# Team Tomburg - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2009)

Tach zusammen.

Für Alle, die bei der Tour in Rheinbach-Wormersdorf mitfahren wollen, hab ich hier mal die Anfahrtskizzen.

Naja, mit dem Schnee wird ja wahrscheinlich nix mehr werden, bei den Temperaturen, die angesagt sind. 

Ansonsten würd ich sagen, jeder bringt noch ein Schüppchen imkühlschrankdeponiertenrestschnee mit, bei genügend Leuten bekommen wir dann vielleicht noch einen Schneemann hin.  


Und wenn kein Schnee mehr liegt, bleibt mir nur Eins zu sagen: Zieht die Schutzbleche- und auf zum fröhlichen Schlammsuhlen   

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. November 2009)

Angeblich werden Themen jetzt automatisch nach 3000 Einträgen geteilt. Probier'n wir's mal aus...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. November 2009)

Aha, klappt.

Naja, bis auf dass der uralte Eröffnungspost neu datiert wurde. Sehr lustig.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. November 2009)

Welcher Sinn wird mit dieser Thementeilung verfolgt?
Kann mir das jemand beantworten?!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. November 2009)

Wenn ein Thread zu lange wird, dann dauert das Paging, das Aufteilen in Seiten, zu lange. Frisst Serverressourcen und es dauert, bis der Thread angezeigt werden kann.

Guckst Du.


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich schmiert die Soft- oder Hardware gerne mal ab, wenn da zuviele Einträge im Thread sind.


Schade, der Thread war doch schon fast 6 Jahre alt...*snief*

wobei Uwes erstes Posting ja fast schon wieder aktuell ist. Hatte jetzt fast gedacht, er meint die Kalender-Abhol-Tour....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. November 2009)

Doppelpost. Sorry.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schmiert die Soft- oder Hardware gerne mal ab, wenn da zuviele Einträge im Thread sind.



Das wäre aber keine Software, für die ich was bezahlen würde. Und diese Forensoftware hier kostet. Ich denke, es zahlt sich aus, wenn bei der Unmenge hier vorhandener Freds nicht bei jedem Aufruf x Beiträge durchsortiert werden müssen um dann in n Seiten mit m Einträgen dargestellt zu werden. Indexierung hin oder her. Die Menge der Threads und der Page Impressions macht's.


----------



## supasini (30. November 2009)

Hi Uwe,
ich würd die Tour in Meckenheim-Wormersdorf gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider die Anfahrtsskizze nicht sehen


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> ich würd die Tour in Meckenheim-Wormersdorf gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider die Anfahrtsskizze nicht sehen



Warte noch 6 Jahre, dann gibts bestimmt schon nen Kalender vom Team Tomburg und man munkelt, es soll eine Tour nach Wormersdorf gemacht werden.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß 
a) dieser komische Kalender überhaupt zustande kommt (wer würde den schon wollen bzw. sich dafür als Motiv zur Verfügung stellen?!)
b) eine ordentliche Mountainbike-Tour sicher nicht in und um Wormersdorf starten kann, wo will man denn da biken? 

Fazit: Team Tomburg ist wieder so eine heiße-Luft-Nummer von Möchtegern-Bikern, der ich keine 3 Monate Überlebenszeit gebe....



EDIT: tja, wie man sich täuschen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. November 2009)

Zurück zum Wesentlichen !
Hat jemand Lust, morgen Abend ein Ründchen zu drehen?
Die Gemütlichfahrer sind mir morgen zu ungemütlich.
Kottenforst oder 7 GB oder sonst wo.
Wie schauts. Angelo, biste wieder fit?
Lasst mal hören.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2009)

> Die Gemütlichfahrer sind mir morgen zu ungemütlich.




Ja wie jetzt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Zurück zum Wesentlichen !
> Hat jemand Lust, morgen Abend ein Ründchen zu drehen?
> Die Gemütlichfahrer sind mir morgen zu ungemütlich.
> Kottenforst oder 7 GB oder sonst wo.
> ...



Melde dich mal bei der Clarissa, Licht kann sie von mir haben.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal eine Strecke für unserer Glühweintour ab Alfter zur Tomburg zusammengebastelt und komme auf knapp 60 km und 450 HM. 

Weiß nicht, ob das ein wenig viel ist ?


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

...wir rechnen in Glühweinliter je km... 

Vielleicht kannst du das in der Einheit angeben, dann passt das eher  

Ansonsten ist die Frage, wie lange du an Fahrzeit und Trinkzeit geplant hattest?

grüße


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2009)

Kommt aufs Wetter an würde ich sagen. Bei Regengefahr hab ich zB. keine Lust auf 60km. Da es wohl eh eine große Gruppe wird, sollten 45km auch reichen. 

PS: gibts wie bei den Ombas nen Jausenstand an der T-Burg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2009)

60 km geht, wenn die Wege weitgehend matschfrei sind. mit Matsch schließe ich mich der Meinung des Vorschreibers an: da können 45 flach sich anfühlen wie 60 hügelig im Sommer...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: gibts wie bei den Ombas nen Jausenstand an der T-Burg?



Aber sicher. Sogar Ökokost: Moos und Flechten von den Bäumen und Mauern und Regenwasser aus dem Burgbrunnen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Moos und Flechten von den Bäumen und Mauern und Regenwasser aus dem Burgbrunnen.



Damit schaff ich dann auch 60km!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Damit schaff ich dann auch 60km!!



Jedenfalls im Regenwasser wird das ein oder andere Proteinchen enthalten sein und Dir fröhlich entgegenschwimmen. Öko eben.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Strecke für unserer Glühweintour ab Alfter zur Tomburg zusammengebastelt und komme auf knapp 60 km und 450 HM.
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob das ein wenig viel ist ?


 
Für eine Strecke ist das schon etwas viel ... man möchte ja auch wieder retour. Ansonsten: Wir haben doch 4-5 Stunden Zeit, müsste bei verträglichen 450 hm funktionieren.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Wetter an würde ich sagen. Bei Regengefahr hab ich zB. keine Lust auf 60km. Da es wohl eh eine große Gruppe wird, sollten 45km auch reichen.
> 
> PS: gibts wie bei den Ombas nen Jausenstand an der T-Burg?



Lass´Dich überraschen!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!Glück und Gesundheit und den ganzen anderen Quatsch, den man sich so wünscht!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Glück und Gesundheit und den ganzen anderen Quatsch, den man sich so wünscht!



Glück und Gesundheit sind ja auch sowas von überbewertet und kommen gleich nach Herpes, Tripper, Masern und Mumps.


----------



## philbertII (1. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Zurück zum Wesentlichen !
> Hat jemand Lust, morgen Abend ein Ründchen zu drehen?
> Die Gemütlichfahrer sind mir morgen zu ungemütlich.
> Kottenforst oder 7 GB oder sonst wo.
> ...


 
oh nein, Barbara, das hab ich nicht gesehen... wie schade! jetzt bin ich schon verabredet... Der Di-Treff schien mir heute auch etwas zu hoch für mich - zu doof, v.a. weil ich nächste Woche schon wieder nicht kann...- Hast du nicht Lust, morgen mit unserem WP-Team EIFELwolf etc. eine Rollrunde zu drehen ? 
LG Sabine


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Dezember 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> oh nein, Barbara, das hab ich nicht gesehen... wie schade! jetzt bin ich schon verabredet... Der Di-Treff schien mir heute auch etwas zu hoch für mich - zu doof, v.a. weil ich nächste Woche schon wieder nicht kann...- Hast du nicht Lust, morgen mit unserem WP-Team EIFELwolf etc. eine Rollrunde zu drehen ?
> LG Sabine



Schade, aber so hab ich mal ein bißchen Hausarbeit erledigt :kotz:!
Morgen kann ich leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muß.
Aber wir kriegen das sicher bald mal wieder hin!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es Jemanden der am Sonntag mit dem Rad über Niederbachem anreisen will? Dann könnte man zusammen fahren.


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir über die "Anreise" noch keine Gedanken gemacht - aber kann man ja mal überlegen... ist ja noch was Zeit...ich melde mich bei dir, Michael, ok? 
Sa kann ich nicht, bin ich schon verplant.
VG Sabine


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Dezember 2009)

Für die Technik-Freaks unter uns. So machen's die Neandertaler:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o&feature=channel"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - RTM Technik Tipps[/ame]


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2009)

ATOMROFL.....


Das letzte Bild im Film erinnert mich an den hier...


----------



## AGE73 (2. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Zurück zum Wesentlichen !
> Hat jemand Lust, morgen Abend ein Ründchen zu drehen?
> Die Gemütlichfahrer sind mir morgen zu ungemütlich.
> Kottenforst oder 7 GB oder sonst wo.
> ...



Hallo Barbara, 

Danke der Nachfrag. 
Bin am Sontag zum 1. Mal seid dem Sturz eine ganz leichte Runde MTB gefahren (mit Kreuzverband) und es ging erstaunlich gut, nur in den Beinen war fast nix mehr drin
Bin aber zur Zeit ohne Rad, BMC wurde verkauft!
Weil allein das Rad am Sturz schuld hatte!
Habe auch schon was neues im Auge.....wenn alles gut läuft dürfte ich übernächstes WE schon wieder was fahrbares haben und das Schlüsselbein müsste dann auch wieder i.O sein.
Ich schau jetzt mal öfters hier rein.
Ciao
Angelo


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Gibt es Jemanden der am Sonntag mit dem Rad über Niederbachem anreisen will? Dann könnte man zusammen fahren.
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha




Carsten und ich wollen mit dem Rad anreisen, ich habe aber keine Route im Kopf. Kann man aber drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Dezember 2009)

es wäre auf jeden Fall kürzer als über Remagen zu fahren. Und die par hm schafft ihr doch locker. Es sei denn der Carsten will die Auffahrt nehmen die wir das letzte mal bei der Oktoberfesttour gefahren sind.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...Es sei denn der Carsten will die Auffahrt nehmen die wir das letzte mal bei der Oktoberfesttour gefahren sind.
> Grüße Micha



ächz, bist du wahnsinnig? Den Berg würde ich gerne vermeiden wollen, inkl. der Schlachtbank namens Weg, die durch diese meterhohen Pfützen und Ansammlungen von Schlamm gekennzeichnet waren.... 

Also von mir aus kommen wir bei dir vorbei, stell uns schon mal ein Brötchen kalt, die waren sehr sehr lecker  !

PS: Lust auf ein Auswärtsspiel?

Termin Samstag Hennef:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589

Würde mich freuen, ein paar Gesichter zu sehen, Wetter ist trocken, sonnig, aber kühl angesagt!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ächz, bist du wahnsinnig? Den Berg würde ich gerne vermeiden wollen, inkl. der Schlachtbank namens Weg, die durch diese meterhohen Pfützen und Ansammlungen von Schlamm gekennzeichnet waren....
> 
> Also von mir aus kommen wir bei dir vorbei, stell uns schon mal ein Brötchen kalt, die waren sehr sehr lecker  !
> 
> ...



Leider erstens zu früh da schlafe ich noch und zweitens gehe ich Nachmittags nach Rech mit meinem Sohn auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. Dort kommt der Ritter und das ist was für ihn. Wünsche euch aber viel Spass.

Wann wolltet ihr denn starten am Sonntag?

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hm,
von dir ist es eine gute Stunde bis Ahrweiler?

Wir wollten so um 11 in Bonn starten.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS: Lust auf ein Auswärtsspiel?
> 
> Termin Samstag Hennef:
> 
> ...



Lust schon, aber es ist mal wieder freudiges Tapete abkratzen angesagt!
Wir sehen uns Sonntag!


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Dezember 2009)

Tach!

Meinereiner wird von Alfter starten. Werde aber über die Tomburg fahren. Wer lust hat, kann sich mir ja anschließen. Oder man kann sich um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg treffen und dann über einige schmale Wege nach Ahrweiler fahren. Hinweis: Tempo Lichtgeschwindigkeit


Thomas


----------



## Trialeddy (3. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Leider erstens zu früh da schlafe ich noch und zweitens gehe ich Nachmittags nach Rech mit meinem Sohn auf den Weihnachtsmarkt



Hallo Micha,
ich bin um 16.30 Uhr auch in Rech, aber mit meinem langen Horn (Alphorn) und mache "Bettelmusik". Vielleicht sieht man sich.

CD Eddy


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> ich bin um 16.30 Uhr auch in Rech, aber mit meinem langen Horn (Alphorn) und mache "Bettelmusik". Vielleicht sieht man sich.
> 
> CD Eddy




Sammelst du für eine neue HR-Nabe?
Eine, die man mit "Christkind" verwechseln kann?....


----------



## Trialeddy (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss ja irgendwann dem ML-Rider wieder sein Hinterrad geben. Komischerweise hält der DT Freilauf im Gegensatz zum XTR meinen Fahrstil aus. Die Christkind-Nabe ist schon bestellt!


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2009)

das ist nicht komisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2009)

Eine Anreise mit dem Rad aus Köln ist mir dann doch zu weit 

Aber ich wollte den Tag vorher noch etwas nutzen und mich schon mal im Ahrtal warmfahren. Werde so gegen 11:00Uhr in Ahrweiler am Bahnhof sein. Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand Lust, früher zu starten und schon mal eine kleine Runde zu drehen?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Dezember 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> ich bin um 16.30 Uhr auch in Rech, aber mit meinem langen Horn (Alphorn) und mache "Bettelmusik". Vielleicht sieht man sich.
> 
> CD Eddy



Hi Eddy dann werden wir wohl noch dort sein. Solltest ein oder zwei deiner Fahrer mitbringen damit mein Sohn so richtig auf den Geschmack kommt.
Dann sehen wir uns am Samstag.


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2009)

Uwe, gibt es eigentlich einen Plan B, falls die Prognosen der Wetterfrösche für den Sonntag zutreffen?

Aktuell siehts ja eher nach rudern statt glühen aus...


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Uwe, gibt es eigentlich einen Plan B, falls die Prognosen der Wetterfrösche für den Sonntag zutreffen?
> 
> Aktuell siehts ja eher nach rudern statt glühen aus...



Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll dann kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern ob das A-Glühen jemals im Trockenen statt gefunden hat.
Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein. Ich habe ja auch sonst keinen Plan, dann habe ich natürlich auch keinen Plan B.

Naja, ganz so ist es nicht. Die eigentlichen groben Tourdaten waren 30 km und 700hm...das kann man natürlich kürzen.
Mit verschieben der Tour tue ich mich mittlerweile recht schwer- wenn ich nämlich mal verschoben habe, dann war an dem Ausweichtermin meistens schlechteres Wetter als am Regulären.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll dann kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern ob das A-Glühen jemals im Trockenen statt gefunden hat.
> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein. Ich habe ja auch sonst keinen Plan, dann habe ich natürlich auch keinen Plan B.
> 
> Naja, ganz so ist es nicht. Die eigentlichen groben Tourdaten waren 30 km und 700hm...das kann man natürlich kürzen.
> Mit verschieben der Tour tue ich mich mittlerweile recht schwer- wenn ich nämlich mal verschoben habe, dann war an dem Ausweichtermin meistens schlechteres Wetter als am Regulären.



Noch kürzer??
Es wird die Sonne scheinen und wir werden bestimmt in kurz fahren können

Klar fahren wir oder?


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2009)

> Es wird die Sonne scheinen und wir werden bestimmt in kurz fahren können



Sommer ist ja bekanntlich auch einstellungssache...


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sommer ist ja bekanntlich auch einstellungssache...



du sagst es!!!!! Du wirst noch an meine Worte denken
gute Nacht

Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Dezember 2009)

Shit, ich bin für Sonntag raus und das, wo ich mich nach langen Wochen endlich mal wieder einklinken wollte. Nach meiner Zerrung letzte Woche dachte ich, es ginge wieder, aber bei leichtem Testtraberchen vorhin zwackte es schon nach etwa 500 Metern wieder tüchtig. No country for old men...

Viele Grüße, viel Spaß und bis die Tage: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2009)

Seht's doch mal von der guten Seite am Sonntag:
a) es gibt eigentlich nur jutes Wetter aber davon viele verschiedene Sorten !
b) Bikepflege am Wochenende kann man sich dann auch sparen wird eh wieder eingesaut.
c) am Glühweinstand hat man schlammig "etwas" mehr Platz


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2009)

Barbara und ich wollen morgen mit der Bahn zum glühen. Möchte sich noch jemand hinzu gesellen? Auf das NRW-Ticket passen 5 Personen.

Wir starten um 12.49 Uhr in Bonn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Dezember 2009)

Helge und ich würden mitkommen! Bleibt also noch einer.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Helge und ich würden mitkommen! Bleibt also noch einer.



Wunderbar. Auf der Rückfahrt nehmen wir dann noch meinen Bruder mit.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Shit, ich bin für Sonntag raus und das, wo ich mich nach langen Wochen endlich mal wieder einklinken wollte. Nach meiner Zerrung letzte Woche dachte ich, es ginge wieder, aber bei leichtem Testtraberchen vorhin zwackte es schon nach etwa 500 Metern wieder tüchtig. No country for old men...
> 
> Viele Grüße, viel Spaß und bis die Tage: Eifel-Litti



Mensch, schade Guido. 
Hätt mir jern at widder en Zerrung mit dir geschwaad......aber wenn du at een häs.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mensch, schade Guido.
> Hätt mir jern at widder en Zerrung mit dir geschwaad......aber wenn du at een häs.



Jo, dat es driss. Ejal, et kütt, wie et kütt un wenn et kütt dann isset joot, wehl et dann alwidda ballllld fott es.

Joode Faaaht morjen: dä Eifel-Litti (Immi)


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wunderbar.


Freu mich schon. Und vergess die Handschuhe nicht


----------



## philbertII (5. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Auf der Rückfahrt nehmen wir dann noch meinen Bruder mit.


 
Und auf der Hinfahrt würde ich mich noch dazugesellen, dann wären die 5 ja voll, oder? Hab aber auch ein Ticket... Wo in Bonn trefft ihr euch denn - Hauptbahnhof?)? 
LG Sabine


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Dezember 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Wo in Bonn trefft ihr euch denn - Hauptbahnhof?)?


Laut bahn.de Bonn-HBF Gleis 4 - 12:49Uhr


----------



## Handlampe (6. Dezember 2009)

Da mein Handy zur Zeit im Eimer ist und es bei der Tour auch gerne mal Unstimmigkeiten gibt, an welchem Bahnhof es nun los geht hier die Nummer von Barbara, wo ihr uns mobil erreichen könnt: 0178/5140088


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal raus, Wetter wird mir zu ungemütlich. Vielleicht klappts ja in 2 Wochen. Viel Spaß!

EDIT:

"wär ich besser doch daheim geblieben" - kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Entgegen aller Vorhersagen gabs sogar Sonne am Start und teilweise trockene (!) Wegabschnitte. Der wirklich fiese Matsch hielt sich in Grenzen, so daß es eine wirklich nette Tour war, wenn es da nicht diese blöde Bodenwelle mit anschließendem Linksknick geben würde, die mich ausgehebelt und direkt Richtung Baum befördert hat.
Aber wie das in so machen Filmen ist, wenn der Held einen anstürmenden Drachen mit dem Speer erlegt und das Monster Zentimeter vor ihm in den Boden fräst, so habe auch ich zur Landung angesetzt und bin, Nase voraus, noch vor dem Baum im Boden versunken (wahrscheinlich aus Scham, wie peinlich!! ).
Aber Dank zigfacher Beleuchtung konnte unsere Backguidöse Barbara auch im dunklem Wald meine Wunden versorgen und Martin hat mich noch sicher zum Auto zurückbegleitet. Danke nochmal an Euch beide für die Unterstützung!

Fazit: Dicke Nase und ne krumme VR-Felge. Man sollte eben auf einem fremden Trail bei Dunkelheit nicht versuchen, die Locals einzuholen. Lieber etwas mehr Abstand, so daß solche Hindernisse frühzeitig auffallen und man bremsen kann.
Bei mir wars zum Bremsen zu spät, dem linken Loch (mit dem Baum drin) bin ich entkommen, dann aber voll rechts in den Hang eingeschlagen, weil der Weg auch noch nach links wegging. Blöder Weg, wie kann der sowas machen?!

Hoffe, ihr hattet noch Spaß beim Glühen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2009)

Tatsächlich hat das Wetter es heute noch mal so richtig gut mit uns gemeint. Bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt ist es trocken geblieben. Für die, die noch mit dem Rad nach Hause mussten hoffe ich, dass es nur eine Schauer war und Ihr noch halbwegs trocken zurück gekommen sein.

Ansonsten sehr feine Trails. Besonderes Highlight: die Winkelgasse mit 18 kleinen Lichtern Einfach nur geil 
Und den "Achterbahn-Trail" konnte ich diesmal auch ohne Regen und für diese Jahreszeit "trocken" fahren. Da habe ich jetzt aber auch lange drauf warten müssen.

Tja Volker, Du hast uns einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt! Danach ging es bergab doch etwas ruhiger zu. Ich hoffe, Dir fehlt sonst nichts und die Nase verheilt schnell wieder.

@Sabine
750Hm sagt mein GPS.

Vielen Dank an Uwe für's Guiden und an all die netten und fröhlichen Mitfahrer. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das nächste Event dieser Art


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. Dezember 2009)

Hätte Volker auf die olifaktorische Nahbeprobung des Waldbodens verzichtet, wär's eine vollkommen Runde Sache geworden. Aber selbst mit dem B-Noten-Abzug war's eine feine Tour mit sehr netten Leuten. Dem Uwe vielen Dank für's Guiden und dem Volker gute Besserung und baldige Genesung!

Bis bald,
Claus.

P.S. 
Äh, Melanie: ich hab schon wieder die Zeit vergessen. Irgendwas minus 50. Das Irgendwas ist mir aber grad entfallen... Wegen Klettern meld' ich mich noch!


----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2009)

4:30h - 50 => 3:40h

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein GPS-Flugschreiber hat zur Zeit des Aufpralls eine Geschwindigkeit von 33kmh festgehalten. Zum Glück wars halbwegs weicher Waldboden, ich sah mich schon an dem Baum kleben.
In 18 Jahren MTB bin ich noch nie mit der Fre$$e zuerst gelandet, immer mit den Händen, Beinen, Hüfte etc. Naja, mal was Neues. Wird aber schön blau der Zinken. Seh bald aus wie Gerard Depardieu...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zum Glück wars halbwegs weicher Waldboden, ich sah mich schon an dem Baum kleben.



Der Förster wird es Dir danken, dass Du sein Nutzholz nicht beschädigt hast. 33km/h ist 'ne Ansage. Aua.

@Melanie: Merci!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Dezember 2009)

Sehr feine Tour gestern! Danke an den Guide Uwe und an die Backguidine Barbara! Sehr schöne Trails und sehr viel Spaß, da werd ich wohl mal öfter bei Euch auftauchen.(wenn es langsam ist)

Freu mich auf eine Wiederholung, super nette Mitfahrer. 
Allen Verletzten und Verwundeten GUTE BESSERUNG! 

LG
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich muß auch sagen es war eine sehr feine Tour gestern. Volker wenn es dich beruhigt du hast nur den Sturzreigen eingeläutet. Nach dir sind dann doch noch zwei auf dem Trail mit dem Boden in kontakt gekommen. Hoffe deiner Nase geht es bald wieder besser das wir dich in 14 Tagen in Alfter wieder begrüßen dürfen. 

@ Melanie: es war nur eine Schauer, als wir gestartet sind hat es schon wieder aufgehört und ich mußte mir soger die Regenjacke wieder ausziehen da es zu warm wurde. 

Ps. : Ganz besonders hat es mich gefreut das ich dem Uwe noch etwas neues zeigen konnte.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2009)

Moin Tomburger,
war nett mit euch gestern. Seid ja ne lustige Truppe 
Gute Besserung Volker, sei froh das du nicht einen von dicken Kameraden erwischt hast.
Erkenntnis des Tages: Treppe runter fahren macht die Nase frei 
Bös demnähx, fahr bestimmt nochmal mit euch.
Hubert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moin Tomburger,
> war nett mit euch gestern. Seid ja ne lustige Truppe



Hubert, mein Lieber, da hast Du aber etwas gaaaaanz falsch verstanden. Team Tomburg ist NIEMALS zum Spaß irgendwo. Und deshalb sind wir auch nicht lustig. Was sich wie Gelächter anhört, sind die gequälten Schreie unserer Muskeln, Lungen und Kettenblätter. Das nächste Mal nimmst auch Du Dir bitte ein Beispiel am vorbildlichen Verhalten von Volker, der gekonnt drohendem Wohlbefinden ein Ende gesetzt hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2009)

OkiDoki, d.h. für die nächste Tomburg-Tour: Emotion aus / Schmerzen an !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> OkiDoki, d.h. für die nächste Tomburg-Tour: Emotion aus / Schmerzen an !



Für den Anfang nicht schlecht, diese Einstellung. Du kannst aber gerne zur nächsten Tour auch eine Tüte Schmerzen mitbringen. So wie stunt-beck, der Raffinierte, der sie in leckere Weckmänner eingebacken hat! Sowas von heimtückisch - klasse!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wußte ich doch das da was in den Weckmännern ist! 

@stunt-beck 
Danke für den Weckmann!

@sun909
Danke fürs Weckmann verteilen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Für den Anfang nicht schlecht, diese Einstellung. Du kannst aber gerne zur nächsten Tour auch eine Tüte Schmerzen mitbringen. So wie stunt-beck, der Raffinierte, der sie in leckere Weckmänner eingebacken hat! Sowas von heimtückisch - klasse!



Ja Claus du weißt doch gekonnt ist gekonnt. Das war aber nur ein Vorgeschmack, koste erst einmal den Kuchen den ich am 20. mitbringe. Dagegen werden dir die Weckmänner wie ware Lust vorkommen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja Claus du weißt doch gekonnt ist gekonnt. Das war aber nur ein Vorgeschmack, koste erst einmal den Kuchen den ich am 20. mitbringe. Dagegen werden dir die Weckmänner wie ware Lust vorkommen



Das klingt abscheulich! Kann ich bitte zwei Stück haben?


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Dezember 2009)

Über den gestrigen Tag wurde ja schon alles gesagt, also fasse ich mich kurz: Absolut gelungener Tag ( minus Verletzte und Stürze ).
Dem Volker nochmals gute Besserung und schön, daß Du gut nach hause gekommen bist!


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dem Volker nochmals gute Besserung und schön, daß Du gut nach hause gekommen bist!



...bei DER Erstversorgung...

*schonwiedergroßeklappemodusan*
Allerdings hätten die umstehenden Technikexperten in der Zeit auch schonmal mein VR neu zentrieren können...
*schonwiedergroßeklappemodusaus*


Nun denn, muß mich mal auf die Suche nach einer neuen Felge begeben und das dann umspeichen. Mit der Lefty-Nabe wird das Zentrieren sicher spaßig....
Ich hoffe, ich komme ohne das hier aus...wann braucht man das schon? Alle 4 Jahre in meinem Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich komme ohne das hier aus...wann braucht man das schon? Alle 4 Jahre in meinem Fall.



Ist das für die Nase?


----------



## supasini (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Redfraggle (7. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...bei DER Erstversorgung...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ist das für die Nase?



Nur für ein Nasenloch! Nach dem Ausbeulen von diesem kann es auch noch für das andere Nasenloch verwendet werden! Wobei, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne- waren die bei Volker eh nicht symetrisch. Aber vielleicht will er ja anlassbedingt jetzt eine kleine Korrektur durchführen- hoffentlich erkennen wir ihn dann wieder.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Dezember 2009)

Nabend!

Jau, scheeeen wars. Aber sehr sturzreiche Tour. Wer ist eigentlich nicht geflogen?? Carsten bekommt von mir die beste Flugnote

Volker: Dir gute besserung. Aber wenn man Dich schon wieder so liest, da hätte Barbara Dir besser auch die Hände verbunden
Komm schnell wieder aufs Rad. 

Frau Melanie: Wieder Platz an der Sonne im WP 
Es wird mir eine Ehre sein, am Mittwoch mit Dir zu fahren.( Verdammt, wo ist der Smiley mit der Schleimspur....)



Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Frau Melanie: Wieder Platz an der Sonne im WP
> Es wird mir eine Ehre sein, am Mittwoch mit Dir zu fahren.( Verdammt, wo ist der Smiley mit der Schleimspur....)


 
Den brauchst Du nicht einfügen. Ich weiss auch so, dass da einer ist  Ein ganz GROSSER!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ne, was wär ich gern auf Jürgens Sporen gern dabei gewesen  Für den anonymen Glühbudenbesuch und abmildernde Folgen hätten wir da das gefunden:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Dezember 2009)

Ah, ein Austauschkopf zur Mitnahme auf Trailtour. Kommt gleich zum Tauschschaltauge ins Ersatzteilfach. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass jeder Schöpfer sein eigenes Ding macht und die Bajonett-Verschlüsse wieder nicht kompatibel sind...


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man Dich schon wieder so liest, da hätte Barbara Dir besser auch die Hände verbunden
> Komm schnell wieder aufs Rad...



Ich kann ja viel, aber mit verbundenen Händen ein Rad einspeichen...da muß  ich passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir danke für die schöne Tour 

Habe meinen Vorrednern nichts hinzuzufügen ... bis auf ein paar Schnappschüsse vielleicht 

Start bei blauen Löchern





Auf dem Glitsch-Trail





Dämmerts?





Lichterkette.
Kommt auf den Fotos leider nicht so gut rüber, wie in echt 









Und am Glühweinstand natürlich





Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2009)

Jungejunge, der Abflug von Volker hat mir dann doch schon einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt.
Die gemessenen 33 km/h kann ich visuell bestätigen. 
Da kam zu der Hangabtriebskraft auch noch die Katapultkraft der Bodenwelle hinzu. Und da diese beiden Kräftevektoren leider in die selbe Richtung zeigten haben sie sich dann natürlich addiert....oder vielleicht doch multipliziert. 
Nagut, es sah eher nach quadrieren aus, zumindest hatte ich gedanklich schon den Rettungshubschrauber bestellt....der Landeplatz auf meinem Kopf wäre ja vorhanden gewesen.

*Gute Besserung, Volker*


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2009)

Wollte morgen mal die Vorglühentour abfahren wenn Jemand Lust hat ist er gerne eingeladen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2009)

Eine kleine Info zur Glühweinfahrt am 20.12. ab Alfter


Es wird wahrscheinlich 2 Gruppen geben. 
Für alle Schnaps bzw. Glühweinleichen gibt es eine kürzerer Variante durch den Kottenforst. Hier wird das Tempo definitiv langsam sein. Die Tourlänge dürfte sich um die 30 km bewegen, leider dann ohne den Besuch der Tomburg.

Die zweite Gruppe fährt dann wie gehabt zur Tomburg. Die Streckenlänge bewegt sich dann um die 60 km. 
Damit wir dann allerdings nicht so viel später auf dem TT-Weihnachtsmarkt zurück in Alfter sind, wird hier das Tempo ein wenig höher sein.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit wir dann allerdings nicht so viel später auf dem TT-Weihnachtsmarkt zurück in Alfter sind, wird hier das Tempo ein wenig höher sein.


 
Was heisst denn "ein wenig höher"


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "ein wenig höher"



Ganz einfach der Olli führt die schnelle Gruppe. Dann haben wir schon den zweiten Glühwein bevor die langsame Gruppe wieder zurück kommt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2009)

Aber ich mag doch gar keinen Glühwein  

Können wir da vielleicht noch eine dritte Gruppe aufmachen??? Lange Tour aber langsam


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber ich mag doch gar keinen Glühwein
> 
> Können wir da vielleicht noch eine dritte Gruppe aufmachen??? Lange Tour aber langsam



Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, daß Du das Tempo nicht halten kannst.
Sind ja wenig Höhmes und im KoFo rollt´s gut.
Das gesellige Beisammensein, ob mit oder ohne Glühwein, soll halt nicht zu kurz kommen!
Daher ein bißchen zügigeres Tempo, sonst ist man ja bis in die Puppen unterwegs.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, daß Du das Tempo nicht halten kannst.
> Sind ja wenig Höhmes und im KoFo rollt´s gut.



Stimmt vor allem wenn der Wetterbericht recht hat. Dann ist alles gefroren die Nacht vorher soll es -16 Grad werden.

Da wird der Glühwein richtig gut schmecken.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2009)

Aber ich mag doch immer noch keinen Glühwein 

Ihr könnt mir den GPS Track ja schon mal schicken. Dann fahre ich zwei Stunden eher los und treffe dann (wenn ich mich anstrenge) zeitgleich mit Olli am Glühweinstand ein 

Mein Problem ist, ich darf ab nächster Woche für 4 - 6 Wochen Sport nur noch mit angezogener Handbremse machen. Was das genau heisst, weiss ich nicht, will ich vielleicht auch gar nicht wissen . Aber garantiert heisst es: Kein Olli-Tempo! Sonst könnte ich natürlich locker mit ihm mithalten . Ist doch klar!

Naja, zur Not muss ich halt von Köln mit dem Rad anreisen und fahre dann nur noch die kleine Runde. Aber wie komme ich dann abends blos bis nach Lippstadt. Ach egal, streng genommen muss ich ja erst Montag morgen wieder in Lippstadt sein. Oder zählt das dann auch schon wieder unter Extremsport . Dann würde der Arzt es wieder verbieten. Am besten ich frag ihn gar nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber ich mag doch immer noch keinen Glühwein ...




Lass ihn kalt werden und schmeiß ein paar Orangenscheiben rein, dann isses Sangria...


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lass ihn kalt werden und schmeiß ein paar Orangenscheiben rein, dann isses Sangria...


 
Das geht ja bei -16º auch schnell.

@Micha,
wie wird denn das Wetter in der Nacht vor Neujahr?


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das geht ja bei -16º auch schnell.
> 
> @Micha,
> wie wird denn das Wetter in der Nacht vor Neujahr?



Ich denke du wolltest weg, dann mußt du mir erst mal sagen wo.


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich denke du wolltest weg, dann mußt du mir erst mal sagen wo.


 
Ich fahre da hin, wo Du das beste Wetter vorhersagst 


*Gibt es schon Pläne für Sonntag?*

Ich müsste mich am Sonntag noch mal so richtig verausgaben, bevor ich das dann ein paar Wochen nicht mehr darf. Dachte da an eine laaaaaaange Tour im Ahrtal, evtl. mit Start an der Tomburg. Tempo kann ruhig gemässigt sein, aber eine grosse Runde sollte es werden.
Finde ich da hier vielleicht den ein oder anderen begeisterten Mitfahrer, der mir hilft, mich in den K.O. zu treiben? 

Gruss,
Melanie, die heute am Naturfreu...haus war  (ok, ich geb's ja zu, Thomas hat mir geholfen )


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Dezember 2009)

Frisch aus der Wetterstation Nordeifel: Ab Samstag Schnee bis in die Niederungen, ab 300 hm wirds schöööön weiß. Quelle: Wetterfrosch WDR


----------



## Tauchsieder (9. Dezember 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Wetterstation Nordeifel: Ab Samstag Schnee bis in die Niederungen, ab 300 hm wirds schöööön weiß. Quelle: Wetterfrosch WDR



Die Metereologen logen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tauchsieder (9. Dezember 2009)

Die zweite Gruppe fährt dann wie gehabt zur Tomburg. Die Streckenlänge bewegt sich dann um die 60 km. 
Damit wir dann allerdings nicht so viel später auf dem TT-Weihnachtsmarkt zurück in Alfter sind, wird hier das Tempo ein wenig höher sein.[/QUOTE]

äh, dann meld ich mich ma an ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie Melanie, Du kannst schreiben?? Dachte, Du bist total platt nach der Schlammtour heute
Heute am Naturfr...haus und gleich 2mal

Wenn am Sonntag gefahren wird, bin ich dabei. Hoffe Oli guidet.....


Thomas


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi Melanie: Lust hätt ich, kann das aber jetzt noch nicht absehen: grundsätzlich fahre ich Sonntags mit cepaea (was ja seeehr schön ist), aber dann zwar langsam, aber nicht so ultralang.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Dezember 2009)

Melanie: Wieviel HM hatte die Tour? Ob das Reicht für Liteville & #Friends reicht??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Dezember 2009)

Melanie: Wieviel HM hatte die Tour? Ob das Reicht für Liteviller & Friends reicht??

Schnee am Sonntag?? Das wäre ja cooool

Gruß Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie Melanie, Du kannst schreiben?? Dachte, Du bist total platt nach der Schlammtour heute
> Heute am Naturfr...haus und gleich 2mal
> 
> Wenn am Sonntag gefahren wird, bin ich dabei. Hoffe Oli guidet.....
> ...


 
Aber Oli kann doch nur schnell und kurz. Ich möchte doch lang und gemässigt 

Ein riesen Nudelberg hat mich wieder zum Leben erweckt . Und wie Du siehst schreit mein Körper schon wieder nach mehr .

Die Tour hatte insgesamt 58km und 1600Hm. Viele Hm waren es auf der An- und Abfahrt von der Tomburg glaube ich nicht, oder?

Schnee wäre der Hammer. Aber das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2009)

Auf die Wetterberichte heutzutage kannsde en Ei kloppen ! siehe Ahrtalglühen am 6.12.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf die Wetterberichte heutzutage kannsde en Ei kloppen ! siehe Ahrtalglühen am 6.12.



Du sagst es


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf die Wetterberichte heutzutage kannsde en Ei kloppen ! siehe Ahrtalglühen am 6.12.



Richtisch! Gestern sollte es ja auch furztrocken sein...

Es war einfach nur sicke-nass! 

Sonntag wäre ich dabei...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Richtisch! Gestern sollte es ja auch furztrocken sein...
> 
> Es war einfach nur sicke-nass!
> 
> ...


 
Da bist Du wohl zur falschen Zeit gefahren..... Thomas und ich haben ganze 3 Tropfen abbekommen. Und die mussten wir uns auch noch teilen 

*Wegen Sonntag:*
Ein Start von Kalenborn ist nicht wirklich besser als die Tomburg. Alternativ zur Tomburg starte ich schon mal gerne von der Hütte, wo das TT Sommerfest stattgefunden hat. Da ist der Rückweg dann wirklich kürzer. Was haltet Ihr davon?

@Uwe,
planst Du noch einen Termin von der Tomburg aus anzusetzen? Ansonsten könnten wir ja zur Abwechslung mal von der Sommerfest-Hütte starten, oder?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

KM?
HM?

Brauche eine leicht euphemistische Beschreibung 

Ansonsten wegen mir auch ab der Tomburg, die ist immer einen Besuch wert...

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> KM?
> HM?
> 
> Brauche eine leicht euphemistische Beschreibung


 
Wie soll ich denn darauf jetzt antworten  20km, 200Hm 

Für alle, die lieber eine realistische Beschreibung haben:
Mein Plan ist auf ca. 5h Fahrzeit zu kommen. Das dürften in dem Gebiet dann ca. (50-60)km und 1.500Hm sein. Mehr Plan habe ich nicht 

(Hoffe ja auch immer noch auf Begleitung von jemandem, der sich auskennt.... Aber auch wenn nicht wird es bestimmt lustig )


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Uwe,
> planst Du noch einen Termin von der Tomburg aus anzusetzen? Ansonsten könnten wir ja zur Abwechslung mal von der Sommerfest-Hütte starten, oder?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Ich werde mit meinem Barbarälschen ein wenig durch den Kottenforst cruisen, damit sie für unsere Glühweintour am 20. Bescheid weiß. Leider bleibt kein anderer Termin mehr um mit ihr die Tour vor zu fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

Dann werde ich einfach mal einen Termin für Sonntag ausschreiben. Vielleicht fällt den anderen ja gar nicht auf, dass der Guide fehlt und es kommen trotzdem ein paar mit 

@Uwe,
hast oder machst Du einen GPS-Track für die grosse Tour am 20. ? Wenn ja, wäre es schön, wenn Du ihn mir VORHER schicken könntest. Sollte Barbara die andere Gruppe übernehmen, würde ich dann auch den Back-Guide für Dich machen 
Mir würde es halt den Druck nehmen, nicht auf-Teufel-komm-raus hinter Euch herhetzen zu müssen.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

So, der Termin für Sonntag steht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9616

Würde mich über möglichst viele und natürlich gut gelaunte Mitfahrer von Euch freuen. Also, ab zur Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...würde ich dann auch den Back-Guide für Dich machen
> Mir würde es halt den Druck nehmen, nicht auf-Teufel-komm-raus hinter Euch herhetzen zu müssen.




...biste quasi dein eigener Besenwagen...


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...biste quasi dein eigener Besenwagen...


 
Verdammt, hat's doch einer verstanden


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So, der Termin für Sonntag steht:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9616
> 
> Würde mich über möglichst viele und natürlich gut gelaunte Mitfahrer von Euch freuen. Also, ab zur Anmeldung



Hey Melanie

Find ich super das du die Sache für Sonntag übernimmst. So sollte es sein im Team


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Verdammt, hat's doch einer verstanden



Der Volker ist ja auch nur auf die Nase, und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey Melanie
> 
> Find ich super das du die Sache für Sonntag übernimmst. So sollte es sein im Team


 
Ein Lob vom Chef . Da freue ich mich aber .

*Ich hätte da noch eine Nuss zu knacken:*
Ich hab' versucht in Map-Source eine Tour für Sonntag zu erstellen. Die Gesamt-km zeigt er mir brav an. Bzgl. der Hm finde ich aber nur ein Höhenprofil. Da kann man die Gesamt-Hm nur sehr ungenau ablesen. 

Gibt es eine Funktion in Map-Source, die mir die Gesamt-Hm eines Tracks anzeigt?

Das Problem hatte ich früher auch schon, wenn ich Tracks aufgenommen habe. Sobald ich die Tour-Daten auf dem GPS Gerät gelöscht habe, kann ich nicht mehr herausfinden, wieviele Hm die Tour hatte.

Na, wo ist der Nuss-Knacker???


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> , Aber auch wenn nicht wird es bestimmt lustig )



Sehr löblich, die Tour am Sonntag zu übernehmen!
Aber eins ist noch nicht klar geworden: zum Spaß fährt das TT nicht!
Siehe Ausführungen von Claus, nach der Ahrtalglühentour in diesem Fred.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ein Lob vom Chef . Da freue ich mich aber .
> 
> *Ich hätte da noch eine Nuss zu knacken:*
> Ich hab' versucht in Map-Source eine Tour für Sonntag zu erstellen. Die Gesamt-km zeigt er mir brav an. Bzgl. der Hm finde ich aber nur ein Höhenprofil. Da kann man die Gesamt-Hm nur sehr ungenau ablesen.
> ...




In MapSource wirst du keine addition der Höhenmeter finden, das kann nur das Profil darstellen. Am besten du zeihst dir GPS-Track-Analyse, gibts als Freeware im Netz. Hier kannst du SRTM Höhendaten zuweisen und Höhenprofile glätten, das kommt immer sehr nahe an die barometrisch ermittelten Werte dran. Wenn du da nähere Infos für brauchst kann ich dir gerne helfen.

Geht aber auch recht einfach wenn du den Track bei GPSIES unter "Strecke erstellen" importierst und dann die Höhendaten ausliest.

Gruß aus dem schönen Kommern
Hubert


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi Melanie,
ich schick dir mal noch ein oder zwei Tracks per E-Mail 

Ansonsten nehmen wir dich natürlich gerne als Ehrenmitglied in das Guide-Team "Die Verfahrgarantie" auf 

Bis Sonntag dann


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> ich schick dir mal noch ein oder zwei Tracks per E-Mail
> 
> Ansonsten nehmen wir dich natürlich gerne als Ehrenmitglied in das Guide-Team "Die Verfahrgarantie" auf
> ...



Schaue mir daß mal am Sonntag an!

Habe die ersten zwei Tage im Studio hinter mir. Was soll ich sagen.
ANSTRENGEND.

Aber habe mich schwer verliebt... Sie heißt Rudermaschiene

Bis Sonntag


Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet unter dem vorbehalt vllt. früher abzuhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallihallo,


mein Name ist Alex, bin 24 Jahre, studiere in der Metropole Rheinbach und fahre gerne MTB  . Ich hatte gelesen, dass ihr am Sonntag einen kleinen "Ausflug" plant?!
Also wenn ihr da noch ein Plätzchen für einen mit großer Sicherheit nicht ganz so technisch versierten Mitfahrer habt, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich frage deshalb, da ich euch beim Trailfahren o.ä. nicht aufhalten möchte, bzw. zur anhänglichen Last werden will.
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ganz Pflegeleicht, lernbereit und streube mich auch nicht irgendwo runter zu fahren, es sein denn ich bin der Meinung, dass ich mir danach den Hals gebrochen habe  .

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Merlin (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Alex,

ich denke nicht, dass du irgendjemandem zur Last fallen wirst...wir nehmen doch immer gerne neue Leute mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> ich denke nicht, dass du irgendjemandem zur Last fallen wirst...wir nehmen doch immer gerne neue Leute mit.



Wer sagt das


----------



## surftigresa (12. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sehr löblich, die Tour am Sonntag zu übernehmen!
> Aber eins ist noch nicht klar geworden: zum Spaß fährt das TT nicht!
> Siehe Ausführungen von Claus, nach der Ahrtalglühentour in diesem Fred.


 
Sorry!!!!
Aller Anfang ist schwer. Aber ich habe es schon korrigiert.

@Alex,
solange Du Lust auf Trails und technischen Abfahrten hast, kannst Du gerne mitkommen. Warten ist bei uns kein Problem.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## joscho (12. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber habe mich schwer verliebt... Sie heißt Rudermaschiene



Ungewöhnlicher Name, aber dafür wird sie wohl keinen Schuhtick haben und nie sagen "... findest Du auch, dass ich zu dick bin?"


----------



## Handlampe (12. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Alex,
> solange Du Lust auf Trails und technischen Abfahrten hast, kannst Du gerne mitkommen. Warten ist bei uns kein Problem.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



...es sollte vielleicht zur Zeit heißen: Wenn du Lust auf Dreck und schlammige Abfahrten hast....


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2009)

...und Serpentinen! 

Fahrtechnisch immer wieder juuut!

Gruesse


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> solange Du Lust





surftigresa schrieb:


> _Ich hatte schon wieder das böse Wort Spass erwähnt....._



Nun ja, der Marquis de Sade hatte wahrscheinlich auch Spaß bei der Lust. In diesem Kontext können wir das Wort also noch durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Merlin (12. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wer sagt das



Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexson1985 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja, Serpentinen und Abfahrten sind super, leider werde ich morgen nicht mitkommen können, da ich morgen leider doch arbeiten muss. Bin aber heute dafür ein bisschen durch den Schlamm gerödelt, von Rheinbach über die Tomburg, Hilberath, Berg und zurück.... Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich meist die Wanderwege fahre, da ich keine anspruchsvollen Strecken kenne (Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich kenne mich hier kaum aus)

Also wie gesagt, wird mit morgen leider nichts, aber beim nächsten mal-gerne auch in der Woche- bin ich mit Sicherheit dabei...


Grüße, Alex


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?



Nein


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schöne Tour im verschneiten Ahrtal. 


Smarte 1500 Hm bei fünf Stunden reiner Fahrzeit und konstant um 0 °C. 

Mein Schaltwerk hat sich auch wieder berappelt, das Führungsröllchen ist  aufgetaut und dreht sich wieder. Macht optisch soweit auch einen guten Eindruck...sieht so aus, als hätte der dicke Panzer aus Matsch und Eis eine gute Schutzwirkung gehabt. 

Nun ja, hätte ich nach der Geräuschkulisse auf der Rückfahrt nicht erwartet.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2009)

Barbara und ich haben ja der Tomburg direkt von Alfter einen kleinen Besuch abgestattet.

Am Rande des Kottenforstes war noch nichts von Winter zu bemerken:







Erst im Rheinbacher Stadtwald hat dann jemand Puderzucker auf die Bäume gestreut:






Sehr schön, das.

Auch sonst wie immer sehr nett rund um die Tomburg:






Allerdings war dann der Rückweg über Adendorf wieder hinein in den Kofo ein wenig zugig.
Wir hatten am Ende dann auch 70 km auf der Uhr und Eisklötze an den Beinen hängen.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mein Schaltwerk hat sich auch wieder berappelt, das Führungsröllchen ist  aufgetaut und dreht sich wieder. Macht optisch soweit auch einen guten Eindruck...sieht so aus, als hätte der dicke Panzer aus Matsch und Eis eine gute Schutzwirkung gehabt.




....Schaltwerk??...Führungsröllchen??


....

...ahh ja, jetzt kommen mir auch wieder diese dunklen Errinnerungen an den Winter, wo ich sowas auch mal benutzt habe... war ne schlimme Zeit damals, ein finsteres Kapitel meines Lebens....


----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2009)

*Bericht zur Sonntagstour: Meine erste Tour als Guide*

Gleich sieben mutige Mitfahrer trafen gestern morgen um 11 an der Tomburg zur ersten richtigen Wintertour in diesem Jahr ein. Wie von einigen Teilnehmern bestellt hatte ich über Nacht für den ersten Schnee gesorgt. So bot sich uns ein herrliches Bild von schneebedeckten Bäumen und Feldern.

Los gings an der Tomburg vorbei nach Hilberath. Ich war natürlich bemüht Uwe würdig zu vertreten. Nach etwa 20 Minuten hatte ich es dann auch geschafft und den ersten wurde klar Wir fahren nicht zum Spass! Die ersten (ortskundigen Biker) fingen an zu meutern, weil ich ihren sonst nur als Rückweg bekannten Weg ins Ahrtal diesmal als Hinweg benutzte. Davon hat der ein oder andere sich bis zum Schluss nicht erholt.
Spätestens ab Hilberath wurde es dann richtig eklig. Wo Schnee ist und es vorher nicht gefroren hat, ist bekanntlich auch immer eine Menge Matsch. Mit diesem Komplizen konnte ich dann auf dem Weg nach Krälingen auch dem letzten den Spass verderben. In Krälingen angekommen hatte dann nur noch der Guide gut lachen (sich darüber freuend, schon einmal die erste TT-Regel befolgt zu haben). 
Über die Abfahrt am Schildkopf lang ging es dann zur Erleichterung meiner Mitfahrer endlich an die Ahr. Seb tauchte sein Bike dann erst einmal ordentlich in den Fluss. Danach war es sauber. Für ca. 5 Minuten.....
Weiter ging es hoch zum Hornberg. Die Bierkastenrampe konnte bei dem Schnee und Matsch diesmal für alle nur schiebend bezwungen werden. Dafür war die kurze Abfahrt bei den Bedingungen um so anspruchsvoller. Nach einer kurzen Foto-Session an der Abfahrt vom zweiten kleinen Hügel ging es zur Abwechslung mal links runter nach Kreuzberg. Auch dieses Vorhaben sorgte erst einmal für Verwirrung und Diskussion. Am Ende hat es aber glaube ich allen gefallen.
Von dort aus fuhren wir nach Ahrbrück und weiter hoch zum Steinerberg. Leider hatten wir immer noch einen dabei, der lieber zum Spass fahren wollte und am Steinerberg auf seine Kaffeepause bestand.  Der Rest hatte das Prinzip mittlerweile gut verinnerlicht und wollte bei eisigen Temperaturen unbedingt weiter. Also habe ich meine Chance genutzt und das nächste TT-Motto angewendet Ohne ihn können wir es schaffen. Wolfgang wurde also am Steinerberg zurückgelassen und wir stürzten uns in die nächste Abfahrt. Dabei muss bei einigen das Tempo zu hoch gewesen sein und der kalte Fahrtwind hat nach und nach alle Gangschaltungen und Antriebe zufrieren lassen. Berg runter weniger ein Problem, aber der ein oder andere fing bereits an, sich über den nächsten Anstieg Gedanken zu machen. Ich hab das Problem erst einmal verschoben und die Fahrt zum Schrock genossen. Die damals Anwesenden erinnerten sich auch direkt wieder an die Stelle, auf der ich auf meiner ersten TT-Tour vor gut einem Jahr einen Abgang gemacht habe. Tja, Touren mit mir scheinen wohl unvergesslich zu sein..... 
Der Schrock nahmen wir rechtsrum. Die engen Serpentinen sind immer eine Herausforderung. Im Schnee waren diesmal aber sogar die Wege dazwischen teilweise nicht ohne. Thomas hat uns dann auch noch den Käfer gemacht und sich in einen Schneemann verwandelt. Sehr nett anzusehen.
Über die Teufelslei ging es runter nach Reimerzhoven. Und dann durch die Weinberge noch mal hoch. Vorne konnte so gut wie keiner mehr schalten. Ich selber hing auf dem mittleren Blatt fest und spürte, wie meine Beine immer dicker wurden. Aber ich war ja schon zufrieden, dass ich hinten wieder vier bis fünf Gänge zur Verfügung hatte. Tom traf es am härtesten. Seine Kette fand auf fast keinem Ritzel mehr Halt und ratterte fleissig vor sich hin.
Kurz vor Kalenborn verabschiedeten sich dann noch weitere drei Biker und machten sich auf den Heimweg. Wir verbleibenden vier machten uns im Schneckentempo auf den Weg über Hilberath zurück zur Tomburg. Als einziger mit einer Lampe ausgestattet und antriebstechnisch mit dem grössten Hindernis ausgestatten, führte Tom die kleine Truppe durch den dunklen Wald zurück zum Parkplatz.

Am Ende standen ca. 54km, zu unserer aller Verwunderung knapp 1500Hm und dank Toms Verzögerungstaktik zum Schluss und meiner fleissigen Kreisele exakt 5:00h auf meiner Uhr. Von sieben gestarteten Mitfahrern habe ich drei wieder mitgebracht. Naja, ist vielleicht noch ausbaufähig, aber ein bisschen Verlust ist halt immer. 

Auch wenn ich es eigentlich nicht erwähnen darf: Mir hat es Mega-Spass gemacht!!!! Traumhafte Winterlandschaft, teilweise sogar ein bisschen Sonne und wirklich klasse und sehr leidensfähige Mitfahrer. Und ganz ehrlich war ich auch ein wenig erleichtert, dass bei den Bedingungen, alle heile und unverletzt aus dem Ahrtal zurückgekommen sind. Ein grosses Dankeschön an alle Mitfahrer für einen tollen Sonntag.

@Tom,
da hat es sich ja doch noch gelohnt, den Eisberg mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Mit steht das Säubern noch bevor. Da hatte ich gestern einfach keine Lust mehr zu.

@Seb,
kannst Du vielleicht noch ein paar Fotos zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Melanie, 

ich fand die Tour in dem für mich meist unbekannten Terrain spitze. Hast Du gut zusammen gestellt. Auf den schönen Trails ist mir das Grinsen im Gesicht eingefroren.
Es war eine nette Gruppe, bis zur nächsten Ahrtaltour.


----------



## superalu (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Melanie, vielen Dank für eine Bike Tour, die ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde. Das war in jeder Hinsicht eine echte Herausforderung, ich hoffe nicht nur für mich. Falls ich mich in nächster Zeit wieder regenerieren sollte (du weißt letztes Mal hat das 2 Jahre gedauert), fahre ich sicher wieder einmal mit.
Grüße an alle tapferen Mitstreiter, Walter


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Dezember 2009)

So kleine Terminverschiebung für morgen Abend. Ich bin gefragt worden ob wir etwas später los können, und habe jetzt den Start auf 18 Uhr 45 festgesetzt bitte beachten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi Melanie & die tapferen Schneiderlein: 
das hört sich ja toll an. Und falls du's nicht wusstest: eine weitere TT-Regel ist ja, dass man keinesfalls mit allen Startern ins Ziel kommt. 

Ich wär gerne dabei gewesen, hatte aber so auch einen schönen und weit weniger anstrengenden Sonntag (Rennrad reparieren, Maus gucken, 2:30 flach & langsam fahren, Plätzchen backen...)


----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Melanie & die tapferen Schneiderlein:
> das hört sich ja toll an. Und falls du's nicht wusstest: eine weitere TT-Regel ist ja, dass man keinesfalls mit allen Startern ins Ziel kommt.


 
Ja cool, da habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht 



supasini schrieb:


> Ich wär gerne dabei gewesen, hatte aber so auch einen schönen und weit weniger anstrengenden Sonntag (Rennrad reparieren, Maus gucken, 2:30 flach & langsam fahren, Plätzchen backen...)


 
Auf welcher Tour gibt es denn die Plätzchen?????


----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Auf welcher Tour gibt es denn die Plätzchen?????



Liteviller Treffen 2010?


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2009)

bis dahin sind die alle vernichtet - versprochen!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2009)

Will auch Kekse!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Dezember 2009)

Da wir ja mittlerweile schon eine stattliche Anzahl von Anmeldungen zu unserer Alfterer Weihnachtsmarktour haben wäre es vielleicht doch ganz schön wenn der Ein oder Andere noch was zum Verzehr mitbringen könnte.

Wir haben:
Alles zum Grillen: Fleisch, Würstchen, Kohle
Besorgt haben wir zur Zeit 5 Flaschen Glühwein....das dürfte etwas wenig sein, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe ob überhaupt viel davon getrunken wird. Die Meisten wollen ja auch irgendwie wieder nach Hause.
Dann würden wir gerne einen Eierpunch machen.
Hier ist das Team III gefragt: Wir brauchen noch ein gutes Rezept.


Zur Überlegung steht noch: Machen wir Maronen...sind ja eigentlich schnell gemacht.
Machen wir Waffeln...ist schon ein wenig Arbeit.

Was gibt es als antialkeholische Alternativen zum Glühwein: Tee? Kinderpunch?


Michael macht Brötchen und Kuchen.


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann gerne einen Kuchen beisteuern, wenn auch nicht aus Meisterhand so wie der vom Micha...

@surftigresa: Drei von acht im Ziel klingt doch absolut nach TT, sofern der Rest zu langsam oder mit technischen Problemen zurück gelassen wurde. 

Das Rad habe ich Sonntag abend noch sauber gemacht...nachdem es aufgetaut war.  Jetzt dreht sich wieder alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne einen Kuchen beisteuern, wenn auch nicht aus Meisterhand so wie der vom Micha...



Dafür schmeckt er aber genau so gut


----------



## surftigresa (15. Dezember 2009)

Tee klingt gut. Ich würde dann einen Wasserkocher und diverse Teebeutel mitbringen.

@Uwe,
könntest Du mir am Sonntag Deine zweite Lampe zur Verfügung stellen? Ich würde gerne meinen Freund mitbringen, den müssten wir aber dann noch beleuchten.


Mein Rad ist auch wieder sauber und das ganz von alleine . Während ich gestern im Studio war, haben die Fleckenzwerge es wieder in ein weisses und voll funktionsfähiges Bike verwandelt


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dafür schmeckt er aber genau so gut



Das sagst du schon vorher? Gefährlich, gefährlich


----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla...
> Dann würden wir gerne einen Eierpunch machen.
> Hier ist das Team III gefragt: Wir brauchen noch ein gutes Rezept.



Der joscho hatte das eine wirklich leckere Kreation. Frag den mal.


----------



## joscho (15. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dann würden wir gerne einen Eierpunch machen.
> Hier ist das Team III gefragt: Wir brauchen noch ein gutes Rezept.



Nun ja, Rezepte sind schnell ergoogelt.

Hier mein (aktueller) Favorit:
ca. 40% Eierlikör (vom Aldi, weil der so dickflüßig ist)
ca. 30% Weißwein (eher süß als trocken)
ca. 30% O-Saft (für die Gesundheit)
Kein zusätzlicher Zucker

Verrühren, heiß machen und Sahne drauf (ggf. noch etwas Zimt).

Lasst es Euch schmecken


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Dezember 2009)

@Uwe
Wann seid ihr denn ungefähr wieder da vom radeln? Würde dann gerne dazustoßen, vllt. mit etwas Glühwein aus richtigem Wein, ansonsten kann ich vllt noch etwas anderes machen.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...ansonsten kann ich vllt noch etwas anderes machen.




...Eiswein?...


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Dezember 2009)

saukalt ists ja


----------



## Alexson1985 (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,

bin gerade aus meiner kleinen aber feinen Runde durch den Rheinbacher Stadtwald / Tomburg zurückgekommen und habe min. 3 MTB´ler gesehen die ebenfalls zu so früher Stunde ihre Ründchen drehen.

Falls das jemand von hier war wollte ich mal fragen, ob der ein oder andere nicht Lust hat aus seiner 1-Mann-Tour eine 2-Mann Tour zu machen. Fahre eigentlich immer wenn es mir das Studium zulässt, bin also auch flexibel bzgl. der Zeiten.

Sollte es keiner von hier gewesen sein, würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn einer/einige von euch Lust bzw. Zeit haben morgens oder zumindest wenn es noch Hell ist (Habe keine Lampen ) ein paar Ründchen zu drehen?!

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Dezember 2009)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bin gerade aus meiner kleinen aber feinen Runde durch den Rheinbacher Stadtwald / Tomburg zurückgekommen und habe min. 3 MTB´ler gesehen die ebenfalls zu so früher Stunde ihre Ründchen drehen.



Tze tze, mitten in der Woche morgens Radfahren... Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> []... wäre es vielleicht doch ganz schön wenn der Ein oder Andere noch was zum Verzehr mitbringen könnte....[]



Bienenstich soll unsere Gabe an Euch sein, ein ganzes Blech voll vom Feinsten .


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Dezember 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bienenstich soll unsere Gabe an Euch sein, ein ganzes Blech voll vom Feinsten .



Nein ich glaubs ja nicht ihr seit dabei, super. Wollte dir schon ne Mail geschrieben haben. Aber das erübrigt sich ja dann, können ja am Sonntag quatschen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nein ich glaubs ja nicht ihr seit dabei, super. Wollte dir schon ne Mail geschrieben haben. Aber das erübrigt sich ja dann, können ja am Sonntag quatschen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Von mir kommt ein passend roter Kuchen. 

Heute ne klasse Runde, mit einem von den Holländern, im 7.Gebirge gedreht. Saubere Sache. *Kein Matsch* Einfach herlich über eine gefrorenen Boden zu radeln

Danach lecker Glühwein auf dem Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt gestrunken. Leider ohne Holländer.


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir bringen jahreszeitgemäßes Gebäck mit. 

Bis Sonntag,
Ralf


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nein ich glaubs ja nicht ihr seit dabei, super. Wollte dir schon ne Mail geschrieben haben. Aber das erübrigt sich ja dann, können ja am Sonntag quatschen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hi Micha, freut mich . Dummerweise ist Ines ziemlich arg erkältet incl. Entzündung usw.. Ob sie fährt bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Dezember 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Wann seid ihr denn ungefähr wieder da vom radeln? Würde dann gerne dazustoßen, vllt. mit etwas Glühwein aus richtigem Wein, ansonsten kann ich vllt noch etwas anderes machen.



Ich denke so gegen 5 dürften die Ersten wieder eintruddeln...


----------



## Fungrisu (16. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Heute ne klasse Runde, mit einem von den Holländern, im 7.Gebirge gedreht. Saubere Sache. *Kein Matsch* Einfach herlich über eine gefrorenen Boden zu radeln
> 
> Danach lecker Glühwein auf dem Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt gestrunken. Leider ohne Holländer.



Ja das war wirklich eine feine Runde mit dir.
Und so genial trocken 
Nur schade dass ich so früh weg musste.
Beim nächsten mal bleibe ich länger bei dir 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie Jörg, 
du hast angesichts des Glühwein schon wieder geschwächelt  ?

Kannst doch den Thomas nicht alleine auf den Weihnachtsmarkt lassen, der geht da noch verloren...

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Uwe ich werde zusehen das ich so kurz nach 12 bei euch bin . Dann können wir noch die Stehtische aufbauen und den Kuchen bzw. die Brötchen versorgen. 

Bis Sonntag, Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2009)

Winterreifen nicht vergessen, wird wohl gut schneien an dem Tag... 

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2009)

Da Uwe mir bisher noch nicht geantwortet hat, stelle ich die Frage jetzt an alle:

Kann mir für Sonntag jemand eine Lampe für André leien?

Wenn ich keine Lampe finde, bin ich leider auch raus. Meine Sehkraft reicht noch nicht zum Autofahren.


----------



## philbertII (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi Uwe,
ich hätte da noch ca. 40 große Grillbratwürste im Gefrierfach. Die werden bis zur nächsten Sommergrillfete nicht besser... Soll ich die nicht auch mitbringen? Ansonsten würde ich Lebkuchen beisteuern - das hab ich unter den vielen Leckereien bisher noch nicht entdeckt...Oder habt ihr noch was, um das ich mich kümmern kann?

Freu mich schon total - Radeln im Schnee- das wird eine ganz neue Erfahrung!!!
Liebe Grüße - Sabine


----------



## philbertII (18. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da Uwe mir bisher noch nicht geantwortet hat, stelle ich die Frage jetzt an alle:
> 
> Kann mir für Sonntag jemand eine Lampe für André leien?
> 
> Wenn ich keine Lampe finde, bin ich leider auch raus. Meine Sehkraft reicht noch nicht zum Autofahren.


 
Hallo Melanie,
ich kriege morgen eine zweite Lampe von Tomm (MTS), allerdings mit kurzem Kabel (+ Helmhalter). Die kann ich gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Eine Fahrt mehr oder weniger mit "nur" einer Lampe kann ich verschmerzen .

Viele Grüße, Sabine


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2009)

Lampe könnte ich verleihen - aber wie kommst du dran?

edit: war Sabine schneller - und in ner großen Gruppe ist das Fahren mit weniger Beleuchtung ja auch kein Prob, oder? (Eddy schnorrt auch immer das Licht von den Mitfahrern, weil sein Akku nur ne halbe STunde hält, wir haben so schon dreistündige N8ritte gemacht )


----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sabine,

das wäre super!
Wenn das doch nicht klappt, bitte noch mal melden, damit wir dann nicht doch im dunkeln stellen.

Viele Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (18. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> 
> das wäre super!
> Wenn das doch nicht klappt, bitte noch mal melden, damit wir dann nicht doch im dunkeln stellen.
> ...


 

Ja ne, is klar! Bringe das Lämpchen dann direkt nach Alfter mit. (aufgeladen..., hoffentlich denk ich dran...).
Viele Grüße, Sabine


----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Lampe könnte ich verleihen - aber wie kommst du dran?
> 
> edit: war Sabine schneller - und in ner großen Gruppe ist das Fahren mit weniger Beleuchtung ja auch kein Prob, oder?


 
Bist Du Sonntag nicht dabei?


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da Uwe mir bisher noch nicht geantwortet hat, stelle ich die Frage jetzt an alle:
> 
> Kann mir für Sonntag jemand eine Lampe für André leien?



Ach verdammt, entschuldige Melanie....hab's schon wieder vergessen.
Leider ist meine Zweitlampe auch wieder im Verleih...hab aber gesehen das Sabine dir aushelfen kann.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> ich hätte da noch ca. 40 große Grillbratwürste im Gefrierfach. Die werden bis zur nächsten Sommergrillfete nicht besser...



Würstchen wären sehr gut Sabine, bring mit....


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bist Du Sonntag nicht dabei?



ne, leider nicht - gibt bei uns ne Terminüberschneidung mit einem Traditionstermin mit Freunden, der leider nur an diesem Termin zu machen war. Vielleicht werde ich spontan zum Radeln noch irgendwo dazustoßen und mich dann wieder abseilen, aber den gesamten Termin bekomm ich nicht hin. Sehr schade, das.


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Dezember 2009)

Bringe zwei Kartons (nicht selbst gebackenen) Lebkuchen mit. Wenn es allerdings so weiterschneit, bleibe ich hier oben im Schnee . Dann macht die Autofahrt bei den ganzen Sonntags-/Sommerreifenfahrer keinen Spaß.


Melanie: Was hat man mit Dir gemacht...?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> in ner großen Gruppe ist das Fahren mit weniger Beleuchtung ja auch kein Prob, oder? (Eddy schnorrt auch immer das Licht von den Mitfahrern, weil sein Akku nur ne halbe STunde hält, wir haben so schon dreistündige N8ritte gemacht )




Bei den zu erwartenden Wetterbedingungen kann man auf breiten Wegen auf ne Lampe fast ganz verzichten. Wenn alles weiß ist, reicht dann auch ne Sigma-Funzel.


----------



## sinux (18. Dezember 2009)

Sacht mal Ihr Tomburger. Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten mal über so'n Video mit dem bescheuerten Trinkspruch "Wer an der Ahr war und weiß, dass er da war, der war nicht an der Ahr. Wer an der Ahr war und weiß nicht, dass er da war, der war an der Ahr." gestolpert.
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das bei Euch war - wenn einer von Euch noch den Link hätte .....


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2009)

zum glück gibts gps-tracks, damit wir uns erinnern können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (18. Dezember 2009)

den hab ich auch schon gefunden...
das war so'n video (ich glaub auf youtube) von zwei potatoe-deutsch sprechenden comedians


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. Dezember 2009)

Frag mal den Dir nicht ganz unbekannten Herrn supasini; ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Mann so was in der Ahrt im alten oder neuen Liteville-Himmelfahrer-Thread gepostet hat.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## joscho (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnte eine Weihnachts-CD mitbringen - zu essen gibt es ja wohl genug 

Blechweise Bienenstich, kartonweise Lebkuchen, vierzig große Würstchen, Kuchen, Gebäck usw. - das wird wohl das große Fressen


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Früh wird die erste alternative Sportart schneeschippen sein......................


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Dezember 2009)

Thomas wie recht du hast!!!
Freue mich schon auf Sonntag,habe grade meine erste Schneefahrt zur Arbeit hinter mir...wenn mein Thermomenter Zuhause nicht lügt bei -13 Grad 
Nur habe ich eben festgestellt das der Race King nicht für Schnee geeignet ist,muss wohl "Winterreifen" aufziehen


----------



## surftigresa (19. Dezember 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Melanie: Was hat man mit Dir gemacht...?


 
Man hat mir die Brille geklaut und behauptet, ich könnte jetzt auch ohne sie sehen. Klappt aber leider noch nicht so gut wie erhofft . Aber vielleicht wird es in den nächsten Tagen noch

Gleich werde ich mich das erste mal wieder dem Wald nähern (die Strecke müsste ich auch blind finden). Wahrscheinlich erscheinen mir die grossen Forstwege dann wie kleine Trails. Aber hat ja auch etwas positives, ich werde heute jede Menge neue Trails entdecken .

Freu' mich schon auf den Schnee .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. Dezember 2009)

Mich hat leider eine Erkältung erwischt.
Ich werde morgen wohl nicht du große Tour guiden können. Wenn überhaupt werde ich mit Barbara zusammen die kleinere Tour fahren.
Wenn es allerdings schlimmer wird were ich wohl ganz zu Hause bleiben und schon mal den Weihnachtsmarkt vorbereiten.
Verdammt....gerade im Schnee macht es mir normal richtig Spass im Kofo zu biken...


----------



## Merlin (19. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mich hat leider eine Erkältung erwischt.
> Ich werde morgen wohl nicht du große Tour guiden können. Wenn überhaupt werde ich mit Barbara zusammen die kleinere Tour fahren.
> Wenn es allerdings schlimmer wird were ich wohl ganz zu Hause bleiben und schon mal den Weihnachtsmarkt vorbereiten.
> Verdammt....gerade im Schnee macht es mir normal richtig Spass im Kofo zu biken...



Mensch Uwe, dann bleib heute im Bett und lass dich versorgen...dann biste morgen vielleicht wieder auf'm Damm.

@all: Wer Lust hat, von Bonn aus nach Alfter zu radeln, der möge sich bei mir melden. Wir starten etwa 12.15 Uhr in Beuel.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Dezember 2009)

Bike'n Freeze Tour im tiefverschneiten Ahrtal; musste dem Heckler mal Winter zeigen. Sackzement, ist das kalt. Laut Bordcomputer im Auto -13°C. Nach vier Stunden radeln reicht's dann auch. 
Der "Eifelhauptkamm" zwischen Steinerberg und Krausberg träge eine dicke plüschige Mütze aus allerfeinstem Pulverschnee. Um den würde man uns sogar in Colorado beneiden. Grip bietet er aber eher mäßig bis gar nicht; Langlaufski wären das Mittel der Wahl gewesen. 

Die zeitweilig durch die Bäume scheinende Sonne zeichnete ein wunderbares Schwarzweiß-Bild aus Licht, Schnee und den dunklen Schemen der Bäume. Ansel Adams wäre begeistert. Am Krausberg ist man eifrig dabei, die Skipiste zu präparieren. Gerade haben ein paar Jungs eine Winde angeschleppt, die als Lift fungieren soll. In ihrem Auto lagen Ski und Snowboard. Die Ahr ist stellenweise zugefroren, dünne Eisschollen treiben auf dem Wasser. Begegnet bin ich nur ein paar wenigen, unverzagten Wanderern; ihre guten Wünsche reichten von "Viel Spaß!" bis "Viel Glück!". Trails gewinnen eine besondere Note. Vom Schrock rechts runter war, nun ja, anspruchsvoll. Vom Krausberg am Spielplatz vorbei runter ging's einigermaßen. Flow ist aber was anderes...
Schöner Tag.


Claus.


----------



## Trekki (19. Dezember 2009)

Bike'n Freeze hatten wir heute auch im 7GB. Mein Hac pendelte zwischen -11°C und -15°C. Meine Mitfahrer hatten leider nicht ganz die passenden Handschuhe und haben doch sehr gelitten. Zum Abschluss haben wir uns in einem Edeka wieder aufgewärmt.

Der Grip war für mich kein Problem - die Spike Reifen halten sich gut am Untergrund fest.

-trekki


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine Mitfahrer hatten leider nicht ganz die passenden Handschuhe und haben doch sehr gelitten.



Wie lautet denn Deine Empfehlung für Handschuhe bei solchen Temps


----------



## Trekki (20. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn Deine Empfehlung für Handschuhe bei solchen Temps


Fausthandschuhe. Dann wärmen sich die Finger gegenseitig. Problematisch sind auch die Füsse: mindestens Überschuhe und ISO-Sohle sollten genutzt werden.

Laut vorhersage für heute soll es ja nicht ganz so kalt werden wie gestern, da würde ich aber nicht darauf vertrauen. Insbesondere da die Supermärkte heute geschlossen sind.

-trekki


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Fausthandschuhe. Dann wärmen sich die Finger gegenseitig.



Wahrscheinlich wirklich das Einzige was richtig hilft. Aber von gefühlsecht weit entfernt  Irgendwo müsste ich solche Dinger noch vom Ski haben - aber damit radeln  Mal suchen und ausprobieren.



> Problematisch sind auch die Füsse: mindestens Überschuhe und ISO-Sohle sollten genutzt werden.



Im Vergleich zu den Händen (besonders den kleineren Fingern) waren die Füße auch ohne speziellen Schutz gestern ganz ok.



> Laut vorhersage für heute soll es ja nicht ganz so kalt werden...



Aktuell -8,1 Grad in Kölle auf dem Balkon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und es schneit


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Aktuell -8,1 Grad in Kölle auf dem Balkon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen: damit man nicht schwitzt, gibt es heute noch zusätzlich 

a) keine Sonne
b) dafür aber teils heftigen Wind  => Windchill derzeit bei -16,5°C, das noch ohne Fahrtwind
c) Schneefall

meine Motivation sinkt gerade in die Region der Temperaturen....


----------



## Trekki (20. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den Händen (besonders den kleineren Fingern) waren die Füße auch ohne speziellen Schutz gestern ganz ok.


Wenn Du in der Handlampen-Tour mit mehr als 20 Mitfahrern Fährst, wirst Du oft stehen bleiben. Also: die Cleats haben direkten Kontakt mit dem gefrorenen Boden. Dies zieht die Wärme ruck-zuck aus den Füssen. Unterschätze dies nicht. Alleine ist dies nicht so kritisch.

-trekki


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> meine Motivation sinkt gerade in die Region der Temperaturen....



Ach, sind doch nur noch -7,9 Grad. Wenn das so weiter geht kannst Du heute Nachmittag in kurzer Hose fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn Deine Empfehlung für Handschuhe bei solchen Temps



Ist zwar immer von dem persönlichen Kälteempfinden abhängig, aber ich fahre mit Neoprenhandschuhen, z.B die hier. Wenn der Körper sich auf seine Betriebstemperatur eingepegelt hat, halten die locker 3 Stunden warm, auch bei den gestrigen Temperaturen, selber erprobt.  Man kann auch noch dünne Unterziehhandschuhe drunterpacken, dann sind die auch tauglich für Schneemotorspocht. Einziger Nachteil ist, das man möglichst die Innenhand trocken halten sollte, ist aus Clarino.

Mal gucken, was mein Chauffeur nach Alfter sagt. Wenn der nicht mag, mag ich auch nicht. Meine Autoheizung gibt nur noch ein laues Lüftchen ab.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Dezember 2009)

Nach meiner eher kurzen Testfahrt gestern in der Wahnerheide, mußte ich festellen, das ich für diese Temperaturen kein adäquates Schuhwerk besitze. 1-2 Stunden sind okay, 4-5 geht gar nicht. Zudem ist meine Motivation sich bei Schneefall mit dem Auto nach Alfter zu quälen = 0.

Also - Euch viel Spass.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch raus. Hier tobt zwar nicht der Hamster, aber ein kleiner Blizzard vor meinem Fenster. Barometer weiter fallend. Da verlege ich meine Aktivitäten vor die Haustüre - ohne Autoanfahrt. Viel Spaß in der weißen Hölle!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nach meiner eher kurzen Testfahrt gestern in der Wahnerheide, mußte ich festellen, das ich für diese Temperaturen kein adäquates Schuhwerk besitze. 1-2 Stunden sind okay, 4-5 geht gar nicht. Zudem ist meine Motivation sich bei Schneefall mit dem Auto nach Alfter zu quälen = 0.
> 
> Also - Euch viel Spass.



Ich stimme Jens zu, nach 1 oder 2 Stunden wieder zur warmen Haustür rein zu kommen und aufzutauen, ist ganz was anderes, als mehrere Stunden in der Kälte zu fahren, bzw. zu verweilen. Sorry Uwe, aber ich melde mich hiermit auch wieder ab.  Wir wünschen den Teilnehmenden aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und ein sturzfreies spaßiges Event .


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Meine Autoheizung gibt nur noch ein laues Lüftchen ab.



Das Problem kenn ich. Gestern schaffte es die Karre mit Müh und Not auf knapp über 0 Grad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So ein Wärmetauscher kostet zwar nicht viel, aber bei Audi muss dafür die halbe Karre zerlegt werden


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2009)

Jungejunge...ihr seid ja ganz schöne Weicheier.
Zur Zeit sind es hier bei uns im Hof -4 Grad...und schneien tut es auch nicht wirklich..ich gebe allerdings zu das es ziemlich nach Schneefall aussieht.
Ansonsten sind wir heute zu 90% im Wald unterwegs, also mit dem Wind dürfte nicht so das Problem werden.

Ansonsten finde ich es persönlich ziemlich ärgerlich wenn ich hier Fressalien und Getränke besorge und dann die Hälfte der Leute abspringt weil es nach Schnee "aussieht" und es satte - 4 Grad hat....wer konnte das auch ahnen das die Temperatur im Winter unter 0 Grad fällt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Muß doch erschreckend festestellen, wieviele Weicheier hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## blitzfitz (20. Dezember 2009)

Wir geben NICHT auf und kommen!


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Bonner Fraktion kommt ebenfalls geschlossen. 

Vielleicht denkt der Rest nochmal darüber nach, wenigstens zum Grillen zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch raus, das wird mir zu heftig. 
Fahre dann heut abend hier ne Runde, wenn der Schneefall durch ist.

Viel Spaß im Schneesturm!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich komme. Aber erst so um 18 Uhr, weil ich noch meine Tante ins Krankenhaus begleite. 

Bis heute Abend

Wolfgang


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Dezember 2009)

Huhu!

Ich hab schon im LMB die Teilnehmerreduktion mitverfolgen können. Sehr ärgerlich. Unser Sonntagsplan ist wegen Petras Erkältung ebenfalls geplatzt. So werd ich mich jetzt auf den Weg in die Eifel machen, um dort noch ein bißchen im frischen Schnee zu stöbern. Mir ist einfach mehr nach einer größeren Runde in der Eifel als auf den KoFo oder die Ville. Ich komm' aber auf dem Rückweg auf einen Sprung in Alfter vorbei, wenn's recht ist.

Bis später!
Claus.


----------



## philbertII (20. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Fressalien und Getränke besorge quote]
> 
> Keine Sorge - das machen wir auch so platt! Hab jetzt schon Hunger!!! .
> Problem ist eher, dass die Würstchen nicht auftauen...
> Bis gleich - Sabine


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich es persönlich ziemlich ärgerlich wenn ich hier Fressalien und Getränke besorge und dann die Hälfte der Leute abspringt weil es nach Schnee "aussieht" und es satte - 4 Grad hat....wer konnte das auch ahnen das die Temperatur im Winter unter 0 Grad fällt.



Absolut verständlich. Bei Touren, oder in dem Falle besser Events, die mit erhöhten Vorbereitungen verbunden sind, sollte auch die Ernsthaftigkeit der Anmeldung etwas höher liegen. 

Ich hoffe, dass es dennoch ein netter Event wird und ihr viel Spaß habt.

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Hier sind es noch -6,5 Grad. Das es hier kälter als bei Euch ist hätte ich nicht vermutet.

P.P.S.: Allerdings gerade noch im Radio gehört "Wer nicht unbedingt muss, sollte mit seinem A**** zu Hause bleiben.". Mal hoffen, dass das große Chaos ausbleibt.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Hier sind es noch -6,5 Grad. Das es hier kälter als bei Euch ist hätte ich nicht vermutet...



Das Thermometer hängt bei Uwe in der Werkstatt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Also: die Cleats haben direkten Kontakt mit dem gefrorenen Boden. Dies zieht die Wärme ruck-zuck aus den Füssen.



Wie ist das eigentlich mit Neoprenüberschuhen auf Plattformpedalen  Sind die nach einer Tour völlig zerfetzt - die Überschuhe, nicht die Pedale


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Dezember 2009)

Unvernünftig, wie ich nun mal bin, hab ich die Warnungen vor Schneestürmen und anderem Unbill der Natur in den recht ordentlich wehenden Wind geschlagen. War doch gar nicht so kalt heute. Auf den Höhen um die Tomburg, um Hilberath, Berg und Krälingen pfiff der Wind, der aus den gemessenen -4°C eine durchaus frostige Sache machte. Mehr als einmal muss ich das Rad durch knietiefe Schneeverwehungen zerren und mich zum Schluss auch noch mit dem Auto vom Parkplatz an der Tomburg zurück zur Straße wühlen.
Mittlerweile durchziehen ziemlich viele Fahrspuren von Autos die Forstwege. Erstaunlich, dass die Jäger und Förster immer so wahnsinnig viel im Wald zu tun haben, wenn gerade frisch Schnee gefallen ist. Ich glaub, ich mach auch mal 'nen Jagdschein und geh dann im Wald rumgurken.

Viel Spaß noch den Winter-Grillern und Bronx-Imitierern im Hause Wisskirchen und danke für Waffeln und Kuchen!

Bis bald!
Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> zum Schluss auch noch mit dem Auto vom Parkplatz an der Tomburg zurück zur Straße wühlen.



zu irgendwas muß der allrad ja gut sein...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> zu irgendwas muß der allrad ja gut sein...



Das Wetter zum Auto. Ist nur etwas verspätet geliefert worden.


----------



## surftigresa (20. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind trotz starkem Schneefall wieder gut in Köln angekommen.

An dickes Dankeschön für die Organisatoren dieser tollen Wintertour

Die Temperaturen waren wirklich noch erträglich, die Gruppe gutgelaunt und der Wald hatte sein Winterkleid angezogen. Kurzum, mir hat es prima gefallen. Danke natürlich auch an alle hardgesottenen Mitfahrer.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## AGE73 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, wollte heute eingendlich dazu stossen, aber bei 2-3 Stunden die ich zur Verfügung hatte, war es leider nicht zu machen (naja für mich nicht....)

Bin dann über die Felder mit einem sehr gemeinen Gegenwind (bestimmt aus Sibieren) in den Rheinbacher Wald und ne Runde gedreht. Da waren auch die nur minus 4 Grad glaubhaft.

Schade, hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß hätte gern mal wieder den ein oder anderen(e) wiedergetroffen....

Also dann bis zum nächsten mal, wenn genug da waren und Uwe so eine Aktion nochmals startet?!?!

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2009)

Schön wars gestern! Dank an die Organisatoren.

Das Wetter war herrlich, es kam sogar die Sonne etwas raus. Tja wenn Engel reisen.........

Bis demnächst
Jürgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch bei der Organisation bedanken. War wie immer ein Fest mit euch. Wir sollten allen, die abgesagt haben eine lange Nase machen. Dachte nicht das es soviele Warmduscher gibt.

Dafür hatten wir ja wenigstens unseren Spass. Bis Dienstag.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warmduscher



Viel zu harmlos! Wie wär's mit "Trekkingradfahrer"?

Hat mich gefreut, ein paar - aus meiner Sicht - neue und fast-neue Gesichter zu sehen. Wäre mir nicht so unsäglich kalt und zuhause nicht ein Braten fast fertig gewesen, wäre ich gerne noch ein Weilchen geblieben. Ja, ich weiß, Konjunktivismen...
Auf ein Wiedersehen!

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## blitzfitz (21. Dezember 2009)

Gefahren sind wir zwar auch, aber ein besonderes Highlight war die Runde am Feuer mit den Gettokindern. 









Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (21. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir VIELEN DANK an Uwe, Thomas und Barbara für den tollen Tag. Tour und "Apres-Ski" waren erstklassig, ein herrlicher Wintertraum.

Danke auch an Olli für die verfahrer im Kofo...

Von Schneesturm war weit und breit nix zu sehen, dafür gabe es (wie schon erwähnt) ein paar Sonnenstrahlen, die das Ambiente des verschneiten Waldes noch intensiviert haben.

Und auch wenn es mir keiner glauben wird: Das geilste war gestern die Rückfahrt nach Bonn! Schneefall, unberührte Landschaft, kaum Leute unterwegs. Das war wie im Märchen...und es war, entgegen aller Vermutungen, überhaupt nicht kalt!


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Auch von mir VIELEN DANK an Uwe, Thomas und Barbara für den tollen Tag. Tour und "Apres-Ski" waren erstklassig, ein herrlicher Wintertraum.
> 
> Danke auch an Olli für die verfahrer im Kofo...
> 
> ...


 
Christian und ich schließen uns Tom an, vielen Dank an Thomas, Uwe, Barbara und Olli für den schönen Tag im Schnee !

Die Rückfahrt war dann wirklich noch ein perfekter Abschluß (ich war ja auch warm genug angezogen )!

Viele Grüße,
Rebecca


----------



## philbertII (21. Dezember 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Christian und ich schließen uns Tom an, vielen Dank an Thomas, Uwe, Barbara und Olli für den schönen Tag im Schnee !
> 
> Die Rückfahrt war dann wirklich noch ein perfekter Abschluß (ich war ja auch warm genug angezogen )!
> 
> ...


 

Tja, ich glaube, das war mit mein schönstes MTB-Erlebnis in diesem meinem ersten MTB-Jahr (und Winter!). Es war einfach nur genial - und wie Tom schon sagt: wie im Märchen, vor allem unsere Rückfahrt nach Bonn. Ab Nordbrücke war ich bis Plido dann ganz allein in der winterlichen Landschaft, nur der Schnee, mein Rad und ich - wie auf einem anderen Planeten! Herrrlich!
Also vielen Dank auch von mir an alle, die den Tag zu einem solchen schönen Erlebnis gemacht haben - vor allem dann auch auf dem perfekten Weihnachtsmarkt - mit den besten Würstchen und der besten Gabel, die ich je gegessen habe!  und vielen netten, lustigen Leuten! Freue mich schon auf die Unternehmungen im neuen Jahr - aber zum Glück gibts ja noch den morgigen Dienstag...(!)
Liebe Grüße, Sabine

@Ralf & Thomas: Danke nochmal für den Hintransfer!


----------



## Fungrisu (21. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein ganz großes Lob an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas für den schönen Tag im Schnee.
Ich hoffe dass, das Feuer in der Tonne nicht ausgegangen ist als ich nach Hause gefahren bin 

Lg Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2009)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein ganz großes Lob an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas für den schönen Tag im Schnee.
> Ich hoffe dass, das Feuer in der Tonne nicht ausgegangen ist als ich nach Hause gefahren bin
> 
> Lg Jörg



Ich denke das brennt noch immer oder Uwe?????????


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich denke das brennt noch immer oder Uwe?????????



Mir kam eben die Feuerwehr entgegen...


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Das war echt ne gelungene Veranstaltung. Vielen DANK an ALLE, die DA waren.

Aber bei all dem spaß, hat sich der Erkältungvirus bei mir eingeschlichen. Fraglich, ob ich morgen abend mitkomme. Verdammte sch...


Thomas


----------



## Manni (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

war ein absolut geiles Event, typisch TT eben. Vor allem der Kuchen war top Micha! Dank Feuer, Glühwein und Grill wars auch angenehm warm - trotz einsetzendem Schnee.
Ich hoffe Uwe und Thomas eurer Heim ist nicht allzusehr durch den Schneematsch in Mitleidenschaft geraten und dass ihr eure Waschmaschine wieder in Gang bekommen habt nach dem Brand.  Bei der nächsten Abrißparty bin ich gerne wieder dabei! Habt ihr denn alles wegbekommen? 


P.S. An einige der Verweigerer: Wegen Schnee kneifen und dann trotzdem 2-3 Stunden im Winterpokal eintagen ist äußerst blöd 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Yuma-F (22. Dezember 2009)

Und jetzt ich noch...
war eine sehr schöne Tour durch den Kottenforst, perfekt organisiert, nette Leute, tolles Wetter und schöne (leichte) Strecke. Leider konnte ich nicht mehr am Besuch des "Alfterer Weihnachtsmarktes" teilnehmen, schade. Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!

Viele Güße und schönes Feiertage, Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Unverdrossenen die trotz extremster Bedingungen (- 4 Grad) an unserem Weihnachtsmarkt teilgenommen haben.
Naja, wegen der Absagen überlege ich mir in Zukunft solche Geschichten nicht mehr öffentlich auszuschreiben. Dann geht halt nur noch eine Einladung raus an Leute auf die man sich verlassen kann.

Vielen Dank zusätzlich noch an alle die ein kleine Spende in das leider nicht vorhandene Spendenschwein geschmissen haben. Das Geld geht natürlich auch, genau wie die Spendengelder des Kalenders, an die Tour der Hoffnung.


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Dezember 2009)

P.S. An einige der Verweigerer: Wegen Schnee kneifen und dann trotzdem 2-3 Stunden im Winterpokal eintagen ist äußerst blöd 

Gruß Manni[/QUOTE]


Manni, Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund

Und was Bruder  noch dazu noch geschrieben hat, von wegen die Events des TT nicht mehr öffentlich auszuschreiben.  Dem Stimme ich nur zu. 

Ciao Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (23. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Unverdrossenen die trotz extremster Bedingungen (- 4 Grad) an unserem Weihnachtsmarkt teilgenommen haben.



Wenn das schon extreme Bedingungen bei Dir sind. Will ich nicht wissen was bei Dir -10 Grad sind.



Handlampe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank zusätzlich noch an alle die ein kleine Spende in das leider nicht vorhandene Spendenschwein geschmissen haben. Das Geld geht natürlich auch, genau wie die Spendengelder des Kalenders, an die Tour der Hoffnung.





Hatte ich das nicht Dir gegeben??? Ich dachte du wärst das "Spendenschweinchen" gewesen!

Ich wünsche Euch allen schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Start ins neue Jahr!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn das schon extreme Bedingungen bei Dir sind. Will ich nicht wissen was bei Dir -10 Grad sind.



Ironie? Erwägenswert.


----------



## othom (23. Dezember 2009)

Wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren, schon allein um euch mal alle kennen zu lernen, hat aber nicht sein sollen an dem Tag. 
Bei mir aus diversen Gründen vom Vortag. Freilauf eingefroren und Weichei-Syndrom bei -10 Grad (oder was das an dem Tag war ) Finger eingefroren, aber das hat auch noch andere Ursachen und ich bin nicht gerne einer auf den gewartet werden muss.



> Aber bei all dem spaß, hat sich der Erkältungvirus bei mir eingeschlichen. Fraglich, ob ich morgen abend mitkomme. Verdammte sch...



das wird vielleicht auch noch ein Grund bei den ein oder anderen gewesen sein 



> P.S. An einige der Verweigerer: Wegen Schnee kneifen und dann trotzdem 2-3 Stunden im Winterpokal eintagen ist äußerst blöd



Wegen Schnee oder der Kälte 
was ja beides nicht mehr so war, vielleicht ist der ein oder andere deswegen noch Solo gestartet 



> Naja, wegen der Absagen überlege ich mir in Zukunft solche Geschichten nicht mehr öffentlich auszuschreiben. Dann geht halt nur noch eine Einladung raus an Leute auf die man sich verlassen kann.



kann man, muss man aber nicht 
Weiß nicht ob so was schon öfter vorgekommen ist. Ich denke aber unter anderen Bedingungen wären sie alle da gewesen


----------



## Merlin (24. Dezember 2009)

> Weiß nicht ob so was schon öfter vorgekommen ist. Ich denke aber unter anderen Bedingungen wären sie alle da gewesen



Sehe ich im prinzip auch so, wobei ich Thomas und Uwe verstehen kann. Ich denke, vielen war die Anfahrt mit dem Auto bei dem Wetter suspekt, was ich auch nachvollziehen kann. Ich konnte mit dem Rad anreisen, aber ob ich mich unbedingt ins Auto gesetzt hätte, weis ich nicht. Im Sommer wäre das Event sicherlich anders gelaufen.

Von daher, vielleicht nochmal drüber schlafen...aber wie gesagt, ich kann euch zwei auch gut verstehen, wäre selbst ebenfalls ziemlich sauer  gewesen.


So, unabhängig davon wünsche ich dem ganzen TT & friends jetzt frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (24. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, unabhängig davon wünsche ich dem ganzen TT & friends jetzt frohe Weihnachten!



dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten mit besinnlichen und schönen Stunden bzw Tagen 
wünschen wir allen TT´lern und Freunden!




 
Barbara und Uwe




​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn's noch jemanden interessiert, hab meine Webseite wieder Online gestellt, hier noch der Bericht vom Ahrtalglühen

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch an die Tomburger aus der schönen Eifel vom Hubert


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 





*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## Cheng (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes 2010 auch von den Ombas an alle Tomburger & Friends !


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche allen Freunden des MTB-Sports ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Dezember 2009)

Dir auch, aber mußt du hier so rumschreien? Hab noch voll den Schädel von gestern, und dann so´n Lärm....


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2009)

Morgen 11 Uhr an der Tomburg.

Klassischer Termin, klassische Runde ab der Tomburg, klassischer Matsch in dieser Jahreszeit etc.

Mein Bruda und ich werden da sein.


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss im Januar noch ein paar Tage Urlaub abbauen.

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust für eine Woche, max. 10 Tage mit nach La Palma zu kommen?

@Daywalker,
ja, ich habe mir die DVD angeguckt 

Gruss,
Melanie, die wieder mal das macht, was sie am besten kann: Urlaub planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mein Bruda und ich werden da sein.



Mannmannmann...ob ich nochmal zum Radfahren komme. Hab gedacht ich hätte die Erkältung auskuriert. Leider scheint sie sich das heute Nacht wieder anders überlegt zu haben.


----------



## Merlin (27. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mannmannmann...ob ich nochmal zum Radfahren komme. Hab gedacht ich hätte die Erkältung auskuriert. Leider scheint sie sich das heute Nacht wieder anders überlegt zu haben.



Ich mache es dir gerade nach...


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mannmannmann...ob ich nochmal zum Radfahren komme. Hab gedacht ich hätte die Erkältung auskuriert. Leider scheint sie sich das heute Nacht wieder anders überlegt zu haben.



Dito


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2009)

Ihr hättet bei eurer Ghettoparty nicht alle aus einer Flasche trinken sollen 

Trotzdem gute Besserung allen Kranken und Kränkelnden


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Dezember 2009)

Zähne zusammen beißen und durch


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2010)

Also nächster Versuch wie gehabt: Sonntag 11 Uhr ab Tomburg.
Wetter hört sich ja spannend an: Zuerst Schnee und dann Sonne- hoffentlich stimmt das dann auch.

So wie ich gehört habe wollen die Meisten eher ne gemütlichere Tour fahren....da bin ich dabei...so langsam klingt die Erkältung bei mir ab und ich will nix übertreiben...andererseits muß ich langsam mal wieder an die Luft...


----------



## Scottti (2. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...so langsam klingt die Erkältung bei mir ab und ich will nix übertreiben...andererseits muß ich langsam mal wieder an die Luft...



dito, mache mein Mitfahren von meinem Zustand morgen Früh ab.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also nächster Versuch wie gehabt: Sonntag 11 Uhr ab Tomburg.
> Wetter hört sich ja spannend an: Zuerst Schnee und dann Sonne- hoffentlich stimmt das dann auch.
> 
> So wie ich gehört habe wollen die Meisten eher ne gemütlichere Tour fahren....da bin ich dabei...


 
Bei gemütlich bin ich dann wohl auch dabei. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meine Winterlaufräder mit Fat Alberts draufgezogen. Jetzt kommt das Rad irgendwie gar nicht mehr vom Fleck . Während André heute die ganze Zeit ohne zu treten neben mir her gerollt ist, kam ich aus dem Schwitzen nicht raus. Unglaublich!!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Januar 2010)

Bin heute schon ab der Tomburg gefahren. Erstaunlich, einige Schneeverwehungen haben sich über das Tauwetter hinweg gerettet.
Und wo ich schon mal da bin: sagt mal, seit wann steht denn die Sperre auf dem Verbindungspfad zwischen Wespentrail und Radioteleskop? Irgendjemand hat eine improvisierte Holzkonstruktion zum Sich-Durch-Zwängen am Richtung Teleskop gelegenen Ende des Pfads aufgestellt. Stört den Flow. Kann mal bitte einer dagegen fahren? Danke.

Oh, und Frohes Neues Jahr! allen, denen ich das bisher nicht persönlich sagen konnte. Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Januar 2010)

Hebe eben das Winter-Fully fertig bekommen. Werde morgen damit kommen. Schauen wir mal wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Marich (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits und ein Frohes Neues erst mal . 

Darf bei euch morgen auch ein aussenseitiger Ahrtaler mitfahren ? Die Jungs hier sind alle am kränkeln , ich zwar auch , aber will fahren . Und so ganz alleine ists halt langweilig ;-) 

Gruß Mika


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2010)

Ja klar Gäste sind uns immer willkommen.

Jungs seit ca. 6 Uhr schneit es hier wir haben schon ca. 10cm Neuschnee.
Ich denke das wird ein Spass heute.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Marich (3. Januar 2010)

Ok   Dann mache ich mich mal langsam auf den Weg . Ich freu mich schon .... 

Mika


----------



## surftigresa (4. Januar 2010)

War doch 'ne herrliche Wintertour gestern . Hat mir auf jeden Fall mal wieder viel Spass mit Euch gemacht.

Ich hoffe, es hat die Kranken unter uns nicht wieder völlig flach gelegt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> War doch 'ne herrliche Wintertour gestern . Hat mir auf jeden Fall mal wieder viel Spass mit Euch gemacht.
> 
> Ich hoffe, es hat die Kranken unter uns nicht wieder völlig flach gelegt.
> 
> ...



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Schön das Olli so ein langsames Tempo vorgelegt hat. Man konnte glauben er ist krank

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Januar 2010)

War eben gute drei Stunden auf den gottverlassenen Trails um Altenahr. In der Eifel liegt nicht so viel Schnee wie beispielsweise im Siebengebirge, dennoch ist alles wunderbar weiß. Herrlich. 
Erstaunlich, dass selbst am Steinerberg gar keine Spuren von MTBlern zu sehen waren. Geschweige denn auf den üblichen Trails in der Gegend. Alles meins. Zu schade, dass ich noch ein bisserl was arbeiten muss. Kann man als Selbständiger eigentlich auch Kurzarbeit beantragen?





@Levelboss: Die Holztreppe am Faltentrail (Lingenberg) ging heute auf Anhieb und die S-Kurve am Michelskopp (Hornberg rechts; da, wo Du rückwärts fährst) klappte beinahe. Die fällt im Frühjahr!


----------



## Marich (5. Januar 2010)

Nabend 
Also ich muß sagen mir hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen obwohl sie in meiner dortigen verfassung hart ... ne sehr hart war ;-) 
Jungs und Mädels ... ihr habt aber auch mal ein Tempo drauf ;-) 


@Bagatellschaden ... Da hätten wir uns ja fast auf dem Steinerberg gekreuzt , wenn ich nicht fast den ganzen Tag bei Canyon verbracht hätte für neues Bike fürn naja unschlüssigen Kumpel .

@ surftigresa ... also mich komischerweise nicht , hab mit dem schlimmsten am Mo morgen gerechnet , weder Gripperückfall noch Muskelkater looool   schwein gehabt , aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht mit euch . 

Grüße von der Ahr 
Mika


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Januar 2010)

Marich schrieb:


> @Bagatellschaden ... Da hätten wir uns ja fast auf dem Steinerberg gekreuzt , wenn ich nicht fast den ganzen Tag bei Canyon verbracht hätte für neues Bike fürn naja unschlüssigen Kumpel .



Mensch, das war dann aber wohl ganz knapp? Ich wär neulich auch fast irgendwo gewesen, wenn ich nicht woanders gewesen wäre. Da hätten wir uns bestimmt auch begegnen können. Theoretisch.


----------



## Trialeddy (6. Januar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> sagt mal, seit wann steht denn die Sperre auf dem Verbindungspfad zwischen Wespentrail und Radioteleskop? Irgendjemand hat eine improvisierte Holzkonstruktion zum Sich-Durch-Zwängen am Richtung Teleskop gelegenen Ende des Pfads aufgestellt. Stört den Flow.



Siehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6707572#post6707572

CD Eddy


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute!

Brrrr, war das Heute kalt im 7.Gebirge. Aber schon klasse da im Hellen(!) und im Schnee herzubiken.

Am Löwenburger Hof war natürlich ne menge los. Zwei Kids hatten anscheinend noch nie einen MTBiker gesehen und fragten mich total lieb, ob ich Sie nicht ein Stück mit dem Rad ziehen könnte. Die Eltern der Beiden hatten nichts dagegen.
Also, wurden kurzerhand zwei Schlitten ans Rad gebunden und los ging es. Naja, die ersten Versuchen schlugen fehl. Aber nach ein paar erneuten Versuchen klappte es dann.

Puh, war das Angstrengend.Wärend meinereiner wie ein Dampfmaschine schnaupte wurde hinter mir herzlichst gelacht.
Die Eltern der Beiden haben das natürlch alles auf Bildern festgehalten. Habe Ihnen meine E-Mail Adresses gegeben. Bin mal gespannt.


Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2010)

Hier nun ein erstes Bild der Damflok-Aktion:







Deutlich sichtbar die Anstrengung der Zugmaschine, es handelt sich um das jüngere 74er Modell aus der bekannten Wißkirchen Baureihe. 
Die ältere 68er Baureihe kommt bei solchen Bedingungen natürlich nicht zum Einsatz, der eklatante Mangel an Ersatzteilen zwingt die Betreiber immer wieder zu längeren Pausen im Lokschuppen Weberstraße.
Rechts sieht man den Löwenburger Hof, hinter dem sich die waldigen Hänge des Löwenburg-Gipfels erheben....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. Januar 2010)

Rofl.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier nun ein erstes Bild der Damflok-Aktion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..........!


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2010)

Das 68'er Modell möchte heute aber auch noch ein wenig im 7Gebirge schnauben. Jemand spontan Lust?


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Januar 2010)

Uwe will fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier nun ein erstes Bild der Damflok-Aktion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Brrrr, war das Heuibt das kalt im 7.Gebirge. Aber schon klasse da im Hellen(!) und im Schnee herzubiken.



Im Dunkeln war es heute auch  genial. Ein absoluter Wintertraum.
Bin zusammen mit Uwe hoch auf die Löwenburg. Der felsige Trail hinunter ist Dank Schnee sogar einfacher als sonst. Und die Breiberge machen ja normal schon richtig Spass, aber das Ganze dann im  dunklen tief verschneiten 7Gebirge: Wahnsinn


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und die Breiberge machen ja normal schon richtig Spass, aber das Ganze dann im  dunklen ...



Keine Stöckchenleger heute dort unterwegs? Glück gehabt!

Als ich letzten Samstag so gegen 14.30 dort hoch bin, war noch alles frei, auf dem Rückweg um 17Uhr lagen dort ein wieder ein Dutzend teilweise beindicke Äste. 
Normalerweise räume ich das ja bei der Auffahrt weg, um dann hinterher runter freie Bahn zu haben, aber da war dann mal jemand "zum richtigen Zeitpunkt" unterwegs.


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2010)

Die Stöcke und Äste nehme ich mit dem MTB sportlich: einfach drüber weg. Jedoch finde ich es gegenüber Eltern mit Kinderwagen rücksichtslos. Daher sehe ich dies nicht als Belästigung an uns MTB'lern sondern Belästigung von Eltern.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Januar 2010)

Juten Tach!

Morgen 11 Uhr an der Tomburg???
Wer hat lust??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (9. Januar 2010)

Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.

Hab' mir allerdings 'ne Erkältung eingefangen . Mal schauen, vielleicht ist es ja morgen besser und wenn ich so zum Fenster rausschaue, halte ich es wahrscheinlich eh nicht aus morgen nicht zu fahren .

Aber die Strassen müssen halbwegs frei sein. Mein Kleiner ist leider kein Winterauto.....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute mal auf "Skitour". Zwar liegen auch in der Eifel nicht eben gigantische Mengen Schnee, für ein bißchen Langlauf hat's aber prima gereicht. Mangels Langlaufski kramte ich also meine alten Tourenski aus dem Keller (siehe da, die Felle kleben sogar noch), fuhr nach Ahrbrück zum Campingplatz Denntal und bin das Dennbachtal hoch Richtung Hohe Warte gestapft. Keine Menschenseele unterwegs; den Wald musste ich nur mit einem feisten Wildschwein teilen. Aber es war Platz für beide und wir gingen uns aus dem Weg.
Von einer rasanten Gipfelabfahrt kann nicht die Rede sein, selbst runter sind die Wege meist nicht steil genug für einen rein gravitativen Antrieb. Und eigentlich war das auch gut so, denn in dem wenigen, lockeren Schnee hätte ich mir sonst die Kanten ordentlich kaputtgefahren. So war's dann wirklich eher eine Langlaufrunde mit den falschen Ski. Aber in einem sehr schönen Winterwald. Sehr fein!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Juten Tach!
> 
> Morgen 11 Uhr an der Tomburg???
> Wer hat lust??
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM da beneide ich dich aber. Ich habe diese WE allerdings meinen Sohn deshalb ist bei mir Schlitten fahren angesagt. Wünsch allen die fahren viel Spass

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (9. Januar 2010)

Oh 

Auf Schlittenfahren hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust. Vielleicht zieht der Thomas mich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Januar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Juten Tach!
> 
> Morgen 11 Uhr an der Tomburg???
> Wer hat lust??
> ...



Hmm, weiß noch nicht.....Hab mich heute im Kofo ziemlich müde gefahren...man glaubt es kaum.
Oli war auch noch nicht sicher ob Ski fahren bzw. Rodeln in Jamelshofen bzw. Hohe Acht, oder radeln.
Allerdings so eine schöne Runde in die einsamen Ecken von Kesseling....


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Januar 2010)

Für Jammelshofen wär ich auf jeden Fall auch zu haben. Dass hier nochmal genug Schnee zum Skifahren liegt Da war ich das letzte mal vor ca. 10Jahren zum Skifahrn.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2010)

Morgen!

Nach einem Blick auf die Strassen habe ich entschieden, dass Auto heute stehen zu lassen und bei mir im Wald zu fahren.

Und wie ich sehe seid Ihr ja auch noch ziemlich unentschlossen.

Viel Spass im Schnee!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Januar 2010)

Wir werden um die Mittagszeit an der Steinbach auftauchen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Januar 2010)

Will wirklich Niemand mit an die hohe Acht?


----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2010)

So, schon wieder geduscht und die verdiente Portion Nudeln verputzt . Hat schon Vorteile direkt von der Haustüre starten zu können.

Herrliche Bedingungen heute im Wald und dank meiner neuen Errungenschaft (beheizte Sohlen) waren die Füsse bis zum Schluss mollig warm . Hab' sogar ganze fünf Mitfahrer gehabt. Das ist für den Wald bei Königsdorf wohl Rekord.

Leider sind meine Mitfahrer eher aufwärts orientiert. Also sind wir zur Freude der Wanderer die Rodelpisten hochgestrampelt. Auch mal ein Erlebnis und bei dem Schnee finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch alles toll. Hauptsache draussen im Wald sein .

Wird sich ja auch noch eine Weile halten => noch viele tolle Schneetouren (vorausgesetzt meine Erkältung hat mir die Tour heute nicht übel genommen...). 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. Januar 2010)

Geduscht bin ich, die Nudeln werden gleich verputzt. Wunderschöne Schneetour - diesmal wieder auf dem Fahrrad - mit Thomas und Uwe. Hei, war das ein Spaß! 
Und weil ich das eben vergessen habe, sei es hier nachgeholt: Vielen Dank, Uwe, für den Pott Milchkaffee und lecker Käsesahne-Kuchen im Café Ahrwind!


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Januar 2010)

Jau, sch(n)eeeeen wars.
Jetzt weiß ich auch, wofür das steht: langezogene Kurve. Lang hat sich meinereiner heute reichlich gemacht. Weiß nicht mehr, wie oft ich den Schnee heute von ganz nah betrachtet habe.

Uwe und Claus vereinten sich bei jeder Abfahrt zu einem Blizzard namens Handschaden. Sah einfach klasse aus, wie der Schnee von Beiden aufgewirbelt wurde.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.


Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2010)

Denkt bei der ganzen Schnee-Euphorie auch einer an Bilder für den nächsten KBU-Kalender? 
Soviel Schnee der so lange liegen bleibt, das hat schließlich Seltenheitswert.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Denkt bei der ganzen Schnee-Euphorie auch einer an Bilder für den nächsten KBU-Kalender?



Für den KBU Kalender 2012? Ist mir ein wenig früh dafür. Von meiner Seite gibt es nämlich keinen Kalender 2011. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht will das ja jemand Anderes übernehmen?

Ansonsten wäre heute eine Kamera für bewegte Bilder besser gewesen. Soviel Schnee haben wir wohl lange nicht mehr aufgewirbelt. Hach, war dat schön. Selbst normalerweise eher langweilige Abfahrten kann man jetzt wunderbar in eine Tour einbauen. Bei Schnee bringt doch jede Kurve auf einsamen Eifelpisten einen Riesenspaß.
Auch wenn man zugeben muß, dass eben solche unbehandelten einsamen Pisten aufwärts ganz schön anstrengend werden können.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre gegen  halb zwei heute Mittag ca 1,5 Stunden in den Schnee. Wenn Jemand Lust hat kann er gerne mitfahren. Für Kurzentschlossene.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (13. Januar 2010)

Thomas und ich haben heute eine tolle Tour von der Tomburg zur Steinbachtalsperre gemacht. Unglaublich, wieviele noch unberührte Schneewege es in der Eifel gibt .

War aber auch ganz schön anstrengend sich durch den Schnee zu kämpfen. Und dann immer diese Schneeverwehungen in denen wir einfach stecken geblieben sind. Das haben sich sogar die Pferde mal näher angucken wollen.

@ Thomas,
vielen Dank für die schöne Schneetour .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Thomas und ich haben heute eine tolle Tour von der Tomburg zur Steinbachtalsperre gemacht. Unglaublich, wieviele noch unberührte Schneewege es in der Eifel gibt .
> 
> War aber auch ganz schön anstrengend sich durch den Schnee zu kämpfen. Und dann immer diese Schneeverwehungen in denen wir einfach stecken geblieben sind. Das haben sich sogar die Pferde mal näher angucken wollen.
> 
> ...



Das war aber auch was gestern. Kaum vortrieb. Sogar bergab mußte man treten
Die knapp 1000hm, die wir gestern "geradelt" sind, muß man mal drei nehmen

Bis zur nächsten Tour


Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (14. Januar 2010)

@Thomas,
ich hoffe, Du hattest heute wenigstens auch ein ganz klein bisschen müde Beine...

Für mich war das gestern der vierte Tag in Folge Schneespielen und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich die Beine heute nicht mehr überzeugen konnte, wieder in den Wald zu fahren.

Aber:
Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus? Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass da jemand fahren möchte! Hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine Tour im Ahrtal.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2010)

Ich auch, ich auch


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Januar 2010)

Ahrtal???

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Januar 2010)

Sonntag wär ich dabei.


----------



## shmee (15. Januar 2010)

Also mitkommen würd ich auch gern, bin nur leider mangels Auto auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit angeweisen. Nimmt mich einer mit? Irgendwo Nähe Bonn?


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Januar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Also mitkommen würd ich auch gern, bin nur leider mangels Auto auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit angeweisen. Nimmt mich einer mit? Irgendwo Nähe Bonn?



Hätte Platz! Wann und wo kann ich Dich den aufgabeln??


Thomas


----------



## shmee (16. Januar 2010)

Hi Thomas,

danke für dein Angebot, hab dir ne PM geschickt.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2010)

Die Frage ist aber auch wo treffen wir uns? Wie immer Tomburg oder lieber an der Hütte wo wir das Sommerfest hatten?  


Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber auch wo treffen wir uns? Wie immer Tomburg oder lieber an der Hütte wo wir das Sommerfest hatten?
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ich würde sagen, wie immer: 11 an der Tomburg.

Ich mach es allerdings Wetterabhängig: Bei angesagtem Regen komm ich nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (16. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei 

Wie sieht das mit dem Rest aus? Starten auf jeden Fall oder wetterabhängig? Muss spätestens um 10:00Uhr in Kön los. Also wenn, dann bitte vorher absagen.


War heute bei André in Lippstadt und hab' da im Wald doch tatsächlich immer noch jungfräuliche, dick schneebedeckte Trails gefunden . Die Ostwestfalen wissen einfach nicht was gut ist. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein war einfach mal kein Mensch im herrlichen Schneewald unterwegs. Ich konnte mein Glück gar nicht fassen.

Gruss,
Melanie, der Schneetiger, der nicht genug bekommen kann


----------



## supasini (16. Januar 2010)

ich fahr zur Zeit aus Sicherheitgründen nur Rennrad: geh in zwei Wochen wieder mit der Schule auf Skifahrt und hab keine Lust, mich vorher zu maulen. Ich hab einfach Schiss vor den ganzen angetauten und wieder gefrorenen Stellen...


----------



## shmee (16. Januar 2010)

Also wenn es so weiterregnet wie grad bin ich auch raus. Sonst, Mitfahrgelegenheit vorrausgesetzt, bin ich auch heiß auf Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre auch bei regen, da ich im Moment eh kaum zum fahren komme ist es mir egal. Na ja Chris mit dem Schnee das wird schwierig.

@ Melanie, das sind halt westphalen was verlangst du denn da


----------



## shmee (17. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,

da ich immer noch leicht Hüstel und es laut Regenradar ja heute eher auf eine recht feuchtnasse Tour von oben wie unten rausläuft, bin ich leider raus. Euch ne schöne Tour und viel Spaß.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## surftigresa (17. Januar 2010)

Ich fürchte, ich bin auch raus.

Ich hab' schon wieder Halsschmerzen . Da ich am Mittwoch ja in Urlaub möchte, will ich jetzt kein Risiko mehr eingehen. Naja, so habe ich doch dann wenigstens einen guten Übergang: von schönsten Schneetrails auf (hoffentlich!) staubtrockene Trails auf La Palma . Mal gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn ich zurück bin...


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch raus, wasn Wetter.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2010)

Gut dann bin auch raus


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn ich zurück bin...


*Weiß
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Weiß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Einverstanden


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Januar 2010)

A(hr)llein   A(hr)lein............


----------



## surftigresa (19. Januar 2010)

Melde mich ab in den sonnigen Süden  .

Bike ist gut verstaut. (Ich hoffe, das Auspacken geht schneller als das Einpacken...) Gepäck mit viel Mühe auf 20kg beschränkt.... wat en Arbeid... Aber ich bin sicher: Es wird sich lohnen 

Seht zu, dass die Trails trocknen oder wieder einschneien.

¡Hasta luego!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Melde mich ab in den sonnigen Süden  .
> 
> Bike ist gut verstaut. (Ich hoffe, das Auspacken geht schneller als das Einpacken...) Gepäck mit viel Mühe auf 20kg beschränkt.... wat en Arbeid... Aber ich bin sicher: Es wird sich lohnen
> 
> ...



Neid!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Januar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Neid!



Du sagst es


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Mal gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn ich zurück bin...





flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Weiß
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fl. Löwe, kannste mir bitte per PM die Lottozahlen von Samstag durchgeben....


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2010)

Hach, wat freu ich mich auf den NR von morgen. 
War heute Abend schon ein wenig in dem kleinen Waldstück hinter dem Heiderhof unterwegs. Man kann die Stimmung durchaus als mystisch bezeichnen.... alles so richtig weiß...die Bäume, der Dunst, die Wege... KLASSE.  Mein Problem war allerdings nur mein Gefährt: So mit Trekkinkrad, Semislicks und Halogenbeleuchtung vom Nabendynamo...nunja...deswegen freu ich mich halt auf morgen....dann mit passenderem Gefährt bei den Dienstagsfahrern.


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Problem war allerdings nur mein Gefährt: So mit Trekkinkrad, Semislicks und Halogenbeleuchtung vom Nabendynamo...nunja...deswegen freu ich mich halt auf morgen....dann mit passenderem Gefährt bei den Dienstagsfahrern.



ähm, 
du kommst mit dem Cruiser  ?

Zieh dich warm an, soll schattig werden heute hier...

bis nachher
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Januar 2010)

Melanie, wieder zu hause!?
Kleiner Temperaturschock, gelle!
Schön braun geworden?War bestimmt geil auf La Palma!


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Melanie, wieder zu hause!?
> Kleiner Temperaturschock, gelle!
> Schön braun geworden?War bestimmt geil auf La Palma!


 
Nein, nein, nein!!!!! Und ich glaube ich komme auch nicht mehr zurück. Viel zu kalt bei Euch 

Bis Freitag darf ich noch die Wärme geniessen . Ist das geil hier . T-Shirt, kurze Hose, Sonne, Mega-geile Trails, Strand, .... habe ich noch 'was vergessen? Bestimmt!

Bis Sonntag an der Tomburg. Freu' mich schon auf 'ne tolle Schneetour mit Euch.

Gruss aus der Wärme,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (26. Januar 2010)

War heute mal im Ahrtal unterwegs und hab ein paar Eindrücke mitgebracht






[/URL][/IMG]
Bekannte Burgruine





[/URL][/IMG] 
Der Weg





[/URL][/IMG]
Kalenbornerhöhe mit Blick Richtung Siebengebirge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
Saffenburg Blick vom Schwedenkopf





[/URL][/IMG]
noch mal Saffenburg.
Danach hat dan der Kameraakku in der Kälte den Geist aufgegeben(-7°) aber scheee wars. Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Januar 2010)

Ohh, Meg is back


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Januar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ohh, Meg is back



Ich war auch ganz überrascht!!

Es ist mal wieder soweit!! es gibt mal wieder eine Tour mit Verpflegungsgarantie habe für Samstag Nachmittag eine Mutzemandel-Tour reingesetzt. Mal schauen ob ich sie alleine essen muß.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2010)

Moin, 
hab mich mal für Sonntag mit ??? reingesetzt, wenn ich bis dahin wieder ein Radel hab, was läuft 

Samstag muß ich schauen, bin ich aktuell noch verplant, ansonsten unter der gleichen Voraussetzung dabei!

grüße


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Micha,

ich muss am Samstag früh raus und den ganzen Tag Kisten schleppen, daher bin ich leider nicht am Start.

Sonntag wohl auch nicht ab Tomburg, muss ein wenig Schlaf vom Sa. und der Woche nachtanken.


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2010)

Moin Micha,
ich kann den Termin morgen leider nicht schieben. 

Schade...

Na, vielleicht bis Sonntag, wie ist die Wetterlage an der Tomburg? Auch Regen oder noch Schnee?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> ich kann den Termin morgen leider nicht schieben.
> 
> Schade...
> ...



Schade das ihr beide nicht könnt, die Wetterlage sieht so aus das bei uns kein schnee mehr liegt. Heute aber ein Auto bei uns war von Berkum das war voll mit Schnee. Ich denke in der Eifel wird es wohl mehr Schnee als Matsch sein.

Grüße M.


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Januar 2010)

Sieht ganz so aus.
http://www.kaltenborn-eifel.de/
unter Wintersport - aktuelle Informationen


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Na, vielleicht bis Sonntag, wie ist die Wetterlage an der Tomburg? Auch Regen oder noch Schnee?
> 
> grüße


 
Heute um 16.00 Uhr: Schneefall, geschlossene nasse Altschneedecke (auch auf den Waldwegen). Wenn es nun friert, wird es (wieder) lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2010)

Also wenn es Sonntag eine langsame Gruppe gibt, wäre ich dabei!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Also wenn es Sonntag eine langsame Gruppe gibt, wäre ich dabei!
> Gruß
> Jürgen



Wird es!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2010)

Na dann werd ich mich mal anmelden!


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2010)

Mutig  Die einzige auf die Schnelle gefundene Webcam in der Region mit aktuellem Bild: http://www.lindenwetter.de/ (ihr solltet mal eine auf der Tomburg installieren).

Man beachte den Hintergrund


----------



## philbertII (30. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Also wenn es Sonntag eine langsame Gruppe gibt, wäre ich dabei!
> Gruß
> Jürgen


 

Oh ja! Bei mir sieht es auch gut aus. Die Schaltung ist wieder aufgetaut..., nun muss ich mir nur nochmal die Hinterradbremse vornehmen, damit ich von der Stelle komme...
Und ist das Wetter nicht gigantisch???!!! Das wird ein Mordsspaß im Schnee, freu mich schon auf morgen  !
Gibts noch genauere Angaben wann und wo wir uns treffen bzw. wo der Start ist?

LG Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Januar 2010)

>


Das gibt es gleich zu sehen wenn ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (30. Januar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das gibt es gleich zu sehen wenn ich fahre


 
Wie geil - super! Heute muss ich Zuhause was tun leider .  Viel Spaß dir und eine wunnerschöne Schneetour!

LG Sabine


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2010)

Juchhu,
hab wieder ein funktionstüchtiges Radel 

hat jemand Interesse einen LRS Mavic 717 /Deore u nehmen?

Hab den günstig bei Rose geschossen (80) und würd ihn sonst zurück schicken...

Bis morgen


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Juchhu,



Leichenfledderer


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Januar 2010)

So, zurück aus dem Schnee. Ei-ei-ei, das ist mitunter schon grenzwertig. In höheren Regionen liegt soviel Schnee, dass man ohne die Fahrspur eines Autos nicht mehr vorwärts kommt, auch nicht in der Ebene. Bei jedem unteren Pedaldurchgang zieht man die Schuhe durch den Schnee. Dieser ist sehr feucht und überfriert gerade - und bremst deshalb enorm. Immerhin muss man sich bergab keine Gedanken machen, zu schnell zu werden. Wenn man nicht gerade Akropolis oder so runterfährt, muss man nämlich auch bergab kurbeln.

Wo ich schon mal da bin: wer ist denn da heute vor mir Schrock rechts abgefahren? 

Mann, hat das wieder Spaß gemacht!

Der Claus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Januar 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen was Claus da sacht, waren heut in Richtung Wolfgarten unterwegs. Zwar ganz andere Richtung aber ab 300m ü.N.N. liegt momentan ordentlich Schnee. Haben dann auch mal anderthalb Kilometer geschoben. Spass hats trotzdem gemacht.
Schöne jerooß us de Eeefel
Hubeät

PS: Immerhin hat Claus ja ne Fahrspur gezogen die man nutzen könnte


----------



## meg-71 (30. Januar 2010)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet für die langsame Tour.
Wo soll`s denn eigentlich hingehen?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. Januar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: Immerhin hat Claus ja ne Fahrspur gezogen die man nutzen könnte



Stimmt, die ist immerhin 2,4 Zoll breit - und oft genug auch die einzige. Aber Vorsicht: sie ist treppen- und spitzkehrenhaltig.


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2010)

Ich bin wieder hier.... 

Hab' mich auch mal angemeldet, keine Ahnung für welche Truppe. Bringe aber auf jeden Fall André für die langsame Truppe mit.

Freu' mich schon auf morgen. Endlich mal wieder Schnee . Hat sich nichts verändert in Dtld......

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann,
langsam reicht es... 
K*tzerei, null geschlafen, bin raus 

Euch viel spass


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2010)

Du solltest unseren Hamster ja auch nicht essen  

Gute Besserung
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

wäre heute gerne mitgefahren, leider hat mich ein Kollege mit 
irgendwelchen Viren angesteckt.
Vielleicht klappt ja ein kleine Spazierfahrt heute Nachmittag....
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und macht mal ein paar Fotos für uns Kranke.

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## meg-71 (31. Januar 2010)

War das ein spass, bergab treten und schneeblind fahren.
Bin mal auf die Fotos von der restlichen Tour von euch gespannt.
Und zum glück kommt nächste woche schon wieder eine Tiefdruckfront mit neuem Schnee.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Trekki (31. Januar 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und macht mal ein paar Fotos für uns Kranke.


Mit Fotos kann ich Dienen. 

"Gruppenfoto" vor dem Start, jedoch etwas chaotische Aufstellung.




Alle sind gut durchgekommen, keine Schiebepassagen







Fast alle...




Das Geisterrad lag irgendwo im Wald herum.




Danke, dass Ihr beim Start noch auf mich gewartet habt, ich war ja doch arg Spät.
Für die Statistik: Abfahrt um 11.20h, 10km Marke bei 13.40h. Gesamtstrecke 20km.

-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (31. Januar 2010)

Das Geisterrad ist ja mal Geil
Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Januar 2010)

Nabend!

Tja, was soll man dazu noch schreiben. So "schnell" waren wir noch nie unterwegs gewesen.
Aber irgendwie trotdem geil..... Soviel Schnee hat man selten.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Januar 2010)

Der Hammer war heut in Jammelshofen, war mit nem Kumpel da und da gabs ernsthaft 20cm+ Powder und dat inne Eifäl


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2010)

Da soll noch einer sagen, das Team Tomburg wäre schnell!
Die kommen über eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 5km/h nicht raus und fallen während einer Tour öfter um und lachen sich dabei halb tot.

Nee das war heute eine sehr schöne Tour mit Euch. Einfach herrlich. Ich wollte ne langsame Tour, die hab ich bekommen. Eine sehr lustige Truppe! Am Ende noch den schönsten Downhill (von der Tour) gemeinsam mit Thomas gefahren. Um den Schnitt etwas anzuheben, bin ich noch an der Steinbach vorbei!

Werde wohl öfter dabei sein.

Gruß
Jürgen

PS: Uwe würdest Du mir die Fotos auch mal schicken? Danke


----------



## surftigresa (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich fand's einfach nur herrlich .

Sogar André hat's gefallen und er hat seine anfängliche Drohung mich zu lynchen nicht wahrgemacht . Noch mal Glück gehabt....

Ich hoffe, die weisse Pracht hält noch bis nächstes Wochenende. Bis dahin habe ich mich jetzt schweren Herzens von meinem Bike verabschiedet . Wobei, hier in Köln schneit es schon wieder. Vielleicht sollte ich morgen doch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren.......

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2010)

Puh...ich fand's ziemlich grenzwertig. Ab Todenfeld ging (fuhr) ja quasi nichts mehr.
Hab dann doch gelernt bei solchen Bedingungen in der rheinischen Tiefebene zu bleiben (Die Anfahrt durch den Kottenforst war ja noch bestens fahrbar)
...zumindest hatten wir viel Spass beim Spielen im Schnee:







Mehr Bilder folgen noch in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich fands auch sehr schön. Ich würde sagen wir hatten gestern mehr einen Fahrtechnikkurs bei dem man immer weich gefallen ist. 

Wollen wir hoffen das der Herr ein einsehen hat, und uns die weiße Pracht noch eine Weile liegen lässt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Puh...ich fand's ziemlich grenzwertig. Ab Todenfeld ging (fuhr) ja quasi nichts mehr.



Ich darf da an unser Telefonat am Samstag Mittag und ein Posting vom Samstag Abend erinnern... Hihi. 

Ich mach mich heute Mittag nochmal auf den Weg. Wahrscheinlich mit Ski.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich darf da an unser Telefonat am Samstag Mittag und ein Posting vom Samstag Abend erinnern... Hihi.
> 
> Ich mach mich heute Mittag nochmal auf den Weg. Wahrscheinlich mit Ski.



Grenzwertig, in der Tat!
Das mit den Ski ist eine gute Wahl, ich persönlich fand es nämlich nicht so spaßig mit dem Rad unterwegs zu sein!
Das Wetter war natürlich herrlich, aber mit vereisten Klickies, einem nicht mehr tauglichen Reifen war der Tiefschnee ne Nummer zu heftig für mich!
Vielleicht das nächste mal doch den Schlitten vorziehen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2010)

Muß man halt alles mal ausprobieren, um beim nächsten Mal zu wissen, bei welchen Bedingungen man noch mit halbwegs guter Laune wieder zuhause ankommt. Lieber mal ne Runde flach auf Teer, als an jedem kleinen Berg im Wald die Krise zu kriegen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Überlege gerade, ob i noch ne Runde im 7.Gebirge drehen soll. Aber wenn so ich aus dem Fenster schaue und die Schneeflocken heftigs tanzen sehe.......... Dann besser ins Studío.

Bruda: Saugeiles Foto


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lieber mal ne Runde flach auf Teer, als an jedem kleinen Berg im Wald die Krise zu kriegen.



Wenn es ja an kleinen Bergen gewesen wäre!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Februar 2010)

Oder man geht auf Skitour. 
Schnee ohne Ende: Biken geht fast nicht mehr, zu Fuss kann jeder. Also die Felle aufgezogen, die Füße in die Stiefel gehämmert und - klack, klack - in die Bindung getreten. Heute bin ich von Kalenborn aus gestartet.  Weil ich gleich vom Auto loslaufen und nicht erst die Ski der Straße entlang oder gar durch den Ort schleppen wollte, hatte ich nicht ganz erlaubterweise gleich oben links bei dem einzelnen Anwesen geparkt und meine frisch Spur über die tiefstverschneiten Felder gezogen. Puh, der Schnee ist selbst mit Ski mühsam.
Weil diesmal wirklich genug Schnee zum Skifahren lag, hatte ich für die Abfahrt durch die Mayschosser Weinberge die Felle abgenommen und siehe da, ich konnte die Weinbergstraßen so gar ein bißchen hinunterwedeln. Mittlerweile hielt die Dämmerung Einmarsch und so klapperte ich meinen Weg über die Akropolis zurück zur Kalenborner Höhe. Das ging noch mühsamer, weil zwischenzeitlich die Felle verstollten und ich natürlich kein Spray dabei hatte. Die elegante, kraftsparende Gleitphase blieb komplett aus:  stapf, stapf - Schneeschuhgehen wäre nicht einfacher gewesen. 
Bis zur Hälfte der Tour schneite es schauerartig, in der zweiten Hälfte dann durchweg. Als Schneemann kam ich am Auto an. Das durfte ich gleich wieder von fünf Zentimeter Schnee befreien. Gerade zog ich die qualmenden Skisocken aus, als der Bewohner des Anwesen an mich herantrat - ich roch schon Mecker wegen des Parkens. Aber nein: er fragte mich und den Fahrer eines kleinen LKW, der ebenfalls in die Seitenstraße gefahren war, ob wir Lust auf eine Tasse Kaffee hätten. Der LKW-Fahrer hatte sich vernünftigerweise die spiegelglatte Abfahrt nach Altenahr gespart und wartete auf den Räumdienst. Das rein physische Wegkommen wäre mit meinem Allradkombi zwar möglich gewesen, allerdings stand in Richtung Bonn ein LKW quer. No go area. Die Tasse Kaffee klang verlockend und so folgten wir dem äußerst freundlichen Angebot in die gute Stube. Nach einer halben Stunde kroch der LKW - von dem Haus aus hat man die  Strecke gut im Blick - auf den Hotelparkplatz dort oben - und die Richtung nach Bonn war wieder frei. Aber wohl spiegelglatt. Richtung Kalenborn staute sich eine endlose Schlange Autos mit durchdrehenden Rädern. Beim ersten dachte ich noch, hmm, soll ich ihn vielleicht freischleppen? Als mir klar wurde, dass fast alle, die jetzt stehen, freizuschleppen wären hab ich mir's anders überlegt. Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.

Aber einer, der wieder mal seinen Spaß im Schnee hatte.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...Als mir klar wurde, dass fast alle, die jetzt stehen, freizuschleppen wären hab ich mir's anders überlegt. Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch...



Von jedem nen Fuffi und du hättest reich werden können!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2010)

..... das schreit geradezu nach dem richtigen Schuhwerk ! Beim Hauschke kann man für nen 10er Schneeschuhe mieten.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ..... das schreit geradezu nach dem richtigen Schuhwerk ! Beim Hauschke kann man für nen 10er Schneeschuhe mieten.



Selbst wenn ich Schneeschuhe besäße: heute wär ich trotzdem mit Ski losgelaufen. Ich wollt' ja Weinberge abfahren...
Aber wenn ich in zwei Wochen auf der Surselva zum Skifahren bin, dann werden mein Kumpel und ich auch nochmal eine schöne Skitour dort machen: im korrekten Gelände. Jawoll.


----------



## AGE73 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich weiss hier ist kein e-bay, aber wir sind ja unter uns
Habe durch mein Radverkauf ein paar Teile übrig:
Ein Satz Mavic Crossmax SLR (1420g) aus Okt. 2008 keine 1000km nur leichte gebr.spuren sonst Tiptop würde ich für ca.400,- (UPE 899) abgeben.
SKS Dämpferpumpe ca.20,- Selle Italia SLR XC für ca.35,- und ein Satz Klickpekdale in white editon neu ca.15,-
Bilder gerne per PN.
Warte bis Sonntag, dann kommt alles in die ebay.
Viele Grüße und bis bald 
ciao
Angelo


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## Merlin (5. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788



Leider liegt "Liteviller and friends" parallel...


----------



## surftigresa (5. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag zu fahren? Ich brauche dringend einen Ausgleich für die vielen Stunden, die ich diese Woche im Auto verbracht habe 
Ist auch bestimmt nicht mehr soviel Schnee da, wie letzten Sonntag 

Gruss,
Melanie, die ihr altes Leben wieder haben will.....


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Februar 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2010)

Hier noch einmal ein kleiner Rückblick auf unsere Schneetour am letzten Sonntag:

Es ist ja nun mal wirklich selten, das man solche Bilder in unseren Gefilden zu sehen bekommt:








....vielleicht dann zwar manches Mal ein wenig zu viel zum biken, aber trotzdem herrlich.

Beste Bedingungen fanden mein Bruder und ich allerdings bei der Anfahrt von Alfter zur Tomburg im Kottenforst vor:






Suchbild 1: Finde den "Eisernen Mann":







Suchbild 2: Finde die Tomburg:







Suchbild 3: (für Blinde): Finde die Tomburg:







Ab der Tomburg vergrößerte sich dann die Anzahl der Radler auf 10 Personen, nichts ahnend, was sie so erwarten würde.
Rund um unsere Ruine zeigte sich ein wahres Wintermärchen:











Richtung Todenfeld, den Berg rauf, wurde die Sache schon ein wenig schwieriger:











Ab Todenfeld war dann Schluß mit lustig. Die ersten Schneeverwehungen zeigten uns wie es weiter gehen sollte. Lag unsere Tempo vorher wohl noch bei mind. 6-7 km/h, so ist es wohl besser ab nun die Geschwindigkeit in m/h zu rechnen, zu erschreckend klein würden sonst die Werte erscheinen.
Vielleicht wären hier auch noch neue Einheiten angebracht:

Z.b.: U/min (Umfaller pro Minute)

Weiterkommen war nur noch möglich, wenn man sämtlichen elektronischen Fahrhilfen ausschaltete:










_(Ich bin des photoshoppen mächtig, sämtliche Gesichtsausdrücke sind bearbeitet)_

Wir entschieden uns dann aber nach kräftezehrender Fahrt die Sache abzukürzen. Wieder Ri. Todenfeld...











...bogen wir dann Richtung Hilberath auf die Straße ab.

Fast schon zu unserem Standardrastplatz hat sich Die Scheune in Hilberath entwickelt. Kein Wunder, bei solchen Kuchenstücken...
Hier wurde dann noch einmal über unseren mörderichen Schnitt, den wir in den Schnee gebrannt hatten (10 km in über 2 Stunden) philosophiert und später dann die letzte Abfahrt über den Mersenberg...






... zur Waldkapelle und weiter zur Tomburg geschleudert.


----------



## surftigresa (6. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ich auch.


 
Na super .

11:00Uhr an der Tomburg? Würd' gerne mal wieder etwas längeres fahren, hab' akuten frische-Luft-Mangel......

@Handlampe,
schreibst Du noch einen Termin aus?
Wenn Du nicht dabei bist, würde ich das sonst vielleicht machen. Irgendwie kommen bei einem offiziellen Termin in der letzten Zeit deutlich mehr Leute zusammen als ohne.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2010)

Schene Buidln host `gmocht!


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit nem Startplatz im Ahrtahl?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Februar 2010)

sehr schöner Bericht mit wunderbaren Bildern. Ich habe heute auch schon mit Wehmut an den letzten sonntag zurück gedacht. denn das was ich heute gefahren bin war einfach nur Sch....
Dagegen war die Tour am Sonntag ein Traum. Ich beneide euch nicht wenn ihr morgen fahrt.Wenn es nur annähernd so ist wie hier dann wird es schön bescheiden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. Februar 2010)

Schöne Bilder, Uwe! Der Sonntag war aber auch einfach herrlich!
Ich vermute, Du hast die bei den Tomburgern üblichen mürrischen Mundwinkel einfach nach oben gespiegelt?

Ich hab heute in der Bad Breisiger Ecke die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das, was vom Schnee übrig ist, genauso zäh und blöd zu fahren ist wieder die wunderfeinen zwanzig Zentimeter vom vergangenen Wochenende. Und aus dem Boden ließe sich ein prima Klebstoff gewinnen. Bäh. 
Der Römer-Steinbruch lag noch immer voll Schnee - und frisch gefällten Buchen. So ein Ärger; ich durfte das Bike durch fast den ganzen Steinbruch schleppen. Wenigstens hatten die Baumabmacher die beiden Treppenabschnitte ausgespart. Der Schlusstrail runter ging wieder sehr gut, auch wenn die Felsen gerade schön moosig-glibbschig sind. Mir ist immerhin die Passage mit den Längsrippen mit anschließender Kehre gelungen.

Kann leider noch nicht absehen, ob ich morgen zum Biken komme. Ich stoße ggfs. spontan dazu.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2010)

Deswegen ja Ahrtal, da ist es meist nicht ganz so moorig.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. Februar 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Deswegen ja Ahrtal, da ist es meist nicht ganz so moorig.



Stimmt, im Ahrtal lag dieses Jahr auch gar kein Schnee. Und alle Wege sind asphaltiert.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2010)

Sei doch nicht immer so radikal, du weißt doch was ich meine.
Der Matsch ist dort aufgrund des Gefälles immer schneller weniger und ist auch nicht so lehmig, wie hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (6. Februar 2010)

Für ne kleine Runde wäre ich auch zu haben ,bin morgen ab 11 an der Tomburg. Mal sehen wer dann da ist.
Gruß Michael


----------



## surftigresa (7. Februar 2010)

Da Thomas gerade leider absagen musste und ich auf jeden Fall eine grössere Runde drehen wollte, spare ich mich mir die lange Anfahrt und fahre dann lieber in Köln.

Viel Spass!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Februar 2010)

Tja, da scheint ja heute keiner von der Tomburg gefahren zu sein. Mein Arbeitgeber hatte heute was dagegen, das ich aufs Rad komme. Fu.. Alarmdienst


----------



## surftigresa (7. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, da scheint ja heute keiner von der Tomburg gefahren zu sein.


 
Das muss nächste Woche besser werden .

Ich hab' mich dann spontan noch entschieden, eine Tour von Leverkusen in's Bergische Land zu machen. Allerdings sind die Bedingungen im Moment ganz schön bescheiden:
Der noch vorhandene Schnee ist so weich, dass die kleinste Steigung zum Riesen-Kraftakt wird. Ansonsten viel Matsch und viel Wasser auf den Wegen. 
Auch das kann nur besser werden.....


----------



## meg-71 (7. Februar 2010)

Doch war da aber sonst keiner. Da der kleine Trail hoch zur Tomburg schon nur matschig  war habe ich mich dann entschlossen nur Strasse zu fahren. Bei dem nass kalten Nebel war auch das keine freude, aber der Wetterbericht sagt ja schon wieder kälteres Wetter und Schnee für die Woche voraus. Der Winter nimmt wohl kein Ende.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Februar 2010)

Nächste Woche ist Karnevalssonntag.

Also, alle im Kostüm an der Tomburg erscheinen.

Wer macht mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> und viel Wasser auf den Wegen.
> Auch das kann nur besser werden.....



...warte mal ab, bis der flüssige Kram in 2 Tagen wieder zu Eis wird....


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist Karnevalssonntag.
> 
> Also, alle im Kostüm an der Tomburg erscheinen.
> 
> Wer macht mit??



Ganz klar am Start, falls es nicht wieder so mies wird wie heute.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist Karnevalssonntag.
> 
> Also, alle im Kostüm an der Tomburg erscheinen.
> 
> Wer macht mit??



Okay, ich verkleide mich als Mountainbiker, das ist lustig.

Ach nee, wie schaaaaade, ich bin ja zum Skifahren möglichst weit weg.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...warte mal ab, bis der flüssige Kram in 2 Tagen wieder zu Eis wird....


 
Pessimist!!!

@Daywalker,
ich wäre dabei. Es müsste aber zumindest eine langsame Tour starten (André kommt Karneval zu Besuch).


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Pessimist!!!



Oder Wetterberichtgucker.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ach nee, wie schaaaaade, ich bin ja zum Skifahren möglichst weit weg.



Du ärmster, da verpasst du ja den schönen Karneval


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du ärmster, da verpasst du ja den schönen Karneval



Ja, ich weiß auch nicht, wie es passieren konnte, mich AUSGERECHNET an Karneval zum Skifahren zu verabreden. Ich bin offensichtlich wenig lernfähig: das passiert mir jedes Jahr....


----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2010)

Geht nicht vielleicht irgendwo ein Zug in der Nähe der Tomburg? Damit sich die Kostüme dann auch lohnen 

Erst die Tour und dann zur Stärkung Kamelle sammeln....


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Februar 2010)

Ich meine Meckem


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Stärkung Kamelle sammeln....




...die werden bei dem Frost am Boden kleben, bevor du die aufsammeln kannst!

Mittwoch abend will ich ne Runde drehen, dann dürfte der Matsch gut gefroren sein. Wenn du mit willst, dann sag mir noch Bescheid wegen Zeit + Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mittwoch abend will ich ne Runde drehen, dann dürfte der Matsch gut gefroren sein. Wenn du mit willst, dann sag mir noch Bescheid wegen Zeit + Treffpunkt.


 
Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Ich werd' dann morgen mal eine Erkundungsfahrt in Heiligenhaus machen.


----------



## obo (9. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß auch nicht, wie es passieren konnte, mich AUSGERECHNET an Karneval zum Skifahren zu verabreden. Ich bin offensichtlich wenig lernfähig: das passiert mir jedes Jahr....



Ja ja, flache Lernkurve nennt sich sowas 
Sowas passiert mir auch oefters


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Februar 2010)

So wie es aussieht fahren wir am Sonntag mal wieder durch den Schnee. 

Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich wer kommt denn noch alles??

Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (10. Februar 2010)

Wird es gemütlich und wie lange habt Ihr vor???????


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Schnee?

Im 7G war gestern abend wenig Schnee und viiiiieeeel Eis auf den Wegen 

Gutes Training für den runden Tritt, aber ansonsten für mich in den tollen Tagen nicht das Richtige... Ergo, bin raus 

Schöne Grüße, wenig Kopfschmerzen und immer ein frisches Kölsch an der Hand!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wird es gemütlich und wie lange habt Ihr vor???????



Also ich denke es wird ne gemütliche da Andre  bei Melani zu Besuch ist. Wie lange haben wir vor? Ich vermute bis zum Ende oder?

Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (10. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie lange haben wir vor? Ich vermute bis zum Ende oder?
> 
> Grüße Micha


 

Ich dachte bis Anfang!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn ihr Pech habt komm ich euch auch mal belästigen


----------



## surftigresa (10. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also ich denke es wird ne gemütliche da Andre bei Melani zu Besuch ist. Wie lange haben wir vor? Ich vermute bis zum Ende oder?
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Guter Plan . Von mir aus kann das Ende diesmal mal wieder etwas weiter vom Anfang entfernt sein .

Bin gestern im Duisburger Stadtwald gefahren. Leider hat mein Fahrrad so langsam so richtig die Schnauze voll von der Kälte. Mittlerweile streikt die komplette Schaltung. Vorne wie hinten waren die Schaltzüge schon gefroren, als ich das gute Stück aus dem Auto genommen habe 
=> die gesammte Tour in einem Gang..... gut, dass die Berge da nicht so hoch waren

Da muss ich Sonntag wohl ein Heizdeckchen für's Rädchen mitnehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Das Tempo am Sonntag?? Kommt drauf an, wie hoch der Schnee liegt.

Muß aufs Rad. Habe gerade ne "Schauspielstunde" hinter mir...............

Lasse lieber meine WUT am Rad aus.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das Tempo am Sonntag?? Kommt drauf an, wie hoch der Schnee liegt.
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen es kommt auf das Eis  an das unter dem Schnne ist


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen es kommt auf das Eis  an das unter dem Schnne ist



Ist schon erstaunlich, wozu der Mensch im Stande ist, wenn er sauer ist.

Bin, mal eben, zur Tomburg geradelt und habe "versucht" hoch nach Todenfeld zu kommen.Keine Chance. Einfach zuviel Schnee. Im Kottenforst lief es da wesentlich besser.

Schlage daher vor, am Sonntag im Kottenforst zu radeln.



Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich, wozu der Mensch im Stande ist, wenn er sauer ist.
> 
> Bin, mal eben, zur Tomburg geradelt und habe "versucht" hoch nach Todenfeld zu kommen.Keine Chance. Einfach zuviel Schnee. Im Kottenforst lief es da wesentlich besser.
> 
> ...



Gute Idee wo sollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## surftigresa (12. Februar 2010)

Kottenforst: Da simme dabei,.....

Und es gibt auch schon wieder neuen Schnee 

Gruss,
der Schneetiger


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Februar 2010)

Treffpunkt natürlich an der Tomburg.

Bruda, wie siehts aus??

Bin gerade noch ne Runde durch den Kottenforst geradelt. Teilweise im dichten Schneetreiben. Aber herlich, die erste Spur zu ziehen.
Naja, die Tour war nicht ohne. Hatte unvorhergesehenen Bodenkontakt. Aber die Schmerzen lassen langsam nach.

Me sin us am sundach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt natürlich an der Tomburg.
> 
> Bruda, wie siehts aus??




...ich bin raus. Barbara und ich sind in Mayen, allerdings nicht zum Rad fahren.


----------



## supasini (13. Februar 2010)

Sonntag um 11.00?
mal schaun, ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach mal die alten Langlaufskier auspacke...


----------



## surftigresa (13. Februar 2010)

OK, 11:00Uhr an der Tomburg.

@Thomas,
fährst Du von Alfter mit dem Rad?
André überlegt noch ob er vielleicht doch nicht mitkommt. Dann würde ich gerne mit Dir von Alfter aus starten.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Februar 2010)

Oje, Bruda in mayen. Da bin i aber mal gespannt, ob ich ne ordentliche Runde zusammenbekomme. Vielleicht kann der Bäckermeister helfen.
Naja, wird schon schiefgehen.

Weiß einer, wie es im Ahrtal schneemäßig ausschaut??

@ Melanie: ja, starte in Alfter. Fahre um 9.30 Uhr los. Wenn Du mitkommst, müssen wir früher los.......hihihi

Drehe jetzt auch noch ne kleine Runde.

Bis morgen


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2010)

9:30 schaffe ich leider nicht mehr. Zu lange gefeiert....

Bin um 11:00 an der Tomburg.

Kann Dir nur sagen, dass es selbst in Köln dick verschneit ist.

Bis gleich.

Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> 9:30 schaffe ich leider nicht mehr. Zu lange gefeiert....
> 
> Bin um 11:00 an der Tomburg.
> 
> ...



Hier auch, wird bestimmt so toll wie vor 14 Tagen hoffe das ich gleich meinen Hund noch sehe.
Bis später
Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Februar 2010)

Wahnsinn, dieser Schnee.

Wer nicht verkleidet kommt, wird von der Tour ausgeschlossen.

Also, denkt an die Pappnasen....

Bis gleich.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ..... wird bestimmt *so toll* wie vor 14 Tagen....


 
Na dann, ich freu' mich schon .

Werde wahrscheinlich in Wormersdorf irgendwo im Wohngebiet parken und dann mit dem Rad die letzten Meter fahren. Mein Auto hat sich in den letzten Tagen nicht wirklich als schneetauglich erwiesen......

Also nicht wundern, wenn Ihr mein Auto schon seht, mich aber nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2010)

Ich muß sagen da haben wir doch eine feine Tour heute gefahren
Super freie Wege kein Schnee alles trocken, sehr sehr schön. 
Thomas ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.
Es war mir wie immer ein Fest mit euch zu fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!

Und dann auch noch mit Halt beim Karnevalszug in Godesberg:
Das war so ein schöner Tag-Lalalalalalala 

Jetzt bin ich aber auch geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (14. Februar 2010)

Auch ich kann mich da nur anschließen, eine herrliche Tour heute bei Sonnenschein und saubersten Wegverhältnissen.
Schade nur das uns Thomas die einzigste Abfahrt des Tages versaut hat.
Ansonsten war es auch mir ein Fest mit euch gefahren zu sein und danke für die leckeren Berliner und den Kaffe.....
Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Februar 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Auch ich kann mich da nur anschließen, eine herrliche Tour heute bei Sonnenschein und saubersten Wegverhältnissen.
> Schade nur das uns Thomas die einzigste Abfahrt des Tages versaut hat.
> Ansonsten war es auch mir ein Fest mit euch gefahren zu sein und danke für die leckeren Berliner und den Kaffe.....
> Gruß Michael



War echt ne klasse Tour. Nur Tomburger Aber leider war keiner von meinem WP-Team dabei Die scheinen ja alle ne Schneeallergie zu haben Naja, nur die Harten kommen eben in den Garten

Weiß gernicht, was der Meg71 meint. War doch ne klasse Abfahrt. Und dabei auch noch jungfräulich. Aber warum da noch keiner hergegangen war, hat man ja dann später gesehen

Frage, was ist schlimmer: ne 2000hm Tour oder über 5 Stunden durch den Tiefschnee fahren.........?

Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Die scheinen ja alle ne Schneeallergie zu haben Naja, nur die Harten kommen eben in den Garten




Naja, Schneealergie ist nicht ganz richtig, wir hatten wohl eher mit Schneeblindheit nach unserem Zug durch die Mayener Tundra zu kämpfen.







Schön war's.....auch mal ohne Bike. Vom malerischen Monreal, ein Stück durch das schöne Elzbachtal und dann über weite Schneefelder quasi Luftlinie direkt zu einer alten Freundin von Barbara.


Nach so viel Wanderei hätt ich allerdings morgen wieder Lust auf Biken....noch Jemand Lust?
Vielleicht mal durch die Rheinbacher Felder Richtung Mertener Heide und Ville?

Thomas hätte auch Lust, wir würden allerdings etwas später starten (15 Uhr) und dann noch einen kleinen NR dran hängen...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Frage, was ist schlimmer: ne 2000hm Tour oder über 5 Stunden durch den Tiefschnee fahren.........?



...2000Hm in5h im Tiefschnee...


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Naja, Schneealergie ist nicht ganz richtig, wir hatten wohl eher mit Schneeblindheit nach unserem Zug durch die Mayener Tundra zu kämpfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du denn des Wahnsinns???????????????????

Es ist Rosenmontag da wird nicht gefahren höchstens bis zum nächsten Saal oder Zelt. Alaf

Viel Spass euch bei der Schneetour
Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2010)

"Alaaf und Helau! - Seid ihr bereit?
Willkommen zur Beklopptenzeit!
Mer kenne des aus Akte X,
doch Mulder rufe hilft da nix,
des kommt durch Strahle aus dem All,
und plötzlisch ist dann Karneval!

Uff einen Schlach werd'n alle dämlisch,
denn das befiehlt das Datum nämlisch!
Es ist die Zeit der tollen Tage,
so eine Art Idiotenplage,
eine Verschwörung, blöd zu werden,
die jährlich um sich greift auf Erden.
Ei' wahre Ausgeburt der Hölle,
und Ausgangspunkt davon ist Kölle !

Denn dort gibt's nisch nur RTL,
das Fernseh-Einheitsbrei-Kartell,
sondern aach jede Menge Jecken,
die sisch auf Nasen Pappe stecken,
in Teufelssekten sich gruppieren
danach zum Elferrat formieren
und dann muss selbst das döfste Schwein
dort auf Kommando fröhlisch sein. 

Auf einmal tun in allen Ländern
die Leude sisch ganz schlimm verändern
Sie geh'n sisch hemmungslos besaufe
und fremde Mensche Freibier kaufe
schmeiße sisch Bonbons an die Schädel,
betatsche Jungens und aach Mädel
und tun eim jede, den sie sehen,
ganz fuschtbar uff de Eier gehen!
Sie tun nur noch in Reime spreche
und sind so witzisch, man könnt' breche,
bewege sisch in Polonäsen,
als trügen sie Gehirnprothesen,
man möschte ihnen - im Vertrauen
- am liebsten in die Fresse hauen!

Doch was soll man dagege mache?
Soll man vielleicht noch drüber lache?
Es hilft kein Schreie und kein Schimpfe,
man kann sisch nich mal gegen impfe,
die Macht der Doofen ist zu staak,
als dass man sisch zu wehr'n vermag!

Am besten ist, man bleibt zu Haus
und sperrt den Wahnsinn aanfach aus.
Man schließt sich ein paar Tage ein
und lässt die Blöden blöde sein!
Der Trick ist, dass man sich verpisst
bis widder Aschermittwoch ist! ​


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2010)

Ein schönes Gedicht, Hubert, selbst verfasst?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2010)

Eine Büttenrede von 1995 aus Hessen, einfach mal nach hessische büttenrede googele !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber leider war keiner von meinem WP-Team dabei Die scheinen ja alle ne Schneeallergie zu haben Naja, nur die Harten kommen eben in den Garten



Von Schneeallergie kann keine Rede sein. Ich musste vier Tage lang im Pulverschnee ausharren. Und das bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und trockenkalter Luft. Echt übel! Zu allem Überfluss war auch noch immer Platz auf der Piste. Zu blöd, diese abgelegenen Skigebiete der Locals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Februar 2010)

@ Bergatellschaden: Neid

Für alle, die beim Poisencup starten. Das erste Rennen am Sonntag ist abgesagt
Zuviel Schnee.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTBKäfer (18. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für alle, die beim Poisencup starten. Das erste Rennen am Sonntag ist abgesagt
> Zuviel Schnee.



Hier eine Alternative www.x-duathlon.de !!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Februar 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Hier eine Alternative www.x-duathlon.de !!



Na ich weiß nicht aber da muß man ja auch Laufen. Ob das der Thomas möchte. 
@ Thomas ich hoffe nur die finden noch einen neuen Termin nicht so wie letztes Jahr.

Grüße Micha

P.s.: Dann müssen wir aber nächste Woche angreifen und öfter fahren.


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Februar 2010)

frage an die Ahrtal-Locals, ist es sinnvoll dort morgen sein Bike artgerecht auszuführen.


viele Grüße


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Februar 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> frage an die Ahrtal-Locals, ist es sinnvoll dort morgen sein Bike artgerecht auszuführen.



Hi Manfred

ich bin gestern mit dem Auto durch's Ahrtal gekommen. Die Südhänge schienen mir weitgehend schneefrei, in den Höhenlagen und an den Nordseiten liegt's noch dicke. Also: Seilbahn okay, Weinbergtreppen okay, Teufelsloch okay, Schrock, Horn und Michelskopp eher nicht. Wobei Seilbahn zuletzt sehr von Wildschweinen zerwühlt war. Aber fühl' Dich frei, da mal Kultur zu machen...

HTH,
Claus.


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> frage an die Ahrtal-Locals, ist es sinnvoll dort morgen sein Bike artgerecht auszuführen.
> 
> 
> viele Grüße



welches Bike?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Februar 2010)

@Klaus,
hab mich dann doch für die Dutchmountains entschieden, auf den Südhängen komplett Schneefrei. Also Serpentinen nach Abenden, Eugenienstein usw. alles fahrbar.

@Martin,
MK8 was sonst, nee war nur Spaß, hab ja auch noch ein fahrtüchtiges Hardtail.

viele Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Februar 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> @Klaus,
> hab mich dann doch für die Dutchmountains entschieden, auf den Südhängen komplett Schneefrei. Also Serpentinen nach Abenden, Eugenienstein usw. alles fahrbar.



Jupp, mit Sicherheit die bessere Wahl! Da müsst ich auch mal wieder hin...

Hab gerade mit Uwe die Unkeler Gegend erkundet. Sapperlott, da liegt noch viel Schnee. Vor allem solcher, der praktisch gar keine Spurführung erlaubt. War trotzdem lustig.


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2010)

puuuuuh - da bin ich ja beruhigt! ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Zahlungsausforderng von L&S...
heißt das, dass die verbotenen Trails gut fahrbar sind? Müsste mit cepaea mal das neue Rad ausführen gehen...


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Februar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> puuuuuh - da bin ich ja beruhigt! ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Zahlungsausforderng von L&S...
> heißt das, dass die verbotenen Trails gut fahrbar sind? Müsste mit cepaea mal das neue Rad ausführen gehen...



wenig für viiiiiieeeeeeeel Geld


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2010)

ne, nicht ganz: das ist viel für relativ wenig Geld.
Rahmen gebraucht, Gabel gebraucht bei ebay, neu sind Antrieb, Sattel, Lenker, Bremse und Reifen, alles zu genialen Preisen erworben. den effektiven Preis verrate ich aber nur unter 4 Augen 

Leider ist das Rad bisher erst 3,5 km weit bewegt worden, aber vielleicht gehen wir's ja heute dreckig machen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. Februar 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> @Klaus,
> hab mich dann doch für die Dutchmountains entschieden, auf den Südhängen komplett Schneefrei. Also Serpentinen nach Abenden, Eugenienstein usw. alles fahrbar.



Hab's mir eben selbst angesehen. Stimmt, die Trails sind weitgehend schneefrei. Aber dafür liegt auf den Forstwegen um so mehr. Vom Eugenienstein wieder hoch war echt 'ne Qual. 
Am Hindenburg-Tor lagen noch Eisreste auf den Treppen, das hat die Sache spannend gemacht. Die Schlüsselstelle (Geländerbaum) am Rothen Fels ging heute fast - aber fast ist eben nicht "ging". Grrr...

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Februar 2010)

Micha, sach ma was wegen Samstag!
Bitte nicht soviel Schlamm!


----------



## surftigresa (24. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?

Startet da jemand von der Tomburg. Jetzt wo der Schnee weg ist, hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf eine längere Tour runter in's Ahrtal.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?
> 
> Startet da jemand von der Tomburg. Jetzt wo der Schnee weg ist, hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf eine längere Tour runter in's Ahrtal.
> 
> ...



Einspruch, was es mit dem Schnee weg angeht. Bin heute mit dem Rennrad durch die Orte Todenfeld, Krählingen,Lind und Ramersbach  gefahren. Da liegt noch ne menge Schnee. Es läßt sich ja dann erahnen, wie es im Wald ausschaut.

Und was die Ahr angeht, da sage ich nur noch WOW, was für ein reißender Strom.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich meinem Bruda nur zustimmen: Auch im 7Gebirge liegt ab einer Höhe von 350 Meter noch so einiges an Schnee gerade auf den Hauptwegen...schön ist anders. Zumindest taut's aber ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Februar 2010)

Bin am Dienstag mit den Rad durch den Kottenforst zur Arbeit gefahren.
Die Wege waren noch vereist und die Schotterwege waren sehr weich, da habe ich als Exfliegengewicht schon richtig reintreten müssen. Und der Kottenforst liegt unter 200m.
Also Eifel oder ähnliches kann man nur auf geteerten Wege fahren.
Bin letzten Samstag den Radweg nach Adenau gefahren, der war so vereist, dass ich die letzten Kilometer Bunderstrasse gefahren bin.
Am WE gibt es eine lockere Rheintaltour, da wirt das Eis ja weg sein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2010)

Damit es nicht wieder Beschwerden gibt, frage ich die Tomburger und anderen Leser. Da es in der Eifel noch nicht Schneefrei ist und wir schon länger keine Tour mit anschließendem Essen und Trinken hatten, hier mein Vorschlag. Man trifft sich hier bei mir am Sonntag. Wir fahren eine lockere Runde über den Rodderberg zum Rhein von dort durch das 7-geb. nach Köwi. Setzen dort wieder über, fahren zu mir in die Backstube und backen dort Pizza. Auf die Knühlestour von Barbara müßen wir ja bis zum nächsten Kälteeinbruch noch warten.

Ich bitte um Wortmeldungen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2010)

hört sich gut und lecka an, werd mal mit cepaea drüber reden. Aber dann bitte nicht so früh starten!


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Damit es nicht wieder Beschwerden gibt, frage ich die Tomburger und anderen Leser. Da es in der Eifel noch nicht Schneefrei ist und wir schon länger keine Tour mit anschließendem Essen und Trinken hatten, hier mein Vorschlag. Man trifft sich hier bei mir am Sonntag. Wir fahren eine lockere Runde über den Rodderberg zum Rhein von dort durch das 7-geb. nach Köwi. Setzen dort wieder über, fahren zu mir in die Backstube und backen dort Pizza. Auf die Knühlestour von Barbara müßen wir ja bis zum nächsten Kälteeinbruch noch warten.
> 
> Ich bitte um Wortmeldungen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Klingt gut, nur leider sind Uwe und ich auf´m Konzert (freu )!
Deswegen wäre ich ja auch gerne Samstag gefahren.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann am Sa das erste mal mein schnuckeliges RR ausführen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Klingt gut, nur leider sind Uwe und ich auf´m Konzert (freu )!
> Deswegen wäre ich ja auch gerne Samstag gefahren.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann am Sa das erste mal mein schnuckeliges RR ausführen!



Was für´n Konzert denn?


----------



## Cattie (25. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute im flamersheimer ? Wald unterwegs und es war alles schneefrei.
Dafür schön schlammig


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Februar 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob am Killimandscharo noch Schnee liegt?


----------



## Trekki (25. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob am Killimandscharo noch Schnee liegt?



Schau doch selbst nach.
http://www.kilicam.com/
-trekki


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Februar 2010)

Mensch John, wie hast Du das gemacht? Irre!

(Es mag ja sein, dass mir selbst jetzt die Pointe entgangen ist. Trotzdem muss ich fragen: Du würdest einen Witz schon erkennen, auch wenn nicht "Witz!" draufsteht, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (25. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Mensch John, wie hast Du das gemacht? Irre!


so: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=webcam+Killimandscharo+


-trekki


----------



## Trekki (25. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> (Es mag ja sein, dass mir selbst jetzt die Pointe entgangen ist. Trotzdem muss ich fragen: Du würdest einen Witz schon erkennen, auch wenn nicht "Witz!" draufsteht, oder?)


Im Ernst: ich habe Deine Frage als Scherz aufgefasst, es ist ja sehr wahrscheinlich dass heute niemand von uns dort mit dem Rad unterwegs war. Mein Scherzanteil der Antwort - für Dich als Erklärung - sollte zeigen, dass selbst so ein abgelegenes Fleckchen heute schon per Webcam gezeigt wird. Ob dies traurig oder Scherz ist, soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
/ernst

-trekki


----------



## Merlin (26. Februar 2010)

Micha, ich wäre am Sonntag dabei....


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Micha, ich wäre am Sonntag dabei....



Ja cool was ist denn mit Carsten?


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Februar 2010)

Es wäre schön wenn sich die Leute die bei der pizzatour mitfahren bis morgen Mittag melden würden. Da ich ja auch noch einkaufen muß.

Grüße Micha

Ps sollten keine 5 Leute zusammen kommen werde ich keine Pizza machen.


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich kann mal wieder nicht   

Bin mit Patenkind unterwegs...

Euch trockenes Wetter und guten Hunger!
schönen gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im Ernst: ich habe Deine Frage als Scherz aufgefasst, es ist ja sehr wahrscheinlich dass heute niemand von uns dort mit dem Rad unterwegs war.



lmgtfy


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> (Es mag ja sein, dass mir selbst jetzt die Pointe entgangen ist. Trotzdem muss ich fragen: Du würdest einen Witz schon erkennen, auch wenn nicht "Witz!" draufsteht, oder?)



Ach schade, bei der Tour wäre ich sofort dabei!


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2010)

Morgen soll es eh den ganzen Tag regnen. Lasst uns einen anderen Termin finden, denn die Idee ist (wiedermal) klasse!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Morgen soll es eh den ganzen Tag regnen. Lasst uns einen anderen Termin finden, denn die Idee ist (wiedermal) klasse!



So wirds gemacht, werde morgen alleine fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Morgen soll es eh den ganzen Tag regnen.


Also geregnet hat es nicht, aber das was da von oben kam, hat mir doch ziemlich Sorge gemacht. Ein sch... Gefühl, wenn es überall im Wald laut knackt und dann der Baum direkt nebeneinem einfach umfällt....
Bisher war ich immer froh, wenn ich im Wald war...heute war ich heilfroh, als ich aus dem Wald raus war.



Merlin schrieb:


> Lasst uns einen anderen Termin finden, denn die Idee ist (wiedermal) klasse!


Nächsten Sonntag wäre toll. Dann ist auch André zu Besuch und mit einer Pizza bei Micha kann ich ihn vielleicht auch zu einer Tour überreden


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bisher war ich immer froh, wenn ich im Wald war...heute war ich heilfroh, als ich aus dem Wald raus war.



Tze, tze. Haben wir uns gestern nicht noch über die Leute lustig gemacht, die es auf diese Weise in die Zeitung schaffen...?

Ich meine, die Karte ist ja nicht einfach so seit heute Morgen knatschrot.

(Ja, ich weiß, die Karte kann in paar Stunden wieder anders aussehen. Danke für den Hinweis.)


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Tze, tze. Haben wir uns gestern nicht noch über die Leute lustig gemacht, die es auf diese Weise in die Zeitung schaffen...?
> 
> Ich meine, die Karte ist ja nicht einfach so seit heute Morgen knatschrot.
> 
> (Ja, ich weiß, die Karte kann in paar Stunden wieder anders aussehen. Danke für den Hinweis.)


 
Ich hab' ja schon gestern gesagt, dass ich durchaus Potential habe dazu zu gehören 

Karte: Papelapap! Heute morgen war es doch gar nicht so windig wie die Karte meinte.... später dann leider schon..


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Karte: Papelapap! Heute morgen war es doch gar nicht so windig wie die Karte meinte.... später dann leider schon..



Naja, da steht ja auch "Gültig ab... bis." Ich bin ja auch nicht immer vernünftig, heute hab ich mich aber überzeugen lassen. Obwohl ich eigentlich noch ein bisserl am Teufelsloch üben wollte.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Naja, da steht ja auch "Gültig ab... bis." Ich bin ja auch nicht immer vernünftig, heute hab ich mich aber überzeugen lassen. Obwohl ich eigentlich noch ein bisserl am Teufelsloch üben wollte.



Vielleicht hätte dich der wind dann getragen und du wärst alles ohne zu kippen gefahren

@ Melanie leider geht es nächsten Sonntag nicht. Erstens habe ich an dem We wieder meinen Sohn und zweitens sind Thomas und ich dann in Adenau, oder Thomas?

Aber die Pizza läuft ja nicht weg, und im Gegensatz zu Barbara´s Kesselskoche muß es dafür draußen auch nicht kalt sein

Grüße Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte dich der wind dann getragen und du wärst alles ohne zu kippen gefahren



Das hätte dann aber nicht gegolten! Ich musste gestern die Engstelle an der Katzley wegen eines Fußfehlers auch ein zweites Mal fahren. Da bin ich hart zu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (28. Februar 2010)

Darf ich fragen,welches Lied von REM, dass bei eurem Team Tomburg Kalenderfoto Tour Video ab Minute ca. 11:30h ist?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen,welches Lied von REM, dass bei eurem Team Tomburg Kalenderfoto Tour Video ab Minute ca. 11:30h ist?



Das ist "Meltdown" aus dem Album "Distance To Here" der leider nicht mehr existierenden Band "Live".


----------



## Cattie (28. Februar 2010)

Von Life habe ich sogar etwas auf dem iPod. Wohl aber nicht das besagte Lied. Die Videos  im generellen sind sehr nice und die Fahrer haben schon einiges drauf.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hab' ja schon gestern gesagt, dass ich durchaus Potential habe dazu zu gehören



Nun, andere waren erfolgreicher. Leider.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Von Life habe ich sogar etwas auf dem iPod. Wohl aber nicht das besagte Lied. Die Videos  im generellen sind sehr nice und die Fahrer haben schon einiges drauf.



Merci. Yep, da weilen schon ein paar prima Biker unter uns.


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2010)

heute vernünftig war vernünftig. Ich bin zwischen Billiger Wald und Kreuzweingartener Wald zweimal vom Wind einfach ins Feld geblasen worden. Ich war auf jeden Fall sehr froh, nen Helm anzuhaben, bei den ganzen Sachen, die von oben runter kamen...


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nun, andere waren erfolgreicher. Leider.


 
Das war dann bestimmt im Wald bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Ich stell mir gerade die Frage, ob die Wetterdienste ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem haben.


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Februar 2010)

Hmm, vielleicht sind Zeitungsberichte glaubwürdiger rolleyes: Auf einem Waldweg in Rheinbach (Rhein-Sieg-Kreis) fiel ein Ast auf eine 21-jährige Frau. Oder: Unvernuft wird es immer geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2010)

...ich war heute auch vernünftig....naja, nicht ganz, war mit Barbara auf dem Petersberg, allerdings hatten wir einen Blechschutz (ich weiß, der soll auch nicht immer helfen)
Oben haben wir dann dem Sturm und merkwürdigen Leuten mit Holzkästen, die mit Saiten bespannt sind, und die entweder am Kinn oder auf dem Schoß getragen werden, gelauscht.

Ansonsten entwirre und sortiere ich endlich mal meine Fotos.
Hab mir die Lightroom 3 Betaversion heruntergeladen und bin gerade ziemlich begeistert. 
Spitzenprogramm zum bearbeiten und archivieren.


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute!

@Micha: Jo, Sonntag in Adenau. Wenn da nicht zuviele Bäume ungekippt sind

@Meli: Mutig im Wald zu fahren

@Claus: "Fußfehler"??? 

So, nun zu mir. War heute mit dem RR unterwegs. Fing alles so gut an: Rückenwind. Aber am Rhein. Wo waren die Wege. Ein U-Boot wäre da gut gewesen. Königswinter: Peng Reifen platt. Aber es kam noch besser: Auffahrt zum Petersberg Schaltzug gerissen. Mit 3 Gängen zurück nachhause......Ach ja, bei Gegenwind.....! Die Strecke kam mir vor, als wenn man 25km mit einem Steigungsgrad von 20% fährt. Noch Fragen Aber sonst war es schön

Bis bald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @Claus: "Fußfehler"???



Yep, Fußfehler.


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> So, nun zu mir. War heute mit dem RR unterwegs. Fing alles so gut an: Rückenwind. Aber am Rhein. Wo waren die Wege. Ein U-Boot wäre da gut gewesen. Königswinter: Peng Reifen platt. Aber es kam noch besser: Auffahrt zum Petersberg Schaltzug gerissen. Mit 3 Gängen zurück nachhause......Ach ja, bei Gegenwind.....! Die Strecke kam mir vor, als wenn man 25km mit einem Steigungsgrad von 20% fährt. Noch Fragen Aber sonst war es schön


 
Das taugt halt nichts, das RR. Komm zurück auf's MTB, viel schöner


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. März 2010)

Ich habe den ganzen Tag in der Werkstatt gestanden und habe geschraubt. Das war mir lieber nachdem beim Hundespatziergang ein Baum direkt neben uns im Wald den halt verloren hat.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. März 2010)

Hey Leute!

War schon jemand mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs?? Wie sieht es da aus? Liegt ne menge Holz rum???


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> War schon jemand mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs?? Wie sieht es da aus? Liegt ne menge Holz rum???
> 
> ...




Also hier rund um die Sengbachtalsperre liegen ganze 3 Bäume über den Weg, unter denen man auch noch gut durchkommt. Kein Vergleich mit Kyrill. Aber das will nichts heißen, es können in den nächsten Wochen immer wieder mal schon vorgeschädigte Bäume fallen.
Ansonsten nur Kleingeäst auf den Wegen, nichts was groß stören würde.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> War schon jemand mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs?? Wie sieht es da aus? Liegt ne menge Holz rum???
> 
> ...


 
War zwar nicht mit dem Rad, sondern vierrädig und passender...







...unterwegs: Die Straße nach Bad Münstereifel war heute unpassierbar. Im Wald selbst keine Flächenwürfe wie nach "Kyrill" oder "Vivian", aber doch etliche einzelne Bäume. Der Boden ist sehr nass und bietet den Wurzeln wenig Halt. Aufräumarbeiten sind im Gange, die Hauptwege fast wieder alle befahrbar. In Kürze wird es wieder überall heißen:


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2010)

Na, anschaulicher geht's nimmer - werden dann mit Yogi's Meute die Wege 4Meter+ nehmen - es kommt der Punkt, da muss die Säge sägen.....LG, der Pete - scheinbar heute einziger Besucher der menschenleeren Ville  p.s.: nehme die STIHL mit, kann dann den König freischneiden á la : "überholen Sie ruhig, wir schneiden Sie raus - Ihre Freiwillige Feuerwehr!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2010)

Die Berichterstattung zum ersten frühlingshaften Tag in diesem Jahr können und wollen wir nicht anderen überlassen. Für einen Bericht, und sei er noch so kurz, braucht's natürlich Erzählstoff. Und den haben Melanie, Tom und ich im Ahrtal eingefahren. 
Tom (rock&roll), das ist so ein dahergelau.. - äh, neu hinzugezogener Kölner, der irgendwann mal das Pech hatte, Melanie über den Weg zu laufen und von ihr genötigt wurde, das Ahrtal zu besichtigen. Und weil Melanie über den Schrock von der Landskrone runterfahren wollte, hielt ich es für angeraten, die beiden zu begleiten. Da Tom ebenfalls nicht fahrradfahren kann, passte er ganz hervorragend in unser samstägliches Ahrtal-Inspektionsteam. 

Melanie wollte mir nicht glauben, dass heute nur flach gefahren wird





Wo bitte soll es hier auch rauf und runter gehen? Ist doch alles flach, da:





Wir mussten also den lieben langen Nachmittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein durch die Gegend kurbeln, bloß um ein paar Abfahrten zu finden. Damit die Tiefgarageneinfahrten wenigstens ein bißchen spektakulär aussehen, haben wir wechselweise so getan, als wär's knifflig:





Biken in Schützgräben ist auch nur dann spannend, wenn man ihn zuvor an einer Seite anhebt





Gut, das Motiv kennen wir schon. Aber wir wollten dem Tom ja klar machen, dass es im Ahrtal nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu holen gibt.

Melanie auf dem gleichen, befestigten Forstweg





Die ein oder andere Stelle birgt dann doch eine Überraschung. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man es vorzieht, sie sich nicht vorher anzuschauen. Das spannende hier ist, dass man das Problem nämlich erst dann erkennt, wenn man schon mitten drinne steckt. Da darf man dann auch schon mal einen Zweitversuch angehen. Melanie rockt:





Und es war ja so mühsam, die spärlichen Highlights zusammen zu suchen! Wir mussten doch wieder ganz rauf auf den Steinerberg und dann über die Höhe zum Krausberg. Un-zu-mut-bar! Nur für diese langweilige Abfahrt mit drei oder vier oder zwanzig Serpentinen





Lächerlich. Da fahren wir doch gleich weiter zur Katzley. Dort konnten wir wenigstens noch Versteckspiel in der Landschaft spielen,





bevor wir dann die superflowige Abfahrt ins Tal nehmen mussten. Dabei hatten wir so viel Zeit zum Nachdenken, dass uns prompt eine Lösung für die Engstelle an der Felskerbe einfiel. Nach fünf Stunden waren wir derart angeödet, dass wir den Nachhauseweg zum Auto antraten. Noch nicht mal die Wanderer, die uns unterwegs begegneten, konnten für einen Aufreger sorgen. Allesamt nett und freundlich und gut gelaunt. 
Man kann sich auf nix verlassen.

Bis neulich.
Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2010)

Wirklich ekelhaft. Kann man da also auch schon nicht mehr hinfahren...


----------



## rock&roll (1. März 2010)

Toller Bericht, Claus! Hab mich kurz vorm Schlafen gehen noch mal schön amüsiert! 


Aber eine Sache klären wir demnächst noch:


Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> .... Da Tom ebenfalls nicht fahrradfahren kann...


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2010)

Ich werde heute mal bei uns fahren, mal sehen wie es geht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wirklich ekelhaft. Kann man da also auch schon nicht mehr hinfahren...



Nee, kannste vergessen. Vielleicht doch besser bei Team 3,14159265 mitfahren, da ist immer Action. Und das LV&F-Treffen verlagern wir in die Siegaue.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2010)

So habe die Pizzatour jetzt ins lmb reingestellt

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9867

Ich will hoffen das wir gutes Wetter haben.


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. März 2010)

Juten Tach!

@Bargatellschieben: Boa eh, Dein Bericht ist zum :kotz:. Was sind das für Wege gewesen???? Keine meterhohen Schneewehen, Schlamm??? Und das schlimmste: blauer Himmel und Sonne...ekelhaft. Und dann noch Deine Mitfahrer. Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: hattet Ihr Spaß?

Nee, ist wirklich ein klasse Bericht. War ja ein Top-MTB-Tag den Ihr da hattet. Aber war gestern nicht Montag? Drei "arbeitslose" oder urlauber unterwegs???

Bis bald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Boa eh, Dein Bericht ist zum . :kotz:



Hey, nett von Dir! Freut mich!



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: hattet Ihr Spaß?



Nein, zum Glück nicht. Aber deshalb waren wir ja auch nicht dort. 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber war gestern nicht Montag? Drei "arbeitslose" oder urlauber unterwegs???



Wir waren schon am Samstag unterwegs. Aber es hat so lange gedauert, bis die Buchstaben im Internet waren. Die Tonziegel, in die ich meinem Bericht geritzt hatte, passten nicht durch das Telefonkabel. Ich musste erst ein Abflussrohr verlegen.


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2010)

Hi Claus!

Super-klasse Bericht 

Gerade habe ich mir beim Night-Ride die Füsse abgefroren und unserer Tour am Samstag ganz schön nachgetrauert . Ich will Frühling!!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. März 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hey, nett von Dir! Freut mich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar Jetzt ist auch gekärt, warum Du keine Punkte mehr einträgst.


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2010)

Na Thomas, doch wieder Lust auf's MTB bekommen


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na Thomas, doch wieder Lust auf's MTB bekommen



Lust schon, aber irgendwie verlassen mich im moment alle meine Räder Heute hat sich bei meinem Fully der Umwerfer verabschiedet. Hoffentlich hält mein Hardtail morgen.


----------



## supasini (2. März 2010)

geht mir ähnlich: habe eben meinen Brave-Rahmen nach nem guten Jahr und ca. 2500 km zum Händler zurückgebracht: gerissen. 301-Rahmen ist verkauft. Neues 301 kommt frühestens in zwei, eher in 4 Wochen, ein neues FR-Hardtail hab ich heute ausgesucht und in England bestellt... - zur Zeit hab ich nur noch das 101 im verschärften Renntrimm und das Rennrad. Aber auch keine Zeit. Also eigentlich alles nicht soooo schlimm. Nur der Keller liegt voller ungeduldiger Teile...


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2010)

Ich hab endlich das richtige Handy für mich gefunden:










...und sogar den passenden Rechner mit dem jahrgangsmäßig passendem Betriebssystem:


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich das richtige Handy für mich gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! Cebit Neuheit?


----------



## Trekki (3. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich will Frühling!!!!!!!


ist dies nicht schon ein guter Anfang?



Heute mittag, gegen 12.30h

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. März 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich das richtige Handy für mich gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal ne sms mit dem Handy zu "drehen"


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. März 2010)

Info für die Ahrtalfreaks,

den Seilbahntrail würde ich z.Z. umtaufen in _Wildschweintrail_. Der Trail sieht aus als hätte da einer Trüffel versteckt und die Wildschweine haben sich alle Mühe gegeben die zu finden.


----------



## homerkills (4. März 2010)

so sieht es zurzeit fast überall im ahrtal aus.und riechen tuts nach moschus :kotz:


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> ist dies nicht schon ein guter Anfang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaja. Heute mittag 12:30 habe ich traurig aus meinem Bürofenster geguckt um mir dann heute abend gegen 20:30 wieder Hände und Füsse abfrieren zu lassen.....
Aber hast schon Recht. Die Trails waren schon fast alle trocken


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2010)

Doch glatt noch 'was vergessen:

@Barbara, Uwe,
startet Ihr am Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder von der Tomburg?

Einige sind ja wohl in Sachen Rennen unterwegs. Ich suche noch 'ne gemütliche Tour (André ist zu Besuch).

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (4. März 2010)

Fahren wollen wir am WE schon, aber je nachdem welcher Tag vom Wetter
besser wird eventuell auch Samstag.
Allerdings steht ja immer noch im Raum, die Dackelschneidersaison zu eröffnen.
Bin eigentlich auch heiß d´rauf mein Rennrädchen mal wieder auszuführen!
Wäre natürlich auch schön Sonntag eine gemeinsame Tour zu fahren.
Soviel Schnee wie beim letzten Mal wird´s wohl nicht geben!Hoffentlich!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> nachdem welcher Tag vom Wetter
> .
> Soviel Schnee wie beim letzten Mal wird´s wohl nicht geben!Hoffentlich!
> Lg. Barbara



Na da wär ich mir nicht soooooooooooooooo sicher


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. März 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Info für die Ahrtalfreaks,
> 
> den Seilbahntrail würde ich z.Z. umtaufen in _Wildschweintrail_. Der Trail sieht aus als hätte da einer Trüffel versteckt und die Wildschweine haben sich alle Mühe gegeben die zu finden.



Manfred, Du bist ja soooooooooooo hinter der Zeit. Das hab ich doch schon Ende vergangenen Jahres geschrieben. Sag bloß, Du warst zwischenzeitlich nie dort? Tze tze.

Mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg dorthin. Muss mich austoben.

Edit: Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du da gleich ein bisserl gefeudelt hast!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. März 2010)

Also, wenn wir da jeder noch fünfzig Mal fahren, kann man den Trail auch wiedererkennen...


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jaja. Heute mittag 12:30 habe ich traurig aus meinem Bürofenster geguckt um mir dann heute abend gegen 20:30 wieder Hände und Füsse abfrieren zu lassen.....
> Aber hast schon Recht. Die Trails waren schon fast alle trocken



Morgen wird da alles weiß sein!
Bin mal gespannt, wenn ich da morgen mit den Ombas herradle

ups, falsch


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> ist dies nicht schon ein guter Anfang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das meinte ich


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also, wenn wir da jeder noch fünfzig Mal fahren, kann man den Trail auch wiedererkennen...



Gibts ne 50er Karte für die Seilbahn?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gibts ne 50er Karte für die Seilbahn?



Pssst! Bring hier niemanden auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Doch glatt noch 'was vergessen:
> 
> @Barbara, Uwe,
> startet Ihr am Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder von der Tomburg?




Ich möchte...ich muß mal wieder fahren, allerdings gerne was Längerers, vielleicht können wir die Gruppe teilen....falls es überhaupt eine Gruppe wird...


----------



## surftigresa (5. März 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich möchte...ich muß mal wieder fahren, allerdings gerne was Längerers, vielleicht können wir die Gruppe teilen....falls es überhaupt eine Gruppe wird...


 
Sehr gerne!
Wäre auch für was Längeres. Muss nur 'ne Krabbelgruppe für André finden .


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. März 2010)

Für alle Cup-Fahrer der Lauf morgen in Adenau ist abgesagt wieder mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (6. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Für alle Cup-Fahrer der Lauf morgen in Adenau ist abgesagt wieder mal



Na dann 11.00 morgen ab der Tomburg!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na dann 11.00 morgen ab der Tomburg!!!



Ich leider nicht Patrick ist bei mir. Wünsche euch aber viel Spass. Wir sehen uns spätestens am Sonntag zur Pizzatour

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (6. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na dann 11.00 morgen ab der Tomburg!!!


 
Ihr beiden seit um 11:00 Uhr da?

André und ich wären auf jeden Fall dabei.

Haben heute im Ahrtal das weisse Zeug wieder gefunden . Eine herrliche Tour im fast überall noch unberührtem Schnee! Man nimmt's ja, wie es kommt. Frühling in oder her....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2010)

Ich bin dabei, würde auch gerne eine längere Tour fahren.
-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (7. März 2010)

Das ist mir jetzt leider zu ungewiss, ob es auch eine kleine Runde gibt

=> mache mich mit André auf den Weg zu einer kleinen Runde in's Ahrtal.

Nächstes Wochenende dann gerne wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange Runden. Irgendwann muss ich mich ja auch mal wieder austoben....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Cattie (7. März 2010)

Rennrad oder MTB?

Wie sieht es wohl im Wald aus? Die Straßen sind frei. Ich habe Angst vor aufgetautem und wieder zu Eisflächen gefrorenen Schnee.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist mir jetzt leider zu ungewiss, ob es auch eine kleine Runde gibt
> 
> => mache mich mit André auf den Weg zu einer kleinen Runde in's Ahrtal.
> 
> ...



Nächstes We ist Pizzatour. Ich bitte darum bis Mittwoch sich angemeldet zu haben da ich ja noch einkaufen muß.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist mir jetzt leider zu ungewiss, ob es auch eine kleine Runde gibt
> 
> => mache mich mit André auf den Weg zu einer kleinen Runde in's Ahrtal.



Seid Ihr zufällig den Faltentrail auf dem Lingenberg gefahren (endet in Holztreppe an Bahnübergang)? Da waren vor mir nämlich zwei Spuren. Und auf dem Weg zum Horn rauf hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass da zwei knapp vor mir rauf geradelt sind (auf dem Verbinder Schrock-Horn).


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Rennrad oder MTB?



Fragst Du Melanie? Hey, guter Witz!




Cattie schrieb:


> Wie sieht es wohl im Wald aus? Die Straßen sind frei. Ich habe Angst vor aufgetautem und wieder zu Eisflächen gefrorenen Schnee.



Nicht rumjammern, radeln gehen. Im Schnee kann man so ziemlich alles fahren, was sonst auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (7. März 2010)

War dann auch unterwegs. War entgegen meinem ersten Versuch vor 1,5 Wochen? nicht vereist und einfach traumhaft zu fahren. 
Bin als Neuling einfach den Spuren hinterher gefahren, die schon im Schnee waren und dabei ist eine sehr schöne 2h Tour bei rausgekommen


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, würde auch gerne eine längere Tour fahren.



Die TT Tour mit den schnellen!




Die Tour startete nach TT Zeitrechnung pünktlich um 11h mit doppel-ct. Nach einem km haben wir die beiden Gruppen gebildet und den Treffpunkt vereinbart. Welch eine Überraschung: am Stausee. Die grosse Runde ging über meist gut fahrbare Wege zur Sahr und danach zum Treffpunkt.
Schön war's!

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die TT Tour mit den schnellen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man siehts, ich bin heute mit meinem Sohn noch einmal den verbockten Trail vom Rodderberg gegangen. Er ist wieder voll fahrbar. Wird also nächst möglich mal wieder eingebaut.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (7. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nächstes We ist Pizzatour. Ich bitte darum bis Mittwoch sich angemeldet zu haben da ich ja noch einkaufen muß.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Ich würd' ja sehr gerne kommen, aber was ist denn an Biken geplant (km?/Hm?)? Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder ausgelastet nach Hause kommen!!!!!!!!!!! Brauche deshalb dringend mal wieder 'ne grosse Tour. 

@Bagatellschaden,
'ne wir waren woanders unterwegs. Sind den Lenné Trail gefahren.


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> War dann auch unterwegs. War entgegen meinem ersten Versuch vor 1,5 Wochen? nicht vereist und einfach traumhaft zu fahren.




Kann ich nur bestätigen: Perfekte Bedingungen. Heute haben wir dann auch tatsächlich ein wenig Strecke machen können, im Gegensatz zur letzten Tiefschneetour. Wie John schon geschrieben hat: Schöne Pause an der Steinbach gemacht. War ein sehr schöner Tag.


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2010)

Ein wenig Strecke? Ich hatte am ende 87km auf dem Tacho.
Dass Handlampe im Lokal an der Steinbach vor allen Leuten seine Hose ausgezogen hat, erzählen wir nicht.
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (7. März 2010)

Hi Leute!

Das war ein superschönes Bike Wochenende. Mit allem was dazu gehört. Gestern mit Jule, Pacman und Tobi im märchenhaften 7.Gebirge unterwegs gewesen und heute eine flotte Runde an der Tomburg. Top deluxe

@Trekki: ich bring dich um (Foto)

@surftigresa: wärst Du heute mit mir gefahren, dann wärst Du VOLL ausgelastet gewesen. 85km,5 1/2 Std

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (7. März 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen!
Ein perfekter Biketag mit allem was dazu gehört:
Top Wetter, top Bedingungen ( der Matsch hielt sich in Grenzen ),top Mitfahrer und eine schöne Pause an der Steinbach!
Was will das Bikerherz mehr!
Das war top deluxe!

P.S.:Heute habe ich dann den Käfer gemacht, allerdings war´s auch eisig
und abschüssig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ]
> 
> P.S.:Heute habe ich dann den Käfer gemacht, allerdings war´s auch eisig
> und abschüssig!




Keine Ausreden bitte


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2010)

Habe für Mittwoch ein Abendründchen reingestellt

Grüße Micha


----------



## Marich (8. März 2010)

@ Bagatellschaden

Da biste wahrscheinlich meinen und meinem Kumpel seinen Pfärten gefolgt . Sind in Laach zum Schrock hoch und dann richtung Horn rüber ... absolutes Traumwetterchen wars . 

Grüße


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. März 2010)

Marich schrieb:


> Da biste wahrscheinlich meinen und meinem Kumpel seinen Pfärten gefolgt . Sind in Laach zum Schrock hoch und dann richtung Horn rüber ... absolutes Traumwetterchen wars .



Pfärte? Sind die die Pfärte entlaufen? Da satteln wir doch gleich mal unsere Fährte und suchen sie!

Ansonsten: Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob ich Melanie und André verpasst habe. Aber schön, dass es Dir dort gestern gefallen hat!


----------



## surftigresa (8. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @surftigresa: wärst Du heute mit mir gefahren, dann wärst Du VOLL ausgelastet gewesen. 85km,5 1/2 Std
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
immer schön Salz in die Wunde  Grrrrrrr  glaub' mir, ich bin heute noch sauer 

@Bagatellschaden,
uns hättest Du nicht verpasst. Du hättest uns selbst dann eingeholt, wenn Du erst Stunden nach uns gestartet wärst . Ich befürchte, zu allem Überfluss habe ich mich auch noch erkältet, weil mir auf der Tour einfach nicht warm geworden ist......


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Bagatellschaden,
> uns hättest Du nicht verpasst. Du hättest uns selbst dann eingeholt, wenn Du erst Stunden nach uns gestartet wärst . Ich befürchte, zu allem Überfluss habe ich mich auch noch erkältet, weil mir auf der Tour einfach nicht warm geworden ist......



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es soooo kleine Ritzel gibt? Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2010)

Ahh...mein Brüderchen liegt im Krankenhaus-Netzhautablösung.
Kaum macht er mal was Anderes als Rad fahren, schon passiert es....


----------



## supasini (10. März 2010)

Gute Besserung!
Hat er gestern wohl zu tief ins Glas geschaut und das Auge nicht wieder richtig rausbekommen - ach nee, er hat ja nur bleifreies Bier und Apfelschorle getrunken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. März 2010)

Um Himmels willen, gestern Abend hatte er doch noch den vollen Durchblick! Jedenfalls bitte ich die besten Genesungswünsche auszurichten.

Gruß, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. März 2010)

Sagte er nicht, er wolle noch warten, bis die Ablösung kommt?

Haha.

Thomas, ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung! Ich komm' Dich mal heimsuchen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. März 2010)

Jo ich wünsche ihm auch gute Besserung. Wie lange muß er denn im Krankenhaus bleiben?


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2010)

oh shit,Uwe, das sind ja keine guten Nachrichten von deinem "kleinen" Bruder...

Bestell ihm bitte gute Besserung von mir!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. März 2010)

Vom Käfer auch Gute Besserung, alles Gute und gaaaanz schnelle Heilung!!

Grüße Rebecca


----------



## shmee (11. März 2010)

Hui, das hört sich aber schon böse an. Auch von hier mal gute Besserung


----------



## AGE73 (11. März 2010)

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung!

Wie passiert denn sowas?


----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2010)

Und ich sach noch, er soll nich überall ein Auge drauf werfen....


Gute Besserung Thomas!


----------



## Jule (11. März 2010)

Ohjeee! Gute Besserung auch von mir! 
Bin auch so 'ne leicht Netzhaut-Geschädigte und fühle mit! 

Liebe Grüße!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (11. März 2010)

Noch ein Kalauer fällt mir auf Anhieb nicht ein, daher kann ich mich nur an die Genesungswünsche anschließen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. März 2010)

Mir auch nicht, aber alles Gute und hoffentlich isses schnell vorbei!


----------



## Trekki (11. März 2010)

@Handlampe: wo kann ich deinem Bruda mal einen Besuch zum Aufmuntern abstatten? Antwort gerne per pn, Du weisst ja das böse Internet liest mit.


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. März 2010)

Auch von mir "gute Besserung", viele hübsche, junge ungebundene Krankenschwestern und das er alle seine Pläne 2010 trotzdem verwirklichen kann!


----------



## Holzlarer (11. März 2010)

Da schliess ich mich natürlich gerne an:

Bestell auch von mir alles alles Gute!

Ruhe soll zwar in dem Fall das Beste sein, aber wenn der Krankenhausaufhalt übers WE dauert dann Uwe bitte auch ne PN. Und das nicht wegen der Krankenschwestern, naja nicht nur...

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. März 2010)

Hat jemand bestimmte wünsche was auf die Pizza soll, der möge sich melden. Aber wirklich nur spezielles wie z.B. Nutella oder so.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (11. März 2010)

Hi Uwe,

weisst Du schon, wie die OP gelaufen ist?
Gestern habe ich noch mit Thomas telefoniert. Mir scheint, am schlimmsten trifft ihn die 2 Monate MTB-Verbot nach der OP. Armer Kerl!!!

Wenn Du die Adresse hast, kannst Du sie mir bitte auch mal schicken. Ich wollte auf jeden Fall auch mal bei dem Peschvogel vorbeischauen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Scottti (12. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> Mir scheint, am schlimmsten trifft ihn die 2 Monate MTB-Verbot nach der OP. Armer Kerl!!!



Thomas,
nimm's nicht so schwer. Wenn Du MTB-Verbot hast fahren wir halt Rennrad? 
Die Familie wünscht alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2010)

Scottti schrieb:


> Thomas,
> nimm's nicht so schwer. Wenn Du MTB-Verbot hast fahren wir halt Rennrad?




Jaaa, bohr noch tiefer in der Wunde.....


----------



## ultra2 (12. März 2010)

TEAM III 
wünscht dir Thomas
gute Besserung​


----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2010)

Bin gerade auf folgendes Event vom SportsInTeam gestossen:

28. März: Spring Break - Tourentag 

Hab' mich mal für Tour A angemeldet und hoffe, dass es ähnlich toll wird wie der Indian Summer Tourentag im Herbst. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Trekki (12. März 2010)

ich bin noch hin und her gerissen zur CTF http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm am gleichen Tag.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2010)

Am gleichen Tag ist auch Poison-Cup. Was ist los trekki fährst du nicht?


----------



## Trekki (13. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Am gleichen Tag ist auch Poison-Cup. Was ist los trekki fährst du nicht?


Viele Gründe. An der Abschlussfahrt kann ich nicht teilnehmen, daher habe ich nur Einzelstarts in Betracht gezogen. Die Absagen der ersten beiden Veranstaltungen haben mich enttäuscht, bei den CTF's kann ich meine Söhne mitnehmen.
Alles zusammen: die CTFs sind für mich interessanter.
-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2010)

Für alle die morgen bei der Pizzatour starten. Habe gerade den Überraschungsnachtisch vorbereitet. Also bringt Hunger mit.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (14. März 2010)

Alle Genesungswünsche wurden ordnungsgemäß weitergeleitet.
Thomas hat sich sehr gefreut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. März 2010)

Sooo, an dieser Stelle erstmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Micha für den super Tag und die wie immer erstklassige Verpflegung! 

Da konnte es hageln soviel es wollte...mit einer Pizza vor Augen war das alles kein Thema.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken das alle trotz der wiedrigen Verhältnisse gekommen sind. Danke an alle für diesen schönen Tag.

P.s. 

@ Uwe ich habe wieder vergessen dir die CD zu geben.
@ Carsten ich hoffe dein Tag war so schön wie unser

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (15. März 2010)

Auch von hier ein Dankeschön für diese kulinarisch beeindruckende Tour. Was die Verpflegung angeht.

 für Michi.


----------



## Sechser (15. März 2010)

Ja, war wirklich klasse!

Vielen Dank an Micha!

Schade, dass da zwei nicht mitfahren wollten/konnten (Thomas: Gute Besserung!!!)


----------



## surftigresa (15. März 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen: top Tag 

Alleine wäre es bei den Bedingungen im Wald ziemlich grauselig gewesen, aber mit so einer tollen Truppe machen selbst solche Touren Spass. Und dann auch noch die erstklassige Verpflegung. Micha, wenn das mit der Bäckerei mal nicht mehr läuft, mach einfach ein Restaurant auf. Mich hättest Du als Stammkunde sicher.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. März 2010)

I am back

hallo zusammen!

vielen lieben dank für die genesungswünschen. wird heute abend gefahren???
darf die nächsten 4-6 wochen nur an sport denken aber keinen machen. 
aber sonst gehts mir gut. op ist sehr gut verlauifen. die netzhaut ist wieder da,wo sie sein soll. nur der heilungsprozess ist halt soooooooo lange.

gruß thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. März 2010)

Mensch Thomas, das klingt doch schon mal super! Alles Gute weiterhin und viele Grüße, Guido


----------



## supasini (16. März 2010)

supi! hab gerade mal in den Kalender geguckt: da hast du ja im schlimmsten Fall noch ne satte Woche zum Kondi-Bolzen für Himmelfahrt - des passt scho!


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2010)

Schön zu hören!

Und nu aber, sag an, sieht die Welt jetzt anders aus? Überall nur scharfe Weiber, egal wo man hinschaut? Oder brauchts dafür weiterhin 2,5 Promille? 
Oder noch besser, siehst du jede Waldautobahn nun nur noch als Trail, wohnst in einer Villa mit Pool, hast ein tolles Auto vor der Tür und nur Leidwills in der Garage? Was haben denn die Ärzte gesagt? Oder gibts diese OP gar nur für Privatpatienten?

Fragen über (nicht ganz ernstgemeinte) Fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. März 2010)

Der Thomas ist wieder zuhause. Das ist schade, so kann ich ihn ja gar nicht im Krankenhaus besuchen..

Wünsch' Dir weiterhin gute Besserung! So, die Du geschrieben hast, sieht alles doch recht proper aus. Bring nur die nötige Geduld mit!

Alles Gute
Claus.


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schön zu hören!
> 
> Und nu aber, sag an, sieht die Welt jetzt anders aus? Überall nur scharfe Weiber, egal wo man hinschaut? Oder brauchts dafür weiterhin 2,5 Promille?
> Oder noch besser, siehst du jede Waldautobahn nun nur noch als Trail, wohnst in einer Villa mit Pool, hast ein tolles Auto vor der Tür und nur Leidwills in der Garage? Was haben denn die Ärzte gesagt? Oder gibts diese OP gar nur für Privatpatienten?
> ...



ne volker, was frauen angeht, da muß weiter gesoffen werden
der 2te teil deiner nachricht: das wäre geil gewesen.

arzte sagen alles ok. dauert halt seine zeit, bis alles verheilt ist.

so, muß wieder weg. länger als 15 min halt ich es noch nicht vor dem monitor aus

gruß thomas


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2010)

Da wünsch ich doch gutes Heulfleisch.


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder einen öffentlichen Termin für nächsten Sonntag gemacht:
Guckst du hier


----------



## Redfraggle (17. März 2010)

Kinners es ist Frühling!
Wie geil ist das denn!​


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kinners es ist Frühling!
> Wie geil ist das denn!​



Kann ich dir sagen wenn wir heute Abend von der Tour zurück sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (17. März 2010)

Hallo Thomas. 

Ja wie? und ich hab mich schon auf die Krankenschwestern gefreut
Aber das nenn ich ja mal Timing, passend zum Vinschgau darfst du wieder radeln!



> Kinners es ist Frühling!
> Wie geil ist das denn!



Donnerstag: 18° Sonne!

Ähm, hab ich schon erwähnt, das ich morgen frei habe......


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Ähm, hab ich schon erwähnt, das ich morgen frei habe......


Das ist nicht wirklich nett. Bitte halte Dich mich solchen Äußerungen zurück!





-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kinners es ist Frühling!
> Wie geil ist das denn!​



Jetzt kann ich es dir sagen!!!!!!!!!!! 


ES IST RICHTIG GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIL


----------



## Redfraggle (21. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich es dir sagen!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ES IST RICHTIG GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIL



Na der Frühling hat ja wohl heute eine Pause eingelegt.
Da mein Radl immer noch defekt ist, habe ich meine Laufschuhe ge-
schnürt 

und bin bei leider permanentem 

gejoggt.
Bin mal gespannt was die Radlfraktion zu berichten hat.
Vielleicht hat ja über der Tomburg und dem Ahrtal die 

geschienen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na der Frühling hat ja wohl heute eine Pause eingelegt.
> Da mein Radl immer noch defekt ist, habe ich meine Laufschuhe ge-
> schnürt
> 
> ...




Immer noch besser als 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 

oder ?


----------



## supasini (21. März 2010)

ich war heute bei der Clubanfahrt des RSV Euskirchen. (Wieso macht man am Ende des Winterpokals ne Clubanfahrt? Normale Menschen fahren doch den ganzen Winter durch ) Wir haben außer auf dem letzten km zur Haustür keinen Regen gehabt, wenn auch die Straßen teils ein wenig glitschig waren.
Wieso gehören solche Infos in den TT-Fred? ganz einfach: auch wenn die Jungs noch nie was vom TT gehört haben, so war es ne klassische TT-Tour: 

jeder Hügel, jedes Schild jedes was auch immer wird für nen Sprint missbraucht, 
es gibt nicht nur Plattfüße (natürlich bei jemandem, der kein Flickzeug oder Ersatzschlauch oder Pumpe dabei hat und nach eigener Aussage auch noch nie sowas geflickt hat), 
Sturz mit Ausscheiden und 
ins Ziel sind auch weniger als die Hälfte gekommen. 
Es waren am Ende deutlich mehr km und Hm als angesagt. 
Spass gemacht hat's auch keinen.
klassische TT-Tour eben!


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2010)

Na ja, die Sonne hat nicht wirklich geschienen. Aber es hat auch nicht wirklich geregnet.

Diesmal sind wir mal wieder alle zusammen gefahren. Ich hab' mich was mehr angestrengt (noch mehr!!!) und die Jungs sich im Gegenzug gut zurück gehalten . 

Jetzt bin ich doch schon so oft an der Tomburg und im Ahrtal gefahren, aber heute haben Uwe und Olli mir doch tatsächlich fast nur neue Wege gezeigt: Waldautobahnen, Fahrradwege,.... ich kam mir vor wie im falschen Film . Aber nach gut 2 Stunden hatten wir dann endlich Schuld und damit auch die Trails erreicht . Auch das war alles neu für mich. Sehr schön .

Unterm Strich endlich mal wieder eine lange Tour, wie immer in netter Gesellschaft => wie immer Sonntags bei der Tomburg: ein schöner Tag!

P.s.: Heute morgen habe ich vor dem Regen schnell noch eine ganz kleine Testfahrt mit dem Liteville gemacht: Es fährt!!!! . Jetzt darf es bald auch mal auf grössere Runden mit (so ganz traue ich meinen Schrauberkünsten noch nicht, sonst hätte ich es heute schon mitgebracht....). Aber wär' ja auch doof gewesen. Nachher hätte es noch gedacht, es muss jetzt immer Radwege fahren.....


----------



## meg-71 (21. März 2010)

Nabend
wir hatten auf der TT Tour zwar kein Sonnenschein aber auch zu glück nur Nässe von unten. Klar war die Tour etwas länger und wir waren kurtz vor Dunkelheit an der Tomburg aber ansonsten TT untypisch keine Pannen keine Stürtze mit Folgen und mit viel Asphaltkilometer den Schnitt nach ober getrieben. 
Ach ja und zum Spass waren wir auch nicht da.
Ansonsten  Tour.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Pench (22. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für das Geduld und die gute Fahrt. Ich kenne schon richtig, was unter dem Begriff Team Tomburg Tour zu verstehen ist  
Leider war ich nicht in der Lage noch mehr hoch zu fahren und zum Schluß fuhr ich noch eine Sehenswürdigkeiten Strecke nach Bad Neuahr.

Es war mir Vergnügen.

Mfg,
Pench


----------



## AGE73 (22. März 2010)

Guten Abend, 

am Mittwoch soll es richtig schön werden.....wenn ich es schaffe wollte ich nach meinem Außendienst mal wieder mit dem Rad in den Wald.
Hoffe so gegen 16-16.30Uhr. 
Hat jemand lust auf eine leichte aber dafür kurze Runde

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (24. März 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> am Mittwoch soll es richtig schön werden.....wenn ich es schaffe wollte ich nach meinem Außendienst mal wieder mit dem Rad in den Wald.
> Hoffe so gegen 16-16.30Uhr.
> ...



Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit und Rad noch nicht repariert.
Wie sieht es denn mit morgen RR aus, falls der Wetterbericht sich täuscht?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit und Rad noch nicht repariert.
> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen RR aus, falls der Wetterbericht sich täuscht?!



man kann auch bei Regenschauern RR fahren.


----------



## AGE73 (24. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit und Rad noch nicht repariert.
> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen RR aus, falls der Wetterbericht sich täuscht?!



Hallo Barbara, 
bin heute leider später rausgekommen als ich dachte, also nur eine kleine RR Runde gedreht, hat aber auch spaß gemacht.
Die nächsten Tage bin ich wohl vor 19Uhr nicht zuhause.
Ciao
Angelo

P.S: Was von Robert gehört? Keine SMS keine Rückrufe, ist jetzt wohl im Funkloch


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> bin heute leider später rausgekommen als ich dachte, also nur eine kleine RR Runde gedreht, hat aber auch spaß gemacht.
> Die nächsten Tage bin ich wohl vor 19Uhr nicht zuhause.
> Ciao
> ...



Tja immer diese blöde Arbeit, die einen von den Dingen die Spaß machen abhält.Mußte aber heute auch umdisponieren und bin mit dem Stadträdchen durch den KoFo gedüst.
Von Robert nichts gehört,vielleicht ist er Karneval unter die Räder gekommen .
Vielleicht klappt es ja bald mal mit einem gemeinsamen Tourchen.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## Cattie (27. März 2010)

Ich war heute wieder rund um die Tomburg unterwegs und muss sagen, dass es sich einfach gut rollen lässt in diesem Wald


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. März 2010)

Rollen? 

Aha. 

Warst Du zum Boule-Spielen dort?


----------



## Cattie (27. März 2010)

Nein, ich fahre nicht so abgefahrene Sachen wie ihr, sondern mehr auf den Waldwegen herum 

Das das Terrain eher als hügelig zu beschreiben ist, entsteht dabei halt ein cooler Flow


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. März 2010)

Ich hab das schon verstanden.
Fahr doch mal mit dem TT, wenn Du schon hier postest. Ist'n extrem lustiger Haufen! TT kennt zwar keine Rücksicht, es kommt nur die Hälfte der Gestarteten an (wenn's gut läuft) und ähnlich wie bei der Dakar ist immer ein Werkstatt-LKW dabei - sollte jedenfall so sein. Alles nur Gerüchte. Sehr lustig, wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (27. März 2010)

Habe ich auf jeden Fall vor! Denke von euch kann ich noch viel lernen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Habe ich auf jeden Fall vor! Denke von euch kann ich noch viel lernen!



Glaub ich nicht, wir können doch nixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, wir können doch nixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> oder seht ihr das anders?



meiner einer sieht das nicht anders


----------



## Cattie (28. März 2010)

Wir werden sehen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. März 2010)

Du hast noch gar nicht spezifiziert, was Du glaubst vom TT lernen zu können.


----------



## Cattie (28. März 2010)

Wie in den Videos gesehen: Viel, viel Fahrtechnik! Meine ist nicht Existenz 

Als noch Student habe, ich habe auch übrigens unter der Woche vormittags und am frühen Nachmittag Zeit, falls jmd. für ein Tour bzw. Training unter der Woche gesucht wird.
Ein Rennrad steht auch im Stall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, wir können doch nixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> oder seht ihr das anders?



Ich schon. Mit dem TT gibt es die besten Touren in KBU! Mehrstündiges überziehen und verfahren inclusive.
-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen die Pannen an den Bikes des Oberguides und die darauf folgenden, kilometerweit zu hörenden Flüche...

Aber ohne diese geschickt eingestreuten Pausen würden ja noch weniger Mitfahrer die Mördertouren überleben....


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Pannen an den Bikes des Oberguides und die darauf folgenden, kilometerweit zu hörenden Flüche...
> 
> Aber ohne diese geschickt eingestreuten Pausen würden ja noch weniger Mitfahrer die Mördertouren überleben....



Ja, ja so sind sie halt die TT-ler


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> meiner einer sieht das nicht anders



und das ist gut so!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wie sieht es bei dir aus fährst du dieses Jahr den Erbeskopf Thomas?
Wenn ja sollten wir uns früh genug anmelden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## supasini (29. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Pannen an den Bikes des Oberguides und die darauf folgenden, kilometerweit zu hörenden Flüche...
> 
> Aber ohne diese geschickt eingestreuten Pausen würden ja noch weniger Mitfahrer die Mördertouren überleben....



oder ein Hilfsguide brettert im Affenzahn in der Dämmerung nen Trail runter und alte Herren mit halber Gabel versuchen hinterher zu kommen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> oder ein Hilfsguide brettert im Affenzahn in der Dämmerung nen Trail runter und alte Herren mit halber Gabel versuchen hinterher zu kommen...



.... auch für mich ist seit 6. dezember die zeitrechnung eine andere. ohne psychopharmaka hätte die zeit nach meiner ersten TT tour nie überstanden !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. März 2010)

Ihr macht dem armen Cattie ja ganz bange. Dabei will er doch nur Boule-Spielen und sucht die richtige Technik.


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> und das ist gut so!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wie sieht es bei dir aus fährst du dieses Jahr den Erbeskopf Thomas?
> Wenn ja sollten wir uns früh genug anmelden.
> ...



Hallo!

Wann ist den das Rennen am Erbsenkopf? Weiß nicht, ob ich da mitfahre. Bin ja sowas von dick und unfit geworden.
Hey, der WP ist vorbei?? Juhuuuuu endlich RUHE. Hoffe nur, das der Herr ...schaden mal seine 3 Mrd Punkte nachträgt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin ja sowas von dick und unfit geworden.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Willkommen im Club.


----------



## supasini (30. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey, der WP ist vorbei?? Juhuuuuu endlich RUHE. Hoffe nur, das der Herr ...schaden mal seine 3 Mrd Punkte nachträgt.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



dann muss der Schadhafte aber schnell machen:

"Einträge koennen bis zu vier Wochen (28 Tage) nachgetragen werden - mit einer Ausnahme: Nach dem Ende des Winterpokals am 28.03.2010 habt ihr noch 3 Tage Zeit, eure Einträge zu machen. Danach geht nichts mehr."

aber soweit ich ihn verstanden hab ist ihm der WP "egal" (er fährt halt zuviel mit Melanie Rad und das frustriert dann sowieso nur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wann ist den das Rennen am Erbsenkopf? Weiß nicht, ob ich da mitfahre. Bin ja sowas von dick und unfit geworden.
> Hey, der WP ist vorbei?? Juhuuuuu endlich RUHE. Hoffe nur, das der Herr ...schaden mal seine 3 Mrd Punkte nachträgt.
> ...



So viel wie Euch fehlt kann der gar nicht eintragen!!!!!!!

Yipppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So viel wie Euch fehlt kann der gar nicht eintragen!!!!!!!
> 
> Yipppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Melanie wir knien nieder vor dir und danken dir für diese wundervollen Punkte. Wie war das jetzt nochmal sind wir jetzt erster ???

@ Thomas: der Erbeskopf ist am 11 Juli bis dahin bist du doch schon lange wieder fit.


----------



## supasini (31. März 2010)

also TT war ja im WP ein klitzekleines bisschen unausgewogen, was die Punkteverteilung angeht...
(wobei: 4 von euch haben sich ganz gut beisammen gehalten, aber einen Zippi gibt es überall, mal in die eine, mal in die andere Richtung! )


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> aber einen Zippi gibt es überall...



zippi heißt jetzt kaminfreund...


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. März 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.



Können ja einen Kugelfred aufmachen.


----------



## surftigresa (31. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> also TT war ja im WP ein klitzekleines bisschen unausgewogen, was die Punkteverteilung angeht...
> (wobei: 4 von euch haben sich ganz gut beisammen gehalten, aber einen Zippi gibt es überall, mal in die eine, mal in die andere Richtung! )



Nur das Ergebnis zählt

Verabschiede mich in den Schnee . Hätte ich doch besser gestern noch das Snowboard eingepackt..... aber vielleicht wird ja doch noch alles gut. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...Bin ja sowas von dick und unfit geworden.


Wann darf ich mir das anschauen??


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.





Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Können ja einen Kugelfred aufmachen.



Eigentlich müsstet ihr zwei Klappergestelle mindestens 25kg zunehmen, um mal zu sehen, was wir Vollschlanken eigentlich leisten...


Melanie, schon wieder Urlaub?


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstet ihr zwei Klappergestelle mindestens 25kg zunehmen, um mal zu sehen, was wir Vollschlanken eigentlich leisten...
> 
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (31. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstet ihr zwei Klappergestelle mindestens 25kg zunehmen, um mal zu sehen, was wir Vollschlanken eigentlich leisten...


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstet ihr zwei Klappergestelle mindestens 25kg zunehmen, um mal zu sehen, was wir Vollschlanken eigentlich leisten...
> 
> 
> Melanie, schon wieder Urlaub?



Wenn dann schon dickes Klappergestell Mensch Volker, mir gegenüber bist Du rank und schlank...... ok, 5 kg habe ich schon mal zugenommen.

@melanie: wie machst Du das???? Urlaub am laufenden Band.
Deine Nickname müßte eigentlich SurfdieUrlaube heißen.
Viel spaß im Schnee. Hattest ja lange keinen mehr

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (2. April 2010)

Ich reihe mich mal ein in das Team der Fleischfässer:

Pünktlich zu Ostern bekomme ich eine Erkältung und mach wieder keinen Meter mit dem Rad. 
Ist übrigens mein Rekord: April....und ich bin noch keinen Meter Rennrad gefahren....und auf Schlamm hab ich auch nicht mehr so wirklich Lust.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal ein in das Team der Fleischfässer:
> 
> Pünktlich zu Ostern bekomme ich ein Erkältung und mach wieder keinen Meter mit dem Rad.
> Ist übrigens mein Rekord: April....und ich bin noch keinen Meter Rennrad gefahren....und auf Schlamm hab ich auch nicht mehr so wirklich Lust.



War mich gerade im 7-geb. austoben. Ist alles Staubtrocken. Es war ein Traum, es war herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich. Wurde allerdings Zeit das ich weg kam da sich immer mehr Wanderer auf den Trai´s tummelten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Giom (2. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Pünktlich zu Ostern bekomme ich eine Erkältung und mach wieder keinen Meter mit dem Rad.



willkommen im club


----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2010)

Wenn ich schon dieses WE nicht zum biken komme, dann steht zumindest mal der Plan für kommendes WE:

Termin


...dieses Mal (vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt) mit deutlich niedrigerem A-Anteil als das letzte Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. April 2010)

Wir wünschen allen TT`lern und Freunden ein frohes Osterfest mit vielen  bunten 

.



 



​


----------



## surftigresa (6. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Melanie, schon wieder Urlaub?


 
Ich hab' nur die Feiertage optimal ausgenutzt 

Und ich hab's geschafft. Ich hab' den Schnee wieder gefunden . Naja, hab' trotzdem 5 Tage Spass im Vinschgau gehabt. Mein Liteville mal so richtig auf Trailtauglichkeit (sehr empfehlenswert) und meinen Bus mal so richtig auf Wintertauglichkeit (eher nicht empfehlenswert) getestet.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. April 2010)

So das war mal wieder ein feines Ründchen durchs 7-geb. Es war Staubtrocken, die Gruppe war spitze und dann haben wir zum Schluß auch noch ein Monsterchen gefunden. Dank an alle Mitfahrer es war mir wie immer eine Ehre.

Grüße Micha


----------



## blitzfitz (8. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So das war mal wieder ein feines Ründchen durchs 7-geb. Es war Staubtrocken, die Gruppe war spitze und dann haben wir zum Schluß auch noch ein Monsterchen gefunden. Dank an alle Mitfahrer es war mir wie immer eine Ehre.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Danke, Micha! 

Eine wirklich schöne Feierabendrunde. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## philbertII (8. April 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Danke, Micha!
> 
> Eine wirklich schöne Feierabendrunde.
> 
> ...




Ohja, das kann man wohl sagen. Ich werde richtig was vermissen  - gut, dass es ab und zu auch TT-WE-Aktivitäten gibt !
Und die leckeren Hörnchen wieder... Micha, ich werde wohl mal vorbeikommen und den angepriesenen Quarkstrudel testen...

LG Sabine


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2010)

Für alle, die am Sonntag gerne mitfahren möchten....ich habe das Tempo auf langsam gesetzt. Ich bin immer noch leicht erkältet und werde nicht schnell unterwegs sein.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. April 2010)

Tempo = langsam? Na, dann werde ich mal wieder nach langer Zeit, nicht weniger als 4 Muskelfaserrissen in Serie sowie einer zunehmenden Anzahl ratloser Ärzte ob meiner Knieprobleme eine Teilnahme in Erwägung ziehen. Wenn's nicht mehr geht, kann ich ja vor der Zeit finalisieren, wäre nicht das erste Mal...

Braucht nur noch einen ganz kleinen Motivationsschubser: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Tempo = langsam? Na, dann werde ich mal wieder nach langer Zeit, nicht weniger als 4 Muskelfaserrissen in Serie sowie einer zunehmenden Anzahl ratloser Ärzte ob meiner Knieprobleme eine Teilnahme in Erwägung ziehen. Wenn's nicht mehr geht, kann ich ja vor der Zeit finalisieren, wäre nicht das erste Mal...
> 
> Braucht nur noch einen ganz kleinen Motivationsschubser: Eifel-Litti



Na, Guido...das würde mich natürlich besonders freuen...dann kannst du  auch ein wenig deine Krankengeschichte zum Besten geben...


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für alle, die am Sonntag gerne mitfahren möchten....ich habe das Tempo auf langsam gesetzt. Ich bin immer noch leicht erkältet und werde nicht schnell unterwegs sein.


 
und ich habe mich extra 2 Tage geschont, damit ich mit Euch mithalten kann


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> dann kannst du auch ein wenig deine Krankengeschichte zum Besten geben...


 
Soll das der erforderliche Motivationsschubser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, Guido...das würde mich natürlich besonders freuen...dann kannst du  auch ein wenig deine Krankengeschichte zum Besten geben...



Nun, vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Senf dazutun und ein bißchen Licht ins 
Dunkele bringen.Das ist doch Motivation.

@Melanie, da könnte ich mich noch solange schonen, wenn die Lampe und der Olli Gas geben, ist kein d´ranbleiben mögli

ch


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, Guido...das würde mich natürlich besonders freuen...dann kannst du  auch *ein wenig *deine Krankengeschichte zum Besten geben...



Ich gelobe, dass es (wenn überhaupt) wirklich nur "ein wenig" wird! Denn erstens brauche ich meine Puste fürs Radeln und zweitens packe ich Krankengeschichten immer erst dann aus, wenn mein Zivi um mich rum ist.


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> und ich habe mich extra 2 Tage geschont, damit ich mit Euch mithalten kann




Jou, bei uns und beim Willibike...


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2010)

Danke danke


----------



## surftigresa (10. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, bei uns und beim Willibike...


 
hier bleibt aber auch nichts geheim... und ich dachte, dass ich mit Abschluss der WP endlich wieder Privatsphäre hätte 

Bei Willibike musste ich leider absagen. Mein Chef hatte einen netten Menschen eingeladen, der uns in die Geheimnisse des chinesischen Beschaffungsmarkt einführen sollte. Das Vertriebler immer soviel schwätzen müssen. Wäre er mal auf den Punkt gekommen, hätte ich noch biken können. So verkauft der bei mir gar nichts!!! 

@Barbara,
Beratung "OnRad". Das ist ja mal ein Service.

Freu' mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## supasini (10. April 2010)

Hi Uwe: welches Rad morgen: Fully oder der schnelle harte Flitzer? ich denke darüber nach, von zu Hause anzureisen...


----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Uwe: welches Rad morgen: Fully oder der schnelle harte Flitzer? ich denke darüber nach, von zu Hause anzureisen...



Eigentlich völlig wurscht. Ich werde wohl Fully fahren, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie weit ich komme. Fühle mich gerade ziemlich Elend. Entweder hat mich heute wieder die normale Erkältung gepackt...oder doch schon der Heuschnupfen...oder Beides. 
Es kann sein, das ich morgen deine Hilfe beim guiden brauche, wenn mir nicht wirklich besser geht dann wird meine Runde ziemlich kurz. Es wäre schön wenn du dann übernehmen könntest.


----------



## supasini (10. April 2010)

is gut. dann wird langsam aber echt langsam! 
ich komm dann mit dem 301 und starte an der Tomburg, so dass ich im Zweifel auch alle wieder zur Tomburg zurückführen kann - sonst würde ich nämlich sicher morgen vorher irgendwo den Schwenk zur Heimat machen.


----------



## shmee (10. April 2010)

Puh, wenn der Uwe nicht so ganz auf dem Dampfer ist kann ich ja wenigstens die Ambulanz zur Wiederbelebung auf halber Strecke wieder abbestellen. 

Nach dem, was man so hört, sind die TT-Ahrtaltouren ja normal eher von der harten Sorte, zumindest für Normalsterbliche wie mich. 

Trotzdem gute Besserung Uwe, kurier dich heute mal gut aus, dann klappt das morgen schon.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (10. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ... ich komm dann mit dem 301 ...


 
gehen wir dann spielen ????


----------



## supasini (10. April 2010)

wir spielen die ganze Zeit! (immerhin haben wir ja ne 301-Skatrunde zusammen - soll ich Karten mitbringen?)


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> wir spielen die ganze Zeit! (immerhin haben wir ja ne 301-Skatrunde zusammen - soll ich Karten mitbringen?)



Na dann wird es also demnächst immer mind. 2 Gruppen geben die Normalo´s und die mit Rädern Namens 301 oder 101 

Wünsch euch heute viel Spass Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na dann wird es also demnächst immer mind. 2 Gruppen geben die Normalo´s und die mit Rädern Namens 301 oder 101



Was früher die Cannondales, sind heute die Litevilles - gehasst, verdammt, vergöttert...

PS: Lizenzgebühr für die Verwendung meiner Signatur nach Absprache...


----------



## supasini (11. April 2010)

wir konnten sogar Doppelkopf spielen (zumindest solange, bis die Gruppe die Guides verloren hat )


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was früher die Cannondales, sind heute die Litevilles - gehasst, verdammt, vergöttert...
> 
> PS: Lizenzgebühr für die Verwendung meiner Signatur nach Absprache...



puuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Ich werde dann ja nur geliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> wir konnten sogar Doppelkopf spielen (zumindest solange, bis die Gruppe die Guides verloren hat )



Na da konntest du doch dann einspringen!!!!!!!!


----------



## supasini (11. April 2010)

das hast du falsch verstanden: Uwe und ich waren einträchtig beieinander


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2010)

War super, der Kuchen 

Danke Uwe, schöne Tour!
Gruesse


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. April 2010)

Wie immer: alles super, vielen Dank, Uwe. Und stolz können wir außerdem sein, haben wir doch eine nach meiner Kenntnis neue Variante für den TT-Legendenschatz gefunden: Halbe Gruppe wartet mal lockere 20 Minuten auf andere Halbgruppe (die mit den Guides), die aber längst in der Kneipe sitzt!


----------



## surftigresa (11. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na dann wird es also demnächst immer mind. 2 Gruppen geben die Normalo´s und die mit Rädern Namens 301 oder 101
> 
> Wünsch euch heute viel Spass Grüße Micha


 
Also als normal würde ich bei uns keinen bezeichnen. Deshalb fühle ich mich ja immer so wohl mit Euch 

War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour heute  ... und auch nur ein ganzganzkleines Stückchen Radweg dabei  Nette Mitfahrer, tolle Trails und das Wetter hat sich ja auch noch ganz gut gehalten (seitdem ich im Vinschgau war, bin ich da wieder schnell zufrieden...). Wieder genug Energie für die Woche getankt.

Danke Uwe!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also als normal würde ich bei uns keinen bezeichnen. Deshalb fühle ich mich ja immer so wohl mit Euch
> 
> War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour heute  ... und auch nur ein ganzganzkleines Stückchen Radweg dabei  Nette Mitfahrer, tolle Trails und das Wetter hat sich ja auch noch ganz gut gehalten (seitdem ich im Vinschgau war, bin ich da wieder schnell zufrieden...). Wieder genug Energie für die Woche getankt.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn schon Normal????????
Freut mich das ihr eine schöne Tour  hattet. Hoffe doch das ich dann am Dienstag einen großen Teil von euch sehe. Will doch wissen was ich verpasst habe.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. April 2010)

Shit, da hab ich doch glatt vergessen, was nachzufragen: Junger Freund, dessen Namen ich nicht mal weiß, der Du aber heute mitgefahren bist, schick' mir doch bitte eine PN mit den Kontaktdaten von jenem Laden in Köln, der Dir das Rennrad sowie das Mountainbike ergonomisch eingestellt hat. Oder stell die Kontaktdaten hier rein, weil ja womöglich auch andere interessiert sind. Das klang nämlich alles sehr überzeugend. Schon mal mille grazie!


----------



## Alexson1985 (11. April 2010)

Also, da dies meine erste Fahrt mit dem Team Tomburg war, möchte ich hier mein Resümee für den heutigen Tag ziehen.
Vielen Dank an die Guides, die Tour war wirklich erste Klasse, der Trailanteil, wie auch die Art der gefahrenen Trails, sowie die netten und hilfsbereiten Menschen mit denen ich fahren durfte (hier auch noch mal ein Dankeschön an die schnellen und kompetenten Helfer, die Ersatzteile werde ich natürlich beim nächsten Treffen mitbringen ) haben mich überzeugt, dass ich das nächste mal wieder dabei sein werde....und ich freu mich sogar schon, obwohl am Ende meine Pobacken ziemlich weh taten 
Naja, und dem Motto des TT sind wir ja -soweit ich das beurteilen kann- auch treu geblieben (keine Tour ohne Schäden am Fahrrad?? oder so ähnlich war das doch, oder?) 

PS: Auf die Bilder freue ich mich auch schon, werden die hier eingestellt?

Viele Grüße, Alex


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2010)

Alexson1985 schrieb:


> Naja, und dem Motto des TT sind wir ja -soweit ich das beurteilen kann- auch treu geblieben (keine Tour ohne Schäden am Fahrrad?? oder so ähnlich war das doch, oder?)
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße, Alex



Na ja wir sind auch nicht zum Spass unterwegs oder?


----------



## Merlin (12. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> War super, der Kuchen
> 
> Danke Uwe, schöne Tour!
> Gruesse



Keinen Regenguss mehr abbekommen zum Schluss? Wir sind im Auto durch einen ziemlichen Schauer gefahren, der in eure Richtung zog...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> War super, der Kuchen
> 
> Danke Uwe, schöne Tour!
> Gruesse



hat der Uwe Kuchen gebacken??
Das ist ja gut zu wissen, wenn ich mal Hilfe brauche weiß ich dann wen ich ansprechen muß.


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2010)

Na, nicht ganz, aber spontan aufgrund der sich dich noch blicken lassender Sonne eingekehrt...

Den Regen haben wir kurz vor der Tomburg zu spüren bekommen, waren aber nur noch 500m, Glück gehabt!

Lt Melanie waren es 1399HM 

gruesse


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2010)

Jau, schön war's.
Prima, auch mal wieder ein paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen. War ja bei dem Tempo dann auch noch Luft für das ein oder andere Schwätzchen.
Bei 12 Leuten war die Gruppe doch erstaunlich eng beisammen, ein Indiz dafür das es Niemand so wirklich eilig hatte.

Bilder hab ich keine gemacht, ich weiß nicht ob überhaupt welche gemacht worden sind, naja, war ja auch nicht wirklich Photowetter.

Kann sein, das es nächste Woche wieder eine langsame Tour gibt:

Mal wieder eine *REHA* Tour für mein Brüderchen. 
Thomas, falls du grünes Licht bekommst, dann stell doch bitte den Termin ins LMB.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, schön war's.
> Prima, auch mal wieder ein paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen. War ja bei dem Tempo dann auch noch Luft für das ein oder andere Schwätzchen.
> Bei 12 Leuten war die Gruppe doch erstaunlich eng beisammen, ein Indiz dafür das es Niemand so wirklich eilig hatte.
> 
> ...



Schade da wär ich gerne dabei. Aber ich habe nächstes We den Patrick. Wie sieht es denn morgen bei dir aus Uwe?


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schade da wär ich gerne dabei. Aber ich habe nächstes We den Patrick. Wie sieht es denn morgen bei dir aus Uwe?




...morgen kommt der Dachdecker, da hab ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...morgen kommt der Dachdecker, da hab ich leider keine Zeit.



So,so morgen kommts dem Dachdecker und du kannst dann nicht!!!!!!!!
sollte uns das zu denken geben??
Ich denke nein!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. April 2010)

Ich denke doch: Weshalb denn wohl 'ne Reha-Tour?

Würde aber vermutlich auch ohne vorangegangenen Dachdeckerbesuch die Teilnahme an der Reha-Tour riskieren: Eifel-Litti, der (mit leichtem Muskelkätzchen in den Beinen) herzlich grüßt


----------



## supasini (12. April 2010)

Also dann hier mal die wenigen Bildschen, die ich gemacht hab:

Start an der Tomburg: sieht fast aus, als wollten wir ne CTF machen. Und merkwürdig: um 11 sind schon alle da, und wir fahren sogar fast pünktlich los!







Nach entspannter Anfahrt - ganz langsam! bloß nicht unter 20 km/h fahren - auf der Suche nach Trails hinter Kalenborn: "Nein, wir MTBler fahren niemals quer durch den Wald!" (außer, wir werden dazu gezwungen, weil mal wieder irgendein schwachsinniger Orkan Mikado spielen wollte! - was auf dieser Tour aber noch an einigen anderen Stellen der Fall war)






"Wo ist mein Guide?!"






Abfahrt von der Akropolis (für manche auch Abschieb, das wurde aber nicht dokumentiert )






wobei Protektoren und Fullies denifitif überbewertet werden...






Dann hab ich Uwe und Uwe mir noch einen dem jeweils anderen unbekannten Trail gezeigt, die beide sehr gefallen haben, es gab Erbsensuppe am Krausberg, eine Downhillgruppe am Alfred-Dahm-Turm - wobei sich wieder gezeigt hat, dass gutes MAterial noch keine guten Radfahrer ausmacht 
Und dann hab ich irgendwann gemeckert: "Das ist ja gar keine TT-Tour, keine Pannen, alle noch beieinander und wir sind quasi schon zu Hause!" Das konnte Uwe natürlich nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und hat erstmal einem neuen Jünger des gepflegten Geländeratspochts in den Reifen gebissen:






(ich vermute, sogar mehrmals)

und zur guten Letzt haben wir es geschafft, uns von 2/3 der Gruppe verlieren zu lassen! Das hat es m.W. auch noch nicht gegeben. War aber sehr gemütlich, wie wir dann zu viert noch zur Scheune nach Hilberath zur nächsten Einkehr gegondelt sind.

Ih danke auf jeden Fall schon mal den Menschen, die mehr Bargeld dabei hatten als ich und hoffe auf nen Link zu dem Video von dem hinterherfahrenden Martin vom vorherfahrenden Martin


----------



## surftigresa (12. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine *REHA* Tour für mein Brüderchen.
> Thomas, falls du grünes Licht bekommst, dann stell doch bitte den Termin ins LMB.



Verdammt, da wäre ich aber auch gerne dabei!

Stell es rechtzeitig ein Thomas, dann habe ich noch Zeit, um mir vielleicht doch wieder einen freien Sonntag herauszuhandeln 

Freu' mich auf jeden Fall schon drauf, Dich wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (12. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Verdammt, da wäre ich aber auch gerne dabei!
> 
> Stell es rechtzeitig ein Thomas, dann habe ich noch Zeit, um mir vielleicht doch wieder einen freien Sonntag herauszuhandeln
> 
> Freu' mich auf jeden Fall schon drauf, Dich wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen.



Na das wäre doch auch das Richtige für Andre.Alles schön gemütlich, halt ´ne Rehatour!


----------



## Alexson1985 (12. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na ja wir sind auch nicht zum Spass unterwegs oder?



Da bin ich ganz und gar deiner Meinung

Sollte am nächsten Sonntag wieder eine TT-Tour starten, werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht teilnehmen können, muss leider arbeiten 
Aber wenn jemand am Samstag fahren möchte, schliesse ich mich gerne wieder an um noch ein paar schöne Trails im Ahrtal kennen zu lernen.

PS: Bilder sind super und ganz nebenbei habe ich auch noch 2 neue  persönliche Rekorde gebrochen:
1. Mehr als 1000 hm / Tour (lt. Tacho: 1223)
2. Erster Snake Bite ( nu weiss ich auch was das ist)

Grüße, Alex


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2010)

Feiner Bericht Martin, äh.... ich meine natürlich den Martin Es aus Öi. 

Auf die bewegten Bilder von den vor und nachfahrenden Martins warten wir ja noch.


----------



## Cattie (13. April 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Shit, da hab ich doch glatt vergessen, was nachzufragen: Junger Freund, dessen Namen ich nicht mal weiß, der Du aber heute mitgefahren bist, schick' mir doch bitte eine PN mit den Kontaktdaten von jenem Laden in Köln, der Dir das Rennrad sowie das Mountainbike ergonomisch eingestellt hat. Oder stell die Kontaktdaten hier rein, weil ja womöglich auch andere interessiert sind. Das klang nämlich alles sehr überzeugend. Schon mal mille grazie!



Nichts lieber als das 

Die Internetadresse lautet http://www.komsport.de/
Über email kannst du auch ganz einfach Kontakt mit den Jungs aufnehmen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. April 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Juhuuuuuuuu, darf wieder aufs Rad Arzt hat grünes Licht gegeben. Aber vorsichtig fahren, meint er. 

Reha-Tour steht drin

Bis dann.

Der Auferstandene


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Juhuuuuuuuu, darf wieder aufs Rad Arzt hat grünes Licht gegeben. Aber vorsichtig fahren, meint er.
> 
> ...



 klasse Thomas !!!

Wie wärs mit heute Abend Ramersdorf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (13. April 2010)

Willkommen zurück, Thomas!

Dann kannst du ja wieder voll ins Training einsteigen!


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2010)

Steht auf das Veröffentlichen von Tomburg Touren als GPS Track nicht mindestens Vierteilung am Fuße der Selbigen?


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Steht auf das Veröffentlichen von Tomburg Touren als GPS Track nicht mindestens Vierteilung am Fuße der Selbigen?



Nunja....zur Gewohnheit sollte das nicht werden...


----------



## blitzfitz (13. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nunja....zur Gewohnheit sollte das nicht werden...



Aber ein Spass zur Abwechslung wär's schon!


----------



## surftigresa (13. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na das wäre doch auch das Richtige für Andre.Alles schön gemütlich, halt ´ne Rehatour!


 
Da bräuchte ich aber auch noch 'ne Garantie, dass es nicht mehr als 700Hm werden.....

Dieses WE bin ich aber leider in Lippstadt. Aber vielleicht lässt sich das WE ja schon Sonntag morgen beenden .


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> klasse Thomas !!!
> 
> Wie wärs mit heute Abend Ramersdorf ?



HIhi!

Sorry, heute abend ging leider nicht. Hatte Spätschicht Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei.

@PacMan: Jetzt wird für Duisburg trainiert

Aber jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf Morgen. Frei und das Wetter soll supi werden.............


----------



## Redfraggle (14. April 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Steht auf das Veröffentlichen von Tomburg Touren als GPS Track nicht mindestens Vierteilung am Fuße der Selbigen?



Das wär ja mal ein Spektakel, wie zu Zeiten als die Tomburg noch ganz
war!


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Juhuuuuuuuu, darf wieder aufs Rad Arzt hat grünes Licht gegeben. Aber vorsichtig fahren, meint er.
> 
> ...



Dann hoffe ich mal das es bei Reha bleibt 
Was hast du denn vor zu fahren,bequem mit Hardtail fahrbar oder muss ich mein Fully bis zum Wochenende wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. April 2010)

Vaterschatstestergebnis:




NEGATIV, bin nicht der Vater


----------



## monsterchen (15. April 2010)

ääähhmmm, gratuliert man da eigendlich auch ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Vaterschatstestergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hast du mir doch schon vor Wochen, Monaten erzählt. Hats du schon wieder was angestellt?


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. April 2010)

monsterchen schrieb:


> ääähhmmm, gratuliert man da eigendlich auch ??????



Na ich denke in diesem Fall darfst du gratulieren. Ich übrigens auch. Ist ja ne perfekte Woche für dich Thomas.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2010)

Diese Schlampe...




ultra2 schrieb:


> Das hast du mir doch schon vor Wochen, Monaten erzählt. Hats du schon wieder was angestellt?



naja, wenn man nicht mehr so gut sieht...





monsterchen schrieb:


> ääähhmmm, gratuliert man da eigendlich auch ??????




ich denke, es wird bald ein kein-Babypinkeln geben...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. April 2010)

Hab mich soeben für Sonntag angemeldet; aber wehe, es wird nicht "sehr langsam".

Freut sich auf das Wiedersehen mit einem offenbar auch nachts recht umtriebigen Tageswanderer: Eifel-Litti, der herzlich grüßt


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das es bei Reha bleibt
> Was hast du denn vor zu fahren,bequem mit Hardtail fahrbar oder muss ich mein Fully bis zum Wochenende wieder zusammenbauen



Alles mit HT fahrbar  keine Sorge, ist doch eine TT Tour...

Thomas: sehr gut gemacht! Glückwunsch und Schwein gehabt...


----------



## supasini (15. April 2010)

und Thomas: Liteville bestellt?   
beim "kein-baby-bepinkeln" bin ich dabei


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2010)

Heute eine schöne, kurz und knackige Runde im Siebengebirge mit seeehr gut gelauntem Guide und nicht weniger gut gelaunten Mitfahrern gedreht!
Ne war dat schön.Alles trocken und ein wahnsinnig schöner Sonnenuntergang.Topdeluxe!


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. April 2010)

Tja, da scheint der herr ultra etwas falsch verstanden zu haben. naja, ist ja jetzt auch egal.

bin froh, das diese sache nun endlich vorbei ist und ich wieder ein normales leben führen kann, ohne diesen hintergedanken.

Volker: das war das richtige wort: SCHLAMPE
Martin: liteville wird nicht bestellt
´
die tour am sonntag wird einen sehr hohen anteil an forstautobahnen haben. also absolut HT-tauglich. 

der satz des tages:

Unter Berücksichtigung der DNA-Befunde ist es demnach offenbar unmöglich, das Herr T.W.der biologische Vater des Kindes ....... ist.

ein total erleichteter thomas wünscht allen noch ne schöne woche


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2010)

Teilnehmerinnen noch neben Helm & Hirn in Keuschheitsgürtel einschmieden? Ich werf schon mal den Feuerpüster an... Schön, dass auch mal weniger Chromosomenpärchen gewinnen können, ich hatt' die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben Leider dienstlich dem Spass verwehrt, 
aber die Saison wirft ja erst Silberstreifen über den (nun deutlich chromosomenbereinigten) Horizont! Glückwunsch, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (16. April 2010)

@Thomas,

freut mich riesig für Dich 

Wir sehen uns Sonntag extrem gut gelaunt auf dem Rad 

Gruss,
Melanie

P.s.: Ich bringe André am Sonntag mit. Und wehe einer sagt was, falls es mehr als 700Hm werden!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (16. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> P.s.: Ich bringe André am Sonntag mit. Und wehe einer sagt was, falls es mehr als 700Hm werden!!!



Sind wir jeh mehr gefahren!?


----------



## supasini (17. April 2010)

nachdem wir gerade bei H&S einen netten Einkauf hatten und littlesini einige schöne Sachen bekommen hat steigt die Hoffnung und Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er sich morgen zeitig aus dem Bett gequält bekommt und wir gemeinsam starten. Wir reisen dann mit dem Rad an, also falls wir nicht punkt 11 vor Ort sind, dann bitte noch ein paar min. warten. Eifellitti hat auf jeden fall auch die Nummer von meinem Fahrradhändi (die auf Touren sinnvoller ist anzuwählen als meine alltagsnummer - vgl. letzten Sonntag.) (es ist die mit der -01 hinten, -00 ist auto...)


----------



## philbertII (17. April 2010)

Habe mich auch gerade zur TT-Tour angemeldet - weiß aber nicht, wo der Parkplatz Tomburg ist, weil zum ersten Mal bei dieser Tour dabei...! Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Mitnahmeplatz frei??? Keine Ahnung, wie weit die Anfahrt per Rad ist...würde vermutlich schon eher mit dem Auto dorthin kommen...
LG Sabine


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2010)

der TT-Parkplatz ist hier, von Mehlem aus brauche ich ca. 45min mit dem Rad.


Edit: ich habe gerade meinen Sohn überzeugt morgen mitzukommen und angemeldet. Sollen wir zusammen fahren? Ich würde dann 9.45h bei mir vorschlagen. Rest per PN.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. April 2010)

philbertII schrieb:


> Habe mich auch gerade zur TT-Tour angemeldet - weiß aber nicht, wo der Parkplatz Tomburg ist, weil zum ersten Mal bei dieser Tour dabei...! Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Mitnahmeplatz frei??? Keine Ahnung, wie weit die Anfahrt per Rad ist...würde vermutlich schon eher mit dem Auto dorthin kommen...
> LG Sabine



mensch sabine, warum hast du gestern abend keinen ton darüber gesagt. kann dich mitnehmen. kannst du um 10.20uhr am bonner verteiler an der araltanke sein?

freu mich auf morgen. die teilnehmerzahl ist ja wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> freu mich auf morgen. die teilnehmerzahl ist ja wahnsinn


Es gibt ja auch genug zu feiern!


----------



## Merlin (17. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> mensch sabine, warum hast du gestern abend keinen ton darüber gesagt. kann dich mitnehmen. kannst du um 10.20uhr am bonner verteiler an der araltanke sein?
> 
> freu mich auf morgen. die teilnehmerzahl ist ja wahnsinn



Ich freue mich ebenfalls schon auf morgen...und werde wohl auch noch zwei Leute mitbringen (und auch was für die Frauenquote tun).


----------



## philbertII (18. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> mensch sabine, warum hast du gestern abend keinen ton darüber gesagt. kann dich mitnehmen. kannst du um 10.20uhr am bonner verteiler an der araltanke sein?
> 
> freu mich auf morgen. die teilnehmerzahl ist ja wahnsinn




Oh, super Tom. Dann komme ich dahin!

@Barbara: Damit brauch ich ja dann nicht nach Alfter zu radeln - muss mich ja für die anstrengende Tour schonen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. April 2010)

Erster? Ha! 

Jedenfalls war es heute wie immer: Wunderbare Tour diesmal sogar bei besonders wunderbarem Wetter. Und ein wunderbarer - wenn auch zuweilen ob der einzuschlagenden Richtung verwunderter - Guide, was will man mehr? Richtig, nette Mitfahrer. Und davon gab's wie immer reichlich. Vielen Dank an den Herrn Tageswanderer für die Tour und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## ania (18. April 2010)

Das hätte auch für mich eine ganz schöne Tour sein können. Nur mein Kreislauf wollte nicht kooperieren  Das war etwas peinlich für mich - bei einer so großen Gruppe  Sonst war die Tour echt schön. 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, besonders an Uwe und Daywalker und meinen Freund Halfstep 

 Ich habe aber noch eins gelernt. Ich soll nicht mehr mit einer so fortgeschrittenen Gruppe mitfarhen 
LG
ania


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2010)

Startaufstellung




Der neue Lite-Walker











Die jüngste TT-Teilnehmerin.









Das Feld rollt an, der Fahrer an der Spitze ist nicht so genau zu erkennen ...




... doch 2 Sekunden später ist der neue Uphillmeister gekürt:








Ja, dies war eine richtige Reha-Tour. Vielen Dank an Daywalker!


----------



## Redfraggle (18. April 2010)

So viel Lobpudelei ist zwar langweilig, aber ich finde bei bestem Willen kein Haar in der Suppe:
Traumwetter, wie Guido schon erwähnte.
Traumbedingungen, es staubt sogar!
Traumgruppe ( ohne Komentar )
Traumguide !
Traumeinkehr!
Fazit:Topdeluxe Tag.Uwe und ich haben auf dem Rückweg nochmal eine kleine Rast im Kottenforst eingelegt, ne wat war dat idyllisch!

@Ania, mach Dir mal keinen Kopf.Wir sind immer froh neue Leute dabei zu
haben, vor allem wenn die Frauenquote dadurch angehoben wird, und TT- Touren sind nie so ganz ohne.


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der neue Lite-Walker
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]



Der ist ja weißer als der VW-Bus...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2010)

das sind weiße armlinge !


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. April 2010)

Hallo!

bin immernoch sprachlos.soviele menschen auf zwei und mehr rädern mensch leute, wie habe ich euch und das radfahren vermisst. Tekki: die bilder sind klasse
ania: beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt besser

war ein supergeiler-tag. danke an euch allen

@komiker volker; wenn ich mich jetzt neben den bus stellen würde, dann würdest du einen unterschied sehen. habe mir einen sonnenbrand auf armen und beinen geholt


 Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (18. April 2010)

Naja,das mit der Tischreservierung für 25 hat zwar nicht so geklappt,aber wir haben uns ja alle wo dazwischengemogelt 
Aber da schaut man gerne drüber weg,der Tag war echt...... TOP!


Freue mich schon auf die nächste "REHA" Tour


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @komiker volker; wenn ich mich jetzt neben den bus stellen würde, dann würdest du einen unterschied sehen. habe mir einen sonnenbrand auf armen und beinen geholt



Lieber nen Sonnenbrand vom Biken, als Kellerblässe vom Sofasurfen...


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die nächste "REHA" Tour


Dies ist ab jetzt Pflicht.

Übrigens, ich war im Oktober 2009 für 9 Tage im Krankenhaus und könnte eine Reha-Tour gebrauchen. Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?

-trekki


----------



## blitzfitz (18. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies ist ab jetzt Pflicht.
> 
> Übrigens, ich war im Oktober 2009 für 9 Tage im Krankenhaus und könnte eine Reha-Tour gebrauchen. Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> -trekki



Klar! Und ich mach auch gerne den Guide. 

Ich seh schon, dies wird das Jahr der Reha-Touren. 

Ralf


----------



## surftigresa (18. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> -trekki


 
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
Aber beim Bergsprint lasse ich Euch gerne den Vortritt. Ich versuch dann dafür noch 40Hm mehr zu sammeln. Dann hätte ich mein Saisonziel 2010 auch direkt erreicht.


----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2010)

Auch von mir Danke! Das war gestern eine feine traumhafte Tour! Sehr nette Mitfahrer.  Hab den ersten Staub an meinem Bike, aber auch Matschspritzer ,weil Thomas die letzten Schlammlöcher gefunden hat! Ich dachte ich brauche nur ein Staubtuch um das Bike sauber zu bekommen.
Beim nächstenmal bin ich wieder dabei
Gruß
Jürgen

PS Weiß einer wieviel wir geradelt sind?


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies ist ab jetzt Pflicht.
> 
> Übrigens, ich war im Oktober 2009 für 9 Tage im Krankenhaus und könnte eine Reha-Tour gebrauchen. Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> -trekki



Ich schwenke dann auf dem Berg die Siegerflagge. Du mußt mir nur genug Zeit lassen vor euch oben zu sein.


----------



## supasini (19. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies ist ab jetzt Pflicht.
> 
> Übrigens, ich war im Oktober 2009 für 9 Tage im Krankenhaus und könnte eine Reha-Tour gebrauchen. Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> -trekki



ich bin badei - und werde die Sprinteinlagen freiwillig verlieren. Aber lang kann und mach ich gerne!


----------



## Halfstep (19. April 2010)

schöne tour gestern. geniales wetter und sehr nette leute. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies ist ab jetzt Pflicht.
> 
> Übrigens, ich war im Oktober 2009 für 9 Tage im Krankenhaus und könnte eine Reha-Tour gebrauchen. Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> -trekki



Wie wäre es denn wenn wir daraus eine Vatertags-Reha-Tour machen würden??


----------



## supasini (19. April 2010)

Vatertag - Himmelfahrt - LV&Friends


----------



## Conbey (19. April 2010)

So, von mir dann auch mal ein fettes DANKE für die super Tour gestern, 
hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht!

Bis bald mal wieder,

Markus


----------



## blitzfitz (19. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Mir schwebt etwas in der Richtung vor, wie die legendäre Blitzfitz-Will's-Wissen - Tour, jedoch mit Bergsprint Einlagen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> -trekki



Terminvorschlag für die Ich-Will's-Wissen-Tour.

08.05. Samstag ODER
09.05. Sonntag

Welcher Tag passt Euch besser? 

(BTW, ich tendiere ja zum Samstag.)

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. April 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Terminvorschlag für die Ich-Will's-Wissen-Tour.
> 
> 08.05. Samstag ODER
> 09.05. Sonntag
> ...



Wenn ich es überhaupt schaffe (und mir den Ausflug zutraue), dann würde auch mir der Samstag sehr viel besser passen.


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2010)

*Dieser Herr wollte endlich wieder auf's Rad:
*






und viele bikenden Menschen wollten ihn dabei begleiten:







Da die Meute zu ungeduldig war konnte der Start allerdings nur unter Safty Car erfolgen:






Ich muß schon sagen: REHA Touren liegen voll im Trend​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. April 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Terminvorschlag für die Ich-Will's-Wissen-Tour.
> 
> 08.05. Samstag ODER
> 09.05. Sonntag
> ...



Samstag kommt drauf an wann du los willst. Sonst würde mir der Sonntag besser passen. Aber an mir soll es nicht liegen.

Grüße Micha
bis de Ovend


----------



## supasini (20. April 2010)

ich kann wenn dann nur am Sonntag. Wird es der gleiche Mist wie beim letzten Mal? Viele Forststraßen, ewig lang, falsches Rad, nix zu lachen? dann wär ich wirklich gerne wieder dabei


----------



## surftigresa (20. April 2010)

Mir ist das egal, beide Tage gehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. April 2010)

Am 9. Mai sind Landtagswahlen. Solltet Ihr bei der Zeitplanung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Am 9. Mai sind Landtagswahlen. Solltet Ihr bei der Zeitplanung berücksichtigen.



Mach doch auch ne Abstimmung auf doodle, dann haben alle Zeit...


----------



## Redfraggle (20. April 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Am 9. Mai sind Landtagswahlen. Solltet Ihr bei der Zeitplanung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. April 2010)

Denkt auch einer bei dem Datum an *Mutter*tag....?


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. April 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Am 9. Mai sind Landtagswahlen. Solltet Ihr bei der Zeitplanung berücksichtigen.



wo liegt das Problem? Man kann doch Wahlen und Muttertag in der Zeit von 8-9 abhandeln und sich dann um 10 treffen um Rad zu fahren.


----------



## philbertII (20. April 2010)

...und jetzt nochmal ein Nachzügler-Dankeschön für die spitzenmäßige Sonntagsfahrt  - war das genial! Vielen Dank Thomas!!!

@ Ralf: Vielen Dank für die bequeme Passage nach Hause!

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2010)

Ich mach schonmal ein wenig Werbung für das TT-Auswärtsspiel am nächsten Sonntag:
Falls ich das richtig verstanden habe übernimmt Ralf das Auswärtsspiel im Mai.
Bleibt also noch der nächste und gleichzeitig letzte Sonntag im Monat März.

Ich habe mit Manni (einem der nördlichsten TT Mitglieder) einen äusserst kompetenten Guide in der Ecke: Wupperberge - Leverkusen/Opladen für Sonntag gewinnen können.

Termin und Startpunkt wird er dann noch veröffentlichen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Manni (einem der nördlichsten TT Mitglieder) einen äusserst kompetenten Guide in der Ecke: Wupperberge - Leverkusen/Opladen für Sonntag gewinnen können...



Nach Team III nun auch noch das TT, tz tz, muß echt toll sein bei uns...

Das letzte Mal warst du bei meiner Hochzeit 2005 in den Wupperbergen, wenn ich so zurückdenke, oder?

Ob ich dabei bin, weiß ich noch nicht. Vorhin hab ich Nachricht bekommen, daß mein neuer Rahmen abholbereit ist. Ob ich den bis zum WE zusammen habe kann ich nicht sagen, da ich gewiß noch ein paar evt. nicht mehr passende Teile (Sattelstütze, Spanner, defekter Steuersatz) ersetzen muß. Naja, wait & see...


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ob ich dabei bin, weiß ich noch nicht. Vorhin hab ich Nachricht bekommen, daß mein neuer Rahmen abholbereit ist. Ob ich den bis zum WE zusammen habe kann ich nicht sagen, da ich gewiß noch ein paar evt. nicht mehr passende Teile (Sattelstütze, Spanner, defekter Steuersatz) ersetzen muß. Naja, wait & see...




...lass halt die Finger spielen, Volker. Ansonsten hätte ich noch ein angebrochenes Juchem für dich.


----------



## joscho (20. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nach Team III nun auch noch das TT, tz tz, muß echt toll sein bei uns...



Ist es - fällt Dir das schon nicht mehr auf  Und wenn Du mal vernünftig aufräumen würdest, wäre es noch schöner


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Vorhin hab ich Nachricht bekommen, daß mein neuer Rahmen abholbereit ist....



Lass mich raten: Ist ein Liteville, oder?


----------



## supasini (20. April 2010)




----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist es - fällt Dir das schon nicht mehr auf  Und wenn Du mal vernünftig aufräumen würdest, wäre es noch schöner



Nach knapp 20 Jahren MTB und vorher 15 Jahren motorisiert in der Gegend ist das nicht mehr wirklich spannend. Außerdem bin ich einer der wenigen, der da nicht nur mal nen Ast wegsägt, sondern auch mal Gestrüpp wegschneidet. Aber die Kollegen mit Motorsäge zieren sich ja, mal samstags ein richtiges Trailcleaning zu machen.




Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Ist ein Liteville, oder?



Nee, kann ich mir nicht leisten, die haben keine lebenslange Garantie, welche ich in diesem Fall nach 8 Jahren in Anspruch nehmen durfte...

Aber vielleicht bekomme ich in weiteren 8 Jahren, wenn Liteville bis dahin Cannondale übernommen hat, einen aktuellen LV-Rahmen...


----------



## ultra2 (20. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... muß echt toll sein bei uns...



Wir wollen es nicht übertreiben, es ist zumindest nett.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Vorhin hab ich Nachricht bekommen, daß mein neuer Rahmen abholbereit ist...



Fängt der Namen des Modells mit Ri an und endet auf ze?


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Fängt der Namen des Modells mit Ri an und endet auf ze?



Könnte sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (20. April 2010)

Net schläsch, da hast du ja mal eben 10 Jahre Mountainbikeevolution übersprungen


----------



## ultra2 (20. April 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Net schläsch, da hast du ja mal eben 10 Jahre Mountainbikeevolution übersprungen



Ich vermute auch, es wird ein wenig wie bei Catweazle sein.


----------



## supasini (20. April 2010)

schraub schneller, enerschie - wir wollen dich auf dem neuen Rad sehen (ohne faceplant, 





wenn möglich)


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. April 2010)

Bruda: Die Bilder vom Sonntag sindS-P-I-T-Z-E
Einfach klasse


----------



## Redfraggle (20. April 2010)

@ Volker, wer ist denn Rico Bremseklöten?!
   Ein Rize, schickes Rädchen, gratuliere!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. April 2010)

Ich wollte am Samstag Nachmittag mal eine gemütliche RR-Runde fahren. Mit Ausklang in Remagen beim Italiener. Wer hätte Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Ist ein Liteville, oder?



Wat sollte den Herr Enrgy mit so einer Mainstream Schaukel.


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ Volker, wer ist denn Rico Bremseklöten?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Aj4lDOdFQ4"]YouTube- Wolfgang und Anneliese - Uhu-Uhren aus dem Erzgebirge[/nomedia]


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. April 2010)

TTler gehen übrigens gelegentlich auch Bergradeln - und zwar ohne orthopädische Bergsprinteinlagen.


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> schraub schneller, enerschie...



Tja, da hab ich mit meiner Skepsis mal wieder (halb) richtig gelegen.

Erstmal zum Positiven:

Ein niegelnagelneuer mattschwarzer Rize 1.40 Rahmen incl. Monarch Dämpfer und Tretlagerhülse ist soeben in meinen Besitz übergegangen 

nun zum unschöneren Teil:

Sattelstütze, Spanner und Umwerfer passen nicht mehr, die sind zu dünn.
Schade, denn die gute alte original Syncros fahre ich schon seit '98.
Den Umwerfer hab ich auch erst vor nem JAhr montiert. Naja, kannste nix machen. Die Kosten für Neuteile halten sich ja noch in Grenzen.

Etwas blöder ist aber, daß die neueren CDs andere Maße bei den Steuerrohren haben:

1.) Die alten Lagerschalen passen nicht mehr, sind im Außendurchmeser zu klein.
2.) Ich muß, um es mit meinem alten Steuerrohr in der Länge (Doppelbrücke!) überhaupt passend zu bekommen, die Steuerlager direkt in den Rahmen pressen. Das Steuerrohr des Rahmens ist wohl etwas länger als am alten Jekyll, dafür werden die Lager im Steuerrohr versteckt (heißt das integriert? hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen mich damit zu beschäftigen).
Sollte es Schalen für die Aufnahme von Lagern geben, werden diese Lager aber im Innendurchmesser zu klein für mein altes Lefty-Steuerrohr sein.
Also nur wenn ich die Lager direkt ohne Schale reinkloppe, passt das alte Steuerrohr der Lefty von der Länge her und ich kann die im Durchmesser passenden Lager (die alten) nehmen.
Ob die Gabel dann von der Bauhöhe her geometriemäßig überhaupt zum Rahmen passt, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber ich fahre ja gerne mit viel Sag hinten.

Also bin ich für Sonntag vermutlich erstmal raus, das wird mir zu hektisch die Teile so übers Knie brechend zu besorgen.


PS: und, ja, ich habe wieder lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen...


----------



## ultra2 (21. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, da hab ich mit meiner Skepsis mal wieder (halb) richtig gelegen.
> 
> Erstmal zum Positiven:
> 
> Ein niegelnagelneuer mattschwarzer Rize 1.40 Rahmen incl. Monarch Dämpfer und Tretlagerhülse ist soeben in meinen Besitz übergegangen



Glückwunsch zum Rahmen und Beileid zum Dämpfer. Setz schon mal auf deine Teileliste einen Fox-Dämpfer. Der Monarch soll mehr als bescheiden sein.


----------



## blitzfitz (21. April 2010)

Wegen Muttertag, Wahl und sonstigen Hindernissen am 09.05., findet die Team Tomburg "Ich will's wissen Tour" am SAMSTAG, den 08.05. statt.

Hier geht's zur Anmeldung: "Ich will's wissen Tour",  wenn ihr euch traut. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Manni (21. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

für Sonntag hab ich einen Termin eingestellt.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2010)

Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich nochmal mit dem alten Principia ein Stück mit, bis mir der Ar$ch weh oder die Luft knapp wird, je nachdem, was zuerst eintritt...


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Rahmen und Beileid zum Dämpfer. Setz schon mal auf deine Teileliste einen Fox-Dämpfer. Der Monarch soll mehr als bescheiden sein.



Oh jeh, bist du denn des Wahnsinns? Das kommst du ja vom Regen in die Traufe! 

Nein, im Ernst: Die Monarch Dämpfer neigen dazu, ab Werk schonmal zu zicken, was meist aber schnell in Eigenregie behoben ist. Danach funktionieren die Teile wirklich gut...ich habe in beiden Rädern Monarchen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. April 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Wegen Muttertag, Wahl und sonstigen Hindernissen am 09.05., findet die Team Tomburg "Ich will's wissen Tour" am SAMSTAG, den 08.05. statt.
> 
> Hier geht's zur Anmeldung: "Ich will's wissen Tour",  wenn ihr euch traut.
> 
> ...



Ich trau mich schon aber aus den genannten Gründen ist das etwas zu früh für mich.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (22. April 2010)

Ich will's ja eigentlich immer wissen 

Also hab' ich mal den Anfang gemacht. So Jungs, jetzt könnt Ihr Euch auch trauen .

Das Dumme ist nur, dass meine Eltern da in Urlaub sind. Damit gibt's kein " Mami ich kann nicht mehr. Bitte hol mich ab ". Irgendein Plan B muss mir bis dahin also noch einfallen....

Viele Grüsse vom Tiger in mir


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. April 2010)

Also der blitzefitze und ich fahren am Samstag ab 14 Uhr30 auf dünnen Reifen, wie sieht es denn bei euch aus Barbara und Uwe?


----------



## Trekki (23. April 2010)

Ich will's auch wissen, jetzt ist die Frauenquote von 50% auf 33% gesunken.
Da der start ja erst um 9h ist, nehme ich wohl besser Licht mit.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. April 2010)

So das war ja gestern mal wieder eine feine RR-Tour. Hat spass gemacht. Können wir gerne nochmal wiederholen Ralf.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. April 2010)

Hey Uwe,

ich bin gestern auf dem Spuren des Ahrtalglühen-2008 unterwegs gewesen. Die Tour funktioniert auch hervorragend im Frühjahr. Auch wenn sich das Abschlussgetränk deutlich vom damaligen unterschied. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es bald mal wieder mit euch von der Tomburg zu starten.

Daniel

@Micha
Im größten Schlamm durch den Wald und bei strahlendem Sonnenschein über Teer.  
Die Pfade sind staubtrocken. Endlich gehts wieder los.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. April 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> 
> ich bin gestern auf dem Spuren des Ahrtalglühen-2008 unterwegs gewesen. Die Tour funktioniert auch hervorragend im Frühjahr. Auch wenn sich das Abschlussgetränk deutlich vom damaligen unterschied. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es bald mal wieder mit euch von der Tomburg zu starten.
> 
> ...



Hey Daniel das ist auch mal ganz schön. Im Regen macht das nicht soviel Spass aber wir werden auch noch die trockenen Trails genießen glaub es mir.
Grüße Micha


----------



## blitzfitz (25. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So das war ja gestern mal wieder eine feine RR-Tour. Hat spass gemacht. Können wir gerne nochmal wiederholen Ralf.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Auf jeden Fall. 

Am Ende waren es bei mir 100km und die Oberschenkel glühen immer noch. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## surftigresa (25. April 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Die Pfade sind staubtrocken. Endlich gehts wieder los.


 
Sogar das Vischeltal ist trocken!!! So schnell wie heute bin ich da noch nie durchgedüst


----------



## joscho (25. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst: Die Monarch Dämpfer neigen dazu, ab Werk schonmal zu zicken, was meist aber schnell in Eigenregie behoben ist.



Es hat ja nicht jeder Zugang zu den Sondermodellen "tuned by merlin"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. April 2010)

Nee, wat is dat schön in den W-Bergen.

War ein tolles Auswärtsspiel an der Wupper. Herzlichen Dank nochmal in schriftlicher Form an Manni. Auch der befürchtete Stau in den Trails ist ausgeblieben, tja, war halt dann teilweise doch zu steil für die Touris.
Ansonsten bin ich immer wieder begeistert von der Landschaft, den schnuckeligen Fachwerkhäuschen und den vielen vielen zumeist sehr flowigen Pfaden.
Und das ganze dann noch gewürzt mit einigen technischen Passagen auf Felsen, einer Freeridestrecke, steilsten Abfahrten über wurzeligen Waldboden.
Ein tolles Gebiet, perfekt in einer tollen Tour verbunden.
Dann noch eine feine Truppe, Gene, der noch ein paar sehr nette Abfahrten mit eingebracht hat, die übliche TT-Verlustquote und mein üblicher Ärger, dass ich keine Kamera dabei hatte. 
Alleine die rosa blühenden japanischen Kirschbäume wären schon ein Foto wert gewesen.

EIN TOLLER TAG


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2010)

Tja, schade nur, daß sich sowenige TTler und Dunstkreis in unsere Gefilde trauen. So trocken wie heute sind die Wege nur recht selten, hat ja seit bald 3 Wochen keinen nennenswerten Regen mehr gegeben.

Da sind sicher noch ne Menge Trails, die sich lohnen


----------



## supasini (25. April 2010)

ging heute leider nicht. Muss zur Zeit durchaus mein Trail-Auge auf die Pfade für Himmelfahrt werfen, ich will mich ja als Guide nicht verfahren


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. April 2010)

Nabend!

Vielen dank Manni, für diese klasse Tour War ein herlicher Tag an, um,über der Wupper. 

Möchte mal das Gesicht von der Besitzerin vom Grillmeister heute abend sehen, wenn Sie die Kassenabrechnung macht. Da hat doch tatsächlich jemand 10 Trinkgeld gegeben............


Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (25. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, schade nur, daß sich sowenige TTler und Dunstkreis in unsere Gefilde trauen


 
Bin doch mittlerweile fast jede Woche bei Euch! Nur Dich habe ich noch nicht gesehen . Wie schaut's aus am Mittwoch???


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie schaut's aus am Mittwoch???




Im Gegensatz zu Leidwill-Käufern warte ich nicht auf meinen Rahmen, sondern auf die neuen Teile und die reparierte Gabel.
Ich denke, vor dem nächsten WE komme ich nicht aufs neue Rad, wenn überhaupt. Und mit dem alten HT war heute definitiv die letzte Tour. Das muß ich mir nicht nochmal geben :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2010)

Wäre ja auch gerne mit den Ausländern durch die wuppernen Berge getrailt, wurde aber von uralten Weggefährten genötigt, die nideggeren Berge unsicher zu machen. Ist mir echt schwergefallen.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, schade nur, daß sich sowenige TTler und Dunstkreis in unsere Gefilde trauen. So trocken wie heute sind die Wege nur recht selten, hat ja seit bald 3 Wochen keinen nennenswerten Regen mehr gegeben.



Wäre ja auch gerne dabei gewesen, aber bei Tempo mittel überlege
ich mir das zweimal!!!!Nach Uwes Beschreibungen war es auch gut so,zu hause geblieben zu sein,da ja auch eine Badehose dabei war.

Trotzdem war das ein zu geiles Wochenende.
Am Samstag mit ´ner tufften Mädelsgruppe und einer verschärften ( ich darf das sagen) Trainerin im Ahrtal.Hat einfach alles gepaßt und auch fast alles geklappt, bis auf ein paar verf... Rechtskurven vom Alfred Dahm Turm
´runter.Danach noch per Rad nach hause gerockt und den Tag beim Grillen mit Teilen des TT ausklingen lassen!
Heute waren Dagmar und ich mit den dünnen Reifen unterwegs und statteten der Steinbachtalsperre mal wieder einen Besuch ab.
Lecka Weizen ( natürlich alkoholfrei, da wir ja erst die Häfte der Tour gemeistert hatten ) und Farbe an Armen und Beinen gab´s auch.
So ist das Leben echt schön!
Oder auch einfach topdeluxe!


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. April 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Am Ende waren es bei mir 100km und die Oberschenkel glühen immer noch.
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren es 80km mit knapp 1000hm. Ich finde das ist doch ok oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. April 2010)

Und auch ich wäre natürlich gerne dabei gewesen. Da aber das letzte Rennen im Poison-Cup stattgefunden hat, war natürlich klar das ich nicht kann. Aber Freunde der Sommer hat doch noch gar nicht angefangen. Es wird doch bestimmt noch eine wiederholung geben.

Grüße Micha
Bis morje


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2010)

Habe für morgen Abend eine Tour ringestellt. Mal sehen ob sich noch Tomburger finden die mitfahren.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Habe für morgen Abend eine Tour ringestellt. Mal sehen ob sich noch Tomburger finden die mitfahren.



Würde ja gerne,aber...!
Das Züge wechseln gestaltete sich genauso schlimm wie erwartet,auf´s
große Blatt läßt es sich gar nicht schalten ( der Umwerfer hat wohl am Samstag ´was mitgekriegt )und somit ist mein Bike nicht fahrtauglich und 
zur Vermeidung weiteren Nervenverlustes werde ich es jetzt in die Hände 
von Jörn ( Natürlich Rad ) geben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne,aber...!
> Das Züge wechseln gestaltete sich genauso schlimm wie erwartet,auf´s
> große Blatt läßt es sich gar nicht schalten ( der Umwerfer hat wohl am Samstag ´was mitgekriegt )und somit ist mein Bike nicht fahrtauglich und
> zur Vermeidung weiteren Nervenverlustes werde ich es jetzt in die Hände
> von Jörn ( Natürlich Rad ) geben.



Da sich bis jetzt ja noch Niemand angemeldet hat könnte ich mich auch dazu überreden lassen auf dünnen Reifen zu fahren.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (28. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da sich bis jetzt ja noch Niemand angemeldet hat könnte ich mich auch dazu überreden lassen auf dünnen Reifen zu fahren.
> 
> Grüße MIcha



Sorry, bin jetzt zum Joggen verabredet!
Klink Dich doch bei Uwe ein, der fährt um 19.00 RR mit den Jungs von 
Natürlich Rad.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sorry, bin jetzt zum Joggen verabredet!
> Klink Dich doch bei Uwe ein, der fährt um 19.00 RR mit den Jungs von
> Natürlich Rad.



Ne lass mal da bin ich glaube nicht fit genug für. 
Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. April 2010)

Das war ja heute ein herlicher Tag. Und wenn man frei hat.....
Bin heute im Westerwald unterwegs gewesen. Aber mit dem Rad mit den dünnen Reifen. Klasse Ist nicht so gefährlich, wie MTB. Habe mich gestern gut im 7.Gebirge um einen Baum gewickelt. Aber den gibt es jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (29. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das war ja heute ein herlicher Tag. Und wenn man frei hat.....
> Bin heute im Westerwald unterwegs gewesen. Aber mit dem Rad mit den dünnen Reifen. Klasse Ist nicht so gefährlich, wie MTB. Habe mich gestern gut im 7.Gebirge um einen Baum gewickelt. Aber den gibt es jetzt nicht mehr



Mit diesem Baum habe ich auch schon Bekanntschaft gemacht, ihn aber nicht gleich gefällt....


----------



## yogi71 (29. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern gut im 7.Gebirge um einen Baum gewickelt. Aber den gibt es jetzt nicht mehr


 
Baummörder! Jetzt ist klar, woher das Waldsterben kommt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2010)

Mir hat gestern ein umgefallener Baum oder war es eher ein Bäumchen die Bremsleitung abgerissen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2010)

Machen die Tomburger eigendlich was am Samstag Abend?


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Machen die Tomburger eigendlich was am Samstag Abend?



Ja, sicher "Tanz in den 2. Mai"...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, sicher "Tanz in den 2. Mai"...



ja genau wo du es sagst. hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## blitzfitz (29. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so gefährlich, wie MTB. Habe mich gestern gut im 7.Gebirge um einen Baum gewickelt. Aber den gibt es jetzt nicht mehr



Ts, ts, ts. Thomas, wir müssen an Deiner Fähigkeit, Stress vernünftig zu bewältigen, arbeiten. 

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2010)

Sach ma Ralf, warum hast du eigentlich deine "Ich will's wissen Tour" auf den selben Termin gelegt wie die Retrotour von Seelrider?

Wär bestimmt ein Spass geworden wenn da mal ein paar mehr TT'ler aufgetaucht wären.
So halten dann nur Barbara und ich die Tomburgfahne hoch.


----------



## AnjaR (30. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach ma Ralf, warum hast du eigentlich deine "Ich will's wissen Tour" auf den selben Termin gelegt wie die Retrotour von Seelrider?
> 
> Wär bestimmt ein Spass geworden wenn da mal ein paar mehr TT'ler aufgetaucht wären.
> So halten dann nur *Barbara* und ich die Tomburgfahne hoch.


 
Gute Entscheidung. Dann hab ich wenigstens weibliche Unterstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach ma Ralf, warum hast du eigentlich deine "Ich will's wissen Tour" auf den selben Termin gelegt wie die Retrotour von Seelrider?
> 
> Wär bestimmt ein Spass geworden wenn da mal ein paar mehr TT'ler aufgetaucht wären.
> So halten dann nur Barbara und ich die Tomburgfahne hoch.



Bis jetzt sind ja nur zwei angemeldet.
@ Ralf: wie sieht es aus wenn ich gegen Mittag dazustoße ist das möglich?


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. April 2010)

Morgen,
hat irgendwer heute zufällig nicht zu arbeiten, und Lust was zu fahren?


----------



## Redfraggle (30. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach ma Ralf, warum hast du eigentlich deine "Ich will's wissen Tour" auf den selben Termin gelegt wie die Retrotour von Seelrider?
> 
> Wär bestimmt ein Spass geworden wenn da mal ein paar mehr TT'ler aufgetaucht wären.
> So halten dann nur Barbara und ich die Tomburgfahne hoch.



Oh cool, jetzt kriegen wir zumindest mal eine Fahne, vielleicht klappt´s dann ja auch mit den Trikots !


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Oh cool, jetzt kriegen wir zumindest mal eine Fahne, vielleicht klappt´s dann ja auch mit den Trikots !



Ich bräuchte nur die Vorlage dann würde ich mich um die Trikots kümmern.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2010)

Fährt denn morgen Jemand ab der Tomburg mit?
Wenn es nicht gar so heftig regnet würde ich gerne eine Runde drehen. Oli hätte auch Zeit für eine eher kleine Runde.


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dabei wenns nicht ränt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2010)

Hab mir gerade das Regenradar angeschaut und werde wohl heute nicht fahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2010)

Habe für Dienstag einen Termin reingesetzt

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10160


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2010)

Hat Jemand Lust am Sonntag von der Tomburg zu fahren? Das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2010)

Wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2010)

Ich werde wohl mit Oli eine ausgedehnte RR Tour machen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2010)

Ich wär da. Außer es regnet, was relativ realistisch ist.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich wär da. Außer es regnet, was relativ realistisch ist.



was das es regnet? Hört morgen auf glaubs mir!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl mit Oli eine ausgedehnte RR Tour machen.



Bist du jetzt unter die Rnnradler gegangen? 

@ Yogi: Ich wollte wie immer um 11 Uhr los. Geht aber auch später oder früher.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Cattie (7. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl mit Oli eine ausgedehnte RR Tour machen.



Wie lange und ab wann und wohin wolltet ihr denn fahren? 
Evtl. schaffe ich es, wenn ich denn darf, mich anzuschließen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2010)

Mein Favorit wäre das bekannteste Rotweinanbaugebiet Deutschlands.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (7. Mai 2010)

Die Mosel?


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2010)

180° daneben, aber immerhin das richtige Bundesland


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt unter die Rnnradler gegangen?
> 
> @ Yogi: Ich wollte wie immer um 11 Uhr los. Geht aber auch später oder früher.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Wäre auch dabei, hätte aber nichts gegen später, so ne halbe Stunde.
Beuge mich aber der Mehrheit!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte so an 10 Uhr, hätte bis 14 Uhr Zeit!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2010)

Tja Kinners was machen wir denn jetzt??
Der eine will früher der andere später, Sebastian wie sieht es bei dir aus? Wie wäre es wenn wir uns alle um 10Uhr30 treffen? Oder Barbara wäre dir das zu früh?

Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2010)

Wo wolltest Du denn hin?


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen es bleibt bei 11.00 Uhr, da das ja die eigentliche Uhrzeit ist.
Hin will ich, da wo es schön ist:
Zur Not auch wieder zur Steinbach, allerdings war ich da in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft.Vielleicht stellt Uwe mir ja nen schönen Track zusammen wohin auch immer!


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen es bleibt bei 11.00 Uhr, da das ja die eigentliche Uhrzeit ist.
> Hin will ich, da wo es schön ist:
> Zur Not auch wieder zur Steinbach, allerdings war ich da in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft.Vielleicht stellt Uwe mir ja nen schönen Track zusammen wohin auch immer!



Richtung Ahr wäre doch ganz nett oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte heute Nachmittag gegen 16 Uhr für 2 Stunden ins 7-geb. Wenn Jemand Lust hat, kann er gerne mitkommen ( oder SIE natürlich )

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. Mai 2010)

Hi Micha,
heut geht leider nicht, morgen wollte ich mit Shmee auch los, am liebsten ein wenig technischer 

wenn ihr in der Richtung von der Tomburg aus fahren würdet, (und das für Barbara und Co in Ordnung wäre) wären wir gern dabei 

schönen Tag!
Sun909


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Mai 2010)

lso ich würde gerne, wie schon geschrieben ins Ahrtal und Wann ist mir völlig Latte.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2010)

Ahrtal ist fein, aber ich müsste um 14 Uhr wieder an der Tomburg sein! Das klappt nicht ganz. Egal wünsche Euch viel Spass


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> heut geht leider nicht, morgen wollte ich mit Shmee auch los, am liebsten ein wenig technischer
> 
> wenn ihr in der Richtung von der Tomburg aus fahren würdet, (und das für Barbara und Co in Ordnung wäre) wären wir gern dabei
> ...



dann würde ich doch sagen morgen ab 11 Uhr an der Tomburg. Was wir dann fahren sehen wir dann ok?


----------



## shmee (8. Mai 2010)

Hola zusammen,

ich antworte mal für Carsten und mich: Wir würden morgen gern ne technische Runde ins Ahrtal starten, wenn möglich, gern von Kalenborn aus, damit mehr Zeit im Ahrtal bleibt. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Wollt ihr unbedingt von der Tomburg aus? Oder wäre Kalenborner Höhe auch ok?

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## surftigresa (8. Mai 2010)

ich antworte dann mal für Carsten, Christian und mich :

Ich habe gerade mit Christian abgesprochen, dass wir uns um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Hütte vom letzten TT-Sommerfest treffen und von da aus 'ne technische Runde drehen.

Wenn Ihr möchtet, könnt Ihr Euch gerne anschliessen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Mai 2010)

Melanie, da warst Du doch gerade...


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin raus. Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour!


----------



## surftigresa (8. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Melanie, da warst Du doch gerade...


 
.... hat mir eben gut gefallen


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Mai 2010)

Wünsche morgen allen viel Spaß, bin aber ´raus!
Die Jubiläumstour hat doch ganz schön Körner gekostet, wat ein Matsch,
und daher werde ich morgen höchstens ein bißchen im KoFo fahren.
Außerdem türmt sich die Bügelwäsche und meine Mama wohnt leider in Berlin!
Bis bald
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Mai 2010)

Wo ist denn diese Hütte?


----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2010)

Moin,
Die navitauglich Adresse wäre dann

53505 Altenahr
An der Ditschhard, Ecke Weinbergstraße bzw. Bellevue

Bei der Kreuzung geht dann offensichtlich ein Feldweg zur Hütte bergauf.

Das Ding heißt "Martin-Hütte", wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung hab 

treffen dort um 10.45 Uhr.

Gruesse


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Mai 2010)

Oder einfacher gesagt: Wenn Du die B257 von Kalenborn runter kommst, dann ist vor dem ersten Tunnel ein Parkplatz nach links ausgewiesen. Das "P" ist derzeit durchgestrichen, weil der Parkplatz als Lager für eine Baustelle genutzt wird. Man kann dort aber trotzdem reinfahren und parken. Die Navis wissen nämlich meist nichts von der Durchfahrtmöglichkeit über den Parkplatz zur Hütte und schicken einen unten durch den Ort.


----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2010)

Oder so 
danke!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2010)

Gut dann bin ich auch um 11 an der Martinhütte, könnte aber auch 5 min später werden.

Bis bald im Wald

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Mai 2010)

So, eine Tour voller Déjà-vus: nebst Manfred und Kompagnon tauchte immer wieder Melanies Crew vor mir auf, die heute eine 4T (Technische Team Tomburg Tour) fuhren. Schön zu erfahren, dass da auch das ein oder andere Talent dabei war und ein bisschen Leben in die KBUde kommt. Schade aber, dass es Fahrer gibt, die noch immer glauben, die Hinterradbremse sei wichtig und kreuz und quer und längs durch die Trails pflügen. 

Am Schrock sprach mich übrigens im Anblick einer endlos langen Furche ein Wanderer an: Aber bitte ohne Bremsspur, gell! Ihr seht, das kommt nicht gut an und zeugt auch nicht von Fahrkönnen. Zur Klarstellung: diese Spur stammte nicht aus Melanies Truppe.

Ich vergaß: Hat jemand meine Knieschützer (Fuse) gefunden? Die hatte ich wohl zu nachlässig am Rucksack verstaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2010)

Knieschoner nicht gesehen....

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (9. Mai 2010)

Während Uwe sich heute mit dem R-Rad vergnügte, haben andere TTler die Zeit zum üben genutzt. (Tja Uwe, so wird das nie etwas )

Treffpunkt war heute mal die "Sommerfest-Hütte". Anfangs hatte ich noch den Eindruck, dass keiner meine Ankündingung: "Wir fahren was technisches" so richtig wahrgenommen hatte. Basti kam mit dem Hardtail und hatte für meinen Plan, die Weinbergtreppen zu fahren nur den Kommentar "Wer soll die denn fahren " übrig. Auch Micha war über die Ankündigung Teufelsloch nicht sehr begeistert.
Aber gut, da mussten die Jungs jetzt durch .

Los ging es über den Seilbahntrail (den originalen...) runter zur Ahr. Dann wieder steil hoch zum Teufelsloch, am Ende getragen. Dann natürlich wieder runter, vorbei an staunenden und sehr freundlichen Wanderern. Wieder hoch zum Horn. Rechtsrum runter. Über den Faltentrail runter nach Kreuzberg. Hoch zum Steinerberg => Kuchenpause! Und ein letztes Mal runter. Schrock rechts. Dann noch mal laufen lassen bis runter zur Ahr und durch die Weinberge wieder hochgekurbelt zu den Autos.

@Claus,
der Bashguard war zum Glück noch da. Danke!

Erstaunlicherweise waren am Ende alle glücklich und zufrieden und ich glaube an der ein oder anderen Stelle ist jeder über sich selbst hinausgewachsen.
Ich selber habe mich endlich mal an die Treppe am Ende des Faltentrails getraut und sie auf Anhieb geschafft .

Hat mir auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht mit Euch 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Mai 2010)

Also meine Skepsis vom Morgen hat sich über den Mittag in reine Begeisterung für die Strecken und ihre Kniffligkeit gewandelt. 
Teufelsloch macht echt ne Heidenlaune und die Serpentinen am Hornberg fast noch mehr
Demnächst dann mit Federweg
Danke für die Tour


----------



## Trialeddy (9. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Schade aber, dass es Fahrer gibt, die noch immer glauben, die Hinterradbremse sei wichtig und kreuz und quer und längs durch die Trails pflügen.
> 
> Am Schrock sprach mich übrigens im Anblick einer endlos langen Furche ein Wanderer an: Aber bitte ohne Bremsspur, gell! Ihr seht, das kommt nicht gut an und zeugt auch nicht von Fahrkönnen. Zur Klarstellung: diese Spur stammte nicht aus Melanies Truppe.



Gute Fahrer hinterlassen keine Spuren!

CD Eddy


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. Mai 2010)

das mit den vielen Bremsspuren am Seilbahntrail & Horntrail ist mir auch aufgefallen. 

@Eddy, du solltest mal wieder ein Techniktraining organisieren.

viele Grüße


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Mai 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Demnächst dann mit Federweg



Hilft nix und ist beim Rumtricksen und Üben eher hinderlich. Bau Dir ein Hardtail mit 130, 140mm auf, dann lernst Du aktiv auf dem Rad zu sitzen/stehen. Mit Federweg machst Du bei verwinkelten, technischen Geschichten gar nichts. Die richtig schweren Sachen kennst Du nämlich noch gar nicht.

@Melanie: Gratulation zum Faltentrail! Hab Eure Spuren gesehen, weil ich nach der Variante doch noch mal zum Horn hoch bin und Horn-rechts gemacht hatte und dann meiner eigenen Empfehlung gefolgt bin. Am Faltentrail hilft es nix, neben den Stufen zu fahren, da muss man drüber!


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Mai 2010)

Hi Claus,
da hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen. Ich werde wohl CHAMELEONgleich deinem Beispiel folgen. Da das aber 60mm mehr hätte als mein Cannondale meinte ich das.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Mai 2010)

Auch mir hat die Tour gut gefallen. Ich denke es war für alle eine Bereicherung. Auch wenn ich das denkbar schlechteste Bike für ein solch schöne Tour dabei hatte.

Aber gerne wieder

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (10. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Auch mir hat die Tour gut gefallen. Ich denke es war für alle eine Bereicherung. Auch wenn ich das denkbar schlechteste Bike für ein solch schöne Tour dabei hatte.
> 
> Aber gerne wieder
> 
> Grüße Micha



...kann sich ja bald ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. Mai 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi Claus,
> da hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen. Ich werde wohl CHAMELEONgleich deinem Beispiel folgen. Da das aber 60mm mehr hätte als mein Cannondale meinte ich das.



Wobei es dabei gar nicht um den Federweg sondern um die Geometrie geht. Einen einigermaßen flachen Lenkwinkel finde ich persönlich in steilen und verwinkelten Passagen hilfreich - man verkantet dann nicht so schnell. Eine entsprechende Rahmengeometrie vorausgesetzt, stelle ich mir sogar 0mm Federweg als interessante Option vor.

Bremstechnik kann man übrigens mit allen Rädern üben.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Mai 2010)

Jupp, Henning fährt das ja alles quasi ohne Federweg mit seiner Argyle für 100kg Menschen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde das geht auch gar nicht. Diese ekelige Brut der ständing Bremspuren hinterlassen Biker DIE MÜSSEN RAUS

Deshalb hier mein Vorschlag. Wir lassen Schilder drucken auf denen steht: Das diesen Trail nur geübte und nicht bremsende Fahrer benutzen dürfen. Als nächstes suchen wir Freiwillige die sich mit Knüppeln bewaffnen und an den Strecken als Odrner fungieren. 
Wenn dann ein ungeübter Fahre wieder einal mit ner Bremsspur eine Trai runterrutscht. Wird er sofort von dem Ordner vom Bike gehauen und der Ahr verwiesen.
Wenn das den Sommer über durchgehalten wird, haben wir bald nur noch Trail´s und Wege auf denen keine Spuren zu erkennen sind. Die Wanderer brauchen sich nicht mehr über Suren und Biker zu ärgern, denn davon haben wir ja dann nicht mehr viele.

Den Anfang sollte man direkt das kommenede We machen, wenn sich die Liteville-Profi´s durch die Ahrtrail´s schinden.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag und viel Spass auf den Trail´s

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Liteville-Profi´s



Das heißt, Leidwill kriegt Geld dafür, daß die diese Räder fahren? 

bzgl Bremsspuren:

seid froh, daß das Gelände relativ unattraktiv für Freerider ist. Wenn die erstmal loslegen und Spuren in Falllinie den Hang runter ziehen so wie bei uns, ist schnell Ende mit biken an der Ahr...


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2010)

Stichwort Humor 

ist glaub ich weniger auf die LVler gemünzt, sondern vielmehr auf Sonntag...

Schönen Gruss und bis Donnerstag!
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stichwort Humor
> 
> ist glaub ich weniger auf die LVler gemünzt, sondern vielmehr auf Sonntag...
> 
> ...



Danke Carsten du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Mund.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Mai 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> und wenn wir jetzt anfangen, uns gegenseitig in die Pfanne zu hauen, wird es schwierig, gegen die anderen Nutzergruppen im Wald zu argumentieren, wenn es mal wieder zu Konflikten kommt.



Auch wenn ich in Michas Post keine humoristische Note erkennen kann: Niemand haut hier irgendjemanden in die Pfanne.

Ich habe unterwegs und hier im Forum am Sonntag auf Fehlverhalten aufmerksam gemacht. Die Kritik schließt eine mangelnde Selbstkorrektur in der Gruppe ein. Dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht hinterm Berg halte, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein; Kritik fällt zugegeben meist scharf aus. Wer sich den Schuh anziehen mag - bitte. Aus meiner Sicht ist dazu alles gesagt.

Eine vernunftbegabte Auseinandersetzung mit Kritik ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache. Deshalb müssen wir ausartende Kommentare wohl oder übel akzeptieren, Martin. Nehmen wir's sportlich-humorvoll.

Bis neulich.


----------



## karthäuser (11. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist dazu alles gesagt.



Es sprach der Wächter des Ahrtals


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist dazu alles gesagt.
> 
> 
> Bis neulich.



Aus meiner auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Mai 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Es sprach der Wächter des Ahrtals



Wächter stimmt nicht ganz. Ich hab das Ahrtal im Rahmen einer Geländeübung während des Geologiestudiums aus der Eifel herausgekratzt. Uwe: wie war das Stichwort? Weil ich keinen Gletscher zum Aushobeln hatte, ist's ein bisserl unordentlich geworden.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man/frau solch empfindliche Gebiete auch nicht in aller epischen Breite öffentlich diskutieren, sondern die ein oder andere IG gründen und dort seine Erfolge mitteilen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Mai 2010)

Hi BArabara, könntest du mich bitte mal PMen.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2010)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Es sprach der Wächter des Ahrtals



Egal wieviele Wächter es nun gibt: Eines sollte noch einmal klar gemacht werden:

Das Ahrtal gehört immer noch mir.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Ahrtal gehört immer noch mir.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Ahrtal gehört immer noch mir.



Dein Eigentum verlottert.

Können wir jetzt endlich mal telefonieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2010)

Nenene Uwe muss sagen bei deinen Tomburgern geht's mal wieder zu wie bei den Kesselflickern ! Wird zeit das du denen mal wieder ne Ü2000hm Tour vor den Latz knallst


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nenene Uwe muss sagen bei deinen Tomburgern geht's mal wieder zu wie bei den Kesselflickern ! Wird zeit das du denen mal wieder ne Ü2000hm Tour vor den Latz knallst




Die sind halt schon ganz durcheinander wegen dem Leidwill Gedöns. Da muß man sich ja zusammenreißen, sich keine mangelwartungsbedingte Pannen und orientierungslose Verfahrer erlauben, nicht laut rumfluchen und auch keine Opfer zurücklassen - für einige sicher ganz ganz schwer....


----------



## Halfstep (11. Mai 2010)

apropos wächter. den hier hab ich vor kurzem an der hardtburg getroffen.
gab aber nix zum meckern.


----------



## surftigresa (11. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die sind halt schon ganz durcheinander wegen dem Leidwill Gedöns. Da muß man sich ja zusammenreißen, sich keine mangelwartungsbedingte Pannen und orientierungslose Verfahrer erlauben, nicht laut rumfluchen und auch keine Opfer zurücklassen - für einige sicher ganz ganz schwer....


 
ich habe nirgendwo unterschrieben, dass ich keine Opfer zurücklassen darf  und Verfahren ist doch auch kein Problem. Gehört alles zur Tour. Deshalb sagen wir ja auch morgens nicht, wie lang die Tour geplant ist


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Deshalb sagen wir ja auch morgens nicht, wie lang die Tour geplant ist



Dabei hat sich der CEO doch sooo eine schöne Konditionsskala ausgedacht...


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2010)

@ surftigresa: wir nennen natürlich Mindestdaten für die Touren.
und der TT-Kodex wird (zumindest wenn wir zusammen guiden) strengstens befolgt!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dabei hat sich der CEO doch sooo eine schöne Konditionsskala ausgedacht...



Und wer hatte die Ursprungsidee mit der Kondi-Skala? Hm? Kannst Du ja nicht wissen, deshalb hier mal Info: Der HiWi war's! Und hat mit der eben erst dazu erfundenen Fango-Skala eine Richtung eingeschlagen, die hoffentlich noch zu ganz, ganz vielen weiteren Skalen führt.

Greetz: Der Skalen-Freak


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2010)

Dann wollen wir uns doch nochmal um das normale radeln kümmern. Ich wollte heute Abend gegen 17 Uhr ne längere Runde fahren. So ca 4h vielleicht hat ja Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## karthäuser (12. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Ahrtal gehört immer noch mir.



Na ja, ich finde seit einigen Monaten läuft da ne feindliche Übernahme und es werden vom "Möchtegernwächter" schon erste Regeln aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> @ surftigresa: wir nennen natürlich Mindestdaten für die Touren.



Gut. Für morgen kannst Du den Leuten sagen: Wir fahren  einmal runter und einmal rauf. Mindestens. Ich denke, das ist aussagekräftig, oder?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Und hat mit der eben erst dazu erfundenen Fango-Skala eine Richtung eingeschlagen, die hoffentlich noch zu ganz, ganz vielen weiteren Skalen führt.



Ach, da hätt' ich noch eine Frage, Guido: Ist die Pannenskala jetzt quantitativ oder qualitativ zu lesen?


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Mai 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich habe nirgendwo unterschrieben, dass ich keine Opfer zurücklassen darf  und Verfahren ist doch auch kein Problem. Gehört alles zur Tour. Deshalb sagen wir ja auch morgens nicht, wie lang die Tour geplant ist



Achtung Melanie!
Letztes Jahr hatte die Truppe, die am längsten unterwegs war, einen kleinen Verpflegungsengpass auszustehen!Es gibt, glaube ich, nichts schlimmeres als ne Horde hungriger Biker.
Allerdings ist anzunehmen, daß der Sini die Küche über die Mengen, die Biker so verputzen, aufgeklärt hat!


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Mai 2010)

Falls irgendjemand der nicht bei LV&Friends Lust hat sich Morgen etwas auszutoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10204


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2010)

Ach, kein Problem. Pausen sind gar nicht geplant, von daher kommen wir auch nicht zu spät zu Verpflegungsstellen.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ach, kein Problem. Pausen sind gar nicht geplant, von daher kommen wir auch nicht zu spät zu Verpflegungsstellen.



Auch ne Iddee!Macht auch schön schlank und das Gewicht, das man dann einspart, muß man nicht den Berg hochkurbeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2010)

wie? Verpflegung?
Ich hab nur für Bier gesorgt! Ach ja: Flüssig Brot.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Auch ne Iddee!Macht auch schön schlank und das Gewicht, das man dann einspart, muß man nicht den Berg hochkurbeln!



Wir widmen uns ganz und ausschließlich dem Wohle unserer Gäste. Und Martin meint natürlich Dünnbier, klar!


----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Achtung Melanie!
> Letztes Jahr hatte die Truppe, die am längsten unterwegs war, einen kleinen Verpflegungsengpass auszustehen!Es gibt, glaube ich, nichts schlimmeres als ne Horde hungriger Biker.
> Allerdings ist anzunehmen, daß der Sini die Küche über die Mengen, die Biker so verputzen, aufgeklärt hat!



Deshalb habe ich immer meinen Bussi dabei! Da ist immer noch eine Dose Ravioli vorrätig


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ach, da hätt' ich noch eine Frage, Guido: Ist die Pannenskala jetzt quantitativ oder qualitativ zu lesen?



Die Pannenskala ist neu, die hast DU hiermit erfunden. ICH habe die Fango-Skala erfunden, den Anstoß zur Kondi-Skala gegeben und arbeite bereits an meinem Lebenswerk: "Skalen und Skalps: Wenn alte Säcke schöne Berge schreddern" (vorläufiger Titel; die von Dir entdeckten Bremsspuren stammen jedoch nicht von mir, da ich mich da nicht mal zu Fuß runter traue). 
Zurück zu Deiner methodologischen Frage "quantitativ ODER qualitativ": Ganz entschieden "UND". Dazu werden wir allerdings einen Koeffizienten erarbeiten müssen, dessen mathematisch-physikalische Basis noch ihrer Schöpfung harrt. Aber ab heute haben wir ja Zeit dazu...

Kommt immer mehr in Fahrt: Eifel-Litti (der herzlich grüßt und gleich zum >>> nawaswohlTreffen aufbricht)


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Mai 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Die Pannenskala ist neu, die hast DU hiermit erfunden. ICH habe die Fango-Skala erfunden, den Anstoß zur Kondi-Skala gegeben und arbeite bereits an meinem Lebenswerk: "Skalen und Skalps: Wenn alte Säcke schöne Berge schreddern" (vorläufiger Titel; die von Dir entdeckten Bremsspuren stammen jedoch nicht von mir, da ich mich da nicht mal zu Fuß runter traue).
> Zurück zu Deiner methodologischen Frage "quantitativ ODER qualitativ": Ganz entschieden "UND". Dazu werden wir allerdings einen Koeffizienten erarbeiten müssen, dessen mathematisch-physikalische Basis noch ihrer Schöpfung harrt. Aber ab heute haben wir ja Zeit dazu...
> 
> Kommt immer mehr in Fahrt: Eifel-Litti (der herzlich grüßt und gleich zum >>> nawaswohlTreffen aufbricht)



Auf zu den Litevillekältefestspielen in der 100% verschneiten Eifel


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. Mai 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Die Pannenskala ist neu, die hast DU hiermit erfunden.
> [...]
> Zurück zu Deiner methodologischen Frage "quantitativ ODER qualitativ": Ganz entschieden "UND". Dazu werden wir allerdings einen Koeffizienten erarbeiten müssen, dessen mathematisch-physikalische Basis noch ihrer Schöpfung harrt. Aber ab heute haben wir ja Zeit dazu...



Zuviel der Ehre. Aber meine Idee einer Pannenskala basiert letztlich nur auf der Pannen-Mindestquote der Tomburger, die bislang als Gruppengröße-bezogene, also relative Häufigkeit bemaßt wurde und nicht geringer als 0.5 sein durfte. Diese wird mathematisch gestützt durch die Teilnehmer-bezogene Ausfallwahrscheinlicheit. Das führte zur Ableitung besagter Pannenskala. Ich schlage eine einfache Matrix ähnlich der Gefahrenbewertung in HACCP-Prozessen vor, die Schwere und Häufigkeit zu einem Gesamtwert multipliziert.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. Mai 2010)

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Üblicherweise wird im Risk Management  - und dazu zählt HACCP - allerdings auch noch die Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit eingerechnet; in die Richtung zielt vermutlich Deine bereits ins Spiel gebrachte relative Häufigkeit. Da die Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit von Pannen bei TT allerdings stets bei 100% liegt, können wir sie vielleicht als Konstante einarbeiten, wobei zu bedenken wäre, dass es in der Regel ja nicht nur eine Panne gibt. Hm.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. Mai 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Üblicherweise wird im Risk Management  - und dazu zählt HACCP - allerdings auch noch die Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit eingerechnet; in die Richtung zielt vermutlich Deine bereits ins Spiel gebrachte relative Häufigkeit. Da die Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit von Pannen bei TT allerdings stets bei 100% liegt, können wir sie vielleicht als Konstante einarbeiten, wobei zu bedenken wäre, dass es in der Regel ja nicht nur eine Panne gibt. Hm.



Ja, die Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit ist die normierte Häufigkeit. Es gibt aber Risk-Management-Verfahren, bei denen noch die Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit eine Rolle spielt. Diese tendiert nach empirischen Erfahrungen hier jedoch ebenfalls streng monoton gegen 1, weil sich ein Auftreten grundsätzlich durch die Neuevaluierung des gegebenen Zeitplans bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. Mai 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, die Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit ist die normierte Häufigkeit. Es gibt aber Risk-Management-Verfahren, bei denen noch die Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit eine Rolle spielt. Diese tendiert nach empirischen Erfahrungen hier jedoch ebenfalls streng monoton gegen 1, weil sich ein Auftreten grundsätzlich durch die Neuevaluierung des gegebenen Zeitplans bemerkbar macht. *...*



... und weil unsere Pannen streng dazu neigen, unmittelbar entdeckt zu werden. Sonst wären sie ja auch nicht sinnvoll, schließlich geht es darum, den Zeitplan und auch sonst alles mögliche durcheinander zu bringen - auch hier sind wir uns einig. Womit wir eigentlich alles zusammen hätten, was wir für die P-Skala brauchen. Die Panne selbst nun wiederum benötigt Dinge wie Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Reservegabel oder Zweittretlager. Derlei gehört jedoch in eine neue Skala!

Jetzt gibt Ruhe (versprochen): Eifel-Litti (der jetzt nämlich endgültig aufbricht)


----------



## Trekki (13. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne mich bei HACCP zwar nicht aus, aber Wiki stellt dies in den Zusammenhang mit Lebensmitteln. Damit ist für mich alles klar und versuche es für alle verständlich auszudrücken: die Panne ist die Nahrung einer TT-Tour.
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2010)

Hab mal den Termin für einen Tag "nur runterfahren" in's LMB gesetzt.
Einige wissen ja schon Bescheid...


----------



## Blut Svente (15. Mai 2010)

@ daywalker(tischibesieger): noch 14 tage bis zum Schinderhannes. Ich hoffe Du bist wieder Fit.


----------



## AGE73 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo, wird morgen um 11 Uhr gefahren, bzw. hat jemand Lust morgen ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> *Ich kenne mich bei HACCP zwar nicht aus,* aber Wiki stellt dies in den Zusammenhang mit Lebensmitteln. Damit ist für mich alles klar und versuche es für alle verständlich auszudrücken: die Panne ist die Nahrung einer TT-Tour.
> -trekki



Glaube mir ist besser so !


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Mai 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo, wird morgen um 11 Uhr gefahren, bzw. hat jemand Lust morgen ne Runde zu drehen?



Hi, dann sind wir schon zu zweit.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Trekki (16. Mai 2010)

Damit die TT-Tour nicht plötzlich vor der Tür steht und wir haben nichts vorbereitet, gibt es das erste vortreffen. IG'ler schaut doch mal in die IG.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Mai 2010)

Wünsche allen Tomburgern heute eine schön Tour.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2010)

halb zwölf altenahr


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Mai 2010)

"ant"lich ist es da. mein neues MTB ist heute gekommen.


wo wird am sonntag gefahren?????

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (21. Mai 2010)

Hey Thomas,

Mensch, Glückwunsch!!

Bin Sonntag leider raus, aber vielleicht schaffen wir ja nächste Woche einen Ausritt mit deinem neuen Schätzchen. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> "ant"lich ist es da. mein neues MTB ist heute gekommen.
> 
> 
> wo wird am sonntag gefahren?????
> ...



Gratulation  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielgefährt. Ist es was racigeres oder was bequemeres?


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Gratulation  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielgefährt. Ist es was racigeres oder was bequemeres?



Ich tippe mal hier drauf

Schönes Rad


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Mai 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> "ant"lich ist es da. mein neues MTB ist heute gekommen.



Ant = engl. Ameise!

Heisst das, Du kriechst jetzt wie eine Ameise den Berg rauf?? Das man aber auch immer auf Dich warten muss. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Mai 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ant = engl. Ameise!
> 
> Heisst das, Du kriechst jetzt wie eine Ameise den Berg rauf?? Das man aber auch immer auf Dich warten muss.
> 
> ...



...oder er kommt überall hoch mit viel Gepäck  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal hier drauf



Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst....

ein *Fat*modul wäre doch eher was für mich, nicht für den großen Dürren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Mai 2010)

Ich tippe auf dies hier. Das Haus fährt doch bereits diese Marke...


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2010)

ich weiß wer von euch dreien Recht hat...
mach auf jeden FAll erstmal richtige Reifen drauf, Thomas - oder sehr viel Luft rein!


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> ein *Fat*modul wäre doch eher was für mich, nicht für den großen Dürren..



Seine einzige Chance mit dem Begriff "Fat" überhaupt mal in Verbindung zu kommen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Mai 2010)

Hi, hat irgenwer Lust Morgen sein Sportgeraet auszufuehren? Grus Sebastian


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2010)

jo schon - aber wir (cepaea und ich) werden morgen die zweite Etappe des HWW 10 unter die Räder nehmen, nachdem wir heute geschmeidige 88 km gafahren sind (von zu Hause zum Startpunkt am Venusberg und dann bis Kreuzweingarten auf dem HWW)


----------



## jokomen (26. Mai 2010)

*Tomburg erobert*

Ohne Widerstand hat ein kleiner Kampftrupp der Trailjunkies ( Burgfräulein Missi, Hofnarr Bonsai und Morewood-Ritter jokomen ) am Wochenende die Tomburg eingenommen.  





Ab sofort gibt es also nur noch Team Tom. Die Burg ist ja weg, da wir diese, wegen baulicher Mängel direkt wieder verkauft haben.


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2010)

Wir haben das Tomburger Land bei schönstem Wetter gequert - von Venusberg bis Heimbach sind wir auf unserer Exkursion auf dem HWW 10 gekommen, nächstes WE kommt dann die dritte Etappe Heimbach Aachen. Die Tomburg war noch da!


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Mai 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> *Tomburg erobert*
> 
> Ohne Widerstand hat ein kleiner Kampftrupp der Trailjunkies ( Burgfräulein Missi, Hofnarr Bonsai und Morewood-Ritter jokomen ) am Wochenende die Tomburg eingenommen.
> 
> ...




Cooooles Foto


----------



## blitzfitz (26. Mai 2010)

Es ist wieder so weit. Die *BestOf Edition der Wiedtaltrails* ist wieder im Angebot.

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier entlang. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Es ist wieder so weit. Die *BestOf Edition der Wiedtaltrails* ist wieder im Angebot.
> 
> Zur Anmeldung geht es hier entlang.
> 
> ...



hab mich schon eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2010)

Sehr fein, Ralf...vor allem Start und die Aussteiger-Option vor der Haustüre
Als bekennende Schönwetterfahrerin kann ich mich erst anmelden, wenn Du das Wetter festgelegt hast für den Tag. Also spätestens am Vortag!


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2010)

Das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen. Dummerweise komme ich am 19. erst aus der Toskana vom Mopedfahren zurück, aber da muss ich dann durch.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2010)

Kannst ja mitm Moped fahren...


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kannst ja mitm Moped fahren...



was ist denn mit dir, bist du nicht dabei?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2010)

Nee laß mal, 70km/1900Hm sind mir zu heftig. Ich habe aber schon ein paar Stellen erkannt, die ich letztes Jahr noch nicht gefahren bin. Werde ich mal mit meiner Tour vermischen, den ein oder anderen Schlenker abschneiden und dann mal in Ruhe alleine angehen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Mai 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Es ist wieder so weit. Die *BestOf Edition der Wiedtaltrails* ist wieder im Angebot.
> 
> Zur Anmeldung geht es hier entlang.
> 
> ...



hey ralf, ist das die light version??? hatte das mit 2500hm im kopf


----------



## Fungrisu (27. Mai 2010)

Und ich habe Dienst 
So ne sch....


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Mai 2010)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Und ich habe Dienst
> So ne sch....



Ich habe schon gedacht du wärst von Schläuchen erschlagen worden
schon lange nichts mehr gehört oder gelesen von dir.


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Mai 2010)

N'Abend,
hat irgendwer Lust Morgen zu fahren falls es nicht schiffen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. Mai 2010)

Sind wieder da!!!
Schön war´s im steinigen Tessin und mein Rad war ganz erstaunt, als es auf meinem Rücken die Trails hochgetragen wurde.
Tja,auch so ein Rädchen braucht mal ne Pause.
Bis die Tage dann auf´m Rad!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2010)

Hoffe doch das ihr einen schönen Urlaub hattet. Ist der Uwe schon wieder unterwegs?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hoffe doch das ihr einen schönen Urlaub hattet. Ist der Uwe schon wieder unterwegs?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ja, war sehr schön!Uriges Häuschen hat der Claus aus em Hütchen gezaubert und die Landschaft im Tessin, ein Traum!
Die Lampe glüht schon weiter, diesmal allerdings auf dünnen Reifen,bei der alljährlichen Deutschlandtour.

Hätte Dienstag und Mittwoch flexibel Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, ruhig auch was längeres.Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Mai 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Es ist wieder so weit. Die *BestOf Edition der Wiedtaltrails* ist wieder im Angebot.
> 
> Zur Anmeldung geht es hier entlang.
> 
> ...



Gibt es sowas auch als Wiedereinsteigervariante


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas auch als Wiedereinsteigervariante



Ja ja, die Lite Version kommt auch noch mal im Sommer. 

Ralf


----------



## surftigresa (30. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen: Der Urlaub war der Hammer .

Ein kleines, aber feines Rustico in dem der arme Uwe sich leider die ein oder andere Beule und Schramme eingeholt hat:




(Fotograf: Handlampe)

Lockere Einrollrunden an den ersten beiden Tagen:




(Fotograf: Spectres)





Sehr viel Bike tragen:








(Fotograf: Spectres)

Vor dem Bike knien und sich dafür von den ganz wenigen Wanderen, die uns begegnet sind, einen Vogel zeigen lassen:





Und natürlich gaaaaaaaanz viel biken auf Sahne-Trails:









Leider habe ich vergessen, die vielen Naturfels-Stufen zu zählen. Gefühlt waren es mindestens 1.000.000, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr . Ein harter Urlaub für Mensch und Material.

Gruss,
der Urlaubstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja, war sehr schön!Uriges Häuschen hat der Claus aus em Hütchen gezaubert und die Landschaft im Tessin, ein Traum!
> Die Lampe glüht schon weiter, diesmal allerdings auf dünnen Reifen,bei der alljährlichen Deutschlandtour.
> 
> Hätte Dienstag und Mittwoch flexibel Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, ruhig auch was längeres.Jemand Zeit und Lust?



Ich könnte Mittwoch Abend, und so wie das Wetter aussieht können wir das erste mal Rast in einem Biergarten machen.


----------



## PacMan (31. Mai 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Der Urlaub war der Hammer .


Schön zu hören, dass ihr Spaß hattet und gesund zurück gekommen seid! Und die Bilder sind klasse! Da bekommt man ja direkt wieder Lust...


----------



## surftigresa (31. Mai 2010)

Bist Du nicht gerade im Vinschgau????


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht gerade im Vinschgau????



Hast du noch Urlaub Melanie?


----------



## surftigresa (31. Mai 2010)

Nein, bin frustriert und habe Mittagspause


----------



## PacMan (31. Mai 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht gerade im Vinschgau????


Nein, wir sind leider schon wieder seit 'ner Woche zurück. Es war soooo schön da! Sieben Tage sind einfach zu wenig.
(Und - Schande über mich - ich habe noch keinen Bericht geschrieben.)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Mai 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, dass ihr Spaß hattet und gesund zurück gekommen seid! Und die Bilder sind klasse! Da bekommt man ja direkt wieder Lust...



Das wär auch was für Dich gewesen, lieber Pascal! Stell Dir einfach eine 1'300Hm lange Kombination aus Einsiedlerklamm (Rother Fels) und Hindenburgtor vor, bloß etwas steiler. Dann hast Du die Abfahrten der ersten beiden Tage. Kippst Du noch ordentlich Wasser drüber, dann ergibt das die Abfahrt am vorletzten Tag. Die anderen Abfahrten waren nicht viel leichter, bloß ein bisserl kürzer.


----------



## PacMan (31. Mai 2010)

So, wir haben inzwischen über die ersten zwei Tage im Vinschgau berichtet.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ja ja, die Lite Version kommt auch noch mal im Sommer.
> 
> Ralf



Sehr gut


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juni 2010)

Wer ist denn noch da und hat Lust am Sonntag was zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wer ist denn noch da und hat Lust am Sonntag was zu fahren?



Sorry, bin in der Hauptstadt!
Da wäre mir die Anreise doch ein weig zu weit!


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte Sonntag Lust und Zeit, gerne mal wieder Ahrtal...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2010)

Ja dann würde ich doch sagen wir treffen uns an der Hütte wo das Sommerfest war. Ist 11 Uhr ok?


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Juni 2010)

moin zusammen.möchte morgen mit einem kollegen an die ahr,habe aber
auf gps-tours noch nichts passendes gefunden.hat von euch einer zwei drei
gps-tracks ab ahrweiler oder umgebung?sollte wenn möglich traillastig sein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Martin, hast Du noch diesen GPS-Track, der so abrupt an der Abbruchkante am Hornberg endet?


----------



## Trekki (4. Juni 2010)

TT-Tour, Vortreffen
===============
Damit es für alle Teilnehmer wieder in Erinnerung gerufen wird: schaut mal in die IG. Der Termin nähert sich.
-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2010)

Also Kinner´s,
das war heute sehr schön.
Es trafen sich heute um halb drei Ines, Angela, Andreas und ich in Köwi an der Fähre. Wir wollten eine gemütliche Anfängertour machen, so war es von Angela gewünscht. Wir mußten allerdings feststellen das dies nicht ihrem derzeitigen Stand der Fitnes entspricht. 
Also los durch das Nachtigallental am Milchhäuschen vorbei in die Achterbahn. Dort wurde wie immer geschoben und gefahren. Bei den Abfahrten haben wir gesehen das Angela doch fahrtechnisch recht gut ist. 
Danach ging es Richtung Löwenburg, an diesem Anstieg angekommen packte irgend Jemand erstmal Schokodonats aus. Danach quälten Angela und ich uns dann zur Löwenburg rauf. Von dort hatten wir einen traumhaften Blick bis in den Westerwald. Danach ging es über den Trail wieder zu Ines und Andreas.
Von da an ging es nur noch Bergab. Breiberge, Korferberge und dann das obligatoriche Bier im Biergarten.
Ich möchte mich bei meinen Mitfahrern für diesen schönen Tag bedanken.

bis bald im Wald.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend,
ich wollte einfach mal nachhören wer nächstes We in Willingen beim Bikefestival sein wird?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also Kinner´s,
> 
> Ich möchte mich bei meinen Mitfahrern für diesen schönen Tag bedanken.
> Grüße Micha


Nein nein Micha,
wir danken Dir für einen unterhaltsamen und schönen Nachmittag! Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (6. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also Kinner´s,
> das war heute sehr schön.
> 
> Ich möchte mich bei meinen Mitfahrern für diesen schönen Tag bedanken.
> ...



Dir vielen Dank!! Und auch für die leckeren Donuts 
Bis bald,
Angela


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Juni 2010)

hi leute!

melde mich aus dem schwarzwald zurück. es waren 4 supergeile biketage
einen großen dank geht an martin und stefan. die zwei einheimischen zeigten uns, was der schwarzwald so an trails zu bieten hat. erste sahne. nach jeder abfahrt ein breeeiiittess grinsen im gesicht

aber der hauptdank geht die zwei mitstreiter melanie und carsten. war ein klasse kurzurlaub mit euch
hey carsten, rahmen schon geschweißt

schwarzwald: wir kommen wieder.


thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juni 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hi leute!
> 
> melde mich aus dem schwarzwald zurück. es waren 4 supergeile biketage
> einen großen dank geht an martin und stefan. die zwei einheimischen zeigten uns, was der schwarzwald so an trails zu bieten hat. erste sahne. nach jeder abfahrt ein breeeiiittess grinsen im gesicht
> ...



Schön euch heil wieder bei uns zu haben. Ich denke Carsten bekommt von uns dann zum Geb. einen Kona-Rahmen geschekt. Der bricht nicht sooooooooooooooo schnell


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2010)

Ein kleiner Bericht zum Kurzurlaub:

Der 1. Tag war leider ziemlich vernebelt und immer wieder kamen kleine aber feine Regentropfen vom Himmel. Aber davon haben wir uns natürlich nicht abschrecken lassen!
Gut vorbereitet  machten wir uns mit einer Karte bewafnet und mit Verfahrgarantie auf den Weg hoch zum Kandel. Schöne Trails haben wir befahren.... nur leider bergauf . Naja, da für heute ja nicht so viele Hm geplant waren, mussten wir uns halt irgendwie anders austoben . Von dort aus ging es dann über den Kandelhöhenweg zum Rosskopf. D.h. ca. 12 km feinster Wurzeltrail, mehr oder weniger eben. Schlagartig hob sich damit auch unsere Laune! Am Rosskopf haben wir uns dann einfach durchgefragt und so zumindest den Einstieg der Downhill-Strecke gefunden. Irgendwann sind wir dann leider wieder von der Strecke abgekommen und über alternative Trails bis runter nach Freiburg geflogen. Mittlerweile schien auch die Sonne und alles war wieder gut . (Fotos gab es aufgrund des schlechten Wetters keine)

Um nicht den ganzen Urlaub auf Trails die Berge zu bezwingen haben wir uns beim Abendessen über den Freiburg-Fred zwei klasse Guides für den nächsten Tag organisiert. Damit verlief der 2. Tag dann auch endlich nach TT-Regeln. Tempo hoch, Carsten sorgte für die üblichen Pannen und Guide1 musste nach 20km mit Krämpfen aufgeben. Ist ihm wohl vorher noch nie passiert. TT-Touren sind halt eine andere Klasse . Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ging es über den Belchen zum Blauen (Südschwarzwald, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). 









Sehr hoher Trailanteil. Für mich sehr ungewohnt: in den Trails musste man treten . Da konnte doch etwas nicht stimmen! Naja, war ich wohl vom Tessin etwas anderes gewohnt. Aber brav bin ich den Jungs hinterhergestrampelt und habe immer auf steile und verblockte Abschnitte gehofft. Weil, Zitat "Wenn es steil wird, hole ich auf". Nicht wahr Thomas?  (Auch diesmal wenig Fotos. War irgendwie leicht stressig die Tour)

Für mich in meinem kurzen MTB-Leben erst die zweite Tour, auf der ich die 2.000Hm Grenze geknackt habe. Hätte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gewusst, dass noch zwei so Tage folgen sollten, hätte ich wohl doch auf einen Besuch im Bikepark bestanden.....


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2010)

... und nach ein paar Stunden Schlaf ging es auch schon weiter. Es sollte eigentlich so etwas wie ein Ruhetag werden... Carsten faselte etwas von See, Thomas behauptete am morgen, er wolle heute gar nicht fahren... aber alles kam ganz anders....
Mit dem Auto ging es auf den Schauinsland. Das hatte den Vorteil, dass man für die Auffahrt die Seilbahn nehmen konnte... theoretisch. Praktisch kam wie oben schon erwähnt alles ganz anders . Erst einmal mussten wir noch 90Hm hoch. Aua Beine! Doch dann ging es ab, ca. 1000Hm über feinste Wurzeltrails. Auch heute wieder in 1A-TT-Manier. Die Jungs bei ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung:





Diesmal auch ein paar wenige technische Stelle dabei:





Nach runter kommt dann leider wieder hoch. Carsten, der Gipfelstürmer (Kypfels):





Noch lacht er:





Nach der Hälfte der Tour war dann leider Schluss mit lustig und Carsten musste mit gebrochenem Hinterbau aufgeben. 
Thomas und ich nahmen natürlich nicht die Bahn und strampelten fein wieder zum Auto hoch. Bis zur Hälfte noch gemeinsam... dann kamen ein paar Rennradfahrer und Thomas war nicht mehr gesehen. Dabei war ich der Meinung, an dem Tag gar nicht so langsam zu sein . Ein völliger Irrtum wie ich feststellen musste. Oben angekommen hatte die Seilbahnstation zum Glück dann auch schon zu und wir somit mehr Zeit zum biken. Meine Beine waren zwar eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass es für heute reicht und mein Magen hatte sich schon mal auf eine grosse Portion Nudeln eingestellt, aber Carsten hatte da einen viel besseren Vorschlag: Ab zum Feldberg, da sind um die Uhrzeit nämlich keine Wanderer mehr (wen wundert's....). Meine Begeisterung hielt sich zwar etwas in Grenzen, aber ganz schnell stellte sich heraus, dass der Abend (zumindest für mich) der Höhepunkt des Urlaubs werden sollte. Carsten shuttelte uns also zum Feldberg (natülich nur bis zur Schranke, wo man nicht mehr mit dem Auto weiter durfte ). Irgendwie habe ich die letzten Hm dann auch noch aus eigener Kraft geschafft. Oben angekommen: Kein Mensch!!!! Thomas und ich standen ganz alleine mitten auf dem Feldberg und konnten unser Glück kaum fassen. Passend dazu ein Standbild:




(Auf den anderen Bildern, die Thomas von mir machen wollte, bin ich leider nie drauf ).

Sogar etwas Schnee lag auf der Nordseite noch. Da war ich doch sehr überrascht:





Da es mittlerweile doch schon sehr spät war, machten wir uns schnell auf die Suche nach dem Trail. Der war diesmal zum Glück nicht schwer zu finden. Runter ging es auf menschenleeren Wanderwegen runter zum Feldsee. Für mich die schönste Abfahrt des Urlaubs, da technisch etwas anspruchsvoller. Allerdings voller Steine und Felsen. Gut, dass Carsten nicht dabei war, der hätte ja doch wieder nur Durchschläge produziert...
Ziemlich k.o., aber glücklich standen wir kurz vor Sonnenuntergang wieder bei Carsten am Auto. Praktischerweise direkt vor einer Pizzaria 

@Carsten,
an der Stelle noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön für die Aktion . Ein ganz toller Zug von Dir!!!


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2010)

... zu dem Zeitpunkt war mir dann auch schon alles egal und auf ging es am nächsten Tag zur nächsten 2.000Hm Tour mit unseren beiden Local-Guides. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur keine Kraft mehr um abzusagen....

Erst einmal wollten die ersten 1000Hm bergauf bezwungen werden. Heute doch deutlich langsamer als die Tage davor (dafür habe ich gesorgt). Und zum Glück nicht wieder über Trails. Das wäre also die angenehme Auffahrt zum Kandel gewesen . Man muss nur jemanden fragen, der sich auskennt. Naja, warum einfach, wenn es auch schwierig geht. Und wie gesagt, am ersten Tag hatten wir ja noch Kraft. Auf der anderen Seite ging es dann über schnelle, flowige Trails wieder runter. Überhaupt waren die Trails eine völlig neue Erfahrung für mein Bike. Und als ich unten war, taten mir auch gar nicht die Arme weh . Sachen gibt's...
Unten gab es dann erst einmal eine dringend benötigte Stärkung. Eigentlich wollte ich aufgeben und einfach nur nach Hause rollen... Aber so einfach haben die Jungs es mir natürlich nicht gemacht. Irgendwie habe ich mich doch wieder dazu überreden lassen, den nächsten Anstieg auch noch mitzumachen. Ich glaube, ich war einfach nicht mehr in der Lage mich zu wehren und die Jungs haben das schamlos ausgenutzt . Also ging es wieder hoch zum nächsten Gipfel. An meiner Ausstiegsmöglichkeit hatte ich leider verdrängt, dass Anstiege im Schwarzwald pauschal 1.000 Hm haben.... Irgendwie habe ich es dann aber doch hoch geschafft und wurde noch einmal mit einer flowigen Abfahrt belohnt. Wo das war, kann ich mich am besten Willen nicht mehr dran erinnern. 
Thomas wäre am liebsten direkt wieder hoch gefahren. Aber leider hatten wir ja keine Zeit mehr . Runter hätte ich ja auch noch ewig fahren können, aber hoch.... hat erst einmal gereicht..... (Fotos gibt es von dem Tag keine. Dafür hat die Kraft beim besten Willen nicht mehr gereicht.)

@Carsten, Thomas,
waren vier klasse Tage mit Euch. Ich würde mal sagen, bis auf's letzte ausgereizt. Gerne jederzeit wieder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (7. Juni 2010)

Mehr Fotos gibt es hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/124348

(da sind auch noch mehr vom Tessin)


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Bericht zum Kurzurlaub:
> 
> Der 1. Tag war leider ziemlich vernebelt und immer wieder kamen kleine aber feine Regentropfen vom Himmel. Aber davon haben wir uns natürlich nicht abschrecken lassen!
> Gut vorbereitet  machten wir uns mit einer Karte bewafnet und mit Verfahrgarantie auf den Weg hoch zum Kandel. Schöne Trails haben wir befahren.... nur leider bergauf .



Ja Mensch, da haben wir uns ja fast über den Haufen gefahren. Ihr hättet doch mal kurz durchklingeln können. Wir haben in Waldkirch übernachtet und sind am nächsten Tag dann auch im Nebel hoch zum Kandel, allerdings dann nicht auf schmalen Wegen, sondern auf schmalen Reifen.
2000 hm am Tag waren dann bei uns doch die Ausnahme....meistens waren es mehr. Die Krönung war dann in den Vogesen: 3500 hm - Ankunft auf dem Col de la Schlucht um 21 Uhr bei geschmeidigen 7 Grad Aussentemperatur....so muß Urlaub sein.

Übrigens müssen wir unbedingt mal in die Vogesen zum Biken. Was da an Trails so aus den Wäldern lugte sah ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Die Landschaft ist sowieso ein Traum und wie Manni erzählt hat sind die Pfade auch ziemlich technisch.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juni 2010)

Ok, wann geht's los??????

Der nächste Urlaub ist erst im August.... da muss noch 'was zwischen geplant werden..


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Juni 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hi leute!
> 
> melde mich aus dem schwarzwald zurück. es waren 4 supergeile biketage
> einen großen dank geht an martin und stefan. die zwei einheimischen zeigten uns, was der schwarzwald so an trails zu bieten hat. erste sahne. nach jeder abfahrt ein breeeiiittess grinsen im gesicht
> ...



Hallo Ameise,
wo bleibt die AmeisenEinführungsTour?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ok, wann geht's los??????
> 
> Der nächste Urlaub ist erst im August.... da muss noch 'was zwischen geplant werden..



Siehste Melanie: die Vogesen hatte ich Dir auch genannt. Und "technisch" hört sich doch gut an, richtig?

Die könnten wir auf dem Weg in die Schweiz mitnehmen. Als lockere Einrollrunde.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut es denn mit Sonntag ab der Tomburg aus!
Freiwillige vor !


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Sonntag ab der Tomburg aus!
> Freiwillige vor !



Geht nicht Kindergeburtstag, und nach deinem Urlaub mit Klaus waäre mir die Tour auch zu schwierig

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Siehste Melanie: die Vogesen hatte ich Dir auch genannt. Und "technisch" hört sich doch gut an, richtig?
> 
> Die könnten wir auf dem Weg in die Schweiz mitnehmen. Als lockere Einrollrunde.



Ja, unsere Vorbereitungszeit hielt sich halt leider in Grenzen, sonst hätte ich vielleicht sogar die Vogesen gewählt. Aber der Sommer hat ja zum Glück noch viele WE, die irgendwie verplant werden wollen!!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (10. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Sonntag ab der Tomburg aus!
> Freiwillige vor !



Meldung als Freiwilliger.  11 Uhr?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Meldung als Freiwilliger.  11 Uhr?
> Gruß Michael



Klingt gut.
11.00 Tomburg,demokratisches Guiding, wobei Du Dich ja besser auskennst!

Hey Angelo, wie sieht´s bei Dir aus?
Und vielleicht hat der Robert ja auch mal wieder Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robikhan (11. Juni 2010)

Hi Barbara,
versuche meine Freundin ein wenig das MTB schmackhaft zu machen, jedoch ist das jetzt noch ein bisschen früh. Werde mich jedoch bei einer der nächsten Touren blicken lassen.
Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2010)

robikhan schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> versuche meine Freundin



.....aha,daher das Rarmachen!
Na da hoffe ich, daß wir bald noch ein Mädel in unseren Reihen begrüßen
dürfen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

Darf ich auch mit?


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mit?



Bist du ein Mädel


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn es sein muss!
Will doch nur mit


----------



## meg-71 (11. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn es sein muss!
> Will doch nur mit



Klar kannst du auch mit, wer hatt den was von nur Mädels gesagt.
Ich hätte lust auf eine Tour Richtung Ahrtal. 
Hoffentlich findet sich dafür eine demokratische Mehrheit.

Gruß Michael


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich doch dabei! Ach der Sven, hat nur ne Ausrede gesucht NICHT mitzufahren!


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch dabei! Ach der Sven, hat nur ne Ausrede gesucht NICHT mitzufahren!



Ausgleich 1:1


----------



## AGE73 (12. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 11.00 Tomburg,demokratisches Guiding, wobei Du Dich ja besser auskennst!
> 
> Hey Angelo, wie sieht´s bei Dir aus?
> Und vielleicht hat der Robert ja auch mal wieder Lust und Zeit?



Hallo Barbara, 
bin,  als Mitglied , dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (13. Juni 2010)

Ja schöne Tour wars, wobei das demokratische Guiding ja nicht so funktioniert hat. Oder war das eine sozialistische Mehrheit von 100%?
Danke an die netten Mittfahrerinen und Mittfahrer. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juni 2010)

Es war Klasse, der Guide hat eine schöne Runde ausgesucht! Danke

Klasse Wetter,
Klasse Begleitung,
Klasse Gegend,
Klasse Strecke,
Klasse Trails,
Klasse Kuchen,
Klasse Latte,

einfach Klasse Klasse Klasse!

Ich hoffe bis bald
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2010)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe, werde ich noch einen kleinen
Tourbericht schreiben.Gestern hatte Fußball Vorrang.
Was war das geil!4:0 gegen die Aussies (taten mir dann doch leid ).
Davon bitte mehr!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es etwas am Thema vorbei ist aber: Rennradfahren kann auch ganz schön schön sein:






_Im Allgäu/Deutschlandtour 2010_


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2010)

ist doch genau im Thema: einer fährt vor, ein anderer hechelt hinterher. Zu lange Touren, wehe Gliedmaßen, Ausscheidungsrennen wo es geht,... TT halt!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. Juni 2010)

Die Deutschlandtour war halt das Kontrastprogramm zu der Vorwoche im Tessin:

Ich sage nur:







Auch wenn dieses Bild hier ganz nett aussieht:





...so möchte ich eigentlich niemanden empfehlen diesen Sentiero hier zu fahren....oder doch lieber zu schieben, das haben wir nämlich zu 3/4 gemacht. Wohlgemerkt: in der Schweizer Trailmap als flüssig zu fahrender Trail markiert.


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2010)

Die Klassifizierungen der SwissTrailMap sind teilweise "gewöhnungsbedürftig" (eher: merkwürdig) - diese Erfahrung hab ich vor zwei Jahren in St. Moritz gemacht: teils schwarze Sachen als recht flowig erlebt und dann nen roten Trail über längere Passagen geschoben - das sah so aus wie auf deinem Bild: grob verblockt und steil, wenig Spaß und null Flow.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Juni 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Klassifizierungen der SwissTrailMap sind teilweise "gewöhnungsbedürftig" (eher: merkwürdig) - diese Erfahrung hab ich vor zwei Jahren in St. Moritz gemacht: teils schwarze Sachen als recht flowig erlebt und dann nen roten Trail über längere Passagen geschoben - das sah so aus wie auf deinem Bild: grob verblockt und steil, wenig Spaß und null Flow.




Genau Martin

Wir sind dann zu der Erkenntniss gekommen das die Macher dieser SwissTrailMap auf manchen Strecken nie gewesen sind....zumindest nicht mit dem Bike, vielleicht mal mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte. Und aus eben diesen Fingern haben sie sich dann die Klassifizierung gesogen.

Klingt für mich wieder mal wie bei so vielen anderen MTB-Guides auch früher schon nach einem einfachen, schnell gemachten Euro...ähm, ich meine Franken.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juni 2010)

So wer will heute Abend bei diesem wunderbarem Wetter mit ins 7-geb. ?
Ich bin um 18 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental. Und das immer noch nicht mit dem neuen Bike, mal sehen obs diese Woch noch was wird damit.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2010)

Hier gibt es noch ein Bild von der Deutschlandtour....leider nur in Handyqualität....ich hatte keine Kamera dabei...zu schwer:






_Über dem Tannheimer Tal_


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Juni 2010)

Alles ganz famos, Uwe. Aber wo sind die Bilder aus dem Tessin? Oder war's so schlimm, dass Du den Chip in der Kamera gleich wieder formatiert hast?


Grüße
Claus.

BTW: Wir müssen gestern durch irgendwas giftiges geradelt sein: meine Beine jucken höllisch. Überdosis _Urtica_, womöglich.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Oder war's so schlimm, dass Du den Chip in der Kamera gleich wieder formatiert hast?



Wahrscheinlich hatte er unabsichtlich die undokumentierte Funktion "quick erase" aktiviert, bei der nur jeweils 1 Foto gespeichert und durch das nächste sofort überschrieben wird...


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hatte er unabsichtlich die undokumentierte Funktion "quick erase" aktiviert, bei der nur jeweils 1 Foto gespeichert und durch das nächste sofort überschrieben wird...





...was heißt denn hier "unabsichtlich"




Hier hab ich übrigens das einzige Foto, was dann übrig geblieben ist:


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2010)

Okok....es gibt noch ein  Aktionsfoto:






















Bevor man aber dann doch glaubt wir waren nur zum Spass dort:


Wir sind auch Rad gefahren.......oder wie man es auch nennen mag:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Juni 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Okok....es gibt noch ein  Aktionsfoto:






Besser kann  man's nicht zusammenfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. Juni 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Siehste Melanie: die Vogesen hatte ich Dir auch genannt. Und "technisch" hört sich doch gut an, richtig?
> 
> Die könnten wir auf dem Weg in die Schweiz mitnehmen. Als lockere Einrollrunde.


Ich war in dieser Woche auf einer Dienstreise in den Vogesen und hatte abends die Möglichkeit etwas zu fahren: ich bin begeistert! Das Gebiet (hier: rund um Saverne) lohnt sich. Ich vermute, dies wird bei Regen zu einer Schlammschlacht.

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (17. Juni 2010)

Die Ultimative Wiedtal Singletrail Tour
Anhand der Ausschreibung finde ich den Treffpunkt nicht. Kann mir jemand einen Link auf z.B. google maps senden?
-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2010)

hmm, gibts da etwa lücken in OSM?

wenn du in googlemaps einfach rothekreuz eingibst, kommst du genau hin. irgendwo dort im umkreis von 50m um die kreuzung dürfte der startplatz sein.


----------



## blitzfitz (17. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Ultimative Wiedtal Singletrail Tour
> Anhand der Ausschreibung finde ich den Treffpunkt nicht. Kann mir jemand einen Link auf z.B. google maps senden?
> -trekki



Hier sind die Koordinaten: 50.560114,7.348018
In Google Maps einfach nach Linz, Rothekreuz suchen.

Ich hoffe ja, dass die Wettervorhersage noch etwas besser wird. 

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## Trekki (17. Juni 2010)

Danke, mein Fehler. Ich hatte mich so auf die Höhenstrasse als Name einer Strasse gestürzt, dass ich das Naheliegende nicht gesucht habe.

@Enrgy: die Lücke im OSM schliesse ich nach der Tour.

Auf besseres Wetter hoffe ich ja auch, ist ja halt nur der Sommer 2010.
-trekki


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> TT-Tour, Vortreffen
> ===============
> Damit es für alle Teilnehmer wieder in Erinnerung gerufen wird: schaut mal in die IG. Der Termin nähert sich.
> -trekki


Das Vortreffen ist gelaufen, Protokoll ist in der IG


----------



## Wochenendbiker (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

kommt jemand aus Köln zur Wiedtal Singletrail Tour und hat evtl. noch einen Platz für mich und mein Rad im Auto. Sonst freue ich mich auch über weitere Bahnfahrer. Abfahrt Köln HBf 7:01

Für eine Mitfahrgelgenheit gerne PN. Nach 19:00 bitte SMS oder Anruf unter: 017(sieben)-8061(neun)76


Beste Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (20. Juni 2010)

@blitfitz: Ralf, findet die Tour wirklich statt? Barbara und ich überlegen dann doch stark, nicht zu kommen.
Wenn das wenigstens warmer Regen wäre....


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2010)

Tja das wüßte ich auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (20. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tja das wüßte ich auch gerne



DIE TOUR FINDET STATT!


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Juni 2010)

....heut ist so ein schöner tag..la lalala.....traum von amsterdam....... wenn man 3 volle tage dieser musik ausgeliefert ist, kann man nur noch am rad drehen. 3tage mit dem fußballverein im strandhotel in leiwen an der mosel gewesen. motto: ballermann 
mit genug alkohol im blut war das ja zu ertragen. aber 3 tage lang.......:kotz:

versuche jetzt ersmal das gerade gehen wieder zu erlernen. 

bis bald im wald.


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ....heut ist so ein schöner tag..la lalala.....traum von amsterdam....... wenn man 3 volle tage dieser musik ausgeliefert ist, kann man nur noch am rad drehen. 3tage mit dem fußballverein im strandhotel in leiwen an der mosel gewesen. motto: ballermann
> mit genug alkohol im blut war das ja zu ertragen. aber 3 tage lang.......:kotz:
> 
> versuche jetzt ersmal das gerade gehen wieder zu erlernen.
> ...



Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg ...


----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> DIE TOUR FINDET STATT!



Die Tour hat stattgefunden!
Nach 120km incl. An+Abreise muss ich mich er einmal mit einer Pizza etwas regenerieren. Meine Fotos und Eindrücke folgen.
Kurzfassung:
* tolle Gruppe
* die besten Trails
* der Regen blieb aus
* Entfernung und Höhenmeter entsprachen genau der Ausschreibung

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2010)

Tour war klasse...


... und TT-würdig mit Pannen, "Hemmschuhen", einer verwirrten Kellnerin und mehr...

Danke  an unseren Guide, der zumindest die meisten Schäfchen zurück geführt hat, an den der meinen Umwerfer eingestellt hat, für das Mars und vor allem Melanie fürs Einsammeln!
Es hat sich gelohnt, dafür so früh aufzustehen 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## blitzfitz (20. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tour war klasse...



Ja, war richtig super. Am Ende hat die Gruppe mit der langen Variante dann doch noch die 2000Hm Schallmauer geknackt. 
Photos und weitere Kommentare frühestens Dienstag, da ich morgen erstmal in England bin.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an den Guide und die wie immer tollen Mitfahrer 

Sehr schöne Tour auch wenn ich sie leider nicht ganz bis zum Ende mitfahren konnte. Dafür hat meine Mutter mich wieder mit Braten und Knödeln verwöhnt .


----------



## supasini (20. Juni 2010)

jo, auch von mir ein dickes DANKE - schade, dass ich nicht bis zum Ende dabei bleiben konnte, aber an der Effektivität der Fortbewegung (Zeit/Weg) müssen wir dann doch noch ein bisschen arbeiten


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Juni 2010)

Muß mich meinen Vorrednern mal wieder anschließen.
Sehr schöne Tour, mit dem versprochenen Trailfeuerwerk.
Wie zu erwarten war auch bergauf über Trails.
Mein freiwilliges Verzichten auf die letzte Schleife, war schon ganz gut so!

Höchsten Respekt an Hrn. Müller,der pünktlich zur Tour erschienen 
und sie komplett gefahren ist ( bei gerochenen ca. 2 Promille Restalkohol)!


----------



## john_sales (21. Juni 2010)

Das war heute ein gelungener Ausritt, auch wenn ich schon vorher zurück musste.
Ein ganz großen Dank an unseren Guide, ich hoffe die Resonanz veranlasst zu weiteren Touren. Es war zwar am Ende ein wenig viel Standzeit aber bei der Vielfalt und Gruppenstimmung wurden selbst technische Pannen zum Nebenschauplatz.
Danke auch an Supasini, ich war noch pünktlich in Köln und konnte Mark Knopfler genießen.

Für alle die noch ein paar Fotos schauen wollen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30930
Wer sich auf einem Foto sieht und nicht online stehen will, meldet sich kurz.

Ich hoffe man trifft sich bald wieder, das muss ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken für die gelungene Tour. Ich war dann um halb acht zu Hause. Ich kann nicht sagen wie sie Laska gefreut hat auch noch mal vor die Türe zu kommen. Wäre im nachhinein auch gerne noch zu Ende gefahren. Beim nächsten mal.

Grüße Micha


----------



## lugronius (21. Juni 2010)

Danke an den Guide für die super Routenauswahl,tolle Truppe,gerne wieder.

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich meine Umgangsformen in die ein oder andere 

Richtung verbessern 


Schön wars

Ludger


----------



## kieverjonny (21. Juni 2010)

auch ein danke nochmal von mir-
sehr schöne tour !
was ich zeitmäßig so lese-bin ich doch froh zeitig ausgestiegen zu sein 

vg
kiwi


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2010)

Hier die Eindrücke, die ich elektronisch festgehalten habe.

Zuerst ruft der Chef - hier in der Mitte zu sehen - die Chaosgruppe zur Ordnung und Startaufstellung.



Die Startaufstellung selbst hat der Chef dokumentiert.

Kurz nach dem Start, im ersten Trail, nach ca. 10min Fahrzeit hatten wir die erste "Pause", diese Verletzung wurde durch Handauflegen geheilt.





Einige andere Schäden gab es auch: Schalthebel verbogen, VR in Chipform gebracht, Nagel umgeknickt, Bremse beschädigt ... 

... was überhaupt nicht auf die Laune gedrückt hat




Einige nahmen diese Treppe mit genuss





... andere mit Tempo, schneller als meine Kamera mithalten konnte.

Hier das Motiv zur Signatur vom Blitzfitz




Hier gab es kein brauchbares Motiv




Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Trails gingen nicht nur runter, genau so häufig wieder hoch





und wenn es mal keinen Weg gab, wurde die Verbindung von A nach B einfach als Trail definiert




Auch ende der Tour - hier um 18.30h, auf dem letzten Anstieg - waren alle noch entspannt




Aber was gar nicht zu einer TT-Tour passte: Ausschreibung und Wirklichkeit stimmten überein
- Fahrtdauer Ausschreibung:ganzer Tag / Wirklichkeit: 9h - 19h
- Distanz Ausschreibung:70km / Wirklichkeit: 70km
- Höhenmeter Ausschreibung:1900m / Wirklichkeit: 2000m
- Singletrail rückwärts buchstabieren kann ich jetzt: Liartelgnis
Ausserdem hat sich der Guide nirgens verfahren, nur die Mitfahrer - ich gleich mehrfach.

Ich hoffe auf weitere Eindrücke von der Tour. Fleissig waren sie ja.




Danke für den Tag!
-trekki


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> .. an der Effektivität der Fortbewegung (Zeit/Weg) müssen wir dann doch noch ein bisschen arbeiten


.. aber über die *orangen *Renner schimpfen

Ernsthaft, ich glaube es ist schwierig mit 16 Leuten von unterschiedlichen Leistungsstand (Kondition, Fahrtechnik, Vorbereitung etc.) ein gleichmässiges Tempo zu erreichen. Von daher bin ich nicht vom Schnitt überrascht. Nur zum Ende hin wurde die Pausen doch etwas ausgedehnt. So hatten wir z.B. 500m vor dem Ziel ca. 10min Pipi- und Telefonierpause.
Am start wurde ich belächelt, dass ich so viel Verpflegung mitgenommen hatte. Am ende waren einige froh, ein Riegel Mars zu bekommen. Stichwort: Hungerast
-trekki


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> .. aber über die *orangen *Renner schimpfen



Das ist doch der pure Neid auf deine Fitness  da kann ich so viel trainieren wie ich will, ich werde niemals auch nur ansatzweise dein bergauftempo erreichen können, fehlen einfach einige körperliche Voraussetzungen.
Nee, mich hat nur geärgert, dass ich die Tour nicht bis zum Ende mitfahren konnte: für mich persönlich waren es einfach zu viele Standzeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juni 2010)

Schöner Bericht, alles gut wiedergegeben.


----------



## LukePC (22. Juni 2010)

Ah habs auch gefunden.
Was'ne Tour! Besonders Toll: die bebilderte Berichterstattung (von John?)!

Ich war zwar auch über die Häufigkeit der Standzeiten etwas genervt, aber das ist immer noch besser, als ein bis zwei falsche Berge hoch/runter zu heizen. 

Zum Bergauf-Tempo: das wurde doch teilweise erheblich durch die verfügbaren Gänge und bevorzugten Drehzahlen beschränkt. Vor allem bei steilen Rampen. Da bräuchte ich vl noch mehr Untersetzung, aber das tut ja nix zur Sache.

Geht die nächste Tour ins Ahrtahl?


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> ..
> Am start wurde ich belächelt, dass ich so viel Verpflegung mitgenommen hatte. Am ende waren einige froh, ein Riegel Mars zu bekommen. Stichwort: Hungerast
> -trekki



ich habe Dich nicht belächelt. Ich war nur neidisch!!!!!

Verdammt, hätte ich doch blos bis zum Schluss mitfahren können. Dann hätte ich auch einen Hungerast simulieren können....


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2010)

...bestaunt wäre noch ein passender Ausdruck, angesichts dessen, was alles in den kleinen Rucksack passte 

So ein Mars war vor allem eine leckere Abwechslung zum "normalen" Riegelgeschmack, obwohl ja schon fürstlich dinniert wurde zu Mittag mit Menü und allem Pipapo...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...bestaunt wäre noch ein passender Ausdruck, angesichts dessen, was alles in den kleinen Rucksack passte
> 
> So ein Mars war vor allem eine leckere Abwechslung zum "normalen" Riegelgeschmack, obwohl ja schon fürstlich dinniert wurde zu Mittag mit Menü und allem Pipapo...
> 
> ...



Na ja, du hast es bestimmt doppelt gesehen was in den Rucksack alles passte. Bei deinem Zustand am Anfang der Tour. Du bekommst heute Abend zumindest schon einmal von mir eins deiner Weizen überreicht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2010)

Nein nein,
das wahre Ausmass offenbarte sich erst am Ende; sogar eine 1,5l Flasche (Wasser) passte da rein 

gruesse


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Ah habs auch gefunden.
> Was'ne Tour! Besonders Toll: die bebilderte Berichterstattung (von John?)!



Korrekt. Ich hoffe unser Chefguide kann nach der England Tour seine Bilder einstellen.



surftigresa schrieb:


> ich habe Dich nicht belächelt. Ich war nur neidisch!!!!!
> 
> Verdammt, hätte ich doch blos bis zum Schluss mitfahren können. Dann hätte ich auch einen Hungerast simulieren können....


Und die besten Trails kamen am ende, auch die hast Du verpasst.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Und die besten Trails kamen am ende, auch die hast Du verpasst.



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaa wat bis du doch fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssss


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Juni 2010)

Tja, was soll ich nach der tollen Berichterstattung der Mitfahrer noch schreiben? 
Ich glaube, ich mache das demnächst immer so. Tour reinstellen, die armen Teilnehmer die steilsten Rampen rauf und runterschinden und am Ende dann noch den Bericht schreiben lassen. Sehr verlockend! 

Ok, will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag leisten.

Eigentlich sollte die Tour *BestOf Edition Wiedtaltrails*, aber man könnte auch verleitet sein zu sagen: *Deutschland, ein Wintermärchen!* 

Da lege ich die Tour schon fast auf den Sommeranfang und wat iss? Nix iss! Start bei gefühlten paar Grad über Null und fast noch Schneetreiben, so dass die Startaufstellung doch etwas verfroren ausfiel.





Alle sind leider nicht drauf, denn einer muss ja das Photo machen und zweitens hatte der Kaskopp (Hat er selbst so gesagt!!) den Startpunkt leicht verfehlt und wollte unbedingt in Neuwied starten. 

Glück für ihn, denn so behielt sein schneeweisses Liteville noch etwas seine Schneewittchenfarbe, während die anderen Bikes sehr schnell ein uniformes Braun annahmen.

Über den Grat und Weg Nr. 8 versuchte man sehr bald den Talgrund des Wiedtals zu erreichen, was sich aber als nicht gerade einfach herausstellte. Es gab die ersten Defekte und Standzeiten.









Meine Vorredner schrieben ja schon über Trails bergauf und Trails bergab. ABER das war nicht alles!! Es gab auch horizontale Trails. 





Das folgende Photo ist schon fast ein Wahrzeichen des Team Tomburgs. Immer wieder wechselnde Akteure, aber identisches Motiv - ein Biker, fast von der Natur verschluckt.





Eigentlich hätte ich in die Tourbeschreibung auch noch weitere Kennzahlen aufnehmen sollen, wie zum Beispiel die Wied wird x-mal gequert. Habe ich aber nicht nachgezählt. Weiss es einer? 





Zum Schluss noch zwei ganz besondere Bilder. Auf dem nächsten Bild fährt Carsten die in seinen Worten ganz sicher unfahrbare Serpentine und so manch eine(r) fragt sich immer noch, wie er dies so beschwingt hinbekommen hat. 





Das letzte Photo ist Melanie vorbehalten. JA, JA, JA, wir hatten Sonne!!!!





So, das war's. Es war mir eine Ehre und Freude, mit Euch allen gefahren sein zu dürfen. 

Bis demnäx in diesem Theater,
Euer blitzfitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2010)

deine Berichte...


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juni 2010)

wir kommen gerne immer wieder


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich in die Tourbeschreibung auch noch weitere Kennzahlen aufnehmen sollen, wie zum Beispiel die Wied wird x-mal gequert. Habe ich aber nicht nachgezählt. Weiss es einer?


Ich zähle 8 auf meinem GPS-Track, wobei eine Brücke in beiden Richtungen genommen wurde.


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juni 2010)

Melde mich zurück vom TT-Ausflug in den Bikepark Winterberg .

Ein klasse Tag mit einer ganz tollen Truppe . Unglaublich, was so eine Gruppendynamik alles erreichen kann. Bis heute morgen hätte ich geschworen, mit meiner Höhenangst nie im Leben über diese riesige Wippe zu fahren. Aber dann konnte ich es natürlich auch nicht lassen und habe mich jedesmal dafür verflucht, wenn ich oben stand..... manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, warum man so etwas macht  

=> weil es einfach nur Mega-Spass macht!!!!!!! 

Und Deutschland hat es auch geschafft.... da halte ich es doch mit mit Thomas seinem neuen Motto:

.... das ist so ein schöner Tag... lalalala


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück vom TT-Ausflug in den Bikepark Winterberg .
> 
> Ein klasse Tag mit einer ganz tollen Truppe . Unglaublich, was so eine Gruppendynamik alles erreichen kann. Bis heute morgen hätte ich geschworen, mit meiner Höhenangst nie im Leben über diese riesige Wippe zu fahren. Aber dann konnte ich es natürlich auch nicht lassen und habe mich jedesmal dafür verflucht, wenn ich oben stand..... manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, warum man so etwas macht
> 
> ...




......das ist so ein schöner Tal...lalalalaMelanie

Das war heute wirklich ein klasse Tag. Und das 1:0 von schland rundet diesen Tag perfekt ab

Tja Frau Wipptigresa, das mit der Gruppendynamik stimmt wirklich. Nur das es bei mir nicht die Wippe war sondern dieser "Bretterweg" der sich um den Baum wickelte . Da hatte ich sehr weiche Knie.
Und die Gruppe war einfach nur supi. Sollten wir öfters machen


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juni 2010)

Ist es nich schööööööööööööööön!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juni 2010)

TT´ler wie sieht es aus?
Sonntag 12.00 ab der Tomburg Richtung Steinbachtalsperre?
Das wäre doch was Angelo, oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> TT´ler wie sieht es aus?
> Sonntag 12.00 ab der Tomburg Richtung Steinbachtalsperre?
> Das wäre doch was Angelo, oder?



Du weißt aber schon das um 16 Uhr wieder Fußball ist oder?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das um 16 Uhr wieder Fußball ist oder?



Dann würde ich erst um 3 losfahren...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich erst um 3 losfahren...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa duuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur Herr Enrgy hat den einzigen Vorteil dieser hoffnungslos überbewerteten "Sportart" und deren unerfreulichen Begleiterscheinungen erkannt.


----------



## meg-71 (25. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> TT´ler wie sieht es aus?
> Sonntag 12.00 ab der Tomburg Richtung Steinbachtalsperre?
> Das wäre doch was Angelo, oder?


Meldung, aber warum erst um 12.00?

MfG Michael


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würd mal an der Steinbach starken Gegenverkehr einkalkulieren, die TDH fährt über Steinbach / Madbach


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das um 16 Uhr wieder Fußball ist oder?



Nö, so ein Sch...!Dachte die spielen erst abends.
Was mach ich denn da?
Dann starten wir doch um 11.00 und ich bin ein bißchen unausgeschlafen!
Tour wird dann vielleicht ein bißchen kürzer, denn die Guidein will Fußball
gucken!


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Juni 2010)

Habe was anzubieten!


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. Juni 2010)

N'Abend, hat irgenwer Lust Morgen an der Ahr spielen zu fahren?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (26. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> TT´ler wie sieht es aus?
> Sonntag 12.00 ab der Tomburg Richtung Steinbachtalsperre?
> Das wäre doch was Angelo, oder?




Hallo Barabra, 

bin dabei, dann um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg?
Fahre dieses Mal auch schon um 10Uhr los, damit es pünktlich losgehen kann....
Fußball ist mir seit letzten Donnerstag egal
Ciao
Angelo


----------



## Eifel-Litti (27. Juni 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Fußball ist mir seit letzten Donnerstag egal



Aber wieso denn?

Fragt (im Glashaus sitzend): Eifel-Litti


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2010)

Balloonfahrt ist leider ausgefallen wegen "zu schwachem Wind"

Hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
Mein Bruder und ich kommen dann auch zur T-Burg.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Juni 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Balloonfahrt ist leider ausgefallen wegen "zu schwachem Wind"
> 
> Hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
> Mein Bruder und ich kommen dann auch zur T-Burg.



Könntet dann auf dem Weg ja das Zelt holen kommen.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juni 2010)

Das war mal wieder ein perfekter Tag!
Trotz wenig Schlaf um 11.00 an der Tomburg gestartet ( okay mit kleiner 
Verspätung, aber ct ist ja zulässig)mit dem Ziel Steinbachtalsperre.
Allerdings sollte es eine kurze Runde werden, da ( fast ) alle Fußball gucken wollten.Bei bestem Wetter landeten wir schließlich im Sahrbachtal um dann nach einer schönen Pause via Wespentrail ( abgespeckte Variante ) wieder zurück zur Tomburg zu düsen.Pünktlich zum Anpfiff waren wir daheim.
Tolles Spiel gesehen.
Was will der Mensch mehr?!


----------



## meg-71 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen
bin auch wieder zurück.
Kann mich Barbara nur anschließen Toller Tag,Tolle Mittfahrer und Mittfahrerinen, Hunderter geknackt.

PS gebe die Bilder unzensiert frei

Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juni 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'Abend, hat irgenwer Lust Morgen an der Ahr spielen zu fahren?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Klasse Tag gestern. 

Hey MasifCentrale, wenn Du Mittwochs lust hast, die Ahr unsicher zu machen, bin ich dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Klasse Tag gestern.
> 
> Hey MasifCentrale, wenn Du Mittwochs lust hast, die Ahr unsicher zu machen, bin ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Was ist jetzt mit dem Zelt Thomas, wenn ich den Rahmen mitnehmen soll kannst du den ja dann mitbringen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob Samstag zum Fussball 'was zusammen gemacht wird? Hat schon jemand etwas geplant oder besteht Interesse, das wir da 'was auf die Beine stellen?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein schönes Bild von der äußerst trockenen Sonntagsrunde im TT-Raum:










....ach, und hier noch die beste Methode, gezeigt von Micha, wie man Bergaufschlüsselstellen "angeht" ohne Gefahr zu gehen sich rückwärts zu überschlagen:


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob Samstag zum Fussball 'was zusammen gemacht wird? Hat schon jemand etwas geplant oder besteht Interesse, das wir da 'was auf die Beine stellen?



An die Ahr zum biken, leere Trails!!!


----------



## supasini (28. Juni 2010)

jo, das ist wahr! Ich bin Sonntag zwischen 13.30 und 16.30 RR gefahren: insgesamt auf schönsten Sträßchen zwischen Eu und Ahr vielleicht 20 Moppedfahrer getroffen


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob Samstag zum Fussball 'was zusammen gemacht wird? Hat schon jemand etwas geplant oder besteht Interesse, das wir da 'was auf die Beine stellen?
> 
> ...



Keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee



Luur ens im LMB.
Steht schon ´was!


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juni 2010)

Schon lange angemeldet 

Bin ja froh, dass es auch noch konstruktive Vorschläge gibt 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Luur ens im LMB.
> Steht schon ´was!



hann ich, bin ald ahnjemeld. Werd morje mol frore ob noch der en oder andere kütt

ne schöe Jross


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte auch noch einmal betonen, das wir nicht zum Spass auf Tour gehen:


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit dem Zelt Thomas, wenn ich den Rahmen mitnehmen soll kannst du den ja dann mitbringen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Brauche das Zelt nicht mehr. Werde meinen Urlaub auf Balkonien verbringen. Aber kann den Rahmen kann ich gerne morgen früh vorbeibringen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Thomas,
sagen wir 10 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## meg-71 (29. Juni 2010)

Servus
hätte morgen früh
auch Zeit und Lust etwas an die ahr zufahren, muß aber ab 13:30 arbeiten.
Würde mich dann vorzeitig ausklinken und vieleicht früher als 10Uhr los?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Servus
> hätte morgen früh
> auch Zeit und Lust etwas an die ahr zufahren, muß aber ab 13:30 arbeiten.
> Würde mich dann vorzeitig ausklinken und vieleicht früher als 10Uhr los?
> Gruß Michael



10 Uhr ist ok! Jetzt gehts erstmal ab ins 7.Gebirge.
Bis morgen.


----------



## meg-71 (30. Juni 2010)

Sorry Jungs aber das klappt bei mir heute morgen nicht. Ich wünsche euch viel spaß im Ahrtal. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2010)

Hi!

War heute mit Sebastian (Trailkönig) im Ahrtalt spielen. Es machte den Eindruck, als gäbe es am schwarzen Kreuz oder am Teufelsloch keine schwieriegen stellen für Ihn. Was ist der Kerl alles gefahren. Leck mich Fett 
Am Krausberg ging es dann "etwas" ruhiger zu. Die Hitze machte mir doch zu schaffen. Aber trotzdem klasse Tag.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2010)

1.7. - da war doch was ?! 

Hmm, das Jahr ist halb rum. Nee, das war´s nicht. 







 Ahh, ein Licht geht mir auf - besser gesagt eine Lampe, genauer eine HANDlampe!

Der gute Uwe hat Geburtstag! 


Herzlichen Glühstrumpf, viel Spaß am heutigen Wonnetag und immer ne handbreit Luft in den Reifen


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2010)

*Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch, leeve Lamp!*

und auf bald im Wald  

(in der Farbe des neuen *Fahrrads*...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (1. Juli 2010)

GLÜCKWUNSCH


Du alter Sack


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juli 2010)

Alles Gute, großer Häuptling!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juli 2010)

Beste Geburtstagsgrüße auch von uns und alles Gute wünschen wir.

Ines & Andreas


----------



## shmee (1. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Uwe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2010)

Alle jute zum Jeburtsdaach lev Uwe !
Auf das aus der Handlampe eine Antike Leuchte wird


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juli 2010)

Angesichts seiner zeitlosen Erscheinung hätte ich gar nicht vermutet, dass im Hause Handlampe Geburtstage überhaupt vorkommen können. Jedenfalls auf das Herzlichste: Herzliche Glückwünsche an den Burgherrn.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf das aus der Handlampe eine Antike Leuchte wird



...von den Haaren her kommt das ja schonmal hin...


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Juli 2010)

Bei der Hitze eine alternative Sportart entdeckt: Wasserski
Heute 2 STD auf dem Bleibtreusee bei Brühl gefahren.
Top sage ich da nur


----------



## Seelrider (1. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Uwe auch aus Seelscheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze eine alternative Sportart entdeckt: Wasserski
> Heute 2 STD auf dem Bleibtreusee bei Brühl gefahren.
> Top sage ich da nur



Coole Sache das!


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juli 2010)

Och he nochens:

Hätzlische Dank für all die Jlöckwönsch​

Ihr set so jot zu mir.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juli 2010)

*Puuh, knapp vor Toresschluss: Alles Jute zum Jeburtsdach, Jlück und Fahrradsegen!*


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze eine alternative Sportart entdeckt: Wasserski
> Heute 2 STD auf dem Bleibtreusee bei Brühl gefahren.



Mach morgen mal ein paar Sit-ups...


----------



## Freckles (2. Juli 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Puuh, knapp vor Toresschluss: Alles Jute zum Jeburtsdach, Jlück und Fahrradsegen!*



Hab ich nicht mehr geschafft .... trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Trialeddy (2. Juli 2010)

Altersgerecht, auch von mir, dem Jubiliar (in dem Alter ist nichts mehr mit Geburtstagskind) --- herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir, ich habe es in meinem astronomischen Alter geschafft, in weniger als 48 Stunden eine Reaktion auf eine gestern gelesene Glückwunschserie in Form eines vollständigen Satzes an den Adressat zu versenden.
Das wünscht Dir für die Zukunft und Carpe Diem

Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2010)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=756417

Na das dürfte die Alfterer Verschleißteilkonsumenten aber mächtig freuen, nur noch nen Kilometer zum Schlauch- und Kettenkauf


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=756417
> 
> Na das dürfte die Alfterer Verschleißteilkonsumenten aber mächtig freuen, nur noch nen Kilometer zum Schlauch- und Kettenkauf



 is ja cool. Dann könne die uns ja bald die Ersatzeile rüberwerfen. Volker, was meins Du, was die dann für Arme bekommen


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Juli 2010)

N'Abend miteinand,
möchte Morgen jemand sein teures Sportgerät ausführen?


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'Abend miteinand,
> möchte Morgen jemand sein teures Sportgerät ausführen?



Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle


11 Uhr ab der Tomburg....Richtung Ahrtal


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. Juli 2010)

Ok. Willst du auch was technisches fahren, oder mehr so wie letzte Woche?


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder so ein perfektes Wochenende!
Erst spielt die deutsche Fußballnationalmannschaft die Argentinier
schwindelig 

und heute wieder eine wunderbare TT-Tour ins Ahrtal.
Viele neue Sachen, Trails bergauf  (´runter macht doch mehr 
Spaß!) und altbekanntes ( Spielplatztrail )gefahren.Immer wieder schön, wobei der heutige Tag mich zu drei Erkenntnissen gebracht hat:
1. Ich muß auf dem Rad stehen können, um endlich diese verdammt spitzen und steilen Serpentinen zu fahren
2. alle Wege nach Hilberath sind ******* zu fahren, da zäh ( O-Ton Uwe )
3. Wir starten aber nicht einfach im Ahrtal, dann würde uns dieser sch...
    Rückweg ja erspart bleiben, weil wir Tomburger sind und nicht Ahrtaler
    ( wieder O-Ton Uwe ).Wo der Chef Recht hat, hat er Recht!

War ne super Truppe und hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht!
Auch der Wirt am Krausberg war der Knaller!
Wie oben schon erwähnt, einfach topdeluxe!


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2010)

Es gibt ihn also wirklich: 


Den vergessenen Pfad






_Seb in Action_​
Nachdem ich die Suche eigentlich schon vor mehreren Jahren erfolglos beendet hatte. 
Aber er ist tatsächlich gefunden worden, ich glaube sogar Eddy war es.
In sämtlichen Karten, ob digital oder Papier, ist dieser hübsche Pfad oberhalb von Rech im Ahrtal eingezeichnet, ich hab aber weder Ein noch Ausstieg gefunden.
Sollen wir ihn weiterhin den vergessenen Pfad nennen, oder vielleicht doch umtaufen auf  Rechenpass. Nicht nur wegen der Ortsnähe, sondern weil dieses Gartenwerkzeug hier auch hin und wieder mal nötig wäre, da doch einiges an Laub auf dem Pfad liegt.
Sehr schön zu fahren, mit zwei netten Gegenanstiegen und ein paar engeren Serpentinen.

Ansonsten war das heute wieder eine schöne Runde mit netten Mitbikern und mit einigen neuen Teilstücken für mich. 
Auch die Tourrichtung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn war mal ein wenig anders. So sind wir dann zu der Erkenntniss gekommen das Hornberg links, rückwärts nicht wirklich fahrbar ist. Aber immerhin gibt es eine neue Uphillherausforderung: Eben um zur Bierkastenrampe zu kommen gibt es ja von der anderen Seite auch ein paar nette Rampen die es noch zu knacken gibt.
Nach feiner Rast auf dem Krausberg konnte ich persönlich auch ein Erfolgserlebniss feiern: Den Spielplatztrail komplett gefahren, sogar die letzten sehr engen Serpentinen. Ich hätte nie gedacht da jemals rum zu kommen. Ich hab das Gefühl die haben sich im Laufe der Zeit aufgeweitet.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mal wieder so ein perfektes Wochenende!
> Erst spielt die deutsche Fußballnationalmannschaft die Argentinier
> schwindelig



In diesem Zusammenhang  muß ich noch sagen, da ich heute Abend gar keinen Appetit habe: 

Ich bestelle mir gleich ne Pizza Maradonna......




....die hat nämlich nix drauf....


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt ihn also wirklich:
> 
> Den vergessenen Pfad



Interessant 

Ist das dieser, den Du meinst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6261447&postcount=4351?
Wir hatten letztes Jahr mal drüber gesprochen.

Muss auch unbedingt mal wieder zur Ahr... 

PS: Guten Hunger


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Aber er ist tatsächlich gefunden worden, ich glaube sogar Eddy war es.
> In sämtlichen Karten, ob digital oder Papier, ist dieser hübsche Pfad oberhalb von Rech im Ahrtal eingezeichnet, ich hab aber weder Ein noch Ausstieg gefunden.



Den bin ich schonmal vor 4 Jahren gefahren. Fand ich nicht besonders toll, zuviel zugewachsen/verlaubt. Könnte man zwar wieder herrichten, aber ich meine dort auch eine wildfütterungsstelle gesehen zu haben. also kommen dort regelmäßig förster vorbei. wenn die dann den trail "frisch" angelegt entdecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (4. Juli 2010)

_(zu Uwes Kommentar, leider zu langsam)_

Nein, das ist er nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (4. Juli 2010)

Da kann ich mich der Barbara nur in allen Punkten anschliessen .

Klasses Wochenende!!!!!!

Uwe, Dir muss ich leider in einem Punkt widersprechen:
DU bist heute zu der Erkenntniss gekommen das Hornberg links, rückwärts nicht wirklich fahrbar ist. Einigen anderen war das schon vorher klar...... Aber wenn der Häuptling sich das in den Kopf gesetzt hat, schieben wir halt alle hinterher .
Ich werd' auf jeden Fall zukünftig auf Touren einen Ausdruck Deiner Erkenntniss mitnehmen. Bei Deinem Gedächtnis vielleich besser


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Den bin ich schonmal vor 4 Jahren gefahren. Fand ich nicht besonders toll, zuviel zugewachsen/verlaubt. Könnte man zwar wieder herrichten, aber ich meine dort auch eine wildfütterungsstelle gesehen zu haben. also kommen dort regelmäßig förster vorbei. wenn die dann den trail "frisch" angelegt entdecken...



Naja, im oberen Teil ist er scheinbar mittlerweile aufgeräumt, auch nicht mehr zugewachsen. Im unteren Teil gebe ich dir Recht....ziemlich verlaubt, aber alles noch fahrbar.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Interessant
> 
> Ist das dieser, den Du meinst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6261447&postcount=4351?
> Wir hatten letztes Jahr mal drüber gesprochen.



Hmm, der Ausgang sieht irgendwie anders aus...kommt genau von der anderen Seite runter.


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Wie schaut es denn aus mit Fussball morgen???

Barbara hatte mal den Vorschlag Rudelgucken gemacht. Fand ich schon sehr gut. 

Wie sieht es mit den anderen aus?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aus, hat Jemand Lust am Samstag gegen 15 Uhr zu fahren?

Ich wollte ein wenig im 7-geb. fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, hat Jemand Lust am Samstag gegen 15 Uhr zu fahren?
> 
> Ich wollte ein wenig im 7-geb. fahren.
> 
> Grüße Micha




Mal sehen, unsere spielen ja erst am Abend...


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mal sehen, unsere spielen ja erst am Abend...



Volker, da biste auf´m falschen Dampfer!
Unsere spielen erst am Sonntag !


----------



## Poison_Girl (7. Juli 2010)

Sorry, dass ich mich da einmischen muss, aber Barbara, wie kannst Du nur das Halbfinale heut um 20:30 gegen die Spanier vergessen???? Ich hoffe, Du hast da nix Anderes vor!!!!

Viele liebe Grüße aus Calgary, wo nachher ne deutsche Abteilung die Pubs stürmen wird ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mich da einmischen muss, aber Barbara, wie kannst Du nur das Halbfinale heut um 20:30 gegen die Spanier vergessen???? Ich hoffe, Du hast da nix Anderes vor!!!!
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße aus Calgary, wo nachher ne deutsche Abteilung die Pubs stürmen wird ;-)



Danke für die Grüße!
Klar habe ich das nicht vergessen, da ich aber von einem Sieg ausgehe, spielen wir am Sonntag im Finale und nicht wie Volker gefrötzelt hat,am 
Samstag um Platz 3.
Viele liebe Grüße nach Kanada
Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie schaut es denn aus mit Fussball morgen???
> 
> ...



Da wir es gestern auf Grafenwerth so schön fanden, sind Uwe und ich heute Abend wieder dort.


----------



## Poison_Girl (7. Juli 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, jetzt hab ichs gerafft 
klar gewinnen wir am Sonntag das Finale 
Dann mal viel Spass nachher beim Jubeln 



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Danke für die Grüße!
> Klar habe ich das nicht vergessen, da ich aber von einem Sieg ausgehe, spielen wir am Sonntag im Finale und nicht wie Volker gefrötzelt hat,am
> Samstag um Platz 3.
> Viele liebe Grüße nach Kanada
> Barbara


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Juli 2010)

Morgen, hat irgendwer Lust Heute oder Morgen was zu fahren? 
Zeitlich bin ich völlig flexibel.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Morgen, hat irgendwer Lust Heute oder Morgen was zu fahren?
> Zeitlich bin ich völlig flexibel.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Student müßte frau sein, die haben´s gut!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag gibt´s ne Bike und Bade Tour 

 von der Tomburg.Wer sich auch erfrischen will, möge sich um 11.00 einfinden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (8. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibt´s ne Bike und Bade Tour
> 
> von der Tomburg.Wer sich auch erfrischen will, möge sich um 11.00 einfinden!



Wo soll es denn hin, ich meine zum Baden. Da könnte ich evtl. mit de Kinners hinkommen


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn hin, ich meine zum Baden. Da könnte ich evtl. mit de Kinners hinkommen



Es geht zur Steinbachtalsperre!


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibt´s ne Bike und Bade Tour
> 
> von der Tomburg.Wer sich auch erfrischen will, möge sich um 11.00 einfinden!



Der Schwimmer ist coooolll


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Der Schwimmer ist coooolll



du schwimmst ja in der Luft oder?


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibt´s ne Bike und Bade Tour
> 
> von der Tomburg.Wer sich auch erfrischen will, möge sich um 11.00 einfinden!



Moin!
Stoße später dazu. Mache vorher noch ne kleine Trainingseinheit. Fahre die CTF in Bad Neuenahr.Starte um 8Uhr. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, pünktlich zum Treffpunkt zu kommen


Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Stoße später dazu. Mache vorher noch ne kleine Trainingseinheit. Fahre die CTF in Bad Neuenahr.Starte um 8Uhr.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, pünktlich zum Treffpunkt zu kommen
> 
> ...



Da hoffe ich mal, daß ich zur Steinbach hinfinde.
Außer uns beiden scheint ja keiner mitzufahren.
Angela treffen wir dort, da sie Kinderwoche hat.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Barbara,
ich hätte eher Lust richtig was zu fahren. Aber wenn sich keiner findet komme ich mit.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## supasini (10. Juli 2010)

ich glaub, dann fahre ich auch in neuenahr mit. bin um acht am stacht! (wg. temp - bin heute erst um 10 gestartet und 5 h gefahren, das war jetzt gegen ende ne ziemliche quälerei, aber bis 12 uhr war's eigentlich noch ganz angenehm. An der Steinbach ist übringes die hölle los, da kann man jesus spielen)


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> ich hätte eher Lust richtig was zu fahren. Aber wenn sich keiner findet komme ich mit.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Also ich bin um 11.00 an der Tomburg.Werde wohl mit dem Rad anreisen
und dann sehe ich ja wer sich noch dazu gesellt.

P.S:Unsere Jungs sind Dritter geworden!Ach wie schön!


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S:Unsere Jungs sind Dritter geworden!Ach wie schön!



Ja wie, ich denk die spielen erst morgen ?! 

So, die Temperaturen haben soeben die 30° unterschritten, Zeit für einen Nightride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja wie, ich denk die spielen erst morgen ?!



Ne wat haste ne fiese Charakter!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ne wat haste ne fiese Charakter!



Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier...

Ich hab meine Sonntagstour soeben schon absolviert....


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juli 2010)

Team Tomburg war heute in kleiner Besetzung und eher ruhig unterwegs, da das primäre Ziel, daß kühlende Nass war.
Anreise per Rad, den Seb an der Tomburg aufgegabelt und dann ab zur Steinbach.Schnell noch ein kühles Weizen zischen und nachdem Angela mit ihrer Tochter zu uns stieß, haben wir uns ein nettes Plätzchen am Wasser gesucht ( zum Leidwesens Thomas nicht an der Staumauer ) und da kam auch schon der daywalker vorbeigeflogen äh -gefahren!
Schön relaxed und geschwommen und dann am späten Nachmittag den ganzen Schergel mit dem Rad wieder zurück.Angela noch bis zum Bahnhof in Meckenheim begleitet und ab nach hause!
Schön war´s, auch ohne massig Trails.


----------



## Freckles (11. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Team Tomburg war heute in kleiner Besetzung und eher ruhig unterwegs, da das primäre Ziel, daß kühlende Nass war.
> Anreise per Rad, den Seb an der Tomburg aufgegabelt und dann ab zur Steinbach.Schnell noch ein kühles Weizen zischen und nachdem Angela mit ihrer Tochter zu uns stieß, haben wir uns ein nettes Plätzchen am Wasser gesucht ( zum Leidwesens Thomas nicht an der Staumauer ) und da kam auch schon der daywalker vorbeigeflogen äh -gefahren!
> Schön relaxed und geschwommen und dann am späten Nachmittag den ganzen Schergel mit dem Rad wieder zurück.Angela noch bis zum Bahnhof in Meckenheim begleitet und ab nach hause!
> Schön war´s, auch ohne massig Trails.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, ein richtig schöner Bade- und Biketag war's. 

Einige konnten ja gar nicht schnell genug ins kühle Nass kommen: 



Bevor sie sich dann in der Sonne niederließen:


Ne, ein gelungener Nachmittag. Und wir sind dann noch von Meckenheim nach Hause geradelt, da der nächste Zug erst in ca. 1 Stunde kam.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juli 2010)

Ich melde mich auch zurück von dem kleinen SIT Familienausflug in den....

...na, ratet selber mal wo wir waren:


----------



## AGE73 (13. Juli 2010)

:kotz:

An alle 

"FINALISTEN", 

bitte ins Forum Finale schauen!

Thema " Unterkunft " 

Ciao
Angelo und Robert

:kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch zurück von dem kleinen SIT Familienausflug in den....
> 
> ...na, ratet selber mal wo wir waren:



keine Lust, jetzt im Sit Kalender nachzuschauen, deshalb echt geraten:

Harz => Brocken?


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, sieht extrem brockig aus.


----------



## AGE73 (16. Juli 2010)

Neuer Eintrag in Finale-Unterkunft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Juli 2010)

Hi faule Bade-Bande!

Bin auf dem Heimweg. Fährt morgen an der Tomburg jemand? Ich meine so richtig MTB . Läge für mich ja quasi auf dem Weg...

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Trekki (17. Juli 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Neuer Eintrag in Finale-Unterkunft....


... und zum Shuttle.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Langsam verliere ich den Glauben daran, das die Ballonfahrt jemals stattfindet. Grund diesmal: ungünstige Windverhältnisse. Beim letzten mal war zuwenig Wind.

Werde daher um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg sein. Wer lust hat, kann ja mitkommen. Wird aber ne ruhige Runde ins Ahrtal. Umzug und Arbeit heute war ein wenig zuviel.
Soviel zum Thema faule Bande..........


Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Langsam verliere ich den Glauben daran, das die Ballonfahrt jemals stattfindet. Grund diesmal: ungünstige Windverhältnisse. Beim letzten mal war zuwenig Wind.
> 
> ...



Ich war eben mit Patrick bei den BMX-Masters da hast du was verpasst Thomas. Ist schon echt geil was die so alles mit den kleinen Rädern so machen.
Viel Spass morgen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (18. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Werde daher um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg sein. Wer lust hat, kann ja mitkommen. Wird aber ne ruhige Runde ins Ahrtal. Umzug und Arbeit heute war ein wenig zuviel.
> Soviel zum Thema faule Bande..........
> ...


 
Sehr schön! In's Ahrtal wollte ich auch. Allerdings zweifel ich an der ruhigen Runde mit Dir etwas. Das kannst Du doch gar nicht.....

Bis später,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juli 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sehr schön! In's Ahrtal wollte ich auch. Allerdings zweifel ich an der ruhigen Runde mit Dir etwas. Das kannst Du doch gar nicht.....
> 
> Bis später,
> Melanie



Doch, das kann ich. Das beste Beispiel am verg. Donnerstag. Mit Freckles im 7.Geb. gefahren. War soooo eine ruhige Runde, das ich mich gleich mal vor Ihr auf die Fr.... gefallen bin *autsch* Lag Ihr praktisch zu Füssen.

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2010)

Mir ist das heute zu früh. Zuerst wird jetzt mal gemütlich gefrühstückt...


----------



## surftigresa (18. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Doch, das kann ich.


 
Ok, das versteht Thomas also unter einer ruhigen Runde in's Ahrtal:

Wie gewohnt, 11:00 Uhr Start an der Tomburg, Tempo: langsam, damit ich noch Puste für den Urlaubsbericht habe. 
Unterhalb des NFH in Berg kommt uns Guido entgegegen. Schon von weitem durch das Liteviller-Trikot zu erkennen . Er klärt uns dankenswerter Weise erst einmal auf, dass der Fluss neben uns nicht die Ahr ist. Verdammt! Gut, dass wir ihn getroffen haben. An dieser Stelle noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Guido .
Also wieder Berg rauf, Berg runter um endlich am Ausgang des Vischeltal zu stehen und das Ahrtal in riechbarer Nähe zu haben. Dort entscheidet Thomas dann doch sehr spontan, dass es für eine ruhige Runde jetzt reicht und tritt den Rückweg an . (Sch... Rufbereitschaft!)

Ich hab' mich dann noch 'was mit den Serpentinen im Ahrtal vergnügt. Bis ich mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes um einen Baum gewickelt habe . Gut, dass der da im Weg rum stand. Sonst wäre es wohl ein tiefer Fall geworden....

Auf dem Heimweg fiel mir dann auch wieder ein, dass meine Ortskenntnisse im Ahrtal mittlerweile recht gut geworden sind. Nur die Tomburg scheint jemand immer mal wieder wo anders aufzubauen.... Schon von Reimerzhoven nach Kalenborn kam der Wald mir sehr fremd vor. Irgendwie habe ich es aber doch auf direktem Weg bis zur Kalenborner Höhe geschafft (ich bin zumindest der festen Überzeugung, dass es der direkte Weg war!). Von Kalenborn nach Hilberath wollte ich durch den Wald. Da ist dann etwas gründlich schief gelaufen: Ich kam aus dem Wald nicht mehr raus . Als meine Wasser-Reserven dann auch aufgebraucht waren, habe ich es endlich aus diesem verdammten Wald geschafft und konnte die Tomburg sehen. Ungefähr so weit weg, wie das Siebengebirge, das ich auch sehen konnte.....
Naja, ich habe mein Auto wieder gefunden: überglücklich!!! Und einen neuen Trail entdeckt. Aber der lässt sich nicht wirklich sinnvoll mit einer Tour verbinden.

Unter'm Strich hat wohl nichts so richtig geklappt wie geplant. Bei Top-Wetter war es aber trotzdem ein super Tag . 

Mein Urlaub ist übrigens genauso gelaufen, wie der heutige Tag..... recht viel schief gelaufen, aber trotzdem ein klasse Urlaub mit vielen Highlights!

Gruss,
Melanie, die keine Lust hat, ihr Auto auszupacken......


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juli 2010)

Hi Melanie!

Oje, da läßt man Dich einmal im Wald alleine und dann passieren Dir da solche Dinge.Heidanei. Vermisse im Bericht den dritten Mitahrer

Fu.. Rufbereitschaft Sage nur: Wasser marsch. Ne ne, hat nicht gebrannt. Ein angeschlossener Wasserschlauch war nicht mehr da, wo er hingehörte. Es sprudelte ganz schön.

Bis denmächst.

Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (18. Juli 2010)

Wasser planschen... bei den Temperaturen ja auch keine schlechte Alternative 

Mitfahrer ohne Helm werden maximal negativ erwähnt  da dachte ich mir, ich erwähne es besser gar nicht.....

@Handlampe,
vielleicht können wir nach dem Auswärtsspiel mal so ein richtiges Heimspiel machen???? Wir bewegen uns 5 Stunden lang nur um die Tomburg herum, bis ich jeden einzelnen Weg in diesem verdammten Wald kenne!


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2010)

Tja Melanie,
du solltest dann doch mal einen Aufnahme-Antrag bei den Jungs und Mädels von der "Verfahrgarantie" stellen...

Ich könnte da was arrangieren 

Bäume zum Festhalten (und demnächst auch Fangnetze) sind auch im Angebot, was man so hört...

Hast du die 2.500HM denn jetzt geknackt?

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Carsten,

ich bin wohl zu oft mit Euch gefahren .
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mein GPS demnächst nicht mehr so leichtsinnig im Auto liegen lassen. Wie war noch der Gedanke "Ach, das brauche ich hier nun wirklich nicht mehr"......

Ich hab' sogar 7.000Hm (bzw. 13.000 an zwei Tagen) geschafft . Bergab . Zählt das auch????

Die 2.500Hm bergauf mache ich im Winterpokal mit Thomas im 7GB . Da freut der sich jetzt schon drauf.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2010)

Tomburg nicht mehr finden - kenn ich


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Juli 2010)

Tour am Sonntag: Jungs, was ist los. Fahren ja fast nur Mädels mit.

So, bin auch wieder fit. Bin heute morgen mit dem Feuerwehrmann durch 7.Gebirge gebrettert. War daheim so platt, mußte mich erstmal ne halbe Stunde hinlegen. Jörg: wie war der Schnitt??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Freckles (21. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag: Jungs, was ist los. Fahren ja fast nur Mädels mit.
> 
> So, bin auch wieder fit. Bin heute morgen mit dem Feuerwehrmann durch 7.Gebirge gebrettert. War daheim so platt, mußte mich erstmal ne halbe Stunde hinlegen. Jörg: wie war der Schnitt??
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Na, dann weißt du ja jetzt, wie es mir letzten Donnerstag ging


----------



## Fungrisu (21. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag: Jungs, was ist los. Fahren ja fast nur Mädels mit.
> 
> So, bin auch wieder fit. Bin heute morgen mit dem Feuerwehrmann durch 7.Gebirge gebrettert. War daheim so platt, mußte mich erstmal ne halbe Stunde hinlegen. Jörg: wie war der Schnitt??
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Thomas mir ging es genau so wie dir 
Mein Polar sagt 63km 915hm und ein Schnitt von 19,1 km/h 
nicht schlecht für ne Tour in der Woche.

Nächste Woche wieder???

Lg Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag: Jungs, was ist los. Fahren ja fast nur Mädels mit.



na, freu dich doch einfach über so nette Begleitung


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Juli 2010)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Thomas mir ging es genau so wie dir
> Mein Polar sagt 63km 915hm und ein Schnitt von 19,1 km/h
> nicht schlecht für ne Tour in der Woche.
> 
> ...



Wie, mehr HM waren das nicht??? Mir kams wie 1915hm vor. Hatte 91km auf der Uhr. Nächste Woche? Gerne

@Freckles: Wenn Morgen gefahren wird, dann komme ich mit dem Cruiser vom Bruder. Habe ja voll das schlechte Gewissen


Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag: Jungs, was ist los. Fahren ja fast nur Mädels mit.



Das nennt man Frauenpower 

!


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi!

So, endlich zuhause. Sehr feine Runde im 7.Gebirge gedreht. In  sehr netter Begleitung von Fr Freckles. Sie war da, als mir, ähemm, meinem Rad am Auge Gottes die Luft ausging

Hey Freckles, das war ja noch ein klasse Sonnenuntergang. Bin nach unserer Trennung noch zum Petersberg hoch. Nur die Abfahrt auf dem Bitweg war dann etwas finster. Jaja, er kann es nicht sein lassen.........

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juli 2010)

Bevor das Genörgel am Sonntag zu groß wird.
Die Tour ab Bad Breisig ist nicht mit der Tour vom letzten Jahr zu vergleichen.
Nachzulesen ab Posting 5497

Einige Abschnitte sind zwar gleich, allerdings fehlen die technisch sehr schweren Sachen. Wenn Trails - dann nur die flowigen.


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bevor das Genörgel am Sonntag zu groß wird.
> Die Tour ab Bad Breisig ist nicht mit der Tour vom letzten Jahr zu vergleichen.
> .....


 
Na dann nörgeln wir halt jetzt schon  

... früher war alles besser.....


----------



## Freckles (23. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, endlich zuhause. Sehr feine Runde im 7.Gebirge gedreht. In  sehr netter Begleitung von Fr Freckles. Sie war da, als mir, ähemm, meinem Rad am Auge Gottes die Luft ausging
> 
> ...



Waaaaass?? Noch zum Petersberg hoch?  Unglaublich! 

Ja, es war eine richtig nette Runde, wieder neue Trails und neue Ecken des 7Geb. kennengelernt mit schönem Sonnenuntergang am Rhein nach Hause gerollt . Herrrrrlissch! 

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## FunkyChris (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich vor Jahren einmal in den Genuss einer TT-Tour kommen durfte - ich glaube es war die 3Täler-0Sicht-Tour - wäre es mir eine Freude mich am Sonntag nochmals zu Euch gesellen zu dürfen.

LG Christian


----------



## Freckles (23. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bevor das Genörgel am Sonntag zu groß wird.
> Die Tour ab Bad Breisig ist nicht mit der Tour vom letzten Jahr zu vergleichen.
> Nachzulesen ab Posting 5497
> 
> Einige Abschnitte sind zwar gleich, allerdings fehlen die technisch sehr schweren Sachen. Wenn Trails - dann nur die flowigen.



Hej!

Habe mich auch gerade noch schnell angemeldet. Ich nehme an, ein Teil fährt auch mit der Bahn, die um 11:02 in Bad Breisig ankommt? Da ich ein Jobticket habe kann ich eine Person mitnehmen, fahre ab Bonn Hbf.

Tschöö und bis Sonntag!

Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn irgendwer schon Morgen Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10554

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hej!
> 
> Habe mich auch gerade noch schnell angemeldet. Ich nehme an, ein Teil fährt auch mit der Bahn, die um 11:02 in Bad Breisig ankommt? Da ich ein Jobticket habe kann ich eine Person mitnehmen, fahre ab Bonn Hbf.
> 
> ...



Oh wie schön!Noch mehr Frauenpower!


----------



## john_sales (24. Juli 2010)

Muss mal sehen, aber ich bin wohl mit von der Partie.
Wenn noch mehr Bahn fahren, können wir Gruppentickets nehmen bzw alle Möglichkeiten (-Jobticketmitnahme) ausschöpfen und dann umlegen.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juli 2010)

Hab hier mal die groben Tourdaten für morgen:

46 km und ca. 1100 Hömies. Badepause fällt bei den Temperaturen dann wohl weg. 
Vielleicht können wir noch eine kleine Schleife auf einem "Traumpfad"  am Laacher See mit einbauen- bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren, dadurch würde die Tour natürlich ein wenig länger werden....wir schauen einfach mal wie wir drauf sind.


...Eigentlich hatte ich auch vor mit der Bahn anzureisen, allerdings müssen wir morgen doch noch mal nach Mehlem um ein paar Sachen zu holen. 
Wahrscheinlich werden wir dann doch mit dem Auto kommen...


----------



## LukePC (24. Juli 2010)

Ich lerne dann morgen mit euch auch nochmal etwas die Gegend im Süden kennen.
Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich mim Zug fahre oder mim Rad oder bis Bad hönningen und dann mit der Fähre...

Weiß jemand, ob man mit dem Studi Ticket (VRS und NRW) bis Bad Breisig kommt? Ich meine das ist nicht so krass wie auf der anderen Seite (da geht's bis Neuwied).
Irgendwann muss ich dieses Ticket doch mal benutzen


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man mit dem Studi Ticket (VRS und NRW) bis Bad Breisig kommt? Ich meine das ist nicht so krass wie auf der anderen Seite (da geht's bis Neuwied).
> Irgendwann muss ich dieses Ticket doch mal benutzen



Aus dem Alter bin ich ´raus, daß ich Dir das beantworten könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (24. Juli 2010)

Neuer Eintrag bei Finale-Unterkunft.


----------



## AGE73 (24. Juli 2010)

Kann leider die TT-Tour nicht mitfahren(Zeit).

Hätte aber Lust auf eine 2-3 Stunden Runde.
Ist sonst jemand um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg?

ciao


----------



## Freckles (24. Juli 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Ich lerne dann morgen mit euch auch nochmal etwas die Gegend im Süden kennen.
> Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich mim Zug fahre oder mim Rad oder bis Bad hönningen und dann mit der Fähre...
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob man mit dem Studi Ticket (VRS und NRW) bis Bad Breisig kommt? Ich meine das ist nicht so krass wie auf der anderen Seite (da geht's bis Neuwied).
> Irgendwann muss ich dieses Ticket doch mal benutzen




Ich denke schon, wenn du die Zeiten bei der VRS abfragst, sagt es als Preis "Regio 4". Wenn es aus dem Verbund raus wäre, würde das angezeigt. Vorausgesetzt natürlich das Studiticket deckt den kompletten VRS Bereich ab.....


----------



## FunkyChris (25. Juli 2010)

Hey,

Breisig ist im Jobticket -  zumindest meinem - drin und ich meine zu wissen das die Stecke bis einschließlich Brohl, letztes Jahr in den Verbund aufgenommmen wurde.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Juli 2010)

Fährt denn jetzt sonst noch Jemand mit der Bahn? Wir werden dann doch in Mehlem zusteigen.
Falls schon Jemand  z.B. mit dem Rheinlandpfalz-Ticket (gilt ab Bonn) im Zug sitzt, könnten wir ja darauf noch mitfahren. Bitte dann kurz telefonisch bei mir melden, dann brauchen wir ja kein Ticket zu kaufen....


----------



## Freckles (25. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Fährt denn jetzt sonst noch Jemand mit der Bahn? Wir werden dann doch in Mehlem zusteigen.
> Falls schon Jemand  z.B. mit dem Rheinlandpfalz-Ticket (gilt ab Bonn) im Zug sitzt, könnten wir ja darauf noch mitfahren. Bitte dann kurz telefonisch bei mir melden, dann brauchen wir ja kein Ticket zu kaufen....



Wie gesagt, ich kann eine Person mitnehmen, nur fürs Bike muss gezahlt werden, das sind 2,40 egal wohin im VRS Gebiet..... werde im vordern Wagon einsteigen (falls da die Fahrradabteilung ist  )

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## john_sales (25. Juli 2010)

Ach, war das wieder ein schöner Ausflug, und ohne Regen (Tropfen zählen nicht)
Eine super Gruppe, die die tendenziell bergabgehenden 3 Kilometer locker gemeistert hat. Ich freu mich auf ein weiteres Mal. Ich werde mich wohl sehr zurücknehmen müssen um in Aachen demnächst keine Depressionen zu kriegen.

Und für eine TT-Tour sind wir eindeutig sehr positiv für die Pannen und Unfallstatistik gefahren.

Schönen Abend und guten Start in die Woche


----------



## meg-71 (25. Juli 2010)

Eine schöne Tour war das heute mit netten Mittfahrerinen und Mittfahreren. 
Tendenziell etwas kurz, meist wurden nur Sprints über drei kilometer gefahren und die Höhenmeter wurden TT mäßig nur geringfügig überschritten.Für Pannen war auch gesorgt und eigentlich sind wir ja auch nur um den "Friedhof" gefahren.
Ein herrlicher kurtzweiliger Sonntag.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Freckles (25. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: eine herrliche Tour war's mit einer super Truppe und tollen Trails. Vielen Dank, Uwe, für's Guiden und allen anderen auch für den schönen Tag!! Und der Teil in dem 3 km weit entfernten Biergarten war auch sehr lustig .

Einen schönen Abend noch euch allen!

Viele Grüße
Angela

Erster Platten ...



Zweiter Platten direkt im Anschluss, drei geben Ratschläge, während einer arbeitet ...


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2010)

Na da kann ich mich meinen Vorschreiben ja nur noch anschliessen:

Sehr schöne Tour Uwe . Die TT-Sonntage sind doch immer wieder das Highlight der Woche. Kein Grund zum Nörgeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (25. Juli 2010)

Hier  gibt es es noch ein paar Fotos.



Flicken des Doppelplatten




Die Schlüsselstelle,die selbst nach 2tem Versuch nicht zu bezwingen war. 

Noch mehr Fotos unter:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31931


----------



## stahlgabi (25. Juli 2010)

ich fands auch sehr schön!!!!  Danke an Uwe und die Mitstreiter.....war schön mit Euch ! 
Grüße von der Schäl Sick!!!


----------



## Handlampe (25. Juli 2010)

Nunja, ich fand die Leute, die mich heute verfolgt haben schon ein wenig merkwürdig. 
Nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen im letzen Jahr, wo ich ja mit diversen Knastbrüdern mitten in der Woche ab Bad Breisig losgezogen bin, hatte ich halt vermutet, wenn ich den neuen Termin auf das Wochenende verlege und die Strecke verändere, kommen auch mal ein paar "normale" Menschen zur Tour....aber NEIN

*Biker die auf ehemaligen Müllhalden pausieren und sich auch noch freuen endlich dort hin zu kommen:*






*Menschen die freiwilig auf Kraterränder von irgendwelchen Maaren fahren:
*




*
....und vor Allem....bei diesen Anstiegen auch noch Spaß haben:*






*Radkollegen die nicht in der Lage sind mal EINE Richtung einzuschlagen:*






*
Hölzerne Typen:*







...und natürlich immer wieder Leute die einfach nicht in der Lage waren 3 km richtig einzuschätzen.



Aber ansonsten war es ein herrlicher Tag.​]


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juli 2010)

Sehr cooler Tag!
Eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt, nur eines möchte ich noch hinzufügen:
Nachdem ja allen klar ist, wenn der Guide davon spricht, es gehe tendenziell nur noch bergab, daß dieses nicht immer der Wirklichkeit entspricht, müssen wir jetzt auch noch feststellen, daß 3 km eine seehr dehnbare Distanzangabe sein können!
Das führte zu kurzfristigen Meutereigedanken, die aber nach schnellem Riegelverzehr doch wieder verworfen wurden.


----------



## Alexson1985 (26. Juli 2010)

Maaahlzeit,


da ich die letzten paar Monate mehr Stress als alles andere hatte (Knieprobleme, Blinddarm etc. ) wollte ich mich so langsam mal wieder auf mein Fahrrad schwingen 
Jedoch wird es noch ein wenig dauern bis ich wieder auf dem Level bin um bei Euch mitzufahren..... aber nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gerne das geborgte Kettenschloss dem edlen Spender zurückgeben / schicken. Da ich mich jedoch nicht mehr so genau daran erinnere wer das war, wollte ich hier kurz um Hilfe fragen.
Wäre super wenn sich jemand melden würde.....


Viele Grüße und noch einen angenehmen Start in die Woche.


Alex


----------



## FunkyChris (26. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir ein Lob an den Veranstalter/Guide und die ganze Truppe, ist immer wieder schön mit Euch auf Tour zu sein. Da lernt man selbst zu Hause noch neue Ecken/Trails kennen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Christian


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Juli 2010)

Konnte gestern leider keinen Eintrag mehr hier machen. War einfach nicht in der Lage dazu. Wenn, dann wärs soeiner gewesen zzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Bin ja schon fast unter der Dusche eingeschlafen.. Poltern und "danach" radfahren paßt nicht so wirklich gut zusammen.

So, nun zu gestern. Eine TT-Tour, wie sie im Bilderbuch steht. Einfach nur supi. Und die Truppe war vom feinstem

Bruda: Wenn die Leute soviel spaß an steilen Auffahrten haben, vielleicht sollen wir dann mal einen Rampentour anbieten.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ....
> Bruda: Wenn die Leute soviel spaß an steilen Auffahrten haben, .....



Wie Spaß ? Denk das war ne TT - Tour ?


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wie Spaß ? Denk das war ne TT - Tour ?


 
Wir haben's mal mit 'ner anderen Taktik versucht und egal was kam immer den Eindruck von Spass ung guter Laune verbreitet... ob steile Rampen, Mini-3km-Runden, Trails mit unüberwindbaren Schlüsselstelen... egal, immer fleissig lächeln.  War sauanstrengend sich dran zu halten, aber hat den Guide voll aus dem Konzept gebracht. Dem fiel einfach nichts mehr ein, um uns die Laune zu verderben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Juli 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wir haben's mal mit 'ner anderen Taktik versucht und egal was kam immer den Eindruck von Spass ung guter Laune verbreitet... ob steile Rampen, Mini-3km-Runden, Trails mit unüberwindbaren Schlüsselstelen... egal, immer fleissig lächeln.  War sauanstrengend sich dran zu halten, aber hat den Guide voll aus dem Konzept gebracht. Dem fiel einfach nichts mehr ein, um uns die Laune zu verderben



unüberwindbaren Schlüssenstellen Wo den
Jaja, bevor gemeckert wird. Bin Sie ja auch "nur" halb gefahren. Wenn der blöde Zaun nicht gewesen wäre, kein Thema..........
Und das Tempo war ja auch nicht schnell. Manche hatten sogar Zeit zum schnitzen.

Ciao
Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte am Samstag Nachmittag mal wieder in der Eifel ein wenig was techniches fahren. So ab 15 Uhr. Hat Jemand Lust, mit zukommen?

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Samstag Nachmittag mal wieder in der Eifel ein wenig was techniches fahren. So ab 15 Uhr. Hat Jemand Lust, mit zukommen?
> 
> Grüße MIcha



Wir sind mit SIT im 7GB, mache den Backguide!


----------



## Merlin (27. Juli 2010)

@Alex: Kettenschloss war von mir. Eilt nicht...


----------



## Alexson1985 (28. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> @Alex: Kettenschloss war von mir. Eilt nicht...



Super, dann werde ich es dir auf einer der nächsten Toren wiedergeben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juli 2010)

Liebe Leut´, wie schaut´s denn aus am Sonntag!?
11.00 ab der Tomburg!
Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
Der Häuptling will lieber mit den dünnen Reifen die Bonner RTF fahren, also lasst mal hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich wäre dabei. Wie wäre es denn wenn wir uns dann aber an der Martinhütte treffen dann haben wir von der Ahr hoch nicht mehr soviel hm?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (29. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Liebe Leut´, wie schaut´s denn aus am Sonntag!?
> 11.00 ab der Tomburg!
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> Der Häuptling will lieber mit den dünnen Reifen die Bonner RTF fahren, also lasst mal hören!



Ich habe sowohl Lust als auch Zeit .

Wie komm ich denn zur Tomburg?


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl Lust als auch Zeit .
> 
> Wie komm ich denn zur Tomburg?



Im Zweifelsfall mit dem Rad


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dabei. Wie wäre es denn wenn wir uns dann aber an der Martinhütte treffen dann haben wir von der Ahr hoch nicht mehr soviel hm?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Das setzt vorraus,daß wir an die Ahr fahren!



			
				Freckles schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sowohl Lust als auch Zeit .
> 
> Wie komm ich denn zur Tomburg?



Am besten mit dem Zug nach Meckenheim und dann von dort mit dem Rad zur Tomburg.Den Weg bist Du ja scho einmal, zwar anders herum, gefahren.
Warte aber erst mal ab, wer sich noch meldet, dann können wir villeicht wo anders starten!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das setzt vorraus,daß wir an die Ahr fahren!



Na wo denn sonst? Doch nicht wieder zur Steinbach oder? 

Wenn ich Glück habe fahre ich ja dann als Hahn im Korb


----------



## Freckles (29. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das setzt vorraus,daß wir an die Ahr fahren!
> 
> 
> Am besten mit dem Zug nach Meckenheim und dann von dort mit dem Rad zur Tomburg.Den Weg bist Du ja scho einmal, zwar anders herum, gefahren.
> ...



Ahr? Das soll mir Recht sein .
Haha, du hälst aber viel von meinen Orientierungskünsten. Die sind in etwa gleich Null, wenn ich nur hinterher fahre . 

Na, dann hoffe ich mal der Guides die da kommen und mir den Weg weisen werden .


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ahr? Das soll mir Recht sein .
> Haha, du hälst aber viel von meinen Orientierungskünsten. Die sind in etwa gleich Null, wenn ich nur hinterher fahre .
> 
> Na, dann hoffe ich mal der Guides die da kommen und mir den Weg weisen werden .



Sonst komm doch einfach zu mir und ich nehme dich mit.


----------



## vertextsc (29. Juli 2010)

Wollt Ihr Singletrails fahren? Dann bin ich auch dabei! Hab da nämlich noch ne *Gravity Dropper* zu verschenken!

@Barbara 

Bin morgen auch beim Stammtisch, denkst Du an das Geld!!!


Gruß

Sven


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2010)

Singletrails gibt's an der Ahr doch keine 

schön zu lesen, dass du wieder auf dem Radel bist, Sven!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## vertextsc (29. Juli 2010)

Jo! Hab mich mal wieder aufgerafft. Obwohl ich nach der Tour am Sonntag wieder gut zu kämpfen hatte (Knie). Macht aber leider immer wieder Spaß mit Euch zu fahren!!!

Morgen auch dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Singletrails gibt's an der Ahr doch keine
> 
> schön zu lesen, dass du wieder auf dem Radel bist, Sven!
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit dir? Wann bist du wieder auf dem Radel Carsten?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (30. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sonst komm doch einfach zu mir und ich nehme dich mit.



Dann machen wir das so


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das so



so so machen wir das soooooooooooo


----------



## Freckles (30. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> so so machen wir das soooooooooooo



Jep, ganz genau so sooooooooo


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
@Sven: heut Abend nicht dabei, war schon anderweitig verplant...

@Micha: vielleicht Dienstag, wenn ich wieder fit bin...

Dem "Rest"  ein schönes WE und viel Spass heut Abend!

Gruesse


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Liebe Leut´, wie schaut´s denn aus am Sonntag!?
> 11.00 ab der Tomburg!
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> Der Häuptling will lieber mit den dünnen Reifen die Bonner RTF fahren, also lasst mal hören!



Sonntag bin ich raus
Der kleine Häuptling wird dem großen Häuptling auf der RTF in Bonn folgen. Eine gedopte Badehose wird ebenfalls mit dabei sein


Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2010)

Hey Ihr,

könnt ja Sonntag hier mitfahren! Wird eine lustige Sache!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10461

LG
Jürgen


----------



## john_sales (30. Juli 2010)

Det is äver ne spassije Beschreebung, watt de Fetz sisch do usjedaach hann.
Un dreckelisch weed et bestimmt uch. nee wat is dat herrlisch.
De Kölsche sinn ja schön jut drupp, äver inner Eefel da sinn se net normal.
Do kanns misch jo nit verzälle dat dat eener am verstonn is.


----------



## john_sales (30. Juli 2010)

Wer fährt denn alles die RTF? hätte auch Interesse. Könnte man ja zusammen angehen.
Und welche Strecke hattet ihr euch ausgesucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr,
> 
> könnt ja Sonntag hier mitfahren! Wird eine lustige Sache!
> 
> ...



Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber der Start ist schon so früh!
Mal ein bißchen länger schlafen tut auch mal ganz gut!


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber der Start ist schon so früh!
> Mal ein bißchen länger schlafen tut auch mal ganz gut!



Das ist doch wohl lang genug geschlafen. Muß man halt früher ins Bett gehen

Ich kann allerdings nicht so früh weg, da meine neue Verkäuferin da ist.

Euch aber viel Spass

Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2010)

Und ich dacht schon leg den Start mal was nach hinten ......


----------



## Handlampe (31. Juli 2010)

john_sales schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn alles die RTF? hätte auch Interesse. Könnte man ja zusammen angehen.
> Und welche Strecke hattet ihr euch ausgesucht?



Wir wollten uns um 9 Uhr an der Gesamtschule treffen und die 158km Runde fahren, allerdings ist die Sache bei den Wetteraussichten doch ein wenig fraglich.


----------



## john_sales (31. Juli 2010)

Dann klär ich mal wie es mit der MTB-Tour morgen abend aussieht, wenn die flachfällt kann ich die große Runde fahren sonst halt nur 110km damit ich abends noch in den Wald kann. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 85%. Mal sehen wie Morgen die Realität aussieht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. August 2010)

So Kinners, was ist denn nun ? Wer fährt mit und wo fahren wir hin?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (1. August 2010)

Ich fahr mal rüber zur RTF, aber das Wetter lässt schlimmes vermuten.
Uwe und Thomas, seid ihr am Start? Ich werd es ja sehen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. August 2010)

Die Lebensgeister kommen langsam zurück.
Die RTV der Sturmvögel Bonn hatte es insich. Ok, selber schuld, wenn man die 157km Runde mit knapp 2200hm wählt. Aber die Sturmvögel hatten sich da eine top Strecke zusammengebastelt.
Tja, zu den Mitstreitern gibt es nur eines zu sagen: Alle gedopt

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, zu den Mitstreitern gibt es nur eines zu sagen: Alle gedopt



klar, kontrolliert ja auch keiner! immer rein mit die pillen!


----------



## john_sales (1. August 2010)

Hee, bis auf die Aldi-riegel hab ich nichts gedopt.^^


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Die Lebensgeister kommen langsam zurück.
> Die RTV der Sturmvögel Bonn hatte es insich. Ok, selber schuld, wenn man die 157km Runde mit knapp 2200hm wählt. Aber die Sturmvögel hatten sich da eine top Strecke zusammengebastelt.
> Tja, zu den Mitstreitern gibt es nur eines zu sagen: Alle gedopt
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wat en Glück das ich nur bei des teufels Loch war.


----------



## surftigresa (2. August 2010)

Kleiner Bericht von den grossen Bergen:
Lange habe ich hin und her überlegt und mich am Ende fürs Ötztal entschieden. Eine gute Wahl, weil noch relativ nah aber trotzdem sehr sehr schön. Was ziemlich bescheiden anfing sollte richtig gut werden! Donnerstag viel zu spät aus der Arbeit raus, vom Berufsverkehrsstau in Nachtbaustellenstau übergewechselt, irgendwo kurz hinter Ulm todmüde aufgegeben und in mein Bett gewechselt. Morgens extra früh raus und weiter gehts. Ankunft in Ötz so gegen 10:00Uhr. Es regnet. Na toll und dafür der Stress. Ok, also erst mal in Ruhe gefrühstückt und jetzt??? Für den Freitag hatte ich mir eigentlich den Lieblingstrail eines Locals vorgenommen. Also habe ich mir gedacht. Wenn schon ein völlig Fremder so nett ist, Dir seinen Lieblingstrail im Detail zu beschreiben, wird Dich doch so ein bisschen Regen nicht abhalten, ihn zu fahren, oder? Regensachen an und los gehts. Und ab jetzt wurde es richtig gut. Nach 10Minuten konnte ich die Regensachen wieder ausziehen. Ok, leichte Zweifel blieben, da mein Berg in dicke Wolken gehüllt war. Es sah nicht wirklich einladend aus. Aber es dauerte auch noch eine Weile, bis dass ich oben war. Und je höher ich kam, desto weiter verzogen sich die Wolken. Oben stand ich doch tatsächlich in der Sonne. Wie geil ist das denn? Der Trail war wirklich klasse und zu meinem grossen Glück habe ich sogar noch einen Liteviller gefunden, der mich auf meinem Weg runter begleitet hat. Leider habe ich ihn kurz vor Schluss verloren, weil ich ganz am Ende falsch abgebogen bin. Verdammt, der hält mich jetzt bestimmt für total unhöflich und meint ich bin einfach abgehauen. Abgesehen von diesem kleinen Missgeschick ein richtig geiler Tag. 
Leider gibt es von dem Trail mal wieder keine Fotos. Wie so oft bin ich ihn voller Begeisterung runtergedüst und habe mich unten geärgert, dass ich keine Fotos gemacht habe.

Auf meinem Weg weiter nach Sölden dann noch ein kleines Highlight zur Krönung des Tages:





Der Samstag sollte mein großes Highlight des Wochenendes werden. So hoch war ich noch nie! Und es hat einfach alles gepasst! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7418781#post7418781
(Ich habs mal als Hochtour definiert. War zwar lange nicht so hoch wie Claus, aber mir kam es sehr hoch vor..Ich bin ja auch kleiner, da erscheinen so Berge noch viel grösser )

Hier oben gibt es sogar eine Menge Fotos. Ich war so begeistert, dass ich alle paar Meter zum Fotografieren und Gucken angehalten habe. Und Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich habe sogar vergessen etwas zu essen!!!
Bei der Hochfahrt hatte ich noch einen netten Guide getroffen, der mir für den Teil ab 2100Hm noch einen guten Tip gegeben hat. So ging es dann (nach einer dringend notwendigen Stärkung) ziemlich anspruchsvoll runter bis ins Tal. Das war dann wieder bekanntes Gefilde => wie so oft, keine Fotos. Spätestens jetzt war klar, dass die lange Auto-Fahrt sich schon gelohnt hatte.

Sonntag war ich dann doch schon ziemlich geschafft. Die Tour am Samstag war recht anstrengend. Aber das Wetter zeigte sich erneut von seiner besten Seite. Da war die Erschöpfung schnell verdrängt. Diesmal habe ich mich von einer anderen Seite Richtung Gletscher aufgemacht. 








Bin aber nicht mehr bis ganz hoch gefahren, sondern über einen feinen Wurzeltrail wieder zurück ins Tal. Die Euphorie der Abfahrt hat gereicht, um mich auf der anderen Seite wieder den Berg hoch zu treiben. Völlig fertig bin ich noch mal auf knapp 2000Hm angekommen. Normalerweise gibt es ja immer Fotos von mir, wo ich irgendwo faul rumliege. Diesmal war leider keiner da zum Fotografieren. Deshalb habe ich Euch ein Bild von meiner Perspektive beim faul auf der Bank rumliegen gemacht.





Leider war auch die Abfahrt wieder viel zu schnell geschafft und erneut hatte ein unglaublicher Tag sein Ende gefunden.

Heute morgen bin ich dann leider vom Regen geweckt worden. So musste die letzte Tour dann leider ausfallen und ich die Flucht antreten. Nach den drei Tagen hat es mir aber gar nicht mehr so viel ausgemacht. Und das ich wiederkomme stand eh schon Samstag Abend fest..

Definitiv das perfekte Wochenende .

Mehr Fotos gibt es wie immer in meinem Album.


----------



## AGE73 (3. August 2010)

@Melanie

Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Bilder! 
Sitze hier im Büro kurz vor Mittagessen und es war genau das was ich gebraucht habe, war für ein Augenblick auch in den Bergen

Bis Bald 

ciao
Angelo


----------



## AGE73 (3. August 2010)

Finale: Neuer Eintrag bei Unterkunft......


----------



## surftigresa (3. August 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> @Melanie
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Bilder!
> Sitze hier im Büro kurz vor Mittagessen und es war genau das was ich gebraucht habe, war für ein Augenblick auch in den Bergen
> ...



Hi Angelo,

ich zehre auch noch von den Eindrücken des WE. Ich lege mir die Bilder immer in den Bildschirmschoner und bringe es dann nicht über das Herz, die Maus zu bewegen, wenn er einmal aktiviert ist .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Angelo,
> 
> ich zehre auch noch von den Eindrücken des WE. Ich lege mir die Bilder immer in den Bildschirmschoner und bringe es dann nicht über das Herz, die Maus zu bewegen, wenn er einmal aktiviert ist .
> 
> ...



Wow, klasse Bericht und supi Bilder. Das läßt doch das MTB-Herz gleich höher schlagen.

Mir gehts im moment nicht so gut. Habe mir ne Erkältung eingefangen. Und das vor dem Rennen in Duisburg Kanns selber kaum glauben.
Jetzt wird erstmal alles eingeworfen, was die Firmen Bayer und Co so hergeben. Hoffe, das ich bis Samstag wieder fit bin.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. August 2010)

Vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh, aber es will raus: Was geht denn so am kommenden Sonntag? Ich würde mich gern mal wieder einklinken. Und als wenn das nicht schon des Guten zu viel ist hier auch gleich eine vorsichtige Tendenzfrage zur möglichen Streckenwahl: Wie wäre es denn mit den Neuenahrer Wäldern? Lennetrail, Winkelgasse und derlei?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (3. August 2010)

Hi Thomas,

Du machst ja Sachen! Dann mal gute Besserung!!!!!

@Eifel-Litti,
ich würd' ja gerne. Man hat mich aber breitgeschlagen, in Duisburg 24h lang im Kreis zu fahren... Was habe ich mir da blos angetan . Und vor allem, was haben die 7-Hiller sich da blos mit mir angetan????? Ich kann doch nur runter fahren.... aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fährt der Jörg für mich rauf 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. August 2010)

So kinners wie sieht es aus. Ich wollte am Samstag nach Duisburg, hat Jemand Lust mit zu fahren? Man könnte viellecht auch vorher noch zu Rose fahren. Ist dann ja nicht mehr so weit.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Sehr schöner Bericht Melanie.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So kinners wie sieht es aus. Ich wollte am Samstag nach Duisburg, hat Jemand Lust mit zu fahren? Man könnte viellecht auch vorher noch zu Rose fahren. Ist dann ja nicht mehr so weit.
> 
> Grüße Micha
> 
> Ps. Sehr schöner Bericht Melanie.



Hi!

Melde mich ab zum 24 STD Rennen in Duisburg. Wer lust hat, mal vorbeizuschauen: Fahrerlager G, Startnr.4070 Team Omerbach. Team Tombach wäre eigentlich besser

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Freckles (5. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Melde mich ab zum 24 STD Rennen in Duisburg. Wer lust hat, mal vorbeizuschauen: Fahrerlager G, Startnr.4070 Team Omerbach. Team Tombach wäre eigentlich besser
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Go, Thomas, Go!!

Viel Spaß und viel Glück. 

Werden dich dann anfeuern!


----------



## meg-71 (6. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So kinners wie sieht es aus. Ich wollte am Samstag nach Duisburg, hat Jemand Lust mit zu fahren? Man könnte viellecht auch vorher noch zu Rose fahren. Ist dann ja nicht mehr so weit.
> 
> Grüße Micha
> 
> Ps. Sehr schöner Bericht Melanie.


Servus Micha 
wie sieht denn den Zeitplan für morgen aus? Hätte spontan Lust mit zufahren.

@Eifel-Litti
dein Plan für So. hört sich auch gut an. Start um 11 an der Tomburg?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. August 2010)

Ja, nach wie vor hätte ich Lust. Allerdings bin ich leider der Typ mit Verfahrgarantie, weshalb Ortskenntnis im Bikerteam gerade in den Neuenahrer Wäldern hülfe. Wobei es auch der Steiner Berg (wo ich mich ein kleines bisschen besser auskenne) oder irgendwas anderes sein darf. 
Also, 2 sind wir schon mal, wer steht noch um 11:00 Uhr am Sonntag an der T-Burg?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## meg-71 (6. August 2010)

@Eifel-Litti

zwei Blinde sind ein Sehender.
Bad Neuenahr finden wir schon und der Rest ergibt sich.....

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Servus Micha
> wie sieht denn den Zeitplan für morgen aus? Hätte spontan Lust mit zufahren.
> 
> @Eifel-Litti
> ...



Ich wollte wenn man sich dazu entschließt noch zu Rose zu fahren gerne gegen 12 los. ansonsten kann man auch etwas später fahren. Dann wären wir schon zu dritt oder viert. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Micha
12 Uhr passt. Bei Dir an der Bäckerei oder wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha
> 12 Uhr passt. Bei Dir an der Bäckerei oder wo sollen wir uns treffen?



Jo bei mir an der Bäckerei. Weißt du wo das ist?


----------



## meg-71 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Micha 
ist Niederbachem so groß? Oder ist die Backstube nicht am Laden?


----------



## Tobert (6. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Melde mich ab zum 24 STD Rennen in Duisburg. Wer lust hat, mal vorbeizuschauen: Fahrerlager G, Startnr.4070 Team Omerbach. Team Tombach wäre eigentlich besser
> 
> Ciao Thomas


 
Und so sieht unser Fahrerlager aus (in Zone G).
Für alle Besucher leicht zu erkennen an den roten Ballons. 

Das Rad vorne links im Bild ist unser Ersatzfahrzeug. 

Grüße! Tobert


----------



## Tobert (7. August 2010)

Nochmals Hallo aus Duisburg.

Der Thomas hat sich verkleidet  :


----------



## AGE73 (7. August 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ja, nach wie vor hätte ich Lust. Allerdings bin ich leider der Typ mit Verfahrgarantie, weshalb Ortskenntnis im Bikerteam gerade in den Neuenahrer Wäldern hülfe. Wobei es auch der Steiner Berg (wo ich mich ein kleines bisschen besser auskenne) oder irgendwas anderes sein darf.
> Also, 2 sind wir schon mal, wer steht noch um 11:00 Uhr am Sonntag an der T-Burg?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti




hallo Guido, 

wäre auch um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg.....

Bis morgen.

ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. August 2010)

Super, Angelo! Macht 3 - sonst noch wer?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. August 2010)

Es regnet


----------



## surftigresa (8. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Es regnet


 
Nicht nur bei Euch . Rennen unterbrochen, da nicht alle ihr Seepferdchen vorzeigen konnten..... warte, ob das Wasser beim Bus bald zur Türe reinkommt 

Ansonsten klasse Wochenendbeschäftigung für alle, die sich gerne mitten in der Nacht von Helmlampen wecken lassen um 40 Minuten im strömenden Regen durch's Dunkle zu düsen und die anderen armen Fahrer mit rechts oder links Rufen zu quälen. Warum kann ich keine vernünftigen Hobbies haben . Hätte ich doch beim Strickunterricht mal besser aufgepasst.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei Euch . Rennen unterbrochen, da nicht alle ihr Seepferdchen vorzeigen konnten..... warte, ob das Wasser beim Bus bald zur Türe reinkommt
> 
> Ansonsten klasse Wochenendbeschäftigung für alle, die sich gerne mitten in der Nacht von Helmlampen wecken lassen um 40 Minuten im strömenden Regen durch's Dunkle zu düsen und die anderen armen Fahrer mit rechts oder links Rufen zu quälen. Warum kann ich keine vernünftigen Hobbies haben . Hätte ich doch beim Strickunterricht mal besser aufgepasst.....



Du arme wir fühlen mit dir. Hier regnets übrigens nicht mehr. Sieh es positiv jetzt staubt es doch bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2010)

Barbara und ich sind dann für heute auch raus. Keine Lust auf Schlammpackung.


P.S.

Ist doch schön, das es in Duisburg "ein wenig" geregnet hat.....war doch gestern alles viel zu staubig.


----------



## meg-71 (8. August 2010)

Bin auch Wasserscheu und damit raus für heute.

@Uwe
lad mal die Bilder aus Duisburg hoch und quäl uns mit trockenen Bildern


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2010)

Ich bin jedenfalls um 11:00 Uhr an der Tomburg. Wir können, so das Wetter doof bleibt, ja wenigstens eine kleine Runde drehen.

Bis gleich und Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2010)

P.S.: Jetzt sind's noch AGE73 und ich, oder?


----------



## AGE73 (8. August 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> P.S.: Jetzt sind's noch AGE73 und ich, oder?



Guten Morgen, 

sollen wir die Runde nicht um 1 oder 2 Stunden verschieben?

laut Wetterbericht wird es besser....


----------



## meg-71 (8. August 2010)

Der Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach. Mir ist das heute zu schlammig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2010)

So, jetzt aber: Angelo und ich haben soeben die Startzeit auf 11:30 Uhr verschoben. Bis dahin werde ich um Sonne tanzen - und wenn ich nix kann, um Sonne tanzen kann ich.

Mit anderen Worten: STELLT EUCH NICHT SO AN! Wir drehen einfach eine nicht allzu große Runde und freuen uns des Lebens.

Fängt schon mal damit an: Eifel-Litti, der herzlich grüßt


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> lad mal die Bilder aus Duisburg hoch und quäl uns mit trockenen Bildern




Im Vorraus erstmal nur 3 Bilder die ich mit der kleinen Kamera gemacht habe:

*Die Rache der Siff* (Leider ein wenig unscharf)





_Tischi nach den ersten Runden im Staub_


*Die Drei von der Tankstelle....äh....vom Hochofen:*







*Ofenidylle*


----------



## Freckles (8. August 2010)

Wow, genial !! Tja, mit Stativ ist halt doch besser als auf'm Geländer .

Meine Bilder sind bei mir auf der Seite.

Ciao,
Angela



Handlampe schrieb:


> Im Vorraus erstmal nur 3 Bilder die ich mit der kleinen Kamera gemacht habe:
> 
> Die Rache der Siff:
> 
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (8. August 2010)

Wow, was Ihr alles gesehen habt .

Melde mich zurück! Nicht ertrunken und die DLRG musste dann am  Ende doch nicht gekommen, um uns vom Zeltplatz zu befreien. Das war knapp .

Und jetzt hab' ich einen Startplatz für nächstes Jahr gewonnen .


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und jetzt hab' ich einen Startplatz für nächstes Jahr gewonnen .



HURRA


Aber trotzdem: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch zur erfolgreichen Titelverteiligung. Bei Gelegenheit mußt du mal erzählen was denn noch so Alles passiert ist. 
Bei unserer Heimfahrt hab ich schon das Schlimmste befürchtet, als wir auch in diesen Starkregen geraten sind...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2010)

So, damit back to roots: Ich hoffe, dass Ihr Euch angesichts des wirklich geeigneten Wetters - kein Regen, nicht zu warm - dann doch geärgert habt. Es war nämlich echt klasse. Angelo und ich haben beschlossen, dass wir ca. 70km und rund 1.000hm gefahren sind. Es ging mit diversen Schleifen und Einlagen über den Beueslkopf zur Steinbach und via Ameisentrail, Schützengräben und manch anderes Schmankerl wieder zurück.

Beim nächsten Mal bitte ich um mehr Vertrauen in meine Sonnentanzkünste.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2010)

Hey Litti, ich bitte darum ab sofort jeden Tag bis zum 31.Oktober eine Sonnentänzchen durchzuführen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2010)

Ich brauch mal ne Pause, Mann. Den Juli praktisch durchgetanzt, vorhin wieder, erneut ab dem kommenden Wochenende für den am Sonntag startenden Alpencross - danach muss es erst mal ohne mich gehen. Schließlich werde ich auch nicht jünger!


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Melanie 

hoffe, alle anderen sind auch unfallfrei durchgekommen?

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (8. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wow, was Ihr alles gesehen habt .
> 
> Melde mich zurück! Nicht ertrunken und die DLRG musste dann am  Ende doch nicht gekommen, um uns vom Zeltplatz zu befreien. Das war knapp .
> 
> Und jetzt hab' ich einen Startplatz für nächstes Jahr gewonnen .



Den Startplatz gewinnt man nicht! Den VERDIENT man sich!!!
 LGS


----------



## AGE73 (8. August 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> So, damit back to roots: Ich hoffe, dass Ihr Euch angesichts des wirklich geeigneten Wetters - kein Regen, nicht zu warm - dann doch geärgert habt. Es war nämlich echt klasse. Angelo und ich haben beschlossen, dass wir ca. 70km und rund 1.000hm gefahren sind. Es ging mit diversen Schleifen und Einlagen über den Beueslkopf zur Steinbach und via Ameisentrail, Schützengräben und manch anderes Schmankerl wieder zurück.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal bitte ich um mehr Vertrauen in meine Sonnentanzkünste.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti




Hier die besten Foto´s, fragt bitte nicht nach den schlechtesten.....


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. August 2010)

Nabend!

Kurz aufstehen um wieder ins Bett zu gehen. Rennen fahren bei Starkregen, Blitz und Donner Unglaublich! Werde Morgen was mehr dazu schreiben. Bin einfach noch zu müde dafür.

@Blut Svente: ohne Melanie hättet Ihr das niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeee geschafft.
                    Tomburger Power halt

Brudalampe:  Das letzte Bild: ToP


Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Melanie
> 
> hoffe, alle anderen sind auch unfallfrei durchgekommen?
> 
> ...



Danke! Ja, zum Glück alle unfallfrei geblieben! Meine Sorge mich dort zu verletzten war aber zugegebenermassen grösser als am Teufels Loch.... Manchen hätte man das MTB besser abgenommen.... 

@Thomas,
hast Du eigentlich die gefährlichen Abfahrten gefunden, die da immer ausgeschildert waren


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, zum Glück alle unfallfrei geblieben! Meine Sorge mich dort zu verletzten war aber zugegebenermassen grösser als am Teufels Loch.... Manchen hätte man das MTB besser abgenommen....



Vielleicht solltest du mal anfragen ob du nicht das nächste mal die Strecke bauen dürftest.


----------



## Fungrisu (9. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @Blut Svente: ohne Melanie hättet Ihr das niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeee geschafft.
> Tomburger Power halt
> 
> 
> Thomas



Melanie aber ohne uns auch nicht 

Ich fand es war eine sehr starke Teamleistung 
Unsere Mädels sind alle super gefahren 

Lg Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (9. August 2010)

Danke, liebe Tomburger, daß ihr uns den Thomas (+ funktionierendes Rad ) geliehen habt. 
Wir schreiben gleich noch 'nen Bericht.

War auf jeden Fall 'ne super Veranstaltung und 'ne absolut tolle Kulisse. Das Highlight bei meinen 16 Runden war immer die ACDC-Kurve!! 
Hab' mich immer drauf gefreut!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Danke, liebe Tomburger, daß ihr uns den Thomas (+ funktionierendes Rad ) geliehen habt.
> Wir schreiben gleich noch 'nen Bericht.
> 
> War auf jeden Fall 'ne super Veranstaltung und 'ne absolut tolle Kulisse. Das Highlight bei meinen 16 Runden war immer die ACDC-Kurve!!
> Hab' mich immer drauf gefreut!



Da gab es eine ACDC Kurve, dann will ich nächstes mal auch mitfahren.


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Den Startplatz gewinnt man nicht! Den VERDIENT man sich!!!
> LGS


 
Hast ja Recht... Kennst Du denn jemanden, der meinen Startplatz verdient hat?


----------



## redrace (9. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Im Vorraus erstmal nur 3 Bilder die ich mit der kleinen Kamera gemacht habe:
> 
> *Ofenidylle*



Astrein! Hast Du mich nicht zufällig auch abgelichtet?


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht... Kennst Du denn jemanden, der meinen Startplatz verdient hat?



Ich will


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich will


 
Hast ja noch ein Jahr Zeit für die Geschlechtsumwandlung...


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Astrein! Hast Du mich nicht zufällig auch abgelichtet?



Du warst immer zu schnell, Meik.
Leider hab ich dich tatsächlich immer erst erkannt wenn du schon vorbei warst.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. August 2010)

Das 24 STD stark-staub-regen-rennen von Duisburg!

Ne "kleine" zusammenfassung

Es ist 13 Uhr, als im Landschaftpark Nord in Duisburg der Startschuß fällt. Unser erster Fahrer,PacMan(Name geändert) startet. Läuft super. Nur sein Rad macht nicht mit.Nach seinem ersten Turn kam Er ins Fahrerlager und meinte irgendwas sei nicht an seinem Rad in Ordnung Der Grund wurde schnell gefunden. Im Hinterbau hatte sich eineverabschiedet sich eine Schraube. Das AUS?? Nein! Unser Ideenkönig Tobi findet die rettende Lösung mit Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt. 

Fortsetzung gibt es gleich.

Verdammte Bereitschaft


----------



## AGE73 (10. August 2010)

Ich wollte heute eine Feierabendrunde drehen....jemand lust?


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2010)

Ich bin heute abend im Nachtigallental
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (10. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das 24 STD stark-staub-regen-rennen von Duisburg!
> Ne "kleine" zusammenfassung...


Hab' auch 'nen Bericht geschrieben...


----------



## Redfraggle (10. August 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute eine Feierabendrunde drehen....jemand lust?



Komm doch mit uns ins 7GB!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Komm doch mit uns ins 7GB!



Ich bin sogar schon ab 17 Uhr in den 7 Bergen. Ich will noch was spielen. Sollte Jemand Lust und Zeit haben. Anruf genügt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2010)

Fahrt Ihr Sonntag was?? Ab Tomburg oder so?

LG
Jürgen


----------



## AGE73 (10. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Komm doch mit uns ins 7GB!



Danke für die Einladung. 
Würde ich gern, hab aber das RAd zu Hause und komme vor 18 Uhr hier(Bonn) wohl nicht raus und mit hin und her fahren wird es zu spät

Muss beim nächsten Mal früher hier rein schauen....


Drehe ne Runde (mal wieder) im Rheinbacher Wald, bald kann ich den im dunkeln und mit verbundenen Augen fahren....

Euch auch viel Spaß


----------



## Redfraggle (10. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr Sonntag was?? Ab Tomburg oder so?
> 
> LG
> Jürgen



Sonntag ist doch die Team III Tour, könnte aber sein, daß der ein oder
andere trotzdem an der Tomburg startet. 

Lg.Barbara

P.S.:Würd ja gerne dienstags mal mitfahren, aber mit der langen Anfahrt schaffe ich das nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. August 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung.
> Muss beim nächsten Mal früher hier rein schauen....
> 
> 
> ...



Hat aber den Vorteil das du keine Lampe brauchst


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:Würd ja gerne dienstags mal mitfahren, aber mit der langen Anfahrt schaffe ich das nicht.


 
Werde mal unsere Dienstagstour Richtung Tomburg legen! Du musst aber dann den Guide spielen!

Sonntag komm ich vielleicht ins TeamIII Revier!

Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (12. August 2010)

Auf Abwegen:





Sehr ungewohntes Bild: Melanie auf der Überholspur . Ich glaube mein Bike ist jetzt noch verwirrt......

Mehr dieser seltsamen Fotos gibt's wie gewohnt im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. August 2010)

Dass Du auf der Überholspur bist, liegt eindeutig am Trikot!


----------



## surftigresa (12. August 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Dass Du auf der Überholspur bist, liegt eindeutig am Trikot!


 
 Das werde ich ab sofort nur noch tragen! Nach ein paar Touren halten die Verfolger dann vermutlich auch Abstand


----------



## ultra2 (12. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Auf Abwegen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Foto - könnte aber auch sein, das die Jungs "Links" gerufen haben.


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schönes Foto - könnte aber auch sein, das die Jungs "Links" gerufen haben.



Nee, das kann nicht sein. Diese Stelle war mit "Schwierige Abfahrt" markiert. Da muss Melanie einfach schnell sein. Und von irgend etwas muss ja auch der Platz auf dem Treppchen kommen.

Gratatulation und Danke für die Unterstützung von unserem Team!

-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (12. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schönes Foto - könnte aber auch sein, das die Jungs "Links" gerufen haben.



Ne kann nicht sein !!! So fährt man halt mit " rasendem Ralph" und OHNE Eierpunsch in der Flasche!!! ES WAR MIR EINE EHRE MIT IHR ZU FAHREN


----------



## stahlgabi (13. August 2010)

ich will Melanies Leistung ja nicht schmälern.... aber sie überholt da einen Solofahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. August 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder im Lande zurück: nach 3 Wochen Alpen (ohne MTB-Fahren - "nur" Reiserad!) werd ich dann auch wieder hier ins Geschehen einsteigen.
Auch wenn Uwe mich gewarnt hat will ich euch meinen Umbau nicht vorenthalten, da ich ja überhaupt kein Rad mehr mit Gepäckträger und so hatte:

So war ich unterwegs:







und das ist das Rad im aktuellen Aufbau:

vorher:






nachher: 
(Es fehlt noch die vordere Bremsscheibe und die Schutzblech-Streben müssen gekürzt werden. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch nen Brooks Colt drauf )
















Das Rad wiegt so 14,8 kg.
456 Rahmen und Gabel in L
Shimano XT mit 105er Rennradbremsschaltgriffen und 11-28 10fach-Kassette
Avid BB 5 mechanische Scheibenbremse 160/160 (vorne kommt ne Shimano CL-Scheibe dran)
HR: 240s/DT comp/DT 4.1 mit Schwalbe Big Apple 2,15"
VR: Shimano DH-3D72 Nabendynamo/Sapim/Mavic 317 mit Schwalbe Big Apple 2,15"
Gepächträger tubus Disco und Tara Big Apple
Beleuchtung: B&M Toplight Line Plus Diode und Lumotec IQ Cyco N plus LED 60 Lux, beides mit Standlicht
Schutzbleche Bluemels extra breit
Cockpit: Syntace F139 90mm/17° mit Syntace Rennlenker Racelite 2014
Stütze/Klemme/Sattel: OneOne/Hope mit Stahlschraube/Fizik Aliante Titan

ist wirklich ein extrem vielseitiger Rahmen! 
Und: bitte nicht so feste schlagen


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2010)

kein Kommentar!:kotz:Hast wohl zuviel


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> kein Kommentar!:kotz:Hast wohl zuviel



jenau


----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2010)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> ich will Melanies Leistung ja nicht schmälern.... aber sie überholt da einen Solofahrer


 
wie Solo, die waren doch zu dritt


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

Mit dem Cowcatcher vorne ist es wie ein SUV und von hinten mit dem Fender wie ein Cruiser...


----------



## john_sales (13. August 2010)

@Supasini, Oh mann, das sieht wirklich so .......  aus, 
aber ich wette man konnte damit super um die Kurven, 
schnell fahren mit dem Lenker, und hatte immer den richtigen Gang bei den 3X10. 
Ich freu mich von der Tour zu hören.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2010)

hey maddin,
schei$$ drauf wies aussieht, hauptsache es erfüllt seinen zweck !
ich hoffe es gibt auchn netten Bericht ... 
mfg
hub


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> nachher:



Also ich find das Ding ziemlich lässich.
Es muß auch noch ein Leben neben dem MTB geben.


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

Ist halt zweckorientiert aufgebaut. Style zählt vor der Eisdiele oder im Bikepark. 
Wo man mit dem Rad hin will, zählt Haltbarkeit und ankommen!

Aber: wo ist die VR-Bremse? die kleine Trommel da vorne? Gabs mal von Sturmey Archer in den frühen 80ern. Ist aber doch eher ein Dynamo. Mit was bremst der gute Maddin dann, außer hinten?


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber: wo ist die VR-Bremse? die kleine Trommel da vorne? Gabs mal von Sturmey Archer in den frühen 80ern. Ist aber doch eher ein Dynamo. Mit was bremst der gute Maddin dann, außer hinten?





			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Avid BB 5 mechanische Scheibenbremse 160/160 (vorne kommt ne Shimano CL-Scheibe dran)


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. August 2010)

sehr schön. die Ü40-Fraktion versteht, die anderen rätzeln. So soll das sein


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2010)

Nääääääääääääääääää wat bin ich doch froh dat wir zum Moto Cross fahren heute. Da brauche ich nicht darauf zu warten ob es jemandem zuviel oder zu wenig regnet.


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2010)

Gene hatt gerade angefragt ob ich am kommenden Sonntag Lust hätte, ein paar Runden auf dem Nürburgring zu drehen um den 24 Stunden-Fahrern die Nase lang zu machen bzw. das Rücklicht zu zeigen.
Also ich hätte große Lust....sonst noch wer?


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2010)

handlampe schrieb:


> gene hatt gerade angefragt ob ich am kommenden sonntag lust hätte, ein paar runden auf dem nürburgring zu drehen um den 24 stunden-fahrern die nase lang zu machen bzw. Das rücklicht zu zeigen.
> Also ich hätte große lust....sonst noch wer?



ich!!!!!


----------



## Trekki (17. August 2010)

OT: Schaut mal in die Finale-IG.


----------



## Handlampe (17. August 2010)

Ich habe den Termin für das Auswärtsspiel im August ein wenig konkretisiert. 

Es gibt 2 Strecken....Schaut einfach mal rein: KoFo-Roller


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin für das Auswärtsspiel im August ein wenig konkretisiert.
> 
> Es gibt 2 Strecken....Schaut einfach mal rein: KoFo-Roller



Dann muß ich ja bei den langsamen mitfahren Mein schnelles Rad ist ja nicht unter mir.


----------



## AGE73 (18. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gene hatt gerade angefragt ob ich am kommenden Sonntag Lust hätte, ein paar Runden auf dem Nürburgring zu drehen um den 24 Stunden-Fahrern die Nase lang zu machen bzw. das Rücklicht zu zeigen.
> Also ich hätte große Lust....sonst noch wer?




Ich wollte mit dem RR ein paar Runden drehen.....


----------



## Redfraggle (18. August 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit dem RR ein paar Runden drehen.....



Cool, dann sehen wir uns ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin für das Auswärtsspiel im August ein wenig konkretisiert.
> 
> Es gibt 2 Strecken....Schaut einfach mal rein: KoFo-Roller


Ich versuche gerade meine Familie für die wirklich langsames Tempo - Tour zu gewinnen. Dafür muss ich aber für alles eine Antwort parat haben. Also: wo wird anschliessend gegrillt? Am Treffpunkt?
-trekki


----------



## Freckles (18. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade meine Familie für die wirklich langsames Tempo - Tour zu gewinnen. Dafür muss ich aber für alles eine Antwort parat haben. Also: wo wird anschliessend gegrillt? Am Treffpunkt?
> -trekki



Wie alt sind denn deine Kids, ich werde auch mit meinen kommen (13 + 11).


----------



## AGE73 (18. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn deine Kids, ich werde auch mit meinen kommen (13 + 11).




Alter zählt nicht, siehe unten:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html

So und jetzt gehe ich meinen Jungen wecken um zu trainieren, wir dürfen keine Zeit verlieren......


----------



## Freckles (18. August 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Alter zählt nicht, siehe unten:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html
> 
> So und jetzt gehe ich meinen Jungen wecken um zu trainieren, wir dürfen keine Zeit verlieren......



Das ist ja genial!!  

Aber de Jung bräuchte dringend mal ein richtiges Rad


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2010)

Ziemlich unverantwortlich.....




















...den Jungen aus dem Tümpel trinken zu lassen !


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn deine Kids, ich werde auch mit meinen kommen (13 + 11).



9, 11, 16 und 19.
Bei den beiden älteren sehe ich kein Problem, falls ich sie am einem Sonntag schon um 11h aus dem  Bett bekomme. Der 9er bekommt ein Trailerbike (nur Hinterrad, Stange zu meiner Sattelstütze) und den 11er kann ich schieben. So habe ich in Unkel auch die Tour gemacht.





Hier leider nur ein Standfoto, der Hänger ist etwas verdeckt.





Schiebeszene.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2010)

Hey Jhon wenn ich nicht mehr kann, schiebst du mich dann auch? Du hast ja dann noch eine Hand frei.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade meine Familie für die wirklich langsames Tempo - Tour zu gewinnen. Dafür muss ich aber für alles eine Antwort parat haben. Also: wo wird anschliessend gegrillt? Am Treffpunkt?
> -trekki



Yepp!
Wobei Uwe schon gehofft hat, Du seist einer der Kandidaten für die schnelle Truppe.


----------



## Freckles (19. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> 9, 11, 16 und 19.
> Bei den beiden älteren sehe ich kein Problem, falls ich sie am einem Sonntag schon um 11h aus dem  Bett bekomme. Der 9er bekommt ein Trailerbike (nur Hinterrad, Stange zu meiner Sattelstütze) und den 11er kann ich schieben. So habe ich in Unkel auch die Tour gemacht.
> 
> Hier leider nur ein Standfoto, der Hänger ist etwas verdeckt.
> ...



Wow, Respekt! 

Ich schiebe meine Tochter (11) aber nur im äußersten Notfall, und sie schiebt auch schon selbst ihr Fahrrad , manchmal schiebe ich aus Solidarität mit aber sie schlägt sich sehr gut. Sie will ihrem Bruder ja um nix nachstehen . 

Meinst du nicht der 9er kann allein fahren? Da würden sie sich ja alle gegenseitig anspornen .

Ja, ja, was tut man nicht alles, um die Kids für sein Hobby zu gewinnen .


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey Jhon wenn ich nicht mehr kann, schiebst du mich dann auch? Du hast ja dann noch eine Hand frei.


Bevor Du nicht mehr kannst, macht meine Frau schlapp. Sie ist nämlich in meinem Plan dabei



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wobei Uwe schon gehofft hat, Du seist einer der Kandidaten für die schnelle Truppe.


Die geführten Touren in Unkel werden immer in 3 Leistungsgruppen aufgeteilt. Hier hatte ich die "Einsteiger" Gruppe gewählt und fühlte mich wie bei den "Schnellen". 



Freckles schrieb:


> Ich schiebe meine Tochter (11) aber nur im äußersten Notfall, und sie schiebt auch schon selbst ihr Fahrrad , manchmal schiebe ich aus Solidarität mit aber sie schlägt sich sehr gut. Sie will ihrem Bruder ja um nix nachstehen .
> 
> Meinst du nicht der 9er kann allein fahren? Da würden sie sich ja alle gegenseitig anspornen .


Ich gebe zu, die Tour ist jetzt ca. 2 Jahre her. Da war der kleine 7 Jahre alt und der auf dem roten Rad 9. Ich habe für den kleinen kein geeignetes Rad.

-trekki

PS. der Rahmen von dem roten Rad ist noch zu verschenken.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gene hatt gerade angefragt ob ich am kommenden Sonntag Lust hätte, ein paar Runden auf dem Nürburgring zu drehen um den 24 Stunden-Fahrern die Nase lang zu machen bzw. das Rücklicht zu zeigen.
> Also ich hätte große Lust....sonst noch wer?



Bin auch dabei. Fahren wir von Alfter aus??? Muß was tun

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2010)

Hallo Barbara hast du denn auch schon eine Idee für den Nachtisch??
Ich wüßte da was. Könnte das übernehmen.

GrüßeMicha


----------



## Tobert (20. August 2010)

@ Freckles & Trekki:

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich ein Tandem-Fully "zusammengelötet" und kann so (u.a.) seinen Nachwuchs mitnehmen.

Vom Fahrgefühl und Wendekreis wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie eine Stretch-Limousine. 

Gruß.
Tobert


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> @ Freckles & Trekki:
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich ein Tandem-Fully "zusammengelötet" und kann so (u.a.) seinen Nachwuchs mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


Wie geil ist das denn!



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara hast du denn auch schon eine Idee für den Nachtisch??
> Ich wüßte da was. Könnte das übernehmen.
> 
> GrüßeMicha



Kannst Du gerne machen, Nachtisch ist immer gut!


----------



## supasini (21. August 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> @ Freckles & Trekki:
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich ein Tandem-Fully "zusammengelötet" und kann so (u.a.) seinen Nachwuchs mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



so was hatte ich auch mal (ist ca. 30 Jahre her) - meins war auch hellblau und hatte dunkelblaue Blümchen. Nach diversen Gabelbrüchen hab ich irgendwann ne Mofagabel eingebaut (Doppelbrücke!). Mein erstes gefedertes Rad  Muss mal gucken, ob es davon noch irgendwo Bidler gibt.
Der absolute Bringer, um Mädels nach Hause zu bringen


----------



## sinux (21. August 2010)

Ich hab' in den letzten Tagen auch ein bisschen Teilerecycling betrieben. Angereichert mit einem wunderschönen Cube Access WLS 13" Rahmen, ist das neue Spielgerät für meine älteste (9 Jahre) rausgekommen. 






Jetzt muss ich ihr nur noch dauerhaft klarmachen - das kriegt keine Schutzbleche dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2010)

Sieht gut aus, man könnte fast meinen, es ist ein 29er...


----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Handlampe (21. August 2010)

Hat Jemand ne Ahnung ob es mittlerweile andere Dämpferpumpen gibt?
An meiner neuen Bomber 44 bekomme ich keine Pumpe für die Niedrigluftkammer angesetzt, weil an dem Ventil das Gewinde innen liegt....oder stell ich mich gerade ein wenig blöde an?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (21. August 2010)

Bei der 44er weiss ichs nicht genau, aber bei meinen Marzocchis war ein Adapter im Lieferumfang, der auf normale Pumpen gepasst hat.

Adapter in Pumpe einschrauben und dann in das Gewinde an der Gabel.


----------



## supasini (22. August 2010)

Jo, kenn ich genauso von Zocchi - kann man aber auch in gut sortierten Bikeläden bekommen.
Uwe: wo sind denn mal Bilder von deinem neuen Rad? Ich hab mir auch ein Dritt-Liteville zugelegt und das so aufgebaut (Rahmen aus der Bucht, Teile aus dem Keller): 






Das Problem mit der Sattelstütze ist noch schlimmer, als ich befürchtet hab: LV schreibt 16 cm (!!!) Einstecktiefe vor: da benötige ich eine mind. 460 mm lange Stütze 
Hast du irgendwo die Scott-Stütze bekommen? das wäre wahrscheinlich die einzig sinnvolle Lösung für ne verstellbare...


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2010)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Entweder hab ich den Adapter im Karton übersehen, oder es war Keiner drin.
Dummerweise ist der Karton mittlerweile entsorgt.

So sieht also dann mein neues Rädchen aus:






Variable Sattelstütze war natürlich ein Muss. Ich hab mir also dann die Hülse drehen lassen. Müsste jetzt noch eloxiert werden, obwohl sie ja nur ein Stück raus schaut sieht es schon ein wenig komisch aus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. August 2010)

Sehr fein! Wann fahren wir?


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Sehr fein! Wann fahren wir?



Am Liebsten sofort, Claus. Da sind halt noch zwei kleine Hindernisse:
Der dubiose Adapter und meine Arbeitszeiten in der nächsten Woche. 
Von 10 bis 18 Uhr. Damit ist quasi jeder Tag versaut


----------



## supasini (22. August 2010)

sehr hübsch 
ich hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ob ich meins bunt machen lass. Sieht schon wirklich fein aus! Auch die Gabel passt sehr gut rein.
Sollten wir wirklich mal bald ein Einreiten im Ahrtal mit den FR-Hardtails machen, was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Am Liebsten sofort, Claus. Da sind halt noch zwei kleine Hindernisse:
> Der dubiose Adapter und meine Arbeitszeiten in der nächsten Woche.
> Von 10 bis 18 Uhr. Damit ist quasi jeder Tag versaut



Der Adapter müsste so ein längliches Dings mit Außengewinde und Dichtungsring auf der einen Seite und AV oder SV-Anschluss auf der anderen Seite sein, oder?  Habsch noch rumliegen. Kann ich Dir gerne vorbeibringen.

Doofe Arbeitszeiten, übrigens. In der Tat.


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2010)

Hej Finalisten,

schaut doch mal in die IG wegen Vortreffen.

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2010)

Wir melden uns wohlerhalten aus dem Wallis zurück . Ok, Claus ist ein bisschen zerdötscht, aber das ist ja schon normal .

Auch diesmal galt wieder: was ganz schlecht anfängt, wird richtig gut . Mit etwas Verspätung wegen schlechtem Wetter und Melanie krank ging es am Sonntag endlich los. Ankunft im Regen . Erster Tour bei 6ºC im Regen, bzw. weiter oben Schneeregen:





Ich hab' bis heute nicht verstanden, wie mein Körper das mitgemacht hat, ohne am nächsten Tag wieder im Bett zu liegen .

Von da an wurde es kontinuierlich besser. Ok, schlechter ging ja auch wirklich nicht mehr..... Dienstag und Mittwoch waren noch sehr kalt und zum Teil auch verregnet. Was uns aber nicht von zwei wirklich tollen Touren abgehalten hat:





Manchmal kamen wir dem Abgrund ganz schön nah . Immer schön bei Claus an's Hinterrad hängen und blos nicht nach rechts gucken....





Natürlich wurde auch getragen. Man soll ja als Biker nicht die Oberkörpermuskulatur vernachlässigen....





Gipfel erklommen:





und bei herrlichem Panorama wieder abgesurft.....





Als die Sonne dann endlich ein Einsehen mit uns hatte, ging es als Höhepunkt des Urlaubs zu den grossen Gletschern! Ich war schon ganz aufgeregt und hab' mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht satt sehen können. So etwas tolles habe ich noch nicht gesehen . 





Gut, dass wir den Gletscher stundenlang auf einem Trail begleiten durften. So hatte ich (fast) genügend Zeit zum Gucken.





Der letzte Tag war dann landschaftlich der absolute Hammer: das Turtmanntal bei strahlend blauem Himmel . 









Wenn die Jungs nicht hätten biken wollen, läge ich jetzt wahrscheinlich immer noch bei der Turtmannhütte im Gras und würde darauf warten, dass der Gletscher sich endlich bewegt...
Da ich nicht da bleiben durfte, habe ich wenigstens noch auf ein Foto vom Gletscher und mir bestanden . Ich glaube, ich habe meine neue grosse Liebe gefunden. Nur leider wohnt sie soweit weg.....





Ok, biken waren wir natürlich auch. Aber das war irgendwie nebensächlich... oder sagen wir besser, das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Pascal und ich bewundert von einem Wanderer (auch die sind so weit oben viel entspannter!):





Einfach nur klasse!!!! 

Gruss,
Melanie

Mehr Fotos gibt's wie immer bei mir im Album....


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2010)

Also Uwe da hast du ja eine sehr schöne Bike gebaut. Warum sind das schlechte Arbeitszeiten? Du kannst doch morgens um 5 los um 6 wird es hell dann kannst du 3 Stunden fahren und hast noch eine um zur Arbeit zu kommen. Seltsame Menschen seit ihr die nich um 5 aufstehen können.

Grüße Micha

Ps.: hallo Barbara wollte dir eben dein schutzblech nach Hause bringen. Warst aber leider nicht da. Solltest du am Dienstag fahren bringe ich es dir dann mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2010)

Melanie schöner Bericht, und schön das ihr heil wieder da seit. Die Bilder sind nur geeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2010)

@Melanie: Wow, das ist echt beeindruckend! Unglaublich tolle Bilder! Und ein klasse Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (22. August 2010)

Bin Sehr enttäuscht über die Bilder. Habe fest damit gerechnet, das Ihr das Matterhorn bezwingt und das Ihr die ersten MTB'ler seid, die vom Gipfelkreuz die Abfahrt per Bike macht.  Oder kommen die Bilder noch??

Aber nein, man fährt an irgendwelchen zusammengepreßte Schneehaufen vorbei und liegt im Gras. nääää näää näää!!!! ;-)


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2010)

Da wäre ich ja wohl schön blöd, wenn ich die hier veröffentlichen würde! Die werden teuer verkauft um den nächsten Urlaub zu finanzieren .


----------



## Manni (22. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Entweder hab ich den Adapter im Karton übersehen, oder es war Keiner drin.
> Dummerweise ist der Karton mittlerweile entsorgt.
> 
> ...



Mensch ich hätte eben doch mal gucken sollen, ob Ihr auch die Garage abgeschlossen habt


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2010)

Ich mag die Farbe.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2010)

Da die Schweiz zu weit ( geile Fotos ) und das 7GB ( auch sehr nette Fotos ) sonntags zu voll ist, hat eine kleine Fraktion des TT ihre MTB´s gegen dünne Reifen getauscht und den Ring unsicher gemacht.
Ne, das war ziemlich geil.
Super Strecke, keine Autos und eine tolle Landschaft!
Ist zwar ´ne ganz schöne Plackerei, aber hat sich gelohnt!
Bei der dritten Runde sind mir an der Hohen Acht zwar meine Oberschenkel
geplatzt, aber wofür haben wir im Moment in der Praxis einen Praktikanten.
Da werd ich mal ein bißchen Wellness anfordern!
Fotos haben wir leider keine, da Uwe die Kamera nicht mitschleppen wollte.
Mal sehen ob es von den Profis welche gibt, waren jedenfalls genug da.

P.S.:Lieben Dank Renate, daß Du das Schutzblech mitgebracht hast; wäre nicht so dringend gewesen!


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Sollten wir wirklich mal bald ein Einreiten im Ahrtal mit den FR-Hardtails machen, was?!



Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall. Mal schauen ob es noch vor unserem Finale Urlaub klappt.
Bin jetzt gerade auch ein wenig hin und her gerissen. Wollte nach Finale eigentlich das Giant mitnehmen, mußte aber nach der ersten Probefahrt mit dem LV feststellen, das die Sitzposition auf Diesem erheblich angenehmer ist als auf dem Gigantischen....nur fehlt mir halt dann hinten ein wenig der Federweg...hmmm...was nehm ich mit ???
Beide....wird ein wenig voll im Auto.


----------



## supasini (23. August 2010)

langsam und technisch: 101
schnell und rumpelig: 301 (zur Not auch Giant).
bei mir fangen jetzt leider die regelmäßigen Arbeitstage auch wieder an, könnte aber z.B. so gegen 16 Uhr im Ahrtal sein, wenn das Wetter besser ist.
Ansonsten: WE
Ich versuch aber auch, beim Auswärtsspiel nochmal dabei zu sein.

und hier noch ein schöneres Bild vom neuen:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...hmmm...was nehm ich mit ???



Ich würd' bei Deiner Auswahl das 101 mitnehmen. So wie ich Dich verstanden habe, sind die Trails dort entweder flowig-schnell oder technisch-langsam und Rumpeldownhillstrecken eher selten. Da reicht der anatomische Federweg der Beine - schult ja auch den Fahrstil. Die RubberQueen (jedenfalls die 2.4er, die schmalere ist anders aufgebaut) kann auch ganz gut was ab betreffend Durchschläge.


----------



## Giom (23. August 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> bei mir fangen jetzt leider die *regelmäßigen Arbeitstage* auch wieder an, *könnte *aber z.B. *so gegen 16 Uhr im Ahrtal sein*, wenn das Wetter besser ist.


 
Du armer


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2010)

Giom schrieb:


> Du armer



Sag nix, er fängt sicher schon um 10 Uhr an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sag nix, er fängt sicher schon um 10 Uhr an...



Sooooooooooooooo früh schon, bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:Lieben Dank Renate, daß Du das Schutzblech mitgebracht hast; wäre nicht so dringend gewesen!



Ja ich weiß  aber was man hat das hat man 

Grüße und so


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2010)

Kleine Info zum Auswärtsspiel am nächsten Sonntag:

Wir werden die schnelle Gruppe ein wenig verlangsamen, da ja die langsame Truppe dieses Mal richtig langsam unterwegs sein wird und doch einige Radler dabei sind die zwar nicht rasen wollen, aber doch schon ein wenig zügiger fahren möchten.

Auch nochmal der Hinweis an die Krabbelgruppe: Es sind dann trotzdem 400 Höhenmeter, die zu bewältigen sind. Nicht das ich nachher Klagen höre, es war alles viel zu schwer.
400 Höhenmeter > Topfeben


Noch was zum Apresbike: Getränke besorgen wir. 
Fleisch dann bitte selber mitbringen.
Vielleicht erklärt sich der Ein oder Andere noch bereit ein paar Beilagen mit zu bringen (Salate, Soßen usw.)
Unser Bäcker kümmert sich ja schon um den Nachtisch.

Bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir wenn ihr was mitbringen wollt.


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2010)

Ich steuer einen Salat bei...


----------



## jokomen (24. August 2010)

Wir sind mit einem bikergerechtem, muskelaufbauendem und krampflösendem KAM-Salat dabei.


----------



## Freckles (24. August 2010)

Hej Finalisten,

schaut mal in der IG wegen des letzten Vorbereitungstreffens am Freitag! 

Liebe Grüße 
Angela


----------



## Merlin (27. August 2010)

Huhu,

was machen denn die Planungen für Sonntag? Nach grillen sieht es ja ganz und gar nicht aus....


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. August 2010)

Fährt heute jemand im Ahrtal. Will das neue AM-MTB ausprobieren.


----------



## bonsai.68 (28. August 2010)

Ich bring etwas Knapperzeug ( Chips und Flips)mit, da keiner meinen Salat essen würde.

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. August 2010)

Ich biete ein Bierzelt-Garnitur (2 Bänke, 1 Tisch) - oder sind ausreichend Sitzgelegenheiten vorhanden?
Ketchup+Senf besorge ich.


----------



## Handlampe (28. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich biete ein Bierzelt-Garnitur (2 Bänke, 1 Tisch) - oder sind ausreichend Sitzgelegenheiten vorhanden?
> Ketchup+Senf besorge ich.



Sehr gut John, bitte mitbringen.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> was machen denn die Planungen für Sonntag? Nach grillen sieht es ja ganz und gar nicht aus....



Tse,tse,tse...Tom, wir haben doch sogar schon im Winter gegrillt 

 

!


----------



## supasini (28. August 2010)

Wir (sinux und ich) starten heute um 14.30 am Parkplatz oberhalb von Altenahr an der Umgehungsstraße zu ner eher technischen Tour. wer da ist wird gerne mitgenommen, Flats und Protektoren sind nicht unsinnig.


----------



## Freckles (28. August 2010)

Hallo Finalisten,

das "Protokoll" von gestern Abend findet ihr in der IG!

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. August 2010)

Hi Martin. DAnn sehen wir uns ja vllt. Wir sind ab 1 in Dernau, kommen danach vllt. rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wobei Uwe schon gehofft hat, Du seist einer der Kandidaten für die schnelle Truppe.


Meine Familie ist wasserscheu, dann werde ich versuchen den Schnitt von Alter und Geschwindigkeit bei den schnellen anzuheben.
Zum Grillen werde ich die hoffentlich noch überreden können.
-trekki


----------



## yogi71 (28. August 2010)

Wenn ich bei den schnellen fahre, senke ich den Geschwindigkeitsschnitt gewaltig! Also fahr ich bei den langsamen.

Bis morgen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (28. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> dann werde ich versuchen den Schnitt von Alter und Geschwindigkeit bei den schnellen anzuheben.


 
Oh nein! Und ich hatte mich schon auf eine gemütliche Sonntagstour eingestellt . Mein Rad ist doch wieder auf Alpen-Konfiguration....

Ich hab' mir übrigens gestern eine 5-Liter-Flasche mit Druck zum Bike-Reinigen gekauft und warte schon ganz ungeduldig drauf, sie ausprobieren zu können . Sorry, aber dafür musste ich halt den ganzen Regen bestellen.....


----------



## yogi71 (28. August 2010)

Mehr Regen und Schlamm als bei der TeamIII wird und kann es nicht geben! 
ich nehm dann gern 2,5Liter von Deinem Druckreiniger!


----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2010)

ab einer gewissen menge regen werden roß und reiter aber wieder sauberer, vor allem wenn es zum schluß etwas über asphalt geht....

wäre gern gekommen, aber nur zum grillen fahr ich dann auch keine 120km...

viel spaß trotzdem!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ab einer gewissen menge regen werden roß und reiter aber wieder sauberer, vor allem wenn es zum schluß etwas über asphalt geht....
> 
> wäre gern gekommen, aber nur zum grillen fahr ich dann auch keine 120km...
> 
> viel spaß trotzdem!



Danke dir aber dann hätte das Bier ja nicht gereicht ist also gut das du nicht kommst


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Mehr Regen und Schlamm als bei der TeamIII wird und kann es nicht geben! *
> ich nehm dann gern 2,5Liter von Deinem Druckreiniger!



Stimmt


----------



## bergfloh 7 (29. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Entweder hab ich den Adapter im Karton übersehen, oder es war Keiner drin.
> Dummerweise ist der Karton mittlerweile entsorgt.
> 
> ...



Ich finde auch du solltest es neu eloxieren lassen. War das Postgelb im Angebot. Für das Geld was du ausgegeben hast bekommst du ein Hardtail!


----------



## bonsai.68 (29. August 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
Ich bin leider raus für Heute, Wettermäßig kann ich hier besser schwimmen gehen

Gruß Micha


----------



## surftigresa (29. August 2010)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> Ich bin leider raus für Heute, Wettermäßig kann ich hier besser schwimmen gehen
> 
> Gruß Micha


 
Aber Micha, das ist doch normal da wo Du wohnst! In Heiligenhaus regnet es auch immer und sobald ich die Kölner Stadtgrenze passiere, scheint die Sonne 

Ich sehe da hinten sogar ein kleines Stück Blau am Himmel!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. August 2010)

Fülle gerade Glühwein in meine Trinkflasche......


----------



## jokomen (29. August 2010)

Leider ist mein Glühwein alle, sonst wäre ich auch gekommen. Außerdem sind der Akkus der Fußheizung noch nicht aufgeladen und die bestellten Regenreifen sind auch noch nicht geliefert worden. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und wenig Schlamm. Bis demnächst mal...


----------



## Tazz (29. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Fülle gerade Glühwein in meine Trinkflasche......




Cool 

... schade das ich von dem Zeugs nix mehr habe


----------



## yogi71 (29. August 2010)

Hier scheint die Sonne!!! (EU) Wir versuchen sie mitzubringen


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier scheint die Sonne!!! (EU) Wir versuchen sie mitzubringen



Brauchst du nicht, Jürgen....hier scheint sie auch gerade.


----------



## Tazz (29. August 2010)

Bis gleich


----------



## Schnegge (29. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


>





supasini schrieb:


>



Na so langsam verbereitet sich der 101 bzw. FR-Hardtail Virus auch bei uns...

Auch der asphaltjunkie fährt jetzt ähnlich durch die Gegend: 





Mein aktueller Aufbau sieht zur Zeit so aus: 





Anfangs hat man mich oft belächelt, wegen des hardtails mit 140 mm...

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt Uwe

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## supasini (29. August 2010)

bei mir ist es schon das dritte FR-Hardtail, beim ersten






musste ich mir noch ziemlich dämliche Sprüche anhören. 
Leider ist der Rahmen nach gut 2000 km gerissen.

Das zweite






hat mich von der Geometrie in dem Aufbau nicht überzeugt (für meinen Geschmack zu flache Winkel) und ist mittlerweile als Reiserad umgebaut und im täglichen Einsatz.

Aber es gibt in unserer Gegend noch mehr, die so was fahren:
OAS seine gelbe Gefahr, 






der Schaden das Chamäleon...






Für technische langsame Trails richtig klasse und durch die einfachere Technik deutlich wartungsärmer und billiger


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. August 2010)

War eine schöne Tour heute vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yogine (29. August 2010)

Ich fand's auch schön! Danke auch für's Warten...


----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2010)

Für "Megahammerharte unzerstörbare Extremsportler, die bei fast jedem Wetter im Wald anzutreffen sind..." wäre es heute doch machbar gewesen. Die Angst vor Wasser war völlig unbegründet.







 



Danke für Tour und Grillen.


----------



## Trekki (29. August 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> musste ich mir noch bei mir ist es schon das dritte FR-Hardtail, beim ersten ziemlich dämliche Sprüche anhören.


Die Du gut beantwortest hast. Hier 


supasini schrieb:


> Wenn ich also irgendwann mal richtig Geld zu viel habe und sicher bin, dass ein FR-Hardtail wirklich viel von mir gefahren wird, dann werde ich mir sicher kein Cube, sondern ein LV holen.


wird die Sache runder, wo Du jetzt das zweite LV Hardtail im Keller hast.

-trekki


----------



## Tazz (29. August 2010)

Unser Guide Redfraggle beim TT Auswärtsspiel ...









Also ... ja schön wars 

Hier hat der Yogi der Yogine das Rad geklaut ....





und hier hat mir jemand ein Stöckchen zwischen die Speichen gesteckt 





......................hat aber keine Wirkung gezeigt 

Die Kuh hat nur blöd geschaut 





na ja,---- und dann waren wir mal hier,... und mal dort,... und wenn's dort blöd war sind wir wieder zurück geradelt ....



Vielen Dank für den heiteren Tag mit sooooooo vielen netten Leuten und das Grillen nachher im Garten hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen

Liebe Grüße und bis bald
Renate ​


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Die Angst vor Wasser war völlig unbegründet.




Yau, deswegen interessieren mich in diesem Zusammenhang keinerlei Wetterprognosen mehr. 
Das Wetter kommt wie es kommt, Vorhersagen lässt es sich (zum Glück) nicht wirklich, gerade nicht von irgendwelchen, warscheinlich gut bezahlten Wetterfutzys.

Die Wolken hingen zwar teilweise tief






Aber auf der ganzen Tour viel kein Tropfen Regen. Selbst die Trails, wie hier auf dem Heiderhof, waren erstaunlich trocken:






Nagut, beim Grillen fing es dann an, aber wir hatten ja vorgesorgt:







....und wer keinen Platz mehr unter den Pavillions fand......


----------



## Redfraggle (29. August 2010)

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Es hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß 

gemacht mit euch durch und rund um den Kofo zu irren.
Manchmal allerdings war es glasklar, wo es lang gehen sollte 

!
Besonders gefreut hat mich, daß Linda viel Spaß gehabt hat, ihretwegen
haben wir nämlich mal wieder eine Anfängertour gestartet.
Schätze jetzt haben wir sie mit dem MTB Virus infiziert!
Viele liebe Grüße an alle die dabei waren, es war ein schöner Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....und wer keinen Platz mehr unter den Pavillions fand......



Ich dachte er schafft sich den Platz




oder was das Laserschwert nass geworden?


----------



## surftigresa (29. August 2010)

Solche Fotos dürfen doch nicht veröffentlicht werden! 

Auch mir hat es wie immer mit Euch sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem das anschliessende Grillen . Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: mal wieder ein toller TT-Sonntag


----------



## Merlin (29. August 2010)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und alle Mitfahrer des heutigen Tages. Es war ein klasse Auswärtsspiel!

Thomas und ich sind auf dem Rückweg noch ein bisschen nass geworden, aber so wirklich viel war es nicht...


----------



## Freckles (29. August 2010)

Ja, es war mal wieder eine herrliche TT Auswärtstour, die riesig Spaß gemacht hat!! 

Vielen lieben Dank an Uwe + Barbara für die Organisation und Grillen und alle Mitfahrer, insbesondere John für's Rosi-Schieben! 

Ich freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal! 

Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend!

Angela

PS: Die Kids waren tatsächlich um halb zehn schon am schlafen !!


----------



## Trekki (29. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> insbesondere John für's Rosi-Schieben! :daumen


Ich wollte ja den Schnitt von Alter und Geschwindigkeit hoch halten. Da Du ja dass mit dem Alter mir vermasselt hast, konnte ich ja nur noch an der Geschwindigkeit arbeiten.

Der Tag war incl. dem Wetter richtig gut geworden. Dank an die beiden Organisatoren!

-trekki


----------



## yogi71 (30. August 2010)

Auch von mir Danke an die Organisatoren! Schööööööön war es wieder mit den Tomburgern unterwegs zu sein!

@Tazz: Yogine hat Ihr Bike aber wiederbekommen! 

Jürgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. August 2010)

Jau dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen in die Danksagungen. Zum Thema Wetter Uwe kann ich nur sagen, hat es denn jemals bei einer TT-Tour geregnet? Ich glaube nein. Vielleicht sollten die Wetterfrösche bei uns anfragen was wir so vorhaben.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (30. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> .. hat es denn jemals bei einer TT-Tour geregnet? Ich glaube nein.


Ich kann mich an eine TT-Tour erinnern, wo nur wir beide von der Tomburg aus gefahren sind. Da sind wir so nass geworden, dass wir nach ca. 1h den direkten Heimweg genommen haben. Aber villeicht ist dies ja nur die Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine TT-Tour erinnern, wo nur wir beide von der Tomburg aus gefahren sind. Da sind wir so nass geworden, dass wir nach ca. 1h den direkten Heimweg genommen haben. Aber villeicht ist dies ja nur die Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt.
> 
> -trekki



Genau das ist es, Bist du dir ganz sicher das wir da von der Tomburg weggefahren sind?


----------



## Tobert (30. August 2010)

Ich fand's auch super gestern!!

Jetzt hab ich auch mal Teile der westlichen Rheinseite kennengelernt.
Ich war zwar zwischendurch etwas orientierungslos (und war immer froh wenn ich eine Bergspitze des 7G sehen konnte), aber Guides und Mitfahrer wussten ja zum Glück wo es lang ging.  

Danke an die Organisatoren und Mitfahrer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (30. August 2010)

Möge die MACHT mit uns sein


Jo, scheee wars. viiiiiieeeeellleee sehr nette Leute. Sogar Sterne habe ich für kurze Zeit gesehen. EINER vom so geliebten 3er Team sorgte dafür. Aber alles heil geblieben

So, jetzt weiter mit meinem neuem Spielzeug spielen. Neues Handy

Ciao
Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (30. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Möge die MACHT mit uns sein
> 
> 
> Jo, scheee wars. viiiiiieeeeellleee sehr nette Leute. Sogar Sterne habe ich für kurze Zeit gesehen. EINER vom so geliebten 3er Team sorgte dafür. Aber alles heil geblieben
> ...




Ich weiß wer EINER war!!!
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Handy


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sogar Sterne habe ich für kurze Zeit gesehen.



Beide?






@yogi - Ich glaube ich weiß es auch.


----------



## yogi71 (30. August 2010)

Bstimmt BEIDE !!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (31. August 2010)

Servus miteinander
muß mich für drei bis fünf Wochen abmelden wegen gebrochenem Handknochen
Euch noch ein paar schöne trockene Spätsommer Tage.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Freckles (31. August 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> muß mich für drei bis fünf Wochen abmelden wegen gebrochenem Handknochen
> Euch noch ein paar schöne trockene Spätsommer Tage.
> Gruß Michael



Oh nein, wie ist das denn passiert? Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und dass alles wieder so zusammenwächst wie es soll!

Alles Gute,
Angela


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2010)

auch von mir gute Besserung! Wie ist es passiert?


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> muß mich für drei bis fünf Wochen abmelden wegen gebrochenem Handknochen
> Euch noch ein paar schöne trockene Spätsommer Tage.
> Gruß Michael



Hey Micha was machst du denn für Sachen? Wobei ist es denn passiert? Beim biken oder bei der Arbeit. Wünsch dir gute Besserung Micha


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> muß mich für drei bis fünf Wochen abmelden wegen gebrochenem Handknochen
> Euch noch ein paar schöne trockene Spätsommer Tage.
> Gruß Michael




Oh je  schnellen Heilung und wenig Schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (1. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Oh nein, wie ist das denn passiert? Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und dass alles wieder so zusammenwächst wie es soll!
> 
> Alles Gute,
> Angela



Ist bei der Arbeit passiert. Im Unfallbericht steht :" auf einem Hydraulikmedium ausgerutscht". Fand das Wort so klasse, ich hätte Ölfleck gesagt hört sich dann aber banaler an. Ist natürlich auch die rechte Hand.
Darf noch nicht mal Auto fahren. Man ist das ätzend.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. September 2010)

So da am 11.09. das Wetter in Finale nicht so berauschend sein soll. Würde ich vorschlagen das sich die Daheimgebliebenen in Altenahr treffen und bei bestem Wetter etwas teschniches fahren. Wer wäre denn dann dabei?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (1. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So da am 11.09. das Wetter in Finale nicht so berauschend sein soll. Würde ich vorschlagen das sich die Daheimgebliebenen in Altenahr treffen und bei bestem Wetter etwas teschniches fahren. Wer wäre denn dann dabei?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Wie kommst du denn darauf?  Natürlich wird das Wetter in Finale wundersuperherrlichfantastischschön sein!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?  Natürlich wird das Wetter in Finale wundersuperherrlichfantastischschön sein!



laut wetter.com aber nur bis Freitag ab Smstag nicht mehr, aber dann ist der Strandurlaub von Uwe und Barbara ja auch vorbei.


----------



## AGE73 (1. September 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist bei der Arbeit passiert. Im Unfallbericht steht :" auf einem Hydraulikmedium ausgerutscht". Fand das Wort so klasse, ich hätte Ölfleck gesagt hört sich dann aber banaler an. Ist natürlich auch die rechte Hand.
> Darf noch nicht mal Auto fahren. Man ist das ätzend.
> Gruß Michael




Hi Micha, 

auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung...


----------



## AGE73 (1. September 2010)

P.S: Hier was schönes zum anschauen, auch wenn es mehr RR sind 


http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/866/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. September 2010)

Schnelle und gute Besserung, Micha!
Na da wird der Kuchen für Dich noch ein bißchen größer,
so als zusätzliches Trostpflaster.

P.S.:bei Bedarf kenne ich da eine gute Physiotherapeutin !


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. September 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> muß mich für drei bis fünf Wochen abmelden wegen gebrochenem Handknochen
> Euch noch ein paar schöne trockene Spätsommer Tage.
> Gruß Michael



Mensch Micha, was machste den für Sachen?????  Wie konnte daß den passieren??
Dann mal gute besserung. Werd schnell wieder gesund, damit Du wieder aufs MTB kannst.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2010)

Wünsche den Finale-Fahrern an der Stelle Sonne und flowige Trails satt 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2010)

Das MTB-Team Schaumburg veranstaltet am We ein Downhill-Rennen. wer hätte Lust dort hinzufahren?


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. September 2010)

Melde mich mal für zwei Wochen ab! Erst Dolomitencross dann zum großem TT-Finale in Finale  jeeeeeeppppppiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Melde mich mal für zwei Wochen ab! Erst Dolomitencross dann zum großem TT-Finale in Finale  jeeeeeeppppppiiiiiiiiiii



Ja dann schönen Urlaub und viel Spass. Komm vor allem heil wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Melde mich mal für zwei Wochen ab! Erst Dolomitencross dann zum großem TT-Finale in Finale  jeeeeeeppppppiiiiiiiiiii



Viel Spaß und futter einen Schmarrn für mich mit.
mmh ... und dann ne Pizza


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und futter einen Schmarrn für mich mit.
> mmh ... und dann ne Pizza



Isst man das nicht umgekert??


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Isst man das nicht umgekert??



in den Dolomiten den Schmarrn und beim Finale in Finale die Pizza .... na gut .... Panna Cotta ginge auch


----------



## AGE73 (4. September 2010)

Guten Abend, 

wer ist denn morgen um 11 Uhr am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (4. September 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> wer ist denn morgen um 11 Uhr am Start?



Ich hätte Lust zu fahren. Würde mit dem Zug um 10:37 in Meckenheim ankommen, so dass ich wohl etwas später als 11:00 an der Tomburg wäre. 

Wäre das ok?

Grüße,
Angela


----------



## AGE73 (4. September 2010)

Hallo Angela, 

klar, kein Thema. 
Oli wollte auch fahren, dann bis morgen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Mittomburger,
der Virus greift um sich, nun ist auch, nach diversen Fällen in Eu und einem in Alfter, ein Biker in Wormersdorf befallen.
Ich bitte euch alle euch von nun an von Ebay und dem Bikemarkt fern zu halten oder es könnte euch auch erwischen.
Und so zeigt sich diese fiese Krankheit:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. September 2010)

Willkommen im Club! Sieht super aus, was issn das fürn MK?


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. September 2010)

Ein Sechs. Also 130mm Power


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mittomburger,
> der Virus greift um sich, nun ist auch, nach diversen Fällen in Eu und einem in Alfter, ein Biker in Wormersdorf befallen.
> Ich bitte euch alle euch von nun an von Ebay und dem Bikemarkt fern zu halten oder es könnte euch auch erwischen.



Rechtsrheinisch greift er auch schon um sich. Nach Spooky hat es nun auch Monsterchen erwischt


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2010)

Den armen Andreas hat es auch erwischt...


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2010)

Stoppt den Wahnsinn, rettet die Bauxit-Vorkommen, fahrt Carbon-Rahmen!


----------



## supasini (6. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Stoppt den Wahnsinn, rettet die Bauxit-Vorkommen, fahrt Carbon-Rahmen!



...und so' Kommentar von nem C'daler, der Mutter aller Aluverschwendung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (7. September 2010)

Hi,
so nun ist es vollbracht:





http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/1/2/9/_/large/KopievonDSC_1669.JPG

Wie der aufmerksame Zuschauer jetzt bermerkt haben wird fehlt mir noch was ganz wichtiges.
Hat vllt. jemand eine Sattelstütze in 34,9 oder eine Hülse die von 34,9 auf 30,9 oder 27,2 verringert, die ich mir für die nächsten drei Tage ausleihen könnte bis meine da ist?
Sebastian


----------



## ultra2 (7. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> so nun ist es vollbracht:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch eine 400 mm Scott Sattelstütze in 34,9. Aber du wohnst nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. September 2010)

Danke für das Angebot, ich werd mir wohl Morgen die Scott von Carsten holen.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (7. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie der aufmerksame Zuschauer jetzt bermerkt haben wird fehlt mir noch was ganz wichtiges.
> Hat vllt. jemand eine Sattelstütze in 34,9 oder eine Hülse die von 34,9 auf 30,9 oder 27,2 verringert, die ich mir für die nächsten drei Tage ausleihen könnte bis meine da ist?
> Sebastian




Ich schließe aus den obrigen Ausführungen, dass du ernsthaft glaubst, so eine heißbegehrte Reduzierung innerhalb von 3 Tagen zu bekommen:


DU TRÄUMER

LV in Schwarz....hat ja mittlerweile Jeder


----------



## Handlampe (7. September 2010)

Alle Finalsten: Bitte in die IG schauen, da gibt es einen ersten kleinen Bericht.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. September 2010)

Hi Uwe südlich der Alpen gibts jetzt auch Internet?
Ich wollte eigentlich kinderkackebraun, gabs aber grad nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi Uwe südlich der Alpen gibts jetzt auch Internet?
> Ich wollte eigentlich kinderkackebraun, gabs aber grad nicht



 Kinderkackebraun ist immer noch besser als Gelb. Oder


----------



## Trekki (7. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich kinderkackebraun, gabs aber grad nicht


Wenn die noch gestillt werden, stinkts nicht.


----------



## Freckles (7. September 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn die noch gestillt werden, stinkts nicht.



 und ist dann auch eher gelblich!


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. September 2010)

Mhh... da hab ich aber was losgetreten. Hätt ich doch lieber Babykotzegrün gesagt


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> LV in Schwarz....hat ja mittlerweile Jeder



Hier gehts eigentlich nicht um schwarz, sondern um Eloxal, leichteste und haltbarste Beschichtung. 
Wenn ich mir die schwarze Drecks-Pulverung an meinem CD anschaue, da kannste beim kleinsten Kratzer das Alu sehen und dann schön mitm Finger weiter abkratzen  
Kein Vergleich zum schönen BABYBLAUEN Jekyll 

Von daher: Eloxal ist erste Wahl 


PS: hat SIT seine Finale-Reise abgesagt, weil alle mit Team Tomburg gefahren sind?


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier gehts eigentlich nicht um schwarz, sondern um Eloxal, leichteste und haltbarste Beschichtung.
> Wenn ich mir die schwarze Drecks-Pulverung an meinem CD anschaue, da kannste beim kleinsten Kratzer das Alu sehen und dann schön mitm Finger weiter abkratzen
> Kein Vergleich zum schönen BABYBLAUEN Jekyll
> 
> ...



Nicht alle ein par sind auch noch hier. 

Ich wollte Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag etwas technisches an der Ahr fahren wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

Moin Micha (ok, bei dir ist ja jetzt Abend  ),
ich war grad erst am Montag an der Ahr und habe mich ausgetobt. Daher ist mein Bedarf für die nächsten paar Wochen erstmal gedeckt.


----------



## supasini (8. September 2010)

@massiven: ich hab ne nagelneue P6 Alu in 34.9/400 im Keller liegen, die ich verkaufen will. Bei Interesse: PN 
(ist dir aber vermutlich genauso zu kurz wie mir: du brauchst mind. 12 cm Einstecktiefe und beim L ist das Sitzrohr ja auch nicht überlang...)


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2010)

Liteville, quasi der VW Golf im Großraum Köln-Bonn.  Ich hätte übrigens auch noch eine passende Stütze.


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. September 2010)

Also wenn dann bitteschön Golf R32. 
Hab schon ne 400er Scott bestellt, die lässt nur etwas auf sich warten.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2010)

ich wär mit sonem Golf schon recht zufrieden


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. September 2010)

Ich finde Golf fahren wird eindeutig überbewertet. Mittlerweile gibt es genug Alternativen.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. September 2010)

Also ich schließe mich da dem Hubert an.Gegen Golf hätte ich gar nichts,
nur pink müßte es sein!


----------



## Trekki (8. September 2010)

So sieht ein Golf GTI RS aus:





Will dies etwa jemand mit einem LV vergleichen?


----------



## Trekki (8. September 2010)

IG Finale: bitte zum Thema Shutteln nochmal äußern.
Danke.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. September 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> So sieht ein Golf GTI RS aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ich weiß nicht. Kann beidem nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. September 2010)

Den gibts auch in schöner.
Ich denke ich werde Samstag fahren. Schlag was vor.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Den gibts auch in schöner...



na klar, schwarz eloxiert!

Kann man da eigentlich auch einen Syntace Lenker und 34.9er Sattelstütze einbauen, oder gibt das Probleme mit dem Airbag und den Gurtstraffern?


----------



## surftigresa (9. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Den gibts auch in schöner.
> Ich denke ich werde Samstag fahren. Schlag was vor.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Geht bei Euch auch Sonntag?

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch Freitag für eine Woche in die Alpen. Am Sonntag bin ich aber so heftig gestürzt, dass das wenig Sinn macht. Jetzt rede ich gleich mal mit meinem Chef, ob ich den Urlaub verschieben kann.

Im Moment kann ich nur unter starken Schmerzen fahren, muss aber am WE auf jeden Fall auf's Rad!!!! 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (9. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich aber so heftig gestürzt, dass das wenig Sinn macht. Jetzt rede ich gleich mal mit meinem Chef, ob ich den Urlaub verschieben kann.



Ohje, das hört sich ja nicht gut an . Hoffentlich nix schlimmes? Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und viel Glück mit dem Urlaub.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Den gibts auch in schöner.
> Ich denke ich werde Samstag fahren. Schlag was vor.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Ich wollte gegen 15 Uhr an der Martinhütte los und dann das übliche.

Wir könnten das aber auch auf Sonntag verschieben. Wenn dann Melanie mitfahren kann.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Geht bei Euch auch Sonntag?
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch Freitag für eine Woche in die Alpen. Am Sonntag bin ich aber so heftig gestürzt, dass das wenig Sinn macht. Jetzt rede ich gleich mal mit meinem Chef, ob ich den Urlaub verschieben kann.
> 
> ...



Klar geht auch Sonntag, da wollte ich auch fahren. Was hast du denn gemacht? Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.

Gute Besserung Micha


----------



## surftigresa (9. September 2010)

Ich hab' mir den Traum vom Fliegen erfüllt! Jetzt muss ich nur noch an der Landung arbeiten....

Sonntag wäre ich dabei. Bin nur ein bisschen langsamer als sonst.


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. September 2010)

Sorry Leute, aber ich kann nur Samstag, da ich Sonntag umziehe.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir den Traum vom Fliegen erfüllt! Jetzt muss ich nur noch an der Landung arbeiten....
> 
> Sonntag wäre ich dabei. Bin nur ein bisschen langsamer als sonst.



Dann lass uns doch Sonntag mal festhalten. Wie wäre es um 11Uhr 30 bei mir?
Wir könntan dann ins 7 Geb. Es gibt da so ein par Stellen die würde ich gerne nochmal üben.

Grüße Micha

P.s.: Tom wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber ich kann nur Samstag, da ich Sonntag umziehe.



Wo gehts denn hin?

dann lass uns doch Samstag 15 Uhr festhalten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

Dieses Filmchen sollte man sich nicht endgehen lassen.

www.vimeo.com/14600175


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. September 2010)

Ja Samstag können wir machen. Ich bin dann warscheinlich schon vorher da. Es geht nach München - Biking capital


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ja Samstag können wir machen. Ich bin dann warscheinlich schon vorher da. Es geht nach München - Biking capital



Ok ich bin dann ca 15 Uhr da. Bis Samstag, sollte sich etwas ändern schicke ich dir ne PN.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ja Samstag können wir machen. Ich bin dann warscheinlich schon vorher da. Es geht nach München - Biking capital


 
Uuuuuiiiiiii, wehe, Du lässt Dich hier nicht blicken. Dann lernst Du dort unten ganz fix alle schönen Ecken kennen... die Isartrails rufen schon .


----------



## Merlin (10. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> P.s.: Tom wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?



Bis jetzt bin ich noch verplant, also eher nein. Sollte sich das ändern, melde ich mich.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> LV in Schwarz....hat ja mittlerweile Jeder



wie, Uwe: du auch?

Schwarz ist das neue Weiß.


----------



## surftigresa (10. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch Sonntag mal festhalten. Wie wäre es um 11Uhr 30 bei mir?
> Wir könntan dann ins 7 Geb. Es gibt da so ein par Stellen die würde ich gerne nochmal üben.



7GB gerne. Dann lerne ich endlich mal die "schwierigen Stellen" im 7GB kennen. Wobei ich davon im Moment wahrscheinlich nichts fahren werde. Aber flowiges gibt es im 7GB ja auch genügend.

Besser wäre für mich aber ein Treffpunkt auf der anderen Rheinseite, weil ich anschliessend noch zu meinen Eltern wollte. Wann wärst Du denn an welcher Fähre?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> 7GB gerne. Dann lerne ich endlich mal die "schwierigen Stellen" im 7GB kennen. Wobei ich davon im Moment wahrscheinlich nichts fahren werde. Aber flowiges gibt es im 7GB ja auch genügend.
> 
> Besser wäre für mich aber ein Treffpunkt auf der anderen Rheinseite, weil ich anschliessend noch zu meinen Eltern wollte. Wann wärst Du denn an welcher Fähre?
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich sagen wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr 30 im Nachtigllental.

Bis Sonntag
Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (10. September 2010)

Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (11. September 2010)

Heute 15 Uhr Hauptschule Altenahr.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. September 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, sieht doch gut aus!
Könnte für meinen Geschmack noch etwas mehr Blaustich vertragen!
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/s_Rosane.jpg


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, sieht doch gut aus!
> Könnte für meinen Geschmack noch etwas mehr Blaustich vertragen!
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/s_Rosane.jpg



Na ja weil du ein Mädchen bist


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. September 2010)

Sonniger Tag = Litevilleaction vom schwarzen Kreuz

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/1/2/9/_/large/SchwarzesK2.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/1/2/9/_/large/SchwarzesK1.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/1/2/9/_/large/SchwarzesK5.jpg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. September 2010)

Coole Pix!


----------



## blitzfitz (15. September 2010)

*Team Tomburg Super Dolomiti 2010*





Der diesjährige Alpencross des Team Tomburgs war diesmal kein Alpencross, sondern eher ein Dolomitencross. Und eigentlich ist das auch nicht richtig, da ja eher eine Woche im Kreis gefahren wurde und jeden Tag der eine oder andere Berg ge-crossed wurde.

Getreu dem Motto Weniger ist mehr fuhren diesmal nur zwei Kernmitglieder des Team Tomburgs in die Ferne  Thomas (daywalker74) und Ralf (blitzfitz). Und es war einfach schöööööööööön!!
*
Die nackten Daten:*

[*]Tag 1: 69km	2280Hm
[*]Tag 2: 75km	2615Hm
[*]Tag 3: 56km	2354Hm
[*]Tag 4: 66km	2812Hm
[*]Tag 5: 60km	1506Hm (abgekürzt wegen Gewitterfront)
[*]Tag 6: 42km	2035Hm
[*]Tag 7: 38km	750Hm (Kurztour, weil Thomas nach Finale musste)

*Tag 1*
Mit einem Südtiroler Frühstück gekräftigt fuhren wir bei bestem Wetter von St. Vigil dem Kreuzjoch entgegen. Es war zwar angenehm frisch, doch die doppelprozentigen Steigungswerte trieben sehr schnell die Schweißtropfen auf die Stirn. Wir waren halt nicht zum Spass da.Gefahren wurde alles. Na ja, fast alles. Bei mehr als 24% mussten wir dann doch einsehen, dass Schieben auch nicht schlecht ist. 





Oben auf dem Kreuzjoch wichen wir von der geplanten Route ab und wagten uns an den Supertrail 24/25 zum Pragser Wildsee. Einfach nur geil! Thomas kam überhaupt nicht mehr aus dem Jauchzen heraus.





Kurze Pause am wildromatischen Pragser Wildsee und danach hinauf zur Plätzwiese und zu den Strudelköpfen, um die 3 Zinnen aus der Ferne zu bestaunen.





Kaum zu glauben, dass wir noch zwei Tage brauchen sollten, um an ihren Füßen zu stehen. ;-)

*Tag 2*
Am zweiten Tag wurde das Wetter etwas feuchter und nebliger, was uns aber einen dramatisch, gespenstigen Tourentag bescheren sollte. Von Innichen fuhren wir stetig bergan zum Kniebergsattel, voller Vorfreude auf den hochgepriesenen Monte Spina Supertrail.





Und es war ein wahres Fest. 





Nach dem Trail, der nicht enden wollte, hatten wir zwar schon frühen Nachmittag, aber erst 20% der Tagesstrecke. Na ja, so ging es im steten Auf- und Ab weiter durch die Dolomiten bis zum bescheidenen Hotel Cristallo kurz vor dem finalen Anstieg zum Misurinasee, wo auch genächtigt wurde.

*Tag 3*
Eigentlich hätte dies der Panoramatag werden soll, doch leider machten uns die Wolken einen Strick durch die Rechnung. Der Stimmung oder dem bevorstehenden Fahrspaß sollte dies aber keinen Abbruch bereiten. Vom Hotel Cristallo ging es erst mal nur bergauf in Richtung 3 Zinnen. Schon komisch, dass auch die Asphaltstraßen in den Dolomiten regelmäßig die 20% Steigungsmarke übersteigen.

So sah es aus an dem Tag 





Und so hätte es aussehen sollen, was es auch am Sonntag nach der Tour auch tat 













Trotzdem war es ein geiler Tag!! Das Highlight des Tages war die anspruchsvolle Trailabfahrt in das Valle di Falzarego. Einfach unglaublich! Über 1000 Hm feinste Trailabfahrt mit Serpentinen, Schotter, Stufen und sonstigen Herrlichkeiten. Einfach klasse.

Nach der Trailabfahrt, wie üblich, wieder mit durchschnittlich 18% etwa 1000Hm bergauf und in Richtung Cortina zum Tagesziel.

*Tag 4*
Heute stand die Forcella Ambrizzola auf dem Programm. Nach einer unspektakulären Auffahrt im Regen hatte Petrus ein Einsehen und die Sonne kam heraus.





Ein kleines Quiz für Zwischendurch.

	Kreise im Wasser
	Hinterrad in der Luft
	Ein Wißkirchen
Was ist hier passiert???





Von der Forcella führte die Route über Trails nach Alleghe und von dort quer durchs Land bis auf den Passo Valles, wo wir unser Nachtquartier aufschlugen.

*Tag 5*
Nach dem verregneten gestrigen Tag sollte heute wieder ein Traumtag werden. Genau richtig, um durch das Val Venegia zu fahren.





Von der Baita Segatini über Trails hinunter nach Panaveggio, 





um danach den Passo Luisa zu erklimmen. Immer schön inmitten der Rindsidylle.





Eigentlich wollten wir danach von Pozza di Fassa auf den Passo San Nicolo auf 2577m und durch das Val Contrin abfahren. Doch leider machte uns eine Gewitterfront ein Strick durch die Rechnung. So kamen wir eben zu unserem Ruhetag. 

*Tag 6*
Dies sollte nun die Königsetappe werden, bei bestem Wetter über den Bindelweg. Und es war einfach klasse!!









Nach dem Fest für Herz und Augen folgte das Abfahrtsfest für Herz und Arme auf den Trails hinunter von der Porta Vescovo.





Ziel des Tages war diesmal die Pralongiahütte auf 2157m mit einer einzigartigen 360 Grad Rundumsicht. Zimmer mit Aussicht inklusive.





Ob diese Tour wirklich lange Beine gemacht hat??





Den Abend versüßte ein phantastisches Alpenglühen, das auf den Photos leider nicht wirklich rüberkommt.









*Tag 7*
Der letzte Tag einer Rundfahrt kommt leider immer wieder viel zu schnell. Von der Pralongia fuhren wir erst einmal wieder ab ins Tal, um auf der anderen Seite in das Fanestal aufzusteigen. Ja, dies war wirklich die einzige Tragepassage und die auch wirklich kurz.





Das Fanestal ist immer wieder toll,





sodaß auch mal Pause gemacht werden darf.





Der Start- und Zielort St. Vigil wurde im Downhill schnell erreicht, natürlich wieder über 1a Trails.

Es war einfach wieder einmal eine ganz besondere Woche!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2010)

Klasse Bilder, tolle Tour! Mit nem E-Bike fahr ich die auch mal!


----------



## supasini (15. September 2010)

geile Sache, das.
Ich will auch noch mal in die Berge! Und ganz besonders in die Dolomiten!!!


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2010)

Geschickt gelegte Runde über bekannte Wege, sehr fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2010)

Den Bindelweg bin ich bei meinem Alpencross ebenfalls gefahren: einfach atemberaubend. Ansonsten aber Hut ab, Jungs, was Ihr da offenbar alles bikenderweise hochgekommen seid: Einiges habe ich ebenfalls versucht zu absolvieren, bin (natürlich) gescheitert und deshalb umso ehrfürchtiger.


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2010)

Aaaaaah, was für Bilder. Wie soll ich die jetzt wieder aus dem Kopf kriegen, wenn ich gleich im Büro sitze?

Sehr geil!


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2010)

Neid!


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. September 2010)

Klasse Bilder da möchte ich auch mal hin.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2010)

Ich schließe sofort meinen Betrieb und fahre auch. Habe es gerade nur überflogen. Dafür muß ich mir mal ein wenug Zeit nehmen. Ihr seit zu beneiden.

Klasse Bilder, super Tour.
Ich hoffe das ich sowas auch bald mal wieder unter die Stollen nehmen kann.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. September 2010)

Moin!

WAS für ein Bericht!Diese Bilder...... Das war wirklich ne geile Woche. 

Viele sonnige grüße aus Finae Ligure

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (16. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> WAS für ein Bericht!Diese Bilder...... Das war wirklich ne geile Woche.
> 
> ...


 
Irre Tour, ich bin beeindruckt. Aber dann ist Finale für Dich wie ein Cool Down im Training. Viel Spaß noch auf den tollen Trails mit Blick aufs Meer


----------



## surftigresa (16. September 2010)

Klasse Bilder und ein toller Bericht! 

Da weiss ich ja jetzt wenigstens, was ich verpasst habe  Grrrrr!


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder und ein toller Bericht!
> 
> Da weiss ich ja jetzt wenigstens, was ich verpasst habe  Grrrrr!



Und wenn dann die Bilder von Finale kommen, erst recht!
Wäre auch was für Dich gewesen; allein unser Haustrail, eine Wonne!
Was macht die Rippe?
Weiterhin gute Besserung
Ciao Barbara


----------



## surftigresa (16. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Und wenn dann die Bilder von Finale kommen, erst recht!
> Wäre auch was für Dich gewesen; allein unser Haustrail, eine Wonne!
> Was macht die Rippe?
> Weiterhin gute Besserung
> Ciao Barbara



Jaja, macht mich nur fertig.....

Die RippeN gehen mir ziemlich auf den Geist. Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich mal eine Position gefunden habe, in der der Schmerz weniger wird... Das Problem ist nur, dass in der Position dann meist das Bein wieder weh tut .

Aber man muss das ja positiv sehen: damit habe ich jetzt wieder eine Woche Urlaub gewonnen, mit der ich im Winter nach La Palma kann 

Meine Rache ist Euch gewiss!!!!! 

Noch viel Spass in Finale!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jaja, macht mich nur fertig.....
> 
> Die RippeN gehen mir ziemlich auf den Geist. Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich mal eine Position gefunden habe, in der der Schmerz weniger wird... Das Problem ist nur, dass in der Position dann meist das Bein wieder weh tut .
> 
> ...



Kleine Frage, wenn ich das schaffe würdest du mich dann mitnehmen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2010)

So Kinner´s auch wenn in Finale noch Sommer ist, haben wir hier schon Herbst. Auch wenn das keiner hören will
Das heißt aber auch es gibt wieder eine Zwiebelkuchentour, sie findet am 26.09. statt. Jetzt muß sich nur noch einer finden der den Federweißen mitbringt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (17. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jetzt muß sich nur noch einer finden der den Federweißen mitbringt.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.  Ich bin dabei. 

A propos Micha, wie wäre es Sonntage mit einer Ahrtal Runde? Wetter soll gut werden...


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, wenn ich das schaffe würdest du mich dann mitnehmen?



Kommt drauf an 

Bzgl. 26.09: kommt auf meine Rippchen an. Wenn es mir bis dahin besser geht, wollte ich noch mal ein langes WE in die Alpen. Ansonsten wäre ich dabei.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.  Ich bin dabei.
> 
> A propos Micha, wie wäre es Sonntage mit einer Ahrtal Runde? Wetter soll gut werden...



Gerne aber es ist dieses We mal wieder Patrick-we. Da kann ich leider nicht. Vielleicht aber nächsten Samstag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Da ich jetzt ja auch vom schwarzen Kreuz runter fahre.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an
> 
> Bzgl. 26.09: kommt auf meine Rippchen an. Wenn es mir bis dahin besser geht, wollte ich noch mal ein langes WE in die Alpen. Ansonsten wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Worauf kommt es denn an???

Wenn es gar nicht geht mit deinen Rippchen dann komm doch wenigstens zum essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. September 2010)

Essen? Rippchen? hört sich gut an


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. September 2010)

@Tom
Ich bin warscheinlich Sonntag am Start.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Essen? Rippchen? hört sich gut an



Du mußt allerdings erst mit dem Rad anreisen
Schau einfach mal im LMB nach der Zwiebelkuchentour.


----------



## supasini (17. September 2010)

wie? Zwiebelkuchen mit Rippchen? dazu fänd ich KArtoffelsalat passender (also zu den Rippchen)


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> A propos Micha, wie wäre es Sonntage mit einer Ahrtal Runde? Wetter soll gut werden...


 
Fährst Du nur mit Micha oder geht auch ohne ihn? 

Ich würd' Sonntag auch gern' in's Ahrtal. Allerdings lieber die flowigeren Sachen fahren. So in Richtung Alfred-Dahm-Turm, Lenne-Trail... Für nur technische Sachen bin ich im Moment nicht fit genug.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> wie? Zwiebelkuchen mit Rippchen? dazu fänd ich KArtoffelsalat passender (also zu den Rippchen)


 
Könnt Ihr mal aufhören mich hier Notschlachten zu wollen!!!! Es gibt Zwiebelkuchen, keine Rippchen!


----------



## Merlin (17. September 2010)

Jut, dann lasst uns das doch mal locker festhalten mit Sonntag.

Was macht als Startpunkt sinn? Martinshütte?

Zeitlich vielleicht nicht zuuu früh, was wäre mit 12 Uhr?


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2010)

Für die flowigeren Sachen ist der Bahnhof in Dernau glaube ich der bessere Startpunkt. Ich such' dann mal einen gps-Track von dort raus, weil auskennen tue ich mich ja eigentlich nur auf den technischen Trails. Greife also wieder das Motto der Verfahrgarantie auf 

Uhrzeit ist mir egal => 12:00Uhr Bahnhof Dernau. Einverstanden?

Freu' mich, war schon ewig nicht mehr im Ahrtal unterwegs


----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. September 2010)

Vielleicht klinke ich mich ein, falls das für Euch ok ist, hängt allerdings auch von der Dauer der Reise ab. Wie sieht es damit aus?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2010)

Kommt drauf an, wie oft wir uns verfahren . Tom kennt meine Touren im Ahrtal, der bringt bestimmt wieder Licht mit 
Aber wenn Du dazu beiträgst das Auto wiederzufinden, wird's vielleicht nicht ganz so spät 

Ich würd' mich auf jeden Fall freuen, Dich mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen! Was die Länge angeht, bin ich völlig flexibel. Da passe ich mich der Mehrheit an.


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2010)

Guido, ich würde mich sehr freuen, mal wieder mit dir zu fahren. Für dich ist es ja auch kein Thema, ggf. vorher abzukürzen. Ich für meinen Teil bin da eher von Melandie abhängig. 

Also um 12 Uhr am Bf. Dernau, passt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Guido, ich würde mich sehr freuen, mal wieder mit dir zu fahren. Für dich ist es ja auch kein Thema, ggf. vorher abzukürzen. Ich für meinen Teil bin da eher von Melandie abhängig.
> 
> Also um 12 Uhr am Bf. Dernau, passt.



Tom meinst du denn das wir am Dienstag zusammen fahren können, oder bist du dann noch mit Melanie in der Eifel unterwegs?


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ... oder bist du dann noch mit Melanie in der Eifel unterwegs?



Wenigstens haben sie genug Rippchen dabei, verhungern werden sie nicht...


----------



## LukePC (18. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Guido, ich würde mich sehr freuen, mal wieder mit dir zu fahren. Für dich ist es ja auch kein Thema, ggf. vorher abzukürzen. Ich für meinen Teil bin da eher von Melandie abhängig.
> 
> Also um 12 Uhr am Bf. Dernau, passt.



Flowtrails hören sich doch jut an für Ahrtal-Premiere. Laut DB.de gibts da auch ne durchgehende Bahnverbindung ab Bonn hin.
Nimmt die irgendwer? 
Oder hättest du vl noch Platz Tom?


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2010)

Die TT-Tourer sind auf dem Rückweg von der Materialschlacht in Finale. Hier als kleine Vorschau






Leider noch im Mega-Stau südlich von Karlsruhe.
Details folgen.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2010)

Wenn normale TT-Touren schon ein Platten-Sammelsurium sind, ist klar, daß ein TT-Urlaub in einer Materialschlacht endet...

Bringt noch was Sonne mit, hier tut sich das Wetter derzeit "a bissi" schwer mit blauem Himmel...


----------



## Freckles (18. September 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Flowtrails hören sich doch jut an für Ahrtal-Premiere. Laut DB.de gibts da auch ne durchgehende Bahnverbindung ab Bonn hin.
> Nimmt die irgendwer?
> Oder hättest du vl noch Platz Tom?



Ich würde vielleicht mitfahren wollen, dann wohl auch per DB .


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2010)

Mail mal den LupePC via PM an...vielleicht könnt ihr zu zweit fahren, anstatt dass einer alleine Bahn fahren muss.


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. September 2010)

N'abend. Ich werde wohl nicht können. Hab mir wohl irgendwie im Schlaf vor zwei Tagen was am Schulterblatt gezerrt und das geht einfach nicht weg. 
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Freckles (18. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'abend. Ich werde wohl nicht können. Hab mir wohl irgendwie im Schlaf vor zwei Tagen was am Schulterblatt gezerrt und das geht einfach nicht weg.
> Viel Spaß euch



Wie macht man(n) denn so was??


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn normale TT-Touren schon ein Platten-Sammelsurium sind, ist klar, daß ein TT-Urlaub in einer Materialschlacht endet...
> 
> Bringt noch was Sonne mit, hier tut sich das Wetter derzeit "a bissi" schwer mit blauem Himmel...



Die Sonne geht gerade unter, wir sind aber noch unterwegs.
Übrigens: die Schweinekappe bekomme ich

-trekki


----------



## Freckles (18. September 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Sonne geht gerade unter, wir sind aber noch unterwegs.
> Übrigens: die Schweinekappe bekomme ich
> 
> -trekki



Wir waren um ca. 19:00 in Bonn , haben aber auch in dem Stau vor Baden Baden gestanden und der um Karlsruhe war gerade noch so fließend ...


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir waren um ca. 19:00 in Bonn , haben aber auch in dem Stau vor Baden Baden gestanden und der um Karlsruhe war gerade noch so fließend ...



Unfair!


----------



## surftigresa (18. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'abend. Ich werde wohl nicht können. Hab mir wohl irgendwie im Schlaf vor zwei Tagen was am Schulterblatt gezerrt und das geht einfach nicht weg.
> Viel Spaß euch


 
Wenn ich's mir so recht überlege.... ich hab' mir die Verletzungen bestimmt auch im Schlaf geholt...

So, ich glaube ich habe eine feine Tour zusammen bekommen.

@Stunt-beck,
bis Dienstag das dürften wir schaffen. Da bin ich optimistisch


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2010)

Wir haben alle Staus herrlich umfahren.
Sowohl Gotthard, als auch den Superstau auf der Brückenabrißautobahn 5.
Unglaublich, das letzte Jahr auf der Rückfahrt von Finale war exakt das Gleiche: Vollsperrung

Dieses Mal hat allerdings die Navi super gearbeitet. Hat uns jeweils früh genug umgeleitet und wir sind ohne Stillstand durch gekommen. 

Ganz im Gegensatz zur BMW Navi von Angelo.
Obwohl ich glaube, dass dieses eindeutig ein Bedienerfehler war. 
Angelo hat wohl nicht _Schnellste Route_ eingegeben, sondern: _Route mit den schönsten Sehenswürdigkeiten_ und so ging es dann durch halb Mailand bzw. durch die schönsten Ecken im Elsass.

P.S.

Ich habe 2 Wochen keine lange Hose mehr angehabt und erleide gerade einen Temperaturschock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Wochen keine lange Hose mehr angehabt und habe gerade einen Temperaturschock erlitten.



Jou, auch wenn die Sonne scheint sind es immer noch unter 20° 

Inzwischen ist man hier schon wieder froh, wenn es mal NICHT regnet...


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie macht man(n) denn so was??



Das wüsste ich auch gern.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2010)

Moin!

Brrrrrr, ist das kalt hier
Die Rückfahrt war echt ein Abenteuer. Das Navi des BMW's hat was zu bieten. Ne Stadtrundfahrt durch Mailand, Kurz vor Stauende vor dem Gotthardtunnel "biegen sie rechts ab......" Dank des Brückenabriß  war sogar ne Bootsfahrt drin Und soeine fahrt durch Elsass hat auch was schönes. War so schön, das uns fast der Sprit ausgegangen wäre

Die Woche in Finale war klasse. Ein Top Bikerevier
Und die Truppe paßte supi. Wie soll es auch anders sein!

Bin sowas von unruhig. Sind wol entzugserscheinungen. 2 Wochen auf dem Rad machen halt süchtig


Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. September 2010)

Ha! Wer eher aussteigt, ist schneller drin: Tolle Tour heute mit super Truppe, sogar ein paar Finalisten stießen wacker dazu. Obendrein eine höchst kompetent wirkende Guidin, die zudem exzellent vorbereitet war - Herz, was willst Du mehr! Das Flow-Versprechen wurde eingehalten, allerdings nicht die Verfahrgarantie eingelöst. Alle Umwege addiert dürften es rund 50 Meter gewesen sein und die zählen nicht annähernd zu dem, was bei einer TT-Tour als "Verfahren" gelten darf. 

Oahl ei ssäi is sssänk ju.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Freckles (19. September 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ha! Wer eher aussteigt, ist schneller drin: Tolle Tour heute mit super Truppe, sogar ein paar Finalisten stießen wacker dazu. Obendrein eine höchst kompetent wirkende Guidin, die zudem exzellent vorbereitet war - Herz, was willst Du mehr! Das Flow-Versprechen wurde eingehalten, allerdings nicht die Verfahrgarantie eingelöst. Alle Umwege addiert dürften es rund 50 Meter gewesen sein und die zählen nicht annähernd zu dem, was bei einer TT-Tour als "Verfahren" gelten darf.
> 
> Oahl ei ssäi is sssänk ju.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war eine herrlische Tour, die super Spaß gemacht hat und mir sogar einen neuen Top 5 Trail beschert hat . Danke der Guidin und der tollen Truppe, es war klasse .

Einen schönen Abend noch!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (19. September 2010)

Auch von mir lieben Dank an Melanie und alle anderen Mitfahrer, es war ein klasse Tag. Leider haben wir uns hinterher am Bahnhof verpasst, aber ich hoffe, ihr habt den Zug noch bekommen?

Den Verfahrer, lieber Guido, hatten wir übrigens nach deinem Ausscheiden noch. War aber halb so wild.

Lukas und ich haben dann auf der Rückfahrt noch 45 Min. auf der A565 im Stau gestanden, das war weniger prickelnd.

Termin für Dienstag ist im LMB!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Den Verfahrer, lieber Guido, hatten wir übrigens nach deinem Ausscheiden noch.



Das beruhigt!


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2010)

Tja, war schon eine sehr komische TT-Tour:

- Am Ende waren es zwei Leute mehr als am Anfang 
- Nicht eine einzige Panne 
- Und ich hab' die doofe Treppe runter tragen müssen  (Danke an Thomas, der mich wenigstens dafür gelobt hat )

Bei schönstem Wetter auch für mich eine tolle Tour. Das war die Schmerzen doch wert. Und es tut nicht mehr weh als vorher!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (19. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Den Verfahrer, lieber Guido, hatten wir übrigens nach deinem Ausscheiden noch. War aber halb so wild.


 
Das war der Uwe Schuld!!!!! Der wollte keine Höhe mehr verlieren  



Merlin schrieb:


> Lukas und ich haben dann auf der Rückfahrt noch 45 Min. auf der A565 im Stau gestanden, das war weniger prickelnd.


 
Das Problem hatte ich auf der A61 auch. Ob die alle beim Weinwest waren????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das war der Uwe Schuld!!!!!



Wie immer.


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und es tut nicht mehr weh als vorher!!!!



warte mal bis morgen früh!


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. September 2010)

Hier eine kleine Liebeserklärung an meine Heimat ... wozu in die Ferne schweifen?


Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Liebeserklärung an meine Heimat ... wozu in die Ferne schweifen?
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe es gefällt.



Sehr hübsch.
Aber mal ehrlich. Da hast du doch ein wenig an der Geschwindigkeit gedreht.
Neenee, und ich dachte das diese Geschichten nur in den ganzen Bikevideos gemacht werden...


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. September 2010)

Ich schwöre hoch und heilig jeglicher Manipulation fern geblieben zu sein 
Geht auch garnicht mit dem MovieMaker
Danke für dieses Größte aller Komplimente


----------



## Enrgy (20. September 2010)

Direkt an der Tomburg gibt so nen ausgebauten Weg? Tz tz, jahrelang dran vorbeigefahren muß ich mir beim näxten Besuch doch mal ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Schickes Vidio, aber du hast ja immer noch diese roten Schuhe an. Ich denke wir waren uns einig das die nicht passen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Zwiebelkuchentour

Hier nochmal den Link : www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10812


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ....Geht auch garnicht mit dem MovieMaker



nnnwohl ! der hat so tolle blinkeffekte drauf 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7575095&postcount=77


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schickes Vidio, aber du hast ja immer noch diese roten Schuhe an. Ich denke wir waren uns einig das die nicht passen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ich arbeite dran. 
Aber die tuns ja eigentlich noch.


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2010)

Jetzt kommt ja wieder die Zeit der nächtlichen Ausfahrten. 
Wenn man allerdings, wie auf dem Bild, mal eine Nachtfahrt über dem mittleren Meer gemacht hat, dann ist man danach schon ganz schön verwöhnt.











_Chris auf der Manie_


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ja wieder die Zeit der nächtlichen Ausfahrten.
> Wenn man allerdings, wie auf dem Bild, mal eine Nachtfahrt über dem mittleren Meer gemacht hat, dann ist man danach schon ganz schön verwöhnt.
> 
> 
> ...



Nääääääääääääääääääääääääää wat dicke Glühwürmchen


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. September 2010)

@ Barbara
Hast du eigentlich gesehen, was es jetzt gibt?

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Sattelstuetze_27,2_--_350_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2010)

@uwe

Feines Bild! Traumhaft!


----------



## Redfraggle (21. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @ Barbara
> Hast du eigentlich gesehen, was es jetzt gibt?
> 
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Sattelstuetze_27,2_--_350_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop



Yepp!
Aber meine GD funktioniert super und hat sich in Finale schon sehr bewärt!


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. September 2010)

Schön, die soll ja auch auf Dauer deutlich haltbarer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (21. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Liebeserklärung an meine Heimat ... wozu in die Ferne schweifen?
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe es gefällt.



 *NATURSCHUTZGEBIET !!! *

Sehr fein zusammengeschnitten


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2010)

> Jetzt kommt ja wieder die Zeit der nächtlichen Ausfahrten.



Bei mir eher die Zeit der frühmorgendlichen Ausfahrten


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

Wir werden wenn alle kommen am Sonntag ca 20 Leute sein, kann irgend Jemand günstig Federweißen besorgen? Sonst kümmere ich mich darum.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. September 2010)

Ich ruf mal bei den Winzergenossenschaften an. Wie viel wird denn wirklich gebraucht? Manceh müssen ja noch fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (23. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir werden wenn alle kommen am Sonntag ca 20 Leute sein, kann irgend Jemand günstig Federweißen besorgen? Sonst kümmere ich mich darum.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ich hab' mich wieder ausgetragen. Das wird mir jetzt doch etwas zu gross. Ich leg' dieses WE mal wieder etwas mehr Wert auf Biken.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich wieder ausgetragen. Das wird mir jetzt doch etwas zu gross. Ich leg' dieses WE mal wieder etwas mehr Wert auf Biken.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Na du bist ja lustig, was mache ich jetzt mit deinem Zwiebelkuchen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich ruf mal bei den Winzergenossenschaften an. Wie viel wird denn wirklich gebraucht? Manceh müssen ja noch fahren.



Ich weiß auch nicht werde meiner Tochter sagen sie soll mal ihre Chefin fragen dann poste ich das heute abend.


----------



## surftigresa (23. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na du bist ja lustig, was mache ich jetzt mit deinem Zwiebelkuchen?



Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen, dass der schon fertig ist? Dann stinkt der doch in 4 Tagen


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa sagen, dass der schon fertig ist? Dann stinkt der doch in 4 Tagen



na ja, noch nicht gebacken aber fertig schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich ruf mal bei den Winzergenossenschaften an. Wie viel wird denn wirklich gebraucht? Manceh müssen ja noch fahren.



Ich denke das wir mit ca 10 Flaschen hin kämen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. September 2010)

Hol ich Samstag


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hol ich Samstag



ok danke dir

bis Sonntag


----------



## Merlin (24. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir werden wenn alle kommen am Sonntag ca 20 Leute sein



Also angemeldet sind zehn....wie kommst du auf 20 Leute?


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also angemeldet sind zehn....wie kommst du auf 20 Leute?



na weil ich sie alle doppelt sehe

nein es werde villeicht nicht ganz soviele, aber es werde vielleicht auch noch Leute dabei sein die nicht angemeldet sind.


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> na ja, noch nicht gebacken aber fertig schon



Wie wär's denn, wenn ich abends nach dem Biken noch vorbei komme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn, wenn ich abends nach dem Biken noch vorbei komme?



Dazu wirst Du nicht mehr in der Lage sein


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn, wenn ich abends nach dem Biken noch vorbei komme?



Ja kannst du gerne machen, kannst ja dann deinen Mitfahrer auch mitbringen.


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dazu wirst Du nicht mehr in der Lage sein


 
Angst 

@stunt-beck,
ich versuch's trotzdem...


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dazu wirst Du nicht mehr in der Lage sein



Gibts wieder Rippchensalat?


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2010)

enrgy schrieb:


> gibts wieder rippchensalat?:d


 
nein!!!!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. September 2010)

Falls es sich noch einmal jemand antun möchte, hier nun die komplwtte Fassung.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15137273"]http://vimeo.com/15137273[/ame]


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Angst
> 
> 
> Keine Angst. 78 km und 2700hm schaffst Du locker. Werden versuchen das ganze unter 4 STD zu fahren. DAnn kommst Du noch zu Deinem Zwiebelkuchen
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (25. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @enrgy da gibt es fertich*rippchen*



ich glaube melanie hat einen neuen spitznamen...


----------



## surftigresa (25. September 2010)

Jaja, wer den Schaden hat....


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Zwiebelkuchentour



Wer nicht da war, hat etwas verpasst!

Stunt-beck, vielen Dank für den schönen Tag!
- Wetter sonnig
- Guide, Steckenwahl, sein Zwiebelkuchen und die alten Brötchen bestens
- Mitfahrer perfekt gelaunt
- die Stürze gingen glimpflich aus, sahen aber spektakulär aus
- wohldosierte Schlammpassagen gegen Ende der Tour

Ja, es war alles dabei für einen gelungene Tour!



-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. September 2010)

So so Zwiebelkuchentour ... 






Wenn mein Rad heute nicht so bockig gewesen wäre 

.... hach ja , halb so schlimm  hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht ​
Hier noch ein paar Fotos 











Danke für die Matschtour und den leckeren Zwiebelkuchen


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2010)

Ich schließe mich an, mal wieder eine erstklassige stunt-beck Veranstaltung. Es hat seeeehr viel Spaß gemacht...und natürlich wie immer gemundet!


----------



## soka70 (26. September 2010)

Jo, es war heute insgesamt schön und lecker... hat Spaß gemacht, Dank an Micha...


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

Ich möchte mich vor allem bei allen gut gelaunten Mitfahrer/innen bedanken. Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Schön das doch soviele gekommen sind. 

Bis bald im Wald
Micha


----------



## AnjaR (27. September 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wer nicht da war, hat etwas verpasst!
> 
> Stunt-beck, vielen Dank für den schönen Tag!
> - Wetter sonnig
> ...


Tja, dem kann ich nicht´s mehr hinzufügen.
Danke für die tolle Tour, den super leckeren Zwiebelkuchen und den klasse Federweißen. Wir kommen bestimmt wieder.

@Angela
Das fürs Bike testen

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Dart (27. September 2010)

Hallo Micha und alle Mittourer,

- Danke an Micha für die schöne Tour und den super leckeren Zwiebelkuchen .

- Danke an Freckles für die Probefahrt .

- Danke für´s dabei sein dürfen.

@ Tazz: Ich hoffe Deiner Schulter und dem Schienbein geht es wieder besser, alles Gute von uns.

Viele Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal
Anja & Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2010)

Da möchte ich mich meinen Vorschreibern anschliessen:

Danke Micha für Tour und Verpflegung (auch Sebastian für das Besorgen der Getränke) und den anderen Teilnehmern für Anwesenheit.


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2010)

Jawohl, sehr fein war Das.
Auch wenn zu Beginn der Tour der erwartete Schlamm ausblieb.
Bei mir traten schon leichte Entzugserscheinungen auf. 
Aber da kann man sich ja auf Michael verlassen. Die Fango wurde dann am Ende der Tour erwartungsgemäß ausgepackt.
Bei normalerweise matschfreien Passagen halfen dann auch noch unsere Freunde mit den Harvestern nach, so das die Strecke dann standesgemäß ausgeschlammt war.

Trotzdem ein herrlich pampiger Spaß mit netten Leuten.
Danke an Micha für Orga und Zwiebelkuchen ( mit Langzeitwirkung), Seb für den fedrigen Weißen (das nächste Mal auch ruhig ein paar Chargen mehr) und natürlich dem Rest für die Unterhaltung (inc. einiger Live Stunts)


----------



## shmee (27. September 2010)

Herrlich wars, viel gelacht, gutes Essen, gutes Trinken, was will man mehr. Ach ja, geradelt wurde auch. 

Danke an Micha für den leckeren Zwiebelkuchen (wie Uwe schon schrieb: Langzeitwirkung!) und an Seb für den wirklich leckeren Federweißen. 

@Uwe: geile Bilder, auch wenn du vergessen hast, mal 1-2 Bilder von der Pampe einzustellen. Das nächste mal machen wir ein paar Makros von den unterschiedlichen Konsistenzen (lehmig-schmierig, nass-sämig, modderig-glitschig, pampig-halbtrocken, pfütze-normal, pfütze-brackig,....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2010)

Ich schließe mich Uwe und den anderen an. Schön war es bei überwiegend gutem Wetter und gut gelaunten Leuten. Danke Dir Micha & Seb für den Aufwand 

















_(Bilder sind qualitativ um 50% reduziert) Wer ein Original gern haben möchte ... einfach melden)_


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Von mir einen ganz besonderen Dank für den leckeren Zwiebelkuchen den ich sogar ohne Tour bekommen habe  (Nur das mit der Langzeitwirkung kann ich leider auch bestätigen...)

Dafür haben Thomas und ich einen neuen Trail im Ahrtal entdeckt . Zumindest war er für uns neu.... mal gespannt, wann der erste sagt "Klar, den kenne ich doch schon seit Jahren....." 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...Dafür haben Thomas und ich einen neuen Trail im Ahrtal entdeckt . Zumindest war er für uns neu.... mal gespannt, wann der erste sagt "Klar, den kenne ich doch schon seit Jahren....."
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Klar, den kenne ich doch schon seit Jahren


----------



## Freckles (27. September 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Herrlich wars, viel gelacht, gutes Essen, gutes Trinken, was will man mehr. Ach ja, geradelt wurde auch.
> 
> Danke an Micha für den leckeren Zwiebelkuchen (wie Uwe schon schrieb: Langzeitwirkung!) und an Seb für den wirklich leckeren Federweißen.
> 
> @Uwe: geile Bilder, auch wenn du vergessen hast, mal 1-2 Bilder von der Pampe einzustellen. Das nächste mal machen wir ein paar Makros von den unterschiedlichen Konsistenzen (lehmig-schmierig, nass-sämig, modderig-glitschig, pampig-halbtrocken, pfütze-normal, pfütze-brackig,....)



Einfach ein klasse Tag mit allem drum und dran: super Tour im Sonnenschein (meistens), klasse Truppe mit viel Spaß und ganz zu schweigen vom leckeren Zwiebelkuchen mit Federweißem. 

John hat ein paar Schlammpackungsbilder mit meiner Kamera gemacht. Gugt ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/181910. (Noch nicht alle im Album "Zwiebelkuchentour einsortiert, sorry).

Vielen Dank an alle, das oder so was ähnliches können wir gern bald wiederholen ....


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

Also nachdem die Tour gestern ja allen ganz gut gefallen hat, werde ich im November noch eine Oktoberfest-Tour ansetzen. Würde diese allerdings lieber auf einen Samstag legen mit anschließendem ausklingen in der Backstube mit Hefeweizen, Weib und Gesang. Ich hoffe doch das daran reges Interesse besteht.


Grüße Micha


----------



## Schnucki (27. September 2010)

Auch der jährliche Überraschungsgast dankt recht herzlich für dieses nette Wochenendvergnügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ... mit anschließendem ausklingen in der Backstube mit Hefeweizen, Weib und Gesang. Ich hoffe doch das daran reges Interesse besteht.
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Also wenn Du so direkt fragst, ich stehe weder auf Hefeweizen, noch auf Weib  Gesang, ok, solange es Kölsche Karnevalslieder sind....


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also wenn Du so direkt fragst, ich stehe weder auf Hefeweizen, noch auf Weib  Gesang, ok, solange es Kölsche Karnevalslieder sind....



Vielleicht finden wir ja für dich auch noch die passenden Unterhaltungen.


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Die Anmeldung zum Indian Summer von SIT ist eröffnet:

http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/toure...er-indian-summer-mountainbike-tourentag-2010/

Bin bisher zweimal dort mitgefahren. Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Ich hab' mich für Tour C angemeldet. Ist mal wieder ein neues Gebiet.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung zum Indian Summer von SIT ist eröffnet:
> 
> http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/toure...er-indian-summer-mountainbike-tourentag-2010/
> 
> ...



Ich würde dann gerne dort mitfahren die unser Häuptling führt, weißt du denn wann der Spass beginnt?


----------



## Freckles (27. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich würde dann gerne dort mitfahren die unser Häuptling führt, weißt du denn wann der Spass beginnt?



Es hilft, wenn man lesen kann :

*Treffpunkt und Start der Touren: Parkplatz vom EDEKA-Markt neben der Klausmann-Kneipe, 10:30 Uhr (Start)


*


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Aber der Häuptling kennt sich da doch gar nicht aus 

Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf die Einheimischen von SIT


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber der Häuptling kennt sich da doch gar nicht aus
> 
> Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf die Einheimischen von SIT



Das macht aber doch gerade den Reiz aus Vielleicht braucht er ja auch Verstärkung, wann beginnen denn die Touren?


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das macht aber doch gerade den Reiz aus Vielleicht braucht er ja auch Verstärkung, wann beginnen denn die Touren?



Habe es gerade gesehen wann sie starten. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Es hilft, wenn man lesen kann :
> 
> *Treffpunkt und Start der Touren: Parkplatz vom EDEKA-Markt neben der Klausmann-Kneipe, 10:30 Uhr (Start)*


 
kannst Du das Schwarze nicht lesen 
Naja, ich hab' Dir die Uhrzeit auch noch rot markiert....


----------



## Schnegge (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber der Häuptling kennt sich da doch gar nicht aus
> 
> Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf die Einheimischen von SIT



Ich werd' am Wochenende dafür sorgen, dass sich auch euer Häuptling hier auskennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich werd' am Wochenende dafür sorgen, dass sich auch euer Häuptling hier auskennt


 
Wie willst Du das denn an einem WE hinkriegen 

Bin ich mit Tour C wieder bei Dir gelandet????

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> kannst Du das Schwarze nicht lesen
> Naja, ich hab' Dir die Uhrzeit auch noch rot markiert....



Ihr seit sooooooooooooooooooooo guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut zu mir


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber der Häuptling kennt sich da doch gar nicht aus
> 
> Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf die Einheimischen von SIT



Aber der Häuptling kann GePeEs.
Und er kennt Einheimische, die ihm das Gebiet zeigen...


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das denn an einem WE hinkriegen



ACHTUNGACHTUNG....wie war das mit den Steinen, die man nicht in bestimmten zerbrechlichen Gebäuden werfen sollte....

Kurzer Dialog auf einer Ahrtaltour:

_"Bist du sicher, das wir hier richtig sind"
"Ja"
"Bist du dir gaanz sicher, das wir hier richtig sind"
"Nein, jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr"_


...ach und übrigens, ja, du bist bei Tour C bei mir gelandet.
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Bikersleut hier aus der Gegend, damit ich nicht ganz so alleine unter Fremden bin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Bikersleut hier aus der Gegend, damit ich nicht ganz so alleine unter Fremden bin.



Ich glaub ich muss mal mit dem großen Imperator in Verhandlung treten


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ACHTUNGACHTUNG....wie war das mit den Steinen, die man nicht in bestimmten zerbrechlichen Gebäuden werfen sollte....
> 
> Kurzer Dialog auf einer Ahrtaltour:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön dann weiß ich ja jetzt wo ich mich anmelden muß


----------



## surftigresa (28. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ach und übrigens, ja, du bist bei Tour C bei mir gelandet.


 
 Wie geil ist das denn? Ein Volltreffer!!!

Jetzt überlege ich nur gerade: bei Deinem letzten Auswärtsspiel fand ich Deine angekündigte 3km schon ziemlich lang. Wie mag das jetzt blos bei angekündigten 55km werden 
Auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Riegel mehr einpacken 

 Melanie


----------



## Freckles (28. September 2010)

Bin auch angemeldet .

Müssen wir nur noch für besser Wetter beten .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Schnucki (28. September 2010)

Huhu...will auch mitfahren. Ich glaube nehme aber die Tour F.
Kondition habe ich zwar keine, aber Spass will ich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Huhu...will auch mitfahren. Ich glaube nehme aber die Tour F.
> Kondition habe ich zwar keine, aber Spass will ich haben



Hey Sandra hast du jetzt wieder Blut geleckt? Schön ich hoffe wir sehen dich dann wier öfter.


----------



## Schnucki (28. September 2010)

Muss mal sehen, wie ich das ganze mit meinen Hottohüs vereinbaren kann. Aber die sollen doch auch mal einen Tag frei haben ...nech wahr!? Außerdem kann Kondition für's Reiten auch nicht schaden. 
Und wenn ich gerade nicht mehr mit dem Pferd XC unterwegs sein kann, dann halt mit dem Bike


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen, wie ich das ganze mit meinen Hottohüs vereinbaren kann. Aber die sollen doch auch mal einen Tag frei haben ...nech wahr!? Außerdem kann Kondition für's Reiten auch nicht schaden.
> Und wenn ich gerade nicht mehr mit dem Pferd XC unterwegs sein kann, dann halt mit dem Bike



Wenn ich fahren kann muß ich mich auch noch nach Jemanden umschauen der sich um meinen Hund kümmert.


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2010)

Barbara und ich wollen am 13.Okt (Mittwoch) zu LaBrasBanda in die Kölner Philharmonie. Hat vielleicht noch Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Die Jungs sind der Wahnsinn, höre zur Zeit die CD's rauf und runter.[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veXZKEbMlOU"]YouTube        - LaBrassBanda im BFS[/nomedia]


----------



## stahlgabi (30. September 2010)

Ja, ich! Alles weitere über Sit?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich wollen am 13.Okt (Mittwoch) zu LaBrasBanda in die Kölner Philharmonie. Hat vielleicht noch Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> Die Jungs sind der Wahnsinn, höre zur Zeit die CD's rauf und runter.YouTube        - LaBrassBanda im BFS



Stimmt, voll Laser, die Jungs. Kannte ich noch nicht. Leider bin ich aber am 13. auf Axe, sonst käme ich glatt mit.

Euch viel Spaß und bis die Tage, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (30. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich wollen am 13.Okt (Mittwoch) zu LaBrasBanda in die Kölner Philharmonie. Hat vielleicht noch Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> Die Jungs sind der Wahnsinn, höre zur Zeit die CD's rauf und runter.YouTube        - LaBrassBanda im BFS



Hi Uwe ich müsste ja schon allein wegen dem Auto im Video mitkommen 
Aber leider kann ich am 13.10 nicht 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Fungrisu (30. September 2010)

Hallo Tomburger,
am 2 Okt. ist es wieder so weit.
Die Startplätze für das 24Std. Rennen in Duisburg werden vergeben.
Aus dem letzten Jahr ist ja schon bekannt wie schnell die Plätze vergriffen sind 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2010)

Oh danke da werde ich mich wohl dann irgendwie wach halten müssen


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Ein Volltreffer!!!
> 
> Jetzt überlege ich nur gerade: bei Deinem letzten Auswärtsspiel fand ich Deine angekündigte 3km schon ziemlich lang. Wie mag das jetzt blos bei angekündigten 55km werden
> Auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Riegel mehr einpacken
> ...



Werd auch dabei sein.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Werd auch dabei sein.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wir könnten dann das Ganze ja auch umbenennen in TT-Auswärtsspiel


----------



## shmee (30. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich wollen am 13.Okt (Mittwoch) zu LaBrasBanda in die Kölner Philharmonie. Hat vielleicht noch Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> Die Jungs sind der Wahnsinn, höre zur Zeit die CD's rauf und runter.YouTube        - LaBrassBanda im BFS



Kannte ich noch gar nicht, hört sich echt geil an. Kann aber leider am 13. nicht.....


----------



## Sechser (30. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich wollen am 13.Okt (Mittwoch) zu LaBrasBanda in die Kölner Philharmonie. Hat vielleicht noch Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> Die Jungs sind der Wahnsinn, höre zur Zeit die CD's rauf und runter.YouTube        - LaBrassBanda im BFS



Die sind ja wirklich klasse!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (30. September 2010)

Von der Musik nochmal zum Radfahren.
Wer hat, bei einígermaßen Wetter, morgen Lust ein Ründchen
zu drehen? Ab 18.00 hätte ich Zeit.Vielleicht ist der Tom dann ja
auch wieder vom Frittenessen zurück!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat denn von Euch noch Lust?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10864


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von Euch noch Lust?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10864



Lust schon nur die Zeit ist nicht die richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hätte durchaus Bock heute Abend ne Runde zu fahren. 18 - 18:30 in Ramersdorf?


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Also ich hätte durchaus Bock heute Abend ne Runde zu fahren. 18 - 18:30 in Ramersdorf?



18.00 Ramersdorf passt bei mir!


----------



## Freckles (1. Oktober 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> 18.00 Ramersdorf passt bei mir!



Geht es auch 18:30? Sechs wird etwas knapp, um in Ramersdorf zu sein. Ab Beuel um sechs könnte ich schaffen.....


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2010)

Von mir aus auch 18.30, wollte nur um 21.00 wieder zu hause sein!


----------



## shmee (1. Oktober 2010)

Dann machen wir doch 18:30 aus. Angela: 18:20 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## Freckles (1. Oktober 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch 18:30 aus. Angela: 18:20 am Chinaschiff?



Super, wir sehen uns um 18:20 am Chinaschiff


----------



## Merlin (1. Oktober 2010)

Huhu, bin zurück vom Fritten essen. Werde trotzdem heute abend nicht dabei sein, da meine bessere Hälfte morgen in aller Frühe für eine Woche auf Klassenfahrt geht. Sprich, wir wollten dann doch mal wieder einen Abend zusammen verbringen.

Wenn ich aber das Wetter da draussen sehe, tut das schon ein bisschen weh.


----------



## LukePC (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok 18.30. Da simmma Dabei dat is prima!


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Huhu, bin zurück vom Fritten essen. Werde trotzdem heute abend nicht dabei sein, da meine bessere Hälfte morgen in aller Frühe für eine Woche auf Klassenfahrt geht. Sprich, wir wollten dann doch mal wieder einen Abend zusammen verbringen.
> 
> Wenn ich aber das Wetter da draussen sehe, tut das schon ein bisschen weh.



Mann muß Prioritäten setzen!
Deine ehrt Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2010)

So, da Freitag ist und ich eine Tomburgerin lobe ich die heutige Tour mal in diesem Fred.
Schön wars, schön matschig und teilweise auch ganz schön dunkel!
Danke an Chris für´s Leiten.Gefehlt hat eigentlich nur ein Biker mit Rucksack, dessen Inhalt  man an schöner Aussichtsstelle leeren kann.
Bis Sonntag dann wohl!


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von Euch noch Lust?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10864



Lust schon, aber abends schon verplant und daher passt das Datum
leider nicht!


----------



## LukePC (2. Oktober 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht soll ja morgen (Sonntag) toll werden.
Soooo matschig ist's ja auch gestern nicht gewesen, so dass es bis Sonntag (von unten) vermutlich ähnlich gut ist ;-)

Ich bin auch noch nie ab der Tomburg gefahren und wollte diesen Umstand mal ändern


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Oktober 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht soll ja morgen (Sonntag) toll werden.
> Soooo matschig ist's ja auch gestern nicht gewesen, so dass es bis Sonntag (von unten) vermutlich ähnlich gut ist ;-)
> 
> Ich bin auch noch nie ab der Tomburg gefahren und wollte diesen Umstand mal ändern



Werd morgen mit Ralf im Ahrtal unterwegs sein. Wollte um 11 Uhr in Kalenborn starten. Wird ne heftige Tour. Aber vielleicht findet sich jemand, der ne ruhiger Tour im Ahrtal guiden möchte. Wäre klasse, wenn man sich dann in Hilberath in der Scheune zu Kaffee und Kuchen treffen könnte.

Da wird sich doch bestimmt was machen lassen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2010)

An einer etwas entspannteren Variante wäre ich auch schwer interessiert! Was geht?


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> An einer etwas entspannteren Variante wäre ich auch schwer interessiert! Was geht?



Wie klingt:
11.00
ab Tomburg, rund um diese
ca.16.00- 17.00 

 in der Scheune!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie klingt:
> 11.00
> ab Tomburg, rund um diese
> ca.16.00- 17.00
> ...




Ich bin dabei!

Barbara, ist das deinerseits jetzt schon fest?


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich bin auf jeden Fall um elf in Kalenborn. Ob entspannt oder nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2010)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo Tomburger,
> am 2 Okt. ist es wieder so weit.
> Die Startplätze für das 24Std. Rennen in Duisburg werden vergeben.
> Aus dem letzten Jahr ist ja schon bekannt wie schnell die Plätze vergriffen sind
> ...



Da simmer dabei un dat is primaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da simmer dabei un dat is primaaaaaaaaaaa



Net nur Du


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Net nur Du



@ Barbara: Hört sich jut an.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Net nur Du



Habs gerade gesehen


----------



## Merlin (3. Oktober 2010)

Barbara, wie sieht aus...steht 11 Uhr Tomburg?


----------



## LukePC (3. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie vermisse ich noch einen Guide, der sich da (bei der Tomburg) auch auskennt - oder hab ich da was übersehen?

Falls sich da ganz kurzfristig noch was tut: Tom nimmst du mich dann wieder mit? Zug wird jetzt nix mehr...


----------



## Merlin (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass jemand mit Ortskenntnis an der Tomburg aufschlägt.

Lukas, ich fahre um 10.30 Uhr los. Bitte ein paar Minuten vorher da sein. Da es heute sicherlich etwas matschiger wird, bitte einen Satz Wechselklamotten für die Rückfahrt mitbringen.


----------



## LukePC (3. Oktober 2010)

Ob ich das wohl schaffe? Ich versuchs mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Oktober 2010)

So ein Tag, so wunderschön wie heute.................

enähhhh, wat wor dat schön höck!
Ein golderner Oktobertag wie er im Buche steht.
Dazu noch ne klasse MTB-runde mit netten Gleichgesinnten im Ahrtal gedreht. 
Ausklang mit Tomburgern und Feierabendbikern in der Scheune.

Daran könnte man sich gewöhnen!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Merlin (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen....einfach HERRLICH.

Wetter goldig, Wege matschig, was ein Spaß. So kann der Oktober bleiben. 

Der Boxenstop in der Scheune war wie immer klasse, genauso wie der spontane Federweiße oben in den Weinbergen. 

Zwar niemanden verloren, aber dank dreier (!!!) Speichenrisse bei Uwe war es trotzdem gutes TT-Niveau...

Danke auch nochmal an Dirk für die Kuchenspende!


----------



## LukePC (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke für 
- das tolle Wetter
- die nette Gruppe
- die (für mich) neuen Wege
- und besonders für den Leckeren gespendeten Kuchen!


Bis Dienstag müsste ich dann auch wieder recht erhohlt sein für noch ne Tagestour (um 1200hm - wird ja eh mehr ). Da solls zwar etwas kühler sein, aber das spart ja Getränke ;-)


----------



## Dede21 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus dem beschaulichen Hennef und möchte die Weiten des Ahrtal erkunden.

Leider kenne ich mich dort überhaupt nicht aus und suche eine Anschlussmöglichkeit für Touren mit Trailanteil. 
Bin 20 und fahre 100mm Fully, habe kein Licht für Night Rides

Tuxy


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme aus dem beschaulichen Hennef und möchte die Weiten des Ahrtal erkunden.
> 
> ...



Servus Tuxy

Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig. Komm halt einfach mal Sonntags zur Tomburg, oder schau halt hier in den Fred, teilweise befinden sich die Startpunkte ja auch näher Richtung Ahrtal.


----------



## Dede21 (4. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Servus Tuxy
> 
> Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig. Komm halt einfach mal Sonntags zur Tomburg, oder schau halt hier in den Fred, teilweise befinden sich die Startpunkte ja auch näher Richtung Ahrtal.



Fahrt ihr jeden Sonntag? Wie sieht es dieses WE aus, Wetter soll ja gut sein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jeden Sonntag? Wie sieht es dieses WE aus, Wetter soll ja gut sein.



normaler Weise ja, aber gerade diesen Sonntag ist ein großer Teil von uns beim Indian Summer von Sit. Ich denke aber nächsten Sonntag wird wieder gefahren. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## LukePC (4. Oktober 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme aus dem beschaulichen Hennef und möchte die Weiten des Ahrtal erkunden.
> 
> ...




Also morgen keine Zeit? Mein Bike hat auch nicht (viel) mehr Federweg und bisher konnte ich recht gut mithalten. Da können aber noch ca. 200mm aus den Beinen dazu kommen


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> .. Indian Summer von Sit...



Hast du Jehova gesagt?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4"]YouTube        - Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (4. Oktober 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hast du Jehova gesagt?
> YouTube        - Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung


----------



## Dede21 (4. Oktober 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Also morgen keine Zeit? Mein Bike hat auch nicht (viel) mehr Federweg und bisher konnte ich recht gut mithalten. Da können aber noch ca. 200mm aus den Beinen dazu kommen




Ne morgen kann ich nicht. Aber wie gesagt abends ist bei mir schlecht, da kein Licht


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Liteville, quasi der VW Golf im Großraum Köln-Bonn.  Ich hätte übrigens auch noch eine passende Stütze.


und hier gibt es die passende Garage.
-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2010)

Der Sonntagsausflug im TT-Raum war doch wieder sehr gelungen. 
Auch von mir ein herzlichen Dank an Dirk für den Einstand in der Scheune.
War dann hoffentlich nicht das letzte Mal, dass du dabei warst.


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja das war wirklich sehr schön, bei bestem Altweibersommerwetter!
Die Anstiege waren zwar ganz schön zäh bei diesen Matschbedingungen, aber so kamen wir zu unserer gratis Fangopackung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2010)

Da am Samstag das Wetter ja auch nochmal super werden soll, wollte ich ein wenig spielen gehen. Hat Jemand Lust um 15 Uhr an der Martinhütte und dann Seilbahn und Teufelsloch zu fahren?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich hätt ich schon Lust. Allerdings Samstag Nachmittag bei dem Wetter im Ahrtal.....ich weiß nicht. Ich glaub, keine so gute Idee.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hätt ich schon Lust. Allerdings Samstag Nachmittag bei dem Wetter im Ahrtal.....ich weiß nicht. Ich glaub, keine so gute Idee.



Bis jetzt hatte ich da keine Probleme. war schon öfter bei so einem Wetter am Teufelsloch sind die Wanderer sehr angenehm. Hatte da noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde am Samstag um 12:00Uhr mit 3 Leuten dort starten. Im Moment plane ich Seilbahn, Teufelsloch, Hornberg und Steinerberg (Schrock). 

Endlich mal 'ne wiede 'ne technische Runde . Wird aber auch Zeit!

Ach ja und heute habe ich spontan frei genommen und fahre um 13:30 Uhr ab Dernau 

Wenn jemanden heute und/oder morgen Lust und Zeit hat, kann er sich natürlich gerne anschliessen!


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ach ja und heute habe ich spontan frei genommen und fahre um 13:30 Uhr ab Dernau



Viel Spaß im Nebel, gestern wars noch wunderbar sonnig dort...


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Nebel, gestern wars noch wunderbar sonnig dort...


 
Das wird schon noch!

Bin doch Optimist


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das wird schon noch!



Jou, von Südosten bläst es den Kram weg. Viel Spaß heut + morgen!!


----------



## AGE73 (8. Oktober 2010)

Schaut Euch das mal an, vor allem die "Finalisten" 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401650

Viele Grüße
Ciao
Angelo


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich werde am Samstag um 12:00Uhr mit 3 Leuten dort starten. Im Moment plane ich Seilbahn, Teufelsloch, Hornberg und Steinerberg (Schrock).
> 
> Endlich mal 'ne wiede 'ne technische Runde . Wird aber auch Zeit!
> 
> ...



Um 12 Uhr stehe ich noch an einer Hochzeitstorte, Werde so gegen 15 Uhr an der Martinhütte auflaufen. Fahr dann nur Seilbahn und Teufelsloch. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem. Ich kann dir ja ne SMS schicken wenn ich da bin.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2010)

Und doch noch Sonne gefunden 

Schöne Runde gedreht, schon wieder jemanden vom Ahrtal überzeugt und den Tag bei einem leckeren Schokobecher ausklingen lassen.... das Leben kann so schön sein 

Bis auf: an meinem schönen neuen Laufradsatz ist eine Speiche gerissen! Monsterchen!!!!!!   (Meld' mich die Tage mal bei Dir zum wieder heile machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

...bin am Montag den Seilbahntrail runter, der ist ziemlich zerzaust, da haben die Wildschweine mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...Wildschweine...



A propos, hatte gestern hinter Schuld 2 Begegnungen mit Rotwild der größeren Sorte. Einmal 2 scheinbar weibliche Tiere, zumindest ohne Geweih, waren allerdings nicht rot sondern eher grau und Stockmaß sicher 1,20m. 

Der Knaller war allerdings der kapitale Hirsch, der auf einer Abfahrt nur ein paar Meter vor mir von unten kommend den Weg aufwärts gekreuzt hat. 
Der war so groß, daß er mir locker in die Augen schauen konnte (und auch gemacht hat) und so nah, daß ich hinter ihm durch seine "Duftfahne" rauschen durfte. Mann hat der gestunken! 
Aber so ein Riesentrumm von Hirsch, sowas sieht man sonst nur im Fernsehen.
In unserer Gegend haben die Viecher eher Steichelzoo-Größe, aber das gestern waren schon wirklich "dicke Dinger".


----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Der war so groß, daß er mir locker in die Augen schauen konnte...



Also doch nicht so groß. Wenns der Schnegge geschrieben hätte...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2010)

hey Volker, wenn du dir so "dicke Dinger" mal von ganz nah in aller Ruhe und handzahm anschauen willst fahr mal in unseren weltberühmten Hochwildpark Kommern da stehen ein paar von diesen Kawenzmännern im Bösch eröm ! siehe auch Video: klick


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2010)

Lecker!!!!


----------



## supasini (11. Oktober 2010)

wobei ich mich gerade beim seilbahntrail auch schon mal frage, wer denn die grabearbeiten erledigt:
- schwarzwild
- rotwild
- (stöckchenschwingende) wandersleut
- mountenbeiker, die es nicht abwarten können und bei feuchtem untergrund ihre furche ziehen
- oder gar mauntenbikende fahrtechniklegasteniker.
ich kann hier (auch aus eigennutz - ich möchte gerne noch lange stressfrei im ahrtal mtb-fahren) nur nochmal den hochverehrten henning alias futzy zitieren: "guten mountainbiker hinterlassen keine spuren"


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also ich fand den Seilbahntrail absoult ok. Aber er war auch trocken. Wenn es nass ist, sollte man dort im Moment wohl besser nicht fahren.

Die schmale Stelle am Hang entlang (wo man besser schiebt) war ja schon immer da, aber die Kurven sind völlig i.O. Etwas weich, aber fahrbar.

Ich glaube, Wanderer verirren sich da kaum welche hin. 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2010)

Außerplanmäßig würde ich gerne nochmal am Samstag in's Ahrtal, gerne auch früher (9 Uhr).
Dann aber lang,schnell und technisch schwer.
Jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

Das sind ja gleich drei Wünsche auf einmal .

Evtl. wollte da noch jemand etwas im 7GB machen. Ansonsten würde ich auch gerne noch mal Ahrtal fahren. Aber nur lang und technisch schwer. Schnell nur bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2010)

...streiche schnell und ich wär ' am Start 

Als Bremse eigne ich mich aber schlecht...

Ergo viel Spass beim Spielen dort!

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

Fährst doch jetzt Hardtail... da geht doch alles etwas schneller...


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Oktober 2010)

Heute war so ein schöner Tag la la la la la.........
Im Nebel losgefahren und dann kam Sie die Sonne
An der Ahr ist es doch am schönsten

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> An der Ahr ist es doch am schönsten



Sagt der, der nichts anderes kennt...

Nee, ma im ernst, Ahr is top, aber ich war heute mal an der Sieg rund um Herchen, sehr feine Hangtrails und ne nette 200Hm FR-Strecke gefunden. Weils so geil war, bin ich die 24km/600Hm-Runde gleich 2x gefahren um auch eine Aussage über die bessere Fahrtrichtung treffen zu können. Links rum rulez! Auf dem Schlußansteig hab ich noch 2 aufwärts knechtende FRler getroffen, die mir noch ein paar Einstiege zur Strecke gezeigt haben.

Jetzt wäre es schön, wenn der zweíte 36km-Teil der Runde ähnliche Schmankerl aufweisen würde, was ich aber nach intensivem Kartenstudium eher negativ sehe. Dieser Teil fiel der fortgeschrittenen Stunde/Kälte zugunsten der Wiederholung von Teil 1 zum Opfer, keine schlechte Entscheidung. Alle Rampen, die ich mich hochgeflucht habe, konnten so bergab genossen werden, Flow im Überfluß, keine Fußgänger, Reiter, Radfahrer oder sonstiges Gesocks, nur der Trail, mein Rad und ich


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2010)

na, da sollten wir doch mal den Enrgy besuchen fahren...
ich war heute auch an der Ahr, hab nen neuen (?) Trail an der Seilbahn getestet, der sich aber nicht lohnt und am schwarzen Kreuz nochmals gemerkt, dass das für mich ne Nummer zu heftig ist... die Anzahl der nicht gefahrenen Stellen ist doch erheblich 
aber vielleicht bin auch auch einfach ein Schisser


----------



## Dede21 (13. Oktober 2010)

war heute auch das erste Mal im Ahrtal unterwegs
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und werde auf jeden Fall wiederkommen.

Bin diese Tour hier (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54229.html) nachgefahren mit ein paar spontanen Änderungen und war trailmäßig schon ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Oktober 2010)

Huch, "soviele" MTB'ler an der Ahr unterwegs gewesen??
Verdammt

Beim nächsten mal schreibe ich vorher aus, das man ne Runde im Ahral drehen möchte.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## meg-71 (14. Oktober 2010)

so die Hand ist wieder heile und deshalb will ich am Sonntag aufs Rad.
Ist am So. um 11uhr wer an der Tomburg?
Gruß Michael


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mittwoch war auch ganz erträglich, auch ohne Ahr. 
1300hm durchgängig feinster mal mittel-, mal extremtechnischer Singletrail.






Also, wenn sich dafür der Aufstieg nicht lohnt.





Bike Cover?





Nee, wat episch





Immer diese nervigen Stufen.

Schönen Gruß aus den Alpen


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2010)

Sach ma, Sepp. Du bist kein einziges Mal richtig auf den Bildern zu erkennen. Ich glaube wirklich du hast die Bilder von nem Cover von einer Bikezeitschrift.

Wenn nicht, dann .....WAOW

Da unsereins allerdings leider doch einen weiteren Weg bis zu den ganz hohen Bergen hat, komme ich doch noch mal auf die Ahr zu sprechen.
Mußte mir doch am Dienstag Abend mal die Verlängerung von de Katzley anschauen, die mein Bruder entdeckt hat.
Bin sie also von unten angegangen, da ich ja nur den Ausstieg kannte.
Angegangen ist dann hier das richtige Wort. Ganz schön steil, die Sache. Aufwärts ist da in keinem Teil mit fahren zu rechnen, naja, geht ja auch quasi in Fallrichtung den Berg runter.
Hach, eigentlich schreit ja dieser Trail danach ein wenig gepimpt zu werden....allerdings im spießigen Deutschland....


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Oktober 2010)

Dabei hab ich doch schon extra das Rsv Euskirchen Trikot angezogen, zur eindeutigen Brandmarkung als Eifellaner.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2010)

@Seb
ich dachte Du wärst da zum Studieren 
Scheinst genau das richtige Fach gewählt zu haben  Sehr geile Bilder 

Für morgen bin ich übrigens raus. Muss vor'm Urlaub dringend noch ein paar Sachen erledigen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Oktober 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> so die Hand ist wieder heile und deshalb will ich am Sonntag aufs Rad.
> Ist am So. um 11uhr wer an der Tomburg?
> Gruß Michael



Bin dabei. Gehts zum Teufelsloch?


----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Gehts zum Teufelsloch?


 
Gute Idee 

@Micha,
wie fit bist Du denn schon wieder?
Würd' gern' Sonntag was mehr fahren, da ich ja schon morgen nicht fahre.


----------



## meg-71 (15. Oktober 2010)

Mal langsam, der Doc sagt das es noch bis zu einem halben Jahr dauern kann bis ich wieder die volle Kraft in der Hand habe. Bin bis jetzt zwei mal gefahren es geht noch aber wie fitt ich bin kann ich nicht sagen, würde aber gerne einwenig ins Ahrtal.....


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Oktober 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Mein Mittwoch war auch ganz erträglich, auch ohne Ahr.
> 1300hm durchgängig feinster mal mittel-, mal extremtechnischer Singletrail.
> 
> Schönen Gruß aus den Alpen



Whow!!! Respekt. 

Jetzt noch die obligatorische Frage - WO IST DAS?? 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (15. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Seb
> ... Sehr geile Bilder



Da sag ich mal unverblühmt danke ... diese Worte aus Deiner Feder sind der Ehre fast zu viel 






















War halt nur eine relaxte Tour - mit 1500hm ... tragen 

lg!i.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> War halt nur eine relaxte Tour - mit 1500hm ... tragen
> 
> lg!i.


 


Na also, geht doch ;-)


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Oktober 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Mal langsam, der Doc sagt das es noch bis zu einem halben Jahr dauern kann bis ich wieder die volle Kraft in der Hand habe. Bin bis jetzt zwei mal gefahren es geht noch aber wie fitt ich bin kann ich nicht sagen, würde aber gerne einwenig ins Ahrtal.....



Also ich wäre auch dabei, man könnte ja zwei Gruppen machen, da
Uwe auch fahren wollte, allerdings ein bißchen Gas geben möchte!


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt doch nen Vogel. 1500hm tragen/schieben. Die hätte der Sepp nie geschafft. Da war bestimmt ne Gondel im spiel

Klasse Fotos

Ciao Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (16. Oktober 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch dabei, man könnte ja zwei Gruppen machen, da
> Uwe auch fahren wollte, allerdings ein bißchen Gas geben möchte!



Dann würde ich doch sagen treffen wir uns morgen an der Tomburg.
Gruß Michael


----------



## surftigresa (16. Oktober 2010)

Wollt' nur Bescheid geben, dass ich morgen nicht dabei bin.

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2010)

Heute war des Wetter eher bescheiden






Schneefall aum Gipfel, und die kältesten Hände aller Zeiten.


----------



## surftigresa (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Seb,

wie weit geht der Schnee im Moment runter?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2010)

Weiß net so genau, fiel ja nur. Als wir Mittwoch in den Hauptkamm schauten lag da schon ordentlich was. Im Hochtourenthread wird dass ausführlichst berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (16. Oktober 2010)

ja und, bis wo fiel er denn????


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2010)

Mhh musst du Ingo fragen. Er blieb auf jeden Fall noch nicht liegen.


----------



## meg-71 (17. Oktober 2010)

Danke an die Mittfahrerinnen und Mittfahrer, war eine herrlich Tour mit Euch. Ein bisschen Kondition war ja doch noch in den Beinen.  
Die Hm-Kurve geht bei mir übrigen bis auf vier Meter auf waren also doch 1300hm, nicht schlecht
Gruß Michael


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Oktober 2010)

Siehste Micha, hab ich doch gesagt, im Ahrtal leppern sich die Hömies
ganz schön!
Muß dem Micha zustimmmen, was die heutige Tour betrifft:hat (fast) alles gestimmt:nette Leute, flowige und technische Trails und lecker Happi in der Krausberghütte.Leider kam die Sonne nicht, wie von den Wetterfröschen versprochen, hervor, aber das tat der Stimmung keinen Abbruch.Gelungener Sonntag!
So long
Barbara

P.S.:TT-typisch sind wir mit zwei Biker weniger ans Ziel gelangt.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2010)

Schaut mal gerade auf WDR. Da gibt es einen 
Bericht über die Eifel/Ahrtal


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:TT-typisch sind wir mit zwei Biker weniger ans Ziel gelangt.


TT-typisch hätte ich auch um 10h morgens mit Licht losfahren müssen, um die volle Tour zu schaffen. Das wurde mir doch etwas zu lang.
Weiterhin haben die Defekte auch nicht gefehlt. Ich hoffe mit entlüften der HR Bremse wird mein Hollandrad wieder flott.

Also: alle meine Erwartungen wurden erfüllt. Vielen dank.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Oktober 2010)

Frage an die Ahrtal Spezialisten: 
Wenn man am Alfred-Dahm-Turm an den überdachten Biertischen zu der Dunkelbraunen Hütte (Eselskrippe) fährt geht da rechts ein Pfad vorbei. 
Eigendlich wollte ich da nur ne Urinprobe abgeben, der Pfad schlängelt sich da aber weiter. 
Geht da noch was, im Dunkeln wollte ich da keine Experimente machen.


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Oktober 2010)

Habe oberhalb der Katzley an der Schutzhütte vor dem Aussichtsturn Steinthals-Kopf ein Topeak-Tool gefunden.
Wer es vermißt, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Frage an die Ahrtal Spezialisten:
> Wenn man am Alfred-Dahm-Turm an den überdachten Biertischen zu der Dunkelbraunen Hütte (Eselskrippe) fährt geht da rechts ein Pfad vorbei.
> Eigendlich wollte ich da nur ne Urinprobe abgeben, der Pfad schlängelt sich da aber weiter.
> Geht da noch was, im Dunkeln wollte ich da keine Experimente machen.


Die Eselskrippe ist nicht am ADT, sondern auf dem Krausberg. Ich denke aber du verwechselst den Alfred-Dahm mit dem Krausbergturm. 

Nach deiner Beschreibung müsste das der "Kinderwagentrail" sein. Wie ich finde, sehr schön. Geht Anfangs ein wenig über den Grat und endet nach etwa einem Kilometer in einem Hohlweg, den man dann nach rechts abwärts fährt. Dieser Hohlweg mündet an einer Kreuzung mit mehreren Forstwegen. Nach rechts kommst du wieder zur asphaltierten Auffahrt zum Krausberg, links fährst du Richtung Dernauer Platz.
Fahrtechnisch dürfte die Sache ziemlich problemlos für dich sein.


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die Eselskrippe ist nicht am ADT, sondern auf dem Krausberg. Ich denke aber du verwechselst den Alfred-Dahm mit dem Krausbergturm.
> 
> Nach deiner Beschreibung müsste das der "Kinderwagentrail" sein...



habe noch mal die Karte studiert, war wohl am Krausbergturm. Werde beim nächsten mal den "kinderwagenweg" nehmen.

DANKE


----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> etwa einem Kilometer in einem Hohlweg,



Das dürfte aber eher ein "gefühlter" Kilometer für manche sein.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiß, was nächstes Jahr im Herbst bei mir ansteht: Ich will auf Hochtour. Gibt es wenigstens wieder etwas wofür es sich zu trainieren lohnt.
Sowohl Technik als auch Kondition.
Um als Belohnung sowas zu erleben: Was für ein Panorama...


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2010)

....oder schaut euch mal dieses Video an:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15929380"]http://vimeo.com/15929380[/ame]


----------



## PacMan (19. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, was nächstes Jahr im Herbst bei mir ansteht: Ich will auf Hochtour.


Hat's da etwa jemanden erwischt?


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, was nächstes Jahr im Herbst bei mir ansteht: Ich will auf Hochtour. Gibt es wenigstens wieder etwas wofür es sich zu trainieren lohnt.
> Sowohl Technik als auch Kondition.
> Um als Belohnung sowas zu erleben: Was für ein Panorama...



Dabei! 

Gehe ab Samstag ja extra in's Trainingslager mit Deinem Bruder . Wenn ich das überlebe, bin ich fit!!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....oder schaut euch mal dieses Video an:



Jungejunge, was für Bilder! Und was für Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was für ein Panorama


Mein Sonntag. Macht die Seiten schön breit. 







Für die Videos müsst ihr euch Popcorn und Cola besorgen.


----------



## Manni (19. Oktober 2010)

Uwe, das geht aber auch ohne stundenlanges Tragen, z.B. in den Picole Dolomiti. Nur Alpencross ist ja nix für dich  
Leider hatte ich keine Spiegelreflex. Hier sind wir hergekommen:




Links haben wir direkt unterm Gipfel des Carega übernachtet und sind dann morgens den ganzen Kamm abgefahren. Bis ins Tal waren es ca. 20km feinster S1-S3 Trail mit  einigen wenigen schwereren Stellen  Danach gings noch hoch zum Rifugio Papa.




Gruß Manni


----------



## supasini (19. Oktober 2010)

boah, und ich hab bei nebel und niesel an der mosel gesessen... immerhin gab's lecka wein und durch zufall hab ich beim wandern ne ausgewachsene freeridestrecke gefunden, die ich dann gestern auch 2x genommen hab: sehr fein, was die jungs da gebaut haben. (der förster ist mitglied im verein!)
falls die jemand kennt: ich bin über keinen sprung drüber, der höher als 50 cm war, der chicken-way ist mein freund!


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geile Bilder 

Von mir aus kann der Winter sich jetzt wieder verabschieden. War lange genug kalt


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2010)

@Mikkael: Wo warst du denn wieder. Sieht wieder ein wenig nach einer britischen Insel aus. Sehr schön.
Allerdings an das Panoramafoto welches ich da aus dem Hochtourenfred gepostet habe kommt es dann doch nicht dran.
Ich habe gerade wieder 10 Mal den Bildschirm hin und her gescrollt und kann mich an dem Foto gar nicht satt sehen. Einmal in meinem Leben möchte ich sowas auch mal erleben- über einem Wolkenmeer schweben. Einfach Traumhaft.

@Manni: Ganz ehrlich. Ich schleppe aber lieber mal 2 Stunden mein Bike als 7 Tage 7 Kilo Gepäck.
Und wenn das Wetter dann richtig schlecht wird, dann fahr ich halt Heim und quäle mich nicht weiter durch Regen, Schnee usw.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Oktober 2010)

Nabend!

Sollte echt aufhören Fußball zu spielen. Bin für die Jungs anscheinend zu schnell. Heut richtig umgehauen worden. Voll am Fuß erwischt. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus. Ist zwar alles dick da unten aber nichts gebrochen oder gerissen. Schwein gehabt.

Oh man, was sind das für geile Bilder. Die lassen die Schmerzen vergessen......

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Manni (19. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Oh man, was sind das für geile Bilder. Die lassen die Schmerzen vergessen......
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Noch eins als Wegzehrung Thomas und viel Spaß im Trainingslager:






Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (19. Oktober 2010)

Für Überdenwolken Bilder braucht man viel Glück mit dem passenden Wetter.


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn wieder? Sieht wieder ein wenig nach einer britischen Insel aus.


Gut geraten, die haben ja nicht mehr viele Insel übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Sollte echt aufhören Fußball zu spielen. Bin für die Jungs anscheinend zu schnell.



Das Problem hatte ich früher auch immer .................... in der AltenHerren 

Gute Genesung


----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß ja nicht, ob Sonntag was an der Tomburg geht, aber kurz danach geht was bei mir zu Hause los. KLICK

edit: und der Cheffe ist schon dabei


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Oktober 2010)

Normal heißt das Zeut doch Nidegger-Marzipan. Heute war es Nidegger-Trailipan. Das war ein wares Trailfeuerwerk, was der Herr ML-Rider da abgefackelt hat Grinse immernoch. Das war ganz großer SPOCHT.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2010)

Wir waren heute mit 3 Gästen aus Koblenz im Ahrtal unterwegs.
Alle 3 technisch äußerst gute Fahrer. Hat echt richtig Spaß gemacht.
Claus und ich haben uns dann auch noch gegenseitig den Ein oder Anderen Trail gezeigt, den der Andere nicht kannte.
Leider hat das Wetter nicht ganz mitgespielt. Obwohl sowohl Sebastian und ich unseren dicken Kameras durch die Gegend geschleppt haben, so war der Himmel doch ziemlich bedeckt und nicht wirklich gutes Licht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Oktober 2010)

Vier? Holla. Den aus Glas mit dem durchsichtigen Schott-Bike hab ich dann wohl wirklich nicht gesehen...


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Vier? Holla. Den aus Glas mit dem durchsichtigen Schott-Bike hab ich dann wohl wirklich nicht gesehen...



...ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ups


 
@Handlampe,
haben sie Dich wieder schwindelig gefahren


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ups





Wie auch immer: Spaß hatten wir mit egal wie vielen!


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Normal heißt das Zeut doch Nidegger-Marzipan. Heute war es Nidegger-Trailipan. Das war ein wares Trailfeuerwerk, was der Herr ML-Rider da abgefackelt hat Grinse immernoch. Das war ganz großer SPOCHT.
> 
> Ciao Thomas




Yes, war ne gelungene Tour. 

An Eugenienstein stand ne Gruppe Wanderer mit offenem Mund da als sich _Surftigresa_  dort runterstürzte.

Das Hindenburgtor meisterte _Daywalker_  ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken und das auch noch mit Klickies.

Auf dem schnellen Trail Richtung Obermaubach wurden wir hin und hergeschmissen wie eine Kugel in einem Flipperautomat.

...wir haben einfach ein super Hobby.


----------



## surftigresa (24. Oktober 2010)

@ML-Rider,

noch mal besten Dank für's Guiden . Ich hoffe, solche Gelegenheiten ergeben sich noch öfters. 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Pete04 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Uwe; mit der entsprechende Inversionswetterlage vor Rheinbach soll doch Training für so'n Panorama kein Problem sein, sieht doch für den Laien aus wie Ahrtal ohne Bäume... Gipfelkreuz für's Training sponsort dir gerne die westliche Ville Posthochalpinen Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe; mit der entsprechende Inversionswetterlage vor Rheinbach soll doch Training für so'n Panorama kein Problem sein, sieht doch für den Laien aus wie Ahrtal ohne Bäume... Gipfelkreuz für's Training sponsort dir gerne die westliche Ville Posthochalpinen Gruss, der Pete.



Hi Pete
Solche Wetterlagen soll es auch tatsächlich im Ahrtal geben. Leider allerdings nicht wirklich oft in den einzelnen Erdzeitaltern und wenn, dann war man gerade nicht da, weil man einen Zahnarzttermin hatte.
Aber jetzt klär mich mal auf: Wo gibt es in der Ville ein Gipfelkreuz?
Ein Wegekreuz - OK....aber Gipfelkreuz schließt doch auch eben so einen Gipfel mit ein, auf dem Selbiges steht....


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2010)

(Schluck!?) Ich geh' suchen... Nachdem unsere Urväter dem rheinischen Kohlerücken alles Schwarze entnommen haben waren die leider etwas Phantasielos bei der Neugestaltung; einzige "so etwas richtige Erhebung" wäre am ehemaligen Pilz (Aussichtspunkt mit Holzüberdachung; heute leider ohne Überdachung und ohne Aussicht weil Bäume nun mal wachsen...) hui, früh des Montags schon in Erklärungsnot!


----------



## hot-cilli (25. Oktober 2010)

... auf der Glessener Höhe bei 204m üNN

sonnige Grüße aus Kerpen,
hot-cilli


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2010)

Dank dir, mein Brückenwächter!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo gibt es in der Ville ein Gipfelkreuz?





hot-cilli schrieb:


> ... auf der Glessener Höhe bei 204m üNN




Und da war der Handerleuchtete sogar schon selber, am 1.11.2004 bei Hardys Zwiebelkuchentour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und da war der Handerleuchtete sogar schon selber, am 1.11.2004 bei Hardys Zwiebelkuchentour...



Also, Volker, wenn ich dich nicht hätte, du meine externe Speichereinheit.
Aber du kannst mir glauben, das habe ich nicht vergessen. Das war nämlich der Bergsprint den ich mir damals mit dem mir unbekannten Vertexto geliefert habe und feststellen mußte das Kollege Gerd ordentlich Druck auf die Kette geben konnte, auch wenn er nur einen Gang zur Verfügung hatte, weil mit Singlespeeder unterwegs.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> nur einen Gang zur Verfügung hatte, weil mit Singlespeeder unterwegs.



Klar war der schnell, hatte dir gegenüber ja auch den Gewichtsvorteil der komplett fehlenden Schaltung nebst Kettenblättern und Kassette. Da rollt man den Berg quasi wie mitm E-Bike rauf...


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2010)

Gibt's nicht. Ich glaube ich war sogar dabei und es gibt Bilder.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich war sogar dabei und es gibt Bilder.



Bilder von der ganzen Truppe gibts, aber du bist nicht drauf


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. Oktober 2010)

Womöglich deshalb, weil er die Bilder gemacht hat?


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bilder von der ganzen Truppe gibts, aber du bist nicht drauf


dann war ich nicht dabei. Ahh, egal.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2010)

Alle Tomburger die am Samstag noch nichts vor haben, bitte mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2010)

Unsere Tour heute war auch äußerst Zweigeteilt. Sowohl bei den Teilnehmern, als auch bei der Witterung.

Im Flamersheimer Wald sah es noch so aus:







Nachdem Micha und Andy an  der Steinbach Richtung Heimat abbogen und der Rest weiter Richtung BaMüEi zog sah es dann nach Rast im Heinostädtchen und Weiterfahrt zum Decke Tönnes so aus:






Aber auch in der Nebelsuppe war die Fahrerei im extrem farbigen Wald sehr spaßig.


P.S.

Der A-trail ist ja teilweise wieder ziemlich zugeworfen.
Hier scheint es wohl einen ständigen Kampf zwischen Bikern und Förster zu geben...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. November 2010)

Hier mal eine leicht artfremde Frage. Wir überlegen, unserer älteren Tochter zu Weihnachten ein möglichst gut erhaltenes, gebrauchtes Rennrad zu schenken. Das Kind (23 Jahre) misst kleine 1,64m Körpergröße bei einer Schrittlänge von 52cm. Hat oder weiß jemand von Euch etwas passendes?

Würde sich über Antwort freuen: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. November 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich: bei 1,64 und SL 52 cm würde ich eher über Reklamation/Wandlung/Umtausch (der Tochter) als über ein Rennrad nachdenken... 





















im Ernst: 1,64 ist ja noch kein Problem, da könnt ihr problemlos was finden.
Es würde sich aber auf jeden Fall lohnen, das Kind mal korrekt zu vermessen. Eine gute Anleitung findest du z.B, auf www.canyon.com

Ansonsten: ruf mich an!
ich vermute mal, dass es sich um einen Rahmen irgendwo um 50 cm RH drehen müsste...


----------



## mikkael (2. November 2010)

+++ Verkaufe +++

Ich habe ein 20-minütiges Singletrailvideo anzubieten.

In HD und mit Musik. Kostenlos.


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> In HD und mit Musik. Kostenlos.


Das hier* auch! Es ist die Fortsetzung des ersten Teils (ich war am Ende, Trail nicht ).





* Diesmal nur 5 Minuten


----------



## Juppidoo (3. November 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> .....(ich war am Ende, Trail nicht ).



Mika, alte Socke. Das kenne ich auch.

Vielleicht solltest du früher ins Bett gehen.


----------



## surftigresa (3. November 2010)

Melde mich wie gewohnt mit einem kleinen Bericht aus dem Urlaub zurück:
  Mit ein paar Tagen Verspätung ging es am Mittwochnachmittag dann doch endlich noch auf den Weg in die Alpen . Bis ins Allgäu war ich noch guter Dinge und fest davon überzeugt, dass das mit dem Schnee doch alles nicht so viel gewesen sein kann. Hinter Ulm schimmerte es aber auf einmal so komisch weiß am Straßenrand.. Auf dem Weg hoch zum Fernpass kamen mir dann wirklich Zweifel und wie so oft in meinem Leben habe ich mir die Frage gestellt Melanie, was machst Du hier eigentlich schon wieder???? Eine Frage, auf die ich wohl nie eine Antwort finden werde.. 
  Eigentlich wollte ich oben am Reschensee schlafen, war aber schlau genug, bei der Kälte lieber im Tal zu bleiben. Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang war ich dann oben:











      Auf dieser Seite der Alpen lag auch schon deutlich weniger Schnee!!!! Damit war trotz Kälte mein Aktionismus auch schnell wieder geweckt. Also schnell noch die letzten Kilometer bis Latsch und dann rauf aufs Bike. Beim ersten Anstieg viel mir dann ganz schnell auf, dass ich vor lauter Aufregung das Frühstücken vergessen hatte! Manchmal überrasche ich mich aber auch wirklich noch selber. Aber so ein Powerbar zum Frühstück ist ja auch ganz lecker
  So richtig hoch wollte ich an dem Tag noch nicht. Ab 1200Hm lag auf der Nordseite noch einiges an Schnee und die Südseite wollte ich mir für die kommenden Tage aufbewahren. Aber dreimal von 600Hm hoch gab dann auch knapp 1700Hm, die ich auf feinsten Trails vernichten durfte .
  Als ich am Schloss Juval ankam, musste ich mir dann doch glatt die Bemerkung befallen lassen: Sie haben doch bestimmt auch so einen Motor drin wie die beiden da oben!. Und tatsächlich, oben standen zwei E-Bikes .






    Die nächsten drei Tage habe ich mir etwas ganz besonderes gegönnt: shutteln mit max. 500Hm und gaaaaaanz vielen Tiefenmetern. Der Hammer kann ich nur sagen! Die beiden Guides waren einmalig, die ganze Gruppe einfach nur super und die ersten beiden Tage hatten wir sogar Kaiserwetter bei strahlend blauem Himmel. Da schmolz sogar der Schnee dahin. 

















      Interessanterweise haben wir uns drei Tage lang an ein und demselben Berg ausgetobt. Und die Guides haben jedes Mal wieder einen neuen Hammer-Trail ausgepackt. Richtig geil! 

  Damit der Abschied aus den Alpen nicht ganz so schwer fiel, habe ich auf dem Rückweg noch einen Zwischenstop in Freiburg gemacht. Auf dem Schauinsland habe ich einen kleinen Problembären gefunden. Selbst mein Bike wollte sofort mit ihm knuddeln.






    Insgesamt war hier doch mehr Herbststimmung angesagt als im Vinschgau:















    An den tollen Farben im Moment kann man sich einfach nicht satt sehen. Ein sehr gelungener WP-Auftakt wie ich finde! Ich hoffe, das geht noch ein Weilchen so weiter. Und wenn nicht. muss halt schnell der nächste Urlaub geplant werden.

  Ich glaube, ihr habt es schon gemerkt. Das fette Grinsen ist immer noch in meinem Gesicht . Ich hoffe, ich kann es noch eine Weile konservieren.


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2010)

Fährt das Team Tomburg am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Fährt das Team Tomburg am Sonntag?



Ich schon


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich schon


 
Weiss ich doch


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Weiss ich doch



Bin am Sonntag raus, fahre in Hennef.


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag raus, fahre in Hennef.


 
Weiss ich doch


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2010)

Darf man Werbung posten?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16587603"]AdSense: Pig eats a carbon bike! - More @ YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2010)

Man, war das Heute ein SCHLAMMasel im Wald! Ätzend:kotz:

Und mal ein großes Lob an das WP-Team. Weiter so!!!! Wird nur Zeit, das der Käfer mit einsteigt.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Darf man Werbung posten?




postest du denn was anderes in letzter zeit?


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2010)

Eindeutig auf iLife 11 upgedatet und zuviel Freizeit.


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2010)

Wie schaut's morgen aus?
Ich muß endlich mal wieder was fahren?

Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle 
11 Uhr Tomburg?


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie schaut's morgen aus?
> Ich muß endlich mal wieder was fahren?
> 
> Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle
> 11 Uhr Tomburg?


 
Dabei 

Bei jedem Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dabei
> 
> Bei jedem Wetter?



Jau, der Regen soll ja ziemlich warm werden.


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. November 2010)

Komme evtl auch (so ganz lege ich mich noch nicht fest )! Womit müßte ich denn mein Navi füttern, um auch an der Tomburg anzukommen?

Viele Grüße vom Käfer!


----------



## on any sunday (13. November 2010)

Alles was sie schon über die Tomburg wissen wollten und nicht zu fragen wagten Gurgle Erde Karte, Forschung etc..

Ich müsste auch mal wieder fahren, aber bei der verstärkten Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. November 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alles was sie schon über die Tomburg wissen wollten und nicht zu fragen wagten Gurgle Erde Karte, Forschung etc..
> 
> Ich müsste auch mal wieder fahren, aber bei der verstärkten Luftfeuchtigkeit.



Prima danke, damit sollten alle mein Fragen beantwortet sein !!


----------



## Scottti (13. November 2010)

Nun stell schon den Termin zur Fangotour rein Uwe!
Bin dabei.


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Komme evtl auch (so ganz lege ich mich noch nicht fest )!


 
Dann würden ja nur noch unsere drei Jungs zum ersten WP-Team-Ausflug fehlen.... Wie schaut's Euch mit aus?


----------



## supasini (13. November 2010)

ma guggn, aber mein punktekonto könnte auch was aufbesserung gebrauchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2010)

Würdet ihr auch einen verwaisten Eifler mitnehmen ?
Wenns nicht gar zu Nass von oben wird würd ich gern mitkommen.
Wenns arg schüttet lass ich mich auf den Hometrails berieseln


----------



## supasini (13. November 2010)

Hi Hubert,
ich bin noch am überlegen und klären, bin aber ziemlich müde und kaputt. (srpich: ausschlafen und gemütlich frühstücken)
evtl. würd ich gerne was später starten, dann könnten wir auch den schlamm hier in der region pflügen. irgendwas fahren wäre aber gut morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2010)

ja mal sehn wies Wetter morgen ausschaut. All zu spät darfs aber net sein, muss nachmittags noch den hund versorgen und zu muddi ins k-haus.

uwe wie lang wolltet ihr denn fahren ?


----------



## meg-71 (13. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei wenns nicht regnet.
Gruß Michael


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dann würden ja nur noch unsere drei Jungs zum ersten WP-Team-Ausflug fehlen.... Wie schaut's Euch mit aus?



Bei dem Wetter setz ichmich nicht mal für Punkteund euch zwei Mädels auf's Rad 

Viel Spass trotzdem
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter setz ichmich nicht mal für Punkteund euch zwei Mädels auf's Rad
> 
> Viel Spass trotzdem
> sun909


 
Ich bin schwer enttäuscht


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie schaut's morgen aus?
> Ich muß endlich mal wieder was fahren?
> 
> Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle
> 11 Uhr Tomburg?



Bin dabei!!


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> uwe wie lang wolltet ihr denn fahren ?



Hängt vom Wetter ab, Hubert. Sowas um die 4 Stunden wohl.
Je nach Regen kann es aber sein das wir von den 4 Stunden, 3 Stunden in der Scheune oder Steinbach oder wo auch immer es trocken ist, verbringen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2010)

Danke für die Info, ganze Vorfreude umsonst, haut alles nich hin heute irgendwie. Wetter doof, Uhr doof, Kopf doof, alles doof ! Werd mich jetz gleich mal gen dickes T bewegen und schaun wie weit ich komme. Wünsch euch viel Spass.


----------



## meg-71 (14. November 2010)

Herrliche Tour war das heute, nur zum schluß ein wenig Regen und der Schlamm hielt sich auch in Grenzen. Dazu noch die netten Begleiterinnen und Begleiter. Jetzt ruft nur noch die Wanne.
Wie gut das ich heute morgen den Kerl auf der Couch neben mir besiegt habe


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2010)

Ja, da ist unsere Entschlossenheit, dem schlechten Wetter zu trotzen, doch mal wieder so richtig belohnt worden  Sogar die Sonne haben wir zu Gesicht bekommen 

und das leckere Stückchen Kuchen nicht zu vergessen.... Carsten, Du hast etwas verpasst


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. November 2010)

Schade dass es bei euch keinen Föhn gibt. Nach 2 Tagen Regen war hier das Wetter Gestern so:







Der trail hatte 88 nachgezählte Kehren (nicht von mir),






und die Laune war dementsprechend.

Zum Abschied grüßte uns die Natur dann noch mit dem schönsten Sonnenuntergang, den ich je gesehen habe.






Alles in Allem warscheinlich der beste Trail auf dem ich je rumgehüpft bin.


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2010)

Gut das da bald 5 Monate Schnee liegt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. November 2010)

Ja, freu mich auch schon total auf 5 Monate Skisaison.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. November 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16862236"]Kehren on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nuts (16. November 2010)




----------



## Redfraggle (16. November 2010)

Sehr fein, Seb!
Föhn soll allerdings auch Kopfschmerzen machen und 
Du warst noch nicht in Finale!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sehr fein, Seb!
> Föhn soll allerdings auch Kopfschmerzen machen und
> Du warst noch nicht in Finale!



Wieso bekommt man da auch Kopfschmerzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. November 2010)

Hallo, wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus? Ich hätte Lust auf eine vielleicht nicht gar so lange und eher flowig-harmlose Runde, gern an die Ahr, Start wie immer an der Ruine. Gibt es Interessenten?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sieht es denn am kommenden Sonntag aus? Ich hätte Lust auf eine vielleicht nicht gar so lange und eher flowig-harmlose Runde, gern an die Ahr, Start wie immer an der Ruine. Gibt es Interessenten?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti



Barbara und ich machen einen auf Wellness im Dahner Felsenland, wir sind also leider nicht da.


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2010)

Ich könnte mir das durchaus vorstellen, wenn es einen Guide gibt.


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2010)

Da biete ich mich doch gerne als Guide an. Kann nur nicht garantieren, dass es dann eher nicht lang und harmlos wird 

Wenn das LMB mal wieder funktionert, stelle ich mal was rein.....

Ansonsten würde ich sagen 11:00 Uhr an der Tomburg und der Rest ergibt sich


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. November 2010)

Supi. Allerdings hat sich meine Erkältung in der zurückliegenden Nacht in Richtung einer Grippe entwickelt. Egal, ich sehe zu, dass ich am Sonntag fit bin, wird schon. Melanie, unser Deal steht also, es sei denn, ich muss doch noch absagen, dann melde ich mich.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da biete ich mich doch gerne als Guide an. Kann nur nicht garantieren, dass es dann eher nicht lang und harmlos wird
> 
> Wenn das LMB mal wieder funktionert, stelle ich mal was rein.....
> 
> :



Es funktioniert wieder


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. November 2010)

@Barbara

Hätte nächste Woche vllt. hingekonnt. Aber man muss ja leider in die Uni


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2010)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ... Aber man muss ja leider in die
> Uni




Wir bemitleiden dich jetzt auch alle ganz doll!!!


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Es funktioniert wieder



Ok, Termin steht. Auf zur Anmeldung, bevor es wieder nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2010)

Ich habe für nächsten Samstag 20.11. noch zwei Karten für Dieter Nuhr in Köln hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2010)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Supi. Allerdings hat sich meine Erkältung in der zurückliegenden Nacht in Richtung einer Grippe entwickelt. Egal, ich sehe zu, dass ich am Sonntag fit bin, wird schon. Melanie, unser Deal steht also, es sei denn, ich muss doch noch absagen, dann melde ich mich.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti



Da hilft nur Eins..... Gesund spritzen lassen.


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

Melanie, Guido...können wir auf 12 Uhr schieben? Es soll ja eh nicht länger als 4h werden, dann wäre mir die etwas spätere Startzeit sehr lieb.


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

bei späterer Startzeit würde ich einen Start auch in Erwägung ziehen...


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2010)

ungern, mich hat gerade jemand angeschrieben, der um 16:00 Uhr am Auto sein muss und ggfls. auch früher abbricht und zurück fährt.

Da möchte ich jetzt ungern später starten.

Auf die 4h würde ich mich eh nicht verlassen . In der Ausschreibung habe ich mal 5h reingeschrieben......


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

Dann bin ich eher raus...

Oder machen wir eine zweite Gruppe, die später startet und was lockerer unterwegs ist? 4h reichen mir bei den Temp. echt allemal.

Martin? Guido?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

ich schreib jetzt mal einfach Samstag morgen technisch Ahr aus: ich könnte im Zeitfenster 9-14 Uhr. Würde gerne ca. 1000+ Hm/4h fahren. Startort z.B. Rech oder Dernau, war schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend... - Jemand badei?
Sonntag muss ich noch familienintern abklären, 4h ist mir So aber tendenziell zu lang.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. November 2010)

Offen gestanden ist mir am Sonntag die frühere Zeit lieber, denn ich habe gar kein Licht. Zudem möchte ich den Termin nutzen, um mit Melanie die Rennradfrage (Töchterlein!) zu beantworten. Alternativ ginge es meinerseits vielleicht auch so, dass ich am morgigen Samstag mitfahre, am Sonntag um 11:00 an der Burg bin und entweder abermals fahre oder aber nach Rennradklärung den Sonntag frei mache. Kläre ich nachher zu Hause und sag nochmals Bescheid. Zu allem Überfluss leide ich nach wie vor an einer tüchtigen Erkältung... Mann, ist das alles kompliziert!

Tom, wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Alexson1985 (19. November 2010)

Hey,


@ supasini: bin dabei. Der frühe Start sagt mir dann doch mehr zu. Und technisch ist immer gut  Weiss nur noch nicht wie ich von Rheinbach nach Dernau oder Rech kommen soll. Sollte es also noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit geben, würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

Ich entscheide dann kurzfristig. Wollte dieses WE aber gerne mal etwas länger schlafen, zumal ich am Samstag abend unterwegs bin...


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

ok, muss noch mit meinem Schwager abklären, der das WE aus Süddeutschland zu Besuch ist, wann er frühestens starten will. stell dann genauen startort und zeit hier rein und/oder ins lmb.


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> 4h reichen mir bei den Temp. echt allemal



Deswegen bist du auch nicht im WP Team der Hochmotivierten.

Bis gleich


----------



## Alexson1985 (19. November 2010)

Und Treffpunkt wird dann Dernau/ Rech sein oder steht das noch nicht fest ?


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Deswegen bist du auch nicht im WP Team der Hochmotivierten.



hättet ihr ihn denn überhaupt genommen?


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

Melanie, was ist mit einem alternativen Einstiegspunkt am Sonntag? Wo kämt ihr denn durch?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ok, muss noch mit meinem Schwager abklären, der das WE aus Süddeutschland zu Besuch ist, wann er frühestens starten will. stell dann genauen startort und zeit hier rein und/oder ins lmb.



So ein Schwager aus dem Süddeutschen, der will frühestens um 10:00 Uhr starten! Weil er doch heute erst nach vielen Staus ankommt und verschnaufen möchte; dann wird ein wenig Vergorenes vernichtet, man redet dies und jenes und schwups ist es auch schon ziemlich spät geworden. 10:30 Uhr gar wäre doch eigentlich noch viel besser und gar so lang ist wiederum auch nicht gut, befindet man sich doch fast ein wenig im Urlaub und hat ja auch noch andere Besuchspflichten jenseits der Bergradelei ...

Weiß ziemlich sicher: der Schwager-Experte und stark erkältete heuteAbendauchnochGästeBewirter

Eifel-Litti (der morgen nicht von der Partie sein kann, wenn es vor 10:00 Uhr losginge; und im Dunkeln schon gar nicht fahren mag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

sooo:
die fachmännische Einschätzung vom Kollegen Eifel-Litti war vollumfänglich korrekt: Start ist um 10.30 am Bahnhof Dernau.
Tempo eher langsam, technsiche Schwierigkeiten so, dass man auch mal schieben kann. 
Gefahren werden tendenziell so Sachen wie Spielplatz bis ganz unten, Alfred Dahm, Katzley und Freunde.
LMB


----------



## LukePC (20. November 2010)

Nochmal zu Sonntag...



Merlin schrieb:


> Oder machen wir eine zweite Gruppe, die später startet und was lockerer unterwegs ist? 4h reichen mir bei den Temp. echt allemal.
> 
> Martin? Guido?



Wenn das was wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen da mitzufahren (vor allem, falls ich da ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ergibt). 

Wenn das nix wird, kann ich mein Glück bei der DB und meinem Orientierungssinn ja mal versuchen um um 11 an der Tomburg zu sein.
- Oder sind die Kandidaten jetzt alle schon heute gefahren?


----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Sonntag...
> 
> 
> 
> - Oder sind die Kandidaten jetzt alle schon heute gefahren?


 
Klar bin ich heute gefahren . Aber das hindert einen doch nicht daran, morgen wieder zu fahren.....

Schau doch mal in's LMB


----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2010)

Schau mal Thomas:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11102

Ein Tour morgen um 8:00Uhr. Da könntest Du doch vor der TT-Tour noch mitfahren zum Punktesammeln


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Schau mal Thomas:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11102
> 
> Ein Tour morgen um 8:00Uhr. Da könntest Du doch vor der TT-Tour noch mitfahren zum Punktesammeln



Möchte es mal nicht übertreiben.

Bis Morgen


----------



## supasini (20. November 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Möchte es *mal *nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Alexson1985 (21. November 2010)

Absolut geile Tour gestern. Hat Riesenspass gemacht. Schön Techniklastig.....was wil man mehr. In diesem Sinne nochmal ein Dankeschön an Guide und Mitfahrer.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## supasini (21. November 2010)

zwei Bilder und ein bisschen Text im ccFreireiter-Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (21. November 2010)

Schöne Tour war das heute. Danke an Melanie da waren mal wieder alle feinen Trails dabei. Danke auch an Ollli, den Co Guide, der für das Thempo verantwortlich war. Schön war auch das ein paar neue Gesichter dabei waren. 
Für die Statistik, meine Elektronik sagt mir das es Durchschnittlich 4° waren.
Kam mir so frisch garnicht vor.
So und nu ab auf die Couch. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## stahlritzel (21. November 2010)

hallo nochmal.
die sonntagstour rund um dernau mit vielen netten leuten war echt klasse.die streckenwahl mit tollen abfahrten und trails hatte mir gut gefalllen da werde ich bestimmt zum wiederholungstäter.
sorry melanie für die etwas rauhe fahrweise am K-berg,soll nicht mehr vorkommen.
danke nochmal und einen schönen abend
gruß stahlritzel


----------



## Blut Svente (21. November 2010)

schön wars!!! Dank an die Guides! Gibt nix zu meckern
LGS


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. November 2010)

So, Imbissbude geplündert. Chef von der Bude fragte mich, warum kommst Du schon das zweite mal total ausgehungert zu mir? Trainierst Du für Olympia?? Das ist doch nicht normal, soviel radzufahren.

Antwort von mir: Es heißt nicht Olympia sondern WP und  normal ist anders. Und jetzt her mit dem zwei Champignonrahmschnitzeln und dem Feld Bratkartoffeln

War wirklich ein klasse Tag heute. Feine Tour mit lustiger Truppe.

Bis bald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (21. November 2010)

OOOHHH!!!!!! Rahmschnitzel leeeeeckeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich muß noch mal weg......


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. November 2010)

monsterchen schrieb:


> OOOHHH!!!!!! Rahmschnitzel leeeeeckeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich muß noch mal weg......



.......und ich habe immmernoch hunger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2010)

Hätte es nicht auch ein Riegel getan?


----------



## monsterchen (21. November 2010)

Wenn es Riegel mit Rahmschnitzelgeschmack gegeben hätte.


----------



## Handlampe (21. November 2010)

Puh, da muß ich ja doch nochmal erwähnen das ich froh bin nicht im WP mitzumachen, vonwegen schlechtes Gewissen und so.

Alle in der Heimat fahren Rad bis zum Abwinken und Barbara und ich sind jetzt schon zwei Tage im Pfälzer Wald, in einem wahrlich traumhaften MTB Revier......und die Räder liegen noch unberührt im Auto....

Aber morgen werden wir voll angreifen...


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2010)

Uwe, das ist die Bike-Midlifecrisis. Aber in ein paar Jahren packt dich das Fieber wieder, keine Sorge...


----------



## Merlin (22. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Uwe, das ist die Bike-Midlifecrisis. Aber in ein paar Jahren packt dich das Fieber wieder, keine Sorge...




Ich glaube, die hatt er schon...


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2010)

Wie auf der Tour kommt die Guidine erst im Mittelfeld an... 

Hat auch mir wie immer viel Spass mit Euch gemacht . Erstaunlich, dass sich bei den Temperaturen noch mal so viele Mitfahrer an der Tomburg eingefunden hatten. 

Und schön, dass am Ende trotz anfänglicher Quängelei (schon wieder durch den Matsch.... willst Du wirklich da runter....) doch alle zufrieden waren.

Nur aus meiner geplanten langsamen Runde ist irgendwie nichts geworden.... aber das hatte ich bei den Anmeldungen ja schon befürchtet 

@Olli,
vielen Dank für die nette Unterstützung beim Guiden!


----------



## JohnnyT (22. November 2010)

Hallo Tomburger/Innen,
Von mir auch noch mal danke für die sonnige, 'geführte' Tour 
Hat viel Spass gemacht, und war mal wieder schön, eine neue Gegend kennenzulernen!
Ich war auch genau um 16:00 wieder im Parkplatz 
Bis die Tage
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2010)

Teufelsloch ist ja sowas von out.




Ich sach nur:



*

Teufelstisch*


----------



## monsterchen (22. November 2010)

Da hat das TT  IT-Girl mal wieder den neusten Trend entdeckt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Teufelsloch ist ja sowas von out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut aber wer ist denn da gefahren Uwe? Du warst das doch nicht oder? Der konnte doch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2010)

Micha, wann ist denn nochmal der kleine WM am Hotel Dahl. Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder eine Tour hin machen. Schreibst du was aus?

Außerdem, was ist mit der diesjährigen Alfterer Getto Weihnacht? Machen wir wieder was und wenn ja, wann?


...und noch ne Frage?
Eigentlich wär ja wieder mal Zeit für ein Auswärtsspiel, Stichwort letzter Sonntag im Monat?

Ich würde mich gerne bei Hubert einklinken, der macht am Sonntag ne Tour bei sich in Kommern.


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2010)

...am kleinen WM wäre ich auch am Start 

Gruesse und bis Freitag (warm anziehn!)...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne bei Hubert einklinken, der macht am Sonntag ne Tour bei sich in Kommern.




Owei, da muss ich ja noch schnell mal durchs Dorf fegen und alles herrichten


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Micha, wann ist denn nochmal der kleine WM am Hotel Dahl. Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder eine Tour hin machen. Schreibst du was aus?
> 
> Außerdem, was ist mit der diesjährigen Alfterer Getto Weihnacht? Machen wir wieder was und wenn ja, wann?
> 
> ...



Ja wir sind auch schon die Tour abgefahren am Sonntag. Ich schreibe was aus. Es wird an einem Dienstag sein. Also ich bin bei der Alfterer Weihnacht wieder dabei. Ich werde natürlich auch wieder einiges an Essbarem sponsern.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2010)

Ups, 
hoffentlich nicht am 14.?

Gruesse


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Micha, wann ist denn nochmal der kleine WM am Hotel Dahl. Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder eine Tour hin machen. Schreibst du was aus?
> 
> Außerdem, was ist mit der diesjährigen Alfterer Getto Weihnacht? Machen wir wieder was und wenn ja, wann?
> 
> ...



In Kommern wäre ich dabei. Mal was neues fahren

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2010)

Da der Hubert die Tour ja nur so halböffentlich ausgeschrieben hat verlinke ich Diese hier nochmal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11113


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da der Hubert die Tour ja nur so halböffentlich ausgeschrieben hat verlinke ich Diese hier nochmal:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11113



Wir wünschen euch viel Spass sehen uns erst später wieder


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2010)

@Handlampe & tapfere Tomburger: wie habt ihr euch im Anflug auf den Rheinhöhenweg in die DB bekommen? - Anmeldung? Hab das spontan Mittwoch letzter Woche versucht in der Annahme das nach 8.30 Uhr der Hauptschwung der arbeitenden Bevölkerung durch sei... Die Arbeitssklaven der Moderne schauten mir um 8.40 Uhr ja schon aus den Lüftungsschlitzen entgegen und netterweise hat mir der Begleitcheffe vom Zug auch erklärt: an dem Ende vom Zug wo keine Lok ist ist im RegioExpress das Fahrradabteil - mit gefühlten 200 Peoples auf dem Steig ein Riesengag für die Passagiere dem Bikefetischisten bei der Jagd nach dem "rischtijen" Zugende zuzusehen...Bedankt für "Erfahrungs"werte, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2010)

Am Wochenende hast du um die Zeit Platz, unter der Woche halt eine Stunde später fahren. Was ich mich bei dir immer frage, ist dein Schreibstil heilbar oder ist das Arbeitssklaven bedingt?


----------



## yogi71 (26. November 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei dir immer frage, ist dein Schreibstil heilbar oder ist das Arbeitssklaven bedingt?




Ich denke es ist beim Pete nicht heilbar!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab hier mal ein paar grobe Daten für das Ahrtalglühen am Samstag

28 km und ca. 800 hm

In Anbetracht der Schneelage werden wir keine schwierigen Strecken fahren, also hauptsächlich auf breiten Pisten, dafür durch einsame Landschaften.
Steinthalskopf - Häuschen - Steinerberg


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2010)

Falls noch Jemand von Bonn mit der Bahn zum Ahrglühen fahren möchte:
Wir fahren zu Dritt ab Bonn HBF um 12.47 Uhr mit der Ahrtalbahn.
Zwei Plätze wären also noch auf dem Ticket frei.


----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht's denn mit Sonntag aus? Fährt jemand um 11:00 von der Tomburg?


----------



## shmee (3. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Falls noch Jemand von Bonn mit der Bahn zum Ahrglühen fahren möchte:
> Wir fahren zu Dritt ab Bonn HBF um 12.47 Uhr mit der Ahrtalbahn.
> Zwei Plätze wären also noch auf dem Ticket frei.



Na da rufe ich doch mal ganz laut hier. Ich bring dir dann auch endlich mal das Geld für das Fotobuch mit. Passt das in einen mittelgroßen Fahrradrucksack? Sonst hole ich mir das die Woche drauf mal ab.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (3. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit Sonntag aus? Fährt jemand um 11:00 von der Tomburg?



Ich wäre dabei !


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde mich dann vielleicht am Samstag auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt anschließen.


----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2010)

Da Uwe sich nicht rührt, habe ich für Sonntag mal was eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Dezember 2010)

lust hätt ich...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Dezember 2010)

ich auch bzw wir. 11 Uhr ist mir defenitiv zu früh ginge nicht auch 12 Uhr da ich noch Butterspeku machen muss.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ich auch bzw wir. 11 Uhr ist mir defenitiv zu früh ginge nicht auch 12 Uhr da ich noch Butterspeku machen muss.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



kannst doch bestimmt irgendwo einsteigen


----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ich auch bzw wir. 11 Uhr ist mir defenitiv zu früh ginge nicht auch 12 Uhr da ich noch Butterspeku machen muss.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha


 
ich denke, Du kannst erst um 15h?????

Ich würd' schon gerne um 11h starten, da es im Moment so früh dunkel wird. Wir können uns ja morgen mal zu einem späteren Einstieg abstimmen.


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2010)

... (edit)... kann Sonntag nicht, viel Spass!

Schönes WE
Sun909


----------



## meg-71 (3. Dezember 2010)

Da ich ja am Sa. nicht kann hab ich mal Meldung für So. abgegeben.
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel wenn wir für Michael später starten sollten. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Na da rufe ich doch mal ganz laut hier. Ich bring dir dann auch endlich mal das Geld für das Fotobuch mit. Passt das in einen mittelgroßen Fahrradrucksack? Sonst hole ich mir das die Woche drauf mal ab.
> 
> Gruß,
> Christian




Hi Chris

Das Buch passt auf jeden Fall. 
Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (4. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Das Buch passt auf jeden Fall.
> Bis später.



Cool, das ist ja prima. Freu mich schon, bis gleich.


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2010)

Was für eine HERRLICHE Runde durchs verschneite Ahrtal. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht.

Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Ich wäre auch gerne noch mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt gekommen, aber leider hat es zeitlich nicht gepasst...


----------



## AnjaR (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch wir sind gut nach Hause gekommen. War eine tolle Runde und hat Spaß gemacht mit so vielen, netten Mitfahreren. Leider haben meine Bronchien heute nicht so gewollt wie ich. Danke an Alle für's Warten. Hoffentlich habt Ihr für uns einen leckeren Glühwein mitgetrunken.
Bis bald im Wald

Anja + Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch Volker und ich haben den gefährlichen Bergpfad gut überstanden!

Schöne Tour, bei herrlichen Winterbedingungen . Ich hoffe, der Schnee bleibt uns noch eine Weile erhalten und verwandelt sich nicht so schnell in Matsch.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2010)

Jou, der Pfad hats wirklich gebracht, nach 2 Glühnwein gings auf de
m Rückweg gleich viel flüssiger 
So flüssig, daß wir erstmal noch den Abzweig zum Parkplatz an der Brücke verpasst haben, konnte man ja auch schön links drunterher fahren.

Vorher konnten wir uns dank felsenfester Routenwahl durch den heute pannenlosen Guide ja überhaupt nicht verfahren 

Hat mal wieder riesen Spaß gemacht mit stimmungsvollem Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, powered by Eddy 

Nach dem Rückweg zum Auto waren wir auch wieder warmgefahren. Ich hatte doch ernsthaft noch die Idee, nochmal den Brückentrail von oben zu fahren....aber naja irgendwie saß ich dann doch schnell im Auto.

Daheim angekommen muß ich feststellen, daß es hier wohl nochmal 5cm Pappschnee gegeben hat. Naja, leichte Aufschiebung der Tauphase.


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. Dezember 2010)

@Melanie: Das LMB tuts bei mir irgendwie nicht! Bin aber morgen dabei! Bleibt es bei 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2010)

Sehr fein.
Ahrtalglühen, so mit richtigem Schnee ist doch was sehr Schönes.







Auch wenn es manchmal ein wenig anstrengender ist die erste Spur in den Schnee zu legen, wie hier hoch zum Steinthalskopf:







So waren doch die Ausblicke sehr nett:







Nachdem ich ja eigentlich die Tour völlig anders geplant hatte ging es dieses Mal doch wieder Ahrabwärts um die netten flowigen Sachen im Neuenahrer Stadtwald zu befahren.
Gerade die Winkelgasse ist doch bei Nacht und dann auch noch im Schnee immer wieder ein Highlight. 
Schade, das Anja und Jörg dieses Stück nicht mehr miterleben konnten.
Ein weiterer Riesenspaß war der Bergpfad Richtung Dernau.
Bin ich bei Dunkelheit und Schnee auch noch nicht gefahren.
Konnte man so mit ganz ohne Wanderer richtig gehen lassen. KLASSE
Leider war es dann auch in weiterer Folge eine fast echte TT-Tour, nagut....die Pannen haben gefehlt, aber eine Quote von 9 Bikern, bei gestarteten 13, die dann den Luciamarkt erreichten, ist ja gar nicht so schlecht.
In guter alter Tradition trifft man dann auch immer wieder Biker aus der Region, die sich auf dem Markt tummeln.
Und manchmal machen sie sogar Musik:






Eddy ist nicht nur ein richtig guter Biker, blasen kann er auch wie der Teufel.
Eine sehr schöne Untermalung auf einem der schönsten Weihnachtmärkte der Region.
Außerdem haben wir noch Manfred getroffen und unser Studie Sebastian war auch gerade auf Heimaturlaub.

Danke mal wieder an all die netten Mitfahrer.


----------



## meg-71 (5. Dezember 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> @Melanie: Das LMB tuts bei mir irgendwie nicht! Bin aber morgen dabei! Bleibt es bei 11:00 Uhr?


Bin auf alle fälle da


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> @Melanie: Das LMB tuts bei mir irgendwie nicht! Bin aber morgen dabei! Bleibt es bei 11:00 Uhr?


 
Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht... 

Im Moment regnet es in Köln allerdings in Strömen und vor der Türe ist es spiegelglatt. Wenn das so bleibt, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Rückzieher machen. Da ist mir mein Auto dann doch zu schade für.

Ich warte mal noch ein Stündchen ab und geb' dann noch Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (5. Dezember 2010)

Und ich habe noch nicht einmal Winterreifen auf meinem Auto .. von daher würde ich es wohl auch vorziehen das Auto stehen zu lassen und wenn es hier trocken bleibt im 7Gebirge ne Runde drehen ....


----------



## meg-71 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wetter hier in Meckenheim trocken und kalt


----------



## Blut Svente (5. Dezember 2010)

in Siegburg ist es auch trocken.


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

mit kalt kann ich auch dienen... nur leider nass und kalt...

Also ich lasse das Auto auch lieber stehen, mache dringend anstehende Hausarbeit :kotz: und hoffe, dass Ihr mir von Eurer Trockenheit was rüberschickt, damit ich vielleicht heute Nachmittag wenigstens noch 'ne kleine Runde vielleicht zum Weihnachtsmarkt drehen kann.


----------



## MTBKäfer (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich wähle auch die "Auto-stehen-lassen" Alternative und hoffe, daß das 7Gebirge trocken bleibt .... Euch viel Spaß an der Tomburg ....


----------



## shmee (5. Dezember 2010)

@Uwe: Schöne Bilder von einer wirklich schönen Tour. Es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht, auch ohne Abschluss auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Wenn ich mir das Wetter draußen so anschaue, sind wir auch genau zur richtigen Zeit noch durch den schönen Pulverschnee gefahren. Ich will gar nicht an den ganzen Sulz denken, der jetzt im Wald rumliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (5. Dezember 2010)

Jau Uwe, sehr feine Runde mit netten Mitfahrern und klasse Bilder. Es hat uns schon sehr leid getan, nicht mehr auf dem Luciamarkt dabei gewesen zu sein. Aber wie schon von Anja geschrieben, war es dann doch irgendwann für sie genug. Und um Ehrlich zu sein, ich war auch ziemlich durchgefroren.

Also Danke fürs Guiden und bis bald wieder auf den Trails.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## meg-71 (5. Dezember 2010)

Um 11 Uhr waren doch zwei verwegene Biker an der Tomburg und bereit zu jeder Schandtat.


                                       Auf ein Fahrziel wurde sich schnell geeinigt, es sollte zur Steinbachtalsperre gehen und dann weiter Richtung Michelsberg. Demokratisch wurde das Tempo bestimmt Olli von vorne ich kontrolierte das Tempo von Hinten.



An der Steinbachtalsperre sollte noch Angelo und zwei weitere Mountainbiker dazu stoßen, jedoch gingen sie irgendwo in den verschneiten Wäldern der Eifel verloren.Also alleine weiter Richtung Michelsberg. Bei stärker werdendem Schneetreiben entschlossen wir uns dann nach einer kleinen Rast am Decken Tönnes zur Umkehr.



Die Enscheidung sollten wir auch nicht bereuen, auf der Rückfahrt sollte noch die ein oder andere Schneeverwehung kommen.
Das die angekündigten Mittfahrer/innen heute morgen alle abgesagt habe fand ich zwar schade, denn ich hätte euch gerne gesehen. Aber in Anbertach des letzten Bildes welches die Zufahrt zum Tomburg Parkplatz zeigt hätten wir noch ne menge Schnee schipppen müßen.



Wir sehen uns dann vieleicht nächstes Wochenende.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Dezember 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Um 11 Uhr waren doch zwei verwegene Biker an der Tomburg und bereit zu jeder Schandtat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Das die angekündigten Mittfahrer/innen heute morgen alle abgesagt habe fand ich zwar schade, denn ich hätte euch gerne gesehen. Aber in Anbertach des letzten Bildes welches die Zufahrt zum Tomburg Parkplatz zeigt hätten wir noch ne menge Schnee schipppen müßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man sich den Verkehrsfunk so anhört, war es keine schlechte Entscheidung, das Auto in der Garage zu lassen....

Nächstes WE sehen wir uns leider auch nicht! Da werde ich ein paar garantiert schneefreie Touren in kurzer Hose machen . Zur Ghetto-Weihnacht bin ich wieder an Board.

Bis dahin: schön aufpassen, dass der Schnee in der Eifel sich nicht in Eis und Matsche verwandelt, wie heute in Köln geschehen!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Dezember 2010)

@ Frau Surftigresa: Es war ein sehr schlechte Entscheidung


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

Muss Dir ja auch mal wieder 'ne Chance geben


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @ Frau Surftigresa: Es war ein sehr schlechte Entscheidung



Und fürs Wohnung putzen gibts nicht mal Alternativpunkte. Da lob ich mir doch, daß Schneeschippen Männerarbeit ist...


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> .... Da lob ich mir doch, daß Schneeschippen Männerarbeit ist...


 
...ich mir auch....


----------



## AnjaR (5. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir doch, daß Schneeschippen Männerarbeit ist...


 
Seit wann gibt's fürs Schneeschippen Punkte?
Ich hab heute drei mal die Auffahrt und die Straße geräumt. Dann dürfte ich mir ja 3 mal Punkte eintragen.
Ce la vie. Dafür leben wir im Wintermärchen.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2010)

Ob ich nun auf ner Hantelbank im warmen Zimmer liege oder kiloschweren Schnee draußen durch die Gegend schippe kommt wohl aufs selbe raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ob ich nun auf ner Hantelbank im warmen Zimmer liege oder kiloschweren Schnee draußen durch die Gegend schippe kommt wohl aufs selbe raus



und der kiloschwere Müll, den ich gestern rausgebracht habe?????

Volker, mir scheint, Du hast da Deine eigenen WP-Regeln


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> und der kiloschwere Müll, den ich gestern rausgebracht habe?????



Haste dein knarzendes Leidvoll an die Straße gestellt?


----------



## Handlampe (6. Dezember 2010)

Ein Bild das mir beim durchforsten meiner Sammlung wieder in's Auge gefallen ist und was ich euch auf keinen Fall vorenthalten möchte:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Dezember 2010)

Endlich hält sich mal einer an das, was auf ´nem Schild steht.


----------



## Freckles (6. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr fein.
> Ahrtalglühen, so mit richtigem Schnee ist doch was sehr Schönes.
> 
> 
> ...



Hach ja, dat war wieder mal ein rischtisch herrlisch Toürschen! 

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht über die Trails im Schnee zu "schliddern" .

Vielen Dank, Uwe für's Guiden und vielen Dank an alle für die super Stimmung!

Bis bald!
Angela


----------



## AGE73 (6. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein Bild das mir beim durchforsten meiner Sammlung wieder in's Auge gefallen ist und was ich euch auf keinen Fall vorenthalten möchte:



Schon mal jemand hier gewesen? :
http://www.witze-blogger.de/lustige-bilder/lustige-ortsnamen/pissen.jpg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. Dezember 2010)

Davon aber bitte kein Foto machen!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Dezember 2010)

Das hier wäre doch ein schönes Motiv


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja cool da würde ich auch noch hinziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (7. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja cool da würde ich auch noch hinziehen




Naja, kommt auf die Einwohner an.....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier noch ein Ziel für die nächste gemeinsame Männlein und Weiblein TeamTomburg Auslandsfahrt zwecks Fotoshooting


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. Dezember 2010)

Jungejunge, wo Ihr Euch so rumtreibt... 

@spitfire4: Ich finde gut, dass Du das Thema in Deiner Signatur weiter- und eigentlich sogar zurückführst auf's Thema: nämlich auf unsere Bikes.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Dezember 2010)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Naja, kommt auf die Einwohner an.....



Na da hast du natürlich Recht. Aber es wird doch wohl auch da ein par nette geben. Oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## Scottti (7. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein Bild das mir beim durchforsten meiner Sammlung wieder in's Auge gefallen ist und was ich euch auf keinen Fall vorenthalten möchte:



 Deutschlandtour 2008  -  Hatte ich schon ganz vergessen 
Ich habe von dieser Tour überhaupt keine Fotos Uwe, die must Du mir mal brennen.

Gruß,


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

Es geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es geht weiter



wir sind dabei was ist mit dem Rest?

Ps. Uwe wir fahren dann auch Bahn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuma-F (13. Dezember 2010)

Mit welchen Naturalien kann man denn den "Alfterer Getto Weihnacht" unterstützen (Glühwein finde ich nicht so originell)?


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Dezember 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Mit welchen Naturalien kann man denn den "Alfterer Getto Weihnacht" unterstützen (Glühwein finde ich nicht so originell)?



Hm,gute Frage.
Ich werde wieder Waffelteig machen.
Wir sind noch nicht ganz einig, ob wir wieder Grillen.
Ich persönlich fänd das gut.
Ansonsten fehlen auch noch antialkoholische Getränke, aber vielleicht besorgen wir das auch zentral und freuen uns über einen kleinen
Obulus. Werde das noch mal mit Uwe besprechen und den status quo posten.
By the way, schön das Du kommst!


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem Obulus fände ich besser, geht man vor Ort dann was holen. 
Wäre ja auch blöde wenn man Grillt und gleich mir ner halben Sau auf dem Camelback ankommt


----------



## Yuma-F (13. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ansonsten fehlen auch noch antialkoholische Getränke ...



Die frieren aber doch ein !!!!


----------



## Yuma-F (13. Dezember 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch blöde wenn man Grillt und gleich mir ner halben Sau ...



Hallo Thomas, welchen deiner Kollegen bezeichnest du denn als halbe Sau?


----------



## othom (13. Dezember 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, welchen deiner Kollegen bezeichnest du denn als halbe Sau?



wie komme ich da jetzt wieder raus


----------



## Yuma-F (13. Dezember 2010)

othom schrieb:


> wie komme ich da jetzt wieder raus



Wir sollten uns mal in Ruhe aussprechen, oder ?!


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2010)

Alfterer Getto Weihnacht..........





* ei ei ei *17. Weihnachtsfeier.....  18. Weihnachtsmarkt in Kölle ....19. Alfter Getto......


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie Barbara schon geschrieben hat: Getränke besorgen wir inc. Glühwein und vielleicht Eierpunch und unwärmende, also antialkoholische Getränke.
Außerdem gibt es Würstchen von unserem Metzger. 

Micha, kannst du Brötchen machen? Da würden dann prima die Würstchen rein passen.

Franz, wie sieht es mit Lebkuchen und Plätzchen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (14. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Franz, wie sieht es mit Lebkuchen und Plätzchen aus?




Ja, dann besorge ich Plätzchen, W-Stollen und Lebkuchen und so.


----------



## Freckles (14. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie Barbara schon geschrieben hat: Getränke besorgen wir inc. Glühwein und vielleicht Eierpunch und unwärmende, also antialkoholische Getränke.
> Außerdem gibt es Würstchen von unserem Metzger.
> 
> Micha, kannst du Brötchen machen? Da würden dann prima die Würstchen rein passen.
> ...



Ja, der Micha wird Brötchen mitbringen . Der hat gerade kein Internet ....


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Alfterer Getto Weihnacht..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit bist Du dann voll im Training 

!


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin das besagte WE nicht da, aber wohl im Laufe des Sonntags zurück. Werde mal schauen, was in Sachen Ghetto-Weihnacht vielleicht nocht geht, wird aber wenn sehr kurzfristig.


----------



## Tazz (14. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Damit bist Du dann voll im Training
> 
> !


Kannst ja mal nach mir am Samstag sehen  ob mein Zustand noch  geeignet ist


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2010)

Hat Jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich Klick-Pedal-Sohlen wieder dicht bekomme, nachdem ich die Cleats wieder abmontiert habe.

Hab ja noch gute Shimano Schuhe, die ich gut für den Winter benutzen könnte, allerdings dann auf Plattformpedalen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi Uwe,

Silikon. Wenn man schwarzes nimmt sieht es auch von unten gut aus 

VG

Jörg


----------



## supasini (15. Dezember 2010)

welchen Schuh hast du? bei einigen sind ja Sohlenstücke zum dranschrauben dabei, hab sowas noch irgendwo im Keller rumfliegen...


----------



## Alexson1985 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

würde am Wochenende gerne die Trails im Ahrtal (Rund um Ahrweiler oder auch woanders) unsicher machen. Hat wer Lust sich anzuschließen? Ggf. auch jemand der Erfahrung hat, da ich mir bei den letzten Touren noch nicht all zu viele Trails merken konnte und daher die "Verfahr-Gefahr" besonders hoch ist 

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2010)

Also heute war es ein absolutes Wintermärchen im Kottenforst.









Wollen wir hoffen das morgen noch was davon übrig ist.....


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2010)

da liegt ja kaum schnee  

bei uns geht quasi garnix, heute hat es schon wieder fast 10cm geschneit, langsam reichts! erst zum nachmitttag lockerte es auf und blauer himmel kam durch.
freue mich schon auf fahrbare wege und die tonnen-feier danach!


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss mich leider wegen akuter Arbeitsüberlastung für morgen ausklinken: werde dan von zu Hause aus ein bisschen in den Wald gehen, habe aber einfach noch zu viele Klausuren da liegen...


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2010)

Also im nordischen Kölner Flachland liegt auch mehr Schnee.





geknipst mit IhhFone


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2010)

Neee, was hast Du ein schönes Rad. Meins hat heute das erstemal Schnee gesehen und gespürt!


----------



## othom (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Alfterer Ghetto Weihnachtsrunde hat ja mal so richtig geschockt, die  Wanderer kamen ja aus dem staunen nicht raus. Mit 21 Leuten durch den  Schnee/Schneetreiben zu pflügen muss auch ziemlich Wild ausgesehen haben
Ich fand es Lustig  auch wenn ich nicht noch was länger geblieben bin zum Schluss

Würde gerne ein paar Bilder sehen die gemacht worden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (19. Dezember 2010)

War super , nen dickes Danke an alle und ganz besonders an Barbara und die Wißkirchens, die Ghetto Weihnacht war eine sehr nette Idee und das Wetter wie bestellt!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2010)

So, wohlbehalten daheim angekommen. Was für eine weiße Pracht heute! 
Danke an die Alfterer Brotherhood für den gelungenen Ausflug mit anschließendem Osterfeuer. Ach nee, das war was anderes 

Schade, keine Alternativpunkte mehr, die faulen Nachbarn haben auch mal den Schneeschieber angefasst...

Und gleich gibts wieder Glühwein, diesmal aber MIT Schuß


----------



## Manni (19. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schade, keine Alternativpunkte mehr, die faulen Nachbarn haben auch mal den Schneeschieber angefasst...



Also wenn Du unbedingt willst bei mir liegt noch alles voll vor der Tür 

War wie von euch gewohnt eine super Veranstaltung, vielen Dank an das TT-Team für die Mühe.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2010)

War super!

 Keiner verloren, keine Panne, eigentlich ganz untypisch 

Vielen Dank für die Bewirtung, habt einen Schuss für den Glühwein gut...

Hoffe, es sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen, in Köln war es doch ziemlich Sch... glatt.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## surftigresa (19. Dezember 2010)

Wie immer eine klasse Veranstaltung . Vielen Dank auch von mir an Barbara, Uwe & Thomas. Habt Ihr mal wieder klasse gemacht!!!

Die Rückfahrt war in der Tat ganz schön rutschig. Von Schnee über Schneematsch bis blankes Eis war alles vertreten. Als ich es dann gut bis nach Hause geschafft hatte, ist auf meinem Auto noch eine dicke Schneelawine vom Nachbardach gelandet. Riesenglück gehabt! Zwei Sekunden eher stand ich noch an der Seite vom Auto, die den Schnee abbekommen hat! Also ab sofort auch beim Rad ausladen immer den Helm anziehen ​


----------



## Tazz (19. Dezember 2010)

Na da möchte ich mich doch anschliesen 

*Danke an Uwe,Barbara und Thomas die Ghetto Weihnacht ist euch super gut gelungen* 

Danke schön für Glühwein, Eierpunsch, Tee, das riesige Feuer, die Würstchen die Waffeln und die Kekes von irgendeiner Mama...... und so weiter ........... es hat wirklich super spaß gemacht


----------



## Tazz (19. Dezember 2010)

P.S.: der heutige Held ist für mich übrigens sun909   der mit dem Rad von Köln angereist und mit dem selbigen auch nach Hause geradelt ist


----------



## stahlgabi (19. Dezember 2010)

auch von mir noch mal vielen, lieben Dank - an Barbara, Uwe + Thomas und an die netten Mitfahrer  .... bis auch auf unsere Rückfahrt ein gelungener Tag. Leider hat die DB wohl beschlossen, dass von Bonn nach Köln heute keine Züge fahren... wir sind dann zur Strassenbahn, die natürlich gerade weg war. Aber immerhin kam dann doch noch eine nach ner knappen Stunde Wartezeit. Aber die ist immerhin in 70 Minuten bis fast bis zu mir gefahren.


----------



## jokomen (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

super Sache gestern ! Mit so einer Horde durch die winterliche Landschaft zu pflügen, ohne eine Panne, ist alleine schon eine beachtliche Leistung ! Unsere Rückfahrt war aber aufgrund der chaotichen Verhältnisse (auch die der Bahn) etwas aufwendiger. Erst nach 22 Uhr  konnte ich das lang ersehnte warme Wasser meiner Wanne genießen.

Ein großes Lob an das Orga-Team! Für super Waffeln, tollen gut dosiertem Eierwunsch und leckeren Bratwürstchen fahre ich doch gerne stundenlang durch die Gegend.  Die Fotos krame ich auch noch aus, sobald die CAM wieder aufgetaut ist.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir einen im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten "herzlichen" Dank.

Nette Truppe, nette Runde und vorallem netter Abschluss. Unsere Rückfahrt war wohl deutlich unbeschwerlicher als mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.Wenn ich meinen Vorschreiber richtig interpretiere seit ihr auch nicht auf allzu vielen Naturalien sitzen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (20. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir ein DANKE!!!! 
War wieder mal eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung.
Habe selten so viele verschiedene Leckerein genascht.
Auf dem Nachhauseweg habe ich dann im Tiefschnee noch ein paar Kalorien
abgebaut und noch 3 Punkte eingefahren.
*Frohe Weihnachten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Micha (Trailjunkie)


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch noch ein herzliches Danke für die schöne Tour und das gemütliche Beisammensein. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Freckles (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern/innen nur anschließen: es war mal wieder eine super Tour durch's Kottenforster Winterwonderland und vor allem das Aufwärmen mit lecker Waffeln, Plätzchen, Würstchen und Brötchen und Heißgetränken . 

Wir sind noch heil nach Hause gefahren/gerutscht und sind sogar den Berg nach Niederbachem hochgekommen (bloß nicht stehenbleiben!!)

Vielen Dank an Barbara und die Wißkirchens für's Organisieren und Ausrichten und an alle Mitbiker für die klasse Tour.

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes 2011!

Micha + Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Dezember 2010)

Uns hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht

mit einer Horde Bikern

dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





zu trotzen 
dann zu



und


.
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!
Euer Ghetto-TT!


----------



## jokomen (20. Dezember 2010)

Na klar, nächstes Jahr gerne wieder ! Da sind wir doch dabei !

Hier noch die versprochenen Eindrücke der tollen Veranstaltung:


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2010)

*Jaa, seehr schön war's mit euch.*







Bevor die Ghettokinder an ihre Tonne durften wurde noch ein wenig im Schnee gespielt:








Jungejunge, das die deutsche Bahn so die Segel streicht hätte ich dann doch nicht vermutet. Obwohl ich es heute auch bemerkt habe. Als ich mit der Bahn von der Arbeit Heim wollte stand ich auch auf einem Bahnsteig ohne Zug.

Ansonsten hatten wir bei der Tour doch richtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Das Schneegestöber hat sich dann 2 Stunden nach dem Ende der Ghettoweihnacht in ekligen Regen verwandelt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Dezember 2010)

Jaa, seehr schön war's mit euch.







Das war sie also, die Ghetto-Tour 2010. Ein herzliches dankeschön an Alle, die dabei waren Auch wenn die Heimfahrt für einige net so dolle war
Bis nächstes Jahr


der Teemacher


----------



## on any sunday (21. Dezember 2010)

Plöde Ghetto Tour. Had mich gans grank gemacht und ter Onkel Doktor meind, ich soll zu Hauze pleiben und nich meer bis Weinnachten wergtätig sein. Isch verklag euch, ihr höhrt von meinen Rächtsanvalt, isch weis wo ihr eure Kastanien hais macht.


----------



## surftigresa (21. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung!

Naja, immerhin hast Du Dir diesen grauenhaften Weg zur Arbeit jetzt erspart! In Köln wird ja anscheinend gar nichts mehr gestreut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> In Köln wird ja anscheinend gar nichts mehr gestreut....



Womit denn auch, die Salz-Hallen sind leer! Man hat zwar wohl aus dem letzten Winter gelernt und die Lagerkapazitäten erhöht, aber wenn man dann kein Geld mehr hat, um die Hallen zu füllen...

Heute und morgen erstmal leichtes Antauen mit anschließendem Festfrieren des Schmelzwasser, was eine Freude! :kotz:

Jaja, der Herr Sonntach, kaum darf er wieder maloochen, haut ihn gleich so eine läppische Schneerunde um  Kute Pesserungk!


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Dezember 2010)

An dem Ghettofest konnte ich ja leider nicht teilnehmen, da ich mich in Norddeutschland herumgetrieben habe.

An Biken war nicht zu denken und auch die Fahrkartenausgabe des örtlichen Nahverkehrs war etwas unzugänglich.





Mit der Fahrkarte in der Hand wurde dann nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß, dafür aber umso stilvoller der Brocken erklommen.





Vorbei an stillen Wächtern ....





erreichte der Zug dann doch den Gipfel, auch wenn er im metertiefen Schnee nur zu erahnen war.





Einfach nur genial!





Ciao und bis bald wieder,
Ralf


----------



## surftigresa (22. Dezember 2010)

@blitzfitz

sehr geil 

Mit der Bahn bin ich auch schon zweimal fast gefahren.... wir haben sie jedesmal verpasst...


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Dezember 2010)

Goiiileess Bild Eine Dampflok ist doch was feines. Wenn ich daran denke, das der Oli vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Ding da oben fast zusammengekracht wäre.....

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Dezember 2010)

Mist, falsches Bild. Meine das hier








Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtfest.
Wird am Sonntag ab Tomburg gefahren? 
Gruß Michael


----------



## surftigresa (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Die Frage ist: kann man an der Tomburg noch fahren???
Ich habe mich gerade drei Stunden durch den Kölner Grüngürtel gequält. Grenzwertig! Da müssen wir erst mal wieder ein paar Spaziergänger durchschicken....

Viele Grüsse aus der Wintersporthochburg Köln,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2010)

Die TT-Zentrale wünscht allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen 
guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ( das mit dem Rutschen nicht zu wörtlich nehmen )!
Uwe, Thomas und Barbara




 



​


----------



## AnjaR (24. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße aus dem zuerst vereistem und jetzt wieder tief verschneitem Naafbachtal wünschen 

Anja und Jörg  


Wir hoffen Ihr kommt alle gesund und munter über die Feiertage und ins neue Jahr.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr wünschen Euch

Yogine&Yogi


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Weihnachtstage, ein recht neues Jahr und happy Trails.

Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage, ob morgen jemand von uns an der Tomburg fahren wird, kann ich verneinen. Zuviel Schnee

Habe eben mit Barbara und Uwe ne kleine Runde hier bei uns durch den Wald gedreht. Und das ging erstaunlich gut. War ne menge Wandervolk durch den Wald gelaufen. Daher waren die Wege auch relativ gut fahrbar.

Werd daher Morgen ab 11 Uhr von Alfter aus ne Tour machen. Wenn es nicht in der Nacht schon wieder Neuschnee gibt


Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle,
Jens und ich werden Morgen in Jammelshofen Skifahren sein. Vllt. hat ja jemand Lust dazu zu stoßen.


----------



## AGE73 (25. Dezember 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtfest.
> Wird am Sonntag ab Tomburg gefahren?
> Gruß Michael



Wünsche auch ein frohest Fest.

@micha
Wollte morgen auch eine Runde drehen....Todenfeld, Steinbach!?

Sollen wir uns treffen?

Möchte noch noch eine/r mit?

Ciao 
Angelo


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2010)

Jau, der Kottenforst ist einfach genial bei diesen Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AGE73 (26. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, da wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## meg-71 (26. Dezember 2010)

@micha
Wollte morgen auch eine Runde drehen....Todenfeld, Steinbach!?

Sollen wir uns treffen?

Möchte noch noch eine/r mit?

Ciao 
Angelo[/QUOTE]

sorry angelo habe ich zu spät gesehen, wie schauts denn die Woche aus ich habe frei bis nächstes Jahr
Gruß Michael


----------



## meg-71 (26. Dezember 2010)

War zwei Stunden im KoFo und zum Teil grenzwertig. Hier in Meckenheim sind kaum Pfade im Schnee. Im Godesberger Stadtwald und an der Waldau konnte man gut fahren. Von Waldautobahnen ist natürlich die rede an der Tomburg würde ich es wohl nicht probieren.
Gruß auch an den  7 hiller der mir zweimal begenet ist.
Soweit bis die Tage Michael


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Lieblingsrevier ist der Kölner Grüngürtel... 
Das Problem ist nur, dass die plattgetretenen Pfade zu schmal sind. D.h. wenn man Spaziergänger überholen will, muss man doch in den Tiefschnee. Ganz schön anstrengend 
Und ich hab' sogar einen Downhill gefunden . Ok, es war die Rodelpiste und die Eltern haben entsetzt ihre Kinder zurückgerufen, als ich mit dem Rad kam. Soviel Kopfschütteln wie in den letzten Tagen habe ich lange nicht mehr geerntet 

Aber, der Schnee muss genutzt werden . Wer weiss, vielleicht ist er in ein paar Monaten schon wieder weggetaut....


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wer weiss, vielleicht ist er in ein paar Monaten schon wieder weggetaut....



Jetzt bist du aber optimistisch


----------



## AGE73 (26. Dezember 2010)

meg-71 schrieb:


> @micha
> Wollte morgen auch eine Runde drehen....Todenfeld, Steinbach!?
> 
> Sollen wir uns treffen?
> ...



sorry angelo habe ich zu spät gesehen, wie schauts denn die Woche aus ich habe frei bis nächstes Jahr
Gruß Michael[/QUOTE]


Kein Thema Michael, ich konnte auch erst um 15.30 starten und brauchte für ne kleine runde nach W Dorf und zurück, bis es dunkel wurde.  Hatte zum Glück meine Labmpe dabei... War irgendwie sehr einsam auf dem Rückweg, aber auch eine coole Stimmung.
Bin zwischen den Tagen arbeiten...holen wir nach.
Ciao 
Angelo 
P.S: Habe mir Spikes (wegen der WR Pflicht) draufgezogen, echt geil!
Vor allem auf festgefahren Schnee/Eis


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2010)

Na, da hab ich ja jetzt ein zweites Lieblingsrevier für die Tiefschneejahreszeit: Das 7 Gebirge
Absolut genial. Alle Wege plattgetrampelt, selbst die Trails sind gut zu fahren, tolle Landschaften wie hier am Stenzelberg:






Heute eine klasse Tour mit Claus gefahren bzw. gedriftet. Viele Klassiker mitgenommen: Nücker F-Weg, Stenzelberg, Tiefschneeabfahrt von der Rosenau....ein Riesenspaß...Nonnenstromberg, Petersberg hintenrum...


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich ja jetzt ein zweites Lieblingsrevier für die Tiefschneejahreszeit: Das 7 Gebirge
> Absolut genial. Alle Wege plattgetrampelt, selbst die Trails sind gut zu fahren,



Sag ich doch

Wie gewohnt von dir ein klasse Bild, das ist mal ein ganz anderer Blickwinkel vom Stenzelberg!

VG Dirk


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Dezember 2010)

Feines Bild Uwe und klasse Perspektive!  Sicher ein Favorit für den Kalender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. Dezember 2010)

Jau, Sieben ist im Moment sehr fein, obwohl es heute schon teilweise etwas angetaut eisig war und wo nur eine Spur getrampelt wurde, war es etwas mühsam.

Großer Mensch auf uraltem Spochtgerät.





Panorami





Löwenburg von hinten.





Breiberge von vorne.


----------



## Handlampe (30. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Bilder, Herr Sonntag. Wie ich doch diese weiß lackierten Bäume liebe.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Herr Sonntag. Wie ich doch diese weiß lackierten Bäume liebe.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Freu mich schon auf morgen, endlich wieder mal aufs Rad.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Herr Sonntag. Wie ich doch diese weiß lackierten Bäume liebe.



Besser weiß lackierte Bäume als weiß lackierte Räder... 

Guten Rutsch und viel Spaß morgen abend, nächstes Mal sind wir auch wieder am Start!


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ....nächstes Mal sind wir auch wieder am Start!


 
immer diese Drohungen.... 

Euch auch einen guten Rutsch!!! Aber nur noch morgen Nacht. Danach habe ich die Nase voll von der Rutscherei in Köln


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
ã
ã
2 - 3 Fahrer habe ich schon beisammen, hÃ¤tte von Euch jemand Lust bei der Jagd mitzumachen? Der Termin steht fÃ¼r den 20. - 22.Mai, natÃ¼rlich mit Campen auf der Manie.

Bei Interesse in der IG *24h von Finale Ligure 2011 KBU *anmelden.

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jörg,
wie ist denn das zu verstehen. Die Freerider fahren nur bergab und die Matrixrider auch bergauf (oder nur bergauf????) 
Ist die Strecke für beide die selbe? Als was habt Ihr Euch denn angemeldet?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## on any sunday (31. Dezember 2010)

Ein eigenes Thema kostet nichts.  Spam ich halt hier. Ich hatte Interesse, allerdings nur wenn sich noch einer findet, der die folgende Woche in Finale bleiben würde. Nur für die 24h ist das mir Anfahrt zu weit.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2010)

---


----------



## Eifel-Litti (31. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht: Ich war gestern rund um die Burg unterwegs. Und es war alles andere als leicht, denn sobald keine Spuren vorhanden sind, taucht das Vorderrad so tief ein, dass man direkt steckenbleibt - jedenfalls ging es mir so, bei allerdings bescheidenen Fahrkünsten. Insofern ließen sich eigentlich nur die Waldautobahnen nutzen, deren Vorteil es war, dass sich überall Autospuren fanden (keine Ahnung, wer da rumgefahren ist).

Aber trotzdem war der Wald sehr schön.


----------



## meg-71 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen
kann mich da Guido nur anschließen. War gerade eine Runde um die Tomburg
und man kann nur da fahren wo Spuren sind. Zudem hat es hier jetz noch bei plus ein Grad angefangen zu regnen.
Bleibt also abzuwarten wie sich die Bedingungen bis Sonntag entwickeln.

Wünsche Euch allen bis dahin einen guten Rusch in neue Jahr und viel sonnige Tage auf den Trails. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Enrgy (31. Dezember 2010)

Wenn diese festgetretenen Spuren erstmal weich werden, geht sowieso garnix mehr. Bei uns ist das Zeug mitunter 15-20cm hoch. 
Leider ist ja noch kein vernünftiges Tauwetter in Sicht, so daß diese Phase etwas schneller durchschritten würde. Immer um die 0°C, da dauert das noch ewig, bis man wieder auf festem Grund fahren kann..


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Melanie,

schön, dass Du Dich hierfür interssierst. Die Einteilung nach Matrix- und Freeridern ist dieses Jahr neu. Ich verstehe den Text so, dass der Unterschied sich auf Lizenz- unf Freizeitfahrer bezieht. Ich werde das aber noch mal dirket in Finale anfragen.

Gruß Jörg



surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> wie ist denn das zu verstehen. Die Freerider fahren nur bergab und die Matrixrider auch bergauf (oder nur bergauf????)
> Ist die Strecke für beide die selbe? Als was habt Ihr Euch denn angemeldet?
> 
> ...


----------



## shmee (31. Dezember 2010)

Allen Tomburgern nen guten Rutsch! Kommt gut ins neue Jahr. 

Wenn der Schnee mal weg ist und mein Husten auch, sehen wir uns hoffentlich mal wieder öfters an der Tomburg.  

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Chris

...dir und Anna auch einen guten Rutsch.....bis nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2010)

So, die letzten Vorbereitungen für die Jahresendzeitfestivitäten sind abgeschlossen und es kehr die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ein.

Wir wünschen Euch Gesundheit und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (31. Dezember 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen: Euch allen ne johde Öwwajang!

Freut sich auf manch schöne Ausflugsfahrt mit Euch im neuen Jahr: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tomburger,

zuerst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich hoffe, ihr seit gut reingekommen?

Zur geplanten Tour morgen: Gibt es schon Tendenzen, in welche Richtung das Ganze gehen soll? Ich bin noch reichlich unentschlossen, ob ich mich mit abklingender Erkältung ein paar Stunden durch den Schnee wühlen soll oder nicht. Also, gibt es schon einen Plan?


----------



## Handlampe (1. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Tomburger,
> 
> zuerst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich hoffe, ihr seit gut reingekommen?
> 
> Zur geplanten Tour morgen: Gibt es schon Tendenzen, in welche Richtung das Ganze gehen soll? Ich bin noch reichlich unentschlossen, ob ich mich mit abklingender Erkältung ein paar Stunden durch den Schnee wühlen soll oder nicht. Also, gibt es schon einen Plan?



Hi Tom

Dir auch ein frohes und wie  Guido auch zu sagen pflegt, vor allem neues Jahr.

Ich denke mal wir werden uns Richtung Steinbach aufmachen, also nichts wirklich Langes. Hängt natürlich von den Bedingungen ab. Falls es wirklich so schwierige Bedingungen hat dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit nur bis zur Scheune zu fahren und dort gemütlich ein Stückchen Kuchen zu essen.


P.S.

Wünsche natürlich auch allen Anderen und vor Allem Tomburgern ein frohes neues Jahr gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da schließen wir uns gerne an 

Grüsse Angela und Micha


----------



## surftigresa (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues natürlich auch von mir!



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Ich denke mal wir werden uns Richtung Steinbach aufmachen, also nichts wirklich Langes. Hängt natürlich von den Bedingungen ab. Falls es wirklich so schwierige Bedingungen hat dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit nur bis zur Scheune zu fahren und dort gemütlich ein Stückchen Kuchen zu essen.
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal Carsten. Wäre also auch was für Dich . Keine Ausreden mehr!!!! Bis morgen! Freu' mich schon 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir werden uns Richtung Steinbach aufmachen, also nichts wirklich Langes. Hängt natürlich von den Bedingungen ab. Falls es wirklich so schwierige Bedingungen hat dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit nur bis zur Scheune zu fahren und dort gemütlich ein Stückchen Kuchen zu essen.



Das klingt saugut, dann melde ich mich mal flux an...bis morgen!


----------



## Freckles (1. Januar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Allen Tomburgern nen guten Rutsch! Kommt gut ins neue Jahr.
> 
> Wenn der Schnee mal weg ist und mein Husten auch, sehen wir uns hoffentlich mal wieder öfters an der Tomburg.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Chris, der Husten geht weg wenn du da draußen dem Schnee die Stirn bietest. 

Gute Besserung wünschen Micha und ich


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Schau mal Carsten. Wäre also auch was für Dich . Keine Ausreden mehr!!!! Bis morgen! Freu' mich schon
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Frohes neues an die versammelte Gemeinde und vor allem Gesundheit satt 

Bin noch unentschlossen wg morgen, hier regnet es und mein Radel ist nach gestern grad sauber im Flur...

Entscheide morgen früh...

Gruesse und viel Spass, wenn wir uns nicht sehn


----------



## Freckles (1. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Frohes neues an die versammelte Gemeinde und vor allem Gesundheit satt
> 
> Bin noch unentschlossen wg morgen, hier regnet es und mein Radel ist nach gestern grad sauber im Flur...
> 
> ...


 Gib dir einen Ruck und komm mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr, wir waren heute unterwegs zur Steinbach. Durch das Tauwetter nur sehr beschi..en zu fahren, macht nicht wirklich Spass.


----------



## surftigresa (1. Januar 2011)

Bis morgen ist das bestimmt schon wieder alles viel besser!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich drück euch die Daumen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Januar 2011)

Frohe neues Jahr zusammen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Verhältnisse morgen um die Tomburg sind. Hoffentlich gibt es Frost und Schnee diese Nacht.
Bei dem ganzen Eis auf den Wegen macht biken nicht wirklich spaß

Bis morgen


----------



## Scottti (1. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Frohe neues Jahr zusammen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie die Verhältnisse morgen um die Tomburg sind. Hoffentlich gibt es Frost und Schnee diese Nacht.
> Bei dem ganzen Eis auf den Wegen macht biken nicht wirklich spaß
> ...



Kurzer Lagebericht eines Ortsansässigen:

Spätestens in Todenfeld wird keiner mehr Lust haben weiter durch den Wald zu fahren. Aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten könnte ich mir eine Tour über den Radweg nach Adenau vorstellen (und von dort zur Hohen Acht?).
Selbst diese Route sollte noch genügend Möglichkeiten bieten sich auf Pappschnee spektakulär auf die Fratze zu legen. Vielleicht ist auch die Asphaltauffahrt von Kesseling zum Steiner Berg möglich....? Man könnte sich dann eine Tüte mitnehmen und auf der anderen Seite mit dem Fahrrand auf dem Schoß nach Mayschoss runter rodeln. 

Bis Morgen!


----------



## meg-71 (2. Januar 2011)

Keine TT Tour ohne Verluste und heute war es an mir. Ohne mich könnt ihr es schaffen.
Ich hoffe ihr habt es noch gut an die Steinbachtalsperre und zurück geschaft.
Grüße von der rennradelden Michaela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch noch tapfer durch den Schnee gekämpft ...
War ich froh, als es auf der Straße wieder rollte ..

SORRY für meine Verspätung heute Morgen (wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, ging es aber wohl mehrern iPhone Besitzern so http://www.iphone-ticker.de/2011/01/01/ein-guter-start-ins-neue-jahr-neues-iphone-weckerproblem/ .. und ich habe schon an mir gezweifelt ..) und DANKE fürs geduldige Warten!
Nächste Mal bin ich wieder pünktlich!


----------



## sun909 (2. Januar 2011)

Na, lieber Käfer, besser heute als morgen verschlafen 

Einen erfolgreichen 1.Tag!

Schönen Gruss, mir war es zu bäh heute da draußen...


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Januar 2011)

Ist ja schon komisch mit dem Team Tomburg. Je widriger die Verhältnisse sind, desto mehr Verrückte finden sich am Treffpunkt ein. Nur leider war auch der Treffpunkt, die Tomburg, heute nicht so richtig anfahrbar, so dass man sich etwas weiter unten im Dorf einfand.

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, es herrschten einfach ideale Wettkampfbedingungen. Und ich sage Wettkampf! 





Man kämpfte sich bis zur Erschöpfung die Abfahrt hinunter ......





oder eben, bis man vom Rad fiel. 





Am Anfang war uns die Sonne noch wohlgesonnen, später und kurz vor der Steinbachtalsperre schlug der Blizzard unbarmherzig zu!









Es wurde zwar gefahren (zumindest gab es ernsthafte Versuche), doch auch die eine oder andere Wanderstrecke erheiterte die Gemüter.





Gut, dass es auch Pausen gab. 





Es war wieder einmal ein guter Tag!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2011)

Gut, dass wir uns von unserem Ortsansässigen und seinen Horrorgeschichten nicht haben abschrecken lassen 

Ok, mit dem Auto war die Tomburg heute nicht zu erreichen.... aber mit dem Rad: beste Winterbedingungen  Nagut, die Rückfahrt auf Asphalt nach Todenfeld war ziemlich anstrengend! 

Bilanz: 3 Verluste (Weicheier... ) aber dafür an der Steinbach noch zwei Mountainbikende Italiener getroffen. Und das, wo denen doch immer kalt ist 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Mit den richtigen Leuten kann man bei allen Bedingungen Mega-Spass haben  Vielen Dank an die Guides Uwe und Olli und die vielen hochmotivierten Mitfahrer!!!!!! 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schönen Gruss, mir war es zu bäh heute da draußen...


 
... und es war gar nicht bäh da draussen!!!!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Januar 2011)

Jaja, ist ja gut: Ihr seid's einfach.

Grüßt neidisch: The local softegg


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2011)

Hier noch ein Bild von mir von den "idealen" Bedingungen







Nunja, mal ist so eine Tour ja lustig....ich muß das aber jetzt nicht den ganzen Winter so haben.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich sowas mal schreiben würde aber: Es war richtig schön auf den wenigen schlammigen Passagen zu fahren....da lief das Rad deutlich besser.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein paar Bilder:














http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=201112&stc=1&d=1293993000
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=201111&stc=1&d=1293993000


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Januar 2011)

Was für ein Tag!

Schon die Anfahrt von Alfter zur Tomburg durch den total vereisten Kofo ließ nichts gutes erahnen.

Und wie Herr Blitzfitz schon schrieb, Je widriger die Verhältnisse....... Team Tomburg halt
Hat aber sowas von spaß gemacht, War ne klasse Truppe am start 

Nur bei der letzten Abfahrt von Todenfeld zur Tomburg war die Schwerkraft einfach zu stark. Gleich 3X hat es mich vom Rad gehauen. Denke immer Geschwindigkeit ist alles. Aber bei solchen Verhältnissen, besser nicht so schnell. Sorry Michael, das ich Dich beim letzten Sturz gleich mit umgepflügt habe. Und das auch noch vor einer Horde Wanderer. Die hatten gut was zu lachen.

Bis bald!


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2011)

Auch ich habe die Tour heute sehr genossen, vorallem wegen der "etwas anderen" Balanceübungen. Danke an Uwe und den Rest.

Aber ich war schon ganz schön platt, als wir wieder an der Tomburg waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (2. Januar 2011)

Mir fallen auch gerade die Augen zu und meine Beine sind schweeeeeerrr!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es war wieder mal eine supergute und -lustige Tour, die richtig Spaß gemacht hat.

Danke an die Guides, die tolle Truppe, für die lustigen Stunts und Schneeballschlacht und die Bilder!

Ciao,
Micha + Angela


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Januar 2011)

Ja war ne Spassige rund gestern, hab zwar nicht viel von der gegend gesehn weil man sich hölisch auf den Weg konzentrieren muss.
Das war mit Abstand die Sturzreichste Runde die ich je mitgemacht, habe und keiner hat sich wirklich verletzt 
bis bald.

achso einen hab ich noch





gruss Peter


----------



## Tobert (3. Januar 2011)

Joo, super Runde! Lustige Fotos!

Gestern abend, auf der Couch sitzend... die Augen geschlossen ... , hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass auch die Couch sich leicht schlingernd/schleudernd duch die Gegend bewegt.  

Schöne Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2011)

So nachdem ich heute ausgeschlafen ( bis 3 Uhr) wieder gut gelaunt angefangen habe zu arbeiten, könnte ich die gestrige Tour schon wieder fahren. Vorausgesetzt die gleichen Leute wären wieder dabei.

Es war mir wie immer eine Ehre mit euch

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (3. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So nachdem ich heute ausgeschlafen ( bis 3 Uhr) wieder gut gelaunt angefangen habe zu arbeiten, könnte ich die gestrige Tour schon wieder fahren. Vorausgesetzt die gleichen Leute wären wieder dabei.



Dabei!!!!

Sitze auf der Arbeit, schaue auf die Schneeberge vor meinem Fenster und könnte sofort wieder los... hab' aber noch keinen meiner Kollegen zum Mittagspausen-Ride überreden können


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dabei!!!!
> 
> Sitze auf der Arbeit, schaue auf die Schneeberge vor meinem Fenster und könnte sofort wieder los... hab' aber noch keinen meiner Kollegen zum Mittagspausen-Ride überreden können



du arme


----------



## Schnucki (5. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Jahr allen Verrückten hier!!!! 

Ihr seit echt gaga, bei solchen Bedingungen auf's Rad - Respekt

LG
Das schönwetterfahr Schnucki 
(und wenn das Wetter mal nicht schön ist, dann war's nicht so geplant ;-)


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Januar 2011)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Jahr allen Verrückten hier!!!!
> 
> Ihr seit echt gaga, bei solchen Bedingungen auf's Rad - Respekt
> 
> ...



Auferstanden von den Verschollenen?? 

Willkommen zurück unter den Verrückten. 

Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag??? Eine Runde in kurzer Hose an der Tomburg?? Soll ja schön warm werden.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2011)

Ja, und mit Schwimmflügelchen, wenn man in die Nähe eines Fließgewässers kommt...


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag??? Eine Runde in kurzer Hose an der Tomburg?? Soll ja schön warm werden.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Hab' leider immer noch nicht meine Gabel zurück


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Hab' leider immer noch nicht meine Gabel zurück



Wenn dir eine Gabel fehlt fahr doch bei Porta vorbei die haben immer Besteck im Angebot 


Wünsch euch viel Spass am Sonntag


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine Gabel fehlt fahr doch bei Porta vorbei die haben immer Besteck im Angebot


 
Ich will aber MEINE Gabel wieder haben!!!! Jetzt wo der Frühling kommt, brauche ich doch mein Liteville wieder


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine Gabel fehlt fahr doch bei Porta vorbei die haben immer Besteck im Angebot



Hehe, der Spruch des Tages! 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (7. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ....brauche ich doch mein Liteville wieder



Glaub mir, Liteville braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe das was schickes als Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer gefunden. Ahrtal Trailen auf hohem Niveau:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]YouTube        - Teufelsloch[/nomedia]

Allmountain Hardtails scheinen ganz groß im Kommen zu sein 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine Gabel fehlt fahr doch bei Porta vorbei die haben immer Besteck im Angebot
> 
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spass am Sonntag



Goiiler Spruch
Frau Surftigresa: kauf Dich mal ein Elektromotor. Damit Du die Berge auch mal hochkommst.....

Man sieht sich.


----------



## meg-71 (7. Januar 2011)

Wie machen Leichtwill jetzt auch Pedelekts?

Gruß Michael mit dem Besteckkasten zwischen den Zähnen


----------



## Merlin (8. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Hab' leider immer noch nicht meine Gabel zurück




Was war das nochmal für ein Fabrikat?


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe das was schickes als Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer gefunden. Ahrtal Trailen auf hohem Niveau:
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Dirtbike, hat sehr straffe 100 mm vorne und ist ziemlich klein.
Das Video ist schon was älter, wenn du Henning dort mal leif sehen willst, dann solltest du dir Fronleichnam freihalten  (nähere Infos heute abend)


----------



## surftigresa (8. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht denn der Wald an der Tomburg aus?

Hier in Köln habe ich gerade versucht bei Königsdorf in die Ville zu kommen und musste feststellen, dass der Wald eine einzige Eisplatte ist . Kein Meter fahren war da möglich!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2011)

Dürfte wohl überall gleich eisig sein. Ist halt immer so, daß der festgetretene Schnee auf den Wegen bei Tauwetter zu Eis wird, was dann noch langsamer taut als der Rest drumherum.
So ist es nicht unüblich, daß man bei herrlicher Sonne durch die grüne Landschaft auf einem Eisband daherschlittert.


----------



## john_sales (8. Januar 2011)

Euer "Normal ist anders" - Team ist ja verdammt fleißig.
Da kann ich ja bald nicht mehr mit euch fahren^^

Viel Spaß an der Tomburg und Melanie eine schnelle Wiederkehr der Gabel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin heut in Richtung Rureifel unterwegs gewesen da gings bis auf eine Auffahrt ganz gut sofern man das mit der Region um die Tomburg vergleichen kann. Der Eifler an sich ist ja recht selten und daher sind die Wege bei uns wohl nicht so eisig eingewalzt wie in den Ballungsgebieten. Gibt aber acuh hier immer wieder längere Eisplatten. Meist ist aber schon ne paar Zentimeter breite Fahrrinne aufgetaut. Man sieht nur aus wie Hakki !

Denke wenn ihr von der T-Burg in Richtung Steinbach / Hardtburg rollt dann müssts gehen. Decke Tönnes könnts was eisiger sein der liegt ja recht hoch.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Januar 2011)

@Hubert,
Danke! Das lässt mich hoffen. Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich heute schon Hochwasser-Tourismus betrieben...

Wer ist denn sonst noch morgen dabei?

@john_sales,
auch danke. Die Hoffnung habe ich aber schon fast aufgegeben.... Kann doch nicht so schwer sein! Grrrrrr.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wer ist denn sonst noch morgen dabei



Ich.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Januar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich.


 
 Lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Vielleicht bekomme ich gegenüber Thomas und John ja auch noch Unterstützung von jemanden aus der "Langsamfahr-Fraktion"???? Bitte, bitte!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr gesehen.


In 2010 habe ich auf meinen Rädern nur 9700km geschafft. Da ist noch Luft nach oben.



surftigresa schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich gegenüber Thomas und John ja auch noch Unterstützung von jemanden aus der "Langsamfahr-Fraktion"???? Bitte, bitte!!!!!!!!!


Im letzten Winter hast Du mich im Schee abgehängt.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ... dann solltest du dir Fronleichnam freihalten  (nähere Infos heute abend)



Es ist "heute Abend", wo darf man sich wieder anmelden? 

Gruesse

PS: vielleicht verstärke ich morgen die "gemütliche" Fraktion, hängt vom Wetter ab...


----------



## LukePC (9. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub für die Stunde Anfahrt ist mir das morgen noch zu unsicher mit der Fahrbarkeit der Wege. 
Vielleicht fahre ich jedoch diesseits des Rheines ein wenig.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2011)

....ich bin raus. Ich werde dann wieder angreifen wenn das Thermometer die 20 Grad Marke überschritten hat.
Bis dahin heißt es ein wenig: Alternative Sportarten: Tapete ab - und Betondecke einreißen. 
Ganz schön anstrengend....vor allem das mit dem Bohrhammer...


----------



## supasini (9. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Es ist "heute Abend", wo darf man sich wieder anmelden?
> 
> Gruesse
> 
> PS: vielleicht verstärke ich morgen die "gemütliche" Fraktion, hängt vom Wetter ab...



HIER!


----------



## Giom (9. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... Ich werde dann wieder angreifen wenn das Thermometer die 20 Grad Marke überschritten hat.



ist schon... hatte eben gefüllte 30°C im Anstieg nach Alp d'Huez


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> ist schon... hatte eben gefüllte 30°C im Anstieg nach Alp d'Huez



Schnauz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> HIER!



Und wie immer schade das nicht auch die arbeitende Bevölkerung dran teilnehmen kann


----------



## supasini (9. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und wie immer schade das nicht auch die arbeitende Bevölkerung dran teilnehmen kann



Wieso das? ist doch extra freundlich: ein Brückentag und gut ist (das Problem haben dieses Jahr dann eher Lehrer u.ä., die keine freien Tage nehmen können... Fronleichnam ist traditionell mit Abiprüfungen besetzt)


----------



## surftigresa (9. Januar 2011)

Selber Schuld, alle die heute nicht an der Tomburg waren!!! Und das waren verdammt viele. 

Endlich mal wieder bis ins Ahrtal gekommen, endlich mal wieder Trails GEFAHREN, eine reissende Ahr gesehen, mindestens 5 Seen durchquert, die Sonne gesehen, nicht einmal gefroren,.... 
Kurz: einfach nur richtig Spass gehabt 

Ok, John und der Matsch haben uns gut platt gemacht . Aber auch das war schon lange mal wieder überfällig 

Ein dickes Dankeschön an Thomas und John für einen herrlichen Sonntag 

Gruss,
Melanie, die mal wieder so richtig zufrieden ist


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und wie immer schade das nicht auch die arbeitende Bevölkerung dran teilnehmen kann



Ich denk, du arbeitest nachts?! Und so fit wie du bist, kannste nach Ladenöffnung problemlos jede Tour mitfahren. Danach schnell heim, duschen, futtern und ab in die Poofe für 5h. Sollte doch gehen?


----------



## Manni (9. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> HIER!



Kann man als Local auch 1-2 Touren mitfahren, ohne das Komplettprogramm zu buchen  

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Geht nicht....

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Januar 2011)

Was für eine Wasserschlacht an und um der Tomburg. Jedes " Rinnsal" führte Hochwasser.

Aber der absolute Hammer war die Ahr.
Noch nie erlebt, das die soviel Wasser führte. Wahnsinn. Man hörte das Rauschen des Wassers schon von weitem. In Altenahr nahm Sie sogar ne Abkürzung durch den Tunnel (nicht Umgehungsstraße) Uns zwang Sie auch andere Wege einzuschlagen. Hätten wir mal auf die Feuerwehr gehört In Ahrbrück hatten wir sogar glück. Da wollte das THW gerade die Brücke sperren.

Danke an Melanie und John für diesen herlichen MTB-Tag.
War ganz schön feddich, als ich endlich zuhause ankam.

Bis bald


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2011)

Kollege, 
Du schwächelst  ?

Ei Ei Ei, so kommst du im Urlaub ja keinen Berg mit der Melanie hoch...

Habe schon eine lange Nase von eurer Tour heute gemacht bekommen. Trails wieder fahrbar und so.

Schönen gruss


----------



## surftigresa (9. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kollege,
> Du schwächelst  ?
> 
> Ei Ei Ei, so kommst du im Urlaub ja keinen Berg mit der Melanie hoch...


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich denk, du arbeitest nachts?! Und so fit wie du bist, kannste nach Ladenöffnung problemlos jede Tour mitfahren. Danach schnell heim, duschen, futtern und ab in die Poofe für 5h. Sollte doch gehen?



Asche auf mein Haupt, wußte gar nicht das du soviel von mir hälst

Aber ich muß dir Recht geben die Touren müßte man auch mit einem schlafendem Auge fahren können

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was für eine Wasserschlacht an und um der Tomburg.


Aber nur von unten. Eigentlich sind wir trocken geblieben.



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jedes " Rinnsal" führte Hochwasser.
> 
> Aber der absolute Hammer war die Ahr.
> Noch nie erlebt, das die soviel Wasser führte. Wahnsinn. Man hörte das Rauschen des Wassers schon von weitem. In Altenahr nahm Sie sogar ne Abkürzung durch den Tunnel (nicht Umgehungsstraße)








Der blaue Punkt hinten am Tunnel ist ein RR Fahrer. Nachdem wir durch sind, ist er auch gefahren.



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> War ganz schön feddich, als ich endlich zuhause ankam.


Es waren doch nur knapp 100km / 1600Hm 

Weitere Bilder


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Januar 2011)

Wow, das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn.
Ich hoffe auf dem Altenahrer Parklplatz stand kein Auto mehr...


----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn.
> Ich hoffe auf dem Altenahrer Parklplatz stand kein Auto mehr...


Ganz bestimmt nicht. Die Bäume im Wasser hatten ca. 20 Sachen drauf, das reisst jedes Auto mit.

-trekki


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Januar 2011)

:d


----------



## route61 (11. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...
> In Ahrbrück hatten wir sogar glück. Da wollte das THW gerade die Brücke sperren.
> ...



Sind schon beindruckend, diese Bilder von der Ahr. Hab ähnliches von der Erft und einem seiner Zubäche, dem Eschweilerbach erlebt, am Sonntag.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2011)

Sonntag kleine Frühlingsrunde ab der Tomburg?


----------



## Freckles (14. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag kleine Frühlingsrunde ab der Tomburg?



Das hört sich sehr gut an!! Bin dabei, der Micha auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2011)

Kuchen?

Scheune?

Dann bin ich dabei 

grüße


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kuchen?
> 
> Scheune?
> 
> ...



Jau....vorher vielleicht noch ein wenig Hochwassertourismus an der Ahr...

...ich setz mal ne Tour rein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag kleine Frühlingsrunde ab der Tomburg?



Ich hätte da noch eine Frage wir fahren aber doch in kurz oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an!! Bin dabei, der Micha auch!



Gut zu wissen


----------



## meg-71 (14. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau....vorher vielleicht noch ein wenig Hochwassertourismus an der Ahr...
> 
> ...ich setz mal ne Tour rein.



Hochwasserterorissmus fällt aus die Ahr ist im Bett
Gruß Michael


----------



## surftigresa (14. Januar 2011)

Da hättet ihr mal alle eine Woche früher aufstehen müssen 

Wünsche Euch viel Spass!!!


----------



## LukePC (16. Januar 2011)

Sieht ja so aus, als könnte es eine halbwegs gemütliche Runde werden.
Immerhin sind wieder viele von heute (eigentlich schon gestern) dabei, die dann auch schon etwas ausgepowert sein könnten. 

Außerdem hab ich ne mitfahr Gelegenheit gefunden


----------



## john_sales (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe du bist fertig, ich komm nähmlich gleich.


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2011)

...bin leider raus, "Hals" nicht besser ((

Guten Hunger an der Scheune, seufz...

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2011)

> Ich hoffe du bist fertig, ich komm nähmlich gleich.
> ...
> ..bin leider raus, "Hals" nicht besser
> 
> ...


Mein Gott, hier lesen doch auch Kinder


----------



## Merlin (16. Januar 2011)

So, endlich auf der Couch...war ein langer Tag, aber Spaß hats gemacht.

Das Vischltal ist doch immer wieder klasse. Zum Glück ging es heute bergab. Au weia, haben wir ausgesehen. 

Schrock rechts im nassen hat sich als so lala herausgestellt. Trocken gehts auf jeden Fall besser. 

Die Scheune war wie immer der krönende Abschluss. Die Lasagne ist gerade im Ofen, aber so richtig hunger hab ich nicht.


----------



## john_sales (16. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer und an Uwe für meine gelungene erste Tour dieses Jahr.
Nachdem ich die technischen Wiedrigkeiten erfolgreiche bekämpft hatte, 
lief ja alles wunderbar, und mehr Matsch kann man sich ja kaum wünschen^^.
Krönender Abschluss in der Scheune, 
der Weg zum Auto war aber dann nochmal eine Ausdauerprobe.

Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.

Gut, dass Braten mit Bandnudeln und Rotkohl zuhause bereitstanden,
jetzt bin ich glücklich, satt und müde.
Meine Schuhe haben die ganze Dusche homogen Schokoladenfarben überzogen.

Werd ich mich aber gleich wieder Richtung Aachen aufmachen, hoffentlich schlaf ich nicht im Zug ein.

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## LukePC (16. Januar 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Super tour, wenn auch (aufgrund des Untergrundes) sehr anstrengend. 

Und wieder mal hatte ich nur unzureichend Futter dabei, obwohl ich schon einiges eingepackt hatte. Danke für die Lebkuchen für die letzten Kilometer. Die waren die Rettung


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2011)

Jau. War ein schönes Schlammsuhlen mit euch. Dank diverser Pannen und Orientierungsproblemen des Guides war es wieder eine echte TT Tour.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2011)

Auch uns hat es gut gefallen, war weiimmer herrlich. Dank der rechlich angereisten Mitfahrer. Der Schulter geht es auch schon wieder besser.

Grüsse Angela und MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Januar 2011)

Soderle, nach langer wetterbedingter Abstinenz hab ichs dann auch mal wieder ohne Holz unter den Füßen gewagt. 






Fahren war zwar nur ab und zu drin, dafür weiß ich jetzt das Sulzschnee besser bremst als Formula.






Schöner Trail wars trotzdem, werden wir im Sommer auf jeden Fall wieder hin.






Gruß aus dem hoffentlich bald wieder winterlichen München

http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&sultur&frs


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. Januar 2011)

Soso der Herr Wahlmünchner, ganz schön hardcore unterwegs, Respekt.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Januar 2011)

Danke. Made by Ahrtal


----------



## ingoshome (18. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> :
> Gruß aus dem hoffentlich bald wieder winterlichen München
> :





Hinterhältiger Verräter! .... ich hatte uns schon einen so schönes
Frühsommerbergerl für's wikend ausgesucht und DU? ... kommst mit sowas!?

dann geh ich halt ohne dich und puste all die Schneeflöckchen wieder weg ...
und lasses ordendlich krachen


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Januar 2011)

Ruhig Blut ich bin ja dabei, aber da ich warscheinlich ab dieser Woche endlich mein Weihnachtspräsent in Form dieses Doppelsnowboards




habe, muss ich leider auf die Richtigkeit des Wetterberichts hoffen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Januar 2011)

Hi!

OH man, ist das ein mist ohne Internet

Werde morgen um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg sein. Wird ne kleine Runde gedreht- Muß wieder früh Richtung Heimat zurück-

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> OH man, ist das ein mist ohne Internet



Gibts da keine Äpp dafür? 


Ja, da merkt man erstmal, wie "abhängig" man von dem Teufelszeug ist. Geht ja nix mehr ohne. Den Spaß hatte ich letzten Sommer auch, als 3 Wochen (!) unsere ganze Straße vom Telefonnetz gekappt wurde und die Teledoof es nicht gebacken bekam, die marode Leitung zu flicken.


----------



## surftigresa (23. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg sein. Wird ne kleine Runde gedreht- Muß wieder früh Richtung Heimat zurück-
> 
> Ciao Thomas


 
Dabei!!!!! 
Tempo muss allerdings langsam sein. Ich bin erst seit gestern abend zurück und noch völlig platt. Aber geht ja eh nur um Punkte 

Ne gute Woche war ich jetzt im Grunde auch ohne Internet. Im Hotel eingelogt habe ich versucht auf westliche Seiten zu kommen, bin aber entweder geblockt oder auf kommunistische Seiten weitergeleitet worden.... Definitiv kein Land für mich.


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2011)

Schwirre leider noch in Würzburg rum ohne Radel, bin (mal wieder...) nicht am Start 

Und fahr den Thomas nicht wieder platt 

Gruesse


----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2011)

Also wenn das mal nichts für unsere Bikebergsteiger ist:








Für den Testbericht von diesem Gefährt hat ein alter Kumpel von mir die Fotos gemacht.
Gucks du hier


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

So, Rad ist geputzt und der Besitzer frisch geduscht. Oh man, war das ne Tour heute von der Tomburg. Oben auf dem Bergen lag feinster Schnee (von oben kam noch neuer Schnee hinzu) , aber wehe man ist ins Tal gefahren (Regen). Und Schlamm in allen leckeren Sorten.

Aber mal ganz großen RESCHPECKT an Melanie. Gestern noch in Bangkok und heute an der Tomburg. Normal ist anders
Auch wenn Sie gegen Ende der Tour Oli und mich schon als fahrende Schnitzel angesehen hat. Etwas ausgehungert die Gute

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (23. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz großen RESCHPECKT an Melanie. Gestern noch in Bangkok und heute an der Tomburg. Normal ist anders


 
Danke! Jaja, um dem Teamnamen gerecht zu werden, muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen. Dafür fliegt man dann auch schon mal nach Bangkok 

Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja auf eine gemütliche, kurze Runde eingestellt... aber dann kam Olli.... lange nicht mehr so gekämpft um wieder ans Auto zu gelangen.

Aber nach einer riesigen Portion Nudeln mit Würstchen (garantiert kein Hund oder Katze....) ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung . Nach ner stressigen Woche hat das so richtig gut getan!!!!!!







Gestern noch 30º und heute schon wieder im Schnee


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2011)

War die Melanie im Dschungelcamp?


----------



## ultra2 (23. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War die Melanie im Dschungelcamp?



Und schon wieder rausgewählt.


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Januar 2011)

Bangkok ? 

Nach meinem wissen fliegen da doch nur Männer hin  
( Ihr wisst schon warum )

wegduck


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Januar 2011)

@ Uwe
Die Dinger kenn ich, sind aber etwas teuer fürn Laufrad finde ich, aber für Leute mit zuviel Geld ne super Sache.


Also mit regen hatte wir Gestern kein Problem, ca. -10 Grad und feinster Powder, aber überzeugt euch selbst.











Dazu gab sich die Sonne dann noch alle Mühe Stimmung ins Bild zu bringen.











Mehr hier: http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&luna11&tt


----------



## shmee (24. Januar 2011)

Hammer Bilder!! Atemberaubend....


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Januar 2011)

die sind doch getürkt ( neid )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, daß sich hier jemand Masif unbeliebt macht?! 

Aber bei uns war es auch toll:


----------



## surftigresa (24. Januar 2011)

@Basti

Wahnsinnsbilder

Aber das vom Energy ist noch ein bisschen besser


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Januar 2011)

keine Ahnung wer? Schönes Foto, aber du musst den Objektivdeckel abnehmen

@ Chris, Melanie

Danke


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Januar 2011)

mut du bei Handlampe für den Kalender posten


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> mut du bei Handlampe für den Kalender posten



Da ich mir alle Bilder gerade angeschaut habe muß ich dem Beipflichten. Da kannst du einige in den Kalender setzen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Tazz (24. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Also mit regen hatte wir Gestern kein Problem, ca. -10 Grad und feinster Powder, aber überzeugt euch selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Boh, **wie cool... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Januar 2011)

Hey Seb!

Gibt es bei Euch keinen eigenens Forum??? Stell da bitte die Bilder rein. Das ist sowas von unfair......
Bilder sind der Wahnsinn

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Freckles (24. Januar 2011)

... echt sprachlos! Vor allem dieses superkitschigschöööööönnne mit dem goldenen Schnee, dem Biker und der Hütte aber vor ganz allem das danach *MUSST *du nominieren bitte (#38)!!

Das ist bei München oder weiter rein inne Alpen drinne?

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2011)

Habs mir schon gedacht, daß hinter dem Link noch mehr so Schweinereien zu finden sind und deshalb erstmal nicht geöffnet.
Nun, irgendwie bin ich wohl doch draufgekommen und meine Befürchtungen wurden noch weit übertroffen 

Extremst reizvolle Bilder!! 


Ich sollte auch nochmal studieren und nach Minga ziehn


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank liebe Leutz

@ Angela
wird gemacht

@Volker
Vielleicht als Rentner, haben da in Geschichte ein paar sitzen


----------



## ingoshome (25. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Seb!
> 
> Gibt es bei Euch keinen eigenens Forum??? Stell da bitte die Bilder rein. Das ist sowas von unfair......
> Bilder sind der Wahnsinn
> ...



Doch ... das gibt es ... aber die Reaktionen sind da bei weitem weniger herzlich   ( *

Da gibt's glaub auch sehr viele die unzufrieden und sauer sind weil sie den Sonntag am Sofa verbracht haben 

hier habe ich grad noch zwei für euch gefunden:






Hier der "Lohn" für gemütliches Starten am Morgen:






Hütte zu - aber nette Fotos 

LG!ingo

PS: den Seb bekommt ihr übrigens nimmer zurück - mit dem kann man richtig biken gehn 

*) PPS: Kostprobe: http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?do&ibc-post&7944340&tooLow


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal das mit dem rad drauf fürs Foto der Woche hochgeladen. Wäre supernett wenn ihr das liken(gefällt mir) würdet.


----------



## ingoshome (25. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das mit dem rad drauf fürs Foto der Woche hochgeladen. Wäre supernett wenn ihr das liken(gefällt mir) würdet.



Das?:





hat geklappt!



Edit: Eigentlich schade, dass da nicht so die 100m senkrecht-runter rauskommen, die knapp 50 cm neben dem Radl losgehn .... und unsere
Heidenangst, dass das Radl dahin kippt, wenn es kippt. Hätte uns mindestens ne halbe Stunde Kletterei gekostet


----------



## Merlin (25. Januar 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrghh


Seb, du A.....rmleuchter.

Wie soll ich denn jetzt bitteschön nicht depressiv werden?​


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das mit dem rad drauf fürs Foto der Woche hochgeladen. Wäre supernett wenn ihr das liken(gefällt mir) würdet.



Schon passiert....wobei ich aber einige andere Bilder der Serie noch besser finde, aber du mußt es wissen.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht's denn nächstes WE aus. Eigentlich ist Auwärtsspiel angesagt. Bei dem Schlamm sollte es allerdings nicht zu auswärts sein.
Jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (25. Januar 2011)

Hinteres Ahrtal vielleicht. Ist zwar nicht wirklich weit weg, aber ich denke, da ist noch am wenigsten Schlamm.


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schon passiert....wobei ich aber einige andere Bilder der Serie noch besser finde, aber du mußt es wissen.



Echt, welche meinst du?
Sorry Tom


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Januar 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Doch ... das gibt es ... aber die Reaktionen sind da bei weitem weniger herzlich   ( *
> 
> Da gibt's glaub auch sehr viele die unzufrieden und sauer sind weil sie den Sonntag am Sofa verbracht haben
> 
> ...



Bin sprachlos.........


----------



## surftigresa (25. Januar 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> PS: den Seb bekommt ihr übrigens nimmer zurück - mit dem kann man richtig biken gehn


 
Den wollen wir so schnell auch nicht zurück.... erst einmal wollen wir ihn ja noch besuchen kommen


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2011)

mein Favorit wäre dieses hier:


----------



## Handlampe (26. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hinteres Ahrtal vielleicht. Ist zwar nicht wirklich weit weg, aber ich denke, da ist noch am wenigsten Schlamm.



Schuld? Bisschen was Neues probieren. Auf den Aremberg, weiter Ahraufwärts: Ahrhütte - Lambertstal ?


----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2011)

Im Ahrtal würd ich am Sonntag auch gerne mitfahren. Lampertstal und weiter ahraufwärts ist es doch recht weich und waldig, da dürfte der Vischelfaktor erheblich sein.
Andererseits rund um Schuld und am Aremberg gibt es auch Fels: ich wär vermutlich dabei, so oder so!


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bisschen was Neues probieren.



Was neues probieren!!!! Jaaaaaaaaaa 

Treffpunkt Tomburg oder direkt Ahrtal?

Muss noch meine Gabel wieder ins Liteville bauen. Aber durch die Zeitverschiebung bin ich abends immer so ko, dass ich das nicht mehr hinbekomme...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bei dem Schlamm sollte es allerdings nicht zu auswärts sein.
> Jemand nen Vorschlag?



Schwedenkopf, Krausberg, Alfred-Dahm, Steinhalskopf und Katzenley
waren selbst letztes WE  relativ schlammfrei und ab morgen soll es trocken bleiben 

VG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (26. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mein Favorit wäre dieses hier:



Einfach nur WHOW!!!!!! 

Ciao,
    Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2011)

>



Irgendwie muss ich bei dem Bild immer an Kaiserschmarrn denken !


----------



## ingoshome (26. Januar 2011)

ich glaub der Seb auch - habe ihn zwei mal dran vorbei gescheucht - Gegessen wird daheim! DAS Licht war wichtiger


----------



## Handlampe (26. Januar 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> ich glaub der Seb auch - habe ihn zwei mal dran vorbei gescheucht - Gegessen wird daheim! DAS Licht war wichtiger



...das Bild solltest du auch mal zum Bild der Woche vorschlagen.


----------



## ingoshome (26. Januar 2011)

Danke - Aber zur Zeit keine Chance gegen die Full-Facer! .... Das ist IBC-Realität!

Vielleicht kann von euch jemand mit Photoshop gut umgehn? Dann evtl. !?

... Aber an Seb: Setz Deins undbedingt mal da rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=490119
Am besten über meinen Link, an den Du über die Zitatfunktion kommst. (Code ändern!)
der Grinsekater hat das auch so gemacht - überall nur den Link reingesetzt, dass die
Leut direkt beim voting landen ...

Und ausserdem: kommen all die netten Leute aus diesem Thread dich wirklich mal
besuchen? Müssen wir dann eine feine Tour aussuchen? Machen wir!?
Aber Meli muss in ihrem Bus schlafen!! 

LG!ingo


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Müssen wir dann eine feine Tour aussuchen? Machen wir!?
> Aber Meli muss in ihrem Bus schlafen!!


 
Während Ihr die Tour macht  Das könnt Ihr mir doch nicht antun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (26. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn nächstes WE aus. Eigentlich ist Auwärtsspiel angesagt. Bei dem Schlamm sollte es allerdings nicht zu auswärts sein.
> Jemand nen Vorschlag?



La Reunion; da ist sicher besseres Wetter und wir könnten auch so ein 
paar endgeile Fotos schießen.In einer der letzten Bike´s waren auch nette 
Tourvorschläge d´rin.Wäre nur das Problem mit der Anreise und dem zur Verfügung stehenden Zeitrahmen!


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2011)

Hört sich gut an! Wir können ja einfach mal von der Tomburg aus starten und gucken, wie weit wir kommen


----------



## Handlampe (26. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es den Termin für das Auswärtsspiel


----------



## Langenfelder (27. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Wir können ja einfach mal von der Tomburg aus starten und gucken, wie weit wir kommen


 

das gäb aber ne menge WP Punkte


----------



## john_sales (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch mit zum TT-Auswärtsspiel.
Hab mein neues,altes Rad jetzt komplett zerlegt und erneuert.
Leider hat die neue Elixier direkt mal einen Dichtring gefressen. Nachdem ich die Sauerei dann weggemacht hab, die Bremse auch zerlegt und mit nem neuen Dichtring nebst erneuter Entlüftung wieder in Gang gebracht habe, schreit die Bremse ohrenzerfetzend weil etwas Bremsflüssigkeit beim Auslaufen auf die Beläge gekommen ist.

Bin grade fertig geworden^^ 2:47
Viel Spass euch allen und bis bald

Und jetzt habe ich so was von Rücken..........


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2011)

ich bin raus  - geht einfach nicht, ich kann den Lenker nicht umgreifen...



supasini schrieb:


> auffe schnauze resp. auf Eisplatte ausgerutscht, ca. 5+ m gerutscht, aua gemacht, neue hose und neue handschuhe ramponiert, abschürfungen und prellungen an der ganzen rechten körperseite und links den daumen verstaucht.





supasini schrieb:


> Danke für die Anteilnahme, vielleicht kann ich aber morgen schon wieder auf's Rad (TT-Auswärtsspiel, hatte ich mich so drauf gefreut...) - richtig Sorgen macht mir mein Daumen, damit kann ich zur Zeit noch nix richtig umgreifen, wird aber langsam besser. Wenn ich morgen wieder schalten und bremsen kann geh ich fahren!



ist über Nacht leider dicker und eher schlimmer geworden.
Passt gut auf Eis auf! Es liegt ziemlich viel im Wald!


----------



## Langenfelder (30. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß sich hier jemand Masif unbeliebt macht?!
> 
> Aber bei uns war es auch toll:


 das Bild würd ich für November nominieren


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Januar 2011)

TT Auswärtspiel - von Schuld zum Aremberg.

Ein ganz großes Lob an den Guide. Das war eine super Tour mit tollen Leuten bei genialem Wetter. Es hat einfach alles gepasst. 

Hier ein paar Impressionen:





















und der daywalker in einer der schwierigen Schlüsselstellen. 





Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2011)

Uaah, den Felsentrail über Schuld aufwärts 

...oder war das nur fürs Foto?


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Uaah, den Felsentrail über Schuld aufwärts
> 
> ...oder war das nur fürs Foto?



neenee, für'n Foto würden wir doch niemals schummeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Uaah, den Felsentrail über Schuld aufwärts
> 
> ...oder war das nur fürs Foto?


 
Natürlich nicht!!!! Du kennst doch Uwe 

Eine Tour mit Verfahrgarantie.... wo ist die Brücke 







Bei traumhaftem Winterwetter sogar wieder einen Abschnitt mit Schnee gefunden 






@Ralf,
sehr schöne Bilder 

Sehr schöne Tour mit viel neuem! Vielen Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2011)

Sehr fein war das... eine Tour, nur mit orginal Tomburgern, allerdings keine wirkliche TT-Tour: Keine (richtigen) Pannen, keine Verluste...und dann auch noch Spass.
Bekanntes mit Neuem kombiniert, naja, der Aremberg ist jetzt nicht wirklich DAS Trailsparadies, dafür aber einsamste Landschaften und sogar Schnee....auf über 600 MüNN.

SEHR SCHÖN


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Januar 2011)

Das war ein traumhafter Tag. Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


Die Bilder sprechen für sich TOP


Ciao Thomas


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2011)

Mein Neid ist euch sicher! 
nähxtes WE geht das mit dem Lenkerfesthalten sicher wieder...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe und Eure Texte lese, dann weiß ich, weshalb ich gut daran tue, wenigstens ein bisschen zu trainieren: um endlich mal wieder dabei und kein Bremsklotz zu sein. Was mir übrigens gut gefiele, wäre eine eher gechillte Tour (z.B. im Modus "Reha") am 13.02. oder 20.02. Vielleicht an die Ahr auf vertrauten Pfaden, natürlich ab T-Burg? Super-Guides, was sagt Ihr?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Also nachdem ich die letzten Male die Ehre hatte nur mit Olli oder John und Thomas zu fahren, fand ich das heute schon ziemlich gechillt 

Alles relativ


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Mein Neid ist euch sicher!
> nähxtes WE geht das mit dem Lenkerfesthalten sicher wieder...



...wir haben an dich gedacht....vor Allem als wir in Schuld schnatternd auf dich gewartet haben.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir natürlich gute Besserung, Quax.


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mein Favorit wäre dieses hier:



Hi Ingo

Das Bild braucht keine Fotoshop Bearbeitung. Das ist einfach genial. Vielleicht nur mit Lightroom ein wenig entrauschen und dann ab zu den Vorschlägen zum FDW.
Ist tausendmal besser als die ganzen Full Facer. Einfach hier noch ein wenig Werbung machen....dann gibt's aus KBU Land bestimmt schon Minimum 50-60 Stimmen


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Januar 2011)

Das wird leider nichts. Mein Foto wurde jetzt öfter angesehen als das mit den meisten likes, ich hab aber 50 weniger bekommen.

Zu den Fotos, auf 1+2 bin ich, Foto by Ingo beim dritten andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Das wird leider nichts. Mein Foto wurde jetzt öfter angesehen als das mit den meisten likes, ich hab aber 50 weniger bekommen.
> 
> Zu den Fotos, auf 1+2 bin ich, Foto by Ingo beim dritten andersrum.



Hör mal, Sep...so richtig hab ich das scheinbar auch noch nicht verstanden: Wenn ich jetzt nur auf das Bild von dir klicke, das es mir gefällt...dann wird es nicht automatisch irgendwann zum BDW. Es muss zuerst von dir nominiert werden, d.H. Thomas, dem Admin, schickst du das, ihm muß es gefallen und dann kann man voten?


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hör mal, Sep...so richtig hab ich das scheinbar auch noch nicht verstanden: Wenn ich jetzt nur auf das Bild von dir klicke, das es mir gefällt...dann wird es nicht automatisch irgendwann zum BDW. Es muss zuerst von dir nominiert werden, d.H. Thomas, dem Admin, schickst du das, ihm muß es gefallen und dann kann man voten?



Nee, du kannst einfach liken. Dann wird automatisch das beliebteste Bild ausgesucht.


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...wir haben an dich gedacht....vor Allem als wir in Schuld schnatternd auf dich gewartet haben.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsch ich dir natürlich gute Besserung, Quax.



naja, aber abgemeldet hab ich mich 1 1/4 h vor Start der Tour...


----------



## ingoshome (30. Januar 2011)

Kurz und knapp:

1. Jeder kann ein Bild im Album "F D W (Vorschläge)" einstellen

2. Jeder kann da per "Mir gefällt dieses Bild" seine Stimme abgeben ("liken") und votet damit

3. Der stand der likes wird in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag ermittelt

Dann ist das Bild mit den meisten likes aus der zurükliegenden Woche der Gewinner.

All das für das bisschen Ehre 

Danke @ Handlampe für's an uns Glauben - Mal sehn ob ich das "entrauschen" hinbekomm.


----------



## ingoshome (30. Januar 2011)

PS: Eure Bilder von heute sind aber auch sehr gelungen! Mein Favorit:






Sehr fein! - Scherenschnitt bringt immer Stimmung und solo-biker-bilder gibt es eh sooo viel!

LG!ingo


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2011)

Hammerfoto  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (1. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hammerfoto  !!!



JA! und ich hoffe der gute stellt es nicht ausgerechnet diese Woche ins FDW-Album ... da würden der Seb und ich schon wieder nur 2.Sieger:






Freu mich riesig auf euer "Mir gefällts" - Können wir den Fullfacern Paroli bieten?

LG!ingo


----------



## john_sales (2. Februar 2011)

Ich könnt heulen, eben bisschen Technik aufm neuen Rad geübt,leicht zur Seite gekippt und hinfort war die schöne Bremse.
Das machen die doch mit Absicht, diese blöde Minimalstausführung

Und wer soll das bezahlen??? Aaargh, ich dreh hier noch durch.
Die war Nagelneu!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2011)

john_sales schrieb:


> Ich könnt heulen, eben bisschen Technik aufm neuen Rad geübt,leicht zur Seite gekippt und hinfort war die schöne Bremse.
> Das machen die doch mit Absicht, diese blöde Minimalstausführung
> 
> Und wer soll das bezahlen??? Aaargh, ich dreh hier noch durch.
> Die war Nagelneu!



...äußerst ärgerlich. 
Dann musste ja doch wieder die gute alte Hayes dran schrauben...und den Griff nicht so fest an den Lenker schrauben, dann hat er noch die Möglichkeit bei einem Sturz ein wenig nach zu geben.


----------



## john_sales (2. Februar 2011)

Der Witz ist ja , sie war locker, und es ist noch nichtmal ein Katzer an dem Teil, ich frag mich echt wieso die jetzt hinüber ist
Scheint irgendwie vom Lenkeräußeren nach innen was abbekommen zu haben, und ich hatte endlich nen stabilen Druckpunkt eingestellt.

Und ich wollte am WE mit euch fahren.
-Das Leben ist hart aber unfair!-


----------



## LukePC (3. Februar 2011)

Tjaja, der Fluch des Leichtbaus 
mit "Gold"- Ausstattung wäre es nicht passiert - oder nicht so schlimm.

Ich glaube die XTR-Komponenten verschlechtern auch die Stabilität der restlichen Bike-Parts   

PS: es gab noch nichtmal ein ordentliches Foto mit allen Parts dran nach dem Umbau, oder?


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

Liebe Tomburger,

gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden! 

Bitte lasst mich wissen, sollte es euren Weg irgendwie kreuzen .... 

Hier gibt's mehr Infos! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7986200&postcount=1

Vielen, vielen Dank schon jetzt!!

Angela


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

Elendes Dreckspack! Hände abhacken, am Sack aufhängen und verfaulen lassen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier kannst du den Verlust auch noch überregional bekanntmachen!

Viel Glück !!


----------



## ingoshome (4. Februar 2011)

Und hier ... die Sammelstelle für gestohlene bikes - viele haben das abonniert - ich auch:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/41

Nach nem weissen slide dreh ICH mich aber eh um ... hier kommt's nicht unbemerkt vorbei!

LG!ingo


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,
fährt das TT-Team am Sonntag?

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Elendes Dreckspack! Hände abhacken, am Sack aufhängen und verfaulen lassen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ingoshome schrieb:


> Und hier ... die Sammelstelle für gestohlene bikes - viele haben das abonniert - ich auch:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/41
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,
Hallo Ingo,

vielen Dank für die Tips! Bei den überregional geklauten Bikes habe ich es schon drin und im Bikemarkt musste ich mich erst identifizieren. Dauert vielleicht etwas. Dann kommt es auch dort hinein.

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Liebe Tomburger,
> 
> gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden!
> 
> ...



Das ist doch selbstverständlich, das hättest Du gar nicht posten müssen!
Echt ********ndreck!



sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fährt das TT-Team am Sonntag?
> 
> grüße
> C.



Kannste mal von ausgehen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Februar 2011)

Bin morgen auf jedenfall auch da! Werde mit dem Rad anreisen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2011)

Heute war es eine echte TT-Tour, nicht einmal zur Tomburg sind wir zurück gekommen. Dafür gab es wohl die größte Panne, die jemals eine TT-Tour gehabt hat: eine Tiefkühltruhe ist kaputt gegangen. Leider hat dies bei besten Wetter zum vorzeitigen Abbruch der Tour geführt, da wir dies mit Bordwerkzeugen (also: Telefon) nicht hinbekommen haben.

Aber: bestes Wetter, etwas matschig und tolle Mitfahrer (Daywalker74 und ich) 

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Februar 2011)

Was für ein Tag!
Die Zusammenfassung:

11Uhr Treffpunkt an der Tomburg. Von den TTlern keine Spur. Und vom WP-Team "Niemand ist anwesend" läßt sich auch keiner blicken. Habe ich nicht vorher gelesen, fährt das TT-Team am Sonntag?? Etwas zuviel das 3:2 der Kölner gegen die Bayern gefeiert. Oder war das Wetter zu schön und es war zu warm??Lag es daran, das es keine Schnee gab??
Nur ein einsamer 7Hiller namens John hat den Weg zur Tomburg gefunden.

Ok, dann kann man ja seiner Frust mit einer schnellen und langen Tour mit John auslassen. Aber auch dieses wurde einem nicht gegönnt. Um 12.18Uhr klingelte das Bereitschaftshandy. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt, das eine TK-Truhe ihren Dienst verweigerte Das kann doch alles nicht WAHR sein Wie kommt man jetzt am schnellsten von Houverath nach Alfter?? Nach einigen telefonaten holte mich dann Barbara und Uwe in Rheinbach ab. VIELEN DANK dafür.

Sorry John, das es leider nur eine kleine Runde geworden ist. War knapp 3 Stunden im Markt. Danach hatte ich keinen Bock mehr zu fahren. War zum:kotz:

Aber das ganze WE war irgendwie verhext.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## LukePC (6. Februar 2011)

au backe. Wie habt ihr das denn gemacht?

liegt's am Wetter?

PS:
ups da hab ich wohl das aktualisieren vergessen... Thomas hat ja alles erklärt...


----------



## surftigresa (6. Februar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> .... Und vom WP-Team "Niemand ist anwesend" läßt sich auch keiner blicken. Habe ich nicht vorher gelesen, fährt das TT-Team am Sonntag?? Etwas zuviel das 3:2 der Kölner gegen die Bayern gefeiert. Oder war das Wetter zu schön und es war zu warm??Lag es daran, das es keine Schnee gab??
> ....


 
Hi Thomas,

es lag einzig und allein daran, dass gestern erst um 22:30Uhr ein Statement kam, das überhaupt von der Tomburg gefahren wird. Da lag die arbeitende Bevölkerung schon seit 'ner guten Stunde im Bett.... und hatte sich kurz vorher noch mit dem oben zitierten fürs 7GB verabredet...

Da müssen wir uns nächste Woche mal etwas früher abstimmen.

Aber im 7GB war's auch schön  und wir zwei haben fleissig Punkte gesammelt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Scottti (7. Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> . Dafür gab es wohl die größte Panne, die jemals eine TT-Tour gehabt hat: eine Tiefkühltruhe ist kaputt gegangen. Leider hat dies zum vorzeitigen Abbruch der Tour geführt,...
> 
> -trekki



Was habe ich mich geärgert, dass mich genau in dem Moment wo in der Eifel die Tiefkühltruhe ausfällt eine Erkältung am Radfaren hindert...


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> es lag einzig und allein daran, dass gestern erst um 22:30Uhr ein Statement kam, das überhaupt von der Tomburg gefahren wird. Da lag die arbeitende Bevölkerung schon seit 'ner guten Stunde im Bett.... und hatte sich kurz vorher noch mit dem oben zitierten fürs 7GB verabredet...
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist 11.00 Uhr an der Tomburg ein fixer Termin, scheint immer noch nicht genügend etabliert!


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi.
Ich war der "Schuldige"...
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich war der "Schuldige"...
> Gruesse



du pöser Pupe du!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist 11.00 Uhr an der Tomburg ein fixer Termin, scheint immer noch nicht genügend etabliert!



Da ich ja doch eine etwas längere Anreise habe, möchte ich mich lieber nicht drauf verlassen, dass schon jemand kommt. Um diese Jahreszeit ist die Teilnahme ja doch eher gering.


----------



## john_sales (9. Februar 2011)

Doch ein Foto gibt es, muss man ja machen um im Falle von Angela was zur Hand zu haben.

Wenn einer von uns Angela´s Rad sieht kann sich wer auf einen unsanften Abgang vorbereiten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/827109



LukePC schrieb:


> Tjaja, der Fluch des Leichtbaus
> mit "Gold"- Ausstattung wäre es nicht passiert - oder nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Ich glaube die XTR-Komponenten verschlechtern auch die Stabilität der restlichen Bike-Parts
> ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute war es eine echte TT-Tour, nicht einmal zur Tomburg sind wir zurück gekommen. Dafür gab es wohl die größte Panne, die jemals eine TT-Tour gehabt hat: eine Tiefkühltruhe ist kaputt gegangen. Leider hat dies bei besten Wetter zum vorzeitigen Abbruch der Tour geführt, da wir dies mit Bordwerkzeugen (also: Telefon) nicht hinbekommen haben.
> 
> Aber: bestes Wetter, etwas matschig und tolle Mitfahrer (Daywalker74 und ich)
> 
> -trekki



Hi!

So John, bin die Tour heute ohne UNTERBRECHUNG von außen gefahren. War ganz schön lang. Aber bei soeinem Wetterchen wie heute, war das Nebensache. 

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2011)

War heute auch mal wieder an der Ahr Sonne tanken. Der Felsenweg  oder Bergweg zwischen Walporzheim und Dernau ist wegen Felssturz gesperrt. Allerdings kann man die Sperrgatter problemlos umgehen, wie die ganzen Fußspuren zeigen. Auch die Abbruchstelle etwa auf halber Strecke ist gut passierbar, eigentlich sogar fahrbar. 
Allerdings hängen da noch einige Stücke Fels über dem Weg, da sollte man nicht unbedingt Rast machen. Aufgeräumt ist das wohl schnell, aber ich denke, man will die Stelle von oben absichern. Das dürfte dann etwas länger dauern, bis das wieder freigegeben wird.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder an der Ahr Sonne tanken. Der Felsenweg  oder Bergweg zwischen Walporzheim und Dernau ist wegen Felssturz gesperrt. Allerdings kann man die Sperrgatter problemlos umgehen, wie die ganzen Fußspuren zeigen. Auch die Abbruchstelle etwa auf halber Strecke ist gut passierbar, eigentlich sogar fahrbar.
> Allerdings hängen da noch einige Stücke Fels über dem Weg, da sollte man nicht unbedingt Rast machen. Aufgeräumt ist das wohl schnell, aber ich denke, man will die Stelle von oben absichern. Das dürfte dann etwas länger dauern, bis das wieder freigegeben wird.



Verdammt Hätte ich das Gewußt, das Du an der Ahr unterwegs gewesen bist. War auch an der Ahr unterwegs.Dann hätten wir uns ja treffen können. So ein ärger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2011)

Hab aber eher einen auf gemütlich gemacht, nix gehetzter Longdistance-Driver 
Auf der Schattenseite wars auch ar$chkalt und teilweise noch gefroren


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab aber eher einen auf gemütlich gemacht, nix gehetzter Longdistance-Driver
> Auf der Schattenseite wars auch ar$chkalt und teilweise noch gefroren



Hätte mich doch Deiner Geschwindigkeit angepaßt. Ja, ich kann das
Hätte mich doch gefreut, mit Dir ein paar Hkm zu vernichten

Mach et jot


----------



## surftigresa (10. Februar 2011)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag dabei?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wer ist denn am Sonntag dabei?


Wie wird denn das Tempo?


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wer ist denn am Sonntag dabei?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Bin um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg. Wenn es nicht gerade in strömen regnet. So wie heute



Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Danke - Aber zur Zeit keine Chance gegen die Full-Facer! .... Das ist IBC-Realität!




Jetzt ist es ja doch noch Foto der Woche geworden!


----------



## Scottti (10. Februar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg. Wenn es nicht gerade in strömen regnet. So wie heute
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas



dito


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2011)

ich komm auch unter den beschriebenen Bedingungen


----------



## surftigresa (11. Februar 2011)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wie wird denn das Tempo?


 
na wenn Du dabei bist: langsam 

Also ich freue mich über jeden der dem Tempo von Thomas und Olli etwas entgegensteuert...


----------



## Freckles (11. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> na wenn Du dabei bist: langsam
> 
> Also ich freue mich über jeden der dem Tempo von Thomas und Olli etwas entgegensteuert...



Micha und ich helfen auch noch mit, dagegen  zu steuern  ... also zumindest ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (11. Februar 2011)

@Uwe,
für welche Tour müssen wir uns anmelden um uns wieder zielstrebig von Dir guiden zu lassen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=506734

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (11. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Micha und ich helfen auch noch mit, dagegen zu steuern  ... also zumindest ich!!


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2011)

ich auch: laaaangsam!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2011)

...der Guido hatte sich ja eh eine Reha- Tour gewünscht...ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. Februar 2011)

Manchmal gehen Wünsche in Erfüllung: badei!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht mit am Start, mich hat schon wieder so ein blödes 
Virus erwischt. Diesen Winter ist echt der 

 drin!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Februar 2011)

Ihr morgen fahrenden, meldet euch mal an!
Der Ralf hat einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt!


----------



## LukePC (13. Februar 2011)

für mich ists heute wohl etwas zu spät geworden, so dass ich auch aufgrund der Anfahrt nur noch eine gute Tour wünschen kann.

Hoffe es ist auch wer da^^


----------



## surftigresa (13. Februar 2011)

Der Ralf hat uns anscheinend alle wieder aus dem Termin geschmissen 

Aber ich bin ja hartnäckig. Ich hab' mich einfach wieder neu angemeldet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (13. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der Ralf hat uns anscheinend alle wieder aus dem Termin geschmissen
> 
> Aber ich bin ja hartnäckig. Ich hab' mich einfach wieder neu angemeldet.....



Recht so!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. Februar 2011)

Auch mich betreffend müsste der Mann schon andere Saiten aufziehen: [email protected]


----------



## route61 (13. Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Dafür gab es wohl die größte Panne, die jemals eine TT-Tour gehabt hat: eine Tiefkühltruhe ist kaputt gegangen. Leider hat dies bei besten Wetter zum vorzeitigen Abbruch der Tour geführt, da wir dies mit Bordwerkzeugen (also: Telefon) nicht hinbekommen haben.
> ...



Wir hatten heute auch unser "kaputte Kühltruhe" in form einer Hinterradlagerung. Zwang uns so gegen 11 h, ca. 2 1/2 km vor der Tomburg zur Umkehr.
Wir, das sind Yogi71, Fliewatüüt und ich fuhren dann zu Yogi zurück, Fliewatüüt wechselte das Fahrrad und wir machten noch eine gemütliche Tour auf den Arloffer Berg, so daß der Tag doch noch ein schönes Ende fand.


----------



## supasini (13. Februar 2011)

ihr habt auch nix verpasst:
keine Verfahrer, nur einen verloren, den aber sogar gesucht (!) und wiedergefunden (das TT wird alt und milde!), am vereinbarten Treffpunkt war die langsame Gruppe ne halbe Stunde zu spät, die schnelle dafür ne ganze. Wider Erwarten gab es dort sogar Getränke und Essen, was sogar geschmeckt hat. Die Abfahrten führten über knifflige Trails, man musste die ganze Zeit mit anderen Menschen quatschen, teils über Fahrräder, teils aber auch über wichtigere Sachen.
Also: mal wieder völlig spaßbefreit und nix "Just for Fun".


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. Februar 2011)

Eventuell ein neuer Trend und TT ist (wie immer) ganz weit vorn: Spaß beim Biken? Ich mein' ja nur...

Herzlich grüßt: Eifel-Litti 
(voller Glücksgefühle: endlich mal wieder dabei gewesen; und nicht mal Schimpfe hab ich abgekriegt von meiner Frau)


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Februar 2011)

Sehr löblich mir wieder die Gepflogenheiten des Team Tomburg nach so langer Abstinenz näher zu bringen.  Bedauerlicherweise befürchte ich, dass ich auch zukünftig wieder eher selten anwesend sein werde.
Herzlichen Dank an alle Beteiligten für die Geduld. Hat mal wieder Bock gemacht im TT-Land Rad zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. Februar 2011)

Da melde ich mich mal von der anderen Truppe:
keine Ahnung, wo wir waren... immer nur Thomas hinterher, der packt doch immer wieder neue Wege aus 

Auch wir hatten keine Panne, ich bin auch nicht verloren gegangen und wir haben die andere Gruppe sogar noch wiedergetroffen (hatte ich eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet....)

Mal wieder ein toller Sonntag, der gerade mit Sauerbraten und Knödeln gekrönt wurde


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... der gerade mit Sauerbraten und Knödeln gekrönt wurde



...haste eine Mutter, dann haste immer Butter...


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2011)

Auch uns hat es sehr gut gefallen. War wie immer alles prima. Ich sags ja immer einmel TT immer TT.


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Uwe,
> für welche Tour müssen wir uns anmelden um uns wieder zielstrebig von Dir guiden zu lassen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=506734
> ...


Ich lasse mich in der Tour A guiden.

Hat jemand interesse an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Bonn?

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich in der Tour A guiden.
> 
> -trekki


 
Ich hab' mich jetzt mal so angemeldet:

"Hi!
Ich würde gerne von Uwe geguided werden!!!!!! Wenn der Wunsch nicht in Erfüllung gehen kann, nehme ich zur Not Tour A.
Viele Grüsse,
Melanie"


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so und nur für's persönliche Protokoll: Was sind wir von der Slow-Mo-Truppe am letzten Sonntag eigentlich an Distanz und Hömis gefahren?


----------



## supasini (16. Februar 2011)

47 km 1200 hm


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Februar 2011)

Thanx.


----------



## surftigresa (17. Februar 2011)

Sonnige Grüsse vom TT-Aussenposten: 






Ein paar Actionfotos.... 




















Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?


----------



## Langenfelder (17. Februar 2011)

Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, diese TTler: Erst vor 4 Tagen aufm Steinerberg im Rheinischen Februargrau und schon werden atlantische Eilande beackert. Waaaahnsinn...

Weiterhin happy Trails und viele Grüße: Eifel-Litti (ein bisschen neidisch bin ich ja schon ...)


----------



## ingoshome (17. Februar 2011)

neid neid neid ... klamottentechnisch halt noch ein wenig "passend" optimieren!?


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Februar 2011)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ja, diese TTler: Erst vor 4 Tagen aufm Steinerberg im Rheinischen Februargrau und schon werden atlantische Eilande beackert. Waaaahnsinn...
> 
> Weiterhin happy Trails und viele Grüße: Eifel-Litti (ein bisschen neidisch bin ich ja schon ...)



Ziel erreicht


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Februar 2011)

Na wer sagts denn, dann muss doch keiner auf mich neidisch sein. 
Hier ists seit Wochen recht kalt, aber zum verrecken kein Neuschnee


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Na wer sagts denn, dann muss doch keiner auf mich neidisch sein.
> Hier ists seit Wochen recht kalt, aber zum verrecken kein Neuschnee



Soso...dann müsstest du ja genug Zeit haben um mir mal eben das Kalenderbild zu schicken


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2011)

Nächsten Sonntag steht eigentlich wieder TT-Auswärtsspiel an. Hat Jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag steht eigentlich wieder TT-Auswärtsspiel an. Hat Jemand einen Vorschlag?



Wie wär´s denn mit der Ville, Spatzel !


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mit der Ville, Spatzel !



Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber ich weiß nicht ob Spatzel nach letzten Sonntag da schon wieder lust zu hat.


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2011)

hm,
könnte bei Trockenheit rund um Hennef anbieten inkl. HoChi etc.

Wird aber schon 5h inkl. Pausen werden, damit es Spaß macht 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> könnte bei Trockenheit rund um Hennef anbieten inkl. HoChi etc.
> 
> Wird aber schon 5h inkl. Pausen werden, damit es Spaß macht
> ...



Da wäre ich dabei ( oder wir )


----------



## surftigresa (22. Februar 2011)

5h inkl. Pause ist ja wie Urlaub ;-) Wenn ich die Königsetappe mit Thomas morgen überlebe, wäre ich auch dabei!

Gruss von der T-Shirt Fraktion ;-)

Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Gruss von der T-Shirt Fraktion ;-)



Wie, und untenrum seid ihr nackich????

Grüße zurück von der "langesUnterhemd-Trikot-LangeJacke-Halskrause-Helmmütze-langeHandschuhe-kurzeHose-langeHose-Überschuhe" Fraktion!


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> könnte bei Trockenheit rund um Hennef anbieten inkl. HoChi etc.
> 
> Wird aber schon 5h inkl. Pausen werden, damit es Spaß macht
> ...



Dabei


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie, und untenrum seid ihr nackich????
> 
> Grüße zurück von der "langesUnterhemd-Trikot-LangeJacke-Halskrause-Helmmütze-langeHandschuhe-kurzeHose-langeHose-Überschuhe" Fraktion!


 
Aber sonnig is es hier auch


----------



## radjey (23. Februar 2011)

Je nach Startzeit wäre ich am Sonntag in Hennef auch gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2011)

wie sieht es aus, gibt es viellecht ein par Tomburger die Lust haben am Pfingstwochenende beim 24h-Rennen am Herthasee teilzunehmen?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Blut Svente (23. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus, gibt es viellecht ein par Tomburger die Lust haben am Pfingstwochenende beim 24h-Rennen am Herthasee teilzunehmen?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Können wir mal drüber reden! Bin aber nur ein rausgeschmissener Müllmann


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Können wir mal drüber reden! Bin aber nur ein rausgeschmissener Müllmann



das sind mir die liebsten das weißt du doch


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> könnte bei Trockenheit rund um Hennef anbieten inkl. HoChi etc.
> 
> Wird aber schon 5h inkl. Pausen werden, damit es Spaß macht
> ...



Hi,
da es Samstag noch einmal ordentlich regnen soll, sind die schönen Sachen Sonntag dann leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll zu fahren (Drachen, Steinbruch, Mülli-Hassberg)

Ergo plädiere ich dafür, dass auf das nächste Mal später (auf jeden Fall aber nach Karnveval  ) zu verschieben.

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da es Samstag noch einmal ordentlich regnen soll, sind die schönen Sachen Sonntag dann leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll zu fahren (Drachen, Steinbruch, Mülli-Hassberg)
> 
> Ergo plädiere ich dafür, dass auf das nächste Mal später (auf jeden Fall aber nach Karnveval  ) zu verschieben.
> ...



Also ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns alle in Alfter um 11 Uhr und reißen Wände und Böden raus. Damit Uwe und Barbara bald wieder eine richtige Wohnung haben


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2011)

Eine Abbruchparty?

Wäre ich auch dabei 

Sozusagen warm feiern für Karneval, hicks...

Ansonsten, wenn Wetter morgen trocken bleibt, fahre ich auch Sonntag was. 

Mal schaun, sage dann bis Sa abend hier Bescheid für die flexiblen 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2011)

wir werden sehen


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Februar 2011)

Es folgt ein kleiner Bericht vom dem in wenigen Stunden zu Ende gehenden La Palma Urlaub. Text Melanie, Fotos random von allen Beteiligten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Februar 2011)

*Normal-ist-anders macht "Urlaub" auf La Palma*
*Ankunft:*




Fünf Sonnenhungrige hatten einen Urlaub bei Bike-Extreme gebucht. Ganz nach Team-Tomburg Manier ist einer schon gar nicht erst aufgeschlagen und so blieb das einmalige Erlebnis Thomas, Daniel, Helge und mir vorenthalten.
Kaum auf der Insel angekommen rollten wir am ersten Tag guter Dinge zum Strand zum Abendessen. Anschließend fiel den Mitreisenden dann auch das erste Mal auf, dass die Unterkunft ja doch weit über uns lag.... auf 360üNN.




*Tag 1:*
Die erste richtige Tour führte dann bei Top-Wetter und einer klasse Aussicht über die Hexenebene.








Für den ersten Tag wählten wir noch den harmlose Anstieg über die Ostroute mit einer kleinen Tragepassage zum Einstieg in den ersten Traum-Trail.








Nach kleineren Zwischenfälle (Thomas konnte es sich nicht nehmen lassen, die Protektoren von Uwe direkt mal richtig zu testen. Ergebnis: die taugen ja gar nichts) und der üblichen "ich hab platt"-Pause kamen wir wohl erhalten und bester Laune in Fuencaliente angebrettert.... und landet direkt mal Mitten in einer Beerdigung... Ok, am Timing arbeiten wir noch.

Um den Dreien nicht zu viel Neues zuzumuten, rollten wir dann Siebengebirgs-Like zwar nicht am Rhein, aber immer schön am Atlantik entlang nach Hause. Links neben uns ging so langsam die Sonne unter. Timing passt! Insgesamt ca. 1600Hm. Eine schöne Einrollrunde!


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Februar 2011)

*Tag 2:*
 Am zweiten Tag ging es dann in die andere Richtung. Wetter und Aussicht natürlich wieder top. Zwischenstop am Mirador, ein bisschen Erholungsrollen auf der Hauptstrasse, um dann rechts ab den steilen Aufstieg in Angriff zu nehmen. 




Die beiden steilen Rampen am Ende hat die Guidine mal als Überraschung auf die anderen zukommen lassen..... 100Hm vor dem Ziel wollte Helge dann schon aufgeben. Was wir natürlich nicht zulassen konnten! Also weiter bis zum Torre del Time. Das erste Mal völlig ohne Nebel und Wolken!!!! Ein herrlicher Blick in die Caldera. 




Zum Warmfahren wählten wir die leichte Abfahrt über El Jesus runter zum Mirador um dort dann noch die letzten Meter auf der Kante bis nach Tazacorte zu vernichten. 








Für mich einer der schönsten Trails der Insel. 




Thomas fand das ganze aber leider ziemlich zum Kotzen.... Also zusammen mit Helge ab in ein Taxi und Daniel und ich machten uns an die letzten 360Hm, jeder bewaffnet mit zwei Bikes. Ging zum Glück besser, als wir dachten. An dieser Stelle noch eine kleine Werbung für Bike&Fun: während Daniel und ich uns jeweils mit einem Bike in der rechten Hand im Stockdunkeln den Berg hochquälten überholte uns der Shuttle-Service von Bike&Fun. Das man anhält und fragt, ob man helfen kann, hätte ich unter Bikern da schon erwartet..... In Summe gut 1500Hm, wobei ich immer noch nicht weiss, ob die Zeit und Hm mit zwei Bikes nicht doch doppelt zu zählen wären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Februar 2011)

*Tag 3:*
Nachdem Thomas sich den gestrigen Tag noch mal ausgiebig durch den Kopf hatte gehen lassen und Helge es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen wollte, starteten Daniel und ich alleine zur dritten Tour. 
So langsam war dann auch wirklich genug mit den ruhigen Anstiegen.








Durch Lavafelder ging es bis Jedey und von da an steil bergauf bis zum Einstieg in einen ziemlich flowigen Trail, der uns wieder zurück ins Dorf brachte.




Dort warteten wir dann auf Helge, um uns gemeinsam das Flussbett bis nach Puerto Naos runter zustürzen. Fast im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes... ich wollte doch mal ausprobieren, ob man in den Trail nicht auch schon früher einsteigen kann. Kann man, endet dann aber sehr schnell vor einer ziemlich steilen und hohen Kante, trägt wieder hoch und steigt dann doch erst bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ein. Und das alles unter Kopfschütteln einiger Wanderer.... Aber dann ging es los über Felsen, die einfach unglaublich viel Griff bieten!








Auch die nächsten Kanten haben uns natürlich nicht davon abhalten lassen, die Bikes runterzureichen und die Explorer-Runde fortzusetzen.




Slick-Rock ist einfach etwas ganz besonderes!




Zur Belohnung gab es dann noch ein leckeres Eis und ein herrliches Wellenspiel in Puerto Naos. So lässt es sich leben.... Insgesamt ein schöner Erholungstag mit ca. 1200Hm.


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Februar 2011)

*Tag 4**:*
Den nächsten Tag nahm sich Helge dann eine Auszeit, dafür war Thomas wieder an Board. Die TT-Sonntagsrunde sollte ja auch nur eine kleine Runde mit ca. 1500Hm werden... Naja, was soll ich sagen. Kleine Runden sind nicht wirklich die Stärke des Guides von Bike-Extreme... Aber erst ging es wieder hoch zum Mirador und über die beiden steilen Rampen in Richtung Torre del Time.




Kurz vorher bogen wir diesmal links ab auf die Travesia und begaben uns damit auf neue Wege. Über den LP12 ging es auf einem sehr geilen Trail durch den Pinienwald runter nach Tijarafe.




Dort wurde sich mit Eis und Cola kurz gestärkt um über den Piratentrail die Piratenbucht zu entern! Immer der Sonne entgegen bis runter ans Meer! Einfach nur geil!!!! 
















Bis dahin waren dann auch noch alle begeistert. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen war danach irgendwie Schluss mit lustig.... ob es an dem tollen Wetter lag? (oder sagen wir besser an der Sonne, die ziemlich unerbärmlich brannte...) Oder an dem steilen Aufstieg (dabei war es doch nur bis zur Leitplanke da oben). Naja, vielleicht lag es an dem anschliessendem Trail (150Hm Geröll, die dann wirklich keiner mehr von uns fahren konnte... kommentiert von einem Einheimischen: vor ein paar Monaten hat sich hier ein Biker todgefahren)




oder vielleicht doch an den 300Hm, die man auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch tragen musste.




Wer weiß es schon so genau.... Zum Abschluss der Tour wurde auf jeden Fall noch mal die Kante nach Tazacorte gerockt!
Ein gebührender Abschluss für eine Tour, die auf jeden Fall nicht in Vergessenheit geraten wird. Aus den 1500Hm wurden übrigends irgendwie 2250Hm... auch da weiss keiner so genau wie das denn passieren konnte.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns alle in Alfter um 11 Uhr und reißen Wände und Böden raus. Damit Uwe und Barbara bald wieder eine richtige Wohnung haben



Suuper Idee Micha!


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Suuper Idee Micha!



Danke gerne doch, dein Schatzel fragt ja nicht


----------



## Holzlarer (25. Februar 2011)

Hey Melanie, Thomas, Daniel und Helge also ehrlich anstand-ist-anders! Da plagt man sich hier mit Umzug und Krankheit rum, schaut am Fr mal ins kurz ins Forum und statt Mitgefühl oder irgendwelchen verregneten Urlaubsbildern bekommt man einen solchen Bericht geboten. Nene dat Internet ist auch nicht mehr das was es früher war.....

Ok Ok ich gebs zu, bin neidisch!

Toller Bericht mehr Fotos haben will

VG Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2011)

Coole Bilder.
Kann mich dem holzigen Larer nur anschliessen. Da kommt Neid auf...


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Februar 2011)

Ein unvergesslicher Urlaub ist zuende
Wie vermisse ich diesen blauen Himmel und die warmen Temperaturen. Erst Sonnenbrand und jetzt Gefrierbrand. Ist das kalt hier

Will zurück nach La Palma......


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ist das kalt hier......




 Hä?? Wir haben knapp 9 Grad, Kollege. Also für uns fast kurze-Hosen-Wetter, wenn ich an den Anfang der Woche mit Schnee und Eis zurückdenke 

Welcome back to real life, ihr verwöhnten Hömes-Junkies


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2011)

@Dirk: Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl....

*Tag 5:*

Einmal gut eingefahren nahm die etablierte Dreiergruppe am nächsten Tag dann direkt die nächste Mega-Tour in Angriff. 2100Hm, die diesmal auch genau eingehalten wurden. Helge hatten wir irgendwie abgeschreckt. Er zog es vor, in der Unterkunft die Mietzen hinterm Ohr zu kraulen.... Für Daniel und Thomas hatte ich eine neue Auffahrt zum Hexenfeld parat. Kam irgendwie nicht so gut an. War wohl doch etwas steil. Auf dem Hexenfeld bot sich uns ein wirklich spektogales Wolkenspektakel! Und wir wurden fast weggeweht. Also schnell weiter zur Westroute, die sich mit ständigem Auf-und-Ab bis zum Einstieg des Trails zog. Immer wieder abgebremst durch lustige Sandfelder, die einen urplötzlich von 100 auf 0 runter holten. 



Danach ging es über den Trail vom ersten Tag runter nach Fuencaliente. Ein kurzer Cola-Stop am Supermarkt und weiter ging es über Lavafelder bis zum Leuchtturm runter. 



Dort einer Gruppe "auf den Shuttle wartenden Bikern" noch schnell gezeigt, wie man ein paar Stufen runterfährt (Kommentar Thomas: die können weder bergauf noch berab fahren.....) und fertig machen für den langen Aufstieg. Zum Abschluss noch die Siebengebirgs-Nach-Hause-Roll-Strecke wo Thomas und ich uns noch herrliche Windschattenrollrennen geliefert haben. Das selbst Daniel uns für bekloppt gehalten hat, hat mir dann doch etwas zu denken gegeben.... Auch wenn ich es hier ja eigentlich nicht schreiben darf: Wir hatten einfach nur einen Mega-Spass!!!!!!

*Tag 6:*

Da am Mittwoch die Königsetappe anstand, musste nach den zwei grossen Runden heute echt mal ein Ruhetag her, ca. 1500Hm. Diesmal waren wir auch endlich mal wieder vollzählig!!!! Also wieder hoch über die beiden steilen Rampen zum Torre del Time. So langsam wird die grandiose Aussicht wirklich langweilig 







Heute dann mal wieder eine technischere Abfahrt. Entgegen der Warnungen der Wanderer über die Kante runter zum Mirador.















Sehr sehr geil!!!!! Leider hat Daniel auf den letzten Metern noch Pesch gehabt und sich die Hand verletzt. Im Mirador gab es dann Eis für seine Hand und Kuchen für alle. Auf die Idee hätten wir ja auch schon mal früher kommen können! Aber Einkehren und Pause und so Dinge sind wohl auch keine Stärke des Guides.... nach einer ausgiebigen Pause konnte Daniel zumindest über Asphalt runter rollen. Thomas war leider zu faul, die Protektoren wieder anzuziehen und rollte lieber mit ihm und Helge auf Asphalt! Da das mit Daniel aber alles gut klappte, hab ich dann noch die Abkürzungen über den Kirchtrail genommen und die anderen unten wieder getroffen. Ich glaube die Asphalt-Allergie werde ich einfach nicht mehr los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2011)

*Tag 7: Die grosse Herausforderung* 

Mittwoch stand dann endlich die Königsetappe auf dem Programm: Hoch zum Roque und über die Kante runter bis Tazacorte! Da das Programm doch weit über dem lag, was ich bisher an Hm so gefahren war und die Abfahrt über die Kante nicht ohne ist, war die Tour eigentlich für die ersten Tage geplant... aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt..... Als Thomas und ich dann um 7:00 Uhr im Dunkeln losfuhren kam mir die Idee auch ziemlich bescheuert vor. Aber gut, war ja nicht die erste bekloppte Idee in meinem Leben.... Also erst einmal runter nach Tazacorte. Brrrr war das kalt! Und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zum Mirador. Als wir fast oben waren ging auch endlich die Sonne auf: Yippie!!!! Kurzer Essensstop und weiter gehts. Kilometerlang bergauf und bergab auf der Strasse, die die Insel umrundet. Thomas hatte schon bedenken, dass wir bald wieder in Los Llanos stehen. Aber dann kam auch endlich der Abzweig hoch zum Observatorium. Leider hatte die Bar noch zu, in der die Wasserreserven gefüllt werden sollte. Aber: Glück im Unglück. Als wir schon aufgeben wollten, kam auch schon der Besitzer und hat uns Wasser und Cola verkauft! Was wir später auch noch dringend gebraucht haben. Bis auf 1800Hm war auch noch alles im grünen Bereich. Dort wurde dann langsam die Luft etwas dünner. Was Thomas nicht davon abhielt, mir seine Pläne für den Fall eines Lottogewinns im Detail zu erzählen. Die Abwechslung war für mich wahrscheinlich die einzige Chance, jemals auf diesen verdammten Berg hoch zu kommen. Also immer schön das Tempo halten und zuhören..... Bei 2100Hm gab es noch mal eine letzte Pause. Während Thomas wie ein Kind um mich herumsprang und Landschaft und Aussicht in Bildern festhielt habe ich mir ein leckeres Gel gegönnt und überlegt, wie ich die letzte Auffahrt zum Steinerberghaus noch schaffen sollte.



Aber aufgeben kam natürlich nicht in Frage! Also weiter. Vorbei am Observatorium und den letzten Schneeresten. 







Das Ganze übrigens immer noch im kurzen Trikot (und kurzer Hose. Bevor hier wieder spekuliert wird....). Wir hatten wirklich ein unglaubliches Wetter erwischt!!!! Aber ganz ehrlich: wir hatten es uns auch definitiv verdient!!!!! Irgendwie haben wir es dann tatsächlich bis ganz nach oben geschafft (@Thomas: vielen Dank für's bei mir bleiben bis zum Schluss ): 



2426üNN und wurden mit einer gigantischen Aussicht belohnt. 



Keine Wolke war in der Caldera zu sehen und am Horizont zeigten sich diverse andere Inseln!!!! Unglaublich! Nach einer kurzen Pause und einem weiteren leckeren Powerbar ging es dann endlich an die Abfahrt über die Kante. Leider ist die im oberen Teil nicht minder anstrengend, als die Auffahrt. Sehr schwer zu fahren und gespickt mit Gegenanstiegen. Aber auch das wurde sturzfrei überstanden und wir konnten uns weiter unten dem flowigeren Teil der Abfahrt widmen.







Immer wieder fasziniert von der unfassbar schönen Landschaft hier oben.







Eine kleine Unaufmerksamkeit hat mich dann leider doch noch zu einem Überschlag gezwungen: Mensch ok, aber mal wieder das Schaltauge verbogen. Motivation zum Wechsel hatte ich nicht mehr wirklich. Also erst mal weiter..... Ruckzuck standen wir wieder am Torre del Time, nahmen die von gestern schon bekannte Abfahrt unter die Reifen und gönnten uns am Mirador eine leckere Cola. Total platt habe ich ganz ehrlich einen kurzen Moment lang überlegt, die letzten 600Hm auf Asphalt zu vernichten. Natürlich nicht wirklich eine Option!!!!! Also auf, der Sonne entgegen nach Tazacorte! Überglücklich, das alles gut gegangen war, sind wir dann unten am Strand angekommen. Ein unglaublicher Tag!!!!! Nachdem wir bei Daniel und Helge die Bolognese geordert hatten, gab es noch ein leckeres Gel für die letzten 360Hm. Irgendwie bin ich dann selbst die noch erstaunlich flott hochgekommen. Am Ende waren es über 80km und 3080Hm! Ziel für 2011 also schon im Februar weit übertroffen!!!! Hat vielleicht mal jemand ein neues Ziel für mich???? In Summe: platt, glücklich und fast zu müde zum Essen. Danke an Helge und Daniel für die leckere Bolognese . Ohne Euch hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch mal Powerbar zum Abend essen müssen..... Mehr hätte ich nicht mehr koordiniert bekommen. Definitiv der Höhepunkt des Urlaubs


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten von Euch jetzt schon gehofft, ihr hättet es geschafft. Aber nein, zwei Tage blieben uns noch. Hier also der letzte Teil der sagenhaften Sonnenstorie 

*Tag 8:*

Am nächsten Morgen musste ich mich dann doch mal um mein Bike kümmern. Schaltauge getauscht und die automatische Schalterei hatte endlich ein Ende. So einfach wärs gewesen. Thomas streikte ein wenig und wollte erst später los. Aber Helge war ja zum Glück noch gut erholt! Da der Kopf doch mittlerweile ziemlich müde war, mussten die flowigen Trails dran glauben. Also zu zweit hoch über mein heissgeliebtes Hexenfeld bis El Pilar und über den Campingplatz-Trail wieder zurück zum Hexenfeld.



Und das ganze mal wieder bei strahlend blauem Himmel! Das ist selbst für La Palma echt selten. Auch für mich ein völlig neues Hexenfeld. Von dort aus ging es dann weiter über den üblichen Trail nach El Paso. 







Ich glaube, selbst Helge musste mir bei der Bezeichnung Flow-Trail endlich mal Recht geben . Als Abschluss der grandiosen Tour gabs noch einen kleinen Ausflug über die Bananen-Plantagen bis zum Rande der Caldera. Das Highlight der Plantagen konnte ich Helge ja nicht vorenthalten !!! Eine sehr feine Chillout-Runde, die mit einem halben Liter Hägen Dazs auf dem Sonnendeck abgerundet wurde . Das Leben kann so schön sein!!!!!

*Tag 9:*

Irgendwann geht leider auch der schönste Urlaub zu Ende. Aber natürlich nicht ohne ein Abschiedsrunde bevor es in den Flieger ging!!!! Diesmal war Daniel wieder fit. Sehr schön, dass die Hand anscheinend doch nichts Ernstes abbekommen hat! So sind wir beide dann mal wieder sehr früh gestartet und die schöne Auffahrt zum Mirador hoch. Daniel hatte ja noch eine Rechnung mit dem Kirchtrail offen, den er drei Tage vorher wegen der Hand leider rechts liegen lassen musste. Noch ein letztes Foto für die Mutti und dann geht leider auch der letzte Trail des Urlaubs zu Ende.




Den Aufstieg von Tazacorte nach Los Llanos findet mein Bike mittlerweile völlig alleine. Ab in den Koffer, noch ne Stunde chillen auf dem Sonnendeck und dann liess sich das Ende vom Urlaub leider nicht mehr aufhalten 

Bleibt nur noch zu sagen: Danke an die drei Jungs für einen Top-Urlaub!!!!! Hat mir ne Menge Spass gemacht mit Euch. Viel gelacht, viele Höhenmeter vernichtet, unglaubliches Wetter, eine Königsetappe, die ich wohl nie vergessen werde (@Thomas, vielen Dank für das geduldige Anpassen an mein Tempo!), wenig Pannen, keine ernsthaften Stürze (@Daniel, ich hoffe natürlich, dass die Hand mit einer leichten Prellung davon gekommen ist!), keinerlei Diskussionen oder Unstimmigkeiten,.. sehr, sehr geil! So muss Urlaub laufen!!!!!! Jederzeit gerne wieder!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. Februar 2011)

Staunend kann ich nur sagen: Leckomio, erst recht mit Blick auf die ü.3000 HM am Tag x (man verliert etwas den Überblick beim neidvoll-bewundernden Lesen). Und dass da an einigen Tagen auch noch ein Trikot mit Lokalbezug unterwegs war, das rührt dann schon beinahe zu Tränen.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2011)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> ...Und dass da an einigen Tagen auch noch ein Trikot mit Lokalbezug unterwegs war, das rührt dann schon beinahe zu Tränen.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


 
Ja, das Trikot ist eine tolle Sache! Ziehe ich auf besonderen Touren auch immer wieder gerne an


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. Februar 2011)

...Roque de los Muchachos aus eigener Kraft


----------



## monsterchen (26. Februar 2011)

Ich brauch Urlaub !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2011)

@Uwe -wenn auch die Vorzeilen alles hiesige Vergessen machen - ab 10m Wassersäule bring ich euch gerne Planen in Euer Umbruchsszenario  Wo kommt bloss datt viele Wasser her?  (7 apokalyptische Vorboten?! - dann rüstet euch auf die Heuschrecken...) LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2011)

Wasser ? Wo ?


----------



## AGE73 (3. März 2011)

Ich wollte gleich eine Runde RR fahren, will jemand mit?
Schaue hier in einer halben Stunde nochmal rein.
Ciao Angelo


----------



## meg-71 (3. März 2011)

Hallo zusamme
habe Montag frei und würde gerne ein Ründche drehn. Giebt es sonst noch Karnevalsverächter?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. März 2011)

Ist es nicht herrrrrrrrrrrrlich, wenn die Sonne scheint?


----------



## Redfraggle (3. März 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gleich eine Runde RR fahren, will jemand mit?
> Schaue hier in einer halben Stunde nochmal rein.
> Ciao Angelo



War noch bei der Arbeit, hattest ja auch mobil versucht.


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. März 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> War noch bei der Arbeit, hattest ja auch mobil versucht.



@Angelo: war auch noch auf der Arbeit, als Du bei mir angerufen hattest. Fürs RR wäre es mir etwas zu kalt gewesen. 

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Sonntagstreff an der Tomburg ?? Würde den Treffpunkt gerne nach Kalenborn verlegen. Von dort aus ist es nicht mehr so weit bis ins Ahrtal.


Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (3. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...wollte ich auch gerade fragen....
> vielleicht sogar noch weiter: Dernau? Dann kommen wir auch mal wieder weiter als bis zum Steinerberghaus
> 
> Aber egal wo: da simme dabei


----------



## AGE73 (4. März 2011)

@Barbara e Tomaso. 

Kein Thema, konnte auch nur eine kleine Runde drehen...

Montag ist Zuch in Odendorf...deshalb wenn Sonntag.
Wie sieht den die Plannung für Sonntag aus?
grobe HM/KM zur Orientierung?

ciao
Angelo


----------



## AGE73 (4. März 2011)

@Barbara e Tomaso. 
Kein Thema, konnte auch nur eine kleine Runde drehen...
----
Montag ist Zuch in Odendorf...deshalb wenn Sonntag.
Wie sieht den die Plannung für Sonntag aus?
grobe HM/KM zur Orientierung?

ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

Da ich Samstag nur zu 'ner kleineren Runde komme, wäre ich Sonntag durchaus für etwas grösseres zu haben.... der Frühling lockt ja auch ganz schön 

Edith sagt: Um noch ein paar Unschlüssige zu überzeugen habe ich mal einen Termin eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11428

Auf Wunsch von Thomas mit Startpunkt Kalenborn.... jetzt musst Du mir aber auch helfen, die Akropolis zu finden!!!

P.s.: soll bestes Fotowetter geben!


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2011)

Hm,
vielleicht bin ich am Start, wenn morgens autotauglich 

Aber nur unter der Bedingung, dass es später noch zur Scheune geht...

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> vielleicht bin ich am Start, wenn morgens autotauglich
> 
> Aber nur unter der Bedingung, dass es später noch zur Scheune geht...
> ...


 
Versprochen!!!!!!!

Treibs nicht so doll, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2011)

Eigentlich halt ich mir den Sonntag schon zum biken frei.
Allerdings hat mir mein Chef dieses Mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich darf am Sonntag arbeiten. Zwar nicht lange, aber ich weiß noch nicht genau, wann ich hin muß. Würde dann eventuell in's Ahrtal nach kommen.


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

@Uwe,
na wenigstens bist Du nicht "verschütt gegangen" 

Ich habe auf jeden Fall das Handy mit. Würd' mich freuen, wenn's noch klappt!


----------



## Loehr (4. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> vielleicht bin ich am Start, wenn morgens autotauglich
> 
> Aber nur unter der Bedingung, dass es später noch zur Scheune geht...
> ...



Scheune hat bis Aschermittwoch geschlossen


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

Loehr schrieb:


> Scheune hat bis Aschermittwoch geschlossen


 
Verdammt, das hättest Du jetzt nicht sagen dürfen 

@Carsten, 
nicht beeinflussen lassen. Wir finden eine tolle Eisdiele!!!!!!


----------



## Loehr (4. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Verdammt, das hättest Du jetzt nicht sagen dürfen
> 
> @Carsten,
> nicht beeinflussen lassen. Wir finden eine tolle Eisdiele!!!!!!



Wollte Euch nur nicht den schönen Tag versauen. 
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie deprimierend es ist, vor verschlossener Tür zu stehen, obwohl man geistig schon auf einen leckeren Kaffee mit einem ziegelsteingroßen Stück Kuchen eingestellt ist.


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2011)

Loehr schrieb:


> Scheune hat bis Aschermittwoch geschlossen



Besten Dank!

Das wäre ein böses Erwachen geworden 

@Melanie: hm hm hm, mal sehn, wie es morgen Abend läuft... Vielleicht benötige ich fahrtechnisch Asyl, mein Lappen ist mir doch zu wichtig und Sonntag komm ich hier wg Zug an viel Polizei vorbei...

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (4. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11428


Kalenborn in Baden-Württemberg? Evt. ist dies ein Fehler in der LMB-Datenbank.
-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Kalenborn in Baden-Württemberg? Evt. ist dies ein Fehler in der LMB-Datenbank.
> -trekki


Bestimmt!!!
Ich habe die Datenbank mal auf NRW geändert. In der Hoffnung, dass das jetzt näher dran ist......

@Carsten,
Meld Dich einfach. Wenn die Polizei nicht denkt, dass ich auch gesoffen habe, kann ich Dich bestimmt mitnehmen. 2 Räder sollten ja auch in einen Fiesta passen.....


----------



## Merlin (5. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht benötige ich fahrtechnisch Asyl, mein Lappen ist mir doch zu wichtig und Sonntag komm ich hier wg Zug an viel Polizei vorbei...


 
Neben deinem Lappen sollte dir vorallem mal deine Gesundheit (und die deiner Mitmenschen, die deinen Weg kreuzen) wichtig sein...

Egal, ich wette auf jeden Fall *gegen* dich, was den Sonntag Morgen angeht.


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2011)

Ne ne,
keine Wetten mehr.

 Ist zu anstrengend.

Was ist mit dir morgen?

Gruesse


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. März 2011)

Alaaf zesamme,
ich bin dann auch nach langer Abstinenz wieder am Start
@Melanie 
Kalenborn ist in Rheinland-Pfalz, aber auch wurscht. Ich finds auch so


----------



## Langenfelder (5. März 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Alaaf zesamme,
> ich bin dann auch nach langer Abstinenz wieder am Start
> *@Melanie *
> *Kalenborn ist in Rheinland-Pfalz, aber auch wurscht. Ich finds auch so*


 
Frauen und Erdkunde undwegduck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (5. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Frauen und Erdkunde undwegduck



Die Jungs holen sich auch oft genug ne Fango-Packung 
(und kennen sich so auch [nicht] mit der Erde aus)


PS: wie kommt man denn ohne Auto nach Kalenborn? "Radstrecke" wäre ca. 30km Anfahrt xD


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2011)

RLP, BaWü, NRW - die Verwirrung liegt einfach darin begründet, daß das Portal BaWü als default vorgibt und nicht automatisch nach PLZ das Bundesland findet (Shaisz Software, Hauptsache die Video und Fotoecke sind bis zum Exzess durchgestylt )
Wenn man das übersieht, was mir auch schon passiert ist, wird eben das falsche Bundesland als Startort angegeben.
Ich denke aber, kaum einer der KBU-Interessenten wird das verpeilen und an einem falschen Startort erscheinen


----------



## Merlin (5. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir morgen?


 
Kamelle und Alaaf!!


----------



## surftigresa (5. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> RLP, BaWü, NRW - die Verwirrung liegt einfach darin begründet, daß das Portal BaWü als default vorgibt und nicht automatisch nach PLZ das Bundesland findet (Shaisz Software, Hauptsache die Video und Fotoecke sind bis zum Exzess durchgestylt )
> Wenn man das übersieht, was mir auch schon passiert ist, wird eben das falsche Bundesland als Startort angegeben.


 
Danke!!!!!! Eine plausible Erklärung, die mich ein bisschen aus der Schusslinie nimmt 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, kaum einer der KBU-Interessenten wird das verpeilen und an einem falschen Startort erscheinen


 
Richtig  Das ist ja auch nur die erste Hürde, um schon mal ein bisschen auszusieben.... 

@Basti,
schön, Dich mal wieder am Start zu haben! Ich hoffe, die Berge im Ahrtal wachsen bis morgen noch ein bisschen


----------



## Trekki (5. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei, muss aber bis 18h zu hause sein. Also: nicht , falls ich frühzeitig abbiege.
-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Richtig  Das ist ja auch nur die erste Hürde, um schon mal ein bisschen auszusieben....


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2011)

Aus den 4 Angemeldeten Fahrern (Guide+3) sind es insgesamt 8 geworden. 
Aber was war nun das beste?
- Wetter? - nur 7h Sonnenschein
- Trailrennen? - habe verloren
- Pannen? - gegen ende wollte meine Schaltung nicht mehr so wie ich
- Entspannung? - 2015Höhenmeter / 90km
- Verfahren? - 2 kamen am Alfred-Dahm Turm an, 6 am Krausberg
Warum war dies ein schöner Tag? Die Mitfahrer! Danke für den schönen Tag.

Ich habe meine Fotos noch nicht gesichtet, wenn etwas brauchbares dabei ist kommt es noch.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. März 2011)

das war ne tour endlich mal nach gewohnter TT manier viiiiiieeeellee defekte.
unser "neuer" fügte sich super ein. vor der rotwein-traverse platt 

aber irgendwas läuft im TT schief. die gruppe wird wärend der tour größer
normal schrumpft sie doch wärend der tour

aber den besten vorschlag kam von habe B-Svente. habe vor ner stunde ein schild gelesen, das besagte, das die wetterstation oberhalb von bad neuenahr heute aufhat. und er sollte recht behalten.
nach leckerem essen wurde dann der lenne-weg unter die stollen genommen. es wurden sich heiße kämpfe um die plätze geliefert. selten so ein gejole im wald gehört 

das war wirklich ein supertoller tag. danke an alle, die das möglich gemacht haben

ciao thomas


----------



## Blut Svente (6. März 2011)

Geil wars


----------



## surftigresa (6. März 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen: ne jecke Tour 

Und wir haben es trotz immer später untergehender Sonne mal wieder geschafft, erst im Dunkeln an den Autos anzukommen.... bei einer herrlichen Mondsichel übrigens 

Auch von mir Danke an die netten Mitfahrer und Respekt an Jens, der sich tapfer wieder zurückgekämpft hat 

@Carsten,
die Wetterwarte hat genauso geilen Kuchen wie die Scheune  Ätsch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Auch von mir Danke an die netten Mitfahrer und Respekt an Jens, der sich tapfer wieder zurückgekämpft hat



Woher weißt du das Melanie, seit ihr doch noch zusammen nach Kalenborn gefahren?... oder liegt der Arme jetzt irgendwo im Ahrrtal rum.

Ansonsten fand ich den Tag auch richtig Klasse- hat mir tatsächlich die schlecht Laune verdorben, die ich wegen der Arbeit hatte, auch wenn ich noch bis 20 Uhr in der Firma verbracht habe.


----------



## Redfraggle (6. März 2011)

Der Drops ist gelutscht, die Messe gelesen es wurde alles gesagt, was von
Bedeutung ist!
Super Biketag 

!


----------



## surftigresa (7. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das Melanie, seit ihr doch noch zusammen nach Kalenborn gefahren?... oder liegt der Arme jetzt irgendwo im Ahrrtal rum.


 
Wir haben die beiden Jungspunte am Aufstieg nach Kalenborn noch eingeholt


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2011)

3 Fotos sind präsentierbar

Hier die 3 von der Radwerkstatt.





Man beachte den Mann im Tarnanzug, im Laub unter dem Rad liegend.





Der Guide (die Guidin?) war recht zügig unterwegs.





MK III only Trails.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. März 2011)

Hat Jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag ein wenig was teschniches in der Eifel zu fahren. Ich dachte so rund um Altenahr.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (9. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag ein wenig was teschniches in der Eifel zu fahren. Ich dachte so rund um Altenahr.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha


 
Hi Micha,

bin leider am Samstag schon vergeben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11440

Aber das ist wahrscheinlich zu früh für Dich, oder?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag ein wenig was teschniches in der Eifel zu fahren. Ich dachte so rund um Altenahr.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Hatte heute meinen technikkurs mit dem Masiven im Ahrtal. Es war
Es kann auch mal sehr positiv sein, wenn man seine Klickradschuhe Zuhause vergißt.

Samstag hat leider mein Arbeitgeber was dagegen, das ich radeln gehe.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2011)

Hallo Micha,
bin Samstag auch weiter nördlich unterwegs...

Für dich und alle anderen:

Sonntag würde ich die Runde rund um Hennef mit HoChi angehen. Kann zwar HM mäßig nicht mit dem Ahrtal mithalten, aber hat doch ein paar feine Sachen dabei.

Wetter scheint vernünftig zu bleiben und warm, da kann man dann schön was mitnehmen. Verfahrgarantie natürlich inklusive 

Fahrzeit 5h plus Pausen, Treffen 11.45 Uhr Hennef Bahnhof (Ecke Mittelstraße/Humperdinckstraße ist ein großer Parkplatz).

Voraussetzung: 
MTB mit Helm und Hirn, vernünftigen Reifen+Bremsbelägen, Ersatzschlauch, Licht (?)

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> bin Samstag auch weiter nördlich unterwegs...
> 
> Für dich und alle anderen:
> ...


 
Auch für Skihasen geeignet??? 
Könnte ja auch abkürzen, falls es mir zu "heftig" wird.... fehlen ja die Lifte! 

Die Sieglinde hat bestimmt auch schon auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. März 2011)

Hallo Sonja,
es wäre mir eine Ehre, dich mal wieder auf dem Rad zu sehn  Abkürzen ist da ja fast immer möglich, wir werden auch eher gemütlich unterwegs sein. 

Allerdings kenne ich immer noch nicht den "normalen" Chickenway an der Drachenflugschanze, da könnte es ein wenig steiler werden. Ist aber zur Not auch zu schieben.

Ach so, wäre gut, wenn sich potentielle Mitfahrer kurz hier/per Mail/per SMS melden, um die Größe für anschließenden Sieglinde oder anderen Kuchenstop zu planen 

grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> bin Samstag auch weiter nördlich unterwegs...
> 
> Für dich und alle anderen:
> ...



Wäre dabei!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## shmee (11. März 2011)

Jup, auch dabei!


----------



## surftigresa (11. März 2011)

ich auch ich auch ich auch

Dann lerne ich auch mal die Sieglinde kennen


----------



## LukePC (12. März 2011)

Geil mal ne neue Ecke richtig kennenlernen. Hennef kenne ich ja sonst nur von zu Fuss, oder mim RR so nen bissel^^

Der Zugplaner spuckt ne günstige Verbindung mit Ankunft um 11.49 am Bahnhof aus...
Der Zug etwas früher hat 15 min mehr Wartezeit in Siegburg 
Ob ich wohl heute noch rechtzeitig aufstehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Folgende Info:

1. Änderung Uhrzeit auf Abfahrt 11.30 Uhr, Treffen 11.15 Uhr
Grund: bisschen mehr Puffer zum Spielen

2. Wer hat, packt bitte Protektoren mal ein

3. Denkt bitte am die genannten Dinge wie Helm, Ersatzschlauch und eine vernünftige Bereifung sowie Bremsbeläge mit mehr als einem kleinen Rest  !!!

Wie im Dienstagsfahrer-Thread samt Begründung genannt, nehmen wir nur noch Fahrer mit einwandfreiem Rad mit. Ohne Diskussion und Trara, wer dies anders sieht, bleibt am Startplatz.

Weiterhin aufgrund einiger Anfragen:
Ja, das Tempo ist langsam, der Guide bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit und ich darf immer noch nicht schnell.
Und es gibt die Möglichkeit vorzeitig auszusteigen.
Sieglinde ist für das Ende geplant, so denn Wetter hält.

Für Fragen etc einfach melden.

Bis Sonntag dann
Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2011)

Ich geselle mich auch dazu - am HCM-Trail war ich erst einmal und das ist einige Jahre her (2005 oder so).

See you 
Marc


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> (2005 oder so).



Das waren noch Zeiten..... 

Bin vermutlich auch dabei.


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten.....



Inwiefern? Erzähl mal


----------



## radjey (12. März 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Streckenplanung für morgen aus?
Bin schon mit ein paar Leuten um 11:30 ab Franzhäuschen verabredet. Aber wir könnten uns ja auf den Trails treffen...? 
Wie sähe es aus, Carsten; und Melanie hab ich auch so lang nicht mehr gesehen, die is ja nur noch ständig ausgeflogen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Erzähl mal



Da war der HCM noch ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2011)

Stimmt, ich habe ihn über die Frosthelm-Page gefunden. Mir gefiel er jedoch nicht wirklich, aber mit einer Variostütze macht er bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## yogi71 (12. März 2011)

Da sind der Tom und ich dabei!


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. März 2011)

Tja Carsten...das wird ne Großveranstaltung


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2011)

Hups...

Wird dann aber voll in der Sieglinde mit der wilden 13 

In dem Sinne dann bis morgen Bahnho Hennef
Carsten 

PS Treffen via Verabredung auf Trail halte ich für schwierig angesichts der großen Gruppe, vielleicht laufen wir uns ja so über den Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (12. März 2011)

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß morgen. Würde mich gerne anschließen, muss aber um 13.30 Uhr mit unserm Sohn nach Paderborn.
Die Ecke Drachenschanze/Talsperre/HCM ist echt schön und bietet einige nette Trails.
Vielleicht kann die Tour irgendwann mal wiederholt werden.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## soka70 (12. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie im Dienstagsfahrer-Thread samt Begründung genannt, nehmen wir nur noch Fahrer mit einwandfreiem Rad mit.




Meins macht gaaanz komische Geräusche bergauf und wird erst Mittwoch gewartet, auch ich bin nicht ganz "einwandfrei" (der Rücken...macht auch komische Geräusche), komme trotzdem mal vorbei und sage: HALLO!!! rolle ein wenig mit euch und dann schau ich mal weiter... 

gutes nächtle.....


----------



## johnjensen (13. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe leider erst gerade gelesen dass das TEAM-TOMBURG heute in Hennef rockt, wäre gerne mitgefahren. Habe mich von der letzten Tour erholt und möchte besser werden. Werde einfach mal öfters hier reinschauen. Weiss leider nicht wie ich morgen nach Hennef kommen soll, daher wünsche ich euch allen einen geilen Sonntag. 

LG
Jens


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. März 2011)

johnjensen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe leider erst gerade gelesen dass das TEAM-TOMBURG heute in Hennef rockt, wäre gerne mitgefahren. Habe mich von der letzten Tour erholt und möchte besser werden. Werde einfach mal öfters hier reinschauen. Weiss leider nicht wie ich morgen nach Hennef kommen soll, daher wünsche ich euch allen einen geilen Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Mit der Bahn. Die GEL Streikt nicht mehr.


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2011)

Bin leider doch nicht dabei, ich hoffe, dass ich dennoch bald mal in den Genuss eurer klasse Touren kommen werde.

Viel Spaß,
Marc


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. März 2011)

Hi Carsten, wir rollen gleich auch mal in Richtung Hennef. Wenn es der Zufall will, fährt man sich über den Weg (nicht Haufen)


----------



## radjey (13. März 2011)

Ich find das war ein super Tag heut 

Und, habt ihr dann noch an der Gisela gespielt?


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hi Carsten, wir rollen gleich auch mal in Richtung Hennef. Wenn es der Zufall will, fährt man sich über den Weg (nicht Haufen)


 
Na hat doch hervorragend geklappt .....

Auch die letzten beiden Mohikaner haben es wieder nach Hause geschafft . Den besten Trail habt Ihr natürlich jetzt alle verpasst . Der war die Anfahrt wirklich wert 

Schöne Tour Carsten!!!! Immer wieder toll, neue Trails zu fahren...

@radjey,
ich hatte ehrlich gesagt eher den Eindruck, dass Spielen für mich da tödlich enden würde.... wir waren dann lieber noch was im Steinbruch.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## joscho (13. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Meins macht gaaanz komische Geräusche bergauf ...



Vielleicht kannst Du hier mitmachen, wenn Du noch etwas an der Melodie arbeitest 

http://vimeo.com/mattdennison/sampledbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2011)

Auch meinen Dank an die Guides, war eine sehr schöne Runde mit tollen Trails! freu mich auf ein nächstesmal!

Danke

Yogi


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. März 2011)

Auch uns hat es sehr gut gefallen, die Rosi war zwar etwas platt aber ihnen hat es auch Spass gemacht. Dank an Carsten und Wolfgang für die schöne Tour.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Freckles (14. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Auch uns hat es sehr gut gefallen, die Rosi war zwar etwas platt aber ihnen hat es auch Spass gemacht. Dank an Carsten und Wolfgang für die schöne Tour.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Ja, es war wirklich eine super Tour und nach dem Schnitzel kam ja auch die Energie zum Treppenfahren wieder .

Vielen Dank auch an Lukas und Thomas für's Rosischieben!! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder, leider nicht allzuviele:



 



Peter vor seinem (ich zitiere): "da bin ich ja wie ein Pinguin runtergerutscht!" - Abgang:





Auf dem Spielplatz:



 





 



wie gesagt, nach dem Schnitzel:





Vielen Dank an alle für den schönen Tag!


----------



## LukePC (15. März 2011)

Hab doch gern geholfen. Sonst wäre es am Ende noch übler gewesen 

Und zwei vorzeigbare Bilder hab ich auch gefunden:





Chris vor dem Abgrund. Auf 2D Fotos ist es leider nicht gut erkennbar, dass es da 3m runter geht.

Und hier noch ne Perlenkette für die Barbara 




"Wer hier hochfährt bekommt nen Bier spendiert" - und schon fuhren  zwei wackere Biker den Anstieg problemlos hinauf.


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2011)

Fotos und mehr von Sonntag bei den Dienstagsfahrern 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (15. März 2011)

Das Bild auf das Carsten wartet....naja, kein Foto des Monats, allerdings zeigt es doch einen ganz schön fliegenden Menschen *Reschpekt*






Redfraggle=Handlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (15. März 2011)

LukePC schrieb:


> Chris vor dem Abgrund. Auf 2D Fotos ist es leider nicht gut erkennbar, dass es da 3m runter geht.


Sauber. Als ich das letzte Mal da war, hatte ich mich nicht getraut 
Aber mit so ein Nicolai, geht das alles


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2011)

Zum Thema Perlenkette hätte ich da auch noch eins:
Sogar mit meiner winkenden Perle:


----------



## shmee (15. März 2011)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Sauber. Als ich das letzte Mal da war, hatte ich mich nicht getraut
> Aber mit so ein Nicolai, geht das alles





Was man da ja nicht sieht, ist, dass auch drei Anläufe gebraucht wurden, bis der Mut dann groß genug war.


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das Bild auf das Carsten wartet....naja, kein Foto des Monats, allerdings zeigt es doch einen ganz schön fliegenden Menschen *Reschpekt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Foto!

Und beim Zuschauen kriegt man schon Muffensausen, ei ei ei 

danke
sun909


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,
wie schaut es am Sonntag aus? Wetter sagt 9,5h Sonne voraus...

Jemand im Ahrtal am Start?

frohes Schaffen
sun909


----------



## PaleBlueDot (17. März 2011)

Moin!



LukePC schrieb:


> Chris vor dem Abgrund. Auf 2D Fotos ist es leider nicht gut erkennbar, dass es da *3m* runter geht.


 
Leutz, macht mal den Hutschi ned schlimmer als er ist. Das sind *30cm*, dann kommt n weicher Sandhang. Ned ausschmücken, gell


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. März 2011)

PaleBlueDot schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> Leutz, macht mal den Hutschi ned schlimmer als er ist. Das sind *30cm*, dann kommt n weicher Sandhang. Ned ausschmücken, gell



Das habe ich auch schon anders gesehen


----------



## LukePC (17. März 2011)

PaleBlueDot schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> Leutz, macht mal den Hutschi ned schlimmer als er ist. Das sind *30cm*, dann kommt n weicher Sandhang. Ned ausschmücken, gell



wer sagt denn was von der Stufe 
Mit 3m meinte ich doch die gesamte Stelle - bis runter zu dem anderen Biker (bzw. dem Bach)


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wie schaut es am Sonntag aus? Wetter sagt 9,5h Sonne voraus...
> 
> Jemand im Ahrtal am Start?
> ...



Wäre dabei. Start an der Tomburg bei Sonnenaufgang??Tourende bei Sonnenuntergang

Daywalker74


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wäre dabei. Start an der Tomburg bei Sonnenaufgang??Tourende bei Sonnenuntergang
> 
> Daywalker74


 
Das hört sich sehr gut an  Dabei 

Machen wir doch mal so ne richtige Normal-ist-anders-Tour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (17. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an  Dabei
> 
> Machen wir doch mal so ne richtige Normal-ist-anders-Tour....



Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir fahren in den Sonnenaufgang hinein.
Eine From Night to Day Tour 
Hat das TT vor Jaaahhren mal gemacht. Damals waren wir noch jung


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir fahren in den Sonnenaufgang hinein.
> Eine From Night to Day Tour
> Hat das TT vor Jaaahhren mal gemacht. Damals waren wir noch jung


 
Dabei! Ich bin immer noch jung!!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2011)

Ok,für so Spinnereien bin ich ja immer zu haben 

 Wannstarten wir, um 6.00 Uhr?

Kriegen wir dann den Sonnenaufgang am einer schönen Stelle mit  ?

Micha kann ja direkt aus der Backstube zu uns stoßen oder wir holen ihn dort ab?

Ich geh mal meine Akkus der Lampen laden...

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,für so Spinnereien bin ich ja immer zu haben
> 
> Wannstarten wir, um 6.00 Uhr?
> 
> ...



Der Micha wäre direkt dabei wenn ihr das um eine Woche verschieben würdet. Da ich aber meinen Sohn habe kann ich nicht. Sonst würde ich auch zwei Stunden früher dafür anfangen.

Wünsche euch viel Spass Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Ne Woche später ist aber SIT...


----------



## Langenfelder (17. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dabei! Ich bin immer noch jung!!!!!!


 
das kauft dir keiner ab, du treibst dich ja immer bei den Senioren rum


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Wer bist Du denn 

Hab' doch jetzt neue Freunde... ganz jung!


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dabei! Ich bin immer noch jung!!!!!!



ähaam Jung ist anders....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Jetzt Fall Du mir auch noch in den Rücken!!!! 

Sag' lieber mal was an. 6:00 Uhr Tomburg? Wo können wir dann einen romantischen Sonnenaufgang bestaunen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,für so Spinnereien bin ich ja immer zu haben
> 
> Wannstarten wir, um 6.00 Uhr?
> 
> ...



Da wäre der Rodderberg klasse. Und danach zu Micha in die Backstube zum Frühstücken

Nach dem Tankstop geht es dann weiter richtung Ahrtal......


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Da wäre der Rodderberg klasse. Und danach zu Micha in die Backstube zum Frühstücken
> 
> Nach dem Tankstop geht es dann weiter richtung Ahrtal......


 
... um dann dort irgendwo den Sonnenuntergang zu geniessen 

Wie lange brauchen wir von der Tomburg zum Rodderberg?


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Da wäre der Rodderberg klasse. Und danach zu Micha in die Backstube zum Frühstücken
> 
> Nach dem Tankstop geht es dann weiter richtung Ahrtal......



Hey das wär ne super Idee, dann muß die Angela früh aufstehen und Kaffe machen.


----------



## Freckles (17. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey das wär ne super Idee, dann muß die Angela früh aufstehen und Kaffe machen.



Wer ist denn Angela??


----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2011)

Bitte auch Kakao. Für die junge Generation  (jaja Thomas ich weiss... Kakao für die Kleinen....)

@Thomas,
die Idee ist wirklich klasse  ich glaube, damit bekommt eine für mich bisher echt besch.... Woche einen richtig geilen Höhepunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Angela??



kennste nicht, ist seine Neue. Heizt ihm nachts immer ordentlich ein


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Angela??



stimmt wer war das nochmal???????????????


----------



## ultra2 (17. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Heizt ihm nachts immer ordentlich ein



Was bei dir heute die Rheumadecke macht?


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bitte auch Kakao. Für die junge Generation  (jaja Thomas ich weiss... Kakao für die Kleinen....)
> 
> @Thomas,
> die Idee ist wirklich klasse  ich glaube, damit bekommt eine für mich bisher echt besch.... Woche einen richtig geilen Höhepunkt



Oje, was habe ich da nur ins rollen gebracht. Jetzt muß ich mir was einfallen lassen.

@Angela: Milch und Zucker beim Kaffee nicht vergessen
               Und für die kleinen Gäste Kakao


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Und für die kleinen Gäste Kakao


 

wie fährt der @ bonsai bei euch mit


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2011)

Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag. Macht schöne Sonnenaufgangsfotos für den Kalender. 

Gibt es denn evtl. noch jemanden, der zu einer normalen Zeit (ca. 11 Uhr) am Samstag oder Sonntag zu einer normalenD) Runde startet?

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Oje, was habe ich da nur ins rollen gebracht. Jetzt muß ich mir was einfallen lassen.
> 
> @Angela: Milch und Zucker beim Kaffee nicht vergessen
> Und für die kleinen Gäste Kakao



Ich kann ja die Biergartengarnitur schon mal runter holen

Dann würde ich sagen bis Sonntag.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. März 2011)

Ola MTB´ler!

Sonnenaufgang am Sonntag 6:32Uhr und Untergang 18:44Uhr.
Wäre der Treffpunkt in Mehlem am Bahnhof um 6Uhr ok???

Micha: in einer halben Stunde von Mehlem aus zum Rodderberg. Ist das zu schaffen?

Ein weiterer Vorschlag wäre, eine Tour um 11Uhr von Dernau für alle "Spätaufsteher" anzubieten??
Das Team Narmal ist anders würde natürlich von der Gepanzerten Backstube starten. Natürlich früher um rechtzeitig in Dernau zu sein.

Gib es noch andere Vorschläge??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorschlag wäre, eine Tour um 11Uhr von Dernau für alle "Spätaufsteher" anzubieten??


Dabei.


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2011)

Wenn der Sonnenaufgang so früh ist, treffen wir uns lieber eine halbe Stunde früher...

Wird sonst stressig 
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich kann ja die Biergartengarnitur schon mal runter holen



Heizstrahler nicht vergessen, soll schattig werden!


----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2011)

und ein heerschar aus fremden gefilden einfallen


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ola MTB´ler!
> 
> Sonnenaufgang am Sonntag 6:32Uhr und Untergang 18:44Uhr.
> Wäre der Treffpunkt in Mehlem am Bahnhof um 6Uhr ok???
> ...



Du auf jeden Fall!
Wie Carsten schon meinte, ist es dann etwas stressig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Heizstrahler nicht vergessen, soll schattig werden!



In der Backstube ist es warm Volker.


----------



## surftigresa (18. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ola MTB´ler!
> 
> Sonnenaufgang am Sonntag 6:32Uhr und Untergang 18:44Uhr.
> Wäre der Treffpunkt in Mehlem am Bahnhof um 6Uhr ok???
> ...



... und dann können wir noch die Romantikerrunde ab 16:00 Uhr mit Sonnenuntergang wo? anbieten 
Vielleicht sollten wir morgens doch 10 Min. mehr Luft einplanen. Wäre doof, wenn wir den Sonnenaufgang knapp verpassen und dann bis zum nächsten Sonnenaufgang durchfahren müssen


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> In der Backstube ist es warm Volker.



Bierbank hört sich für mich nach Draußenfrühstück an


----------



## Fungrisu (18. März 2011)

Hallo ihr Bekloppten  
ich habe leider am Sonntag bis 7 Uhr Dienst. 
Sonst wäre ich auch von Anfang an dabei 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorschlag wäre, eine Tour um 11Uhr von Dernau für alle "Spätaufsteher" anzubieten??



Für mich kommt dann quasi die Variante ab 11 Uhr Dernau in Frage.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Blut Svente (18. März 2011)

Hier sind wohl einige zu nah am Reaktor vorbei gefahren!!!
Kann leider am Sonntag nicht ...


----------



## surftigresa (18. März 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Hier sind wohl einige zu nah am Reaktor vorbei gefahren!!!
> Kann leider am Sonntag nicht ...


 
Du willst doch wohl nicht behaupten, dass Du um die Uhrzeit schon was vor hast????

Reaktor, warum? Normal-ist-anders 

Also 5:30h am Bahnhof in Mehlem? Fahren wir lieber was langsamer. Muss ja auch ordentlich Punkte bringen. 
Apropo: Was ist denn mit dem Rest vom Team  Holzlarer, Käfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (18. März 2011)

weggenickt


----------



## Blut Svente (18. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht behaupten, dass Du um die Uhrzeit schon was vor hast????
> 
> Reaktor, warum? Normal-ist-anders
> 
> ...



Da tut der Tischi Schäfchen zählen


----------



## surftigresa (18. März 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Da tut der Tischi Schäfchen zählen


dachte ich mir.... der Tischi ist ja auch ein Weichei


----------



## Blut Svente (18. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> dachte ich mir.... der Tischi ist ja auch ein Weichei



Nö der Tischi ist ein gefeuerter Müllmann.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. März 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Richtig was los hier
Ok, 5:30Uhr am Bahnhof Mehlem. Oh man, dann muß ich ja um 4:15Uhr los.

Melanie, ich lese da was von romantik
sowas albernes gibt es bei TT Touren nicht. 

Supi, das die Meise und der Grisu in Dernau dabei sind. Hoffe mal, das sich die Teilnehmerzahl noch etwas erhöht.

CU
Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. März 2011)

Ich überlege auch schon, selbstverständlich für den Shortcut ab Dernau. Zudem müsste ich etwas früher zurück, aber das ist ja problemlos möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2011)

Was is denn eigentlich mit 11 Uhr Tomburg? Gibt's den Termin nicht mehr?


----------



## Holzlarer (19. März 2011)

Hallo, 

da jetzt irgendwie der ganze arbeitsärger-gedönsquatsch meinte von 6 fr bis sa 11:30 durchgehend geöffnet zu haben, und ihr da so viele planungen laufen habt, sagt doch einach mal nem kondi-losem Teammitglied was für einstiegspunkte es gibt morgen?

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (19. März 2011)

Na yippi, der Dirk ist wieder da 

Ist doch ganz einfach Dirk: 5:30h Bahnhof Mehlem 

Ansonsten hatte Thomas 11h Dernau und Uwe 11h Tomburg vorgeschlagen 

@Uwe,
kommt doch einfach morgens schon von Mehlem aus mit und wir fahren auf dem Rückweg an der Tomburg vorbei damit Du sie siehst. Was hälst Du davon?


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2011)

1. Mehlem ca 05.30 Uhr

3. Dernau ca 11.00 Uhr
.
.
.


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1. Mehlem ca 05.30 Uhr
> 
> 3. Dernau ca 11.00 Uhr
> .
> ...



1. Mehlem ca 05.30 Uhr
2. 6.32 Uhr Rodderberg, an der Aussicht zum 7GB (dort steht die Sonne auf)
3. Dernau ca 11.00 Uhr
...

Übrigens: bin ab Mehlem dabei.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was is denn eigentlich mit 11 Uhr Tomburg? Gibt's den Termin nicht mehr?



Analog zu den Umstürzen in Nordafrika hat auch hier das Jungvolk die Gunst der Stunde erkannt. Da der bisherige Revolutionsführer mit dem Bau neuer Palast- und Bunkeranlagen ausgelastet ist, haben sie flugs die Macht übernommen und alte Zöpfe abgesägt...

Wir würden dir aber gerne behütetes Fahren anbieten, da auch die Seniorenarmee, verstärkt um einige schlagkräftige Söldner, am Sonntag ins Kerngebiet der Machtkämpfe einmarschieren wird.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. März 2011)

Um die Sache weiter durcheinander zu bringen: Wie wäre es mit 10:00 Uhr Tomburg, damit 11:00 Uhr Dernau klappt?

Schon fast entschieden, dabei zu sein: Eifel-Litti (als Mitglied der Unterarmee Senioren II stets an behütetem Fahren interessiert)


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2011)

Meine Frau wetteifert mit ihren Kolleginnnen, wessen Mann am verrücktesten ist. Ich glaube, sie wird Montag im Wettkampf einige Positionen gut machen können ...

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (19. März 2011)

was manche Männer doch alles tun, damit ihre Frauen gut dastehen  ich bin schwer beeindruckt...


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> 1. Mehlem ca 05.30 Uhr
> 2. 6.32 Uhr Rodderberg, an der Aussicht zum 7GB (dort steht die Sonne auf)
> 3. Dernau ca 11.00 Uhr
> ...
> ...




4:30 Uhr Alfter
5:30Uhr Mehlem
6:32Uhr Rodderberg
? Uhr Bäckerei Panzer
11Uhr Dernau.

Habe ich was vergessen??

Oh man, das wird ein Tag..

Sponsored by Red Bull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 4:30 Uhr Alfter
> 5:30Uhr Mehlem
> 6:32Uhr Rodderberg
> ? Uhr Bäckerei Panzer
> ...


 
JA!
18:44Uhr Sonnenuntergang. Vorschlag: Steinerberghaus? Oder schaffen wir es bis dahin bis ins 7GB zurück? 

@Trekki,
kennst Du den Weg hoch zum Rodderberg?


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 11Uhr Dernau.



Meint Bahnhof oder wo genau wird sich getroffen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. März 2011)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Meint Bahnhof oder wo genau wird sich getroffen?



Treffpunkt am Bahnhof!

@Melanie: ist alles geklärt.

Bis morgen in der aller Früh.


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2011)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Um die Sache weiter durcheinander zu bringen:
> .......... Eifel-Litti (als Mitglied der Unterarmee Senioren II stets an behütetem Fahren interessiert)



Für vollkommene Verwirrung:

Die Seniorenarmee beginnt ihren Angriff nicht in Dernau. Da wir als Specialagents undercover unterwegs sind, wird der Landepunkt unserer Invasion nicht publik gemacht. Nicht mal Likiweaks weiß das.


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Trekki,
> kennst Du den Weg hoch zum Rodderberg?


Ja.


----------



## Tobert (19. März 2011)

Super Plan! Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
Leider bin ich noch bis Do arbeitenderweise unterwegs ... 

Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spass, bestes Wetter und romantische Sonnenauf- und untergänge. 

Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2011)

Hmm, ich glaube, dann starten Barbara und ich auch ab Dernau. Fährt denn morgen Jemand mit dem Zug ab Bonn?
Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun, für ein gemeinsames Ticket.


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. März 2011)

Ich hatte auch geplant mit dem Zug zu fahren. Ob ich das wirklich mache hängt primär noch von Helge ab. Ich melde mich nachher noch mal sobald ich mit ihm gesprochen hab.


----------



## Blut Svente (19. März 2011)

wo kann denn der Tischi so gegen 16/17 uhr zusteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. März 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> .....und romantische Sonnenauf- und untergänge.


 
Wieso darf der das schreiben


----------



## LukePC (19. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube, dann starten Barbara und ich auch ab Dernau. Fährt denn morgen Jemand mit dem Zug ab Bonn?
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun, für ein gemeinsames Ticket.



Ich hatte mir eigentlich auch eine Anreise per Zug überlegt - wohin auch immer. 

11 Uhr hört sich für mich auch am realistischsten an - wenn ich wie der Thomas gegen 4 Uhr aufstehen müsste, würde es sich lohnen gleich durchzumachen (was wohl nicht ratsam für Leib+Leben ist).

Wenn ich das richtig Lese sind wir dann schon bis zu 5 Leute für den Zooch.

PS: Das ist dann der Zug um 09:49 auf Gleis 4 abfährt und der um ca. 10.35 in Dernau ankommt, richtisch?
Also wenn ich den nicht bekomme, bin ich raus, also nicht warten...


----------



## LukePC (19. März 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> wo kann denn der Tischi so gegen 16/17 uhr zusteigen



Ist die Scheune geöffnet? Dann könnte man um diese Zeit dort zu finden sein 
Oder halt am Fuss des 7GB

PS: vl könnten wir danach dann noch hier mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11020

völlig entkräftet kommt das Tempo dann vl auch hin xD


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2011)

Die Bahn startet um 09:49 Uhr in Bonn. Is ein wenig doof, denn wir sind schon um 10.35 Uhr in Dernau. Oder wir steigen schon ne Station früher aus und vergnügen uns noch ein wenig im Ahrtal.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 4:30 Uhr Alfter
> 5:30Uhr Mehlem
> 6:32Uhr Rodderberg
> ? Uhr Bäckerei Panzer
> ...



Wei owei ! Ich dacht schon immer ich sei MTB verseucht aber ihr habt echt einen an der Waffel oder wie der gewöhnliche Eifler zu sagen pflegt "Ühr hatt janz schön ene Ratsch em Kappes !" Aber geile Aktion das muss man euch lassen ...... 

Un dat me keene von üsch Palemössele inschlöf un vum Rädsche flüsch


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. März 2011)

Helge und ich sind mit dem Zug raus. Bitte nicht auf uns Zugtechnisch warten. Wir versuchen trotzdem um 11 Uhr in Dernau am Bahnhof zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. März 2011)

Ich bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich's hinkriege, also in Dernau bitte nicht auf mich warten. Falls es nicht klappt: Euch allen ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2011)

Moin Moin,
"Twibike-Radeln vom Morgen bis zum Abend(b)rot" fängt dann jetzt mal an, Thomas müsste auf dem Rad sitzen... 

Bis gleich!

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2011)

Der Sonnenaufgang und das anschließende Frühstück waren auf jeden Fall schon mal ne Wucht.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2011)

Soderle,
sogar Thomas ist jetzt zu Hause (mit Rad noch zurück=Held des Tages!!!)

Danke an Uwe fürs Guiden und Micha und Angela für das super Frühstück sowie die drei anderen Bekloppten, die von 05.30 Uhr bis 18.30 Uhr mit auf dem Radel saßen... 

Geh jetzt ins Bett, mehr dann morgen!

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Soderle,
> sogar Thomas ist jetzt zu Hause (mit Rad noch zurück=Held des Tages!!!)
> 
> Danke an Uwe fürs Guiden und Micha und Angela für das super Frühstück sowie die drei anderen Bekloppten, die von 05.30 Uhr bis 18.30 Uhr mit auf dem Radel saßen...
> ...



Na dann schlaf mal schön, das Frühstück war doch selbstverständlich.

Grüsse MIcha

Ps. : Auch schöne Grüsse von Patrick


----------



## Trekki (20. März 2011)

Startpunkt: Bahnhof Mehlem.

Der Guide hatte den Start nicht gefunden, wir sind ihm einfach entgegen gefahren.





An der Fähre, Mehlem. Warten auf den Guide





Auf dem Rodderberg haben sich die ersten Sonnenstrahlen im Posttower gespiegelt.





Das besagte Frühstück. Mit Protektoren und Feuerwehrauto.

Mehr gibts später, ich bin etwas müde.


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...Mehr gibts später, ich bin etwas müde.



He, jetzt nicht aufgeben.


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2011)

Also das Frühstück war wirlich der Hit  Vielen Dank Euch beiden!!! Ich fürchte, soviel werde ich morgen früh nicht zu lachen haben 

Sehr geiler Tag! Klasse Sonnenaufgang, schöne Tour (danke Uwe ) und mal wieder das beruhigende Gefühl nicht die einzige Bekloppte zu sein 

Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen: kein romantischer Sonnenuntergang im 7GB Aber gut, die Aktion war es wert sie zu wiederholen 

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## Trekki (20. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> He, jetzt nicht aufgeben.









Die letzte Abfahrt vor Brohl


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2011)

Start Mitten in der Nacht:





So langsam wird es hell:





Da kommt sie doch endlich . Bei -2ºC war das Warten doch eine harte Probe...





Spontanbesuch aus der Backstube 





Da sind sie: die 4 Helden  und alle auf Augenhöhe 





...Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2011)

Thomas lässt die Sonne für den heutigen Tag frei:





Damit hatte er sich ganz klar ein leckeres Frühstück mit all seinen neuen Freunden verdient 




Wie im richtigen Leben steckt der Schalke-Mann bis zum Hals in der Sch.... und dem kleinen Mäuschen kann man am Schwanz ziehen und dann rennt es ganz wild umher... Thomas hätte es fast mitgenommen...

Um 11:00Uhr wurden wir dann verstärkt durch frische Fahrer. Und weiter ging's.... Barbara und Jörg auf dem Trail-des-Tages:










Nach und nach haben die Gastspieler uns wieder alleine gelassen .Am Ende hat John die Sonne aber wieder fein eingefangen:





Bitte nicht vergessen, sie morgen wieder frei zu lassen!!!!

Definitiv eine Tour, die nicht in Vergessenheit geraten wird 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=205990&stc=1&d=1300653153


----------



## Enrgy (20. März 2011)

Eigentlich hättet ihr LUSCHEN ruhig noch den gerade auftauchenden Vollmond bei nem kleinen Nightride einfangen können!
Aber war uns schon klar, daß da nach grad mal 8 oder 9h wieder geschwächelt wird.  Normal ist eben anders


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2011)

Coole Aktion

Reschpekt an die vier Muskeltiere.

Ich persönlich war ja nur für den Mittelteil verantwortlich.
Da sich scheinbar Gott und die Welt im Ahrtal versammelt hat (gesehen haben wir keinen) ....gewisse energetische Leute haben auch ein ziemliches Geheimniss draus gemacht... haben wir uns recht zügig von unserem Startpunkt Dernau(die Rede ist jetzt vom Startpunkt der Gastfahrer) aus dem A-Tal entfernt um weiter südliche Gefilde anzusteuern.






Im Bild zu sehen: Der Königssee


So weit südlich wie sein großer Bruder in Berchtesgaden waren wir dann allerdings doch nicht.
Wir haben es nur bis zu einer Burg geschafft:






....sieht zwar fast so aus.....is aber nicht die Tomburg.








...auch nicht die Löwenburg, obwohl sich hier orange Menschen im Vordergrund tummeln.
Ansonsten war es trotz Allem ne richtige TT-Tour:
Viele Menschen auf der Tour verloren: Zuerst Daniel und Helge....was war da eigentlich los?
Dann Oli und Guido: Keine Zeit für die lange Variante
Am Ende noch mich und Barbara. Naja, die Entscheidung mit der Bahn bis Oberwinter zu fahren und das Pfannkuchenschiff leer zu essen war nicht wirklich schlecht.....gell....Thomas ;-)


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Viele Menschen auf der Tour verloren: Zuerst Daniel und Helge....was war da eigentlich los?





*knack* -> oh shit

War aber nicht schlimm. Wir haben dann noch eine ähnlich spektakuläre Runde durch den KoFo gedreht *hust*


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. März 2011)

Kurzer Bericht von einem der vorzeitigen Abfahrer: Auch bei uns alles prima. Zwar gibt's keine Fotos, aber dafür haben wir - man glaubt es kaum - am Koppen ´ne Kombo aus dem Großraum Langenfeld mitten im Gelände getroffen. Jetzt beginne selbst ich langsam zu glauben, dass es Herrn Enrgy tatsächlich gibt.

Ansonsten wie immer mille Grazie: Für den ersten Teil der Tour an alle und besonders an den Herrn Fußkerze als Guide und für den zweiten Teil an den jungen Vater einer zweiten Tochter, der sein übliches Tempo für mich um ca. 800% gedrosselt hat (und auch ein paar wunderbare Trails auf Anhieb anzufahren wusste - hätte ich allein niemals hingekriegt). Hinterher war ich jedenfalls ziemlich kaputt und deshalb gleich nochmals meine Verneigung für die Abteilung "From Dawn till Dusk": Was für ein Ding, wie ja auch Eure Fotttos zeigen.

Ehrfürchtig grüßt: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2011)

na da will ich hoffen das diese Tour wiederholt wird. Ich wäre auch gerne mal so bekloppt.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eigentlich hättet ihr LUSCHEN ruhig noch den gerade auftauchenden Vollmond bei nem kleinen Nightride einfangen können!
> Aber war uns schon klar, daß da nach grad mal 8 oder 9h wieder geschwächelt wird.  Normal ist eben anders


 
wollte ich doch!!!!! Habe aber nur noch ein müdes Lächeln bei meinen Mitfahrern geerntet  Vielleicht magst Du die komlette Tour ja mal mit mir machen


----------



## AnjaR (21. März 2011)

Respekt Leute!

Aber eine Frage, Was muss man einwerfen, um das durchzuhalten?


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage, Was muss man einwerfen, um das durchzuhalten?


Weiss ich auch nicht. Meine Frau ist die Apothekerin im Hause. 

Nee, stimmt nicht. Das Frühstück beim Bäcker gab eine super Grundlage, dann reichlich Apfelschorle, Riegel und Kekse. Meine Aldi-Bifi-Clones haben andere hungrige Mäuler bekommen.

Die ca. 10.000km auf dem Rad im letzten Jahr helfen auch über den Tag.

Das wichtigste für mich als 7Hill-er: das Ortsschild von Köwi habe ich gewonnen!

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (21. März 2011)

Erstmal Respekt für Euere Beklopptheit . Ein guter Traingsstand (Fitness) ist sicherlich die wichtigste Grundlage.



Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das wichtigste für mich als 7Hill-er: das Ortsschild von Köwi habe ich gewonnen!
> 
> -trekki


 Wie kann man denn das Ortsschild von Königswinter gewinnen  ? Und was macht man dann mit so einem Monster? 'Ne Tischplatte? 'Nen Ofenvorleger?


----------



## LukePC (21. März 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## LukePC (21. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich als 7Hill-er: das Ortsschild von Köwi habe ich gewonnen!
> 
> -trekki



Sitzt seit über 10 Stunden im Sattel (ohne irgendein Anzeichen von Erschöpfung davonzutragen) und macht dann irgendwann auf der Geraden noch nen (halben?) Kilometer Tempo, so dass es schon schwer genug ist im Windschatten zu bleiben... und zieht sich nen Lecker Ortschild zum Abendessen rein. 


Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr habt. Einige sind doch noch bis zum Mondaufgang, der ja besonders hell und Voll war, gefahren:




Das Fenster und sonstige Deteils sind aufgrund der Helligkeit leider nicht sichtbar. 
Das ist wohl die längste Tagestour


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. März 2011)

Hallo!

Gestern war ich leider nicht mehr in der Lage, hier was zu schreiben. Nachdem ich ca 100kg Nudel verdrückt habe und mich dann aufs Sofa gesetzt habe, vielen mir promt die Augen zu. Komisch

Nun mal zu gestern.
Oh man, was für ein Tag. Das schwerste an der Tour war das Aufstehen um 4 Uhr.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Der Sonnenaufgang was supi.
Danke an Micha für ein klasse Frühstück (Danke auch an die"wer ist Angela")

In Dernau ging der Spaß dann weiter
Bruder: sehr feine Tour hast Du da zusammengestellt 

Und auf die Frage, ob es so eine Tour nochmal gibt? Normal ist anders 

Ach, heute auf der Arbeit: bloß nicht hinsetzen


Gruß von einem "Bekloppten"


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2011)

grrrr.... 
der "kleine" Absturz gerade hat den schönen Text gefressen, ergo gibt es nur die Kurzform 

Morgens, halb sechs in Deutschland. 

Es ist kalt. Genauer gesagt: Saukalt





Drei Bekloppte am malerischen (romantisch Melanie?) Bahnhof Mehlem, der vierte verschollen am Rhein...

Wiedersehen am Rhein nach kurzem Tel





Höhenmeter fressen auf dem nicht gaaaanz trockenen Weg nach oben und dann...

punkten...





und weiter am TeamIII vorbei punkten... 





Die Paparazzi bringen sich in die beste Position:





Die Sonne steigt, die Laune auch!





Auf den Rodderberg, die Frisur hält 









Ohne Helm darf er aber lt. unserem Kleingedruckten ja nicht mit... Frühstück mit Doping folgt. 





Doping vor allem für die Lachmuskeln, ne, was haben wir gelacht, uih uih uih, viel Geld und Kakao in die Chauvi-Kasse 

Dann müssen wir aber weiter gen Dernau, dort warten ja die "Normalos". 

Frei nach TT-Kleingedrucktem reduziert sich die Gruppe mal rasch um vier Leute dank Pannen und Co.... (ohne Foto natürlich, keine Beweisfotos zugelassen...)

Suchend nach der Kuchentheke ging es hoch und runter, an malerischen Seen mit Schilf vorbei, eine Burg vor Augen und kleinen, aber feinen Pausen mit Doppelkeksen und was die Rucksäcke noch so an kulinarischen Ergüssen her gaben...

Fast am Schluß dann der sehr sahnige Trail; hier ein Bild, auf dem alles klappt:





Dann noch Tischi einsammeln, der der Meinung war, wir sind noch nicht ausbelastet und uns ein wenig den Rheinsteig hoch hoch hoch und runter hoch runter hoch führte. 

Damit waren dann die Körner leer (Korrektur: Es gab noch die Sprinter, s.o. die kleine Wettrennen machten). Für uns war der Plan mit Petersberg zeitlich leider dann gestorben 

Ergo Abschied nehmen an der Fähre, mit der Sonne vor Augen (ok, hier hat sich so ein kleiner 7Hiller mal wieder in den Vordergrund geschmuggelt  )





Wir nahmen ein Weizen ein auf einem Thron voller Kissen und mit einer freundlichen Bedienung. Wir hatten es uns verdient, von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang auf dem Radel, mein Tacho sagte 8.16h reine Fahrzeit, 106km, 1780HM.

und DER HELD hier ist sogar noch mit dem Rad angereist und nachher bis nach Hause gefahren (RESPEKT!!!)





War schön mit euch, bin bei der nächsten "normal ist anders" oder wie auch immer bis-zum-bitteren-Ende Tour gerne dabei!

grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. März 2011)

Coooooooler Bericht Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

@Carsten,
schöner Bericht 
Zum Thema romantisch müsstest Du aber noch mal etwas Nachhilfe nehmen


----------



## Fungrisu (21. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich als 7Hill-er: das Ortsschild von Köwi habe ich gewonnen! trekki



Aber auch nur ganz knapp 

Tja leider konnte ich ja nicht von Anfang an dabei sein.
Aber erst mal ein RIESEN Verbeuger an die 4 Bekloppten die es tatsächlich geschafft haben von Sonnenauf bis Untergang auf dem Rad zu sitzen.

Uwe hat mal wieder eine Supa Tour aus dem Navi gezaubert 
dafür vielen Dank.

Leute das war ein genial geiler Tag!!! Vielen Dank

Hoffentlich bis Bald

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Ohne Helm darf er aber lt. unserem Kleingedruckten ja nicht mit...



Den linken Ellebogenschützer hat er nachher als Helm genutzt.

Nachtrag zum Bericht. Hier das zusammentreffen mit den Normalos.




Bitte bildet Euch selbst ein Urteil, welche Gruppe sich schön in eine Reihe aufstellen kann und wo es nicht klappt. Zur Erinnerung






Eigendlich gab es gar keine Rast. Nur musste ab und zu der Rücken an einer Wand wieder gerade gebogen werden.





Apropros Kleingedrucktes: steht da nicht auch irgend etwas in der Richtung von perfekt gewartetem Fahrrad? Die Teile sind nicht teuer.

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> was manche Männer doch alles tun, damit ihre Frauen gut dastehen  ich bin schwer beeindruckt...


Es hat leider nicht ausgereicht. Die Konkurenz ist stark: einer hat 6 Monate nach seinem Herzkasper wieder angefangen zu rauchen ein anderer nimmt BTMs. Gegen Männer solcher Liegen möchte ich gar nicht antreten. 
Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag beim SIT. Vorher noch im 7GB? Von der Magarethenhöhe ist es nicht so weit bis zur A3.

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch... BTMs

Naja, ich glaube da sind wir doch eher positiv verrückt...

Helge hat für den 27.03 den Vorschlag 24h biken gemacht. Jemand dabei? 

Die SIT Tour müssten wir dann halt irgendwie einbauen....


----------



## Langenfelder (21. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch... *BTM*s
> 
> Naja, ich glaube da sind wir doch eher positiv verrückt...
> 
> ...


 


" Klugscheissmodus an " *B*e*t*äubungs* M*ittlel " Klugscheissmodus aus
( Bier )


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2011)

Beim Biken kenn ich nur ein BTM: meinen Sattel...


----------



## route61 (21. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> " Klugscheissmodus an " *B*e*t*äubungs* M*ittlel " Klugscheissmodus aus
> ( Bier )



Der Mann von der Bekannten von Trekki's Partnerin nimmt wahrscheinlich illegale BTM . 
Nicht zu verwechseln mit den legalen vom eigenen Körper produzierten, die nach 4 bis 8 h auf dem Bike ausgeschüttet werden . 
Süchtig machen sie wahrscheinlich beide


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

jetzt macht mich doch nicht so fertig.... ich hab' halt nur das eine im Kopf.....BIKEN!!!!


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Apropros Kleingedrucktes: steht da nicht auch irgend etwas in der Richtung von perfekt gewartetem Fahrrad? Die Teile sind nicht teuer.
> -trekki



Ups,
erwischt...

Bis jetzt aber nur zu sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen a la Reifen und Bremsen 

Werden die AGBs aber mal überarbeiten 

Aber ich war heut shoppen bei Bike-x-perts und habe jetzt alles zur Generalüberholung im Haus.

Fehlt nur noch ein Schraub und Grill, das kann man mit 24h Fahren hervorragend verbinden und ich kenne auch eine Sonnenterasse, die uns freudig bereit gestellt würde 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (21. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> " Klugscheissmodus an " *B*e*t*äubungs* M*ittlel " Klugscheissmodus aus
> ( Bier )


Korrekt. Da ich Apothker-Mann (im Sinne einer Fussballer-Frau) bin habe ich das Wort Droge vermieden. Drogen sind nämlich nur allerlei getrocknete Sachen. Daraus macht man z.B. Kamillentee.



surftigresa schrieb:


> Helge hat für den 27.03 den Vorschlag 24h biken gemacht. Jemand dabei?
> 
> Die SIT Tour müssten wir dann halt irgendwie einbauen....


Gerne, da würde ich aber irgendwo mit einsteigen. 24h ohne Basislager / Vorbereitung / ... ist mir doch eine Stufe zu heftig. Gegenvorschlag: Treffen zum Sonnenaufgang um 7.20h. Dann fahren wir eine Schleife von 3h bis zum Start und nachher zurückrollen zum Ausgangspunkt. Zusammen mit den 1300Höhenmetern der SIT Tour sollte dies ausreichend sein, um wieder richtig breit zu sein.

-trekki


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...und weiter am TeamIII vorbei punkten...
> grüße



Solange die Exdüsseldorfer weiterhin derart kreativ im lokalen Ranking dabei sind, wird sich bei uns vermutlich keiner mehr besonders ambitioniert zeigen.

Aber Respekt vor eurer gestrigen Leistung. Früher waren wir auch mal ähnlich ungestüm. Guckst du


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ....Fehlt nur noch ein Schraub und Grill, das kann man mit 24h Fahren hervorragend verbinden und ich kenne auch eine Sonnenterasse, die uns freudig bereit gestellt würde
> 
> Grüsse


 
Dir verrate ich noch mal meine Adresse


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ups,
> erwischt...
> 
> Bis jetzt aber nur zu sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen a la Reifen und Bremsen
> ...



Wo denn da bin ich dabei. Kann allerdings erst nach der Arbeit einsteigen. Oder wir verlegen einen Teil der 24h in die Backstube


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wo denn da bin ich dabei. Kann allerdings erst nach der Arbeit einsteigen. Oder wir verlegen einen Teil der 24h in die Backstube



Bike around the Backofen.


----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> .... Oder wir verlegen einen Teil der 24h in die Backstube


 
Das Grillen?


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2011)

...ich organisier' dann schon mal ein wenig Kakao 

Biken um die Backstube ist prima...Frühstück, Mittag, Abendbrot... 

Wie war das mit den beheizten Liegestühlen?

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das Grillen?



auch das wenn´s gewünscht wird


----------



## der.anderehelge (23. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Helge hat für den 27.03 den Vorschlag 24h biken gemacht. Jemand dabei?
> 
> Die SIT Tour müssten wir dann halt irgendwie einbauen....



Ups. Melanie. Hatte ich das vorgeschlagen ??? Ich glaube ich hatte einfach mal festgestellt: Ihr werdet das machen.  

Nur um falscher Planung vorzubeugen, ich hab da Samstag noch diese Verabredung im BLA. "Das frievole Burgfroilein" und "Supernichts" live. Nach soviel Kultur steig ich besser nicht sofort aufs Rad. Also fangt doch schon mal ohne mich an...macht dann ohne mich weiter...und gegen Abend frag ich dann mal nach, wie weit Ihr schon seid. Hab ja eine spanische Handy-Nummer 

viel Spaß

PS: Der 27.3. hat insgesamt 25h oder? Die Stunde 2:00 bis 3:00 gibts an demTag doppelt. Wer hat denn schon ein 25h-Rennen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2011)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ups. Melanie. Hatte ich das vorgeschlagen ??? Ich glaube ich hatte einfach mal festgestellt: Ihr werdet das machen.
> 
> Nur um falscher Planung vorzubeugen, ich hab da Samstag noch diese Verabredung im BLA. "Das frievole Burgfroilein" und "Supernichts" live. Nach soviel Kultur steig ich besser nicht sofort aufs Rad. Also fangt doch schon mal ohne mich an...macht dann ohne mich weiter...und gegen Abend frag ich dann mal nach, wie weit Ihr schon seid. Hab ja eine spanische Handy-Nummer
> 
> ...



Hallo Helge der 27. hat 23 Std. Es wird um eine Stunde vor gestellt.

@ Thomas gugst du hier   http://www.mtbrider.de/video/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=705


Hallo Uwe wie sieht es aus sollen wir das auch mal üben? Wenn du deinen Umbau fertig hast. Ich fahr auch freiwillig das Moped.
Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Trekki (24. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag: Treffen zum Sonnenaufgang um 7.20h. Dann fahren wir eine Schleife von 3h bis zum Start und nachher zurückrollen zum Ausgangspunkt. Zusammen mit den 1300Höhenmetern der SIT Tour sollte dies ausreichend sein, um wieder richtig breit zu sein.


Ich ziehe meinen Vorschlag zurück da ich seit gestern etwas schnupfen habe. Die SIT Tour mache ich auf jeden Fall mit.
-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Helge der 27. hat 23 Std. Es wird um eine Stunde vor gestellt.
> 
> @ Thomas gugst du hier   http://www.mtbrider.de/video/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=705
> 
> ...



WAAHNSIIINNN! Nur fliegen ist schöner


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2011)




----------



## hot-cilli (24. März 2011)

... der feut sich aber, der Kleine... ohne Worte!

sonnige Grüße
hot-cilli


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2011)

Also ich finde Streetbike Tommy von Nitro Circus cooler...  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDQV085PXHw"]YouTube        - frontflip fmx[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Also ich finde Streetbike Tommy von Nitro Circus cooler... YouTube        - frontflip fmx



Volker Volker das arme Moped


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2011)

Jou, hab ich mir auch gedacht 

Hab gestern oder vorgestern noch eine Zusammenfassung der heftigsten Szenen aus Niotro Circus gesehen. 
Da meinte Pastrana, beim Anblick des Crashs von Tommy war er sich sicher, daß nun das erste Mal jemand auf seinem Gelände zu Tode gekommen sei. Der Rettungshubschrauber wäre ja schon 6x dort gelandet....


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. März 2011)

Das war mal ne Typische TT-Tour.

Mit 3 Mann:

2 Platten und ein XTR-Schaltwerk, das seinen dienst verweigerte

Aber dafür war das Essen in der Sieglinde sehr köstlich.


Thomas


----------



## Tazz (30. März 2011)

Sauber


----------



## Giom (31. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ein XTR-Schaltwerk, das seinen dienst verweigerte



jepp, aber diesmal war in der Zeit des Reparaturversuchs die Temperatur deutlich angenehmer als bei seinem vorgänger. Damals sahen die wartenden mitahrer so aus....


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2011)

Geht doch nix über die Gastfreundlichkeit der Scheune in Hilberath


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Geht doch nix über die Gastfreundlichkeit der Scheune in Hilberath



Damals war Sie noch im Bau


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2011)

Now to something complete different: Ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein gutes, gebrauchtes, komplett aufgebautes und fahrbereites, jedoch bezahlbares Fully. Nachdem ich ihm heute meins zum Ausprobieren gegeben habe, ist das Liteville 301 zwar auf Pole Position, aber noch ist der Mann nicht komplett verloren, sprich: Auch andere Bikes kommen (noch) in Frage.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Tip?

Freut sich über Hinweise bzw. Antworten: Eifel-Litti, der herzlich grüßt


----------



## Trekki (3. April 2011)

Habe ich dies richtig verstanden: "bezahlbar" und "301" in einem Satz? Ich glaube, da kann ich nicht mitreden.

Preislich darunter, aber sehr gelobt ist das Skeen.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2011)

Einsatzgebiet (=Federweg) und Budget wäre gut zu wissen...

Wenn er nicht zu gross ist und schrauben kann, könnte er sich z.B.  einen Rahmen von BMC (CH) im Ausverkauf holen mit 100mm Fox Dämpfer (400). XT Gruppe 299. LRS 350. Gabel um die 350 etc etc gibt ein komplettrad auf hohem Niveau um die 1800

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (3. April 2011)

Super Räder machen die bei BMC, das ist auf jeden Fall ein super Schnäppchen.
Wie ist es eigentlich der radelnden Fraktion heute ergangen? Wir sind am Steinerberg ordentlich baden gegangen.


----------



## Trekki (3. April 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich der radelnden Fraktion heute ergangen? Wir sind am Steinerberg ordentlich baden gegangen.


Ich auch: mit meinen Jungs im Monte Mare. 

-trekki


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. April 2011)

Dass war sicherlich die bessere Entscheidung bei der Auswahl der Sportart.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet (=Federweg) und Budget wäre gut zu wissen...
> 
> Wenn er nicht zu gross ist und schrauben kann, könnte er sich z.B.  einen Rahmen von BMC (CH) im Ausverkauf holen mit 100mm Fox Dämpfer (400). XT Gruppe 299. LRS 350. Gabel um die 350 etc etc gibt ein komplettrad auf hohem Niveau um die 1800
> 
> Gruesse



Danke, lieber Carsten, für Deine Hinweise! Erste Antworten:

- Einsatzgebiet: All Mountain, ganz überwiegend das, was man für unser Revier braucht mit AlpenX-Option, wie ich das einschätze; Bikepark etc. wohl kaum, aber man weiß ja nie... mein Kumpel steigt gerade erst ein ins Mountainbiken
- Federweg: ca. 140mm vorn, hinten ähnlich oder etwas weniger; 
- seine Größe: 1,84m, glaube ich
- Schrauben: ich fürchte, dass er nicht mal mein Niveau hat (und das tendiert schon gegen 0).

Aber der Tip klingt trotzdem interessant. Gibt's einen Link zum Anbieter (welchem)? Und: Könnte man den Dämpfer gegen was anderes mit mehr Federweg tauschen?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Trekki (3. April 2011)

Der Federweg wird vom Rahmen und Schwinge, nicht vom Dämpfer bestimmt.
Aber: einen Einsteiger auf ein 140er setzen finde ich doch etwas gewagt bzw. der hat enorme Reserven.
-trekki


----------



## Alexson1985 (3. April 2011)

> Now to something complete different: Ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein gutes, gebrauchtes, komplett aufgebautes und fahrbereites, jedoch bezahlbares Fully. Nachdem ich ihm heute meins zum Ausprobieren gegeben habe, ist das Liteville 301 zwar auf Pole Position, aber noch ist der Mann nicht komplett verloren, sprich: Auch andere Bikes kommen (noch) in Frage.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Tip?
> 
> Freut sich über Hinweise bzw. Antworten: Eifel-Litti, der herzlich grüßt



Wie wärs damit: Canyons Nerve AM 6.0

Preis: 1800
Ausstattung: komplett FOX (140 mm) und SRAM x9!

Verarbeitung: Canyon-typisch gut!!!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Super Räder machen die bei BMC, das ist auf jeden Fall ein super Schnäppchen.
> Wie ist es eigentlich der radelnden Fraktion heute ergangen? Wir sind am Steinerberg ordentlich baden gegangen.



Wir natürlich auch. Nachdem mir auf dem Weg nach Todenfeld einfach der Sattel unter dem Hintern weggebrochen ist mussten wir erst mal wieder zurück zum Tomburger Reparaturservice in W-Dorf zur Fam. Jaschob. 
Danach hat uns Oli kreuz und quer durch den Rheinbacher Stadtwald gescheucht. Clevererweise wollten wir uns nicht zu weit von der T-Burg entfernen, falls dann die Wetterfrösche doch mal Recht haben sollten. Naja, der Flamersheimer Wald war dann doch schon ein paar Kilometer vom Startpunkt entfernt.....und dann ging's los. 
Ich muß immer wieder feststellen: Ich bin nicht regentauglich: Brille mit Einsatz geht dann gar nicht mehr - und ohne Brille bin ich ja quasi blind...da wird jede Forstautobahn zum handtuch schmalen Singletrail.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2011)

Hi, schau doch mal in den Bereich "Kaufberatung".

Da findest du einiges dazu, dass sonst hier den Rahmen sprengt 

Ansonsten per PN

Gruesse


PS Uwe: Sattel gebrochen? Was kriegt ihr W's eigentlich nicht kaputt  ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. April 2011)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> ..Gibt's einen Link zum Anbieter (welchem)? Und: Könnte man den Dämpfer gegen was anderes mit mehr Federweg tauschen?..


 
Holla Eifel-Litti, 

hier der Link zu BMC. Nächstliegender BMC-Händler wäre für Dich HaPe-Bikes in Euskirchen. Dieser hat momentan auch ein Trailfox 01 als Vorführrad, gepimpt mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze, im Laden. Der Trailfox wäre IMHO im Sortiment von BMC das richtige Gerät für Deinen Radsuchenden. Den Trailfox gibt es auch Wunsch neben der angebotenen X0-Ausstattung (2 x 10) auch mit einer dreifach XT-Ausstattung und ist damit noch ein paar Euro billiger. Allerdings: BMC hat bei einigen Modellen derzeit Lieferfristen!
Vorsicht bei Ladenhüter-Trailfox älteren Baujahres, da gab es einige Probleme - dazu gibt es auch einen Thread hier im IBC-Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2011)

Wie immer kann ich nur sagen: Super klasse, Eure Hilfsbereitschaft! Der BMC-HIiweis klingt 
durchaus interessant, scheint aber auch teuer zu werden. Zumal die älteren Modelle laut Testbericht in der Mountainbike hier und da Probleme hatten. Aber egal, für eine nähere Betrachtung taugt es allemal.

Jedenfalls schon mal mille grazie zwischendurch, auch im Namen meines Kumpels. 

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich muß immer wieder feststellen: Ich bin nicht regentauglich: Brille mit Einsatz geht dann gar nicht mehr - und ohne Brille bin ich ja quasi blind...da wird jede Forstautobahn zum handtuch schmalen Singletrail.



Hallo Uwe, kenne das Problem. Mit der hier







hättest Du bei Schmuddelwetter und Regen so gut wie immer den rechten Durchblick. Korrekturgläser sind bis zu sehr hohen Dioptrienwerten möglich.

Modell R 3176 von Rodenstock - nicht besonders schick, aber dafür zweckmäßig.  

Und hier gibt´s ´nen Thread dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468610

Schönen Abend!

Peter


----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2011)

Am WE habe ich im Pfälzer Wald mein Glück gesucht.... und gefunden  Über drei Ecken bin ich an eine super nette Truppe Biker gekommen, die mir zwei Tage lang eine Auswahl der schönsten Trails gezeigt haben. 

Sehr geile Gegend  Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich: da geht's auch auf Trails bergauf.... ganz schön anstrengend....

Noch eine nette Episode zum Thema Team-Trikots. Samstag hatte ich das Liteviller&Friends Trikot an und es wurde doch prompt von einem Mitfahrer wiedererkannt, der vor kurzem mit einem gewissen Bagatellschaden mit selbigem Trikot im Wallis unterwegs war  Die Welt ist klein und so ein Trikot doch wirklich eine feine Sache 

Hier zusätzlich zu den norminierten Fotos noch etwas für's Auge:


















Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (7. April 2011)

@Uwe,

wie sieht es denn mit der Sonntagstour aus???? Machst Du was oder fährst Du bei dem schönen Wetter nicht 

@all,
ich würde gerne Samstag 'ne Tagestour im Ahrtal fahren. Jemand dabei?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2011)

...leider Sa in Wiesbaden 

Sonntag erst ein wenig in Bonn laufen, treibe mich dann dort rum.

Gruesse


----------



## sinux (8. April 2011)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Now to something complete different: Ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein gutes, gebrauchtes, komplett aufgebautes und fahrbereites, jedoch bezahlbares Fully. Nachdem ich ihm heute meins zum Ausprobieren gegeben habe, ist das Liteville 301 zwar auf Pole Position, aber noch ist der Mann nicht komplett verloren, sprich: Auch andere Bikes kommen (noch) in Frage.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Tip?
> 
> Freut sich über Hinweise bzw. Antworten: Eifel-Litti, der herzlich grüßt



Ich könnte ein Frameset Cube Stereo 18" mit RS Revelation und Syntace P6 in den Ring werfen (gut & günstig)
Ne SLX Gruppe gab's die Woche für 199 bei Bike Components.
Fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile (LRS, Bremse, Sattel, Lenker...)
Wäre dann auch komplett aufgebaut - irgendwann 

Also wenn Intresse besteht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. April 2011)

Hai Sinux, hai alle,

wie ich einer Mail vom heutigen Tage entnahm, muss der Bikeerwerb aus persönlichen Gründen fürs erste zurückgestellt werden. Habt Dank für Hinweise und Tipps, die ich an meinen Kumpel weitergeleitet habe - und auch der lässt herzlich danken.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonntag erst ein wenig in Bonn laufen ...




Halbe oder volle Distanz?


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2011)

Halb ist für mich wie voll


----------



## Merlin (9. April 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile (*LRS, Bremse*, Sattel, Lenker...)



Schon spannend, was so alles unter "Kleinteile" fällt...


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2011)

Morgen wie gehabt. 11 Uhr Tomburg?

Fährt Jemand mit?


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Morgen wie gehabt. 11 Uhr Tomburg?
> 
> Fährt Jemand mit?


 
Na gut, überredet 

Da ja heute irgendwie alle eine Schönwetterallergie hatten, bin ich mit netter Verstärkung aus dem Feindesland (D-dorf) losgezogen.

Eigentlich wären die auch ohne Trails schon glücklich gewesen:





So ein Spielplatz ist doch was feines...





Wir machen den Weg frei:





Ok, Schlüsselstellen wurden auch noch geknackt (Katzley ganz unten):




und später dann auch noch die Treppe ganz unten am Krausberg. Respekt, kann ich da nur sagen 

Ach ja, und ich war für das Finden von Abkürzungen zuständig.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....sehr zur Belustigung der Wanderer, die heute mal wieder alle ausnahmslos richtig gut drauf waren. Es ist Frühling 


Sehr geiler Tag mit gebührendem Abschluss in der Eisdiele


----------



## Scottti (9. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Morgen wie gehabt. 11 Uhr Tomburg?
> 
> Fährt Jemand mit?



ja


----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2011)

Und nochmal vielen Danke an die Guidöse (schreibt man das so  ) Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen schon wieder..


----------



## Redfraggle (10. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na gut, überredet
> 
> Da ja heute irgendwie alle eine Schönwetterallergie hatten,



Ne,ne,ne, nix Allergie!
Manche Menschen müssen auch samstags arbeiten und danach
-einkaufen
-Wäsche waschen
-staubsaugen etc.!

Bis nachher
lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ne,ne,ne, nix Allergie!
> Manche Menschen müssen auch samstags arbeiten und danach
> -einkaufen
> -Wäsche waschen
> ...



... Du brauchst einen Putzmann, wird Zeit, dass die Baustelle fertig wird und der Uwe endlich mal wieder mehr Zeit hat 

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2011)

Ein schöner Tag bei herrlichem Wetter auf altbekannten Wegen:












...und neuen Raststationen:







Schön war's....und fast trocken...naja, bis auf's Vischeltal halt.


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


>



Hey Meli, hamse dich für "Bauer sucht Frau" angeworben? Dachte, du stehst nicht mehr so auf alte Säcke...


----------



## Redfraggle (10. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Du brauchst einen Putzmann, wird Zeit, dass die Baustelle fertig wird und der Uwe endlich mal wieder mehr Zeit hat
> 
> Viel Spass!



Wieso hattest Du schon Zeit zu posten, oder hast Du den Lauf eben 
mal schnell unterbrochen um zu frötzeln?

Wie war´s denn?

P.S.:Tour war sehr spaßig,Dank der Herren und der alkoholischen Getränke
    die sie in der Pause zu sich genommen haben.


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

Hi Uwe - war's der Rübenkeller im Saarbachtal? In Kombination mit Bogenschiessen vom fahrenden Bike auf Pappmachédinosaurier? Habt Dank für kurze Info, der Pete


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wieso hattest Du schon Zeit zu posten, oder hast Du den Lauf eben
> mal schnell unterbrochen um zu frötzeln?
> 
> Wie war´s denn?
> ...



Ist juut gelaufen. 2.12h für die halbe Strecke, damit unter meinem Limit und angesichts der wenigen, dem Ziel des WP geschuldeten, Laufeinheiten war ich voll zufrieden.

Strecke schön, gute Stimmmung, aber früh aufstehen (check in 08.30...).

Dafür gab es dann bei Chris und Anna lecker Kuchen und mein neues Radel wurde auch das erste Mal ausgeführt!

Gruesse und frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ist juut gelaufen. 2.12h für die halbe Strecke, damit unter meinem Limit und angesichts der wenigen, dem Ziel des WP geschuldeten, Laufeinheiten war ich voll zufrieden.
> 
> Strecke schön, gute Stimmmung, aber früh aufstehen (check in 08.30...).
> 
> ...



Schön das es so gut für dich gelaufen ist. Aber du weißt ja was das heißt mit deinem neuen Radel? Wann fahren wir denn diese Woche?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (11. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:Tour war sehr spaßig,Dank der Herren und der alkoholischen Getränke
> die sie in der Pause zu sich genommen haben.



Bist Du sicher, dass das an dem Alkohol lag? Ich kenne die Herren gar nicht anders  War auf jeden Fall mal wieder ein sehr lustiger Sonntag 

@Volker,
was heisst denn hier "nicht MEHR"


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schön das es so gut für dich gelaufen ist. Aber du weißt ja was das heißt mit deinem neuen Radel? Wann fahren wir denn diese Woche?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Hi Micha,
ja, habe gestern mit Chris eine kurze Einstellungsfahrt gemacht 

Nach Leistung darf man sich ja auch belohnen. 

Plane heute abend zu fahren, morgen ja eher Regen...

gruesse


----------



## Freckles (11. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> ja, habe gestern mit Chris eine kurze Einstellungsfahrt gemacht
> 
> Nach Leistung darf man sich ja auch belohnen.
> ...



Und?? Hast du keine Fotos gemacht ? Zeig doch mal!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (11. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ist juut gelaufen. 2.12h für die halbe Strecke, damit unter meinem Limit und angesichts der wenigen, dem Ziel des WP geschuldeten, Laufeinheiten war ich voll zufrieden.
> 
> Strecke schön, gute Stimmmung, aber früh aufstehen (check in 08.30...).



Gratulation!

Bin ja mal gespannt auf´s neue Rädchen..


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe - war's der Rübenkeller im Saarbachtal? In Kombination mit Bogenschiessen vom fahrenden Bike auf Pappmachédinosaurier? Habt Dank für kurze Info, der Pete



Servus Pete

Jau, der Keller war's. Und viele Pfeile gab es auch dort. Wir (Melanie und ich) waren auch mal kurz im Bogenschützengebiet und sind zum Glück ohne Pfeil im Kopf wieder raus gekommen. War uns mit dem Rad doch zu gefährlich dort. Umgedreht haben wir aber erst, als uns ein kapitaler Hirsch direkt ins Gesicht starrte....und starrte...und starrte..bis uns dann ein Licht aufging. Täuschend echt, das Biest...


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

He He, da versuche ich immer schnell durchzufahren! Bisher war ich schneller als die Pfeile!....oder hatte nur Glück


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2011)

Na, zugegebenermassen hat unser Cheffe deutlich (Zitat: "DEUTLICH"!) an Kampfgewicht verloren - wir dachten schon der Ökostromanbieter an der heimischen Kochplatte wäre eingebrochen - abber wenn im Frühjahr Pfeile geschossen werden ist Latürnich ein gewisser Synergieeffekt unausdiskutierbar - Laffer, leichter, lustiger... - und wir lassen uns gerne bepfeilen! Im Vorstadium hat der Hörr ja noch ein paar Fottschüsse als Tyranorauraus à-la-Bullseye kassieren müssen - wir lieben schlanke Führungsstrukturen.... LG, und danke für's registriert werden trotz Presslufthammer, der Pete


----------



## jugadora (13. April 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da ja heute irgendwie alle eine Schönwetterallergie hatten, bin ich mit netter Verstärkung aus dem Feindesland (D-dorf) losgezogen.



Das war eine wirklich feine Tour! Danke auch von uns für's Guiden der Düsseldorfer Fraktion


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. April 2011)

Wow, ihr hattet ja echt super Wetter. 
Hier ists nun endgültig schneefrei, leider auch in den Skigebieten 
Beiger Schnee ist garnichtmal so toll.

Dafür war Freitag ganz nett:






Und Samstag hatte außer brutalem Sonnenschein






jede Menge verstrahlte Leute und einen Seitwärts-Sebastian zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. April 2011)

Basti, Du sollst doch lernen!!!! 

Mal wieder sehr geile Fotos  Weckt definitiv Vorfreude auf die grossen Berge...


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. April 2011)

Danke, Semesterferien olé. 
Hatte eigentlich irgendwer vor zum Bikefestival runterzukommen?


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2011)

A feschs Buidl, des mit dem Hinterradlupfer!


----------



## surftigresa (15. April 2011)

Endlich Wochenende 

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus? 

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2011)

Der Häuptling ist krank, der Bruda will auf dünne Reifen umsteigen und ich
tendiere dann eher zu 7GB oder Krankenschwester spielen !


----------



## surftigresa (16. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der Häuptling ist krank, der Bruda will auf dünne Reifen umsteigen und ich
> tendiere dann eher zu 7GB oder Krankenschwester spielen !


 
Danke, dann weiss ich Bescheid.

Gute Besserung an den Häuptling!!!!!


----------



## Giom (17. April 2011)

erstmal danke an dem Signore Fitzblitz, dafür daß er vor ein paar Jahre diese extrem traillastige Best Of Wiedal Tour zusammen gestellt hat.

Wir sind die Tour mit Thomas gestern komplett nachgefahren. Das einzige, was gefällt hat, war die Sonne. Es war den ganzen Tag im Wiedtal frisch und bewölkt, das hat uns aber den Spaß in keinster Weise verdorben.


----------



## LukePC (17. April 2011)

mist warum wusste ich davon nix 
Oder war das ne Race-Tour ohne Pausen?

Die Tour war letztes Jahr schon ziemlich Hammer. Und noch recht frisch und unverbraucht.


----------



## Manni (19. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muß hier gerade mein Wochenendtrauma Siebengebirge loswerden.

Ich war am Samstag zum ersten Mal seit rund einem Jahr im Siebengebirge und bin nach einer Runde mit Ralf nochmal alleine auf die Löwenburg. Das hätte ich mir nach dem entspannten Vormittag aber lieber schenken sollen, denn ich bin dann gleich mehrfach von "freundlichen" Wanderern darauf hingewiesen worden, dass im Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge nicht gefahren werden darf. Und zwar jedesmal auf den ganz breiten, geschotterten Wegen.  Auf Trails hätte ich das ja verstanden, aber auf den Forststraßen? Ich war weder schnell, noch unfreundlich, sondern einfach unerwünscht. Sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt. 

Das schärfste war unterhalb der Löwenburg:
Drei Senioren mit drei großen Hunden (keine Leine) kamen den verblockten Trail vom Löwenburgerhof aus rauf auf den Hauptweg zur Burg. Ich war auf dem Hauptweg unterwegs und noch ca. 10m vor der Gabelung.
Die drei haben mich gesehen und ganz demonstrativ die ganze Breite des Hauptwegs eingenommen. Ich habe dann gefragt ob ich vorbei darf. Als Reaktion hieß es nein, Radfahren wäre hier im Naturschutzgebiet verboten und ich sollte doch verschwinden und überhaupt würden sie mich anzeigen und so weiter. Ich habe dann nur angemerkt, dass auf den Hauptwegen Radfahren erlaubt wäre. Das hat allerdings keinen Eindruck gemacht. Also bin ich als sich eine Lücke auftat vorbeigezogen und habe den Herren einen schönen Tag gewünscht und konnte mir die Bemerkung nicht verkneifen, dass die Hunde im Naturschutzgebiet angeleint gehörten. 

Ein nach mir fahrender Biker hat mir oben dann berichtet, dass ich wohl fast noch einen der Nordicwalkingstöcke in die Speichen bekommen hätte..... Sagt mal gehts noch? 


Nach dem Erlebnis bin ich gefrustet durch die Breiberge ins Tal gefahren und war schon wieder unten auf einem der Hauptwege, als ich an 2 Grüppchen vorbei mußte. Ich frage die erste Gruppe freundlich ob ich vorbei darf und bekomme als Antwort: Ja wir sind heute mal nett, aber das Radfahren im NSG ist verboten, nur das würde ja niemanden interessieren .....  
Als an der zweiten Gruppe dann auch irgendein Kommentar fiel bin ich angehalten und habe mal gefragt, wo dass denn genau stehe mit dem Bikeverbot (wir waren auf einem 3m breiten Weg). Darauf gaben die Wanderer an sie wüßten das auch nicht genau. Es wurde dann in dieser Gruppe etwas kontrovers über Rüpel unter den Radfahrern und Wanderer diskutiert und einer der Gruppe betietelte irgendeinen ihm bekannten Ranger als Arsch****. Jedenfalls sollte ich vorne die beiden Ranger fragen, was denn nun Stand der Dinge ist. 


Naja, vorne gingen in einem Pulk von 20 Leuten tatsächlich zwei Ranger, ich habe es dann nach den vorherigen Begegnungen aber vorgezogen weiteren Diskussionen mit einer großen Gruppe aus dem Weg zu gehen (hinterher wäre ich noch geteert und gefedert worden) . Bei solchen Begegnungen frage ich mich nun auch nicht mehr warum irgendwo Nägel ausgelegt werden. Und mich würde es auch nicht wundern wenn sogar gezielt fehlinformiert würde (bezüglich Bikeverbot). 


Glücklicherweise habe ich dann noch das Monsterchen getroffen. Nach einer weiteren kleinen Zusatzschleife war ich dann bei 2200hm und zumindest wieder etwas aufgebaut.  Aber das war meine vorerst letzte Tour ins Siebengebirge .....


Nachdenkliche Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> ... Aber das war meine vorerst letzte Tour ins Siebengebirge .....



Na, dann haben die ja erreicht, was sie wollten 

Die haben wahrscheinlich alle diesen Entwurf zur Änderung des Wegeplans inhaliert, auf dem ja Räder nur noch auf den Forstautobahnen erlaubt werden sollen.
Aus dem Entwurf macht man dann für sich selbst mal ganz schnell ein schon bestehendes Verbot, und, weil es so schön passt, gleich ein Verbot für das gesamte 7GB. "Hab ich so gehört" "Stand in der Zeitung" und schon ist es für diese Leute Tatsache.

Ich bin auch nicht mehr oft im 7GB unterwegs, vielleicht 2x im Jahr und das auf den "üblichen Verdächtigen", das Gebiet um die Löwenburg streife ich maximal. Ich glaube, es ist bald besser, man fährt versteckte Trails als auf den Hauptwegen von solchen Hohlköpfen angemacht zu werden. Auf Trails finden sich diese Leute nämlich nicht.

Insgesamt lohnen sich für uns dann die 25km mehr bis ins Ahrtal schon eher. Da verläuft sich alles. Im 7GB konzentriert es sich leider ungemein und damit steigt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, blöd angemacht zu werden.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dort würden auch noch die Freereider anfangen zu buddeln und Trails zu bauen, dann gäbs da bald Krieg wie im Naaftal.

Manni, ich hab übrigens für Mittwoch abend ne Tour ausgeschrieben, keine Lust? Garantiert ohne Mecker vom Fußvolk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. April 2011)

Hi,
sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber bei DEM Wetter mittags auf die Löwenburg ist auch eine bescheuerte Idee.

Da hängt genau das Volk herum, mit dem es Stress gibt. Breiberge dito, wobei es dort auch heikel für dich als Fussgänger ist, wenn die Biker an dir vorbeiballern (20km/h erscheinen da seeehr schnell).

Wir sind mit über 16 Leuten Sonntag weiter südlich gefahren und hatten außer in den Korferbergen NULL Probleme mit Paziergängern, auch nicht auf schmalen Wegen.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2011)

Am WE ist halt die Blockwartdichte sehr hoch, wäre mir auch auf den Geist gegangen, ansonsten hat die Sonne4711 recht. Werde aber trotzdem öfters nach der Arbeit ein wenig siebengebirgen, verstecken bringt nichts.


----------



## surftigresa (19. April 2011)

Hmmmmm... ich war ja Sonntag bei bestem Wetter auch in dem Gebiet an der Löwenburg unterwegs... bin da ja irgendwie nicht mehr so schnell weggekommen.

Interessanterweise waren die Wanderer alle extrem freundlich zu mir . Ich glaube als Frau wird man da einfach nicht automatisch als Rüpel abgestempelt.... anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Pardus (19. April 2011)

Hallo Manni,

Du wärst besser mit ins Ahrtal gekommen....

Grüße
Gudio


----------



## shmee (19. April 2011)

Also Manni, ich hab dich doch in Finale fahren sehen, immer mit Full Speed an den armen Wanderern vorbei, noch ne fette Bremspur mit dem Hinterrad dabei legen und den Mädels im Vorbeifahren einen Klaps auf den Hintern, und da wunderst du dich über solche Reaktionen. 

Im Ernst, auch wenn es keine gute Idee ist, bei dem Wetter da Samstags hinzufahren, dieses aggressive Gemoser muss einfach nicht sein. Zumal mir der Anteil an meckernden Leuten, die dann gleichzeitig ihre Hund frei laufen lassen, wirklich hoch erscheint. Das steht nämlich im Gegensatz zu der schwammig vormulierten Sache mit dem Radeln ganz eindeutig und 100%ig als verboten auf den Schildern zum NSG. 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Manni (19. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber bei DEM Wetter mittags auf die Löwenburg ist auch eine bescheuerte Idee.
> 
> Da hängt genau das Volk herum, mit dem es Stress gibt. Breiberge dito, wobei es dort auch heikel für dich als Fussgänger ist, wenn die Biker an dir vorbeiballern (20km/h erscheinen da seeehr schnell).
> ...



Es war nicht voll im Siebengebirge und DAS Wetter war recht wolkig. Vormittags haben wir außer an der Löwenburg fast niemanden getroffen und bei der besagten Auffahrt, waren außer den drei Deppen auch sogut wie keine Fußgänger auf dem besagten Weg unterwegs. Sicher ist das 7Gebirge am Samstag nicht ideal, aber bei manchen Jobs ist Mittwochs morgens um 8Uhr eher schwierig  

Wie auch immer, es geht mir auch nicht darum was klug ist oder nicht, sondern um die Art und Weise wie man miteinander umgeht. Ich pöbel auch nicht jeden Fußgänger an der z.B. am Rhein auf dem Radweg läuft. Und dabei hinkt der Vergleich auch noch, denn auf den Wegen wo ich unterwegs war, ist es definitiv einfach nicht verboten. 

Bei 16 Bikern liegt die Hemmschwelle für Beschwerden einzelner Wanderer auch sicher höher. Ich wollte mich schließlich auch nicht mit ner Horde Wanderer anlegen 


Gruß Manni


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2011)

Hallo Manni,
bzgl des Umganges gebe ich dir ja vollkommen recht, aber die Hotspots sind generell am WE mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Dass du jetzt in der Häufung solchen Deppen ausgeliefert warst, macht das nicht besser, aber warum willst du dir den Tag versaun?

Mit dem besseren Wetter jetzt kommen auch die ganzen Spassel wieder aus ihren Fernsehsesseln gekrochen und zu dem Thema Wegeplan etc wurde ja oben genug gesagt.

Viel Erfolg bei der nächsten Tour, vielleicht sollten wir uns mal en masse die rechtliche Regelung kopieren und diesen Leiten dann zum Lesen in die Hand drücken...

Gruesse


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. April 2011)

Hi Manni!

Oh man, das war ja wol ein Horror für Dich. Kann da den Vorrednern nur recht geben.Das 7.Gebirge ist am WE eher ungeeignet zum biken.

War gestern Abend im 7.Gebirge unterwegs. Außer ein paar seeeehr freundlichen Joggerinnen ist mir da niemand begegnet. Das hat richtig laune gemacht. Im moment ist es einfach nur geil im Wald. Nur habe ich da die Zeit vergessen und es wurde schon dunkel als es Richtung Heimat ging. Aber am Rhein traf ich dann das "Rennpaar" von den 7.Hills. Und Die hatten Licht dabei Unter Flutlicht ging es dann Richtung Heimat. Vielen dank nochmal dafür
'
Wünsche Allen heute abend viel spaß.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Blut Svente (19. April 2011)

wer fährt denn an den Feiertagen? ist irgendwas geplant?
LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Sonntagmittag mit 50 Mann auf den Drachenfels und dann zur Löwenburg


----------



## Blut Svente (19. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sonntagmittag mit 50 Mann auf den Drachenfels und dann zur Löwenburg



...mit Eierpunsch in der Trinkflasche ...


----------



## Langenfelder (20. April 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ...mit *Eierpunsch* in der Trinkflasche ...


 
Ja is den scho wieder Winterpokal

Team 3 macht doch immer einen auf Glühwein und Eierpunsch, ich dachte hier sind die Tomburger


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2011)

Alle Tomburger die am Ostermontag noch nichts vorhaben bitte mal in die IG schauen: Touren außerhalb des LMB


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2011)

Nochmal an alle Tomburger: Wer fährt am Montag noch mit auf Tour?


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle Tomburger: Wer fährt am Montag noch mit auf Tour?



Da shutteln wir zur Helibase 

Euch viel Spaß,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle Tomburger: Wer fährt am Montag noch mit auf Tour?



bin mit cepaea verabredet, wir machen ne Woche Urlaub zu Hause.


----------



## Trekki (23. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle Tomburger: Wer fährt am Montag noch mit auf Tour?



Fahre hier mit.


----------



## john_sales (23. April 2011)

Ich hätte Lust, aber sind denn alle anderen schon verplant?

@Uwe: ich hab nix auf der Mailbox gefunden!?


----------



## Freckles (24. April 2011)

Soo, ein erster Lagebericht aus Finale: nach anfänglichen, sintflutartigen Regenfällen zeigte sich der Wettergott doch noch gnädig und so konnten wir unsere erste "Warmfahr"-Tour starten.





Noch schnell einen Track aus dem Internet geladen und los gings hoch zur Manie. Oben angekommen, genossen wir zuerst mal einen Cappucino (Terre Rosse, deren Service immer noch miserabel ist). Dann ging es über den Schlammfluss "Rote Erde"



 



weiter zu einem Einstieg in die 24h-Strecke, der uns direkt in den Schlussteil mit Serpentinen und Billiardkugelkurven brachte (Ja, das Monster war immer noch da! ).





Von dort aus über einen weiteren Teil der 24h-Strecke und über den Varigotti (Damen) Downhill runter. 



 



Nach einem kurzen Stoßgebet bei der praktischerweise auf dem Weg "liegenden" Madonna





sind wir dann noch den letzten Teil über den steilen, holprigen Karrenweg zum Meer (von dem es leider keine Bilder gibt). Im Hellen ist das viel angenehmer zu fahren und ich war stolz wie Oskar, dass ich diesmal so gut wie alles gefahren bin . 
Und nach einem weiteren Cappuchino und Eiscreme in der Bar Centrale freuen wir uns auf das morgige Shutteln bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein!!

Frohe Ostergrüße aus bella Italia

Micha und Angela


----------



## Handlampe (25. April 2011)

Hi Angela und Micha


....also wir hatten hier scheinbar deutlich besseres Wetter als ihr.
Nagut, wir waren auch ein wenig weiter südlich unterwegs, allerdings keine 1000 km von der Heimat entfernt....höchstens 100








Einen schönen Biketag mit netten Menschen verbracht.


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2011)

Passau? Fertig betoniert im Heimterrain?? Nach superfullface-Dienstleistungswochenende dankbar für jeden der DRAUSSEN war, der Pete


----------



## Mc Wade (26. April 2011)

Das war wirklich ein super Tag im Lahntal, eine klasse Tour hat der Uwe da zusammengestellt ...danke für einen schönen Tag mit allem was dazu gehört:
nette Biker, schöne Aussichten, klasse flowige Trails, knackige Anstiege, technische Herrausforderungen ( nicht für alle  )......

Ins Lahntal möchte ich auf jeden Fall nochmal hin....wenns geht mit Uwe ( Handlampe) ... alle anderen die dabei waren natürlich auch 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. April 2011)

Näää,wat wor dat schön jestern

Wärend Andere Ostereier suchten, suchte Uwe im Netz und auf der Karte nach Trails im Láhntal. Und was soll man sagen, Er hat Sie gefunden
War ne dufte Tour. Ein riesieges DANKESCHÖN auch an alle Mittfahrer, für diesen tollen Tag gestern. Aber vermisse ein Bild..... Haben wir im Wald nicht was "vergessen" 

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber vermisse ein Bild..... Haben wir im Wald nicht was "vergessen"
> 
> Ciao Thomas




Ich kann mich nicht errinnern das wir irgend was vergessen haben könnten. Wenn da was rum lag, dann stand es ja auch eindeutig drauf, das wir es nicht anfassen durften.


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2011)

Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2011)

Eine klassische TT Steilvorlage.


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2011)

...langsam könnte mich auch mal wieder einer von dem Holz runterholen


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...langsam könnte mich auch mal wieder einer von dem Holz runterholen



...solange du noch genug Saft im zum surfen im Handy hast, wird dir schon nicht langweilig...


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht errinnern das wir irgend was vergessen haben könnten. Wenn da was rum lag, dann stand es ja auch eindeutig drauf, das wir es nicht anfassen durften.



 Das Bild MUSS in den Kalender !


----------



## PacMan (28. April 2011)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Das Bild MUSS in den Kalender !


Ja, bin auch dafür!


----------



## blitzfitz (29. April 2011)

Man sollte es nicht glauben, aber Thomas kann auch ganz schön schnell fahren. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## meg-71 (30. April 2011)

Nach langer Abwesenheit will ich morgen mal wieder ins Ahrtal.Ist denn morgen jeman um 11Uhr an der Tomburg ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## sun909 (30. April 2011)

...gerade in Planung 

Entweder Tomburg oder Parkplatz Hütte.

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (30. April 2011)

So,
die Runde hat sich für länger schlafen entschieden...

Wir starten um 12.00 Parkplatz Martinshütte, mit Schonern und Geld für Scheune 

Tempo entspannt, schwierige Stellen sind dabei (s.Schoner...)


Gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2011)

Dachte, die Schoner wären für die Scheune, wenn ihr euch um die letzten Kuchenstücke mit der Nordic-Walking Truppe kloppt


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Mai 2011)

wo is denn die Martinshütte?


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Mai 2011)

Die ist oberhalb von Altenahr. Parkplatz kurz vor dem ersten Tunnel der Umgehungstraße.(Aus richtung Bonn kommend)
Reicht die Beschreibung?


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Mai 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Man sollte es nicht glauben, aber Thomas kann auch ganz schön schnell fahren.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Verdammt schnell der Kerl

Leider auch zu schnell für einen Igel, den ich leider auf dem Heimweg vom Bundeshäuschen erwischte. Der war recht platt. Sah nicht gerade lecker aus. Und es tat mir sowas von leid

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Die ist oberhalb von Altenahr. Parkplatz kurz vor dem ersten Tunnel der Umgehungstraße.(Aus richtung Bonn kommend)
> Reicht die Beschreibung?


----------



## meg-71 (1. Mai 2011)

Versuche auch um 12:00 an der Martinshütte zu sein. Fahre aber vorher schon was, und reise über die Tomburg an.
LG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (1. Mai 2011)

Ne wat wa dat widde schön 

Viel gelacht, viel probiert, nicht alles aber doch vieles geschaft, in der Scheune noch viele Kalorien gefunden,.....

@Carsten,
Respekt! Ich bin immer noch schwer beeindruckt  und vor allem hochmotiviert. Wenn Du das schon schaffst, muss ich das doch auch hinkriegen 

@die vier von der Bank,
vielen Dank für's geduldige Warten!!!!!!

Fazit: rundum zufrieden


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2011)

Jau, schön war's. 
Bisschen Kurvenfahren geübt:






...obwohl ich bei mir da irgendwie keine Fortschritte mehr erlebe....im Alter hat man scheinbar immer mehr Schiss in de Botz.

Ein paar Schleifen um den Hornberg gedreht:











...über Pfade geradelt, die vielleicht in Zukunft nicht mehr für Biker interessant sein dürften:






...Kurven fahren geübt:







und einen feinen Abschluß in unserer "Stammkneipe" gehabt


----------



## bonsai.68 (1. Mai 2011)

Das erste Bild mit Melanie im Hintergrund ist klasse.
Kalendertauglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (2. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein danke an alle Mitfahrer, hat riesig Spass gemacht.
Bin auch gut nach hause gekommen und in der Nachtschicht lief es jetzt auch ganz gut.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt für mich auch ein paar Stück Kuchen mit gegessen. 
Gehe jetzt ins Bett Gute Nacht und bis demnächst...

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. Mai 2011)

@Daywalker: Du bekommst auch nicht genug! Erst TT-Runde und abends seh ich Dich auf dem RR bei Hilberath?


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, schön war's.
> Bisschen Kurvenfahren geübt:



Na tolll, Ihr bekommt bei Euren Touren sogar Beflaggung! Oder sind das Orientierungsfahnen?

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2011)

Die Fahne markiert den optimalen Bremspunkt


----------



## Freckles (2. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut es aus, hätte irgendjemand Interesse an einem Nightride mit  anschließendem Feuerwerksgucken vom Petersberg oder so am nächsten  Samstag, wenn Rhein in Flammen ist?


----------



## sun909 (2. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> @Daywalker: Du bekommst auch nicht genug! Erst TT-Runde und abends seh ich Dich auf dem RR bei Hilberath?



Der Thomas mußte seine Kuchenstücke abtrainieren 

War eine gemütliche Runde mit allem dabei...

Eine Kapelle mit Schunkelmusik....

...Karaoke.....

.....Karussell fahren auf dem Spielplatz.....

...Leute, die vor Bewunderung unserer Treppenfahrkünste auf der Straße lagen...

Und wieder was gelernt: auch im Alter kann man sich gut die Kante geben und wenn man clever ist, von jungen Leuten den Berg runter tragen lassen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und wieder was gelernt: auch im Alter kann man sich gut die Kante geben und wenn man clever ist, von jungen Leuten den Berg runter tragen lassen



Sollte ich mir für später merken !

@ Angela, Samstag wäre ´ne Maßnahme, aber hängt vom Wetter und 
              Arbeitsaufkommen ab!Mann könnte auch im schönen Pfälzer
              Wald verschwunden sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (3. Mai 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ......Mann könnte auch im schönen Pfälzer
> Wald verschwunden sein!



keine Sorge, der taucht schon wieder auf


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> @Daywalker: Du bekommst auch nicht genug! Erst TT-Runde und abends seh ich Dich auf dem RR bei Hilberath?



Da fehlt noch was. Bin auch mit dem RR hin
Bekomme echt nicht genug im moment


Thomas


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2011)

Tja,
hättest du dich mehr beim Kisten verschieben austoben sollen 

...und jetzt schnell weg...

Schönen Gruss!

PS für die angesprochene "Runde" mit/ohne Gedeck der 21.05.?


----------



## surftigresa (3. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS für die angesprochene "Runde" mit/ohne Gedeck der 21.05.?


 
Einspruch! Da wollen der Thomas und ich doch in Urlaub fahren. Bitte bitte verschieben!!!!!

@Daywalker,
wo auch immer wir hinfahren, Du reist mit dem Rad an! Dann bist Du für die Woche wenigstens schon mal etwas ausgelastet


----------



## supasini (3. Mai 2011)

ich hab heute nur geschraubt.
für meine Verhältnisse war's ne echte Schwergeburt: 15,8 kg
Ist aber noch nicht final, die Laufräder hab ich heute erst bestellt, bei den Pedalen bin ich noch unschlüssig, der Lenker ist zur Zeit von nem anderen Rad ausgeliehen.
Bilder und weitere Infos dann irgendwann - aber live nur auf langsamen Touren


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> für meine Verhältnisse war's ne echte Schwergeburt: 15,8 kg



für ein Rennrad???? (wo doch davon hier gerade die Rede war...)


----------



## supasini (4. Mai 2011)

hab ja zumindest auch ein rad mit rennlenker in dieser gewichtsklasse...


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Einspruch! Da wollen der Thomas und ich doch in Urlaub fahren. Bitte bitte verschieben!!!!!
> 
> @Daywalker,
> wo auch immer wir hinfahren, Du reist mit dem Rad an! Dann bist Du für die Woche wenigstens schon mal etwas ausgelastet



Tja,
einen Tod stirbt man immer... 

Davor kann ich nicht und danach kommen die Feiertage mit den langen Wochenenden, auch keine Option.

Also, wie schaut es bei den nicht-urlaubenden aus? 

grüße


----------



## Freckles (4. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> einen Tod stirbt man immer...
> 
> Davor kann ich nicht und danach kommen die Feiertage mit den langen Wochenenden, auch keine Option.
> ...



Was genau ist denn geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> einen Tod stirbt man immer...
> 
> Davor kann ich nicht und danach kommen die Feiertage mit den langen Wochenenden, auch keine Option.
> ...



Klar ich bin naaaaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüürlich dabei.
Bitte aber erst ab 11 Uhr. Am 22. machen wir dann direkt weiter mit ner Pizzatour was hälst du davon?
Kannst dann bei mir pennen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2011)

Jupp,
wollte eh erst mittags starten. 

Sooo lange brauchen wir für die 10km ja nicht, wenn die Bedienung das blonde schnell bringt...

Wie schaut es mit Grillen anschließend aus?Könnten ja in der Beueler Rheinaue was machen. Dann können auch die, die vorher "schwächeln", dort einlaufen 

Am 22. ist Schinderhannes, willst du da nicht an den Start?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jupp,
> wollte eh erst mittags starten.
> 
> Sooo lange brauchen wir für die 10km ja nicht, wenn die Bedienung das blonde schnell bringt...
> ...



Na ich glaube dafür reicht mein Training nicht. 

Grillen ist eine gute Idee. Wir können aber auch zu mir fahren und da grillen


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jupp,
> wollte eh erst mittags starten.
> 
> Sooo lange brauchen wir für die 10km ja nicht, wenn die Bedienung das blonde schnell bringt...
> ...



Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder fit bin. Aber ich glaube das ich das nicht schaffe. Hoffe das ich es wenigstens schaffe bis nächste Woche alles geregelt zu bekommen. Das ich beruhigt am We operiert werden kann.
Sollte das aber klappen, könnte ich wenigstens zu grillen kommen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2011)

Autsch,
das hört sich nicht gut an...

Würde auf Sonntag schieben wg der arbeitenden Bevölkerung...

Grillen können wir ja noch überlegen wo.

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (6. Mai 2011)

Gibt es schon einen Plan für Sonntag? Das Wetter schreit ja eigentlich nach Ahrtal...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen Plan für Sonntag? Das Wetter schreit ja eigentlich nach Ahrtal...?



...hmm, schon wieder Ahrtal...


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...hmm, schon wieder Ahrtal...



...tausende von Fußgängern können sich nicht irren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Uwe,
wenn ihr Bock habt können wir auch ab Kommern ne Tour durchs Feytal machen. Gibt dort zwar nicht die Menge an Trails wie im Ahrtal aber landschaftlich auch ganz net. Oder halt beim nächsten Auswärtsspiel ?
Könnt ihr euch ja mal überlegen.
Grüße vom Hubi


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2011)

Dafür lässt der Mann sogar seine Baustelle stehen - ihr seid ja geradezu Blutsbrüder (wenn der Uwe nicht bisschen verputzt hat - letztes Pic sah ja aus als hätten 'se den Bin Laden in Alfter gestellt...)


----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2011)

Guide-Treffen für Fronleicham!
13.5. um 19 Uhr bei mir. Bitte hier anmelden.
Wer vorher Rad fahren will: hier melden.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> - letztes Pic sah ja aus als hätten 'se den Bin Laden in Alfter gestellt...)




...zur Zeit hat es eher was von Fukushima...die Gegend dürfte für die nächsten paar millionen Jahre auch nicht mehr bewohnbar sein.

Hubäät, Kommern fänd ich persönlich sehr nett, minge Broder, dat Barbara un ich wären dabei....gerne auch was später (14 Uhr)....weil vorher gibbet noch Spargel bei Muttern---


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2011)

Hm, 14 Uhr isset mich wat zu spät ! Sollen wir das mal für kommenden Sonntag fest halten dann mach ich nen Termin im LMB wenn nix dagegen spricht ?

PS: nächste Woche ist auch Blumen & Kleintiermarkt bei uns da hättet ihr auch noch was zum gucken !


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hm, 14 Uhr isset mich wat zu spät ! Sollen wir das mal für kommenden Sonntag fest halten dann mach ich nen Termin im LMB wenn nix dagegen spricht ?



....schade, aber nächste Woche kannste gerne einen Termin machen....passt zwar nicht in unsere Auswärtsspielregelung, aber egal




schraeg schrieb:


> PS: nächste Woche ist auch Blumen & Kleintiermarkt bei uns da hättet ihr auch noch was zum gucken !




Toll.......Blumen.....und Kleintiere.....wollt ich schon immer mal sehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2011)

ja schade aber ich treff mich am späten Nachmittag noch mit jemandem wegen meinem Bau.

Hier dann der TERMIN

Hoffe das passt so von der Startzeit. Wenn nicht kann ich das ja noch ändern bin da variabel, bisher hab ich keine Termine und die Frau ist Mallochen 
Hab den Startpunkt ertsmal ausm Dorf rausgelegt da durch den Blumen&Kleintiermarkt die KölnerStrasse gesperrt ist. Können danach aber auch gerne im Biergarten in Kommern Downtwon ein Kaltgetränk in den Hals schütten oder schon vorher den Weg zum Bahnhof Mechernich anpeilen, man munkelt dort gäbs lecker Kuuuuhuchen. Bin da flexibel, dick macht beides


----------



## meg-71 (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen jemand um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg? Würde Richtung Ahrtal fahren wollen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte ja schon Interesse angemeldet und wäre demzufolge dabei.

Wer sonst noch?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2011)

Wie schon vorher geschrieben würden wir gerne was später starten, wegen Spargelessen bei Muttern.
14 Uhr? ...ist das zu spät für euch.


----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade mit dem Häuptling telefoniert: Start ist morgen um 14 Uhr an der Tomburg, Ziel Steinbachtalsperre...


----------



## meg-71 (8. Mai 2011)

Wie ausschlafen und keine Scheune das sind ja ganz neue Töne. Dann fahr ich vorher noch was und bin dann um zwei an der Tomburg.
Gruß Michael


----------



## meg-71 (8. Mai 2011)

Der Perfekte Sonntag.
Gruß Michael aus der Badewanne


----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte am Samstag ne technische Runde im Ahrtal drehen. Jemand Lust?
Start vermutlich 11:00Uhr an der Martinshütte.

@Hubert,
Deine Tour am Sonntag ist mit 4h angegeben. Ist das Fahrzeit oder mit Pausen? Ich muss um 17:30 sauber und auf keinen Fall mehr stinkend in Bonn sein. Kann das passen, mit dem was Du planst?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte am Samstag ne technische Runde im Ahrtal drehen. Jemand Lust?
> Start vermutlich 11:00Uhr an der Martinshütte.
> ...



Kannst ja auf dem Rückweg durch Neuenahr kommen, ich bin da ja dann in der Klinik.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2011)

Hei Melanie,
wenn wir pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr starten sollten wir das in 4 Std locker schaffen.
Ist keine technisch schwere Tour oder mit besonders strammen Steigungen.
Denke das 4h für 50km recht gemütlich sind, da ist bestimmt sogar noch ne Pinkelpause drin. Dann biste gegen 15:00 zurück am Auto, ca. 35 min bis Bonn 5min Duschen da is dann sogar nochn Kaltgertänk zum Abschluss drin !


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...da ist bestimmt sogar noch ne Pinkelpause drin...



ich bitte darum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hei Melanie,
> wenn wir pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr starten sollten wir das in 4 Std locker schaffen.
> Ist keine technisch schwere Tour oder mit besonders strammen Steigungen.
> Denke das 4h für 50km recht gemütlich sind, da ist bestimmt sogar noch ne Pinkelpause drin. Dann biste gegen 15:00 zurück am Auto, ca. 35 min bis Bonn 5min Duschen da is dann sogar nochn Kaltgertänk zum Abschluss drin !


 
Ok, hört sich gut an! Für die Dusche muss ich zwar erst noch nach Köln, aber selbst das sollte dann noch klappen.

...stramme Steigungen, 4h für 50km, hört sich wirklich ganz nach einer gemütlichen Tour an  jede Jeck is anders...

Bis Sonntag!
Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (12. Mai 2011)

So, ich dachte ich hätte lange genug gewartet und die Jungs äussern sich mal... aber nein, alles muss man selber machen als weibliche F....

Zusammen mit Carsten und Helge haben wir ein grandioses WE im Pfälzer Wald verbracht  Freitag sind doch tatsächlich alle zeitig auf die AB gekommen und so sassen wir um 16:30Uhr schon zur ersten Tour auf den Bikes. Eine schöne Eingewöhnungsrunde zum Kalmit. Das mit dem Fotografieren habe ich nur leider etwas vernachlässigt. Aber wenigstens ein Aktionfoto von Helge gibt es:






Abends dann noch einen kleinen unfreiwilligen Fussmarsch für die Jungs und nach einem leckeren Rotwein dann zwar recht spät aber rundum zufrieden in die Heia.

Am nächsten Tag ging es dann mit Protektoren bewaffnet an die technischen Highlights der Gegend. Sehr zum Erstaunen von Helge "das hätte ich ja nicht ahnen können, dass ihr so etwas hier vorhabt...." 
Serpentinen üben bis zum Abwinken:





Noch mal schönen Dank an Carsten für das zahlreiche zuverlässige Eingreifen im Nicht-Erfolgs-Fall 
Irgendwie haben wir es dann noch geschafft auf die Gässbockbike- und NordicWalking-Marathon Strecke zu gelangen. Sehr freundlich hat der Verpflegungsstand uns mit Wasser versorgt und die Besen-Fahrradfahrer ein nettes Schwätzchen mit uns gehalten.

Eine Fotostelle haben wir auch noch gefunden. Ganz schön anstrengend so ein Job als Bike-Modell... hoch, runter, hoch, runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter.... Puh! Aber was macht man nicht alles, wenn Carsten sich einem zu Füssen legt 






Und noch SCHNELL ein kleines Gruppenfoto mit Selbstauslöser:





bevor es weiter ging zu den nächsten Schlüsselstellen.

Sonntag haben wir uns dann auf einen Track aus dem Internet eingelassen. Mich hat er gelehrt, dass "sehr traillastig" nicht immer positiv sein muss.... ich glaube, der Erfinder des Tracks hat stets den steilsten Weg zur Auffahrt gewählt. Nach 10km hätten wir den Track eigentlich nicht mehr gebraucht. Immer einfach dem steilsten Trail bergauf folgen.... Aber gut, wir wurden auch mit feinen Trails bergab belohnt und mit einem leckeren Schweinebraten mit Knödeln 
Sehr nett fand ich auch diese Geste der Pfälzer:





Üvverall jitt et Fans vom FC Kölle: Geissbockwanderweg im Pfälzer Wald... nur für den Klassenerhalt so viele Geissbockschilder im ganzen Wald verteilt...

Ein in meinen Augen rundum gelungenes WE  Bleibt abzuwarten, was die beiden Mitfahrer dazu zu sagen haben und ob sie vielleicht sogar ihre Meinung über weibliche F.... ändern konnten.... 

@Helge, Carsten
wo bleiben die Fotos??????

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Mai 2011)

Sieht schlecht aus mit biken am Wochenende, wir ertrinken in Arbeit!
Falls jemand Lust hat ein paar Aggressionen an Wänden auszulassen,
kann er sich gerne in Alfter melden 

!


----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich wollte am Samstag ne technische Runde im Ahrtal drehen. Jemand Lust?
> Start vermutlich 11:00Uhr an der Martinshütte



ich wollte auch am Samstag so was machen, würde gerne ne Stunde früher starten, außerdem ziehe ich mitlerweile aus psychologischen Erwägungen den Start im Tal vor.
Mein Vorschlag: 10 Uhr Start in Kreuzberg auf dem Wiesenparkplatz vor der Ahrbrücke. Bewaffnet mit schwerem Gerät und Plastik wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich dort...


----------



## surftigresa (13. Mai 2011)

10:00 Uhr ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu früh. Ich brauch mal ein bisschen Erholung dieses WE.
 Wahrscheinlich kommen auch noch 2 oder 3 andere mit, die ich auch nur schwer zu 10:00 überreden kann. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus mit biken am Wochenende, wir ertrinken in Arbeit!
> Falls jemand Lust hat ein paar Aggressionen an Wänden auszulassen,
> kann er sich gerne in Alfter melden
> 
> !



Sorry,
bin am WE auf der anderen Rheinseite unterwegs, feiertechnisch und so...

Nichts desto trotz, wir können den 22.06. auch als alternative Sportarten "Wände einreissen" mit angeschlossener Grill und Kölschversorgung ausschreiben 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. Mai 2011)

@stunt-beck,
ich habe mit meiner Antwort noch gezögert, aber am Ende fahre ich zusammen mit jemandem aus Köln. Deshalb klappt es leider nicht. Drück' Dir die Daumen, das Du schnell wieder raus bist!

@Redfraggle,
ich war leider schon zum Biken verabredet. 22.06 klappt bei mir ja auch nicht, aber ihr seid ja wohl noch was länger zu Gange... ich bin sicher, da gebt ihr mir noch mal eine Chance 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Wenn man das hier so liest, dann wird morgen wol keiner an der Tomburg sein.

Außer Einer. Werde morgen um 11 Uhr die Fahne des TT an der Tomburg hochhalten und von da aus ne Tour starten.
Wer lust hat, ist herzlichst eingeladen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## LukePC (14. Mai 2011)

Da ich die Tour heute wohl verpasse hatte ich auch schon überlegt morgen zur Tomburg zu kommen...
Mit Thomas alleine würde das aber enorm anstrengend, da ich ja nach 2-3 Wochen Pause etwas aus der Übung bin (Mittwoch bei der Testfahrt festgestellt) -.-

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein weiterer Mitfahrerer 

PS: oder fahre ich doch lieber auf meiner Rheinseite um Hennef? Ist zeitlich beides fast gleich weit weg...


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2011)

Heute war ausnüchtern angesagt, morgen bin dabei!


----------



## Scottti (14. Mai 2011)

daywalker74 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Wenn man das hier so liest, dann wird morgen wol keiner an der tomburg sein.
> Ciao thomas



dabei !


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Mai 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> dabei !



das ist ja ne ganz schön schnelle besetzung morgem

@mr L PC das ist für dich ne nummer zu schnell.


----------



## LukePC (15. Mai 2011)

alles klar. Dann will ich euch mal nicht bremsen und was gemütlicher wieder-Einsteigen.
Wenn ich dich so deute läuft das auf ca. 80km @ 1800hm in 5-6 h hinaus... zumindest so in etwa


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2011)

LukePC schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich so deute läuft das auf ca. 80km @ 1800hm in 5-6 h hinaus... zumindest so in etwa



Jetzt tust du den Jungs aber Unrecht. Soo langsam wollen die sicher nicht fahren!


----------



## LukePC (15. Mai 2011)

dachte die wollen vl auch mal pinkeln ... oder zum Essen anhalten -.-
Und wenn der Fehler weniger als Faktor 2 ist, ist doch nah genug dran


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jetzt tust du den Jungs aber Unrecht. Soo langsam wollen die sicher nicht fahren!



lass ihn doch schreiben. bei uns werden ja sicherlich auch 1800hm, aber in 3,5std

wünsche (fast) allen die heute das mtb bewegen einen schönen tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Mai 2011)

das war aber auch ne tour heute. da war einfach alles drin.einen planetentrail mit folgender sternenrampe frage mich immernoch, was für ein GPS der oli im kopf hat. der findet immernoch neue wege, die meinereiner nicht kennt.top 

das wetter hatte heute auch einiges zu bieten. harter regen am decke tönnes.es war so kalt da oben, das man den hauch sehen konnteaber zum glück gab es da oben eine kapelle mit viiiiieeellen brennenden kerzen nach einer fröstelnden abfahrt, wurde dann schnell ein kaffee in bad münstereifel aufgesucht um sich aufzuwärmen. 

das tempo war sehr zügig. einer flog sogar aus einer kurve, mit anschl. bodenkontakt. und das alles BERGAUF

zum abschluß der tour lud uns oli dann noch auf ein lecker bier zu sich ein'

danke für diesen schönen tag.


Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2011)

Wer am Samstag noch nichts vor hat und mal ein paar andere Muskelgruppen trainieren will:

Es stehen an: Abrißarbeiten aller Art: 
Putz entfernen- Tapete abreißen - Kacheln abstemmen - Decken einreißen - Holzdecke entfernen.....

Am Abend dann gemeinsames Grillen ....


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2011)

...da simma dabei...


----------



## Freckles (16. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wer am Samstag noch nichts vor hat und mal ein paar andere Muskelgruppen trainieren will:
> 
> Es stehen an: Abrißarbeiten aller Art:
> Putz entfernen- Tapete abreißen - Kacheln abstemmen - Decken einreißen - Holzdecke entfernen.....
> ...



Ab Nachmittag sind wir dabei. Wir wollten morgens nach Köln zu Bike Area Cologne, wollte die Barbara da mitfahren, wegen der FiveTen Schuhe?

Ciao,
Micha + Angela


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wer am Samstag noch nichts vor hat und mal ein paar andere Muskelgruppen trainieren will:
> 
> Es stehen an: Abrißarbeiten aller Art:
> Putz entfernen- Tapete abreißen - Kacheln abstemmen - Decken einreißen - Holzdecke entfernen.....
> ...



cooollleee sache!

samstags frei und bin dabei.

@carsten: habe noch ne flasche ramazotti da die muß am samstag weg......

ciao thomas


----------



## Merlin (17. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> carsten: habe noch ne flasche ramazotti da die muß am samstag weg......




Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ab Nachmittag sind wir dabei. Wir wollten morgens nach Köln zu Bike Area Cologne, wollte die Barbara da mitfahren, wegen der FiveTen Schuhe?
> 
> Ciao,
> Micha + Angela





Nein, nein, nein nicht morgens erst gegen Mittag. Barbara wenn du dich zwei Stunden lossagen kannst, nehmen wir dich gerne mit. Hoffe ihr habt auch einen Behindertenhammer. Ich will auch was leisten.


----------



## sun909 (17. Mai 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...



Wieso, die ist doch bestimmt für Sonja 

In meinem Glas war immer nur Cola, räusper...

grüße


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein nicht morgens erst gegen Mittag. Barbara wenn du dich zwei Stunden lossagen kannst, nehmen wir dich gerne mit. Hoffe ihr habt auch einen Behindertenhammer. Ich will auch was leisten.



Barbara muß wohl morgens arbeiten.

...und Micha, was machen denn die Beine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> In meinem Glas war immer nur Cola, räusper...
> 
> grüße



Das heisst, Du hast direkt aus der Flasche getrunken???


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara muß wohl morgens arbeiten.
> 
> ...und Micha, was machen denn die Beine?



Das nicht operierte ist fit, das andere juckt. Wenn es jetzt auch noch wärmer wird schöner Sch...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gut dann fahren wir nur mit Chris, bringen allerdings am Samstag auch den Patrick mit, der kann auch helfen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Handlampe (19. Mai 2011)

Offizieller Start der Schüpp, Hack, Ab,- Ein,- Wegreiß, Stemm und Grillparty ist am Samstag um 13 Uhr.

Ich freue mich, das schon ein paar nette Menschen mit dabei sind.


----------



## surftigresa (19. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Offizieller Start der Schüpp, Hack, Ab,- Ein,- Wegreiß, Stemm und Grillparty ist am Samstag um 13 Uhr.


 
Pass auf, dass sie nicht versehentlich alles einreissen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass sie nicht versehentlich alles einreissen...



sollte das nicht so gemacht werden, eigentlich sollte doch nur das Dach übrig bleiben oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??????????


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> sollte das nicht so gemacht werden, eigentlich sollte doch nur das Dach übrig bleiben oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??????????



an alle die kommen: bringt sprengstoff mit
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... bringt sprengstoff mit...



Lass Muttern nen Kübel Erbsensuppe für alle kochen, dann lüppt dat!


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lass Muttern nen Kübel *Erbsensuppe* für alle kochen, dann lüppt dat!


 

alle man auf ein Klo das wird aber eng


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2011)

Nee, alle Mann in einen Raum, abdichten, angasen, zünden, Schutt wegräumen!


----------



## Giom (21. Mai 2011)

ts ts ts
ihr wollt doch nicht jetzt die TT-zentrale sprengen


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2011)

Klar, damit endlich mal Ordnung in den Laden kommt!

Viel Spaß beim schippen, hacken, kratzen, kloppen, grillen und saufen


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2011)

*Vielen DANK*​
Ich kann nur sagen: ERSTKLASSIGE ARBEIT

Da wurde gestemmt, gesägt, abgerissen, zertreten, eingeweicht, gekarrt, uswusw. was die Spachteln, Schubkarren, Pinselquasten, Stemmhammer, Stichsägen uswusw. hergaben.







Selbst die Kids gaben vollen Körpereinsatz als Müllpressen:








Vielen Dank nochmal an:

Carsten, Tom, Thomas, Chris,  Giom, Angela, Micha, Patrick, Rosi und Peter


----------



## Freckles (23. Mai 2011)

Keine Ursache, hat doch auch super Spaß gemacht .

Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr noch mal Hilfe braucht!

A + M mit P² + R


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2011)

So,
Ihr Buddelkönige, was macht die Baustelle?

Und geht Sonntag was? Wetter wird ja juut lt. Wetterbericht 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Mai 2011)

nabend!

melde mich zurück aus st moritz. bin dem naßen und kalten wetter dort heute entflohen. NIE MEHR CAMPEN UND ALLEINE IN URLAUB. kleinen bericht und bilder gibt es ein paar tage später. muß noch auf ein paar bilder von gleichgesinnten warten, die ich dort zum glück für 2 tage dort kennengelernt habe. die kamen übrigens aus dem schwarzwald. nächster urlaub oder verl.we dort

ciao thomas


----------



## surftigresa (27. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Ihr Buddelkönige, was macht die Baustelle?
> 
> Und geht Sonntag was? Wetter wird ja juut lt. Wetterbericht
> ...


Nach 6 traumhaften Touren überwiegend oberhalb der Baumgrenze haben Gewitter mich nach einer schönen Abschlusstour aus den Alpen vertrieben. Spontan bin ich mal wieder im PW gestrandet. 
Wenn rechtzeitig klar ist, dass Samstag und oder Sonntag gefahren wird, komme ich gerne zurück. Solange tobe ich mich hier noch etwas aus.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2011)

So wie sieht es aus mit Mittwochabend?


Habe schon mal was reingesetzt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11810


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So wie sieht es aus mit Mittwochabend?
> 
> 
> Habe schon mal was reingesetzt
> ...



Eingetragen

Aber was ist mit Dienstag Sun909?


Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Ihr Buddelkönige, was macht die Baustelle?
> 
> Und geht Sonntag was? Wetter wird ja juut lt. Wetterbericht
> ...



Ich hätte schon Lust was zu fahren. Sonntag wie üblich 11 Uhr Tomburg?


----------



## Scottti (28. Mai 2011)

dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon Lust was zu fahren. Sonntag wie üblich 11 Uhr Tomburg?



was ist denn bei euch mit Mittwoch Uwe?


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> was ist denn bei euch mit Mittwoch Uwe?



Baustelle hat uns fest im Griff, das heißt heute wollen wir Küche 
gucken gehen.
Thomas wird uns würdig vertreten!
Euch viel Spaß,
lg. Barbara


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich euch nen Tip bezüglich Küche geben darf: das große Möbelhaus in Kall macht echt gute Preise ! Ist übrigends auch im Forum vertreten 

Kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, der nächste Preis lag 30% über den Eiflern


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, es gibt nirgendwo bessere Preise!


----------



## Luzifer (1. Juni 2011)

Da ist wohl was dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2011)

..... teuflisch gute Preise


----------



## Loehr (2. Juni 2011)

und man kann die sich lohnende Reise dorthin mit einer schönen Mtb-Tour kombinieren


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. Juni 2011)

Apropos MTB-Tour: Geht was am Sonntag? Z.B. 11:00 an der Ruine?


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Juni 2011)

Sonntag um 11 Uhr an der Ruine!


----------



## meg-71 (4. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sonntag um 11 Uhr an der Ruine!



Kann leider nicht muß arbeiten wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und das es trocken bleibt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Juni 2011)

Schade, ich bin familienbedingt wieder raus. Und nächste Woche geht's auch nicht ... man kommt zu gar nix kommt man nicht. Egal, ich wünsch' Euch einen lustigen Ausflug. 

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (4. Juni 2011)

wenn's nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich morgen auch an der Ruine.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Juni 2011)

Bin raus für heute. Wetter....

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Tazz (5. Juni 2011)

Und ?  Hattet Ihr heute Sintflutartige Regengüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2011)

Wir sind pünktlich vor dem Ragen wieder zu Hause gewesen

Haben sogar noch die Räder sauber bekommen und auf dem Balkon ein Hefe geschlürft. 

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Tazz (5. Juni 2011)

Ist ne gute Nachricht  , wir sind heut nicht gefahren ....


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juni 2011)

Hi everyone,
bevor ich mich Morgen nach Willingen aufmache, wollte ich mal hören ob denn nochwer beim Festival sein wird?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Sebastian,
du hast noch meine Sattelstütze oder  ?

Zum Festival gibt es doch einen eigenen Thread hier im Forum...schau mal, da sind einige unterwegs.

grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juni 2011)

Ja hab ich, brauchst du sie nochmal, sonst würd ich dir dann mal ein bisschen Geld vorbeibringen.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Giom (10. Juni 2011)

*schöne Grüße aus Bayern !*












...wobei beide Fotos im österreichischen Trockenbachtal entstanden sind


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2011)

sehr trocken sieht das aber nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (12. Juni 2011)

Huhu.....

kennt Ihr mich noch  

Nachdem Ihr mich ja schon immer fragt wassen das Biken bei mir macht
 - jedenfalls sofern man mich überhaupt noch zu Gesicht bekommt -
dachte ich, ich zeig Euch auch mal, dass ich tatsächlich so dann und wann mal auf den Sattel komme.

Ich war beruflich in Riedering und da kurz vor Pfingsten und Alpen vor der Tür, den Franzi und Räder eingepackt und los.





















Auch wenn es für Euch albern und für mich ja eigentlich peinlich ist , ich bin stolz, dass ich es geschafft habe die 1000hm Marke zu durchbrechen und das in den Alpen bei zeitweise Steigungen von bis zu (kurzzeitig) 35%.  

Insgesamt habe ich 70km geschafft mit einem Schnitt von 14 und war dieses Jahr maximal 8 / 9 mal auf dem Rad.

Also ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich Euch bald mal wieder auf einer Tour begleiten kann - sofern ich bis Ende August nochmal ein Wochenende frei machen kann.

Ich vermisse Euch und das Radeln schon sehr - auch wenn Ihr Euch freut, dass der Franz jetzt soooooooooooooooo viel Zeit hat (während ich arbeite) ...

Ganz ganz liebe Grüße Eure 
RennKröte


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2011)

Hey Petra,
Du hast ja einen neuen Helm, nicht mehr rosa mit Meerjungfrau!
Lg. Barbara


P.S.:nette Fotos, wir begnügen uns mit der Heimat


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## surftigresa (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem es in der IG TT-Tour2011 doch sehr ruhig geworden ist, habe ich noch mal die Frage gestellt, wer denn noch Interesse hat. Vielleicht könnt Ihr da ja mal kurz zu Stellung nehmen.

Danke 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Blut Svente (14. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem es in der IG TT-Tour2011 doch sehr ruhig geworden ist, habe ich noch mal die Frage gestellt, wer denn noch Interesse hat. Vielleicht könnt Ihr da ja mal kurz zu Stellung nehmen.
> 
> ...



wann denn???


----------



## surftigresa (14. Juni 2011)

Du hast PN


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem es in der IG TT-Tour2011 doch sehr ruhig geworden ist, habe ich noch mal die Frage gestellt, wer denn noch Interesse hat. Vielleicht könnt Ihr da ja mal kurz zu Stellung nehmen.
> 
> ...



Tja, das Thema haben wir gelegentlich auch.
Livigno haut uns nicht wirklich aus den Socken, wäre allerdings mal wieder
über der Baumgrenze.
Ich habe mal den Comer See ins Spiel gebracht oder vielleicht doch noch mal zum Lago di Garda!
Könnte aber auch sein, daß wir das Geld sparen und gar nicht fahren.
Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## RennKröte (15. Juni 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hey Petra,
> Du hast ja einen neuen Helm, nicht mehr rosa mit Meerjungfrau!
> Lg. Barbara
> 
> ...



Huhu...

den rosa Kinderhelm gibt´s noch - hab halt mal einen gefunden der passt. Ist aber auch ein Kinderhelm. 

Wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren zieh ich ihn wieder an - nur für DICH  By the way - wollen wir am WE was zusammen fahren? Giom ist weg und ich muss nicht arbeiten  Magst Du / mögt Ihr?
Würde mich gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dolle freuen!!!

Riedering ist echt prima gewesen, sehr schön und dass auch wenn man nicht fit ist aber trotzdem in den Alpen sein mag. Bot sich einfach auch an wenn man eh schon da ist  

LG
Kröte


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juni 2011)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> den rosa Kinderhelm gibt´s noch - hab halt mal einen gefunden der passt. Ist aber auch ein Kinderhelm.
> 
> ...



Samstag muß ich arbeiten, aber Sonntag geht bestimmt ´was von der Tomburg!Würd mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. Juni 2011)

Auch Urlaubsgrüße

Vom Rainbow Trail. Ich habe nur 15 Meilen (ca. 24km) geschafft und war dann komplett platt. Hier einige Eindrücke





Blick ins Flusstal des Arkansas River

Und mein 29er - Leihrad




Fährt gut, ist wohl nicht so sehr für kleine Franzosen geeignet 

Der Zugang wird hier recht locker gehandhabt




was passt darf auf den Trail. 

Der Nachteil der Motorräder ist, dass die Erde aufgewühlt wird. D.h. gerade an steilen Stellen viel Sand und Schotter. Bei der Höhe




hat meine Lunge nicht mehr alles gegeben, was ich so gewohnt bin. Folge: einige Schiebepassagen, die ich im 7GB auf dem mittleren Blatt fahren würde. 

Auch die Baumgrenze habe ich vergeblich gesucht. Bei 3100M über nn kam dieser Wald




Eigendlich eine Strecke, die schnell genommen werden muss. Ich war froh einfach mal locker zu treten.

anschliessend diese Abfahrt zum Ausstieg vom Rainbow Trail






Übrigens: eine Baumgrenze gibt es, sie ist ca. bei 3500m. Hier der Indepence Pass bei 3686m






-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Mal was ganz anderes!!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Juni 2011)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder! Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## Freckles (16. Juni 2011)

Wow, geniale Bilder, John! Das erste kannst du doch für den Kalendar einreichen !

Viel Spaß noch!

C u,
Angela


----------



## Giom (16. Juni 2011)

hast du die kaution für das leihbike sofort zurückgekriegt oder haben die nicht richtig geguckt, was du davon zerschrottet hast?


----------



## Freckles (16. Juni 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> hast du die kaution für das leihbike sofort zurückgekriegt oder haben die nicht richtig geguckt, was du davon zerschrottet hast?



 Wie, schon wieder ein Schaltauge ab??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr coole Fotos!

Bitte auf jeden Fall für den Kalender nominieren! 

schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## bergfloh 7 (16. Juni 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie, schon wieder ein Schaltauge ab??!!


Nee,nee , bestimmt ist der Rahmen gerissen.


----------



## RennKröte (16. Juni 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Samstag muß ich arbeiten, aber Sonntag geht bestimmt ´was von der Tomburg!Würd mich freuen!



Samstag ist bei mir auch schwer - Tussi Kram - Friseur und so also wenn dann erst später 

Wegen Sonntag: Kann ich zu Dir / Euch radeln und ihr nehmt mich mit? Kombi ist weg mit dem Franz.... 

Tschühühüüüüüüüüüüüüüsssi


----------



## Trekki (17. Juni 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> hast du die kaution für das leihbike sofort zurückgekriegt oder haben die nicht richtig geguckt, was du davon zerschrottet hast?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. 

Bei der Rückgabe hat der Junge am Schalter einen ca. 5sek Blick auf das Rad geworfen und damit war alles OK. D.h. er hat die Kopie von meiner Kreditkarte geschreddert. Ich habe ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass es schmutzig geworden ist. Antwort: thats how we want it back
Natürlich bin ich dann noch mit einem freundlichen Gruss aus den Laden gegangen. 40$ für einen Tag Spass.

Hier ist der Einstieg, frisch in OSM eingezeichnet. Mitten in den Rocky Mountains!

-trekki


----------



## Scottti (17. Juni 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Tja, das Thema haben wir gelegentlich auch.
> Livigno haut uns nicht wirklich aus den Socken, wäre allerdings mal wieder
> über der Baumgrenze.
> Ich habe mal den Comer See ins Spiel gebracht oder vielleicht doch noch mal zum Lago di Garda!
> ...



Also was der John da zeigt hat doch mal ein ganz anderes Format. 
Wann stünde denn sowas mal als TT-Ziel zur Debatte?

Komme grade aus dem Urlaub in einem Landal-Familienpark zurück. War schön. Aber wenn ich diese Bilder sehe....


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> Also was der John da zeigt hat doch mal ein ganz anderes Format.
> Wann stünde denn sowas mal als TT-Ziel zur Debatte?



...wenn du mal aufhören würdest ständig Nachwuchs zu produzieren und mal wieder Zeit hast mitzukommen...


----------



## surftigresa (17. Juni 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...wenn du mal aufhören würdest ständig Nachwuchs zu produzieren und mal wieder Zeit hast mitzukommen...


 
Bis das Ihr fertig seid mit Umbauen, geht sein Nachwuchs schon lange arbeiten


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bis das Ihr fertig seid mit Umbauen, geht sein Nachwuchs schon lange arbeiten




...das kann gut sein. Jetzt kommt auch noch hinzu, das ich alles wieder um planen muss, von wegen altersgerechtes Wohnen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2011)

... am besten baut man gleich neu


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> Also was der John da zeigt hat doch mal ein ganz anderes Format.
> Wann stÃ¼nde denn sowas mal als TT-Ziel zur Debatte?



Also Colorado ist wirklich sehr beeindruckend. Heute sind wir zurÃ¼ck Richtung Flughafen Denver gefahren. FÃ¼r die Autobahn Interstate 70 haben die bei Glenwood Springs ein Canyon geopfert. D.h. neben dem obligatorischen Fluss (Colorado River, der spÃ¤ter den Grand Canyon macht) ist noch die I70 - die Fahrtrichtungen leicht versetzt Ã¼ber einander, ein Radweg und eine Eisenbahn. Der Radweg sÃ¤uft gerade ganz heftig ab. Die Eisenbahn ist am rechten Flussufer, auf dem Foto nicht sichtbar. Die im Foto rechte Richtung der I70 ist wg. einer Baustelle gesperrt, alles fÃ¤hrt auf der linken Spur - ganz wie in Deutschland.





Weiter in der Richtung Denver gehts bis 33xx Meter Ã¼ber NN hoch. Dort haben die Erbauer sich erbarmt und einen Tunnel durch den Berg getrieben.

FÃ¼r TT-AktivitÃ¤ten: natÃ¼rlich gibt es auch Jeepverleih (selbst fahren), Jeep ausflÃ¼ge (mit Fahrer), Rafting und all so etwas.

Aber: der Eintritt sind 14h Flugzeit. FÃ¼rs Hotel haben wir zwischen 80 und 110$ / Nacht bezahlt. Dies beinhaltet 2 Doppelbetten, FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck auf Plastiktellern und WiFi. Also ab 20$ / 14â¬ pro Nacht.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2011)

Hau ja, CO is scho geil ! Ich träum ja immer noch vom coloradotrail. Aba erstmal Häusle bauen. Meine Schwester wohnt in Westminster CO vielleicht kann die für euch ja dann mal ne günstige Unterkunft auskundschaften oder so, wenns denn mal konkreter wird


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hau ja, CO is scho geil ! Ich träum ja immer noch vom coloradotrail. Aba erstmal Häusle bauen. Meine Schwester wohnt in Westminster CO vielleicht kann die für euch ja dann mal ne günstige Unterkunft auskundschaften oder so, wenns denn mal konkreter wird



Ich stand vor diesem Schild





und habe diesen Ausblick genossen





Geht bis 14000 Fuss / 4200m über NN hoch. Sollte also gut geplant werden.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juni 2011)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> den rosa Kinderhelm gibt´s noch - hab halt mal einen gefunden der passt. Ist aber auch ein Kinderhelm.
> 
> ...




moin!

würd am so um 11 uhr an der tomburg sein.
muß noch was für  L & V ausprobieren. würde richtung bad münstereifel fahren
würde in einem rennkrötentempo fahren
natürlich sind auch andere mitfahrer willkommen.

ciao thomas


----------



## meg-71 (18. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> würd am so um 11 uhr an der tomburg sein.
> muß noch was für  L & V ausprobieren. würde richtung bad münstereifel fahren
> ...



Wenns nicht regnet bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. Juni 2011)

Ich bin voraussichtlich auch mit von der Partie.

By the way mal gerade OT und an alle, die bei LV&F mitwirken: bitte in die IG gucken.


----------



## Scottti (18. Juni 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Für die Autobahn Interstate 70 haben die bei Glenwood Springs ein Canyon geopfert.



Ich würde schon für deutlich weniger mein Canyon opfern. 

Thomas, wenn's nicht gießt bin ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Juni 2011)

Mistwetter, ich bin leider schon wieder raus. Zum kommenden Wochenende sollten wir dann alle mal für Sonne tanzen.

Falls jemand fährt: viel Spaß. Und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## RennKröte (19. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> würd am so um 11 uhr an der tomburg sein.
> muß noch was für  L & V ausprobieren. würde richtung bad münstereifel fahren
> ...



Huhu... 

Oooooooooooooooh prima - da freu ich mich... Bei Dir weiß ich ja auch ziemlich ganz genau, dass Du schön bei mir bleibst....

Auch obwohl der Franz dann doch da ist und wir uns schon wieder nicht endlich einmal ohnen ihn vergnügen können...

Die andern Anmeldungen machen mir aber schon "Angst"  wobei ein Mann ist ja schon raus... so schlimm sieht das Wetter aber doch nicht aus...jedenfalls in Bonn nicht. 

Also gleich dann an der Tomburg?

*
BARBARA - Lass mich nicht allein mit der Männerhorde!!!!!​*


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juni 2011)

Also mich kann das Wetter heute morgen auch nicht überzeugen, die lange Anreise aus Köln anzutreten. Da gehe ich lieber meinem zweiten Hobby nach: Urlaub planen 

Euch viel Spass!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2011)

Barbara und ich sind auch nicht dabei. Bei dem Wetter werkeln wir lieber noch ein wenig in der Baustelle, zum Glück ist ja das neue Dach schon drauf.


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juni 2011)

Ach ja: 
@Barbara und Uwe,
ich hab' das Thema Urlaub im September natürlich immer noch im Auge. Ich hab' Barbara nur noch nicht auf ihren Post geantwortet, weil ich immer noch überlege, wie man vielleicht doch alle Wünsche unter einen Hut bringen kann.... ich würde nämlich schon lieber hoch hinaus!!!

... ich überlege weiter....


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2011)

so, kollege Daywalker fährt auch nicht, wir fahren dann von uns aus eine kleine runde.


----------



## meg-71 (19. Juni 2011)

Nun das Wetter überzeugt mich auch nicht. Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter für nächstes WE.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Scottti (19. Juni 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nun das Wetter überzeugt mich auch nicht. Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter für nächstes WE.
> Gruß Michael



*Ein Horde Irrer!*
Wärend des Winterpokals wir das größte Dreckswetter in Kauf genommen. Wenn im Frühling dann ein paar Wölkchen über die Eifel ziehen möchte keiner mehr biken.


----------



## meg-71 (19. Juni 2011)

Bin gestern schon nass geworden, einmal pro WE reicht.
Gruß ein Irrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Eine Horde Irrer!*



Nee, normal ist anders 


Aber die o.g. Aussage wäre auch als Teamname passend


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Juni 2011)

War mit meiner Frau joggen. Und was war mit Regen? Nix war mit Regen. Scottti et al. haben recht: eine Horde Irrer. Selbstquälerisch füge ich hinzu: Weicheier.

Demnach: Irre Grüße vom Weichei


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Ein Horde Irrer!*
> Wärend des Winterpokals wir das größte Dreckswetter in Kauf genommen. Wenn im Frühling dann ein paar Wölkchen über die Eifel ziehen möchte keiner mehr biken.



Ich erinnere da eine Tour von der es erst hieß wir bleiben in der Umgebung,
da das Wetter nicht so prall erschien.Nach mehreren Schleifen, von Oli durch den rheinbacher Stadtwald geführt, waren wir plötzlich doch auf dem Weg zur Steinbach.Nun ja, da kann frau ja lecker Flammkuchen essen,wozu es leider aber nicht kam, da wir mit den ersten Regentropfen zum Parkplatz umkehrten und dort klatschnass und frierend ankamen!


----------



## RennKröte (20. Juni 2011)

*Huhu..........* 

Bei uns war gestern auch alles gut mit dem Wetter - einmal ganz ganz kurzer Schauer.

Also ich kann das schon verstehen wenn man nicht naß werden mag. Ich steh da auch mal so gar nicht drauf!!!

Und mal ganz ehrlich - wenn ich mir angucke, was das kürzlich für ein heftiger Regen im 7GB z.B. gewesen sein muss, so möchte ich in sowas auch nicht reigeraten.

Der ganze Boden hatte das Rillen die ausgespült wurden wo ich echt dachte, wassen bitte hier passiert? Bauer mit Träkka und Pflug hier durch oder wie???

Akteull ist scheinbar ja auch nicht zu kalkulieren ob sich das Wetter gütig zeigt oder nicht. Und wenn nicht - dann wird´s so richtig heftig.

*Von daher alles easy und Weicheier gibt es hier im TT überhaupt mal gar nicht find ich!!! 

*


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

pssst... hier

Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juni 2011)

Auf zu den Schlammvillern and Friends


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. Juni 2011)

Yeah, Dirtbiken zum Quadrat. Allerdings fand ich den Steinerberg eigentlich ganz ok. Vischeltal jedoch: oh Mann. Egal, die Leute waren zufrieden und unser Revier kommt super an - aber wie sollte das auch anders sein.

Viele Grüße, Fango-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Juni 2011)

Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.

Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.
> 
> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



gefällt mirnicht!!!
 Gute Besserung


----------



## Freckles (25. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.
> 
> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Ohwei, was ist denn passiert? Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.
> 
> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Thomas mach keinen quatsch was hast du gemacht?

Gute Besserung

Micha


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Waaaaa....... 


*
Gute Besserung lieber Thomas *

 hoffe wir sehen uns dennoch nächstes WE


----------



## supasini (25. Juni 2011)

So'n Schei$$! Kannst du ja morgen bei mir F1 gucken kommen - ein Sofa ist noch frei...


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> So'n Schei$$! Kannst du ja morgen bei mir F1 gucken kommen - ein Sofa ist noch frei...



Na das mag ja ein Anblick werden. Erinnert mich dann gleich an die zwei Experten (Spitzenfilm übrigens )







Wünsche wie ich schon anderorts kundgetan habe allen Federwegs-Kriegsversehrten gute Besserung 


PS:
das richtige Rennen laufen doch schon seit 16 Uhr


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.
> 
> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas


Muss ich also nicht wieder mit meinen Kindern ins Krankenhaus kommen? - Gute Besserung!

-trekki


----------



## route61 (25. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.
> 
> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wie Du das so schreibst ... natürlich ist das schlimm! "Radeln geht nicht mehr". Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du sonst noch so machst, aber für die meisten von uns wäre das eine Katastrophe.

Also wenn Dir MTBing was bedeutet, dann versuch wieder fit zu werden oder schenk uns reinen Wein ein statt einen Eiertanz vorzuführen!

Was auch immer es ist: Gute Besserung!


----------



## route61 (26. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Wie Du das so schreibst ... natürlich ist das schlimm! "Radeln geht nicht mehr". Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du sonst noch so machst, aber für die meisten von uns wäre das eine Katastrophe.
> 
> Also wenn Dir MTBing was bedeutet, dann versuch wieder fit zu werden oder schenk uns reinen Wein ein statt einen Eiertanz vorzuführen!
> 
> Was auch immer es ist: Gute Besserung!



Ich glaube (hoffen), ich habe mich einfach getäuscht, und Du hast Dich nur auf die restlichen Topuren des L&F bezogen. Wenn es so ist, wünsche ich Dir einfach nur gute und schnelle Besserung.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2011)

Dürfte sich um diesen Kratzer handeln  also alles halb so wild. Näxte Woche fährt der wieder 2000Hm


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ... schenk uns reinen Wein ein statt einen Eiertanz vorzuführen!.....



Wenn ich deine beiden letzten Beiträge so lese, könnten sie mit eben Diesem in Verbindung stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Erst einmal gute Besserung an Thomas!!! Scheint ja jetzt völlig abgetaucht... naja, hoffen wir mal, dass er schon wieder auf dem Rad sitzt. 

Kurz OT:
Ich habe mir am WE in meine Fox Talas eine dicke Kerbe ins Tauchrohr gehauen. Ziemlich weit unten, d.h. es läuft fleissig Öl raus. Weiss jemand, ob das repariert werden kann?
Alternativ: Kann mir jemand eine gute neue Gabel empfehlen? 150 - 160mm, absenkbar und blockierbar sind ein Muss. Stahlfeder wäre eine Alternative, aber bitte nicht allzu schwer. Ist für mein Enduro.

Schon mal Danke für schnellen Rat!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Juni 2011)

Sektor RL, Coil U-Turn, 110-150mm, Maxle Lite 20mm, White/Silver, Crown Adjust, Alum Steerer 1 1/8â


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mir am WE in meine Fox Talas eine dicke Kerbe ins Tauchrohr gehauen. Ziemlich weit unten, d.h. es läuft fleissig Öl raus. Weiss jemand, ob das repariert werden kann?
> ..


 
Wenn die Gabel noch nicht zu alt ist und sich eine Reparatur lohnt: Einsenden an den Fox-Service, die können das (die) Tauchrohr(e) austauschen gegen Neuteil(e). Ggf. Kostenvoranschlag erbeten - habe selbst bisher nur den Austausch-/Reparaturservice von Magura und Marzocchi in Anspruch genommen, die hatten zivile Preise und zeigten sich beide kulant. 
Das beschädigte Tauchrohr im eigentlichen Sinne zu reparieren wird wohl nicht möglich sein.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, L & F ist für mich leider zuende.
> 
> Knie kapott Ok, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber radeln geht nicht  mehr.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Thomas dann mal gute Besserung. Fahr lieber in unserer Gegend. Bei euch fällt ja derzeit andauernd jemand tot oder zumindest halbtot vom Rad. Der Fluch des Hammelhetzers?


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Während die meisten von Euch sich hier rumgevichelt haben, hat bei mir mal wieder die Sehnsucht nach den grossen Bergen gesiegt . Obwohl irgendwie nichts nach Plan geklapt hat, sind es ein paar fantastische Tage geworden.

Da auch in den Alpen nicht so tolles Wetter angesagt war, habe ich fast das komplette letzte WE mit Plan A, B, C,.... verbracht und einfach mal alle zur Verfügung stehenden Karten in den Bus gepackt. Am Ende hat es mich dann nach Bozen verschlagen. 

Da sich irgendwie kein Schlafplatz für meinen Dicken finden lassen wollte, bin ich halt hoch auf den Berg und habe einen 1A-Schlafzimmerblick auf die Dolomiten genossen:




Irgendwie habe ich glaube ich jedes Mal, wenn ich aus dem Bus raus bin, wieder neue Fotos machen müssen. Das erste Mal, dass ich die Dolos im Visier hatte. Unglaublich schön!!!!

Noch etwas, das ich zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, Erdpyramiden:




Die wachsen aus dem Boden heraus und haben manchmal dicke Steine auf der Spitze liegen. Und wenn sie zu gross werden, kippen sie einfach um. Das könnte mir nicht passieren 

Schafe gab es natürlich auch wieder:





Und immer wieder der Blick auf die Dolomiten. Fantastisch!!!










Ansonsten: super nette Menschen!!! Nur einmal angemotzt worden und das war natürlich ein Deutscher.... super günstige Lifte  ja, es war ein Wellness-Urlaub  Aber wenn 1.000Hm nur 5 oder 6 Euro kosten... eine sehr geile Freeride-Strecke, auf die ich zwar wegen meinem Arm gar nicht wollte, aber irgendwie hat das mit dem Wegfinden mal wieder nicht so gut funktioniert . Insgesamt ist die Beschilderung der Wanderwege verbesserungswürdig und die 1:50.000 Kompass Karte für die Tonne.... aber auch so sehr geile Trails gefunden.

......


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

.......

Und dann noch eine tolle Funktion an meiner neuen Kamera entdeckt: Panoramabilder 











Geschafft!!!

@Route61,
vielen Dank!

Am letzten Tag habe ich dann noch mal einen Standortwechsel vorgenommen. Aber dazu später mehr....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> .......
> Hat einer eine Ahnung, wie man Panoramabilder hier ordentlich abgebildet bekommt?



Einfach im richtigen Format hochladen. Das hier wurde zwischen Hürtgenwald und Roetgen mit dem Handy aufgenommen (leider etwas verunglückt).


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

einfach.... 

Mich fragt der nicht nach einem Format. Der läd einfach hoch. Wo kann ich das denn beeinflussen????

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## route61 (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> einfach....
> 
> Mich fragt der nicht nach einem Format. Der läd einfach hoch. Wo kann ich das denn beeinflussen????
> 
> ...



Ich lade die Photos erst in ein Album und dann verlinke ich sie im Forumsbeitrag (mit Grafik einfügen). Probier das mal, dann kannst Du auch ausprobieren ...

So sieht das bei Dir aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212468&stc=1&d=1309202521
und so bei mir:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/4/0/4/_/original/IMAGE_952.jpg


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Nachdem die technischen Probleme jetzt gelöst sind, kann's ja weiter gehen....

Sonntag war dann auch endlich Sonne in der Tiroler Zugspitzarena angesagt (mein ursprünglicher Plan B). Da es ja eh auf dem Heimweg lag, habe ich Samstag Abend dann meinen schönen Schlafplatz aufgegeben und mir einen mit Blick auf die Zugspitze gesucht .

Nachts hat es dann noch mal ordentlich geschüttet und auch der Blick aus dem Fenster morgens hat mich an meiner Umzugsentscheidung doch deutlich zweifeln lassen. Aber nütz ja nichts, also los. Diesmal immer mit Blick auf die Zug(ohne)spitze:





Von Manfred hatte ich noch einen tollen Tip bekommen. Ein Trail runter zum Fernpass mit fantastischer Aussicht! 




Danke dafür  hat sich vor allem wegen der Aussicht gelohnt. Der Trail selber war leider schon sehr kaputt von Hinterrad-Angstbremsern. Das letzte Stück bis zum See runter war allerdings wieder sehr sehr fein!

Kann man sich eine bessere Stelle für einen Platten aussuchen, als diesen See hier?




Nein, kann man definitiv nicht!!! Vor allem, da die Sonne doch mittlerweile klarer Sieger war . Hat auch sehr lange gedauert, bis dass die Panne behoben war . Ach ja, mit meinen 2.25er Alberts bin ich übrigens jetzt schon ewig ohne Platten unterwegs. In den paar Tagen mit Rubber Queen vorne hat es mich zweimal erwischt. Da stimmt doch was nicht!!!!!

Da ich durch meine Trödelei am See doch viel Zeit verloren hatte und abends ja noch nach Hause musste, habe ich mich kurzentschlossen noch mal liften lassen und noch mal so richtig die Aussicht genossen:










Pasta mit Sonnenbad auf der Sonnenalm, eine letzte tolle Trailabfahrt und dann leider noch mal 7h Fahrt bis Köln. Kurz nach Mitternacht war der schöne Urlaub dann leider endgültig vorbei und die Domstadt hatte mich wieder.

Aber: nach dem Urlaub ist bekanntlich vor dem Urlaub 

Viele Grüsse,
Meli


----------



## LukePC (29. Juni 2011)

Tolle Storry mit super Bildern. 

Mir wäre das nur etwas viel rumgurkerei im Auto gewesen... Da bleibt ja kaum noch Zeit zum Biken...


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2011)

LukePC schrieb:


> Tolle Storry mit super Bildern.
> 
> Mir wäre das nur etwas viel rumgurkerei im Auto gewesen... Da bleibt ja kaum noch Zeit zum Biken...



Danke!!! Auto gefahren wird nur, wenn es dunkel ist!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus? Ist da Jemand unterwegs? Oder sind alle fertig von der Samstagstour?


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus? Ist da Jemand unterwegs? Oder sind alle fertig von der Samstagstour?


 
Ich wollte auf jeden Fall fahren. Was, wie, wo, wann, ist mir alles egal....


----------



## route61 (30. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jeden Fall fahren. Was, wie, wo, wann, ist mir alles egal....



Passt aber auf, daß nicht jemand die Tomburg annektiert (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8460547&postcount=3089), während Ihr unterwegs seid.


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jeden Fall fahren. Was, wie, wo, wann, ist mir alles egal....


 
Hi Melanie,
ich würde auch gerne fahren, aber bitte nicht zu schnell. Habt ihr nicht Lust, zu uns ins Naafbachtal und Seitentäler zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2011)

erst wieder nach der nächsten monatelangen Trockenperiode


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juni 2011)

Naja, Naturschlammpackungen sollen gesund sein.
Wo wlltest Du denn fahren?


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus? Ist da Jemand unterwegs? Oder sind alle fertig von der Samstagstour?



Wo möchtest Du den fahren??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Naja, Naturschlammpackungen sollen gesund sein.
> Wo wlltest Du denn fahren?


 
Das hätte ich jetzt auch erst mal den Micha gefragt.....

@Micha,
schon nen Plan? Von der Tomburg in's Ahrtal?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2011)

Würde auch gerne die Tomburg sparen und direkt vom Ahrtal starten. Wie wäre es denn mit der Martinhütte oder von Dernau?

Ich wollte mit dem Norco fahren und die neuen Reifen testen.


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2011)

Dann lass uns doch Martinshütte, 11:30 Uhr oder so sagen. Dann kann ich von der Tomburg anfahren. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich dringend noch etwas Training brauche....
Wäre das auch für die Ur-Tomburger ok????

@Handlampe, Daywalker, und alle anderen natürlich auch,
Ihr könntet ja aus Traditionsgründen mit mir an der Tomburg starten (und um sicherzustellen, dass ich von dort in angemessener Zeit die Martinshütte finde....)

Mein Reifentest ist ja wieder On-Hold. Jetzt hab' ich zwar den passenden LRS, aber nun muss ich erst mal auf die Gabel warten. Starte also mit meinem Race-Bike .

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## Gnikder (1. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Handlampe


----------



## jokomen (1. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir ein dicken Gruß, lieber Uwe, Du alter Trailscout:


*


Happy Birthday *




 





​
Feiere schön und lasse Dich reichlich beschenken !!!


----------



## shmee (1. Juli 2011)

Der Uwe hat Geburtstag, trallalalala, der Uwe hat....



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alte Handlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juli 2011)

Was? Geburtstag? Unsuwe? Na dann aber so gerade eben noch: Alles Gute und so!


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2011)

Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch zu 39c


----------



## sinux (2. Juli 2011)

binzuspät lieber uwe:
Aber trotzdem "Tääääätääääää" - hoffentlich hast Du ein NFH Navi zur Ortung des richtigen Zimmers und vor allem Ausgangs bekommen.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Wie schaut es denn nun aus mit morgen?
Irgendjemand am Start von der Tomburg aus? Soll ja sogar trocken bleiben!!!

@Micha,
Start an der Martinshütte?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2011)

M. du hast auch nur das eine im Kopp


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> M. du hast auch nur das eine im Kopp


 
Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2011)

ich geh jetzt nicht auf das Level vom @ Zotty 
viel Spass morgen

Peter


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2011)

Obwohl ich ja bis zum Start der Tour  nicht sicher war überhaupt zu fahren, so hat es sich dann doch wieder voll gelohnt sich dann doch auf den Bock zu schwingen. 
Dank Trailhunter Oli gab es auch tatsächlich wieder Neues zu erfahren. 
Auch das Wetter wurde immer besser, die Bedingungen perfekt, nette kleine schnelle Truppe.
Ärgerlich war nur das ich die ganze Zeit die Kamera spazieren gefahren habe ohne es zu merken....waren nämlich ein paar schöne Motive dabei.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Rewarp aktivieren: Uwe Jeburtstagsbrötchen serviert Für Rückwarp Anzug aktivieren.................sierz...............börpz.....................Ville over Huldigungen mögen dein Postfach erreichen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja bis zum Start der Tour  nicht sicher war überhaupt zu fahren, so hat es sich dann doch wieder voll gelohnt sich dann doch auf den Bock zu schwingen.
> Dank Trailhunter Oli gab es auch tatsächlich wieder Neues zu erfahren.
> Auch das Wetter wurde immer besser, die Bedingungen perfekt, nette kleine schnelle Truppe.
> Ärgerlich war nur das ich die ganze Zeit die Kamera spazieren gefahren habe ohne es zu merken....waren nämlich ein paar schöne Motive dabei.



Na ja man soll es kaum glauben aber wir hatten sogar super Wetter. Hier der Beweis. Igendwo in der Eifel!!










War wirklich herrrrrrlich gestern.

Grüsse vom Bremser.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2011)

Tomburger schaut mal in die IG!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Tomburger schaut mal in die IG!



Will auch!


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na ja man soll es kaum glauben aber wir hatten sogar super Wetter. Hier der Beweis. Igendwo in der Eifel!!



Ts,
wer muß denn da hoch schieben???

Ist das der Thomas 

Soweit ist es schon gekommen, kopfschüttel...

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts,
> wer muß denn da hoch schieben???
> 
> Ist das der Thomas
> ...



Wärst du am Samstag mitgefahren, wüßtest du was er geleistet hat.
Da ist ihm der sonntägliche Schwächeanfall zu verzeihen.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2011)

Wie schaust denn am Sonntag mit unterem Ahrtal aus. So die ganzen geschmeidigen Trails um Neuenahr? Start in Walporzheim an der Ahrbrücke.


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2011)

Geleistet?

Das sitzt er normal mit einer 1/4 Arxxx-Backe ab 

Keine Entschuldigung!

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2011)

Dieses Bild gibt, wenn auch nur unzureichend, die Strapazen wieder.


----------



## route61 (9. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dieses Bild gibt, wenn auch nur unzureichend, die Strapazen wieder.



Als ich kurz vorher den Baum überstieg mußte ich daran denken:






Machen Die nicht einen Wettbewerb? Thomas sollte sich unbedingt beteiligen ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Juli 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Als ich kurz vorher den Baum überstieg mußte ich daran denken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, vielleicht sollte es aber eine übergroße federgabel sein, die man umarmt paßt besser zum hobby.

@bruda: bin dabei


----------



## PacMan (9. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie schaust denn am Sonntag mit unterem Ahrtal aus. So die ganzen geschmeidigen Trails um Neuenahr? Start in Walporzheim an der Ahrbrücke.


Bin auch dabei! 
Um wieviel Uhr denn?

Muss nur noch schauen, wie ich von Oberdollendorf (Königswinter) zu diesem Walpurgisheim komme. Gibt's zufällig 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit, oder könnte mir jemand Tipps zu Bahn-Verbindungen geben?


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juli 2011)

Hab mal einen Termin für morgen gesetzt.


----------



## AGE73 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo TTler 
Nach Umbau und Umzug nach Rheinbach und die Geburt meines Sohnes Emilio( ein unglaublich schönes Erlebnis).
Konnte ich das nächste "Projekt " in Angriff nehmen und wurde am Freitag am Schlüsselbein 
operiert.
Dauert nun noch ein paar Wochen, aber ich freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen und ne runde mit Euch zu drehen, vermisse den Haufen irrer!

Euer Angelo 
( werd sentimental wenn besoffen oder ich voller Schmerzmittel bin)

P.S: Solange werd ich hier fleissig hier rein schauen und sehen was Ihr so
treibt( Bilder vom John und Melli waren schon traumhaft)


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> ...die Geburt meines Sohnes Emilio( ein unglaublich schönes Erlebnis)....


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Puky schon geordert...?




AGE73 schrieb:


> ...Nach Umbau und Umzug nach Rheinbach...


 
Na endlich . Näher kann man nicht an der Tomburg sein  (und an den schönen Biergärten).



AGE73 schrieb:


> ...Konnte ich das nächste "Projekt " in Angriff nehmen und wurde am Freitag am Schlüsselbein
> operiert. ..


 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2011)

Angelo, dann hoffe ich mal das sie dich dieses Mal richtig zusammen geschraubt haben. 
Gute Besserung, das du uns bald wieder auf dem 2Rad begleiten kannst.

Hier dann auch wieder ein Bild von der Tour die du heute verpasst hast:






War wieder ein großer Spass. Wir haben mal wieder alles was es an flüssigen Pfaden rund um Neuenahr/Ahrweiler gibt abgegrasst. Teilweise auf einer CTF- Strecke (Die Jungs haben sich richtig Mühe gegeben: Super Markierungen auf den Wegen) Aber sie haben natürlich die netten Sachen wie z.b. Lennetrail oder Winkelgasse auslassen müssen. 
Tolle Bedingungen. Wir haben sogar überlegt die Winkelgasse nochmal rauf zu fahren, weil das Teil so eine Laune gemacht hat, auch natürlich die feine Verlängerung, die die Locals da noch in den Wald gezaubert haben.

Nicht zu vergessen die prima Verpflegungsstation Namens Wetterstation.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, feines Tourchen heute.Hat ordentlich Laune gemacht, nur die ein oder andere Rampe war ganz schön körnerzehrend!
Coole Truppe mal wieder!

@Angelo, gute Besserung, fleißig Übungen machen und ich freue mich Dich bald wieder auf´m Rad zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (10. Juli 2011)

Heute hat wirklich alles gepasst. Geniale Tour bei idealen Bedingungen. 
Nur komme ich jetzt, verdammte Hacke nochmal, einfach nicht drauf wo dieses Bild geschossen wurde...  

Wenn's passt werde ich morgen mal den Angelo besuchen um ihm aufmunternd auf die Schulter zu klopfen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. Juli 2011)

Klopf unbedingt für mich mit!


----------



## blitzfitz (10. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich noch schreiben? Es war ein feines Ründchen. Großes Lob an Uwe. 

@Angelo: Gute Besserung und bis bald mal!!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## AGE73 (10. Juli 2011)

VielenDank fur die Genesungswunsche, dann muss es ja bald besser gehen

@ Oli & Guido
Könnt mich gern besuchen kommen, aber bitte nur an die Tür klopfen!

@Helmut 
Es geht noch näher an die Tomburg: 
Oli kann beim K...en auf die Burg schauen...das ist schon fast intim ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Oli kann beim K...en auf die Burg schauen...



...von unten oder von oben?


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juli 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> Nur komme ich jetzt, verdammte Hacke nochmal, einfach nicht drauf wo dieses Bild geschossen wurde...



Ist das jetzt Dein Ernst?
Du wolltest doch unbedingt noch dahin und dann sind wir den "Chickenway" gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (11. Juli 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> ( Bilder vom John und Melli waren schon traumhaft)


Ja, ich schärme immer noch. Bilder? Hab ich noch.




Hier der Blick von einer Schotterstraße ins Tal





Hier ist eine Felsmalerei vom Kokopelli - das braune Schild, rechts. Was das ist, soll jeder selbst herausfinden... Der Rest kann ja das Tal geniessen. 


Leider bin ich genau so Rad-Los wie Du, ich schätze noch 4 Wochen.

-trekki


----------



## supasini (11. Juli 2011)

Jaja, so geht es uns: die Plautze wächst, im Keller geh ich Räder streicheln, ob ich in 3 Wochen wieder Tourenrad fahren kann? "Richtig" geht es frühestens Mitte September weider los, vielleicht aber auch erst, wenn das Titan aus dem Arm wieder rausgeholt wird (frühestens in 9 Wochen)


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> Nur komme ich jetzt, verdammte Hacke nochmal, einfach nicht drauf wo dieses Bild geschossen wurde...




Hier noch eine kleine Hilfe, Oli.

Das Bild ist ziemlich genau an der selben Stelle entstanden wie dieses Bild hier: 







Ansonsten natürlich auch von mir viele Genesungswünsche an unser Lazarett:

Mit Martin, John und Angelo ist es ja ganz gut besucht.


----------



## route61 (11. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier noch eine kleine Hilfe, Oli.
> 
> Das Bild ist ziemlich genau an der selben Stelle entstanden wie dieses Bild hier:
> 
> ...


Die Pedalstellung kommt mir etwas seltsam vor. Das bild wurde bestimmt im Rheinischen Schiefergebirge aufgenommen .

@supasini: Dein Bruder meinte gestern, Du könntest immerhin schon wieder Kölsch trinken . Fahren wir halt im Herbst und Winter etwas mehr. Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2011)

Aaaargh, Bilder aus Colorado. Das Schild kenne ich auch.....






__
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich muss da auch mal wieder hin, zum Rainbowtrail und seinen Kumpels.


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juli 2011)

morgen um 11 uhr an der ruine?
wer hat lust?

ciao thomas


----------



## AGE73 (16. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten natürlich auch von mir viele Genesungswünsche an unser Lazarett:
> 
> Mit Martin, John und Angelo ist es ja ganz gut besucht.




Dann sind wir genug um eine eigene REHA Tour zu starten

@martin & john 

euch beiden auch noch eine gute Besserung.

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2011)

Morgen=Regen... 

Sonst gerne, wenn du deinen Einfluss beim Wettergott noch geltend machen kannst!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## supasini (16. Juli 2011)

Ich haette ja Lust...
...aber bis zu meiner Rehatour wird es vermutlich September


----------



## Trekki (16. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten natürlich auch von mir viele Genesungswünsche an unser Lazarett:
> 
> Mit Martin, John und Angelo ist es ja ganz gut besucht.


Bis Duisburg will ich wieder fit sein, da komme ich mit meinem Hollandrad.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (16. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> morgen um 11 uhr an der ruine?
> wer hat lust?
> 
> ciao thomas



Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Juli 2011)

Ich vielleicht auch, muss aber noch meine Family um Freigabe bitten. Also nicht auf mich warten, entweder ich bin um 11:00 Uhr da oder ich komme nicht.

Für den letzteren Fall: Have a nice trip.

Eifel -Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Juli 2011)

moin!

wenn ich so in den himmel schaue, dann vergeht mir die lust ans radeln. bei dem wetter bleibt man besser daheim.

wer trotzdem fährt: viel spaß


ciao thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juli 2011)

Hier sieht das Wetter gar nicht soooooooooooooooooooooooooo schlecht aus. Sollte sich das Wetter halten würden wir eine Runde gegen 14 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental starten. Hat vielleicht Jemand Lust?

Grüsse M & A.


----------



## meg-71 (17. Juli 2011)

Ne das Wetter kann mich auch nicht begeistern, bleibe auch daheim.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Scottti (17. Juli 2011)

Über der Tomburg ist blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein. Ich bin um 11:00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen. Wenn's morgen nicht zu übel wird dann komme ich zur Tomburg, allerdings mit den Rheinlandbikern....keine Ahnung, wann wir da sind...


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Uwe,
bin in Trier, wird nix...

Aber schöne Gegend zum Biken hier, sollten wir mal ein Auswärtsspiel planen 

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> bin in Trier, wird nix...
> 
> Aber schöne Gegend zum Biken hier, sollten wir mal ein Auswärtsspiel planen
> ...



Gute Idee, aber ich wäre dann für ein verlängertes Wochenende, da Trier ein sehr schönes Städtchen ist.Luxemburg ist ja auch nicht weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,
in Lux kenn ich mich nicht aus, in Trier hätte ich zumindest zum Nachtleben was beizutragen 

WE wird ja immer schwierig, das zu organisieren und soo weit ist Trier über Bitburg nicht, zwei Stunden ist man da, müßte man halt etwas früher mal aufstehn...

schönen Tag!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Juli 2011)

Wir stehen kurz vor dem letzten Sonntag im Monat.
Wie sieht's mit Auswärtsspiel aus?
Jemand ne Idee?

Ich hätte Lust auf Vulkaneifel. Irgendwas um Daun. 
Mal so ne Runde in dem "Trailpark" drehen.
Hat da vielleicht Jemand Erfahrungen mit...


----------



## jokomen (27. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mal so ne Runde in dem "Trailpark" drehen.



Verspreche Dir nicht soviel davon. Das ist ein reiner Anfängerpark. Wir waren im Frühjahr dort. Für Einsteiger ist der ganz nett. Bin da direkt als Einstieg so ein NS-Element am Fels vorbei, dass ganz nett war. Und dann die Locals gefragt, was denn "hier noch so abgeht." Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass die Stelle, die ich gerade gefahren bin, das Highlight war.  Bin dann mal übers Gelände und habe mir alles angeschaut / abgefahren, was es da so gibt. Nach einer Stunde ist es mir langweilig geworden und ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass ich an der Ahr bin.....

Wenn Daun, dann Eifelsteig / Lieserpfad.  Der Rest ist nur zum gucken schön und bietet kaum technische Spielereien....


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Verspreche Dir nicht soviel davon. Das ist ein reiner Anfängerpark. Wir waren im Frühjahr dort. Für Einsteiger ist der ganz nett. Bin da direkt als Einstieg so ein NS-Element am Fels vorbei, dass ganz nett war. Und dann die Locals gefragt, was denn "hier noch so abgeht." Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass die Stelle, die ich gerade gefahren bin, das Highlight war.  Bin dann mal übers Gelände und habe mir alles angeschaut / abgefahren, was es da so gibt. Nach einer Stunde ist es mir langweilig geworden und ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass ich an der Ahr bin.....
> 
> Wenn Daun, dann Eifelsteig / Lieserpfad.  Der Rest ist nur zum gucken schön und bietet kaum technische Spielereien....



Hi Jürgen, danke für den Tipp, hatte mir so was schon gedacht.
Naja, vielleicht werde ich aber doch ein wenig dort probieren um halt mal was Neues zu sehen. Ich bin dabei nicht unbedingt auf spektakuläre Trails aus....einfach mal was Neues fahren halt.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Uwe,
seid ihr nicht am So mit Bauen beschäftigt  ?

Wann wolltest du denn los am Sonntag? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2011)

Hey Uwe, hab da so ein zwei Tracks ab Daun / Manderscheid. Wie immer die Hubi üblichen Feld / Wald / Trail - Kombi. Sage bescheid wenn du dir die mal anschauen willst.
So jetz muss ich auffe Baustelle
Schau
Hubi


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juli 2011)

Hmm, Wettervorhersage sieht für den Sonntag wieder mal nicht besonders rosig aus. Da werd ich das mit dem AS doch lieber lassen. Vielleicht dann doch lieber eine spontane Tour an der Tomburg.


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Juli 2011)

Das beruhigt mich ja schon ein wenig, dass das heimische Wetter auch keine Lust auf Sommer hat. Ich dachte schon jetzt bin ich extra nach Bayern gezogen und dann das:


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe mit Befriedigung, daß du das mit dem Studieren in Bayern verstanden hast


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Juli 2011)

Wie du siehst studiere ich grad ausführlichst meine Schuhe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, Wettervorhersage sieht für den Sonntag wieder mal nicht besonders rosig aus. Da werd ich das mit dem AS doch lieber lassen. Vielleicht dann doch lieber eine spontane Tour an der Tomburg.



Könnt auch bei mir un den Kötern mitfahren. Machen ne lockere Runde von Kommern via Hardtwäldle zum Sickömessetrail un zurück (55km/900hm). Aber die Geschend kennt ihr ja schon ein wenig. 10 Uhr gehts los, ich weiss is watt früh ....


----------



## Luzifer (28. Juli 2011)

Hört sich interessant an - mal gucken.

Das Foto mit dem Nebel ist ja mal geil! (neues Wallpaper)


----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Beitrag wurde wegen illegaler Werbung vom Ersteller gelöscht.

Strafanzeige wird erwartet.

(und wer für das Bild trotzdem abstimmen will kann weiter oben drauf klicken )


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juli 2011)

Nee, sorry, aber für den Menschen stimme ich nicht mehr ab.
...und Martin, tu mir bitte den Gefallen und mach zumindest im TT- Fred keine Werbung für diesen Menschen....so toll die Bilder auch sein mögen...


----------



## meg-71 (30. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, Wettervorhersage sieht für den Sonntag wieder mal nicht besonders rosig aus. Da werd ich das mit dem AS doch lieber lassen. Vielleicht dann doch lieber eine spontane Tour an der Tomburg.



Wäre bei einer Tour an der Tomburg dabei, Regenfreiheit vorausgesetzt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juli 2011)

@71er

werd morgen mal um 9 uhr aus dem fenster schauen. wenns wetter paßt, wäre ich um 11 uhr an der ruine. wär mal wieder fürs ahrtal. rund um altenahr.

vielleicht bis morgen.

ciao thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Juli 2011)

es wird gefahren


----------



## meg-71 (31. Juli 2011)

Na dann bis gleich


----------



## meg-71 (31. Juli 2011)

Ein schöne Runde war das heute mit Thomas, mit trockenen Verhältnissen und akzeptablen Bodenbedingungen. Highlight war auch der Besuch einer Kuchengallerie mit Rembrandts.
Danke auch an Thomas für den moralischen Aufbau das das heute eine "schnellere" Tour war.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2011)

Ich hoffe doch das wir uns am We. in Duisburg sehen. 

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2011)

Gehts wieder zum Regenklamotten-Test?


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2011)

Moin,
den Duisburg-Fahrern eine halbwegs trockene und vor allem unfallfreie Zeit!

Macht uns keine Schande und haut einfach alle von der Strecke 

Viel Spaß und bis die Tage...
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2011)

S.o. dito.

Der verbliebene Rest:
Sonntag
11.00 Uhr
bekannte Ruine in Wormersdorf
Rehatour, da virusgeschwächt.

Jemand Lust und Zeit?!


----------



## surftigresa (5. August 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg! Bleibt heile!!!

So: bin ich leider nicht im Lande.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (5. August 2011)

Wünsche auch allen 24h Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und Spaß und das es nicht ganz so naß wird wie letztes Jahr.

Wer von den Nichtstartern hätte denn morgen lust zum Start mit nach Duisburg zu fahren?

Für Sonntag wenns Wetter past bin ich dabei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dart (5. August 2011)

Wer außer Daywalker, Trekki und Stunt-beck ist denn von Euch Tomburgern noch in Duisburg am Start?

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir Euch viel Erfolg und alles Gute. Vor allem bleibt aber unverletzt.

Grüße
Anja + Jörg


----------



## meg-71 (7. August 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> S.o. dito.
> 
> Der verbliebene Rest:
> Sonntag
> ...



Wie schauts denn nun aus? ich schau hier um 9:00 noch mal rein.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Handlampe (7. August 2011)

Barbara und ich werden wahrscheinlich nur eine kleine Rennradtour zur Scheune machen. Wir werden dann auch etwas später starten da ich noch ein wenig in  der Baustelle basteln möchte.


----------



## Dart (7. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den 24-Stundenfahrern fürs tolle Abchneiden. 

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Wer außer Daywalker, Trekki und Stunt-beck ist denn von Euch Tomburgern noch in Duisburg am Start?


Es waren auch recht viele von den Orangen dabei.


Dart schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir Euch viel Erfolg und alles Gute. Vor allem bleibt aber unverletzt.


Das wichtigste haben wir geschafft, bei uns gabs keine ernsthafen Verletzungen. Ich war etwas döselig. Der Abnehmer vom Tacho hatte sich etwas verdreht und bekam kontakt mit dem Magnet. Dies wollte ich beim Fahren richten. Es kam wie es kommen musste: die Finger berühten die Speichen. Hat etwas weh getan, solche Dummheit könnte schlimmer ausgehen.

Traurig war nur der Samstag morgen vor dem Rennen. In der Nacht hatte sich ein Dieb bei einigen Zelten zu schaffen gemacht. Bei mir war es zum Glück nur eine Sonnenbrille, die ich unterm Vorzelt hingelegt hatte.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> In der Nacht hatte sich ein Dieb bei einigen Zelten zu schaffen gemacht...



Verdammt mutig. Wenn der aufgeflogen wäre, hätten sie Sanis sicher erstmal die Reste wegwischen dürfen....


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. August 2011)

Schreibe jetzt mal für meinen Bruder.

Die Tour an der Tomburg fällt ins Wasser.

Das Wetter ist einfach nur zum :kotz:


Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Schreibe jetzt mal für meinen Bruder.
> 
> Das Wetter ist einfach nur zum :kotz:
> 
> ...



Du sagst es


----------



## Dart (14. August 2011)

Stimmt! Das Wetter ist echt beschissen, nach nur einer halben Stunde Tourzeit waren wir heute Mittag nass bis auf die Knochen.

Wer als erster weiß wo das ist, bekommt nen Sack Sonne und etwas roten Sand mitgebracht.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/0/1/8/_/medium/PICT4613.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/0/1/8/_/medium/PICT4614.JPG


----------



## surftigresa (14. August 2011)

Finale?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2011)

nicht in Deutschland  zu trocken da


----------



## Dart (14. August 2011)

Boah!! Das ging ja schnell

Wir sind hier in der letzten Nacht um 1:30 Uhr angekommen. Eigentlich wollten wir im Salzburger Land eine kleine Transalp Light fahren. Wir waren dafür schon in Wagrain und haben uns dort mit Seelrider getroffen. Am Freitag sind wir dann in Saalbach die Big Five gefahren. Heute wollten wir dann von Wagrain aus über St. Michael zum Millstädter See, aber das Wetter war zu unbeständig. Naja und Regen hatten wir diesen Sommer echt schon genug, da sind wir dann gestern Nachmittag in unseren Bus gestiegen und hier ans Mittelmeer gefahren.

Viele Grüße
Anja & Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (14. August 2011)

Wehe, Du bringst den Sack Sonne nicht mit!!!!!
Ich verspreche auch brüderlich zu teilen und ihn für alle zur nächsten Tour mitzubringen.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2011)

Hat Jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag Richtung Teufelsloch zu fahren? treffpunkt wäre bei mir am WW. in Kreuzberg.
Anschließend könnten wir dann mit Ausblick auf die Ahr noch ein, zwei Bierchen trinken.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Trekki (16. August 2011)

Sonntag gehe ich mit meinen Söhnen klettern.
Hier im Montafon (Ösi-Land) bietet das Dorf jeden Tag Kinder-Bespassung und MTB Touren für die Erwachsenen. Heute haben wir nach der Mittagspause die Gruppe in 2 Leistungsklassen getrennt. Ich und ein Guide in der einen Gruppe, der Rest und der zweite Guide in der anderen Gruppe.






Meine beiden Kleinen hatten einen Lama-Tag. Sie waren sehr gut erzogen, die Bedienung ist recht einfach: das Lama macht einfach das, was der Führer macht. Erik's Lama hat dauernd gegessen ...

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (16. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute haben wir nach der Mittagspause die Gruppe in 2 Leistungsklassen getrennt. Ich und ein Guide in der einen Gruppe, der Rest und der zweite Guide in der anderen
> 
> -trekki




Der arme Guide 

Noch viel Spass!


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2011)

Wie sieht es aus, hat keiner Lust morgen Nachmittag ein wenig am teufelsloch zu spielen?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (19. August 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, hat keiner Lust morgen Nachmittag ein wenig am teufelsloch zu spielen?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



An wann hast Du denn gedacht? Und wo ist der WW?

Gruss,
Melanie, unmotiviert und muss unbedingt zum Biken überredet werden!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> An wann hast Du denn gedacht? Und wo ist der WW?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie, unmotiviert und muss unbedingt zum Biken überredet werden!!!



..und das aus Deiner Feder!Ein anderes Suchtpotenzial aufgetan !?
Extremcouchpotating!?


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> An wann hast Du denn gedacht? Und wo ist der WW?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie, unmotiviert und muss unbedingt zum Biken überredet werden!!!



Der WW steht in Kreuzberg. Und ich wollte gegen 14 Uhr hier los und wäre um ca. 14 Uhr 30 in Kreuzberg. Sind dann dierkt am Aufstieg zum Teufelsloch.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (19. August 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ..und das aus Deiner Feder!Ein anderes Suchtpotenzial aufgetan !?
> Extremcouchpotating!?



Genau das  Dank der lieben Arbeit völlig platt...

@Micha,
Ok!

Gibt es da nur einen WW? Äh, Campingplatz.... Und auf keinen Fall zulassen, dass ich morgen früh absagen will


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Genau das  Dank der lieben Arbeit völlig platt...
> 
> @Micha,
> Ok!
> ...



Hallo Melani, entweder du bist um 14 Uhr bei mir und wir fahren zusammen oder du schaust hier nach  

http://viktoria-station.de/

das müsstest du doch finden.

Ich komme dich auch persönlich abholen in Köln.

Grüsse Micha bin jetzt in der Backstube.


----------



## surftigresa (19. August 2011)

Finde ich! Kein Thema! 14:30 Uhr mit Sonnenschein 

Wünsche angenehme Backruhe....


----------



## Blut Svente (19. August 2011)

wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus? Irgendwer an der Tomburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. August 2011)

Also wenn ich mich morgen motiviert bekomme, schaffe ich das am Sonntag ja vielleicht auch noch mal....

Frage ist nur: was hast Du vor? Tempomässig meine ich???


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus? Irgendwer an der Tomburg?



Ich bin im Ahrtal für SIT unterwegs.


----------



## Blut Svente (19. August 2011)

locker flowige Trails surfen hatte ich gedacht! Renntempo gibts morgen!


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2011)

surftigresa's BBS Touren haben mich heute inspiriert und war mit meinem Hollandrad in den Bergen unterwegs.
Hier der Weg





Und das Ergebnis, wenn das Rad belastet anstatt als Stütze nutzbar ist




Hab wohl Moor mit einer Pfütze verwechselt.

Am ende vom Aufstieg war kein Gipfel sondern ein Pass mit einem kleinen See. Das besondere hier ist: eine Seite vom See läuft letztendlich ins Schwarze Meer, das andere Ende in die Nordsee.





Bei der Abfahrt habe ich etwas geschummelt und bin nicht der Asphaltstraße gefolgt. Hat mich etwas an Finale 2010 erinnert.

Bin noch 2 Wochen hier 

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (19. August 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> locker flowige Trails surfen hatte ich gedacht! Renntempo gibts morgen!


 
Hmmmmm, ich glaube eine konkrete Verabredung ist die einzige Lösung, um aus dem Motivationsloch wieder rauszukommen.... 11:00 Uhr?

Aber wehe, Du verausgabst Dich morgen nicht


----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rest aus? Schon im Winterschlaf oder wird es euch morgen zu warm? 

Vorschlag vom Fungrisu: 11:00 Uhr an der Sommerfesthütte (Martinshütte).... Vielleicht finden wir ja unterwegs auch den Häuptling...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rest aus? Schon im Winterschlaf oder wird es euch morgen zu warm?
> 
> Vorschlag vom Fungrisu: 11:00 Uhr an der Sommerfesthütte (Martinshütte).... Vielleicht finden wir ja unterwegs auch den Häuptling...



Winterschlaf!?Bin froh, daß es endlich mal schön ist am We!
Unterstütze meinen Liebsten bei der SIT Tour als erstehilfeerfahrene Backguidin.Vielleicht radelt man sich ja über den Weg!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. August 2011)

Bin seit 3 Stunden zurück aus Übersee und vielleicht morgen dabei. Die Zeit ist mit 11:00 Uhr schon mal klar, allerdings bin ich auf den endgültigen Treffpunkt gespannt. Den sehe ich aber noch im Laufe des Tages anhand der Posts, wie ich hoffe.

Davon unabhängig: Bitte nicht auf mich warten, womöglich schlägt der Jetlag zu und ich komme doch nicht.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. August 2011)

heu leute!

also meinereiner ist um 11uhr an der tomburg. bin jetzt etwas hin und her gerissen. wollte eigentlich zu bruders sit-tour stoßen. aber wenn ich das hier so lese, wäre ich auch zu einer anderen tour nicht abgeneigt.

ciao thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2011)

Würden uns gerne anschließen morgen. Da wir aber schon an der Ahr sind wäre uns natürlich in Altenahr, Martinhütte oder so lieber.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. August 2011)

Wir könne es ja so machen.

11 Uhr an der Tomburg. Weiterfahrt zur Martinshütte. Treffpunkt da 12Uhr.

Wäre das recht so?

Werde erst heute abend wieder hier was schreiben können. Muß zur arbeit.

Bis morgen


----------



## meg-71 (20. August 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wir könne es ja so machen.
> 
> 11 Uhr an der Tomburg. Weiterfahrt zur Martinshütte. Treffpunkt da 12Uhr.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein Plan Thomas. Ich bin dann auch um 11Uhr an der Tomburg.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. August 2011)

Alles klar auch meinerseits: Wenn ich komme, dann also um 11 zur Ruine.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wir könne es ja so machen.
> 
> 11 Uhr an der Tomburg. Weiterfahrt zur Martinshütte. Treffpunkt da 12Uhr.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber schaue auch gerade erst wieder hier rein....

Ich habe eben mit Tischi und dem Fungrisu 11:00 Uhr an der Martinshütte ausgemacht, da ich das hier nicht mehr gelesen hatte. Und Jörg darf auch nicht so lange. Micha und Angela wollen um 11:30 am Ausgang vom Seilbahntrail dazustossen.

Ich rufe Dich morgen früh an, dann können wir einen Treffpunkt für 12:00
 ausmachen. Ganz schön kompliziert 

Aber ich freu mich!!!

Bis morgen, 
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2011)

Nachdenk, nachdenk, nachdenk.....

Wir könnten ja z.B. durchs Vischeltal (das wird den 7Hillern bestimmt gefallen.....) zum NFH in Berg fahren und uns da treffen. Dann könnten wirüber den Trail, dessen Name ich jetzt gerade nicht weiss, wieder zurück ins Ahrtal....
Aber vielleicht fällt Dir ja auch noch was besseres ein!


----------



## Handlampe (21. August 2011)

Unabhängig von Morgen: Denkt bitte an das TT Auswärtsspiel am nächsten Sonntag. Ab 10 Personen bekommen wir Rabatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (21. August 2011)

moin!

wie siehts aus? wettermäßig ja nicht so gut. hat hier in alfter gerade etwas geregnet. wie sieht es an der tomburg [email protected] meg 71?

was meinen die anderen? wird gefahren?


----------



## meg-71 (21. August 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> wie siehts aus? wettermäßig ja nicht so gut. hat hier in alfter gerade etwas geregnet. wie sieht es an der tomburg [email protected] meg 71?
> 
> was meinen die anderen? wird gefahren?



Hier ist es trocken und ich würde fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (21. August 2011)

Setze mich dann jetzt ins Auto.
Bis gleich


----------



## Fungrisu (21. August 2011)

Laut Regenradar kommt nur eine kurze kleine Regenfront durch.
Bis gleich


----------



## surftigresa (21. August 2011)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Laut Regenradar kommt nur eine kurze kleine Regenfront durch.
> Bis gleich


 
@Jörg, war ne schöne Tour mit Dir.... und dabei hat der Tischi sich doch soviel Mühe gegeben, Deinen Standplatten zu verarzten:







@Uwe,
Dir dürfen wir nicht erzählen, dass der Jörg schon nach 3 Kehren den Reifen zerstört und den Rückzug angetreten hat.... vom im Forum schreiben hat er zum Glück nichts gesagt 

Da hat der Jörg noch ein paar ganz heisse Anstiege verpasst, eine tolle Einkehr im Steinerberghaus und natürlich die ganzen Lästereien über ihn


----------



## Fungrisu (21. August 2011)

Ja Melanie das war wirklich ne schöne Tour für meinen Geschmack ne Idee zu kurz 
und dann noch auf der Kalenborner Höhe 1 Std. auf mein Taxi gewartet.
Super Tag


----------



## surftigresa (21. August 2011)

Wir starten einfach noch mal einen neuen Versuch! Der Sommer hat doch gerade erst angefangen!!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. August 2011)

jau, scheeeennnn wars!

um 11 uhr machten sich 3 tomburger auf den weg ins ahrtal um den rest im altenahr aufzulesen. darunter auch ein paar siebenhiller.
einer namens jörg. der schafft defekte, die ihm so leicht keiner nachmacht 

war ne klasse tour mit einer tollen truppe. das wetter hat super mitgespielt.
wiedermal die bierkastenrampe hochgekommen. und die pause auf dem steinerberg

vielen dank für diesen schönen tag.

bis bald im wald


thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. August 2011)

Der Tag, an dem ich die besagte Rampe hochkomme, wird wohl nicht mehr in diesem Jahrtausend sein. Aber vielleicht werde ich ja bei gutem Karma irgendwann als ein besserer Biker wiedergeboren - der dann auch hoffentlich besser mit Zeitumstellungen klar kommt.

Es kam nämlich wie befürchtet: Wach gelegen zwischen halb 2 und halb 4 nachts und dann durchgepennt bis kurz nach 12 (mittags). Und so habe ich (mal wieder) einen gewohnt tollen TT-Ausritt verpasst.

Zähneknirschend grüßt: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2011)

Na das ist doch mal was

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUx3fZNoskQ"]boxing bear      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2011)

Barbara und ich werden am Sonntag wohl schon mit der Bahn nach Brohl fahren. Start in Roisdorf: 8:21 Uhr bzw. 8:27  in Bonn.
Falls sich noch Jemand anschließen will. 5 Leute passen auf das Ticket.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich werden am Sonntag wohl schon mit der Bahn nach Brohl fahren. Start in Roisdorf: 8:21 Uhr bzw. 8:27  in Bonn.
> Falls sich noch Jemand anschließen will. 5 Leute passen auf das Ticket.



Hält der denn auch in Mehlem?


----------



## Freckles (25. August 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich werden am Sonntag wohl schon mit der Bahn nach Brohl fahren. Start in Roisdorf: 8:21 Uhr bzw. 8:27  in Bonn.
> Falls sich noch Jemand anschließen will. 5 Leute passen auf das Ticket.



Hi Uwe,
dann rechne doch bitte Micha und mich mit ein. Mein Jobticket gilt nämlich da nicht mehr , habe ich gerade von der VRS erfahren.
Bis Sonntag um 08:34 in Mehlem dann!
Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2011)

Orange Power

Trekki mit der 




im Montafon auf Tour!

Von Schruns auf dem Radweg bis zur Talstation der Garfreschabahn. 5 haben sich hochfahren lassen, die anderen 11 sind mit dem e-Bike die 700Hm "selbst" zur Bergstation gefahren.





Oben, noch ca. 300Hm weiter zur Alpe Nova, gabs dann das schwer erarbeitete Getränk. Die Räder mussten warten.





Ist schon ein eigenartiges Gefühl mit einem 22kg - Hardtail unterwegs zu sein. Das ganze auf Raceing Ralph mit ca. 4Bar. Wenn der Motor anspringt geht ein Ruck durchs Rad, die Kiselsteine springen unterm Hinterrad weg.
Bei der Abfahrt wird so lange geladen, bis gebremst wird. Beim Bremsen ist die Motorbremse schlagartig aus, das Rad macht einen Satz nach vorne. Wenn die Bremse losgelassen wir kommt das ganze umgekehrt: erst beschleunigt die Schwerkraft, dann greift die Motorbremse mit voller (bzw. der in 4 Stufen einstellbaren) Kraft. Über 18km/h wird die Motorbremse schwächer, irgendwann muss dann die normale Bremse wieder arbeiten und das ganze geht von vorne los. Auf Schotter nicht wirklich angenehm. Trails sind mit dem Fahrradgewicht nicht fahrbar.

War insgesamt interessant, ich konnte einem etwas stämmigen Mann noch eine gute Tat machen: sein Akku war ca. 100Hm unter dem Ziel leer, meins war noch gut geladen. Da haben wir die Räder getauscht und er ist noch oben angekommen.

-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (25. August 2011)

Getreu dem Pfadfindermotto: jedenTag eine gute Tat!
Sehr löblich!
Weiterhin schönen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2011)

Ach ja Uwe vergiss die Kamera nicht. Damit wir noch ein par schöne Bilder bekommen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Giom (25. August 2011)

hi Uwe,
ich steige in Bonn ein.


----------



## Freckles (27. August 2011)

Hat denn irgendjemand eine grosse Fahrradgruppe angekündigt? Siehe unter AGB's: http://www.vulkan-express.de/

Freu mich schon auf morgen 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## shmee (28. August 2011)

Nä, watt ne feine Tour. Vielen Dank an Uwe fürs guiden und alle anderen für die nette Geselligkeit. Und dann noch so ein großartiger Abschluss, quasi das Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## AGE73 (28. August 2011)

Konnte heute das erste Mal nach der OP das Rad auf eine kurzen REHA Tour bewegen, bis auf leichte Beschwerden schon ganz gut...

Auch wenn es nur eine kleine Runde (35 KM) und überwiegend auf Strasse / Waldautobahn.... war es super....endlich wieder Erde unter den Stollen 


Also bis bald 

Ciao


----------



## surftigresa (28. August 2011)

Da kann ich mich dem Chris nur anschliessen: klasse Tour mit bombastischem Finale  Seit langem mal wieder den Kopf richtig frei bekommen!

Danke an Uwe für's Guiden und dem Rest für einen tollen Tag!!!! 

@Wolfgang, 
war schön Dich als Überraschungsgast wieder auf einer Tour mit dabei zu haben 

-----------------------------------

@Angelo,
freut mich, dass es bei Dir wieder aufwärts geht!


----------



## Blut Svente (28. August 2011)

jo schön wars! bis demnächst 
LGS


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. August 2011)

Auch von uns ein riesen Dank an Uwe fürs guiden, und die anderen für die nette Gesellschaft. War mal wieder ein Traumtour auf Traumpfaden.

Grüsse MIcha und Angela.


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2011)

Das Thema zum Team Tomburg Auswärtsspiel Special lautete: *Bahn&Bike*

Dieses Motto sollte zu Beginn der Tour gewaltig in die Hose gehen.
Die Hälfte der Teilnehmer wollte nämlich standesgemäß auch mit der Bahn zum Startpunkt reisen. Barbara und ich stiegen in Roisdorf in die Mittelrheinbahn. Hier war noch fast alles in Ordnung. Fast soll heißen: Am Sonntagmorgen bei schönem Wetter - nur eine Triebwagengarnitur - sehr optimistisch gedacht. Die Fahrradabteile schon ziemlich überfüllt....aber wir sind noch rein gekommen. In Bonn drängten noch mehr Leute mit Fahrrädern hinein, bis es dem Lokführer (Schaffner gab es keinen) zu bunt wurde und er uns aus dem Zug geschmissen hat. KLASSE. Da denkt man, endlich eine private Bahn, da klappt es mal mit dem problemlosen Reisen und dann sind die genau so bescheiden wie die deutsche Bahn. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Notfallplan: Angela und Micha angerufen (die warteten in Godesberg auf den Minizug) - Micha holt Auto und dann uns in Godesberg ab und mit 5 Personen + Fahrräder geht es ab nach Brohl !  Schon interessant was man mit so einem kleinen Auto alles transportieren kann.

Das nächste Problem galt es zu lösen:

Der Plan lautete ja: Mit der Brohltalbahn hinauf in die Eifel um von dort wieder geschmeidig zum Rhein zurück zu rollen. 
Der Vulkan-Express fährt aber nur zweimal am Tag....und die Zeit wurde jetzt doch ziemlich knapp wegen des Mittelrheinbahnfiaskos. 
Also kurz mit Chris telefoniert, der schon in Brohl wartete, der dann mit dem netten Personal der Brohltalbahn in Verhandlung trat. 
Hey, es geht also auch Anders: Was soll ich sagen: Der Zug hat auf uns gewartet....und es gab sogar einen eigenen Waggon für die Räder.....davon sollten sich DB und MRB und wie sie alle heißen mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. 

Und es wurde noch besser: Wir fuhren "oben ohne":








Manchmal nicht ganz ungefährlich ohne Helm:





Die Fahrt mussten wir uns erarbeiten und Tickets entwerten.





Nicht immer sehr geradlinig schraubte sich das Schmalspurbähnchen hinauf nach Engeln.





Immerhin 450 Meter lag dann unser Endpunkt der Fahrt höher als der Start.
Naja, das mit dem lockeren runter rollen zum Rhein sollte sich dann aber doch nicht ganz bewahrheiten, zu viel Magma, gepaart mit ein paar netten Explosionen, hatte vor ein paar Jährchen die sanften Hügel des Vulkanparks geformt.






Hauptsächlich auf äußerst schmalen Singletrails  verlief die Fahrt hinüber zum Laacher See.





_v.l.n.r. Tischi, Giom, Michael, Wolfgang, Melanie, Barbara, Chris, Micha, Angela, Marcel_

Ein paar Verfahrer waren dabei:





Pfälzer Wald?







Max. 3 Kilometer ging es dann entlang des Laacher Sees zur Raststation: Waldfrieden.
Zum nächsten Bild kann ich nur sagen: Finger weg von meinem Sauerbraten...






In flotter Fahrt...




...verlief die Strecke dann weiter über Wolfsschlucht, Kell, Plöntertal zum abschließenden Höhepunkt der Tour.

Als Einstimmung durften ein paar nette felsige Gegenstände in einem alten Steinbruch umkurvt werden:





bevor es dann zum Abschluß hoch über Brohl und Rheintal ein paar leckere technische Passagen zu meistern gab.






















Ein Feiner Tag (mit Startschwierigkeiten) ging zu Ende.


----------



## Blut Svente (29. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. August 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht und sehr gut geführte Tour.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. August 2011)

jenau, schöne Bilder und eine schöner Bericht. Ich finde du solltest ein par Bilder noch in den Kalender-Fred reinsetzen.


----------



## Blut Svente (3. September 2011)

Morgen was geplant???


----------



## meg-71 (3. September 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Morgen was geplant???



Wenns Wetter passt wäre ich um 11Uhr an der Ruine.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. September 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt wäre ich um 11Uhr an der Ruine.



Ich nicht. WH und KFL ist besser.


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2011)

Wir sind morgen ab Hilberath unterwegs. Alle bekannten Trails im Ahrtal abfahren! Vielleicht sehen wir uns! Euch vieeeel Spass


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2011)

Ähem, kanns sein das das Team Tomburg diesjahr nicht viel im Ahrtal unterwegs war ?
Is ja scheusslich wie da die Trails verludern. Oder liegts dran das der Ahrtalschreck alias Maddin S. ausser gefecht war ?











Den alten Trail am Nollsnück müsste man mal reaktivieren und der schmale Trail zur Teufelsley hinauf tut auch aua. Grünpflege scheint also nicht die Stärke der TTler      Hab aber heute schonmal alles gegeben und die Trails ein wenig freigeblasen


----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2011)

Der Seilbahntrail sah am Sonntag auch nicht so gut aus! ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der Seilbahntrail sah am Sonntag auch nicht so gut aus! ;-)



Naja, dank veröffentlichter GPS-Tracks, guter Erreichbarkeit mit dem Auto (shutteln möglich) und schlechter Befestigung der Talseite des Trails wird der auch nicht mehr besser werden. Es sei denn die Locals treffen sich mal nen Tag nicht zum Fahren, sondern zur intensiven Trailpflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Den alten Trail am Nollsnück müsste man mal reaktivieren






....das Ding heißt nicht umsonst: Der vergessene Trail.
Ich persönlich hätte da auch schon längst mal durchgefegt, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das Ärger wegen der Wildfütterstelle geben könnte.
Weil, so vergessen dürfte der Trail dann auch nicht sein....zumindest von den Jägern nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....das Ding heißt nicht umsonst: Der vergessene Trail.
> Ich persönlich hätte da auch schon längst mal durchgefegt, allerdings weiß ih nicht ob das Ärger wegen der Wildfütterstelle geben könnte.
> Weil, so vergessen dürfte der Trail dann auch nicht sein....zumindest von den Jägern nicht.



Ajo hatte auch irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl als ich den Mais aus dem Bierfass popelte und den Jägerstand gesehn hab 
Dann würd ich sagen belassen wir es beim "vergessenen" und dängeln vornehmlich weiter über die "unvergesslichen"


----------



## hornoc (7. September 2011)

@Uwe
Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder. 

@Ahrtal
Wir sind letzten Samstag den vergessenen Trail gefahren.....naja, zugegeben, wir haben nur Teilstücke davon gefunden. Da quält man sich die nette Steigung hoch um dann teilweise runter zu schieben.


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2011)

Bin den mal vor rund 5 Jahren runter und fand ihn enttäuschend im Vergleich zu anderen Serpentinentrails im Ahrtal. Weder technische Anforderungen bei den Serpentinen noch bei den Zwischenstücken. Einfach relativ flach quer zum Hang, dann eine imho breite Kehre und das ganze unspektogal zurück *gähn*. Für sowas dann noch einen Konflikt mit der Försterei zu riskieren - nee danke.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bin den mal vor rund 5 Jahren runter und fand ihn enttäuschend im Vergleich zu anderen Serpentinentrails im Ahrtal. Weder technische Anforderungen bei den Serpentinen noch bei den Zwischenstücken. Einfach relativ flach quer zum Hang, dann eine imho breite Kehre und das ganze unspektogal zurück *gähn*. Für sowas dann noch einen Konflikt mit der Försterei zu riskieren - nee danke.



Och, ich fand den gut.Bin allerdings auch kein Maßstab, ich hab halt an den flowigen Trails den meisten Spaß!


----------



## Redfraggle (14. September 2011)

Wir pflegen die Tradition:
Ghettoweihnacht die Dritte.
Zur Anmeldung geht es hier!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2011)

Sehr fein!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. September 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wir pflegen die Tradition:
> Ghettoweihnacht die Dritte.
> Zur Anmeldung geht es hier!​



Bin schon angemeldet.


----------



## bonsai.68 (15. September 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wir pflegen die Tradition:
> Ghettoweihnacht die Dritte.
> Zur Anmeldung geht es hier!​



Super, ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.
Mal sehen wie diesmal die Rückfahrt wird. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## shmee (17. September 2011)

Ihr lieben, wie sieht's mit Morgen aus? Jemand dabei, so das Wetter sich einigermaßen hält? Bin für alles offen, ab Tomburg, alternativ auch südliches 7Geb oder ganz was anderes hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2011)

Ich hätte da eine Idee für ein TT-Auswärtsspiel. Wie wäre es wenn wir am 01.11. nach Stromberg fahren. Die Strecke ist nur bei Dauerregen geschlossen. Geöffnet ist von 9Uhr 30 bis 17 Uhr.

Wenn interesse besteht bin ich gerne bereit die Planung zu übernehmen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## meg-71 (20. September 2011)

Nabend zusammen 
wie schauts denn hier mit der Motivation aus am Wochenende das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen?
Gruß Michael


----------



## surftigresa (20. September 2011)

Wochenende??? 
Ist es schon soweit???? 

Im Moment bin ich ziemlich orientierungslos und kann frühestens Donnerstag Abend was dazu sagen. Hast denn Du an Samstag oder Sonntag gedacht?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## meg-71 (20. September 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wochenende???
> Ist es schon soweit????
> 
> Im Moment bin ich ziemlich orientierungslos und kann frühestens Donnerstag Abend was dazu sagen. Hast denn Du an Samstag oder Sonntag gedacht?
> ...



Das Wochenende kommt mit großen schritten und dann möcht ich dir doch ein wenig Orientierung geben. Ich tendiere zu Samstag.
LG Michael


----------



## Trekki (20. September 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte da eine Idee fÃ¼r ein TT-AuswÃ¤rtsspiel. Wie wÃ¤re es wenn wir am 01.11. nach Stromberg fahren. Die Strecke ist nur bei Dauerregen geschlossen. GeÃ¶ffnet ist von 9Uhr 30 bis 17 Uhr.
> 
> Wenn interesse besteht bin ich gerne bereit die Planung zu Ã¼bernehmen.
> 
> GrÃ¼sse Micha


Keine gute Idee, deren Homepage sagt


> Die Strecke ist vom 01. November bis 31. MÃ¤rz und bei Dauerregen* geschlossen.



Die haben aber auch geÃ¶ffnet
    April 09.30 â 18.30 Uhr
    Mai 09.30 â 19.30 Uhr
    Juni/Juli 09.30 â 20.00 Uhr
    August 09.30 â 19.00 Uhr
    September 09.30 â 18.00 Uhr
    Oktober 09.30 â 17.00 Uhr


-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, deren Homepage sagt
> 
> 
> Die haben aber auch geÃ¶ffnet
> ...



Stimmt John wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Also verschieben wir das auf nÃ¤chstes Jahr.

GrÃ¼sse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2011)

Fahrt doch am 3. Oktober


----------



## Freckles (21. September 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Stimmt John wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Also verschieben wir das auf nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Wieso, am 30.10. ist doch noch geöffnet (sind die Auswärtsspiele nicht am letzten Sonntag eines Monats?) und vllt. ist es ja auch trocken ... sehen wir dann ...

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2011)

Also ich denke der nächste TT-Urlaub sollte auch hier hin gehen:

http://www.mtbrider.de/video/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=1409


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2011)

Auch wenn ja eigentlich dieser Sonntag der Termin für das Auswärtsspiel wäre, so starten wir dann dieses Mal doch ziemlich Heimatnah.

Aber trotzdem haben wir uns mal was anderes überlegt. 
Schaut einfach hier.


P.S.

@stunt-micha: 
Die Idee mit Stromberg find ich ziemlich gut.....mach ma.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auch wenn ja eigentlich dieser Sonntag der Termin für das Auswärtsspiel wäre, so starten wir dann dieses Mal doch ziemlich Heimatnah.
> 
> Aber trotzdem haben wir uns mal was anderes überlegt.
> Schaut einfach hier.
> ...



Tja Uwe leider machen die am 31.10. dicht. So fällt der 01.11. leider flach. Entweder wir fahren an einem Sonntag oder wir müssen es auf den Frühling verlegen. Habe aber für den 01.11. schon was anderes im Kopf.

Grüsse MIcha.

Ps. Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr am Sonntag zu einem Stück Zwiebelkuchen und einem Glas federweisser zu uns an den WW komm?


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2011)

Wann wollt ihr denn von der Scheune los?


----------



## surftigresa (23. September 2011)

Ich wollte morgen in N. fahren. Möchte sich vielleicht noch jemand anschliessen?

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## asphaltjunkie (23. September 2011)

> Ich wollte morgen in N. fahren. Möchte sich vielleicht noch jemand anschliessen?
> 
> Gruss,
> Meli


Wenn N. Niedegen heißt kannste mich mit nehmen. Ich habe zeit aber kein Auto.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## AGE73 (23. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wollte am Sonntag ein kleine REHA Tour starten....ca. 2-3 Stunden um den Rheinbach Wald...Tempo und Schwierigkeitsgrad=Langsam ;-)

Möchte jemand mit?

Supasini-Martin? Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (23. September 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wenn N. Niedegen heißt kannste mich mit nehmen. Ich habe zeit aber kein Auto.
> 
> Gruß Wolle


 
Du hast PN....


----------



## supasini (23. September 2011)

2-3 h gehen schon wieder (mit etwas Mühe) - aber mehr Sorge macht mir zur Zeit die komplett flöten gegangene Grundkondition. Insofern würde diesmal langsam langsam heißen 
Ob ich Sonntag kann hängt von familiären Planungen und genauerem Zeitpunkt ab.


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr denn von der Scheune los?



Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, Tom. Wir wollen auf jeden Fall ohne Termindruck frühstücken...


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, Tom. Wir wollen auf jeden Fall ohne Termindruck frühstücken...



Solltet ihr bei uns vorbei kommen müsste ich das wissen. Damit ich Zwiebelkuchen mitnehmen bzw. noch backen kann.


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. September 2011)

Hallo liebe morgige Mitfahrer,
nach langer Downhillbedingter Eifelabstinenz bin ich auch wieder dabei. Ich werde mich dann Morgen so nach halb elf in Hilberath einfinden. Ich hätte noch ne bitte: Meine MyTinySun ist mal wieder defekt, und den Typ der mit die ein für alle Mal festlöten wollte hab ich nicht mehr gesehen bevor ich heute nach Hause gefahren bin. Hier würde ich gern die Woche viel mit Jens nach der Arbeit fahren. Von daher, falls jemand eine Stirnlampe hat, die er die Woche nicht braucht, könnte ich mir die vllt. leihen? Ich würde sie dann Donnerstag egal wohin zurückbringen.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2011)

Hi Sep

Schön, das du mal wieder dabei bist.
Mit Lampe kann ich dir leider nicht dienen, ich hab nämlich auch ne Tiny.....und die ist natürlich defekt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2011)

Also ich finde die Idee vom Stunt-Beker gut. Lasst uns doch ne Fresstour draus machen!!!!

Was meint denn der Rest?

@Seb,
schön Dich mal wieder hier zu haben!!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. September 2011)

Ich komme ebenfalls kurz nach halb 11 in die Scheune, früstückeln werde ich @home.

Bis Morgen! Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. September 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hallo liebe morgige Mitfahrer,
> nach langer Downhillbedingter Eifelabstinenz bin ich auch wieder dabei. Ich werde mich dann Morgen so nach halb elf in Hilberath einfinden. Ich hätte noch ne bitte: Meine MyTinySun ist mal wieder defekt, und den Typ der mit die ein für alle Mal festlöten wollte hab ich nicht mehr gesehen bevor ich heute nach Hause gefahren bin. Hier würde ich gern die Woche viel mit Jens nach der Arbeit fahren. Von daher, falls jemand eine Stirnlampe hat, die er die Woche nicht braucht, könnte ich mir die vllt. leihen? Ich würde sie dann Donnerstag egal wohin zurückbringen.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Kannst dir bei mir eine abholen kommen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. September 2011)

Ich habe nun keine Zwiebelkuchen mitgenommen da ich ja nicht wusste ob ihr kommt. Wir wollen heute mit Patrick auf den Krausberg vielleicht treffen wir uns ja. Könnt ja mal durchklingeln.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2011)

Hmm... war wohl wieder ein wenig blauäugig von mir einfach auf gut Glück in der Scheune brunchen zu wollen. Oli meint das es dort sehr schwer ist morgens einen Tisch zu bekommen. Notfalls müssen wir halt schauen das wir im Ahrtal irgendwo was zum frühstücken bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2011)

.


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. September 2011)

@ Micha
Danke, wo kann ich die abholen? Bei dir zu Hause, oder im Ahrtal? Wo steht dein WW?
Wann gehts dann jetzt fahrerisch los?


----------



## rallleb (25. September 2011)

War heut nicht so lustig im Ahrtal ganz schön voll
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (25. September 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> War heut nicht so lustig im Ahrtal ganz schön voll
> Gruß Ralf



Konnte ja auch keiner ahnen bei dem Wetter ...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. September 2011)

Bei uns wars nicht voll. Sondern total super - Dank alle für die wunderbare Tour und ein ganz besonderer Dank an Uwe fürs guiden. Dass Herr blitzfitz und ich die Alternativroute nach Hilberath nahmen und wir also in gewisser Weise verloren gegangen sind, ist nichts anderes als guter TT-Standard.

Bis die Tage und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnjensen (25. September 2011)

Hey Leute,

war zwar erst ab dem Steinerberg am Start bin aber trotzdem voll auf meine Kosten gekommen. Wenn ich mal ein wenig mehr Ausdauer habe, werde ich sicher öfters Sonntags mal mitfahren.

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche, vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag.

LG
Jens


----------



## surftigresa (25. September 2011)

Also ich fands sehr lustig 

Einen guten Tisch in der Scheune (vor und nach der Tour....), Platz auf den Trails und eine Menge netter und äusserst gutgelaunter Mitfahrer!!!

@Uwe,
gute Idee, die mit Topwetter belohnt wurde! Danke natürlich auch für's Guiden.

@Jens,
schön, dass Du Dich noch dazugesellt hast! Einfach öfter mitfahren. Dann kommt die Kondi von alleine 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2011)

Jau, schee war's.

Und zwischen den Freßgelagen wurde sogar noch ein wenig Rad gefahren:


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## johnjensen (28. September 2011)

Hey Leute,

gibt's für diesen Sonntag bereits eine Tourplanung?

Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2011)

Ich sags ja immer:
Diese bösen Biker http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boul...ker-schocken-kinobesucher_2958324_705206.html


----------



## meg-71 (30. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
giebts für Sonntag schon irgendwelche Planungen?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> giebts für Sonntag schon irgendwelche Planungen?
> Gruß Michael



Ein großer Teil des TT´s ist am Sonntag auf ´ner Privatveranstaltung!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## AGE73 (1. Oktober 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> giebts für Sonntag schon irgendwelche Planungen?
> Gruß Michael



Hi Michael, 

ich wollte eine kleine Tour drehen....weiss nur noch nicht ob ich es schaffe um 11 Uhr zu starten...ggf. erst um 12 Uhr.

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (1. Oktober 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> ich wollte eine kleine Tour drehen....weiss nur noch nicht ob ich es schaffe um 11 Uhr zu starten...ggf. erst um 12 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Wann weißt du denn bescheid? 12H ist ja ausschlafen, soll mir auch recht sein.
Gruß Michael


----------



## AGE73 (1. Oktober 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wann weißt du denn bescheid? 12H ist ja ausschlafen, soll mir auch recht sein.
> Gruß Michael



Ausschlafen? Nixe ausschlafe, mit di Kind Babyschwimme um 9.00 Uhr
Kann es leider morgen früh erst 100%ig sagen...poste es dann hier.


----------



## meg-71 (1. Oktober 2011)

johnjensen schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gibt's für diesen Sonntag bereits eine Tourplanung?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens
 wie schauts bei Dir den aus? Wird auf alle Fälle eine gemütliche Tour.
 Gruß Michael


----------



## johnjensen (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey Michael,

ich hab Bock eine Runde zu drehen, vielleicht hast Du ja trotz dieses spontanen Aufrufs Zeit. 

Wäre 16:00 Uhr für Dich machbar? Vielleicht für eine Runde Steinerberg oder so.

Warte einfach mal auf ein Feedback.

LG
Jens


----------



## meg-71 (2. Oktober 2011)

johnjensen schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> ich hab Bock eine Runde zu drehen, vielleicht hast Du ja trotz dieses spontanen Aufrufs Zeit.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens 
Sonntags wird eigentlich um 11Uhr ab der Tomburg gestartet. Heute auf wunsch von Angelo war ich um 12Uhr an der Tomburg, leider alleine.
Bin dann einwenig Richtung Bad Neuenahr gestartet, und war um 16Uhr noch unterwegs. Allso sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. Ich hoffe Du hast den Tag trotzdem noch zum radeln genutzt. Morgen bin ich im Saarland unterwegs. Vieleicht klappts ja nächstes Wochenende.
LG Michael


----------



## AGE73 (2. Oktober 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> Sonntags wird eigentlich um 11Uhr ab der Tomburg gestartet. Heute auf wunsch von Angelo war ich um 12Uhr an der Tomburg, leider alleine.
> Bin dann einwenig Richtung Bad Neuenahr gestartet, und war um 16Uhr noch unterwegs. Allso sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. Ich hoffe Du hast den Tag trotzdem noch zum radeln genutzt. Morgen bin ich im Saarland unterwegs. Vieleicht klappts ja nächstes Wochenende.
> LG Michael



Hi Michael, 

Sorry hatte es nicht als festen Termin gesehen...hatte deshalb auch geschrieben, das ich es noch Fest Posten werde... Konnte auch nur zwischendurch ne kleine Runde drehen. Wir sollten uns mal die Handy Nr per PN austauschen. Ok? 
Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2011)

Wir wollten am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist nach Stromberg fahren. Wer hätte interesse mit zu kommen?

Guckt ihr hier: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


Grüsse Micha


----------



## AnjaR (4. Oktober 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist nach Stromberg fahren. Wer hätte interesse mit zu kommen?
> 
> Guckt ihr hier: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/
> 
> ...


 

Hi Micha,

wann wolltet Ihr denn los? Jörg und ich hätten schon Lust mit zu kommen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, liebe Bikegefährten - seid's doch so nett und gebt ein kurzes Feedback wie's dort unten ist - wir wollten schon ewig mal nach Boppard, vielleicht kann man da was kombinieren - bedankt vorab, der Pete


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> wann wolltet Ihr denn los? Jörg und ich hätten schon Lust mit zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß Anja



Also ich dachte so gegen halb neun bis neun. Die haben von 9 Uhr 30 bis 17 Uhr geöffnet. Wir fahren ne gute Stunde hätten dann den ganzen Tag wir könnten uns ja auch irgendwo treffen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## AnjaR (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi Micha,
bisher sieht die Wettervorhersage für Stromberg sehr bescheiden aus.
Sollte sich das noch ändern, sind wir dabei. Die Uhrzeit ist für uns auch ok. Genaueres können wir ja dann am Samstag klären.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> bisher sieht die Wettervorhersage für Stromberg sehr bescheiden aus.
> Sollte sich das noch ändern, sind wir dabei. Die Uhrzeit ist für uns auch ok. Genaueres können wir ja dann am Samstag klären.
> 
> Gruß Anja



Na so bescheiden sieht es gar nicht mehr aus gukst du:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0010270

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr in Stromberg auf dem Parkplatz P4 am Schwimmbad.
Freu mich auf morgen!!!
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

Antworten - wir brauchen Antworten! Taugt Stromberg was?! Her mit dem Erfahrungsbericht! LG, der Pete - heute mehr unter Tage unterwegs (pst- voll verboten!!!)


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2011)

So, gestern haben wir den Flowtrail gerockt. Für uns waren es knapp 160 km Anfahrt, aber die haben sich auf jedem Fall gelohnt. Der komplette Trail ist ein Rundkurs der sich über ca. 170 hm schlängelt.

Im wesentlichen ist es eine lange Auffahrt (ca. 4,5 km), die meist über einen Singletrail ohne technische Spielereien durch einen Laubwald führt. Die Strecke ist sehr gut ausgeschildert. Oben angekommen erwartet einen ein Service Spott wie man ihn vom Ski fahren an den Liftstationen kennt. Nur hier gab es dann Werkzeuge wie Kettensprenger, 14er Pedalschlüssel bis hin zu einer sehr guten Luftpumpe - sehr beeindruckend.

Hier beginnt dann der interessante Teil des Flowtrails - die "Wildhog" Abfahrt. Über 2 km schlängelt sich der Trail den Berg hinunter, wobei sich teilweise schnelle Anliegerwechsel mit verschiedenen Sprüngen abwechseln. In der Anfahrt sehen die meißten Sprünge recht groß aus, aber fast alle sind sehr gut fahrbar, da sie mit einer guten Landezone ausgestatt sind. Daher sind sie auch überrollbar. Die ganz schweren Sprünge mit ´Point of no return´ sind extra gekennzeichnet und gut umfahrbar.

Man darf keine großen Elemente wie in einem richtigen Bikepark erwarten, aber wir vier (Freckles, Stunt-Beck, AnjaR und ich) hatten einen Mords Spaß. Im nächsten Jahr werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder hin fahren.

Derzeit wird noch ein weiteres Abfahrtstück gebaut - No Jokes -, hierzu können wir aber nichts sagen.

Wir haben auf der Strecke noch zwei lokale Biker getroffen, die gerade auf Patroullie waren und den Trail betreuen. Sie erzählten uns, dass die Durchführung des Projektes gar nicht so schwer gewesen sein muss. Da die DIMB als Partner mit im Boot sitzt ist die Versicherungsfrage kein Problem. Es müssen regelmäßige Begehungen der Strecke sttfinden bei denen der technische Zustand der einzelnen Elemente (Sprünge, Anlieger, Brücken etc.) bewertet und protokolliert wird. Beschädigte Teile müssen natürlich dann gesperrt werden. Die Jägerschafft tolleriert auch den Trail, hat für sich jedoch die Nutzungszeiten eingeschränkt. Ist auch nachvollziehbar, da sie für die Pacht der Jagd auch viel Geld bezahlen. Die Betreiber des Trails brauchen keine Gebühren für die Nutzung des Waldes bezahlen.

P.S.: Es war übrigens den Ganzen schönes Wetter, etwas kühl aber sonnig.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> So, gestern haben wir den Flowtrail gerockt. Für uns waren es knapp 160 km Anfahrt, aber die haben sich auf jedem Fall gelohnt. Der komplette Trail ist ein Rundkurs der sich über ca. 170 hm schlängelt.
> 
> Im wesentlichen ist es eine lange Auffahrt (ca. 4,5 km), die meist über einen Singletrail ohne technische Spielereien durch einen Laubwald führt. Die Strecke ist sehr gut ausgeschildert. Oben angekommen erwartet einen ein Service Spott wie man ihn vom Ski fahren an den Liftstationen kennt. Nur hier gab es dann Werkzeuge wie Kettensprenger, 14er Pedalschlüssel bis hin zu einer sehr guten Luftpumpe - sehr beeindruckend.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nicht viel hinzufügen ausser es war richtig geil

Grüsse Micha

Ps. Hey Jörg sehr schöner Bericht, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich ja interessant an. Wie oft seid ihr denn den Trail gefahren? Und würde die Gegend noch weitere Touren hergeben? 
Ich könnte mir für meinen Part votrstellen, daß ich keine Lust hätte, x-mal den gleichen Berg rauf und runter zu fahren. 2-3 Mal, so daß man in etwa die Kurven kennt (springen tu ich eh nicht), dann hätte ich wahrschinlich genug und würde dann eher noch eine kleine Rundtour im Umland fahren wollen.


----------



## AnjaR (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, dass ich den Trail insgesamt 6 mal gefahren bin.
Hat mir aber auch beim 6. mal noch Spaß gemacht, da ich bei jeder Abfahrt wieder ein Hindernis mehr gesprungen bin. Auch ich habe immer gesagt, ich springe nicht. Aber die Drops sind so toll angelegt, dass man sie erst überrollen kann, und dann irgendwann sich traut sie zu droppen. Wo beides für mich nicht ging, konnte man immer umfahren. Wir sind eigentlich nur den "Wildhog Trail" runtergefahren und Waldautobahn wieder hoch. Den gesamten Rundkurs sind wir nicht komplett gefahren. Der besteht wohl aus feinstem Singletrail, aber das hab ich auch vor der Haustür. Der Rundkurs bietet sich sicherlich auch als Trainingskurs für CC-Racer an. 
Ob es noch andere Trails gibt, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke schon.
@Micha und Angela
Danke für den tollen Tag. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und ich bin fahrtechnisch auch wieder einen Schritt weitergekommen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Trekki (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann noch einige Impressionen beisteuern.



Dart schrieb:


> Für uns waren es knapp 160 km Anfahrt


Und 160km wieder zurück. Ist also recht weit.



Dart schrieb:


> Im wesentlichen ist es eine lange Auffahrt (ca. 4,5 km),


Ich hatte dies nach einer Runde auf dem Tacho








Dart schrieb:


> die meist über einen Singletrail ohne technische Spielereien durch einen Laubwald führt.












Dart schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist sehr gut ausgeschildert.










Dart schrieb:


> Oben angekommen erwartet einen ein Service Spott wie man ihn vom Ski fahren an den Liftstationen kennt. Nur hier gab es dann Werkzeuge wie Kettensprenger, 14er Pedalschlüssel bis hin zu einer sehr guten Luftpumpe - sehr beeindruckend.







Bitte auch rechts die Spendenbox beachten. Ich finde solches engagement sollte anerkannt werden.



Dart schrieb:


> Hier beginnt dann der interessante Teil des Flowtrails - die "Wildhog" Abfahrt. Über 2 km schlängelt sich der Trail den Berg hinunter, wobei sich teilweise schnelle Anliegerwechsel mit verschiedenen Sprüngen abwechseln. In der Anfahrt sehen die meißten Sprünge recht groß aus, aber fast alle sind sehr gut fahrbar, da sie mit einer guten Landezone ausgestatt sind. Daher sind sie auch überrollbar. Die ganz schweren Sprünge mit ´Point of no return´ sind extra gekennzeichnet und gut umfahrbar.


kleiner Sprung, links umfahrbar






grosser Sprung. Nur als Massstab habe ich mein 29er dort hingestellt.





Die machen sich Sorgen um die Bäume 







Dart schrieb:


> Man darf keine großen Elemente wie in einem richtigen Bikepark erwarten, aber wir vier (Freckles, Stunt-Beck, AnjaR und ich) hatten einen Mords Spaß. Im nächsten Jahr werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder hin fahren.


Spass und lerneffekt kann ich bestätigen, 320km Autofahrt ist aber ein Wort. Ich war auf der A61 auf dem Rückweg von einer Dienstreise, da ist es nur ein kleiner Abstecher von ca. 10km.

-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2011)

Kleine Info zur heutigen Tour ab der Tomburg(falls sich doch noch der Ein oder Andere einfindet)

Es wird heute eine gemütliche Tour, da wir noch einen Neuzugang dabei haben werden.


----------



## Dart (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi Trekki,

hast meinen Beitrag perfekt ergänzt und bebildert .

Danke

Gruß


----------



## meg-71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kleine Info zur heutigen Tour ab der Tomburg(falls sich doch noch der Ein oder Andere einfindet)
> 
> Es wird heute eine gemütliche Tour, da wir noch einen Neuzugang dabei haben werden.



Schöne Tour war das heute, obwohl ja anfangs über Ziel und Weg ausgiebig diskutiert wurde. Und ich hoffe wir haben mit der Trailauswahl unseren Neuzugängen so Lust auf mehr gemacht, sodaß wir in Zukunft heufiger neue Gesichter dabei haben werden.
Ansonsten die üblich TT Tour mit Pannen ( bei wem wird nicht gesagt) und auch den ein oder andern (andere) sind verlustig gegangen. Aber dank moderner Komunikationsmittel haben wir wieder zusammen gefunden.
Zum Abschluß hat der harte Kern dann noch eine Schlacht am Kuchenbuffet ausgetragen, von dem wir dann alle leicht schwummrig am Parkplatz an der Tomburg, nach für mich 42km, zurück waren.
 Für die Statistig 51km gesammt, 750hm und 3:18 std Fahrzeit.


@ Sandy wenn du das hier liest bist du im richtigen Forum. Nächster Sonntagtermin ist schon in arbeit, einfach hier reinschauen und mit fahren.


LG Michael


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2011)

Welche Pannen?
...ich persönlich hatte keine Pannen....ich habe nur Wunder vollbracht und Ketten verdreht.

Ansonsten wir es sehr schön im Wald


----------



## meg-71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Welche Pannen?
> ...ich persönlich hatte keine Pannen....ich habe nur Wunder vollbracht und Ketten verdreht.



Panne hatte nur der dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf. Du hast einen Knoten in die Kette gemacht, und das ist gezaubert Harry Potter


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Oktober 2011)

War wirklich sehr schön heute, und endlich die Teamaufnahmeprüfung
bestanden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ... Teamaufnahmeprüfung bestanden



Zeugnis bitte nachreichen. Es fehlen die Noten in
- Verfahren
- Platten bekommen
- Lustige Montagefehler am Rad
- Viel später ankommen als geplant
- Viel später losfahren als geplant
- Pausen geniessen



-trekki


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zeugnis bitte nachreichen. Es fehlen die Noten in
> - Verfahren
> - Platten bekommen
> - Lustige Montagefehler am Rad
> ...



Außerdem fehlen Nachweise in den Fächern:

- nicht hinterherkommen
- verloren gehen
- keinen Spaß haben.

Arbeitet weiterhin hart an den diversen Prüfungen:

Eifel-Litti, der wie immer herzlich (und ein wenig neidisch auf Frau R.: die Aufnahmeprüfung habe ich nämlich noch nie geschafft; aber bitte nicht weiter sagen!) grüßt


----------



## meg-71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zeugnis bitte nachreichen. Es fehlen die Noten in
> - Verfahren
> - Platten bekommen
> - Lustige Montagefehler am Rad
> ...



Ich würde sagen kann man an alles einen Haken machen, und die Teamaufnahmeprüfung habe ich selbst gesehen. Wurde geschafft!!
Und ausserdem John was sollen immer die lästereien, wir lieben doch diese Kliesches.


----------



## john_sales (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen, ich hoffe ihr habt alle das Wochenende genossen und seid  über die Trails gerast. Ich habe mich am Samstag auch mit 2 Auswärtigen  Freunden auf eine Tour durchs Siebengebirge gemacht und konnte die 2 von  Bonn überzeugen. 

Allerdings hat etwas die Freude gedämpft:
Ich habe, vermutlich auf dem Stück vom Ölberg zur Margarethenhöhe,
meine Kamera verloren (Kanaldeckeltrail^^)

Falls einer was sieht oder hört, wäre ich überglücklich.
Sehr einfach identifizierbar durch die Bikerfotos die fast die ganze Karte füllen.
Modell: Samsung WB500




Vielleicht bekomm ich sie noch zurück.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß Joachim

_PS: Sorry für den Doppelpost in den Bonner Lokalforen._


----------



## meg-71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Und da stenkert noch jemand hinterher, aber auch diese Punkte habe wir ereicht lieber Guido


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Oktober 2011)

Hm, Mist. Na denn: Gratulazzioni.

Klein-beigeb-grüßend: Eifel-Litti

(aber so was von nullstänkernd, sondern im Dienst am großen Ganzen lediglich um Vollständigkeit bemüht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zeugnis bitte nachreichen. Es fehlen die Noten in
> - Verfahren
> - Platten bekommen
> - Lustige Montagefehler am Rad
> ...





Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlen Nachweise in den Fächern:
> 
> - nicht hinterherkommen
> - verloren gehen
> ...



Obengenanntes hatte ich doch schon mit Leichtigkeit geschafft


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi Barbara,
check mal deine Mails bitte 

grüße und herzlichen Glückwunsch!
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> check mal deine Mails bitte
> 
> grüße und herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> sun909



Warum habe ich die Mail von Samstag eigentlich nicht bekommen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit nem TT-Auswärtsspiel?

Gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12344


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warum habe ich die Mail von Samstag eigentlich nicht bekommen?



Welche Mail von Samstag???

Es ging bei Barbara (und bei dir...) um die von gestern 

Auf die von Montag letzter Woche habe ich von dir allerdings auch keine Antwort bekommen 

Für ein Auswärtsspiel ist es eigentlich zu unspektakulär. Außerdem waren die TT´ler ja dieses Jahr schonmal da, auch wenn sie geschwächelt und früher abgebrochen haben 

grüße und bis Sonntag, freut mich, dass ihr am Start seid!

sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Welche Mail von Samstag???
> 
> Es ging bei Barbara (und bei dir...) um die von gestern
> 
> ...



Um auf deine Mail von Montag antworten, nein ich fahre auch keinen Winterpokal, sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit nem TT-Auswärtsspiel?
> 
> Gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12344



...ist das der letzte Sonntag im Monat?...hier macht aber auch jeder was er will...


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ist das der letzte Sonntag im Monat?...hier macht aber auch jeder was er will...



ja genau, wird zeit das der Chef mal mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ruhig Brauner, ruhig 

Bin am WE eh dort, insofern bot sich das an. Will ja nicht dem großen Ghetto-Häuptling ans Bein und so...

grüße
sun909


----------



## johnjensen (19. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,

ist euch jemand bekannt der ein gebrauchtes Radl sucht. Hätte ein Cube Fritzz aus 04/09 abzugeben. Bin auf Liteville umgestiegen und jetzt steht das Radl leider nur noch rum. Wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr euch mal umhören würdet.

Danke euch.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jens,

das ist nicht zufällig in ´S´??

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## johnjensen (19. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jörg,

Du kennst mich doch vom Bike-Festival, ich und ein S, nö....es ist leider in größe L. 

@alle: Was läuft eigentlich am Sonntag?

LG
Jens


----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Jens,

stimmt, habe Deinen Nick nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt, sonst wäre mir klar gewesen, dass das kein Bike in S sein kann.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ist das der letzte Sonntag im Monat?...hier macht aber auch jeder was er will...



Das ist zwar kein Sonntag und auch nicht der letzte sondern der erste aber das wäre doch ein schönes Auswärtsspiel oder?


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12369

Nur die liebsten Grüsse aus Niderbachem


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2011)

Aber Micha, doch nicht immer Feiertage 

Den möchte ich doch nach Möglichkeit wieder so (oder so ähnlich) verbringen:

















Gruss,
Melanie, die irgendwie schon wieder Hummeln im Hintern hat....


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tomburger,

Seelrider, evtl. Anja und ich werden morgen früh im Ahrtal unterwegs sein. In einer kleinen Gruppe (max. 6) möchten wir an einigen Schlüsselstellen ein bisschen Technik trainieren. Da wir uns im Ahrtal nicht so gut auskennen, wäre es schön, wenn ein Ortskundiger sich anschließen würde. Wir werden um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz der Selbahn in Altenahr sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## meg-71 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hat am Sonntag jemand lust auf Ahrtal? Start wie immer 11 Uhr an der Tomburg.

Gruß Michael


----------



## johnjensen (22. Oktober 2011)

Hey Michael,

ich hab schon Bock aufs Ahrtal, weiss aber nicht ob ich das schaffe. Wir gehen heute Abend ein wenig feiern. Kann Dir also leider nichts versprechen. Wenn ich bis kurz nach 11:00 Uhr nicht an der Tomburg bin lieg ich wohl noch im Schlummerland.

LG
Jens


----------



## meg-71 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jens wir werden warten, aber nicht lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnjensen (22. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

nice THX, evtl. bis morgen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Trekki (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch um 11h an der Tomburg.


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin für heute raus. Hab' mir am Freitag ne leichte Erkältung zugezogen und auch noch nicht alle Hausaufgaben gemacht, die für das WE angesetzt waren 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## johnjensen (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

war spät gestern, bin gerade erst aufgestanden. SRY. Hoffe ihr habt'ne geile Tour.

LG
Jens


----------



## Trekki (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Tour war sehr schön. Ich glaub, bei der Pause am Schwedenkopf habe ich einen Sonnenbrand bekommen.
Danach haben wir (meg-71 und ich) die 2 Gäste zur Tomburg zurück gebracht und noch einmal um die Steichbach Talsperre gefahren. Natürlich mit verfahrer aber ohne Panne.

-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jens 
kein Problem haben ja nur kurtz gewartet, obwohl TT Touren untypisch alle pünktlich waren. Haben bei dem herlichen Wetter erst eine kleine Schleife Richtung Ahrtal gedehrt und sind dann über den Schwedenkopf wieder zurück zur Tomburg. Dort haben wir dann den ersten wieder verabschiedet und sind zu dritt noch die Trails Richtung Rheinbach gefahren. Oberhalb der Glassfachschule haben wir dann unseren sehr netten Neuzugang veabschiedet und John und ich sind dann noch zur Steinbachtalsperre aufgebrochen.
Dabei haben wir dann noch den für TT Touren wichtigen Verfahrer hingelegt und einen sich ankündigendem Defekt der Hinterradbremse.
Nach 80km bin ich dann entkräftet zu hause angekommen.
Der tapfere John mußte von da an dan allein nach hause finden.
Somit wären noch TT Touren wichtige dinge wie
-Ausscheidungsrennen
- keinen Spass habe nicht Lachen
- Liste kann hier von den Mittfahrern ergänzt werden.....
erfüllt.
Ich verabschiede mich jetzt auf die Couch. Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag abend.
LG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. Oktober 2011)

Tapfer, tapfer John und Micha.
Uwe,Petra,Klaus und ich haben heute zu Fuß das Ahrtal " unsicher gemacht ".Mal wieder die Wanderung bzw. Kletterei zur Engelsley gemacht.Ne wat schön.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nach 80km bin ich dann entkräftet zu hause angekommen. Der tapfere John mußte von da an dan allein nach hause finden...



Da war der doch gerade warmgefahren...


----------



## meg-71 (23. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Tapfer, tapfer John und Micha.
> Uwe,Petra,Klaus und ich haben heute zu Fuß das Ahrtal " unsicher gemacht ".Mal wieder die Wanderung bzw. Kletterei zur Engelsley gemacht.Ne wat schön.



Ja Wanderer haben wir heute auch ohne ende gesehen. Jeder noch so klein Waldparkplatz vom Ahrtal bis zur Steinbach war zugeparkt!

Dat Ahtal is aber auch schön bei dem Wetter


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2011)

Sollte der ein oder andere TT-ler hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12369  noch mitfahren wollen. Solltet ihr euch bitte bis Donnerstag anmelden, da ich ja auch noch die Sachen für die Pizza kaufen muss.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Oktober 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sollte der ein oder andere TT-ler hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12369  noch mitfahren wollen. Solltet ihr euch bitte bis Donnerstag anmelden, da ich ja auch noch die Sachen für die Pizza kaufen muss.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Ruhig Brauner, ruhig.Denke, daß wir kommen, vielleicht ein bißchen verkatert !Dann bring ich Dir endlich Deine Jacke mit.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, ruhig.Denke, daß wir kommen, vielleicht ein bißchen verkatert !Dann bring ich Dir endlich Deine Jacke mit.
> Lg. Barbara



Bist ein Schatz verkatert werden wir auch sein. Man achte auf den Tournamen.


----------



## AnjaR (24. Oktober 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bist ein Schatz verkatert werden wir auch sein. Man achte auf den Tournamen.


 
Dann hätte ich Tempo mäßig ja mal eine Chance mitzuhalten.
Können aber leider nicht kommen, da wir zum 70. meines Vaters müssen.
Euch viel Spaß beim Ausnüchtern


----------



## Andy844 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer von Sonntag,

die Tour war sehr schön! Danke nochmal für eure Rücksichtnahme. Ich seh jetzt mal zu, dass ich in Zukunft mehr fahre und fitter werde...

Viele Grüße
Sandy


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin am Sonntag um 11.00 an der Ruine und werde die Teamfahne sinnbildlich hochhalten, da der Rest der Bande in Luxemburg unterwegs ist.
Hoffe auf Mitfahrer!


----------



## meg-71 (27. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag um 11.00 an der Ruine und werde die Teamfahne sinnbildlich hochhalten, da der Rest der Bande in Luxemburg unterwegs ist.
> Hoffe auf Mitfahrer!


Hallo Barbara
bin auch am So. um 11 an der Ruine.
LG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2011)

Alle Tomburger zum Thema Trikot bitte mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## Andy844 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallooo,

komme auch am Sonntag um 11 Uhr zur Tomburg.

Viele Grüße
Sandy


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Oktober 2011)

Andy844 schrieb:


> Hallooo,
> 
> komme auch am Sonntag um 11 Uhr zur Tomburg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trekki (29. Oktober 2011)

Andy844 schrieb:


> komme auch am Sonntag um 11 Uhr zur Tomburg.


Dies nehme ich mal als Lob dafür, dass wir uns am letzten Sonntag gut benommen haben.
-trekki


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute auf der "deutschen" Seite von Luxemburg gefahren, hat diese Nacht geregnet, die Felsen dürften bis morgen nicht abtrocknen. Also klebrige Reifen oder Gottvertrauen. Viel Spaß.

P.S. Jetzt wollt ich doch mal wieder an der T Burg auftauchen und das Kernteam fehlt. Blödes Timing.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2011)

ist doch sandstein, da macht nässe nix


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2011)

...und schön an die Zeitumstellung denken 

Bin ja gespannt, wer eine Stunde zu früh da steht...

Viel Spass, gruesst mir die Scheune 
Carsten

PS Michas Termin für Dienstag ist nicht mehr im LMB, gecancelt???


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt, wer eine Stunde zu früh da steht...


ist mir letztes Jahr bei SIT passiert. Heute komme ich zur korrekten 11h.
-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...und schön an die Zeitumstellung denken
> 
> Bin ja gespannt, wer eine Stunde zu früh da steht...
> 
> ...



..denken wir d´ran!
..Grüße richten wir aus!
..nö, Dienstag findet statt, weiß nicht warum er den Verschwindibus
  gemacht hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (30. Oktober 2011)

So, Wetter scheint ja zu halten, komme auch.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Oktober 2011)

Schön war´s heute.
Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, daß wir wohl bloß zu dritt fahren,
aber es fanden sich noch einige Mitfahrer um 11.00 an der Ruine ein.
Also zogen wir acht mal los, nachdem wir demokratisch beschlossen hatten, gen Ahrtal zu fahren.
Wie wohl ein Teil schon letzten Sonntag, strampelten wir zum Schwedenkopf, genossen kurz die Sonne und den Ausblick auf 
die "Godesburg", trailten ins Tal und verabschiedeten Sandy und Andreas (?). Der Rest der Bande machte sich auf zur Godesburg.Dort angelangt wurden schnell noch ein paar Kohlehydrate in Form von Riegeln vertilgt, um dann die Trails zu rocken.Chris, Stefan, John und Martin fuhren den Kinderwagen- Micha und ich bevorzugten heute den Spielplatztrail.Zusammen weiter ins Tal hinunter, wo heute keine älteren Damen auf Hilfe angewiesen waren.
Dann rief die Scheune, in die wir,  nachdem wir die Weinberge wieder hochgekurbelt, natürlich eingekehrt sind.
Mmh, wie immer köstlich!!
Martin verabschiedete sich, da er in Hilberath wohnt, John trat die Heimreise via Rad an und für den Rest hieß es den Parkplatz an der Tomburg zu errreichen.
Was wir zufrieden und im Hellen auch taten.
Micha mußte noch mit dem Rad heim, aber von dort ja tendenziell bergab !
Fotos habe ich leider keine, aber der John.
Die unfreiwillige Pause zu Beginn der Tour, habe ich wohlweißlich unterschlagen !


----------



## road_bike (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Team Tomburg,
ich habe mich nun auch registriert. 
Super, dass es einen so guten MTB Treff vor meiner Haustür gibt
und Dnke für die schöne Tour von heute.
Wenn ich alles richtig behalten habe, dann waren heute
Redfraggle, shmee, Blut Svente, meg-71, Trekki, Andy844
und ein nicht Mitglied dabei - korrekt?
Ich komme leider nicht so oft zum MTB fahren, aber so einmal im Monat wird es schon gehen. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2011)

fast korrekt. Ich war auch dabei, Fotos folgen.


----------



## meg-71 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mittfahrer
mir hats heute auch wieder jede menge Spass gemacht. Schön das sich so viel eingefunden haben und sogar schon wieder ein Neuzugang.

Angeregt duch Martins fragen wer wir so sind und seit wann wir hier schon fahren habe ich mir den alten Fred noch mal angetan. 
Zu deine fragen Martin hier wird seit 2004 gefahren und vom Kernteam war heute nur Trekki da.
Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen lest selber mal, hab mich gerade hier wieder weggeschmissen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja Redfraggle, wenn Du schon nach Fotos fragst. Hier Dein Bremsbelag und der Beweis, das es wieder eine gelunge TT Tour war. 





Ach ja, die andere Seite vom Trägermaterial war auch angeschliffen. Dies gehört aber nicht hierher.

Ansonsten hab ich nicht so viele Fotos gemacht. Eigendlich nur an einer Stelle nach auf dem Weg von der Ahr zur Scheune. 3 sind nicht sichtbar (je 1 verdeckt, geduckt und hinter der Kamera) und 2 hatten uns schon vor der ersten Ahr Querung verlassen.





Hier der Guide von heute




Blutsvente hab ich leider nicht gut erwischt.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2011)

Spass hatten wir auch.
Allerdings im Ausland zu einem ganz speziellen Auswärtsspiel.

Ein ganz besonderer Dank gilt unserem Guide und Organisator Arnold (links auf dem Bild)

*Ein toller Tag*






Tolle Truppe in einer grandiose Landschaft.
Eigentlich passte das etwas diesige Wetter zu dem herrlichen Herbstwald, allerdings gab es nicht wirklich viel Licht für gute Bilder.


----------



## Levelboss (31. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir nochmal Danke für den super Tag gestern!


----------



## Tinchen12 (31. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich wohne nun in Wormersdorf und mir dünkt nach der Lektüre dieser Seiten hier, dass die Tomburg gar nicht mehr so fern ist. Deshalb drohe ich schon einmal meine Anwesenheit an. Heute Nachmittag werde ich das alte Gemäuer  suchen und man radelt sich bestimmt einmal über den Weg.

Herzliche Grüße,

das Tinchen


----------



## meg-71 (31. Oktober 2011)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne nun in Wormersdorf und mir dünkt nach der Lektüre dieser Seiten hier, dass die Tomburg gar nicht mehr so fern ist. Deshalb drohe ich schon einmal meine Anwesenheit an. Heute Nachmittag werde ich das alte Gemäuer  suchen und man radelt sich bestimmt einmal über den Weg.
> 
> ...



Da droht uns jemand mit Anwesenheit an unserer Brug, und beim studieren des Profils  muß man dann noch festsellen das es eine Sevenhillerin ist.
Da sag ich doch mal herzlich willkommen bei den Ritterspielen im Ahrtal.
Wann willst Du denn heute nachmittag fahren, habe nach gestern noch nicht genug.?


An den Rest wer ist denn für morgen um 11uhr an der Ruine motiviert?
LG Michael


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Da droht uns jemand mit Anwesenheit an unserer Brug, und beim studieren des Profils  muß man dann noch festsellen das es eine Sevenhillerin ist...



hört sich nach feindlicher übernahme an, denn das ist vorhut, die soll euch nur schöne augen machen


----------



## Tinchen12 (31. Oktober 2011)

Schande über mein Haupt. Ich muss mein Profilbild ändern in eines, das meinem derzeitigen Trainingsstand gerecht wird. Denn dem Team 7Hills gehöre ich nicht mehr an. Mich hat es kurzweilig in andere Regionen des Landes gezogen und Rad gefahren bin ich die letzten anderthalb Jahre eigentlich auch nicht... Aber das gehört nun wieder geändert!

Ich denke, gegen 15 Uhr werde ich mich auf den Weg machen können. Und wenn ich das auf Google Maps richtig sehe, habe ich nur 5-10 Minuten Fahrt zur Burg. Bin aber ein Orientierungstrottel, daher sind diese Werte nur geschätzt.


----------



## meg-71 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann sach ich mal ich bin um 15uhr an der Ruine. Max 1,5std da ich mein Auto noch in Bonn abholen muß.
LG Michael


----------



## Tinchen12 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich gebe mir Mühe es zu finden und pünktlich zu schaffen


----------



## meg-71 (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Freckles (31. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....allerdings gab es nicht wirklich viel Licht für gute Bilder.




Aber ich schlage vor, dass du dieses Bild auf jeden Fall für das nächste Kalenderblatt nominierst!!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Oktober 2011)

Für alle die morgen bei der Pizzatour dabei sind. Sie findest statt. Ist nur wegen Platzmangels versteckt worden.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## jokomen (31. Oktober 2011)

Bor, werden die Pizzas etwa so groß ?  Wir freuen uns  schon darauf !


----------



## blitzfitz (31. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


>



und es war einfach nur schön ............. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Bor, werden die Pizzas etwa so groß ?  Wir freuen uns  schon darauf !



Wie sagte der bekannte Holländer schon? Lass dich überraschen


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2011)

kurze Hose oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage...

Ach wat, ich fahr lang, da kommt nich soviel schädliches UV an meinen Täng.

PS: 1 x Tonno Cipolle bitte


----------



## Redfraggle (1. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> kurze Hose oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage...
> 
> Ach wat, ich fahr lang, da kommt nich soviel schädliches UV an meinen Täng.



Weichei !


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2011)

Weich war heut höchstens mein Dämpfer, das Dreggsteil...

Danke Micha für das nette Ründchen und lekka Pizza im Anschluß  

Wieder das Abendessen gespart...


----------



## jokomen (1. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sagte der bekannte Holländer schon? Lass dich überraschen



War sehr sehr angenehm überrascht. Hast es sogar geschafft, den großen verfressenen Trailjunkie mit Deiner besonders leckeren Pizza-Backkunst auch richtig satt zu bekommen.  Das schafft man nicht immer.   Stelle mich ab sofort gerne als Testesser für Deine weiteren Kreationen zur Verfügung. 

Habe die gesparte Zeit fürs Abendessen direkt genutzt, um meine Kurbel nun mit besonders leistungsstarken Schraubenkleber einzusetzen. Danach kommt nur noch festschweißen.


----------



## route61 (2. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Weich war heut höchstens mein Dämpfer, das Dreggsteil...
> 
> ...


Mit etwas Luft ab und zu ging das ja dann ...





Höchste künstliche Erhebung Remagens, eine ehem. Mülldeponie.


























Die abe Kurbel habe ich leider nicht fotografiert und Actionfotos überlasse ich Uwe.

Nächstes Jahr wird die Tour Erbeertour heissen, oder? 

Habe viel Spaß gehabt mit netten Leuten bei bestem Wetter und wunderschöner Gegend. Vielen Dank, auch für die lecker Pizza u. Getränke hinterher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majortom (2. November 2011)

Hab von Sandy (wieder) von euch gehört ... da die ehemalige "Botz"-Truppe in Rheinbach verschieden  ist, bin ich fast ganz vom Biken weg gekommen.

Das passt mir nicht - ich werde also das eine oder andere Mal auch am Start sein. Generell immer Sonntags um 11:00 --> korrekt?

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. November 2011)

Yeah, generell sonntags um 11:00 Uhr an der Ruine. Manchmal aber auch nicht, also besser vorher immer mal ins Forum bzw. ins LMB gucken.

Ansonsten aber: Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. November 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hallo Reiter der Tomburg.
> 
> Ich glaube den einzigen, den ich von "euch" je kennengelernt habe ist der Stuntbeck, der vor einigen Lichtjahren mit noch Jemanden nach Waldbröl gekommen ist um hier ne Runde zu drehen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht

Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag um 11 Uhr, da treffen wir uns immer an der Tomburg.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch an der Ruine. Gerne können wir dann die Richtung Ahrtal einschlagen.


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag auch an der Ruine. Gerne können wir dann die Richtung Ahrtal einschlagen.



Welche Ruine meinst Du denn jetzt? Alfter oder Wormersdorf 

Bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Welche Ruine meinst Du denn jetzt? Alfter oder Wormersdorf





...oder doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2011)

Ansonsten für alle Trikot Interssierten: Bitte nochmal in die IG schauen


----------



## Redfraggle (4. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag auch an der Ruine. Gerne können wir dann die Richtung Ahrtal einschlagen.



Ich wäre ja mehr für die Olitour Richtung Bad Münstereifel!


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. November 2011)

Egal ob Madrid (Bad Münstereifel) oder Mailand (Altenahr) hauptsache Italien (Eifel) 

Bis morgen an der Ruine in Wormersdorf.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Scottti (5. November 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Egal ob Madrid (Bad Münstereifel) oder Mailand (Altenahr) hauptsache Italien (Eifel)
> 
> Bis morgen an der Ruine in Wormersdorf.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Bin dabei und so geil auf Bewegung, dass wir von mir aus über Mailand nach Madrid fahren können.
Bis morgen!


----------



## Blut Svente (5. November 2011)

Scottti schrieb:


> Bin dabei und so geil auf Bewegung, dass wir von mir aus über Mailand nach Madrid fahren können.
> Bis morgen!



Auf gehts!!! Über die Anden nach Italien


----------



## shmee (5. November 2011)

Jup, bin auch dabei, auch wenn mir etwas Angst und Bange wird, ob des überschwänglichen Bewegungsdrangs hier. Wird wohl ne harte Runde werden morgen.


----------



## Handlampe (5. November 2011)

Wenn auch ein wenig verspätet, so gibt es doch noch ein paar Impressionen von der Pizza Tour:


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. November 2011)

war heute mit Bruda und seinem neuen Bike im Ahrtal.
Nach der Tour auf dem Martinsmarkt in Dernau noch einen Glühwein (bei gefühlten 20 Grad) geschlürft 





bis dann​


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2011)

Das Bike glänzt ja sogar noch 

Für alle mit Fernweg noch etwas von meiner letzten Biketour in den Alpen für dieses Jahr . Seebensee in der Tiroler Zugspitzarena.












Bald sieht es wohl überall so aus:




On Top of Tirol (Stubaigletscher): Blick auf die Dolomiten

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## AGE73 (6. November 2011)

Guten morgen, wäre um 11 Uhr an der Burg... Falls ich nicht alleine wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. November 2011)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Guten morgen, wäre um 11 Uhr an der Burg... Falls ich nicht alleine wäre?



Bist du nicht.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## AGE73 (6. November 2011)

Prima, dann bis gleich!


----------



## meg-71 (6. November 2011)

Ein schöner Tag der leider zu schnell vorbei war und völlig überaschend in Dunkelheit endete.
Danke an die tollen Mittfahrerinnen und Mittfahrer.

LG Michael


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (6. November 2011)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen! Geile Tour mit hohem Spaßfaktor - Dank an alle Mitfahrer.

Bis demnächst wieder (diese Drohung wird auch umgesetzt! )


Gruß Sven


----------



## Tinchen12 (6. November 2011)

Auch ich werde nun Wiederholungstäterin.
Und wenn mich sonntags um 11 Uhr nochmal einer fragt, ob ich Licht dabei habe, belächel ich ihn nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. November 2011)

ja genau, audch wenn ich ein wenig geschwächelt habe heute hat es mir gut gefallen. Schöne Runde Oli

Hier noch ein Bild von heute. man könnte glauben wir hatten richtig geiles 
Wetter.





Grüsse Micha


----------



## Trekki (6. November 2011)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Und wenn mich sonntags um 11 Uhr nochmal einer fragt, ob ich Licht dabei habe, belächel ich ihn nun nicht mehr.


Gestern war ich in Dortmund, meine Frau und 2 Söhne sind zum Heimspiel BVB gegangen und ich habe mir ein MTB Treff gesucht. Dort bin ich um 14h mit Lampe am Helm aufgeschlagen. Da wurde ich angesprochen, was ich vor habe ...


-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2011)

Es gibt doch nichts über einen TT-Sonntag!!! 

Viel gelacht, viele nette Mitfahrer und am Ende noch nen echten Olli bekommen 

Sehr schöner Tag!!!


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2011)

Naja, eigentlich war es ja auch meine Schuld, daß wir in die Dunkelheit gefahren sind, durch meine anfängliche Verspätung. Obwohl, wenn ich es mir recht überlege... Nein, es war doch nicht meine Schuld... Kollege Jaschob hätte noch soviele Olis angehangen, bis die Sonne aufgeben hätte... auch wenn wir morgens um 7 gestartet wären. Ansonsten fand ich's aber auch sehr schön. Für eine Gruppe von anfangs 15 Leuten waren wir auch recht flott unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2011)

> Für eine Gruppe von anfangs 15 Leuten waren wir auch recht flott unterwegs.


...und dafür schätzen euch auch die Umlandbiker, mer fokkussieren wieder die berüchtigten Weihnachtsmärkte (Verfahren von Rückweg Blitze Winterberg noch anhängig - werde wohl von Staats wegen WP-Punkte einfahren müssen...) LG, froh, dass ihr strampelt, der Pete


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2011)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> war heute mit Bruda und seinem neuen Bike im Ahrtal.
> Nach der Tour auf dem Martinsmarkt in Dernau noch einen Glühwein (bei gefühlten 20 Grad) geschlürft
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]




Hi Manfred

Wollte schon immer mal einen Nightride zum Martinsmarkt gemacht haben. Sieht wohl ziemlich spektakulär aus wenn in den Weinbergen die Feuer entfacht werden. Naja, vielleicht dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. November 2011)

die Feuer haben wir leider auch nicht gesehen, (hatten keine Geduld so lange zu warten). An der Glühweinbude wurde erzählt das 5 Großfeuerstellen aufgebaut worden sind.
Naja, vielleicht dann nächstes Jahr.

noch was von heute, aus der Petite Suisse:







​


----------



## blitzfitz (7. November 2011)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> noch was von heute, aus der Petite Suisse:



Sag nich, ihr seid schon wieder da gewesen. Neid! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. November 2011)

...muste ja die neu erworbene Karte antesten


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. November 2011)

@ML-RIDER:
Was für eine sagenhafte Location auf Deinen Bildern! 
Wo befindet sich denn die Petite Suisse? Luxemburg? Gegen Trailpetzen per PN hätte ich nichts einzuwenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (8. November 2011)

http://www.la-petite-suisse.lu/


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. November 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @ML-RIDER:
> Wo befindet sich denn die Petite Suisse? Luxemburg?


 
im Link vom Trekki steht alles drin


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2011)

Super, vielen Dank Euch! 
Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin...


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2011)

Ich glaube es gibt noch viel zu tun.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrxgTXfiA4k"][MTB] Mountainbike Freeride Mix in HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2011)

Wie schaut es denn mit Sonntag aus?

Vielleicht kommen wir ja dieses Mal ins Ahrtal


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Sonntag aus?
> 
> Vielleicht kommen wir ja dieses Mal ins Ahrtal



Wir nicht, wenn überhaupt nur gemütlich in die 7 Berge. Wollte am samstag gegen 12 für zwei Stündchen nach Bekum. Hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2011)

7GB von der Tomburg aus? Ist das nicht was ungünstig???? 

Samstag habe ich "leider" Zwangs-Bike-Pause....


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> 7GB von der Tomburg aus? Ist das nicht was ungünstig????
> 
> Samstag habe ich "leider" Zwangs-Bike-Pause....



Das stimmt für den Patrick wäre das ein wenig weit.


----------



## meg-71 (10. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Sonntag aus?
> 
> Vielleicht kommen wir ja dieses Mal ins Ahrtal



So früh schon für Wochenende planen Melli ?!
Lass uns erst mal um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg treffen und dann schauen wir mal weiter. Bin auch auf alle fälle für Ahrtal.
LG Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2011)

Nabend.

Herr 71er: man kann nie früh genug fürs WE planen

Sonntag 11 Uhr an der Ruine. Dann über Umwege ins Ahrtal. Also, Licht nicht vergessen

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (10. November 2011)

Führen die Umwege durch Tunnel, oder wozu Licht?


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> 7GB von der Tomburg aus? Ist das nicht was ungünstig????
> 
> Samstag habe ich "leider" Zwangs-Bike-Pause....



 Was ist den da los???? Zwangs-Bike-Pause??
Nimmt Dir der Arzt am  dem Tag die Räder weg??
Du mußt doch die 1 Mrd Punkte im WP zusammen bekommen
Nää, wat bin ich froh, das ich bei dem Zirkus WP dieses Jahr nicht mit mache. Was freue ich mich auf ruhige Abende vor dem Kaminfeuer
Aber da ist ja auch noch ein anderer Grund.


Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Führen die Umwege durch Tunnel, oder wozu Licht?



Es geht durch den "Oli"Tunnel


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was ist den da los???? Zwangs-Bike-Pause??
> Nimmt Dir der Arzt am dem Tag die Räder weg??
> Du mußt doch die 1 Mrd Punkte im WP zusammen bekommen
> Nää, wat bin ich froh, das ich bei dem Zirkus WP dieses Jahr nicht mit mache. Was freue ich mich auf ruhige Abende vor dem Kaminfeuer
> ...


 
Ok, ist nur MTB-Pause.... ich nehme dann das Treckingrad 

Das mit dem ruhigen Abend hälst Du doch eh nicht lange aus!!!! Auch Du bist "normal ist anders"!  Wenn nicht, fahre ich Dir im Frühjahr endlich mal davon 

Freu' mich schon auf den Olli-Tunnel!!!!


----------



## Scottti (12. November 2011)

Ahrtal klingt gut.
Bin morgen auch um 11:00 Uhr an der Ruine.


----------



## Andy844 (12. November 2011)

Hallooo,

bin auch morgen da.

Viele Grüße
Sandy


----------



## meg-71 (13. November 2011)

Und wieder ein herrliche Sonntag, wenn auch anfangs mit Startschwierigkeiten meinerseits.
Da hat der Olli mal wieder die schönsten Trails ausgesucht: Akropolis, Schwedenkopf, Lennepfad, Winkelgasse und so einige die ich schon wieder vergessen habe.
Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind.
LG Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. November 2011)

Das war wirklich ne klasse Tour. Danke an Oli
Es ist schon der Wahnsinn, wieviele Blätter auf den Trails liegen. Lennetrail und Winkelgasse kaum zu erkennen.
4 Riegel auf der Tour war dev. viiiiiieeeelll zu wenig. Einige hatte KEINE dabei War ganz schön ausgehungert, als wir nach über 5 Std. auf dem MTB wieder am Auto waren.
Danach erstmal MC Donalds überfallen.

Bis bald im Wald-

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2011)

Saugeile TT Herbst-Tour 

Losgefahren bei kalt und usselig.... Anfangs waren sogar noch die Mädels in der Überzahl  wobei eine etwas motzig war 
Kurz hinter der Tomburg hat Olli dann noch einen Neuling aufgegriffen und einfach mitgenommen. Eigentlich wollte er ja gar nicht.... irgendwie hatte der Ruf der Tomburger sich bereits zu ihm rumgesprochen.... 

Hinter Kalenborn kam dann endlich die Sonne in Sicht und damit auch direkt das Grinsen in die Gesichter:






Ungefähr hier stieg dann das erste "Mädchen" aus  Ein Stückchen weiter war dann auch das zweite weg und überliess mich meinem Schicksal mit den Jungs...

Im Ahrtal angekommen gab es feinstes Herbstwetter. Unten Nebel, oben Sonne.... Hammer-Aussicht 





Olli hat dann direkt mal erklärt, wo wir noch alles hin müssen.... Ganz schön weit, aber es ist ja noch lange hell....






Ich selber war einfach nur fasziniert von der Wetterlage!!!!! Hatte ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.









Einfach nur SAUGEIL 

Unser Neuling war dann irgendwann doch froh, dass Olli ihn wieder nach Hause fahren liess . Die verbleibenden 4 fuhren noch bis zum Lenne-Trail. Ein Fest kann ich nur sagen! Vor lauter Blätter war der Weg gar nicht zu erkennen.... was soll ich sagen: einfach nur saugeil  Winkelgasse durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen und dann hat der Olli uns in Windeseile wieder nach Hause gebeamt  Respekt! Ich glaube ohne ihn, wäre ich jetzt noch unterwegs.....

Jetzt bin ich echt platt, aber rundum zufrieden!!!!

Besten Dank an Olli für's Guiden und an alle für einen herrlichen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (13. November 2011)

xxrules


----------



## majortom (15. November 2011)

Moin Junx,

mal ne Frage ... geht das immer so > 4 - 5 Stunden? Ab 11? Also alles Singles ohne Familie und / oder Frau? 



... mal abgesehen von den konditionellen Aspekten ...


----------



## surftigresa (15. November 2011)

majortom schrieb:


> Moin Junx,
> 
> mal ne Frage ... geht das immer so > 4 - 5 Stunden? Ab 11? Also alles Singles ohne Familie und / oder Frau?
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe keine Frau 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Freckles (15. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine Frau
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Ich auch nicht, aber einen Schatz und Kinder 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## yogi71 (15. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe keine Frau
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Nicht?  Man kann es in der heutigen Zeit nieeeeee wissen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber einen Schatz und Kinder
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Wo hast du den denn versteckt? Also den Schatz meine ich, den könnte man so kurz vor Weihnachten ja mal ausgraben.

ich habe ebenfalls eine Zuckermaus und Kinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (15. November 2011)

Oh, ist das schön hier. Ich fahre auch am liebsten mit meinem kuscheliegem hochalpinen Murmeltier durch die Gegend.


----------



## Redfraggle (16. November 2011)

majortom schrieb:


> Moin Junx,
> 
> mal ne Frage ... geht das immer so > 4 - 5 Stunden? Ab 11? Also alles Singles ohne Familie und / oder Frau?
> 
> ...



Also der Oli hat alles davon: Frau und zwei Kinder.
Team Tomburg grenzt halt keinen aus, außer vielleicht diejenigen, die nur zum Spaß fahren!


----------



## AnjaR (16. November 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also der Oli hat alles davon: Frau und zwei Kinder.
> Team Tomburg grenzt halt keinen aus, *außer vielleicht diejenigen, die nur zum Spaß fahren*!


 

Da haben wir aber Glück, dass uns Mountainbiken ganz und gar keinen Spaß macht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also der Oli hat alles davon: Frau und zwei Kinder.
> Team Tomburg grenzt halt keinen aus, außer vielleicht diejenigen, die nur zum Spaß fahren!



kann ich bestätigen, mich hat man fast mal in wormersdorf an den pranger gekettet nur weil ich mal beiläufig erwähnt hatte das mir ne Tour mit dem TT angeblich spass gemacht hätte. totaler blödsinn die sind sowas von spassfrei und doof geht ja gar nich


----------



## Trekki (16. November 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber einen Schatz und Kinder
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela


Wessen Frau ist es dann, die ich so gerne schiebe?

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wessen Frau ist es dann, die ich so gerne schiebe?
> 
> -trekki



Ich wusste gar nicht das du meine Frau soooooooooooooooooo gerne schiebst. Sollte es die andere sein, die hat glaube ich noch keinen Mann


Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2011)

Jetzt wird es aber langsam kompliziert 

Ich glaube, wir sollten besser wieder Biken gehen


----------



## Blut Svente (16. November 2011)

Wie jetzt? Die Melli steht auf Frauen Die hat mich letztens an der Steinbach im Restaurant noch befummelt


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2011)

Da siehst Du mal, zu was das geführt hat....


----------



## Blut Svente (16. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da siehst Du mal, zu was das geführt hat....[/qu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (17. November 2011)

Ist eigentlich Extrem-Spamen dieses Jahr als alternative Sportart im WP erlaubt?


----------



## bergfloh 7 (17. November 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Extrem-Spamen dieses Jahr als alternative Sportart im WP erlaubt?



Ist wie bei Pay Back , gibt doppelt Punkte !


----------



## Redfraggle (17. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das du meine Frau soooooooooooooooooo gerne schiebst. Sollte es die andere sein, die hat glaube ich noch keinen Mann



Welche andere? Wieviele Frauen hast Du denn und seit wann bist Du Moslem?!




Merlin schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Extrem-Spamen dieses Jahr als alternative Sportart im WP erlaubt?



Falls nicht sollten wir es einführen, ist nämlich wesentlich amüsanter!




Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die Melli steht auf Frauen Die hat mich letztens an der Steinbach im Restaurant noch befummelt



Ach deswegen hast Du so gegrinst, ich dachte das läge an den Pommes!


----------



## monsterchen (17. November 2011)

Ahhh... Frühlingsgefühle schon im Winter , das kommt bestimmt durch die Heizsohlen in den Schuhen .


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Welche andere? Wieviele Frauen hast Du denn und seit wann bist Du Moslem?!



Ich wusste gar nicht das (Mann) dafür Moslem sein muss?!!!!!!!!!!

Aber wenn es dich beruhigt ich habe eine, bei den Frauen halte ich es nicht so wie bei meinen Rädern.


Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (17. November 2011)

Mal ein völlig anderes Thema.... auch wenn es hier vielleicht gar nicht hingehört 

Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr Tomburg?????

Letztes Mal sind wir ja nicht so weit gekommen, deshalb wäre ich diesmal für Landskrone 
Mit Frau, Licht, Gefummel, Heizsohle und allem, was sonst noch dazu gehört.......


----------



## Trekki (17. November 2011)

Sucht noch jemand einen Mitfahrer für den WP? Der hier gibt richtig Punkte, er ist noch verrückter als wir alle zusammen.  Beachtet auch das Foto 5.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Sucht noch jemand einen Mitfahrer für den WP? Der hier gibt richtig Punkte, er ist noch verrückter als wir alle zusammen.  Beachtet auch das Foto 5.



Also John ich kann da an Bild 5 nichts besonderes finden, sieht es so nicht überall aus?????????????????


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## monsterchen (17. November 2011)

Ich vermisse das Bett auf dem Bild .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (17. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mal ein völlig anderes Thema.... auch wenn es hier vielleicht gar nicht hingehört
> 
> Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr Tomburg?????
> 
> ...



Sonntag 11:00 Uhr Tomburg!!!
mit heißem Leuchtstab, Töstostrogen und Fernweh
LG Michael


----------



## supasini (17. November 2011)

300 Spikes pro Rad - pah, Anfängermaterial!


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber wenn es dich beruhigt ich habe eine, bei den Frauen halte ich es nicht so wie bei meinen Rädern.
> Grüsse Micha



Dass du sie jährlich wechselst oder dass du mehr als eine hast?


----------



## Freckles (18. November 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dass du sie jährlich wechselst oder dass du mehr als eine hast?



Jetzt aber mal Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen!


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2011)

Hey, der Platz, auf dem ich hier sitze, war ganz schön teuer!


----------



## meg-71 (19. November 2011)

Nur um mal kurz die Hormonexplosionen hier zu unterbrechen......
wer ist den morgen alles an der Tomburg?

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (19. November 2011)

Hi!

Werde morgen wahrscheinlich nicht an der Ruine erscheinen. Habe heute Weihnachtsfeier vom Arbeitgeber. Und da wird gut
Werd wol morgen nicht in der Lage sein zu fahren

Viel spaß morgen.


Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nur um mal kurz die Hormonexplosionen hier zu unterbrechen......
> wer ist den morgen alles an der Tomburg?
> 
> Gruß Michael


Ich


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Werde morgen wahrscheinlich nicht an der Ruine erscheinen. Habe heute Weihnachtsfeier vom Arbeitgeber. Und da wird gut
> Werd wol morgen nicht in der Lage sein zu fahren
> ...



...ach glaub mir, nach paar Stunden auf dem Rad ist das alles wieder ausgeschwitzt 

Viel Spass dann heut und morgen!

Bin nicht am Start, Adventsbasar von den Kiddies

Gruesse


----------



## Scottti (19. November 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nur um mal kurz die Hormonexplosionen hier zu unterbrechen......
> wer ist den morgen alles an der Tomburg?
> 
> Gruß Michael



bin dabei.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. November 2011)

Ich versuchs ebenfalls, aber bitte nicht warten.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. November 2011)

Ha, erster! Aber wenn man kein Licht hat, muss man eben Gas geben.

Damit komme ich zum Report: Es war wie immer. Kettenriss, 1x Platter (nur), eine Gabel mit wiederkehrendem Luftverlust und natürlich null Spaß (hab ich was vergessen?). Sodann Verselbständigungen einzelner, einhergehend mit Unbotmäßigkeiten, die sogar ins Aufmüpfig-Gruppendynamische tendierten, wie ich interessiert feststellen konnte - geht doch nix über leicht angewürzte Routine. Und Ehrensache, dass wir uns verfahren haben (wenn auch nur für eine kleine Extrarunde ums Bahngleis in Rech).

Bleibt nur zu sagen: Lieben Dank an die Truppe und erst recht an unseren Guide, den "Ist-nur-für-höchstens-10-Meter-steil-Olli" (waren mindestens 2km).

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. November 2011)

Der zweiten Platten war dann auf der Rückreise.  Gut das ich nicht die 10meter Rampe gefahren bin, sondern die längere strecke. Olli Danke.


----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2011)

Was soll ich sagen.... ne echte Olli-Tour halt... 

Mit einem kleinen Erfolgserlebnis: wieder eine Kurve mehr im Ahrtal geknackt 

Jetzt bin ich noch platter als letzte Woche. Ich hoffe, der Trend hält nicht an....

Vielen Dank an die netten Mitfahrer und Guide-Olli, der den Weg auch im Dunkeln wieder zurück gefunden hat!


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2011)

...wir sind leider nicht rechtzeitig aus der Baustelle gekommen. Ich hätte mich gern ein wenig gequält...und zur Pannenstatistik hätte ich sicher auch beitragen können.

Nächste Woche wäre Auswärtsspiel? Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## luckylocke (20. November 2011)

Die Schläuche heutzutage taugen wirklich nichts mehr. 
Vielen Dank an Oli für das Guiden und für die Mitfahrer für die Geduld bei den Platten. Ich habe wieder viele neue Ecken im Ahrtal kennen gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ein wenig[/COLOR] gequält...
> Nächste Woche wäre Auswärtsspiel? Jemand ne Idee?


 
bei ein wenig wäre es nicht geblieben....

Auswärtsspiel: ich würde ja gerne noch mal da bei Schuld fahren. 
Ansonsten könnte ich Duisburg - Heiligenhaus anbieten. Das ist aber für Euch dann schon eine ganze Ecke zu fahren.


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich Duisburg - Heiligenhaus anbieten. Das ist aber für Euch dann schon eine ganze Ecke zu fahren.



...zu "Auswärts" sollte es dann auch nicht werden, da wir am Vortag eingeladen sind, weiß ich nicht wie wir am nächsten Tag so aussehen (hoffentlich nicht so wie heute mein Bruder)
Schuld wäre mal ne Idee, vielleicht noch ein wenig weiter Richtung Lambertstal - Ahrütte


----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2011)

wenn der Olli guidet schaffen wir das auch von der Tomburg aus....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...zu "Auswärts" sollte es dann auch nicht werden, da wir am Vortag eingeladen sind, weiß ich nicht wie wir am nächsten Tag so aussehen (hoffentlich nicht so wie heute mein Bruder)
> Schuld wäre mal ne Idee, vielleicht noch ein wenig weiter Richtung Lambertstal - Ahrütte



den gedankenmit Lamperstbachtal hatte ich heute nachmittag auch noch ...hätt da noch ne tour von pfingststonntag offen ....
aber wer weiss was der bau noch für überraschungen diese woche bereithält...mal sehn...


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. November 2011)

Hi!

Wenn ich das hier so alles lese, dann kann ich nur sagen: Oli, Du hast alles richtig gemacht

Meinereiner wurde gestern um 16 Uhr neu geboren. Da habe ich erst das Licht am Sonntag erblickt. Oh man, was für ein Absturz am Samstag.

Am Freitag geht die Sauferei weiter. Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht beim Auswärtsspiel dabei sein. Ratet mal warum....... Wo soll das noch enden

Ciao Alkiwalker


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...
> Am Freitag geht die Sauferei weiter. Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht beim Auswärtsspiel dabei sein. Ratet mal warum....... Wo soll das noch enden
> 
> Ciao Alkiwalker



Kommst zum Weihnachtsmarkt? 

mit wem soll dat Barbara sonst nach Hause schwanken  

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kommst zum Weihnachtsmarkt?
> 
> mit wem soll dat Barbara sonst nach Hause schwanken
> 
> grüße



Also doch alles wie letztes Jahr.

Vielleicht ohne Zusammenstoß.


----------



## soka70 (21. November 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also doch alles wie letztes Jahr.



... nicht alles lieber Jens!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... nicht alles lieber Jens!!!!!



Abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> den gedankenmit Lamperstbachtal hatte ich heute nachmittag auch noch ...hätt da noch ne tour von pfingststonntag offen ....
> aber wer weiss was der bau noch für überraschungen diese woche bereithält...mal sehn...



Hi Hubert

Von wo, wenn denn, würdest du denn starten?

Bin in der Gegend zwar schon unterwegs gewesen, allerdings würde ich ja auch gerne mal wieder was Neues ausprobieren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2011)

hallo Uwe hast du schon was reingestzt zum Ahrtalglühen? 

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2011)

Hey Uwe, 
dat wird wahrscheinlich nix. Muss Sonntag noch watt am Bau erledigen. Werde wohl ziemlich übel früh von kommern aus ne Runde starten. Die Runde zum Lampertsbachtal wäre wenn von Nettersheim ausgegangen. Is ne schöne Runde, sollten wir mal nächstes Jahr im August ins Auge fassen dan blühen da wilde Orchiden. sry for that !


----------



## supasini (24. November 2011)

gute Idee, nur würde ich zwei Monate früher fahren, die Orchideenblüte ist Mai/Juni...
Das Lampertsbachtal ist ansonsten auch olfaktorisch interessant zur Zeit der Bärlauchblüte  - besonders heftig an der Ruine Schlosstal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2011)

in äscht jetz ? hatte immer was von august im kopf. april/mai wusst ich nur von den narzissen her aber das war ja woanders ??? aber das schreib ich mir mal auf die to-do-liste für 2012 entweder im Mai oder August


----------



## Redfraggle (24. November 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> in äscht jetz ? hatte immer was von august im kopf. april/mai wusst ich nur von den narzissen her aber das war ja woanders ??? aber das schreib ich mir mal auf die to-do-liste für 2012 entweder im Mai oder August



Egal wann, ich bin dabei!
Ich liebe nämlich Orchideen und Bärlauch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (26. November 2011)

wasn getz mit Auswärtsspiel?????????????????


----------



## surftigresa (27. November 2011)

Das fällt wegen einer Kombi aus Häuslebauen, Weihnachtsmarkt und Party aus..... ich brauch's auf jeden Fall heute was ruhiger....


----------



## meg-71 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
ist jemand für morgen um 11:00 an der Tomburg zu motivieren?
Wobei wenn das Wetter so ist wie jetzt wäre ich raus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Dezember 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ist jemand für morgen um 11:00 an der Tomburg zu motivieren?
> Wobei wenn das Wetter so ist wie jetzt wäre ich raus.
> 
> Gruß Michael



MÄDCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2011)

Ohoh.... da reagiert der Meq allergisch drauf


----------



## meg-71 (3. Dezember 2011)

Nö ist nur nicht die Info die ich haben wollte


----------



## surftigresa (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich entscheide erst morgen früh.... bin noch etwas erkältet und damit für schlechtes Wetter nicht zu haben.


----------



## meg-71 (3. Dezember 2011)

S O...  dann machen wir einen Girlday!


----------



## Trekki (4. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich entscheide erst morgen früh.... bin noch etwas erkältet und damit für schlechtes Wetter nicht zu haben.


Jetzt ist morgen früh und schlechtes Wetter.  Ich bin auch raus.
-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (4. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. Dezember 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Jetzt ist morgen früh und schlechtes Wetter.  Ich bin auch raus.
> -trekki


 
Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wer könnte denn das schlechte Wetter mitgebracht haben????? 

P.s.: Sonntags morgens um 6:00 Uhr wach.... willkommen zurück in unserer Zeitzone


----------



## Blut Svente (4. Dezember 2011)

Pussys


----------



## Scottti (4. Dezember 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Pussys



Es regnet hier garnicht. Pussys!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> P.s.: Sonntags morgens um 6:00 Uhr wach.... willkommen zurück in unserer Zeitzone



Es soll Leute geben die sind dann immer wach


----------



## Trekki (4. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> P.s.: Sonntags morgens um 6:00 Uhr wach.... willkommen zurück in unserer Zeitzone


Vielen Dank, so ist es.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Dezember 2011)

habe mir lieber am sonntag schnelle autos in essen angeschaut.

glaube, ich sollte das hobby wechseln

bis samstag.

ciao thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich sofort dabei. 
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch beide im Lotto gewinnen und dann läuft das. Bin neulich Cayman S gefahren, das ist schon ne andere Welt als Papas Diesel


----------



## Trekki (5. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Cayman S durch den Wald zu brausen macht spass?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mit einem Cayman S durch den Wald zu brausen macht spass?



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2011)

So, Grillwürstchen und Fleisch sind bestellt, Glühwein und Getränke bei meinem Bruder geordert. Getthohinterhof so weit wie möglich entrümpelt.....
Wenn es jetzt noch schneit am Samstag, dann wäre alles perfekt.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt noch schneit am Samstag, dann wäre alles perfekt.




Soll ich noch Styropor zum Zerraspeln mitbringen? Wenn sich dann jemand auf den Dach stellt, und es leise rieseln lässt....


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Soll ich noch Styropor zum Zerraspeln mitbringen? Wenn sich dann jemand auf den Dach stellt, und es leise rieseln lässt....



....hmm, ich hätte noch Styrodur anzubieten....dann würde es allerdings grünlich rieseln...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2011)

... hab noch rosa und schwarz im programm. wär aber dann schon eher karnevalsmäßig oder ?


----------



## othom (8. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... hab noch rosa und schwarz im programm. wär aber dann schon eher karnevalsmäßig oder ?




Rosa wäre ein wenig warm


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Rosa wäre ein wenig warm



Lass das nicht die Barbara lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (8. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Lass das nicht die Barbara lesen



Rosa Fahrrad ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Rosa Fahrrad ?



jo


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2011)

Reist am Samstag jemand mit dem Rad an aus Richtung Köln? Fahre vom Kölner Westen über Hürth und Brühl nach Alfter.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Reist am Samstag jemand mit dem Rad an aus Richtung Köln? Fahre vom Kölner Westen über Hürth und Brühl nach Alfter.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Vielleicht ich von Brauweiler aus, ca.11Uhr-11,15Uhr fahre ich dann los. Naturlich nur wenn es nicht Regnet, ansonsten mit dem Auto um 12,30Uhr .


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie Regen?????? 
Wenn überhaupt, dann schneit es!!!!!!

Ich wollte um 11:15h spätestens bei mir los, weil Tempo "gaaaaaaaanz gemütlich"  Meldest Du Dich dann morgen noch mal, wenn es bei Dir passt und ich Dir nicht zu langsam bin?

@Uwe,
ich bringe noch forumsfremde Verstärkung mit (die Kollegin vom Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef)


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Vielleicht ich von Brauweiler aus, ca.11Uhr-11,15Uhr fahre ich dann los. Naturlich nur wenn es nicht Regnet, ansonsten mit dem Auto um 12,30Uhr .



genau gugst du hier:

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/wachtberg/DE0011009.html


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2011)

Und wo bleibt jetzt der Schnee?


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Ghetto-Weihnacht mehr Besucher hat als die Konkurrenzveranstaltung...


----------



## Freckles (9. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Ghetto-Weihnacht mehr Besucher hat als die Konkurrenzveranstaltung...



DAS ist doch keine Konkurrenz! Tststs ....


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Ghetto-Weihnacht mehr Besucher hat als die Konkurrenzveranstaltung...


 
Garantiert nicht. Genau genommen gibt es gar keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (10. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wollte um 11:15h spätestens bei mir los, weil Tempo "gaaaaaaaanz gemütlich"  Meldest Du Dich dann morgen noch mal, wenn es bei Dir passt und ich Dir nicht zu langsam bin?



11,15Uhr bin ich da. Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich werde das Tempo schön hoch halten.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem... Opa Sontag und ich chillen dann gemütlich hinter Dir her


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2011)

Waow....46 Teilnehmer...is ja fast schon ne facebook-Party


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2011)

Du meinst 47 

Jetzt kommen die ganzen Schönwetterfahrer noch aus den Löchern gekrochen....


----------



## julius-bike (10. Dezember 2011)

das meine ich eher nicht


----------



## othom (10. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow....46 Teilnehmer...is ja fast schon ne facebook-Party



wie merke ich mir denn all deren Namen


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, ich werde wohl gleich an der Autobahnausfahrt nach einem Parkplatz suchen, wenn da 470 Leute kommen 

Ach ja, wer erinnert sich noch an letztes Jahr?


----------



## othom (10. Dezember 2011)

ich wenn ich die Bilder sehe brrrrrrrrrrrr war das kalt


----------



## Tazz (10. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hmm, ich werde wohl gleich an der Autobahnausfahrt nach einem Parkplatz suchen, wenn da 47 Leute kommen
> 
> Ach ja, wer erinnert sich noch an letztes Jahr?



 Bah, war das kalt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (10. Dezember 2011)

Wer heute noch nicht genug hatte der kann morgen gerne um 11 Uhr an die Tomburg kommen. Wird aber nur eine kurze Tour von meiner Seite.
Gruß der meg


----------



## Tazz (10. Dezember 2011)

Das war heut echt TEAM III tauglich   Glühwein, Eierpunsch, Kaltgetränke, was vom Bäcker, Waffeln, Würstchen und man glaubt es kaum  es gab sogar noch ne Tour vorab. Da möchte ich mich für die langsame Gruppe bei Melanie und Babara für's Guiden bedanken, war echt cool heute, danke schön, es war ein schöner Tag heute mit euch. 
Liebe Grüße Tazz


----------



## hsw (10. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour und die umfangreiche Bewirtung. Da habt Ihr Euch ja eine Menge Arbeit gemacht. Und die Plätzchen, einfach köstlich. Alleine dafür hat sich die Anreise gelohnt. 
Gruß aus Köln
hsw=Heike


----------



## othom (10. Dezember 2011)

War echt klasse heute, das schockt schon richtig gut mit so einer großen Gruppe durch die Wälder zu fahren. 
Danke auch für das leibliche Wohl, auch wenn ich nicht so lange bleiben konnte.
Zu hause erwartetet mich dann eine Weihnachtsbäckerei und es ging weiter mit Keksen


----------



## ultra2 (10. Dezember 2011)

Schließe mich meinen Vorschreiberinnen an. Nette Tour, sehr gute Verpflegung mit Liebe zum Detail. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## soka70 (10. Dezember 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das war heut echt TEAM III tauglich   Glühwein, Eierpunsch, Kaltgetränke, was vom Bäcker, Waffeln, Würstchen und man glaubt es kaum  es gab sogar noch ne Tour vorab. Da möchte ich mich für die langsame Gruppe bei Melanie und Babara für's Guiden bedanken, war echt cool heute, danke schön, es war ein schöner Tag heute mit euch.
> Liebe Grüße Tazz



... dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu, fehlte nur der Schnee!!! 

Vielen Dank auch von mir!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Top Verpflegung...
Dass das Guiding kurzfristig auf das Niveau meiner kondition gesunken ist, sei an dieser Stelle noch mal verziehen

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. Dezember 2011)

So, nun sage ich auch noch was Nettes. 
*ES WAR MAL WIEDER SPITZE !!!!*

Schöne Tour, nette Leute, super Stimmung, tolle Bewirtung - 1.000 DANK an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas 

Bis bald ihr Lieben


----------



## Dart (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch aus dem Naafbachtal ein dickes Dankeschön für den perfekten Tag. Es war eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung mit schöner Tour, netten Leuten und super Verpflegung. Dass das Wetter auch noch so toll war, hat dem ganzen noch die Krone aufgesetzt.
Wir kommen bestimmt wieder.

LG
Anja + Jörg

PS: Wenn jemand einen kopflosen Dart findet, bitte abgeben


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Dezember 2011)

jo schön wars! 

Heute jemand an der Tomburg?


----------



## jokomen (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

auch von mir ein *DICKES DANKESCHÖN* ans Orgateam. Ich habe den schönen Tag bis in den späten Abendstunden bei Euch richtig genossen.  Außerdem bin ich neben einer schönen Tour auch mal wieder richtig satt geworden. Ist nicht immer einfach bei mir.  Ne tolle Idee war auch die Umsetzung der Namenskärtchen! Wir beide würden uns freuen, wenn nächstes Jahr wieder was bei Euch "steigen würde". Wir wären wieder dabei!:


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Dezember 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu, fehlte nur der Schnee!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank auch von mir!!!!



Ja, wieder mal ein Spitzenveranstaltung und ein großes Dankeschön an Babara, Uwe und Thomas für die viele Mühe.

Und nächstes Jahr wird bei fehlendem Schnee sicher eine Schneekanone aufgestellt, oder?  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Trekki (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Ghetto-Weihnacht. Eine Waschechte TT Tour mit allem was daszu gehört. Panne und Leute-Verlieren war gleich zum Anfang.




Die verlorenen Mitfahrer haben die Panne genutzt um wieder zur Hauptgruppe zu kommen.

Hier hatte unser Guide ja noch selbst die Fäden in der Hand. Fürs Verfahren hat er doch Hilfe von Olli und mir benötigt, wir sind einfach mal den Trail anders gefahren, als vorgesehen. Den obligatorischen Anschiss haben wir gerne in Kauf genommen, dafür haben wir den Trail zugig durchfahren können. Und unser unschlagbare Guide hat die Route gleich wieder gefunden.

Nun waren ja 3 der wichtigen Punkte erledigt, fehlen noch die Pausen








Uns Spass nicht zu vergessen









Uphill-Rennen ist ja nicht teil vom TT Programm, dies haben die Orangen und Roten unter sich ausgemacht.




... und dahinter lange nichts.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (11. Dezember 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> PS: Wenn jemand einen kopflosen Dart findet, bitte abgeben



Biddeschööööööööööön....








Es war mal wieder eine Top-Veranstaltung 

Danke an das Orga-Team "Bar.U.Tho.-Events"


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann wollen auch wir uns aus dem schönen Drachenfelser-Ländchen bei euch bedanken. War wie immer einet super Veranstaltung. Super viele nette Leute. Dank an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas. Nicht zu vergessen alle die netten Mitfahrer.

Grüsse Angela und MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (11. Dezember 2011)

Dem Feedback kann ich mich nur anschliessen:

 Ein klasse Tag mit gemütlichem Abschluss am Lagerfeuer!!!!! 

Top organisiert mit liebevollen Details wie die Namensmännchen und der extra bestellte Vollmond . Ein ganz grosses DANKESCHÖN an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

War übrigens sehr spannend, soviele Biker durch einen Wald zu führen, den ich doch selber gar nicht kenne  Aber anscheinend hatte ich sie besser im Griff als Uwe seine Truppe.... oder lag das nur daran, dass sie wussten, dass sie sich noch schlechter auskannten als ich????? 
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für das (wenn auch unfreiwillig aber am Ende dann doch immer wieder) entgegengebrachte VERTRAUEN  

Und auch noch ein paar Bilder von mir:






Immer fein dem Nikolaus hinterher.... eine schön homogene Truppe ohne Ausscheidungsrennen 









Glühwein an der Feuertonne





Jedem sein Orden 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (11. Dezember 2011)

Die after-tour-Party

Zum krönenden Abschluss noch der Empfang im TT Hauptquartier mit selbstgemachten Feuerwerk













Vielen Dank für die Einladung und die netten Mitfahrer. Es war ein schöner Tag.
-trekki


----------



## hornoc (11. Dezember 2011)

> Die after-tour-Party


Heißt das nicht A*l*fter-Tour-Party? 

Meine Danksagung findet ihr hier


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann natürlich von mir auch noch einmal herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer.....ich war überwältigt...sooo viele Menschen.

Besonderer Dank gilt den Leuten, die wie selbstverständlich mit geholfen haben:

Meli für's guiden
John für's grillen
Micha für's backen
Wolfgang für's anpacken
Jürgen für's feuern....


Am nächsten Tag hatten wir dann Glück im Unglück: Beinahe hätten wir unser Elternhaus abgefackelt...das wäre ein Feuerchen gewesen...
Zum Glück ist es bei den brennenden Tonnen geblieben (siehe Ghettoweihnachtfred)


----------



## zett78 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hat jmd. einen link zu der bunten Fahrradhose??
Habe schon diverse Online-Shops durch, aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Blut Svente (11. Dezember 2011)

Uphill-Rennen ist ja nicht teil vom TT Programm, dies haben die Orangen und Roten unter sich ausgemacht.


-trekki[/QUOTE]

Genau!!! Allerdings hinter den Grünen Tomburger


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dann natürlich von mir auch noch einmal herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer.....ich war überwältigt...sooo viele Menschen.
> 
> Besonderer Dank gilt den Leuten, die wie selbstverständlich mit geholfen haben:
> 
> ...



Das haben wir doch gerne gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (11. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch gerne gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Genau, su ess et!!!!


----------



## Vertexto (11. Dezember 2011)

Schei........benkleister,
war das Morantisch bei Blut Mond und bekloppten 46 MTB`ler durch den Kottenforst zu Biken.....
Danke an alle die dabei wahren und vor allen Dingen Barbara für die süße Idee mit den Lebkuchen Medalien  und Uwe,Thomas für die Bereitstellung der Lokation 

hoffentlich machen wir das nächtes Jahr wieder..... bittebitte...

LG
Der Gerd


----------



## bergfloh 7 (11. Dezember 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hat jmd. einen link zu der bunten Fahrradhose??
> Habe schon diverse Online-Shops durch, aber nichts gefunden




Auch ich bin sofort bei den üblichen Internetshops auf die Suche gegangen. Leider auch Erfolglos. 
Ist aber so glaube ich Bestandteil der seit Jahren anberaumten Tomburger Teambekleidung. 
Schön das Ihr trotz dieser Bekleidungs Entgleisungen den richtigen Weg im Wald gefunden habt.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (12. Dezember 2011)

Auch noch aus Bornheim vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und das gemütliche Beisammensein an den beiden Lagerfeuern. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bin im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Dezember 2011)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin sofort bei den üblichen Internetshops auf die Suche gegangen. Leider auch Erfolglos.
> Ist aber so glaube ich Bestandteil der seit Jahren anberaumten Tomburger Teambekleidung.
> Schön das Ihr trotz dieser Bekleidungs Entgleisungen den richtigen Weg im Wald gefunden habt.
> Gruss



Im Gegensatz zu dir, kennen sich die Tomburger in ihrem Revier wegstens aus.


----------



## Trekki (12. Dezember 2011)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Schei........benkleister,
> war das Morantisch bei Blut Mond ...


Ist auch festgehalten: 16.48h auf dem Hardberg.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (12. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir, kennen sich die Tomburger in ihrem Revier wegstens aus.



Leute in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter haben häufiger leichte Navigationsprobleme. Solange man jedoch noch Nachts das Klo findet , ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. 
Bis demnächst im dunklen Wald


----------



## john_sales (12. Dezember 2011)

Neeein, wie konnte ich das Topevent des Jahres nur sausen lassen.

46 MTB´ler? Grandios!
Ich finds unglaublich wie groß die Bonn/Rheintal Szene ist.

Nächste TTTour muss ich wieder am Start sein.

Ick freu mir.

Gruß an alle, die mich noch kennen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Da uns die Melanie ja verlässt nächste Woche dachten wir es wäre schön nochmal mit ihr einen Glühwein zu trinken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat (hoffe natürlich du auch Melanie) sollte sich hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da uns die Melanie ja verlässt nächste Woche...



Ach du Sch....e  Müssen die Senioren nun ihre Punkte wieder selbst einfahren? Deswegen war sie auf dem WP-Transfermarkt wohl auch so günstig zu haben 

Schöne Idee, doch leider sind wir Sa abend bei Night of the Prolls, ääh Proms


----------



## surftigresa (13. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da uns die Melanie ja verlässt nächste Woche dachten wir es wäre schön nochmal mit ihr einen Glühwein zu trinken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat (hoffe natürlich du auch Melanie) sollte sich hier eintragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Wow, das ist aber nett von Euch!!!!!!!!!! 

Ich bin baff....

Habe mich natürlich sofort angemeldet und hoffe auch wirklich viele von Euch am Samstag zu sehen!


----------



## surftigresa (13. Dezember 2011)

@Energy,
keine Sorge. Ich trage immer Laufen ein (vor Schlangen weglaufen, vor Spinnen weglaufen,.....)


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach du Sch....e  Müssen die Senioren nun ihre Punkte wieder selbst einfahren? Deswegen war sie auf dem WP-Transfermarkt wohl auch so günstig zu haben
> 
> Schöne Idee, doch leider sind wir Sa abend bei Night of the Prolls, ääh Proms



Na dann seit ihr doch schon in Kölle, könnt dann doch noch vorbeischauen.

Grüsse


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2011)

Das ist zeitlich zu knapp


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Bitte die Änderung des Ortes beachten


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554 
__________________


----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bitte die Änderung des Ortes beachten
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554
> __________________



Morgen!
Gut, dass ich jetzt 8Wochen Urlaub habe. Momentan überlege ich ernsthaft, ob die reichen, um mich von gestern zu erholen.....

Die Bioplörre wurde geschickt mit Kakao umgangen. Lecker!!! Bei der anschliessenden Kneipesuche wurden wir sehr charmant empfangen "hier erst ab 18"  Nachdem die Bonner Delegation sich dann verabschiedet hatte, sind wir mit Carsten noch in der Südstadt gelandet.... Den Rest könnt Ihr Euch jetzt wahrscheinlich denken......

Sehr geiler Abend!  Karneval können wir dann meine Rückkehr feiern 

Geniesst die Ruhe ohne mich 

Liebe Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## Freckles (23. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen allen Mitbikern

 ein frohes, stressfreies und gemütliches Weihnachtsfest und 
 ein sturz- und pannenfreies neues Jahr voller Freude, Gesundheit,  Glück 
 und jeder Menge Spaß auf geiler Trails!!

 Micha & Angela​


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Dezember 2011)

Merry Xmas, frohen Umsturz und Happy Trails im neuen Jahr wünscht: Eifel-Litti 
(derzeit mit Frau und Hund am Fleesensee - noch platteres Land gibt es vermutlich nur noch in Holland; ist also schon mal nix für ein TT-Auswärtsspiel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (25. Dezember 2011)

Auch wir wünschen allen ein schönes Fest und ein gesundes und sturzfreien Bikejahr 2012. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns auf der ein oder anderen Tour.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Dezember 2011)

An alle lieben Menschen: 
Frohe und gesegnete Weihnachten aus der TT-Zentrale





​


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2011)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Merry Xmas, frohen Umsturz und Happy Trails im neuen Jahr wünscht: Eifel-Litti
> (derzeit mit Frau und Hund am Fleesensee - noch platteres Land gibt es vermutlich nur noch in Holland; ist also schon mal nix für ein TT-Auswärtsspiel)


Vielen Dank, hab alles erledigt. Wir (alle Kinder + Frau) sind in Dänemark und ich habe mein Rad mitgeschmuggelt.




Ich glaube, alle waren überrascht, als ich am Ziel das Rad ausgepackt habe.

Hier einige Eindrücke von meiner ersten Tour in Silkeborg Nordskoven (Nordwald). Dort ist vom lokalen MTB Verein einige Trails durch den Wald gezogen worden. Hier (PDF auf dänisch) eine schöne Beschreibung.
Wie in Stromberg geht es durch den Wald, sehr schön markiert









Einige Höhenmeter gibt es, die Auf- und Abfahrten sind zwar knackig aber kurz.









In den letzten 2 Monaten hat es hier einiges geregnet, der Boden ist daher an einigen Stellen matschig





Der Boden war auf einer Abfahrt noch rutschiger als meine Fahrtechnik es kompensieren konnte, bin aber weich gefallen.




Leider waren es von der Sturzstelle ca. 5km zurück zur Unterkunft.

Mal schauen, was ich in den nächsten Tagen mache ...

-trekki.


----------



## zett78 (28. Dezember 2011)

Krass!
Soweit alles i.O. bei dir?
Gruß


----------



## bergfloh 7 (28. Dezember 2011)

Die schönen neuen Laufräder! Jetzt hat deine Familie wenigstens was von Dir . Guten Rutsch weiterhin und besonders ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2011)

mit 26" wär das nicht passiert


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist nichts passiert, der Boden war dort sehr weich.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mit 26" wär das nicht passiert



Ich fürchte, dass da was dran ist. Und das sage ich durchaus als 29"-Fan-Anwärter.

Nachdenklich: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2011)

Hin und wieder kollabieren auch 26er Laufräder sogar bei einer simplen Kehre, weil die Großseriendinger nicht mit letzter Sorgfalt eingespeicht werden.
Beim 29er ist das dann nochmal kritischer.
Ich würde mir beim nächsten Krauter ein 26er VR holen, dann geht das Ding bergauf wie die Hölle - wer braucht da noch ne Gabelabsenkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2011)

Neumodisches Geraffel, das.


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2011)

wir wollen morgen früh rund um Dernau ein bisschen beiken (die Klassiker am Stück)
sinux und ich starten um 9 in Öö, also ca. 9.30 Start am Bahnhof Dernau.


----------



## Giom (28. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mit 26" wär das nicht passiert



doch, der John kriegt alles kaputt


----------



## bergfloh 7 (28. Dezember 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> doch, der John kriegt alles kaputt



Genau


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich würde mir beim nächsten Krauter ein 26er VR holen, dann geht das Ding bergauf wie die Hölle - wer braucht da noch ne Gabelabsenkung


Frag mal die Rosi, wie es bergauf läuft.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Dezember 2011)

:QUOTE=Trekki;9054639]Frag mal die Rosi, wie es bergauf läuft. [/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (30. Dezember 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Frag mal die Rosi, wie es bergauf läuft.


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Dezember 2011)

Tobi und ich hatten gestern ein richtig schönes Auswärtsspiel im Märchenland. 

Hier gibt es ein paar bewegte Bilder: [ame="http://vimeo.com/34360479"]MTB im Märchenland[/ame]

Viel Spass dabei,
der blitzfitz


----------



## Freckles (30. Dezember 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Tobi und ich hatten gestern ein richtig schönes Auswärtsspiel im Märchenland.
> 
> Hier gibt es ein paar bewegte Bilder: MTB im Märchenland
> 
> ...



Boa, sehr cool!!! Hast du ein neues Rad, Ralph?

Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Dezember 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Boa, sehr cool!!! Hast du ein neues Rad, Ralph?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Angela



Sehr schön Herr Ralf Aber kann mich der Frage von Angela nur anschließen....

Ciao Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön Jungs, wäre besser doch mitgefahren, die Gegend hätte mich vielleicht doch wach gehalten .

Guten Rutsch an alle

Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Dezember 2011)

Klar hat der Mann ein neues Rad - und was für eins! By the way: schönes Video.

Nochmals frohen Umsturz (aber nur jenen ins neue Jahr; alles weitere natürlich sturzfrei) wünscht: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Januar 2012)

Allen Tomburger(innen)n und Freunden ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!

​


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Januar 2012)

Nääääääääääääääääääää wat wor dat schön hück!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schöne Neujahrsrunde mit Angela, Ralf, Tobi und Sabrina.

Der Hans Dampf hat auch gezeigt das er sich im Schlamm gut macht. Was will man mehr.

Wir wünschen auch allen ein Traillastiges Jahr.


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Handlampe (1. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Der Hans Dampf hat auch gezeigt das er sich im Schlamm gut macht.



Hi Micha

You are riding the new Häns Dämpf???!!
I heart a lot of good things about this new tire. 
When you are telling, that they are working very well in the mud, i will go to courtesy and service at the next time and buy the Häns Dämpf, too!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2012)

Is a red-white plaid shirt included in the package (because of the veeery confusing price-leistungs-verhältnis -äh, you know what i mean...) cause the Schlauchverpackung has this groovy pattern??? Answer fast, ansonsten I rate Schwalbe down to TripleA... Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen! @Uwe: I'll arrange my Calendar-Übergabe without Loddar Matthäus directly over your Handyplatform...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (2. Januar 2012)

oh gott...
soll mir einer noch sagen wir franzosen wären so schwer zu verstehen wenn wir englisch reden.


----------



## Giom (2. Januar 2012)

wobei, wenn man ein bißchen überlegt, ist es es vielleicht einfacher so als ganz auf deutsch...


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2012)

Egal was am Sonntag ist.....ich MUß endlich wieder auf's Rad. Ich werde auf jeden Fall zum üblichen Termin an der Ruine stehen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2012)

kalter entzug  ? kenn ich


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2012)

Isch auch! Erster immer 2 mehr als Du!






War schon daha - wer nohoch?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2012)

Überschuhe sind gekauft... Endorfin ist Startklar... Ich bin morgen an der Tomburg. Wer noch?


----------



## Freckles (7. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Überschuhe sind gekauft... Endorfin ist Startklar... Ich bin morgen an der Tomburg. Wer noch?



Wir!


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Wetter???

Bist du wahnsinnig? Sitze grad im Neandertal im Fett Matschig-Zeltlager und wir haben hier 5 von 5 Sterne auf der Vischel-Skala 

Viel Spass dann!

Schönen Gruss
C.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Überschuhe sind gekauft... Endorfin ist Startklar... Ich bin morgen an der Tomburg. Wer noch?



... so ist's recht ! hätt ich auch nie gedacht das der entzug mich zu solchen taten antreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2012)

Oh man, ich hab auch Entzug, hab bestimmt 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen und jetzt geht diese Mist-Erkältung nicht weg......

War es denn die erwartete Suhle heute?


----------



## Freckles (8. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter???
> 
> Bist du wahnsinnig? Sitze grad im Neandertal im Fett Matschig-Zeltlager und wir haben hier 5 von 5 Sterne auf der Vischel-Skala
> 
> ...



Na, da fragt sich einer, WER hier wahnsinnig ist .... bei dem Wetter zelten, tststs.....

Wir hatten zwar eine Schlammpackung, aber dafür sogar teilweise Sonne  und auf alle Fälle viel Spaß !


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sitze grad im Neandertal im Fett Matschig-Zeltlager und wir haben hier 5 von 5 Sterne auf der Vischel-Skala



Ist ja nicht weit, kannste jeden abend heim fahren zum schlafen


----------



## surftigresa (9. Januar 2012)

Ihr seid doch alle wahnsinnig 

Leider Kann ich keine Fotos hier im Forum hochladen.... Deshald nur ein kurzes textuelles Lebenszeichen 

Schön, dass immer noch ein paar die Fahne an der Tomburg hochhalten!!! Lasst Euch nicht abhalten!

Nach Sydney und Canberra bin ich heute auch endlich mal wieder MTB-mässig so richtig auf meine Kosten gekommen. Bei Canberra habe ich heute morgen einen Bikepark vom Feinsten entdeckt. Fehlt nur der Lift  im Stromlo Forest Park ist ein kilometerlanges Netz an Trails angelegt worden. Der Hammer!!! Ich habe mich jetzt drei Stunden auf 100%Trails ausgetobt und bin immer noch nicht alles gefahren. Die Strecken reichen von super leicht über flowig bis zu einem üblen Downhill. Asehr schön auch die "Playgrounds". Ein Northshore Park, eine dropbatterie, ein pumptrack, Tables und alles immer fein in drei Scjwierigkeitsgraden. Paradise found!!! 
Und zur Krönung sind vor mir ein paar fette Kangaroos auf den Trail gehüpft. Einfach nur genial 

Viele Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle wahnsinnig
> 
> Leider Kann ich keine Fotos hier im Forum hochladen.... Deshald nur ein kurzes textuelles Lebenszeichen
> 
> ...



Waow...da hört sich mal, auch wenn ich dieses Wort in meinem Alter nicht mehr so oft verwenden sollte, geil an, Melli


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht mal für ´n Sonntag hin, von wegen TT-Auswärtsspiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal für ´n Sonntag hin, von wegen TT-Auswärtsspiel?


...genau das Gleiche hab ich auch schon gedacht...


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2012)

Wär ich dabei!


----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Na, da fragt sich einer, WER hier wahnsinnig ist .... bei dem Wetter zelten, tststs.....
> 
> Wir hatten zwar eine Schlammpackung, aber dafür sogar teilweise Sonne  und auf alle Fälle viel Spaß !



Na ja, eigentlich sollte das Motto "Fett Frostig" mit Zelten im Schnee und kalt und so sein... 

Aber nach zwei Jahren Schnee war dieses Jahr Modder und Sturm dran...

Passend dazu hat sich der angeblich professionelle Koch auch noch in Tofu verliebt, Tofu-Gulasch, Tofu-Würstchen...  bäh, bäh, bäh 

Gut, dass es professionelle Pizza-Lieferdienste gibt 

Nun denn, genug Schlammpackung habe ich jetzt für die nächsten Tage.

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Januar 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal für ´n Sonntag hin, von wegen TT-Auswärtsspiel?



Gute Idee!



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...genau das Gleiche hab ich auch schon gedacht...



Dürfte mit dem Schiff allerdings ´was länger dauern, also erst wenn wir in Rente sind!


sun909 schrieb:


> Passend dazu hat sich der angeblich professionelle Koch auch noch in Tofu verliebt, Tofu-Gulasch, Tofu-Würstchen...  bäh, bäh, bäh
> 
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> C.



Ist aber gesünder!


----------



## sun909 (10. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle wahnsinnig
> 
> Leider Kann ich keine Fotos hier im Forum hochladen.... Deshald nur ein kurzes textuelles Lebenszeichen
> 
> ...



Na, 
ein paar Fotos wollen wir aber doch sehn 

@Barbara: bitte, bitte, leg diese augenkrebserzeugende Schriftfarbe wieder ab, gibt sonst Haue, wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen 

Und ToFu gesünder? Die das gegessen haben, sahen eher so aus, als ob sie um Jahre gealtert wären in dem Augenblick...

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal für ´n Sonntag hin, von wegen TT-Auswärtsspiel?


Ich hatte gehofft, Ihr macht den Vorschlag  werd dann mal hier unten auf Euch warten 

@Carsten,
Ich schicke Dir die Tage mal welche. Im Moment ist das Netz so schlecht, dass keine grossen Mails rausgehen......

Seit gestern abend bin ich übrigens in den australischen Alpen, genauer gesagt in den Snowy Mountains. Schnee liegt zum Glück keiner, aber ich friere mir trotzdem den A... ab. Vor allem Nachts. War wohl doch nicht so klug, nur einen Pulli mitzunehmen......
Eben habe ich noch eine schöne Abendrunde gedreht und morgen versuche ich auf den höchsten Berg Australiens zu fahren, 2230Hm.

Viele Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## Trekki (10. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Eben habe ich noch eine schöne Abendrunde gedreht und morgen versuche ich auf den höchsten Berg Australiens zu fahren, 2230Hm.



Erst wolltest Du ja vor allem Land & Leute kennen lernen, so langsam erkenne ich Dich wieder.

Falls Du mal nach Dänemark kommst: Himmelbjerget (Himmelberg) geht bis 147m über NN, vom Seeufer bis zum Gipfel sind es ca. 100Hm.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Erst wolltest Du ja vor allem Land & Leute kennen lernen, so langsam erkenne ich Dich wieder.
> 
> Falls Du mal nach Dänemark kommst: Himmelbjerget (Himmelberg) geht bis 147m über NN, vom Seeufer bis zum Gipfel sind es ca. 100Hm.
> 
> -trekki



Da geht es dir wie mir John


----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2012)

NÖNÖNÖ!
Das sind doch nur die paar Tage in den Bergen. Danach geht es wieder an den Strand, in Nationalparks, nach Melbourne,......

Und ich habe auch schon ganz viel Land und Leute kennen gelernt!

Dänemark, liegt das auf dem Weg?


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dänemark, liegt das auf dem Weg?



Soviel Urlaub wie du hast, da kannste gleich down under warten, bis die Plattentektonik Dänemark an Australien ran schiebt... 
Spart auch gleich den Rückflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dänemark, liegt das auf dem Weg?


Kommt auf den Weg an, dort gibt es aber viele Berge!

Liste von Erhebungen in Dänemark



-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2012)

John, ich trockne gerade meine Tränen und mein Zwerchfell - wer erhebt so was? Gibt es 'ne dänische Leming-"you should take this way"-Singletrailkommission? Gibt's prominente "Bergopfer"? Die Meli fährt über Dänemark wie Maulwurfshügelland - 2012 rechne ich persönlich mit der Senkrechtbefahrung des K2 aus eigener Kraft - ich reiche die Rente mit 45 ein.... LG - nicht zu ernst nehmen, der Pete.


----------



## AGE73 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusamme, 

ist dieses Jahr ein Auswärts-Urlaub geplant? 

Ich müsste jetzt meine Jahresurlaub einreichen....


----------



## Trekki (13. Januar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> LG - nicht zu ernst nehmen, der Pete.


Ist doch Defaulteinstellung. 

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist doch Defaulteinstellung.
> 
> -trekki




WORD!


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Januar 2012)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusamme,
> 
> ist dieses Jahr ein Auswärts-Urlaub geplant?
> 
> Ich müsste jetzt meine Jahresurlaub einreichen....



Wir haben schon darüber nachgedacht.Irgendwie hat mir das letztes Jahr echt gefehlt.Zweite Septemberwoche wäre ins Auge zu fasssen.Vorschläge für´s Ziel werden entgegengenommen.Ich wäre für Toskana, aber Häuptling meint, daß wäre eher was für´s RR.


----------



## AGE73 (14. Januar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wir haben schon darüber nachgedacht.Irgendwie hat mir das letztes Jahr echt gefehlt.Zweite Septemberwoche wäre ins Auge zu fasssen.Vorschläge für´s Ziel werden entgegengenommen.Ich wäre für Toskana, aber Häuptling meint, daß wäre eher was für´s RR.



Hi Barbara,

Rennrad und Toscana passt doch Prima, also ich wäre dabei


----------



## surftigresa (14. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Seit gestern abend bin ich übrigens in den australischen Alpen, genauer gesagt in den Snowy Mountains. Schnee liegt zum Glück keiner, aber ich friere mir trotzdem den A... ab. Vor allem Nachts. War wohl doch nicht so klug, nur einen Pulli mitzunehmen......
> Eben habe ich noch eine schöne Abendrunde gedreht und morgen versuche ich auf den höchsten Berg Australiens zu fahren, 2230Hm.
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> Melli



So, damit der Neid auf das schöne Wetter mal aufhört 
Am Ende haben die Snowy Mountains ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht. Ein dicker Schneesturm zog durch und hat mich einen Tag im Tal festgehalten. Das gab es wohl seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr. Hab ich also mal wieder ein feines Timing gehabt 
Der Tag war echt saukalt so mit Sommersachen.... und die Nächte noch viel schlimmer... Da hatte ja auch Cafe zu.....
Am nächsten Tag wurde das Ausharrennzum Glück aber noch belohnt. Ziemlich früh bin ich dann hoch aber man konnte echt zusehen, wie der Schnee schmolz. Obwohl der Wind eiskalt war und ich in meiner kurzen Hose ganz schön gefroren habe, war die Sonne doch zu stark für den Schnee.
Auf jeden Fall ein unvergessliches Erlebnis mit klasse Aussicht.

Es gibt auch ein Foto im Eifel-Liteville Trikot  ganz schnell alles ausgezogen, Foto gemacht und ganz schnell wieder alles angezogen 

Viele Grüsse, jetzt wieder vom Strand,
Melli


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Von Australischen Berichten nun mal zu unserer Heimat.

Wer hat lust Morgen von der Tombastischen Burg ne Runde zu fahren??
Tempo wäre eher langsam angesagt. Da 5 Wochen kein MTB mehr gefahren.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. Januar 2012)

Ich kann leider weder morgen noch in der kommenden Woche und auch zum Auswärtsspiel sieht es nicht gut aus. Langsam aber sicher kriege ich aber ebenfalls Entzugserscheingungen.

Jedenfalls viel Spaß und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti

P.S.: Und Melanie: "im Eifel-Liteville-Trikot (...) alles ausgezogen" >>> Da singt der ganze Laden: "Wir wolln das Foto sehn, wir wolln das Foto sehn, wir wolln das Foto, Foto, Foto sehn..."


----------



## surftigresa (14. Januar 2012)

@ Guido,
Ich habe es dem Carsten geschickt, in der Hoffnung, dass er mir noch mal hilft. Meine Technik (oder vielleicht doch mein Umgang mit der Technik ) ermöglicht mir irgendwie immer noch kein Hochladen im Forum....

Aber ich glaube, Du machst Dir da jetzt falsch Vorstellungen. Das Trikot habe ich natürlich an!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (14. Januar 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Von Australischen Berichten nun mal zu unserer Heimat.
> 
> ...



Langsam und leicht das kann ich. Pussymäsig auch kein Regen in sicht.... dann sach ich mal da bin ich dabei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es denn wenn man sich direkt an der Ahr trifft? Z.B. dernau wäre doch ein guter Ausgangspunkt oder? 

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn man sich direkt an der Ahr trifft? Z.B. dernau wäre doch ein guter Ausgangspunkt oder?
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Wir können uns ja im Ahrtal treffen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja im Ahrtal treffen.



wann und wo? Dernauer Bahnhof gegen 12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wir haben schon darüber nachgedacht.Irgendwie hat mir das letztes Jahr echt gefehlt.Zweite Septemberwoche wäre ins Auge zu fasssen.Vorschläge für´s Ziel werden entgegengenommen.Ich wäre für Toskana, aber Häuptling meint, daß wäre eher was für´s RR.



Wollte auch schon mal anfragen ob es für 2012 wieder einen TT-Bikeurlaub gibt. Dann haltet uns mal auf dem laufenden 


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, Du machst Dir da jetzt falsch Vorstellungen. Das Trikot habe ich natürlich an!!!!


 

schade


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Uwe, was ist denn mit dir morgen? Hat dir der letzte Sonntag schon wieder gereicht für die nächsten 5 Wochen?


----------



## meg-71 (15. Januar 2012)

Auf Ahrtal habe ich heute keine Lust, fahre lieber ne ruhige Runde Richtung Steinbachtalsperre. Euch viel Spass im Ahrtal.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema TT-Trip:

-Zeitpunkt wäre in der ersten oder zweiten Septemberwoche
-wir möchten schon gerne einen MTB-Urlaub gestalten,Ziele da im Mai schon RR ansteht
-wer Interesse hat bitte melden
-Vorschläge für eventuelle Ziele werden gerne entgegengenommen

mein Vorschlag:Toskana, südlicher Gardasee


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2012)

Wir sind heute nicht so wirklich aus der Suppe raus gekommen.
Im Holzweiler Wald sah es teilweise noch so aus, als ob sich der Planet durchsetzen könnte.







Aber auch im Ahrtal blieb es auch eher durchwachsen.
An der bunten Kuh haben wir noch Herrn Yuma F mit Frau getroffen, auf dem Krausberg Angela, Micha und Peter.
Meine Erkenntnis für den Tag: Umsetzen geht im Schlamm nicht so wirklich gut...


----------



## surftigresa (15. Januar 2012)

Interesse!!! (am TT Urlaub)
Allerdings kann ich im Moment noch überhaupt nicht abschätzen, wie das mit Urlaub bei mir dieses Jahr klappt. Aber ich würde schon gerne mitkommen.

Vorschlag für das Ziel wäre Dolomiten. Ich weiss, hat keinen See, dafür aber unglaublich schöne Berge und Lifte um das Ganze gruppentauglich zu machen.

Viele Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## Manni (15. Januar 2012)

Interesse besteht bei mir auch. 
Gardasee Süd finde ich interessant - wenn es da genug Touren gibt? Ansonsten vielleicht ein Kompromiss zwischen Nord und Süd? Würde für diejenigen, welche auch die klassischen Touren fahren wollen weniger Fahrerei bedeuten.

Contra Dolomiten: Das kann im September auch sehr kalt sein - Alpencross 2009 - Kein Tag über 10°, erst am Ende im Etschtal.

Sollen wir nicht wieder ne Interessengemeinschaft auf machen?


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## supasini (16. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Meine Erkenntnis für den Tag: Umsetzen geht im Schlamm nicht so wirklich gut...



und sonst? 

btw.: ich bin auch in dicker suppe noch über den billiger berg gefahren, aber je höher ich kam, desto schöner wurd's - richtung decke tönnes war richtig dat sönnche am laache  
aus zeitgründen war ich aber "nur" mit dem rennrad unterwegs...


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir sind heute nicht so wirklich aus der Suppe raus gekommen...



im Sahrbachtal war Sonnenschein pur, gefühlte 15 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2012)

Bilderservice für Melanie...

"Winterimpressionen"







"Bei Canberra"






Zur Steinigung? hh. Also dann zwei Spitze und dazu zwei Flache und eine Paket Kies....






"Weihnachtsbaum dekorieren...?"






"Northshore"






grüße
C.


----------



## Giom (18. Januar 2012)

bißchen spaß:

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=26190


----------



## monsterchen (18. Januar 2012)

@ Giom

Das nenne ich eine schöne Stadtführung.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2012)

Uaaah, ich sterb grad 1000 Tode....


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2012)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass dein neues Rad sowas kann - und will?!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2012)

Ich werde wohl eher die bergauf-Qualitäten des Fahrwerks ausreizen als jemals die für abwärts geneigte Hanglage...


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2012)

Mir ist eher der jaulende Hund bei 0:28min aufgefallen.


----------



## yogi71 (19. Januar 2012)

Mir auch, armes Kerlchen! Ansonsten schönes Video.


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Matschgemeinde,
wie sieht das bei euch an Karneval aus, wer hätte Lust Samstag oder nach den Tagen Rad zu fahren? Außerdem haut ein Kumpel hier sein Mk5 XL supergünstig raus, falls hier irgendjemand Interesse hätte
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (19. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mir ist eher der jaulende Hund bei 0:28min aufgefallen.



ist klar, das bringst du auch !

so und noch was... falls jemand eine 8-fach-diskette braucht


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2012)

von außen sieht's übrigens mindestens genauso krass aus...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZAKa2wEvMk"]ValparaÃ­so Cerro Abajo - 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Freckles (19. Januar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema TT-Trip:
> 
> -Zeitpunkt wäre in der ersten oder zweiten Septemberwoche
> -wir möchten schon gerne einen MTB-Urlaub gestalten,Ziele da im Mai schon RR ansteht
> ...



TT Urlaub hört sich sehr gut an! Wie wäre es denn mit der Provence?

Gugs du hier, könnten wir dann als Team mitfahren ...... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35161583"]Trans-Provence 2012 Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Januar 2012)

Provence fände ich auch fett, da Meer in der Nähe!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2012)

Steinhuder Meer geht doch auch! Flach genug zum Rennrad fahren, was zum baden und wenns Zoff gibt, ist man abends wieder zuhause


----------



## Trekki (20. Januar 2012)

Nur 300km in 7 Tagen? Also 4 Tage lang die Beine hochlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nur 300km in 7 Tagen? Also 4 Tage lang die Beine hochlegen?



Geil 

 .... da könnte sogar ich mit


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin!

Hätte da auch einen Vorschlag, was den TT-Tripp im Sommer angeht.

Der Ort heißt Vernetti. Liegt in Italien (Grenze Frankreich). Liegt in den Seealpen. Haben da letztes Jahr beim Alpencross Station gemacht. Echt klasse. Es gibt da ein Netz von 20 ausgeschilderte Touren. Für jeden etwas. Unterkunft Pension Ceaglio. Könnt Euch das ja mal anschauen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> von außen sieht's übrigens mindestens genauso krass aus...
> 
> ValparaÃ*so Cerro Abajo - 2011      - YouTube



Meinst Du den Männer Strip am ende? 

@alle: Möchte sich morgen jemand mit mir zusammen einsauen? Also 11h an der Tomburg.

-trekki


----------



## Tobert (21. Januar 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Hätte da auch einen Vorschlag, was den TT-Tripp im Sommer angeht.
> 
> ...



und hier ein Link dazu:

http://www.ceaglio-vallemaira.it/site/index.php?page=main&name=home&lang=DE


----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Männer Strip am ende?
> 
> @alle: Möchte sich morgen jemand mit mir zusammen einsauen? Also 11h an der Tomburg.
> 
> -trekki



Würd ja gerne. Aber Arzt sagt NEIN
Verdammt. Unter falschem Namen. Das schrieb der Herr Daywalker


----------



## Trekki (22. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrter Herr Daywalker,
ein Arzt, der Radverbot ausspricht ist gar nicht tragbar. Sie sollten Ihren Arzt wechseln.

Der Arzt scheint von Tomburgern sehr gut besucht zu werden, ich war heute alleine. Dabei war das mit der Matsche gar nicht so schlimm
Vorher:





Nachher:





Und das Putzen war auch viel einfacher, der Schmutz war 5h lang eingeweicht. Das Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch hat ihn dann vertrieben. Leider hatte ich selbst gestern schon geduscht und musste es heute schon wieder. Hätte ich mir gestern sparen können.

Trekki alleine unterwegs




Beim Start hatte ich einige orientierungsprobleme, bin nach ca. 3km wieder bei der Tomburg angekommen




Danach ging es aber gut: Todenfeld - Berg - Freisheim - Houverath - Kirchsahr - Sahrbachtal - Kreuzberg - Steinerberg - Ramersbach - Bad Neuenahr. Ab dort über die Straßen nach Hause.

Jetzt bin ich Platt.

-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (22. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich Platt.
> 
> -trekki




Dito

Ich war allerdings noch ein wenig mit meiner besseren Hälfte im oberen Ahrtal unterwegs...von wegen Auswärtsspiel und so. Was soll ich sagen: Landschaftlich wirklich sehr sehr schön dort oben, zwar nicht wirklich viele Trails, aber halt mal was Anderes.







Am Eifelblick über Alendorf sind wir fast weg geflogen. Ist schon ganz speziell wenn einem der Sturm den Regen bzw. Hagel in's Gesicht peitscht. 
Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche....weil jedes Wetter ist besser als es das heutige war.....und dann noch mit einer Horde Biker....wird schön.


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2012)

Würde auch gerne auswärts spielen. Suche deshalb eine Zusteigemöglichkeit ab AB Kreuz Köln Nord.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2012)

...bei so einer Menge Menschen am Sonntag kann sich der geneigte Mitfahrer dann eher auf ein gemäßigteres Tempo einstellen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...bei so einer Menge Menschen am Sonntag kann sich der geneigte Mitfahrer dann eher auf ein gemäßigteres Tempo einstellen...



Hallo Uwe wie reist ihr denn da an?


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe wie reist ihr denn da an?
> 
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



...mit 4 Rädern...äh..mit 3 Rädern in 4 Rädern, mein ich


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mit 4 Rädern...äh..mit 3 Rädern in 4 Rädern, mein ich



Und dran denken es sollten 6 Laufräder und drei Helme im Auto sein


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und dran denken es sollten 6 Laufräder und drei Helme im Auto sein



..hähähä...


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Januar 2012)

is mir zu voll ich bin raus viel Spass


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2012)

dito, bin schon wieder am kränkeln 

schade, wäre mal eine neue gegend gewesen


----------



## supasini (25. Januar 2012)

die gegend kenn ich gut, ist schön da.
würd euch auch alle nochmal gerne sehen, aber wird ja wirklich seeehr voll... ma guckn, ob ich dabei bin. 
der unentschlossene supasini


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...bei so einer Menge Menschen am Sonntag kann sich der geneigte Mitfahrer dann eher auf ein gemäßigteres Tempo einstellen...



find ich gut 

Kuchen einpacken, Sonnenbrille auch 

Bis Sonntag!
C.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2012)

... ich weniger ! Hey Uwe bin raus für Sonntag, sind mir dann auch was viele geworden, bin ja son scheues eifler rehlein  ne im ernst, da ich nachmittags noch was am bau schaffen muss wird mir das vermutlich zu spät, werd morgens ne runde hier rumkacheln un dann ab an den bau. is ja bald fertig. un im sommer zur orchideenblüte im juni/juli oder august dreh ich nochmal ne runde im lamperstbachtal. 
cya 
hubi


----------



## sinux (27. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... un im sommer zur orchideenblüte im juni/juli oder august dreh ich nochmal ne runde im lamperstbachtal.
> cya
> hubi



hubi - da bin ich dabei, sonntach klappert bei mir auch nicht und wenn's wieder warm und trocken und blühend ist, macht's eh viel mehr spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Januar 2012)

Moin! 

Muß ich das hier verstehen? Einigen ist es zu voll, der Andere ackert lieber Sonntags auf'm Bau........noch einer ist untentschlossen. Frage mich, wie fahrt Ihr Rennen oder RTF/CTF's 
Krank ist ja noch verständlich.Sehr schade Herr Enrgy. Gute Besserung!!!

Aber wenn die Abmeldungen so weiter gehen. Ist die Teilnehmerzahl bestimmt am Sonntag einstellig
Umso besser. Bleibt mehr Kuchen zum mampfen

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf Sonntag.


Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Gegentrend gestartet!

Angemeldet!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Muß ich das hier verstehen? Einigen ist es zu voll, der Andere ackert lieber Sonntags auf'm Bau........noch einer ist untentschlossen. Frage mich, wie fahrt Ihr Rennen oder RTF/CTF's
> Krank ist ja noch verständlich.Sehr schade Herr Enrgy. Gute Besserung!!!
> ...



was für Kuchen bringst du denn mit? Schön zu wissen dann brauche ich keinen mit zu bringen.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> was für Kuchen bringst du denn mit? Schön zu wissen dann brauche ich keinen mit zu bringen.



Ne,ne..dem Herrn Daywalker sein Ofen kann nur Pizza !


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ne,ne..dem Herrn Daywalker sein Ofen kann nur Pizza !



soso und was faselt er dann von Kuchen


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> soso und was faselt er dann von Kuchen



Na quasi a la Scheune (wobei, die gibt´s dort wohl eher nicht)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... der Andere ackert lieber Sonntags auf'm Bau...



... von lieber kan nich die rede sein ! aber irgendwann will man einfach nur noch fertig werden.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... von lieber kan nich die rede sein ! aber irgendwann will man einfach nur noch fertig werden.



!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Barbara, Uwe und Thomas,

musste mich leider auch abmelden - aber nicht weil es mir zu voll ist
sondern, weil ich seit gestern Magen-Darm-Probleme habe. Bin ziemlich schlapp und futter nur Salzstangen

Wünsche euch aber allen viel Spaß.

Bis bald und liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Januar 2012)

Juten Moin!

Um hier mal einiges klar zu stellen.

Den Kuchen bringt der Herr Sun mit. Der hatte schließlich Geburtstag.

Und was meinen Ofen betrifft. Der kennt auch Baguette, Lasagne.......Ofenkäse.......uvm

Nun noch was anderes. Wer kann einen flammneuen Schwalbe Racing Ralpf gebrauchen???  Sehr günstig abzugeben.

Bis morgen

Thomas


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2012)

Kuchen kannst du Knicken, bin bis heute Abend jobtechnisch unterwegs 

Außerdem können das andere besser, auch wenn mein Ofen Kuchen kann...

Reifen ist doch immer gut fürs 24h Rennen, behalt den mal 

Gruesse
C.


----------



## monsterchen (28. Januar 2012)

Badezeug für morgen nicht vergessen, der Freilinger See ist ein Badesee.


----------



## shmee (28. Januar 2012)

Soso, der Carsten hatte Geburtstag, ich bekomme auch gar nix mehr mit. Hmpf! Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich. 

Da meine Entzündung am Auge noch nicht 100% weg ist, bin ich leider auch raus morgen, grad bei der angesagten Kälte. Will hoffen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch mal aufs Bike komme......

Euch ne schöne Tour und bis bald auf dem Bike dann hoffenltich!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Januar 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Soso, der Carsten hatte Geburtstag, ich bekomme auch gar nix mehr mit. Hmpf! Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.
> 
> Da meine Entzündung am Auge noch nicht 100% weg ist, bin ich leider auch raus morgen, grad bei der angesagten Kälte. Will hoffen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch mal aufs Bike komme......
> 
> Euch ne schöne Tour und bis bald auf dem Bike dann hoffenltich!



Na das will ich doch hoffen. Ich zähl auf dich.
Gute Besserung nochmal.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kuchen kannst du Knicken, bin bis heute Abend jobtechnisch unterwegs
> 
> Außerdem können das andere besser, auch wenn mein Ofen Kuchen kann...
> 
> ...



Wir arbeiten dran. Du musst dann aber wenigstens mit schleppen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Januar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten dran. Du musst dann aber wenigstens mit schleppen.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Yippeh, wir gehen baden und machen dann Picknick mit lekka Kuchen
vom Micha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverdiver (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle die heute noch mitlesen 

Eigentlich wollten wir uns morgen zu gegebener Zeit mal auf in Richtung Tomburg machen, aber die letzten Antworten hier im Forum lassen schließen das ihr morgen nicht an der Burg sondern auswärts unterwegs seid? Falls ihr doch von da startet sagt mir doch nochmal eure Startzeit, wir sind zu zwei MTB`ler, kommen aus Altendorf und lesen hier schon länger interessiert mit... 

Lg Markus


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2012)

Morgen ist das TT-Auswärtsspiel, der monatliche Höhepunkt vom Team Tomburg.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12504

An der Ruine ist daher morgen kein offizieller Termin.

-trekki


----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. Januar 2012)

Schönes Ründchen heute...schweinekalt, aber schön.
Ich hab mit dem Organisator (Uwe?) gesprochen und angeboten, ab Kronenburg ein Töurchen Richtung Belgien zu guiden.

Das wären etwa 45 km mit 800 Höhenmetern, technisch nicht sonderlich schwierig, aber ein paar nette Trails sind schon dabei.

Außerdem ist Kronenburg ein sehenswertes Örtchen und die Gastronomie ist in Ordnung.

Wir können das ja per PM absprechen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Januar 2012)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Hallo an alle die heute noch mitlesen
> 
> Eigentlich wollten wir uns morgen zu gegebener Zeit mal auf in Richtung Tomburg machen, aber die letzten Antworten hier im Forum lassen schließen das ihr morgen nicht an der Burg sondern auswärts unterwegs seid? Falls ihr doch von da startet sagt mir doch nochmal eure Startzeit, wir sind zu zwei MTB`ler, kommen aus Altendorf und lesen hier schon länger interessiert mit...
> 
> Lg Markus



Hier nochmals die Zeiten und Usancen im Überblick:

- Prinzipiell ist sonntags um 11:00 Uhr an der Tomburg so was wie ein TT-Jour Fixe. Wird nur in Ausnahmefällen im LMB angekündigt.
- Weil es aber immer mal Ausnahmen gibt - anderer Treffort als die Ruine, gar kein Treffpunkt wg. Mistwetter oder - so wie heute - ein Auswärtsspiel oder nochmals andere Umstände, sollte man immer mal in den TT-Thread gucken. Spätestens ab Samstag beginnt die Verabrederei.

Ihr könnt also mit einer gewissen Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr Leute an der Tomburg stehen. Oder doch nicht? Lieber mal hier reingucken...

Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis bald mal auf den Trails, Eifel-Litti


----------



## othom (29. Januar 2012)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Schönes Ründchen heute...schweinekalt, aber schön.
> Ich hab mit dem Organisator (Uwe?) gesprochen und angeboten, ab Kronenburg ein Töurchen Richtung Belgien zu guiden.
> 
> Das wären etwa 45 km mit 800 Höhenmetern, technisch nicht sonderlich schwierig, aber ein paar nette Trails sind schon dabei.
> ...



genau wegen dieser Kälte war ich nicht dabei.... ne 1-2h Runde geht ja, aber dann ist Feierabend bei mir und meine Finger sind tot 

wenn es wärmer wird werde ich/wir dann das ein oder andere mal dabei sein 

das mit Kronenburg hört sich auch gut an


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Januar 2012)

othom schrieb:


> genau wegen dieser Kälte war ich nicht dabei.... ne 1-2h Runde geht ja, aber dann ist Feierabend bei mir und meine Finger sind tot
> 
> wenn es wärmer wird werde ich/wir dann das ein oder andere mal dabei sein
> 
> das mit Kronenburg hört sich auch gut an



Also soooooooooooooooo kalt war es gar nicht ( find ich) 

War ne schöne Runde heute. Gerne wieder Uwe. Stimmt Kronenburg hört sich wirklich gut an.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Zusammen!
Kaltes Ründchen mit zu empfehlender Einkehr in nettem Cafe, das wir schön aufgemischt haben...

Danke fürs Warten zwischendurch!

Gruesse
C.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2012)

.....jetzt hab ich bestimmt ne Stunde einen Bericht geschrieben....und nachdem ich hier irgendwelche Knöppe gedrückt habe, war alles weg....jetzt bin ich sauer....und hab keinen Bock mehr


Bilder gibt's bei flickr.....zumindest die sind noch da


----------



## on any sunday (29. Januar 2012)

Tröstet dich zwar nicht, aber falls ich hier was längeres schreiben möchte, nehme ich dafür irgendeinen Texteditor und schmeisse das Geschreibsel dann hier rein. Spart Nerven und wertvolle Lebenszeit. Muss ja eine eiskalte Eifeltour gewesen sein, quasi eisgekühlter Wachholder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (29. Januar 2012)

Super Tour Uwe!

Und sooo kalt wars auch wieder nicht, denn gerade nur so kalt, daß man kaum dreckig wurde. Dafür waren manche Witze schon ganz schön ähhh...
hihihiiiieee.... 

Gruß


----------



## john_sales (29. Januar 2012)

Es war wirklich eine super Tour. Gut, dass ich Zeit hatte, die TT-Runde macht einfach immer Spaß. Ich frag mich immer wie man die Trails findet...

Leider hab ich jetzt Halsweh und bin ziemlich erschoßen, Bilder folgen die Tage dann.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Freckles (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, es war eine super Tour! Geniale Landschaft, schöne Märchenwald-Trails (ja, wie findest du die nur immer?), viel Spaß gehabt, lecker gegessen und sogar Sight-seeing .

Die Bilder sind klasse! Ähhmm, ich hätte da auch noch eins .....

Ciao und noch mal vielen Dank!

Angela


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....jetzt hab ich bestimmt ne Stunde einen Bericht geschrieben....und nachdem ich hier irgendwelche Knöppe gedrückt habe, war alles weg....



Kommt schon mal vor. Als erstes "Hands off" und dann nach kurzem Durchschnaufen im Browser "Bearbeiten-rückgängig" drücken, bis der Text wieder da ist.
Sollte das "Knöppsche" jedoch der Ausschalter des Rechners gewesen sein, hilft nix mehr...


----------



## Thefreakshow (30. Januar 2012)

Sind die Touren Anfängertauglich?
 Bzw Konditionsanfänger^^


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt: Für totale Anfänger sind die Touren eher nicht so gut geeignet. Manchmal gibt es aber Ausflüge, die eben doch anfänger-/ konditionsanfängerkompatibel sind. Solche Touren werden ausdrücklich charakterisiert und sind eigentlich immer im LMB ausgeschrieben, z.B. als "Reha-Tour" o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2012)

*Auf den kalkig kalten Höhen der Eifel*










...oder erster Auswärtseinsatz des TT in 2012.
Startort: Ahrhütte, gesprochen Ahrhütte, nicht Ahrbrück, oder vielleicht Ahrweilshausen NEIN....auch Ahrwaldkirchen fällt raus...gibt's auch glaub ich garnicht, gell, Franz 

Ahrhütte sollte vielleicht auch umbenannt werden in Ahrhütten....immerhin gibt es mehr als Eine dort....allerdings auch nicht mehr all Drei, dafür aber eine Apotheke und ein Autohaus....immerhin.
Ein äußerst gemischter Haufen, sogar noch verstärkt von ein paar einheimischen Bikern aus Blankenheim, startete also dann um das oberere Ahrtal mit seinen Seitentälern eben nicht um zu pflügen denn ein Gutes hatte die Kälte: Dieses herrlich knirschende Geräusch unter der Bereifung. Ich sach nur Eins: Matschfrei
Nur hin und wieder gab es auf der Strecke Halbgefrorenes.
Nach kurzem Einrollen im noch jungen Ahrtal folgte die erste, die Mitfahrer auftauende, nette Rampe nur um danach direkt wieder in das Lampertstal hinab zu stechen - vorbei und zwischen den ersten Wachholderbüschen hindurch.






...Talibanjagt...










Man hätte jetzt im Tal bleiben können, die Betonung liegt natürlich bei hätte....aber es heißt ja Mountainbiken, nicht etwa Valleybiken, also huschhusch wieder hinauf auf den Hügel:






...wieder hinunter ging es über ein schmales Pätschen wieder durch diverses Wachholdergestrüpp dieses mal nicht in das L-Tal. Dieses erreichten wir erst über einen kleinen Umweg und mutierten dann dort doch zu Valleybikern






Bis kurz vor Alendorf sollte sich das  20 Mann(Frau) starke Trüppchen schonen dürfen, dann allerdings hieß es wieder: Ab in das Wacholdergedöns und Sacksteil zum Eifelblick:











Ich sagte steil....für manche vielleicht zu steil?






...das Bild gilt als Vorlage für Angela, die sicherlich nach Lektüre dieses kleinen Berichtes ihr Bild zum Thema: zu steil....posten wird.

Oben erwartete uns ein nicht wirklich vorhandener Eifelblick. Bei Geld-zurück-Garantie hätten wir bestimmt einiges an Kohle absahnen können, so allerdings vernebelte uns das doch eher trübe Wetter ein wenig die Sicht. Immerhin war wieder einmal das auf den umliegenden Hügeln wachsende Wachholdergedinges zu erkennen. Bis auf Wolfgang haben das auch Alle gesehen, glaub ich.
Eifelsteigig und Brotpfadig bahnten wir uns nun den Weg weiter Richtung Blankenheim. Die Landschaft wechselte nun von hügeligen weiten Flächen zu hügelig waldigen Flächen. Leider gibt es hier keine fotografischen Aufzeichnungen mehr, da das große Licht am Himmel nicht mehr zur richtigen Ausleuchtung der Bilder beitragen konnte.

Das Zwischenziel Blankenheim konnte erreicht werden. 
Hier gilt es eine ganz besondere Attraktion hervor zu heben:
Ein Cafe mit Fahrradpest






Im sehr zu empfehlenden Museumscafe konnte dann ausgiebig gerastet werden.






Bevor dann dem großen Licht am Himmel endgültig der Dampf ausging sollte dann doch der Heimweg angetreten werden. Vorher noch kurz zur Ahrquelle: Hier konnten drei Ausnahmeathleten ihr Vorhaben: Ahrüberquerung erfolgreich abschließen.
Im langsam verschwindendem Tageslicht absolvierten wir noch den letzten schönen Pfad am Hang des Ahrtales um dann über den Ahrtalradweg zurück nach Ahrhütte zu rollen.
Den ursprünglichen Plan, als Abschluß ein Bad im Freilinger See zu nehmen, mußten wir leider verwerfen: Die Würstchenbude hatte schon zu.


----------



## Freckles (30. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich sagte steil....für manche vielleicht zu steil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jenau! Denn Vorlagen muss man ja nutzen!

Sehr schöner Bericht!

Ciao,
Angela

PS: Bekomme ich jetzt trotzdem die Aufzeichnung des Tagesrittes?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. Januar 2012)

Gibts auch noch die Fotos von dem Freireiter-Kollegen, der den "Taliban" gejagt hat?


----------



## john_sales (30. Januar 2012)

Das haben wir gleich,
allerdings sind die Studenten , wie allerseits bekannt,
immer gnadenlos unter Zeitdruck, deswegen die Story als Bilderbuch. 
Und Uwes Erzählung kann ich sowieso nicht toppen.




















Es begann an einem Wochenende im Januar, wo sich eine bunte Truppe um 11 verabredete und gegen 12 startete^^.
Jedoch verzagten sie nicht und tauschten munter die Neujahrneuigkeiten aus.
















Doch sollten sie die Standzeit als anstrengungslos in Erinnerung behalten, denn
diese Tour würde es in sich haben. Alsbald wanden sie sich die steilen Berge empor.










Mehrfach wurden sie per Brieftaube auf weitere Mitstreiter hingewiesen, dessen Ankunft
sie freudig erwarteten.
















Zwischen imaginären Wacholderbüschen voller Früchte machten sie sich auf zum Abenteuer in der fremden Welt.










Durch Täler fanden sie ihren Weg um auch die höchsten Punkte zu erreichen.































Des einen Freud war des anderen Leid, und so mancher Hochbergwettkampf wurde bestritten und geschoben.










Die Erklimmung rief allgemeine Zufriedenheit hervor.


Und sie sollten entlohnt werden mit Negativsteigungen die ihr fahrerisches Können auf die Probe stellte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
Bei manchen war es nicht technisch genug, sie fuhren im Schlaf hinunter^^.































Nach solch erfolgreichen Prüfungen kehrten sie im edlen Blankenheim zum 
Stärken ein, wo sie ihre Spelunke, ob der langen Reisezeit, als Museumscafé 
vorfanden.





Als sie die Kammern leergespeißt hatten, erreichten sie die Märchentrails, die sie trotz spürbarer Ermattung in sich aufsogen. So stießen sie voller Erfüllung in die Neuzeit ein und bewahrten die Erlebnisse in ihren Herzen.
Auf dass sie sich bald wiedersähen.


Falls jemand sein Foto nicht öffentlich haben möchte --> Pn und ich entferne es.

Der "Freireiter"

Fotos sind im Album : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46065


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Jo

Coole Bilder.


----------



## fumancheleven (30. Januar 2012)

Da habt Ihr ja mal schöne Bilder gepostet. Für einen schönen ride danken Euch noch die zwei Blankenheimer die nicht mehr mit in Blankenheim waren.    Postet mal wenn Ihr mal eine für uns neue Region anstrebt.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2012)

john_sales schrieb:


>



Eine sehr gelunge Aufnahme von Brüderchens neuem Schatz...so sauber und ganz werden wir es wohl nie wieder sehen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Eine sehr gelunge Aufnahme von Brüderchens neuem Schatz...so sauber *und ganz* werden wir es wohl nie wieder sehen.


 aha hast du schon was abgeschraubt


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2012)

Die (mit ekeleregenden Granulaten versehene) Flasche?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2012)

Wir wollten wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Sonntag den 12 nach Belgien. Zu den Filthy Trails. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschließen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Februar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Eine sehr gelunge Aufnahme von Brüderchens neuem Schatz...so sauber und ganz werden wir es wohl nie wieder sehen.



Da könntest Du vielleicht recht haben

Sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder von Herrn Landhampe. Top.

Und die Bilder von J.S sind klasse.

War wirklich eine gelungener TT Tag.

@ Stunt-beck:
bin da raus. Fahre lieber ne Tour von der baufälligen Burg in Wormersdorf am Sonntag. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt.


Thomas


----------



## Freckles (1. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Sonntag den 12 nach Belgien. Zu den Filthy Trails. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Der Micha meint übernächsten Sonntag, den 12.02.


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Februar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Der Micha meint übernächsten Sonntag, den 12.02.



ups


----------



## PacMan (2. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Sonntag den 12 nach Belgien. Zu den Filthy Trails.


Das ist ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke. Muss ich mal im Auge behalten... vielleicht komme ich mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Februar 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Das ist ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke. Muss ich mal im Auge behalten... vielleicht komme ich mit.



Meinst du denn das ich dich noch erkenne? Solange wie wir uns schon nicht mehr gesehen haben.

Grüsse


----------



## PacMan (3. Februar 2012)

Ja, aber mein Bike ist doch noch das gleiche wie "damals"!


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2012)

Barbara und ich haben überlegt morgen ne kleine Runde (max 2 Stunden) um die T-burg zu drehen und danach im Monte Mare in Rheinbach ne Runde schwimmen bzw. saunen zu gehen.....wenn sich Jemand anschließen möchte...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich nicht so recht an die kleine Runde glauben kann: badei. Ob ich auch am Rheinbacher Teil der Veranstaltung teilnehme, weiß ich noch nicht, da muss ich noch Rücksprache mit der Chefin halten.

Bis morgen um 11:00 Uhr also, oder?

Freut sich schon: Eifel-Litti (grüßend)


----------



## bonsai.68 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ihr Winterharten Biker!!!
Ich dachte Ihr könnt eine kleine Aufmunterung bekommen.
Bei solchen Minusgraden 
Ich habe mir gedacht das Uwe bestimmt ein paar Fotos von Lapalma sehen möchte, Ihr sollt alle was davon haben  

Einfach auf den Link drücken


Viel Spaß beim Fernweh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (4. Februar 2012)

Ich denke wir werden dann auch um 11 Uhr an der Burg sein.


----------



## Pardus (4. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Winterharten Biker!!!
> Ich dachte Ihr könnt eine kleine Aufmunterung bekommen.
> Bei solchen Minusgraden
> Ich habe mir gedacht das Uwe bestimmt ein paar Fotos von Lapalma sehen möchte, Ihr sollt alle was davon haben
> ...



Hallo Michael,

tolle Bilder...

Michael (on any sunday), Uli (hummock) und ich sind ab dem 08.02. für eine Woche auf La Palma. Wie war das Wetter und die Temperaturen?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. Februar 2012)

jeder Sonnenstrahl wird ausgenutzt...










Gruß
Manfred​


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Februar 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Winterharten Biker!!!
> Ich dachte Ihr könnt eine kleine Aufmunterung bekommen.
> Bei solchen Minusgraden
> Ich habe mir gedacht das Uwe bestimmt ein paar Fotos von Lapalma sehen möchte, Ihr sollt alle was davon haben
> ...



Also nä, nä dat is ja alles total veblockt, viel zu warm un schönes wetter han se uch noch. Do blieve me doch leeve he.

Ne schöne Jross!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps.: Super Bilder


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. Februar 2012)

Welch wunderfeine Tour heute: Fantastisches Wetter, ein Vischeltal on the rocks und prima Mitfahrer. Ein besonderer Dank geht an die Guides, die immer wieder verblüffende Trails auch dort kennen, wo ich schon seit Jahren rumfahre.

Ehrensache, dass die TT-Standards beachtet wurden: 4x ein platter Hinterreifen (immer beim selben Piloten, der nicht mal so'n richtiger TTler war: Respekt, spätestens mit dieser feinen Leistung ist ihm die TT-Mitgliedschaft sicher) sowie ein zu Kapriolen neigender Freilauf bei einer forumsbekannten Bikerin - schon war die Bruttofahrtzeit  von den ohnehin zu belächelnden 2 auf runde 4 Stunden hochgedrückt. Zu siebt gestartet, zu zweit an der Tomburg eingetroffen - kann sich sehen lassen, oder? (na gut, verloren ging eigentlich nur einer, der Rest hielt noch in der Scheune Hof)

Nä, wat schön...

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Dart (5. Februar 2012)

Gelogen!

Niemals nicht!

Nein!

Nie!

Never ever!

Ich hatte keine 4 Platten, ich nicht.

OK, wo bekomme ich die Schweinekappe? Wer schickt mir den TT-Mitgliedsausweis?

Es ist wohl jedesmal das Ventil ausgerissen, vielleicht lag es an den Muttern auf dem Ventil oder der Kälte. Wie auch immer sehr ärgerlich das ganze.

Aber so bin ich halt noch bis nach Altenahr gewandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (5. Februar 2012)

Gefunden hab ich Jörg dann Line Dance tanzend (naja nicht ganz) in einem Western Saloon.
Schade, dass das mit den Platten war. War sonst ne tolle Tour mit lustigen Mitfahrern, die selbst bei der 4. Panne noch lachen konnten und sich die gute Laune nicht verderben ließen.
Ich komme gerne wieder.
@Eifel Litti
Danke fürs Begleiten bis zur Tomburg. Hätte ich den Weg alleine suchen müssen, würde Jörg jetzt wohl doch beim Line-Dance mitmachen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2012)

Es ist alles geschrieben worden....zu diesem feinen kurzen liti-rarischen Bericht gibt es eigentlich nur noch ein Öktschenfoto hinzu zu fügen:









....leider war die Scheune wegen Überfüllung geschlossen sodaß wir direkt weiter Richtung T-Burg gepilgert sind und uns danach bei Fam . Jaschob durch gefressen haben.
Nagut, Kuchen haben wir dann doch noch von der Scheune via Auto nach Wormersdorf transportiert.

...ich hoffe, die Rückfahrt unserer Gäste von der falschen Rheinseite konnte ohne (weitere) Komplikationen gestaltet werden.


P.S. 
Jörg, den Mitgliedsausweis schick ich dir dann die Tage zu.....spätestens aber wenn wir unsere Trikots haben...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. Februar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> (...) wenn wir unsere Trikots haben...



Word!


----------



## Dart (5. Februar 2012)

So, das Rad ist wieder geflickt, mal sehen wie lange es jetzt hält.

@Oliver:
Vielen Dank für den Schlauch von dir. Ist mir bei dem vielen Hinterrad aus- und einbauen durchgegangen. Schick mir doch bitte eine PN, damit wir die Rückgabe abstimmen können.

@Daywalker:
Auch an Dich nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Aber nur so als Hinweis: Auch ein Ersatzschlauch sollte Lochfrei sein   .

Ansonsten Auch von mir Dank für die Tour.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2012)

Nicht dass hier jemand meint, es ist alles nur Ironie oder Spass. Ich selbst musste ebenso schwer für die TT Mitgliedschaft arbeiten. Zuerst die Schweinekappe in Finale und dann erst gab es den Ausweis




Ich bin natürlich stolz auf meine 5-Stellige Nummer. Die Prolls haben 6- und 7-Stellige Nummern!

-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2012)

Noch 2 Fotos von einem frostigen aber sehr schönen Tag im TT-Land


----------



## route61 (5. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> So, das Rad ist wieder geflickt, mal sehen wie lange es jetzt hält.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich an eine Szene erinnern, als AnjaR bei der Seelscheider Glühweintour über ihren Lenker springen mußte, weil ihr Mantel geplatzt war. Der war, so wurde mir zugetragen, von Dir montiert worden.




Vielleicht solltest Du etwas an Deinen Reifen-Skills arbeiten 

Hatte allerdings auch etwas gutes: Es stellte sich rechtzeitig vor dem Ernstfall heraus, dass alle meine Kabelbinder spröde geworden waren .

Zu Deiner Ehrenrettung muss ich sagen: Der Singlespeed-Umbau letztes Jahr an meinem Rad in Todenfeld war super!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab' so watt geahnt - im den Homelands würden mer bei so viel Sonne nix reissen können; bedeuten die vielen Pfähle: Bis hierher wird geräumt!? So viel Spaß in 2 Bildern hört eigentlich schon wieder in 'ne Form von Kalender... LG, schön dass Ihr's Euch im großen Draussen manifestiert (!) habt, der Pete.


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2012)

Um zurück zum eingendlich TT Thema zurück zu kommen. Hier ab 2:00min




wie ein gechipptes Laufrad wieder perfekt zentriet wird.
-trekki


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Februar 2012)

Jetzt sach aber nicht, der freundliche Biker heisst W. aus A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (7. Februar 2012)

Hat der Cycleman bei einer Tour in Burghholz mal gezeigt.
Man wundert sich aber trotzdem
Der Fahrer hatt die Tour aber abgebrochen


----------



## john_sales (7. Februar 2012)

Bei der TTTour von Rothe Kreuz hatte ich auch ein Chipreifen, 
das war noch mit dem weißen Rad. 
Ich hab dann das Rad auch einfach zurückgebogen, 
scheint außer Luk und meinem Nachfahrenden keiner mitbekommen zu haben.
Ich war erstaunt wie grade das Ding noch lief.
Ist direkt beim ersten Trail passiert, die Tour war trotzdem super.^^


----------



## shmee (7. Februar 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten wenn das Wetter es zulässt am Sonntag den 12 nach Belgien. Zu den Filthy Trails. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Grüsse MIcha



Nachdem mir die Schwägerin aus Aachen am Telefon erzählte, dass dort reichlich Schnee liegt, habe ich mal nachgeschaut, laut Webcam in Maastricht (paar km von den Filthys) ist dort auch alles weiß gepudert. Insofern würde ich mir das sparen, da hartgefrorener Boden und Holzbrücken + Schnee = kein Spaß, zumindest ohne Spikes.


----------



## john_sales (7. Februar 2012)

Es liegt nicht viel Schnee, und die Straßen sind auch wieder frei, 
aber im Aachener Stadtwald rutscht man schon, weils einfach megakalt ist. 
Wie es drüben auf den Filthys aussieht kann ich nicht sagen

Gruß aus Aachen


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2012)

Wegen Trikots : TT'ler bitte in die IG schauen


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Februar 2012)

auch ein par Bilder von uns



Haben sogar interessante Tiere gesehen





es gab sogar Mitfahrer die nicht glauben wollte das der Bach zugefroren war.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöne Tour heute in (fast) fremden Gefilden gefahren.
Vielen Dank für das Guiden an Jörg und Anja, die uns ein matschfreies Naafbachtal gezeigt haben.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Melde mich gut erhalten und voller guter Laune zurück in Köln .

Das Land und die Zeit da unten war echt der Hammer!!! Ein absoluter Traum für jemanden, der Natur, Strand und Berge liebt. Aber Ihr habt mir schon gefehlt 

Momentan habe ich noch leichte Probleme mich wieder einzuleben. Wollte gerade mit dem Bike einkaufen.... ohne Regensachen und ohne Handschuhe bin ich nicht weit gekommen.... aber gut, ich habe jetzt immerhin schon mal ein leckeres Frühstück. 
Und vielleicht könnt Ihr mir mal sagen, wann hier die Sonne aufgeht????? Es sind jetzt schon fast 10 Uhr und in Köln ist es immer noch stockdunkel 

Beim Aldi gibt es schon Ostersachen  und ich habe meinen Adventskalender noch gar nicht gegessen..... ich war wohl doch etwas länger weg. Kam mir gar nicht so vor.

Ist in den nächsten Tagen bikemässig was geplant? Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, habe ich zwar gar keine Lust, würde mich aber gerne von jemandem mit mehr Motivation überzeugen lassen, ein Ründchen zu drehen  aber nur ganz langsam!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2012)

Hi Melanie,

wilkommen zurück in der kalten Heimat . Wann gibt es denn den Multimedia-Abend??? Die vielen Bilder auf FB machen lust auf mehr.

Jetzt steht aber erst mal Karneval an, danach kann man wieder über eine Tour nachdenken.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> wilkommen zurück in der kalten Heimat . Wann gibt es denn den Multimedia-Abend??? Die vielen Bilder auf FB machen lust auf mehr.


Dankedanke! Sobald ich die 19,7GB aussortiert habe  Dank der ewig langen Rückreise habe ich bereits 7GB bearbeitet und wenn das Wetter hier so "toll" bleibt, schaffe ich vor Karneval vielleicht auch noch den Rest (wobei in 8 Wochen sich hier auch so einige andere Dinge gesammelt haben....). Also so irgendwie nach Karneval oder Anfang März.



Dart schrieb:


> Jetzt steht aber erst mal Karneval an, danach kann man wieder über eine Tour nachdenken.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Jörg


Männer!!!! Einfach nicht multitaskingfähig 
Klappt das dann "über Touren nachdenken" und Fotosgucken gleichzeitig?????


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Februar 2012)

Welcome back, Melanie!
Apropos Tour, hast Du denn alles vergessen?
Da trifft sich ein gewisses Trüppchen sonntags um 11.00 Uhr an so´ner
kaputten Burg!


----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Männer!!!! Einfach nicht multitaskingfähig
> Klappt das dann "über Touren nachdenken" und Fotosgucken gleichzeitig?????


 
Na klar . Wir planen dann, wie wir die einzelnen Spots auf den Fotos zu einer netten, nicht zu anstrengenden Tagestour kombinieren können.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Welcome back, Melanie!
> Apropos Tour, hast Du denn alles vergessen?
> Da trifft sich ein gewisses Trüppchen sonntags um 11.00 Uhr an so´ner
> kaputten Burg!



Na dann beantrage ich für Sonntag schon mal eine Wiedereingliederungsrunde!!! Nicht, dass ich nach zwei Monaten chillen da mit Olli und John alleine stehe


----------



## Juppidoo (14. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> bla, bla....
> 
> Männer!!!! Einfach nicht multitaskingfähig
> Klappt das dann "über Touren nachdenken" und Fotosgucken gleichzeitig?????



Es war die letzten Wochen so schön ruhig und friedlich...


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Es war die letzten Wochen so schön ruhig und friedlich...


Du meinst langweilig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (14. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema TT-Trip:
> 
> -Zeitpunkt wäre in der ersten oder zweiten Septemberwoche
> -wir möchten schon gerne einen MTB-Urlaub gestalten,Ziele da im Mai schon RR ansteht
> ...




Also ich würde auch noch mal Livigno ins Gespräch bringen wollen. Die ersten 2 Septemberwochen sehen doch vom Durchschnittswetter nicht schlecht aus: 

http://www.urlaubplanen.org/europa/italien/klima/klima-Livigno/

Oder was ist mit Vinschgau?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## supasini (14. Februar 2012)

@surftigresa:
welcome back! - bei der Durchsicht deiner WP-Einträge fiel mir auf, dass du immer "nur" beiken warst: Down under spukt mir seit über 20 Jahren - aber wegen einer ganz anderen Spochart! - im Kopf rum. Hast du gar nicht über Surfen/Windsurfen nachgedacht?!

Ich geh jetzt ein bisschen Rennradfahren (vielleicht) und dann pack ich meine Skisachen rein: über Karneval gibt's Pauda!


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Februar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch noch mal Livigno ins Gespräch bringen wollen. Die ersten 2 Septemberwochen sehen doch vom Durchschnittswetter nicht schlecht aus:
> 
> http://www.urlaubplanen.org/europa/italien/klima/klima-Livigno/
> 
> ...



Wäre d´rüber nachzudenken, allerdings muß der Ort wohl ziemlich häßlich
sein, also nix mit schönem Ambiente!


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na dann beantrage ich für Sonntag schon mal eine Wiedereingliederungsrunde!!! Nicht, dass ich nach zwei Monaten chillen da mit Olli und John alleine stehe


Für Sonntag muss ich leider eine Absage geben - bin immer noch nicht wieder Fit.





Dafür habe mich jetzt am Rücken rasiert. Aber nur Links! Sonst werde ich zu schnell.

@Olli: zeig ihr die Gegend.

-trekki


----------



## Freckles (14. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Für Sonntag muss ich leider eine Absage geben - bin immer noch nicht wieder Fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohwei , was hast du denn gemacht?? Ist dir etwa wieder ein Hund vor's Rad gelaufen?

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!

Angela


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

@supasini,
Ziel war diesmal wirklich, Land und Leute kennen zu lernen. Die ersten Wochen hatte ich zwar ein Bike, habe das aber bis auf die beiden Ausnahmen in der Nähe von Sydney (Zufall) und Canberra (ja, das war geplant) nur genutzt, um mehr zu sehen und nicht alles zu Fuss machen zu müssen. Sport war das nicht wirklich.
Ich habe unglaublich viel gesehen in der Zeit. Gut 10.500km mit dem Camper, 750km mit dem Bike und ca. 400km zu Fuss. In Sydney habe ich 3 Tage verbracht, ansonsten hatte ich jede Nacht einen anderen Schlafplatz. Im Grunde immer unterwegs und damit nicht Surfurlaubkompatibel.
Sport hat schon immer mein Leben bestimmt und wird es auch wieder tun. Für zwei Monate sollte das einfach mal anders sein. Ich bin viel gewandert, war schnorcheln, habe mich sehr viel mit Australien und seiner (sehr kurzen) Geschichte beschäftigt, stundenlang mit Leuten gequatscht, Tiere beobachtet.... Ab und zu habe ich mal kurz überlegt, mir ein Surfboard oder richtiges MTB zu leihen. Ohne gross nachzudenken habe ich mich aber dann doch immer wieder dafür entschieden, lieber noch etwas neues entdecken zu gehen. Und es war immer die richtige Entscheidung! Der Urlaub war einfach grandios!!!! Auch ohne Sport..... vielleicht sogar "weil ohne Sport"..... keine Ahnung.

Den nächsten Urlaub in Australien würde ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder etwas mehr als Sporturlaub gestalten. Nachdem, was ich alles gesehen und erlebt habe, habe jetzt nicht mehr so sehr den Drang "das Land kennen lernen zu müssen". Für einen reinen Sporturlaub ist Australien aber viel zu schön!!!!!!!! Definitiv würde ich immer wieder auch genügend Zeit für das Land an sich einplanen.

So, und damit jetzt keiner anfängt sich hier Sorgen zu machen planen wir mal lieber wieder einen Bikeurlaub:
@Freckles,
LIVIGNO!!!!!!! Mein Reden 

@Redfraggle,
die Berge entschädigen für alles. Und so hässlich finde ich das Dorf jetzt echt nicht.

Gruss,
Melli, immer noch die alte


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2012)

trekki, was isn das fürn fläschchen? oil of rohloff?


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Gut 10.500km mit dem Camper, 750km mit dem Bike und ca. 400km zu Fuss.



Bist ja fast wie Stuntzi 

Warste auch aufm Eiers rock? Haste vielleicht sogar Trails dort runter gefunden?


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

@Trekki,

gute Besserung!!!!!!

Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bist ja fast wie Stuntzi
> 
> Warste auch aufm Eiers rock? Haste vielleicht sogar Trails dort runter gefunden?


 
Nein.... es gibt noch Gründe, noch mal runter zu fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wäre d´rüber nachzudenken, allerdings muß der Ort wohl ziemlich häßlich
> sein, also nix mit schönem Ambiente!



...man kann sich alles und jeden doch schön trinken?!

Kannst ja Donnerstag schon mal üben 

und weg...


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> trekki, was isn das fürn fläschchen? oil of rohloff?


Nee, oil of trekki (c) .
Das ganze war eigendlich nicht grossartiges. Der Arzt hat mir nur ein harmloses Lipom unter der Haut rausgeschnitten. Daher auch der Bluterguss (blauer Fleck) und die Flasche um das tiefer liegende abzusaugen.

Also: Gewichtstuning, Rasur und Regenerationsphase. 

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2012)

Übrigens: Oil of Rohloff habe ich auch


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nee, oil of trekki (c) .
> Das ganze war eigendlich nicht grossartiges. Der Arzt hat mir nur ein harmloses Lipom unter der Haut rausgeschnitten. Daher auch der Bluterguss (blauer Fleck) und die Flasche um das tiefer liegende abzusaugen.
> 
> Also: Gewichtstuning, Rasur und Regenerationsphase.
> ...



Clever!
Mal im Ernst:gute Besserung!


----------



## othom (14. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nee, oil of trekki (c) .
> Das ganze war eigendlich nicht grossartiges. Der Arzt hat mir nur ein harmloses Lipom unter der Haut rausgeschnitten. Daher auch der Bluterguss (blauer Fleck) und die Flasche um das tiefer liegende abzusaugen.
> 
> Also: Gewichtstuning, Rasur und Regenerationsphase.
> ...



war dann aber auch schon was größer gewesen, wenn geschnippelt wurde 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Handlampe (17. Februar 2012)

Für alle Trikotinterssierten TT'ler gibt es in der IG wieder Infos.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wegen Tour morgen. Wenns nicht aus Eimern kübelt wird morgen von der Tomburg aus gefahren.


Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2012)

Montag: 10 Uhr ab Dernau?

Ist wer dabei?


----------



## shmee (18. Februar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Montag: 10 Uhr ab Dernau?
> 
> Ist wer dabei?



Wenn's nicht aus Eimern kübelt, bin ich dabei. Wo genau in Dernau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. Februar 2012)

Es eimert zwar nicht aus Kübeln, aber ich bin trotzdem raus......  Für Karneval und Biken bin ich anscheinend mittlerweile zu alt 

@Daywalker,
Ich hab' Dir noch ein paar Infos per Mail geschickt. Bitte mal reinschauen.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Es eimert zwar nicht aus Kübeln, aber ich bin trotzdem raus......  Für Karneval und Biken bin ich anscheinend mittlerweile zu alt
> 
> @Daywalker,
> Ich hab' Dir noch ein paar Infos per Mail geschickt. Bitte mal reinschauen.
> ...



......und heute abend steht ein Eintrag von 20 Punkten im WP bei Dir

hab schon geantwortet


----------



## meg-71 (19. Februar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Montag: 10 Uhr ab Dernau?
> 
> Ist wer dabei?



Ist auch 12 Uhr möglich? 
Starte schon diese Nacht in meine Nachtschichtwoche und dann ist 10 Uhr ein bischen zu früh.

Helau... Michael


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist auch 12 Uhr möglich?
> Starte schon diese Nacht in meine Nachtschichtwoche und dann ist 10 Uhr ein bischen zu früh.
> 
> Helau... Michael



Jörn wollte mit und muß schon um 16 Uhr wieder daheim sein.
Wir können dich aber gerne um 12 irgendwo aufsammeln.

@chris: Dernau Bahnhof


----------



## surftigresa (19. Februar 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> ....
> Helau... Michael


 
Micha, das heisst Alaaf!!!! 

Aber was soll man von Leuten, die nur Biken im Kopf haben auch anderes erwarten


----------



## meg-71 (19. Februar 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Micha, das heisst Alaaf!!!!
> 
> Aber was soll man von Leuten, die nur Biken im Kopf haben auch anderes erwarten



Melli ach nee isch will doch nur poduziren....

@ Uwe wo denn? Ich würde auch mit dem Auto erst mal bis Dernau anreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. Februar 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Melli ach nee isch will doch nur poduziren....


na da wollen wir ja alle das gleiche


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2012)

Nabend!

Ein recht übersichtliches Trüppchen war heute an der Tomburg versamelt. Nämlich nur einer. Der Massive Sepp. Wo war Oli?? Zuhause. Aber nicht lange. Zu dritt ging es dann durch teilweise dichtes Schneetreiben richtung Michelsberg. Wahnsinn, was da oben ein Schnee lag. Wenn man bedenkt, wie warm es gestern war.
War eine klasse Tour. 
Danke

Ciao Thomas

Verdammt, falscher account!!


----------



## meg-71 (20. Februar 2012)

Herrlische Tour* wunderschöner Tag und Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind.

* zumindest den Teil den wir gefahren sind, ich kann nicht für den Teil sprechen den die anderen noch geschoben haben.

LG Michael


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2012)

Nunja, kann den Entusiasmus von unserem Micha nicht ganz teilen. Die Schieberei über irgendwelche Holzrückerampen mit Cool Stop Bremsbodenbelag war nicht spassig. 
Der vergessene Trail sollte auch umbenannt werden in: Der sich versteckende Trail. Immer suche ich mir den Wolf um den Einstieg zu finden. Die ganze Gegend rund um Resch ist eh ziemlich zum :kotz:
Aber ich lerne es nicht...immer glaube ich dort noch was zu finden...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Februar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nunja, kann den Entusiasmus von unserem Micha nicht ganz teilen. Die Schieberei über irgendwelche Holzrückerampen mit Cool Stop Bremsbodenbelag war nicht spassig.
> Der vergessene Trail sollte auch umbenannt werden in: Der sich versteckende Trail. Immer suche ich mir den Wolf um den Einstieg zu finden. Die ganze Gegend rund um Resch ist eh ziemlich zum :kotz:
> Aber ich lerne es nicht...immer glaube ich dort noch was zu finden...



Also ich kann nicht klagen: Wetter jot, Zuch jot und der Saal jot also alles jot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wor also alles jot.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Februar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nunja, kann den Entusiasmus von unserem Micha nicht ganz teilen. Die Schieberei über irgendwelche Holzrückerampen mit Cool Stop Bremsbodenbelag war nicht spassig.
> Der vergessene Trail sollte auch umbenannt werden in: Der sich versteckende Trail. Immer suche ich mir den Wolf um den Einstieg zu finden. Die ganze Gegend rund um Resch ist eh ziemlich zum :kotz:
> Aber ich lerne es nicht...immer glaube ich dort noch was zu finden...



Das liegt wohl daran, daß Du mit allem Nachdruck den richtigen Namen des Ortes Rech beukottierst !

Wenigstens haben wir zum Schluß der Tour noch einen neuen kurzen 
Trail entdeckt und herausgefunden, daß es nicht nur einen Nolls Nück sondern einen Patt Nück gibt.Hätte mich mit meinen Geschwistern totgelacht (kleiner Insider).


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2012)

Das Design vom Trikot steht soweit.
Nur noch ein paar Korrekturen von unserer Designerin und die Sache könnte in Druck gehen.
Ich bitte also alle Tomburger in die IG zu schauen und natürlich auch schon zu bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

Ey Uwe,
wo lasst ihr die machen ? 
Jeroß us dr Eefel


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Uwe,
> wo lasst ihr die machen ?
> Jeroß us dr Eefel



Bei ESJOD


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

Ok. Wir machen diesmal bei Acton. Bei Esjod hatten wir letztes mal bei einigen Probleme mit Abrieb im Bereich der Schultergurte des Rucksacks mal sehn was die taugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2012)

Da hatten wir noch nie ein Problem, würde ich bei Esjod reklamieren!


----------



## hornoc (24. Februar 2012)

Wie hat meine Mama immer gesagt "Jong, Esjod...damett de jätt wiss". 

Die besagten Abriebstellen haben wir übrigens auch. Ich würde es als eine Art Knötchenbildung bezeichnen.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2012)

Wieso haben wir die nicht!!! Habt den billigen Stoff genommen!!! 

Ich fahre zu 99% mit Rucksack und die Dinger sind einwandfrei!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist der Unterschied bei denen zwischen "Freeride" Shirt und "Normalem radtrikot" denke das die freeride Dinger bisschen strapazierfähiger sind.
Konnte mir eigentlich schon vorher einleuchten das rennradsachen nix taugen, so wie alles unter 50mm Reifenbreite


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2012)

ich und ne rennpelle, dat sieht ja ******** aus!
So genug im fremden Revier gespamt.
@all
Have a nice weekend!

Yogi, der gleich sein Bike holt!


----------



## sinux (25. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich und ne rennpelle, dat sieht ja ******** aus!



Yogi - in zarten Saitling - The Cycling Sausage


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. März 2012)

Nabend!

Melde mich mal zurück aus Terneriffa.

WAS für eine Insel!!!!!!!! MTB Herz was willst Du me(e)hr

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2012)

Fährt heute Jemand ab der Tomburg?


----------



## sinux (4. März 2012)

Ich fahre heute *zur *Tomburg....
Die Kids wollen kraxeln - ich komme mit dem Radel. Vllt. sieht man sich ja im Wald.
Geplante Route ist erstmal über die Steinbach hoch nach Scheuren, Todenfeld, Hochbachtal runter bis Tomburg....mal sehen...

...und damit es klar ist und keine Mistverständnisse aufkommen, nicht auf mich warten.....ich bin def. nicht um 11h da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robikhan (4. März 2012)

Ich wollte mich auch nochmal zeigen
bin um 11.00 an der Ruine
VG
Robert


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2012)

robikhan schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auch nochmal zeigen
> bin um 11.00 an der Ruine
> VG
> Robert



Hi Robert....schade eigentlich, hätte dich gern nochmal gesehen, hab mich allerdings jetzt mit Oli zu einer kleinen Rennradrunde verabredet.
Wetter soll ja  nicht so doll werden.


----------



## robikhan (7. März 2012)

Hi Uwe,
is bei mir immer ein Zeitproblem, da ich am WE max. 2-4h unterwegs bin und Ihr in der Regel eher länger radelt. 
Wird jedoch nochmal klappen....


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2012)

wer ist denn am Sonntag an der Burg? Oder gibt es vielleicht noch Interessenten für Malmedy?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (8. März 2012)

Eventuell bin ich Sonntag noch mal an der Ruine dabei. Kommt darauf an, wieweit ich Samstag mit Kofferpacken, Eltern verabschieden,... komme. Aber ich würd ja schon gerne


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich Sonntag noch mal an der Ruine dabei. Kommt darauf an, wieweit ich Samstag mit Kofferpacken, Eltern verabschieden,... komme. Aber ich würd ja schon gerne



Ja schön, würde gerne auch was teschnicher fahren.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. März 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja schön, würde gerne auch was teschnicher fahren.
> 
> Grüsse


 
Das würde passen, weil wenn dann würde ich das Enduro mitbringen. Das Liteville ist dann schon eingepackt und freut sich voll aufgeregt auf die grosse Reise......


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. März 2012)

Waaas? Schon wieder Reise? Irgendwas mach ich falsch...


----------



## surftigresa (8. März 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Waaas? Schon wieder Reise? Irgendwas mach ich falsch...


 
Yip. Und diesmal sogar auf Kosten "anderer".... manchmal hat's auch Vorteile, einen Chef zu haben  und vor allem einen Chef-Chef der auch biked


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...

Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?

Doodle zur Terminfindung http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

schönes WE
C.


----------



## surftigresa (9. März 2012)

Bin für den 11.03


----------



## AnjaR (9. März 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bin für den 11.03


 
Sollen wir dann direkt von Dir aus starten?


----------



## surftigresa (9. März 2012)

Gute Idee!!!!

Mir fehlen eh noch ein paar WP-Punkte....


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> 
> Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.
> 
> ...



Samstag kann ich nicht und da der Pokerabend wohl spät wird, fällt der 
Sonntag auch flach bzw. falls es Sonntag werden würde, bestände natürlich die Option sich später einzuklinken ( wie letztes Jahr )!


----------



## Nightjumper73 (10. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich musste, mir einen neuen Account erstellen.....

was früher AGE 73 war, ist jetzt Nightjumper73 

Das/Die/Den Avatar habe ich aus meiner Playstation übernommen.
Bin früher halt gern Nachts unterwegs gewesen und in Disco´s rumgehobst....

@Uwe

könntest Du mich wieder zu den IG einladen, sonst sehe ich nix.

bis bald und viele Grüße
Angelo


----------



## Trekki (13. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> 
> Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.
> 
> ...


Das Wochenende naht und solch eine Tagestour sollte doch etwas geplant sein. Im letzten Jahr haben wir uns Sonntag morgen in Mehlem getroffen (war für mich sehr günstig  ), dann zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Rodderberg, bei Stunt-Beck ein ausgiebiges Frühstück und dann ab mittags mit den Tomburgern eine Runde südlich der Ahr. Wer hat einen Vorschlag für dieses Jahr?

Der Doodle steht jetzt 8:8. Das Wetter soll bis Freitag immer besser werden, danach gehts wieder abwärts.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2012)

Mein Vorschlag wäre Ihr kommt mich besuchen. Hier geht die Sonne auch erst um 8:00 Uhr auf. Dann ist es was entspannter als letztes Jahr 

@John,
wäre das für Dich günstiger?


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre Ihr kommt mich besuchen. Hier geht die Sonne auch erst um 8:00 Uhr auf. Dann ist es was entspannter als letztes Jahr
> 
> @John,
> wäre das für Dich günstiger?



Dann würde allerdings das frühstück bei uns ausfallen

Wie gehts dir? Flug gut überstanden und gut angekommen?

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2012)

Dafür könnten wir an meinem "Haus am See" grillen 

Mir geht es bestens! Danke! Guter Flug, nette Leut und der Frühling hält seit heute hier Einzug. Schnell nach Feierabend noch das Bike zusammenbauen 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Wochenende naht und solch eine Tagestour sollte doch etwas geplant sein. Im letzten Jahr haben wir uns Sonntag morgen in Mehlem getroffen (war für mich sehr günstig  ), dann zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Rodderberg, bei Stunt-Beck ein ausgiebiges Frühstück und dann ab mittags mit den Tomburgern eine Runde südlich der Ahr. Wer hat einen Vorschlag für dieses Jahr?
> 
> Der Doodle steht jetzt 8:8. Das Wetter soll bis Freitag immer besser werden, danach gehts wieder abwärts.
> 
> -trekki



Bitte für Infos in den Dienstagsfahrer-Thread schauen.

danke!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. März 2012)

Da sich das Wetter ja nächste Woche wieder berappeln soll. Würde ich gerne am Sonntag den 25. nach Malmedy fahren. Mir wurde ja gesagt das ich die Tour in den Frühling legen sollte. Dies ist hiermit nun getan. Wer also Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Wir könnten noch zwei Räder und Mitfahrer aufnehmen.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2012)

Hi Micha,
da bin ich auf dem Weg ins Vinschgau und suche dort den Frühling 

Schönes WE!
C.


----------



## shmee (16. März 2012)

Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus? Wetter ist ja mäßig angesagt, aber ich könnte mich durchaus zu einer Runde ab der Burgruine motivieren.


----------



## meg-71 (16. März 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus? Wetter ist ja mäßig angesagt, aber ich könnte mich durchaus zu einer Runde ab der Burgruine motivieren.



Ich wäre auch zu einer Runde um die Burg zu haben.
11 Uhr wie immer?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Redfraggle (16. März 2012)

Würde sagen, falls es nicht in Strömen regnet, Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Tomburg geht klar! 

@ Stuntbeck Micha:Uwe wollte am 25.ten als Auswärtsspiel den Hasselbachgraben fahren, vielleicht kriegen wir den Malmedytermin ja noch geschoben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. März 2012)

Darf ich Sonntag mit?


----------



## supasini (16. März 2012)

Sonntags dürfen alle mit - sogar du!
willst du von Öö mit dem Radel anreisen oder mit dem Auto? Ich müsste auch noch mal an der Urine aufschlagen...


----------



## yogi71 (17. März 2012)

Wolltest Du mit dem Bike? Wann wolltest Du dann los`?


----------



## Redfraggle (17. März 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Darf ich Sonntag mit?



Klaro!


----------



## yogi71 (17. März 2012)

So,werde mit dem Auto anreisen ansonsten schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht!

Bis morgen 11 an der Ruine!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2012)

Heute jemand an der Ruine? Hier in EU regnet es! Wäre trotzdem da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (18. März 2012)

Also ich würde es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Wäre aber abzuwarten, ob auch jemand kommt, der sich auskennt. Ich könnte nämlich höchstens 10 mal um die Ruine fahren als Guide.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2012)

Also hier regnet es auch , da hab ich keine Lust zu fahren.
Soll wohl gegen nachmittag aufziehen, wie wär´s dann mit 7GB, Chris?!


----------



## meg-71 (18. März 2012)

Alo ich bin raus, Schlammschlacht hatte ich schon letztes Wochenende.
Die die fahren wollen, viel Spass.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shmee (18. März 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also hier regnet es auch , da hab ich keine Lust zu fahren.
> Soll wohl gegen nachmittag aufziehen, wie wär´s dann mit 7GB, Chris?!



Hört sich gut an. Sollen wir so zwischen 13-14 Uhr noch mal sprechen?


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2012)

Schade, dann dreh ich alleine ne Runde! Bis demnächst!


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2012)

Da war es wohl gut, dass wir die Tagestour schon gestern gemacht haben. Bis abends um 7 gab es keinen Regentropfen, sogar einige Stunden Sonnenschein.
Heute habe ich aber dicke Beine.
Nojan, du auch? 

-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Sollen wir so zwischen 13-14 Uhr noch mal sprechen?



Yoh!


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2012)

Hab mal wieder einen Stammtisch ins LMB gesetzt.
Zur Anmeldung geht´s hier!


----------



## NoJan (18. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Da war es wohl gut, dass wir die Tagestour schon gestern gemacht haben. Bis abends um 7 gab es keinen Regentropfen, sogar einige Stunden Sonnenschein.
> Heute habe ich aber dicke Beine.
> Nojan, du auch?
> 
> -trekki



Nein eigentlich überhaupt nicht, habs wohl schon gestern hinter mich gebracht (an dem letzten Berg in der Eifel) - irgendwie ungewöhnlich


----------



## blitzfitz (18. März 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal für nächste Woche einen Termin für das nächste TT Auswärtsspiel ins LMB gesetzt.

Wenn sich viele Mitfahrer finden sollten, mache ich vielleicht zwei Gruppen, so dass jeder etwas für sich findet. 

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung:  CLICK!!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. März 2012)

..


----------



## supasini (18. März 2012)

Hi Ralf, dein Link funzt nicht, das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12776 ist der richtige...


----------



## blitzfitz (18. März 2012)

Danke, Martin. Jetzt geht's. 



supasini schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, dein Link funzt nicht, das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12776 ist der richtige...


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2012)

Termin mal vorgemerkt, bei seniorengerechter Startzeit und dem zu erwartenden "Arbeitsaufwand" bin ich dabei. Nun muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen....


----------



## supasini (18. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Termin mal vorgemerkt, bei seniorengerechter Startzeit und dem zu erwartenden "Arbeitsaufwand" bin ich dabei. Nun muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen....



vollinhaltliche Zustimmung - merk mich auch mal vor!


----------



## surftigresa (19. März 2012)

Mal was ganz was anderes: Biken in Michigan....
Wie durch ein Wunder hat sich der Schnee von letzterWoche mit meiner Ankunft schlagartig in strahlend blauem Himmel und mittlerweile 25ºC verwandelt! Die Leute hier können es alle gar nicht fassen,aber mir solls Recht sein. 
Nachdem ich mich die ersten Tage mit Asphaltausfahrten zum Lake Michigan begnügen musste, bin ich gestern und heute dann auf Trailsuche gegangen. Erfolgreich!!!!  45 Minuten östlich von hier beginnt eine kleine Hügelkette und Wald. Dort sind eine ganze Menge Trails extra für Mountainbiker liebevoll angelegt worden. Viele Höhenmeter macht man nicht, aber man fährt bis zu 20km auf 100%-Singletrail immer wieder fein einpaar Meter rauf und dann ein paar Anlieger wieder runter. Reine Flowtrails ohne technische Schwierigkeiten, aber wirklich richtig spassig!!! Nur mit den Bäumen muss man aufpassen. Die Trails sind teilweise sehr eng und ein 680mm Lenker passt oft nur so gerade.











Gestern waren es gut 40km und 650Hm (ein Trail zweimal gefahren) und heute gut 40km und 500Hm (ein Trail dreimal gefahren).

Die Trails werden super gepflegt, zum Grossteil bei Nässe gesperrt damit sie nicht kaputt gefahren werden und sind richtig toll ausgeschildert. Verfahren einfach unmöglich.

Begleitet wird man von ganz vielen Eichhörnchen in allen Farbkombinationen und kleinen Streifenhörnchen. Biker sind am WE auch eine Menge unterwegs, aber es zieht sich alles gut auseinander. 
Manchmal hängen auch arme Stofftiere im Baum....






Ihr seht, es geht mir gut





 und ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Wetter so bleibt und dann auch die längeren Trails mit mehr Höhenunterschied so langsam aufgemacht werden.

Ach ja, das Ganze kostet für ganz Michigan eine Jahresgebührvon ca. 25 Euro. Für das Trailnetz würde ich die in Deutschland auch gerne bezahlen..

Viele Grüsse,
Melli

P.s.: Wer Lust hat auf ein Auswärtsspiel, ich hab' da in meinem Apartment noch eine ganze Etage frei


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2012)

Komm, hör auf, die Bilder sind doch ausm Kottenforst 

Tja, woanders werden Biker eben nicht als Störenfriede angesehen so wie bei uns. Allerdings, wer würde sich denn bei uns an ein Verbot bei Nässe halten? Sowas kennt man hier doch nur ausm Park oder Hüpfburgen.

Viel Spaß weiterhin!

PS:
Am 17. Juni fährt die Nascar auf dem Michigan Spoeedway, ich komm dich besuchen!


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, woanders werden Biker eben nicht als Störenfriede angesehen so wie bei uns.


Da muss ich hieran denken




Ort: Rainbow Trail, Colorado in 2011

Das mit dem Schnee ist wohl einiges an glück. Ich hatte anfang Juni 2011 es so:




Jedoch liegt dies etwas höher als Mellis Trails am See: Independence Pass mit 3687m

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder einen Stammtisch ins LMB gesetzt.
> Zur Anmeldung geht´s hier!



Moin Barbara,
juut, dass du den Stammtisch nicht aus dem Auge verlierst bzw. regelmäßig ausschreibst! 

An dem Tag, da treib ich mich noch in südlichen Gefilden herum, müsst ihr ohne mich was trinken... 

Schönen Gruß und bis die Tage!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2012)

Huhu 
Hier schonmal ein Termin für euer Auswärtsspiel im April: Feytal Deluxe 
Der Bauherr aus Alfter hatte mich gebeten, da lass ich mich natürlich nich lumpen. Ja so sind wir Bauherren zueinander 

Grüße
Hubäth


----------



## supasini (20. März 2012)

Hi Hubi, Feytal oder Veytal? (Ich kenn mich im zweiteren naturgemäß besser aus - umso interessanter wäre das erste!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2012)

Feytal mit F wie Ferd


----------



## supasini (20. März 2012)

Cool.
schreibsch mir in den Kalenda!


----------



## sinux (20. März 2012)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal für nächste Woche einen Termin für das nächste TT Auswärtsspiel ins LMB gesetzt.
> 
> Wenn sich viele Mitfahrer finden sollten, mache ich vielleicht zwei Gruppen, so dass jeder etwas für sich findet.
> 
> ...



Wird Fam. politisch geklärt  - mein Interesse ist jedenfalls groß


----------



## PacMan (21. März 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Uwe wollte am 25.ten als Auswärtsspiel den Hasselbachgraben fahren, ...


OK, dieses Wochenende macht ihr das anscheinend nicht. Aber sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr das nachholt! Da würde ich gerne mitkommen. Oder mich auch als Guido anbieten, falls ihr noch keinen habt.

Und eure Malmedy-Pläne halte ich auch mal im Auge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2012)

Oha, Hasselbach Sonntach is dat nich watt krimninell ? Oder geht dat ?
Bin den bisher immer nur Wochentags gefahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und eure Malmedy-Pläne halte ich auch mal im Auge...



Das kannst du gerne machen. Da ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag da aufkreutze.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## PacMan (22. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oha, Hasselbach Sonntach is dat nich watt krimninell ? Oder geht dat ?


Also ich fahre den meistens Samstags. Das ist normalerweise kein Problem, da der für Wanderer (oder zumindest für "Spaziergänger") doch schon etwas weit abseits liegt.
Klar, wenn dann doch mal jemand entgegenkommt, sollte man natürlich möglichst aktiv Platz machen.



			
				Stunt-beck schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag da aufkreutze


Achso, du fährst doch diesen Sonntag dahin?! Ich dachte, du hättest das verschoben.
Wir haben jetzt für Sonntag die Eupener Randonnée eingeplant. Schade, dann sieht man sich wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Handlampe (25. März 2012)

Hier also schon einmal mein Bild des Tages von Ralf und Andreas nach einem Pannenstop:


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2012)

Kommt sicher in den nächsten Kalender 

War ja ein nettes Ründchen heute  So kann das Wetter bleiben bis Oktober


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. März 2012)

Sehr schön. Et lööf ;-)
THX.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. März 2012)

Schön war es Ralf, danke , können wir das nochmahl wiederholen?


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. März 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Schön war es Ralf, danke , können wir das nochmahl wiederholen?




Ich bitte darum


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2012)

Ja, schön wars. Gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. März 2012)

Danke für die schöne Tour  
War wieder alles dabei, sogar Panorama und wenn wir das nicht hatten , hatten wir eine Panne  ...

MIR HATS RICHTIG SPASS GEMACHT  gerne wieder lieber Blitzfitz


----------



## Handlampe (25. März 2012)

Noch ein Bild für den nächsten TT-Kalender.
Man beachte die imense Blitzanlage, die ich aufbauen musste um den ganzen Wald im Hintergrund so auszuleuchten:


----------



## blitzfitz (25. März 2012)

*Team Tomburg Auswärtspiel im Wiedtal - Der Bericht
*

Es war unglaublich. So viele Mitfahrer! Kaum ist Frühling und schon sind alle wieder da. 

Aber vielleicht war es ja auch nur, weil

es eine Team Tomburg Tour war oder
das liebliche Wiedtal lockte oder
der Frauenanteil erfreulich hoch war (Herzlichen Dank an alle Mitstreiterinnen) oder
die Sonne einfach schien oder
einfach alle dem Charisma des freundlichen Guides erlagen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde es jetzt nicht ergründen, da Höheres wartet - Der Bericht.

Beginne ich also mit dem üblichen administrativen Gedöns. Also, es fuhren mit:

asphaltjunkie (Wolfgang)
Giom (Guillaume)
RedFraggle (Barbara)
BoosBiker (Chris)
Handlampe (Uwe)
born 2bike wild (Helmut)
Rosinantenfahrt (Bernd)
Andy844 (Sandy
Dart (Jörg)
AnjaR (Anja)
meg-71 (Michael)
der.anderehelge (Helge)
supasini (Martin)
Freckles (Angela)
sinux (Jörg)
Tazz (Renate)
Konfuzius (Ralf)
monsterchen (Thomas)
Enrgy (Volker)
AnkoGenius (Andreas)
Alteisen (Bernd)
joscho (Jörg)
ultra2 (Jens)
Tobert (Tobi)
Daniel
harsch (Harald)
zett78 (Michael)
daywalker74 (Thomas)
Matthias
und meine Wenigkeit, der Blitzfitz

Was für eine Liste. Da bekomme ich ja schon vom Tippen Rheuma in den Fingern.  Falls ich jemanden vergessen haben sollte, möge man es mir nachsehen.

Dementsprechend war ein Startphoto ohne Weitwinkel nicht so ganz einfach.





Tja, auch der Mann von der Presse hatte so seine Einsichten.





Über leichte und breite Waldwege setzte sich irgendwann der Tross in Bewegung,





bevor die erste Panne erbarmungslos zuschlug.





Aber, alles kein Thema. Gibt ja genügend helfende Hände. Oberhalb von Over wurde der Wald verlassen, um wieder einmal die Sonne zu küssen. 





Immer wieder faszinierend, wie gestandene Weibs- und Mannsbilder so gesittet in einer Reihe fahren können. Fast wie im Kindergarten. Fehlt nur noch das Händehalten. 





Trails gab es natürlich auch. Runter wie rauf.









Aber egal, welche Richtung. Irgendwie schien es den Beteiligten überwiegend Spass zu machen.





Natürlich gab es in Waldbreitbach auch eine ausgiebige Pause mit Kaffee, Eis, Kuchen und so weiter, aber da hat wohl meine Kamera gestreikt.

Mit vollem Magen und guter Dinge nahm sich die Gruppe danach noch ein paar kleine Trails unter die Stollen, bevor der finale Schlußanstieg drohte.

Und man sollte es nicht glauben, 10 Minuten vor dem Ziel gab es doch noch eine Panne.





Herzlichen Dank an alle Mitstreiter für die gute Laune und Geduld. Ein ganz besonderer Dank gilt der Back-Guidöse, die ihren Job ganz hervorragend gemacht hat.

In diesem Sinne bis zum nächsten Mal,

Ciao,
Ralf

BTW, nach aktueller Statistik von Giom betrug die Fahrzeit 2,5h und die Pausenzeit ebenfalls 2,5h. Cool.


----------



## Tazz (25. März 2012)

Super Bericht   Danke schön


----------



## Freckles (25. März 2012)

Ja, wirklich, ein sehr schöner Bericht und superschöne Tour! Es hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Vielen Dank an den Guide, die Backguidöse und alle Mitfahrer(innen).

Gerne wieder .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (26. März 2012)

...möchte mich allen Lobes hier anschließen, war einfach nur schön, nochmals besonderen Dank an Guide Ralf, Backguidin Renate sowie Chef-Fotograf Uwe sowie allen Mitfahreren  . VG Helmut


----------



## Dart (26. März 2012)

Das war ein perfekter Tag, bei perfektem Wetter, mit perfekten Leuten und natürlich mit einer perfekten Strecke. Vielen Dank an Ralf, wann geht es wieder los???


----------



## supasini (26. März 2012)

jo, schöne Tour, tolle Trails (Danke für den Aufwand, die alle zu bauen!) und viele nette Mitfahrerinnen und -fahrer. War auch nicht zu anstrengend, gab ja genug Zeit zum Erholen 

Mein Photo des Tages:


----------



## AnjaR (26. März 2012)

Tja Ralf, gesagt wurde schon Alles. Wir kommen bestimmt wieder.
Und vielleicht war auch von Allem etwas der Grund, warum soviele gestern an der tollen Tour teilgenommen haben:


es eine Team Tomburg Tour war oder
das liebliche Wiedtal lockte oder
der Frauenanteil erfreulich hoch war (Herzlichen Dank an alle Mitstreiterinnen) oder
die Sonne einfach schien oder
einfach alle dem Charisma des freundlichen Guides erlagen.
LG Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2012)

Auch von mir vielen Dank: Charmante guides, entspannte Truppe, schöne trails und tolles Wetter! Immer wieder gerne, Grüße Bernd.


----------



## zett78 (26. März 2012)

gleiches auch von mir!!


----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2012)

Wat für eine langweilige Veranstaltung. Start auf dem Berg, schönstes Wetter, kaum Pannen, vernachlässigbare Fahrtzeit, Ankunft im Hellen. Gut das ich das verpasst habe. Früher war alles besser.


----------



## Blut Svente (26. März 2012)

ich wär besser auch mal wieder am start gewesen! hab mir gestern schön die pläte verbrannt beim rumlungern


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2012)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> BTW, nach aktueller Statistik von Giom betrug die Fahrzeit 2,5h und die Pausenzeit ebenfalls 2,5h. Cool.



Verdammt das hätte ich auch noch geschafft.


----------



## Liela (26. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Grüße
Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. März 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich wär besser auch mal wieder am start gewesen! hab mir gestern schön die pläte verbrannt beim rumlungern



Warum biste nicht mit mir gefahren, dann wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Verdammt das hätte ich auch noch geschafft.



Was denn von Beiden?


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was denn von Beiden?



beides


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2012)

...  beim nächste Auswärtstermin werden wir mal versuchen das verhältnis fahrzeit zu pause etwas in lot zu bringen, faules gesindel


----------



## Freckles (26. März 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier also schon einmal mein Bild des Tages von Ralf und Andreas nach einem Pannenstop:


 

Da stehen mir die Tränen in  den Augen.

Oh ich bin ja gar nicht das Freckle

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...  beim nächste Auswärtstermin werden wir mal versuchen das verhältnis fahrzeit zu pause etwas in lot zu bringen, faules gesindel



Nix da


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2012)

Liela schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Grüße
> Harald



Wie Spaß?

Ich kann mich an Niemanden errinnern, der Spaß hatte:


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2012)

Steht der Giom da auf nem Stuhl oder so? Denn sonst wär er ja garnicht im Bild...


----------



## blitzfitz (26. März 2012)

Tolle Bilder, Uwe! 

Hut ab. Aus Dir wird nochmal ein großer Photograph. 

Ralf


----------



## Redfraggle (26. März 2012)

Dieser super schöne Tag gestern, macht Lust auf mehr und so haben wir während der Tour über den TT-Trip im September gesprochen.
Völlig undemokratisch habe ich entschieden, daß es zum Gardasee
geht, allerdings mal zur Abwechslung in den Süden.
Termin ist die erste Septemberwoche.
Bei Interesse einfach in die neue IG schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (26. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour!
Chris


----------



## BoosBiker (26. März 2012)




----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dieser super schöne Tag gestern, macht Lust auf mehr und so haben wir während der Tour über den TT-Trip im September gesprochen.
> Völlig undemokratisch habe ich entschieden, daß es zum Gardasee
> geht, allerdings mal zur Abwechslung in den Süden.
> Termin ist die erste Septemberwoche.
> Bei Interesse einfach in die neue IG schauen.


 
Wo finde ich die neue IG denn?

@Uwe,
das von "Nicht-Freckle" zitierte Bild ist echt der Hammer


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die neue IG denn?
> 
> @Uwe,
> das von "Nicht-Freckle" zitierte Bild ist echt der Hammer


das Nicht-Freckle meldet sich aus dem Krankenhaus zurück.


----------



## AnjaR (27. März 2012)

Hallo Du Bruchpilot,

schön von dir zu lesen. Ich hoffe es geht Dir den Umständen entsprechend gut und die Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen.
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung.

LG
Anja


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> das Nicht-Freckle meldet sich aus dem Krankenhaus zurück.


 
Äh, was machst denn Du schon wieder für Sachen?  Da ist man mal ein paar Tage weg.....

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## Tazz (27. März 2012)

Ja wie ??? der Micha hat sich kaputt gemacht ?  Jung was haste denn gemacht ?


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. März 2012)

Erstmal vielen dank für den tollen Sonntag
Sehr gelungen.

Aber wer hatte den da SPAß???
Sehr schöne Bilder!

Wie, der Bruchpilot ist schon wieder daheim Gestern noch im Krankenhaus besucht und heute schon zu hause. Aber coole Sache Dann kannst Du mir ja morgen im Garten helfen


Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie, der Bruchpilot ist schon wieder daheim Gestern noch im Krankenhaus besucht und heute schon zu hause. Aber coole Sache Dann kannst Du mir ja morgen im Garten helfen
> 
> 
> Thomas



Wenn du mich holen kommst, dann helfe ich dir. Ich trage dann die Verantwortung!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (28. März 2012)




----------



## route61 (28. März 2012)

Volker mit Zahnschmerzen


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2012)

nee, ausnahmsweise war ich mal ganz vorne und durfte mit den kollegen auf dem bild rechts rechts gefühlte 5h auf die anderen warten...
in gedanken war ich schon bei der nächsten steilauffahrt, die gleich um die ecke wartete. da war ich dann natürlich nicht mehr vorne


----------



## AnkoGenius (29. März 2012)

Hi.

Hier noch ein wenig für die Chronik vom 25.03.2012
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/11999


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. März 2012)

So hab mir ne Eintrittskarte für die Reha-Tour vom Stuntbeck besorgt. War dafür extra am Dienstag in der Handchirurgie im Malteserkrankenhaus. 4. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, reicht für einen kleinen Sympatiegips bis zum  6.Mai. Danach können wir es angehen.

Helge


----------



## Freckles (30. März 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> So hab mir ne Eintrittskarte für die Reha-Tour vom Stuntbeck besorgt. War dafür extra am Dienstag in der Handchirurgie im Malteserkrankenhaus. 4. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, reicht für einen kleinen Sympatiegips bis zum  6.Mai. Danach können wir es angehen.
> 
> Helge



Oh nee, wie hast du das denn geschafft, etwa auch beim Biken?

Gute und schnelle Besserung!!!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> So hab mir ne Eintrittskarte für die Reha-Tour vom Stuntbeck besorgt. War dafür extra am Dienstag in der Handchirurgie im Malteserkrankenhaus. 4. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, reicht für einen kleinen Sympatiegips bis zum  6.Mai. Danach können wir es angehen.
> 
> Helge



Wie hast du das denn geschafft?
Aber das könnte hinkommen. Ab dann darf ich auch wieder.

Gute Bessrung und Grüsse Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (30. März 2012)

Wenn das weiter so geht mit den Verletzungen, ziehe ich ernsthaft in Erwägung mich doch selbständig zu machen.Potenzielle Kundschaft hätte ich dann ja schon !Aber Spaß bei Seite, allen Verletzten gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## zett78 (30. März 2012)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hier noch ein wenig für die Chronik vom 25.03.2012
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/11999



Super Videos!!

Gibt es noch mehr Bilder??

Gruß


----------



## Loehr (30. März 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> So hab mir ne Eintrittskarte für die Reha-Tour vom Stuntbeck besorgt. War dafür extra am Dienstag in der Handchirurgie im Malteserkrankenhaus. 4. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, reicht für einen kleinen Sympatiegips bis zum  6.Mai. Danach können wir es angehen.
> 
> Helge



Da kannst Du ja heute abend locker zum Stammtisch kommen und von Experten fachmännisch beraten lassen


----------



## Trekki (30. März 2012)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hier noch ein wenig für die Chronik vom 25.03.2012
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/11999



... Stau hinter dem Martin ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Stau hinter dem Martin ...



lass den der ist alt !


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2012)

jenau


----------



## supasini (30. März 2012)

hinter mir gibt's nur bergauf Stau - und das is mir egal. 
Blöd ist nur, wenn ich bergauf überholt werde und dann bergab irgendwelche Schnecken vor mir hab


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> lass den der ist alt !



warte mal ab, da kommste auch noch hin! und du hast keinen schonenden schreibtisch job wie unsereins...


----------



## der.anderehelge (31. März 2012)

Loehr schrieb:


> Da kannst Du ja heute abend locker zum Stammtisch kommen und von Experten fachmännisch beraten lassen



Ups hatte ich vergessen bzusagen, ich war gestern auf der Geburtstagsparty meiner Cousine. In den Zeiten ohne linke Hand soll man es sich ja nicht mit der Verwandschaft verscherzen. Ansonsten hätte ich ja gerne meine Wunden rumgezeigt, solange sie noch frisch sind 

War übrigends mit dem Stadtrad, Vorderrad hat plötzlich blockiert, wohl irgendwas in die Speichen gekommen.

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (31. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur, wenn ich bergauf überholt werde und dann bergab irgendwelche Schnecken vor mir hab


Ich war doch gar nicht dabei? 

-trekki


----------



## shmee (31. März 2012)

Ist eigentlich morgen jemand an der Burg?


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich morgen jemand an der Burg?


Ich, incl. Geld für die Scheune. 

-trekki


----------



## shmee (1. April 2012)

Alles klar, dann um 11 an der Burg?


----------



## meg-71 (1. April 2012)

Ich werde um 11 uhr auch mal Geld zur Tomburg tragen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2012)

Ja,  ich bin auch dabei. 
Jetzt um kurz vor 9 gib es blauen Himmel und 0°C.  Wird also ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. April 2012)

Dabei


----------



## blitzfitz (1. April 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2012)

Ja, ist ein schöner Tag geworden. Mit 7 sind wir losgefahren und mit 7 wieder angekommen.






Die Pannen waren auch sehr rar. Hier der Olli und sein Ding, was ich nicht halten sollte





Die Route ging ganz gemütlich von der Tomburg, via Effelsberg




durch das Sahrbachtal, dann noch 2 Täler und in die Scheune.

Dies hatte ich noch versprochen weiter zu geben








-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (1. April 2012)

Hi Uwe ,
ich muß Dir die Bilder mal zeigen.
Da kommen noch mehr von Lapalma V2-2012

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47839


Gruß Mcha


----------



## blitzfitz (1. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein schöner Tag geworden. Mit 7 sind wir losgefahren und mit 7 wieder angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Bilder!


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe ,
> ich muß Dir die Bilder mal zeigen.
> Da kommen noch mehr von Lapalma V2-2012
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt endlich mal die Zeit gefunden deine Bilder von der Insel anzuschauen....macht echt Spaß zum kucken.....Tolle Aufnahmen dabei


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. April 2012)

Ist jemand Morgen an der Tomburg? Ich habe viel zeit.


----------



## meg-71 (7. April 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ist jemand Morgen an der Tomburg? Ich habe viel zeit.



Hallo Wolfgang
lust hätte ich schon, nur war gestern schon lange unterwegs und wäre somit nur für laaangsahhm zu haben.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. April 2012)

Bin morgen auch dabei.

Aber eher für was schnelles. So wie vergangenen Sonntag. War so ne geile Truppe und die Runde ne fantastische "Sahneschnitte"


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. April 2012)

Danke für die Mitgliedschaft. Morgen muss ich Euch aber in Stich lassen. Ostern, Familie und so ...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. April 2012)

Ich komme doch nicht, spontan was anderes vor.


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. April 2012)

Schade!

Die Herren Asphalttrekki sind mit eiersuchen beschäftigt Dann mal viel spaß dabei.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (8. April 2012)

Moin Thomas
bist du denn auch mit "ostereiersuchen" beschäftigt?
Wenn nein, müßen wir uns aber über das tempo noch unterhalten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2012)

Moin Leute,
man man war datn Wetter heut wa ? Bin ich gleich ma losgezogen um schonmal zu schauen wie die Trails für euer Auswärtsspiel am 29.April bei Onkel Hubi ausschauen. Hier kleiner vorgeschmack: [KLICK]

Schön die Platte putzen gelle, damit wir dann auch Bilder mit der gleichen Himmelsfarbe schiessen können.

Cya
hubi


----------



## supasini (8. April 2012)

beim Kakus war ich eben auch, allerdings bin ich mit 50 Sachen dran vorbei geflogen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2012)

Kakus rulezz


----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2012)

TT-Trip Interessierte bitte in die IG schauen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2012)

die spinnen die Spanier
wer es nicht glaubt sollte sich das ansehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=DbUsw-MUALA


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2012)

Da ich ja zur Zeit nicht fahren kann muss ich mich mit solch einem Kino begnügen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39901749"]TriRide Velocity.ZERO // Pietermaritzburg DH World Cup 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## meg-71 (14. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
ich möchte morgen zum Mountainbike world cup nach Houffalize fahren.
Wenn noch jemand lust hat kann er sich bei mir melden.

LG Michael


----------



## Redfraggle (14. April 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich möchte morgen zum Mountainbike world cup nach Houffalize fahren.
> Wenn noch jemand lust hat kann er sich bei mir melden.
> 
> LG Michael



Schade, ich dachte Du wärst morgen an der Tomburg und wir machen 
´ne gemache Gruppe auf; Uwe wollte morgen nämlich Gas geben.

@ all: sonst jemand morgen um 11.00 an der Ruine, der keinen Turbo
         einlegen will oder kann?


----------



## meg-71 (15. April 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte Du wärst morgen an der Tomburg und wir machen
> ´ne gemache Gruppe auf; Uwe wollte morgen nämlich Gas geben.
> 
> @ all: sonst jemand morgen um 11.00 an der Ruine, der keinen Turbo
> einlegen will oder kann?



Sorry Barbara aber da wir ja dieses Jahr kein World cup Rennen in Deutschland haben und die belgische Nachbarschaft auch einiges zu bieten hat, muß heute mal ein Sonntag ohne mountainbiken sein.
Ausserdem bin ich später noch unterwegs um mir einen externen Routenspeicher zu kaufen, damit ich euch am Gardasee nicht verloren gehe
LG Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2012)

So ich versuche es dann noch einmal. Habe für den 28.04. einen Stammtisch angesetzt.

Wäre schön wenn sich einge finden würden die Lust haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12878

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. April 2012)

Sonntag 11 Uhr an der Tomburg?


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2012)

Was hast Du vor?


----------



## supasini (20. April 2012)

egal, dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2012)

Wie fährst Du hin, maddin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. April 2012)

kommt drauf an, was geplant ist: wenn 3h gefahren wird und sonst eingekehrt fahr ich von EU an mit dem Rad, wenn ne 5-6 Std. Thomas-Tour kommt, dann werde ich mit dem Auto hinfahren. So oder so: kann dich mitnehmen.


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2012)

Schaun wir mal was Thomas sagt!


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. April 2012)

Moin!

Maddin, wir fahren nur etwa 30min. Direkt zur Scheune

Ne, möchte schon gerne 4 std fahren! Wo es hin gehen wird, das mache ich (wir) dann von der Truppe abhängig. Würd halt gerne mal wieder zur Steinbach fahren. Aber mal schauen.

Bis morgen


Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (21. April 2012)

Moin

ich wäre morgen auch dabei, Zeilsetzung Richtung Steinbach fände ich gut. Nur wie wir von da in 30min zur Scheuen kommen sollen erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz. Denn die restlichen 4std brauchen wir doch zum Rummstehen und Pannen beheben. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## supasini (21. April 2012)

Dann wäre die Steinbach quasi die Einkehr, von da geht es dann nur noch zurück zur Tomburg? Das würde für mich sehr gut passen, ich reise dann mit dem Rad an und rolle von der Steinbach nach Hause.

btw: für alle Liteville-Fans, die noch keins haben: wir testen gerade nen neuen Prototyp (Arbeitstitel: 001). Eventuell müssen wir die Vorbaulänge noch anpassen, ansonsten macht es sich schon ganz gut: 







(die ganze Story hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9428053&postcount=1263)


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. April 2012)

Cool das neue LV Nimbus2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2012)

Maddin, bin dabei! Wo und wann treffen?


----------



## supasini (21. April 2012)

ich starte um 10 zu Hause, am besten wäre es wahrscheinlich, wenn wir uns an der Aral-Tankstelle in *Flamersheim *treffen, das liegt für uns beide am Weg. 10:15 Uhr?


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2012)

OK, aber du meinst Flamersheim?? An den Gebrauchtwagenhändler AllCars!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2012)

Maddin, Du musst alleine fahren! Ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Werde um 9 Uhr ne Runde mit whitebandit in EU drehen. Morgen ist der Kappalauf in Zülpich,da muss ich hin! 

Sorry

Yogi


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. April 2012)

Und wer guckt mich? Von wegen Halbmarathon in Bonn?

Hätte selbigen durchaus gern im TT-Trikot bestritten: ein seufzender Eifel-Litti, der (trotzdem) wie immer herzlich grüßt, den Radlern morgen eine schöne Tour wünscht (werde vermutlich nicht rechtzeitig an der Burg sein können) und jetzt den Vor-Wettkampf-Schlaf antritt


----------



## sinux (21. April 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Und wer guckt mich? Von wegen Halbmarathon in Bonn?
> 
> Hätte selbigen durchaus gern im TT-Trikot bestritten: ein seufzender Eifel-Litti, der (trotzdem) wie immer herzlich grüßt, den Radlern morgen eine schöne Tour wünscht (werde vermutlich nicht rechtzeitig an der Burg sein können) und jetzt den Vor-Wettkampf-Schlaf antritt



Wir schicken unsere Geheimwaffe nach Bonn - den Laufsini.
Der wird aber wahrscheinlich so schnell fertig sein, dass er gar nicht richtig warm wird.





Der Herr der versucht sich hinter dem BAum zu verstecken


----------



## supasini (22. April 2012)

war ne schöne Tour heute, für mich die längste MTB-Tour dieses Jahr. 
Nochmal die Bitte um Entschuldigung für's Warten, aber ich hab mich offensichtlich in der Fahrzeit EU-Tomburg etwas verschätzt. 
War ja schön, dass wir uns nach der Hälfte der Tour gefunden haben


----------



## Handlampe (22. April 2012)

Tomburger bitte in die IG schauen wegen Trikot.


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tomburger bitte in die IG schauen wegen Trikot.



Da freut sich dat Melanie aber jetzt!


----------



## sinux (23. April 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Und wer guckt mich? Von wegen Halbmarathon in Bonn?
> 
> Hätte selbigen durchaus gern im TT-Trikot bestritten: ein seufzender Eifel-Litti, der (trotzdem) wie immer herzlich grüßt, den Radlern morgen eine schöne Tour wünscht (werde vermutlich nicht rechtzeitig an der Burg sein können) und jetzt den Vor-Wettkampf-Schlaf antritt



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Guido!

Unter 1:40 ist ja 'ne recht akzeptable Zeit. Das schaff ich ja kaum mit dem Radel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (23. April 2012)

Cool! - oder kanntest du als alter Bonner die Abkürzung  ?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. April 2012)

Bin vom Kob-Tor gleich zum Markt. Dafür hat es dann allerdings doch recht lange gedauert...

Viele Grüße, Jogger-Litti (bald wieder mal dabei)


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Bin vom Kob-Tor gleich zum Markt. Dafür hat es dann allerdings doch recht lange gedauert...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Jogger-Litti (bald wieder mal dabei)



hm,
vom letzten Jahr weiß ich, dass es im Ziel genau zwischen Koblenzer Tor und Markt einen Weizenstand gab...

Wenn du da Zwischenstop gemacht hast, ist 1:40h je nach Pegel gar nicht sooo lang 

Glückwunsch, top Zeit!

grüße
C.


----------



## soka70 (23. April 2012)

... da habe ich doch glatt heute im Radio (Bonn Rhein/Sieg) eine mir sehr bekannte Stimme gehört 

@Thomas: viel Glück!!!  freue mich schon auf die Garten-Einweihungs-Party!!!!


----------



## Trekki (23. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... da habe ich doch glatt heute im Radio (Bonn Rhein/Sieg) eine mir sehr bekannte Stimme gehört
> 
> @Thomas: viel Glück!!!  freue mich schon auf die Garten-Einweihungs-Party!!!!


Incl. Pumptrack!


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... da habe ich doch glatt heute im Radio (Bonn Rhein/Sieg) eine mir sehr bekannte Stimme gehört
> 
> @Thomas: viel Glück!!!  freue mich schon auf die Garten-Einweihungs-Party!!!!



Klärst du uns noch auf? Nicht jeder hat diesen "Sender" am laufen  ...

schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Klärst du uns noch auf? Nicht jeder hat diesen "Sender" am laufen  ...
> 
> schönen Gruß
> C.



Jenau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soka70 (24. April 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Klärst du uns noch auf? Nicht jeder hat diesen "Sender" am laufen  ...




kleiner Tipp:

http://www.radio-bonn.de/bonn/rb/705145/programm


----------



## Freckles (24. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp:
> 
> http://www.radio-bonn.de/bonn/rb/705145/programm



Dann drücken wir der Familie Wisskirchen doch mal kräftig die Daumen, dass es klappt! Ich komm auch zum helfen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (25. April 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann drücken wir der Familie Wisskirchen doch mal kräftig die Daumen, dass es klappt! Ich komm auch zum helfen .



Hey danke
war schon komisch aber auch sehr interessant ein interview im garten zu geben

ciao thomas


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey danke
> war schon komisch aber auch sehr interessant ein interview im garten zu geben
> 
> ciao thomas


Ja, was war denn jetzt komisch?
Der Garten
oder 
das Interview?

Drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2012)

Hallo Tomburger !

Klasse Leistung heute 
Soviele Plattfüsse auf einmal hats in und um Kommern noch nie gegeben, Respekt !
Trotzdem ein Top Tag auf dem Bike, danke dafür.

Hier noch der Tourbericht den ich auf meiner HP geschrieben habe:

_Team Tomburg zu Gast bei Hubi oder wie man auch sagen könnte: "Plattfuss im Feytal !". Man watt ne Tour, sowas hab ich selten erlebt. Uwe, ein Lenker und Denker des Team Tomburgs, hatte mich angesprochen ob ich nicht mal für die Teamgefährten ein "Auswärtsspiel" organisieren wolle. Sowas machen die Mädels und Jungs vom Team Tomburg um auch mal was anderes zu sehen. Da liess ich mich natürlich nicht zweimal bitten. Ausgesucht hatte ich da eine schöne Tour im Feytal mit eingen Trails und viiiel Panorama. Nachdem ich dann den Termin auch im Forum eingestellt hatte hagelte es prompt Anmeldungen. Um das ganze noch irgendwie unter Kontrolle zu halten zog ich bei 25 angemeldeten Leuten die Handbremse und schloss die Anmeldung. Puh, kernige Truppe !

Aber wie das immer so ist hat der ein oder andere dann doch noch was anderes und so standen dann immer noch 21 bikewütige Mädels und Burschen am Treffpunkt. Nach kurzem Hallo ging's dann auch gleich los. Im munteren auf und ab buchsierte sich der Tross vorbei am "decke Boom" ins Bergschadensgebiet ( watt fürn Name überhaupt oder ? ) bei den Bleiköpp. Kurz davor war dann ein erster "Entkleidungsstopp" angesagt. Hallo ? Das hier ist die Eifel nicht der Arletschgletscher. Hier kann man im April schon kurz biken 

Nach einigen Trails im Schadensgebiet und einem Plattfus beim Backguide erreichten wir dann Lorbach wo wir zielstrebig den Höhentrail ansteuerten. Der zauberte mal gleich ein lächeln auf's Gesicht. Die Abfahrt gestaltete sich dann recht ruppig und schloss mit einen wahren "Pannenfiasko" ab. Ich hab nicht ganz mitgezählt, aber als wir unten ankamen waren gleich 5 ( in Worten "fünf" ) Reifen platt ! Nach einer weile Flickerei ( mit L ) sollte es dann wieder losgehen als von hinten jemand rief "Plaaaahaaat !" Was erst als Scherz gehalten wurde entpuppte sich dann als bitterer Ernst. Plattfuss No. 7 ! Wieder eine weile später rollte der Tross dann ins Königsfelder Tal ein.

Über den schönen Panoramaweg zogen wir gen Weyer. Hier wurde das "Taufbecken leergesoffen" und die Flaschen mit Weihwasser aufgefüllt. Wenig später folgte der Trail beim Kakusmann. Der Neandertaler-Pfad zauberte nach dem Pannenfiasko wieder lächeln auf Gesichter die kurz zuvor noch durch Flicken sehr verbissen waren. Darauf folgte dann ein weiterer feiner Trail und die Stimmung war wieder im grünen Bereich. Weiter ging's rüber zum Römer-Viadukt. Nachdem sich hier niemand auch bereit erklärte von dem Teil zu droppen zogen wir hinüber zu den Katzensteinen. Nun stand der letzte Anstieg des Tages auf dem Programm. Wir buchsierten uns nochmal auf schwindelerregende 360m ü.N.N. Die Abfahrt wurde noch für ein paar Actionreiche Fotos genutzt. Über den Pizzatrail erreichten wir dann wieder good old Kommern. Hier hatte ich dann selber Luftverlust im Vorderrad. Plattfuss No. 8 ! Nachpumpen musste bis zur Tränke reichen. Im Dorf angekommen eroberten die hunrigen Bikerhorden das Cafe Quasten. Dabei stellte Backguide Robin fest das sein Hinterrad was war ? Na Platt ! No. 9, das war Weltrekord ! So endete dann bei Erdbeerkuchen und Weizen die Tour.

Was für ein Pannenpech ! Aber trotz allem wurde viel gelacht und wir hatten eine Menge Spass. Erfreulich auch die mit 6 Bikerinnen hohe Damenquote, das waren mit fast 30% zumindest bei mir Weltrekord ! Einen herzlichsten Dank an alle die heute dabei waren, das war ein spitzen Tag auf dem MTB ! Und vor allem auch einen gaaanz dicken Schmatzer für meine Frau ( ehemalige Freundin  ) die mir heuer so viel Zeit auf dem Bike vergönnte._

Das ganze findet ihr HIER mit Bildern wieder

Alle Bilder von mir findet ihr in meinem Picasa-Album

Bild des Tages:





"Altherrenbank"


----------



## Trekki (29. April 2012)

gleiches Motiv, jedoch von hinten


----------



## Freckles (30. April 2012)

Vielen, vielen Dank an Guide Hubert, Backguide Robin und alle Mitfahrer für die Supertour gestern! Mal wieder viel gelacht, viele schöne Ausblicke und Trails genossen und dazu noch was gelernt (Bleiabbau)! 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir.

Liebe Grüße,
Angela

PS: Mein Doppelplatten waren übrigens keine Durchschläge, wie einige hämische Beobachtungen andeuteten . Es war nur ein einzelnes Loch, so dass die Vermutung nahe liegt, dass vlt ein Stück Stacheldraht auf dem Boden lag, der die ganzen Plattfüße ohne Dornen im Mantel hervorgerufen hat und ich habe halt den Joker gezogen!


----------



## Trekki (30. April 2012)

Schön wie ich allen zeigen kann, wie beim 29er ein Platten zu beheben ist. 





und heute war das Vorderrad platt.
Ich vermute auch, dass wir hier über Stracheldraht oder ähnliches gefahren sind.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2012)

So, heute einen Blick in die Garage geworfen und siehe da, vorne und hinten auch ... na was ?

Platt !

Vorne war ja klar, das hatte sich ja angekündigt aber hinten dann auch noch. Nach genauem Studium des Mantel ( alles mal auf links gezogen ) habe ich dann vorne 3 mini und 1 größeren Dorn rausgezigen. Hinten hab ich nichts fühlen können.

Meiner Einschätzung nach muss das was ganz fieses hinterhältiges gewesen sein, irgendwas was noch zäh genug war die meisten Dornen zu behalten und auch die ganz fiesen kleinen einzustechen 

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde den Jungs vom Mittwochstreff mal vorschlagen diesen Mittwoch da hin zu dämmeln und das nochmal genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Ich glaube das irgendwas auf dem Steilstück hinter dem Höhentrail lag... wir werden sehen ! Oder auch nicht


----------



## Giom (30. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Schön wie ich allen zeigen kann, wie beim 29er ein Platten zu beheben ist.
> 
> 
> und heute war das Vorderrad platt.
> ...



Du machst eh immer alles kaputt. Samstag war's der Schaltwerk......

Ach ja, für die, die noch Zweiffel haben sollten, woran es liegen kann, der Trekki ist nicht ganz menschlich, das ist ein Tier... doch! Hier der Beweis:


----------



## supasini (30. April 2012)

Mannmannmann, das sieht vielleicht nach richtig fettem Spaß aus 

war gerade mit cepaea schön durch die Voreifel mit dem Rennrad 50 km unterwegs  - 

grade nochmal im Kella gucken gegangen: an meinem MTB ist die Luft noch drin


----------



## Trekki (30. April 2012)

Die Brühe, durch die wir in Duisburg gefahren sind, hat schon etwas befremdlich gerochen.

Mein Platten von heute war leicht zu verstehen, ich habe mir in Rheinbach eine Reißzwecke eingefangen.  

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2012)

Dank Hubis Track habe ich den Brückentag genutzt, um euren Spuren heute hinterher zu fahren. Also Platten hatte ich keinen. Liegt wohl an den abgefahrenen 10Eu Conti-MKI Billigreifen, das lohnt sich für die Dornen nicht. Die stehen wohl eher auf Triple-Nano-super-duper Twentineiner 50Eu Reifen 

War ein nettes Toürchen, zwar mitunter a bissi viel Asphalt und Forstwege, aber die Ruhe und die Aussichten haben das locker wettgemacht. Und die Höhlen am Kartstein hab ich dafür gründlich untersucht. Nur Karts hab ich keine gesehen 

Leider war dä Hubäät nit daheim, stand kurz vor 8 vor verschlossener Burg. Warst bestimmt im Dorf beim feiern, oder?


----------



## Trekki (30. April 2012)

21 - bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Reifen. Bisher 2000km und noch alle Stollen scharfkantig. Dies habe ich bisher mit keinem Schwalbe geschafft.




Hier mein HR Reifen, villeicht hat der eine oder andere ja mitbekommen welche Leistung der auf den Boden überträgt - jemand musste ja die Fotos von der "Spitzengruppe" machen. 

Welche Reifen die anderen 10 Plattfahrer haben, ist mir nicht überliefert.

-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (30. April 2012)

Was geht denn nun morgen ab?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dank Hubis Track habe ich den Brückentag genutzt, um euren Spuren heute hinterher zu fahren. Also Platten hatte ich keinen. Liegt wohl an den abgefahrenen 10Eu Conti-MKI Billigreifen, das lohnt sich für die Dornen nicht. Die stehen wohl eher auf Triple-Nano-super-duper Twentineiner 50Eu Reifen
> 
> War ein nettes Toürchen, zwar mitunter a bissi viel Asphalt und Forstwege, aber die Ruhe und die Aussichten haben das locker wettgemacht. Und die Höhlen am Kartstein hab ich dafür gründlich untersucht. Nur Karts hab ich keine gesehen
> 
> Leider war dä Hubäät nit daheim, stand kurz vor 8 vor verschlossener Burg. Warst bestimmt im Dorf beim feiern, oder?



Man stelle sich vor es wäre nicht so viel Asphalt dabei gewesen wieviel Platten es dann gegeben hätte !

Um kurz vor acht war ich mit jagen & sammeln fürs Mittagessen beschäftigt. Da wir Eifler ja an seniler Bettflucht leiden rücken wir meist schon zwischen 5 und 6 aus um essbares aufzusuchen. Oder um Dornenäste in Wiesenwegen zu verstecken um dann blöder Weise später der eigenen Vergesslichkeit zum Danke selbst über diese drüber zu fahren !


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2012)

Bisschen Spät, aber auch von mir noch einmal einen herzlichen Dank an den Hubert für eine aussichtsreiche Tour in seinem Wohnzimmer:


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2012)

Trikots-IG schauen 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2012)

Trikots IG schauen...


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2012)

Wg ]Trikots-IG schauen 

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2012)

Was geht am Sonntag ab? Das Wetter soll schön werden!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was geht am Sonntag ab? Das Wetter soll schön werden!



da schauen alle in die ig wegen trikots


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab schon Trikots , kann also Radfahren


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was geht am Sonntag ab? Das Wetter soll schön werden!



Schreibe jetzt mal für Bruder und Mich. Wir werden morgen, wegen Muttertag, nicht an der Tomburg erscheinen.

Noch was:
Gratulation John und Tischi.
Aber eigentlich waren Alle Sieger, die beim Schinderhannes überhaupt ins Ziel gekommen sind.

Viel spaß morgen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2012)

Wir fahren morgen nach Essen. Da ist 4x-cup wenn noch Jemand mit will bitte melden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## meg-71 (12. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was geht am Sonntag ab? Das Wetter soll schön werden!



Dann liegt es wohl an uns, den Müttern auch eine Sonntags Tour an zu bieten. Was Wann Wo John? 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2012)

Mutti-Tour wie immer ab 11h am Parkplatz unter der Tomburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja 11Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## Trekki (13. Mai 2012)

War heute eine schöne Runde mit Pause auf dem Steinerberg. Vielen Dank an die beiden Mitfahrer.
-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich mußte heute den Bremsklotz für John und Olli abgeben. Hatte aber auch meinen spass, so wie John und Olli hoffentlich auch. Es hat auch noch dafür gereicht das ich John noch nach hause gebracht habe.
Ansonsten ein typisch TT Tour, kleinere Pannen und zeitweise verlust von einigen Mittfahren.
Alles in allem ein Muttertag wie er sein sollte.

Es grüsst der meg

PS auf em Rückweg den Annaberg hoch traf ich einen Mountainbiker den ich vor zwei Wochen da schon überholt hatte, und wir kamen so ins Gepräch, dabei fragte er mich wann ich denn immer so fahren würde und als ich dann sagte Team Tomburg immer Sonntags an der Burg rollte er nur mit den Augen und das Thema durch. Warum nur?


----------



## Trekki (13. Mai 2012)

Ach so, meg-71 habe ich gegen 18h verabschiedet.

So laufen halt die verschiedenen Abschreckungsstrategien für Neulinge
TT: morgens mit Licht auf dem Helm losfahren
7Hills: zum Start den Bittweg hoch


----------



## meg-71 (13. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ach so, meg-71 habe ich gegen 18h verabschiedet.
> 
> So laufen halt die verschiedenen Abschreckungsstrategien für Neulinge
> TT: morgens mit Licht auf dem Helm losfahren
> 7Hills: zum Start den Bittweg hoch


----------



## redrace (13. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> v
> 
> 7Hills: zum Start den Bittweg hoch



Na und!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## blitzfitz (14. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Bin dabei!


----------



## Scottti (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Ich nicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spass, der Regen kommt ja sowieso


----------



## Freckles (15. Mai 2012)

So Kinners, schaut mal in die IG. 

Die Abstimmung für die Trikots läuft .......


----------



## Fungrisu (15. Mai 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> So Kinners, schaut mal in die IG.
> 
> Die Abstimmung für die Trikots läuft .......



Erster


----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Erster



Alter Streber 

Schon im alten Testament heißt es ....bla bla bla bla bla bla bla... 
...
...
...
Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden 

schönen gruß und bis die Tage!
C.

PS: Danke Angela für´s einstellen!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Mai 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Alter Streber
> 
> Schon im alten Testament heißt es ....bla bla bla bla bla bla bla...
> ...
> ...



nu aber schnell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. Mai 2012)

Und hier mal was ganzganz anderes. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Stufen aus Naturstein für den Garten. Wir beseitigen aktuell die Spuren unserer ziemlich umfangreichen Baumaßnahme zur Sanierung der Kelleraußentreppe sowie größerer Bereiche des Hausfundaments und jetzt braucht es einiges an Material, damit der Garten wieder wird.

Hat jemand mal irgendwo im Gelände irgendwas rumliegen sehen, was mit Auto und Anhänger zugänglich wäre? Natürlich will ich nix klauen, aber manchmal liegt ja auch was rum. Oder es kostet nicht viel.

Oder weiß jemand eine gute und günstige Bezugsmöglichkeit für Natursteine? In Schuld waren wir schon, das fanden wir allerdings zu teuer.

Meine Chefin und Sparkommissarin will am übermorgigen Samstag doofe Fliesen etc. kaufen, damit es voran geht (Recht hat sie ja schon damit...). Also habe ich nur noch den morgigen Freitag, um Alternativen aufzutun. Soeben hatte ich die Idee, hier mal die Eifelaner zu fragen, auch wenn das ziemlich OT ist (großes Doppelsorry dafür).

Wer kann helfen?

Schon mal thanx und Grüße, Naturstein-Litti (leicht verzweifelt)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2012)

Fliesen halte ich für den Außenbereich suboptimal !
Wenn das nicht 100%ig gemacht ist haste nich lange Spass dran.
Weiss nich wie weit das von dir ist, Kannst mal beim Zaun in Wisskirchen gucken gehn ob der was für dich hat. Naturstein ist aber von Natur aus  teuer Musde auch aufpassen je nachdem wie du die verarbeitest ( Spezial Silikon etc. ) Brauchste denn watt gehauenes ? Sonst kannste auch normale Blockstufen setzen, die sind recht günstig im vergleich.
Watt auch immer, machs zu deinem Projket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. Mai 2012)

Von den Fliesen, Stufen usw. zurück zum Eigentlichen: Bisschen wenig Resonanz beim Abstimmen bisher. Also bitte in die IG gucken und dort dem Doodle-Link folgen, den Freckles eingerichtet hat. Hier geht es zur IG (wenn Ihr denn freigeschaltet seit): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=24, dort den Eintrag mit dem Link suchen und abstimmen.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti (machts zu seinem Projekt)


----------



## sinux (18. Mai 2012)

Steine gibt's im Steinbruch 

Nee also im Ernst, hübsche Grauwacke hat der Steinbruch im Eicherscheid. Für Selbstabholer sehr günstig, gebracht was teuerer


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2012)

Der Pannennagel







... und die Freude, endlich mal wieder ein TT Fahrer mit Panne zu haben


----------



## meg-71 (18. Mai 2012)

Den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Tolle Tour war das gestern, mit anschließend leckerster Verpflegung.

LG Michael


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Pannennagel


Thomas muss es aber auch immer übertreiben!


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Mai 2012)

Wieso übertreiben......

Der "Pannengenagelte" sagt auch mal danke. Klasse Veranstaltung. Nur die 2 Weizein.....

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas

Noch etwas: Sonntag ist Tour von der Ruine angesagt. Wäre fürs Ahrtal.


----------



## sinux (19. Mai 2012)

Die Schwalbe Karkassen sind auch nicht das was sie versprechen...

BTW: Ich kenne Leute, die hätten das als Snakebite deklariert


----------



## Handlampe (20. Mai 2012)

...war ja heute richtig was los an der T-Burg.....vielleicht war das Wetter einfach zu gut???


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht waren Die noch alle müde von Donnerstag

Oder wir hätten später starten sollen und wären dann in das Unwetter von eben geraten. Hat das eben hier gehagelt Die Straße war weiß.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Mai 2012)

Apropos Donnerstag:

Bisschen spät zwar, aber noch einmal einen herzlichen Dank an Angela und Micha für die schöne Geburtstagstour durch's Ländchen mit abschließender Verköstigung






Auf facebook gibt's noch ein paar mehr Bilder.


----------



## supasini (21. Mai 2012)

ein Teil der sich an der Tomburg rumtreibenden Menschen hat das lange WE genutzt, um den Berlinern beim BrockenRocken zu helfen:

MieMaMeise am Donnerstag am Wurmberg (ganz oben) - im Harz gibt es so gut wie keine Terpentinen, deshalb sind wir diese dann gleich 2x gefahren...






Herr Sonntag mit Anhang am Samstag Richtung Bad Harzburg:






Und unterhalb vom Achtermann kann man auch im Harz bekloppte Trialer bewundern:


on Trail






und on the Rocks


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2012)

Datt kenn ich doch!!!!!! Haste bestimmt meine Spuren noch gesehen!!!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Datt kenn ich doch!!!!!! Haste bestimmt *meine *Spuren noch gesehen!!!!!!



unsere


----------



## Freckles (22. Mai 2012)

An alle TTTripler 2012: es gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Unterkunft


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Datt kenn ich doch!!!!!! Haste bestimmt meine Spuren noch gesehen!!!!!!



Watt Bachquerung angeht ist die JFFR untopbar - Snakebite druff! Wir durchqueren die Kalte Bode mit dem Zwerchfell und seeehr technich - bis zum Hechtsprung bei 3°... Lasse reinbölln! Wir erinnern uns nochmal an die Mission-Madman-Performance im Vorjahr und fragen: wer kann datt mit nur einem nassen Fuss toppen?




...dieses Jahr keiner - bis zum Vollkontakt inne Torfbrühe war alles dabei! Live long & prosper, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. Mai 2012)

So, es geht auf zur Stichwahl. 

Der Poll steht, den Link gibt's in der IG.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2012)

Letztes WE.....es gibt wieder ein Auswärtsspiel


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2012)

Moin Uwe,
hört sich gut an, aber 24h Rennen kommt dazwischen...

Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß!
C.

P.S. wir werden am Montag eine langsame (!) Runde (<10km/Schnitt) an der Ahr drehen. Wenn sich jemand anschließen mag, einfach melden...


----------



## shmee (24. Mai 2012)

Hmm, schade, Sonntag kann ich auch nicht, aber Montag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wann und wo wolltet ihr denn starten?


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2012)

Schadeschade, hab aber die Tourdaten für den Sonntag noch ein wenig konkretisiert, falls doch noch Jemand mit fahren möchte.


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2012)

ma guckn, ich weiß noch nicht, wie wir das lange we gestalten, vielleicht bin ich/sind wir (?) badei...


----------



## Merlin (25. Mai 2012)

Chris, wieder im Lande? Welcome back!


----------



## shmee (25. Mai 2012)

Jau, wieder im Lande.

Echt schade mit Sonntag, aber Grillen mit den Nachbarn geht vor.


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Chris,
würde so grob 12.00 Ahrweiler Seniorenresidenz oder Dernau anpeilen.

Hängt ein bisschen von den Beinen nach 24h Rennen ab 

Welcome Back!
C.


----------



## NoJan (26. Mai 2012)

Montag würde bei mir zeitlich auch gut passen. Da ich mit dem Zug kommen würde, bräuchte ich nur eine genaue Angabe für den Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Jan,
nach dem 24h Rennen weiß ich noch nicht, ob das morgen was gibt...

Beine sind leer 

Glückwunsch an die Panzerknacker, 2.Platz mit w
Mini-Rückstand auf die 1 und auch ein Pokal für "Kette rechts" mit dem 3. Platz Vierer-Mixed.

Bilder kommen sicher später von den anderen, Danke an Mitfahrer, Betreuer und den "Manager" Micha!

Gruesse


----------



## NoJan (27. Mai 2012)

Hey

Kein Problem, falls es nicht klappt - geht es ab ins Siebengebirge.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2012)

Eine "NichtRennenfahr" Fraktion des TT traf sich zum Auswärtsspiel in der schönen Rureifel. 
Abkühlend began die Runde mit der Ein oder Anderen Bachdurchfahrt, welche gezwungener Maßen genommen werden musste, da manches kleines Brückchen einfach nicht mehr vorhanden war. 
Durch idyllische Tälchen verlief die Strecke Richtung Vossenack.







Nach Vossenack hoch, nur weil der Guide mal im Forum gehört hatte, dass es dort einen schicken Pfad abwärts geben sollte...vielleicht gibt es den auch...nur gefunden haben wir ihn nicht. Die ausgewählte Abfahrt begann zwar äußerst vielversprechend auf feinstem Gebißhaftcremetestenden Wurzelteppich, erwieß sich allerdings im späteren Abgang als äußerst Gebißschonende Forstautobahn: Schade.

Trotzdem blieb die Landschaft äußerst liebreizend.

Nach der Durchquerung des Ortes Hürtgen, folgte dann auch die Durchquerung des selbigen Waldes, der sich bis zur Wehebachtalsperre auch als äußerst Trailbefreit zeigen sollte, aber wir waren ja auch auf einem gemütlichen Pfingstausflug unterwegs.

Aber ab der WBTS wurde alles besser:






Nach Rast in Schevenhütte kamen sie ja dann doch noch aus den Löchern: Die Pfade....und das in der sehr flowigen Variante.






Und nach aussichtreicher Fahrt bei herrlichstem Wetter über Groß- und Kleinau war es dann die abschließende Abfahrt hinunter zum Staubecken Obermaubach, die allen Mitfahrern ein Lächeln in's Gesicht zauberte.

Ein toller Ausflug, mit kleiner aber feiner Truppe.


----------



## Trekki (28. Mai 2012)

Ich war auch auswärts unterwegs 
Bin aber nicht so lange weg wie die Melli.


----------



## Freckles (29. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich war auch auswärts unterwegs
> Bin aber nicht so lange weg wie die Melli.



Schöner Bericht, John! Am besten fand ich die Passage: 

"Der freundliche war so mutig, mir eines seiner Räder auszuleihen."

Wir haben uns vor Lachen auf dem Balkon gerollt gestern morgen .


----------



## Freckles (29. Mai 2012)

So, noch mal eine kleine Erinnerung an diejenigen, die noch nicht für eine Trikotvariante abgestimmt haben. Morgen früh endet die Stichwahl .......


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Mai 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> So, noch mal eine kleine Erinnerung an diejenigen, die noch nicht für eine Trikotvariante abgestimmt haben. Morgen früh endet die Stichwahl .......



Na da bin ich aber gespannt.

Aufgeregte Grüße: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2012)

nabend!

nachdem ich den gestrigen tag fast kompl. verfschlafen habe, möchte ich mich für die klasse orga beim 24std rennen bei allen bedanken

war ne klasse zeit mit euch allen. wer hätte das gedacht, das die "panzerknacker" ganz vorne mitmischen. 

aber was ich leider hier vermisse, sind ein paar fotos. vom rennen, siegerehrung......

schönen abend noch.

gruß von einem der panzerknacker


----------



## luckylocke (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
von mir auch vielen Dank an das Team und das spannende Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (30. Mai 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> So, noch mal eine kleine Erinnerung an diejenigen, die noch nicht für eine Trikotvariante abgestimmt haben. Morgen früh endet die Stichwahl .......



Die Stichwahl wird heute um 12:00 geschlossen! Wer noch nicht abgestimmt hat, bitte bis dahin machen.

Danke,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> nachdem ich den gestrigen tag fast kompl. verfschlafen habe, möchte ich mich für die klasse orga beim 24std rennen bei allen bedanken
> 
> ...



Moin,
Fotos hast du per Mail bekommen 

grüße
C.


----------



## Giom (30. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch!!!
zeigt doch paar fotos


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2012)

Auf nach Belgien, wer hat Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13026


----------



## Trekki (31. Mai 2012)

@Panzerknacker: Glückwunsch!


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> @Panzerknacker: Glückwunsch!



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> zeigt doch paar fotos



Moin,
Fotos und mehr bei den Dienstagsfahrern 

grüße
C.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juni 2012)

Alle Tomburger, die am Donnerstag noch nichts vorhaben....bitte in die IG schauen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2012)

Sollte Jemand nicht wissen wo er am Samstag das Deutschlandspiel sehen soll. Hier ein kleiner Tip:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13051


Grüße Micha


----------



## meg-71 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo

ich möchte am Sonntag hier http://www.mtb-rhens.de/ starten und könnte noch jemand mitnehmen. 
Ich werde die Mittelstrecke fahren mit Start um 10:15, binn aber flexibel wenn jemand die Langstrecke fahren will können wir auch früher losfahren.
Gerne warte ich auch wenn jemand zur Siegerehrung muß .

Gruß Michael


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich möchte am Sonntag hier http://www.mtb-rhens.de/ starten und könnte noch jemand mitnehmen.
> Ich werde die Mittelstrecke fahren mit Start um 10:15, binn aber flexibel wenn jemand die Langstrecke fahren will können wir auch früher losfahren.
> ...



ich bin auch da


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich möchte am Sonntag hier http://www.mtb-rhens.de/ starten und könnte noch jemand mitnehmen.
> Ich werde die Mittelstrecke fahren mit Start um 10:15, binn aber flexibel wenn jemand die Langstrecke fahren will können wir auch früher losfahren.
> ...


Uff, dies ist schon verlockend. Bin aber vor ca. 1h von einer 2-Wochen Dienstreise zurück gekommen und weiss gar nicht, ob ich mich im Rechtsverkehr wieder zurecht finde  

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...weiss gar nicht, ob ich mich im Rechtsverkehr wieder zurecht finde



Wieso, Kette rechts geht doch immer bei dir...


----------



## zett78 (7. Juni 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich bin auch da



dann komme ich nicht!


----------



## Giom (8. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja immer schön praktisch, wenn man mit Uwe fährt, er schleppt seine dicke Spiegelreflex mit, macht geile Bilder... aber gestern daachte ich, ich versuche mich zu revanchieren. Dazu waren wir ander Mosel:


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2012)

Saugute Quali, Giom...ich bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2012)

Danke an meine Mitfahrer beim Exploren an der Mosel.








Unsere Erkenntnis: Rechtsmoselisch gibt es verdammt viele "Flowtrails"


----------



## shmee (9. Juni 2012)

Das war ein ganz feines Türchen, was der Uwe da zusammengestellt hat. Ich glaube, so viel Geröll an einem Tag kann man sonst nur auf ner Abbruchhalde fahren. 

Aber wie Uwe schon sagte, am Ende war der Flow da. Und das Umsetzen in Serpentinen wird umso spannender, wenn einem ein guter 10 Kilo Felsbrocken das Hinterrad festhält. 

Fährt eigentlich jemand morgen an der Ruine?


----------



## meg-71 (9. Juni 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand morgen an der Ruine?



Fahre morgen in Rhens Rennen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich wär Morgen für ne Ruinenrunde zu haben. Lieber würd ich allerdings irgendwo im Ahrtal starten. Ich kann allerdings nur bis 3.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## shmee (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält werden wir wohlum 12 von der Ruine starten.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält werden wir wohlum 12 von der Ruine starten.


Jau


----------



## Scottti (10. Juni 2012)

Jau dito!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön war es heute auf den Hometrails






Nach den Flowtrails an der Mosel gab es dieses Mal die wirklich flowigen Pfade in der Heimat.






Nach ausgiebiger Rast im Stammlokal






gab es zum Abschluß noch alle schönen Wegelchen im Hardwald unter besten Bedingungen.


----------



## meg-71 (15. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es denn hier am Sonntag aus, irgendwer an der Tomburg?

In freudiger Erwartung Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn hier am Sonntag aus, irgendwer an der Tomburg?
> 
> In freudiger Erwartung Michael



Guckst du LMB!


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juni 2012)

Das wird ne Vischeltour morgen

Bis morgen


----------



## meg-71 (16. Juni 2012)

Einige waren heute schon in Willingen vischeln. Bald kann ich die Region am Geschmack vom Dreck erkennen.
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen    Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sogar eine Idee fürs neue Wetten, dass...? > "Wetten, dass ich jeden Trail bei geschlossenen Augen anhand des Geschmacks von Pfützenwasser und Fangopaket erkenne?"

Morgen wie immer nicht dabei: Eifel-Litti


----------



## meg-71 (17. Juni 2012)

Eine schöne Tour war das heute, schlammig von unten aber sonnig von oben.
TT untypisch nur ein Panne, dafür aber danach mal was neues zum Stoppen: "halt umkehren ich habe meine Brille im Gras liegen gelassen". Aber auch die Panne konnte behobenwerden.
Schön war auch das mal auch wieder ein Paar neue Gesichter an der Tomburg aufgetaucht sind.

Bis bald im Wald Michael


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juni 2012)

Für alle Tomburger: TT Auswärtsspiel im Bergischen Land am kommenden Sonntag: Bitte in die IG (Touren außerhalb des LMB) schauen.....wird sicherlich ein Highlight.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Juni 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für alle Tomburger: TT Auswärtsspiel im Bergischen Land am kommenden Sonntag: Bitte in die IG (Touren außerhalb des LMB) schauen.....wird sicherlich ein Highlight.



Leider ohne uns, Kinderwe. euch aber viel Spass

Grüße Micha


----------



## realborsti (18. Juni 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Eine schöne Tour war das heute, schlammig von unten aber sonnig von oben.
> TT untypisch nur ein Panne, dafür aber danach mal was neues zum Stoppen: "halt umkehren ich habe meine Brille im Gras liegen gelassen". Aber auch die Panne konnte behobenwerden.
> Schön war auch das mal auch wieder ein Paar neue Gesichter an der Tomburg aufgetaucht sind.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald Michael



Wird ja auch mal Zeit mich hier mal wieder zu regristieren.
Ja war echt ne nette Tour bei den Tomburgern, super Trails. Gerne wieder mal ein Ründchen uns so nen leckeren Kuchen mit Weizen! Wäre ja gerne mit euch mit in meinem heimischen Wäldern gefahren aber muss auch mal wieder das Meer sehen. ;-)

Gruss der mit dem echten Dinosaurier M6 Votec, (siehe Schweißnaht an der Schwinge),
Frank


----------



## surfnico (19. Juni 2012)

Kann ich mich nur Anschließen, war eine tolle Matsch Schlacht mit Abschließendem Chilen bei Kaffe und Super Kuche, 
Danke an Uwe und Team Tomburg, 

Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2012)

Bitte alle Mitfahrer des morgigen Auswärtsspiels mal kurz in die IG schauen.


----------



## meg-71 (23. Juni 2012)

Was machen wir morgen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. Juni 2012)

Ich war jetzt von 9uhr am fahren und es hat nicht Geregnet. Komich


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juni 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt von 9uhr am fahren und es hat nicht Geregnet. Komich



Streber! Um die Uhrzeit habe ich mich gepflegt noch mal rumgedreht


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt von 9uhr am fahren und es hat nicht Geregnet. Komich



Drinnen


----------



## radjey (24. Juni 2012)

Hier pisst es seit 12:00 durchgehend. Von daher gut, dass wir heute nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Juni 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt von 9uhr am fahren und es hat nicht Geregnet. Komich



Und ich kam da erst vom Sommerfest meines Arbeitgebers zurück. In der Lage rad zu fahren war ich da nicht gerade Zuviel Gerstensaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2012)

Verstehe ich gar nicht: heute war ich um 10h mit meinen Eltern an der Steinbach und sind dort einmal herum gelaufen. War alles trocken. Als ich um 8h losfuhr (ich: Rad, später der Rest: Auto) war es sonnig.

Habt Ihr einfach zu lange geschlafen?


----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2012)

jo!
wir sind gegen 11:15 in Öö mit den Rennrädern gestartet und haben dann in Bouderath die Kurve Richtung Heimat gekratzt: Regenjacken zwar an, aber nicht nass geworden: die Karenzzeit wäre auch nur ca. 1 h gewesen...

P.S.: wollte hier zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir ganz schön nass geworden wären. Der Bejahende Laut zu Beginn des Posts bezieht sich auf das "zu lange schlafen" von John.
Aber irgendwie scheine ich zur Zeit gut für das Hervorrufen von Missverständnissen zu sein...


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2012)

....ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer wollt....einer startet um 10...einer um 9.
Selbst, wenn wir um diese Zeiten gestartet wären....wie lange habt ihr dann vorgehabt im Bergischen zu fahren? 30 Minuten.... 1 Stunde???

Fakt ist, daß wir Alle ziemlich naß geworden wären....also, was soll die Nachkarterei???


----------



## john_sales (25. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß garnicht worüber ihr euch beschwert.
Bin am Donnerstag mit dem Rennrad um 1800 losgefahren und nach 30min Fahrt im Herzen Belgiens gings auf einmal richtig rund. 
Es hat gestürmt, geblitzt und derart geregnet, dass ich über eine geschlossene Wasserdecke gefahren bin.
Nachdem mir das Wasser sogar aus den Schuhen unten wieder rauslief, 
hab ich dann beschlossen das Ganze als Spass zu sehen und war noch 1,5h als Bademeister unterwegs.
Und sogar meinen 31er Schnitt hab ich halten können, 
gut dass keine Autos mehr auf der Straße waren, bremsen konnte ich nur noch homöopatisch^^.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2012)

Wo hat es denn geregnet? Wir sind hier um 11 Uhr zum Familienausflug nach Boppard los. Da war alles trocken und bis ca. halb fünf in Boppard auch. Hatten also einen wunderbaren Biketag.
Uwe ich gebe dir aber Recht: Nohkate jilt nit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Grüße Micha


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....
> Fakt ist, daß wir Alle ziemlich naß geworden wären....also, was soll die Nachkarterei???



Ja Uwe, hier hat es von ca. 11.00h - 16.00h weitesgehend durchgeregnet.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2012)

Solange es kommenden Samstag nicht regnet!  Obwohl.......dann fehlt was!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> .......dann fehlt was!!



genau ! 12 Plattfüsse !





send by SchrottPC using Wurstfinger 2.0


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Solange es kommenden Samstag nicht regnet!  Obwohl.......dann fehlt was!!



Zumindest würde es warmer Regen.

@schraeg - Nee, ist ja keine Eifelerlandtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer wollt....einer startet um 10...einer um 9.
> Selbst, wenn wir um diese Zeiten gestartet wären....wie lange habt ihr dann vorgehabt im Bergischen zu fahren? 30 Minuten.... 1 Stunde???
> 
> Fakt ist, daß wir Alle ziemlich naß geworden wären....also, was soll die Nachkarterei???



Tja Uwe, man hats nicht leicht mit diesen Typen.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. Juni 2012)

?


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Juni 2012)

Oh man, was geht den hier ab. Wenn Ihr jammern wollt, dann macht doch extra einen Fred dafür auf.

Komme jetzt mal wieder dazu, worum es dieses Forum eigentlich geht,

Habe bis eben eine sehr geile Runde im Bergischem gedreht.Guide: Asphaltjunkie. Jung, dat häste jod jemad

Für die Jammerfreunde: es hat nicht geregnet. Nur etwas aufgewirbelte Feuchtigkeit von unten



Thomas


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2012)

*UNS UWE,*
*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir!*


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2012)

Alles Gute zur Schnapszahl! Darauf mal gleich 44 Bieä!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtsag und alles Gute

wünscht Dir Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2012)

Wozu gratulieren ?
Geburtstag ist keine Leistung, den hat man !


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn du Volkers Glückwunsch nachgekommen bist kann es bestimmt nicht schaden, dass ich dir lieber alles Gute und ewige Gesundheit wünsche.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Außenposten.


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Uwe,

natürlich auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer genug Matsch unterm Reifen. Hoffentlich hast Du Dich schön feiern lassen. 



Anja + Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen Bweteiligten von gestern bedanken. Es war ein toller Tag mit tollen Leuten.

Es war mir ein Fest.


Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (2. Juli 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen, ein traumhafter Tag mit vielen netten Leuten. Von gelungenen Nosewheelies über punktierte Schienbeine bis hin zu (fast gelungenen) Baumfällversuchen war alles dabei.  Und obendrauf gab's noch super leckeren Nudelsalat, was will man mehr?

Wer Fotos geschossen hat, bitte gern mal hier hochladen oder sonstwie rumschicken, waren ja einige Knipser am Start.


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2012)

Baumfällversuche?

War der Daywalker am Start  ?

Chris, was ist morgen mit dir? Ausgang? Oder Schreibtisch?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2012)

Der Daywalker war damit beschäftigt, die einzige wirkliche Panne mit einem Rennradschlauch  zu beheben 

Auch von mir ein  für den gestrigen Tag! Ein absolut gelungener TT-Ausflug 
Beim nächsten Mal könnte man wirklich anschliessend noch schön am See grillen.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Baumfällversuche?
> 
> War der Daywalker am Start  ?
> ...
> ...


 

Daran war der Daywalker nicht beteiligt, das habe ich ganz alleine hingekriegt. Aber der Baum hat sich erfolgreich gegen meinen Fäll-Versuch gewehrt, ich konnte ihm nur ein paar Wunden zufügen:





Meine Wunden sind aber nicht so dramatisch, lediglich leichte Prellungen an Knie, Handgelenk und Brust. Die haben mich aber nicht weiter behindert, so dass ich weiter Spass auf den Trails hatte.


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...
> Beim nächsten Mal könnte man wirklich anschliessend noch schön am See grillen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli


 
Der nette Herr am Eingang sagte mir leider, dass im gesamten Park Grillen generell verboten ist. Es gab halt schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Müll, noch glühende Kohle im Wald entsorgt ...

Muss man sich etwas anderes überlegen.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Daran war der Daywalker nicht beteiligt, das habe ich ganz alleine hingekriegt. Aber der Baum hat sich erfolgreich gegen meinen Fäll-Versuch gewehrt, ich konnte ihm nur ein paar Wunden zufügen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na das sind MÄNNER immer weiter, trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Daran war der Daywalker nicht beteiligt, das habe ich ganz alleine hingekriegt. Aber der Baum hat sich erfolgreich gegen meinen Fäll-Versuch gewehrt, ich konnte ihm nur ein paar Wunden zufügen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na das sind MÄNNER !!!! Immer weiter bis es nicht mehr geht, trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> ...Muss man sich etwas anderes überlegen...



Benzinaggi und Elektrogrill


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2012)

Gibt doch so kleine Camping Gas Grills


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibt doch so kleine Camping Gas Grills


 
Solch einen hatten wir dabei, fällt leider auch unter das Verbot


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2012)

Dann musse roh essen !


----------



## NoJan (2. Juli 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Wer Fotos geschossen hat, bitte gern mal hier hochladen oder sonstwie rumschicken, waren ja einige Knipser am Start.



Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen ordentlich Fotos zu machen. 
Unterm Strich sind es lediglich ein paar Flugeinlagen ua. von Melanie und Wolfgang geworden  (lade ich bei Bedarf gerne hoch).

Und diese verlangsamte von mir:







Der gestrige Tag war echt total gelungen, tolle Leute, tolles Wetter (trocken! und nicht zu warm) und eine echt entspannte Atmosphäre, vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Juli 2012)

sowas hier ?
 




oder die Meli


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Juli 2012)

Nachtrag zu Gestern:

Einen Tag S-P-A-S-S

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Chris, was ist morgen mit dir? Ausgang? Oder Schreibtisch?
> 
> schönen gruß
> C.




...ich hätte auch was Lust zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (2. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich hätte auch was Lust zu fahren....



Schau mal bei den Dienstagsfahrern, Carsten wollte um 18:00 in Ramersdorf los, ich muss mal schauen, entscheidet sich morgen früh, ob ich das packe.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen auch aus Brühl, dear Uwe! Auf das datt Netz noch das Ende der Renovierung erlebe
Dafür das der Dart den Baumschubser gemacht hat war er nach unserem Eintreffen aber noch außerordentlich luftaktiv - Reschpekt an dieser Stell! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich finde ihr solltet den Dart demnächst HIER anmelden wenn ich mir den Baum so anschaue


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2012)

Ja, in der Kategorie "Hot-Saw"


----------



## Dart (4. Juli 2012)

Ich stelle mir so etwas vor in der Bauart von Ben Hur, allerdings etwa einen Meter vor dem Vorderrad kurz über dem Boden 

Oder einen Kuhfänger wie an den schönen alten Dampfloks, der leitet mich dann sanft am Baum vorbei.


----------



## meg-71 (4. Juli 2012)

Nabend zusammen
ich möchte am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit fahren http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/.
Hat sonst noch jemand interesse?

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> ich möchte am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit fahren http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/.
> Hat sonst noch jemand interesse?
> 
> Gruß Michael



schon längst angemeldet


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> ich möchte am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit fahren http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/.
> Hat sonst noch jemand interesse?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Viel Spass Micha, nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> ich möchte am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit fahren http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/.
> Hat sonst noch jemand interesse?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hm,
Lust schon, aber das Wetter schreckt mich schon noch ein wenig ab 

Viel Spaß und eine gute Zeit!
C.


----------



## luckylocke (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

können die Mitglieder der IG "TT-Trip Gardasee 2012" dort bitte mal kurz vorbei schauen? Hab da eine Frage.
Dankeschön 
G.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Juli 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> ich möchte am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit fahren http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/.
> Hat sonst noch jemand interesse?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Ich bin auch da, hab noch ein Platz im Wagen.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Juli 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> ich möchte am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon mit fahren http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/.
> Hat sonst noch jemand interesse?
> 
> Gruß Michael



wenn du nicht gemeldet und bezahlt hast würde ich ganz früh dort sein!
max. 1000 starter! 

 MELDESTOPP auf der Homepage! Info auf der Startseite das evtl. frei werdende Plätze 30 min vor dem Start vergeben werden!!!!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (6. Juli 2012)

Dank dir für die Info Stefan hatte ich auch schon gesehen, war aber letzes Jahr auch so und bin über die Nachrückliste noch gestartet.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Juli 2012)

Tach!

Sonntagstreff um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg?? Der DW74 wird auf jedenfall da sein. Es sei den, es schüttet aus Eimern.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (7. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Sonntagstreff um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg?? Der DW74 wird auf jedenfall da sein. Es sei den, es schüttet aus Eimern.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Wird das ne Gegenveranstalltung zu deinem Bruder, der hat schon im LMB ausgeschreiben

Gruß der meg der morgen im Hunsrück fährt


----------



## shmee (8. Juli 2012)

So, in Anbetracht des Wetters bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> So, in Anbetracht des Wetters bin ich raus



Nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung...


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2012)

SCH.......WETTER


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> SCH.......WETTER



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele........


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2012)

Schraub- und Putztag


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Ja, aber das ist dann jetzt schon der dritte Schraubtag in Folge.... Ich mag nicht mehr schrauben.....


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2012)

Schau mal raus aus deinem Kellerloch, hat doch schon aufgehört mit dem Regen


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schau mal raus aus deinem Kellerloch, hat doch schon aufgehört mit dem Regen



Ich habe rausgeschaut.... Und mich auch rausgetraut..... Und dann bin ich fürchterlich nass geworden


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2012)

Ich geb dir mal ein paar elektronische Helferlein für solche Fälle 

www.buienradar.nl

https://securewww.uni-bonn.de/meteo/messdaten/radarbilder/aktuelle-bilder-1/az_100_z_ani

http://www.sat24.com/nl


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> SCH.......WETTER



Also [email protected], Tischi und [email protected] sowie der [email protected] sind heut bei dem Wetter gefahren. Und ihr weicheier seit nur am Nörgeln über das Wetter. Eure einstellung müsst ihr mahl Überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (8. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Also [email protected], Tischi und [email protected] sowie der [email protected] sind heut bei dem Wetter gefahren. Und ihr weicheier seit nur am Nörgeln über das Wetter. Eure einstellung müsst ihr mahl Überdenken.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juli 2012)

Ich bin stolz ein Weichei zu sein! Ich bin stolz ein Weichei zu sein! Ich bin stolz ein Weichei zu sein! 

Mir ging's ja nur darum, dass mein Rad nicht dreckig werden sollte


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Also [email protected], Tischi und [email protected] sowie der [email protected] sind heut bei dem Wetter gefahren. Und ihr weicheier seit nur am Nörgeln über das Wetter. Eure einstellung müsst ihr mahl Überdenken.



Jungs, dafür könnt Ihr euch ein Eis backen.

Zum Thema Weichei. Bin eben doch noch satte 65km geradelt und NICHT naß geworden


----------



## route61 (9. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jungs, dafür könnt Ihr euch ein Eis backen.
> 
> Zum Thema Weichei. Bin eben doch noch satte 65km geradelt und NICHT naß geworden


Aber Du hattest sicher Licht dabei. 
 Ist ja noch nicht lange her, dass der Regen aufgehört hat.


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Also [email protected], Tischi und [email protected] sowie der [email protected] sind heut bei dem Wetter gefahren. Und ihr weicheier seit nur am Nörgeln über das Wetter. Eure einstellung müsst ihr mahl Überdenken.



Hey Wolle, habe noch ca. 10kg Gras von gestern am Rad, wenn du also noch etwas brauchst, melde dich!! 

gruß
Michael


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hey Wolle, habe noch ca. 10kg Gras von gestern am Rad, wenn du also noch etwas brauchst, melde dich!!  gruß
> Michael


 
Hej Michael, gut zu hören, daß deine Schulter hielt - und Respekt: Mit Hasch am Rad auf dem Marathonkurs, cooler gehts nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hey Wolle, habe noch ca. 10kg Gras von gestern am Rad, wenn du also noch etwas brauchst, melde dich!!
> 
> gruß
> Michael



Frag nicht, was ich noch alles dran hatte. Biste etwa nach dem Marathon, nach Luxemborg gefahren um ein wenig Gras zu holen.


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Frag nicht, was ich noch alles dran hatte. Biste etwa nach dem Marathon, nach Luxemborg gefahren um ein weig Gras zu holen.



Ne, nur Kaffee und noch voll getankt


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ne, nur Kaffee und noch voll getankt



Ne ist ist klar. Die Nase vollgetankt. Wie wir.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hey Wolle, habe noch ca. 10kg Gras von gestern am Rad, wenn du also noch etwas brauchst, melde dich!!
> 
> gruß
> Michael



Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das bei euch "breite Wege" heißt


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juli 2012)

Wäre das nicht mal was für ein Auswärtsspiel?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=588655

Grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht mal was für ein Auswärtsspiel?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=588655
> 
> Grüße



Eher nicht, weil es Samstags ist


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. Juli 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht mal was für ein Auswärtsspiel?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=588655
> 
> Grüße



Wenn einer mich begleitet, damit ich mich nicht so alleine fühle unter den Menschen massen, fahre ich dort mit.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## surftigresa (11. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wenn einer mich begleitet, damit ich mich nicht so alleine fühle, unter den Menschen massen. Fahre ich dort mit.
> 
> Gruß Wolle


 
Ich nicht! "Leider" Urlaub


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr schon meinen Bike-Fremdgeh-Vorschlag gesehen ???

Klick

wär schön wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet, gibt ja keine Terminüberschneidung


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wenn einer mich begleitet, damit ich mich nicht so alleine fühle, unter den Menschen massen. Fahre ich dort mit.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Ich würde dich nicht alleine lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon meinen Bike-Fremdgeh-Vorschlag gesehen ???
> 
> Klick
> 
> wär schön wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet, gibt ja keine Terminüberschneidung



Bin dabei..


----------



## Dart (14. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin dabei..


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Juli 2012)

Ist heute jemand an der Tomburg? Ansonsten Fahre ich eine Runde im 7GB. 

Gruß Wolle


----------



## meg-71 (15. Juli 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand an der Tomburg? Ansonsten Fahre ich eine Runde im 7GB.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Mion Wolle 
schon wieder Schlammschlacht?! Hätte ja schon Lust aber wenn man auf das Regenradar schaut giebts ab 11:00 Regen. Wo wäre es denn wohl weniger Schlammig 7GB oder Eifel?

Gruß der meg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Juli 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wo wäre es denn wohl weniger Schlammig 7GB oder Eifel?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Im 7GB, 11uhr China-Schiff

Gruß Wolle


----------



## meg-71 (15. Juli 2012)

Na dann 7hills. Bis gleich.


----------



## Fungrisu (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das Team 7Hills wird am Samstag 21 Juli eine Schnitzeljagt mit dem MTB organisieren.
Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz im Ennert.
Es werden 2er Teams gebildet und mann muss div. Aufgaben erledigen und nartürlich die entsprechenden Kontrollpunkte anfahren.
Ende wird gegen 18 Uhr sein. Danach Abschluss im Ennert Bräu.
Es können noch 4 Personen mitmachen.
Wer hat Lust bitte per PN bei mir melden.

P.S. das wird kein Rennen sonderen ein spaßiger Samstag 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juli 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das Team 7Hills wird am Samstag 21 Juli eine Schnitzeljagt mit dem MTB organisieren.
> Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz im Ennert.
> Es werden 2er Teams gebildet und mann muss div. Aufgaben erledigen und nartürlich die entsprechenden Kontrollpunkte anfahren.
> ...



WARUM so kurzfristig?? WARUM Samstags???

Mache jetzt mal nen fliegenden wechsel. Vom Rennrad aufs Mountainbike. Ab ins 7.Gebirge. Treffe mich vorher mit Wolle um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juli 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das Team 7Hills wird am Samstag 21 Juli eine Schnitzeljagt mit dem MTB organisieren.
> Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Sportplatz im Ennert.
> Es werden 2er Teams gebildet und mann muss div. Aufgaben erledigen und nartürlich die entsprechenden Kontrollpunkte anfahren.
> ...



Die Idee finde ich super, würde auch mitmachen, aber das Datum hat leider nicht gepasst!
Euch ganz viel Spaß!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> WARUM Samstags???
> 
> Mache jetzt mal nen fliegenden wechsel. Vom Rennrad aufs Mountainbike. Ab ins 7.Gebirge. Treffe mich vorher mit Wolle um 18 Uhr am Chinaschiff.



WER kann unter der Woche vor 17Uhr große Tourern fahren???


----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2012)

ich. gestern. seit gestern hab ich Urlaub *)  ! Morgen geht's in Richtung Berge  

*) ADO § 12
*Urlaub*
(1) Die Lehrer und Lehrerinnen nehmen den ihnen nach der Erholungsurlaubsverordnung zustehenden Urlaub in den Ferien.


----------



## zett78 (19. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> WER kann unter der Woche vor 17Uhr große Tourern fahren???



Svente und ich!
Haben den Wolle auf unserem Heimweg seiner Fahrt zum Chinaschiff getroffen, da waren wir schon 3h mit dem RR unterwegs  

@Wolle: Warste noch pünktlich?? + tu mal deine Adresse wg. der Flasche!!!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2012)

Jaja, ich theoretisch auch, wenn ich um 4 daheim bin. Meist erwischt mich dann aber die Schwerkraftanomalie des Sofas
Aber das war eigentlich auch auf unseren Mister "der samstags nie kann" gemünzt 

Viel Spaß inne Berje!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ... nach der Erholungsurlaub...



damit ist die Zeit zwischen den Ferien gemeint oder ?


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Juli 2012)

Nabend!

@ Enrgy: Die Schwerkraftanomalie des Sofas Hoffe mal, an der Wand sieht man nicht die Siluette(schreibt man das so?) eines trinkenden und essenden Volkers Und so lang war die Tour gestern auch nicht. War nur gesamt 7,5Std auf beiden Rädern unterwegs. Also, ne schöne Feierabendrunde

Und dem Bergsini einen schönen Urlaub in den Bergen. 


 Tomburger,wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag?? Würd gern den Treffpunkt verlegen. Abfahrt an der Scheune. 

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Juli 2012)

Im Moment sieht es so aus, als könnte ich endlich mal wieder dabei sein. Aber ich werde kein Licht dabei haben, was bedeutet, dass mir der Sinn nach einer eher überschaubaren Runde steht!

Und Treffpunkt bei der Scheune ist schon deshalb eine coole Idee, weil wir dann bei den Damen und Herren gleich wegen des Trikot-Sponsorings fragen könnten. In dieser Angelegenheit müssen wir endlich weiterkommen.

Findet jedenfalls: Eifel-Litti, der wie immer herzlich grüßt


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Juli 2012)

Termin für Sonntag steht.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2012)

Moin Thomas,
habe Besuch, werde dann auch im Ahrtal sein, aber wohl erst gegen 13.00 Uhr...

Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg  oder ich klingele dich noch an. 

Wollte aber eher "spielen" gehen.

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Freckles (20. Juli 2012)

Alle TTTripler 2012, schaut bitte in die IG wegen Vortreffen

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## meg-71 (20. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Termin für Sonntag steht.



Servus Thomas
abfahrt um 11:00 oder wird vorher noch gebrucht?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Michael!

Nehme mal stark an, das Du "gebruncht" meinst. Weil vorher gebrucht muß nicht sein
Wenn Du möchtest, dann kannst Du das gerne machen. Aber ich möchte um 11 Uhr starten.

Carsten: werde mich melden

Hoffe, es werden sich noch ein paar mehr anmelden.Wie immer, bei einer TT-Tour: der Spaß steht im Vordergrund 

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2012)

sonne Jippi!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich müßte ich das Tempo der Tour auf lansam ändern.

Gestern Abend zu lange und zuviel
War aber alles soooo leckaaaa


----------



## meg-71 (22. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßte ich das Tempo der Tour auf lansam ändern.



Siehe Anmeldungen

Bis gleich Michael


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßte ich das Tempo der Tour auf langsam ändern



Keine Sorge, das ändern wir dann schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2012)

So, hier die traurige Bilanz eines verlorenen Tages:

- recht flotte Fahrt, ich hatte 51km auf der Uhr bei etwas über 1.300hm; Fahrtzeit: 3h und ein paar Minuten
- KEINE Panne 
- NIEMAND verloren gegangen
- super Wetter
- gute Stimmung.

Ihr seht: Das war kein TT-Ausflug. Da fährt man nach längerer Zeit mal wieder mit und was ist? Eben.

Enttäuscht: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> So, hier die traurige Bilanz eines verlorenen Tages:
> 
> - recht flotte Fahrt, ich hatte 51km auf der Uhr bei etwas über 1.300hm; Fahrtzeit: 3h und ein paar Minuten
> - KEINE Panne
> ...



Nabend!

Tja, Herr Litti. Sehr sehr ungewöhnlich für eine TT Tour. und das obwohl ein w.kirchen dabei war

Bis bald


----------



## meg-71 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich fand es auch zu tiefst enttäuschend, und auch bei der kleine Runde die ich noch anschließent gefahren bin ist keine Freude aufgekommen.
War einfach nicht das Wetter.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2012)

Dafür hab ich wieder die Kastanien aus dem Feuer geholt und die Fahne der Fam. W.kirchen hoch gehalten.

Bei der gestrigen SIT Tour gab es 4 Plattfüße, davon hatte alleine drei der Guide. Ratet mal, wer der Guide war?

Heute bin ich mit dem Rennrad von der Arbeit nach Hause. Kleinen Schlenker bis nach Hersel. Bis Borheim bin ich dann gekommen: Vorne platt.
Nach ewigem Braseln mit Ersatzschlauch und kurzem Ventil, bei Felge mit etwas höheren Flanken, dann endlich geschafft wieder Luft in den Reifen zu bekommen. 1 Kilometer weiter gefahren: Hinten Platt....und nach Hause geschoben.
Jetzt hab ich erst mal die Faxen dicke.


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juli 2012)

@Uwe,
Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und es regnet bald wieder.... dann hat das Leid ein Ende 

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur Maxxis Minion DH 2Ply empfehlen.... meine treuen Begleiter der letzten Woche..... allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung auf Rennradfelgen...... 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Langenfelder (23. Juli 2012)

sieht aber scheißße aus


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich wieder die Kastanien aus dem Feuer geholt und die Fahne der Fam. W.kirchen hoch gehalten.
> 
> Bei der gestrigen SIT Tour gab es 4 Plattfüße, davon hatte alleine drei der Guide. Ratet mal, wer der Guide war?
> 
> ...



Auf einen ist wenigstens Verlass: auf den Häuptling! Wenn dann noch kein Spaß im Spiel war...

By the way: Uwe, you got mail.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2012)

Fuer alle die es wie ich vorziehen, bei der Hitze lieber kein Rad zu fahren 

Fortsetzungsroman zur Megavalanche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591018

P.s.: nächstes Jahr würde ich gerne im TT-Trikot starten


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Juli 2012)

TT-Trikot in 2013: Ob das was wird?

Zuweilen leicht pessimistisch drauf: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> TT-Trikot in 2013: Ob das was wird?...



solange nicht ein bild von häuptlings einzugsfertigem wigwam drauf sein muß, könnte es klappen...


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben.
Haltet euch doch schon mal das letzte WE im September frei.
Hab mir mal ein TT-Spezialauswärtsspiel überlegt.
Mal schauen, ob wir ein paar Biker zusammen kriegen, damit wir den Kegelclubs an der Mosel ordentlich Paroli bieten können.


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne Idee, Uwe!
Aber der Termin passt bei mir leider nicht 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2012)

schade, ich kann leider an diesem we auch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2012)

Ha, ich könnte. Muss sich nur jemand finden der sich neben meine Frau vor den Altar stellt


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ....Muss sich nur jemand finden der sich neben *meine Frau* vor den Altar stellt



Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (29. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bilder



Wieso Bilder - die Mitgift zählt....


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Wieso Bilder - die Mitgift zählt....



von ihm oder von ihr?


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juli 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Wieso Bilder - die Mitgift zählt....



Ich dachte immer Mitgift sei ein Synonym für Schwiegermutter


----------



## Trekki (29. Juli 2012)

War ich heute zu spät oder alleine an der Tomburg? Um 11.15h war der Parkplatz jedenfalls leer.

Egel - bin eine kleine Runde durchs Vischeltal runter und im Tierpark wieder hoch gefahren. Zum Abschluss gabs aus der Scheune einen Kuchen auf die Hand, den ich an der ersten Bank ausserhalb vom Ort genossen habe.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> War ich heute zu spät oder alleine an der Tomburg? Um 11.15h war der Parkplatz jedenfalls leer.
> 
> Egel - bin eine kleine Runde durchs Vischeltal runter und im Tierpark wieder hoch gefahren. Zum Abschluss gabs aus der Scheune einen Kuchen auf die Hand, den ich an der ersten Bank ausserhalb vom Ort genossen habe.



Kollege du bist doch in der ig oder? Dort war heute ein Auswärtsspiel stattgefunden .

Grüße von einem enttäuschtem Stunt-becker


----------



## Trekki (29. Juli 2012)

OK, die letzen Tage war ich offline. Mein Bruder incl. Freundin und Kinder waren zu besuch.
Die 4 habe ich heute morgen zum Zug gebracht und bin ohne weitere blicke in den Rechner zur Tomburg gefahren. Ist aber nur eine schlechte ausrede, der Termin war ja schon länger bekannt.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben.
> Haltet euch doch schon mal das letzte WE im September frei.
> Hab mir mal ein TT-Spezialauswärtsspiel überlegt.
> Mal schauen, ob wir ein paar Biker zusammen kriegen, damit wir den Kegelclubs an der Mosel ordentlich Paroli bieten können.



Tja Uwe nette Idee, aber für mich nicht zu verwirklichen. Schade


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben.
> Haltet euch doch schon mal das letzte WE im September frei.
> Hab mir mal ein TT-Spezialauswärtsspiel überlegt.
> Mal schauen, ob wir ein paar Biker zusammen kriegen, damit wir den Kegelclubs an der Mosel ordentlich Paroli bieten können.



Moin,
sind wir leider leider in Finale  und bieten dem Meer Paroli...

Danke für die Einladung!
C.


----------



## Trekki (3. August 2012)

Duisburg, das Brot kommt!


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. August 2012)

Hi Leute!

Morgen um 11 Uhr wird eine seeeehhhhrrr entstpannte Tour von der Tomburg gestartet.Grund eins: Meiner einer wird noch bis spät in die Nacht in Duisburg sein um die 24std"Kämpfer/innen" anzufeuern.
Der zweite Grund wird eine surfdierippenprellung sein.
Tourdaten: Steinbachtalsperre Mittagessen, danach rüber zur Scheune Kaffe/Kuchen.

Wer lust hat ist herzlich willkommen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Der zweite Grund wird eine surfdierippenprellung sein...



haha, wie sehr die rippe beim fahren behindert, haben wir erst am mittwoch wieder gesehen. ich würde mir da nicht zuviel hoffnungen auf eine kaffeklatsch-tour machen


----------



## Langenfelder (4. August 2012)

ich hab ja gesehn wie ihr fahrt ( Filthys ) und glaubt mir, selbst wenn Frau Rippe nur noch ein Bein hat, wird das keine Kinderbelustigung 

viel spass im Smorland


ps: warst das nicht du mit dem Rennradschlauch? dem ich ein neuen MTB Schlauch geliehen hab. Kannst ja unserer gemeinsamen Bekannten mitgeben ( du weißt schon wem )


----------



## shmee (5. August 2012)

So Kinners, wer hat gestern den Teller nicht leer gegessen? Das ist ja zum :kotz: das Wetter....


----------



## surftigresa (5. August 2012)

Wie ist denn das Wetter an der Tomburg?


----------



## surftigresa (5. August 2012)

@Chris,
Da haben wir uns überschnitten. Regnet es in Bonn?


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Wetter an der Tomburg?


 
4,5 Kilometer Luftlinie von der Tomburg entfernt regnet es seit 6.00 Uhr. Allerdings verhalten, bisher lediglich 3 Liter/qm.


----------



## surftigresa (5. August 2012)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> 4,5 Kilometer Luftlinie von der Tomburg entfernt regnet es seit 6.00 Uhr. Allerdings verhalten, bisher lediglich 3 Liter/qm.



Grrrrrr!!!
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info. Damit bin ich dann für heute raus, das ist mir bicht genug Regen 

Also wieder Schraubersonntag....... gut dass da bei mir im Moment genug anliegt.......

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## shmee (5. August 2012)

Joah, dito in Bonn, hier geht seit heute morgen um 7 das runter, was man so im Volksmund wohl einen "schönen Landregen" nennen würde. Bin auf jeden Fall raus...


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. August 2012)

Dann lassen wir das heute wol besser
Bei dem Wetter macht das auch keinen Sinn,

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (5. August 2012)

Ich wage es aber trotzdem zu fahren. Regenradar zeigt an, daß das "schlimmste" vorbei ist. Und hier in Alfter hat es aufghört zu regnen.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (5. August 2012)

Guten morgen, 

Laut Regenradar, bleibt es zumindest von von oben die nächsten Stunden trocken....

Sehen Grade sogar ein Stück blauen Himmel


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. August 2012)

Also hier regnet es noch. Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spass. Ich will auch noch mit dem Patrick was fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. August 2012)

Nabend!

Es gibt ja doch noch nicht so wasserscheue Tomburger. Es ging mit fünf Gleichgesinnten auf die Tour. Zwei mit "brandneuen" Rädern Ach, und das Wetter war übrigens TOP! Wie angekündigt wurde die Steinbachtalsperre angesteuert und da sehr schmackhaft gegessen.
Die Plattfußstatistig wurde natürlich von mir fortgeführt

Leider hatten ein Einbrecher in form eines Gewitters bei meinem Arbeitgeber was dagegen, die Tour zuende zu führen. Oberhalb von Todenfeld rappelte das Alarmhandy

So wurde es leider nichts mit dem leckkkaaa Stück Kuchen in der Scheune.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
hoffe, du hattest einen 26er Schlauch dabei 

Wer hatte denn die neuen Räder? Neugierig...

Und was ist mit den 24h Fahrern? Von denen hört und liest man nix...

Alle gesund und munter gefinished?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Freckles (6. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> hoffe, du hattest einen 26er Schlauch dabei
> 
> Wer hatte denn die neuen Räder? Neugierig...
> ...



Jawohl, die sind alle gesund und haben mal munterer mal müder gefinished 



8er mixed Team 7hills, Radon & Friends haben das 3. Mal in Reihe den Sieg geholt!!
8er 7hills Mädels sind wieder 3. geworden
4er Herren kamen auf Platz 25
2er mixed Team 7hills auf Platz 5!!!
2er Mädels (Petra & Andrea) haben es auf den 4. Platz geschafft!!!
Giom ist als Einzelfahrer gestartet und hat bis zum Schluss durchgehalten - Super Leistung!!
Die genauen Zeiten etc kannst du hier sehen.


Geregnet hat es in Duisburg kaum, bis auf einen kurzen Schauer am Samstag abend, der dann den Staub gebunden hat . Ich persönlich hatte das Gefühl, die Rennstrecke war permanent voll und sogar voller als letztes Jahr (wenn das überhaupt geht), wahrscheinlich hatte ich noch 24h-Diez im Kopf .....



Wir hatten sogar einen professionellen Schrauber dabei , Lorenz (Christiane's Bruder) und ich würde fast sagen, er hatte, wie unseren anderen Betreuer auch am meisten zu tun und kam bis Mitternacht am Samstag kaum zum Essen!

Die Betreuung und Organisation des Fahrerlagers war wieder mal top deluxe . 

Noch mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Fahrer und vielen Dank!

Es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (6. August 2012)

Sehr freundlich und rücksichtsvoll von Angela, dass sie den drittletzten (!) Platz vom 2er-mixed von meiner Schwester Jule und mir nicht erwähnt hat.   

Wir hatten uns eine etwas bessere Platzierung erhofft, aber die Konkurrenz war dieses Jahr verdammt hart.
Ausserdem hatte Jule in den frühen Morgenstunden mit "Ganzkörperunwohlsein" zu kämpfen. 
Bei mir fiel um 7:30 (nach 28 Runden) das linke Knie aus (Totalausfall - ich konnte nur noch humpeln ... und radeln ging nur noch berghoch (?) ... bin gespannt, ob sich "das alte Scharnier" wieder erholt).
Immerhin hat Jule dann mit einem beherzten 6-Runden-Turn zum Abschluss noch unseren Abstieg (nach ganz unten) verhindert. 

Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Super Atmosphere, gute Stimmung im Fahrerlager und grandiose Unterstützung durch unsere Betreuer.
Schönes Gefühl , wenn der Schmerz nachlässt!

bis bald im Wald!
Tobi


----------



## surftigresa (6. August 2012)

Hi Tobi,
Riesenrespekt vor Eurer Leistung!aumen:
Ich hoffe, Du bist bald wieder fit!!!

Und natürlich Gratulation an alle Finisher! Sehr geil auch die Leistung des 2er Mixed der 7Hiller aumen: Wenn man sich da mal die Rundenzeiten ansieht.... Wow....

Viele Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## RennKröte (6. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> hoffe, du hattest einen 26er Schlauch dabei
> 
> Wer hatte denn die neuen Räder? Neugierig...
> ...



Huhu...

uns - also Andrea und mir geht es soweit ganz gut, außer der üblichen Wehwehchen nach so ner Dauerbelastung. Wir sind insgesamt 52 Runden gefahren.

Also jede von uns knappe 220km, ca. 2300hm mit nem 18er Schnitt. 

Und einmal bin ich wohl laut Garmin 51,2 km/h gefahren, ich weiß gar nicht wo ich Abfahrts Weichei das hingelegt haben soll auf der Strecke 

Und lieber Tobert, damit waren wir die Vorletzten, von daher mal  für Eure Mega Leistung. Und Dein liebes Schwesterherz ist in der Damen Sprintwertung auf Platz 7, es hat kein bekanntes Mädel sonst von uns aus den 2er Teams geschafft 

Deshalb gehe ich auch mal ganz stark davon aus, dass Jule es war die die Ratte erledigt hat - wetten - bei sonner Geschwindgkeit kriegt man ja schon mal nix mit 

LG
Krötchen


----------



## Giom (6. August 2012)

auf dem weg zur Toilette bin ich auf platz eins! keine ahnung was ich da falsch gegessen habe, aber ab mitte der Nacht konnte ich nicht länger als 2 Runden am Stück fahren ohne zum Klo zu laufen

Erst im Laufe des Vormittag konnte ich etwas mehr Runden am Stück durchziehen. Aber trotzdem, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2012)

Ja, das Klo Thema hatten wir ja schon bei der Sonnenaufgang-bis-Sonnenuntergang Tour.

Rennkröte: einen 18er Schnitt habe ich auch geschafft. 18Min 46sec


----------



## RennKröte (7. August 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, das Klo Thema hatten wir ja schon bei der Sonnenaufgang-bis-Sonnenuntergang Tour.
> 
> Rennkröte: einen 18er Schnitt habe ich auch geschafft. 18Min 46sec



Du bist ja auch ein Monster und von irgend nem anderen Stern oder warum heißt Du Trekki 

Aber unter die schnellsten Sprintmännern bist Du leider nicht gekommen, wobei ich das ja pauchal gefühlt schon vermutet hätte - gibt aber noch andere "Tiere" auf dem Fahrrad scheinbar.


----------



## Fungrisu (10. August 2012)

Für alle die mal einen Eindruck vom 24h MTB Rennen in Duisburg bekommen möchten.
Diese jahr wurde eine Flugdrohne eingesetzt.

Hier mal der Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M7j7dBrL2k&list=UURbBNXf9wk81jj9kgEmBTJw&index=1&feature=plpp_video"]24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Geile Aufnahmen


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Für alle die mal einen Eindruck vom 24h MTB Rennen in Duisburg bekommen möchten.
> Diese jahr wurde eine Flugdrohne eingesetzt.
> 
> Hier mal der Link: 24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne      - YouTube
> ...



Sehr schöne Aufnahmen. Ich glaub, so ein Ding sollten wir uns auch mal zulegen.


----------



## Handlampe (11. August 2012)

Fährt morgen Jemand ab der Tomburg?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich mir überlegen noch einmal ab Adenau um die Nordschleife zu fahren. Außerdem ist dort oben Oldtimer Treff bzw. Rennen. Könnte man ja gut verbinden.


----------



## meg-71 (11. August 2012)

Wie Auswärtsspiel? Aber da giebts ja auch eine Ruine. Schöne Idee, wann und wo sollst den los gehen?

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (12. August 2012)

Watt Nu? Wohin jetzt?


----------



## shmee (12. August 2012)

Schließe mich der Frage an, wo soll man denn jetzt hinkommen?


----------



## Blut Svente (12. August 2012)

ich bin an der Tomburg!


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2012)

Wir starten um 12 Uhr ab Adenau Leimbach an der Tankstelle einmal um den Ring (mit ein paar extra Schleifen)
Wer also noch Lust hat...


----------



## meg-71 (12. August 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## john_sales (12. August 2012)

Wer war denn aus unserer Runde da am Start? Hab ein Team mit 7Hills gesehen.
Ich hab auch nen kleinen Zusammenschnitt vom Rennen gemacht, war mit einem befreundeten Team da.     http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22800


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2012)

7hills war mit 5 Teams am Start: 8er Damen, 8er Mix, 4er Herren, 2er Mix und Single. Du kannst uns kaum übersehen haben

2:18 unser Zelt ist leer
5:34 unser Zelt jubelt
10:31 AC/DC
11:27 die tote Ratte
12:45 Speichenbruch, Freilauf blockiert (interessiert wohl niemanden  )
13:35 bis 14:18 Waldstück, was viel zu früh raus genommen wurde
13:58 Giom ?
16:05 Gipfel vom Monte Schlacko

Danke für das tolle Video!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. August 2012)

Perfekter Tag:Bestes MTB-Wetter, gutgelaunte,nette Mitfahrer, trockene
Wege und schicke Trails.
Coole, schnelle Karren zu gucken und der Beweis, daß man tatsächlich 
27% Rampen fahren kann, wenn auch nicht auf dem mittleren Blatt.
Abschluß mit lecka Schmackofatz beim Griechen.
Wie gesagt, ein perfekter Tag.


----------



## meg-71 (12. August 2012)

Ja schön wars, jetzt bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


Schön wäre noch ne Medaille gewesen.

Gruß Michael

PS würde mich ärgern wenn ich gestern zu viel getrunken hätte und die herrlich Tour heute verpasst hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (13. August 2012)

Ja mit der 1035 bei 13:35 das ist Guillaume, 
da hat jemand wohl sehr genau hingesehen^^.

Mir war doch so als ob ich da des öfteren eine 7Hills Trikotage gesehen hab, 
kein Wunder. Das Mixed-Team hat ja richtig abgezogen.

Ich hoffe 2013 da zu sein, aber dann mit nem groben Storybook und mehr Erfahrung in der Videopostproduktion. Und die 16:30 wird auch geknackt^^.
Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Film "Nacht der Revange"


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2012)

john_sales schrieb:


> Ja mit der 1035 bei 13:35 das ist Guillaume,
> da hat jemand wohl sehr genau hingesehen^^.
> 
> Mir war doch so als ob ich da des öfteren eine 7Hills Trikotage gesehen hab,
> ...



Ich fahre schon lange mit Giom, da reicht auch schon ein verschommens Bild um ihn zu erkennen.

Nicht nur der 8er Mix ist aufs Podium gefahren, auch die 8er Damen.

Und ich freue mich auf Dein Video

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2012)

Also Kinner´s, was soll ich sagen? Es traf sich am Samstag Mittag in Dernau ein Trüppchen von gutgelaunten, nicht arbeitenden Bikern die loszogen das herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrliche Wetter auf schönen Trails im Ahrtal zu genießen.


Sonntag trafen sich schon wieder gutgelaunte Biker im Alter von 8-46 Jahre um sich in Boppard ein wenig auszutoben. Auch wenn dies nicht ganz ohne Stürze verlief hat es auch allen gefallen.

Ich möchte mich hier bei allen Mitfahrern bedanken, für dieses wunderbare ja gerade zu perfekte Wochenende.

Grüße der stunt-beck

( diesmal ohne Stunt  )


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2012)

Die TT-Tourenfraktion war gestern auch unterwegs....und das mit ziemlichen Kontrastprogramm.

An der Tomburg war nichts los, also weiter zu einer bekannteren Burg. 
Bekannt aus Funk und Fernsehen und vor allen Dingen aus den Motorsportnews: Die *Nürburg.*
Den nach ihr benannten Ring galt es zu umrunden.
Startpunkt war Leimbach. Von dort hieß es vorerst mal grob Richtung Nürburgring Höhe zu gewinnen, um sie auf diversen Flowtrails überhalb von Adenau wieder zu vernichten.







Dann war es endlich da: Das Röhren und Kreischen, das Brüllen und Schreien...diverser 4-12 Zylinder, welche sich auf der Nordschleife austoben durften. Zwar nur pilotiert von den vielen Möchtegern Rennfahrern, die sich All-sonntäglich zum Stelldichein auf der Schleife treffen, allerdings dieses mal gewürzt mit dem Ein oder Anderen Old. bzw. Youngtimer, welcher sich von, an diesem WE auf und um die Grand-Prix Strecke stattfindenden Oldtimer Grand Prix, auf die Nordschleife verirrt hatte.  

So konnte das Rennen beginnen:


Mensch gegen Maschine:






Ausflugsmaschinen:






Neu gegen neu:





Opel gegen VW (der Opel war schneller)





Fahren auf Bodenhöhe:





Auch bei uns kam der Fahrspaß nicht zu kurz. Um allerdings die schöne Abfahrt Richtung Karusell fahren zu können, galt es danach die vernichteten Höhenmeter auf dem ehemaligen Steilstück des Nürburgringes wieder zu erklimmen: Huch....das Ding hat doch in der Spitze 27%.... hat ich so nicht mehr in Errinnerung.

Hier Chris und Barbara nach der Rampe





Diverse Wurzeltrails später, vorbei an so wohlklingenden Streckenabschnitten wie Wippermann, Brünnchen und Galgenkopf erreichten wir dann die Döttinger Höhe.
Ab hier folgte dann das Kontrastprogramm: Es ging in die Sackeifel: Ruhe, Landschaft pur, Einsiedeleien ....ein Kulturschock.
















Bevor wir aber gänzlich zu Naturmenschen mutierten, schnell wieder Richtung Ring, ein wenig Benzingeschwängerte Luft schnuppern.
Kurz versucht die bankrotte Erlebniswelt Nürburgring zu retten: Ein paar Snacks und Getränke erworben, dann weiter auf die Anhöhe überhalb der Hatzenbach und ein Blick auf die richtig alten Kisten auf der Rennstrecke geworfen.






Nun folgten wir also wieder der "grünen Hölle" Richtung Schwedenkreuz.






Ab der Arembergkurve gibt es kein Bildmaterial mehr....zu genial sind ab dort einfach die Trails...zu schade zum Anhalten.

In Breidscheid spuckte uns die grüne Hölle dann wieder aus und geschmeidiges Ausrollen beendete einen herrlichen Tag:

IM ZEICHEN DER BURG


----------



## ultra2 (13. August 2012)

Uns Uwe macht schon schöne Bilders.


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Uns Uwe macht schon schöne Bilders.



Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. August 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> PS würde mich ärgern wenn ich gestern zu viel getrunken hätte und die herrlich Tour heute verpasst hätte



PS ärger mich eher, sowas blödes hier zu lesen. Man soll Feste nicht verlassen, wenn Sie am schönsten sind. Und das Fest war klasse wo ich war und da wird es halt mal 6:30Uhr. Verlasse sowas nur ungern, mit der Aussage, morgen radeln zu wollen. 
Und um 9Uhr war ich absolut nicht in der lage, ein Rad zu bewegen.

DU VERSTEHEN???


----------



## meg-71 (14. August 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> PS ärger mich eher, sowas blödes hier zu lesen. Man soll Feste nicht verlassen, wenn Sie am schönsten sind. Und das Fest war klasse wo ich war und da wird es halt mal 6:30Uhr. Verlasse sowas nur ungern, mit der Aussage, morgen radeln zu wollen.
> Und um 9Uhr war ich absolut nicht in der lage, ein Rad zu bewegen.
> 
> DU VERSTEHEN???



Hallo Thomas
offenbar hab ich da einen wunden Punkt getroffen was nicht meine Absicht war. Deshalb möchte ich mich hiermit bei Dir um Entschuldigung bitten.

Versteh die Stänkerei bitte als eine andere art zusagen : es wäre schön gewesen wenn Du dabei gewesen wärst.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2012)

Hey Uwe,
Hammer Bildas !
Da sin meine ja noch nich mal halb so schöhön.
Das der Opel schneller als die Weichflöte von Golf war wundert mich nicht,
Karusellchen nimmt man auch mit Anstand,
außen rum geht gar nich, das is wie Chickenway ! 



PS: was is den hier aus dem Team TT geworden ? Wo sind die Tourberichte mit Auscheidungsrennen, Pannen, Stürzen und Trails bis S6 ?
Zankt euch nich so viel wegen Wetter un Feten feiern rum sondern haut die Dinger raus das das Forum qualmt ! Sowas motiviert


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> Hammer Bildas !
> Da sin meine ja noch nich mal halb so schöhön.
> Das der Opel schneller als die Weichflöte von Golf war wundert mich nicht,
> ...


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2012)

Geile Bilder Uwe!

sehr schön 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. August 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...Sonntag trafen sich schon wieder gutgelaunte Biker im Alter von 8-46 Jahre um sich in Boppard ein wenig auszutoben. ..



Ein schönes Video über den Bikepark Boppard ist hier (danke, Bero!) zu sehen. Und gestern war dort Amir Kabbani auch live und in Farbe im Training zu bewundern - wow!!!


----------



## Freckles (15. August 2012)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ein schönes Video über den Bikepark Boppard ist hier (danke, Bero!) zu sehen. Und gestern war dort Amir Kabbani auch live und in Farbe im Training zu bewundern - wow!!!



Ja, das Video ist einfach der Oberhammer! Leider haben wir bisland AK noch nicht in live gesehen, aber er soll wohl öfters dort anzutreffen sein .

Naja, spätestens bei der Fade Away Session im September


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja, das Video ist einfach der Oberhammer! Leider haben wir bisland AK noch nicht in live gesehen, aber er soll wohl öfters dort anzutreffen sein .
> 
> Naja, spätestens bei der Fade Away Session im September



Amir hat in Boppard seine Haustrainigsstrecke, insoweit findet man im Dirtparkteil viele vom ihm errichtete Bauten, die auch ansonsten für die Allgemeinheit gesperrt (und wohl auch kaum fahrbar ) sind. Und ist, nachdem er für ein paar Monate in den USA war, nun fast wieder täglich dort anzutreffen. Die FAS wird sicherlich super!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2012)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Amir hat in Boppard seine Haustrainigsstrecke, insoweit findet man im Dirtparkteil viele vom ihm errichtete Bauten, die auch ansonsten für die Allgemeinheit gesperrt (und wohl auch kaum fahrbar ) sind. Und ist, nachdem er für ein paar Monate in den USA war, nun fast wieder täglich dort anzutreffen. Die FAS wird sicherlich super!



Jo wir sind auch ständig da und werden jetzt auch in den Verein eintreten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2012)

Am Sonntag ab der Tomburg, wie gehabt, allerdings mit einer zusätzlichen alt. Sportart.
Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (17. August 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ab der Tomburg, wie gehabt, allerdings mit einer zusätzlichen alt. Sportart.
> Guckst du hier



Cool, wir wollten auch an die Steinbach, werden aber mit dem Patrick nicht von der Tomburg aus starten . 

Wollt ihr ins Freibad oder irgendwo an's Ufer?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2012)

Schöne Idee, Uwe!

Wo kann man die Räder anschließen? 

Draußen am Freibad? Das hieße ja eher, die guten Räder zu Hause zu lassen 

grüße
C.


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2012)

Derjenige der Herren, der zuletzt am Zielort eintrifft, bleibt draußen und bewacht die Räder. Ist doch logisch, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2012)

Gut zu wissen, ich könnt sowieso nochn neues Bike vertragen !


----------



## Handlampe (17. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, Uwe!
> 
> Wo kann man die Räder anschließen?
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten

Hatte überlegt im Schwimmbad nachzufragen, ob man die Räder mit rein nehmen kann. Wenn sie das ablehnen, dann legen wir uns direkt an die Steinbachtalsperre bzw. wir ziehen weiter zur Madbach, da gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Liegewiese für lau.


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. August 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .... wir ziehen weiter zur Madbach, da gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Liegewiese für lau.


 

...und einen Polnisch-Kurs gratis dazu .


----------



## Handlampe (18. August 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Cool, wir wollten auch an die Steinbach, werden aber mit dem Patrick nicht von der Tomburg aus starten .
> 
> Wollt ihr ins Freibad oder irgendwo an's Ufer?
> 
> ...



Wissen wir noch nicht Angela, hängt halt davon ab, ob wir die Räder mit in's Freibad nehmen dürfen


----------



## sinux (18. August 2012)

Geht auch hiermit:

http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...201292204102252&select=0104b11&ArtikelGrID=11


----------



## Manni (18. August 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Geht auch hiermit:
> 
> http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...201292204102252&select=0104b11&ArtikelGrID=11



Glaubst Du? Guck mal hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ"]abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt- YouTube[/nomedia] 


Also fürs Freibad oder ins Kino --> immer das billigste vorhandene Rad.


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2012)

Manni schrieb:


> Also fürs Freibad oder ins Kino --> immer das billigste vorhandene Rad...



Also Auto, denn das ist weniger wert als jedes Rad (zumindest bei mir) ...


----------



## Freckles (18. August 2012)

Manni schrieb:


> Glaubst Du? Guck mal hier:
> 
> abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt- YouTube
> 
> ...



Na super, quasi eine Aufforderung zum Klauen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2012)

Und ? Seid ihr überhaupt noch an die Steinbach rangekommen ?
War um ca. 11 Uhr da und hab mir im Biergarten mit der Frau nen Erdinger reingeschlabbert und den Menschenmassen zugeschaut,
meine Herren, da sah man vor lauter Handtücher ja kein Grass mehr !
Beikn war aber gar nich so schlecht heut, Fahrtwind is auch nich so das schlechteste Mittel !


----------



## Giom (19. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Beikn war aber gar nich so schlecht heut, Fahrtwind is auch nich so das schlechteste Mittel !



jep! bin um 8:00 die RTF des Polizei-SV gefahren, und ich fand's ganz OK. Eine RTF bei dem Wetter it doch super, es gibt zwischendurch Verpflegungstationen, somit riskiert man nicht unterwegs zu verdursten.


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2012)

Na, Viele haben hier dummes Zeug geschrieben, den Leuten Angst gemacht, das ihre wertvollen Räder geklaut werden....und sind dann doch nicht mit dabei. Manchmal denk ich mir dann doch: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....einfach mal ....halten.

Zumindest waren wir dann mit 10 Bikern unterwegs, davon tatsächlich  5 (auch noch gut aussehende) Mädels.
Die Hinfahrt zur Steinbach fand ich...und eigentlich alle Mitfahrer auch, nicht schlimm: Im Wald war es nicht heiß, es wehte eine angenehme Brise, ein paar Trails mitgenommen, auf den Forstwegen ein wenig geklönt...
Im Waldfreibad kurz die Menschenmaßen bestaunt und uns dann direkt an der Steinbach ein schönes Plätzchen gesucht. Was soll ich sagen: Platz für Alle; Herrlich erfrischend; einfach Klasse....fast wie Urlaub.
Nach ausgiebigen Verweilen, dem Ameisentrail einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet, wieder zurück zum Waldgasthof Steinbach, dort noch einmal die Menschenmaßen am Freibad bestaunt; ausgiebig Flüssigkeit und feste Nahrung zu sich genommen und dann zurück zur Tomburg.
Auf diesem Abschnitt war es dann zugegebener Weise ein wenig "drückend".
Daher haben wir dann auch den direkten Weg zur T-burg gewählt, in Wormersdorf wurde dann noch eine Tankstelle überfallen und alles war gut.

Ein toller Tag- eine tolle Truppe- PERFEKT.


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2012)

ups...es waren sogar 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2012)

haste einen "verschwitzt"...


----------



## meg-71 (19. August 2012)

Nabend zusammen

kann mich da Uwe nur anschliessen, tolle Truppe heute und man(n) hat auch einiges zu sehen bekommen. Tempo war angenehm cillig und die Trails staubtrocken.
Bin anschliessend noch an den Rhein zum Grillen gefahren und auf dem Rückweg um 21:00, bei immer noch 32°C, in einen kurzen angenehmen Regenschauer geraten.  

Was für ein herrlicher Tag, so sollte Urlaub sein!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. August 2012)

Wär ich doch mitgefahren! Stattdessen gejoggt und Faserriss wg. Umknickens und/ oder Mineralienverlust (nach ca. 1:25 bei offenbar zu zügigem Tempo), der ursprüngliche Plan, ein paar Klamotten für den Job zu erledigen, ließ sich bei den Temperaturen schon mal gar nicht verwirklichen, und den Rest der Zeit habe ich damit verbracht mir auszumalen, wie nett es doch an der Steinbach sein müsste...

Als gebrochener Mann grüßt zerknirscht: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. August 2012)

Jau, kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. War ein "heißer" Tag

Aber er wurde am Abend noch getopt. Alarmdienst: "Feuer" beim Arbeitgeber.Dachte ENDLICH brennt die scheiß Kühlanlage.Wäre das so gewesen, dann hätte ich die Feuerwehr beim löschen gehindert Hatte eh den Eindruck, die ganze Feuerwehr im Umkreis war da. 
Aber alles umsonst. Fehlalarm

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## RennKröte (21. August 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, Viele haben hier dummes Zeug geschrieben, den Leuten Angst gemacht, das ihre wertvollen Räder geklaut werden....und sind dann doch nicht mit dabei. Manchmal denk ich mir dann doch: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....einfach mal ....halten.
> 
> Zumindest waren wir dann mit 10 Bikern unterwegs, davon tatsächlich  5 (auch noch gut aussehende) Mädels.
> Die Hinfahrt zur Steinbach fand ich...und eigentlich alle Mitfahrer auch, nicht schlimm: Im Wald war es nicht heiß, es wehte eine angenehme Brise, ein paar Trails mitgenommen, auf den Forstwegen ein wenig geklönt...
> ...



Huhu...

wäre gerne mitgekommen, ich hab mich aber im Urlaub in den Dolomiten ordentlich abgelegt und kann jetzt ne ganze Zeit nicht mehr fahren.

Ich hoffe bis zum September geht es wieder und ich kann mitfahren an dem Wochenende.

Voll doof, da ist man endlich wieder soweit dass man mit Spaß die Berge raufkommt und dann sowas...


----------



## -Maple- (21. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so, ich habe es auch endlich mal geschafft, mich hier anzumelden. 

An alle, die am Sonntag dabei waren: Danke für's Mitnehmen und für einen wunderschönen Tag an der Steinbach! Hat mir super gefallen und ich freue mich auf hoffentlich weitere gemeinsame Touren demnächst!

Liebe Grüße,
Annette


----------



## asphaltjunkie (21. August 2012)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> wäre gerne mitgekommen, ich hab mich aber im Urlaub in den Dolomiten ordentlich abgelegt und kann jetzt ne ganze Zeit nicht mehr fahren.
> 
> ...



Kannst ja dein Z4 nehmen, da haste beim Berghochfahren auch Spaß.

Gruß der Z3 fahrer


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2012)

So, auf besonderem Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn Daywalkers  die Highlights der letzten Woche.

Auf dem Plan stand ein kleiner Roadtrip:
Tiroler Zugspitzarena - Livigno - Bormio - Innsbruck

Nachdem der Urlaub ganz schwach anfing und dann auch noch Innsbruck ausfiel, weil der Guide sich verletzt hatte war Improvisieren angesagt. Aber zum Glück sind die spontanen Ideen meist die besten und so endete die Woche mit drei einfach nur saugeilen Tagen am Stilfser Joch und der Sella Ronda (mit Liftunterstützung) zum Ausklang am Sonntag 
Am Ende wurde es also:
Tiroler Zugspitzarena - Livigno - Bormio - Stilfser Joch (Goldseeweg, Tibettrail, Madritschjoch, Umbrail) - Sella Ronda!

Die Auswahl der Bilder ist mir echt schwer gefall. Hier ein paar der schönsten, mehr gibt es in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52033

Livigno ganz früh morgens mit neugieriger Begleitung 






Kleine Gipfeltour in Livigno über eine schicken Grat. Rechts Livigno und links der See... ein Traum!!!!





Den Goldseeweg haben wir direkt nach Sonnenaufgang leider überwiegend im Nebel gemacht. Mittags im Tal war aber die Sonne schon wieder da. Also direkt wieder hochgeshuttelt und gleich noch den Tibettrail in einer XXL-Variante drangehangen 




Der Trail war einfach nur der Hammer!!!!! Feine Spitzkehren mit unglaublicher Aussicht auf den Ortler und andere Gletscher. Ich wusste gar nicht, wo ich hinschauen sollte....

XXL hat dann dazu geführt, dass ich erst um 23:00 Uhr wieder bei meinem Bus am Stilfser Joch war . So muss Urlaub sein!!!! Und dann auch noch ein einfach nur traumhafter Schlafplatz mit sehr geilem Sonnenaufgang:





......


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2012)

....
Kurz gestärkt ging es ganz schnell runter vom Stilfser Joch (noch bevor die ganzen "Normal-Touris" die Strasse verstopfen konnten). Unsere beiden Fahrzeuge wurden geschickt im Vinschgau platziert um das Madritschjoch mit möglichst wenig Kraftanstrengung angehen zu können 
Ganz ohne Anstrengung ging es aber natürlich nicht und so stand am Ende noch die lange Schiebe-und Tragepassage an:






Bei herrlichstem Wetter und dieser einfach nur traumhaften Aussicht war selbst diese Puckellei einfach nur ein Traum  Ein wirklich unglaublich schönes Fleckchen Erde!!!!!!

Oben angekommen wurde sich zum Entsetzen der Wanderer auf der anderen Seiten wieder runtergestürzt:




Immer wieder schön die entsetzten Blicke und Kommentare der Wanderer, die am liebsten schon mal den Rettungsheli rufen würden 

Was folgte war ein Traumtrail, der einfach nicht mehr enden wollte:





.....


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2012)

Boooaa, Melli, die Bilder sind der Hammer! Und toller Bericht noch dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2012)

Unser Guide vom Tibettrail XXL hatte uns wegen unserer lustigen und unkomplizierten Art so richtig in's Herz geschlossen.... wir ihn auch!!!! Wann findet man schon mal einen Guide der bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit immer wieder die Frage stellt "habt Ihr vielleicht noch Lust? Dann könnten wir da noch mal hochfahren?????" Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Und ob!!!!!!!!

Er hatte genauso viel Spass wie wir und so kam dann irgendwann per SMS das Angebot am Samstag eine Gipfeltour spezial mit uns zu machen. Ohne Nachzudenken wurde angenommen, auch wenn das schon wieder aufstehen bei Sonnenaufgang bedeutete. Der Tag musste schliesslich genutzt werden 

Ganz früh morgens auf der Dreisprachenspritze:





Auf dem Trail runter riss unserem fliegenden Holländer der Schaltzug. Ganz stolz habe ich ihm meinen Ersatzzug gegeben ..... um dann 5 Minuten später vor dem gleichen Problem zu stehen  Bitte wie können 2 Schaltzüge in 5 Minuten reissen????? Absolute Tomburger-Qualität!!!!
Da standen wir also mitten in der Pampa und ohne einen 2. Ersatzzug.... Da das Bike vom Holländer viel grösser war als meins, habe ich vorgeschlagen, bei mir seinen gerissenen Zug zu montieren. Mit grossen Augen haben die Jungs mich angeschaut, aber nach leichtem Protest einfach mal gemacht, was ich wollte  So muss das sein  Zu meiner eigenen Überraschung hat es wirklich funktioniert. Von einer Ader mussten wir uns trennen, aber dann war der alte holländische Schaltzug bei mir verbaut. Leider haben die Jungs sich noch eine kleine Gemeinheit ausgedacht und ein kleines Stück der abgeschnittenen Ader im Schalthebel versteckt.... Ergebnis: nichts ging mehr  Aber der Holländer war zum Glück ein super Schrauber und hatte ruck-zug den Hebel auf und den Störenfried entfernt....
Weiter ging's!!!!!!
Auf einem anfangs sogar noch fahrbarem Trail schraubten wir uns immer höher und höher....





Aus Fahren wurde Schieben.... aus Schieben wurde Tragen..... und geendet hat das Ganze in einer riesigen Kletteraktion:





Die Wanderer sind mal wieder vom Glauben gefallen, ich war echt froh, mich an dem Tag für mein "leichteres" Rad entschieden zu haben..... aber: "Alles Schöne im Leben muss man sich hart erarbeiten"
Eine gefühlte Ewigkeit trugen wir über einen Grat, rechts Ortler und links ein saugeiler See und "unendliche viele" Berge. Ich habe die Bilder immer noch vor Augen.... 

Auf dem Gipfel packte unser perfekter Guide eine Brotzeit und 2 Flaschen Wein aus  auf ca. 3200Hm und warm genug für kurzes Trikot!!!!!! Das Leben kann so schön sein 

Und dann ging es runter zu dem See, den wir schon stundenlang von oben gesehen hatten:





(Vielleicht doch eine Alternative für den TT-Trip 2013????? Es gibt auch einen See!!!!!  )

Nach stundenlanger Trailabfahrt endete der perfekte Tag irgendwo im Vinschgau

...............


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2012)

...
Das es mal wieder sauspät geworden war, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...
Dementsprechend froh war ich, dass ich jemanden hatte der mich zuverlässig zu unserem nächsten Ziel "guidete": Wolkenstein, Dolomiten, der Startpunkt zur Sella Ronda am nächsten Tag!

Ziemlich spät abends kamen wir dort an und haben mit Ach-und-Krach irgendwo einen Platz zum Pennen gefunden. Dolomiten im August ist echt kein Spass..... Aus der Idylle Stilfser Joch rein in den Massentourismus....

Naja, der Schlafplatz an einem Bach war super und morgens ging es wieder ganz früh los, bevor die Touris auch nur zum Bäcker gingen  Da uns nach den letzten Tagen echt die Kraft für die gestrampelte SellaRonda fehlte, haben wir uns für die Liftvariante mit ca. 1000Hm, 4000Tm und knapp 60km entschieden. Es sollte ein entspannter Abschluss werden, bei dem ganz klar die unglaublich schönen Berge im Mittelpunkt standen 





Und das wurde es auch. Am liebsten würde ich alle knapp 100 Fotos von dem Tag hier hochladen..... Dolomiten: ein Traum!!!! Sogar im August





Allerdings sollte man im August wirklich einen Guide dabei haben, der weiss wo auf dem Trail noch halbwegs Platz zum biken ist. Es gibt Stellen, da gibt es wirklich kein Durchkommen....
Aber auch dieser Guide hatte super Spass mit uns und hat schnell gemerkt, dass wir für jeden Blödsinn zu haben sind  So sind wir neben Traumwetter und Hammerbergen dann doch noch in den Genuss von ein paar Spezialtrails gekommen. Nichts wildes, aber ein sehr sehr schöner Urlaubsausklang!!!!! 

Ich glaube, von den letzten 4 Tagen werde ich noch lange zehren!!!! 

Dafür habe ich es sogar in Kauf genommen, die Nacht durchfahren zu müssen um dann irgendwann um 9:00 schnell zu Huse zu duschen und ab auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Aber: Es hat sich so etwas von gelohnt!!!!!!

Viele Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Am liebsten würde ich alle knapp 100 Fotos von dem Tag hier hochladen..... Dolomiten: ein Traum!!!! Sogar im August



Lad se doch alle in ein Picasa Album und verlink das hier, dann ist das halbwegs machbar mit den hunderten Fotos


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2012)

Was ich so auf dem iPhone erkennen kann: Tolle Bilder, Meli. Werd ich mir heute Abend dann mal in groß anschauen

Was Anderes: Hat Jemand eine Idee für Sonntag? Eigentlich ist ja Auswärtsspiel angesagt. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann würde ich noch einmal gerne ab Walporzheim in's Ahrtal, Auswärtsspiel light quasi. Allerdings sehen die Wetterdaten für den Sonntag nicht so toll aus. Mal schauen.


----------



## supasini (23. August 2012)

Ahrtal am Sonntag fänd ich auch gut. Ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr rund um Schuld unterwegs, vielleicht wäre das auch was?
@Meli: schöne Bilder, leider was klein  - mein Neid ist mit dir, auch wenn ich selber gerade aus den Bergen zurück bin.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (23. August 2012)

Hi bin Grade aus der Heimat zurück....jemand Lust heute Nachmittag ne lockere Ründe zu drehen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. August 2012)

Jaaaaa - wenn ich gegen 18 Uhr wieder sicher in Bonn zurück sein kann! Vorschlag: Kleinere Runde Venusberg/Kottenforst oder ab Ramersdorf, Start irgendwann zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr?


----------



## Nightjumper73 (23. August 2012)

Sorry, für nach Bonn fahren reicht mein Zeitfenster nicht...
Kleine Ründe im Rheinbacher Wald ist drin...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. August 2012)

Laß' uns telefonieren, PN mit Nümmerken kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. August 2012)

An Alle die mit zum Gardasee kommen.

Schaut bitte mal in die IG.

Ich bin dann schon mal weg

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Nightjumper73 (26. August 2012)

Guten Morgen, ist gleich jemand an der Burg? 
Wurde trotz der Aussichten eine Runde drehen wollen....


----------



## Scottti (26. August 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ist gleich jemand an der Burg?
> Wurde trotz der Aussichten eine Runde drehen wollen....



OK, bin um 11:00 Uhr an der Ruine. Bis gleich...


----------



## surftigresa (31. August 2012)

Wünsche allen Gardasee-Fahrern viel Spass und kommt heile wieder!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. September 2012)

Nabend!

Würde gerne Morgen zur bekannten Zeit (11Uhr) von der Tomburg aus ne Tour starten. Das Wetter MUß ausgenutzt werden.

Hat jemand Lust??

Ciao Thomas

P.S. Habe ne neue Handynummer. Die gibt es nach Anfrage per PN oder bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Redfraggle (10. September 2012)

Buona sera!
So, die letzte Fraktion des TT ist auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen.
War ne geile Woche am Gardasee und auch der Süden hat einiges an kniffeligen, typisch gerölligen Trails zu bieten.
Uwe und ich haben uns für die Rückfahrt ja ein bißchen mehr Zeit gelassen und das herrliche Spätsommerwetter genutzt.
Hätte ich eine To-Do- Liste könnte ich einen fätten Haken machen, hab ich aber nicht und so genieße ich einfach meinen restlichen Urlaub!
Ciao Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (10. September 2012)

Hallo Urlauber.....und wie war's?


----------



## Handlampe (10. September 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hallo Urlauber.....und wie war's?



Molto bene


----------



## Nightjumper73 (10. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Buona sera!
> So, die letzte Fraktion des TT ist auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen.
> War ne geile Woche am Gardasee und auch der Süden hat einiges an kniffeligen, typisch gerölligen Trails zu bieten.
> Uwe und ich haben uns für die Rückfahrt ja ein bißchen mehr Zeit gelassen und das herrliche Spätsommerwetter genutzt.
> ...



Hi Barabra.....warst ein bisschen schneller 

Ich denke Bericht / Fotos / Videos / DVD  folgen, oder?


----------



## Redfraggle (10. September 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hallo Urlauber.....und wie war's?



Grado!
Der Gardasee ist immer wieder eine Reise wert!
Schade das Du nicht dabei warst.
Dein Bruder hat erzählt, das Du mit Familie auch vor kurzem dort warst!
Bis bald auf´m Rad mal wieder.
Vielleicht Sonntag an der Tomburg?
Ciao Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (10. September 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hi Barabra.....warst ein bisschen schneller
> 
> Ich denke Bericht / Fotos / Videos / DVD  folgen, oder?



Auch das!


----------



## Nightjumper73 (11. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Grado!
> Der Gardasee ist immer wieder eine Reise wert!
> Schade das Du nicht dabei warst.
> Dein Bruder hat erzählt, das Du mit Familie auch vor kurzem dort warst!
> ...



Ja wäre gern dabei gewesen, mal schauen beim nächsten Mal 

Gerne, versuche  am Sonntag an der Burg dabei zu sein.

Schaue am Samstag Abend hier rein....


----------



## Handlampe (12. September 2012)

Da das Auswärtsspiel Special leider nicht klappen wird, da an der Mosel keine Unterkunft zu bekommen ist, bitte ich alle TT'ler mal in die IG zu schauen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. September 2012)

Wird am WE an der Tomburg ne Tour gestartet??

Möchte nicht "schon wieder" alleine Fahren. Wetter soll ja schön werden,aber da scheint ja keiner fahren zu wollen, der nicht gerade im Urlaub ist



Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wird am WE an der Tomburg ne Tour gestartet??
> 
> Möchte nicht "schon wieder" alleine Fahren. Wetter soll ja schön werden,aber da scheint ja keiner fahren zu wollen, der nicht gerade im Urlaub ist
> 
> ...



Also ich habe zeit, nur schön Langsam fahren. Es geht nicht mehr so wie früher.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## meg-71 (14. September 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Also ich habe zeit, nur schön Langsam fahren. Es geht nicht mehr so wie früher.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Bin auch bei einer Senioren Kaffefahrt dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (14. September 2012)

Nabend!

So, der Startpunkt ist am Sonntag ist NICHT an der Tomburg sondern an der Scheune. Ein paar TTler Brunchen nämlich da vorher noch. Wer lust hat, da noch mit zu machen, kann sich per PN bei mir melden. Annahmeschluß ist morgen Samstag um 12Uhr. Reserviere Tisch in der Scheune.
Startzeit für die Tour wäre dann 11:30Uhr von der Scheune ins Ahrtal. Wird ne sehr entspannte Tour. Einfach nur spaß am Hobby haben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. September 2012)

Wir sind heute Abend eingeladen, was Folgen für den Alkoholpegel haben dürfte. In Abhängigkeit von selbigem versuche ich morgen aber, um 11:30 an der Scheune aufzulaufen.

Bis hoffentlich morgen und Grüße, Eifel-Litti (und bitte nicht auf mich warten: Ich komme entweder pünktlich oder gar nicht)


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. September 2012)

Tisch ist reserviert

Herr Litti: das wird schwer von wegen Fest und Alkohol. Kenne das zu gut


Thomas


----------



## Nightjumper73 (15. September 2012)

Hallo Thomas, 

Hast ne PN, versuche auch um 11.30 Uhr an der Scheune zu sein.


----------



## AnjaR (15. September 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Buona sera!
> So, die letzte Fraktion des TT ist auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen.
> War ne geile Woche am Gardasee und auch der Süden hat einiges an kniffeligen, typisch gerölligen Trails zu bieten.
> Uwe und ich haben uns für die Rückfahrt ja ein bißchen mehr Zeit gelassen und das herrliche Spätsommerwetter genutzt.
> ...


 
Sorry Barbara,
aber wir haben noch etwas länger zurück gebraucht. Wir sind gestern Abend wieder gut Zuhause angekommen. Irgendwie haben wir die Zeit noch in Torri verbummelt, noch zwei Touren gefahren und Sirmione mit dem Rad besucht.
Danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer für die tolle gemeinsame Woche am Gardasee.
Gruß bis bald
Anja + Jörg


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2012)

Können leider nicht, aber vielen Dank für die Einladung und viel Spaß; waren letzte Woche noch in der Scheune, war wie immer juut, lecker KUchen und WEizen!

Schönen Gruß und WE!
C.


----------



## supasini (15. September 2012)

wer morgen noch auf andere Weise Spaß haben will: in Kreuzweingarten ist am Sportplatz er Cross-Duathlon vom TUS Kreuszweingarten-Rheder - guckst du hier: http://www.kreuzweingarten.privat.t-online.de/dua_auss.pdf


----------



## supasini (16. September 2012)

gut, dass ihr alle nicht da wart: so konnten mein Bruder und ich endlich mal das Podest entern  :







(Radschnitt war 23,4 km/h, da könnte der eine oder andere Tomburger sicher noch ne Schüppe drauflegen, oder?!)

(erster wurde ein Team aus einem Radfahrer, der beim Rad am Ring dieses Jahr MTB Team dritter geworden ist mit einem Läufer, der 3. DM (U20) über 1500m (3:55,62) ist und die 1000 m in 2:30 min läuft...)

Schön wäre es, wenn bei dieser gemütlichen und netten Veranstaltung nähxtes Jahr mal wieder ein Paar mehr Teams an den Start gehen würden - dieses Jahr waren's insgesamt nur 10 

hier noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2012)

Aber hallo! Und Glückwunsch zur Silbermedaille (wenn ich das denn richtig deute).

Unsere Tour heute: vom Feinsten, wie immer. Ihr wisst schon: tolle Truppe, super Trails und das alles bei turbo-Wetter. Aber der Start, der hat nun wirklich mal eine neue Bestmarke gesetzt: Nach ca. 10 Minuten gingen bereits 2 Mitfahrer verloren, 1 machte sich an die Suche und kam unverrichteter Dinge zurück, 2 weitere machten sich auf die Suche, von denen wiederum einer ebenfalls verloren ging - doch keine 20 Minuten später waren auch schon wieder alle beieinander. Das alles aber wo? Ha: rund um den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg, mithin ca. 2km von der Scheune entfernt.

Stolz, bei diesem historischen Moment gewesen zu sein: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (16. September 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch heute, super Wetter, super Leute 

Uwe & Thomas haben mir ja noch den Oja Berg gezeigt, schöner Kotzberg  nächstes mal dann ohne absetzten. Uwe hat den Berg geschafft 

zurück bin ich ja an den Apfelplantagen vorbei, die haben mir noch Energie gegeben... besser als jeder Riegel 

bei mir waren es knapp 100km und 1540Hm 

mein Fazit 
Ich muss noch was an meiner Technik feilen


----------



## Giom (16. September 2012)

@ Martin: Glückwunsch




othom schrieb:


> Uwe hat den Berg geschafft


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. September 2012)

Nabend!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Maddin Tolle Leistung

Tja, heute war richtig was los. Kein Vergleich zu letztem Sonntag Klasse Tag. Obwohl mehr Kalorien zu sich genommen wurden als verbrannt wurden
Hat riesieg spaß gemacht. Besonders wenn man bergab einen Italiener vor sich hatte. Klasse die Wegwahl gut gelacht. Kann man da sagen: Liteville verleiht Flügel

Reschpekt vor Bruda. Die Oja-Rampe hoch gekommen Meiner einer mußte 1mal den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen

Eifel-Litti: hast Du was anderes erwartet?

Danke an Alle für diesen herlichen Tag.


Thomas


----------



## othom (16. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Reschpekt vor Bruda. Die Oja-Rampe hoch gekommen Meiner einer mußte 1mal den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen
> ...



ich 2mal und dann noch vor der Kurve


----------



## meg-71 (16. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen
ja das wäre heute eine schöne Tour mit euch gewesen, schöne Lokalitäten aufgesucht, wenn da nur nicht das ganze Radfahren gewesen wäre .
 Gruß der meg


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ja das wäre heute eine schöne Tour mit euch gewesen, schöne Lokalitäten aufgesucht, wenn da nur nicht das ganze Radfahren gewesen wäre .
> Gruß der meg



Jau, sehe ich genau so... Radfahren wird überbewertet.
Und mit der Oja Rampe halte ich es dann so wie mit dem Alpencross: Muß man mal geschafft haben. Und wenn ja: Haken dran und bloß nicht noch mal machen: Mein Japsen hätte ich wohl besser mal aufnehmen sollen. Ansonsten kann ich mich dem Rest nur anschließen: Ein herrlicher Tag, ein schönes TT Familientreffen und eine kulinarische Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (17. September 2012)

Ja superschön war´s gestern, obwohl das Tempo anfangs nicht ganz so entspannt war wie versprochen;TT-Tempo halt.
Auf´m Steinerberg hat die Sonne ganz schön gebruzzelt,Urlaubfeeling
pur.
Persönliches Fazit des Tages:Kurven die frau fährt, erscheinen gar nicht mehr so eng
und ich sollte meinen Nick ändern in "Mutter der Kompanie"!


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2012)

Bruda Frage wegen TT Auswärtsspiel:

29.09??? Das ist ein Samstag. Bewußt oder Unbewußt??? Wenn der Termin so bleibt bin ich raus.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bruda Frage wegen TT Auswärtsspiel:
> 
> 29.09??? Das ist ein Samstag. Bewußt oder Unbewußt??? Wenn der Termin so bleibt bin ich raus.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Falscher Fehler. Soll natürlich der Sonntag sein. Ändere das...


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2012)

Ich kann es selber nicht glauben....aber das Trikotdesign steht.
Alle TT'ler bitte mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (20. September 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kann es selber nicht glauben....aber das Trikotdesign steht.
> Alle TT'ler bitte mal in die IG schauen.



Ne, echt ???! Oder habt ihr den Überbestand von den 7Hillern aufgekauft


----------



## meg-71 (22. September 2012)

Ist morgen jemand an der Tomburg Ich wäre morgen um 11: 00 da.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Nightjumper73 (22. September 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand an der Tomburg Ich wäre morgen um 11: 00 da.
> 
> Gruß der meg




Hi, würde gerne, habe aber nun erst ma mind. 14 Tage Zwangspause....muss auf das neue Trikot warten 

Ciao


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. September 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand an der Tomburg Ich wäre morgen um 11: 00 da.
> 
> Gruß der meg




Werd auch kommen. Wenn das Wetter stimmt und ich haute Abend auf der Party nicht  "abstürze";-)

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. September 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hi, würde gerne, habe aber nun erst ma mind. 14 Tage Zwangspause....muss auf das neue Trikot warten
> 
> Ciao



Wenn Deine Zwangspause an das Eintreffen des neuen Trikots gekoppelt ist, dann wird diese Zwangspause wohl etwas länger als 14 Tage währen. 
Zur Erläuterung: Herr Handlampe hatte ja bereits berichtet, wo wir stehen, nämlich bei der Finalisierung des Designs. Konkret wird aktuell der sogenannte Proof, also ein Andruck auf dem textilmaterial angfertigt, um zu prüfen, ob die Farben hinhauen etc. Nicht auszuschließen ist, dass nochmals Anpassungen des Designs erforderlich werden, was wir aber nicht hoffen und auch nicht annehmen. Aber sicher ist sicher... Dann folgt der Zeitraum der Bestellungen, den wir zwar nicht allzu sehr ausdehnen wollen, aber auch nicht auf ein paar Tage begrenzen können. Anschließend gehts ans Zahlen - und erst nach vollständigem Geldeingang kann die Produktion ausgelöst werden. Ist nämlich mit Vorkasse.

Also stoß lieber eher wieder dazu.


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Zwangspause an das Eintreffen des neuen Trikots gekoppelt ist, dann wird diese Zwangspause wohl etwas länger als 14 Tage währen.
> Zur Erläuterung: Herr Handlampe hatte ja bereits berichtet, wo wir stehen, nämlich bei der Finalisierung des Designs. Konkret wird aktuell der sogenannte Proof, also ein Andruck auf dem textilmaterial angfertigt, um zu prüfen, ob die Farben hinhauen etc. Nicht auszuschließen ist, dass nochmals Anpassungen des Designs erforderlich werden, was wir aber nicht hoffen und auch nicht annehmen. Aber sicher ist sicher... Dann folgt der Zeitraum der Bestellungen, den wir zwar nicht allzu sehr ausdehnen wollen, aber auch nicht auf ein paar Tage begrenzen können. Anschließend gehts ans Zahlen - und erst nach vollständigem Geldeingang kann die Produktion ausgelöst werden. Ist nämlich mit Vorkasse.
> 
> Also stoß lieber eher wieder dazu.





hauptsache ihr habt keine jahreszahl auf dem trikot, die dann passend zur fertigstellung gefühlte 10x geändert werden muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (22. September 2012)

@ Eifel litti 
Danke für den " Zwischenstand " der Trikot Bestellung/Lieferung...Hört sich doch sehr schlüssig an 

Das mit der Zwangspause war ein (versuchter) Scherz  

Mir ist am Montag endlich das Material ( Titan ) aus der Schulter operiert worden, lief gut, trotzdem ein paar Wochen die Pause.

Noch zehre ich von der Tour am letzten Sonntag, hat riesig Spass gemacht 

Sobald es geht,  bin ich natürlich wieder dabei !

Also bis bald 

Ciao


----------



## Redfraggle (23. September 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand an der Tomburg Ich wäre morgen um 11: 00 da.
> 
> Gruß der meg



Irgendwie bin ich motivationslos;bleib zu hause



Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> @ Eifel litti
> Danke für den " Zwischenstand " der Trikot Bestellung/Lieferung...Hört sich doch sehr schlüssig an
> 
> Das mit der Zwangspause war ein (versuchter) Scherz
> ...



Ich würde sagen, daß ein paar Tage Zwangspause reichen!


----------



## Nightjumper73 (24. September 2012)

Ich würde sagen, daß ein paar Tage Zwangspause reichen![/


Prima, genau das wollte ich hören


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2012)

Kurze Info zum Auswärtsspiel am Sonntag

Wir wollen mal wieder den Versuch starten, mit der Bahn zu fahren.
Start wäre um 8.27 Uhr in Bonn.
Zur Zeit sind wir 2, voraussichtlich 3 Personen.
Wer noch mitfahren möchte: Bitte melden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2012)

Hui, wusste ja gar nich das Monreal nen Bahnanschluss hat.
Siehsteguckeinermalan, alt wie ne kuh und lernt immer noch dazu 

Wünsch euch viel Spass, Eltzbachtal rockt. 
Hoffentlich kreuzen nicht zu viele Silberlocken euren Weg.


----------



## BoosBiker (25. September 2012)

Also lieber Hubert,
eine Silberlocke kreuzt den Weg nicht,sondern fährt in Monreal und Kommern genau den gleichen Weg..
siberlockige Grüße aus Kürten von
Chris
Bis bald


----------



## meg-71 (25. September 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kurze Info zum Auswärtsspiel am Sonntag
> 
> Wir wollen mal wieder den Versuch starten, mit der Bahn zu fahren.
> Start wäre um 8.27 Uhr in Bonn.
> ...



Meldung! 
Gruß der meg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. September 2012)

Hallo TT-ler, bitte in die IG gucken: Die Trikotbestellungen gehen los! Unbedingt weitersagen. Wer bisher nicht in Mitglied der IG ist, aber gern so ein Zauberteil bestellen will, melde sich beim Häuptling.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. September 2012)

Jiiiipppiiii, mein neues Leuchtmittel ist da.

I Hope, es wird bald dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2012)

Man munkelt es wäre nach 20 Uhr soweit !


----------



## othom (27. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jiiiipppiiii, mein neues Leuchtmittel ist da.
> 
> I Hope, es wird bald dunkel



dann steht der Feierabend Runde oben in Alfter ja nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jiiiipppiiii, mein neues Leuchtmittel ist da.
> 
> I Hope, es wird bald dunkel





Wie, watt, dat tolle Jeburtstachsjeschenk von vor 3 (?) Jahren schon TT-like geschrottet? ts ts..


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. September 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie, watt, dat tolle Jeburtstachsjeschenk von vor 3 (?) Jahren schon TT-like geschrottet? ts ts..



Die gibt es zwar noch, aber nach etlichen Schlammpackungen,Rennen uvm, hat Sie ihren Geist aufgegeben. 
Oder anders: Sie hat den Wißkirchen Dauertest nicht überstanden

Jau Thomas, jetzt können die dunklen Feierabend Runden kommen. 

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. September 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kurze Info zum Auswärtsspiel am Sonntag
> 
> Wir wollen mal wieder den Versuch starten, mit der Bahn zu fahren.
> Start wäre um 8.27 Uhr in Bonn.
> ...



Bruda: Werde mit Wolle im Auto nach Monreal fahren.

Wenn noch jemand mitfahren möche, hätte noch einen Platz frei.

Ciao Thonas


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. September 2012)

ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. September 2012)

ich werde auch mit dem Liteville-Mobil anreisen - könnte ab Euskirchen oder Rheinbach insgesamt bis zu 4 weitere Menschen einpacken (incl. Fahrrädern)
alternativ: ich fahre mit euch, Thomas - Einsteigen in Rheinbach möglich?!


----------



## Giom (27. September 2012)

ich komme auch mit Auto.


----------



## meg-71 (27. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jiiiipppiiii, mein neues Leuchtmittel ist da.
> 
> I Hope, es wird bald dunkel



Daywalker74 -> Nightwalker74


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bruda: Werde mit Wolle im Auto nach Monreal fahren.
> 
> Ciao Thonas



Warum Auto?


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2012)

Dann werdet ihr bestimmt auch den Ritterschlag erhalten.

Gukst du!!





http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23963/fhd


Wünsche euch schönes Wetter und viel Spass

Micha


----------



## jokomen (28. September 2012)

Ich wollte schon immer geadelt werden! Da fahr ich doch mit !


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. September 2012)

Bruda: einfach kein Bock auf Bahnfahrt

Supasini: wird leider nicht gehen. Mein Auto ist voll


Eben schöne Runde im 7.Gebirge gedreht. Neues Leuchtmittel ausprobieren. Echt klasse das Ding.

Aber auf dem Rückweg nahm dann der ganz normale Wahnsinn seinen lauf. Auf dem Radweg höhe Rohmühle platt gefahren.Glasscherbe Hast doch alles dabei,denke ich.Tja,dem war natürlich nicht so. Bekomm mal einen Racing Ralph ohne Reifenheber runter. Die hatte ich natürlch nicht dabei.
Habe es dann aber doch geschafft. Mit einer 2 Euro Münze und einem einzelnen Schlüssel.Not macht erfinderisch.In der zwischenzeit fuhr ein"Artgenosse" vorbei. Aber auf höfliches bitten gab es keine reaktion und fuhr einfach weiter. VOLLPFOSTEN!!!!!!
Weiter gehts. Ersatzschlauch. Natürlich auf defekt.Thomas halt Aber erst gemerkt, als der Mantel schon wieder drauf war. Mittlerweile war ich aber nicht mehr alleine. Ein Kasasche, mit Hobby Pfandsammeln,gesellte sich zu mir. Und der hatte,zu meinem staunen, Werkzeug dabei.Jippe.......
Als dank dafür, bekam er die 2 Euro von mir.
Ein danke auch an die zwei Radon-Jungs, die während des flickens anhielten und fragten, ob ich (wir) alles dabei hätten Da kann sich Mr VOLLPFOSTEN ein beispiel dran nehem.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. September 2012)

Hi Martin,
könntest du mich mitnehmen?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## meg-71 (29. September 2012)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> könntest du mich mitnehmen?
> Gruß Sebastian



Moin Sebastian
ich glaube das geht aneinander vorbei, Martin fährt nach Monreal und Du bist bei  Micha für den Boppard angemeldet

Gruß der meg


----------



## Freckles (29. September 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Moin Sebastian
> ich glaube das geht aneinander vorbei, Martin fährt nach Monreal und Du bist bei  Micha für den Boppard angemeldet
> 
> Gruß der meg



Aber boppard ist heute (Samstag) und monreal morgen, also Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (29. September 2012)

Also ich fahre auch morgen mit dem Auto nach Monreal. Da ich das Bike sowieso ins Auto laden muss, um zum Bahnhof zu kommen, kann ich auch gleich durch fahren.

Einen könnte ich noch mitnehmen. Da ich aber keinen Fahradträger habe, lege ich die Bikes mit Decken in den Kofferraum. Ich komme aus Seelscheid, also Zusteigepunkte auf einer Linie Seelscheid - Monreal möglich.


----------



## surftigresa (30. September 2012)

Ein schöner letzter Urlaubstag mit den Tomburgern 

Uwe hat sich mal wieder selber übertroffen und auch selber nicht schlecht gestaunt, als wir nach knapp 7km schon wieder an den Autos standen  Herrlich!!!! 

Vielen Dank für den perfekten Ausklang eines rundum gelungenen Urlaubs 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## surftigresa (30. September 2012)

In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben 

Das möchte ich gerne nutzen um mit möglichst vielen von Euch das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen! Hier geht es zur Geburtstagsrunde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13418

Der Termin ist versteckt, da ich die Tour auf die Leute beschränken möchte, die mich kennen und mögen 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Blut Svente (30. September 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben
> 
> Das möchte ich gerne nutzen um mit möglichst vielen von Euch das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen! Hier geht es zur Geburtstagsrunde:
> 
> ...



SCHADE  bin ich leider auf dem vorletzten Rennen der Saison... 
LG Tischi


----------



## Blut Svente (30. September 2012)

aber vll am Mittwoch aufm Flohtrail


----------



## BoosBiker (30. September 2012)

Hallo Uwe,
mir hat die Tour heute trotz kleiner Navigationproblemen und Sackgassen gut gefallen.Ich wäre noch ein paar Extra-Schleifen mit dir gefahren.
Ein fehlerfreier Navigations-Gruß
Chris


----------



## sinux (1. Oktober 2012)

Uwe, vielen Dank für die tolle Tour - dem Rest der Truppe auch Danke für das angenehme Miteinander und den Spaß.

War doch rundherum ein gelunger Herbst-Kickoff. Nebel & Kälte am morgen, warm in der Sonne, super Trails, keine Panne (war'n wir überhaupt unterwegs)

und das Beste:
als ich nach Hause kam, war der Rinderbraten sogar noch lauwarm


----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2012)

Jau Uwe,

tolle Tour gestern, alles passte:

Trails Top
Wetter Top
Mitfahrer Top

Ich hoffe das Hinterteil von Meg macht nicht all zu viele Probleme, alles Gute an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Oktober 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> aber vll am Mittwoch aufm Flohtrail



Na das wäre ja einen riesen Applaus wert

Wäre schön wenn du dabei wärst.


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (1. Oktober 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> SCHADE  bin ich leider auf dem vorletzten Rennen der Saison...
> LG Tischi


 
Sehr schade!!!! Wer jagt mich denn jetzt an meinem Geburtstag die schönsten Trails hinauf????? 

LG,
Melli


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!

Jau, der Tag gestern war sehr geil. Ein riesieges DANKESCHÖN an alle die dabei waren

Bin von meiner Feierabendrunde schon zurück. Wollte ins 7.Gebirge. Aber soweit sollte es garnicht kommen. In Beuel flog mir ein Ast ins Rad und das machte das Schaltauge nicht mit. Konnte den Kneul aus Kette,Schaltung und Co entknoten. ABER: Hatte Ersatzschaltauge dabei und das passte nicht auf die Ameise.Obwol es für das Rad vorgesehen war. Hat sich der Hinterbau des neuen Fatmoduls etwa geändert. Sehr angewiedert baute ich das Rad dann zum Singlespeeder um und es ging Richtung Heimat.

Gleich bekommt der Hersteller meines Rades mal ne MAIL

Bis bald im Wald

Ciao Thomas


----------



## supasini (1. Oktober 2012)

ruhig brauner...

war toll gestern! sehr nette und entspannte Veranstaltung. Auch die Dramaturgie vom Feinsten: den besten Trailleckerbissen ganz am Ende: Top!


----------



## meg-71 (1. Oktober 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Hinterteil von Meg macht nicht all zu viele Probleme, alles Gute an dieser Stelle.



Das Hinterteil ist gott sei dank nur geprellt, und das einzige was das Röntgenbild gezeigt hat war eine alte gebrochene Rippe von der ich bisher nichts wuste.
Grüße von der couch der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Das Hinterteil ist gott sei dank nur geprellt, und das einzige was das Röntgenbild gezeigt hat war eine alte gebrochene Rippe von der ich bisher nichts wuste.
> Grüße von der couch der meg



Gute Besserung und brav den Rat angenommen!


----------



## jokomen (1. Oktober 2012)

Einen schönen Gruß an Alle, die gestern an den Ritterspielen teilgenomen haben. Der Burgherr sorgte immer wieder für tolle Aussichten über das weite Land:





Und die Burgmäuse wuselten munter im Unterholz umher:













Auch wenn es manchmal so aussah, als ob der Burgherr die Orientierung verloren hätte, war er doch immer auf dem eingeplanten Pfad, mal vorwärts, mal rückwarts und immer bedacht, die Autos, nicht allzu lange ohne Aufsicht zu lassen. 

Wir hätten noch länger bleiben können, eine schöne Unterkunft am Rande der Burg haben wir ja schon 





Fazit: Schöne Ritterspiele mit netten Burgmäusen und Edelknaben in schon herbstlich farbenfroher Landschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Oktober 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


>



Die farbliche Perfektion der Miss war mir ja unterwegs schon aufgefallen, aber das du hier ebenfalls in perfekter Harmonie von Outfit und Radel strahlst:


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2012)

An alle Mitfahrer die morgen direkt nach Stromberg fahren. Wir treffen uns auf P4

Grüße Micha


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. Oktober 2012)

P4 - whau! Parkt ihr im Frankfurter Flughafen

Viel Spaß euch - ist uns zu weit weg, sorry!

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> P4 - whau! Parkt ihr im Frankfurter Flughafen
> 
> Viel Spaß euch - ist uns zu weit weg, sorry!
> 
> ...



Macht ja nichts Annette, wir fahren bestimmt bald auch nochmal zu den Filty´s. Und da kennst du dich ja aus wie man auf dem Video sieht

Grüße MIcha


----------



## surftigresa (3. Oktober 2012)

@jokomen,
schöne Fotos!!!

 @Uwe,
wo sind denn Deine Bilder?

Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue..... gut, dass ich mich heute morgen aufgerafft habe und so noch mal die trockenen Trails geniessen konnte  und auch gut, dass wir rechtzeitig Schluss gemacht haben!!!!

Dem Weinfest konnten wir geschickt aus dem Weg gehen und haben ausnahmslos gut gelaunte, super freundliche und rücksichtsvolle Wanderer im Ahrtal angetroffen . So macht das Spass!!! 

Ach ja, und dann war da noch der Wolle, der mich zwischen 2 Serpentinen einfach auf direktem Weg überholen wollte ..... leider hatte er aber sein Bike oben vergessen und musste somit wieder hochkraxeln... netter Versuch, aber noch nicht ganz durchdacht  (und leider den Fotoapparat im Auto gelassen.....)

Und: Für die Geburtstagstour weiss ich jetzt wenigstens schon mal, wo ich nicht lang fahre.... 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Uwe,
> wo sind denn Deine Bilder?



Hi Melli

Bin noch nicht zum Berichtschreiben gekommen.
Hier aber schon mal ein Bild von dir vorab:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Oktober 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was aus der Trikotabteilung: Bitte in die IG schauen und die Liste mit Euren Bestellungen kritisch prüfen. Und an die, die noch nicht aktiv waren: Bitte unbedingt bestellen.

Thanx und Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Melli
> 
> Bin noch nicht zum Berichtschreiben gekommen.
> Hier aber schon mal ein Bild von dir vorab:


 
Wow, mit Burg und Herbstfarben


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage bleibt aber!!!!

Warum bist du denn gestern nicht mit uns gefahren


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Eine Frage bleibt aber!!!!
> 
> Warum bist du denn gestern nicht mit uns gefahren


 
Weil es mir wichtiger war für meine Geburtstagstour zu exploren! Flowtrails sind nicht so mein Spezialgebiet, aber mein Ehrgeiz ist gross, Euch eine tolle Tour zu bieten . Dafür brauche ich aber noch ein paar Tage im Ahrtal....

Aber keine Sorge: ich kriege das schon hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (4. Oktober 2012)

Flowtrail  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22881/h


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2012)

Trikotabteilung bitte in die IG schauen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. Oktober 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Thomas.


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank Seppel


----------



## Scottti (4. Oktober 2012)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Thomas.



Von mir auch alles Gute Thomas! 
Wie fühlt man sich mit 38?
Wann gibt's Kaffee und Kuchen?


----------



## sinux (4. Oktober 2012)

Noch schaffe ich es.
Happy birthday Thomas


----------



## luckylocke (4. Oktober 2012)

Die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag...
Viele schöne flowige Trails
Gernot


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2012)

Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Oktober 2012)

Oho, das hätte ich ja beinahe verpasst. Dann also:

"Viiiiel Glüück uhund viehiel Seeegen, auf all Deinen Weeegen, Gesundheit uhund Frohsinn sei auch mit dabei!"

Sowie alles Gute von:

Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Lieber Thomas,

auch von uns alles Gute noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag. So schön singen wie der Guido kann ich leider nicht.

Ever de Jlückwönsche kumme vun Hätze.

Anja und Jörg


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
alles gute zum Geburtstag, auch ich habs verpennt.

trekki


----------



## BoosBiker (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.

Bleibe fröhlich, frisch und munter und düse wie ein "Tomburger" die Berge rauf und runter!

Chris


----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

häppie Birthday, alles Gute und bleib gesund und vor allem so, wie ich/wir dich kennen

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2012)

Ein wenig verspätet: Der Bericht zum Auswärtsspiel im September

*Burgfestspiele um Monreal*


Versprochene 58km sollten es eigentlich werden...zu Beginn konnten sie nicht ganz erreicht werden, dazu später mehr.

Viele Menschen versammelten sich zum TT Familientreffen in der Osteifel:







Noch dominierten nicht die blau/grauen Trikots, was sich aber dann hoffentlich bald bei den nächsten TT Touren ändern wird.

Aber nun zu den Burgfestspielen:

Es gab eine Burg:







Es gab was zum Spielen:







Und fest war leider auch etwas: Nämlich der Aufprall von Micha bei der ersten Abfahrt (hier ein Bild von dieser Abfahrt mit Jörg)...






...auf dem Boden. Leider mußte er die Tour nach ca. 6 km beenden.
Obwohl, die Tour schien ja eigentlich schon für Alle nach 6 km beendet zu sein.
Zum Schrecken des Guides kamen nämlich nach dieser Entfernung die Autos wieder in's Sichtfeld: Wer hatte die denn dahin gefahren?
Oder waren wir doch schon 58 Kilometer unterwegs gewesen....fühlte sich irgendwie nicht so an.
Nagut, wieder ein wenig zurück, die richtige Fährte aufgenommen, ein paar hübsche Trails über diverse Grate mitgenommen und dann ging es Richtung Hochbermel.
Vorbei an einer leicht angetrunkenen Wandergruppe verlief ein feiner Pfad direkt am Hang weiter hoch um nach kurzer Schiebestrecke den höchsten Punkt der Strecke oberhalb eines Steinbruches inc. Aussicht zu erreichen.
Nach bermeliger Abfahrt folgte nun die Überführungsetappe über weite Felder und Wiesen:






In der Pyrmonter Mühle war dann Pause geplant. Anfangs ein wenig problematisch, weil kein Platz mehr für uns, konnte sich die Mannschaft dann doch noch zur Rast mit Kaffee & lecka Kuchen betten.

Ein Highlight der Tour folgte im letzten Teil der Strecke: Das Elzbachtal
Allerdings auch nicht ganz ohne: Immer wieder schlängelte sich der Pfad über nette Rampen halb aus dem Tälchen hinaus, um dann wieder in den urwaldartigen Talgrund ab zu tauchen.






Die zwei lustigen Drei:





Als Abschluß kurz vor Monreal konnte ein Teil der Gruppe noch den Blitztrail genießen. Also, meine Augen waren danach zumindest verblitzt.
Bei tiefstehender Sonne war die Wegfindung auf dem Handtuchschmalen Weg dann teilweise Glückssache.
Zum Glück aber ohne weitere Ausfälle konnten die Autos (ein zweites Mal) erreicht werden.


----------



## shmee (6. Oktober 2012)

Uwe, saubere Tour, ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Bitte bitte wiederholen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2012)

Feiner Bericht  Danke.

Wo kann man denn noch die anderen Bilder (auch von den anderen Fotografen) finden


----------



## BoosBiker (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe 2 Bilder.


----------



## BoosBiker (6. Oktober 2012)




----------



## BoosBiker (6. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2012)

>



Ey Jörg, haste Migräne vorgetäuscht damit du nich kuscheln musstest ?


----------



## AnjaR (6. Oktober 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


>



Gibt's die 1000 $ nur für alle drei zusammen oder auch schon für einen? Einen kann ich Dir ausliefern


----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Gibt's die 1000 $ nur für alle drei zusammen oder auch schon für einen? Einen kann ich Dir ausliefern



Ich habs gewusst 

Frauen denken immer wieder nur ans Geld. Kann mir jemand Asyl gewähren? Ich brauch ganz schnell ein neues Dach über´m Kopf


----------



## surftigresa (6. Oktober 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich habs gewusst
> 
> Frauen denken immer wieder nur ans Geld. Kann mir jemand Asyl gewähren? Ich brauch ganz schnell ein neues Dach über´m Kopf



Nimm doch einfach den Bus


----------



## AnjaR (6. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach den Bus



Der fährt auf meinen Namen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. Oktober 2012)

Eifel-Litti is watching you: Aus der Toskana beste Grüße. Und die 1.000 Ocken gehn natürlich aufs Trikotkonto, dann können wir nochmal eine Runde Langarmteile raushauen, dass es eine Art hat.

C U!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei herrlichstem Wetter war ich heute endlich erfolgreich:

Die Geburtstagstour steht!  Wie versprochen super flowig.

Die erste Ausstiegsmöglichkeit gibt es nach ca. 750Hm und 38km. Danach können wir eine echte TT-Tour draus machen und das Teilnehmerfeld kontinuierlich reduzieren.... Vor jeder Auffahrt kann aufgegeben werden. ;-)
Aber: Nur die Harten kommen in Garten! Mal gespannt, wer nach ca. 1500Hm und 60km noch dabei ist!!!! 

Und bei meiner Suche habe ich doch tatsächlich noch einen (zumindest für mich) neuen Trail gefunden 

Zum Anschluss waren wir noch in der Scheuen. Leider ist uns der Häuptling mit seinem Gefolge nicht mehr über den Weg gelaufen 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Oktober 2012)

Melli, hättest 5min warten sollen. Dann war er da, mit seinen Gefolge.


----------



## sinux (8. Oktober 2012)

Für alle Kopfgeldjäger:
Bin au der Flucht - hier ein kleiner Tipp.





und ein schöner Gruß von da!

Bisher war ich nur wandern  - radeln ist morgen dran


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Bin au der Flucht - hier ein kleiner Tipp.



Rotweinflasche, kann doch nur an der Ahr sein...


----------



## sinux (8. Oktober 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Rotweinflasche, kann doch nur an der Ahr sein...



Kommt dieser wein von der ahr?


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> Kommt dieser wein von der ahr?



Kommen nicht alle Weine von der Ahr?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2012)

Lagrein


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, Einheimische! 

***Kontaktanfrage***

Als ein gebÃ¼rtiger norddeutscher Naturbursche aus dem Flachland, welcher  nun â aus privaten GrÃ¼nden und neuer Herausforderung - schon fast  gÃ¤nzlich im Raum Bonn gelandet ist, habe ich nach jahrelanger  ZugehÃ¶rigkeit und Leidenschaft zur Leichtathletik (Laufsport) nun  (m)eine neue Leidenschaft zum/im MTB entdeckt.

TatsÃ¤chlich wurde mein neues MTB (Haibike Impact RX aus 2011) in diesem Jahr auch mal richtig dreckig. ;-
Zuvor hatte ich laaange Zeit ein Corratec FS SLX, welches aber eher auf  Strassen und Forstwegen zum Ausgleich zum Laufsport gefahren wurde. 

Nun, jetzt sind bereits ein paar HÃ¶henmeter und erste GelÃ¤ndeerfahrungen  gesammelt, sowie das erste MTB Rennen beim 11. Langenberg-Marathon am  07.Oktober 2012 ohne Sturz beendet.


Zielrichtung: 

Ich mÃ¶chte gerne im nÃ¤chsten Jahr einige MTB Rennen fahren und mich entsprechend (auch in der Gruppe) darauf vorbereiten.

Wie bei allen sportlichen AktivitÃ¤ten bereitet "Training" in der Gruppe ab und zu schon mehr Spass.

Da ich hier im Raum bisher noch keine (festen) Kontakte geknÃ¼pft habe,  wÃ¼rde ich mich Ã¼ber neue sportliche Mitstreiter fÃ¼r (lockere gemÃ¼tliche  und auch schnelle anspruchsvolle) Touren/Trainingsrunden freuen.


----------



## zett78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Fahrt_spiel schrieb:


> Hallo, Einheimische!
> 
> ***Kontaktanfrage***
> 
> ...



musst du aber jetzt nicht überall reinschreiben!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2012)

Schriftliche Bewerbungsmappe mit ausführlicher Pannenstatistik bitte an den Häuptling


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Nein, habe nicht vor das ganze Forum hier anzuschreiben... ;-)

+++

Wer ist denn Häuptling?!


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2012)

Fahrt_spiel schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Häuptling?!



Dieser nette Herr hier. 

Merke: ohne ordentliche Panne war es keine echte TT-Tour. Also wenn du öfters mit Kettenrissen, doppelten Platten oder abgebrochenen Schaltaugen zu kämpfen hast und darüber noch herzlich lachen kannst, steht einer zünftigen Tour nix im Wege.
Die Sonntagstouren ab der Tomburg-Ruine in Wormersdorf führen häufig ins Ahrtal, wo für Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Lachmuskeln alles geboten wird.

Für deine Rennvorbereitung würde ich wohl auf die 7Hiller zurückgreifen, da gibts sicher eine passende Tempobolzabteilung.


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!  

Gerne würde ich demnächst mal eine kleine Runde mit Euch mitfahren.

Bin ab Montag erstmal wieder in meiner Heimat...

Werde mich aber stets auf dem Laufenden halten!!!

Gruß


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Oktober 2012)

... ja ja die sagenhaft sagenhaften Müllmänner...  deren Ruhm ist noch Ruhmreicher als der der Nibelungen...


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Oktober 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> musst du aber jetzt nicht überall reinschreiben!?!



Wie unhöflich ist das denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!

Zur Erinnerung wegen Bezahlung des TT-Trikos. Es haben noch nicht alle bezahlt, die Bestellt haben. Die Frist dafür läuft am Freitag ab.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## bergfloh 7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ... ja ja die sagenhaft sagenhaften Müllmänner...  deren Ruhm ist noch Ruhmreicher als der der Nibelungen...



Als Obertempoboltzer finde ich das jetzt nicht erstaunlich!


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Zur Erinnerung wegen Bezahlung des TT-Trikos. Es haben noch nicht alle bezahlt, die Bestellt haben. Die Frist dafür läuft am Freitag ab.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Konkret heißt das, das die Kohle am Montag auf Thomas Konto sein sollte.

Genaueres in der IG...

grüße
C.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr aus dem Bezahl-Drama mit dem TT-Kalender vor ein paar Jarhen nix gelernt?


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2012)

??? was meinst du?

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ??? was meinst du?
> 
> grüße
> C.



Na das da der Uwe auch seinem Geld hinterhergelaufen ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2012)

Erst die Kohle, dann die Ware !
Das weiss sogar schon mein 2jähriges Patenkind


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2012)

tja,
genauso läuft es diesmal ja auch... 

Erst Überweisen,dann wird bestellt.

Ohne Moos nix los oder so war das doch 

grüße
C.


----------



## Schnucki (11. Oktober 2012)

Fahrt_spiel schrieb:


> Nein, habe nicht vor das ganze Forum hier anzuschreiben... ;-)
> 
> +++
> 
> Wer ist denn Häuptling?!



Ich oute mich mal als die Angetraute von dem Herrn.
Bin ja schon etwas länger in der Region und in dem Forum unterwegs. Habe aber mittlerweile den Satteluntersatz gewechselt  Stunt-beck triff mich ja öfters unterwegs auf meinem neuen Gepfährt ...

Habe meinem Schatz schon von dem sagenhaften Team in orange berichtet und ihm mein Lieblingsteam, das sich mit dem sagenhaften






dopt, empfohlen  ... sind viel sympahtischer und auch gerne mal schneller... zeigen das aber nicht so 

Aber muss er halt sleber entscheiden...


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2012)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als die Angetraute von dem Herrn.
> Bin ja schon etwas länger in der Region und in dem Forum unterwegs. Habe aber mittlerweile den Satteluntersatz gewechselt  Stunt-beck triff mich ja öfters unterwegs auf meinem neuen Gepfährt ...
> 
> Habe meinem Schatz schon von dem sagenhaften Team in orange berichtet und ihm mein Lieblingsteam, das sich mit dem sagenhaften
> ...



Warum sagt er das denn nicht direkt?
Soll natürlich zu den Jungs die immer an der Tomburg starten kommen wohin denn sonst?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (13. Oktober 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warum sagt er das denn nicht direkt?
> Soll natÃ¼rlich zu den Jungs die immer an der Tomburg starten kommen wohin denn sonst?
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe Micha



Hallo,

jemand morgen an der Burg? ð²ð²ð²


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Oktober 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand morgen an der Burg? ð²ð²ð²



NÃ¶, und paar andere auch nicht.


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (13. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!!! 

Ja, ich waere schon gerne dabei, aaaber... 

gerade noch "in den Seilen haengend"  mit Erkaeltung vom letzten WE und den Tagen danach, wo ich meinem System anscheinend zu wenig Ruhe und Aufmerksamkeit goennte... 

Nun, so habe ich bereits am Mo. und Di. saemtliche zukuenftige WE-Fahrten - mit Technik und Hoehenmetern (2500hm) zu meinem jetzigen Nachteil absolviert. 

Solltet ihr durch die Waelder huschen, um Blaettern wieder das Fliegen zu lernen, so wuensche ich euch Hals- und Beinbruch im bunten Blaetterzauberwald von Sherwood Forrest!!! 

Schoenen Samstagabend und bis bald...


----------



## meg-71 (13. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen

ich werde morgen ab der Tomburg um 11 Uhr eine Rehatour starten, mal schauen ob der Rücken wieder was aushält.
Die Tour geht nur so um die Tomburg rum, 2 Stunden und vielleicht auch ein bisschen länger. Es  wird aber definitiv kein Licht benötigt.
Wer also Lust hat möge sich melden.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## meg-71 (13. Oktober 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Nö, und paar andere auch nicht.



Wolle wo seid ihr? Büchel?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich Denke ein paar sind in Büchel und drei sowie ich im Bergischen unterwegs (SIT Tour)


----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich Denke ein paar sind in Büchel und drei sowie ich im Bergischen unterwegs (SIT Tour)



Junkie, nicht in Büchel??
Dachte, ich könnte dir endlich mal deine Flasche mitbringen


----------



## Nightjumper73 (14. Oktober 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen
> 
> ich werde morgen ab der Tomburg um 11 Uhr eine Rehatour starten, mal schauen ob der Rücken wieder was aushält.
> Die Tour geht nur so um die Tomburg rum, 2 Stunden und vielleicht auch ein bisschen länger. Es  wird aber definitiv kein Licht benötigt.
> ...



Buon Giorno Michael,

Dann bis später


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

Trikotbesteller!!!

Habt ihr überwiesen?

Sonst .... 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (15. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Trikotbesteller!!!
> 
> Habt ihr überwiesen?
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr bitte mal eine Liste in die IG stellen, wer überwiesen hat? Ich habe überwiesen, aber keine Bestätigung oder so bekommen.

Danke,
A.


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Thomas verwaltet das Konto und stellt heute abend eine Liste ein.

Einzelne Bestätigungen werden nicht verschickt 

grüße
C.


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann bekommt man EINE Mahnung, wenn man nicht bezahlt hat aber auf der Liste steht.
Da ich noch keine Mahnung hab geh ich davon aus, dass alles ok ist - bis zum Gegenteil...


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok, zur Sicherheit und um Unklarheiten zu vermeiden, hier noch einmal:

Ihr überweist sofern noch nicht getan, folgende Beträge:

- Kurzarm: EURO 45,--
- Langarm: EURO 47,--

Empfänger:

(Kontodaten: s. IG)

Gebt bitte bei der Überweisung im Feld Verwendungszweck
Trikot/und euern Nicknamen an.

Wir erwarten das Geld bis Montag, 15.10.2012 auf dem Konto. Wer bis dahin noch nicht überwiesen hat, erhält genau EINE weitere Erinnerung per Mail/PN...

*Eine Liste stellen wir heute abend in die IG ein, da kann jeder sehen, ob er eingetragen ist oder nicht. Bei Fragen bitte per Mail oder Tel melden, es gibt keine Bestätigung für jeden einzelnen Zahler...*

Wer es dann nicht schafft,fliegt ohne weiteres Gedöns unsererseits aus der Liste und möge auf der nächsten Tour vom Pannenteufel persönlich mit Achs- und Rahmenbruch heimgesucht werden.

Nein, im Ernst, es gibt dann keine weiteren Mahnungen o.ä. von uns; wir werden das Geld auch nicht vorstrecken.

*Bei Fragen bitte per PN, Mail oder Tel melden.
*
grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2012)

So, 
laut Thomas haben bis auf zwei Leute alle gezahlt. 

Eine Dame wurde angeschrieben, um einen Fall kümmert sich der Häuptling himself.

Danke schön an alle pünktlichen Zahler!

Mehr Infos kommen die Tage.

grüße
C.


----------



## meg-71 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Melli 
alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Ich habe mich für heute wieder abgemeldet da mein Rücken immer noch nicht ganz fitt ist.
Ich wünsch Dir / euch viel Spass im Ahrtal.

LG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Oktober 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Melanie!
und ich hoffe, ihr habt ne schöne Tour heute - bei mir passte das leider zeitlich gar nicht in den Tag...


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2012)

Liebe Melli, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Nachdem ich die Regenwolken gestern erfolgreich nach Ibiza gelockt habe, stand einem Traumtag an der Ahr ja nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Oktober 2012)

Und hier ein lediglich-80%-Mitfahrer, weil ich auf die letzten zwei Bergbezwingungen verzichtet habe: Thanx an Melanie für die Geburtstagsparty und an alle für den wunderschönen Tag. Es ist zwar immer dieselbe Botschaft, aber 1. trifft sie zu und 2. handelt es sich um eine frohe: tolle Truppe und tolle Trails! Dazu Pausen, angereichert durch gastronomische Highlights, das alles bei großartigem Wetter und sämtliche TT-Standards beachtend (Pannen, falsch abgebogen, sukzessiver Teilnehmerschwund...): Herz, was willst Du mehr.

Viele Grüße und bis die Tage, Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche!!!!! 

Dem Guido kann ich mich nur anschliessen:
Eine tolle Truppe, die mir einen Traumgeburtstag beschert hat 

Ein ganz, ganz grosse Dankeschön an Euch alle, für:
- das Mitbringen der Sonne  unglaubliches Geburtstagswetter
- die gute Laune
- Eure Rücksichtnahme untereinander!!!! Hat mich sehr gefreut, dass "die Schnellen" sich so zurückgenommen haben und so glaube ich alle Ihren Spass hatten
- .....

Und ein noch grösseres Dankeschön an meine Helferlein im Hintergrund:
- Ralf: super Leistung als Backguide!!! Ich hatte maximal die Hälfte der Truppe im Blick und war echt froh zu wissen, dass ich mich auf Dich verlassen konnte
- Guido: souverän im Mittelfeld für Ruhe und Ordnung gesorgt
- Wolfgang: immer dann eingesprungen, wenn durch Pannen oder ähnliches spontane "Guiding-Hilfe" nötig war. Und natürlich mich vor einer längeren An- und Abreise mit dem Bike bewahrt

Ich kann nur den alten Spruch wieder auspacken: Es war mir ein Fest


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar Fotos gibt es natürlich auch noch.... leider mal wieder viel zu wenige....

Ganz früh morgens wurde das Kuchenmobil im Wald "versteckt":





Treffpunkt am Bahnhof in Dernau. Ich gebe zu, dass die Anzahl der Autos und Wanderer im Ahrtal mir schon etwas zu denken gegeben hat  Aber irgendwie hat mein Optimismus mir doch gesagt, dass es ein guter Tag werden wird. Und das wurde es!

Startaufstellung nachdem auch der letzte arme Staufahrer einen Parkplatz gefunden hatte:





Raus aus dem ersten Trail und schon die erste Panne:




Nein, kein Wisskirchen! Erstaunlich aber wahr 
Die beiden vertrieben sich die Wartezeit mit Übungseinheiten:





Am Ende der Tour hat Uwe die Stelle dann tatsächlich geknackt! Respekt!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein bisschen durch den Neuenahrer Stadtwald und dann ging es auch schon bergauf. Was dann leider den ersten (aber auch einzigen) Verlust zu Folge hatte. Ich hatte echt ein schlechtes Gewissen!!!! Aber ich habe mich vergewissert, dass er heile wieder zum Auto gefunden hat. Und auch er hatte einen schönen Tag... auf dem Ahrtal-Radweg

Nach rauf, folgt natürlich runter. Am Ausgang des Klettergarten-Trails mussten wir uns dann noch eine Moralpredigt anhören.... es ist aber auch unverantwortlich da die Treppen runter zu fahren.... und der Guido als unser Älteste bringt auch noch all die Jungspunts (das sind wir... ) in Gefahr.... herrlich, herrlich!!!!!

Und wieder rauf auf der Suche nach dem Kuchen. Etwas Misstrauisch folgte die Meute mir, so langsam glaube ich die Hoffnung auf eine baldige Kuchenpause aufgebend. Aber so richtig zu meutern traute sich keiner.... ich hatte ja auch Geburtstag 
Und es gab sie wirklich, die versprochene Kuchenpause:





Gut gestärkt ging es in die Winkelgasse (leider ohne Jörg, der lieber Flicken wollte). Sehr sehr geil, sich von über 30 Trailhungrigen die Kurven runterjagen zu lassen 
Und dann zu staunen, wieviele Biker der Trail ausspuckt....





Auch die Trailpflege sollte nicht zu kurz kommen:





Naja, und natürlich habe ich ja schon irgendwo einen Ruf zu verteidigen  Also gab es auch eine ganz ganz kleine Tragepassage:




Und auch hier nicht der geringste Protest  Soviel Nettigkeiten bin ich doch gar nicht gewohnt.....

Ab da ging es dann noch einmal gemeinsam hoch zum Neuenahrer Turm. Eine gemeine Auffahrt, die einige durch eine noch gemeinere Auffahrt tauschten  und für die alle mit Gipfelschokolade belohnt wurden.

Beim Einstieg in den Trail dann noch schnell der dritte Platten.... und das an einem Sch..reifen 
Kurven runterdüsen und dann ging es auf den einzigen problematischen Teil der Tour. Für ein paar wenige Kilometer folgten wir dem Ahrtal-Radweg und wurden nur ausgeschimpft  Dabei haben wir doch alles richtig gemacht!!!! Naja, egal, dann halt wieder auf Trails  durch den Neuenahrer Stadtwald Richtung Dernau.

Die ersten verabschiedeten sich.... der Rest zog weiter hoch zur Katzley wo die Gruppe jetzt sogar die Qual der Wahl hatte. Links oder Rechts???? Egal, beides toll!!!!!!

Mit stark dezimierter Teilnehmerzahl und nur noch 5 tapferen Mitfahrern wurden die letzten beiden Trails angegangen. Spielplatztrail und zum Abschluss unzählige Serpentinen nach Walporzheim.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ein Traumtag ohne Hindernisse!


----------



## Dart (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi Melanie,

auch von uns vielen dank für die schöne Tour. Aber mit den Ausgangsdaten konnte es ja nur perfekt werden, das Wetter und der Herbstwald haben das nahtlos ergänzt.

Viele Grüße Anja & Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> auch von uns vielen dank für die schöne Tour. Aber mit den Ausgangsdaten konnte es ja nur perfekt werden, das Wetter und der Herbstwald haben das nahtlos ergänzt...



Der Text kann von Renate und mir genau so übernommen werden.

Vielen dank für die schöne Tour in netter Runde.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist denn schon wieder Karneval???????????????

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24410


----------



## Seelrider (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi Melanie,

eine schöne Tour hast du da zusammengestellt. Herzlichen Dank für den gemeinsamen Biketag, incl. Zwischenverpflegung, im Ahrtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (22. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nach rauf, folgt natürlich runter. Am Ausgang des Klettergarten-Trails mussten wir uns dann noch eine Moralpredigt anhören.... es ist aber auch unverantwortlich da die Treppen runter zu fahren.... und der Guido als unser Älteste bringt auch noch all die Jungspunts (das sind wir... ) in Gefahr.... herrlich, herrlich!!!!!


Die Predigt kam von 2 Nonnnen. Also aus seriösem Mund.



surftigresa schrieb:


> So war es. Villeicht habe ich sogar einen Sonnenbrand bekommen?
> 
> trekki


----------



## meg-71 (24. Oktober 2012)

Giebt es am Wochenende ein Auswärtsspiel?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Oktober 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Giebt es am Wochenende ein Auswärtsspiel?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Hallo der meg!

Jau, gibt es. Es geht direkt von der Tomburg aus los Das hat seltenheitswert in letzter Zeit.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (25. Oktober 2012)

Heimspiel... die Wetteraussichten sehen bis jetzt ja noch ganz gut aus. Dann bis zum WE.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Giom (26. Oktober 2012)

war das Eifel Wetter oder TT Wetter?
ich dachte heute, ach, egal, fahr doch von Bonn nach bernkastel Kues mit dem Rennrad über dornau und Daum...
landschaftlich, eine sehr schöne Strecke, aber wenn man Ca 166 von 172km im dauerregen fährt, wird's irgendwann kalt!


----------



## surftigresa (26. Oktober 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> war das Eifel Wetter oder TT Wetter?
> ....



Das war einfach Schei** Wetter....


----------



## surftigresa (26. Oktober 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo der meg!
> 
> Jau, gibt es. Es geht direkt von der Tomburg aus los Das hat seltenheitswert in letzter Zeit.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Dabei! 
Ich hoffe ich finde die Tomburg noch.... 

Bis Sonntag!
Melli


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dabei!
> Ich hoffe ich finde die Tomburg noch....
> 
> Bis Sonntag!
> Melli



ich auch


----------



## surftigresa (27. Oktober 2012)

Liegt denn an der Tomburg auch schon Schnee?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Liegt denn an der Tomburg auch schon Schnee?????



Da mußt du mal die Eingeborenen fragen...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (27. Oktober 2012)

Lawinendienst Tomburg meldet:
- auf der harten Altschneedecke (um die 3m) 2 - 3m Neuschneeauflage, Pulver
- Lawinengefahr: Südhang kritisch bei steigenden Temperaturen
- alle Trails gespurt
- Besonderes: Hundeschlittenrennen über das gesamte Wochenende.


----------



## surftigresa (27. Oktober 2012)

Kannst Du mir dann bitte schon mal 2 Schlittenhunde für morgen klar machen? Sonst wird das bei den momentanen Anmeldungen wohl ein ziemlich harter Tag für mich....


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2012)

heul nicht, ich versuch auch zu kommen und das Tempo gnadenlos nach unten zu ziehen!


----------



## surftigresa (27. Oktober 2012)

Mädche dürfe kriche...


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen am Start bin. Habe mit Magenproblemen zu kämpfen:kotz:

Und wenn ich lese, was unser Schnee-Litti da so schreibt

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (27. Oktober 2012)

Morgen wird erst einmal ausgeschlafen-> Zeitumstellung!

Gruß der meg


----------



## surftigresa (27. Oktober 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen am Start bin. Habe mit Magenproblemen zu kämpfen:kotz:
> 
> ...



Oh nein! Gute Besserung!!!!

Aber dem Kleinen würde ich nicht alles glauben 
Ich war heute im Bergischen unterwegs. Sonne pur, trockene  Trails (ich konnte es gar nicht glauben) und so lange man in Bewegung ist sind die Temperaturen auch noch ok.

Also: hoffentlich bis morgen!!!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (27. Oktober 2012)

1.


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2012)

Da ich heute offenbar der einzige war, der ne Knipse dabei hatte hier meine bescheidene Ausbeute:

*Das Team Tomburg startet an der Tomburg und fährt zur Steinbach*

Der Cheffe persönlich übernahm das Guiding, so dass wir nach 2 km die ersten Verluste zu beklagen hatten und nach 4 km fiel auf, dass noch einer mehr fehlte. Nach 1-2 Stunden intensivem Suchen und Rufen im Wald stellte isch heraus, dass dieser sich mit in Richtung warmer Unterkunft mit Speisemöglichkeit (weiter unten hierzu mehr) abgesetzt hatte.
Also wurde auf schönsten und fast unmittelbaren Wegen Houverath angesteuert 







(das NFH Berg liegt ja genau auf dem Weg, oder?)
irgendwo in den Tiefen der Eifel:

unser Neuzugang in einer speziellen Körperhaltung:





Racer machen das so:





runter zum Houverather Bach, ein klitzekleines bisschen Asphalt und dann bei feinster Beleuchtung auf den Wespentrail: Ganz freundlicher Wanderer, der auf unser Grüßen mit "Dat ess ene Wanderwech he - merkt üch dat endlich ens!" anwortete. 











Leider führt der W-Trail auch bergauf:











Der Effelsberger Bach wurde tatsächlich von den ganz harten Jungs fahrend durchquert, dann stand es schließlich nach einer längeren Matschpassage vor uns:






Das Rufen der Steinbach war aber schon zu hören und wurde nur von den immer lauter knurrenden Mägen der Mitfahrer übertönt, also diretissima zur Steinbach. Leider nahm ein Teil der Gruppe von der Ahrstraße die Asphaltabfahrt und verpasste so das beste Trailstück des Tages, mir steht jetzt noch das Wasser in den Augen, wenn ich daran zurückdenke!

An der Steinbach trafen wir die drei verlorenen Schafe, die sic den Wanst mit Brauerschnitzel und anderen Leckereien vollgeschlagen hatten. Da konnten die Herren Trekki und Handlampe natürlich nicht hintanstehen:











Nachteil an der Steinbach: auch wenn man definitiv im Phantaland noch unter der Kinderschranke durchpasst bekommt man an der Steinbach keinen Kinderteller. Niemals. Das dürfen die dort nämlich nicht! Ist wahrscheinlich gefährlich. Oder so.
Dafür gibt's aber nen Seniorenteller (der auch zu erfreuen wusste!):






Wir erreichten die Autos dann noch, ohne Lampen benutzt zu haben. 
Mal wieder völlig umsonst mitgeschleppt. 
Außerdem ist noch gar kein Winterpokal und wir hängen den ganzen Sonntag bei Kälte im Wald. 
Und es waren wieder die gleichen Gesichter mit den gleichen alten Witzen.
Außerdem hat es keine einzige noch so kleine Panne gegeben.
Was ist da los? Ist das noch das Team Tomburg? Ich bin ratlos.

P.S.: es war sehr lustig auf wunderbaren Wegen, teilweise noch nichtmal Wanderwege! TOP-DELUXE-Tour!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

Zappralot ! Da wären wir uns ja fast über die Stollen gefahren ! War heuer auch in Houverath und Co. Hab zwar paar Biker gesehn, die waren aber zu schnell für euch


----------



## Trekki (28. Oktober 2012)

Immer langsam wars nicht, auf dem Trail zur Steinbach runter haben wir es schon krachen lassen.
Meine Knipse hat die gleichen Motive gefunden wie die von supasini - die brauche ich dann wohl nicht einzustellen.

supasini und Handlampe, danke fürs Guiden und für die schönen Fotos.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2012)

wenigstens hattet ihr auch gleich sonne, bei uns wurde es erst so gegen 14uhr richtig schön. hat sich lange gehalten die suppe, für eine kurzrunde in die hausberge hats aber noch gereicht.


----------



## funsport79 (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schöne Tour und das nette Aufnehmen. Hat Spaß gemacht und die Anreise hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (28. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Bilder, konnte leider heute nur ne Stunde raus....Wäre gern dabei gewesen, vor allem wegen dem Schnitzel 

P.S Weiss nicht ob der " Neuzugang " wirklich falsch auf dem Rad stand....aber beim "Style" stimmt alles


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2012)

...die Ironie erschließt sich erst im direkten Vergleich der Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (29. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


>



Hey Svente, wem guckst du da das Essen vom Teller? 
Gruß aus FFM


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. Oktober 2012)

> Da ich heute offenbar der einzige war, der ne Knipse dabei hatte hier meine bescheidene Ausbeute:
> 
> Das Team Tomburg startet an der Tomburg und fährt zur Steinbach
> 
> Der Cheffe persönlich übernahm das Guiding, so dass wir nach 2 km die ersten Verluste zu beklagen hatten und nach 4 km fiel auf, dass noch einer mehr fehlte.




Ist schon Traurig, das ihr erst nach 4km bemerkt habt, das einer fehlt.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Oktober 2012)

Von wegen traurig: Normalerweise bemerken wir so was überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Oktober 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Von wegen traurig: Normalerweise bemerken wir so was überhaupt nicht!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. Oktober 2012)

TT Auswertstour

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13519

Bitte Anmelden, wer mitfahren möchte.


----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> TT Auswertstour
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13519
> 
> ...



Bitte wo geht es denn hier zur Frauenbeauftragten?????


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Oktober 2012)

*ZUM *Frauenbeauftragten: hier lang. Nimmt übrigens gleichzeitig das Amt als AnfängerInnenbeauftragter wahr.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## surftigresa (30. Oktober 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> *ZUM *Frauenbeauftragten: hier lang. Nimmt übrigens gleichzeitig das Amt als AnfängerInnenbeauftragter wahr.


 
Du meinst.... Wolle der Frauenversteher????     
  @wolle,
na dann sieh jetzt mal zu, wie Du die Barbara wieder los wirst!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Oktober 2012)

Für alle die mit nach Willingen kommen. So wollen wir es nicht machen!! Auch die, die nochmal ein langes We machen. Nicht so!! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24526


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Oktober 2012)

..


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ..



Du punktest noch bevor der WP angefangen hat!


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Du punktest noch bevor der WP angefangen hat!



ach komm, sind doch nur 2 Alternativpunkte


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Oktober 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ach komm, sind doch nur 2 Alternativpunkte



.....nur 2.....?!?


----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> .....nur 2.....?!?


 
er läuft sich langsam warm.... ab Montag dann mit Vollgas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2012)

Wird denn jetzt morgen gefahren?


----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wird denn jetzt morgen gefahren?



Na klar! 11:00 Uhr Start am üblichen Parkplatz!


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2012)

soweit ich das verstanden habe sind Linux und ich um 11 am Parkplatz am Ortsausgang in N.


----------



## sinux (31. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> soweit ich das verstanden habe sind Linux und ich um 11 am Parkplatz am Ortsausgang in N.



Ich fahre selber dahin. Dann kann ich bei bedarf nach Haus...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (1. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wird denn jetzt morgen gefahren?



Na klar.


----------



## surftigresa (1. November 2012)

Ich bin leider raus... erste Anzeichen einer Erkältung machen sich breit


----------



## sinux (1. November 2012)

Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## surftigresa (1. November 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2012)

Ich bin auch raus. Wetter sagt: Regen


----------



## sinux (1. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus. Wetter sagt: Regen



Mimose . Hier sind eh viel zu viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (1. November 2012)

Also ich sehe nur einen  Siehst Du doppelt oder mehrfach?????


----------



## sinux (1. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich sehe nur einen  Siehst Du doppelt oder mehrfach?????



Im Hintergrund siehst du noch das Liteville Mobil. Und so war es unterwegs










Der Fotograf






Und der Rest der Meute





Schöne Tour und fast trocken geblieben


----------



## bibi1952 (1. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> TT Auswertstour
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13519
> 
> Bitte Anmelden, wer mitfahren möchte.



Darf ich da auch mitfahren?

Ist halt in der Nähe und wenn ich Euch verliere, finde ich auch alleine nach Hause!


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich sehe nur einen ..



Nen Halben...


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2012)

Heute scheint die Sonne und ich hab noch frei. Irgendjemand auf dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## surftigresa (2. November 2012)

Ja! Auf dem Rad unterwegs auf dem Weg zur Arbeit  Kannst mich ja heute Nachmittag abholen kommen, dann fahren wir fein durch den Kölner Grüngürtel


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ja! Auf dem Rad unterwegs auf dem Weg zur Arbeit  Kannst mich ja heute Nachmittag abholen kommen, dann fahren wir fein durch den Kölner Grüngürtel



Auf dem Rad zur Arbeit? Bitte übernimm dich nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. November 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Heute scheint die Sonne und ich hab noch frei. Irgendjemand auf dem Rad unterwegs?


 
Ja, ab 13 Uhr ins 7GB, Startpunkt bei der Telekom an der langen Bank, s. Anfängertreff.


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2012)

Schade, war kurz in Dernau. Hab da auch noch ne Planung mit Carsten gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. November 2012)

Bin raus was die "Schlammer"-Heide angeht. Wünsche morgen viel spaß im Schlamm.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## BoosBiker (3. November 2012)

Hallo Thomas mach dir keine Sorgen,
 ich habe mich beim Pfützen&Schlamm-Amt Troisdorf schlau gemacht.Laut  der Pfützenkönigin Eva und der SchlammcatcherinTamaragibt es eine  Möglichkeit die Pfützen und Schlammlöcher zu umfahren.Es gibt für Sonntag eine  spezielle Route die an den Pfützen und Schlammlöchern vorbei führt.Siehe Karte:





Gruß 
Chris


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. November 2012)

Moin!

Ok, komme nun doch mit. Nehme mal Taucherbrille und Schwimmflügel mit.
Wäre ein Kanu nicht besser als das Bike??

Bis gleich.


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2012)

Der Nässe von unten kannst du anhand der Karte durch geschicktes Umfahren ausweichen, der Nässe von oben jedoch nicht 

Und das alles noch ohne WP Punkte


----------



## Blut Svente (4. November 2012)

@ bibi der guide braucht keine hilfe! Falls  doch fragt er dich vll!  Fahr einfach hinterher und gib ruhe!


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2012)

Das Spektakulärste nach der Tour haben wir nur knapp verpasst. Auf der Rückfahrt türmten sich die letzten Wolken der Regenfront Richtung Bonn, dahinter Blutrote Wolken und dahinter blauer Himmel.

Muß wohl ein wahnsinniger Blick gewesen sein mit: Angeleuchtetem Posttower, dahinter das Siebengebirge mit diesen irren Wolkenformationen.

  @micha, Angela: Habt ihr das bei der Rückfahrt gesehen?
Wir waren ca. 15 Minuten zu spät, da wir noch mein Auto holen mussten. Haben nur von der Nordbrücke die letzten Reste dieses Schauspieles gesehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (4. November 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ bibi der guide braucht keine hilfe! Falls  doch fragt er dich vll!  Fahr einfach hinterher und gib ruhe!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. November 2012)

Jetzt verstehe ich endlich die TT ( Auswahlrichtlinien ) , so was passiert also bei euren Touren


----------



## bibi1952 (4. November 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ bibi der guide braucht keine hilfe! Falls  doch fragt er dich vll!  Fahr einfach hinterher und gib ruhe!





ist da was falsch gelaufen?


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2012)

Pflichttermin für alle Tomburger.

Wäre klasse, wenn möglichst Viele kommen, gerade für die Gruppenfotos.
Auch wenn jetzt der Termin nicht optimal ist.


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2012)

Als kölsch Mädche würde ich gerne eine Verschiebung beantragen. Jetzt haben wir so lange gewartet, da kommt es doch auf eine Woche mehr auch nicht an, oder?


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Als kölsch Mädche würde ich gerne eine Verschiebung beantragen. Jetzt haben wir so lange gewartet, da kommt es doch auf eine Woche mehr auch nicht an, oder?



Es wäre halt nicht 1 Woche, sondern min. 2 Wochen, da ich danach das WE nicht kann.


----------



## AnjaR (4. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Pflichttermin für alle Tomburger.
> 
> Wäre klasse, wenn möglichst Viele kommen, gerade für die Gruppenfotos.
> Auch wenn jetzt der Termin nicht optimal ist.



Sorry, aber 11 Uhr passt an dem Tag gar nicht. Hab mit meinen Mädels lange Turnnacht vom 10. auf den 11.11. Könnte frühestens ab 13 Uhr. (Dann aber nur zum Fototermin, da ich für eine TT Tour zu müde sein werde und nicht im Wald verloren gehen möchte)

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Freckles (5. November 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ bibi der guide braucht keine hilfe! Falls  doch fragt er dich vll!  Fahr einfach hinterher und gib ruhe!




Na da bin ich aber froh das ich auf der der richtigen Rheinseite wohne. Es scheint wirklich zu stimmen, das auf der anderen Rheinseite etwas andere Menschen leben. Oder Tischi

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh falscher Account 

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es wäre halt nicht 1 Woche, sondern min. 2 Wochen, da ich danach das WE nicht kann.



Mir persönlich wäre es egal, da ich das Trikot ja bei dennTemperaturen eh nur noch unter der Jacke tragen kann. Aber ich fürchte mit der Meinung stehe ich in der Runde ziemlich alleine da.....

Dann halt leider ohne mich. Wenn der 11.11 schon mal auf einen freien Tag fällt, finde ich muss man das auch nutzen!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es egal, da ich das Trikot ja bei dennTemperaturen eh nur noch unter der Jacke tragen kann. Aber ich fürchte mit der Meinung stehe ich in der Runde ziemlich alleine da.....
> 
> Dann halt leider ohne mich. Wenn der 11.11 schon mal auf einen freien Tag fällt, finde ich muss man das auch nutzen!
> 
> ...



Ich finde du hast Recht und dich sollte man unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2012)

Hier nochmal ein Filmchen aus der Kategorie: so kanns gehen


http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24665


Grüße Micha


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. November 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich endlich die TT ( Auswahlrichtlinien ) , so was passiert also bei euren Touren





Schöne Tour am Sonntag,
sollte es eigentlich werden. Aber auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt habe ich unsern Dicken Mann getroffen. Irgentwas wolte er mir sagen, aber ich habe nicht zugehört.
Also weiter




28 Mtbler am Anfang der Tour.




Und angekommen,  an der Schmitze Bud, sind zusammen mit 4 Vermissten 12 MTBler.




Zwei mal ein Kettenriss, eine Schaltrolle zerstört, ein Plattfuß, ein Unfall der am Baum endetet ( hat  Überlebt ) und der Rest der Fahrer kann Mann/Frau sich denken. 

Waren die Auswahl Kriterien für die TT Tour zu Hoch ?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es egal, da ich das Trikot ja bei dennTemperaturen eh nur noch unter der Jacke tragen kann. Aber ich fürchte mit der Meinung stehe ich in der Runde ziemlich alleine da.....
> 
> Dann halt leider ohne mich. Wenn der 11.11 schon mal auf einen freien Tag fällt, finde ich muss man das auch nutzen!
> 
> ...



Genau, ich kann erst später dazu kommen.


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2012)

Wir könnten auch einfach nur den Startpunkt verlegen!

Vorschlag zur Güte: Wir treffen uns alle in Köln und gehen als Biker verkleidet mit den neuen Trikots feiern! Einsauen können wir die so bestimmt auch  

P.s.: schön, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz alleine bin!!!!!! 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2012)

hm,
ideal ist der 11.11. in der Tat nicht.

Hab mich trotzdem mal eingetragen...wenn der Häuptling ruft...  .

grüße
C.


----------



## Dart (5. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Schöne Tour am Sonntag,
> ...
> Gruß Wolle


 
Ja, war eine schöne Tour gestern gewesen, Wolle. Wobei die Ausstiegsrate selbst für TT-Standard ziemlich hoch war. Schlussendlich sind wir ja nur noch mit 8 Fahrern wieder in Troisdorf angekommen.

Nach dem Dauerregen auf der Rückfahrt von der Schmitze Bud hätte man sich das Duschen glatt sparen können. Mal sehen wann meine 5.10 wieder trocken sind.
  @_Freckles_: Wo sind denn die Bilder von den gesunden Kindern die im Wasser planschen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## supasini (5. November 2012)

ich kann am 11.11. um 11.11 Uhr auch nicht - da bin ich aber leider nicht feiern , sondern auf ner Tagung in der Nähe von Kassel


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ja, war eine schöne Tour gestern gewesen, Wolle. Wobei die Ausstiegsrate selbst für TT-Standard ziemlich hoch war. Schlussendlich sind wir ja nur noch mit 8 Fahrern wieder in Troisdorf angekommen.
> 
> Nach dem Dauerregen auf der Rückfahrt von der Schmitze Bud hätte man sich das Duschen glatt sparen können. Mal sehen wann meine 5.10 wieder trocken sind.
> @_Freckles_: Wo sind denn die Bilder von den gesunden Kindern die im Wasser planschen?
> ...



gugst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54299

wobei ich das ja am besten finde


----------



## Dart (5. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> gugst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54299
> 
> wobei ich das ja am besten finde
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1250884


 
 Äh, wer ist denn das da links? Nie geseh´n... Könnte mal ein bisschen was an seiner Figur tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. November 2012)

hm,
war wohl nicht nur von unten nass 

Oder habt ihr "biker versenken" in den alten Panzerspuren gespielt???

grüße
C.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. November 2012)

Nabend!

So, bevor wieder ein entlose palaver wegen übergabe der Trikots beginnt. Der Termin steht. Und wer da nicht kann, der bekommt sein Trikot eben später. Ist zwar schade, wegen dem Gruppenfoto. Und das der Termin am 11.11. ist leider Zufall. Aber bei den Wißkirchens ist die Pappnasenzeit eh schnuppe. Aber wer feiern will, der soll auch feiern.

Und der Startpunkt wird bestimmt nicht verlegt. Auf dem Trikot ist die Tomburg zu sehen und nicht der Dom

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (5. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> gugst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54299
> 
> wobei ich das ja am besten finde




Jörg sieht ein wenig wie ein maximalpikmentiertes Michelinmännchen aus.



Das Bild hier find ich allerdings auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## Handlampe (5. November 2012)

Hier noch Eins von Barbara nach der großen Dusche


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2012)

Da hast du allerdings Recht


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. November 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2012)

War das 'ne nachgeholte Halloween-Tour?
Gut das ich nicht mit konnte.


----------



## Seelrider (5. November 2012)

Wir wussten nicht ob der Fahrradausflug ein leichter wird, doch der Ausflug wurde rutschig und feucht. 
Nach der Seelscheider Livemusik Kneipennacht und einer kurzen Bettruhe wurde die Tour, für mein subjektives Empfinden, im Regenschauer recht ungemütlich. Entspannt ist anders, aber immerhin taffer als ein Sonntagnachmittag mit Kaffee und Kuchen und einen freien Blick auf die Regentropfen, die an das Fenster prallen.
Danke an den Schäfer und die tapferen (Mit)Schafe. Die Absicht die Herde beisammen zu halten, ist wohl nicht in allen Belangen geglückt, aber wenigstens sind einige Unverbesserliche mit dem Schäfer auch wieder an den Startpunktparkplatz zurückgekehrt.

Zu den Bildern.....nö...kein Kommentar. 
Ich kenne diese Leute nicht!


----------



## zett78 (6. November 2012)

@Handlampe: Wo sind deine anderen Fotos zu bestaunen?
Schnelle Truppe Schmitze Bud? Kartoffelsuppe? Ragout?


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2012)

Schade, am 11.11. kann ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2012)

Ich denke, wir werden dann auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Fototermin machen. Ansonsten können ja dann Alle, die am Sonntag nicht können, ihr Trikot bei der Ghettoweihnacht abholen.


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir werden dann auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Fototermin machen....


 


Aber bitte nicht Weiberfastnacht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2012)

der 11.02.13 bietet sich auch an !    

Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: menschenleere Wälder.
Da kann man sogar einen höchst illegalen Ritt durch den NP wagen


----------



## supasini (6. November 2012)

wobei mein schönstes Weiberfastnacht der letzten Jahre rund um Ferschweiler stattfand 






immerhin in Clown-Trikots


----------



## Nightjumper73 (6. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Filchen aus der Kategorie: so kanns gehen
> 
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24665
> ...







Erst hab ich mich erschrocken, aber beim lesen der Kommentare habe ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht 

Bis bald

Ciao


----------



## Freckles (7. November 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Schöne Tour am Sonntag,
> sollte es eigentlich werden. Aber auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt habe ich unsern Dicken Mann getroffen. Irgentwas wolte er mir sagen, aber ich habe nicht zugehört.
> Also weiter
> 
> ...



Ich fand's ne schöne Tour und entgegen der anfänglichen Versprechungen reichlich mit netten Trails gespickt. Aber ich bin ja auch in der richtigen Gruppe mitgefahren .

Schade nur, dass wir den Rückweg unterwartet auf dem kürzesten/schnellsten Weg zurücklegen mussten. Vielleicht bietest du ja noch mal eine Wiederholung der Tour mit dem Rückweg durch die Wahner Heide an? 

Mit hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht! 

@ Uwe: Wir haben das Naturschauspiel nur teilweise gesehen (war alles unklar, weil ich so gezittert habe ). Ne, wir waren wohl etwas zu früh, aber die Wolken waren auch schon da, nur die Farbe noch nicht.

Bis bald im Wald!

Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. November 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Vielleicht bietest du ja noch mal eine Wiederholung der Tour mit dem Rückweg durch die Wahner Heide an?
> Mit hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht!
> Bis bald im Wald!
> 
> Angela



Nah klar, wann habt ihr zeit. Natürlich diesmahl mit Präsi, der sollte in der richtigen Gruppe auch mitfahren, für die Fotos. Vieleicht auch wieder mit einem Naturschauspiel.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## zett78 (7. November 2012)

gabs auch ne falsche Gruppe? 

war schon ein großer Unterschied im Bezug auf Tempo und Fitness vorhanden, teilweise auch einfach zu viel Federweg für die Wahner Heide.

Lob aber auch an den Guide der schnellen Truppe


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> gabs auch ne falsche Gruppe?





Aber natürlich gab es die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Gruppe die ohne großen Trailanteil zur Schmitze-Bud gefahren ist. Aber vielleicht heißt ja wenig Federweg auch wenig Trail´s wer weiß!!!!

Wolle mir hat es auch gut gefallen

Grüße Micha

Der meißtens auch mit viel Federweg unterwegs ist


----------



## zett78 (7. November 2012)

Aha ok.
Dann kanns unsere Gruppe nicht gewesen sein, wir hatten genug Trails dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Aha ok.
> Dann kanns unsere Gruppe nicht gewesen sein, wir hatten genug Trails dabei.



Einer deiner Mitfahrer hat das aber ganz anders gesehen


----------



## BoosBiker (7. November 2012)

[FONT="]Ich wusste es doch,Team Tomburg & Freunde sind mit ihren Touren weltbekannt. Ich habe in der internationalen Presse folgendes gefunden:[/FONT]


----------



## BoosBiker (7. November 2012)




----------



## BoosBiker (7. November 2012)




----------



## BoosBiker (7. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (7. November 2012)




----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. November 2012)




----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2012)

Schon 2009 gabs regionale Größen auf einer der wichtigsten Sportzeitschriften






Sorry Volker bei dieser Vorlage mußte ich es nochmal rauskramen


----------



## AnjaR (7. November 2012)




----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2012)

Wie geil ist das den??


----------



## Jaegerin81 (8. November 2012)

Sehr cool. ;-)
Man kennt euch überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrt_spiel (8. November 2012)

Moin und schoenen Tag!!! ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry Volker bei dieser Vorlage mußte ich es nochmal rauskramen



hach ja, das waren noch zeiten 

dann aber bitte auch noch den ratgeber für kreatives punkten erwähnen, sind ja wieder richtig motivierte teams am start


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2012)

Ich wünsche allen die heute Abend in Köln Flagge zeigen viel Spass. Ich bin in Gedanken und via Radio bei euch.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen die heute Abend in Köln Flagge zeigen viel Spass. Ich bin in Gedanken und via Radio bei euch.
> 
> Grüße Micha




Mal sehen, ob sie wenigstens den Tabellenletzten schlagen


----------



## Freckles (9. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob sie wenigstens den Tabellenletzten schlagen



Tabellenletzten? Ich glaube, du verwechselst da was . Der Micha meint die Wiederauflage des "Arsch hu, zäng usseinander" Konzerts.


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2012)

Ich sehe das einwenig wie Jürgen Becker:

"...Der Versuch, die Nazis mit der Androhung penetrant kölscher Musik aus der Stadt zu treiben. Das ist richtig gut, dass Köln hier Flagge zeigt. Denn rechtsextremes Gedankengut entsteht ja immer aus übertriebener Liebe zu dem Ort, an dem man geboren ist. Aus unreflektierter, stumpfer Heimatverbundenheit. Wenn man denkt, die eigene Kultur, das eigene Volk und die eigene Lebensweise sei das Beste auf der Welt und für die Welt. Ein Gedanke, der Köln bekanntlich komplett fremd ist. Und das demonstriert man, indem ausschließlich Kölner Bands in Köln vor Kölnern mit einem Kölsch in der Hand auf kölsch singen, wie schön kölsch-multikulturell et in Kölle is. Viva Colonia. Et Hätz vun der Welt, dat schläät in Kölle..."


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2012)




----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2012)

Ich glaube, der alte Bäcker hat die Worte des Herrn Becker nicht so richtig verstanden.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2012)

Der FC hat den Arsch auch nicht hoch bekommen, nur ein 0:0. War ja zu erwarten, übermorgen fängt die Session an und der FC mutiert wieder zur Lachnummer. Wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...fängt die Session an und der FC mutiert wieder zur Lachnummer...



Da Mutation eine Veränderung ist, kann der FC zu allem mutieren, nur nicht zu einer Lachnummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. November 2012)

auch wenn ich dir ungern Recht gebe...


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2012)

Bei bestem Wetter gestern mit Uwe und Thomas unterwegs gewesen, wobei die Tour für mich nach 6 Kilometern zu Ende war:Schaltwerk gehimmelt, so ein Mist!
Neues kommt erst nächste Woche,da muß ich morgen mit dem RR anreisen, Model für´s Foto machen, Toürchen auf Asphalt fahren
und mich in der Scheune wieder dazu gesellen!


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2012)

Da stehen doch soviele Räder bei Euch rum, schraub doch einfach irgendwo eins ab


----------



## shmee (10. November 2012)

Also Schaltwerk könnte ich sogar auch noch eins irgendwo haben, meld dich im Zweifel mal kurz. 

Ich bin aktuell noch auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit ab irgendwo in der Nähe Bonn. Meine bessere Hälfte braucht morgen das Auto. Nimmt mich jemand mit?


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Also Schaltwerk könnte ich sogar auch noch eins irgendwo haben, meld dich im Zweifel mal kurz.



Ein olles Schaltwerk hat Thomas auch ausgegraben, aber die Kette hat auch einen mitbekommen und da hab ich keine neue besorgt.

@ Melli, viele Fahrräder schon, aber alle zuuuu groß, ich Zwerg ich armer!


----------



## shmee (10. November 2012)

Kette hab ich auch noch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ein olles Schaltwerk hat Thomas auch ausgegraben, aber die Kette hat auch einen mitbekommen und da hab ich keine neue besorgt.
> 
> @ Melli, viele Fahrräder schon, aber alle zuuuu groß, ich Zwerg ich armer!



-> Singlespeed !

Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## Handlampe (11. November 2012)

Heute war beim TT Bescherung:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. November 2012)

Super Bild!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (11. November 2012)

Sehr schick 

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## bonsai.68 (11. November 2012)

sehr schön, schöne Farben habt Ihr da ausgewählt!!!!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. November 2012)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> sehr schön, schöne Farben habt Ihr da ausgewählt!!!!!!!



Ja wo ich das Bild gesehen habe mußte ich feststellen, dass es sich gelohnt hat sich aufzuregen. Da ja erst nach meinem kleinem Ausfall die Abstimmung ins Leben gerufen wurde.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Ist ein wirklich schönes Trikot geworden.


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Heute war beim TT Bescherung:



Meine Augen machen bling bling alles ist vergessen......
Starkes Foto
Tolles Gefühl gewesen, als man das Trikot überstreifte. Wie ein echter Tomburger
Sah auch klasse aus, wie Alle in der Scheune zum Kuchen anstanden.Vielleicht kommen da ja noch Fotos.

Ciao von einen rundum zufriedendem Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (11. November 2012)

1a!


----------



## Seelrider (11. November 2012)

Die Trikots sind super, das Foto ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. November 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sah auch klasse aus, wie Alle in der Scheune zum Kuchen anstanden.Vielleicht kommen da ja noch Fotos.
> 
> Ciao von einen rundum zufriedendem Thomas




....und das war erst die Hälfte der TT Meute.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2012)

.... dafür habt ihr jetz so lange gebraucht


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2012)

Das Foto sollte ja auch bei Sonne geschossen werden


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2012)

Klasse Tortour, wieder die (gefühlte) Hälfte verloren/zurückgelassen etc. pp 

Tolle Trikots, hat sich die Mühe gelohnt, vielen Dank an die ganzen Helfer!

Kuchen war schwer lecker in der Scheune  

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2012)

Liebe Barbara, wie ich gehört habe fehlen dir immer noch eigene Protektoren. Ich schlage vor wir sammeln alle und schenken dir die zum Geburtstag

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Helm-Protektor/Protektorjacke/UFO-Lady-Protektor-Jacket.html


Ganz liebe Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Liebe Barbara, wie ich gehört habe fehlen dir immer noch eigene Protektoren. Ich schlage vor wir sammeln alle und schenken dir die zum Geburtstag
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Helm-Protektor/Protektorjacke/UFO-Lady-Protektor-Jacket.html
> 
> ...


Man beachte den freien Bauchnabel. Sehr wichtig!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. November 2012)

Hey Team "Normal ist anders!" - - - ihr seid auf *Platz 4 abgerutscht!!! *was ist los?!

Hammer, was ihr da zusammenkurbelt!

Schöne Grüße und bis bald mal


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hey Team "Normal ist anders!" - - - ihr seid auf *Platz 4 abgerutscht!!! *was ist los?!
> 
> Hammer, was ihr da zusammenkurbelt!
> 
> Schöne Grüße und bis bald mal



Danke! 

Das ist aber mal eine nette Geste im "harten Winterpokalkampf"


----------



## Trekki (14. November 2012)

meine 77min von heute abend kommen noch


----------



## Trekki (17. November 2012)

leider konnte ich am letzten Sonntag nicht kommen und habe daher das Trikot noch nicht. Bekomme ich eine zweite Chance? Ich komme auch gerne nach Alfter - der WP läuft ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (18. November 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... der WP läuft ja noch



bis Ende März. Ich hoffe Du hast Dein Trikot bis dahin. So weit ich gesehen habe, soll es ja ganz gut gelungen sein.

CU


----------



## shmee (18. November 2012)

Ist heute jemand an der Burg um 11?


----------



## Blut Svente (18. November 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand an der Uhr um 11?



ich leider nicht! VIEL SPASS


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich leider nicht! VIEL SPASS



Du Lusche Angst vorm Regen oder was???


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand an der Burg um 11?



Mein Auge braucht leider noch ein oder zwei schlammfreie Tage  Aber Dienstag hoffe ich wieder am Start zu sein!

Viel Spass!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Trekki (18. November 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand an der Burg um 11?


Ja, aber keine lange Tour, muss um 1h wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## shmee (18. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du Lusche Angst vorm Regen oder was???



Na wenn ich mir so anschaue, was da auf dem Regenradar von Westen ankommt werde ich wohl auch eher kneifen.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. November 2012)

Wir sind mit SIT unterwegs.
Allen einen schönen Sonntag und der Melli gute Besserung!


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wir sind mit SIT unterwegs.
> Allen einen schönen Sonntag und der Melli gute Besserung!



Danke!

Viel Spass beim Baden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. November 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Baden



Heute, in der nähe von Berg






Erst baden, dann Duschen.


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2012)

Sehr tapfer! 

Jetzt bekomme ich ja doch ein ganz klein bisschen ein schlechtes Gewissen....


----------



## zett78 (18. November 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich leider nicht! VIEL SPASS



war doch auch so ganz nett 

Gruß in die Sauna!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2012)

An alle Tomburger: Bitte wegen Trikots usw. in die IG schauen.


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2012)

Werde am WE mit Barbara zusammen die Gegend um Bad Dürkheim testen.
Pfälzer Waldrand. Sieht äußerst vielversprechend aus. Die Ombas sind auch schon dort gewesen und berichten nur Gutes.

Wenn wirklich so gut, dann würde ich nächstes Jahr gerne einen TT-Tripp dahin machen, vielleicht mit einem Brückentag verbinden und 4 Tage die Pfalz rocken. Trails gibt es zumindest massig dort.


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2012)

Ich war ja schon ein paar Mal in Neustadt an der Weinstrasse. Das scheint Luftlinie irgendwie 5km von Bad D. zu sein. 

Die Gegend ist wirklich klasse, aber Ihr wolltet ja bisher nie mit! 

Viel Spass!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. November 2012)

Hallo Tomburger,

kann mich Mellis Meinung nur anschließen. Kenne die Gegend vom Wandern und Biken - sehr feine Trails und tolle Burgen!!!!!
Wenn ihr dann ein TT-Auswärtsspiel dahin macht, dürfen wir dann auch mit?!?

Ciao und euch viel Spaß beim Trails checken.

SA kommt mein Fressmonster wieder aus dem Auslandsaufenthalt - muss einkaufen und was leckeres kochen


----------



## Trekki (22. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Werde am WE mit Barbara zusammen die Gegend um Bad Dürkheim testen.
> Pfälzer Waldrand. Sieht äußerst vielversprechend aus. Die Ombas sind auch schon dort gewesen und berichten nur Gutes.
> 
> Wenn wirklich so gut, dann würde ich nächstes Jahr gerne einen TT-Tripp dahin machen, vielleicht mit einem Brückentag verbinden und 4 Tage die Pfalz rocken. Trails gibt es zumindest massig dort.


Vor etwas 2 Jahren war ich in Neustadt ad Weinstraße, habe mich dort bei einer Tour an einem Local dran gehängt - war vom feinsten!
Bei einer TT Tour in die Pfalz hätte ich grosses Interesse.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2012)

Coole Runde gestern Abend mit Wolle gedreht. Hey Wolle, wie hieß das Gebirge eigentlich gestern Abend?? Im Dunkeln ist alles so Fremd Nur der blöde Elektrozaun mußte nicht sein. Wolle faßt an, nix passiert Super, kein Strom drauf Ich fasse an und..... ZACK.....Schrei.....Schmoooorrr...... ging durch den Handschuh. Fuhr dann etwas zuckend hinter dem sich köstlich darüber amüsierenden Wolle her......

Wie sieht es am Sonntag mit ner Tour an der Tomburg aus??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ZACK.....Schrei.....Schmoooorrr......



sei froh, daß du nicht drauf gepinkelt hast...

obwohl, andere geben da viel geld für aus, um sich so "behandeln" zu lassen


----------



## meg-71 (23. November 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Sonntag mit ner Tour an der Tomburg aus??
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Sonntag 11 Uhr an der Ruine  da simma mit dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## supasini (23. November 2012)

wenn bei mir der Heilungsprozess so gut fortschreitet bin ich Sonntag auch dabei 

das wurde Dienstag vom Metzger rausgeholt (alles feinstes Titan!):


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2012)

Der Martin,
der holt sogar an sich selber das letzte Gramm raus oder willst du jetz behaupten Du hättest nicht vorher links das fehlende Stückchen am oberen Halter weggefeilt und die ein oder andere Schraube noch eingekürzt ?


----------



## Giom (23. November 2012)

was wiegt's?


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2012)

das ist der liteville bodykit, erhalten nur ausgewählte kunden vom michi persönlich. wenn man die teile drin hat, muß auch man einen titanspenderausweis mitführen. ist schwerer dranzukommen als an ein spenderherz.


----------



## supasini (24. November 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Martin,
> der holt sogar an sich selber das letzte Gramm raus oder willst du jetz behaupten Du hättest nicht vorher links das fehlende Stückchen am oberen Halter weggefeilt und die ein oder andere Schraube noch eingekürzt ?



Die Schrauben sind hohlgebohrt...



Giom schrieb:


> was wiegt's?



2,49 g (ich hab jetzt ne Kern-Waage mit zwei Nachkommastellen )



Enrgy schrieb:


> das ist der liteville bodykit, erhalten nur ausgewählte kunden vom michi persönlich. wenn man die teile drin hat, muß auch man einen titanspenderausweis mitführen. ist schwerer dranzukommen als an ein spenderherz.



Das ist ein Gerücht, da kommt jeder dran, kostet alles in allem ca. 6-7000 , aber mit Vollverpflegung, Mercedes-Fahrt, Drogen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. November 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Mehr nicht Da hatte ich aber bei meinem Kieferbruch mehr Schrauben und Platten drin. Angeben tu ich damit aber nicht. War net schön damals...


Ok, dann bis Morgen an der Ruine

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2012)

Ihr sechs Millionen Dollar Männ


----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ok, dann bis Morgen an der Ruine
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Bis morgen 

Freu mich schon 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2012)

Die beiden Schrauben oben links für unsere Kurze ihr Wandregal - watt kosten die?


----------



## supasini (24. November 2012)

sorry.  wollte keineswegs angeben. war als scherz gemeint...
werde morgen auch nicht an der urine sein, kann noch nicht MTB fahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2012)

So ich habe mal für heute den Shutlebus gebucht.

http://www.facebook.com/frOErider#!...230554004.9403.109973359039558&type=1&theater


----------



## AnjaR (25. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So ich habe mal für heute den Shutlebus gebucht.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/frOErider#!...230554004.9403.109973359039558&type=1&theater



Na Micha, damit ist ja der nächste TT-Auswärtstripp gerettet.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2012)

würde eher auf den umzugswagen vom häuptling tippen. die besseren räder im auto, der rest oben drauf


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Na Micha, damit ist ja der nächste TT-Auswärtstripp gerettet.



Wie ihr seit nicht auf dem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> würde eher auf den umzugswagen vom häuptling tippen. die besseren räder im auto, der rest oben drauf



Na wenn das mal der Häuptling liest, Volker, Volker


----------



## AnjaR (25. November 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie ihr seit nicht auf dem Rad?



Nö, erst war's draußen bäh, daher die Bikes entschlammt und zum Warten in den Keller geholt, jetzt scheint die Sonne, aber die Zeit bis zur Essenseinladung (17 Uhr) ist zu knapp. Außerdem gehöre ich nicht zum Team "Normal ist anders" und darf auch andere Hobbies und Interessen haben.


----------



## othom (25. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sei froh, daß du nicht drauf gepinkelt hast...
> 
> obwohl, andere geben da viel geld für aus, um sich so "behandeln" zu lassen



daher auch der Begriff ....Schmorgurke


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2012)

TT fährt los, Olli zeigt wo es lang geht




Normal-ist-anders war mit 3 1/2 vom Team vertreten. Ich konnte leider nur "Hallo" sagen.

-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> .....Außerdem gehöre ich nicht zum Team "Normal ist anders" und darf auch andere Hobbies und Interessen haben.



Also ich war heute mal wieder verdammt froh "im Team" zu sein 

Sonst hätte ich mich mit den müden Beinen von gestern heute im Nieselregen in Köln wohl auch nicht auf den Weg gemacht... und damit den wie man sieht strahlenden Sonnenschein verpasst 

Ganz viel gelacht! Z.B. über Thomas, der bei dem Wind das neue TT-Trikot ausziehen musste, um nicht als Drache am Himmel zu enden 
Oder über Wolle, der so dicht auffuhr, dass bei dem ersten Steilstück nur noch ein erschrockenes Ohhhhhhhh hinter mir zu hören war 

Ok, das Tempo war mal wieder echt TT-like.... das mit dem WP wird der Olli wohl nie verstehen  und die versprochenen Pommes gab es weder beim ersten noch beim zweiten Mal, als wir an der Hütte vorbei kamen 

Trotzdem ein absolut gelungener TT-Sonntag, der mit Akku ziemlich leer in der Konditorei in Wormersdorf endete 

Respekt an Wolle, der bereits 2h angereist war und vermutlich immer doch da draussen irgendwo rumgurkt   Normal ist anders eben 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## AnjaR (25. November 2012)

Thomas als Drachen am Himmel hätt' ich auch gern gesehen.
Schön, dass Ihr so gutes Wetter hattet. Am frühen Nachmittag kam auch hier die Sonne raus, aber da war es dann zu spät um wieder pünktlich bei der Verabredung zu sein.
Wer von Euch traut sich denn nächsten Samstag hierher in den Matsch?
Schönen Restsonntag und bis bald
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2012)

Patrick und ich haben auch den schönen Nachmittag genutzt und waren mal wieder in Berkum springen. Wenn der Ker so weiter macht springt er uns bald allen über die Köpfe.
#
Grüße Micha

@ Anja ich hätte Lust aber du weißt ja


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2012)

Unser kleiner Tripp an den Pfälzerwaldrand war auch sehr schön.
Tolle Gegend dort.

Wir sind in einem Hotel untergekommen, welches direkt in den Weinbergen oberhalb von Bad Dürkheim lag. So sah dann der Ausblick am Morgen aus unserem Wintergarten aus:






Am Tag unserer Ankunft sind wir auch direkt eine kleine Tour durch den Pfälzer Wald gebiked. War nicht ganz einfach. Ein Pfadgewirr, bei ziemlichen Nebel.

Der nächste Tag offenbarte dann die wahre Pracht dieser Region: Ein Traum zum biken:












Immer wieder Ausblicke auf alte Burgruinen:






Durchfahrten durch alte Burgruinen:






...und Pfade bis zum abwinken. Vom Lambertskreuz z.B. hinunter nach Lambrecht....der Wahnsinn.
Wir hatten Beide Spass, auch wenn das auf dem Bild nicht wirklich so aussieht.






Am Ende dann noch eine endlos lange Abfahrt hinunter nach Neustadt a.d.Weinstrasse (es kam doch tatsächlich wieder der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg auf) und dann als Abschluß die Rückfahrt nach Bad Dürkheim als Nightride durch die Weinhänge.

Ich kann nur sagen: Dort war ich nicht das letzte Mal...


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2012)

schön schön, und wohl auch mehr aussicht als am fatty.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Immer wieder Ausblicke auf alte Burgruinen:



Also wirklich, Herr Handlampe, wenn ich meine Holde als "alte Burgruine" bezeichnen würde, dann würde es aber was setzen...

Redfreggle, sollen wir Dich retten?

Besorgt: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2012)

Boah eh, da muss ich mal hin ! Wenn ich mir das auf OSM mal so ansehe scheint das ja echt ein Trail-Mekka zu sein. Also Uwe wenn da in der Richtung mal was läuft wäre ich nicht abgeneigt da mitzumischen


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Also wirklich, Herr Handlampe, wenn ich meine Holde als "alte Burgruine" bezeichnen würde, dann würde es aber was setzen...




ich habs mir verkniffen, fiel mir aber schwer bei der steilvorlage


----------



## Handlampe (27. November 2012)

Hab mir gerade mal die Anmeldeliste der Ghettoweihnacht angeschaut.
Is ja Irre, wer da alles kommt...feines Ding.

Sogar ein Geist hat sich angemeldet: Fängt mit M an und hört mit ikkael auf.
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Redfraggle (27. November 2012)

Wir hatten echt ein super Wochenende in der Pfalz, wo alles gestimmt hat.
Abgesehen von den herrlichen Trails gab´s suuuper lecka Essen und Trinken und die Sonne hat fast die ganze Zeit gelacht.
 @Guido, keine Sorge ich weiß ja wie´s mein  gemeint hat!


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal die Anmeldeliste der Ghettoweihnacht angeschaut.
> Is ja Irre, wer da alles kommt...feines Ding.
> 
> Sogar ein Geist hat sich angemeldet: Fängt mit M an und hört mit ikkael auf.
> Ich bin gespannt...



Hammerhai - ein Who is Who der Kultnasen des Rheinlands  Im Spendensektor werden meanwhile sicher ganze Auerochsen und Rinder (Natürlich in Grillfreundlichen Stüxkens) akzeptiert? Passen da noch Humanoiden auffet Areal des W-Clans oder fährt die Linie 18 die Fott ab (Aschpekt: Schutzkleidung)?  LG, der Pete


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Dezember 2012)

Nabend!

Morgen 11 Uhr an der Ruine??? Bin auf jedenfall da. Auf in die frisch verschneite Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Morgen 11 Uhr an der Ruine??? Bin auf jedenfall da. Auf in die frisch verschneite Eifel



Dabei! Laut Webcam liegt in Bad Münstereifel Schnee


----------



## Trekki (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe meine ganz eigene Ruine






Dies war die Achse von der HR Nabe im Trekking Rad. Halt nur eine XT, die hält auch nichts aus.

Villeicht sollte ich meine 7GB Runde mittags etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Jedenfalls fuhr mein Rad in den Kurven ziemlich merkwürdig.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2012)

xt ist nur für rennfahrer. für mittagspausenrunden sollte man auf deore zurückgreifen!


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

So, damit hier keiner denkt, dass Team Tomburg wäre am WE untätig gewesen! 

Thomas und ich haben uns gestern mit Uwes Track bewaffnet auf den Weg gemacht, die Ghetto-Tour schon einmal abzufahren. Die letzten Sackgassen wurden aufgespürt und geschickt umfahren. 

Natürlich hatten wir auch unseren Spass an den Trails:






Die gestern übrigens auch noch relativ trocken und gut zu fahren waren..... mal gespannt, was Uwe und Barbara von ihrer Testfahrt heute zu berichten haben 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist denn der Schneeeeeee???? 

Bei uns lag welcher

Ciao, bis nächste Woche


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

... vielleicht haben die beiden im Kottenforst ja auch schon Schnee gefunden?????

Die, leider nur sehr wenigen..... 2 um genau zu sein..., Spielkinder an der Tomburg haben ihn gefunden, den Schnee!!!!! 

Irgendwo zwischen Tomburg und Michelsberg zeigte er sich endlich und wies dem Herrn Daywalker und meinereiner den weiteren Weg:






Und es wurde immer mehr 






So macht Winter Spass!!!! 

Und etwas Aussicht gab es auch noch:






Ok, weiter unten auch ganz viel Matsch. Im Steinerberghaus konnten wir nur noch einen Stehplatz nehmen. Ja, kalt war es auch, vor allem bergab. Und durch Matsch und Schnee auch ganz schön anstrengend.....

Aber: es war einfach nur herrlich!!!!!! Winter eben! Ein ganz klares: Ich will mehr!!!!!!! Viel mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ach ja, super entspannte Adventstour übrigens 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Schneeeeeee????
> 
> Bei uns lag welcher
> 
> Ciao, bis nächste Woche



Du bist zu ungeduldig.... 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


>



Cooles Bild, Meli.
Jetzt klär mich mal auf: Ihr ward auf dem Steiner Berg und an der Steinbach....RESPEKT

Im Kottenforst war leider kein wirklicher Schnee....ein paar Andeutungen am Wegesrand waren zu erkennen, mehr leider nicht.
Immerhin waren wir mit 4 Leuten unterwegs...hat Spaß gemacht, trotz der widrigen Bedingungen.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Cooles Bild, Meli.
> Jetzt klär mich mal auf: Ihr ward auf dem Steiner Berg und an der Steinbach....RESPEKT
> 
> Im Kottenforst war leider kein wirklicher Schnee....ein paar Andeutungen am Wegesrand waren zu erkennen, mehr leider nicht.
> Immerhin waren wir mit 4 Leuten unterwegs...hat Spaß gemacht, trotz der widrigen Bedingungen.



Danke, danke, ein Lob vom Häuptling 

Äh, nein, wir haben uns das Ahrtal nur vom NFH Berg angesehn, waren dann auf dem Michelsberg. Naja und danach mussten wir uns in der Steinbach aufwärmen und wieder ab zur Tomburg. 

Warte mal ab, bis Samstag gibt es auch im Kottenforst Schnee!!!! Haben Thomas und ich bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (2. Dezember 2012)

Tolles Bild Meli, möcht nicht wissen wie da der Wind ging..... aber wo ihr überall rumgekurvt seit um Schnee zu finden, habs mir da einfacher gemacht und bin nur meinen Hausberg hochgefahren. Dafür gabs aber keine Aussicht sondern nur Nebel.






VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Tolles Bild Meli, möcht nicht wissen wie da der Wind ging..... aber wo ihr überall rumgekurvt seit um Schnee zu finden
> 
> VG Dirk



Äh, was soll ich sagen.... Normal-ist-anders! eben! 

Sag mal, hast Du armer Kerl keine lange Hose????? Ich bin ja so schon fast erfroren....


----------



## BoosBiker (2. Dezember 2012)

Auf der Dart-Tour habe ich den Einladungsbanner von Team Tomburg für Ghettoweihnachten gefunden!Bei Anja und Jörg gab es nur Kakao und Glühwein,aber Gänsebraten für mindestens 44 Leute ist eine enorme Steigerung.Da freuen sich alle!!!!
Danke


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nabend!

Jau, sch(n)een wars. Ein Schneehase lies sich an der Tomburg blicken und so machten wir uns dann zur einer seeeehhhrrr entspannten Runde auf.

Man achte auf das Bild oben mit der neuen Schneemannhalterung von Hope am Lenker

Ciao Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi bin für Samstag die Ghetto-Tour raus, Halsschmerzen Erkältung. Also fahren kann ich nicht. Ich komme aber irgendwann Abends mahl vorbei.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2012)

shit...!

Gute Besserung Herr Kollege  !

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## AnjaR (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jung,
auch von uns aus dem Naafbachtal gute Besserung. Werd schnell gesund, damit wir Dich wieder im Wald treffen.

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (6. Dezember 2012)

Also, wenn das Wetter so wird wie angekündigt ( Morgen Schnee und Samstag kalt und Sonne) dann wird die Ghettoweihnacht mal so richtig gut. Das einzige Problem werden die Vorbereitungen sein. Es gibt noch so Einiges zu tun und ich hab Rücken. 
Wer morgen noch Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne bei uns einfinden und ein wenig helfen.


----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2012)

ab wann morgen? bin eingeladen, daher nach hinten raus sehr begrenzt...

grüße
C.


----------



## hornoc (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin leider auch alles andere als fit und muss die Ghettoweihnacht absagen. 
Hab mich so darauf gefreut..........


----------



## AnjaR (6. Dezember 2012)

Hey Uwe,
da Jörg in der Schweiz ist, mein Auto nicht mehr in Rückwärts- und 1. Gang schaltet, kann ich morgen leider nicht helfen. Gerne helfe ich aber am Samstag nachher beim Aufräumen.
Bis Samstag

Anja 

(PS: habt Erbarmen am Samstag bei der Tour im Schnee, wird sonst echt anstrengend)


----------



## TEs... (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mich schon richtig auf die Ghettoweihnacht gefreut und hätte morgen auch gern geholfen, schaffe es aber leider weder morgen noch Samstag


----------



## Trekki (7. Dezember 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... vielleicht haben die beiden im Kottenforst ja auch schon Schnee gefunden?????



Heute (nein gestern) Mittag im 7GB







Der Blick ins Rheintal hinunter




-trekki, mit dem reparierten Hinterrad beim WP Punkte sammeln


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2012)

Es schneit


----------



## redrace (7. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es schneit



Gut erkannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Uwe, Barbara und Thomas,

ich muss mich leider abmelden - habe seit gestern ne fette Erkältung. 
Jürgen kommt dann wahrscheinlich mit Micha und ich komme vllt. später, wenn es lustig und warm wird, vorbei ))


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, Barbara und Thomas,
> 
> ich muss mich leider abmelden - habe seit gestern ne fette Erkältung.
> Jürgen kommt dann wahrscheinlich mit Micha und ich komme vllt. später, wenn es lustig und warm wird, vorbei ))



Schadeschade Annette

Dann auf jeden Fall eine gute Besserung. 
Vielleicht dann doch noch bis zur eigentlichen Ghettoweihnacht....denn...

...die Tonnen sind vorgewärmt.









Ansonsten liegen hier gefühlte 5 Meter Neuschnee.....das wird eine spannende Tour durch den Kofo werden.. Ich freu mich drauf.


P.S.

Allen anderen kranken Gemüsen natürlich auch eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal die Schneelage in visualisierter Form in unserem Innenhof:


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Dezember 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich komme aber irgendwann Abends mahl vorbei.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Und ich hatte im Kopf du hättest dich für unsere Weihnachtsfeier eingetragen.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Und ich hatte im Kopf du hättest dich für unsere Weihnachtsfeier eingetragen.




...und ich hatte mal im Kopf, du hättest dich für die Ghettoweihnacht eingetragen.


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schadeschade Annette
> 
> Dann auf jeden Fall eine gute Besserung.
> Vielleicht dann doch noch bis zur eigentlichen Ghettoweihnacht....denn...
> ...



Sehr geil


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und ich hatte mal im Kopf, du hättest dich für die Ghettoweihnacht eingetragen.



Ich sollte ohne meinen Kalender nicht mehr vor die Türe gehen


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi bin für Samstag die Ghetto-Tour raus, Halsschmerzen Erkältung. Also fahren kann ich nicht. Ich komme aber irgendwann Abends mal vorbei.
> 
> Gruß Wolle





hornoc schrieb:


> Bin leider auch alles andere als fit und muss die Ghettoweihnacht absagen.
> Hab mich so darauf gefreut..........





TEs... schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon richtig auf die Ghettoweihnacht gefreut und hätte morgen auch gern geholfen, schaffe es aber leider weder morgen noch Samstag





Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, Barbara und Thomas,
> 
> ich muss mich leider abmelden - habe seit gestern ne fette Erkältung.
> Jürgen kommt dann wahrscheinlich mit Micha und ich komme vllt. später, wenn es lustig und warm wird, vorbei ))




Ich reihe mich mal hier ein. Bin zwar kerngesund, habe aber morgen noch ein paar Sachen zu erledigen. Das wird mir dann zu stressig bis 13Uhr. 
Zur zünftigen Carbonrahmenverbrennung (oder mit was werden die Tonnen nochmal geheizt?) werde ich aber vorbeikommen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Dezember 2012)

Nabend!

Das wird sowas von Geil Morgen. Mit 5m Schnee hat Bruder nicht so unrecht. Eben nach der Arbeit mußte ich mein Auto suchenund habe fast das Falsche augebuddelt Wahnsinn soviel Schnee

Freu mich auf Morgen.

An Alle kranken: Gute Besserung.

An Alle Teilnehmer: Bis Morgen.

 Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Freu mich auf Morgen.
> 
> ...
> Ich freu mich drauf



Und ich mich erst 

Bin schon den ganzen Tag im Büro aufgeregt von einem zum anderen Fenster gelaufen 

Auch von mir gute Besserung an die armen Kranken!!!

Gruss,
Schnee-Melli


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Dezember 2012)

Bin leider auch raus. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. Dezember 2012)

Mano auch ich bin raus, habe seit gestern nen dicken Hals. Glaubt mir ich würde gern mit Euch tauschen, Ich mach alle Rollos runter und schau nicht mehr raus.
Euch allen viel Spaß, ich hoffe das ich nächstes mal wieder dabei bin.
Vieleicht bin ich ja nächste Woche  zum Flammkuchen wieder fit.

Einen schönen Abend Euch allen und erkältet Euch nicht.

Gruß Micha


----------



## jokomen (8. Dezember 2012)

Hey ihr Tonnentänzer,

auch ich muss mich leider wieder ausklinken.  Ohne Energy  kann ich leider auch nicht starten. Werde mich in der Krankenstation aufhalten um das kleine Huhn wieder aufzupeppeln. 

Wünsche Euch alen einen schönen Tag mit tollen Trails und Schneeerlebnissen, heißen Tonnen, Würstchen und schmerzlindernden Getränken.


----------



## AnjaR (8. Dezember 2012)

Wir packen gerade unsere 7Sachen für heute ins Auto. 
Wir kommen.

Allen Kranken gute Besserung.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey ihr Tonnentänzer,
> 
> auch ich muss mich leider wieder ausklinken.  Ohne Energy  kann ich leider auch nicht starten. Werde mich in der Krankenstation aufhalten um das kleine Huhn wieder aufzupeppeln.
> 
> Wünsche Euch alen einen schönen Tag mit tollen Trails und Schneeerlebnissen, heißen Tonnen, Würstchen und schmerzlindernden Getränken.




Kommt doch auch auf einen Besuch vorbei! Wer soll denn sonst das Feuer am brennen halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Herr des Feuer wird leider auch heute Abend sich um die Armen und Kranken kümmern müssen. Als Nikolaus und St. Martin hat man so seine Verpflichtungen....

Das mit dem Feuer geht aber ganz einfach. Immer regelmäßig Holz spenden, dann bleibt es schön kuschelig warm.  Und sei froh, dass ich nicht komme, da kannst Du Dich dann endlich mal satt essen, bevor ich immer alles schon im Vorfeld der Holzzubereitung vernichtet hatte.


----------



## Vertexto (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich muß mich hier mal ganz massiv über diese Ghetto Sache beschweren,
erstens,- Irgend jemand hat anstatt dem schönen durchgeweichtem Boden Schnee und Frost bestellt,noch schlimmer anstatt Geilem Regen so was blödes wie Sonne zzzzz.
Auch gab es im Anschluß noch reichlich Getränke und Nahrunsmittel sowie wärmende Feuer in Großen Blechbehältnissen.......
Und erstmal die Leute.... kein Streß, alle sehr relaxt..... man ,man,man das gibt es sonst nur im Fernsehn.
Wo bleibt den da der Hacken?????
Nee im ernst, wieder einmal eine Super Veranstalltung,respekt.
Danke sagt der Gerd an alle die sich so viiiiiiel mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es schneit



Und wie es geschneit hatte 

Ein wahres Wintermärchen, das sich uns da gestern bot:





















Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Ihr Euch wieder gemacht habt!!!! 

Gruss,
Melli, die sich nach einem Blick nach draussen heute lieber für einen Schraubersonntag entscheidet....


----------



## soka70 (9. Dezember 2012)

Das war wirklich sehr schön!!!! 

Mal abgesehen vom nahezu perfektem Wetter, ganz lieben Dank an die TT-Zentrale für eure alljährlichen Mühen und an Melli fürs guiden!

Vor zwei Jahren der dichte Schneefall während der Tour, letztes Jahr dieser tolle Vollmond, dieses Jahr ein Wintermärchen im Sonnenschein....bin gespannt, was ihr euch fürs nächste Jahr einfallen lasst... ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2012)

Ein Traumtag.

Er begann schon absolut genial:







Auf dem Foto: Brüderchen auf dem Weg zurück vom Brötchen holen.



Weitere Bilder von der Ghettoweihnacht folgen noch.


----------



## bonsai.68 (9. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist der gefällt mir Knopf???


----------



## meg-71 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen
was soll ich noch  dazu sagen was nicht schon gesagt wurde. 
 EIN TRAUMTAG. 
Der Weterfrosch muß ein TTler sein, denn jetzt regnet es schon wieder an der Tomburg

Danke auch von mir an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas für die tolle Orga.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2012)

Super Sache das, gestern!
Vielen Dank an alle die netten Menschen, die dabei waren, besonders natürlich ans Hauptquartier: ihr seid Spitze!
Ach an die Waffelbäckerin und die Bäckerei Panzer: Waffeln und Apfelberliner nach der Tour waren Top.

btw: hat jemand die Zahlen der Tour (km/Hm/Zeit) - ungefährt reicht, brauch ich für meine Statistik. Und beim morgendlichen Laufrad-Umspeichen hab ich vergessen nen Magnet zu montieren...


----------



## othom (9. Dezember 2012)

ja war echt super, ohne Track wären manche Wege gar nicht auffindbar gewesen.

Hoffe die Schneise war gut sichtbar gewesen die wir gemacht haben

und ja wir haben was ausgelassen   aber nur weil der Track weg war ....ich schiebe das jetzt einfach mal auf das Garmin  und bei einigen stand der Glühweinduft schon in der Nase


----------



## Dart (9. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank auch aus dem Naafbachtal an´s Team Tomburg 

Was soll man noch schreiben, was nicht schon geschrieben wurde, es war einfach alles perfekt. Das I-Tüpfelchen war natürlich die Winterlandschaft mit Pulverschnee.




Der Durst kann kommen




Er hatte sich wohl schon sehr früh für die Tour eingetragen 




Die Straße gehört uns 




Alle da, aber wo ist der Häuptling 




Ah, da ist er ja




Ohne Worte, einfach schön 




Die Tonnen glühen




Was macht denn Angela da 

Mehr Bilder: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (9. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> btw: hat jemand die Zahlen der Tour (km/Hm/Zeit) - ungefährt reicht, brauch ich für meine Statistik. Und beim morgendlichen Laufrad-Umspeichen hab ich vergessen nen Magnet zu montieren...



Für die Statistik der mittleren Gruppe:

40,5 km
3:17 h Rollzeit
370 hm


----------



## Miss Neandertal (9. Dezember 2012)

Sieht wie immer sehr nett, lustig und warm aus.

Schade, dass wri nicht dabei waren - wir haben aber neidisch an euch gedacht!!!!

Bis bald 
Ciao Annette


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Dezember 2012)

*                    Team Tomburg*
                        Ghettoweihnachtstour 2012

Der Häuptlingsbruder bedankt sich bei Allen die da waren
Ein Traum in dieser Winterlandschaft mit Euch zu fahren 

Bis nächstes Jahr

Thomas


----------



## Sechser (9. Dezember 2012)

War zum ersten Mal dabei â*es war richtig gut!!!

Noch einmal vielen Dank an Barbara, Uwe und Thomas fÃ¼r die MÃ¼he und Arbeit!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Was macht denn Angela da



Stippeföttche-Solo!


----------



## luckylocke (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich schließe mich den Danksagungen an. Der Tag war echt klasse, der Tag danach etwas träge


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von mir "on the road", nachdem Jörg ja schon ein paar sehr schöne "in tha house" Bilder gepostet hat.



Genau der Jörg hier auf dem Bild





...verfolgt von einem carbonatisierten Neunundzwanziger und einem bmcten Zauberer


*EIN WINTERMÄRCHEN*


















Eine mittelschnelle Truppe in diziplinierter Abfahrt





Kalenderbild die Zweite






Noch einige schöne Pfade im Halbdunkeln und zum Abschluß natürlich

Brennende Tonnen






Ein wirklich toller Tag.

Danke an Alle, die dabei waren.


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2012)

Wow, sehr schöne Bilder!!!!

Vor allem das zweite gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2012)

Sach mich, Uwe, watt haben die Schneekanonen jekostet? Das geilste Wetter überhaupt jebucht - Bombentruppe mit paar Verlorengeglaubten - Riesenrudel durch den Hometrail - ich brech' grade die zweite Packung Tempos an  wegen so viel Bikerseele... Ein Meilenstein im Vürjebirch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (9. Dezember 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Was macht denn Angela da



... na, ein dummes Gesicht! Das gibt Rache! 

Aber im Ernst, es war wieder einmal rundherum genial, und ein Nightride im Schnee hat echt was! 

Klasse Bilder (Uwe und Jörg)! Vielen Dank für die super Tour, die Wetterbestellung und die Orga!!

Ciao,
A.


----------



## Dart (9. Dezember 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> ... na, ein dummes Gesicht! Das gibt Rache!



Naja, sagen wir mal 1:1


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2012)

Darauf ein dreifaches "Oh Tonnenbaum". Wie immer eine wohlfeile Veranstaltung mit perfekt getimten Wetter. Bedankt.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Sach mich, Uwe, watt haben die Schneekanonen jekostet? Das geilste Wetter überhaupt jebucht - Bombentruppe mit paar Verlorengeglaubten - Riesenrudel durch den Hometrail - ich brech' grade die zweite Packung Tempos an  wegen so viel Bikerseele... Ein Meilenstein im Vürjebirch...



Ja mensch, Pete, du alte Pistenraupe.
Das wäre für dich als passionierter Tiefschneefahrer der absolute Traum gewesen. Wenn ich allerdings immer eure Bilder sehe, dann habe ich das Gefühl, unter 250cm Schneehöhe fangt ihr doch garnicht an zu radeln. 

Trotzdem schade, das du nicht dabei warst.


----------



## Vertexto (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja nix wars mit dem großen wiedersehen mit lange vermissten Bike Legenden,
Bleiente,Pete,Miss Neandertal, Jokomen, Kettenfresser, Mikkael u.s.w.
hätte mich echt gefreut euch mal wieder zu sehen.
  @Uwe
und mußtest Du noch viel Putzen????? sorry aber dafür ist eure Bude echt geil geworden und Barbaras Küche ist ein Traum.......
Grüße
der Gerd


----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab's gewusst: voll das Geilomatevent verpasst.

Neidisch und dennoch ganz lieb grüßend: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (10. Dezember 2012)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ich hab's gewusst: voll das Geilomatevent verpasst.
> 
> Neidisch und dennoch ganz lieb grüßend: Eifel-Litti




Dito


----------



## Dart (12. Dezember 2012)

Mal zur Info:

Seit Montag läuft bei H+S der Ausverkauf, da ja im März / April in die neuen Räumlichkeiten umgezogen werden soll. Teilweise gibt es schon interessante Rabatte.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2012)

.. @Uwe und Familisch:  ...hat der liebe Gerd scheinbar noch jeschlabbert inne Küche!? Ne, Chapeau: genau solche Events sind einfach so klasse inne Kölner Bucht (mit ein bisschen Täler...mit ein bisschen Richtung D'dorf...) einfach mal den tollen Ladies&Gentleman Heim anbieten zum Austausch (und scheinbar zur Kühlschrankplünderung...) 
Isch kann nich mehr schreiben wegen de Tränen inne Augen... LG, der Pete


----------



## Moerja (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke Euch!
Toller Tag, tolle Truppe, mit allem Drum und Dran dazu noch tolle Bilder, was soll ich noch sagen, außer...einfach schön!
...und Danke allen, die mit mir ihr Licht geteilt haben


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Dezember 2012)

Flammende Zwiebelkuchentour

Es trafen sich mal wieder rund 20 Biker zur Zwiebelkuchentour im schönen Drachenfelser Ländchen. Nachdem uns der Nikolaus noch eine Stärkung mit auf den Weg gegeben hatte konnte es dann auch losgehen.





Kaum auf dem Rodderberg angekommen! Wohlgemerkt über die Straße. Setzte uns schon der Defektteufel zu. Es kommt schon selten vor das man beim Bergauffahren seine Bremsbeläge killt.





Nach der kurzen Reparatur ging es dann weiter. Aber es dauerte nicht lange bis sich von Angelas Sattelstütze eine Schraube verabschiedete.





Doch dank des reichhaltigen Schraubensortimets vom Jokomen wurde auch das schnell erledigt und es ging weiter Richtung Landskrone.

[



Dort wurde sich erst einmal gestärkt.





Und die Aussicht genossen.





Um sich dann zum Gruppenfoto zu vormieren.





Danach ging es über den schönen MK2 Trail wieder runter und schnellst möglich Richtung Backstube. Einige Kinder konnten sich allerdings das Spielen im Matsch nicht verkneifen!!!









Unser Thomas wollte sogar schwimmen gehen.





Kaum wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen schauten wir in solche





und solche Gesichter





Dann als alle umgezogen und hungrig waren kam der gemütliche Teil der Veranstaltung





















Mir hat es wie immer einen riesen Spass gemacht. Ich bedanke mich bei allen die dabei waren, und natürlich bei meiner Liebsten die mich so tatkräftig unterstützt hat.

Euer Stunt-beck

Bis zur nächsten Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shmee (17. Dezember 2012)

Eine feine Tour mit vieeeel Schlamm, Spaß, Lachen und einem wie immer hervorragenden kulinarischen Abschluss in der warmen Backstube.

Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2012)

War geil, danke Micha! 

Und lecker Kakao, Angela 

Hoffe, es hat keiner "Kopf" davon...

bis demnächst!
C.


----------



## surftigresa (17. Dezember 2012)

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen....

ein rundum gelungener Tag 

Vielen Dank an Micha und Angela für Eure Mühe!!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Sechser (17. Dezember 2012)

Sag mal, Micha: letzte Woche wars xxxxxkalt, gestern nass und matschig ...
Was gibt es denn nächstes Mal: Sonnenbrand?  

War mal wieder erste Sahne!!!
Schöne Tour und schöne "Tournachbereitung".
Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Angela und Micha.


----------



## Moerja (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke ihr Zwei!!!
Es war eine schöne Tour, eine drei Sterne Verpflegung und am Ende schön versackt .
Auf ganz bald...
Mirja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. Dezember 2012)

Na dann schreib ich auch noch was!

Sehr feines Schlammguiden, leckere Weckmänner, fluffiger Zwiebelkuchen und noch gut essbare Croissants vom Vortag.

Vielen lieben Dank an ANGELA und MICHA


----------



## jokomen (17. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir ein dickes* DANKESCHÖN* für den tollen Tag und besonders für die tollen Leckereien. Ich hab jetzt einen Lieblingsbäcker !  Da zaubere ich auch gerne weiterhin mal die ein oder andere brauchbare Schraube aus dem Nikolaussack.


----------



## bonsai.68 (17. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank auch vom kleinsten aus der Runde.
Hat wieder mal super Spaß gemacht.
Gruß Micha
P.S.: Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## BoosBiker (17. Dezember 2012)

Großes DANKESCHÖN an die Bäcker-Familie,es hat mir auch ohne Zwiebelkuchen und Croissants sehr gut gefallen.Beim nächsten mal esse ich dann die doppelte Menge.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Merlin (18. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir ein fettes Dankeschön. Teil zwei war wie imme sehr gelungen, den ersten Teil habe ich diesmal ja verpasst. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, ist das gar nicht soooo schlimm...


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben eine Brille gefunden. Wenn Jemand eine vermisst soll er sich melden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist gut, ich finde meine nämlich nicht mehr ... 
(Alpina, schwarzer Bügel)


----------



## Freckles (18. Dezember 2012)

jokomen schrieb:


> Da zaubere ich auch gerne weiterhin mal die ein oder andere brauchbare Schraube aus dem Nikolaussack.



 



Sechser schrieb:


> Das ist gut, ich finde meine nämlich nicht mehr ...
> (Alpina, schwarzer Bügel)



Bingo, das isse! 

Ich möchte mich auch noch bei allen Mitfahrern/-feierern bedanken. Es war wieder mal ein Fest!!


----------



## Normansbike (18. Dezember 2012)

Fahrt ihr vielleicht jetzt am So. Von der Tomburg aus wieder? Wenn wann? Und ich würde mich gerne anschliessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (18. Dezember 2012)

Fahrt ihr vielleicht jetzt am So. Von der Tomburg aus wieder? Wenn wann? Und ich würde mich gerne anschliessen!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Dezember 2012)

Achtung TTeler Termin für eine Wiederholungstour.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13644

Danach Treffen der 3 Alpencrosser bei mir. 

Gruß Wolle


----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Achtung TTeler Termin für eine Wiederholungstour.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13644
> 
> Danach Treffen der 4 Alpencrosser die mit mir fahren.
> ...





Aber es fahren doch nur 3 mit Dir


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Brille gefunden. Wenn Jemand eine vermisst soll er sich melden.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Im Zwiebelkuchen??? Die iss ja dann vor dem Back-Gang (hui, neues Wort-des-Jahres: die Back-Gang! (~Back-Gääng)) verloren gegangen... LG, der Pete


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Back-Gang...



also ich kenne Backnang und auch Gangnam (Style), aber Back Gang... ist das der Rückwärtsgang ?


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (21. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für den schönen Tag - ich glaube das war mein persönlicher Schlammrekord - zumindest was die Menge an Dreck angeht, den ich aus den Klamotten gebürstet habe 

Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Dezember 2012)

In die weihnachtliche Ruhe hinein hier mal Wünsche zum Anlass: Habt schöne Festtage!

Mit Blick auf die herbstlich beleuchtete Tomburg bei über 10° plus - und das am heiligen Mittag des noch heiligeren Abends - grüßt vergleichsweise unmelancholisch: Eifel-Litti


----------



## meg-71 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

auch von mir frohe Weihnachten allen Tomburgern und Freunden. Lasst euch reich beschenken und bleibt gesund, auf das wir uns bald auf den Trails wieder sehen.

By the way hat jemand am 27.12 Lust auf ne gaaanz lockere Runde um die Ruine, den Feiertagsspeck weg radeln?


Gruß der meg


----------



## Dart (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten auch aus dem Naafbachtal in die Runde. Habt ein paar schöne Tage.

@ Meg-71: eine Tour am Donnerstag wäre nicht schlecht, wir könnten aber erst ab 13:30


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## meg-71 (24. Dezember 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> @ Meg-71: eine Tour am Donnerstag wäre nicht schlecht, wir könnten aber erst ab 13:30



Hallo Jörg
 wenn 13:30 ab Tomburg heißt, soll mir recht sein. Licht sollte Ihr aber zur sicherheit dabei haben.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## surftigresa (24. Dezember 2012)

Bon Nadal!!!!! ......Wie die Einheimischen hier sagen. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten!

Immerhin habe ich es heute bis vor die Kirche geschafft... und mich dann aber doch dafür entschieden, lieber den Trail kurz darunter auszuprobieren 

Leider reicht das Internet hier nicht, um ein Foto im endlich eingeweihten TT-Trikot hochzuladen 

Viele Grüsse aus dem Land, das wohl immer meine zweite Heimat bleiben wird


----------



## Normansbike (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten

an das gesamte Team Tomburg und an Alle, die auch spaß an diesem Hobby haben

Euer Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> [/FONT]an das gesamte Team Tomburg und an Alle, die auch spaß an diesem Hobby haben
> 
> Euer Thomas




....wie jetzt....Spaß??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Spaß können wir ihn schaffen, oder wie war das?


----------



## Dart (25. Dezember 2012)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> wenn 13:30 ab Tomburg heißt, soll mir recht sein. Licht sollte Ihr aber zur sicherheit dabei haben.
> 
> Es grüßt der meg



Ja, 13:30 ab der Tomburg schaffen wir. Wer noch???


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....wie jetzt....Spaß??



Nur noch dieses Jahr Bruder.

Nächstes Jahr führen wir wieder alte Sitten ein: schnelle,schwere Touren, sehr hohe Ausfallquoten, wer nicht mithalten kann, wird an Ort und Stelle zurück gelassen und natürlich KEINEN SPAß mehr Sind ja total verweichlicht geworden

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (25. Dezember 2012)

Dann geniesse ich mal die letzten spassigen Tage und freue mich auf ein hartes Jahr 2013 

Was hast Du Dir denn als Neujahrstour ausgedacht??? Bin schon voll gespannt!!!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nur noch dieses Jahr Bruder.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr führen wir wieder alte Sitten ein: schnelle,schwere Touren, sehr hohe Ausfallquoten, wer nicht mithalten kann, wird an Ort und Stelle zurück gelassen und natürlich KEINEN SPAß mehr Sind ja total verweichlicht geworden
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Genau,
ich muß doch meine 85% Ausfallquote erhöhen.
Deshalb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13644

Gruß Wolle


----------



## meg-71 (25. Dezember 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ja, 13:30 ab der Tomburg schaffen wir. Wer noch???



Bis jetzt keine weitern Meldungen, aber Anmeldung ist noch offen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Dart (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi Meg und alle anderen,

wie sieht´s aus? Sehen wir uns gleich an der Tomburg?


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich muß heute ein wenig schrauben, damit mein Schlammrad endlich mal wieder funktioniert.
Allerdings würde ich gerne morgen und/oder übermorgen fahren.
Morgen mit Martin im Ahrtal.
Übermorgen mit Hubert in Kommern.


----------



## meg-71 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin gleich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte heute ins Ahrtal, morgen schon anderweitig verabredet.
Was ist denn für Sonntag geplant?


----------



## shmee (27. Dezember 2012)

Samstag wäre ich auch am Start, wann wolltest du los zum Hubert, Uwe?


----------



## Dart (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns regnet es schon! Wir haben uns eben beim Meg abgemeldet.


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2012)

pooah, was bin ich eben nass geworden. Richtige Regenklamotten sind doch besser als so neumodischer Softschell-Scheiß 
morgen wird's bestimmt trockener. Mitfahrer hier entlang!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2012)

pooha, wie kann man auch nur bei sonem Wettah Farat fahren ???

Ah ich weiss: "Er war heiss und brauchte die Punkte !" 
Das nenn ich mal hart verdiente Punkte für's Team


----------



## BoosBiker (27. Dezember 2012)

Willst du auch mal auf Mallorca landen?"Mallorca-Mountainbike-Air"macht es möglich.Du startest von jeder Strandpromenaden-Mauer (Höhe 1,50m)-du nimmst Anlauf-fliegst kurz&landest schnell auf Mallorca-fertig!!-Kannst du auch!
Übrigens,es regnet nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (27. Dezember 2012)

sonnige Grüße aus Mallorca!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> sonnige Grüße aus Mallorca!



 welche Rahmengröße ist das? Der Radstand reicht ja über die Bucht bis zur nächsten Landzunge! 

Schönes Wetter, hier ists eher "blubb-blubb-blubb"...


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Wie sieht es aus mit Morgen? 11Uhr an der Ruine? Jahresabschlußfahrt mit anschl. lecker Kuchen in der Scheune.... Das wär doch was.

LG Thomas


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

wär schön, aber sinux und ich haben da familiäre Verpflichtungen.
Immerhin haben wir gestern die Trikots dreckig gemacht (das Bild entstand unmittelbar vor der ersten Schlammschlitterpartie):


----------



## meg-71 (29. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie sieht es aus mit Morgen? 11Uhr an der Ruine? Jahresabschlußfahrt mit anschl. lecker Kuchen in der Scheune.... Das wär doch was.
> 
> LG Thomas



Hallo Thomas

ich bin morgen dabei. Wegen der Scheue muß ich dich aber enttäuschen, die ist geschlossen bis zum 3.01.. Auch auf dem Krausberg und Steiner ist alles zu. Das sollte uns aber nich davon abhalten ins Ahrtal zu radeln.

Gruß der meg


----------



## BoosBiker (29. Dezember 2012)

Also lieber Thomas,das ist mein Wald.Wie sieht es deinem Wald aus?

















Also,bis bald-im Wald!


----------



## Dart (29. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie sieht es aus mit Morgen? 11Uhr an der Ruine? Jahresabschlußfahrt mit anschl. lecker Kuchen in der Scheune.... Das wär doch was.
> 
> LG Thomas



Ich werde morgen dabei sein, Anja ist sich noch nicht sicher (sie ist gestern dumm gelaufen). Wie lange wollt Ihr denn machen? Ich müsste gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hängt's von Wetter ab.
Soll ja morgen den ganzen Tag regnen....dann hab ich irgendwie keine Lust...auch wenn meine Schlammschlampe jetzt endlich wieder fahr tauglich ist...und das mit neuem XT Scheibenstopper für vorne....Junge beißt die...


----------



## Scottti (29. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt's von Wetter ab.
> Soll ja morgen den ganzen Tag regnen....dann hab ich irgendwie keine Lust...auch wenn meine Schlammschlampe jetzt endlich wieder fahr tauglich ist...und das mit neuem XT Scheibenstopper für vorne....Junge beißt die...



Wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, bin ich morgen dabei.

Gruß,


----------



## Trekki (29. Dezember 2012)

ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Dezember 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ich bin morgen dabei



 Das gibt Punkte fürs Team. Aber was ist mit Wolle?Verschollen??

@ all: Bis gleich


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin leider doch wieder raus, schade.

Allen, die ich nicht mehr vor dem Jahreswechsel sehe wünsche ich schon einmal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und vor allem Gesundheit.

Wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr wieder.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> wär schön, aber sinux und ich haben da familiäre Verpflichtungen.
> Immerhin haben wir gestern die Trikots dreckig gemacht (das Bild entstand unmittelbar vor der ersten Schlammschlitterpartie):



Hammerhai! Seit wann hat der gemeine TTler denn so ein rattenscharfes Trikot? Die nicht mental Gefestigten im Forum werden reihenweise überlaufen wollen!!! Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr (auch mit bissigen Schlammschlampen...) LG, der Pete
...und kleine Lätzchen anne Gabel tragen sie auch...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das gibt Punkte fürs Team. Aber was ist mit Wolle?Verschollen??
> 
> @ all: Bis gleich



Nö, ist mir viel zu viel Schlamm. Ich fahre eine Straßenrunde.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Dezember 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Nö, ist mir viel zu viel Schlamm. Ich fahre eine Straßenrunde.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Wat fürn Schlamm?? Wovon redest Du? Schau mal, wo der BoosBiker fährt. So sieht es an der Tomburg auch aus...

Ach und nochwas an DIE zwei Außenp(f)osten die bei FB ein Bild mit Felswand geposted haben. Tippe mal auf Luxenburg. Bescheid sagen ist wol nicht drin......

Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ach und nochwas an DIE zwei Außenp(f)osten die bei FB ein Bild mit Felswand geposted haben. Tippe mal auf Luxenburg. Bescheid sagen ist wol nicht drin......
> Thomas



Thomas, ich hab gefragt! Du musstest doch wieder arbeiten. Da kann ich dann auch nicht helfen.

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier gibt's noch ein kleines Video vom Spontanausflug ins benachbarte Ausland. 

Märchenland

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Freckles (30. Dezember 2012)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hier gibt's noch ein kleines Video vom Spontanausflug ins benachbarte Ausland.
> 
> Märchenland
> 
> ...



Nettes Video!


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt's von Wetter ab.
> Soll ja morgen den ganzen Tag regnen....dann hab ich irgendwie keine Lust...auch wenn meine Schlammschlampe jetzt endlich wieder fahr tauglich ist...und das mit neuem XT Scheibenstopper für vorne....Junge beißt die...



@ Chris,
Hat der Uwe meine XT Bremse verbaut??? 

Gruss,
Melli, die doch ihr Fully so vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (30. Dezember 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hammerhai! Seit wann hat der gemeine TTler denn so ein rattenscharfes Trikot? Die nicht mental Gefestigten im Forum werden reihenweise überlaufen wollen!!! Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr (auch mit bissigen Schlammschlampen...) LG, der Pete
> ...und kleine Lätzchen anne Gabel tragen sie auch...



Für die noch nicht mental gefestigten gibt es ja noch diese Lösung:



Zum Thema Schlamm. Das war etwas problematisch zu finden, da wir heute die ganze Zeit Sonnenschein hatten. Eine Stelle gab es aber




-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ralf: Es gibt noch mehr Teammitglieder die vielleicht auf sowas lust hatten. Aber habe jetzt echt keinen Nerv darüber zu diskutieren. Thema Ende!

Zum Tagesthema!

Mit 7 Leuten von der Ruine gestartet und mit 3 zurückgekommen. Irgendwie hat Oli da was falsch verstanden. Zur "alten" Traditionen des Team Tomburg wollten wir doch erst nächstes Jahr zurück kommen

Wünsche schon mal allen Anderen hier im Forum einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013


Thomas


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Mit 7 Leuten von der Ruine gestartet und mit 3 zurückgekommen.



hört sich gut an!

+1


----------



## Trekki (30. Dezember 2012)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Mit 7 Leuten von der Ruine gestartet und mit 3 zurückgekommen.


Ist ja nicht ganz korrekt: von den 7 sind 3+1 quasi gleichzeitig zurück gekommen.

-trekki, der Klug********r


----------



## sun909 (2. Januar 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Genau,
> ich muß doch meine 85% Ausfallquote erhöhen.
> Deshalb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13644
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Hallo Wolfgang,
muß mich leider abmelden, passt am WE nicht 

Trotzdem frohes Schlamm suchen und ich bin gespannt auf die Ausfallquote 

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2013)

Für alle Bikeparkinteressierten mal in die IG schauen. Fahren morgen in die Filthys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Januar 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Genau,
> ich muß doch meine 85% Ausfallquote erhöhen.
> Deshalb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13644
> 
> Gruß Wolle


Ich muss leider nochmals passen. 

trekki


----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2013)

Schlamm sammeln ging heute sehr gut


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2013)

du hast orange flecken auf deinem braunen trikot!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2013)

Sacht mal Leute, so geht das nich weiter da mit eurer komischen Burg, da saß heute der Pleitegeier drauf:





Ich hab den gleich mal mit der Fahne verscheucht, hatte leider nur die eigene  dabei 





Die Auffahrt zur Burg lässt momentan auch zu wünschen übrig, bis zur zweiten Serpentine is dat ja kaum fahrbar, da is hinten alles am druchdrehen. Und mit meinen "Alabama-Rennsandalen" hatte ich da auch nicht wirklich halt. Wird Zeit für Frühjahr oder ?


PS: Geht bei euch am Sonntag was ?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Januar 2013)

Hi, ist jemand morgen noch an der Tomburg? Ansonsten fahre ich ins  Siegtal.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Januar 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi, ist jemand morgen noch an der Tomburg? Ansonsten fahre ich ins  Siegtal.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Nabend!

Ja, meinereiner wird  morgen um 11Uhr an der Tomburg sein. Möchte gerne ins Ahrtal fahren. Mit Anfahrt durchs Vischeltal. Das müßte jetzt knackig gefroren sein. Morgen entlich Fully fahren

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (12. Januar 2013)

frohes neues auch noch... freue mich dann bald mal auf eine huepfende ausfahrt mit euch...


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2013)

Vischeltal mit Fully. Hört sich gut an...bin auch dabei. Gerne heute auch ein wenig langsamer. Bin noch ein wenig Maggi von gestern. Aber Oli ist ja nicht dabei...brauch ich mir ja wegen dem Tempo nicht so die Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2013)

Geschmeidige Runde heute, ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.

V-tal mit max. 1,5 Vischel








Chris mit Rettungsleine unterwegs:







Chris, diesmal ohne Rettungsleine, dafür kurz vor dem Einschlag in den Baum:







Ein wenig Trailpflege betrieben, sich fast geprügelt, wegen Unstimmigkeiten ob ein Weg existiert, einen Salto rückwärts beim Uphill überlebt, in der Scheune mal eben eine Stunde auf den Kuchen gewartet, mit dem letzten Dämmerlicht an der Tomburg angekommen.
Dazwischen mal kurz eine 30% Rampe den Wald hochgeschoben....also quasi alles so wie immer.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Januar 2013)

Schöne Fotos bei endlich mal wieder herrlichstem Wetter!!!!!

Und der Chris hat endlich die Lösung für das Fangnetz gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dazwischen mal kurz eine 30% Rampe den Wald hochgeschoben...



früher seid ihr sowas gefahren  ; etwa das alter?


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour heute. Bei besten Wetter. Viel spaß gemacht. Steil war es wirklich heute. Etwas zu steil für mich. Salto rückwärts. Leider nicht ganz fertig geworden und übel eingeschlagen. Aber mein Körper hat anscheinend einen sehr hohen Gummianteil Keine Verletzungen davon getragen.Puuuhhh, schwein gehabt.

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekki (13. Januar 2013)

So so, mit einem Gummischwein bin ich im Team!
Hier in Dänemark hatten wir heute heftigen Schneefall und ich habe kein Rad mit 

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2013)

Patriot-Stellung jetzt auch im Ahrtal?




Lecker Gratpfädchen! ...und schon wieder diese rattenscharfen Jackens....mmmh, den Punkt "Kündigungsrecht" hat der Könisch mit Blut gestrichen.... geht wohl dann nach Lesart vonne Landbevölkerung "anne Substanz"... LG, der Pete...interessant was bei euch so unter den Mantel "normale Vorkommnisse" sortiert wird...


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2013)

Die Jacke dient nur zur Tarnung, Pete. Die Patriotstellung ist doch kaum vom Himmelblau zu unterscheiden, gell.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> früher seid ihr sowas gefahren  ; etwa das alter?



Du wirst es nicht glauben, Volker. Genau diesen Satz habe ich mit verbitterter Stimme nach der Schiebeaktion zum Besten gegeben. Tja, der Lack ist ab.


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2013)

starkes Bild, Uwe!


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2013)

Bei uns war es schon stock finster. Waren froh Mitfahrer mit Licht zu haben. Schöne Bilder Uwe. War wirklich ein geiles Wetter gestern an der Ahr.

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2013)

Am Sonntag gibt es das 1. TT-Auswärtsspiel dieses Jahr.

Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2013)

Moin Uwe,
bin am WE arbeiten, passt leider nicht. 

Dann bis die Tage
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2013)

Und bei mir ist der Patrick bin also auch raus. Ist aber doch auch ein We zu früh oder?


----------



## Dart (15. Januar 2013)

Ich werde am Wochenende zum skifahren sein


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und bei mir ist der Patrick bin also auch raus. Ist aber doch auch ein We zu früh oder?



Fand diese Sache mit dem letzten WE ein wenig zu eingefahren.
Hat ja teilweise eh nicht funktioniert.
Daher: 1 Auswärtsspiel pro Monat....egal welches WE


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2013)

Postiert die Bogenschützen! Wässert (oder beeist) die Pfützen! Let the dogs out! Die Tomburger kommen... Ich geh' in mein Kämmerlein heulen, uns Uwe - ist wie beim Meisterbäcker StuntBeck: DIENSCHT! ...hoffentlich noch der eine oder andere Just-for-fun-rider im Gepäck; und den guten Gert wollen mers hier auch noch sehen, Sportsfreund...
Wir arrangieren freie Fahrt bei den Locals (Schamanen, Sportschützen, Forstfreunde) Das Zeitalter des Pukys endet, die Zeit der Tomburger ist gekommen.... Habt ordentlich Spass, ist ja eine Domäne der dualen Singletrails...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2013)

Gutem Morgen,
werde mit dem Rad anreisen und eventuell nicht komplett mitfahren, kommt darauf an wie das Wetter wird. Hier in Euskirchen schneit es ganz gut. Freu mich, bis später.

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. Januar 2013)

Neuer Monat, neues Auswärtsspiel.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13694


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Januar 2013)

ich bin raus! Hier sind die Straße zu. Drehe hier ne Runde...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2013)

So, besten Dank an den Guide. Habe ein paar neue Reitwege kennengelernt. 
Nein, es war eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten. Vielen Dank. 

Ich war um 17.45 Uhr wieder zuhause, sch ...... Gegenwind. 

Fotos mache ich morgen fertig, sind etwas viele geworden.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2013)

Soderle ALLE Fotos von gestern HIER.


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

oh,
sehe ich da ein neues Spezi?

grüße
C.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön! Möge sich mal jeder in den H.... beissen der da nich bei war... Viel Dynamik in den Pics bei Brückenquerung


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> oh,
> sehe ich da ein neues Spezi?
> 
> grüße
> C.




ja auf dem Kopf stehend, wie es sich für einen Tomburger gehört!


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ja auf dem Kopf stehend, wie es sich für einen Tomburger gehört!



na, wenn man weiß, wer es zusammengeschraubt hat 

uih, jetzt schnell weg, bevor es Haue von Frau Teamkollegin gibt...


----------



## Dart (21. Januar 2013)

Scheint eine lustige Runde gewesen zu sein. 
  @Melanie: Wie jetzt??? Neues Bike und schon bei der ersten offiziellen Team-Tomburg-Vorstellungsrunde eine kapitale Panne 

PS: Anja, Seelrider und ich haben ein kleines Team Tomburg Auswärtsspiel in den Alpen gehalten. Viel mit dem Lift geshuttelt und schöne weiße Pisten auf zwei Brettern runter.


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Wie sieht es Morgen mit ner Runde von der Tomburg aus??? 11 Uhr richtung Ahrtal? Vielleicht liegt ja Morgen auch etwas Schnee dort.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo Thomas 
ich werde morgen wenn es nicht regnet nur ne Runde mit Andy über die Strasse drehen. Kann kein Schnee mehr sehen und auch keine Lust auf Matsch.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Februar 2013)

Mal sehen... Wenn's trocken ist!


----------



## surftigresa (2. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich im Bergischen etwas exploren gehen....


----------



## BoosBiker (2. Februar 2013)

Das Bergische empfängt dich mit offenen Armen:





du brauchst auch nur ein Rad




Die Wolken fliegen Richtung Eifel





aber hier ist gutes Flugwetter




Gruß vom Chris


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Februar 2013)

Wir wollen Patricks neues Rad im 7-geb. testen.

Habt ihr euch schon angemeldet?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (3. Februar 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie sieht es Morgen mit ner Runde von der Tomburg aus??? 11 Uhr richtung Ahrtal? Vielleicht liegt ja Morgen auch etwas Schnee dort.
> 
> Ciao Thomas


Bin dabei! Bis gleich.

-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Februar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Bis gleich.
> 
> -trekki



ich auch!


----------



## Scottti (3. Februar 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich auch!



Bis gleich!


----------



## Trekki (3. Februar 2013)

War eine schöne runde heute. Aller anders herum - Vischeltal hoch, Schrock hoch, von oben trocken.
Nur die defekte waren wie immer. Erster nach 10m, quasi noch auf dem Parkplatz. Dann nach 500m (Parkplatz noch in Sichtweite) und dann das verbogene Hinterrad nach dem abstieg über den Lenker. Aua Scottti

Die 2 stückchen Kuchen in der Scheune hatte ich mir verdient.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Februar 2013)

Der John hat es ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht.

Die Pannen-Handlampe und Daywalker haben wieder zugeschlagendaumen:
Fallobst Scottti nicht zu vergessen.Aber zum glück nix passiert.

Belohnung in der Scheune.

Und trocken sind wir auch noch geblieben. Pünklich am Parkplat an der Burg fing es an zu graupelneisregenschneinen. Aber egal.

Bis bald im Wald

Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (3. Februar 2013)

Hört sich ähnlich chaotisch an, wie mein Tag....

Bin extra früh los, weil Regen ja erst für Spätnachmittag angekündigt war! Am Parkplatz festgestellt, dass der GPS-Halter zuhause geblieben war 

Egal, GPS in die Hosentasche und einfach mal los...... Schlamm ohne Ende, nach 2 Stunden hatte ich schon gefühlte 1500Hm hinter mir 

Nach der 3. Hagel- und Graupelschauer hatte ich dann doch genug.... musste aber leider feststellen, dass der geplante Rückweg irgendwie nicht seinen Weg auf das GPS geschafft hatte  doof!!!! Gut, dass ich doch noch eine Karte gekauft hatte! Die hat mich dann auch zielsicher wieder zum warmen Auto gebracht 
Und das trotz allem richtig gut gelaunt 

Es gibt einfach keine schlechten Tage auf dem Bike!!!!!! Egal wie, am Ende hat es immer Spass gemacht 

Nächsten Sonntag Ausnüchterungstour am Rhein entlang?


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2013)

Da versuch ich definitv mal 'ne Tour zu erwischen wo die beiden W-Brothers beide zugegen sind...so geht Spaß scheinbar heute...
'nen Platten muss ich mittlerweile bei Wiki kucken... LG, der Pete...im Heck vom Chemiepark Knapsack (... datt Dingen heisst wie datt Dingen heisst...) schlummern ja doch noch paar Trails - wir packen die mal ein...


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2013)

Tztztz, Momente mal. Mein Defekt (Plattfuß) ist von mir schon auf der Hinfahrt mit dem 4Rad behoben worden. Und eine quietschende Scheibenbremse kann man ja wohl nicht als einen Defekt sehen. Also immer mal schön die Füße still halten, Herr Trekki.
Ansonsten fand ich es heute auch eine doch noch sehr gelungene Veranstaltung... bis auf die Veranstaltung von Oli. 
Vor Allem die Lachmuskulatur wurde gerade in der Scheune wieder extrem strapaziert.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit radeln aus?


----------



## meg-71 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Uwe 
Lust hätte ich schon aber bin seit letztem WE erkältet.
Wenn ich fitt bin komme ich mit, aber dann nur sehr gemütlich.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe
> Lust hätte ich schon ....
> Wenn ich fitt bin komme ich mit......


 
.... aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich in dieser Jahreszeit 

Alaaf!
Melli


----------



## AnjaR (8. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> .... aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich in dieser Jahreszeit
> 
> Alaaf!
> Melli



Aber Melli,
nicht jeder erlebt die fünfte Jahreszeit. Hab doch etwas mehr Verständnis für die armen Nichtkarnevalisten..

3 Mol Kölle Alaaf!
Anja


----------



## supasini (8. Februar 2013)

ma guck'n, Lust hätt ich schon...


----------



## Mc Wade (8. Februar 2013)

Würd gern auch mal wieder mitkommen...wie siehts denn mit ein paar Daten aus ....vielleicht is es ja auch nix für die >100kg Klasse 
VG
Willi


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2013)

Nach der gestrigen Fahrt durch die Ville 
bin ich noch ein wenig unentschlossen: Wetter ist zwar klasse, aber der Schlamm ist allgegenwärtig. Vielleicht ist es an der Tomburg besser...


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Goooooiiiillllleeesss Wetter da draußen
Auf zur Ruine


----------



## meg-71 (10. Februar 2013)

Zu den Schlammverhältnissen an der Ruine kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen bin. Aber motiviert wäre ich zu einer lockeren Runde.


----------



## BoosBiker (10. Februar 2013)

Schöne Grüße aus Kürten,hier ist der Matsch gefroren.Der Boden ist sehr griffig.
Chris


----------



## Scottti (10. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## meg-71 (10. Februar 2013)

Nää wat woar dat schön.
 Super enspannte Tour mit netter Begleitung und wunder schönstem Wetter.
Jetzt bin ich noch auf die tollen Bilder gespannt.

In freudiger Erwartung der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (10. Februar 2013)

11:00 Uhr hätte ich leider nicht geschafft. Deshalb war ich dann alleine im Bergischen unterwegs. Da gebe ich dem Meq Recht, ein Traumwetter!!!!

Ich hoffe, der Boden bleibt jetzt endlich mal gefroren


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2013)

Winterwunderland

Traumhaft war's.

Leider klappt das mit den Bildern nicht so wirklich. Die Quali gefällt mir nicht, wenn ich sie direkt hochlade....ich will mein Lightroom wieder


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2013)

TT= TraumTag

Heute war einfach alles PERFEKT
Danke an Alle Mitfahrer.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Nightjumper73 (10. Februar 2013)

grosses Dito & nochmals Danke fürs aufsammeln....

Hätte mich sonst in der Unendlichkeit verloren


----------



## surftigresa (13. Februar 2013)

Mittwoch mal ganz anders:

eine herrliche Nachmittagstour mit dem Herrn Daywalker in Altenberg gemacht!!!!!!! 

War das ein Traum! Das Schneegestöber hat sich schnell verzogen. Tiefgefrorener Boden und sogar ganz viel Sonnenschein 

Irgendwann ist dem Thomas aber ganz schön die Luft ausgegangen 






Vielen Dank und hoffentlich bald mal wieder 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## zett78 (15. Februar 2013)

Hm, wo liegt bloß dieses Eit-Dorf??

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13694


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Februar 2013)

Sonntag in eine Woche dann.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13696


----------



## BoosBiker (16. Februar 2013)

Mountainbike-Verkehrs-Information:
Achtung,wegen  Schnee,Regen und Nebel kommt es zu zäh fließendem Verkehr zwischen  Waldweg und Feldweg.Es wird empfohlen auf der Couch zu bleiben!!!


----------



## AnjaR (16. Februar 2013)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Verkehrs-Information:
> Achtung,wegen  Schnee,Regen und Nebel kommt es zu zäh fließendem Verkehr zwischen  Waldweg und Feldweg.Es wird empfohlen auf der Couch zu bleiben!!!



Leider befolge ich das schon seit Wochen. Das Jahr ist schon voll im Gange, und ich hab das Gefühl, sowohl Kondition als auch Fahrtechnik total verloren zu haben. Die Wege hier sind entweder saumatschig oder vereist:kotznicht nur verschneit). Irgendwie fehlt mir bei den Bedingungen und bei dem Wetter jede Motivation aufs Rad zu steigen. Vlt. wird es ja morgen mal hell und ich finde mein Rad im Garagengerümpel wieder.
Gruß Anja
(die nicht mal mehr weiss, wie Ihr Bike ausschaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. Februar 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> (die nicht mal mehr weiss, wie Ihr Bike ausschaut)



Du hast nur eines? 

Ich dachte, es sieht bei jedem so aus





-trekki,


----------



## AnjaR (16. Februar 2013)

Ne, ich bin stolze Besitzerin von ZWEI Bikes.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2013)

Der John ist für mich natürlich inne Future der "Herr der Katzenaugen" - ist bei dir noch Parkplatz buchbar?


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2013)

Hmm, ich grübele gerade ein wenig, ob bei der Wettervorhersage nicht doch die Tomburg morgen das bessere Tourgebiet ist. Die liegt höher als Hennef und morgen soll es in den höheren Lagen stark schneien. Mir ist Schnee lieber als Regen bzw. Schneeregen an der Sieg...bin ziemlich unentschlossen...


----------



## surftigresa (23. Februar 2013)

Der Höhepunkt des WPs naht!!!!! Wochenlang hat das Team "Normal ist anders" sich gewissenhaft auf diesen Tag vorbereitet:

Die SAU-Tour steht bevor 
(SonnenAuf- bis -Untergangs-Tour für die Unwissenden )

Wenn wir alle Kranken wieder an Board haben, werden wir nächsten Sonntag dazu starten.

Wie jedes Jahr würden wir uns natürlich über zahlreiche Mitfahrer freuen, die uns auf unserem langen Weg begleiten!!!! Also bitte schon mal vormerken, ein offizieller Termin wird noch eingestellt.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Februar 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, ich grübele gerade ein wenig, ob bei der Wettervorhersage nicht doch die Tomburg morgen das bessere Tourgebiet ist. Die liegt höher als Hennef und morgen soll es in den höheren Lagen stark schneien. Mir ist Schnee lieber als Regen bzw. Schneeregen an der Sieg...bin ziemlich unentschlossen...


 
In einem kleinen beschaulichen Höhenort von Rheinbach hat es heute den ganzen Tag geschneit. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Das hat den Altschnee um ein paar Zentimeter aufgestockt. Auf Waldwegen kann es derzeit bis zu max. rd. 15 cm Schnee geben. Vorsicht, teilweise sind Fahrspuren unter einer dünnen Neuschneeauflage vereist und spiegelglatt. Morgen soll es noch weiterhin so kalt bleiben wie heute und noch etwas Schnee geben. Ab Montag wird es dann langsam ein bisschen wärmer. Der Neuschnee ist schöner Pulverschnee. Also zum *W*inter-*S*aison-*A*bschluss vielleicht die richtige Wahl .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo   
Info @Handlampe   :  wohne 2 km von sieglinde entfernt am 
Natursteig , wetter aktuell   -3 grad , neuschnee auf 100hm 3 cm,
Auf 20ohm über ca.5cm.    Wenn es bei bisheriger planer bleibt,
 würde i euch morgen gerne ein stück des weges begleiten.

Gruß  aus hennef


----------



## Trekki (23. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die SAU-Tour steht bevor
> (SonnenAuf- bis -Untergangs-Tour für die Unwissenden )



Als Appetitmacher könnt Ihr ja die Bilder und Berichte von 2011 und 2012 schon mal durchgehen.

Ich freu mich schon.
Ach so: mein Arzt hat mir Schonung verordnet, es wird also kein Rennen.

-trekki


----------



## Scottti (23. Februar 2013)

Thomas und ich sind morgen um 11:00 Uhr an der Tomburg.


----------



## Loehr (23. Februar 2013)

Bin heute BaMü mäßig wandern gewesen. Ich schätze mal am dicke Tönnes und Mahlberg ca. 10 cm Neuschnee. Von daher sollten das optimale TT Voraussetzungen sein. Viel Spaß


----------



## Trekki (23. Februar 2013)

ich bin für morgen raus - Schonsonntag


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Februar 2013)

G.Morgen  
Wetterlage aktuell treffpunkt Sieglinde : 
Leichter schneefall, schneehöhe 4-5cm ,  -2 grad

Gruß  M.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen, ich sage die Tour an der Sieg ab. Das Wetter ist nicht so gut hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13694


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Februar 2013)

Alternativ haben wir beschlossen ein bißchen durch die heimischen Gefilden des Kottenforstes zu fahren (wenn´s denn möglich ist ).
Uwe ,Chris, Oli und ich treffen uns um 12.00 am Jägerhäuschen.
Dem Thomas sagen wir auch noch Bescheid, da er ja vom Netz abgeschnitten ist!


----------



## cruisingfix (24. Februar 2013)

Tja schade    hatte mich schon auf die siegrunde gefreut.
Wetter is prima.   Winterwunderland  .


----------



## Blut Svente (24. Februar 2013)

Pussys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (24. Februar 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Pussys



genau 

war noch mal richtig schön heute früh, auch wenn ich etwas später als du unterwegs war
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10348244#post10348244


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2013)

So sah es am Sonntag im 7-Geb. aus.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/26962

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Sehr schön.



Danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...92844381.50661.168251059881468&type=1&theater

Das Rad könnte auch vom Trekki sein

oder das:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...92844381.50661.168251059881468&type=1&theater


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2013)

Das Problem beim oberen Rad hatte ich auch mal und dabei meine ich nicht den Platten.
Bei der geschrotteten Gabel muss ich wiedersprechen. An so etwas kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


-trekki


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2013)

Darf ich an die SAU - Tour erinnern?
Kommenden Sonntag, das Winter-Highlight!

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2013)

...vielleicht könntest du noch potentielle Einstiegsziele nennen?

Die letzten Jahre kam das gemeine Volk meist auch erst nach dem gemütlichen Frühstück dazu 

schönen gruß, bis Sonntag
C.


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht könntest du noch potentielle Einstiegsziele nennen?
> C.



Danke für die Erinnerung. Dies wollte ich noch machen, habs verschwitzt.

Einstiegspunkt1 9h Bäckerei Panzer

Einstiegspunkt2 11h Bahnhof Heimersheim - um 10.58h kommt der Zug aus Bonn

Wer nicht schon vom Start aus mitfährt, bitte bei mir oder surftigresa den Einstiegspunkt durchgeben.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht könntest du noch potentielle Einstiegsziele nennen?
> 
> Die letzten Jahre kam das gemeine Volk meist auch erst nach dem gemütlichen Frühstück dazu
> 
> ...



Wie ist das denn zu verstehen?!


----------



## Redfraggle (1. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke für die Erinnerung. Dies wollte ich noch machen, habs verschwitzt.
> 
> Einstiegspunkt1 9h Bäckerei Panzer
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es mit Einstieg im Ahrtal, wie letztes Jahr, aus?
Hörte die Strecke sei die gleiche.


----------



## Trekki (1. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Einstieg im Ahrtal, wie letztes Jahr, aus?
> Hörte die Strecke sei die gleiche.



"Einstiegspunkt2 11h Bahnhof Heimersheim" ist im Ahrtal.

Ab dem Ahrtal ist die Strecke jedoch anders (geplant  - Verfahrgarantie).

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> "Einstiegspunkt2 11h Bahnhof Heimersheim" ist im Ahrtal.
> 
> Ab dem Ahrtal ist die Strecke jedoch anders (geplant  - Verfahrgarantie).
> 
> -trekki



Nabend!

Oh mna, ENDLICH wieder Online.
Ohne Netz gehört man ja fast schon nicht mehr zur Gesellschaft

So, jetzt mal zur Finaltour am Sonntag.
Was heißt den hier Heimersheim??? Das liegt doch garnicht auf den Weg. Außerdem ist es da total flach.
John: Brauche mal Deine Adresse. Telefonnummer wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Bis Sonntag.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. März 2013)

John: Adresse "gefunden"


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2013)

Die beliebteste Tour im LMB!






Ist natürlich im KBU - Land 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (3. März 2013)

Ein super Tag klingt gerade mit einem grossen Teller Nudeln und Radio Köln - Kölsch un Jeck aus 

Ok, die Sonne ist bis zum Schluss nicht aufgegangen. Aber was ist schon perfekt 

SAU wurde schnell um-interpretiert...... sehr schnell sahen wir nämlich alle aus wie SAU...... 

Ein klasse Biketag!!!!! Vielen Dank an die gut gelaunten Mitfahrer Schön zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine bekloppt ist 

Und natürlich noch einen ganz besonderen Dank an Angela und Michael für das 1A Frühstück 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Trekki (3. März 2013)

Bevor die Fotos kommen schon mal ein Eindruck vom einSAUen


----------



## route61 (3. März 2013)

Bei mir gabs Grünkohl ...

Bin in Rheinbreitbach am Sportplatz rausgekommen. An der Fähre in Erpel war ich ca. 9 vor 6, da war sie gerade weg. Ich habe dann gewartet. Als sie um 18:02 h zurückkam sagte der Fährmann, die Fähre stelle den Betrieb ein. In Linz die würde bis 12 fahren. 
Und er sagte noch, dass sich die anderen Fahrgäste beschwert hätten, dass die Sitze schmutzig waren. Er hätte nichts dagegen, wenn wir nach drinnen gehen, aber mit unseren "dreckigen Klamotten" sollten wir uns nicht hinsetzen. 
Ich entschuldigte mich und erklärte, dass wir vergessen hatten, dass unsere Klamotten schmutzig waren und dass ich den anderen Bescheid sagen würde, was ich hiermit getan habe.

In Linz die Fähre war gerade kurz vor der Abfahrt und die Karte galt dort auch. Ich habe jetzt noch über 20 Punkte drauf, also wenn jemand eine Fährkarte für Linz und Remagen ...

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour, die nette Gesellschaft, den Spaß und besonders Trekki für den lecker Kuchen und die Verpflegung, Klasse!


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. März 2013)

SAU-Starke Tour

Mehr Morgen. Bin einfach zu müde um zu schreiben.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... ein Eindruck vom einSAUen...



ihr bekloppten 

schade, daß es erst morgen/übermorgen volle kanne sonne gibt. die hättet ihr verdient gehabt!!


@ daywalker

meine frau hat dich blind nur am ton erkannt


----------



## Trekki (3. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ihr bekloppten


Danke, passt ganz gut.  
Dies ist eine Dienstleistung vom Team "Normal ist anders".







Enrgy schrieb:


> schade, daß es erst morgen/übermorgen volle kanne sonne gibt. die hättet ihr verdient gehabt!!



Die Konsistenz vom Schlamm wird auch übermorgen noch vergleichbar sein. War aber gut fahrbar, wobei ich mit der Meinung recht einsam bin.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Konsistenz vom Schlamm wird auch übermorgen noch vergleichbar sein...



bei uns in den unteren wupperbereichen ist es schon weitgehend trocken, da auch der schnee schon getaut war. 
in den höhenlagen hinter wermelskirchen (so knapp über 300Hm) lag aber freitag immer noch genug schnee auf den nordhängen, der dann selbstredend bei den plusgraden auf die wege abtaut. da werde ich vor ostern sicher nicht aufkreuzen 

gratulazione zu eurer leistung, 8-10h auf dem rad, dafür brauch ich 5 touren


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2013)

Um das mal klar zu stellen: Weder geschmolzener Schnee bei leichten Plusgraden, noch Vorheriger Dauerregen an irgendwelchen Vortagen bekommen so eine Grütze hin, wie in dem gezeigten Filmausschnitt von John. Es sind die gottverdammten Harvester die mal eben einen kompletten Wegabschnitt auf links gedreht  und den Untergrund in feinste Paradiescreme verwandelt haben. Also ich war echt sauer und war drauf und dran denen noch im Wald geparkten Monstermaschinen mal eben die Luft aus den 200.3er Reifen zu lassen. Nee, also mal im Ernst: Mit welcher Rücksichtslosigkeit dort ein Wegabschnitt von mindestens mal 3 Kilometer ruiniert wird, find ich schon reichlich unverschämt. Und wir sprechen hier nicht von einem verlassenen Rückeweg, sondern von einem breiten Wanderweg, der sogar als ein Hauptwanderweg des Eifelvereines markiert ist.


----------



## AnjaR (4. März 2013)

Wenn die SAU-Tour für uns auch ohne U endete war's trotzdem ein toller Tag. Hoffentlich klappt's nächstes Jahr auch mit U und Sonne.
Danke an Angela + Micha fürs tolle Frühstück, John für die tolle Verpflegungsstation und Team "Normal ist anders" fürs Mitnehmen.

(@John: Wahrscheinlich kam ich nur aufgrund des Größenunterschieds des Bikes nicht durch den Matsch. Jetzt hab ich endlich den Grund heraus gefunden. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre zu schwach gewesen)
Gruß
Anja


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> (@John: Wahrscheinlich kam ich nur aufgrund des Größenunterschieds des Bikes nicht durch den Matsch. Jetzt hab ich endlich den Grund heraus gefunden. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre zu schwach gewesen)
> Gruß
> Anja


 
NEIN! Dem Wolle sein Bike ist genauso klein 

Ausserdem war dar gar kein Matsch!!!! Frag mal Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (4. März 2013)

Wo ist denn bitteschön die Reiseleitung??? Ich möchte mich beschweren! Die Beschreibung im Pauschalangebot deckte sich ja überhaupt nicht mit den Bedingungen am Urlaubsort.

1. Sonnenaufgang: Wolken, aber immerhin hat man den Drachenfels gesehen
2. Sonnenuntergang: Hab ich nicht mitbekommen (hhhmmmm, OK, zum Teil vielleicht auch selber schuld)
3. Verpflegung war hervorragend und sehr gemütlich: Vielen Dank auch von mir an Angela, Micha und natürlich John

Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich im Ahrtal die Routenplanung durcheinander gebracht habe. Ein fettes Danke an alle, für die Begleitung bis Remagen. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet wenigstens im 7GB noch ein paar nette Trails mitnehmen können.

Hoffentlich ist dann nächstes Jahr besseres Wetter, damit es eine richtige SAU-Tour werden kann. So eine Sauerei wie diesmal muss man nicht wirklich haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2013)

Tja,
der Name war wohl Programm. Muß die Reiseleitung noch dran arbeiten und vorher die Strecke mal besser abfahren 

Hab dicke Beine und bin platt... 7G waren noch schöne Trails, vor allem deutlich weniger Schlamm. Der sch... Weg oben zählt wohl doppelt von den HM oder?

Kam denn auch nur auf 7h Fahrzeit, 73km und 1400HM.

Sonne nehme ich heute mit, Bilder vom gemeinen Volk und mehr dann später...

grüße und vielen Dank an Micha/Angela/John für die tolle Verpflegung!
C.


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2013)

Ich vergaß natürlich auch mich bei dem Verpflegungsteam um Micha, Angela und John herzlich zu bedanken...


----------



## AnjaR (4. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> NEIN! Dem Wolle sein Bike ist genauso klein
> 
> Ausserdem war dar gar kein Matsch!!!! Frag mal Uwe




Na gut, dann lag's halt an der Körpergröße.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. März 2013)

Es war uns wie immer eine Freude. Nachdem ich das Video gesehen habe war ich froh das der Patrick da war. Und ich nicht mit konnte.

Grüße an alle " Säue"

Micha


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2013)

na gut, wenn noch keiner mit einer Tourbeschreibung startet, kommen wir zu den wichtigen Dingen 

Nach Aufstehen um halb fünf mit viel zu wenig Schlaf dank Vorabendprogramm kam nach Erklimmen des 1. Hügels das BOMBEN-FRÜHSTÜCK (Danke, danke, danke, die Brötchen haben mit den ganzen Tag über gerettet inkl. letzter Abfahrt...  )

Die Jungs schauten teils auf -ja was eigentlich? 

...Facebook? 

...Pussys? 

...sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Pussy?

Ja ja, die Insider, die sich bei den Bekloppten auf so einer bekloppten Tour entwickeln...





Andere waren sichtlich mit dem Überangebot überfordert und wußten gar nicht mehr, wie ihnen geschah.





Wiederum andere tauchten beim Bäcker glatt mit einer Tüte voll Brötchen als Mitbringsel auf und wurden zur Strafe von der Teilnahme an der Tour ausgeschlossen und zurück ins warme Bettchen geschickt 

Einen Teil samt Gastgeber ließen wir hier dann auch schon zurück, Vorbereitung für die Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer-Premieren-AngelaGuided-Tour war für die drei angesagt. Und auch da soll es zu kleinen Fango-Einlagen gekommen sein 

Nun denn, gut gelaunt ging es für nunmehr 8 Fahrer los, leider vischelte es doch sehr auf den nächsten KM. Landskrone samt Wanderern mit psst-Geheimtipps für Biker im Ahrtal-psst und Treppen heil überstehend, wurde noch ein Trupp des gemeinen Volkes in Heimersheim eingesammelt. 

Leider kam dann der Teil, der in obigem Video fein dargestellt ist. Es war echt zum K*tzen  

Die Bilder von diesem Schauplatz bitte einfach ausdrucken und wenn irgendein Spacko wieder mit "die Biker machen Wald kaputt" kommt, direkt an die Stirn tackern!!!

Mit letzter Motivation und teils den verbleibenden Körnern schleppten wir uns zum Kuchen essen in die Wetterstation. Kräfte tanken mit Kuchen, Eintopf und mehr...

Und da war´s verdammt lecker. Sogar einen Schnaps auf´s Haus gab´s vom Wirt. Ob er uns loswerden wollte  ?

Na ja, schaut selbst die äußerst zufriedenen Gesichter hier an (Kuchenesser)





...und der Rest mit Bierchen, Eintopf und Co...





In Bad Breisig erwartete uns dann ein ganzer Kofferraum an Vitaminen, Plombenziehern und mehr. Kuchen inklusive. Top-Service von John, der auch noch im Dunkeln sein Auto ganz alleine abgeholt hat. Danke an der Stelle nochmals! War eine super Pause!

So, das zur Verpflegung auf einer trotz Matsche lustigen Tour. 

Den Namen SAU möchte ich im nächsten Jahr denn auch nicht mehr lesen, wir sollten uns was ohne Matsch-Anteil überlegen...

schönen gruß, danke an alle Mitfahrer und Verpfleger...


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Um das mal klar zu stellen: Weder geschmolzener Schnee bei leichten Plusgraden, noch Vorheriger Dauerregen an irgendwelchen Vortagen bekommen so eine Grütze hin, wie in dem gezeigten Filmausschnitt von John. Es sind die gottverdammten Harvester die mal eben einen kompletten Wegabschnitt auf links gedreht  und den Untergrund in feinste Paradiescreme verwandelt haben. Also ich war echt sauer und war drauf und dran denen noch im Wald geparkten Monstermaschinen mal eben die Luft aus den 200.3er Reifen zu lassen. Nee, also mal im Ernst: Mit welcher Rücksichtslosigkeit dort ein Wegabschnitt von mindestens mal 3 Kilometer ruiniert wird, find ich schon reichlich unverschämt. Und wir sprechen hier nicht von einem verlassenen Rückeweg, sondern von einem breiten Wanderweg, der sogar als ein Hauptwanderweg des Eifelvereines markiert ist.




tja uwe, bei uns wird auch viel holz aus den wäldern geholt, mit teilweise entsprechenden folgen für die wege. seit kyrill kann man beobachten, daß der holzschlag stark zugenommen hat, auch ohne neue stürme wird "geerntet". ich denke, daß viele wälder seit nach dem krieg soweit gewachsen sind, daß die holzbauern nun ihre ernte einfahren. 
eine beeinträchtigung der wege bleibt da leider nicht aus. 
ganz blöd ist es, wenn ein teil wald abgeholzt wird, ein halbes jahr der weg im ar$ch ist, nach beendigung der fällarbeiten wird auch der weg wieder etwas renoviert, nur um kurz darauf von der nächsten fällaktion erneut in mitleidenschaft gezogen zu werden.
ich muß ehrlich sagen, daß mich diese wegzerstörung zwar auch nervt, aber nach 2 jahren ist das normalerweise wieder vergessen. schlimmer finde ich jedoch wenn ganze hänge komplett kahl geschoren werden und sich das landschaftsbild sehr stark verändert. daß da wieder richtiger wald steht, werde ich nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Trekki (4. März 2013)

Bin schon wieder auf Dienstreise, weitere Bilder folgen gegen ende der Woche.

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2013)

Menno... ich dachte in Sachen spontanem Matsch dieswinters die Torjägerkanone kassiert zu haben...





...aber keinesfalls Paradiescremekonzentrat befahren und damit aus der Wertung... Das Video öffnet auf jeden Fall für jeden Bikereinigerhersteller ein Füllhorn von Glück - geh da mal ran, John! Verrückte da draussen.... Schön, datt ett Euch gibt...
Man konnte jedoch - der Einwurf sei gestattet - noch Töne von Blau auf diesem geilen TT-Trikot erkennen - WIR hören erst auf wenn orange alle geht... LG, der Pete - bekennendes Ferkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2013)

Seitdem die Bundeswähr in unserer Heide den Zeitos mit ohne Licht testet haben wir da das ganze Jahr Paradiescreme !

Aber bedenket: ihr seit immerhin noch gefahren, wenn's auch schwer war !
Haben wir nicht genug Pisten gesehn die vor lauter "Wurfmaterial" nur noch schiebend zu bewältigen waren ? Also ein echtes Luxusproblem was ihr da hattet 



PS: reschbegtable Leistung sone SAU-Tour  müsstet ihr am 20.Juni nochmal wiederholen


----------



## surftigresa (5. März 2013)

Im Juni ist die SUA-Tour geplant..... Abwechslung muss sein


----------



## Freckles (5. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Im Juni ist die SUA-Tour geplant..... Abwechslung muss sein



Nein, die SUAF (Frühstück) Tour


----------



## surftigresa (5. März 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Nein, die SUAF (Frühstück) Tour


 
Na da sagen wir bestimmt nicht nein


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Im Juni ist die SUA-Tour geplant..... Abwechslung muss sein



die wäre dann wohl kürzer als die SAU-Tour. 
sonnenuntergang 21:48, sonnenaufgang 5:18


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Na da sagen wir bestimmt nicht nein



Das hätte dann den Vorteil ihr könntet mir in der Backstube helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das hätte dann den Vorteil ihr könntet mir in der Backstube helfen



...hättest du dir mittlerweile sicherlich mal verdient 

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2013)

Viele Grüße aus den Harburger Bergen - hier ist das Trail Paradies. Klein, fein und knochentrocken.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus den Harburger Bergen - hier ist das Trail Paradies. Klein, fein und *knochentrocken*.
> 
> -trekki



...ohne Bilder glauben wir dir nix mehr  

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ohne Bilder glauben wir dir nix mehr
> 
> grüße
> C.


Ausser einem Link habe ich keinen Beweis. 

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2013)

Na gut, dann wollen wir das mal glauben 

Viel Spaß noch dort!

bis die Tage
C.


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ausser einem Link habe ich keinen Beweis.
> 
> -trekki


So, heute morgen mal eine trekki ist in Hambrug Beweis-Rund-um-die-Alster Runde gemacht.



Ich brauch ja schliesslich nocht WP Punkte  

-trekki


----------



## zett78 (8. März 2013)

Ach komm, du warst doch nur mit dem Udo einen trinken 
Alsterrunde ist wirklich schön, laufe die immer, wenn ich da bin


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> *Ach komm, du warst doch nur mit dem Udo einen trinken *
> Alsterrunde ist wirklich schön, laufe die immer, wenn ich da bin



....da in der Nähe gibt es auch eine ständige Vertretung=_Kölsch_ 

In der Tat sehr schön dort, grad, wenn die Sonne auf die Alster scheint...

Wünsch dir noch viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2013)

Alsterrunde = Altersrunde


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2013)

Wie sieht es aus fährt heute Jemand????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (10. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus fährt heute Jemand????



mal überlegen...                                      .... hm...      ........oh nö...
... oder doch???...   ...äh neee...    ... nö ich bin raus!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> mal überlegen...                                      .... hm...      ........oh nö...
> ... oder doch???...   ...äh neee...    ... nö ich bin raus!



Wie sagte ein bekannter von uns der für einen Bonner Radhersteller fährt? 

Ich glaube PUSSY war das Wort

Grüße


----------



## Blut Svente (10. März 2013)

der Typ is aber auch Profi!


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. März 2013)

Am Mittwoch fast 20 Grad,Sonne pur und jetzt: Scheeregen in Alfter

Da kann man nur eins machen Kaminofen an und auf der Couch Urlaubs-DVDs angucken und versuchen weiter gesund zu werden

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch fast 20 Grad,Sonne pur und jetzt: Scheeregen in Alfter
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Da sagst Du was!
ICH WILL FRÜHLING!!!


----------



## AnjaR (10. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch fast 20 Grad,Sonne pur und jetzt: Scheeregen in Alfter
> 
> Da kann man nur eins machen Kaminofen an und auf der Couch Urlaubs-DVDs angucken und versuchen weiter gesund zu werden
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Schneeregen können wir auch bieten:kotz:. 
Kaminofen haben wir nicht, aber sitze auch auf der Couch und planen unseren nächsten Alpencross (Hütten suchen etc.). Nur mit der Vorfreude lässt sich dieses Wetter ertragen. Andererseits kann man bei dem Wetter in Ruhe eine Erkältung auskurrieren. Also hat doch alles auch eine gute Seite.
Schönen Restsonntag
Anja


----------



## Freckles (10. März 2013)

Ich kann nicht klagen, heute strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 30°C und ein leichtes Lüftchen. Jetzt sitze ich bei einem Glas kühlen Weißwein auf der Terasse und lausche dem Vogelkonzert und was hier sonst noch so rumkreucht und fleucht .....

Schöne Grüße aus dem Süden Indiens

Angela


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2013)

Is doch ! nur in kalt und naß. 

Geduld Geduld, er wird kommen und dann ..... biken wir bis die Wolken wieder lila sind !


----------



## AnjaR (10. März 2013)

Angela, 
bring bitte, bitte einen großen Koffer Sonne mit!!!!!!
Das Glas kühlen Weißwein spendiere ich Dir dann gerne.
LG
Anja
 @schraeg, hoffentlich kommt ER bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (10. März 2013)

Man kann es auch einfach ignorieren und trotzdem biken  Ein paar Bekloppte finden sich immer.... 






Endlich muss der John mal zu mir aufschauen 





Unzählige Treppen gab es auch: 





Und mindestens genauso viele Felsen:





Ein Traumgebiet, in das ich auf jeden Fall noch mal bei Sonnenschein möchte!!! 

Irgendwas steckt mir aber wohl leider auch im Körper. Nach der Hälfte der Tour musste ich abbrechen und auf Asphalt den Weg zum Auto antreten. Eigentlich hätte ich auch gedacht, dass die anderen am Ende noch eher an den Autos gewesen wären.... denn selbst auf Asphalt ging gar nichts mehr. Ich hoffe, dass nur das Wetter-Hin-und-Her meinem Körper so Probleme bereitet und nicht schon wieder eine Erkältung 

Gruss,
Melli, jetzt dann auch auf der Couch....


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. März 2013)

Na, Melli warst du in Luxemburg????
Bei Sonne ist es wirklich noch viel schöner da


----------



## surftigresa (10. März 2013)

Das habe ich mir auch den ganzen Tag gedacht 

Ein Wochenendtrip ist gedanklich schon geplant


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. März 2013)

Gut, dann sind wir dabei. Können auch noch den ML-Manni als Guide und sein Trial-Eddy engagieren, die haben eh noch ein Date mit uns offen

Ciao und gute Besserung,ich geh jetzt in die Wanne zum Aufwärmen


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2013)

Schnell mal ein Must-Have für Bikers Rucksack zusammengeschustert unter diese "widrigsten" Bedingungen....gegen Schnee:




...und bei Matsch und Regen....




...und für die Hände...




gegen soviel Natur...




Datt passt noch nicht mal in den "Wunderschön-Rucksack" vom WDR;
um dagegen gewappnet zu sein müssten mers wie die Eichhörnchen im Herbst Erdlager anlegen mit den Pluten drin - und bei 3 verschwundenen Rädern vom heimischen Grundstück zweifel ich mal dran ob bei Tiefschnee inne Teufelsschlucht noch meine Badeflossen weiterhelfen könnten... LG, der Pete, Innovationen nicht abgeneigt (...wenn der Hörr U. aus A. allerdings 'ne dauerbefeuerte Tonne an der Irrel betreiben würde...-könnt ich im Jänner inne Badebuxe fahren...)


----------



## Trekki (10. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Endlich muss der John mal zu mir aufschauen



Ich war auch mal oben




Gute Besserung.

Meine Frau reklamiert, dass nur Fotos vom Radfahren kommen. Wo bleiben die Monster-Pizza Fotos`?

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. März 2013)

...meine "Frau" reklamiert, dass KEINE Fotos vom Radfahren von der SAU-Tour kommen


----------



## Manni (11. März 2013)

Wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour gestern  Großes Dankeschön an den Guide!

Bis auf den Schnee-Regen nahezu perfekte Bedingungen:
Kaum Wanderer dank dichten Wolken, top Trails mit trotz Feuchtigkeit super griffigen Felspassagen und es wurden sogar alpine Tragepassagen geboten - wirklich beeindruckend 



 
Nach 500m sind wir schon auf dem ersten Trail




Einstieg zum Höhenweg




Ohne Worte 




Biker im "Märchenland"




Und die Tragetechnik wurde auch perfektioniert 

mehr Bilder in meinem Album.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Trekki (11. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...meine "Frau" reklamiert, dass KEINE Fotos vom Radfahren von der SAU-Tour kommen


Das wird wohl diese Ursache haben





Dabei hilft die SAU Truppe nur passiv





Wenn doch gefahren wurde, gehts mit Ellebogen zur Sache





Und einer freut sich, die anderen versägt zu haben





Jetzt ist es wohl klar, warum es keine Action-Fotos gab

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (11. März 2013)

Eine Mitfahrerin, die sich einfach so amüsiert, habe ich noch gefunden.




Keine Schadenfreude, kein Schweinekappenträger hängenlassen oder sonst noch etwas unanständiges. Sie ist einfach nur froh, so einen schönen Flowtrail zu surfen

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2013)

...und immer noch diese rattenscharfen TTB-Trikots, Hut ab davor!


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. März 2013)

Wettermelder D74: Alfter -1Grad,Schneefall Schneehöhe:15cm aaaaaaahhhhhhh

WO IST DER FEÜHLUNG


----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2013)

Frühling war letzte Woche, am Samstag war Herbst und jetzt ist halt wieder Winter 

Mal wieder ein Jahr ohne Sommer 

Gibt es schon einen Termin für die Ghetto-Weihnachtstour??? 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wettermelder D74: Alfter -1Grad,Schneefall Schneehöhe:15cm aaaaaaahhhhhhh
> 
> WO IST DER FEÜHLUNG



Hier ich habe ihn gefunden.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...39024788812.237082.31628138812&type=1&theater

Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2013)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> ...Die Lady hat einen echt "kernigen" Tritt drauf



dat Melli macht ja auch nix anderes...


Ghettotour, coole Idee. Würde diesmal auch glatt mitfahren. "Leider" werde ich mir wohl zu der Zeit den warmen Golf von Mexico über die Plauze spülen lassen


----------



## Pete04 (12. März 2013)

.('türlich hab' ich hier keinen Punkt geschrieben aber andere Sachen sind wichtiger für'n Forum...) Die BikerInnen haben ja schliesslich keinen ADAC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (14. März 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dat Melli macht ja auch nix anderes...:



Tja, am Sonntag wäre es "fast" auch das letzte malfür Sie gewesen. Muß das einfach mal loswerden: Einem Mitfahrer (Melanie) geht es nach der hälfte der Tour nicht gut und Sie muß zurück zum Auto. Aber das KEINER von den Mitfahrern auf die IDEE kommt, Sie zum Auto zu begleiten finde ich sowas von zum:kotz: Leute, sowas geht garnicht. Super Guide kann ich da sagen..........! Mal das Gehirn einschalten!

Mir ist sowas nämlich schon passiert, das ich bei einer Tour nicht mehr konnte und war heilfroh, das die Mitfahrer mir geholfen haben und sich um mich gekümmert haben und alles zum Rücktransport organ. haben

Thomas


----------



## BoosBiker (14. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, am Sonntag wäre es "fast" auch das letzte malfür Sie gewesen. Muß das einfach mal loswerden: Einem Mitfahrer (Melanie) geht es nach der hälfte der Tour nicht gut und Sie muß zurück zum Auto. Aber das KEINER von den Mitfahrern auf die IDEE kommt, Sie zum Auto zu begleiten finde ich sowas von zum:kotz: Leute, sowas geht garnicht. Super Guide kann ich da sagen..........! Mal das Gehirn einschalten!
> 
> Mir ist sowas nämlich schon passiert, das ich bei einer Tour nicht mehr konnte und war heilfroh, das die Mitfahrer mir geholfen haben und sich um mich gekümmert haben und alles zum Rücktransport organ. haben
> 
> Thomas



Hallo,
ich weis nicht was am Sonntag war ,aber ich finde es auch sehr wichtig und richtig den Mitfahrern in jeder Form zu helfen!!
Ich bin selber Diabetiker und bin manchmal auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen.Leider habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und versuche seit dem, mir selbst mein bester Helfer zu sein-aber das geht nicht immer!
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2013)

Die Kritik nehme ich an, auch ich habe nicht Begleitung angeboten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Kritik nehme ich an, auch ich habe nicht Begleitung angeboten.



Das kenne ich gar nicht von dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (15. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, am Sonntag wäre es "fast" auch das letzte malfür Sie gewesen. Muß das einfach mal loswerden: Einem Mitfahrer (Melanie) geht es nach der hälfte der Tour nicht gut und Sie muß zurück zum Auto. Aber das KEINER von den Mitfahrern auf die IDEE kommt, Sie zum Auto zu begleiten finde ich sowas von zum:kotz: Leute, sowas geht garnicht. Super Guide kann ich da sagen..........! Mal das Gehirn einschalten!
> 
> Mir ist sowas nämlich schon passiert, das ich bei einer Tour nicht mehr konnte und war heilfroh, das die Mitfahrer mir geholfen haben und sich um mich gekümmert haben und alles zum Rücktransport organ. haben
> 
> Thomas



Obwohl Du Recht hast,finde ich das man das nicht öffentlich diskutieren sollte!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Obwohl Du Recht hast,finde ich das man das nicht öffentlich diskutieren sollte!



Doch aber vielleicht etwas allgemeiner gehalten.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. März 2013)

Bei John kann ich nur sagen Wenn ich eins super finde, dann ist es das, wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat ihn auch zugibt und sich nicht rausredet.

Bei Frau Redfraggle: muß ich das jetzt verstehen???? Soll ich etwa Jeden einzelnen Mitfahrer vom Sonntag anschreiben?

Finde das gernicht mal schlecht, dieses Thema öffentlich zu diskutieren. Vielleicht rüttelt das mal einige wach.

Möchte da jetzt aber auch keinen Ärger vom Zaun brechen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. März 2013)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weis nicht was am Sonntag war ,aber ich finde es auch sehr wichtig und richtig den Mitfahrern in jeder Form zu helfen!!
> Ich bin selber Diabetiker und bin manchmal auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen.Leider habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und versuche seit dem, mir selbst mein bester Helfer zu sein-aber das geht nicht immer!
> Gruß
> Chris



So denke ich ja auch.Aber leider denken nicht alle so. Aber jemanden dem es schlecht geht, in einem fremden Gebiet, ohne Navi oder Karte alleine zurückfahren zu lassen. Das bringt mich halt echt in rage. Und das im TT. Vorallem es waren erfahrene Alpencrosser dabei. Zum Glück ist mir bei den Alpenüberquerunge mit Denen nicht schlecht geworden. Dann wäre ich jetzt der Ötzi.........

Machs gut Chris und bis bald mal und hüpf nicht soviel


Thomas


----------



## Sechser (15. März 2013)

Als Unparteiischer möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 
(Ich hatte nämlich gerade eine ähnliche Situation, in der ich (allerdings technisch bedingt) eine Tour abbrechen musste. Ein Kollege hatte ebenfalls einen Defekt, deshalb konnten wir zu zweit umkehren.)

1. Was da wohl passiert ist, geht gar nicht!!! Erst recht nicht bei physischen Problemen.

2. Dass ausgerechnet John sich hier als Einziger meldet, finde ich wirklich bemerkenswert. (Ich glaube, ich müsste lange nachdenken, bevor ich hier in der Gegend einen Fahrer mit ebenso großer Besonnenheit wie Erfahrenheit benennen könnte.)

3. Öffentliche Diskussion ist vielleicht übertrieben (Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei diesem Thema nichts zu diskutieren!), aber ein Bericht über das Geschehene (ohne Namen) ist vielleicht für die gesamte Gemeinde hilfreich, damit das nicht noch einmal vorkommt. Wir (die nicht dabeiwaren) sollten uns alle an die eigene Nase fassen und uns fragen: Wie hätte ich reagiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. März 2013)

(Edit: sag ich dir persönlich, Thomas)
Grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (15. März 2013)

Ich sehe dies so: Daywalker74 hat auf ein wichtiges Thema hingewiesen. Danke dafür. Leider berührt dies auch persönliche Informationen (Datenschutz etc.), die nicht öffentlich ausgebreitet werden dürfen. Ja: "dürfen", nicht "sollten".
Beides gleichzeitig zu erfüllen ist nicht immer einfach.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

Hubi weint !    

Was ist aus dem TT geworden zu dem ich früher als kleiner MTB Anfänger immer aufgeschaut hab ? 
Harte Kerle mit Auscheidungsrennen und Pannen en Masse ! Da wurden Trails rausgehauen da träumte jeder MTBler von, Fotosessions, Sommerevents und und und .....

Wo sind die gelbieben ? 
Stattdessen wird nun diskutiert wie bei Anne Will und Günter Jauch zum Quadrat. Sei's über's Wetter gerechtfertigt und gejammert als auch die Guidequalitäten in Frage gestellt. 

Leute klärt das doch wie anständige Menschen bei nem Bier an der Theke oder bewerft euch mit Matsch auf dem Trail. Hier wollen euch alle nur blau in blau auf den Trails rocken sehen, also haut wieder in die Kurbel und die Bilda's raus


----------



## Merlin (16. März 2013)

> Möchte da jetzt aber auch keinen Ärger vom Zaun brechen.



Ich denke, dafür ist es zu spät. Hättest du Ärger vermeiden wollen, wäre die etwas diplomatischere Gangart angebracht gewesen...

Trotzdem ist der Anlass für die Kritik absolut richtig, nur an der Form gibt es gewisse Zweifel.

Jerry hat es aber schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Jetzt sollte sich wirklich jeder mal fragen, wie er selbst reagiert hätte. Für mich, der selbst oft Touren guided, eine gute und wichtige Frage. Ich war zwar nicht dabei, kenne die Situation und die Rahmenbedingungen nicht...aber auch auf meinen Touren haben sich schon Leute ohne Rückbegleitung ausgeklinkt, zum Teil nach Stürzen. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, immer nachgefragt und Hilfe angeboten zu haben, aber vielleicht ist auch das nicht der richtige Weg. Kann man sich nach einem Sturz immer richtig einschätzen? Spielt da auch Stolz eine Rolle?

Ich werde mir daher den hier beschriebenen Vorfall zu Herzen nehmen, um nochmal über das Thema nachzudenken.

Und John, versteh meinen Beitrag bitte nicht als weitere Kritik. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, evtl. genauso entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2013)

Wer ist morgen an der Ruine?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. März 2013)

> Wer ist morgen an der Ruine?


Wenn das Wetter nicht alzuschlecht ist, ich. Ich Reise mit dem Rad an. Wer kommt mit, bei der Anreise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (16. März 2013)

Bin Morgen raus.

Bin immernoch erkältet. Viel spaß morgen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2013)

An alle,

wenn etwas schief läuft, ist Kritik angebracht und ich halte es wie John, dass berechtigte Kritik auch angenommen wird.

Aber wie hier dieses Thema diskutiert wird, ist, sorry für den Ausdruck, unter aller Sau!

Ich werde es nur kurz kommentieren und mich dann nicht mehr dazu äußern.

1. Es schaut nicht jeder jeden Tag in das Forum, so dass eine Antwort auch schon mal etwas dauern kann.

2. Eine Thread mit Anschuldigungen von jemandem, der nicht dabei war, zu beginnnen, und auch mit Formulierungen, die nicht richtig sind und nicht der Situation entsprechen, ist einfach armselig!



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...zurückzulassen ... in einem fremden Gebiet, ohne Navi oder Karte alleine zurückfahren zu lassen.  ...



Wenn jemand etwas zu sagen hat, dann bitte persönlich und außerhalb dieses Forums.
So, mehr werde ich nicht dazu sagen.

 @melli: Habe Dich bisher nicht erreicht, versuche es aber weiter.

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2013)

Eigentlich hätte ich schon Lust zu fahren. Wenn ich mir allerdings so die Bedingungen ansehe....isch weeß net. 
Schnee find ich ja klasse, aber dieses Dazwischengedönse, wie es gerade herscht.
Ich werde das Morgen doch eher kurzfristig entscheiden....


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier nicht dazu äussern.....

Jetzt mache ich es doch, in der Hoffnung das Thema hier beenden zu können.

In der Sache hat Thomas vollkommen Recht! Die Diskussion hier im Forum geht mir aber mittlerweile auch viel zu weit. Wobei ich es gut finde, wenn der eine oder andere damit zum Nachdenken angeregt wurde.

Als Haupt-Beteiligte möchte ich Euch jetzt ALLE bitten, die Diskussion hier im Forum zu beenden und bei Bedarf gerne ein persönliches Gespräch zu suchen.
Am meisten gefreut habe ich mich was das Thema angeht nämlich über eine PN von Manni.....  

 @Ralf,
sorry, aber ich war eben ohne Handy unterwegs. Lass es uns einfach gleich noch mal probieren.

Nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema:
Für morgen bin ich auch raus.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. März 2013)

Ich war eben im 7GB, nur Schneematsch und weiter oben hin und wieder eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Also wenn Morgen die bedingungen auch so sind, bin ich auch raus. Wenn die Straßen trocken sind, fahre ich eine RR Runde im Bergischen Landkreis.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Giom (16. März 2013)

war mit RR durch die Nordeifel unterwegs. Stassen sind ok, aber radwege kannst noch vergessen.


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2013)

Im Bergischen war es gar nicht so schlimm heute 







5 Tage ohne Bike führen bei mir schon dermassen zu Entzug, dass mir der Untergrund gar nicht aufgefallen war....


----------



## meg-71 (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Lust hätte ich für morgen ja schon, aber mache das vom Wetter abhängig.
Werde morgen früh noch mal hier reinschauen und mich äussern.




Gruß der meg


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

@melli: Dein Wunsch sei Befehl - Du bist die Einzige (da betroffen) die mit den  "Puscheln des Friedens" winken konnte... Wir haben im Team beim Trailsurfen an der Villeseenplatte mal 5 Minuten auf einen Collega gewartet; der kam...radelte weiter....und stellte dann seltsame Fragen: sehr ordentliche Gehirnerschütterung und pronto ins Spital verfrachtet...
...nach der Absolutionserteilung deinerseits jetzt aber mal bitte wieder geschundene Körper und blaue Trikots innet Forum! LG, der Pete



> So stark schlägt das Gewissen des Bäckers nicht, das darunter die Waffelverkäufe leiden.


 (...eine gering veränderte Zitatvariante eines geschätzten Bikecollega...)


----------



## meg-71 (17. März 2013)

Moin 

das Wetter und die Berichte von den Schlammverhältnissen lassen mich zu dem Schluss kommen das ich heute nur einen Runde auf der Straße drehe.
Werde wohl Richtung Rhein fahren, da ist heute der Rhiengoldexpress auf der rechten Rheinseite unterwegs.


Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2013)

Ruhig hier,aber bei dem sch.... Wetter!
Und ja Hubert,ich jammere über das Wetter,weil man
auch mal jammern muss!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ruhig hier,aber bei dem sch.... Wetter!
> Und ja Hubert,ich jammere über das Wetter,weil man
> auch *mal* jammern muss!



es sei dir gegönnt, schliesslich sind Frauen ja nich so wehleidig wie Männer und jammern daher sonst weniger


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. März 2013)

Nabend!

Wie siehts aus mit Morgen? 11Uhr an der Ruine?? Werde da sein.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## BoosBiker (23. März 2013)

11uhr ist ok.aber nicht an der Ruine.Wir treffen uns bei 18Grad in Spanien.Kannst die Ruine mitbringen.
Sonnige Grüße 
Chris


----------



## meg-71 (24. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit Morgen? 11Uhr an der Ruine?? Werde da sein.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Mit mir ist heute nicht zu rechen bin erkältet.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (24. März 2013)

hab Familientag


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. März 2013)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> 11uhr ist ok.aber nicht an der Ruine.Wir treffen uns bei 18Grad in Spanien.Kannst die Ruine mitbringen.
> Sonnige Grüße
> Chris



18Grad Plus?? Da schmeckt der Glühwein doch garnicht

Mek: Gute Besserung
John: Schönen Tag mit Deiner Familie

Ich fahr mal in die Kälte

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2013)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> 11uhr ist ok.aber nicht an der Ruine.Wir treffen uns bei 18Grad in Spanien.Kannst die Ruine mitbringen.
> Sonnige Grüße
> Chris


Mein lieber Scholli - da hatt ja jemand den Aufenthalt in Teutonien zum Urlaub gemacht....also gefühlt seh' ich mehr Spanien als heimische Fotos; der Chris ist gefühlter Spanier... ...aber immer schön die Rentenbeirträge HIER zahlen, sonst wird der Biker 120....


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2013)

da wo ich bin hats auch abgekühlt. von unangenehmen 26° heute morgen auf angenehme 22°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2013)

Da, wo Uwe und ich gestern waren,hat zumindest 
mal die Sonne geschienen.Und das war
in Deutschland.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da, wo Uwe und ich gestern waren,hat zumindest
> mal die Sonne geschienen.Und das war
> in Deutschland.



Da wo wir waren haben wir auch die Sonne gesehen. Auch wenn sich einige nicht sicher waren ob wir uns noch in Deutschland befinden.


----------



## BoosBiker (26. März 2013)

Oh - Was mache ich hier ohne Fahrrad?


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2013)

deine komischen bilder passen irgendwie zu den verknoteten kommentaren vom leeeve peete


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2013)

Ein Bike für unsere Barbara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27314

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (26. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ein Bike für unsere Barbara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27314
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ja,das wär's schon.Allerdings habe ich ein neues
Traumbike:das 29er von Ibis,ne wat geil.
Leider viiiiel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja,das wär's schon.Allerdings habe ich ein neues
> Traumbike:das 29er von Ibis,ne wat geil.
> Leider viiiiel zu teuer.



Willst du jetzt auch in die Racefraktion wechseln? Ich dachte immer die Genußbiker fahren 26ger oder 650b na dann spar mal schön.


----------



## meg-71 (26. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen

die dunkle Zeit des Mittelalter ist vorbei und die Bodenverhältnisse sind wieder akzeptapel.










und mein neues Spielzeug






Gruß der meg


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2013)

Ui, T-Castle mit Regenbogen...(mal geschwind im Bauerkalender gegoogelt...) 7 Monde Ernteausfall - 2013 wird ein Hartes!!!



> deine komischen bilder passen irgendwie zu den verknoteten kommentaren vom leeeve peete


@engry: aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43585) bin ich doch sehr bemüht MIT Bike die dunkle Forenseele zu erhellen, gelle? Ich turtel aber auch nicht an irgendwelchen Stränden mit Insulanerinnen.... (Mensch, und wahrscheinlich hat der Hörr Boosbiker ett auch noch ordentlich warm...)


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2013)

hi,
kann man die TT´ler zu einem Montag-Osterspazierfahrgang an der Ahr überreden? 

Wetter soll ja sonnig (7,5h Sonne), wenn auch bitterkalt werden 

Starten würde ich allerdings gerne erst so um 12.00 Uhr im Tal und nicht um 10.00 an der Ruine (ist ja schließlich nicht Sonntag  ).

grüße
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> kann man die TT´ler zu einem Montag-Osterspazierfahrgang an der Ahr überreden?
> 
> Wetter soll ja sonnig (7,5h Sonne), wenn auch bitterkalt werden
> ...



Wenn du noch einen findest, der in Deutschland verweilt. Viel Spaß. Und schöne Ostertage.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> kann man die TT´ler zu einem Montag-Osterspazierfahrgang an der Ahr überreden?
> 
> Wetter soll ja sonnig (7,5h Sonne), wenn auch bitterkalt werden
> ...



Ich so voll aus der Versenkung auftauch: Schade, dazu hätte ich große Lust, aber leider findet am Ostermontag ein Brunch statt, an dem ich nicht fehlen darf. Der Ostersonntag steht nicht zufällig als Alternative zur Verfügung? Da könnte ich nämlich...

Beginnt mal langsam damit, sein Fahrrad zu suchen (die körperliche Form dürfte allerdings noch viel schwerer zu finden sein): Eifel-Litti, der herzlich grüßt


----------



## Redfraggle (28. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> kann man die TT´ler zu einem Montag-Osterspazierfahrgang an der Ahr überreden?
> 
> Wetter soll ja sonnig (7,5h Sonne), wenn auch bitterkalt werden
> ...



Mich ja,können ja über den Grat laufen!


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2013)

äh,
meinte fahren 

und SCHEUNE!

Und Ende der Fastenzeit 

usw....


----------



## supasini (28. März 2013)

hört sich gut an. War heute mit sinux schon mal die Trails rund um Altenahr checken: oben auf dem Steiner Berg liegen noch Eisplacken, sonst ist der Boden aber meist griffig und trocken (oder gefroren )







die winterlich eingerosteten Knochen haben dann doch 'ne erfreulich gute Figur gemacht.  Nur die Kondition! ... wellness statt schnellness ist angesagt!!!


----------



## sinux (28. März 2013)

Mehr gibt's hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10448902#post10448902


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. März 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> hört sich gut an. War heute mit sinux schon mal die Trails rund um Altenahr checken: oben auf dem Steiner Berg liegen noch Eisplacken, sonst ist der Boden aber meist griffig und trocken (oder gefroren )


Kann ich bestätigen, war heute eine Runde zum Steiner Berg

Dort, wo bei der SAU Tour eine durchgehende Matsche war, sieht es jetzt so aus





Sehr angenehm fahrbar

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. März 2013)

Das kann doch nicht sein: SCHNEE:kotz:


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2013)

Kann da Jemand helfen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621716


----------



## shmee (29. März 2013)

Also ich wäre Montag dabei, müsste aber spätestens 17:30 im Ahrtal wieder gen Heimat, Familientreffen ist angesagt.


----------



## AnjaR (29. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> kann man die TT´ler zu einem Montag-Osterspazierfahrgang an der Ahr überreden?
> 
> Wetter soll ja sonnig (7,5h Sonne), wenn auch bitterkalt werden
> ...



Falls die weiße Pampe nicht wieder erscheint, wären wir auch dabei. Mir reicht's mit Schnee.

Gruß und frohe Ostern
Anja


----------



## Holzlarer (29. März 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein: SCHNEE:kotz:



Hehe, ja frohe Ostern!!!!!!





Nicht schlimm liebe Blumen, ich hab später genauso schlapp gemacht


Aber sehts mal postiv, selbst an Ostern bleiben die Wandermassen aus 





du bist ganz alleine im Wald 





und hast sogar ganze Ausflugsterassen für dich alleine






Ausserdem wie sagt man so schön:

THE SNOW MUST GO ON


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2013)

Hey Uwe,

haben die dich als Besitzer des Ahrtals eigentlich gefragt ob die in deinem Wald da überhaupt die ganzen Schilder anbringen dürfen ?






Die haben ja sogar extra neue Wege angelegt ! Aber wehe die Kids fangen mal an zu bauen.
Unerhöhrt sowas. Also wenn das Ahrtal mir wär, ich würd denen ..........

Im Ahrtal muss man dann in Zukunft mit noch mehr Wanderhorden rechnen !


----------



## route61 (30. März 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ausserdem wie sagt man so schön:
> 
> THE SNOW MUST GO ON


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> äh,
> meinte fahren
> 
> und SCHEUNE!
> ...



Also, ich wäre auch dabei. Allerdings ohne Scheune. Die liegt ja nicht wirklich im Ahrtal. Wo willste denn starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (31. März 2013)

Und was ist jetzt? 
Ich könnte morgen um 12 im Ahrtal sein. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2013)

12 Uhr am Altenheim?


----------



## sinux (1. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> 12 Uhr am Altenheim?



In Altenburg? Ich würde ja gerne das Wetter ausnutzen, muss das Thema aber noch familientechnisch ausloten


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2013)

Also, wer diensttechnisch frei hat und dieses ephische Hoch da draussen nitt ausnutzt gehört gegen Taschengeld >2 Euro verhauen! Viel Spaß im Altenheim! LG, der Pete, regelmäßiger Besucher derselben...(ui, hier könnte aber auch Zynismus enthalten sein...)


----------



## supasini (1. April 2013)

in altenburg?  ich bin badei!


----------



## supasini (1. April 2013)

http://www.maternus-senioren.de/altenahr ?
(Schulstraße in altenburg neben der schule? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (1. April 2013)

Bin leider raus. Ich drehe mit Peter ne Trails um Euskirchen Runde.


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> http://www.maternus-senioren.de/altenahr ?
> (Schulstraße in altenburg neben der schule? )



Ja


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2013)

12h fahrt Ihr erst los? Bei mir gings um kurz vor 8 los: Sonnenschein, -5°C





Daywalker, Asphaltjunkie und ich haben uns in Aalten zur CTF getroffen. 65km in Gelderland. Ergibt knapp 500Höhenmeter aber viele tolle Trails. Leider gibts von denen keine Fotos, wir mussten "leider" durchfliegen.

Aber einen Hügel mit einer MTB Runde war dort auch eingebaut













Ansonsten viele Wege wie hier





Und gute Stimmung - mein Rucksack war gefüllt





Und alle dürfen mich mal schimpfen: ohne Helm unterwegs 

-trekki


----------



## supasini (1. April 2013)

mal ein par Bildchen zur heutigen Tour:

Spielen am Teufelsloch:











Schieben zur nächsten Attraktion:






Vor der Rinne:






Serpentinenabfahrt WW7:

Kurve mit Umsetzen:






geht auch ohne:






Photokurve Koppen:











ist das schön, dass endlich Frühling ist! Schnee lag nur noch auf dem Steiner Berg (und an einigen Nordseitenstellen). Ich hatte nur vier Schichten übereinander an und teilweise war mir sogar warm geworden!!!


----------



## zett78 (1. April 2013)

@Trekki :  Kein schöner Land...ähm Helm!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. April 2013)

Nabend!

Das war Sie also, die CTF in NL-Highlands. Mal was neues gefahren. Fotos
Hätte eher geschrieben 65km und 2500Hm in etwas über 3 Std. Und dann geschrieben welche Angabe hier nicht stimmt. Aprilscherz

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (1. April 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hätte eher geschrieben 65km und 2500Hm in etwas über 3 Std. Und dann geschrieben welche Angabe hier nicht stimmt. Aprilscherz



Du HAST es geschrieben 

Mein Tip war, es war eine RTF und sie hat definitiv nicht in Holland stattgefunden!!!!

Gruss,
Melli, wieder daheim und so gar keinen Bock morgen arbeiten zu gehen


----------



## Airhaenz (1. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du HAST es geschrieben
> 
> Mein Tip war, es war eine RTF und sie hat definitiv nicht in Holland stattgefunden!!!!
> 
> ...



Da haben wir uns nur knapp verfehlt. Waren heute morgen ab 10.45 an den u.a. den selben Stellen


----------



## meg-71 (1. April 2013)

Von mir auch ein Paar Bildbeiträge.....

am Teufelsloch





es gehörte auch die Trailpflege nach dem Winter dazu





überall lauerten Schaulustige und Paparazzi





an der Rinne









und  immer wieder Stau im Osterreiseverkehr wegen Unfällen.





Danach ging es dann ohne weitere dokumentierten Zwischenfälle weiter.














Ein schöner Tag war das heute bei tollem Frühlingswetter und bester Begleitung.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mein Tip war, es war eine RTF und sie hat definitiv nicht in Holland stattgefunden!!!!



Es war eine CTF in Gelderland. Wobei einige sind mit dem Crosser gerfahren. Einem Rennrad würde ich die Strecke aber nicht zumuten.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

Schöne Fotos, schöne Tour!

Bomben-Wetter, bei 10° mehr wären uns sicherlich noch mehr (und dann nicht mehr so entspannte)Wanderer begegnet. 

So ist uns, auf der kompletten Ahrschleife bis zum Parkplatz retour, nur nettes Volk begegnet. 

Madame ist dann direkt mit "Drogen" ins Krankenbett und lässt schön grüßen, hoffe, ihr habt Barbara und Uwe noch am Steiner getroffen. 

Bis bald dann wieder
C.


----------



## Dart (2. April 2013)

Stimmt, das war eine schöne Tour bei dem herrlichen Wetter. Vielen Dank an die Guides und die Mitfahrer. Das hat nach der ewigen Tristesse der vergangen Wochen (Monate, Jahre ) so richtig gut getan. Aber die Anstiege waren schon schön knackig, die Beine brennen noch ganz ordentlich.

Viele Grüße und gute Besserung an Mirja!

Und ja, wir haben die beiden noch im Steiner Berg Haus getroffen. Schade, dass das mit dem Schaltwerk passiert ist, ziemlich unnötig sowas.

Die Bilder sind klasse geworden

Bei den Filmen sind ein paar nette Einstellungen dabei, ich schau mal, dass ich da kurzfristig was zusammengeschnitten kriege.


----------



## Handlampe (2. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns nur knapp verfehlt. Waren heute morgen ab 10.45 an den u.a. den selben Stellen



Wo ward ihr jetzt? In Holland oder an der Ahr?

An der Ahr haben wir nämlich eine Gruppe von Bikern an ihren Autos gesehen. Kölner und Düsseldorfer Nummernschilder. Ward ihr das?


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns nur knapp verfehlt. Waren heute morgen ab 10.45 an den u.a. den selben Stellen



Ihr wart auch im Pfälzer Wald???


----------



## Airhaenz (2. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo ward ihr jetzt? In Holland oder an der Ahr?
> 
> An der Ahr haben wir nämlich eine Gruppe von Bikern an ihren Autos gesehen. Kölner und Düsseldorfer Nummernschilder. Ward ihr das?



Yeap, das war meine Gruppe. Ich bin um 14.30 schon wieder zurück und der Rest hat noch einen Absacker über den Schrock gemacht.

 @surftigresa: Ja auch schonmal..Ich hab jetzt einen Camper  Wann campen wir zusammen


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> ..Ich hab jetzt einen Camper  Wann campen wir zusammen



...deine augen manchen bling bling und alles ist vergessen...


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...deine augen manchen bling bling und alles ist vergessen...


... da war aber von Zypressengrün bis Tschugg-Gelb alles im Einsatz am Hotspot Altenahr - gefühlte 16 BikerInnen in 20 Minuten schafft ja mancher Bikepark nitt... und trotz hartem Medikamenteneinsatz war deutlich wieder der bei Oldschoolbikern so verpöhnte Spaß zu bemerken...
 ...nach mehrmaligem Durchlauf auffem Beamer hammers den Hörrn Handlampe überführt - der iss nicht gestürzt inne Rinne: Da lagen 2 Euro! LG, der Pete


----------



## Dart (2. April 2013)

So, hier auch noch von mir ein paar Bilder:








Supasini in Action




Ob da noch ein paar Ostereier sind?


----------



## surftigresa (2. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> @surftigresa: Ja auch schonmal..Ich hab jetzt einen Camper  Wann campen wir zusammen



Ein Camper  Also nach 10 Tagen Camping an der Frostgrenze würde ich gerne warten, bis dass es zum Frühstücken wärmer als 2 Grad sind.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2013)

...kann man denn auch mal nur Programm abspulen und KEINEN Spaß haben? Der Gedanke reift im Brombeer rund um Altenahr zumindest einen Klappschemel zu verstecken für "Biken-on-demand!" Daumen druff für den tollen Tag gestern! ...und nicht vom zweiten Rudel überfahren zu werden in Hanglage...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2013)

So Kinners das Wetter soll ja gut werden am Sonntag. Wer also nicht bei Sit mitfährt und Lust hat was zu springen. Hier gehts los:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13764

Grüße Micha


----------



## supasini (3. April 2013)

ich hätte Lust - würde aber nicht nach Bonn kommen zum Start, sondern von Euskirchen aus losfahren. Muss das noch klären, hätte dann aber bei Bedarf auch massig Platz im Auto (4 weitere Biker mit Rädern maximal) 

P.S.: @Dart: schöne Bilder! schickst du mir die mal in voller Auflösung?


----------



## sinux (3. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hätte Lust - würde aber nicht nach Bonn kommen zum Start, sondern von Euskirchen aus losfahren. Muss das noch klären, hätte dann aber bei Bedarf auch massig Platz im Auto (4 weitere Biker mit Rädern maximal)



Interessant.....


----------



## Dart (3. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners das Wetter soll ja gut werden am Sonntag. Wer also nicht bei Sit mitfährt und Lust hat was zu springen. Hier gehts los:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13764
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Wir wollen kommen, fahren aber auch direkt dahin.


----------



## Dart (3. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> P.S.: @_Dart_: schöne Bilder! schickst du mir die mal in voller Auflösung?


 
Danke, Deine Bilder sind aber auch Klasse, vor allem immer im richtigen Moment abgedrückt.
Ich habe die Bilder bei meinen Fotos in voller Auflösung abgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. April 2013)

ach super - das hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, dass man die Bilder in so einer großen Auflösung hochladen kann! - damit erübrigt sich auch meine Anfrage an meg71 
Wenn jemand meine Bilder auch in besserer Auflösung haben will kann ich sie gerne ebenfalls hochladen!
4x Dart wird hochgeladen


----------



## Dart (3. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> ach super - das hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, dass man die Bilder in so einer großen Auflösung hochladen kann! - damit erübrigt sich auch meine Anfrage an meg71
> Wenn jemand meine Bilder auch in besserer Auflösung haben will kann ich sie gerne ebenfalls hochladen!


 
Ja, bitte, also meins mit gelupftem HR . Das glaubt mir sonst keiner


----------



## Redfraggle (3. April 2013)

Freu, endlich bin ich stolze Besitzerin einer Lefty !!!!

Danke an Carsten und Meg für die aufmerksame Suche!
Jetzt brauch ich noch nen neues Laufrad!

 @Meg:wolltest Du nicht was loswerden?


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2013)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/146416-dt-swiss-lrs-xr-4-2-lefty


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2013)

Willkommen im Club! Besorg dir schonmal Ohrstöpsel wegen der ständigen Sprüche bzgl. "halber Gabel"...  das sind die Wisskirchens sehr ausdauernd...


----------



## Redfraggle (3. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/146416-dt-swiss-lrs-xr-4-2-lefty



Danke, aber keine weißen Felgen!


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Ja, bitte, also meins mit gelupftem HR . Das glaubt mir sonst keiner



Wir glauben's .DE  War das eine Pein Euch so wildlustig vorbeifliegen zu sehen...


----------



## meg-71 (3. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Freu, endlich bin ich stolze Besitzerin einer Lefty !!!!
> 
> Danke an Carsten und Meg für die aufmerksame Suche!
> Jetzt brauch ich noch nen neues Laufrad!
> ...



Glückwünsch Du wirst sie lieben.

Was  brauchst du? Habe noch eine SI Vorbau/Schafteinheit 110mm +5°. 
Wenn Du ein Voderrad brauchst kann ich Dir erst mal eins leien. 
Was Du noch unbedingt braucht ist ein Steuersatz.

LG der meg


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2013)

Moin Barbara,
cool, herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Wenn ich mir allerdings ansehe, was der Meg so auf der Liste für dich hat, landest du am Ende doch bei einem runderNEUE(N)erten Rad 

Viel Spaß damit, bin gespannt, wie es ausschaut! 

grüße


----------



## supasini (4. April 2013)

naja, den Vorbau wirst du kaum brauchen können - es sei denn, du willst das Rad als Streckbank brauchen 
Nach dem Vorderrad würde ich im LB-Forum und im Beikmarkt suchen, bei dem angebotenen Satz wäre mir die Felge zu schmal. Die ist mit 2,4"-Reifen grenzwertig... (19 mm Innenweite)

da würde ich eher hier mal versuchen, was am Preis zu drücken: http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...annondale-lefty-vorderrad-dt-swiss-5-1d-felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. April 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps!


Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Grund meines Posts:

Lieber Guido,herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag









Uwe und Barbara


----------



## sinux (4. April 2013)

Ja noch ist heute.
Lieber Guido, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. April 2013)

Seh' ich ja jetzt erst: Lieben Dank für die guten Wünsche! Und bis bald mal wieder, ruft zuversichtlich: Euer

Derzeit-wahrhaftig-nicht-allzu-gut-in-Form-Litti (der sich aber sehr über die guten Wünsche freut und herzlich grüßt)


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2013)

Hi Eifel-Litti,
hoffe, ich darf noch nachträglich 

Alles gute und wir veranstalten sicherlich bald eine Reha-Tour mit Scheunen/Kuchen-Option 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2013)

P.S. 

Zur Info für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:  Die Touren eines im Forum bekannten Anbieters am Sonntag fallen leider alle aus... 

Schöne Sauerei. Schade für die Guides. 

Uwe, fahren wir eine alternative Tour  ? Wetter ist ja herrlich angesagt, 10° und 10h Sonne!

grüße
C.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. April 2013)

Lieber Sonnenmann mit 3 Ziffern im Namen drinnen: Auch nachträgliche Wünsche werden gern entgegen genommen, vielen Dank. 

Aber Reha-Tour: Klingt ziemlich gut. Wie wäre es, wenn wir gleich mal den übermorgigen Sonntag nutzen? In der folgenden Woche kann ich mal wieder nicht, der 21.4. ginge allerdings wieder.

Fragt mal vorsichtig: Eifel-Litti (ü50; ab nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit dann schon eher u60...)


----------



## supasini (5. April 2013)

am WE 21.4. sind so ziemlich alle im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs, so wie ich das sehe... Wenn du Lust hast meld dich mal!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Zur Info für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:  Die Touren eines im Forum bekannten Anbieters am Sonntag fallen leider alle aus...
> 
> ...



Das liegt daran das die sich alle bei uns für die Filty´s angemeldet haben


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. April 2013)

Uiuiui, ich habe ja gar keinen Überblick mehr: Pfälzer Wald in rund 2 Wochen, jetzt "die Filty's" (weiß gar nicht, was das ist): Ich warte am besten mal ab, was sich tut.

Alt und abgehängt: Eifel-Litti

P.S.: Herr supasini, isch melde misch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das die sich alle bei uns für die Filty´s angemeldet haben



Ne, ich vermute, von denen hat keiner so einen Sch... gemacht und die Behörden "heiss" gemacht...

grüße


----------



## Fungrisu (5. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Uwe, fahren wir eine alternative Tour  ? Wetter ist ja herrlich angesagt, 10° und 10h Sonne!
> 
> grüße
> C.



Am Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit ich wäre dabei.
Wann Wie Wo?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Redfraggle (5. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das die sich alle bei uns für die Filty´s angemeldet haben



Ne,leider hat ein sogenannter Waldfreund den Stefan
angezeigt.Was ein Blödmann.
Schade,war immer ein schöner Event.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. April 2013)

Ich weiß habe es in Facebook schon gelesen. Toller Typ.


----------



## Trekki (5. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine flotte 52er Runde beim CTF Brohltal fahren. Wer hat Lust? Start um 9h (oder 7h bei mir - gibt dann ca. 30km extra  )

-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (5. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich weiß habe es in Facebook schon gelesen. Toller Typ.



Einen Tag in der Woche möchte ich ein bisschen länger schlafen 
(muss Samstag arbeiten),daher muss ich Filthies nochmal 
verschieben.Meine neue Gabel werde ich aber bestimmt 
dort mal testen.Euch viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine flotte 52er Runde beim CTF Brohltal fahren. Wer hat Lust? Start um 9h (oder 7h bei mir - gibt dann ca. 30km extra  )
> 
> -trekki



Ich kenn die Strecke. Find sie ein wenig langweilig. Wir überlegen gerade "auf eigene Faust" im Brohltal zu fahren.


----------



## meg-71 (5. April 2013)

Nabend

ich bin am Sonntag mit den Rennfahrern in Kottenheim und mache Fotos.

Werde aber morgen ne Runde mit dem Rad fahren.

es grüßt der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. April 2013)

Moin!

Würde morgen entweder ne lange Rennradtour drehen oder ne schnellere Runde mit dem MTB von der Tomburg aus starten. Wer hat lust?? 

Ciao Thomas


----------



## shmee (6. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Strecke. Find sie ein wenig langweilig. Wir überlegen gerade "auf eigene Faust" im Brohltal zu fahren.



Bin ich dabei, war cool das letzte mal.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. April 2013)

Schnellere Runde ist nix für mich, werde aber ohnehin morgen mit Gattin den Wald durchtraben.


----------



## zett78 (6. April 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> ich bin am Sonntag mit den Rennfahrern in Kottenheim und mache Fotos.
> 
> ...



das gibt wieder Fotos vom Experten aumen:

bis morgen!!


----------



## surftigresa (6. April 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Schnellere Runde ist nix für mich, werde aber ohnehin morgen mit Gattin den Wald durchtraben.



Dann pass aber auf, dass der D-Zug Dich nicht überfährt 

Von mir auch noch (nachträglich) alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!! (spät, aber kommt von Herzen)


----------



## Trekki (7. April 2013)

Brohltal CTF war gut, am Anfang aber wg. vereister Strecke etwas problematisch. Auf einem Schlammstück mit Eisunterlage habe ich mich auch lang gelegt. Ausser einer Fangopackung ist aber nichts passiert.

Der Radclub hat wieder beste Verpflegung aufgefahren, das Wetter habt Ihr ja hoffentlich selbst erlebt. Anstatt der Rückfahrt mit dem Rad habe ich mich allerdings mittags mit meiner Familie in Bad Tönisstein getroffen und eine 12km Wanderung gemacht. Summe: 90km/1900Hm mit dem Rad, 12km/400Hm zu Fuss.

Jetzt bin ich wunschlos platt.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. April 2013)

Nabend!

Ein Teil von TT war heute mit dem Rennrad im Bergischem unterwegs. Sehr feine Tour hatte der Wolle da zusammengestellt
Es gab die üblichen Pannen und von 5 Gestarteten kamen 3 wieder zurück Am ende standen bei mir 202km und knapp 2000hm auf der Uhr.
Das Gyros hatte ich mir wirklich verdient

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. April 2013)

90km bei 1.900HM mit dem MTB; 202km bei 2.000HM mit dem Trennscheibenteil: Ich kenn Leute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (7. April 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> 90km bei 1.900HM mit dem MTB; 202km bei 2.000HM mit dem Trennscheibenteil: Ich kenn Leute ...



Tja, Normal ist halt anders


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> 90km bei 1.900HM mit dem MTB; 202km bei 2.000HM mit dem Trennscheibenteil: Ich kenn Leute ...



meine daten fürs gesamte bisherige jahr sind nicht viel höher, als die beiden touren summiert


----------



## Redfraggle (7. April 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> 90km bei 1.900HM mit dem MTB; 202km bei 2.000HM mit dem Trennscheibenteil: Ich kenn Leute ...



!

Tja, da war ich recht normal unterwegs:
RR,45 km,400 Höhenmeter; Richtung Bergisches.
Vierreifigen Untersatz zwecks Rücktransport gehabt !
Keine Einkehrmöglichkeit gefunden:Klausmann zu, Schmitzebud leer gegessen!
Aber egal, Wetter war fantastisch!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. April 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> meine daten fürs gesamte bisherige jahr sind nicht viel höher, als die beiden touren summiert



Und bei mir dürfte die Summe der beiden Touren in etwa dem entsprechen, was ich im vergangenen Jahr insgesamt zurückgelegt habe.

Beschämt grüßt: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Redfraggle (7. April 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Und bei mir dürfte die Summe der beiden Touren in etwa dem entsprechen, was ich im vergangenen Jahr insgesamt zurückgelegt habe.
> 
> Beschämt grüßt: Eifel-Litti



Da würde ein Bikekumpel sagen:Quitschi,Quatschi!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Keine Einkehrmöglichkeit gefunden:Klausmann zu, Schmitzebud leer gegessen!
> Aber egal, Wetter war fantastisch!



Ich habe noch eine Kuchenteke gefunden. Im Siegtal, Dattenfeld. Sehr Lecker, ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## supasini (7. April 2013)

ich bin auch zu ner kleine RR-Runde aufgebrochen: ein Müsliriegel, eine Trinkflasche.
bin dann erstmal über Bad Münstereifel und Schönau nach Wershofen hoch, runter an die Ahr, Stoppomat von Fuchshofen nach Reifferscheid, nach Adenau, keine Lust auf Bundesstraße mit Milliarden getunter Autos: rauf nach Hochacht, Kesselinger Tal, Kreuzberg, Sahrbachtal hoch, nach Scheuren und nach Hause. 1400 Hm und 112 km, Beine tun weh. k.A., wie man 200 km fährt!


----------



## Giom (7. April 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Kuchenteke gefunden. In Siegtal, Dattenfeld. Sehr Lecker, ist zu empfehlen.



jep 



supasini schrieb:


> ich bin auch zu ner kleine RR-Runde aufgebrochen: ein Müsliriegel, eine Trinkflasche.
> bin dann erstmal über Bad Münstereifel und Schönau nach Wershofen hoch,  runter an die Ahr, Stoppomat von Fuchshofen nach Reifferscheid, nach  Adenau, keine Lust auf Bundesstraße mit Milliarden getunter Autos: rauf  nach Hochacht, Kesselinger Tal, Kreuzberg, Sahrbachtal hoch, nach  Scheuren und nach Hause. 1400 Hm und 112 km, Beine tun weh. k.A., wie  man 200 km fährt!



so so... richtung ring


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. April 2013)

Ich bin raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich mußte leider letzte Woche und besonders gestern erkennen das ich den falschen Sport ausübe. Mein Körper, mein Kopf und nicht zuletzt die Jungs und Mädels gestern haben mir das klar gemacht. Ich werde also in Zukunft hier und auch im Wald nicht mehr präsent sein. Natürlich werde ich die Aktionen die ich angeleihert habe noch ausführen, aber dann ist Schluß!! Ich möchte mich nun hier bei allen für viele schöne Touren, gemeinsame Treffen und wunderschöne Abende bedanken. Ich wünsche allen noch viele trockene, sonnige Touren. Ich denke das ich mich in Zukunft auf das konzentriere was ich kann und das ist arbeiten.

Bis irgendwann, eine truriger Stunt-beck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2013)

wtf???????

midlife crisis?  verspäteter aprilscherz?  

machs so wie ich, laß den anderen ihr schneller-höher-weiter spiel und fahr für dich selber. denn ich glaube kaum, daß du vom bike lassen kannst. arbeit hin oder her.


----------



## supasini (8. April 2013)

Hey Micha - nix is! Ich wollte mir von dir doch noch das Hüpfen und Springen beibringen lassen (ich trau mich nämlich immer nie...) 

Gestern konnte ich leider nicht mit in die Filthys, da wir Besuch zum Frühstück da hatten und ich deshalb erst mittags los konnte.


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2013)

Stunt-beck, so einfach gehts nicht.
Ich hatte nach einer Begleitung für eine schnelle Runde gefragt und dann nur kurz zurück gemeldet, wie es war. Leider muss ich auch bis zum Ende vom Monat etwas kürzer treter (Dienstreise ...) und wollte mich vorher mach richtig platt fahren.
Die anderen Rückmeldungen sind bestimmt nur mit einem Grund: uns gegenseitig motivieren, das Rad zu nutzen. Und zwar so, wie es jedem Spass macht. Dabei gibt es natürlich nicht nur eine Art von Spass - schnelle Runde, Kuchenrunde, Asphalttrennerrunde, Schmitzbud-leerfressen Runde, Hüpferrunde, Fotosession, ...

Such Dir eine aus oder finde noch mehr. Es ist bestimmt etwas für Dich dabei!

-trekki, der Motivator


----------



## derAndre (8. April 2013)

Ich mische mich mal unbekannterweise ein (war ja gestern auch da). Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag oder ne schlechte Woche. Das kann an den Nerven nagen aber aufgeben ist keine Lösung. Mach ne Pause, mach was anderes, erinnere Dich an die großartigen Momente die Dir das Bike mit Sicherheit schon beschert hat und dann steig einfach irgendwann unvoreingenommen wieder auf's Bike. Eure Truppe gestern schien jedenfalls sehr lustig gewesen zu sein. Wäre doch schade sowas aufzugeben.


----------



## Blut Svente (8. April 2013)

ich hoffe dem Stund-beck is nur in der Backstube zu heiß geworden


----------



## Langenfelder (8. April 2013)

Ne ne ne so einfach wirste das Virus nicht los. 
Ich hab gestern auch gedacht " die haben die Sprünge größer gebaut, und da biste letztes Jahr noch drüber? " Ich musste auch wieder klein anfangen, und dann entwickelt sich so ein Gruppendings.
Wenn der das fährt dann kann ich das auch und schwupps machste all die Sachen vom Vorjahr.

man sieht sich und nicht in der Backstube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2013)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Ne ne ne so einfach wirste das Virus nicht los.
> Ich hab gestern auch gedacht " die haben die Sprünge größer gebaut, und da biste letztes Jahr noch drüber? " Ich musste auch wieder klein anfangen, und dann entwickelt sich so ein Gruppendings.
> Wenn der das fährt dann kann ich das auch und schwupps machste all die Sachen vom Vorjahr.
> 
> man sieht sich und nicht in der Backstube



Nu, dass war ja auch 'ne bärenstarke Vorstellung von 10-Mann-fahren-einen-Kurs inne Filthys! (Team IKEA) Gibt latürnich dem Backguide Sicherheit wenn's beim Vordermann mit dem Tempo über den Step-up klappt - da waren die Klein-Clubberer mit Familisch etwas zurückhaltender (was mit einerer "unterpumpten" Neugabel ganz sicher gesünder war...) Schreib isch dem guten Micha persönlich watt, datt Knopf-im-Kopf-Problem hammers alle (nennt sich Überlebenswille....) LG, der Pete, PanzerBäckereiFamilischHochschätzer...


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. April 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich mische mich mal unbekannterweise ein (war ja gestern auch da). Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag oder ne schlechte Woche. Das kann an den Nerven nagen aber aufgeben ist keine Lösung. Mach ne Pause, mach was anderes, erinnere Dich an die großartigen Momente die Dir das Bike mit Sicherheit schon beschert hat und dann steig einfach irgendwann unvoreingenommen wieder auf's Bike. Eure Truppe gestern schien jedenfalls sehr lustig gewesen zu sein. Wäre doch schade sowas aufzugeben.



Es geht nicht um einen schlechten Tag oder Woche. Es geht um mind. 15 Jahre 7 Tage arbeiten, in den letzten 5 Jahren max. insgesamt 3 Wochen Urlaub. Um *********** die dich einfach sitzen lassen. Das alles und noch mehr quitiert mir mein Körper mitlerweile mit kräftigen Schmerzen. Durch diese verliert das biken seinen Reiz. Und es kommen noch viele andere Sachen hinzu!!!!!
Es waren ja mehrere lustige Truppen dort. Ich sage ja auch nicht das alle aufhören sollen, sondern nur das ich für mich überlege damit Schluß zu machen. Die anderen haben auch ohne mich Spaß.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. April 2013)

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken für eure unterstützenden Worte. Es hat auch schon etwas geholfen. 
Für alle die meinen es wäre ein später Aprilscherz, keinesfalls es war mein Ernst. Wir werden sehen. Mal hören was der Arzt sagt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2013)

na, das hört sich aber weniger gut an 

ich hoffe, daß du trotzdem noch die zeit finden kannst, hin und wieder eine kleine runde zu drehen. denn den ausgleich brauchst du, bei dem ganzen streß und schlafmangel. wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, fahr einfach für dich alleine kleine runden, ohne druck vom team oder sonstwas. und wenn es nur ne halbe stunde ist, die du rauskommst. 
daß bei dir als selbständiger einzelkämpfer die gesundheit im vordergrund steht, ist natürlich klar. und wenn biken dann kontraproduktiv ist, muß es eben reduziert werden.

wünsche dir trotzdem, daß du bald wieder fit wirst!


----------



## Trekki (9. April 2013)

Ohne Deinem Artzt vorgreifen zu wollen: er wird Dich aber eher beim Arbeitspensum als beim Sport bremsen. In dem Sinne - gute Besserung.


-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (12. April 2013)

Viele Grüße aus ( dem leider regnerischen )Berlin!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ohne Deinem Artzt vorgreifen zu wollen: er wird Dich aber eher beim Arbeitspensum als beim Sport bremsen. In dem Sinne - gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> -trekki



Du hast falsch gelegen!! der Arzt meinte am besten noch mehr arbeiten und kein Rad mehr

Ich habe geantwortet das geht nicht, wenn ich kein Rad mehr fahre bekomme ich haue


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2013)

Wir müssen für Micha mal auf Gesellensuche gehen. Es muß doch in diesem Lande einen vernünftigen Bäckergesellen geben, der mal die nötige Entlastung schaffen kann.


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2013)

es wäre sicherliche einfacher, jemanden zu finden, der seine räder ausfährt, als jemanden, der ihm in der backstube hilft


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir müssen für Micha mal auf Gesellensuche gehen. Es muß doch in diesem Lande einen vernünftigen Bäckergesellen geben, der mal die nötige Entlastung schaffen kann.


Ich glaube eher nicht. Genau aus dem Grund und nur aus dem hat Maria ihre Bäckerei aufgegeben. Ein Glück, dass sie das konnte. Als Selbständiger nicht den kürzeren zu ziehen, ist schon schwer. 
Viel Glück dabei, Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir müssen für Micha mal auf Gesellensuche gehen. Es muß doch in diesem Lande einen vernünftigen Bäckergesellen geben, der mal die nötige Entlastung schaffen kann.



Du kannst ja umschulen Uwe


----------



## Miss Neandertal (12. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du kannst ja umschulen Uwe



Au ja, dann gibst bestimmt bald nen "Team-Tomburg-Kuchen" und das "Alfter-Mandelhörnchen"

Fahrt ihr am So irgendwo nett biken - Fluss mit A oder in die holländischen Gebirgszüge?
Wär doch mal nett, wenns mal wieder zusammen klappt?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

Wir würden bestimmt gerne mit euch biken, aber der Patrick ist da. Da können wir nicht bei euch mithalten

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du kannst ja umschulen Uwe



...ich dachte, du wolltest den Laden noch ein wenig behalten...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich dachte, du wolltest den Laden noch ein wenig behalten...



So, so du glaubst also ich könnte dir nichts beibringen


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So, so du glaubst also ich könnte dir nichts beibringen



Niemand kann mir mehr etwas beibringen.....ich bin alt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Niemand kann mir mehr etwas beibringen.....ich bin alt...



Na dann komm erst mal in mein Alter


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. April 2013)

Ihr Jungspunte!


----------



## Langenfelder (12. April 2013)

So einen " Gesellen " muss man sich auch leisten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2013)

.... alt wie ne Kuh ..... und lernt immer noch dazuuuh !


----------



## Redfraggle (12. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Niemand kann mir mehr etwas beibringen.....ich bin alt...



Armer alter Mann!
Hab Dich trotzdem lieb !
Jetzt scheint in Berlin die Sonne!
Will auch biken!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Will auch biken!!!!



aber doch bitte nicht in Berlin...


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2013)

> Na dann komm erst mal *(in),* mein Alter


Jau, so macht's Sinn! Für leichtes Blätterteigvorwalken soll dem Uwe sein' Muskulatur noch taugen! Sonst lass ihn Hörnchen machen...vorzugsweise A- und B- ... LG, der mit-ohne-Luft-Federer...


----------



## Redfraggle (12. April 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aber doch bitte nicht in Berlin...



Nun, es gibt ja auch ein Lokalforum Berlin-Brandenburg, aber mir würde schon so ein Klepper, auf dem in großen roten Buchstaben DB steht, reichen .


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2013)

Hab mal für Sonntag einen Termin für ein Auswärtsspiel gesetzt.
Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (13. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na dann komm erst mal in mein Alter


 Das ist relativ, sehr relativ  -  wenn man schon zum alten Eisen zählt, reif für den Schrottplatz ist man dann doch noch lange nicht ...


----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2013)

*Ein Tag in der Osteifel*


Wie fing der Tag an?

Eher durchwachsen:
Die mit 1,50 Euro schon im höheren Preissegment angesiedelten Freeridehandschuhe der Marke Obidrop, sollten sich im Laufe der Tour als echte Einweghheische erweisen, also quasi als kompostierbar (ok, doch gar nicht so schlecht)








Das Wetter, eher trüb, auch wenn schon nach kurzer Zeit die ersten Aussichten, wie hier auf den Laacher See, für die Strapazen der doch teilweise heftigen Rampen belohnten:







Wolfgang hatte wieder einmal eine Fahne:







Aber trotzdem sollte sich im Mittelteil  eine wirkliche Traumtour entwickeln.
Mit tollen Passagen in alten Steinbrüchen:







Northshore light Elementen:







Einem unglaublichem secret spot:












Tollen Passagen zwischen dicken Klumpen:







Tollen Aussichten:







Tollen Passagen in alten Steinbrüchen:







Jungen kletternden Menschen in alten Steinbrüchen:








Schöne Pausen in Osteifeler Metropolen:






Dann darf aber jetzt auch nicht der Endteil der Tour verheimlicht werden. Man darf ihn ruhig als zäh bezeichnen. Die Pfaddichte nahm ab, dafür gab es dann im herrlichen Abendlicht ein paar "nette" Abenteuer zu bestehen. Eines davon war die Durchquerung der Nette. Das Flüßlein ist schon etwas breiter...ohne trockene Füße klappte das nicht. 
Es gab aber keinen anderen Ausweg. Hinter uns lagen eine sehr lange Auffahrt auf...naja, wie soll man es nennen: Unterschlammter Wiesenweg im zwar idylischem, aber wohl seit Jahrem vergessenem Tälchen:






Vischeltal....nur steiler...

Und eine Abfahrt in einem, naja, eher dürftig kartographierten Abschnitt.
Dahin wollten wir nicht mehr zurück, also mußten wir durch den Fluß. Aber Keiner ist ertrunken und der Rest vom Schützenfest war dann nur noch quasi Ausrollen nach Rieden.
Nach ca. 1800 Höhenmetern (gefühlten 5000) auf 55 Kilometern war auch eine gewisse Müdigkeit in der Gruppe nicht zu verleugnen.

Die Sache schreit allerdings nach ein paar Optimierungen und Änderung der Fahrtrichtung nach einer Wiederholung.


----------



## AnjaR (14. April 2013)

Somit habt Ihr das Wetter ja super genutzt.
Wir haben am Wochenende den Umzug unserer Tochter nach Würzburg gemacht. da war leider nicht an biken zu denken.
Eine Wiederholung der optimierten Tour wäre toll.


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2013)

...und wieder ein kompetenter Haufen der *den* Sonnentag effizient genutzt hat, Hut druff!  ...und die "Spezialprüfung" auf Meister Eders Holzlatten: WOW! Mehr davon, Hell-Blau-Hemden! LG, der Pete, mit Damen unterwegs.... ...Dieser Weg....


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2013)

Also diese neuen Handschuhe von Uwe und der neue Helm von Chris!
Modisch absolut up to date!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also diese neuen Handschuhe von Uwe und der neue Helm von Chris!
> Modisch absolut up to date!



triste graue Farbkleckse, gegen mein Outfit von Samstag können die nicht anstinken und die korrekten Handschuhe sind auch noch auf dem Postweg !


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> triste graue Farbkleckse, gegen mein Outfit von Samstag können die nicht anstinken und die korrekten Handschuhe sind auch noch auf dem Postweg !



Nun ja du bekommst zumindest keine Probleme mit der Stylepolizei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2013)

Wobei wir ja anscheinend das gleiche fabel für Farben haben.
Frei nach dem Motto: "Grün und blau steht jeder S.. !"


----------



## Miss Neandertal (15. April 2013)

Hallo Tomburger,

gestern haben wir uns Carsten und Miriam angeschlossen und waren gemeinsam mit Micha an der Ahr - herrlich, war sehr schön und es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht 

wer mag kann ja mal schauen )
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252474&page=134

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2013)

Ich war auch unterwegs - schon wieder ohne Helm




-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich war auch unterwegs - schon wieder ohne Helm



hast ja ne ganz schöne spur hinterlassen


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2013)

nee, die Spur haben die Einheimischen hinterlassen


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich war auch unterwegs - schon wieder ohne Helm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir müssen dem John mal eine vernünftige Hose zu dem schönen Trikot schenken


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen dem John mal eine vernünftige Hose zu dem schönen Trikot schenken



Ich habe noch Wachsmahl stifte zum Ausmalen der Weißen Flächen.


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2013)

Spendenkonto?


----------



## Freckles (16. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich war auch unterwegs - schon wieder ohne Helm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist eigentlich dein Fahrrad?


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich dein Fahrrad?



Hab ich zuhause gelassen. Die Radklamotten nehme ich nur, weil diese beim Schwitzen angenehmer sind als Baumwolle.

Ab wann gibt es denn die TT Radhose?

-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (17. April 2013)

trekki schrieb:


> hab ich zuhause gelassen. Die radklamotten nehme ich nur, weil diese beim schwitzen angenehmer sind als baumwolle.
> 
> 
> 
> -trekki



:d:d:d


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2013)

Grüße aus dem Pfälzer Wald. Ich sag nur Eins: Ein Traum. Wir sind heute eine Tour gefahren mit, lass mich nicht lügen: 80% Trailanteil. Eine Abfahrt schöner als die Andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. April 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Pfälzer Wald. Ich sag nur Eins: Ein Traum. Wir sind heute eine Tour gefahren mit, lass mich nicht lügen: 80% Trailanteil. Eine Abfahrt schöner als die Andere.



Mein Reden seit Jahren, aber Du wolltest ja nie mit 
(ich glaube, dass musste ich hier schon einmal schreiben )

Viel Spass noch!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. April 2013)

Herr Handlampe und Co: Das klingt voll gut! Ne superjeile Zick wünscht grüßend: 

Eifel-Litti
(hoffentlich morgen Nachmittag mal für ein Stündlein auf dem kleinen Schwarzen)


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. April 2013)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass macht ein paar Bilder für mich mit und wenn es sich lohnt dann auch gerne Unterkunft sowie Tourvorschläge ( PN )


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2013)

Der "Pälzer Guide" ist schon daheim. Leider heute in der zweiten Tageshälfte ein wenig Pech mit dem Wetter. Dafür haben wir aber einen prima Fully-Singlespeeder gebaut .

Klasse Truppe . Hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir aber einen prime Fully-Singlespeeder gebaut .



oha, wen hat es erwischt??

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch noch, und besser Wetter!!

Grüße,
Angela


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2013)

Ich meine das ist kaputt gegangen (ist doch das Nicolai, oder?). 
Der Ast hatte den Durchmesser einer gut gefüllten Mettwurst und hat sich komplett durch das Schaltwerk gefräst.



surftigresa schrieb:


> Unzählige Treppen gab es auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> hat sich komplett durch das Schaltwerk gefräst.



Nicolai Fahrer stehen ja auf Frästeile am Bike...


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2013)

Autsch.... Nicolai war das Geburtstagskind???

Fiesere plan, hätte ein Kuchen es nicht auch getan 

Viel Spaß noch!

Grüße aus K
C.


----------



## surftigresa (21. April 2013)

Das ist doch der Manni!!!! Es gibt so viele Nikolais....


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Manni!!!! Es gibt so viele Nikolais....


Jetzt wo du's sagst: Genau - der Manni war's. 
Den Aufstieg (zur Materialschonung allerdings auf der Straße) zum letzten "Buckel" hat er aber locker pedaliert.


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2013)

Wie immer ein Trailträumchen durch den Pfalzwald. Und doch auch wie immer TT Touren mit kaputten Freiläufen, Sattelschrauben, Schaltwerken und hinterher hechelnden alten Männern nach der Winterpause.

Schön auch, wieder ein eingeborenes Gesicht aus dem Forum kennen gelernt zu haben. 

Aber bei 10 Grad und Trübheit, war der Wald heute doch nicht so verlockend und der Altenstift wurde gen Köln verlassen. Schade, verpasse ich den Vortrag Sturz Prophylaxe.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Nightjumper73 (21. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann es nur bestätigen, waren ein paar sehr schöne Tage....super tolle Trails und vor allem auch nach dem Radfahren sehr viel Spass gehabt....Super Truppe 

Also: gerne wieder

Und Chris : tanti Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Redfraggle (21. April 2013)

Der Angelo hat es ja schon gesagt,aber trotzdem nochmal:Super Truppe,super Trails,am Donnerstag super Wetter,lecka Essen und ein prima Guide.Das schreit nach Wiederholung.
@ Melli:der Carsten hatte wahrscheinlich dicke Klüsen vom feiern,konnte Fahrer geschweige denn Rad identifizieren!

Jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren?
Bin ja Strohwitwe und flexibel.


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2013)

Jau, sehr feine Sache war das.

Hier mal einen Dank an unseren Pälzer Guido:






Hermann, im Forum "Kelme": Premium Guide von den Gäsböcken im Pfälzer Wald. Kenner aller schmalsten Wege und feinsten Aussichten, Mitwisser von allen kleinen Geschichtchen rund um den Pfälzer Wald, seinen Bewohnern und Bikern, Mitausrichter eines schicken Marathons am Pfälzerwaldrand uswusw.  

So muß guiding. Immer einen Ausweg, wenn die Kundschaft mal Pudding in den Beinen hatte, immer feine Hütten für ausgiebige Rast im Ärmel und dann auch mal in der Abfahrt die etwas schnellere Fraktion vom Zügel lassen.

Perfekt


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2013)

die sind aber auch mit passendem gelände satt gesegnet da unten


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> die sind aber auch mit passendem gelände satt gesegnet da unten



Dat kannste laut sagen...bin ein bischen neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...
> @ Melli:der Carsten hatte wahrscheinlich dicke Klüsen vom feiern,konnte Fahrer geschweige denn Rad identifizieren!
> 
> Jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren?
> Bin ja Strohwitwe und flexibel.




Nur um das klarzustellen 

War mobil online, da ist nix mit Fotos...

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (22. April 2013)

Ja, in der Tat, ein super Wochenende, prima Leute, ein Top-Delux-Guide, im wesentlichen super Wetter und das Gebiet, hach, ein Traum. 

Danke noch mal an Uwe und alle anderen Beteiligten fürs stornieren, ähm, ich meinte organisieren.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. April 2013)

Heute ne Sonnenaufgangstour im 7 Gebirge gemacht. Ralf, das machen wir jetzt öfters. Wirklich klasse
Noch 2 Tage bis zum Urlaub

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (25. April 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Heute ne Sonnenaufgangstour im 7 Gebirge gemacht. Ralf, das machen wir jetzt öfters. Wirklich klasse
> Noch 2 Tage bis zum Urlaub
> 
> Ciao Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. April 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Heute ne Sonnenaufgangstour im 7 Gebirge gemacht. Ralf, das machen wir jetzt öfters. Wirklich klasse
> Noch 2 Tage bis zum Urlaub
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Genau, morgen früh stehe ich auch auf dem Ölberg und schau mir den Sonnenaufgang an.

Noch zwei Tage bis zum Urlaub, dann gehts ab in den Süden, wo es richtig warm ist und Sonnig.


----------



## surftigresa (25. April 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ..... wo es richtig warm ist und Sonnig.


 
Du meinst also so wie hier?


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2013)

Ich habe heute auch den Sonnenaufgang erleben dürfen: auf dem Rollfeld in Frankfurt. Bin wieder da!

-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (26. April 2013)

Sonntag 11.00 an der Tomburg;
Die Navigationshirne sind zwar alle im Urlaub, aber der Meg
kriegt auch ne schöne Runde hin!
Wird entspannt werden,also mitfahren (es sei denn es regnet aus Eimern).


----------



## meg-71 (26. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sonntag 11.00 an der Tomburg;
> Die Navigationshirne sind zwar alle im Urlaub, aber der Meg
> kriegt auch ne schöne Runde hin!
> Wird entspannt werden,also mitfahren (es sei denn es regnet aus Eimern).



Die Scheune wird auf alle Fälle zuverlässig gefunden.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (26. April 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Die Scheune wird auf alle Fälle zuverlässig gefunden.
> 
> Gruß der meg


----------



## AnjaR (27. April 2013)

Dabei.

Barbara, ich bin dann um 10:20 Uhr bei Dir.

Bis morgen

Anja


----------



## Redfraggle (27. April 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Dabei.
> 
> Barbara, ich bin dann um 10:20 Uhr bei Dir.
> 
> ...



Supi,freu mich!


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sonntag 11.00 an der Tomburg;



Das war lustig. Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## AnjaR (28. April 2013)

Ja, war ein schöner Tag mit tollen, entspannten Mitfahrern.
Und ich habe endlich die legendäre Scheune kennengelernt.
Gerne wieder.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. April 2013)

Am kommenden Sonntag könnte endlich mal was gehen bei mir. Wobei mir das Motto des heutigen Tages, nämlich "entspannt", ziemlich gut gefiele...

[email protected]?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (29. April 2013)

Wetter wird ja wieder besser, wie schauts denn für Mittwoch aus? 11Uhr ab Tomburg oder Alternativen?

Gruß der meg


----------



## AnjaR (29. April 2013)

Hi Micha,
ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren. Bleibe aber in heimischen Regionen (Naafbachtal & Co.). 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, sich mir anzuschließen. Gerne mit nachher Grillen bei uns im Garten.
Gruß Anja


----------



## meg-71 (30. April 2013)

Hallo Anja

 danke für das Angebot, werde aber hier in der Gegend eine Runde drehen.


Gruß der meg


----------



## surftigresa (30. April 2013)

Ich muss leider arbeiten 

Aber so wie es aussieht komme ich wenigstens zu einer netten Feierabendrunde mit anschliessendem Grillen


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu dem TT-Tripp in den Pfälzer Wald.
Bin eigentlich immer noch ziemlich begeistert und würde am liebsten direkt wieder hin. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum es nicht wirklich viele Bilder von mir von dem Tripp gibt: Der Fahrspaß war einfach zu groß.

Eine kleine Auswahl gibt es aber trotzdem:

Blauhemden am ersten Tag auf dem ersten Trail...und der ließ nicht lange auf sich warten...







Erste Schlüsselstellen:






...und die dann auch noch mit Aussicht:











Pausen in historischen Gemäuern, natürlich wieder mit Aussicht.





...und endlosen, undokumentierten Abfahrten. Der Grund ist oben nachzulesen.

Eine tolle Truppe:






Parkmöglichkeiten für die geliebten Zweiräder inclusive Platzreservierung:






Tolle Landschaften:






...und immer wieder diese schmalen Wege:


----------



## supasini (4. Mai 2013)

geile Sache - wär gern dabei gewesen , aber immerhin hat sich das stattdessen eingeschobene Lernwochenende gelohnt


----------



## shmee (4. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Jemand um 11 an der Ruine?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Mai 2013)

YEAH! I'll be there!!!


----------



## meg-71 (4. Mai 2013)

Melde mich auch mal für morgen.

gruß der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Mai 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Jemand um 11 an der Ruine?



Uwe und ich haben ne SIT-Tour,
aber vielleicht radeln wir uns über'n Weg,da wir im
Ahrtal sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Mai 2013)

Wir gehen buddeln. Der Trail soll ja fertig werden. Viel Spass allen.

@ Barbara: wenn du den Uwe siehst frag ihn doch mal ob er nun unsere Zeitungen gefunden hat.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Mai 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir gehen buddeln. Der Trail soll ja fertig werden. Viel Spass allen.
> 
> @ Barbara: wenn du den Uwe siehst frag ihn doch mal ob er nun unsere Zeitungen gefunden hat.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Die waren brav dort wo sie hingehören, im Zeitungskorb !


----------



## shmee (5. Mai 2013)

Na dann sag ich mal bis gleich an der Ruine.


----------



## meg-71 (5. Mai 2013)

Jo Sonne scheint, das wird heute ein Traum.Bis gleich.

Gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

der nichtgewerbliche Teil des Team Tomburg traf sich heute wie immer an der Ruine um das traumhafte Wetter mit der schönsten Nebensache der Welt zu nutzen.





Herrliche Aussichten boten sich uns auf dem Weg ins Ahrtal.





Es wurde Anfangs auch noch liebevoll miteinander umgegangen





den hier sollte es hin gehen.





Danach war dann schluss mit Lustig. Zügig wurde der Anstieg zu DER ROTEN BANK erklommen, um dann die Abfahrt nach Reimerzhofen zu beweltigen. Weiter ging es erst einmal über die Radwege an der Ahr, denn das ferne Ziel lautet ja Lennepfad und Winkelgasse.
Also mußte erst noch der lange Anstieg nach Ramersbach genommen werden bei dem sich Guido schon als Tempomacher outete. Die Abfahrt nach Bad Neuenahr wurde dann auf staubtrockenen Pfaden unter die Stollen genommen. Immer wieder ein Hochgenuss.
Auf dem Heimweg wurde dann Guido auf dem Radweg nach vorne beordert damit man in seinem Windschatten lutschen konnte. Am letzen Anstieg von Dernau nach Kalenborn war er dann nicht mehr zu halten unser Tempomacher. Am Schluss standen Heute 74km und 1450hm bei einem 14er Schnitt auf der Uhr. Es sei noch erwähnt das dies heute auch keine Kaffefahrt war denn es wurde nur kurz an der Tanke gehalten.

Es war mir ein Fest mit Euch!

Gruß der meg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Mai 2013)

Auch mal schön:

- keine Panne
- nie den Weg verfehlt
- sensible Gespräche, in denen es ausschließlich ums Schöngeistige ging (Autos, Fußball sowie Fra/ äääich komm nicht mehr drauf, was war noch das andere Thema?).

Auf baldige Wiederholung hofft: Eifel-Litti (grüßend)


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Mai 2013)

P.S.: Schöne Bilder und schöner Bericht, Micha


----------



## radjey (6. Mai 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Blauhemden


Die sind auch schon über die Grenzen des Ahrtals hinaus berühmt, wurde Dein Blauhemd doch direkt auf'm Flowtrail in Stromberg fachmännisch identifiziert


----------



## Chris_87 (6. Mai 2013)

radjey schrieb:


> Die sind auch schon über die Grenzen des Ahrtals hinaus berühmt, wurde Dein Blauhemd doch direkt auf'm Flowtrail in Stromberg fachmännisch identifiziert



Ich hab mal vor ca 2-3 Wochen Sonntags 2 von euch getroffen als als sich jemand auf dem Flowtrail hingelegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Mai 2013)

So sah es gestern bei uns aus. Hat sich aber gelohnt.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=655730657774700&set=oa.567281536639062&type=1&theater

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (6. Mai 2013)

In der Tat, eine ganz feine Tour gestern, Guido hat den Olli im Geiste gemacht und immer Vollgas gegeben. Außerdem war ständig die Rede von "Ich kenn da noch einen Trail auf dem Weg..."


----------



## Dart (6. Mai 2013)

War ja gestern einiges los an der Ahr, wobei auf den Trails wenig Wanderer und Biker unterwegs waren.

Uns hat es gestern auch ganz kurzfristig an die Ahr gezogen. Eigentlich wollten wir (Seelrider, Anja und ich) eine ausgedehnte Tour bei uns zu Hause fahren, wir standen schon mit den Bikes bei uns auf der Auffhart als wir so in die Sonne blickten und laut dachten: "Das wäre ein toller Tag für die Ahr!"
Also schnell den Fahrradträger montiert und ab die Post.

Von Dernau ging es dann über die Akropolis








mit leichten Orientierungsproblemen




zum Seilbahntrail




und dann rüber zum Steiner Berg, wo sich unsere kleine Gruppe noch vergrößerte. Der Konfuzius rollte gerade auf die Terasse als wir wieder aufbrechen wollten.

Gemeinsam ging es nun über Schrock rechts








wieder Talwärts und zurück nach Dernau.

Schade das wir sonst keinen getroffen haben.

Viele Grüße
Jörg

P.S. @Meg - schöne Bilder


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2013)

..man man man wieso habe ich an diesen Tagen immer Spätschicht


----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2013)

Jaja, ist schon eine traurige Entwicklung die das TT gerade macht. Alle sind in der selben Region unterwegs, und man schafft es noch nicht einmal einen gemeinsamen Treff für eine Pause zu kreieren. Ich sach ja: Biker sind und bleiben Einzelsportler.


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, leider bleiben nicht viele Mitfahroptionen, wenn einen der Kollege morgens um 10 Uhr versetzt... 

Nächstes Mal fahr' ich direkt zum Steinerberghaus.
Da trifft man bei so 'nem Wetter ja fast immer bekannte Gesichter 

Schön, dass ich Euch noch getroffen hab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Mai 2013)

Nabend!

Melde mich mal zuürck, vom TT-Urlaub auf Korsika. Kann nur sagen: Top Deluxe, die Insel. Sie hat soviel zu bieten. Manche Sachen waren einfach unglaublich. Bilder folgen noch. Möchte mich bei den Mitfahrern nochmal herzlichst für diese Woche auf dem Rennrad bedanken.

Aber der größte DANK geht an den Frz. Reiseleiter Giom. Ohne Dich wäre vieles anders (schief) gelaufen. Oder soll ich schreiben: garnichts gelaufen??

Am ende standen 680km und 11500Hm auf der Uhr. Also, ne lockere Feierabendrunde 

Bis bald im Wald

Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, leider bleiben nicht viele Mitfahroptionen, wenn einen der Kollege morgens um 10 Uhr versetzt...
> 
> Nächstes Mal fahr' ich direkt zum Steinerberghaus.
> Da trifft man bei so 'nem Wetter ja fast immer bekannte Gesichter



Wie wär's denn um 11 an der Tomburg. Da kannst du eigentlich sicher sein, bekannte Gesichter zu treffen.


----------



## meg-71 (6. Mai 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jaja, ist schon eine traurige Entwicklung die das TT gerade macht. Alle sind in der selben Region unterwegs, und man schafft es noch nicht einmal einen gemeinsamen Treff für eine Pause zu kreieren. Ich sach ja: Biker sind und bleiben Einzelsportler.



Hallo Uwe

es ist ja nicht so das wir nicht daran gedacht haben. Aber da der Guide mal wieder noch einen Trail, noch mehr Kilometer und noch mehr Höhenmeter fand war zum Schluss noch der Zeitdruck da weil die Mittfahrer noch abendliche Verpflichtungen hatten.

es grüßt die Friedenspfeife reichen der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe
> 
> es ist ja nicht so das wir nicht daran gedacht haben. Aber da der Guide mal wieder noch einen Trail, noch mehr Kilometer und noch mehr Höhenmeter fand war zum Schluss noch der Zeitdruck da weil die Mittfahrer noch abendliche Verpflichtungen hatten.
> 
> es grüßt die Friedenspfeife reichen der meg



Ne,ne ihr seid ja um 11.00 an der Ruine gewesen,keine Kritik an Euch.
Dort ist der sonntägliche Teamtreffpunkt, aber bitte kein Fass aufmachen
wir mögen uns doch eigentlich alle !


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2013)

... und die Signatur von meg ist die beste!

-trekki


----------



## Freckles (6. Mai 2013)

Wer's wie wir gestern Abend verpasst hat, der Beitrag ist absolut sehenswert!

Horizonterweiterung mit Harald Phillip 

http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bc=_197018594&bccode=bfs

Viele Späße beim Gucken!


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... und die Signatur von meg ist die beste!
> 
> -trekki



!!!!!


----------



## der.anderehelge (6. Mai 2013)

Melde den holzlarer und mich gut gelaunt zurück aus dem Vinschgau. Kann zumindest bis 2300m üNN schneefreie Wege melden. Wäre fast der erste gewesen, der sich dieses jahr über die Hitze beklagt.












hinter mir fährt (in Vinschgauer Nationalfarben?) der Markus von der Pension Obstgarten. Ohne Ihn hätten wir wohl nicht auf die Spitze gefunden. Und ohne Ihn wären wir wohl am nächsten Tag nicht völlig verkatert gewesen. Grillabende hab ich schon besser überstanden.


----------



## Seelrider (6. Mai 2013)

Servus,

Jörg, sehr schöne Bilder von unserer spontanen Entscheidung zur Ahr zu fahren. Es war eine sehr entspannte Tour ohne Pannen und Stürze, eigentlich zu entspannt für dieses Forum.




Für mich seit Oktober, der erste längere Ausflug mit dem MTB und dann bei solchem Wetter.
Ich liebe den Winter und den Schnee und Skifahren, aber dann im Frühjahr kann ich es kaum mehr erwarten wieder mit dem MTB auf Berggipfeln zu stehen.  
Das Kind im Mann lebt und der Weg bleibt das Erlebnis.
Grüße an das TT


----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Melde den holzlarer und mich gut gelaunt zurück aus dem Vinschgau. Kann zumindest bis 2300m üNN schneefreie Wege melden. Wäre fast der erste gewesen, der sich dieses jahr über die Hitze beklagt.
> Grillabende hab ich schon besser überstanden.



Na, das freut mich aber. Wir (aus KBU: der Herr Sontach, mein Bruda und ich) fahren heute abend los und werden dann ab morgen mit nem Haufen anderer alter Männer unsere Zelte (resp. Altherren-gemäß: Wohnwagen) im Vinschgau aufschlagen und den Schnee gucken gehen.
Das mit dem Grillabend werden wir dank ausgefuchstem Langzeittraining sicher irgendwie hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (10. Mai 2013)

Anja und ich wollen heute um ca. 15:30 ab Nachtigallental starten. Mitfahrer willkommen .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Dart (10. Mai 2013)

Hi Helge,

tolle Bilder und der Schnee hatte sich ja schon ganz ordentlich zurückgezogen. Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Live-Bericht.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2013)

Geht am Sonntag was ab der Tomburg?  Wetter soll ja nicht wirklich toll werden. Ich hatte auch mal angedacht im unteren Ahrtal zu fahren. Würde gerne mal einen netten neuen Wegabschnitt runterfahren, den ich bis jetzt nur hoch geschoben habe. Startort wäre allerdings dann nicht die Ruine, sondern z.B. Walporzheim.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. Mai 2013)

Bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## meg-71 (10. Mai 2013)

Sonntag bin ich dabei wenn das Wetter stimmt( Pussymodus an( brauche kein Sonnenschein aber auch keinen Regen)Pussymodus aus).
Walporzheim ist auch in Ordnung.

Gruß der meg


----------



## surftigresa (10. Mai 2013)

Melde mich gut erholt zurück aus dem Land, in dem man anscheinend nur noch 29er und die mit den ganz dicken Reifen kaufen kann 

Zwei Wochen lang feinste 25°C und Sonne .... hätte ich doch blos nicht arbeiten müssen  Aber immerhin konnte ich ein paar Teambildende-Massnahmen gemeinsam mit den Kollegen auf dem Trail bestreiten 

Heute morgen am Frankfurter Flughafen erst einmal den Bäcker überfallen, sind so langsam glaube ich wieder alle Defizite ausgeglichen 

Sonntag kann ich nur dabei sein, wenn es regnet  Bei gutem Wetter bin ich wie es jemand so schön formuliert hat "kommerziell unterwegs".....

 @Helge,
schöne Fotos habt Ihr da mitgebracht


----------



## meg-71 (11. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht der Plan jetzt für morgen aus? Wenn das Wetter so ist wie Heute bin ich dabei, 11Uhr ab Walporzheim?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Mai 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Plan jetzt für morgen aus? Wenn das Wetter so ist wie Heute bin ich dabei, 11Uhr ab Walporzheim?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Wir machen's vom Wetter abhängig,also später nochmal 
reinschauen.Falls wir fahren,dann ab Walporzheim.
Gute Nacht und vielleicht bis später.


----------



## meg-71 (12. Mai 2013)

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2013)

Wir würden gerne eine Stunde verschieben. Also um 12 Uhr ab Walporzheim am Parkplatz an der Ahrbrücke.


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Mai 2013)

Ok


----------



## meg-71 (12. Mai 2013)

OK in Lauerstellung


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Mai 2013)

Seit ihr auch 2 mahl in eine Hagelschauer reingekommen wie wir ?


----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Seit ihr auch 2 mahl in eine Hagelschauer reingekommen wie wir ?



Ähh... nö...


----------



## meg-71 (12. Mai 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Seit ihr auch 2 mahl in eine Hagelschauer reingekommen wie wir ?



Wir sind nur naß geworden wiel wir wie immer Freudentränen gelacht haben.
Ansonsten hatten wir die Sonne im Herzen dabei, sodaß der Regen nicht so schlimm war. Zahlreiche Hütten und eine Klimastation säumten unseren weg.
Ich durfet auch ein Paar schöne neue Wege kennen lernen die eigenlich " Standartrepertrior "sind und immer gefahren werden.

Alles in Allem ein schöner Tag der feucht fröhlich endete.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (12. Mai 2013)

Ja schön war's.
Richtig nass wurden wir erst bei der letzten
Abfahrt.Glücklicherweise hatten wir aber Regen-
Sachen dabei,so hielt sich alles in Grenzen.


----------



## jokomen (13. Mai 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> hinter mir fährt (in Vinschgauer Nationalfarben?) der Markus von der *Pension Obstgarten*....



Ist ja witzig, da haben wir auch gepennt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Mai 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wir sind nur naß geworden wiel wir wie immer Freudentränen gelacht haben.
> Ansonsten hatten wir die Sonne im Herzen dabei, sodaß der Regen nicht so schlimm war. Zahlreiche Hütten und eine Klimastation säumten unseren weg.
> Ich durfet auch ein Paar schöne neue Wege kennen lernen die eigenlich " Standartrepertrior "sind und immer gefahren werden.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön Formuliert


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2013)

Mensch war das eine geile Woche







Fangen wir mit einem Überblick der Strecke:





Dann ging es nach einer langen Autoanreise nach Nizza und Übernachtung auf der Fähre los....


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2013)

Nun ganz im Süden: Bonifacio


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2013)

bzw. 4. Radtag... es geht weiter
nun der Westküste hoch...






mit Urlaubsfeeling


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2013)

nun kann die Reise verinnerlicht werden...







Ich werde zurückkommen!!!!!!!!





Aber erst...... da rein!


----------



## Trekki (13. Mai 2013)

Giom schrieb:


>



Darf ich ein schönstes Bild küren?

Danke für die Bilder!

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2013)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## route61 (13. Mai 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Darf ich ein schönstes Bild küren?
> 
> Danke für die Bilder!
> 
> -trekki



Jaaa, das Bild hat was!


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Mai 2013)

Korsika ist Geil, war auch schon öfters dort.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Mai 2013)

Tolle Bilder. Könnte 
Das war sooo eine klasse Woche


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder.



danke, sind aber nicht alle von mir; das ist eine Mischung aus den Bildern von uns allen. Also einige davon hast du selber geknipst


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2013)

geil! Ich möchte auch mal Urlaub nehmen können und mit euch fahren 

Aber immerhin waren wir 4 Tage im Vinschgau Beiken:


Fahrradparkplatz auf dem Campingplatz:






Aufstieg zur Spitzigen Lun - wo ist der verdammte Weg?!






oben! (2326 m)






Abfahrt:











Ein Traum!

Campingidylle






Pittus on Trail






Freibier an der Wohnwagenbar nach ner Regentour






Es war ein Fest!!!


----------



## Holzlarer (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

wow was für eine Flut von genialen Bildern

3 völlig unterschiedliche Urlaube( ich bezieh die Harzer-Fraktion mal mit ein), aber jedes mal viele glückliche Gesichter.

Spitzige Lun= Traum, kann ich nur bestätigen, vor allem so früh im Jahr schon möglich das mit dem Sonnenpanorama war uns aber leider auch nicht vergönnt

VG Dirk


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2013)

Schöne Dackelschneiderrunde auf Korsika. Clevererweise die Ostküste ausgelassen, ist nämlich nicht soo schön. 

Aber eigentlich ist die Insel zu schade für Asphalt bzw. man freut sich irgendwann auf eine Gerade. 

vor ca. 20 Jahren.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2013)

auf arte läuft gerade diese woche eine 5 teilige doku über korsika, jeweils von 19:30-20:15. sehr schöne aufnahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. Mai 2013)

Was geht denn Sonntag?
11.00 an der Ruine wird wohl schwierig,da wohl kein 
wirklich Ortskundiger verfügbar.
Könnte mir natürlich von Uwe nen Track basteln lassen,
hätte jedenfalls Lust zu fahren,da Sonntag auch das bessere
Wetter werden soll.
Bitte um Feedback


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Mai 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Was geht denn Sonntag?
> 11.00 an der Ruine wird wohl schwierig,da wohl kein
> wirklich Ortskundiger verfügbar.
> Könnte mir natürlich von Uwe nen Track basteln lassen,
> ...



Wir fahren, kannst bei uns mit fahren


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2013)

Wer ist denn jetzt in Dietz alles am Start?


----------



## Freckles (16. Mai 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt in Dietz alles am Start?



Thomas, Wolle, John & Gernot mit Ambitionen auf Sieg . 

Und dann die Grill- & Chillfraktion Micha, Jörg, Anja & Angela


----------



## Dahoeni (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind drei Leute die anschluss an eine tolle Gruppe Mountainbiker sucht, wir sind im alter 26 bis 29 Jahre.
Gerne würden wir auch in einen Verein beitreten finden jedoch leider keinen hier in der Grafschaft und Umgebung...
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir einer weiter helfen kann und freue mich demnächst mal mit euch zu fahren 

Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Thomas, Wolle, John & Gernot mit Ambitionen auf Sieg .
> 
> Und dann die Grill- & Chillfraktion Micha, Jörg, Anja & Angela


 
Dann wünsche ich der ersten Gruppe viel Erfolg und Euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (16. Mai 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich der ersten Gruppe viel Erfolg und Euch viel Spass



Spaß? Bei dem Sch....wetter? Naja, wir werden das Beste draus machen.
Hoffentlich hat die Sonne doch noch Erbarmen mit uns und zeigt sich am Himmel. Z.Zt. lacht sie jedenfalls dicke Tränen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Mai 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Spaß? Bei dem Sch....wetter? Naja, wir werden das Beste draus machen.
> Hoffentlich hat die Sonne doch noch Erbarmen mit uns und zeigt sich am Himmel. Z.Zt. lacht sie jedenfalls dicke Tränen.



Was redest du denn da????????????? Am Samstag um 12 Uhr kommt die Sonne und geht am Sonntag um 14 Uhr, wenn nicht hilft das hier bestimmt.

@ Melli du kannst noch dazustoßen es fehlt noch ein Grillmeister bzw. Meisterin


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Mai 2013)

Will nicht in Dietz fahren,muss ja eh arbeiten.
Aber Sonntag will ich biken und suche Mitfahrer und
wusste schon vorher,wer alles in Dietz fährt.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Mai 2013)

Wieder mal: Ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht und sehe frühestens Mitte Juni wieder eine Möglichkeit. Aber dann...

Allen schon mal schöne Pfingsttage, erfolgreiche Abenteuer und häppi trähls. Es grüßt: Eifel-Litti


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was redest du denn da????????????? Am Samstag um 12 Uhr kommt die Sonne und geht am Sonntag um 14 Uhr, wenn nicht hilft das hier bestimmt.
> 
> @ Melli du kannst noch dazustoßen es fehlt noch ein Grillmeister bzw. Meisterin



Das geht leider nicht. Nachdem ich den Korsika-Bericht gelesen habe steht fest, dass ich mir über Pfingsten ein Trainingalager suchen muss.... sonst sehe ich zum AlpenX ganz ganz alt aus 

Also: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter.... Nur schlechte Kleidung....

Gruss,
Melli, gerade 45Minuten mit ganz schlechter Kleidung nach Hause geschwommen.... Wer konnte denn auch ahnen, dass es regnen würde?????


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Mai 2013)

Nabend!

Hey Micha: Wenn Du Melli dazu kriegen willst, bei uns die Grillmeisterin zu machen, dann mußt Du die MIETEN

Das schöne Wetter kommt Sa/So
Freu mich auf Diez

Melli: das Trainingslager sollte aber länger dauern als nur über Pfingsten Wir überlegen uns schon, Dich beim Cross schon um 7 Uhr loszuschicken. Wir starten dann erst gegen Mittag........

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Mai 2013)

Dahoeni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir sind drei Leute die anschluss an eine tolle Gruppe Mountainbiker sucht, wir sind im alter 26 bis 29 Jahre.
> Gerne würden wir auch in einen Verein beitreten finden jedoch leider keinen hier in der Grafschaft und Umgebung...
> ...



Hi Daniel!

Wir sind zwar kein Verein, nur eine Interessengemeinschaft. Wir treffen uns meistens Sonntags um 11Uhr an der Tomburg. Die ist in Rheinbach-Wormersdorf. Von dort starten wir meistens unsere Touren. Über neue Gesichter freuen wir uns immer. Aber vorher hier reinschauen. Wir machen auch schon mal Auswärtsspiele. Das sind Touren außerhalb des TT-Gebietes

Also, Herzlich Willkommen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seelrider (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,

schöne Fotos aus dem Vinschgau und von Korsika, da freue ich mich gleich noch mehr auf die Abenteuer und Erlebnissen auf den Wegen und Pfaden in den Bergen.

Den 24h Teilnehmern wünsche ich viele schnelle und unfallfreie Runden. 
Ach ja, bringt doch einen Pokal für das TeamTomburg mit. 

Servus


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ?...... Wir treffen uns meistens Sonntags um 11Uhr an der Tomburg.......
> 
> Also, Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Nur wer zu langsam ist, der muss schon um 7:00Uhr losfahren


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Mai 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Thomas, Wolle, John & Gernot mit Ambitionen auf Sieg .
> 
> Und dann die Grill- & Chillfraktion Micha, Jörg, Anja & Angela



uiuiuiui der weg von 2 auf 1 kann aber verdammt steil sein. viel glück und erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> uiuiuiui der weg von 2 auf 1 kann aber verdammt steil sein. viel glück und erfolg



sind doch zwei orange dabei die machen das schon


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> sind doch zwei orange dabei die machen das schon



die einen fahren im orangen` bereich, die anderen sind blau...

viel erfolg und möglichst wenig nässe von oben!


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Mai 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> sind doch zwei orange dabei die machen das schon



genau genommen sind es 3 tomburger 2 müllmänner und ein beigekaufter

 ich wette dagegen vll macht es denen ja beine


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> genau genommen sind es 3 tomburger 2 müllmänner und ein beigekaufter
> 
> ich wette dagegen vll macht es denen ja beine



Na ds wollen wir doch hoffen


----------



## Nightjumper73 (19. Mai 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Will nicht in Dietz fahren,muss ja eh arbeiten.
> Aber Sonntag will ich biken und suche Mitfahrer und
> wusste schon vorher,wer alles in Dietz fährt.




Hi Barbara, 

mein Bike ist zur Zeit nicht "greifbar".  Würde deshalb morgen aufs RR wechseln und wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schuettet morgen um ca. 11 Uhr aus Rheinbach in die Eifel ( Westrunde ) starten.....Lust?


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Mai 2013)

Moin!

So, nach 14 Stunden Schlaf geht es mir jetzt auch wieder gut.

Die Schlacht in Diez ist geschlagen.  Team Panzerknacker/Herren landete auf dem zweiten Platz. Wie letztes Jahr. Die Ersten waren einfach nicht zu knacken
War aber ein klasse Rennen und das alles bei Kaiserwetter. Besser konnte es garnicht sein.Orga war wiedermal vom feinstem.Ein riesieges Dankeschön an Alle im Camp der Panzerknacker Fotos kommen bestimmt noch von den Anderen, wenn die ausgeruht sind

Bis bald im Wald

Ciao Thomas


----------



## shmee (20. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch zum 2 Platz. 

Die anderen sind doch eh alle gedoped.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2013)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> 
> mein Bike ist zur Zeit nicht "greifbar".  Würde deshalb morgen aufs RR wechseln und wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schuettet morgen um ca. 11 Uhr aus Rheinbach in die Eifel ( Westrunde ) starten.....Lust?



Hallo Angelo,
sorry habe ich erst heute gesehen,da wir Samstag Termin festgezurrt
hatten und da habe ich morgens gar nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut.
MTB war gestern auch die bessere Wahl, da nächste Woche in der Provence
auf RR, yippeh!


----------



## othom (20. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch zum 2ten Platz...

Ich hoffe auch auf schönes Wetter kommendes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (20. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> So, nach 14 Stunden Schlaf geht es mir jetzt auch wieder gut.


Ja, der Schlafmangel war schon heftig. Einige Fotos kann ich beisteuern.



Der daywalker war einfach zu schnell, den habe ich  nur von hinten erwischt.




Hier gerade noch von der Seite




Und der Kollege rollt gerade nach einem Einsatz zurück ins Lager, also gemütlich und glücklich.

Und hier, die Sachen dich ich NICHT  gebaucht habe



Reservefahrrad, Überschuhe, Winterschuhe, Regenumhang, Schutzblech, Werkzeug - das Wetter war einfach nur toll!

Das Wichtigste: ich habe in der ganzen Zeit nur aus der Ferne einmal einen Rettungswagen gehört. Im Rennen ist also niemanden etwas ernsthaftes passiert.

-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2013)

Wir haben es jetzt tatsächlich geschafft eine IG für den TT-Tripp 2013 zu öffnen. Jeder der Interesse hat kann beitreten und sich dort genauere Infos holen. 
Es gibt zwar zur Zeit noch nicht viele, aber kann ja noch werden.

Zur IG geht es hier


----------



## meg-71 (20. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir noch ein Paar Bilder vom 24h Rennen in Diez. Am Einsatz der Fahrer/innen kann nicht gezweifelt werden





















Gruß der meg


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2013)

Einfach nur toll! Also, für die Bereitschaft Fotos zu teilen und ein solch' fein Stellchen dafür gewählt zu haben...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. Mai 2013)

Schöne Actionfotos!


----------



## Trekki (20. Mai 2013)

Die Runde bestand aus 3 Segmenten von etwa gleicher Länge.
1) Start/Ziel. Schotterstrecke durch den Start/Ziel Bereich und das Fahrerlager, Asphaltiert parallel bzw. über eine Hauptstraße bis in den Wald. Kaum Höhenmeter.
2) Wald. Einstieg über eine lehmige Wiese, 20% Trail-Rampe auf eine Waldautobahn, Waldautobahn mit wechselnder Steigung, weiter auf Waldautobahn mit Gefälle (sehr schnelles Stück), 90° Kurve in eine Rampe hinein bzw. aus dem Wald heraus.
3) Downhill. Wiesenstück, Schotterweg, FUN-Strecke (s.u. und Bilder von meg), Bachüberquerung auf einer Behelfsbrücke

Meg hat die Actionsfotos am Einstieg zur FUN-Strecke gemacht. Da wurde es ruppig. Zuerst eine Wiese mit ca. 400BPM (nicht das Herzchen, die Federgabel) dann ein ruhiges Stück mit 2 x 90Grad Kurven an 3 Lamas vorbei. Was die 3 Nachmittags gemacht haben, schreibe hier ich lieber nicht. Anschliessend nochmals eine Wiese, das beste Teilstück überhaupt: ein Wiesentrail mit flowingen Kurven und wieder BPMs ohne ende.

Zusammenfassend: die Strecke ist um längen besser als die Duisburger Strecke, mit 3km leider etwas kurz. 80Hm pro Runde war OK.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2013)

Hi John, 
schöne Fotos+Bericht!

Letzteres ist ja auch nicht schwer, in Diisburg ist ein MTB ja überdimensioniert, da reicht auch Opas Damenrad 

Bis die Tage auf dem Rad mal wieder?
sun909


----------



## Freckles (21. Mai 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Und hier, die Sachen dich ich NICHT  gebaucht habe
> 
> 
> 
> Reservefahrrad, Überschuhe, Winterschuhe, *Regenumhang*, Schutzblech, Werkzeug - das Wetter war einfach nur toll!



Das hätte ich ja dann doch gern gesehen!!!


----------



## Trekki (21. Mai 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Das hätte ich ja dann doch gern gesehen!!!


Zum sehen hast Du doch das Foto.  Im Renneinsatz sehen gibts nicht, der Umhang ist nur für den Weg zum Start und warten in der Zone.

-trekki


----------



## Freckles (21. Mai 2013)

Ach schade, ich hatte dich schon vor meinem geistigen Auge an den Lamas im Regenumhang vorbeifliegen sehen. Was glaubst du, was die geguckt hätten


----------



## Dart (21. Mai 2013)

@Meg: Tolle Bilder 

@ Rest: Schöne Berichte

Ich bin jetzt auch endlich dazu gekommen, die paar Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, mal hoch zu laden. Die restlichen sind mehr oder weniger mit den schon geposteten identisch.

Hier der Gernot in Action:




Und hier die Einfahrt bzw. der Einlauf des erfolgreichen Herren-Teams:






Wie die anderen ja schon geschrieben haben, war es eine tolle Veranstaltung bei perfektem Wetter. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die klasse Atmosphäre in unserem Lager .

Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Jahr (dann aber in einem 6er Team).


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe war keine Bilder aber ich möchte mich auch bei allen Panzerknackern bedanken. Es war schön mit euch zu fahren. Hoffe doch das wir nächstes Jahr wieder mind. 2 Teams zusammen bekommen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Mai 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes in die Runde gefragt: Meine jüngere Tochter sucht ein altes Rennrad, das sie als Kleiderstange (!) für ihre Studentenbude nutzen möchte. Super Idee, werden vermutlich alle in einer Mischung aus Betroffenheit, Empörung und Amüsiertheit sagen, aber ich habe mir auch schon den Mund fusselig geredet ("Nur mal so zur Info: Fahrräder sind gar keine Möbelstücke" etc.). War ihr egal.

Die Frage lautet also: Hat jemand so was übrig? Oder weiß näheres? Rahmengröße egal, gern poppig, wobei das Rad noch Laufräder und Lenker haben sollte. Alles andere darf fehlen. Bitte Nachricht an mich per PN.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Mai 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes in die Runde gefragt: Meine jüngere Tochter sucht ein altes Rennrad, das sie als Kleiderstange (!) für ihre Studentenbude nutzen möchte. Super Idee, werden vermutlich alle in einer Mischung aus Betroffenheit, Empörung und Amüsiertheit sagen, aber ich habe mir auch schon den Mund fusselig geredet ("Nur mal so zur Info: Fahrräder sind gar keine Möbelstücke" etc.). War ihr egal.
> 
> Die Frage lautet also: Hat jemand so was übrig? Oder weiß näheres? Rahmengröße egal, gern poppig, wobei das Rad noch Laufräder und Lenker haben sollte. Alles andere darf fehlen. Bitte Nachricht an mich per PN.
> 
> Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti



Ist doch schön,wenn die jungen Leute kreativ tätig 
sind und so ein altes Schätzchen noch eine Bestimmung
bekommt.Leider kann ich nicht weiterhelfen,meins wird
nächste Woche die Provence kennenlernen,freu!


----------



## supasini (21. Mai 2013)

Da ja alle hier nur noch ihren Vergnügen nachgehen haben mein Bruda und ich mal wieder uns auf die Pflicht besonnen und sind zur Patrouillenfahrt ins Ahrtal aufgebrochen. In Altenahr gestartet über den Rotweinwanderweg über Burg Are und WW 10 Richtung Hilberath, dann zur Akropolis:












hier ist alles soweit in Ordnung, die Trails sind ordentlich, der Ginster blüht.

weiter zum Schwedenkopf: In den Weinbergen wird gearbeitet, die Stöcke gebunden. Sehr gut so!
Vom Schwedenkopf lassen wir den Blick prüfend übers Land schweifen, nicht ahnend, was uns bei näherer Betrachtung noch bevorsteht:






weiter über die Rotweintraverse, die sich in gutem Zustand präsentiert, über den Rotweinwanderweg bis zum Pfaffenberg um die Bunte Kuh zu fahren.
Dort das erste Entsetzen: überall neue Schilder im Zuge des Ahrsteigs montiert. 






Und auf dem Stck zwischen Altenahr und Mayschoss gibt es keinen Ahrsteig! Dort hat man offensichtlich keine zertifizierungswürdige Streckenführung gefunden! Na gut, uns soll es Recht sein 

Also in die Serpentinenabfahrt zum Hotel "Bunte Kuh" gestürzt. Völlig geschmeidiges Surfen durch die Kurven: das ging doch früher schwieriger?!

Unten angekommen wird die Ahr gekreuzt. Der prüfende Blick zurück in die Weinberge zeigt, dass hier alles in schönster Ordnung ist:






Aber die Ahr! In erbärmlichem Zustand. Nichts mit klar sprudelndem Quellwasser, das zum Laben und zum Lagern in der Au einläd, sondern eine undefinierbare braune Masse wälzt sich durch unser geliebtes Tal. Ob da der Vischelgott seine Finger mit im Spiel hatte?!






Schnell rauf auf die Katzley, links wieder runter. Gut, den einen Baumstamm, der dort im Weg liegt, haben wir schnell beseitigt, der Trail ist was sehr feucht, aber gut fahrbar. Das war früher viel schwieriger! Da mussten wir doch Kurven schieben oder wenigstens mehrmals probieren!!!
Rauf Richtung Alfred-Dahm-Turm durch Schlamm, dann weiter Richtung Steiner Berg über die Höhe. spätestens hier wird uns klar, was nicht stimmt: die Auffahrt ist viel steiler und länger geworden, die Abfahrten kürzer und einfacher. Zum Steiner Berg zieht es sich unendlich, das war früher auch nicht so! Da sind wir Sprintrennen zur Windbruchfläche gefahren, heute hab ich sogar ein Stück geschoben!
Immerhin liegt auf dem Steiner Berg kein Schnee mehr - wenigstens etwas.
Dafür hat der Ginster, der noch nicht mal blüht und das Auge erfreuen kann, den Weg total zugewuchert, so dass wir mit unseren schmalen Rennlenkern (740 mm) kaum durchkommen.
Die Abfahrt ist teilweise in erbärmlichem Zustand: mehrmals rutschen uns beide Räder in voller Fahrt weg, die ganzen Drainagen scheinen nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
Schrock recht ist dann wieder dieselbe Leier wie oben schon angestimmt: viel zu einfach, alles fahrbar!






Da ist man fast dankbar, dass man viermal vom Rad muss, weil Bäume über den Weg liegen.
Der neue Radweg ist auch noch nicht fertig, das Langfig-Tal (sprich: Langfich-Tal) ist gesperrt.

Völlig fertig und frustriert machen wir uns wieder auf den Wg nach Hause. Es hatte so verheißungsvoll angefangen, aber es zeigt sich, dass der TT-Wahlspruch die Welt verändert: Wir waren nicht zum Spaß da!


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Aber die Ahr! In erbärmlichem Zustand. Nichts mit klar sprudelndem Quellwasser, das zum Laben und zum Lagern in der Au einläd, sondern eine undefinierbare braune Masse wälzt sich durch unser geliebtes Tal. Ob da der Vischelgott seine Finger mit im Spiel hatte?!



ach was, die ahr wollte sich bloß sinux` hose anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2013)

Selber schuld, hättest lieber der BeÄmWeh die Ahr gezeigt, da besteht garantiert mehr Übungsbedarf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2013)

Team TomMalojaSinis


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2013)

hast das wichtigste vergessen: 

Team TomMaloja*LV*Sinis


----------



## sinux (21. Mai 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hast das wichtigste vergessen:
> 
> Team TomMaloja*LV*Sinis



Maloja bitte streichen, die Butz vom supa.... ist nix Maloja. Wer rausfindet watt dat för en Butz es, kricht vun mer en lecker Bierche em Huus om Steiner Berch....


----------



## meg-71 (21. Mai 2013)

Ein Paar Tomburger haben dieses Wochenende ihrem "Vergnügen" im erweitertem Ahrtal gefröht, und waren Wandern. Dabei sind mir ein Paar schöne Fahrzeuge vor die Linse gefahren...

























Ein wenig offtopic aber ich hoffe es gefällt.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Mai 2013)

Super Fotos und den Pril-Porsche würd ich sofort nehmen!

  @Sini:komisch Uwe und ich meinten letztens noch, daß die Serpentinen
am Alfred Dahm Turm schwieriger geworden seien?!


P.S.;den lila farbenen natürlich auch!


----------



## Freckles (21. Mai 2013)

Super Bilder, Meg! Auch die von Diez . Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja sowas von unverlogenem Selbstbekenntnis! Bietet Esjod sowat als Trikot an? Ab 3XXL würde so der glückliche Jagdpächter viel weniger Arbeit am geschossenen Biker mit Aufbruch verweilen müssen... Einfach ein prima Design, und auch noch in Grunzig-rosa!
Beeindruckt wo Wanderers Wege so kreuzen, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Maloja bitte streichen, die Butz vom supa.... ist nix Maloja. Wer rausfindet watt dat för en Butz es, kricht vun mer en lecker Bierche em Huus om Steiner Berch....



engelbert strauß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> engelbert strauß ?



prima - jetzt zahlst du!


----------



## jokomen (22. Mai 2013)

Da müsst Ihr Euch aber beeilen mit dem Ausgeben. Die Bude soll ja in Kürze schließen, ein neuer Pächter war nicht in Sicht....


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2013)

Leiider wahr, ist auch käuflich zu erwerben. Wir können ja sammeln, die 580.000 Eur dürften doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2013)

genau, die tt-shirt-aktion dürfte doch genug kohle abgeworfen haben, die derweil auf den cayman inseln verschimmelt


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Mai 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> genau, die tt-shirt-aktion dürfte doch genug kohle abgeworfen haben, die derweil auf den cayman inseln verschimmelt



Was heißt hier verschimmelt. Der Cayman steht vor meiner Tür. Natürlich in TT Lackierung

Der Verwalter


----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2013)

Tach zusammen,
Samstag soll lt. meinem Wetterbericht tatsächlich trocken werden...

Wetter Dernau-Klick

Da es Sonntag wieder eher grausig ausschaut und ich dringend noch ein paar HM brauche, würde ich gerne so um 11.00 Uhr im Ahrtal starten. Ziel und alles weitere ist noch unklar. 

Freiwillige können sich gerne bei mir melden 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Der Cayman steht vor meiner Tür. Natürlich *in TT Lackierung*



Na immerhin.


----------



## AnjaR (25. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So, *nach 14 Stunden Schlaf* geht es mir jetzt auch wieder gut.
> 
> ...



Hast Du es gut gehabt, ich bin von Diez aus direkt nach Schwetzingen in unser Gemeinschaftsquartier (Schule) vom Deutschen Turnfest in Mannheim gefahren. Die Nächte bis heute waren mit ca. 4-5h Schlaf doch etwas kurz. Dazu kam dann jeden Tag Sport, Fortbildungen und Turnmessenbesuch. Bin heute nach Hause gekommen und habe morgen bereits um 9 Uhr wieder Lehrgang. Irgendwie klappt das bei mir mit dem Ausschlafen nicht.
Danke an Alle in Diez für die tollen Bilder, die aufmunternden Worte und den tollen Teamgeist. 
Gruß Anja


----------



## surftigresa (26. Mai 2013)

Aber dafür warst Du doch auch nur im Grill & Chill Team.  Da bist Du doch gut erholt in Deine Turnwoche gestartet 

*ganzschnellwegduck*

Melli


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Komisch, 11 Uhr und keiner an der Tomburg??? Ist doch richtig schön hier oben. Dichtes Schneetreiben........
Man, ist das ein SCH...... Wetter:kotz:

 @Anja: Was soll man dazu noch schreiben So ist das halt im Berufsleben.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekki (26. Mai 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ach schade, ich hatte dich schon vor meinem geistigen Auge an den Lamas im Regenumhang vorbeifliegen sehen. Was glaubst du, was die geguckt hätten


Heute Nachmittag habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin mit Umhang eine Runde gefahren. Incl. Winterschuhe und Regenhose.

Daywalkers Bewertung vom Wetter stimme ich voll und ganz zu!

-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (26. Mai 2013)

Höhö, mal ein schönes Naselangmachbild an alle Daheimveregneten:


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2013)

hier gibts dafür christstollen (mit marzipan!!) und glühwein, wer will da schon dackelschneider fahren...


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Mai 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Höhö, mal ein schönes Naselangmachbild an alle Daheimveregneten:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

Aber echt he, da waate ich lieber durch hüfthohen Schnee wie mit soner Asphalttrennscheibe in der Embryonalstellung durch die Gegend zu fahren


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2013)

als ehemaliger Fireblade-Reiter solltest du bzgl. Embyonalhaltung die Füße lieber still halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

Das warvoll entspannend ! Die Nadel durfte nur nie unter 130km/h fallen,sons wurds was viel Gewicht aufm Handgelenk


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2013)

Memmen, das kann man doch wunderbar verbinden.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> als ehemaliger Fireblade-Reiter solltest du bzgl. Embyonalhaltung die Füße lieber still halten...



Wollen wir es mal so ausdrücken, wer will denn schon Fireblöd fahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wollen wir es mal so ausdrücken, wer will denn schon Fireblöd fahren



Stimmt, eigentlich ein langweiliges Mopped. Nie kaputt, immer gleichmäßige Leistung am Hinterrad,kinderleicht zu bewegen. Kein vergleich zum bayowarischen und italienischen Edelschrott, da is wenigstens für Spass in der Schrauberhölle garantiert


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Stimmt, eigentlich ein langweiliges Mopped. Nie kaputt, immer gleichmäßige Leistung am Hinterrad,kinderleicht zu bewegen. Kein vergleich zum bayowarischen und italienischen Edelschrott, da is wenigstens für Spass in der Schrauberhölle garantiert



Bis auf die Langeweile könnte man denken du schreibst über meinen italienischen Schrott!!!! Der ist auch nur zur Inspektion in der Werkstatt. Anders kenne ich das gar nicht. Man sollte über eine rote Diva doch nicht so sprechen oder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Zwei erhärtete fronten 
Ich sach auch nix mehr, ich bin nämlich seit 2009 raus.
Hat 13 Jahre ohne Organspende gut gegangen, 
man muss sein Schicksal ja nich ständig herausfordern


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2013)

Lass uns die Friedenpfeife rauchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Genau ... ne dicke Pief !


----------



## surftigresa (27. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil: der Uwe postet ein Bild mit Sonne und schwups scheint sie auch auf unseren Trails 

Danke Häuptling!!!!!  Gib uns mehr davon 

Grusss,
Melli, glücklich und zufrieden zurück von der Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Mai 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sehr geil: der Uwe postet ein Bild mit Sonne und schwups scheint sie auch auf unseren Trails
> 
> Danke Häuptling!!!!!  Gib uns mehr davon
> 
> ...



Wird ja auch mal Zeit Ende Mai!
Wir hatten heute auch wieder Traum Wetter!
Euch auch viel Spaß beim Trailrocken.


----------



## Dart (28. Mai 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wird ja auch mal Zeit Ende Mai!
> Wir hatten heute auch wieder Traum Wetter!
> Euch auch viel Spaß beim Trailrocken.


 
Ja, Ja, macht uns nur eine lange Nase.
Aber ich gönne es Euch 

Da ja diverse Touren über das verlängerte Wochenend abgesagt wurden, habe ich mal für alle Frustrierten und Sympathisanten hier einen Termin für heute Abend eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14008


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2013)

Beim Anschauen der RRler-Flucht ausse sonnige Hochburg bekomm ich doch glatt...Neid! Da mers abber unter sachkundiger Führung den Naafbach queren durften - iss datt schön wenn man so Netzwerk hatt! Werde trotzdem ein potentiell leerstehendes Domizil in Alfter an marodierende Stundenten untervermieten mit dem Hinweis die Besitzer seien bespaßt in den Süden...da muss der Uwe halt mit dem 9er-Eisen paar Couchpotatoes Richtung Bahndamm versenken... Erlöse gehen anne DIMB! Bird's Eye, der Pete.


----------



## surftigresa (28. Mai 2013)

Uwe, wir brauchen neue Sonnenfotos!!!!!!!! Der Regen kommt schon wieder, mach das bitte wieder weg


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Mai 2013)

Der Regen, kommt und bleibt.

Heute Abend auf dem Ölberg. Richtung Köln strahlend blauer Himmel. Die andere Richtung: die schwarze Front.Blitze zuckten über die Eifel und den Westerwald. Sah schon sehr beeindruckend aus, was da auf einen zugezogen kam.Also nix wie heim. Pünktlich an der Haustür fing es dann auch an zu schn... äh meine regnen.

Schönes Wetter erstmal adeeeeeee

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (29. Mai 2013)

Sonntag soll an der Tomburg die Sonne scheinen 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder eine Sonnenauf- bis -untergangstour machen? Um das Versäumte der letzten Wochen/Monate nachzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2013)

yr.no sagt hierzu:
Sunrise 05:26
Sunset 21:32


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Mai 2013)

Wahnsinn, man draußen frühstücken ohne das die Tasse voller wird vom Regen


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Mai 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sonntag soll an der Tomburg die Sonne scheinen
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder eine Sonnenauf- bis -untergangstour machen? Um das Versäumte der letzten Wochen/Monate nachzuholen



Gute Idee! Aber nicht dieses WE. Fahre am Sonntag Marathon


----------



## supasini (30. Mai 2013)

Rhens? und was ist Samstag? - RTF RSV Euskirchen?!


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Mai 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Rhens? und was ist Samstag? - RTF RSV Euskirchen?!



Herr Sini: Samstag=Arbeitstag bei mir
               Ja, wollte in Rhens fahren.

So, nun zu heute. Sehr schöne Runde in Nideggen gedreht. Bin doch immerwieder überrascht, wieviel HM man in diesem doch recht kleinen Gebiet erkurbeln kann. Untergrund auf den viiiieeellleenn Trails doch teilweise rechts schlüpfrig

Ciao vom Nidegger Herzbube


----------



## Blut Svente (30. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Aber nicht dieses WE. Fahre am Sonntag Marathon


----------



## Trekki (30. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, warum hier so über das Wetter gemotzt wird. Heute war doch gut!




Leider hatte ich bei der Abfahrt vom Steinerberg Richtung Kesseling einen Snakebite und mein Ersatzschlauch war defekt. Extrem blöd.

Mit der Knoten-Methode bin ich dann noch nach Hause gekommen, aber alles über Asphalt.

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2013)

Hab' ich bisher mit der Mär vom Brockentroll in einen Topf geschmissen...Sowas funktioniert tatsächlich?!... - mit wievielen Mannen muss denn dann der beträchtlich verkürzte Schlauch inne Felge gebrimst werden? ...hat das dann am Stück gehalten oder pumpt man alle paar Kilometer wieder ein Pfund nach? Vielen Dank für Info, Trekki! LG, der Pete...


----------



## Trekki (31. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre einen 29er, d.h. der Schlauch ist etwas länger als beim 26er. Schlauch einlegen ging erstaunlich einfach
- Reifen nur einseitig gelöst. Die andere ist quasi festgeklebt, da ich ihn mit Spüli montiert habe.
- Schlauch etwas anpumpen bis ca. 4cm Durchmesser
- Ventil in die Felge reinstecken
- vom Ventil aus (ist ja jetzt fix) den Schlauch in den Felgenboden legen. Eine Hand legt, die andere verhindert dass er nicht wieder flutscht
- zweite Seite vom Reifen über die Felgenflanke schieben

Die ersten 30km musste ich nicht nachpumpen dann aber jeden km. War aber fast zu Hause.

Die Methode den Reifen mit Laub+Blätter voll zu stopfen habe ich vor einigen Jahren erfolglos probiert.

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2013)

Jau, so wird ein Schuh drauss! Werd mir zukünftig noch einen Tacken 3' Schläuche ins Gepäck nehmen - dann klappts auch mit dem Knoten! Danke für die technische Bereicherung, John, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2013)

Ja Mädels.

Ich war oben. Zusammen mit dem Giom hab ich ihn gemeistert.  Der gemeine Mt.Ventaux konnte bezwungen werden. Hat ein wenig was vom Brocken. Allerdings nochmal 800 Meter höher....und die Landschaft drumrum: Zum Niederknien. Die Provence ist ein Traum.
Soviel Abwechslung in der Landschaft hab ich persönlich noch nie erlebt.







P.S.

Der Klumpen ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Es gibt drei Auffahrten auf dieses 1912m hohe Teil. Giom wollte an einem Tag alle Drei schaffen (Dafür gibts dann ne Medaille) Ich wollte ihn auf einem Aufstieg begleiten. Daraus wurden dann 1 1/2 Aufstiege... Danach hatte ich genug und hab auf die Mädels gewartet. Barbara und Petra haben ihn also auch bezwungen.
Das Bild ist übrigens schon am letzten Dienstag entstanden. 
Heute haben es zwei weitere 7Hiller versucht. Bei ca. 4 Grad auf dem Gipfel und ca. 100 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit auf dem Karstfeld im Bild haben sie dieses komplett hinunter schieben müssen! An fahren war nicht mehr zu denken.
Selbst auf unserer Tour am Fuße des Berges hat es uns heute fast von den Rädern geweht.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2013)

Ein Beispiel für die zauberhaften Orte:


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2013)

ganz schön lang, die nase, die du uns da gerade machst 

ps:
hätte man bei dem 100kmh-tag nicht bei irgendeiner auffahrt rückenwind gehabt? da wäre man dann doch ohne treten hochgekommen, oder verstehe ich den berg jetzt falsch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




viel spaß noch da unten, und holt euch keine asphaltflechte!


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2013)

Uwe - wer so sexy Kniee hat gehört vermarktet! Jedoch gebührt datt Urteil latürnich der Besseren Hälfte...Wir nehmen hier meanwhile den Regen auf uns der Euch entgeht - macht bitte noch paar Sunpics rein! LG, der Pete.


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2013)

Ich finde auch, die Nase die uns hier gemacht wird, hat schon Pinocchio-Ausmaße. 

Hut ab vor allen Bezwingern, scheint ja ein echter "Brocken" zu sein. Reschpekt. Bringt auf jeden Fall mal was von dem Wetter mit, wenn ihr zurückkommt. Wenn es so weiterschifft könnte es allerdings sein, dass ihr grob Höhe Hardberg auf die neue Küstenlinie trefft und mit dem Segeln anfangen könnt.


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2013)

Wieso? Bei uns ist es doch auch schön.





-trekki


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, Lichtblicke gibt es in der Tat.


----------



## meg-71 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

wer fährt morgen in Rhens und welche Strecke? Ich wollte morgen kurzentschlossen auf der Kurzstrecke Starten.

Gruß der meg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (1. Juni 2013)

Hi Meg,
ich bin da . Aber keine Kurzstrecke.

Bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi Meg!

Fahre in kurz auf der Langstrecke

Ciao Thomas


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2013)

Fahren morgen in die Filthies und ich hätte ab Bonn noch nen Platz frei. Jemand Bock?


----------



## othom (1. Juni 2013)

Fahre ebenfals in kurz auf der Mitteldistanz


----------



## cocoon-XC (1. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr Erfahrung welche Reifen bei den Wetterbedingungen in Rhens angebracht sind?
Ich habe vor auf x-king zu fahren da die Strecke nicht so anspruchsvoll sein soll.
 Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## meg-71 (1. Juni 2013)

cocoon-XC schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrung welche Reifen bei den Wetterbedingungen in Rhens angebracht sind?
> Ich habe vor auf x-king zu fahren da die Strecke nicht so anspruchsvoll sein soll.
> Was ist eure Meinung?



Ich kenne die Conti`s nicht aber bei Schwalbe würde ich Rocket Ron/ Noby Nic als sichere Variante fahren und wenn ich auf Angriff bin RoRo / Racing Ralf. Das anspruchsvollste Stück der Strecke ist sicher die Abfahrt in den Weinbergen da braucht man nicht so den Grip hinten.

gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (1. Juni 2013)

An die in Kurz fahrenden Mittfahrer : Es herrscht Trikotpflicht! Ich bringe meine Kamera mit.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Fahren morgen in die Filthies und ich hätte ab Bonn noch nen Platz frei. Jemand Bock?



Hätte schon Lust. Allerdings sitz ich heute schon den ganzen Tag im Auto.


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2013)

Schade Uwe, dann ein anderes mal. Hab mich jetzt bei der Melli einquartiert im Auto, damit ich nicht alleine fahren muss.


----------



## surftigresa (1. Juni 2013)

Und wir fahren in Lang mit Projektoren


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und wir fahren in Lang mit Projektoren


----------



## Bleiente (1. Juni 2013)

Uiih, ein Bekleidungsforum! Toll in welcher Breite ihr unterwegs seid! ...und watt für Kniee! Tolles Tagesprotokoll der RR-Equipe - für jedes Foto dankbar!!! LG, der Pete Oh - wie peinlich - der Pete hat im Account vonne Gattin gepostet - Schande und Katzenshit über ihn...


----------



## Trekki (2. Juni 2013)

Ich fuhr mit Fango, Rhenslang und Kleidung kurz/kurz







-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (2. Juni 2013)

War heute ein schöner TT Betriebsausflug. Herrlicher Sonnenschein, Schlamm in allen viskositäts Formen von fest bis dünnflüssig, und eine Flussfahrt wo eigentlich kein Fluß sein sollte.





















gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2013)

Da gläntzt mein Rad ja noch, das kann nur kurz nach dem Start sein.

Danke für die Fotos.

-trekki


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2013)

Top!!

Wer war eigentlich der Kollege rechts hinterm Tischi??


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2013)

verguckt - erkenne ich nicht. Sieht aber nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2013)

An alle TT Sympathisanten:

Wir werden in Kürze noch einmal Trikots nach ordern. Wer also noch Interesse hat, bitte kurze PM an mich.


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Juni 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Top!!
> 
> Wer war eigentlich der Kollege rechts hinterm Tischi??



ich kenne ihn


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Juni 2013)

Meg unser Starfotograph
Sehr schöne Fotos

Das war aber auch ne Schlammschlacht gestern. Gefühlte 5kg am Rad und 2kg in mir Aber irgendwie hat es trotzdem spaß gemacht sich zu quälen. 

Bis bald im trockenen Wald

Ciao Matscho Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht hat ja Jemand Lust!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14031


Grüße Micha


----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Meg unser Starfotograph
> Sehr schöne Fotos
> 
> Das war aber auch ne Schlammschlacht gestern. Gefühlte 5kg am Rad und 2kg in mir Aber irgendwie hat es trotzdem spaß gemacht sich zu quälen.
> ...



Für die Pfützen hätte ich mir so etwas gewünscht:


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja Jemand Lust!!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14031
> 
> ...



Lust schon. Mal schauen ob ich Urlaub bekomme. 

Was Anderes: Wie sieht's mit Sonntag aus? Hätte Jemand Lust auf unsere Brohltaltour, dieses Mal mit verbesserter Rezeptur?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juni 2013)

Da würden wir sehr gerne mitfahren. Leider geht diesen Sonntag aber nicht da wir den Geburtstag von meiner Tochter feiern.
Wie wäre es denn wenn du das um ein oder zwei Wochen verlegst? Natürlich nur wenn die anderen auch damit einverstanden sind.

Grüße


----------



## Omalos (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde vielleicht Sonntag mitfahren können. Ich kann es zwar nicht versprechen, aber es wäre schön, wenn ihr Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt und ungefähre Dauer der Tour mitteilen würdet. 

Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Juni 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Lust schon. Mal schauen ob ich Urlaub bekomme.
> 
> Was Anderes: Wie sieht's mit Sonntag aus? Hätte Jemand Lust auf unsere Brohltaltour, dieses Mal mit verbesserter Rezeptur?



sonntag könnt ich können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2013)

Bei mir klappen leider die nächsten drei Sonntage nicht.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## shmee (6. Juni 2013)

Also ich könnt auch Sonntag können


----------



## Dart (6. Juni 2013)

Ich kann am Sonntag nicht


----------



## Blut Svente (7. Juni 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> sonntag könnt ich können...



bin raus  grippe


----------



## sun909 (7. Juni 2013)

Hi,
bin leider Sonntag einladungstechnisch verplant...

grüße
C.


----------



## blitzfitz (8. Juni 2013)

Sonntag hört ich gut an. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juni 2013)

Sonntag hat sich doch geändert.
Wir treffen uns wie üblich um 11.00 an der 
Tomburg.Steinbach wird wohl mal wieder angepeilt.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juni 2013)

Sonntag hat sich der Plan doch geändert.
Wir treffen uns wie üblich um 11.00 an der Tom-
burg.Wahrscheinlich steuern wir mal wieder 
die Steinbachtalsperre an.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut, da bin ich doch dabei.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> bin raus  grippe




Gute Besserung, Tischi.


----------



## Gunther K (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
... bin noch neu auf den dicken Reifen und wollte von daher mal fragen, wie weit ihr morgen zu fahren gedenkt?... und würdet ihr einen Neuling mitnehmen (gewisse Kondition vorhanden vom RR her)?
schönen Gruß
Gunther


----------



## Stumpi29 (8. Juni 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

würde mich gerne auch anschließen, wenn möglich !? 
Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt und wie Lange / Weit ist geplant ?


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juni 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> würde mich gerne auch anschließen, wenn möglich !?
> Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt und wie Lange / Weit ist geplant ?



Wormersdorf,
Tomberger Straße, ca 200m nach Ortsaus-
gangsschild gehts rechts auf einen Wander-
Parkplatz.
Tour ist ca.4-5 Stunden lang,über neue Teil-
nehmer freuen wir uns immer.


----------



## Giom (8. Juni 2013)

dabei!


----------



## Trekki (9. Juni 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wormersdorf,
> Tomberger Straße, ca 200m nach Ortsaus-
> gangsschild gehts rechts auf einen Wander-
> Parkplatz.
> ...



Du hast die Pausen nicht erwähnt. Scheune, Steinbach etc. nochmals 1-2h
Licht brauchst Du aber nicht 

-trekki


----------



## Gunther K (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
so eine warme Dusche ist doch was Schönes, nicht wahr?!
Habe die Tour mit Euch sehr genossen, vielen Dank für die nette Gesellschaft und die tolle Führung, nicht zu vergessen die modernen Motivationstricks mit "nur noch 3 km" und "tendenziell bergab"!
dann vielleicht bis bald,
schönen Gruß
Gunther (der wo jetzt weiß, was er noch nicht fahren kann...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (10. Juni 2013)

Gunther K schrieb:


> ... nicht zu vergessen die modernen Motivationstricks mit "*nur noch 3 km*" und "*tendenziell bergab*"!



Die arbeiten schon seid Jahren mit diesen Tricks. Klappt immer.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2013)

Jau, die Tricks haben sich ja auch bewährt. 
Ganz schön große Gruppe ging dieses Mal von der Tomburg an den Start. Ich meine, zum Start waren wir 14 Mann (Frau) stark. Mal wieder schön ein paar neue Gesichter begrüßen zu können. Ansonsten entwickelte sich eine ganz normale TT Tour mit der üblichen Ausfallquote ( Unsere Rennpferde mussten früher in den Stall) , NUR einer Panne, einer ausgedehnten Freßpause in der Steinbach, Schlamm und Regen am Ende. Naja, den Abschluß hätte ich jetzt nicht gebraucht, ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Schee woars.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2013)

uwe, ich warte noch auf antwort wg. trikots


----------



## Stumpi29 (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Morgen jemand rund um die Tomburg unterwegs ? 
Letze Woche hat mich dann doch sehr überzeugt ! War ne super Tour mit sehr netten Leuten und feinen Trails die den Hunger nach MEHR doch sehr angeregt haben ! ;-)

Grüße Karsten


----------



## meg-71 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Karsten

ich glaube dieses Wochenende verteilt sich das ein wenig. Ich fahre heute mit Barbara nach Willingen und Uwe war sich gestern sehr unschlüssig wo er fahren wollte. Nächstes Wochenende fährt aber bestimmt wieder jemand ab der Ruine.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin!

Werd auch nicht da sein. Ziehe es vor, etwas später ne Tour mit dem Rennrad zu machen.

Schönen Sonntag.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## jokomen (16. Juni 2013)

Hey all,

es war gestern mal wieder ein schönes Zusammentreffen mit Euch. Hat uns großen Spaß gemacht.  Danke nochmals an die tollen Gastgeber, die uns mit schönen Trails und mit äußerst leckeren kalten und heißen Teigwaren verwöhnt haben.  Die Runde war aber eindeutig für die Energiebilanz zu kurz. Mein Bauch ist jetzt ganz gut angeschwollen  Würde gerade deswegen aber nie darauf verzichten wollen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2013)

Mist schon wieder eine Tour überlesen


----------



## Tazz (16. Juni 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank für die äußert leckere Pizza Tour  

 mit super netter Gesellschaft 



Vom Schlammsurfen habe ich leider keine Bilder , da ich mal wieder meinen Fotoapparat zu Hause gelassen habe, ein paar Fotos hab ich aber dennoch mit meinem Handy machen können . 

Vor der perfekten Ausgabe 

 ( Eintrag vom jokomen )





Das Erdmännchen bei der Ausrichtung 





Ein Blick von oben 





TTLer ganz mutig in Schwindel erregender Höhe 







Und natürlich den Blick auf unseren Backguide und Alleskönner Micha ,





Vielen Dank auch für das Leibliche wohl  Pizza  

,Brot und Teilchen waren ein Gedicht 

 es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht das müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen 


*Wiederholung bitte*


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Wiederholung bitte*
> 
> 
> ​


Ja und früh genug bescheid sagen


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juni 2013)

Kann mich Renate und Jürgen nur anschliessen. Top organisiert und sehr lecker. Dank an Angela und Michael


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2013)

Es gibt doch immer RESTE!...Bitte PN falls noch Krümmels da sind inne Backstube, Micha, die Frouwens machen mich fertisch... Winterberg war en Krachertje! LG, der Pete


----------



## meg-71 (22. Juni 2013)

Ist morgen wer an der Tomburg?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Blut Svente (22. Juni 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist morgen wer an der Tomburg?
> 
> Gruß der meg



ich bin nächste woche wahrscheinlich mim tärry am start!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juni 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ist morgen wer an der Tomburg?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Bißchen spät,aber nach Party gestern sitzen wir
gerade beim Frühstück.Heute bleiben die Räder in 
der Garage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juni 2013)

Bitte alle, die im September mit in Urlaub fahren wollen,in die IG schauen!


----------



## meg-71 (28. Juni 2013)

Die Frage zum Wochenende? 

Sonntag 11:00?

Wo ?


Gruß der meg


----------



## AnjaR (29. Juni 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Die Frage zum Wochenende?
> 
> Sonntag 11:00?
> 
> ...




Turnhalle Wegeler Str. Bonn,
Lehrprobe zum Ausbildungsende.
Kannst ja anfeuern kommen.
Spaß bei Seite, ich kann leider nicht wegen obiger Lehrprobe.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Die Frage zum Wochenende?
> 
> Sonntag 11:00?
> 
> ...



Moin Moin!

An der baufälligen Burg, 11 Uhr! Wir waren lange nicht mehr in der Scheune....... Die muss auf jedenfall morgen mit in die Tour eingebaut werden. Das wird ne leckere Vischel-Tour morgen

An die Rennradleute. Hat jemand lust heute zum Stoppomaten zu fahren? Würd gern versuchen, meine Zeit zu verbessern Wollte so gegen 14 Uhr los.  Wetter soll ja heute Nachmittag besser werden

Ciao Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. Juni 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> An der baufälligen Burg, 11 Uhr! Wir waren lange nicht mehr in der Scheune....... Die muss auf jedenfall morgen mit in die Tour eingebaut werden. Das wird ne leckere Vischel-Tour morgen
> 
> ...



14Uhr bei dir, geht klar. Aber du bist schon besser als Oli. Die zeiten stehen schon in der Stoppomat Liste.
Morgen bin ich vielleicht am Glüder oder ich fahre wieder RR.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## meg-71 (29. Juni 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> An der baufälligen Burg, 11 Uhr! Wir waren lange nicht mehr in der Scheune....... Die muss auf jedenfall morgen mit in die Tour eingebaut werden. Das wird ne leckere Vischel-Tour morgen
> 
> ...



Scheune auf jeden Fall, Vischel-Tour ja Vischeltal nein.


Gruß der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juni 2013)

Meg Du brauchst Whats ap,11.00 Uhr Termin war
klar.Scheune definitiv.


----------



## meg-71 (29. Juni 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Meg Du brauchst Whats ap,11.00 Uhr Termin war
> klar.Scheune definitiv.



Sozialdruck!!!!


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2013)

Kann nicht, Zwerg hüten 

Viel Spaß und guten Hunger!


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Sozialdruck!!!!



Tröste Dich, ich hab' zwar Whats ap, wusste aber auch nicht Bescheid.

Muss leider morgen "arbeiten".

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2013)

Hmm, eigentlich hätt ich ja bei den Verhältnissen mehr Lust auf RR.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, ich hab' zwar Whats ap, wusste aber auch nicht Bescheid.




Du weißt nicht Bescheid, daß es normalerweise Sonntags um 11 Uhr ab der Tomburg eine Tour gibt.
OK, dir sei verziehen, du bist noch nicht so lange Tomburgerin.


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2013)

Naja, es gibt ja auch oft genug Auswärtsspiele (was ja auch gut ist) oder RR-Touren .... und auf gut Glück nur in der Hoffnung auf einen "normalen" Sonntag würde ich halt aus Köln auch nicht anreisen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich hätt ich ja bei den Verhältnissen mehr Lust auf RR.



Wirst du wohl nicht etwa weich werden ?


----------



## meg-71 (29. Juni 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich hätt ich ja bei den Verhältnissen mehr Lust auf RR.



Habe leider kein RR und aus lauter sozialdruck eins anschaffen....?


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht Bescheid, daß es normalerweise Sonntags um 11 Uhr ab der Tomburg eine Tour gibt.
> OK, dir sei verziehen, du bist noch nicht so lange Tomburgerin.



Uii - in der Unterburg öffentliche Züchtigung durch den Vogt! Die Melli liefert DIE Bilder!  ...die der Normalsterbliche nitt hinbekommt, sei gnädig, Sire Uwe.. (...dieser Beitrag kann durch simultan stattfindendes "Herbert Knebels 25jähriges" stark beeinträchtigt sein - siehe auch AC/DC "Heimweg to Hell")


----------



## Blut Svente (30. Juni 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich hätt ich ja bei den Verhältnissen mehr Lust auf RR.


----------



## meg-71 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich gehe jetzt runter in den Keller weil ich noch die Bremse entlüften muß, soll ich dann gleichzeitig noch schmale Reifen aufziehen?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt runter in den Keller weil ich noch die Bremse entlüften muß, soll ich dann gleichzeitig noch schmale Reifen aufziehen?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Nö, lass mal, aber du könntest einen anderen Startpunkt anfahren: Kalenborner Höhe am Reiterhof.
Ich hab keine Lust auf Vischeln. Lieber direkt in's Ahrtal

Heute scheinen eh nicht Viele am Start zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (30. Juni 2013)

Kalenborne Höhe ist gut, bis gleich.


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (30. Juni 2013)

Moin! Handynummer parat? Vllt bin ich nachmittags im Ahrtal!? Wuerde mich melden! Gruss, Holger


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (30. Juni 2013)

GEHEIM, STIMMTS? ;-) Hm, wuerde Richtung Steinerberg radeln... Gegen 15h da! Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2013)

fahrt_spiel schrieb:


> moin! Handynummer parat? Vllt bin ich nachmittags im ahrtal!? Wuerde mich melden! Gruss, holger



0163/3347249


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (30. Juni 2013)

Danke! 
0173 610 600 6
Schaue mal und melde mich sonst von unterwegs... 
Bis dahin...
Holger


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2013)

Auch die Anderen brauchen lange fürs Trikot




Ääh - ich meine die haben das Trikot schon lange 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (1. Juli 2013)

Für den Fall, dass der Häuptling wieder sein Telefon weggeschlumpft hat, lieber mal auf diesem Wege 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Uwe!!!!!



Hab' auch extra die Sonne wieder ausgepackt 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## shmee (1. Juli 2013)

Ah, der Häuptling hat Geburtstag und ich bekomm nix mit. Alles Gute Uwe!!!



Biste morgen Abend am Start? Dann können wir ja mal


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2013)

Tja, bei allen anderen ist am 1.7. ein Jahr halb rum, beim Uwe immer schon ganz 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juli 2013)

Wie jetzt? Für unseren Häuptling gelten trotz sonnenköniglicher Herkunft solch irdische Profanitäten wie Geburtstage? Muss man sich Gedanken machen? Überlieferungen und Mythen bezweifeln? Die Liturgie überprüfen?

Egal, bis zur Klärung dieser womöglich sogar übergroßen Fragen: Alles Gute etc., lieber Herr Handlampe!

Es verneigt sich grüßend: Eifel-Litti


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2013)

*Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch, leever Uwe!*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2013)

*Geburtstag hat man, das ist keine Leistung !* 

Einen herzlichen aus der Eifel an den Besitzer des Ahrtals !


----------



## TEs... (1. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Uwe.


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Juli 2013)

Alles Gute auch vom Qwitsch Quatschi


----------



## meg-71 (1. Juli 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour gestern, den Rest habe ich wieder vergessen.





Bitte ein mal lesen! 





















Gruß der meg


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder Micha. Schade das wir uns nicht mehr getroffen haben. Aber die Damen haben sich dann doch für die leichte Variante zum Steiner Berg entschieden  Von Mayschoß aus, gefühlte 1000 hm auf 3 km. Das war cooooooooooooooooool

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juli 2013)

Alles Gute auch von uns, Uwe


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2013)

*









Alles liebe


 zum 

 


G**eb**urtstag
lieber 
Uwe *
wir wünschen Dir viele schöne Trails und schöne Touren 










​


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2013)

Hi Uwe,
auch aus dem schönen Matschbachtal alle erdenklichen Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag

  .

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juli 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht zu toppen ð
SchlieÃe mich Tazz an und wÃ¼nsche einen tollen Geburtstag, ....


----------



## Seelrider (1. Juli 2013)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch vom Seelrider aus dem Matschbachtal an den Häuptling "Uwe" vom Stamm der "TTomburger".
Ich wünsche dir schöne Touren und Ausflüge auf dem MTB, und auch auf  dem Fahrrad (ohne Stützräder) mit diesen schmalen "Tour de France" Reifen.
Servus


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Micha. Schade das wir uns nicht mehr getroffen haben. Aber die Damen haben sich dann doch für die leichte Variante zum Steiner Berg entschieden  Von Mayschoß aus, gefühlte 1000 hm auf 3 km. Das war cooooooooooooooooool
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ja schade,auch beim zweiten mal Krausberg hat's
nicht geklappt.Ansonsten sind wir gestern
glaube ich jede bekannte und unbekannte
Rampe im Ahrtal gefahren.
O-Ton Thomasa hätten wir auch den 
Kotzeweg fahren können.Aber war trotzdem 
schön,da unerwartet trocken und zum
Abschluß Scheune.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Juli 2013)

Geht was am Sonntag?


----------



## meg-71 (5. Juli 2013)

Bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2013)

Noch 13 Stunden, dann geht's nach Saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2013)

Ihr kennt euch doch sicher in Rheinbach. Am Himmeröder Wall findet eine klassische Musikveranstaltung statt. Gibt es da eine Halle, ist das open air oder was? Das Inet schweigt sich da aus.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2013)

oha, "fremde" in rheinbach 

das dürfte ein open air sein.

http://www.rheinbach-classics.com/stadtplan/index.php

viel spaß!


----------



## AnjaR (5. Juli 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Noch 13 Stunden, dann geht's nach Saalbach



13 Stunden oder 13 Tage? Ihr nehmt doch die Kids mit, und die haben glaube ich noch Schule.

Bei uns sind's nur noch 12 Tag  bis zum Dolomitencross.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> 13 Stunden oder 13 Tage? Ihr nehmt doch die Kids mit, und die haben glaube ich noch Schule.
> 
> Bei uns sind's nur noch 12 Tag  bis zum Dolomitencross.



Nun sind es nur noch 6 Stunden dann geht's los. Ich fahre schon mal zum Vorkosten. Gugst du auf Facebook.

Ab Samstagmorgen nur noch via Handy.

Grüße Micha


----------



## AnjaR (5. Juli 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß und koste nicht zu viel vor.

LG Anja

(PS: isch bin nischt im Gesichtsbuch)


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Juli 2013)

Manchmal muss man einfach verrückte Sachen machen....

So wie heute.

Abfahrt um 4:15 Uhr mit dem Ziel Sonnenaufgang auf der Löwenburg. 

Die Sonne liess noch etwas auf sich warten. Deshalb wurde erst einmal die Küche aufgebaut und das Rührei angerührt.









Die Sonne stieg auf mit Macht und davor auch gleich noch ein Ballon.





Blick zum Drachenfels.





Nach dem Frühstück wurde dann auch noch der Drachenfels besucht.













Team Tomburg ganz früh auf. 





Es hat sich gelohnt!!!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2013)

Early Birds 
Geilomat


----------



## sinux (6. Juli 2013)

boa, seid Ihr beklopp, da kam ich ja gerade von dreiviertelten Kölsch nach Hause.

Gestern mit  @supasini unterwegs gewesen (Rund um Dernau). Ich glaub hier müssen die Hüter & Besitzer des Ahrtals mal ordentlich aufräumen. 





Loacation, Aufstieg von Walporzheim zur Katzley durch's Heckenbachtal, hier Mündung Geisbach in Heckenbach.


Da hat den Hang komplett ins Tal gespült. Sieht aus wie in den Alpen nach Abgang einer Mure.


----------



## meg-71 (6. Juli 2013)

und dann noch vor neun ein Bericht. TT halt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Juli 2013)

Verrückte TTler planen und machen  halt solche Sachen
Aber es war verdammt geil Auf der einen Seite der Sonnenaufgang und auf der anderen Seite das im Nebel liegende Rheintal. Diese Tour ist im Kopf für immer gespeichert


Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2013)

Rührei, ihr Banausen! Eine Bialetti gehört zur Frühtour!

Wo war denn Melli? Mal wieder keine Zeit? ts ts, die wird auch alt...


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen 11.00 an der Tomburg.
Guiding:der oder die ne Tour zu Stande kriegt !


----------



## meg-71 (6. Juli 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Morgen 11.00 an der Tomburg.
> Guiding:der oder die ne Tour zu Stande kriegt !


 11:00 ohne Sonnenaufgang, Frühstück und Sonnenutergang.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Dart (6. Juli 2013)

Ich werde dann morgen auch an der Tomburg auflaufen, Anja kann leider nicht, sie muss mal wieder in die Turnhalle. Diesmal mit ihren Turn-Mädchen.

Harald, ein Nachbar, kommt auch noch mit.

Bis Morgen
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Harald, ein Nachbar, kommt auch noch mit...



in die turnhalle oder zum biken?...


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> in die turnhalle oder zum biken?...



Ich hoffe doch zum Biken, er muss mich mitnehmen.

Schließlich muss man Prioritäten setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2013)

Schöne Tour heute wieder!Bei durchschnittlich 35 Grad
wieder die Rampen des Ahrtals erklommen,Navi gesucht,Trails
gerockt und zum krönenden Abschluß in der Scheune gewesen.
Perfekter Sonntag hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. Juli 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute wieder!Bei durchschnittlich 35 Grad
> wieder die Rampen des Ahrtals erklommen,Navi gesucht,Trails
> gerockt und zum krönenden Abschluß in der Scheune gewesen.
> Perfekter Sonntag hat echt Spaß gemacht.



Du hast noch was vergessen: Keine Panne (das mit dem verlorenen Navi zählt m.E. anders, ist vielleicht sogar eine völlig neue Rubrik), dafür aber zum Glück keinen Spaß gehabt!

Dankbar, mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein: Eifel-Litti (müde mit dem Spaten in grüßender Absicht winkend)


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Du hast noch was vergessen: Keine Panne (das mit dem verlorenen Navi zählt m.E. anders, ist vielleicht sogar eine völlig neue Rubrik), dafür aber zum Glück keinen Spaß gehabt!
> 
> Dankbar, mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein: Eifel-Litti (müde mit dem Spaten in grüßender Absicht winkend)



Daß ich das vergessen konnte!
Keine eine Panne!
Das mit dem Navi gehört definitiv in eine
andere Rubrik,der wir noch einen Namen geben müssen.
Hoffe der Meg stellt noch ein paar nette
Bilder ein.
Mit der Gießkanne winkende


----------



## meg-71 (7. Juli 2013)

Nur Geduld der upload dauert halt ein bisschen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. Juli 2013)

Klingt verheißungsvoll. 

By the way: Wie lauten eigentlich die HM-/ KM-Koordinaten vom Tage? Mein Tacho funktionierte erst ab Rech (genau, ab dort, wo der Naviverlust bemerkt wurde; Zusammenhang?).


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2013)

Km:42
Hm:1200


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2013)

Es war mal wieder ein Genuss, vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer.

Also bei mir waren es 49,6 km und 1300 hm


----------



## meg-71 (7. Juli 2013)

So dann wollen wir mal....

Es trafen sich heute wieder so einge Kandidaten und Kandidatinen an der Burg zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt und voller Inngrim und Einsatz wurde die erste Abfahrt vom Schwedenkopf genommen.









Wie der Fotobeweiß zeigt fehlt hier schon das Navi, was wir aber da noch nicht wußten. Es wurde dann ein Plan gefasst wie wir das Navi suchen wollten und so wurden erst einmal ein paar Höhenmeter und Alkoholfreie Weizen vernichtet.





Wir genossen die Aussicht und so mancheiner wurde von wilden Tieren angefallen.









Der Weg führte uns dann den Schrock abwärts ins Tal













Chriss sorry for that aber ich konnte es nicht weglassen









aber der Stil wird kopiert





hier verliessen nun den Fotografen die Kräfte und er konnte dem Tempomacher Guido nicht mehr folgen und somit endet die Fotostory.





es grüßt der meg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. Juli 2013)

Schöner Reisebericht und wunderbare Pics, thanx. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich aus sicherlich nachvollziehbaren Gründen die HM-/ KM-Angaben des Herrn Dart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ansonsten bevorzuge ich aus sicherlich nachvollziehbaren Gründen die HM-/ KM-Angaben des Herrn Dart.



Wer weiß,wo die beiden nach der Scheune
noch lang gefahren sind?
Vielleicht 3 mal hoch zur Ruine !


----------



## shmee (8. Juli 2013)

Eines Tages beiß ich mir den Fleischlappen im Maul noch ab.


----------



## Gunther K (10. Juli 2013)

Gibts schon Pläne für kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2013)

Pläne nicht,aber ich könnte mir vorstellen,daß um
11.00 an der Tomburg was geht.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juli 2013)

Morgen sattes Trailrocken im Tomburggebiet?? Treffpunkt 11 Uhr an der baufälligen Burg

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Gunther K (13. Juli 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Morgen sattes Trailrocken im Tomburggebiet?? Treffpunkt 11 Uhr an der baufälligen Burg
> 
> Ciao Thomas



... da wären wir ja schon zu zweit... dezentes Windschattenfahren ist alos schon mal drin  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunther K (13. Juli 2013)

... da wären wir also schon mal zu zweit...


----------



## Trekki (13. Juli 2013)

Fährt jemand am Montag Morgen oder Vormittag? Ich habe Entzugserscheinungen und benötige eine längere Tour.

-trekki


----------



## Nightjumper73 (14. Juli 2013)

Buon Giorno 

Wo soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2013)

So, bin jetzt wieder zu Hausse aber noch platt von der Rückreise. Ich würde gerne Richtung Ahr fahren.

-trekki


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Juli 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt wieder zu Hausse aber noch platt von der Rückreise. Ich würde gerne Richtung Ahr fahren.
> 
> -trekki



Ab 16uhr fahre ich mit RR über Rösrath ins Bergische. Kannst ja mitkommen .


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juli 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo war denn Melli? Mal wieder keine Zeit? ts ts, die wird auch alt...


 
Sehr geile Aktion ihr vier 
  @Volker,
keine Sorge, Melli hat so etwas ähnliches in den Dolomiten gemacht  

2:40 Uhr aufstehen, Bike im Regen durch ziemlich fette Schneefelder hochtragen. Der Glaube versetzt Berge und damit verzieht der Regen sich rechtzeitig und die Sonne geht langsam im Nebel auf. Auf einem Traumtrail in's Tal, gegen 8:00 Uhr wieder am Bus 

.... und jetzt ...... zu müde um noch mal irgendwo hoch zu kommen..... also Ortswechsel und auf zum Freeriden am Kronplatz 

NEIN, ich werde NICHT alt!!!!  

Ok, es war zwar der einzige Tag im Urlaub an dem ich wenigstens halbwegs fit war. Aber ich lasse mir nicht nachsagen, dass ich den dann nicht wenigstens voll ausgenutzt habe 

P.s.: es gibt sogar nicht TT-ler, die so etwas mitmachen.... wenn er nicht so weit weg wohnen würde, könnten wir ihn ohne Bedenken adoptieren


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. Juli 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> NEIN, ich werde NICHT alt!!!!



Na wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst...

Viele Grüße aus dem Seniorenstift: Eifel-Litti (Sonntag vor einer Woche mal wieder ziemlich alt gewesen, was aber zum Glück keiner gemerkt hat)


----------



## Trekki (15. Juli 2013)

Ich werde jedenfalls schneller altern, als Ihr. So eine Luft durfte ich eine Woche lang atmen - Aussicht auf Beijing von hier, 2 Tage nachdem es geregnet hat.



Etwas ungeschickt war ich allerdings. Auf der Karte hatte ich mir einen Wanderpfad ausgeguckt und bin dem auch gefolgt. Ich meine den Pfad, der vom markierten Park nach SW verläuft. Leider endet der Pfad innerhalb einer Kaserne. Die Wachen fanden dies gar nicht lustig und es war auch nicht ganz einfach wieder raus zu kommen.

Dafür dann heute zwar alleine aber in klarer Luft von Rheinbach, Berg, Vischeltal, Steinerberg, Krausberg incl. Skischanze hoch, gefählichen Bergpfad wieder runter und übers Ländchen nach Hause.

Im Vischeltal musste ich nach Matsche suchen. Hier eine Stelle, die ist aber locker umfahrbar.




-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Juli 2013)

geht am Sonntag was an der Burg? Hab frei


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Juli 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> geht am Sonntag was an der Burg? Hab frei



Nein, das Wetter ist zu schön Da läßt sich kein TT'ler an der Ruine blicken. Es muß erstmal wieder 6Tage durchregnen und Schlamm ohne ende geben. Da finden sich gerne 15 Leute da ein. Aber bei Sonnenschein und trockenen Trails.....auweia Siehe verg.Sonntag.Zu Dritt waren wir. Aber das nicht mal lange

So, bevor das jetzt hier hohe Wellen schlägt. Einige von den TT'lern sind oder waren im Urlaub und die Anderen Ihren Rausch am ausschlafen und und und Also, ALLE entschuldigt

Sonntag 11Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt

Bis dann.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Juli 2013)

Ich persönlich wäre bei den Temperaturen auch für eine alternative Sportart zu haben: Schwimmen gehen. Z.b. im Laacher See, verbunden mit einer kleinen MTB Runde.


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. Juli 2013)

See klingt gut. Wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Gunther K (20. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre morgen wieder dabei. Meinereiner kann ja schieben, wenn's gar zu senkrecht abwärts geht. Bei den Temperaturen ist's im Wald auch immer angenehm kühl und nicht so naß und voll wie im See...
In diesem Sinne freut sich
Gunther


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Juli 2013)

bin für morgen leider raus!  hab morgen um 12 einen termin

schwimmen wär ich dabei gewesen...


----------



## Gunther K (21. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen,
...kommt doch jemand (allein find ich nur meine bescheidenen alten Wege) oder wechsle ich aufs frisch reparierte Rennrad?
 @Thomas: Also ich find's eher angenehm, mal ohne Fangovonunten unterwegs zu sein...
Gruß
Gunther


----------



## Gunther K (21. Juli 2013)

hm... oder einfach hinfahren?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juli 2013)

13 Uhr Campingplatz am Laacher See zum Schwimmen gehen. Wir packen die Räder in's Auto für ne zustzliche kleine Runde um den See.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2013)

An alle TTTT'ler
Wir bräuchten noch ein paar Beilagen zum Gegrillten.
Salate, Knabbereien usw.
Wer etwas machen bzw. mitbringen kann, bitte kurze Nachricht an mich.


----------



## jokomen (23. Juli 2013)

Wir bringen einen bergischen Eblysalat ala Trailjunkie mit.  Ketten und Bandsalat habt ihr ja selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Juli 2013)

Wir würden einen Nudelsalat beisteuern


----------



## supasini (23. Juli 2013)

so wie's zur Zeit aussieht sind wir leider doch nicht dabei. Aber die Entschuldigung ist top: unsere Tochter will mit uns Radfahren und wir werden mit Reiserädern ab Samstag ein paar Tage auf Tour sein!
Ansonsten bringen wir natürlich was Leckeres mit!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2013)

...und wir sind so irre vor Glück so Parallel-Bescheuerte inne Nachbarschaft zu wissen datt wir minnigans für 2 Salate + 2 Baguette geradestehen - Nichts schlägt einen Astronauten...


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2013)

> Wer etwas machen bzw. mitbringen kann, bitte kurze Nachricht an mich.


Formales Nachricht-hinbring per PN erledischt - mögen die Feste beginnen... Naturverbunden wie mers sind hat die heutige Kreisstraßenausbeute noch 2 Igel und 1 Bussard ergeben - hoffentlich steht der Grill weit im Feld.... Halt ein, ein Spaß!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2013)

MAYDAY! Vermisst wird ein weißes Robbenbabyplagiat (Achtung, nicht essbar!) - hört auf den originellen Namen Robby.... Letzter Aufenthaltsort vermutlich die Wisskirchen'sche Sofaritze... @Uwe - die hypothetische Frage "Wo war der Tanz?" ging heimisch nach Mitternacht inne Endphase... WIR hatten TANZ! Von wüsten Beschimpfungen - es fiel datt fiese Wort "Elternverkaufen"heul:!) bis zur fulminanten Schlafensverweigerung war ALLES inne Lostrommel.... Hier nochmal eine Gedächnisskizze:







Gefährlich iss datt Dingen nicht; auf jederlei Provokation reagiert's mit Apathie.... Bitte Übergabe einfädeln, sonst werden Eltern hier zu
'ner aussterbenden Spezies...
Formidablen Dank an die Speerspitze vonne TT für das tolle Ausrichten der "Tanzvorbereitungen" - bis auffe Lichtorgel alles ins Feld geschmissen was der Tanz braucht - und datt Hopfensaftkühlende Aquarium wird Wohnkultur neu interpretieren.... Gracias, der Pete (Robby, bitte melde dich!)


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> MAYDAY! Vermisst wird ein weißes Robbenbabyplagiat...



Trude Herr würde anstimmen: "Niemals geht man so ganz..."

Viel Glück bei Wiederfinden. Aus eigener Kraft geflohen kann es nicht sein

 @Barbara, Thomas, Uwe - vielen Dank für den wirklich netten Abend

Und bis zum nächsten Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2013)

Tja Pete  das ist Mist wenn so ein Tier sich auf eigene Faust losmacht .... hoffe ihr findet es wieder 

 TeamTomburg vielen lieben dank für das tolle Tanzfest  hat mir wie immer super gefallen .... 
Ich komme gerne wieder 

Liebe Grüße 
Renate


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juli 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> MAYDAY! Vermisst wird ein weißes Robbenbabyplagiat (Achtung, nicht essbar!) - hört auf den originellen Namen Robby.... Letzter Aufenthaltsort vermutlich die Wisskirchen'sche Sofaritze... @Uwe - die hypothetische Frage "Wo war der Tanz?" ging heimisch nach Mitternacht inne Endphase... WIR hatten TANZ! Von wüsten Beschimpfungen - es fiel datt fiese Wort "Elternverkaufen"heul:!) bis zur fulminanten Schlafensverweigerung war ALLES inne Lostrommel.... Hier nochmal eine Gedächnisskizze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Vieh konnte gesichtet werden.
Allerdings erwiesen sich die Hinweise der Unbissigkeit als Unwahrheit.
Hier derAngriff derBestie auf einen gemeinen Tomburger


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2013)

Isch pack Verbandszeusch ein! Wehre Dich, mer eilen! (Bei Monty Python waren auch immer die kleinen Weißen ganz rattisch...)
SEK setzt sich in Bewegung, Mission "Eliminate Robby"


----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2013)

Herzlichen Dank an die TT-Zentrale.

War wieder ein gelungenes Fest bei Euch. Ich glaube, fürs Tanzen war es den meisten gestern einfach zu warm, denn Musik und Location waren perfekt vorbereitet.

Viele Grüße
Anja und Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2013)

@Team-Tomburg-Headquarters:
http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/The Rolling Stones/You-Cant-Always-Get-What-You-Want-26831.html

Ziemlich leider sehr geile Version....DER Tanzpabst hat alles getan datt der Pabst tanzt... ...wir kriegen 'se noch vor'm Gehfrei zum Weg der Bekenntnis...  Dance long and sprosper, der Pete...


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juli 2013)

PN`s und E-Mail´s im Schaukelstuhl auf der neuen Terrasse zu beantworten ist echt super Ach so, da Bier darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2013)

ja leck, der herr thront auf seiner haciedna-veranda 

habt ihr euch nach der gelungenen midsummerghettoweihnacht aber auch verdient


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2013)

Dito! An klaren Tagen blickt er bis zum Teich...oder unter den Urlaubsfanatikern: El Lago Wißkircho! Man munkelt die Trails am Ufer nähmen kein Ende (2,5 Promille +, soweit sich da noch munkeln lässt...)...
 Bedankt, der Pete...


----------



## Miss Neandertal (30. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen Tomburger,

neeeeeee war das schön bei euch und mit all den netten Leuten wieder mal ohne Helm und Bike zu quatschen, trinken, tanzen...

Vielen lieben Dank an die Orgas Barbara, Uwe und dat Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen


fährt jemand am Wochenende als Besucher zum 24h Rennen nach Duisburg und hat Platz für einen fußlahmen Tomburger?

gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (30. Juli 2013)

Yo, muss ich ja auch mal sagen: War am SA toll bei Euch. Freue mich immer wieder, wenn ihr so eine Veranstaltungen auf die Beine stellt. 
Ein HOCH auf das Orgateam. 

Ich hab jetzt speziell  nur ein paar mehr Tänzer/innen vermisst.  Wahrscheinlich hatten die meisten zuviel gefuttert und kamen nicht mehr von den Plätzen hoch.


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juli 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt speziell  nur ein paar mehr Tänzer/innen vermisst.  Wahrscheinlich hatten die meisten zuviel gefuttert und kamen nicht mehr von den Plätzen hoch.



Glaub ich auch, Jürgen. 
Vielen Dank auch speziell an euch für Marmelade und sehr schöne Chilmusi.


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juli 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> fährt jemand am Wochenende als Besucher zum 24h Rennen nach Duisburg und hat Platz für einen fußlahmen Tomburger?
> ...



Mensch Micha. 
Wollten dich doch eigentlich am Samstag mit dem Auto abgeholt haben. Tut mir echt leid. Ich war halt mal wieder ein wenig im Dauerstreß. 

Zum Thema: Ich werde nicht nach Duisburg fahren. 

Hätte überlegt am Sonntag von der Osteifel Richtung Mosel was zu probieren.


----------



## meg-71 (30. Juli 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mensch Micha.
> Wollten dich doch eigentlich am Samstag mit dem Auto abgeholt haben. Tut mir echt leid. Ich war halt mal wieder ein wenig im Dauerstreß.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich werde nicht nach Duisburg fahren.
> ...



Kein Thema hatte Freitag abend zu tief ins Glas geschaut und kann ja nur mit dem linken Fuß bremsen. Tanzen und trinken wäre nicht meins gewesen.

gruß der meg


----------



## shmee (31. Juli 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hätte überlegt am Sonntag von der Osteifel Richtung Mosel was zu probieren.



Bin ich dabei. 

Und stelle gleich mal ein weiteres Auswärtsspiel in die Runde: 11.08. in die Filthies? Jemand dabei?


----------



## Jaegerin81 (1. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei.
> 
> Und stelle gleich mal ein weiteres Auswärtsspiel in die Runde: 11.08. in die Filthies? Jemand dabei?


 

11.08. Filthies hört sich gut an. Da kann ich direkt mal mein neues Bike testen. Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## supasini (1. August 2013)

wie angekündigt hier mal Beweisfotos, dass wir tatsächlich wegen höherer Aufgaben (Radtour mit Töchterchen ins Rheingau) verhindert waren beim Tanzboden fegen:

Unsere Rädchen bei Eifel-Litti vor der Hütte:







Frau und Tochter vor der Lorelei






Solche Radwegmarkierungen kennt man ja:






aber mit welchen Fahrzeugen soll man diesen Weg nutzen?!


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> aber mit welchen Fahrzeugen soll man diesen Weg nutzen?!


----------



## Trekki (1. August 2013)

Nee, das passt nicht. Sattelstütze ist zu lang, Kettenstrebe und die Kurben müssen noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2013)

So Kinner´s nach zweiwöchiger Abstinenz möchte ich bei allen bedanken die mir zu meinem Geburtstag gratuliert haben. Ich habe die Nachrichten erst gestern erhalten als wir wieder in Deutschland waren. Ich habe mich trotzdem sehr gefreut.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2013)

Mal wieder ein TT-Auswärtsspiel

Und das selbe Fänomen wie in jedem Sommer. Bestes Bikewetter und kaum ein Tomburger will mitfahren. Schon merkwürdig. Ok, Einige waren in Duisburg unterwegs.

Spannende Geschichten gibt es aber trotzdem zu erzählen.
Alleine schon die Tatsache, das die An und Abfahrt mit der Bahn verlief garantiert eine Story.
Ab Bonn stiegen wir in die Mittelrheinbahn, oder betraten wir doch ein ziemlich lang gezogenes Stadion? Überall Grün-weiß gekleidete, tätowierte, Bier trinkende, rauchende, laute Menschen.
Das Geheimniss lüftete sich relativ schnell, zu laut waren die Gespräche...Gladbach hatte Pokalspiel in Darmstadt. Wir konnten von Glück reden, das die Fans auf dem Hinweg waren. Aus gut berichteten Kreisen habe ich nämlich erfahren, das Gladbach beim 3.Ligisten verloren hat. 
Zug möchte ich bei der Heimfahrt dieser Fans nicht gewesen sein.

Ganz ohne Probleme verlief dann unsere Fahrt auch nicht wirklich. Ein hoch auf die Mittelrheinbahn. 
Da koppeln die in Remagen einfach einen Triebwagen ab und fahren nur mit Einem weiter. Wir saßen in dem Abgekoppelten.
Und was gibt das: Mache aus zwei vollen Triebwagen mit pöbelnden Fans Einen: Grün-Weißes Chaos
Wir haben es dann vorgezogen in Remagen auf den nächsten Zug zu warten, mit dem Ergebnis, daß in Andernach die Eifelquerbahn gerade 2 Minuten weg war....die nächste fuhr in einer Stunde






Irgendwann querte dann aber die Eifelbahn unseren Weg und zuckelte uns bis zur Endstation in Kaisersesch.





Neinnein, Chris hat seine Notdurft nicht auf den Bahnsteig verrichtet.

Der Eingang zum Enderttal befindet sich jetzt nicht direkt in Kaisersesch, also schnell noch über die Höhen der Eifel.....und dann wurde es Idyllisch





Barbara mit der gemeinen Osteifeler Holzeule.









Alles wurde geboten. Sogar Bikebergsteigen war im Programm:











...der Smoker war leider nicht an, aber trotzdem sehr schön...wir mussten einfach einkehren.

Die Weglein waren teilweise verdammt schmal, hier im Bild an Chris Trikot unschwer zu erkennen, teilweise zu schmal...und mit Zäunen begrenzt, die Trikots fressen.





Ein weiteres Detail im Bild: Die Tomburg?
Außerdem ist auch unschwer zu erkennen: Wir hatten das Tal verlassen und befanden uns auf einsamsten Pfad überhalb des Enderttals.
Und wenn ich Einsam sage, dann heißt das auch: Hier sind schon länger keine Menschen mehr gewesen. Trotzdem mit ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen (querliegende Bäume) und einer Sacksteilen Auffahrt sehr schön mit abschließendem Serpentinenmassaker.











Wir waren in der Sackeifel, also wieder Sacksteil hinauf. Sehr schöne Strecke...runter wäre sie sicherlich noch schöner gewesen.






Als Belohnung wartete dann der erste Blick auf die Mosel:






Hach, immer wieder herrlisch, dort.
Ab jetzt konnte lustig variiert werden. Meine Streckenkenntnisse hätten noch mind. 6 Auf-und Abfahrten aus dem Moseltal her gegeben. 
Am Ende ist es dann jeweils eine A und A- Fahrt geworden. Völlig entspannt, wir waren ja auf keiner Rennveranstaltung.
Noch ein paar Bilder von der letzten Fahrt über die Höhe:











Schattenparker:





Die letze Abfahrt durch wieder einmal einsamstes Seitental spuckte uns direkt in den Weinbergen aus:





In Pommern die Kirmes besucht, lecka gegessen und getrunken, Die Füße in die Mosel gehalten und per Bahn ab nach Hause- dieses Mal ohne Zwischenfälle.

Ein toller Tag.


----------



## hornoc (5. August 2013)

Toller Bericht und tolle Fotos. 

Das einer der beiden Wagen der MRB in Remagen abgehängt wird scheint normal zu sein. Ist meiner Frau und mir letztes Jahr auch passiert als wir mit dem Vulkanexpress gefahren sind. Da guckt man nicht schlecht wenn die Durchsage kommt. 
Demnächst steige ich dann direkt in den vordersten Waggon ein. Will nämlich mit der MRB bis Brohl, dann mit der Brohltalbahn bis Engeln und ab da mit dem Bike in Richtung Heimat. Das habt ihr doch auch schon mal gemacht, oder?


----------



## shmee (5. August 2013)

Uwe, ganz toller Bericht und auch wieder mal ein ganz tolle Tour. Lediglich das Bad in der Mosel müssen wir nächstes Mal noch irgendwie einplanen, nur die Füße war einfach zu wenig.


----------



## meg-71 (5. August 2013)

Ich könnte heulen wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, ich will wieder gesund sein.

Dafür habe ich als aber ein paar Bilder aus Duisburg mit gebracht...













war für mich unter den Umständen auch einschönes Wochenende


----------



## surftigresa (5. August 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, ich will wieder gesund sein.


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die Weglein waren teilweise verdammt schmal, hier im Bild an Chris Trikot unschwer zu erkennen, teilweise zu schmal...und mit Zäunen begrenzt, die Trikots fressen.



Sehr feine Bilder Uwe 
Der trikotfressende Zaun, war der nicht zufällig im Endertal bei der Mühle da wo der Untergrund so ruppig ist ?
Das Mistviech hat auch schon einen Armling von mir gefressen


----------



## shmee (5. August 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr feine Bilder Uwe
> Der trikotfressende Zaun, war der nicht zufällig im Endertal bei der Mühle da wo der Untergrund so ruppig ist ?
> Das Mistviech hat auch schon einen Armling von mir gefressen



Exakt dort war es! Sauzaun, damischer aber auch.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2013)

@ Hornoc,ja haben wir,aber wir sind ne Rundtour 
gefahren.War einfach klasse!

@ Melli und Micha,Kopf hoch ihr werdet
auch wieder gesund und dann machen wir 
ne tolle Rehatour mit Abschluß in der Scheune!


----------



## Nullzwo11bilk (5. August 2013)

Echt schicker Bericht, Uwe.

Muss ich auch mal hin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Exakt dort war es! Sauzaun, damischer aber auch.



Nix für breite Lenker das Enderttal 

Uwe, dürfte ich mal Fragen wo das Serpentinen gemetzel war ? Gerne per PN, ungefähre Angabe reicht mir. Bin da ja noch an nem Rundkurs am feilen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Back from Duisburg. Diesmal als Betreuer unterwegs gewesen.Nach wenig schlaf und 200kg Feinstaub, den ich eingeatmet habe, war es dann geschafft. Oh man, habe nicht gedacht, das Betreuen so anstrengend ist. Aber immerhin das 8ter Siegeteam(Mix) betreut Gesamt waren es 2 Einzelfahrer(in),2 Zweier-Teams und 2 Achter-Teams am Start. Ne menge los 

Aber mein größte Anerkennung und respekt gilt den Zwei Einzelfahrern Einfach nur Wahnsinn, was Ihr da geleistet habt.

Bis nächstes Jahr??? Eher nicht

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> . Lediglich das Bad in der Mosel müssen wir nächstes Mal noch irgendwie einplanen, nur die Füße war einfach zu wenig.



Volle Zustimmung, Chris.


----------



## Giom (5. August 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Back from Duisburg. Diesmal als Betreuer unterwegs gewesen.Nach wenig schlaf und 200kg Feinstaub, den ich eingeatmet habe, war es dann geschafft. Oh man, habe nicht gedacht, das Betreuen so anstrengend ist. Aber immerhin das 8ter Siegeteam(Mix) betreut Gesamt waren es 2 Einzelfahrer(in),2 Zweier-Teams und 2 Achter-Teams am Start. Ne menge los
> 
> ...



Dir und Micha vielen Dank 
neben Krötchen und Andrea habt ihr gut dafür gesorgt, dass alles an unserem Stand an der Strecke glatt lief. Es ist so geil auf der Strecke zu sein und zu wissen, dass die Versorgung bestens läuft. Und dann auch noch alles abgebaut und ins Auto gepack! Nach dem Rennen wird's einem um so mehr wahr, was es bedeutet.
Danke!
Danke!
Danke!


----------



## looooop (5. August 2013)

Wow Uwe ... toller Tourbericht ... klasse Fotos ... n echter Heißmacher ... wenn ich mal mal groß bin würd ich da auch mal mitfahren wollen ....


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2013)

Wer die Tour nach fahren möchte:

Bei GPSies gibt es die Daten.

....und, Herr Schräg....einfach auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. August 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo ihr wart! Ich bin mit Birgit das Tal mal von Cochem aus hochgefahren, als wir dort unseren Herbsturlaub verbracht haben. muss ich nochmal hin, schön da!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wer die Tour nach fahren möchte:
> 
> Bei GPSies gibt es die Daten.
> 
> ....und, Herr Schräg....einfach auch mal mitfahren.



Hätt ich liebend gern gemacht Uwe, war mir aber vom Zeitbedarf her etwas zu lang. Da ich aber immer ein Auge auf den LMB hab wird sich sicherlich irgendwann nochmal die Gelegenheit bieten.


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2013)

War "het Monster van de Göbelsmühl" noch auf Fremdstreichelei aus?





...Die Rasse "Rohrkrepierer" sonst selten vorkommend in Zentraleuropa...und hoffentlich hab't ihrs ordentlich geblitz-sitsch-dingst!!!




Ein geniales Geläuf für den diametralen Feuchtfussverweigerer! 
Ein postfeuchtes Juhu, der Pete...


----------



## blitzfitz (7. August 2013)

Hi Uwe,

toller Bericht! 
Ich wünschte, ich hätte auch mal wieder Zeit für so eine Tour.

Bis bald mal,
Ralf



Handlampe schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein TT-Auswärtsspiel
> 
> Und das selbe Fänomen wie in jedem Sommer. Bestes Bikewetter und kaum ein Tomburger will mitfahren. Schon merkwürdig. Ok, Einige waren in Duisburg unterwegs.
> 
> ...


----------



## shmee (7. August 2013)

So, nochmal ein paar Infos zum nächsten "Quasi-TT-Auswärtsspiel":

Sonntag, 11.08.: Treffpunkt 10:30-11:00 in den Filthies. Für die, die noch nie da waren Treffpunkt Parkplatz, die anderen können natürlich gern schon rein, wer früher da ist. Ich habe evtl. noch einen Platz frei, da ich Anna mitnehme und in Aachen bei Ihrer Schwester rausschmeiße. Wer dann bei mir mitfahren sollte, muss auf dem Rückweg noch zum Abendessen mit in Aachen bleiben. 

Infos zur Anreise gibt es hier: http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/PRACTICALINFOS/index.php
Nicht irritieren lassen, der letzte Kilometer geht über eine sehr holprige Schotterpiste.


----------



## Freckles (7. August 2013)

Meg, du hast wegen einer Mitfahrgelegenheit gefragt. Wir hätten noch was frei .

Sag kurz Bescheid.

Ciao,
Angela



shmee schrieb:


> So, nochmal ein paar Infos zum nächsten "Quasi-TT-Auswärtsspiel":
> 
> Sonntag, 11.08.: Treffpunkt 10:30-11:00 in den Filthies. Für die, die noch nie da waren Treffpunkt Parkplatz, die anderen können natürlich gern schon rein, wer früher da ist. Ich habe evtl. noch einen Platz frei, da ich Anna mitnehme und in Aachen bei Ihrer Schwester rausschmeiße. Wer dann bei mir mitfahren sollte, muss auf dem Rückweg noch zum Abendessen mit in Aachen bleiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (7. August 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> War "het Monster van de Göbelsmühl" noch auf Fremdstreichelei aus?



Hi Pete

Die Bestie war noch da, hab mich allerdings nicht getraut anzufassen.


----------



## Stumpi29 (7. August 2013)

Bin am Sonntag auch mit dabei ! 

Wer fährt denn alles ? Kann selber fahren und noch jemanden mitnehmen oder auch gerne irgendwo mitfahren ?

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2013)

@Chris:
Danke für die Info!

Auto hier ist voll 

Gibt's da ein Kiosk für happa happa?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (7. August 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt's da ein Kiosk für happa happa?



Nope, mitten in der Pampas, also auf jeden Fall Rucksack einpacken, Weg zum Auto ist lang. 

Auf dem Weg dahin kommt man allerdings an der Shoppingmall in Maasmechelen vorbei, die ist auch Sonntags den ganzen Tag auf, kann man sich also noch mal gut mit Futter eindecken.


----------



## meg-71 (7. August 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Meg, du hast wegen einer Mitfahrgelegenheit gefragt. Wir hätten noch was frei .
> 
> Sag kurz Bescheid.
> 
> ...



Bescheid. Wann wollt Ihr los?

Gruß der meg


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Nope, mitten in der Pampas, also auf jeden Fall Rucksack einpacken, Weg zum Auto ist lang.
> 
> Auf dem Weg dahin kommt man allerdings an der Shoppingmall in Maasmechelen vorbei, die ist auch Sonntags den ganzen Tag auf, kann man sich also noch mal gut mit Futter eindecken.



ok,
ich hoffe, ich denk dran 

Dann bis Sonntag, morgen bin ich raus. 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. August 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Bescheid. Wann wollt Ihr los?
> 
> Gruß der meg



Hallo Micha, ruf mich doch einfach mal an. Heute Abend so ab 20 Uhr.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2013)

Am Samstag um 11 Uhr in Walporzheim. Ein wenig im Ahrtal die Flowtrails abgrasen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2013)

Wo genau wäre denn der Startpunkt? Bock hätte ich unbedingt, aber ich muss noch die Chefin fragen. Deshalb sage ich mit kleinem Vorbehalt zu (und melde mich, wenn es doch nicht klappen sollte).

Freut sich schon: Eifel-Litti (aufgeregt grüßend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wo genau wäre denn der Startpunkt? Bock hätte ich unbedingt, aber ich muss noch die Chefin fragen. Deshalb sage ich mit kleinem Vorbehalt zu (und melde mich, wenn es doch nicht klappen sollte).
> 
> Freut sich schon: Eifel-Litti (aufgeregt grüßend)



Na, das würde mich aber freuen. Ich glaube, als wir uns das letzte Mal gesehen haben, da hatten wir Beide noch volles Haar.

Der Startpunkt ist der Wanderparkplatz direkt an der Ahrbrücke. Müsstest du kennen.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...als wir uns das letzte Mal gesehen haben, da hatten wir Beide noch volles Haar...



da gab es aber noch keine mountainbikes


----------



## stahlgabi (8. August 2013)

Uwe, da möchte ich auch mit... 

Hast du noch ne Straße fürs Navi?


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei! 
Grüsse


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2013)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Uwe, da möchte ich auch mit...
> 
> Hast du noch ne Straße fürs Navi?



Hi Gabi

Das ist die Josefstraße. 
Komplett durch fahren, über die Ahrbrücke.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. August 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei!
> Grüsse



Ah,ich weiß nicht ob Du da mitfahren darfst,denn
eigentlich soll das ne Mädelstour sein !?


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2013)

Äh,
und Uwe kommt im Röckchen  ?

Egal, dann geh ich halt woanders spielen...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... da hatten wir Beide noch volles Haar.



Von wegen: noch gar kein Haar.

Habe soeben die Genehmigung bekommen. Als sehr förderlich erwies sich dabei der Hinweis, dass es sich um eine reine Mädels-Tour handele.

Mit einem Glas Prosecco in der Hand grüßt: Eifel-Litti (Gender-Beauftragter)


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Äh,
> und Uwe kommt im Röckchen  ?
> 
> Egal, dann geh ich halt woanders spielen...



Frau Schell verbreitet wieder irgendwelche Geschichten ohne die ganze Wahrheit zu kennen. Ich freue mich natürlich, wenn du vorbei kommst.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Frau Schell verbreitet wieder irgendwelche Geschichten.



...darin bin ich gut!

Abgesehen davon war die Tour ursprünglich 
so deklariert und der Kommentar auch
nicht ganz ernst gemeint !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> (...) die ganze Wahrheit (...)



Herr Handlampe, hast Du das wirklich vor: die ganze Wahrheit rauszuhauen? Also jetzt wirklich die GANZE?

Zwischen Faszination und Entsetzen: Eifel-Litti


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2013)

Das hört sich ja jetzt schon nach einem lustigen Tag an... 

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Redfraggle (9. August 2013)

T


stahlgabi schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja jetzt schon nach einem lustigen Tag an...
> 
> Ich freu mich!



Schluss mit lustig wird dann sein,wenn
Du mit dem wir wußten es schon immer
und dem Du auch neuerdings Rampenkönigen
unterwegs sein wirst


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2013)

Wie Rampenkönige ??? 
Ich hab doch das hier gebucht: "Ein wenig im Ahrtal die Flowtrails abgrasen" 

HILFE - wo ist der Notausstieg??


----------



## meg-71 (9. August 2013)

Rampenköniginnen und Rampenkönige ich sage nur Vergessener Trail.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. August 2013)

Und ich sage: Rampen-Flow. Aber den kriegt man eigentlich nur beim Schieben (bergauf wie bergab).

Den Blick weit hoch auf die Königinnen und Könige demütig richtet: Eifel-Litti (langsam auch etwas besorgter)


----------



## Redfraggle (9. August 2013)

Quitschi quatschi,war nur Spaß.Alles gut und flowig!


----------



## der.anderehelge (9. August 2013)

Das klingt alles sehr verlockend. Ich will dabei sein.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (9. August 2013)

Hallo Uwe,

Würde auch gern mit....sonst seit Ihr mit der Runde zu schnell fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, das würde mich aber freuen. Ich glaube, als wir uns das letzte Mal gesehen haben, da hatten wir Beide noch volles Haar.
> 
> Der Startpunkt ist der Wanderparkplatz direkt an der Ahrbrücke. Müsstest du kennen.



WIR erkennen eine Steilvorlage wenn wir sie sehen......und selbige nitt mehr durch "volles Haar" getrübt wird...


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2013)

Da sich ja unser Werstattleiter Micha leider verletzt hat, ist bei unserem einwöchigem Tripp in das Piemont, Anfang September noch ein Platz frei geworden. Jemand noch relativ kurzfristig Interesse?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. August 2013)

Aber mal wieder so was von nett heute! Und allzu rampenlastig war es eigentlich gar nicht.

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder, Eifel-Litti (ab Dienstag aber erst mal im Urlaub bis demnächst)


----------



## Redfraggle (11. August 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder so was von nett heute! Und allzu rampenlastig war es eigentlich gar nicht.
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder, Eifel-Litti (ab Dienstag aber erst mal im Urlaub bis demnächst)



Schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung!


----------



## sun909 (11. August 2013)

Alle fast heile heute bis auf Kami-Karsten 

Vielen Dank für einen schönen Tag und tollen "Zoch" die Doubles runter!

Fotos folgen von Meg und Co...

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Pete04 (11. August 2013)

Hochförmliche Anfrage an den Forendiktator vonne TT... Bis heute Nachmittag ca. 16:43 Uhr tickte die Welt des kleinen Pete sauber spiessig vor sich daher und gebot keinerlei Obacht vor irgendwas, geschweige denn -wem... JEDOCH: ...ins Sichtbild des auffe A61 heimlings fleuchenden Krausberg-Erbsensuppen-geschundenen-Korpus schob sich ein socalled Mobilhome - altdeutsch Wohnmobil - mit folgender - teils besorgniserregender - Heckpinselei:
(jetzt doch OBACHT!)
Flächendeckende Skizze vonne uns bekannten Burg mit breitflächigem Pinsel gestaltet (Machart: 8jähriger im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten...)
Text; oben: Wormersdorf
Text; unten: Land der Liebe

...iss datt Salär  getzt so dünne datt der Clanchef sich an landsträßigen Sackgassen verdingen muss? Keine ruhige Minute mehr seit der Sichtung - sach watt, Uwe, ich bring disch belegte Brötchen im morgendlichen Berufsverkehr... Handschuh schmeissend - der Pete....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (11. August 2013)

Ihr lieben, es war mir ein Fest mit euch, bis auf den Kamikazeflieger alle ohne nennenswerte Stürze, dafür mit großem Grinsen im Gesicht. 

Das schreit ja förmlich nach Wiederholung 

Ich hoffe mal, unserem Bruchpiloten geht es gut und die Blessuren schmerzen nicht allzu sehr.


----------



## Stumpi29 (12. August 2013)

...:::MELDUNG VOM BRUCHPILOTEN:::...

Nacht einigermaßen gut überstanden, Schmerzen hielten sich in Grenzen. Für nen Seitenschläfer ist es jedoch etwas blöd, erst Links den Baum kontaktiert und dann über Rechts den Überschlag abgewickelt. Da bleiben nicht mehr so viele Seiten zum Schlafen ! ;-)

Aber trotz der kleineren Blessuren, war es ein SUPER Tag der jederzeit wiederholt werden kann !  Dann werde ich den Drop auch nicht so schnell fahren und versuchen am Baum vorbeizufliegen ! 

Vielen Dank an unseren "Zugführer" für die Fahrt über den Double ! Es immer schön wenn man sich steigern kann !

Und auch großen Dank an den tollen Fotografen, der trotz seiner Verletzung, den weiten Weg auf sich genommen hat um von uns super Fotos zumachen !

Grüße und einen guten Start in die Woche 
Kami-Karsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2013)

Bilder vom Meg sind schon da. Super gemacht Micha danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (12. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Ihr lieben, es war mir ein Fest mit euch, bis auf den Kamikazeflieger alle ohne nennenswerte Stürze, dafür mit großem Grinsen im Gesicht.
> 
> Das schreit ja förmlich nach Wiederholung
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, unserem Bruchpiloten geht es gut und die Blessuren schmerzen nicht allzu sehr.


 

Es war ein super Tag und hat total Spaß gemacht. 

Falls jemand eine Wiederholung möchte: Mein Mann und ich wollen kommenden Sonntag nach Winterberg. Wer mitwill, bitte melden!


----------



## shmee (12. August 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bilder vom Meg sind schon da. Super gemacht Micha danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Alter Schwede, das hab ich ja gar nicht mitbekommen, haste den noch abgefangen???


----------



## shmee (12. August 2013)

Grad mal die Bilder durchgeklickt, Top, vielen Dank an den fußlahmen Fotografen!!!


----------



## Freckles (12. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Grad mal die Bilder durchgeklickt, Top, vielen Dank an den fußlahmen Fotografen!!!



Ja, sind sie wirklich!! Besten Dank, Meg!!

Und vielen Dank an alle, es war ein super Tag


----------



## meg-71 (12. August 2013)

Bitte und Danke


----------



## Stumpi29 (12. August 2013)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine Wiederholung möchte: Mein Mann und ich wollen kommenden Sonntag nach Winterberg. Wer mitwill, bitte melden!



Wenn ich bis dahin wieder Fit bin, was ich hoffe, würde ich mich sehr gerne anschließen !


----------



## Jaegerin81 (12. August 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin wieder Fit bin, was ich hoffe, würde ich mich sehr gerne anschließen !


 

Dann werd schnell wieder fit! ;-)
Ich hoffe du erholst dich noch gut nach deinem Sturz gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. August 2013)

Fotos im Album?
Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fotos im Album?
> Grüsse



Ja


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das hab ich ja gar nicht mitbekommen, haste den noch abgefangen???



Ja habe ich, du mußt ja auch nicht immer alles sehen 

Nur der meg hat angst bekommen


----------



## Dart (12. August 2013)

Das war ja offensichtlich gestern ein Top-Event in den Filthies .
Die Bilder vom Meg sind ja alle super gut getroffen, man sieht Euch den Spaß richtig an.

Sehr schade, dass wir nicht dabei sein konnten.


----------



## shmee (12. August 2013)

stunt-beck schrieb:


> ja habe ich, du mußt ja auch nicht immer alles sehen :d


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2013)

...und ich hab schon mein Lieblingsbild gefunden:







Anjschela in Äkschen


----------



## Moerja (12. August 2013)

Toller Tag, tolle Truppe, super Bilder...was will man mehr!?


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, du mußt ja auch nicht immer alles sehen
> 
> Nur der meg hat angst bekommen



Vollkommen überbewertet - klar zu erkennen datt der Micha wegen erhöhtem Baumschubserskill nochmal souverän umsetzen will....
Datt Pic strotzt ja nur so vor Adrenalin & Dynamik, Helm ab!


----------



## Handlampe (17. August 2013)

Heute:

12 Uhr

China-Schiff

Südliches 7Gebirge.
Vielleicht weiter Richtung Linz und noch weiter...
Lustig fände ich eine Rückfahrt mit dem Schiff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (23. August 2013)

Hallo an alle Tour 2013, bitte in die IG schauen, garchias mucho.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. August 2013)

TT-Auswärtsspiel:





Widdersteinhütte, etwas über 2.000 hoch, Etappenziel auf Zweitagesschnuppertour mit meinem Nachbarn.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (24. August 2013)

Mit deinem Nachbar?

Ist das der Übungshügel in deinem Garten von dem der Oli so begeistert erzählt hat

Cooles Foto!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. August 2013)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Mit deinem Nachbar?
> 
> Ist das der Übungshügel in deinem Garten von dem der Oli so begeistert erzählt hat
> 
> Cooles Foto!



Mein Lieber: Die Widdersteinhütte befindet sich oberhalb des Lechtals auf mehr als 2.000m Höhe. Das aber gilt nicht für den recht übersichtlichen Hügel in unserem Garten, den in der Tat mein auf dem Foto zu sehender Nachbar zu einem Mini-Bike-Park entwickelt hat. Dieser Hügel befindet sich auf einer Meereshöhe, die nicht mal mit einer mäßig bekannten Ruine der Voreifel mithalten kann.

Über das Foto-Lob wie auch über jenes des Herrn O. freut sich aber ganz unbedingt: Eifel-Litti (wie immer grüßend)


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. August 2013)

Hallo!

Melde mich zurück aus den Alpen. Zwei unvergessliche Wochen liegen hinter mir. Was für ein Urlaub Da war einfach alles drin. Aber der größte dank geht an Petrus. Der uns (fast) 2 Wochen mit Kaiserwetter verwöhnte

Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder von Meg anschaue, bekomme ich doch leichte zweifel, ob ich hier im richtigen Fred bin. Air Tomburg wäre ja der richtige Name Bei den Flugbildern

Machts gut.

Ciao Trailfahrer Thomas


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2013)

Melde mich auch zurück. Ist morgen jemand an der Tomburg? @Meg: tolle Bilder!

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2013)

Wir wollten morgen spontan nach Malmedy fahren. Falls jemand sich anschließen möchte .... ist was kurzfristig, aber trotzdem 

Viele Grüße
Angela (falscher Account)


----------



## Stumpi29 (31. August 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir wollten morgen spontan nach Malmedy fahren. Falls jemand sich anschließen möchte .... ist was kurzfristig, aber trotzdem
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Angela (falscher Account)



Mist ! Da würde ich mich natürlich sehr gerne anschließen, aber leider ist meine Gabel noch beim Händler 

Aber nächstes mal bin auf jeden Fall dabei !
Wünsche euch viel Spaß ! und gutes Wetter !

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2013)

Danke fürs Angebot, ist mir aber zu weit. Auch mit dem Auto 

-trekki


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. August 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Melde mich auch zurück. Ist morgen jemand an der Tomburg? @Meg: tolle Bilder!
> 
> -trekki




Ich und Reise mit dem MTB an.


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2013)

Ich bring MTB Rad und Lebkuchen mit!
Hab im Urlaub was neues gelernt: MTB wird in im "Tölzer Kurier" Bergfahrrad genannt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. September 2013)

Moin!

Komme auch zur Ruine. Aber mit dicken Kopf. Sage aber mal, wer saufen kann, der kann auch radfahren

Bis gleich.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2013)

falls Jemand früh planen will. Hier schon einmal ein Termin.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14337


----------



## Handlampe (5. September 2013)

Who the fu**  is Gardasee.
Die absoluten Traumtrails gibt es im Piemont:







Was für ein Traumrevier.
Unberührte Natur.
Unglaubliche Aussichten.....und Trails bis zum Abwinken.

Da kann Saalbach, Vinschgau und co. tatsächlich einpacken.

Ich bin völlig geflusht.


----------



## meg-71 (5. September 2013)




----------



## Pete04 (5. September 2013)

> Who the fu**  is Gardasee.
> Die absoluten Traumtrails gibt es im Piemont:



Ooooch, wie gemein! Wir haben den als total entspannt und ruhig kennengerlernt unverhofft vermittelt bekommen....(Selber eher zappelnd juckt datt mit dem Ruhig sein eher...)
Ihr seid doch unterhalb der Baumgrenze (ich zähle 2 Stämme, datt gilt!),
ganz knapp anne Sofaoberkante...
Da wünschen mers Spaß satt - und schibbeln TROTZDEM noch 'nen Gardabericht hingerher, dafür zuviel Material gesammelt...
Da kommt mal unversehrt heimig, die Damen und Hörrn! LG, der Pete
(ett fällt auf wenn zusehends Weingegenden Tourziel werden, die älteren, maroden Knochenstrukturen brauchen den Kalk aus den ollen Rotsüffeln...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (5. September 2013)

> Da kann Saalbach, Vinschgau und co. tatsächlich einpacken


Das gloob ich doch glatt. Da automatisierte Aufstiegshilfen folglich rar sind, ist der Erstlingseffekt elitärer. (die faule Socke)


----------



## Redfraggle (6. September 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> falls Jemand früh planen will. Hier schon einmal ein Termin.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14337



Muss ich leider mal wieder arbeiten!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muss ich leider mal wieder arbeiten!



Dann kommst du halt nach


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muss ich leider mal wieder arbeiten!



hmm, schade, ich auch


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. September 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Who the fu**  is Gardasee.
> Die absoluten Traumtrails gibt es im Piemont:
> 
> 
> ...



Haben wir doch immer schon gesagt, Uwe
Waren auch für 3 Tagen im Mairatal und nen neuen Trail entdeckt. 600Hm feinster Wald-Wiesen-Steinetrail


----------



## Handlampe (6. September 2013)

Morgens um 6 zum Col de Sampeyre
Kurze BB Einlage zu einem nahegelegen Gipfel und die traumhafte Stimmung teilweise in und über den Wolken erlebt:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. September 2013)

Wahnsinnsbild und überhaupt ein toller Ausflug, den Ihr da absolviert. Das Piemont hatte ich bislang noch gar nicht richtig auf dem Radar. Aber was bitte ist eine "BB Einlage"? "Bikebergsteigen Einlage? Oder was? Man will ja auch was lernen...

Freut sich mit Euch an dem schönen Auswärtsspiel: Eifel-Litti (ein bisschen neidisch grüßend)


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2013)

bikegegend ohne ende wie es scheint und mangels liften (und shuttles?) wohl auch noch lange von den fr-massen gemieden.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. September 2013)

AHA - Colle Sampeyre, da waren wir auch. Nur war der Nebel ziemlich niedrig, so dass wir anders geplant haben. Runter über Colle biccocca und dann nach Costes - genial!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (8. September 2013)

Hallo! 

Zurück vom 24Std Regenrennen am Nürburgring.
Was für eine Wasserschlacht. Irgendwie schafften es meine Mitfahrer immer soeben dem Regen zu entrinnen. Wärend ich die volle Breitseite zu spüren bekam.
Am besten war die Runde um 3.30Uhr morgens. Es zog ein Gewitter auf, mit allem was dazu gehört. Ist schon sehr beängstigend gewesen auf der Auffahrt zur Hohen Acht, wenn die Blitze um einen zuckten, vom Starkregen mit Eis gemischt und Sturm ganz zu schweigen.Der Sturm war auf der Döttinger Höhe sehr stark.Schräglage obwohl keine Kurve.Irgendwie schaffte ich es doch bis ins Fahrerlager.Nur, wo war es:Nebel....! Wie sollte es anders sein, nach der Runde Rennabbruch Hätte auch was früher sein können.

Unseren Beiden Zumerstenmalnordschleifenfahrer schlugen sich tapfer.und hatten ne menge spaß 
Nochmals Danke an das Team für diese zwei sehr erlebnisreichen Tage

Mehr schreib ich nicht mehr, bin zu müde und möchte nur noch ins Bett.

Bis bald im Wald



Thomas


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsbild und überhaupt ein toller Ausflug, den Ihr da absolviert. Das Piemont hatte ich bislang noch gar nicht richtig auf dem Radar. Aber was bitte ist eine "BB Einlage"? "Bikebergsteigen Einlage? Oder was? Man will ja auch was lernen...
> 
> Freut sich mit Euch an dem schönen Auswärtsspiel: Eifel-Litti (ein bisschen neidisch grüßend)



Vermutlich "Bibbernde Berghatz"! Ich dachte zuerst TT fährt jetzt auch Pyramiden.... Tolles Bild - sagt bitte nicht datt sei auch mal wieder mit Selbstauslöser geschossen..... LG, der Pete.


----------



## shmee (8. September 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsbild und überhaupt ein toller Ausflug, den Ihr da absolviert. Das Piemont hatte ich bislang noch gar nicht richtig auf dem Radar. Aber was bitte ist eine "BB Einlage"? "Bikebergsteigen Einlage? Oder was? Man will ja auch was lernen...
> 
> Freut sich mit Euch an dem schönen Auswärtsspiel: Eifel-Litti (ein bisschen neidisch grüßend)



Ja, da war in der Tat mal tragen angesagt, um zum Ausblickspunkt zu kommen. Bergab war es aber BB-untypisch sehr flowig. 

Was die Freeridemassen angeht, da wäre man im Valle Maira wohl sehr froh drüber, wenn der ein oder andere käme. Touristisch ist dort wenig erschlossen und die Gegend ist durch den massenhaften Abzug junger Leute in der Tat vom Aussterben bedroht (Bevölkerungsdichte wie Alaska hört man so).

Selbst bei einer 100-200% Steigerung der Bikerzahlen, auch mit Freeridern, würde ich dort überhaupt kein Problem sehen. Auf unseren teils mehr als 900 HM langen Singletrailabfahrten haben wir meist nicht mal einen einzigen Wanderer getroffen. Und das im zentralen Hauptgebiet. Da ist also noch viel Luft nach oben ohne irgendwelches Konfliktpotential, zumal es im Moment ja wirklich keine Shuttles gibt. Und Lifte baut da eh keiner hin, die lohnen sich ja nie. 

Wir waren auf jeden Fall nicht das letzte Mal dort. Trail- und tourenmäßig haben wir da grad mal an der Oberfläche gekratzt. Allerdings muss ich da noch etwas an der Kondition arbeiten, irgendwie haben dort alle schönen Touren gleich um die 2000hm. Und bergauf von 72-jährigen Österreichern überholt zu werden ist auch nicht dolle.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. September 2013)

Genau Chris,und konditionell einfach sind Touren
mit 1200 Höhenmetern.
Aber laut Peter sind wir ja auch Flachländer und
das nicht so gewohnt.


----------



## surftigresa (8. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Zurück vom 24Std Regenrennen am Nürburgring.
> .........
> ...



Schön, dass der Blitz Euch nicht getroffen hat und Ihr offensichtlich trotzdem Euren Spass hattet 

Bei dem Gewitter diese Nacht habe ich an Euch denken müssen. Da war ich echt froh, dass wir uns erst wieder im Hellen bei feinstem Landregen im Schlamm suhlen durften  Und das hat echt Spass gemacht 

Schlaf gut! Hast Du Dir verdient!!!!!!! Wir haben Euch wirklich bemitleidet..... 24h Rennen im Regen ist verdammt hart 

Gruss,
Rasenrennen-Melli


----------



## supasini (8. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was für eine Wasserschlacht. Irgendwie schafften es meine Mitfahrer immer soeben dem Regen zu entrinnen.



naja, entrinnen... - davon hab ich nix gemerkt.
ein riesen Sack klatschnasser Klamotten dreht gerade Ehrenrunde in der Waschmaschine. 
Das war tatsächlich ein einmaliges Erlebnis (Mehrdeutigkeiten sind beabsichtigt). 
Super: das Team - Danlke, Jungs!, unser "Pfleger", Nordschleife mit dem Rennrad fahren ist auch mal geil, wäre bestimmt trocken und mit guter Sicht noch schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. September 2013)

24h-Rennen: wow. Und Glückwunsch, Leute, hört sich nach echter Herausforderung an.

Jetzt wieder @piemont-Freunde: Ihr seid zurück? Dann, lieber Herr Handlampe, werde ich mich in der kommenden Woche mal bei Dir melden. Da war doch was mit einer Trikot-Bestellung 2.0 ...

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti (demnächst mehr in der IG und/ oder hier)


----------



## meg-71 (8. September 2013)

Und da ja Bilder mehr sagen als tausend Worte......

















Gratulation an die tollen Fahrer die bei dem Wetter alles gegeben haben!







PS mehr Bilder in meinem Album 24h Rad am Ring.


.


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2013)

har har, "freude am fahren" sieht wohl anders aus 

trotzdem respekt an alle, die sich das angetan haben


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2013)

Da habt ihr aber richtig Pech gehabt. Vorm Krieg bin ich öfters die RTF auf der Nordschleife gefahren, war deutlich trockener, allerdings kühler, da Oktober.


----------



## meg-71 (8. September 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Ist ein Insider drin verborgen.


----------



## supasini (8. September 2013)

sehr lustisch 

aber ansonsten: Top Bilder, meg!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. September 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Ist ein Insider drin verborgen.



Wir werden Monate darüber Lachen.


----------



## Giom (9. September 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wir werden Monate darüber Lachen.



5 Jahren!  

Ach mensch war das geil !!!

wie entstand das Team? Thomas und ich entschieden uns auf eine Tour vor einem Jahr in 2013 am Ring zu fahren. Wolgang drehte sich zu uns: "ich würde auch gerne fahren", dann Martin: "ich auch". Das war's. Und geanuso unkompliziert waren die Vorbereitungen sowie allen Absprachen untereinander während des Rennens, und das bei so einem Wetter. Wir waren ein gut eingespieltes und solidarisches Team, danke Jungs, und danke an Micha für die Hilfe, und daß er für uns aus diesen unvergeßlichen Momenten Bilder gemacht hat!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. September 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Ist ein Insider drin verborgen.



Eher ein Leben lang


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. September 2013)

Jetzt werde ich aber langsam neugierig: Worin besteht denn nun der Insider-Witz?

Hätte auch mal gerne was zum Lachen: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. September 2013)

..


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2013)

...neues in der IG...


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2013)

!





Giom schrieb:


> 5 Jahren!
> 
> Ach mensch war das geil !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Giom (11. September 2013)

hier ein paar Impressionen aus der letzten Runde.

Die Nässe am Boden? Nein, es hat gar nicht geregnet. Immer nur während Thomas auf der Strecke war; mir war so warm, ich habe mich immer wieder gefragt, warum ich die Regenjacke an hatte


----------



## Handlampe (12. September 2013)

Ein Bild zum Thema: Deutsch-amerikanische Freundschaft....oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. September 2013)

so Leute teilt was das Zeug hält

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...014.1073741826.203620966466451&type=1&theater


----------



## Freckles (12. September 2013)

Falls der Wettergott mitspielt, hatten wir angedacht am 22.09. zum Trailpark Mehring zu fahren. (Momentan sieht es joot us!)
Leider ist der Park ab dem 23.09. wegen Holzfällungen geschlossen.

Freiwillige vor! Treffen dort ab ca. 10:00, dann kann man vorher noch wählen gehen .

Wer kommt mit? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14360

Grüße
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (12. September 2013)

Ist das so wie in den Filthies?

Ward Ihr schon mal dort?


----------



## Freckles (12. September 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist das so wie in den Filthies?
> 
> Ward Ihr schon mal dort?



So wie inne Filthys ohne Lift , ansonsten denke ich eher wie in Stromberg.

Nein, wir waren noch nicht dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. September 2013)

Hört sich gut an 

Wenn Wetter und Fitness stimmen, wäre ich dabei. Entscheide aber kurzfristig.


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2013)

ui, seh grad, das liegt auf dem weg zwischen der lux-schweiz und stromberg. da könnte man also mal ein paar tage unterwegs sein


----------



## Pete04 (12. September 2013)

Mensch, Angela, wo packt ihr nur immer diese Dingers aus?! Mer kucken mal, tät eigentlich mit Frei-WE passen - euer Weißwurstende fliegt ja gerade aus allen Nähten, Gratulation anne Combo! LG, der Pete.


----------



## shmee (13. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter hält wäre ich dabei. Hätte ab Bonn auch noch nen Platz frei.

Morgen für Boppard bin ich wohl auf Grund der aktuellen Wetterprognose raus, stundenlang im Regen rumstehen hab ich nicht so Bock drauf.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. September 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält wäre ich dabei. Hätte ab Bonn auch noch nen Platz frei.
> 
> Morgen für Boppard bin ich wohl auf Grund der aktuellen Wetterprognose raus, stundenlang im Regen rumstehen hab ich nicht so Bock drauf.



Wir sind auch raus


----------



## Stumpi29 (13. September 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Falls der Wettergott mitspielt, hatten wir angedacht am 22.09. zum Trailpark Mehring zu fahren. (Momentan sieht es joot us!)
> Leider ist der Park ab dem 23.09. wegen Holzfällungen geschlossen.
> 
> Freiwillige vor! Treffen dort ab ca. 10:00, dann kann man vorher noch wählen gehen .
> ...



Sieht interessant aus ! Bin dabei !  Also ich habe nichts gegen ein wenig Regen, aber wenn es aus Kübeln schüttet muss es auch nicht sein!
 @shmee Platz noch frei ? Sonst kann ich auch gerne fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (13. September 2013)

Platz noch frei, fahre aber auch gern bei dir mit. 

Wir entscheiden morgen kurzfristig würde ich sagen.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (13. September 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein Bild zum Thema: Deutsch-amerikanische Freundschaft....oder so ähnlich...






Da ist nichts mit Freundschaft.....siehe weitere Foto's


----------



## shmee (14. September 2013)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, ihr wollt ja erst nächste Woche in den Park.  Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht morgen einfach los bin. 

Bin aber auch nächste Woche dabei, Karsten, wegen Fahrerei reden wir die Woche noch mal.



Freckles schrieb:


> Falls der Wettergott mitspielt, hatten wir angedacht am 22.09. zum Trailpark Mehring zu fahren. (Momentan sieht es joot us!)
> Leider ist der Park ab dem 23.09. wegen Holzfällungen geschlossen.
> 
> Freiwillige vor! Treffen dort ab ca. 10:00, dann kann man vorher noch wählen gehen .
> ...


----------



## Dart (14. September 2013)

Da ich ja auch dahin möchte, kann ich auch fahren. Hätte für insgesamt drei Leute bequem Platz.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. September 2013)

Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine RR Runde? Alles andere ist mir zu Matschig

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Scottti (14. September 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine RR Runde? Alles andere ist mir zu Matschig
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Gute Idee. Wir sollten uns morgen mal das Wetter ansehen und dann telefonieren.


----------



## Trekki (14. September 2013)

Ich bin noch etwas angeschlagen, halte mich lieber vom Rad fern.

-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2013)

Ich hab mich am Freitag beim Biken verletzt und halte mich vom Rad fern.


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2013)

War ja Freitag der 13.


----------



## surftigresa (15. September 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Freitag beim Biken verletzt und halte mich vom Rad fern.




Was ist los? Ich hoffe, nichts ernstes!!!!!

Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!

P.s.: ich halte mich vom RR grundsätzlich fern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (15. September 2013)

Uwe, was haste gemacht??? Alles gut bei dir?


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Uwe, was haste gemacht??? Alles gut bei dir?



Chris, du erinnerst dich doch an unsere Osteifel Tour mit Wolle und Thomas. Die sind wir dann am Freitag in "optimierter" Form gefahren, also andersrum und mit ein paar Streckenänderungen. Bei Ettringen gab es doch dieses schöne Stück durch den Steinbruch mit den Kletteren. Und danach kam ja die Schiebepassage hoch auf den Grat. Da sind wir dieses Mal runter. Ziemlich unmotiviert in so eine wurzelige Stelle reingefahren, links Felsen, Vorderrad weggerutscht und mit der linken Hand am Felsen vorbei, dabei die Finger aufgerissen. Naja, der Finger ist noch dran, ist allerdings genäht worden, daher erstmal Ruhe angeordnet.


----------



## shmee (15. September 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Chris, du erinnerst dich doch an unsere Osteifel Tour mit Wolle und Thomas. Die sind wir dann am Freitag in "optimierter" Form gefahren, also andersrum und mit ein paar Streckenänderungen. Bei Ettringen gab es doch dieses schöne Stück durch den Steinbruch mit den Kletteren. Und danach kam ja die Schiebepassage hoch auf den Grat. Da sind wir dieses Mal runter. Ziemlich unmotiviert in so eine wurzelige Stelle reingefahren, links Felsen, Vorderrad weggerutscht und mit der linken Hand am Felsen vorbei, dabei die Finger aufgerissen. Naja, der Finger ist noch dran, ist allerdings genäht worden, daher erstmal Ruhe angeordnet.



Uii, Mist, das hört sich ja nicht so schön an. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## meg-71 (15. September 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Chris, du erinnerst dich doch an unsere Osteifel Tour mit Wolle und Thomas. Die sind wir dann am Freitag in "optimierter" Form gefahren, also andersrum und mit ein paar Streckenänderungen. Bei Ettringen gab es doch dieses schöne Stück durch den Steinbruch mit den Kletteren. Und danach kam ja die Schiebepassage hoch auf den Grat. Da sind wir dieses Mal runter. Ziemlich unmotiviert in so eine wurzelige Stelle reingefahren, links Felsen, Vorderrad weggerutscht und mit der linken Hand am Felsen vorbei, dabei die Finger aufgerissen. Naja, der Finger ist noch dran, ist allerdings genäht worden, daher erstmal Ruhe angeordnet.



Willkommen im Klub und gute Besserung.

Gruß aus dem Lazarett der meg


----------



## Blut Svente (15. September 2013)

jetzt wo ich langsam auch wieder mal aufschlagen will wirds aber zeit das ihr gesung werdet. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (15. September 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Falls der Wettergott mitspielt, hatten wir angedacht am 22.09. zum Trailpark Mehring zu fahren. (Momentan sieht es joot us!)
> Leider ist der Park ab dem 23.09. wegen Holzfällungen geschlossen.
> 
> Freiwillige vor! Treffen dort ab ca. 10:00, dann kann man vorher noch wählen gehen .
> ...



Klingt gut.
Wenn das Wetter passt, kommen Nils und ich auch mit. 

Heißt Treffen AB 10, dass man ggf. auch nachkommen kann?

LG
Britta


----------



## Redfraggle (15. September 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War ja Freitag der 13.



Irgendwie schon!
Ich bin zwar heile geblieben,aber auf halber Strecke fing meine 
Gabel an zu klopfen  !
Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin.Erst Auto kaputt, jetzt muckt die Lefty.


----------



## surftigresa (15. September 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Klub und gute Besserung.
> 
> Gruß aus dem Lazarett der meg



Dann können wir ja bald alle zusammen Reharunden drehen......


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. September 2013)

Ne Reha-Runde wäre sowieso mal wieder fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (15. September 2013)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Wenn das Wetter passt, kommen Nils und ich auch mit.
> 
> Heißt Treffen AB 10, dass man ggf. auch nachkommen kann?
> ...



Ja klar! Übrigens schlage ich vor, dass wir uns auf dem Parkplatz des Sportplatzes treffen. Straße heißt m. E. "Am Forsthaus".

Ciao,
A.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. September 2013)

Nabend!

Es gibt aber heute auch noch radfahrende TTler

Rennradtour zur Wildenburg in der Eifel

Die Lok bildete erst der Wolle, der von Troisdorf nach Alfter rollte um dort den Wagon Thomas anzukoppeln. So ging es dann nach Wormersdorf zum Bahnhof Ja... dort wurde eine neue Lok vor den Zug gespannt namens Oli. Noch ein Wagon namens Oli wurde drangehangen. Ja, es gab zwei Olis heute  So war der TOOW-Express komplett Der sich dann zügig in Bewegung setzte. Es ist immerwieder erstaunlich, was der Oli für Wege kennt Kleine Wege indie sich mal in Vorzeit eine Teermaschine verirrt hatte. Einfach klasse. Um 15Uhr traf der Express Pünktlich an der Wildenburg ein. Es wurde lecker gegessen und getrunken. In strammer fahrt ging es dann wieder Richtung Tomburg.

Am ende standen 163km/2000hm auf dem Tacho

Danke für diesen tollen Tag.

Bis bald im Wald.

Thomas


----------



## radjey (15. September 2013)

Hey Uwe gute Besserung Dir!
Nimms locker, Narben sind männlich 
Hauptsache keine bleibenden Schäden und gönn Dir die verordnete Ruhe.


----------



## meg-71 (15. September 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja bald alle zusammen Reharunden drehen......



Mit Reharunde ist noch ne weile hin. Fahre zur Zeit nur auf der Strasse und da stellt schon ein flacher Bordrstein ein schmerzhaftes Hinderniss für meinen Fuß dar. Aber es wird daran gearbeitet.
Reharunde spätestens zur Gettowheinacht.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2013)

radjey schrieb:


> Nimms locker, Narben sind männlich



aber nur an den beinen. am finger könnte es auch vom kartoffelschälen kommen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. September 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Mit Reharunde ist noch ne weile hin. Fahre zur Zeit nur auf der Strasse und da stellt schon ein flacher Bordrstein ein schmerzhaftes Hinderniss für meinen Fuß dar. Aber es wird daran gearbeitet.
> Reharunde spätestens zur Gettowheinacht.
> 
> Gruß der meg



Kannst ja mit uns RR fahren. Ich Lei dir auch eins.

Gruß von der ersten Dampflok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (15. September 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Kannst ja mir uns RR fahren. Ich Lei dir auch eins.
> 
> Gruß von der ersten Dampflok.



Danke für das Angebot. Habe mein Bike schon auf Schmalspur umgestellt. Aber heute waren schon Brückenauffahrten große Berge, da brauche ich erst mal keine Dampflok sondern eine Rangierlok. So zwei Stunden bin ich heute rund um Rheinbch rangiert.


Gruß der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Es gibt aber heute auch noch radfahrende TTler
> 
> ...



Na und ob!
War gestern in reiner Mädelsrunde mit
dem RR unterwegs.
Nicht ganz soviele km und hm wie ihr,aber
den Zug haben wir auch aufgemacht.
Lecker Kaffee gabs in der Rohmühle und lecker
Essen bei Petra und Guillaume.
War ein wirklich schöner Nachmittag und
Abend!


----------



## supasini (16. September 2013)

In Mehring war ich vor 2-3 Jahren mal: nette Strecke im Wald, sollte man aber durchaus mit ner richtigen MTB-Tour verbinden, da gibt es noch ein paar andere nette Sachen. Die Sprünge sind teils heftig (direkt am Einstieg ein Table und ein Double mit ca. 2m Höhe - nix für mich. Zum Glück ist der Chickenway gut zu finden und zu fahren) Es ist viel Kurbelei hoch, entspannter geht es, wenn man wie die Locals das meiste Shuttelt - dann muss man nur einen abstellen, der das Auto fährt. Aber der Chef will ja kein Rad fahren, Auto geht bestimmt, oder Uwe?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2013)

Waren im Mai noch da, sind über "Kamelhöcker", "Schieferkaul", "Lustgarten" und "Dschungel" runter. Das war ne rote Strecke, es war ziemlich matschig, ging für uns "Trailpark-Greenhorns" aber recht gut, bis auf einen der hatte abgefahrene RasendeRalfs druff. Die haben den ja bis vor kurzem nochmal komplett überarbeitet und im Mai neu eröffnetsoweit ich weiss. Die schwarze Route hab ich nur im unteren Teil gesehn, da war ca. 5m freier Fall gefolgt von nem Table, man konnte die "Einschlagkrater" links und rechts neben dem Weg ganz gut erkennen


----------



## surftigresa (16. September 2013)

Wisst Ihr ungefähr, wieviele Hm die Strecke hat?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2013)

Höhenunterschied zwischen Traileinstieg oben an der Autobahn und dem Trailende in mehring sind ca. 200hm. Als wir da vorbei sind war jemand vom MTB Club Mehring mit sonem langen Anhänger für Bikes der wohl die Leute geshuttelt hat.
Hier noch der Link: http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2013)

Ich war im Sommer mal für einen Downhill auf der roten Strecke in Mehring: wirklich sehr nett. Weil ich ja nicht sooo gut im Runterfahren bin, habe ich vermutlich weder nennenswerten Speed noch besonderen Flow gehabt, aber das lag zweifellos an mir und nicht an der Strecke. An 1-2 Stellen habe ich einen Sprung umfahren, aber hätte ich eine zweite Fahrt unternommen, dann hätte ich mich vielleicht sogar getraut. Die Relation Rauffahren - Runterfahren fand ich ganz ok, mit den rund 200hm dürfte die Wahrheit einigermaßen getroffen sein. Alles in allem kann ich nur seufzen: Wie schön wäre es, wenn wir so was hier in der Nähe hätten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Alles in allem kann ich nur seufzen: Wie schön wäre es, wenn wir so was hier in der Nähe hätten.



Der Ameisentrail is ja sooo schlecht auch nicht


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2013)

Danke!

Hört sich gut an, ist aber dann doch eher ein Thema für nach der Reharunde 

(Ich hatte gehofft, der Park wäre kleiner)

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Jaegerin81 (17. September 2013)

Hmmm... Welches Rad nehme ich denn jetzt mit?
Wenn wir so viel bergauf kurbeln müssen, wäre wohl das AM besser, oder?
Mit meinem Freerider macht nur das bergrunterbügeln Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2013)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Welches Rad nehme ich denn jetzt mit?
> Wenn wir so viel bergauf kurbeln müssen, wäre wohl das AM besser, oder?
> Mit meinem Freerider macht nur das bergrunterbügeln Spaß.



Also ich nehme meinen Freerider mit, da mein DH-Rad gar nicht Berg auf will. Es sei denn der Häuptling will uns mit dem Auto immer wieder hoch fahren


----------



## heiko1102 (17. September 2013)

Hallo Männer,

also, ich bin aus Mehring und garantiere euch, es ist für jeden von euch was dabei und ihr werdet auf euren Kosten kommen.

Für die, die ihr Sportgerät  bergab beherrschen, ist die FR-Strecke absolut emfehlenswert...hier ein Link

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27416

Es gibt weiterhin 3 wirklich tolle Strecken, bei denen alle Sprünge umfahrbar sind:

Endurostrecke (alles umfahrbar, teilweise überrollbar)

Traverse (kein Sprung auf der kompletten Strecke)

Moshtrail (kannst du alles umfahren, richtig Spass macht´s aber, wenn du alles mitholst  , der Trail ist wirklich geil )

Weiterhin gibt´s noch nen Übungsparcours.....

Mit den 200Hm kommt hin, alles mit Enduro fahrbar, aber Bigbike ist natürlich geiler...wenn ihr bis ganz runter faht, schiebst ihr ungefähr 20 Minuten hoch.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch weiterhelfen....bei Fragen...fragen!

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also ich nehme meinen Freerider mit, da mein DH-Rad gar nicht Berg auf will. Es sei denn der Häuptling will uns mit dem Auto immer wieder hoch fahren



Wenn ihr das Auto stellt, kann ich das machen.


----------



## Freckles (17. September 2013)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> also, ich bin aus Mehring und garantiere euch, es ist für jeden von euch was dabei und ihr werdet auf euren Kosten kommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

vielen Dank für die Infos, die helfen sehr ! Hört sich super an . Hoffentlich hält die Wettervorhersage, was sie für Sonntag verspricht. 

Wird bestimmt einiges los sein, da ja ab Montag erst mal geschlossen ist, oder?

Viele Grüße
Angela

PS an all Mitfahrer: Ich werde meinen Freerider mitnehmen, die 16 kg lassen sich ja noch einigermaßen pedalieren


----------



## heiko1102 (17. September 2013)

Da sich das ganze auf 4-5 Strecken verteilt hast du nie wirklich Stress auf dem Trail...weder Betrieb vor dir, noch drückt einer hinter dir 

Alles ganz entspannt....

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2013)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Da sich das ganze auf 4-5 Strecken verteilt hast du nie wirklich Stress auf dem Trail...weder Betrieb vor dir, noch drückt einer hinter dir
> 
> Alles ganz entspannt....
> 
> ...



Nachdem du das so schön beschrieben hast und ich die Videos gesehen habe, kann ich es kaum erwarten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. September 2013)

..


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Auto stellt, kann ich das machen.



Das Problem ist wenn ich einen Anhänger besorgen würde käm ich auf der Autobahn nicht vorwärts.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2013)

Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag mit in die Filthy´s zu fahren? Ich wollte gegen 10 Uhr zu Hause losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko1102 (17. September 2013)

Betrifft Beitrag 5377

Sind 7m Steilabfahrt (sieht von unten aus wie freier Fall) gefolgt von einem Double (kein Table)....den Teil kann man aber ganz gemütlich umfahren!

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2013)

Jo, kann mich nur erinnern das es von unten ziemlich übel aussieht, wenn da kein Sprung hinter wär ok, aber so ... eijeijei ...aber gibt ja genug die das fahren und auch können 

Mal ne kurze Bikepark-Fortbildung für Greenhorns: Double is wie Table nur mit nix inne Mitte oder ?


----------



## Freckles (17. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo, kann mich nur erinnern das es von unten ziemlich übel aussieht, wenn da kein Sprung hinter wär ok, aber so ... eijeijei ...aber gibt ja genug die das fahren und auch können
> 
> Mal ne kurze Bikepark-Fortbildung für Greenhorns: Double is wie Table nur mit nix inne Mitte oder ?



Jawoll!  Inne Filthys bauen sie die Dinger jetzt zumindest teilweise wieder zu, damit auch solche Spätzünder wie wir uns daran trauen können


----------



## heiko1102 (17. September 2013)

Double ist wie Table nur mit Gap in der Mitte... ;-)


----------



## supasini (17. September 2013)

wäre auch gerne dabei!


----------



## meg-71 (19. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

ich werde am Sonntag auch in Mehring sein allerdings will ich nur Fotos von Euch machen. Darum ein Bitte an Euch. Zieht was Buntes an, nicht komplett schwarz in schwarz, sieht sonst so langweilig aus.

Danke im voraus der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. September 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich werde am Sonntag auch in Mehring sein allerdings will ich nur Fotos von Euch machen. Darum ein Bitte an Euch. Zieht was Buntes an, nicht komplett schwarz in schwarz, sieht sonst so langweilig aus.
> 
> Danke im voraus der meg



Also TT Shirt anziehen.

In meinem z3 ist noch ein platz frei. Wer will mit mir nach Mehring fahren?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2013)

Hi!

Bin in Mehring auch dabei. Hört und sieht sich nach Spaß an

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Pete04 (19. September 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nachdem du das so schön beschrieben hast und ich die Videos gesehen habe, kann ich es kaum erwarten.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Jau, hatt er wirklich fein gemacht! Wenn mer's mal Stunden im Wald für ein verrücktes Pic verbracht hat weiß man ganze Videos ordentlich zu schätzen, Reschpekt! Hosianna - soeben die Nachricht bekommen datt Kleini mitte Freundin zur Mosel campen iss! Die Hausgemeinschaft haut sich somit mit Freu(n)den rein!!! Mit ordentlich Sag, versprochen! Eher 11 Uhr weil mers neben Wahljahr ja auch noch Strecke machen müssen... Freu mich 'ne Frikadelle in den Hinterbau, der Pete


----------



## radjey (19. September 2013)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Zieht was Buntes an, nicht komplett schwarz in schwarz, sieht sonst so langweilig aus.


Ich komm ja nicht mit, also wirds farblich weniger langweilig


----------



## meg-71 (19. September 2013)

radjey schrieb:


> Ich komm ja nicht mit, also wirds farblich weniger langweilig



Nur wegen der Kleidung mußt Du dich aber nicht zurrückhalten


----------



## Redfraggle (19. September 2013)

Ich komm auch nicht mit,da Bike in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. September 2013)

Hi!

Meg-71 soll ich Dich mitnehmen?? Hätte Platz für Dich und noch einen anderen MTB'ler. Wer will bitte melden.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## supasini (20. September 2013)

wann fährst du? - ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, muss aber noch mal hören, ob mein Bruder auch mitwill, dann würde ich mit dem fahren. Ansonsten bin ich sehr an ner Fahrgelegenheit interessiert, wenn es nicht ganz früh ist!


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. September 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich komm auch nicht mit,da Bike in der Werkstatt.



Beim Jörn? Hab ihn gestern im Laden angetroffen. Der läuft tatsächlich auch auf Krücken! Gute Besserung an Ihn und alle die ich bisher vergessen habe.

Bin dieses WE raus. Erste Weihnachtsfeier des Jahres. Aaber wenn alles nach Plan läuft will ich Dienstag wieder 18:30 in Ramersdorf sein.


----------



## sinux (21. September 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> wann fährst du? - ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, muss aber noch mal hören, ob mein Bruder auch mitwill, dann würde ich mit dem fahren. Ansonsten bin ich sehr an ner Fahrgelegenheit interessiert, wenn es nicht ganz früh ist!



Bin dabei...Ööskerche Schattel after Bräckfest änt biefohr sannsätt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (21. September 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> wann fährst du? - ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, muss aber noch mal hören, ob mein Bruder auch mitwill, dann würde ich mit dem fahren. Ansonsten bin ich sehr an ner Fahrgelegenheit interessiert, wenn es nicht ganz früh ist!



Dann hat sich ja alles erledigt. Wir sehen uns in Mehring

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (21. September 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Beim Jörn? Hab ihn gestern im Laden angetroffen. Der läuft tatsächlich auch auf Krücken! Gute Besserung an Ihn und alle die ich bisher vergessen habe.
> 
> Bin dieses WE raus. Erste Weihnachtsfeier des Jahres. Aaber wenn alles nach Plan läuft will ich Dienstag wieder 18:30 in Ramersdorf sein.



Nö,bei Cyclewerx.Irgendwas stimmt mit
der Gabel nicht.Ja der Jörn hat sich
den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen.
Schöne Weihnachtsfeier!


----------



## heiko1102 (21. September 2013)

Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß bei uns im Trailpark...über ein Feedback auf unserer Homepage würden wir uns freuen!

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2013)

Sehr formidables Vorabinfo, dear Heiko! Und dank dem Top-Seller-Video können hier einige (backende Zunft?!) vermeintlich nitt mehr durchschlafen... Da freuen mers uns druff!!! Kleinste ist Campen, da konnten die Ollen heute Paarlaufen gehen....





...war das geil!!! 10x nappi-ins-Tali mit Liften...(altersbedingt noch nitt nötig...)...jetzt mal ab anne Mosel domani, tot ziens, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2013)

...und der Meg hat ja klar und deutlich gesagt: Schwarz iss schlimm - deshalb der einzig im Rheinland möglich Tip:




...jawoll, lasst Lappen flattern.... Freu' mich auf jeden "Crossed-Dresser" morgen, der Pete.


----------



## Freckles (22. September 2013)

Kinners, es war ein Fest mit euch! Vielen Dank an alle Mitbiker für den superspaßigen Tag!! Es war mal wieder echt klasse .

Die Fotos, die der Meg netterweise mit unserer Kamera gemacht hat, werde ich morgen in meinen Alben hochladen!

Schönen Abend noch!

Dankbar müde und voll von lecker Pizza

Angela

@ Heiko: Supersache, der Trailpark!! Habt ihr genial hingekriegt


----------



## meg-71 (22. September 2013)

Krasse Äktschn war das heute mit vielen tollen Models und leckker Gnocchi zum schluss.







Später noch mehr Bilder, schaut einfach in mein Fotoalbum


PS top Farbabstimmung bis zu den Schnürsenkeln


----------



## heiko1102 (23. September 2013)

Freut mich, dass es euch gestern in Mehring gefallen hat...ihr hattet ja auch TOP-WETTER! Ich musste leider arbeiten 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2013)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es euch gestern in Mehring gefallen hat...ihr hattet ja auch TOP-WETTER! Ich musste leider arbeiten
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko



Ho Heiko, ja es war ein toller Tag. Wir kommen gerne wieder.

Hier ein par Eindrücke von unserem klasse Fotografen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63186

Danke Meg super Bilder

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko1102 (23. September 2013)

TOP-Bilder....


----------



## Freckles (23. September 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hier ein par Eindrücke von unserem klasse Fotografen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63186



Hier noch mehr Bilder, auch von unserem Star-Papparazzi geschossen .

Vielen Dank nochmal dafür, Michael!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63192


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2013)

Wieviel Spaß wir alle hatten kann man hier glaube ich gut sehen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. September 2013)

Nabend!

Das war sie also, die Flugshow vom TT and Friends

Und was für Maschienen am Start waren:
Flugzeug Henschel Canyon mit Pilotin Angela
Flugzeug Dornier Nicolai mit Pilot Chris
Flugzeug Junkers JU"Norco"87 Stuka,Panzerknacker (Googelt mal, dieses Fluggrät gibt,gab es wirklich.Müsst nur Norco weglassen) mit Pilot Micha
Und das Geschwarder auf Ihren YT,s
u.v.a.
Und es wurde einiges geboten. Wie auf den Fotos erkennen könnt.

Nur Flugzeug Messerschmitt Fatmodul EC02-140 mit Pilot Meinereiner wollte nicht so recht abheben.Irgendwie konnte ich das Ding nicht hochziehen. Aber die Ursache lag im Kopf des Piloten. Blockarde Zuviel was wäre wenn.......

Aber es war ein toller Tag.
Echt superklasse, was die Jungs da in den Wald gebaut haben Sehr Traillastige abfahrten. Komme wieder.

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Echt superklasse, was die Jungs da in den Wald gebaut haben Sehr Traillastige abfahrten. Komme wieder.



ich sag doch, das wäre schön für 3 tage zu kombinieren: zuerst in der lux-schweiz auf felsentrails einrollen, dann nach mehring und am letzten tag nach stromberg...

leider ist mehring ja jetzt zu, sonst hätte sich der brückentag nächste woche angeboten.


----------



## Dart (24. September 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Das war sie also, die Flugshow vom TT and Friends
> 
> ...


 
Habe mal aus den Filmchen vom großen Table was zusammen geschnitten. Ein Film von den Trails folgt später.

 
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerin81 (24. September 2013)

Sehr cool!!!
Das Video kann doch schonmal was. 

Auf den Film von den Trails bin ich auch schon gespannt. 

War echt ein super Tag am Sonntag. 
Schade, dass die jetzt zu haben, eine Wiederholung wäre schön gewesen. 

Aber man könnte ja das Feiertagswochenende nutzen, um einen anderen Park zu besuchen. Vielleicht Winterberg?
Hätte wer Lust?


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. September 2013)

Sehr schön Jörg hast du gut gemacht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Blut Svente (24. September 2013)

schönes Filmchen sowas findet ihr auch bei den XCO rennen in der gegend


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2013)

Was sind denn XCO-Rennen???


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was sind denn XCO-Rennen???



scheinbar neudeutsch für cc.  also x=cross und co=country


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. September 2013)

TTler, bitte mal in die IG gucken wegen Trikots und Co.


----------



## Blut Svente (24. September 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> scheinbar neudeutsch für cc.  also x=cross und co=country



 Volltreffer! Ist aber kein neudeutsch. So stehts im Terminplan der UCI.


----------



## Dart (24. September 2013)

Kennt Ihr den schon:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8tShcn-dY"]Gee Atherton gets hunted by a Peregrine Falcon - YouTube[/nomedia] ????


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2013)

Ein total wildes Teil! Ich hab's - der Landschaft im Kleinen geschuldet - an der Ahr mit Meisenknödeln versucht - Material wurde wegen mangelndem "Biss" direkt inne Tonne gekloppt! Die Maggeln, die Meisen... LG, der Pete Tolles Vid, Jörg - wir arbeiten uns an die HM ran...


----------



## Jaegerin81 (26. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

mein Mann und ich wollen den Feiertag am kommenden Donnerstag nutzen, um nochmal nach Winterberg zu fahren. 
Je nach Wetter und Fitness wollen wir zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr vor Ort sein. Nachkommen ist natürlich kein Problem, fall das jemandem zu früh sein sollte.
In dem Falle, mich einfach bzgl. Handynr. anschreiben. 
Wer hätte denn Lust sich anzuschließen?

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (26. September 2013)

Hmm ... 
Da bin ich leider noch nicht wieder aus dem Harz zurück .
Hatte eigentlich mit dem Crhris zusammen mal den Freitag 4.10 ins Auge gefasst ... geht natürlich nur wenn man Urlaub hat ! 

Grüße Karsten


----------



## shmee (26. September 2013)

Genau, ich wollte am 4.10. Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Interesse.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (26. September 2013)

Am 4.10. muss Nils definitiv arbeiten und bei mir ist es auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich frei bekomme. 

Ich bleibe also beim 3.10., wünsche euch aber für den 4. schon mal viel Spaß im leeren Park.


----------



## heiko1102 (26. September 2013)

An alle die, die letzen Sonntag im Trailpark Mehring waren...neues Video vom Moshtrail ist online...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31566


Gruß
Heiko


----------



## supasini (26. September 2013)

hi Heiko,  ganz super, was ihr da in den letzten Jahren gebaut habt! Wenn ihr im Wald ein GPS Garmin etrex 30 findet: das ist vermutlich meins. ich Depp hatte meine Rucksack tasche offen


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. September 2013)

Für alle die meinen sie könnten Rad fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv3xVOs7_No&hd=1"]Danny MacAskill's Imaginate - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2013)

naja, fahren kann man mcaskills artistengehüpfe ja nun nicht mehr nennen..

der kollege hier fährt noch wirklich


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2013)

Erinnert mich daran[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4qzh6YBW1Q=1"]Graham Jarvis Spanish Training - YouTube[/nomedia]. Die spinnen, die Briten.


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2013)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> An alle die, die letzen Sonntag im Trailpark Mehring waren...neues Video vom Moshtrail ist online...
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31566
> 
> ...



Doll, wirklich Doll! Hat die Frau auch 'nen Ruhetag wo ich mit meinem "Dilettantenthum" auffe Strecke keine Bremse bilde.... Toll gemacht - schickes Roadbook für die Camerastandpunkte gesucht - sag ich mal als absoluter Laie - und feuchtes Gesitsche flischt auch (so sind 'se, die Nordhänge...) Also gelungener kann man unter Einbindung von Sponsoren im "Nirgendwo" (Verzeihung!!!) so was nicht umsetzen, tolles Gemeinwerk.... LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (28. September 2013)

Ihr Lieben, für morgen ist ja Königswetter vorhergesagt. Jemand um 11 an der Burg?


----------



## Nightjumper73 (28. September 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben, für morgen ist ja Königswetter vorhergesagt. Jemand um 11 an der Burg?



Muss arbeiten( Autosonntag ) in Rheinbach.....


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. September 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben, für morgen ist ja Königswetter vorhergesagt. Jemand um 11 an der Burg?



Werd kommen! Ist im Moment einfach klasse
 im Wald

Bis Morgen!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. September 2013)

Ich bin im WW unterwegs. Muß da auch mahl wieder fahren.


----------



## Scottti (28. September 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## looooop (28. September 2013)

Ich hätt ja auch mal wieder Lust mit euch zu fahren...

Sind eure Sonntags-Touren "Anfängerfreundlich" oder haut Ihr da so richtig einen raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (28. September 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja auch mal wieder Lust mit euch zu fahren...
> 
> Sind eure Sonntags-Touren "Anfängerfreundlich" oder haut Ihr da so richtig einen raus?



Anfängerfreundlich....bei Oli/Thomas/Chris.... Klar


----------



## meg-71 (28. September 2013)

Traue mich morgen auch mal wieder zur Ruine, werde es aber langsam und ruhig angehen lassen.


Gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (28. September 2013)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Anfängerfreundlich....bei Oli/Thomas/Chris.... Klar



Die werden vors Rad gespannt


----------



## looooop (28. September 2013)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Anfängerfreundlich....bei Oli/Thomas/Chris.... Klar



OliThomas kenn ich ja net ...... Chris war die letzten Male schon "Anfängerfreundlich" ...
....

hmm ... das liest sich ziemlich komisch .....


----------



## Redfraggle (28. September 2013)

Uwe und ich sind auch dabei!
(Wenn der Thomas uns mitnimmt).
@ loop,komm doch einfach zur Tomburg,daß kriegen
wir schon hin!


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr den schon:
> 
> Gee Atherton gets hunted by a Peregrine Falcon - YouTube ????



Hey Jörsch - hast Du etwa KEINEN? Ich hab meinen wegen des suburbanen Umfelds auf Pizza abgerichtet - geht ab wie Schmitz Katze!







...erfordert watt Geduld bei der Abrichtung(wird auch hoffentlich noch größer....) abba danach frisst er dir ausse Kaputze! LG, der Pete (datt Bändchen gewöhn ich ihm auch noch ab....)


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. September 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht und werde mir bei dem schönen Wetter mehrfach in den Allerwertesten beißen. @looooop: nicht Bange machen lassen, die tun nur so und wollen nur spielen.

Weiß das ganz genau: Eifel-Litti

P.S.: Und wenn der Häuptling dabei ist, kann schon mal gar nix schief gehen.


----------



## looooop (28. September 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Uwe und ich sind auch dabei!
> (Wenn der Thomas uns mitnimmt).
> @ loop,komm doch einfach zur Tomburg,daß kriegen
> wir schon hin!



 ... OK .... Schamvoll aufgeben kann ich ja immer noch .....

(Oder du machst dein Bike wieder kaputt wie beim letzten Mal ... )

Könnte euch auch mitnehmen (bin aber net 100% sicher ob 3 Bike in die Karre passen... sollte aber)


----------



## Dart (29. September 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hey Jörsch - hast Du etwa KEINEN?



Leven Pete,

ich habe meinem beigebracht sich dezent im Hintergrund zu halten. Muss ja nicht direkt jeder sehen was für einen Vogel ich habe.


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2013)

Die Antwort ist eines Seelscheiders mehr als würdig! (Mit dezent iss ja bei mir eher nich - hab's erst mit 'nem Ara versucht: eher bunt, aber doof als Falkenersatz - die Pinienkerne sind auch immer vom Rucksack gefallen...) Stay tuned, der Pete - the hawk whistler....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2013)

Barbara und ich waren heute noch einmal im Norden der Eifel unterwegs. Rund um die beiden Heime gibt es zwar nicht so viele Pfade, dafür bieten Netters-und Blankenheim ruhigste Natur, auch am Feiertag












Den ein oder anderen Pfad gab es dann auch:






...und giftige Gewächse:


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2013)

...und giftige Gewächse:






[/quote]

DAS Kalenderpic schlechthin für den Monat! Parallel zur TransProvence quasi die TransHeimer, feine Idee...LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey, da habt ihr euch ein top Tourenrevier ausgesucht 
Wenn man weiss wo findet man auch noch hier und da ein paar Pfade,
zwar kein Ahrtal aber man bekommt ne brauchbare Tour hin


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich fang dann mal an.

*HÄÄÄÄÄPPPPPYYYY BIRTHDAY lieber Thomas*
Alles Liebe und Gute, weiterhin viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen, Gesundheit natürlich auch, immer schönes Wetter und so.....

*Mach dir einen schönen Tag und bis bald*


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2013)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Also, ich fang dann mal an.
> 
> *HÄÄÄÄÄPPPPPYYYY BIRTHDAY lieber Thomas*
> Alles Liebe und Gute, weiterhin viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen, Gesundheit natürlich auch, immer schönes Wetter und so.....
> ...



Vielen Vielen Dank
Tja, noch 1 Jahr dann ist das Elektro-MTB fällig
Dann ist ne Null hinter der ersten Zahl

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dann ist ne Null hinter der ersten Zahl...



10? 


Alles Gute von uns und feiert schön!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Oktober 2013)

10? So ein Quatsch! Der wird nächstes Jahr 30, so alt, wie der aussieht.

Jedenfalls auch von mir alles Liebe zum Wiegenfest! Kurz vor knapp grüßt herzlich: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2013)

Und kurz nach knapp auch von mir ein Glückwunsch.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2013)

Kurz und knapp:danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch ich auch.....tanti Auguri


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Wetter scheint ja heute zu halten. Daher:

11 Uhr ab Rech am Parkplatz an der Ahrbrücke. Ein langsames Ründchen durch das Ahrtal.


----------



## meg-71 (6. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute noch laaangsamer unterwegs bin Pilze sammeln.


Gruß der meg


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Oktober 2013)

....langsames Ründchen....., da bin ich dabei 

( Uwe wenn Du hier vorher nochmal reinschaust, bring bitte mein Langarmshirt mit  )
Gruessli
Willi


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Startzeitverschiebung: 

11:30 Uhr


----------



## route61 (6. Oktober 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Startzeitverschiebung:
> 
> 11:30 Uhr



Gehe heute mit Herrn Sonntag zur selben Zeit ins Kino (Nordeifel).
Vielleicht nächstes Mal ...


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour heute im Ahrtal gefahren, mit vielen netten Rampen und vielen netten Gästen und ein paar schönen Fotos....


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Oktober 2013)

Wasndas fürn Neuer?


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wasndas fürn Neuer?




In dem roten Outfit?



Ein gewisser Oliver J.
Oh, verdammt, er wollte ja nicht genannt werden. Also sage ich lieber O.Jaschob.

Ist bei uns aber schonmal mitgefahren, Guido. Meistens aber nicht zu sehen, weil vorne.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Oder meinst du den?








Das ist Markus. Freund von der Annika. Kollege von SIT. Sehr netter Typ....und kann verdammt gut Rad fahren.


----------



## route61 (6. Oktober 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frag mich nicht was, aber das Bild HAT WAS!

Die anderen übrigens auch. Kompliment!


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

route61 schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht was, aber das Bild HAT WAS!




...gute Fahrer, Bertram.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein schönes Uphillbild vom Bruda:


----------



## Mc Wade (7. Oktober 2013)

Unterhaltsame Runde, coole  und nette Mitfahrer...schöne Strecke mit Herausforderungen - aufwärts/abwärts - dank an den Trailfinder/Ahrtalscout Uwe
(Handlight) .......hoffentlich bald wieder 
Bilder 
Grüssli
Willi


----------



## shmee (7. Oktober 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder treffen sich die Verrückten auf den Geräten mit 2 Rädern  in der Wüste Utahs um sich gesponsort von der Gummibärchenbrause mit Flügeln in halsbrecherischer Art die Felswände runter zu stürzen. Das ganze ist ein feines Spektakel zum Anschauen, und kam mir die Idee, sowas lässt sich doch auch bestens gemeinsam schauen und mit leckerem Essen und Getränk verbinden. 

Also, wer Lust hat, am 13:10, so ab 20-21 Uhr schauen wir bei uns die Red Bull Rampage. Die eigentliche Übertragung geht um 22 Uhr los, also bringt etwas Zeit nach hinten mit. Für Getränke und einen großen Topf Schichtfleisch vom Grill sorge ich. Beiträge in Form von Brot, Salaten und Nachtisch, .... sind gern gesehen. 

Tragt euch bitte bis spätestens Donnerstag in den Doodle ein und schreibt auch in die Kommentare unten drunter, wer was mitbringt. Ab ca. 12 Personen würde ich das Fleisch aufstocken müssen, dann gibt es noch Würstchen dazu. 
http://www.doodle.com/tms2fp7hr6u477va


----------



## Trekki (12. Oktober 2013)

Kommt morgen jemand zur Tomburg? Ich würde gerne mit meinem Sohn eine Runde im Reha Tempo fahren.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Oktober 2013)

..


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2013)

Morgen 11 Uhr ab Ramersdorf in die sieben Berge. 


  @john: Dann mußt du auch nicht so weit anfahren.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei, dann brauch ich nicht soweit zu fahren.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Trekki (12. Oktober 2013)

Habe von meinem Sohn gerade einen Korb bekommen, ob ich alleine komme entscheide ich morgen früh.

-trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Oktober 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Habe von meinem Sohn gerade einen Korb bekommen, ob ich alleine komme entscheide ich morgen früh.
> 
> -trekki



Bist Du krank gewesen?
Man hat Sich ja lange nicht gesehen?


----------



## Trekki (12. Oktober 2013)

Eher verpasst. War letztens (vor 3 Wochen?) an der Tomburg und hab Dienstag in Ramersdorf hallo gesagt.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Oktober 2013)

Es Regnet immer noch, bin raus oder ich fahre später.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Winterpokal kommt wieder von 04.11.2013 bis zum 30.03.2014. Wer fährt im Team Tomburg wieder mit?


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Oktober 2013)

Wir möchten uns nochmal bei allen die so Zahlreich am Samstag gekommen sind bedanken. Es war ein toller Tag mit super Leuten. Es war uns wie immer ein Fest mit euch zu fahren und zu feiern.

Grüße Angela und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (21. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben zu danken! Was ihr da immer auf die Beine stellt, ist echt klasse.  
Für uns war es ein schöner ausgefüllter Nachmittag mit tollen Trails, netten Leuten, einem gefrusteten Wanderer , und die Demonstration kulinarischer Backkunst, die uns immer wieder begeistern kann. 
Wir kommen gerne wieder, wenn der Panzer durch die Backstübe wütet


----------



## Trekki (21. Oktober 2013)




----------



## route61 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mich dem Jürgen nur anschließen. Toll gemacht! Leider musste ich früh weg. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet noch ganz viel Spaß.

Auf dem Foto von John Pose ich für den Bauch-Wettbewerb der Münstereifeler Funbiker IG.

Danke dafür.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. Oktober 2013)

Nun muss ich auch mal schnell meinen Dank loswerden - es war mal wieder sehr nett, lecker und lustig!
Dank an die Orgas Angela+Micha sowie an die Getränketeilhaber Anja+(sorry, weiß den Namen nicht).

Bis bald
ciao Annette


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2013)

Jau Ihr Zwei,

das war mal wieder ein schönes "Social Event". Vielen Dank nochmal aus dem Naafbachtal. Leider mussten wir uns viel zu früh verabschieden.

Ich hoffe, Eure Ausgaben für hochwertigste Bäckerei Produkte, Fähre etc. sind auch ausreichend gedeckt worden, ansonsten lasse ich bei der nächsten Tour den Hut kreisen.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Oktober 2013)

Nabend!

Auch von mir einen ganz herzlichen Dank an den Bäckermeister und seiner Angela. Das habt Ihr klasse hinbekommen
Hat sehr viel spaß gemacht, kein Wunder bei den Teilnehmern

Und das nächste mal höre ich darauf, an einem Matschloch rechts zu fahren.......

Bis bald im Wald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (25. Oktober 2013)

good morning everybody,

hier mal eine kleine Einführung in die mtb welt

http://www.nsmb.com/how-to-be-a-mountain-biker/

"racers" kriegen auch was:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFQCm73N4M4"]Gemsen (SteinbÃ¶cke) im GesprÃ¤ch - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## AnjaR (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2013)

bin mal wieder fremdgegangen  












- hat aber Spaß gemacht 

(und auch hier gilt: Carbon statt Kondition! Hopp Hopp!!!)


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie jetzt: ohne Helm?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2013)

... und Protektoren ?
Dafür aber ein schmucker Bauchweggürtel, daswär auch was für mich


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2013)

@supasini - ich hatte dich auch schon vermisst, bei Nachbars nachgehört wo du verschollen bist... Schön, dass Du wieder da bist. Lass uns die Woche, wenn der Sturm weg ist, mal beiken.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2013)

aha, der neue liteville prototyp fürs snowbiken im kommmenden winter


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


>


Immer wieder grausam watt sich da vor Lampedusa abspielt... Hier wähnen sich die Flüchtlinge scheinbar noch in Ufernähe....


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2013)

morgen soll ja schönes Wetter sein - jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne schöne Ahrtal-Tour? würde gern gegen 10 Uhr im Ahrtal starten, Strecke und Ort verhandelbar.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Oktober 2013)

Lust ja, Zeit leider nee. Aber irgendwann muss es mal wieder klappen. Jedenfalls viel Spaß - und nicht zu viele Fango-Momente.

Spochtliche Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (29. Oktober 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> morgen soll ja schönes Wetter sein - jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne schöne Ahrtal-Tour? würde gern gegen 10 Uhr im Ahrtal starten, Strecke und Ort verhandelbar.



Jeden Tag - nur nicht morgen...da ist nämlich das Wetter schön  und ich darf Loopings drehen in so'nem holländischen Belustigungspark


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> morgen soll ja schönes Wetter sein - jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne schöne Ahrtal-Tour? würde gern gegen 10 Uhr im Ahrtal starten, Strecke und Ort verhandelbar.



Könnte um 13.00 Uhr, wenn das dir nicht zu spät ist...
Grüsse


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2013)

ok. 13 uhr in Kreuzberg?


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2013)

Passt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Oktober 2013)

So Kinners, das Video zur Tour ist on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32370


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2013)

So, das war echt mal schön heute: top Wetter, supernette Begleitung von Carsten, lecker Kuchen auf dem Steiner Berg, Treppe im Schrock rechts-Trail gefahren - Herz, was willst du mehr?!
Hier eine Auswahl der Bilder des Tages, alle vom Grattrail oberhalb von Kreuzberg:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab heute auch am Schrock was geknackt:


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2013)

aua! wie machst du denn sowas? und warum?!


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Oktober 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch am Schrock was geknackt:



Am Schrock??? Hast Du das Rad da runtergeschmißen?? Sieht ja übel aus. Nein, daß kann man nicht mehr kleben

War heute auch an der Ahr unterwegs, mit Herrn Scottti. Aber auf den dünnen Rädern. Wiedermal herliche kleine Eifelsträßelchen gefahren Die Trails für Rennräder Und das bei dem fantastischen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (30. Oktober 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch am Schrock was geknackt:



Das geht auf Garantie.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2013)

route61 schrieb:


> Das geht auf Garantie.



aber nur wenn er verschweigt, daß er im gelände unterwegs war


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Oktober 2013)

Für denn Winterpokal brauchen wir noch einen mitfahrer/in, der/die auch genug Punkte einfährt. Teamname "Normal ist anders"


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Für denn Winterpokal .....
> ....Teamname "Normal ist anders"



...alles nur geklaut...


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> So, das war echt mal schön heute: top Wetter, supernette Begleitung von Carsten, lecker Kuchen auf dem Steiner Berg, Treppe im Schrock rechts-Trail gefahren - Herz, was willst du mehr?!
> Hier eine Auswahl der Bilder des Tages, alle vom Grattrail oberhalb von Kreuzberg:
> ...



Jo, 
war ein Top-Tag!

Besten Dank für tolle Bilder und wandern am Grat 

Bis bald


----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...alles nur geklaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen mit biken aus?
Entweder Ahrtal oder Nordeifel. Wer 
hat Lust?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Oktober 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit biken aus?
> Entweder Ahrtal oder Nordeifel. Wer
> hat Lust?



Bin im 7GB, Trail Tour.


----------



## AnjaR (31. Oktober 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit biken aus?
> Entweder Ahrtal oder Nordeifel. Wer
> hat Lust?



Wir bevorzugen Nordeifel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2013)

Schade aber meine Mum hat heuer Geburtzelatg sons wär ich für ne Nordeifelsause bereit gewesen. Aber vielleicht klappts ja nochmal wann anders


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Bin im 7GB, Trail Tour.



Schön, das auch zu erfahren. 
Wir werden jetzt auch im 7Gebirge fahren. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.


----------



## supasini (1. November 2013)

Gestern war definitif zum Radfahren die bessere Wahl als heute. Komme gerade nach ner Rennradrunde mit dem Verein aus der Dusche und mir ist immer noch kalt.
Gestern mit sinux im Ahrtal - übliche Strecken bei bestem Wetter und ein feines lustiges Explorerstück...











und: Tadaa - Tusch! das erste Umsetzbild von sinux (Location: Fotokurve, leider stand für ne bessere Ausleuchtung die Sonne schon zu tief)


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. November 2013)

Herr sinux: Aber Hallo!

Wird derlei in diesem Leben vermutlich nicht mehr hinkriegen, jedenfalls nicht im Steilen, mithin da, wo es drauf an käme: Eifel-Litti (ein bisschen neidisch grüßend)


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...alles nur geklaut...



AUFPASSEN! Das gilt auch für Frau S.


----------



## supasini (1. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schade aber meine Mum hat *heuer *Geburtzelatg sons wär ich für ne Nordeifelsause bereit gewesen. Aber vielleicht klappts ja nochmal wann anders



Ich dachte immer:

heute = heute
heuer = dieses Jahr

Oder ist das Kommerner-Spezial-Släng?



Egal - Glückwunsch meinerseits - und wir sollten nochmal Radeln gehen?! - hast du in den nächsten beiden Tagen Zeit? noch sind ja Herbstferien...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2013)

heuer = der kommerner vom österreicher abgegehörte slang ! wir hier in kommern hörten schon ab da wusste man hinterm großen wasser noch gar nich wie abhören überhaupt geht !

das wochenende is at zo, moije in einruhr op jöck un sundach rigips verspachtele.
äver me luuere ens wat dat johr noch es su bräng wa !

EDIT: macht ihr mit dem RSV wieder ne Abschlusstour ? Dat wär nochmal watt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> AUFPASSEN! Das gilt auch für Frau S.



Getroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## blitzfitz (3. November 2013)

Ich wollte Euch die schöne Morgenstimmung diese Woche auf dem Ölberg nicht vorenthalten. 













Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. November 2013)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen!


----------



## jokomen (4. November 2013)

Hey ihr Schlammfräsen,
passend zum Wetter hier, habe ich mal einen Motivationsfilm für den Winter zusammen gestellt. Hilft mir, diesen gut zu überstehen. Wenn es gefällt, sind Sternchen und Kommentare sehr willkommen.


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2013)

Ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache:
Hab mal ein Foto von mir in die Vorschläge zum Foto der Woche gesetzt:

Wem es gefällt....Sternchen geben:









Zu den Vorschlägen geht es hier


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2013)

'klick'

geiles bild, so langsam bekommt der faden wieder die alte qualität


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> 'klick'
> 
> geiles bild, so langsam bekommt der faden wieder die alte qualität



Danke Hubi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2013)

Ehrensache ! Hats aber auch verdient,wenn ich mir die anderen Bilder so ansehe.
Kann das Fullface-shredder-whipit-ichbindercoolste-geballer nich mehr sehn ! Da bringt dein Bildchen vom Ahrtal gleich mal neuefrische in die Fotos der Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2013)

Das ist ja toll 

Werde ich jetzt ein Star????


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist ja toll
> 
> Werde ich jetzt ein Star????



Ja


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann das Fullface-shredder-whipit-ichbindercoolste-geballer nich mehr sehn ...



leider hat die fliegende zunft deutlich mehr clickende anhänger als die touren-fraktion. 
daher gleich mal mit allen zweit- und drittaccounts gepunktet...


----------



## Trekki (4. November 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wenn es gefällt, sind Sternchen und Kommentare sehr willkommen.









Sehr schönes Video!

-trekki


----------



## jokomen (5. November 2013)

Das ist das schönste Sternchen, was ich bis jetzt bekommen habe. Danke ! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> leider hat die fliegende zunft deutlich mehr clickende anhänger als die touren-fraktion.
> daher gleich mal mit allen zweit- und drittaccounts gepunktet...



Neee Volker, ich glaube, das die Junghüpfer einfach schneller reagieren können als alte Säcke.  Deine Reaktion ist ja auch auf beiden eigestellten Bewertungsmöglichkeiten *mit Kommentar* leider noch nicht erfolgt. Ganz zu schweigen von den angekündigten Zweit + Drittaccounts.  Also nicht labern, einfach machen. Du schreibst doch sonst so viel, tut auch nicht weh und in der Masse sind wir auch stark


----------



## radjey (5. November 2013)

Sternchen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (5. November 2013)

Sehr schön!!!

Allerdings befürchte ich auch, dass ein Bild aus der Tolles Bild ... Oha, da ist ja sogar noch ein Biker zu sehen-Kategorie, das einfach nur schön ist, dem Jungvolk mit ihren fliegenden Fahrrädern weniger gefällt.


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2013)

Sechser schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!!
> 
> ...... Tolles Bild ... Oha, da ist ja sogar noch ein Biker zu sehen-Kategorie .......


 
Das liegt daran, dass ich so klein bin.....


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. November 2013)




----------



## surfnico (5. November 2013)

Super... wo war das den Thomas


----------



## zett78 (6. November 2013)

Sieht nach Blick vom Ölberg aus.


----------



## blitzfitz (6. November 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Blick vom Ölberg aus.



Stimmt. Habe ich Donnerstagmorgen kurz nach Sonnenaufgang gemacht. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2013)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Stimmt. Habe ich Donnerstagmorgen kurz nach Sonnenaufgang gemacht.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Da fehlt noch ein Biker, dann wäre das devinitiv auch ein Anwärter auf das Foto der Woche.


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2013)

ich weiß nicht, was ich mehr bewundern soll: 
das foto oder den willen, sich so früh aus dem bett zu quälen und auch noch auf den berg zu fahren ...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, was ich mehr bewundern soll:
> das foto oder den willen, sich so früh aus dem bett zu quälen und auch noch auf den berg zu fahren ...



Und dann noch da oben zu Frühstücken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, was ich mehr bewundern soll:
> das foto oder den willen, sich so früh aus dem bett zu quälen und auch noch auf den berg zu fahren ...



eher das foto ! sich so früh aus dem bett zu quälen ist auch immer typsache. der eine schläft halt gern andere leiden unter seniler Bettflucht und vergessen ständig weiter zu schlafen. Da kommt man dann schonmal auf solch verwegene Ideen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (7. November 2013)

gibts eigendlich mal wieder das "Ahrtalglühen"? Wers nicht kennt erst in die Night Riden und dann zum nachglühen aufn Wheinachtsmarkt irgendwo im Ahrtal. Wo genau hab ich leider vergessen... oder war das der Nikolausmarkt...
Gruß Tischi


----------



## supasini (7. November 2013)

Ahrweiler

- wäre gerne dabei!
wobei ich mit Carsten schon mal überlegt hatte, ob wir nicht einen N8ritt mit Einkehr am Steinerberg-Haus machen sollten: dort gibt es jetzt (neuer Pächter) auch unter der Woche AbendEvents oder so...


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> gibts eigendlich mal wieder das "Ahrtalglühen"?



wurde vor ein paar jahren mit erfolg von der ghettoweihnacht abgelöst


----------



## Blut Svente (7. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wurde vor ein paar jahren mit erfolg von der ghettoweihnacht abgelöst



Ghettoweihnacht ist wiederv was anderes


----------



## Redfraggle (8. November 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Ghettoweihnacht ist wiederv was anderes



Schon,aber das Ahrtalglühen viel flach
wegen terminlicher Schwierigkeiten.
Vielleicht kriegen wir es dieses Jahr wieder hin.


----------



## Blut Svente (8. November 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schon,aber das Ahrtalglühen viel flach
> wegen terminlicher Schwierigkeiten.
> Vielleicht kriegen wir es dieses Jahr wieder hin.


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2013)

Fänd ich Super, wenn es mit dem glühen klappt!

Das Steiner Berghaus fände ich aber auch reizvoll, werde da mal supasinen 

Grüsse


----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fänd ich Super, wenn es mit dem glühen klappt!
> 
> Das Steiner Berghaus fände ich aber auch reizvoll, werde da mal supasinen
> 
> Grüsse



Fänd ich auch interessant. In Verbindung mit einer einsamen Tour Richtung Kesseling und Staffel z.B.


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2013)

Morgen 11Uhr: Schlammcatchen ab der Tomburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. November 2013)

So, das regengejammere ist vorbei.



Die neu gebildeten Seenlandschaften können locker umfahren werden. Hier der Kottenforster See.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2013)

cool, fallobst auch gleich gewaschen


----------



## Redfraggle (9. November 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> So, das regengejammere ist vorbei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich haben wir ´was in der Nähe, um Schwimmen zu gehen!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Morgen 11Uhr: Schlammcatchen ab der Tomburg.



Jo, ich bin dabei. Anfahrt mit MTB, wer sich anschließen möchte, ich fahre 9uhr los über Bonn B56 dann weiter über L113.


----------



## Trekki (9. November 2013)

komme auch


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2013)

Moin,
überlege kurzfristig...

Was habt ihr tempomässig geplant?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (10. November 2013)

Es ist 3uhr Morgens und es Regnet, ich glaube, ich werde nicht fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2013)

*Rühme dich nicht des morgenden Tages; denn du weißt nicht, was heute sich begeben mag*


----------



## Trekki (10. November 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Es ist 3uhr Morgens und es Regnet, ich glaube, ich werde nicht fahren.



8h: im Bonner Süden ist es (von oben) trocken.


----------



## Mc Wade (10. November 2013)

Da es bis jetzt keine Absage gibt, meld ich mich zum catchen an.
Erscheine puenktlich um 11:00 am Ring
Da hab ich unueberwindbare Vorteile


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2013)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Da es bis jetzt keine Absage gibt, meld ich mich zum catchen an.
> Erscheine puenktlich um 11:00 am Ring
> Da hab ich unueberwindbare Vorteile



Oh,Du bist nicht in unserem Chat.
Uwe und ich sind ´raus,weiß nicht wer bei der Sauerei 
definitiv an der Tomburg ist.


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2013)

Moin!

Hier in Alfter regnet es zwar. aber komme trotzdem zur Tomburg. Vielleicht scheint da ja die Sonne

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Mc Wade (10. November 2013)

Na ..... Zum Catchen brauchts Schlamm...ich versuchs


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß euch allen beim catchen


----------



## Trekki (10. November 2013)

Schlammcatchen​


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2013)

Der Thomas ist ja ganz sauber!!!!  

Seid Ihr mit dem Auto zur Scheune gefahren????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (10. November 2013)

Nee, durch die Pfütze


----------



## Mc Wade (10. November 2013)

Coole Runde 
Die Blicke/Kommentare diverser Gaeste in der Scheune waren recht lustig, als wir drei feuchte Erdmännchen  im Cafe an der Kuchenvitrine anstanden


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2013)

An alle Ghettokinder die schon zur Weihnacht angemeldet waren ist die PM  raus: 

Wir haben die *Ghettoweihnacht* um zwei Wochen nach vorne schieben müssen.

Neuer Termin:

*
7.12.2013*


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2013)

Yippieeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Schlammcatchen​



So macht Kuchen ähhh Schlammcatchen spaß


----------



## Sechser (10. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *
> 7.12.2013*



Mist!


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2013)

7.12. geht nicht, da müßt ihr leider ohne mich feiern


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2013)

Nabend!

Der Grund der Verschiebung des Termins der Ghettoweihnacht geht auf meine Kappe. Am 21.12 wäre bei mir absolut nicht gegangen, wegen Job Das ist nämlich der D-Day im Einzelhandel dieses Jahr.

Beschwerden also an mich!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> An alle Ghettokinder die schon zur Weihnacht angemeldet waren ist die PM  raus:
> 
> Wir haben die *Ghettoweihnacht* um zwei Wochen nach vorne schieben müssen.
> 
> ...



Sch..sse 

Auch raus...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, Du nimmst auch Dank entgegen der 21.12 wäre bei mir nämlich auch nicht gegangen.


----------



## route61 (10. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du nimmst auch Dank entgegen der 21.12 wäre bei mir nämlich auch nicht gegangen.



dito


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> An alle Ghettokinder die schon zur Weihnacht angemeldet waren ist die PM  raus:
> 
> Wir haben die *Ghettoweihnacht* um zwei Wochen nach vorne schieben müssen.
> 
> ...



Dann muß ich jetzt wohl auch verschieben?????????????


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. November 2013)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Coole Runde
> Die Blicke/Kommentare diverser Gaeste in der Scheune waren recht lustig, als wir drei feuchte Erdmännchen  im Cafe an der Kuchenvitrine anstanden



Als wir heute auf dem Fußballplatz in Honneff uns einen Kaffe geholt haben waren wir auch die Attraktion des Tages.


----------



## supasini (10. November 2013)

7.12. kann ich - aber hab keine Infos oder Mail - bin ich erwünscht? dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Trekki (11. November 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> 7.12. kann ich - aber hab keine Infos oder Mail - bin ich erwünscht? dann bin ich dabei!



Es gibt eine Öffentlichte Ausschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. November 2013)

Ah super - danke! (Bin etwas überarbeitet zur Zeit, da bin ich gar nicht auf diese nahe liegende Idee gekommen...)


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> An alle Ghettokinder die schon zur Weihnacht angemeldet waren ist die PM  raus:
> 
> Wir haben die *Ghettoweihnacht* um zwei Wochen nach vorne schieben müssen.
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMMMM da habe ich jetzt aber ein Problem. Ich bin schon beim Jokomen eingetragen.


----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2013)

Dann bring den Jokomen doch auch einfach mit nach Alfter


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dann bring den Jokomen doch auch einfach mit nach Alfter



Das schöne ist ja er ist beim Uwe auch angemeldet


----------



## route61 (12. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja er ist beim Uwe auch angemeldet


Die Teilnehmer sind mit dem Termin mit verschoben worden.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2013)

route61 schrieb:


> Die Teilnehmer sind mit dem Termin mit verschoben worden.



Weiß ich doch, der Jürgen aber wohl noch nicht


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch, der Jürgen aber wohl noch nicht



Gab Info von Uwe per PN


----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nee, durch die Pfütze



Männer, die in Pfützen spielen - ich lern datt Hobby jeden Tag neu schätzen!  (Kann ich die Koordinaten haben?!) LG, der Pete


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Koordinaten haben?


Ganz grob: zwischen der Tomburg und Altenahr. Genauer weiss es wohl der Mann im Video.

Von Altenahr aus sind wir das Vischeltal hoch gefahren, da war es mit der Reinlichkeit vorbei.

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gab Info von Uwe per PN



Ja dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (13. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch, der Jürgen aber wohl noch nicht



Doch, weiss ich, haben wir ja am WE am ovalen Trailjunkietisch bequatscht. So besoffen war ich da noch nicht.  Ich tendiere im Moment aber noch dazu, mein Glühfest hier durch zuziehen und anschließend zum Ghetto zu fahren...


----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. November 2013)

Wie jetzt - du willst auf 2 Festen gleichzeitig feiern
Das hieße ja auch, hier keinen Glühwein zu schlürfen (auf dem GLÜHfest!?!), dann zum Saufen nach Alfter. ODER hier saufen, betrunken Auto fahren und in Alfter weitermachen, oder wie

Ich bin hin und her gerissen


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2013)

ist doch ganz einfach: du trinkst glühwein bei eurer tour und der joko fährt den hinweg nach alfter. dafür bist du dort enthaltsam und darfst nachts zurückfahren


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Doch, weiss ich, haben wir ja am WE am ovalen Trailjunkietisch bequatscht. So besoffen war ich da noch nicht.  Ich tendiere im Moment aber noch dazu, mein Glühfest hier durch zuziehen und anschließend zum Ghetto zu fahren...



Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Doch, weiss ich, haben wir ja am WE am ovalen Trailjunkietisch bequatscht. So besoffen war ich da noch nicht.  Ich tendiere im Moment aber noch dazu, mein Glühfest hier durch zuziehen und anschließend zum Ghetto zu fahren...



Vielleicht kann der Uwe das ganze ja nochmal verschieben auf Sonntag. Dann bekämen wir beide Touren unter. Und der Uwe könnte auch bei dir mitfahren. Wer weiß, wer weiß???

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann der Uwe das ganze ja nochmal verschieben auf Sonntag. Dann bekämen wir beide Touren unter. Und der Uwe könnte auch bei dir mitfahren. Wer weiß, wer weiß???
> 
> Grüße Micha



Moin Moin!

Die Ghettotour wird nicht auf Sonntag verschoben. Wenn wir das machen würden, dann würde ja keiner Glühpunsch und Eierwein trinken Keiner hat lust mit nem dicken Kopf am nächsten Morgen zur Arbeit zu fahren

An die Radfahrende Gesellschaft.
Morgen 11 Uhr an der Tomburg??? Die Scheune wartet

Ciao 
Euer Daywalker


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2013)

Warum macht ihr nich am 7.12. eure Ghettoweihnacht un am 21.12. nochmal für die die jetz nich können das Ahrtalglühen ? Nur sone Idee von nem einfach gestricktem Eifler


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr nich am 7.12. eure Ghettoweihnacht un am 21.12. nochmal für die die jetz nich können das Ahrtalglühen ? Nur sone Idee von nem einfach gestricktem Eifler



Moin Mr. H!

Hey, die Idee ist gut


----------



## Freckles (16. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr nich am 7.12. eure Ghettoweihnacht un am 21.12. nochmal für die die jetz nich können das Ahrtalglühen ? Nur sone Idee von nem einfach gestricktem Eifler



Das fände ich auch einen super Idee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Die Ghettotour wird nicht auf Sonntag verschoben. Wenn wir das machen würden, dann würde ja keiner Glühpunsch und Eierwein trinken Keiner hat lust mit nem dicken Kopf am nächsten Morgen zur Arbeit zu fahren
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn hier dicker Kopf????? Wovon denn, waren letztens Sonntags von 16 Uhr 30 bis 22 Uhr 30 beim Lommi und haben Montags auch gearbeitet.
Denn wie heißt es so schön: Wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten. 

Allerdings finde ich die Idee vom Hubi auch sehr gut.

Grüße von einem der auch besoffen arbeitet


----------



## meg-71 (16. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> An die Radfahrende Gesellschaft.
> Morgen 11 Uhr an der Tomburg??? Die Scheune wartet
> 
> ...



Bin morgen da. Kommt noch jemand von der langsameren Fraktion?

Gruß der meg


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2013)

Hi Meg,
wir testen morgen nochmal den HoChi...

Der Thomas wollte aber wohl nicht?

Viel Spass euch, Ahrtal war heute Super bei dem Wetter!

Grüße


----------



## Blut Svente (17. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr nich am 7.12. eure Ghettoweihnacht un am 21.12. nochmal für die die jetz nich können das Ahrtalglühen ? Nur sone Idee von nem einfach gestricktem Eifler


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Meg,
> wir testen morgen nochmal den HoChi...
> 
> Der Thomas wollte aber wohl nicht?
> ...



Nein danke. Nachdem was man da so in FB und hier über den HoChi liest, muss das fahren da wirklich nicht sein
Scheint ja heute ne sehr übersichtliche Truppe an der Ruine zu werden. 

Euch auch viel spaß.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2013)

Ich will es auch mal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche.

Hier der Link:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515797?in=set

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. November 2013)

21.12. Ahrtalglühen fänd ich toll, war noch nie dabei und Thomas hat uns neulich sehr glühend davon erzählt

Euch allen noch nen schönes WE - wir gehen jetzt raus in die Sonne ne Runde drehen


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2013)

wo habt ihr in schlebusch sonne? hier ist alles trüblig neb, so wie gestern bis 15uhr

glühen am 21. fänd ich auch gut. letztes mal ist schon 3 jahre her, da war noch richtig fett schnee...


----------



## jokomen (17. November 2013)

Und hier noch der versprochene Alkoholtest vom letzten WE im Trailjunkie Headquarter:


----------



## supasini (17. November 2013)

Erschreckend!
Lasst das!

allerdings...Beim Häuptling kann ich keine Wirkung erkennen außer evtl. etwas Haarverlust: musste der arme Kerl fahren?


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Und hier noch der versprochene Alkoholtest vom letzten WE im Trailjunkie Headquarter:



Super Jürgen, Klasse.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. November 2013)

Kann dem Micha nur zustimmen!


----------



## meg-71 (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

auch ich habe mich mal wieder mit ein paar Mitstreitern ins Ahrtal gewagt, wobei meine Aussicht meißt so aussah.






Dennoch für diese mystischen Ausblicke hatte sich das hinterherfahren gelohnt.









Zum Thema Allohohl auch hier wurden Opfer gebracht. Kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung. Prost Jupp!





Alkohol ist keine Lösung, Alkohol ist ein Destillat


Gruß der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. November 2013)

Nabend! 

Sehr schöne Bilder Und einen fliegenden Tomburger am Schwedenkreuz. Nein, nicht Der der besoffen auf der Bank lag. Aber nichts passiert.  Aber was heute in der Scheune los war UNGLAUBLICH. Freikuchen, Kaffe zum halben Preis Keine Platz mehr frei gewesen. Sind direkt weiter zur Burg gefahren

Bis bald im Wald

Thomas


----------



## route61 (17. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was heute in der Scheune los war ... Keine Platz mehr frei gewesen. Sind direkt weiter zur Burg gefahren
> ...



Hab um 16:00 h Micha (meg) noch vor der Scheune getroffen. Der sagte mir, dass Ihr schon weg wärt und dass Einlass-Stopp wegen Überfüllung wäre.
Nachdem meine Verabredung nach 1/2 h nicht erschienen war, bin ich mit Ralph (vorne) und Nobby (hinten) wieder nachhause geradelt.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2013)

"Alternative Sportarten" 
(mit Punktegarantie (aber bitte nur für den WP!))

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14455

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch Durst äh Lust  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14455
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (22. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> "Alternative Sportarten"
> (mit Punktegarantie (aber bitte nur für den WP!))
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14455
> ...



Was ist jetzt da der Unterschied?

Schade, dass ich Freitags fast nie Zeit habe


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2013)

äh,
wenn der eine an dem einen Termin nicht kann, schafft er vielleicht den zweiten?

Ne, war mobil unterwegs, hab wohl doppelt geklickt... 

grüße


----------



## Giom (22. November 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Und hier noch der versprochene Alkoholtest vom letzten WE im Trailjunkie Headquarter:



hey quatsch, ich war nüchtern... einfach nur glücklich, so wie hier:


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2013)

Wie siehts aus mit Morgen?? 11 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt?? Würd Richtung Michaelsberg fahren,da soll der Schlamm besonders gut sein, und ne Rast an der Steinbachtalsperre machen. 
Was sagen die Anderen??

Ciao Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (23. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Morgen?? 11 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt?? Würd Richtung Michaelsberg fahren,da soll der Schlamm besonders gut sein, und ne Rast an der Steinbachtalsperre machen.
> Was sagen die Anderen??
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Ne halbe Runde komme ich mit, und halte dann schon mal einen Tisch frei an der Steinbachtalsperre.


Gruß der meg


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2013)

Hi,
Ich kränkele 

Bin somit raus...

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2013)

Fahren morgen mit dem Patrick


----------



## asphaltjunkie (23. November 2013)

Ich fahre mit RR in Richtung Westerwald , dann Richtung Bergisch Gladbach und dann zurück.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Trekki (23. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... und ne Rast an der Steinbachtalsperre...



Mach nicht so viel Rast, Du hast erst 1.293 WP-Minuten! 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. November 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mach nicht so viel Rast, Du hast erst 1.293 WP-Minuten!
> 
> -trekki



Hey, die 1293 Minuten sind doch die RASTZEITEN Bist Du heute nicht dabei??

  @Meg bis gleich. Wir scheinen ja die Einzigen heute an der Ruine zu sein......

  @micha viel Spaß mit dem Sohnemann. Mach Fotos

  @sun was ist den da los??? Das Du am Freitag wieder Fit bist. Da gibt es die Medizin, die Du brauchst gute Besserung.

@ aj wirst Deinem Namen echt gerecht;-)

Gruß vom Häuptling Thomas


----------



## Trekki (24. November 2013)

Nein, heute komme ich nicht zur Tomburg. Babysitten ist angesagt. Genauer Teenisitten.

Dafür hatte ich heute morgen schon eine SAU-light Tour



Der Unterstand über dem Lenker ist der Gipfel - die Müllhalde von Oedingen




Frühstück




Kitsch posing




Rückweg am Rhein entlang.

Jetzt ist es halb 11, die Kinder werden wach.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. November 2013)

Hey John, die Bilder sind niemals von heute. Da ist ja die,ähhhh wie heißt das gelbe Ding was schon mal am Himmel hängt, ach ja die SONNE, zu sehen. 

Also an der Tomburg war nicht dergleichen. Wir haben zwar versucht, über die Wolkendecke zu kommen. Aber der Michaelsberg war einfach nicht hoch genug. Was für ein Sauwetter da oben. Wind,Nebel,Regen,Kalt Und Schlamm in allen nur erdenklichen varianten.

Wann wird es endlich richtig Winter??


Thomas


----------



## route61 (24. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... Würd Richtung Michaelsberg fahren,da soll der Schlamm besonders gut sein, ...
> 
> Ciao Thomas


In der Tat, wobei der da oben gar nicht so tief war, die Spritzer waren wohl eher das Problem, und ganz schön schattig da oben, der "Ahr-Venn" Trail hat auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehen. Hat aber trotzdem tierisch Spaß gemacht. Die Sumpflöcher im Scheurener Wald haben wir ja zum Glück umfahren. Keine TT Tour: Keine Pannen, keine Leute verloren, keine Verfahrer 

Danke für's mitnehmen und an die netten Mitfahrer. Bess dämnäx.


----------



## meg-71 (24. November 2013)

Ja ja was für ein Sauwetter, um so schöner wenn doch noch ein paar Mittfahrer an der Tomburg auftauchen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2013)

Hi Thomas, auch wir haben ein Ferkel-Explorer-Team inne Suppe geschickt......Aber erschreckende Erkenntnis: Nach Gipfelstürmung konnte weder die Existenz einer namhaften Ruine....




...noch vom Bollwerk Rheinischen Frohsinns...




nachgewiesen werden - nur Feuchte, Sitsch und Glitsch! Meinentwegen kann der Winter mit quadratisch' Schnee kommen - aber: DIE SUPPE MUSS WECH! LG, der Pete, ganz feucht hinter de Ohren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. November 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey John, die Bilder sind niemals von heute. Da ist ja die,ähhhh wie heißt das gelbe Ding was schon mal am Himmel hängt, ach ja die SONNE, zu sehen.



Ich stand davor, tschuldigung!


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2013)

Alle Tomburger bitte mal in die IG schauen:
Es gibt was Neues zum Thema Trikots & Hosen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. November 2013)

Jetzt sind sogar mit Preisangaben: die TT-Kollektion ist da. Ich wiederhole den Häuptlingsruf: alle TTler bitte in die IG schauen und bestellen, was das Zeug hält.

Hofft auf lawinenartige Resonanz: Eifel-Litti (grüßend; und froh, wenn das Thema durch ist)


----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2013)

Mist, Mist, Mist - ich hatte 'ne extra Cam am Mann um euch ohne Hosen zu erwischen - ein einfacher Plan.... - wenn die so blitzsauber geraten wie datt bisher gesehene den Daumen drauf! LG, der Pete


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. November 2013)

Bin morgen nicht um 11 Uhr an der Ruine! Vorbereitungstour wegen Ghettoweihnachten


Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2013)

Na, wenn die Ghettoweihnachtstour nur halb so spassig wird wie die Vortour, dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Trekki (1. Dezember 2013)

Heute an der Tomburg war auch nicht so schlecht.




-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Gibt's zur Lupine vom Thomas auch 'ne Lenkerhalterung?




...plane für Retro-Bike, und Kerzen hab' ich ja wahrlich genug (müsste maximal 9 Candelas erreichen können beim Handheld-Modell vom Daywalker...) Ihr habt's ja offensichtlich wieder ALLES getestet!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Winter soll am WE kommen?

Sollten wir tatsächlich wieder so unterwegs sein?








...ich will's noch nicht so ganz glauben....


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Dezember 2013)

Na nach Wetter.com wohl eher im Regen.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0011009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (6. Dezember 2013)

Je nachdem, wo Du bist. So wie auf dem Foto sicherlich nicht. Aber...Bin heute morgen schon im Schneefall und später im Schneeregen zur Arbeit gefahren. Leverkusen-Schlebusch(70m) liegt wohl aktuell genau an der Schneefallgrenze. Im Bergischen, wo wir morgen hinfahren (aktuell 1Grad, Schneefall), soll es heute den ganzen Tag, sogar bis Morgen Mittag, immer mal schneien. Davon wird bestimmt was liegen bleiben  Es wird nur recht weich sein, da die Temperaturen nicht groß unter Null gehen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wo Du bist. So wie auf dem Foto sicherlich nicht. Aber...Bin heute morgen schon im Schneefall und später im Schneeregen zur Arbeit gefahren. Leverkusen-Schlebusch(70m) liegt wohl aktuell genau an der Schneefallgrenze. Im Bergischen, wo wir morgen hinfahren (aktuell 1Grad, Schneefall), soll es heute den ganzen Tag, sogar bis Morgen Mittag, immer mal schneien. Davon wird bestimmt was liegen bleiben  Es wird nur recht weich sein, da die Temperaturen nicht groß unter Null gehen.



Na da sind wir ja gespannt, und freuen uns.

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Handlampe (6. Dezember 2013)

Der Kottenforst liegt auf 160 Meter...und hier ist alles braun...leider. Und für morgen sind wärmere Temperaturen + Regen angesagt. Schade. 
Mal schauen ob wir dann die Tour ein wenig verkürzen und direkt zum feiern übergehen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Dezember 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Kottenforst liegt auf 160 Meter...und hier ist alles braun...leider. Und für morgen sind wärmere Temperaturen + Regen angesagt. Schade.
> Mal schauen ob wir dann die Tour ein wenig verkürzen und direkt zum feiern übergehen.



Lasst uns aber noch was übrig wenn wir später kommen.


----------



## supasini (6. Dezember 2013)

ich kann auf jeden Fall nicht zum Feiern bleiben, hab ab dem Spätnachmittag noch nen anderen Termin mit Leuten von weit weg, die ich nur sehr selten sehe. Schade. Ich überlege noch, ob ich bei der angekündigten Saupampe dann überhaupt komme oder lieber einfach mit dem Rennrad zu dem anderen Termin fahre.
Werde mich dann ggf. noch kurzfristig abmelden - mal sehen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr nochmal - ich hoffe auf ein Ahrtalglühen  - wobei: die Tage direkt vor Weihnachten sind schon alle mit Musikmachen gefüllt... Man kann leider nicht alles haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Kottenforst liegt auf 160 Meter...und hier ist alles braun...leider. Und für morgen sind wärmere Temperaturen + Regen angesagt. Schade.
> Mal schauen ob wir dann die Tour ein wenig verkürzen und direkt zum feiern übergehen.



watt ? ohne fleiß kein Preis, oder wie war datt ?

(ät) barbara: hab mich mal für'n 21.ten eingetragen, wenn sich keiner von den hiesigen konifähren als streckenkundig erklärt, könnte ich euch aushilfsweise mit dem chinaböller eine spur in den schnee brennen,müsste man mir nur vorher mal mitteilen wie die vorlieben sind. 

bis denne, viel spass morgen, lasst den ghettoblaster ballern watt dat zeuchs hält !


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...wie die vorlieben sind...



flach, von glühweinstand zu glühweinstand...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mir is dat latte ! Ich bin auch froh wenn ich einfach mal hinten abhängen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Dezember 2013)

nene, sicher nicht! - ich weiß, wer dem Guide dieser Tour die Tour gezeigt hat...


----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2013)

....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2013)

oh,wollt kein zwist entfachen, habs wieder entfernt ! sry


----------



## surftigresa (6. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> oh,wollt kein zwist entfachen, habs wieder entfernt ! sry



 Danke!


----------



## Handlampe (6. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> watt ? ohne fleiß kein Preis, oder wie war datt ?
> 
> (ät) barbara: hab mich mal für'n 21.ten eingetragen, wenn sich keiner von den hiesigen konifähren als streckenkundig erklärt, könnte ich euch aushilfsweise mit dem chinaböller eine spur in den schnee brennen,müsste man mir nur vorher mal mitteilen wie die vorlieben sind.
> !




Tztztz....in meinem Ahrtal wildern wollen und dann noch nicht mal zur Ghettoweihnacht erscheinen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz....in meinem Ahrtal wildern wollen und dann noch nicht mal zur Ghettoweihnacht erscheinen...



Nja schade. aber heute geht das leida nich ! Hab auch schon Gewissensbisse.......... aua ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2013)

Wer nicht dabei war, hats verpasst!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2013)

Leider glühte Mittags nur noch datt Telefon statt der Tonne -
zuviele 26'er kreuzten meinen Wesch....

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/04/cotic-bikes-26aintdead-26-zoll-ist-nicht-tot/

ja,ja...


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2013)

Was soll ich sagen..... WIE IMMER bei den Wisskirchens eine top Veranstaltung 

Selbst das Sch...Wetter konnte der Stimmung nichts anhaben! Die im Auto doch zugegebenermassen noch ziemlich oft gestellte Frage "warum muss man bei Kälte und Regen durch den Schlamm radeln? " hatte sich mal wieder ziemlich schnell beantwortet: "weil es mit den richtigen Leuten einfach immer Spass macht" 

Dickes Dankeschön an die fleissigen Organisatoren!!!! Jood jemat


----------



## Miss Neandertal (8. Dezember 2013)

Genau, sehe ich wie Melli - auch wenn wir diesmal eine Runde erst bei uns in den Wäldern gedreht haben. War wieder richtig nett bei euch, tolle Orga, schön warme Bude dank diesem Monsterfön ) lecker Glühgetränke und knusprige Brötchen mit gegrillter Wurst - TOP!!!!


----------



## jokomen (8. Dezember 2013)

Jo, wie immer sehr sehr nett bei Euch. Nachdem wir hier ein wenig über die matschigen Trails mit Resteschnee gefahren und das Highlight des Bergischen Weihnachtsmarkt gewesen sind "Bor seht Ihr gut aus!" war der Abend bei Euch ein gelungener Tagesabschluss. Wir kommen gerne wieder !


----------



## bergfloh 7 (8. Dezember 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wer nicht dabei war, hats verpasst!



Und ist trocken und warm geblieben!ðð


----------



## Kurtchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Von den Entenhausenern auch ein "DANKESCHÖN" für den netten Tag!
Die Anfahrt hat sich deffinitiv gelohnt, und die Tour und der Ghetto Abend waren 1a


----------



## blitzfitz (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer ein Highlight des Jahres. 
Ein großes Lob an die Gastgeber und vielen Helferlein. Es war klasse. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich erstmals bei der After Show-Party dabei war, ist der Plan fürs kommende Jahr bereits definitiv gefasst: Da fahr' ich womöglich sogar vielleicht mit, jedenfalls eventuell, falls nichts dazwischen kommt.

Thanx an die Gastgeber!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. Dezember 2013)

Und schon sind wir wieder bei der Pflicht: TTler, bitte in die IG schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2013)

Da sehe ich ja aus als hätte ich schon den Pegel von Barbara.






Grüße Micha


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2013)

Da kam aber einer gerade vom "Spritzteig"... So sehn Spaßhaber aus, Hut ab!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Dezember 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da sehe ich ja aus als hätte ich schon den Pegel von Barbara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber von mir gibt es kein Beweisfoto !


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die hervorragend ausgearbeitete Tourstrecke zwischen Schwenkgrill, Innenhof und Sauna!
Für den schlammigen Teil hatte ich ja diesmal eine glaubwürdige Ausrede 
Wie gewohnt spaßig und super organisiert 


Und gleich noch etwas Werbung in eigener Sache:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11170450#post11170450

TEAM III hofft auf rege Teilnahme!


----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2013)

2 Impressionen habe ich noch

1) Häuptling und eine unbekannte Person beim TT Kerngeschäft




2) 36er MTB im Garten




Aber etwas matschig war es schon, vorne und hinten sind jetzt neue Bremsbeläge am Rad.

Vielen dank für den schönen Nachmittag + Abend. 

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiss jetzt, was in Tannenbusch los war: die ganzen grünen und blauen Weihnachtsmänner haben auf einen Islam Prediger aufgepasst. Ich vermute, dass in den Seitenstraßen noch deutlich mehr von denen in Bereitschaft standen.
Vor einiger Zeit haben diese Weihnachtsmänner nicht so gut aufgepasst und bei uns in Lannesdorf gabs nach Provokationen von rechten Spinnern heftige Straßenkämpfe. 

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Dezember 2013)

So nun noch einmal im richtigen Fred:
Ich möchte mich auch bedanken, für einen besonders schönen Abend. Es war sehr lustig sich mit vielen brasilianischen, Bananen essenden Menschen die  Getränke zu teilen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. Dezember 2013)

TTler mit Interesse an Trikot bzw. Höschen, bitte in die IG gucken! Und Achtung, morgen Abend ist Bestellschluss, voraussichtlich am Samstag setze ich nochmals die endgültige Bestellliste in die IG zwecks Kontrolle etc. und am Montag geht alles an unseren Hersteller.

Und: The very next big thing ist im Anmarsch: Hoody aus naturbelassenem Fleece (gewonnen aus der Wolle freilaufender Fleece-Schafe in Bodenhaltung, die sogenannten Fliesen). Ab Montag (oder Dienstag) mehr dazu.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2013)

Woah! Hoody!! Ganz weit vorn!!!  Muss denn hier so Gas gegeben werden?! Mer geraten ja in der Championsleague der KBU-Bekleidungskämpfe absolut innet Hintertreffen - und sag' keiner da wäre nich mit der üblichen Weihnacht-bis-DreiKönige-hammer-Pause der Konkurrenz taktiert worden.... Nun gut: Die JFFR geht auffen freien Fellmarkt (~Free-Fliesen~) und batikt sich watt unterm Weihnachtsbaum - wenn da auch nur EINER lacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. Dezember 2013)

Federweg wird total überschätzt und Mountainbikes eigentlich insgesamt auch: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik"]Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton - YouTube[/nomedia]

(kennt hoffentlich noch nicht jede/r)


----------



## Trekki (15. Dezember 2013)

Profil ist auch überflüssig.

Aber zurück zum TT. Heute war ich alleine (1min zu Spät am Treffpunkt), hatte aber eine schöne Tour im Sonnenschein




Scheune - Vischeltal - Steiner Berg - Bergrücken bis Sinzig - Bonn

Manche Wege habe ich dann doch nicht unter die Räder genommen.




-trekki


----------



## blitzfitz (17. Dezember 2013)

Impressionen von einer ganz frühen TT Tour. 













Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. Dezember 2013)

Tolles Design auf einmal hier. Weiß jemand, wo die IG zu finden ist? Und aber auch, wo mein Post von gestern Abend abgeblieben ist?


----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch voll geflashed..... wo ist der Kotze-Smiley?????

Ein Weg (bestimmt aber nicht der einfachste) ist:
Gehe auf Deine Kontoeinstellungen
Dort dann auf "Persönliche Details"
Irgendwo mitten auf der Seite findest Du Gruppen(IGs), da sind alle Deine IGs aufgelistet
Hier kannst Du auf TeamTomburg klicken und "schon" bist Du da

Für andere, einfacherer Ideen wäre ich aber auch zu haben....


----------



## Trekki (18. Dezember 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Tolles Design auf einmal hier. Weiß jemand, wo die IG zu finden ist? Und aber auch, wo mein Post von gestern Abend abgeblieben ist?


Ganz oben, bei "mehr ..." -> Interessengemeinschaften -> 

*404 Not Found*
Da müssen die Programmierer wohl noch Überstunden machen und die Tester sollten mal den Hintern versohlt bekommen

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (18. Dezember 2013)

Nachtrag:

wenn Du es einmal gefunden hast, kannst Du auf "Forum beobachten" klicken und dann wird es unter Beobachtete Gruppe aufgelistet


----------



## Trekki (18. Dezember 2013)

ist doch super, das neue Forum: ich kann endlich der Melli ein Like geben


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2013)

Holy Moly - jetzt müssen mers alle noch neu "finden" lernen - na datt wird ein Spaß an kalten Winterabenden...


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2013)

super Forum jetzt: endlich kann ich auch angemeldet Werbung sehen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2013)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Tolles Design auf einmal hier. Weiß jemand, wo die IG zu finden ist? Und aber auch, wo mein Post von gestern Abend abgeblieben ist?


 
IG's findest du im Bereich Foren gaaaanz unten


----------



## Trekki (19. Dezember 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> super Forum jetzt: endlich kann ich auch angemeldet Werbung sehen!


Mit Adblock hält sich das sehr im Rahmen, ab und zu ein leerer Rahmen innerhalb der Beiträge




-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Dezember 2013)

wattn scheiß! wo findet man denn das LMB?


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Dezember 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> wattn scheiß! wo findet man denn das LMB?


*Klick*


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2013)

ganz oben, neben winterpokal und posteingang auf "mehr" klicken und schon wird ein menü hervorgezaubert, wo man auch die fahrgemeinschaften findet. am besten einen link speichern, dann entfällt das gescrolle und gesuche.


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Dezember 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ganz oben, neben winterpokal und posteingang auf "mehr" klicken und schon wird ein menü hervorgezaubert, wo man auch die fahrgemeinschaften findet. am besten einen link speichern, dann entfällt das gescrolle und gesuche.


 
ich finde weder den supertollen winterpokal noch den tollen " mehr" scheiss... mal sehen ob das hier angenommem wird...  nach 10 min suchen verliere ich die lust auf was " neues"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (20. Dezember 2013)

AH JETZT!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2013)

gut, daß du aufm bike schneller bist


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Dezember 2013)

An alle Ahrtalglüher:
Da wir mit der Bahn anreisen werden,verspäten wir uns um 5 Minuten.
Bis morgen, freu mich!


----------



## jokomen (21. Dezember 2013)

Hey ihr  Naja, 5 min waren das aber nicht . Gefühlt wars ein wenig länger, die Zeit haben wir aber gut mit Carstens Spezialvorglühgetränk überwinden können:





Danach ging es über diverse Flachlandhügel mit moderaten Steigungen:





und ein wenig über winkelige Gassen im Sonnenuntergang:





bis wir unser Tagesabschlussziel in Ahrweiler erreichten:





Da zogen wir uns alle zum Erstaunen der Weihnachtsmarktbesucher aus:





Um dann uns von innen mit ein wenig Nahrung und vor allen Dingen mit gut duftenden Heißgetränken aufzuwärmen:









Nachdem die Buden leer gesoffen waren , sind wir dann gut gelaunt auf unsere dreckigen Pferde gestiegen und in die Nacht verschwunden:





Alle, die nicht dabei waren, haben eniges verpasst!  Es war ein schöner gelungender Tag mit sehr netten Leuten und schönen Trails.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## yogi71 (22. Dezember 2013)

doppel


----------



## RadTed (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Danke super Tour klasse Versorgung 






Das ist mal ein Ausblick mit Fernsicht und trockenem Boden





Mache haben sich zu Huldigungen an den Tourschutzheiligen hingekniet






Hat aber leider nichts gefruchtet

Sehr kurzweiliger Tourtag mit netten Bikern Danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Dezember 2013)

Super Bericht, wie immer Jürgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir haben danach noch eine super Einkehr -Möglichkeit für nächstes Jahr gefunden. Lecker Steinofen-Fladen und noch besserer Glühwein.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Dezember 2013)

Heute keiner an der Ruine??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schöne Berichte und Bilder.

Tja, echt was verpaßt. Aber leider mußte meinereiner Mrd. von Kunden mit frischen Lebensmitteln versorgen. Hölle

Bis bald im Markt äh Wald ;-)


----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Ahrtalglühveranstalter,

es war mal wieder sehr schön, lustig und überhaupt.
Dank an die Guidöse Barbara und den Guide Uwe
Ahrweiler und der Weihnachtsmarkt haben mir besonders gut gefallen - total schön!

@daywalker: schade, dass du malochen musstest - haben dich und deine Lache vermisst!

Bis bald ihr Lieben


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2013)

ja, war super, nochmal mit euch zu fahren 
Vorsatz für 2014: öfter dabei sein!


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2013)

Wie langweilig, Flicken im Hellen, bei gemütlichen Temperaturen und mit ohne Schnee. Das konnten wir aber mal besser. 
.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Dezember 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


>



Klick


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie langweilig, Flicken im Hellen, bei gemütlichen Temperaturen und mit ohne Schnee. Das konnten wir aber mal besser. .




ei rimämba, in grey ancient times...

tja, hat leider zeitlich nicht geklappt bei mir. zimmergrün für umme mußte abgeholt werden. wat willse maaaache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gut ws!

Mehr kann man mit dem sch... Browser nicht tippen 

Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2013)

nicht der browser ist schuld, sondern diese verkackte neue forumssoftware, wo ja alles sooooviel besser und toller ist


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Dezember 2013)

Mir hat's auch viel Spaß gemacht.Einziger Wermutstropfen dieses Tages:Hin-und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn.Super Bericht und schöne Fotos Jürgen!Allen nochmal frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Handlampe (23. Dezember 2013)

Jaja, früher war mehr Lametta.  
Da gab es spektakuläre Abflüge mit dem Versuch Brennholz herzustellen, natürlich mit vorherigem Querstellen des Sportgerätes im Luftraum. 
Da gab es Flickorgien bei gefühlten 0 Grad....Fahrenheit. Natürlich bei Windgeschwindigkeiten, wogegen Xaver nur ein laues Lüftchen war...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Dezember 2013)

Hohoho. Und merry Xmas 2u.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Dezember 2013)

13,5°C - kurze hosen bike wetter

frohes fest, wir grillen heut abend


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2013)

Ah ha 
Ich glaube jetzt hab ich dieses Foto hochladen können ....
Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2013)

Hast Du das komische Wetter für eine Fortbildung genutzt


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja   man muß ja was tun 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## supasini (26. Dezember 2013)

wer morgen nochmal Lust hat auf Flowtrails rund um Bad Neuenahr: der Kompostman ist im Land und wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr (puuuh) am Bahnhof Heimersheim zu ner eher flowigen Runde (Landskrone, Neuenahrer Wald mit allen Leckerlis)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14606


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> wer morgen nochmal Lust hat auf Flowtrails rund um Bad Neuenahr: der Kompostman ist im Land und wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr (puuuh) am Bahnhof Heimersheim zu ner eher flowigen Runde (Landskrone, Neuenahrer Wald mit allen Leckerlis)
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14606




Wenn morgen morgen wär wär ich dabei - aber morgen ist heute und so klappt's nicht. Ich geh morgen aber trotzdem auf's Radel - die neue Gabel muss doch mal gecheckt werden.

Wollte nach N. die holländischen Berge besuchen... Start Parkplatz Danzley gegen 13:00h. By Interesse gerne per PN, Fratzenbuch oder sonstiges.


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2013)

war schön heute.  der komposter hat mich aber gut getrieben.  da waren wir nach drei Stunden schon durch ... 900 hm mit viel zu hohem durchschnittspuls.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2013)

Sonst noch wer Morgen um 11 an der Ruine?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. Dezember 2013)

Leider nein, bin mal wieder verhindert.


----------



## Stumpi29 (28. Dezember 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer Morgen um 11 an der Ruine?


Jepp! Versuche auch dort zu sein ...


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Dezember 2013)

@Handlampe: schaut bitte mal in eure P.N.`s


----------



## surftigresa (29. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schöne Schlammrunde von der Tomburg 

Im Regen gestartet..... unterwegs einen zurück lassen müssen, der aber von jedem Passanten direkt als "zu uns gehörig" identifiziert wurde ("suchen Sie den anderen dreckigen Mann mit dem Fahrrad?").... na gut, habe wir ihn halt doch wieder mit zur Tomburg genommen 

Der Häuptling zwischendurch so im Schlamm stecken geblieben, dass er einfach umgekippt ist 

Und bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wieder an der Ruine angekommen 

Nur die Scheune hatte leider zu 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Trekki (29. Dezember 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nur die Scheune hatte leider zu


Bei meiner Solo-TT Runde vor zwei Wochen bin ich daher ZUERST zur Scheune angefahren. Wenn sie geschlossen gewesen wäre, hätte ich ja eine Alternative suchen können. So konnte ich Nussecken knabbernd das Vischeltal runter rollen.
Nur so als Anregung für nächste Touren ...

Bin zwar bei den nördlichen Nachbarn unterwegs, hier gibts aber auch schöne Strecken







-trekki


----------



## surftigresa (29. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt keine Alternative zur Scheune!!!! 

Ich habe die modernen Medien genutzt und mir auch gar nicht erst Hoffnungen gemacht..... aber irgendwie gehört die Scheune zur einer Tomburg - Ahrtal - Tour doch dazu!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine auch nicht eine Alternative sondern die die Reihenfolge. Zuerst zur Scheune. Die Alternative ist nur Plan B, wenn die Scheune nicht klappt (Überfüllung, geschlossen, verfahren, ...).


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich will es nochmal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche. Wer Lust hat kann es liken


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1539458?in=set


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Dezember 2013)

Treffe mich mit Herrn nightjumper um 10.00 an der Ruine für einen nicht allzu langen Ausritt. Falls jemand spontan Zeit und Lust hat...


----------



## Handlampe (30. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn wir bei der gestrigen Tour wieder sehr nette Gäste hatten:







Trotzdem hätte ich persönlich mal wieder Lust auf solche Verhältnisse:


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wo gibt es denn Klamotten mit aufgedrucktem Schlamm? Coooool.So sehe ich in letzter Zeit aber auch immer aus. Jede Jahreszeit hat aber seinen Reiz.

​


----------



## RadTed (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues JJahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Januar 2014)

Jawoll, auch meinerseits alles Gute und so.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht's aus mit alternativen Sportarten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14616


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2014)

Hi Uwe,
Bin ich noch nicht sicher wieder da, ansonsten melde ich mich ggf.

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit alternativen Sportarten:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14616


NEIN! Nur mitte Gattin mit deren Zusage unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit! Hier werden auch keine WP-Punkte berechnet...
Ein frohes Neues allen kleidungstechnisch bestens ausstaffierten Tomburgers! Hoodies!? - WOW!!!
LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2014)

Schade, isch hab da keine Ahnung von!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schade, isch hab da keine Ahnung von!


Ist nicht wirklich schwer und schnell zu erlernen, Jürgen.


----------



## Giom (2. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schade, isch hab da keine Ahnung von!



vertue dich nicht, du bist bestimmt auch willkommen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast. bring einfach bisschen mehr Geld mit!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2014)

Giom schrieb:


> vertue dich nicht, du bist bestimmt auch willkommen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast. bring einfach bisschen mehr Geld mit!



Das hättest Du wohl gern!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2014)

Pokern um Biketeile wär doch mal was ........... da wird all mountain zu all in


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2014)

vor ein paar jahren gabs doch mal ne tt-weihnachtsfeier, wo nicht mehr benötigte teile gewichtelt wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Januar 2014)

z.B. fehlfarbene Ringle Vorbauten.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2014)

*grmbl* der hätte sooo schön in der bucht versenkt werden können


----------



## meg-71 (2. Januar 2014)

Habe zwar keine Ahnung, bringe aber mal viel Geld, Kippen und Whisky mit.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2014)

Da hat der Werkstattleiter die geilsten Pics der Welt inne Tasche und geizt dann mit 'nem Fragezeichen als Icon?! Hoodies zeigen, Hoodies zeigen! ...und nochmals Hütchen druff für die Superidee datt Biken inne Freizeit zu bringen, very cool Hörr Werkstattleiter....Hab' inne Kiste gekramt und festgestellt: Bötzchen hatt die JFFR auch inne vom König eingeforderten, makellosen Qualideit! Da iss der Abstand ja dann doch nich so gross - vielleicht kontern wir mit Beanies! Jederzeit kleidungsorientiert, der Pete


----------



## STW08 (3. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Muss Jahre her sein, dass ich hier war..........
Nunja, jetzt muss ich einfach mal wieder posten.
Sind aktuell in Österreich zum...... ich weiß es gar nicht mehr. Schaut selber.

Skiurlaub mit Mountainbike!





 



 

 


 

Mit Skifahren oder boarden war nicht viel......... zumindest nicht für uns. Als ob wir es geahnt hätten.
Mega Wetter, viel Sonne und geile Strecken.


----------



## Trekki (4. Januar 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> Muss Jahre her sein, dass ich hier war..........



Letzter Post laut Profil: 29. September 2008
Kannst Du schon wieder ohne Stützräder Rad fahren? 

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2014)

ich glaube, der gute stw08 hat sich komplett verlaufen. alle seine damals getätigten posts bzgl. fahrgemeinschaften waren im bereich bingen, nix tomburg...
oder kennt den wer hier? mir sacht dat nüschd


----------



## Jaegerin81 (4. Januar 2014)

Ein verspätetes Frohes Neues an alle!!! Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen. 

Falls jemand am 11.1. noch nichts vorhat, kann er sich hier gerne anschließen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14587


----------



## meg-71 (4. Januar 2014)

Der user ist durchaus bekannt und im Tomburger Stammland gelegntlich an zu treffen .

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2014)

ok, dachte nur, wär ja möglich, nach nur 12 posts in 6 jahren und dann dem umgekrempelten design im forum hätte er sich verirrt...


----------



## STW08 (4. Januar 2014)

Danke meg für die Aufklärung. 
Und Stützräder müssen so ca. 37 Jahre her sein, das ich welche nutzen musste.
Das mit Bingen war eine Zeit in der ich mich an 2 Wohnsitzen rumgetrieben habe und mit auf den St. Ingbert und St. Wendel vorbereitet habe.

Irgendwo hier gibt es auch Fotos auf denen auch ich drauf bin....... wer suchet der findet.
Micha, kannst ja mal Schützenhilfe leisten.

Andy


----------



## Trekki (5. Januar 2014)

Bleibe ich heute alleine bei der Burg?


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2014)

Wir wollen gleich mit dem Patrick ins siebengeb. Will jemand mit oder sind alle pokergeschädigt????


----------



## NoJan (5. Januar 2014)

schau mal auf dein handy, wenn ihr noch nicht los seid


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Januar 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ein verspätetes Frohes Neues an alle!!! Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen.
> 
> Falls jemand am 11.1. noch nichts vorhat, kann er sich hier gerne anschließen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14587


 
Muß arbeiten !
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, das war eine Trekki-Alleine-Unterwegs Tour.
Viel Sonne, nur mässig viel Matsch.
Erst zur Scheune



Ist immer noch geschlossen.  

Dann runter nach Ahrbrück, den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg weiter nach süden





bis zur Hohen Acht




Von dort aus wollte ich dann den Rhein-Rureifel-Weg



bis zum Rhein. Dies war aber Zeitlich nicht machbar und bin dann ab Kempenich auf der Straße zurück gefahren.
Summe: viel Sonne getankt und 110km, 2000Hm, fast 6h in den Beinen.

-trekki


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. Januar 2014)

Boah ey, 110km!!!

Verneigt sich in Ehrfurcht: Eifel-Litti (heute ebenfalls unterwegs, bewusst allein weil zeitlich unpassend für andere; gerade mal 30km, aber mit Hardcore-Fango im Großraum Hilberath-Kalenborn-Schwedenkopf und zurück)


----------



## Trekki (5. Januar 2014)

Ich musste ja auch mein neues Rad ordentlich ausführen. Die 7Hills - Tour von gestern waren nur 76km 
Hardcore Fango fängt aber erst an, wenn die Schaltung eingeschränkt arbeitet. Ich sag nur Schinderhannes.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2014)

wozu brauchst du eigentlich noch den schinderhannes? zur erholung?
gestern 76, heute 110km, dabei heut alleine 2000hm.
soviel bin ich seit anfang november insgesamt gefahren, aber dabei nur halb soviel hm.
...aber ich brauche ja auch keinen schinderhannes


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich musste ja auch mein neues Rad ordentlich ausführen. Die 7Hills - Tour von gestern waren nur 76km
> Hardcore Fango fängt aber erst an, wenn die Schaltung eingeschränkt arbeitet. Ich sag nur Schinderhannes.



Mir haben gestern die 78km gereicht, dann am nächsten Tag nochmal..........nee nee.
EU-Ville-EU


----------



## Jaegerin81 (6. Januar 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muß arbeiten !
> Euch viel Spaß!



Schade!!!


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ein verspätetes Frohes Neues an alle!!! Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen.
> 
> Falls jemand am 11.1. noch nichts vorhat, kann er sich hier gerne anschließen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14587



Bin leider beim Umzug helfen verplant 

Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich nicht mehr als Vischel 3 

grüße


----------



## radjey (7. Januar 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ein verspätetes Frohes Neues an alle!!! Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen.
> 
> Falls jemand am 11.1. noch nichts vorhat, kann er sich hier gerne anschließen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14587


Ich fahr auch mal mit.
Is ja bei mir fast direkt um die Ecke und am Samstag soll es laut Agrarwetter auch ganz passabel werden


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2014)

Urlaubsplanung 2014
Wer fährt mit in's Piemont?
Bitte in der IG " TT Tripp 2014" anmelden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/tt-tripp-2014.789/


----------



## surftigresa (9. Januar 2014)

6 Wochen?  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich so lange Urlaub bekomme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube da hat er sich verschrieben.


----------



## sinux (9. Januar 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> 6 Wochen?  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich so lange Urlaub bekomme....


Die Tour ist nur für Lehrer....


----------



## RadTed (9. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Urlaubsplanung 2014
> Wer fährt mit in's Piemont?
> Bitte in der IG " TT Tripp 2014" anmelden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/tt-tripp-2014.789/



Hört sich gut an, ist nur für die Gruppe oder offen?
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2014)

RadTed schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, ist nur für die Gruppe oder offen?
> Gruß Detlef


Ist offen, Detlef


----------



## RadTed (9. Januar 2014)

Kann man paar Infos haben oder gibt es ein Treffen?
Bin interessiert!
Gruß Detlef


----------



## AnjaR (9. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Urlaubsplanung 2014
> Wer fährt mit in's Piemont?
> Bitte in der IG " TT Tripp 2014" anmelden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/tt-tripp-2014.789/



Irgendwie komme ich mit der neuen Aufmachung des Forums nicht klar, kann mir einer verraten, wie man sich dort anmeldet?


----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2014)

Bin jetzt angemeldet, kann es also nicht mehr genau nachschauen. War aber etwas auf der rechten Bildschirmseite


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2014)

Probiere es mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/tt-tripp-2014.755/


----------



## AnjaR (10. Januar 2014)

Da erscheint nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (10. Januar 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich mit der neuen Aufmachung des Forums nicht klar, kann mir einer verraten, wie man sich dort anmeldet?



Eine sehr gute Frage und ich stimme voll mit dir überein bzgl des neuen Forums


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Da erscheint nur eine Fehlermeldung.



Gestern abend noch nicht.   Ein Hoch auf die neue Foren Weichware.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2014)

Der Link vom Michael hat heute morgen funktioniert. War aber etwas anderes als das vom Uwe!

Das spinnt das Forum!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2014)

Sind doch schon 5 Leute beigerteten.Wär ja jetzt am einfachsten die mal zu fragen oder ?
Ansonsten mal Thomas den Forenherrn fragen ?


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2014)

die basteln doch immer noch an viele ecken rum. bei den ig´s ist auch noch einiges im argen. wird wohl noch ne weile dauern, bis das alles halbwegs so läuft wie früher.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2014)

was ich viel ärmerfinde ist das der LMB nichmehr auf der ersten Seite zu sehen ist.
Meiner Meinung nach nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis das tot is !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2014)

ja, man soll sich wohl jetzt gefälligst über fratzenbuch und deppatalk verabreden. ohne das blöde lmb ist auch mehr platz für werbung.
der laden verkommt hier scheinbar schon länger zum kommerziellen privatvergnügen der macher, die sich mit der durch werbung eingespielten kohle und connections diverse goodies an land ziehen. man schaue nur mal, wieviel da plötzlich aus übersee und von allen möglichen events weltweit berichtet wird.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2014)

Früher war alles besser


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sind doch schon 5 Leute beigerteten.Wär ja jetzt am einfachsten die mal zu fragen oder ?
> Ansonsten mal Thomas den Forenherrn fragen ?



Fragen bringt da nichts, der Button zum Beitritt war ja da. Nur die Gruppe ist nicht mehr dem Bereich Sonstige zugeordnet. Quasi fröhliches Datenbanklotto.

Im LMB geht es doch um so richtiges, dreckiges, an der frischen Luft fahren. Interessiert also keinen. Ausserdem muss es erst wieder Deutsch lernen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2014)

Schöne neue Welt.Hab gehört mittlerweile braucht man auch umbedingt Smartwatches die einen dran erinnern biken zu gehen


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> was ich viel ärmerfinde ist das der LMB nichmehr auf der ersten Seite zu sehen ist.
> Meiner Meinung nach nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis das tot is !


da stimme ich voll zu. das ist so kein LMB mehr


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> da stimme ich voll zu. das ist so kein LMB mehr




natürlich war die immer in jedem fenster oben angepinnte rubrik mit den aktuellsten 5 terminen recht schön. ich habe mir aber schon seit jahren einen link in der browserzeile abgelegt, der mich gleich zum kompletten lmb führt, auch ganz ohne neues forum. funktioniert tatsächlich immer noch


----------



## route61 (11. Januar 2014)

Und mir geht es wie Anja ...


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2014)

Klickfolge, jeweils ins rote zielen und klicken 


- IG Übersicht wählen




- Biketreffs etc. wählen




-runterscrollen




Dort dann anmelden. Dies kann ich jedoch nicht mit einer Hardcopy bebildern da ich schon angemeldet bin.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2014)

Das sieht dann so aus:





Wie man sieht, sieht man nix .... äh will sagen die Schaltfläche "Gruppe beitreten" fehlt


----------



## Tazz (11. Januar 2014)

Danke Trekki  , wenn man es weiß ist es ganz einfach .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (11. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das sieht dann so aus:
> (Bild s. o.)
> Wie man sieht, sieht man nix .... äh will sagen die Schaltfläche "Gruppe beitreten" fehlt



Kann ich bestätigen. Wollte gerade das gleiche Bild hochladen.

Und für heute (11:00) bin ich leider raus. Muss noch Sachen erledigen.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2014)

Ich unterstelle mal, das hier 90 Prozent der Beteiligten wussten, wie man zu der Gruppe kommt. Das Problem ist bei einigen der fehlende Button, warum auch immer. Zur TT Tour 2013 kann man sich z.B. noch anmelden, ist halt was spät.


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es wohl solche und solche Gruppen. Hier mal eine zufällig gewählte Gruppe, bei der es geht




Ich frag mal beim Support, was hier das Problem ist.

Edit: hier ist die Supportfrage

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mal zu was vollkommen anderem;-)

Wer fährt morgen an der Ruine MTB?? Werde ab 11 Uhr am gewohnten Startplatz sein.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2014)

Würde gerne kommen, kann aber noch nicht zusagen. Klärung ist noch in Arbeit.


----------



## STW08 (11. Januar 2014)

11:00 Uhr sollte möglich sein.
Wo soll es denn hingehen? Für ne gemütliche Runde reicht es bei mir noch 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2014)

Gestern bei schönstem Frühlingswetter





[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1547793']
	














[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1547786]
	
[/URL]

Danke für den schönen Tag mit euch.

Grüße Micha[/URL]


----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2014)

Hmm, leider ist ja am Samstag mein letztes Tourentaugliches MTB verreckt. Allerdings wäre mein YT für die Dutch Mountains noch funktionstüchtig gewesen. Leider erfährt man hier aber nicht alles ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2014)

Uwe: hat sich erst morgens um 10.00 ergeben und wäre eh zu langsam für dich gewesen (Reha-Tempo) 

Grüsse


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, leider ist ja am Samstag mein letztes Tourentaugliches MTB verreckt.



Hast du je eins gehabt?


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, leider ist ja am Samstag mein letztes Tourentaugliches MTB verreckt. Allerdings wäre mein YT für die Dutch Mountains noch funktionstüchtig gewesen. Leider erfährt man hier aber nicht alles ...


Da kannst du mal sehen wie das ist. Geht mir meistens auch so.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, leider ist ja am Samstag mein letztes Tourentaugliches MTB verreckt. Allerdings wäre mein YT für die Dutch Mountains noch funktionstüchtig gewesen. Leider erfährt man hier aber nicht alles ...


 
Der TT-Verabredungschat war wohl kaputt,da man ja sonst mit Messages
zugespamt wird.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der TT-Verabredungschat war wohl kaputt,da man ja sonst mit Messages
> zugespamt wird.


KA, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Januar 2014)

Bin jetzt genauso überrascht wie mein Bruder. Kein Wort darüber verloren, das was ansteht. Aber meinereiner hat ja wenigens angedeutet, das an der Ruine gefahren wird. Aber die Reaktion......:-(....sehr mager. Und das Wetter war TOP.

Irgendwie scheint hier jeder sein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen.
Sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2014)

Nu meuchelt euch nitt rücklings, geschätzte Brüders! Im heimischen Haushalt werden - ganz BikeSceneUnkonform - regelrechte MASSACKA in Sache frühmorgendlicher Badbelegung geführt!  Da werden zwischen 9, 17 und scheinbar maroden Lebensjahren Dialoge geführt wo die Tarantino-Geschwisters Goldbarren allein für die IDEE rüberschieben würden... Alleine zum Zähneputz bin ich gewohnt minimum eine Streetgang, einen Obdachlosen-zeitlos-Zeitungsanbieter und eine Version von "Ich-penn-auf-eure-Couch-weil-ich-da-billisch-binn"-Variante beiseite zu putzen - (Gott-sei-Dank-Mann, gibt's-die-Pumpgun...)  ...PS: von meinem Bildbericht auffe Löwenburg auch erst später erfahren, vermutlich hat mer mirs watt eingeflösst....


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2014)

Thomas: Da das Tempo an der Ruine nun mal meist eher zügig ist (/=Reha-Tempo) , und 11.00 nicht mit jeder Planung zusammenpasst, wird dann halt ausgewichen...

Und bzglKommunikation von Touren würde ich nur mit kleinen Kieselsteinen werfen...

Sollte noch jemand etwas loswerden wollen, kann er das dann gerne per PN machen, um hier nicht noch mehr OT stehen zu haben.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2014)




----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


>


 Ich Lach mir einen ab hier. Was führ Themen. Das hatten wir doch schon alle mahl durchgekaut.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2014)

Bitte alle an dem Piemonttrip Interessierten mal in die IG schauen.

P.S. 

Alle, die sich hier über die Themen beschweren bzw. merkwürdige Bilder von heulenden Kindern posten: Ihr müßt hier in den Fred nicht reinschauen....ist kein Zwang. 
Ich finde, man kann sich hier äußern, ruhig auch mal negativ, auch mal öffentlich....es ist halt nicht immer Alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.....wäre ja langweilig.


----------



## RadTed (14. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bitte alle an dem Piemonttrip Interessierten mal in die IG schauen.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...



Bin nicht mehr in der Gruppe der Piemonttrip Interessierten?? War schon drin?? gewollt????
Neue Anmeldung geht auch nicht.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Alle, die sich hier über die Themen beschweren bzw. merkwürdige Bilder von heulenden Kindern posten: Ihr müßt hier in den Fred nicht reinschauen....ist kein Zwang.


 
Ich gucke aber gern hier rein ! Früher wart ihr mal ein haufen den ich bewundert hab was für tolle Sache ihr alle mit dem Bike gemacht habt. Da wurde Material gemordert, fotografiert bis der Arzt kommt und die schönsten Trails gabs zu sehen. Heute wird leider mehr und mehr diskutiert wer wann wo was falsch gemacht hat. Schade, schade ! Das tut mir in der Seele weh, wenn so eine augenscheinlich super Truppe sich öffentlich zerfleischt. Aber vielelicht war das mit der super Truppe ja auch nur augenscheinlich dafür kenn ich euch halt nich gut genug. Leider sind die Ausfahrten an der Tomburg für mich immer etwas spät, sonst wäre ich in der vergangenheit vielelicht auch öfter mal bei euch vorbei gekommen und hätte mir selbst ein Bild machen könne. Sei's drum, werde euch weiterhin verfolgen und mich mit meiner Ironie halt ein wenig zurückhalten !



Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich finde, man kann sich hier äußern, ruhig auch mal negativ, auch mal öffentlich....es ist halt nicht immer Alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.....wäre ja langweilig.


 
Sehe ich auch so, deswegen sehe ich das Thema für mich als ausreichend diskutiert und beendet an.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2014)

dass sich im laufe von 10 und mehr jahren die vorlieben beim biken unterschiedlich entwickeln, ist völlig normal und kann auch im ganzen kbu beobachtet werden. racer können nix mit park+schoner anfangen und umgekehrt. also bilden sich neue spezialisiertere grüppchen, die irgendwann auch wieder zerbröseln.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch Leute, die Entwickeln sich zu Fußgängern zurück, gell, Volker.

P. S.  

Öffentlich zerfleischen sieht anders aus, Hubert.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Januar 2014)

Wo sind die letzten Bilder entstanden? Ahrtal, Berg? Doch nicht hier bei uns an der Tomburg, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die Entwickeln sich zu Fußgängern zurück, gell, Volker.
> 
> P. S.
> 
> Öffentlich zerfleischen sieht anders aus, Hubert.


 

Owei mir ahnt fürchterliches  Tiere die ihr seid da hinten bei der Burg


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wo sind die letzten Bilder entstanden? Ahrtal, Berg? Doch nicht hier bei uns an der Tomburg, oder?



dutch mountians, e.-stein


----------



## Normansbike (15. Januar 2014)

Fast!? wo genau? Sagt mir nichts. Sorry für meine Unwissenheit ! Erdkunde 6


----------



## sinux (15. Januar 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Fast!? wo genau? Sagt mir nichts. Sorry für meine Unwissenheit ! Erdkunde 6



Soll auch keinem was sagen - wir reden hier über ein kleines senisibles Gebiet mit "Radfahrverbots-Schildern" - Also bitte weiter verklausuliert benennen.
Zuletzt als ich da war, war tatsächlich ein kommerzieller Anbierter mit AC Kennzeichen mit ne Horde MTB'ler mit gelbem Nummerschild unterwegs - sonntags !!!! Das muss da nicht sein.


----------



## supasini (15. Januar 2014)

jenau. Und die haben dann den oben angesprochenen E.-Stein so gerockt, dass einem beim runterfahren echt die Tränen über die Bremsspuren kamen. Vor lauter Tränen konnte ich dann nicht mehr richtig gucken und hab mich auffe Schnauze gelegt (nicht dort). Aber jetzt sind die Fäden raus und der schmerz lässt langsam nach.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Januar 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2014)

Hasis - wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser! Daher nach dem - hoffentlich - letzten Nachteinsatz vom Pete mal was für unter den (vermutlich schon abge"knuteten") Weihnachtsbaum - möge ett euch ein Fest sein....


Den Lautstärkeregler auf "bis der Nachbar schreit" - Showtime.... Der im Abspann enthaltene Vollkontakt verlief glimpflich - de Gattin iss halt umwerfend...


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2014)

Pete das ist ja mal ein lecker Filmchen. Da will ich auch mal hin.


----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2014)

Harz ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce Ville (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Sagt einmal, wird es am Sonntag den einen oder anderen von euch nach drausen verschlagen? Ich wäre geehrt dabei sein zu können. Bin vor Ewigkeiten ein paar mal mit Euch gefahren und das waren immer Highlights.
Güße
Der Bruce


----------



## Nightjumper73 (16. Januar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hasis - wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser! Daher nach dem - hoffentlich - letzten Nachteinsatz vom Pete mal was für unter den (vermutlich schon abge"knuteten") Weihnachtsbaum - möge ett euch ein Fest sein....
> 
> 
> Den Lautstärkeregler auf "bis der Nachbar schreit" - Showtime.... Der im Abspann enthaltene Vollkontakt verlief glimpflich - de Gattin iss halt umwerfend...




Hab die ersten Minuten gedacht, was sind das für Amateure ( noch besser als wir ) aber dann kamen die PROFIs ))) Super !


----------



## surftigresa (16. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil! Da hilft auch das Schutzblech nicht mehr


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2014)

Halt ein, Melli! Es hat datt Hardtail auf dem Weg zum Bachgrund formidabel stabilisiert während der Rider wie eine -na, sagen wir mal: brünftige- Regenbogenforelle aufwärts schnellte.... Datt muss man anerkennen und dem wahren Harzlurch Tribut zollen... Der MegaPalansch-Contest hat einen würdigen Sieger gefunden... LG, der Pete, schon wieder Nässe inne Augenwinkels - ein klares Votum für Gruppentoürchen und watt man da so erlebt....


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2014)

aber da ist doch ne brücke! warum dann den umweg durch den blöden bach?


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2014)

Einfach iss nicht unser Ding! Wir sagen auch Schaltvorgänge an..... ....wir haben halt "Rückenwind"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2014)

Termin für Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergangs-Tortour vorläufig festgelegt auf 15.03.

Mehr Infos folgen...

Grüße
C.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2014)

Ist Morgen etwas angesagt?


----------



## meg-71 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin morgen an der Ruine, Tempo nach wie vor Einsteiger freundlich und von meiner Seite nicht über 800hm. Das soll aber niemanden davon abhalten mehr zu fahren wenn er will.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Normansbike (18. Januar 2014)

Würde gerne dazu stoßen !? Fahrt ihr um 11 Uhr los ? Und wie lange? Müsste gegen 14 Uhr wieder zurück sein.
Lg Norman


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2014)

normalerweise endet um 14 uhr die warmfahrphase und die Tour geht los


----------



## Normansbike (18. Januar 2014)

Ja, so hört man das von euch! Kann ja sonst vorher abhauen. Aber 11 Uhr ist Start, oder?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Januar 2014)

Ich schau mahl, wenn ich Pünktlich um 9uhr von zuhause wegkomme, komme ich. Natürlich anfahrt mit MTB. Nicht warten wenn ich nicht da bin.


----------



## Stumpi29 (18. Januar 2014)

Bin morgen auch um 11 Uhr an der Burg ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergangs-Tortour vorläufig festgelegt auf 15.03.
> 
> Mehr Infos folgen...
> 
> ...




Für alle die noch nicht genug haben, nicht können oder sonstige Ausreden haben bei der Sau-Tour nicht mit zu fahren. Hier nun der zweite Termin.

Sonntag der 23.03. Die tour heißt dann auch FrüBaSonunter-Tour( frühstück in der Backstuben Sonnen Untergangs Tour).

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (18. Januar 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> normalerweise endet um 14 uhr die warmfahrphase und die Tour geht los


Korrekt, in der Scheune.

Offizielle Ausschreibung
Startzeit: Sonntags 11h (nicht jeden Sonntag, evt. hier im Forum nachfragen)
Startort: hier
Jeder darf mitfahren
Es wird auf jeden gewartet
Verlassen der Gruppe ist jederzeit möglich, dies bitte klar Mitteilen damit der Rest nicht vergeblich irgendwo wartet
Weitere Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Toleranz gegenüber technischen Defekten von Mitfahrern
- Toleranz gegenüber ungeplanten Streckenänderungen (aka Verfahren)
- Helm
- Licht ist zu empfehlen
- etwas Geld mitbringen für eine Einkehr
- Kondition für 3..4h Fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (18. Januar 2014)

Da simma dabei. Freu mich mal die Jungs kennen zu lernen und nicht nur im Wald beim vorbeifahren zu Grüßen.
Und ja, konnte noch nee Stunde rausschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2014)

Die Köter's cruisen auch da irgendwo rum heut ... freundlich Winken dann beissen wir auch nicht


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2014)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2014)

Das war doch mal wieder eine richtige TT- Tour: Mit 9 an der Tomburg gestartet und mit 3 am Abend wieder an der Ruine angekommen. Apropos Ruine: So fühle ich mich gerade.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2014)

der trecki fährt doch bestimmt immer noch...


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2014)

Nee, so sehr verfahren habe ich mich doch nicht. Ausserdem musste ich noch Teeni-Sitten. Daher war ich in der zweiten Abbrecher-Gruppe und um 3 zu Hause.


----------



## Normansbike (20. Januar 2014)

Ist ja doch länger geworden als ich wollte, doch zu gut war das Wetter, Strecke und die Jungs die mich mitgenommen haben.
Danke!
Lg Norman


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2014)

Grüße noch vonne Köters auch wenn wir euch Streckentechnisch nicht immer ganz folgen konnten 
An der Steinbach wart ihr uns dann entflutscht, einer unserer Mitfahrenden hatte oberhalb in dem Schlammloch ne Bodenprobe genommen,
Ihr seht,eure Aura wirkt sofort, auch auf Köter 

@ Eifel-Litti: Guido, demnächst etwas freundlicher wenn du mir schon durchs Bild fährst 

PS: Schönes neue Mopped haste Uwe, seit wann bist du unter die jungen Talente gegangen ?


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2014)

Der Name ist nicht Programm, Hubert. 
Das Ding hab ich jetzt auch schon fast ein Dreiviertel Jahr. Normal aber nicht zum Touren. Zu schwer..,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Name ist nicht Programm, Hubert.



  



Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Ding hab ich jetzt auch schon fast ein Dreiviertel Jahr. Normal aber nicht zum Touren. Zu schwer..,,



Quasi genau das richtige um die Grundlage im Winter zu trainieren


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Weder Young.....noch talent....


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
SerienNr. M9GK33348


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bike geklaut:
> Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
> mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
> SerienNr. M9GK33348


 Wat ein scheiß!!!!


----------



## RadTed (21. Januar 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bike geklaut:
> Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
> mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
> SerienNr. M9GK33348


Wo ist es denn passiert?
Werde auf alle Fälle danach ausschau halten.
Gruß aus Köln


----------



## RadTed (22. Januar 2014)

Zum MTB-Diebstahl und der Wiederbeschaffung gab es heute im KSTA einen interessanten Wiederbeschaffungsbericht eines Diebstahlopfers.
Hatte es in EBAY-Kleinanzeigen wiedergefunden. 
Polizei hat eher passiv auf seine Bemühungen reagiert aber dann den servierten Fandungserfolg doch wargenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (23. Januar 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Sonnenaufgang-Sonnenuntergangs-Tortour vorläufig festgelegt auf 15.03.
> 
> Mehr Infos folgen...
> 
> ...


Die Uhrzeiten stehen wohl schon fest, hier mit den Koordinaten vom P-Platz Ramersdorf (Profi-Suche  )
Jetzt können wir noch astronomisch, nautisch oder bürgerlich fahren.
***********************
*Ihre Angaben: 15.03.2014, 50.721°N, 7.155°E*

*Sonnenaufgang:*
06:24 Uhr

*Sonnenuntergang:*
18:08 Uhr

Beginn astronomische Dämmerung:
04:29 Uhr

Beginn nautische Dämmerung:
05:10 Uhr

Beginn bürgerliche Dämmerung:
05:50 Uhr

Ende bürgerliche Dämmerung:
18:42 Uhr

Ende nautische Dämmerung:
19:22 Uhr

Ende astronomische Dämmerung:
20:03 Uhr
***********************

edit: typo


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. Januar 2014)

Dann nehme ich die bürgerliche Dämmerung.


----------



## Rote Laterne (24. Januar 2014)

RadTed schrieb:


> Wo ist es denn passiert?
> Werde auf alle Fälle danach ausschau halten.
> Gruß aus Köln



In 53229 Bonn-Holzlar. Die Polizei meinte es war ein gezielter Bruch. "Nur" mein Bike geklaut. Meine neuen Skier waren uninteressant (zum Glück).


----------



## shmee (26. Januar 2014)

Das jüngste Teammitglied Oskar Elliot entschuldigt sich, dass es heute nicht um 11 an der Burg sein konnte. Alle Versuche auf dem Sattel sitzend an Lenker oder Pedale zu kommen scheiterten kläglich.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2014)

Na, der wäre doch wohl nitt ohne Helm und Handschuh raus!? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, der Pete


----------



## AnjaR (26. Januar 2014)

Chris, 
den Kleinen habt Ihr ganz klasse hingekriegt. Das mit dem Biken wird schon kommen.


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2014)

Wie süss!!!! 

Aber was hast Du ihm erzählt, dass er so ernst guckt????


----------



## Sechser (26. Januar 2014)

Ernst? Ach was – der überlegt, wie lange es dauert, bis er seinen Vater das erste Mal überholt ... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2014)

Der sieht ganz danach aus als ob er die Red Bull Rampage 2025 gewinnen will. 
Ich werde dann meine maroden Knochen auf der Couch sortieren und gespannt zuschauen 
Fein gemacht,coole Frise


----------



## yogi71 (28. Januar 2014)

Bricht Sonntag jemand zu einer gemütlichen Runde ab der Tomburg auf? Wetter soll ja schön werden. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (29. Januar 2014)

Sind leider verplant, aber ich würde Samstag evtl. ne entspannte Runde drehen wollen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. Januar 2014)

Also ich könnte ausnahmsweise am Sonntag.


----------



## Trekki (30. Januar 2014)

Bin nicht da, Ihr könnt Euch entspannen


----------



## Normansbike (31. Januar 2014)

Hey!

Vielen Dank, für die letzte Tour. Es war echt Super mit euch mit zu fahren und die neuen Strecken kennen zu lernen.
Auch Dank an den kleinen Italiener  fürs führen in den dunklen Wäldern.
Leider muss ich am So. schon um 8 Uhr starten, vielleicht sehen wir uns bei meiner Rückfahrt. Viel Spaß!
Lg
Norman


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Januar 2014)

Samstag soll´s ja schlechtes Wetter geben,dafür Sonntag wieder einigermaßen schön!
Also,falls mein Husten nicht schlimmer wird,würde ich sagen 11.00 an der Burg!


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2014)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht! Wäre Sonntag da, wenn es gemütlich wird.


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2014)

Hi,
leider verplant am WE 

Grüsse


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Februar 2014)

Bin Morgen um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg.

Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2014)

Bin auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Februar 2014)

Wer's noch nicht mitgekriegt hat: Der Häuptling hat die heiße Ware. Gemeint: die Trikots und Hot Pants.


----------



## Trekki (2. Februar 2014)

Habe nicht plums gemacht.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2014)

Wow - dagegen iss die Struffelter Heide ja Pipikram.... Und eindeutig vom Profi gebaut wegen Kaninchendraht,
wahrscheinlich Didi Schneider....


----------



## Trekki (2. Februar 2014)

Hilfestellung fürs nachfahren: der Steg liegt genau auf der Grenze D / NL


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2014)

Werde Kaffeebohnen schmuggeln beim Nachbiken - ganz Oldscool...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Februar 2014)

Danke für den schönen Sonntag! Anbei ein paar Fotos!





​









​



















​








​
Alles weitere HIER. Dort sind auch alle weiteren Fotos.

Auf Wunsch wurde der Kuchenvernichter unkenntlich gemacht!






Bis bald Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Februar 2014)

Sehr schöne Fotos, Jürgen!
Ich könnte Prinzessin Leia Konkurrenz machen !


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Prinzessin Barb!


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2014)

Wir würden dann morgen für den TT Kurztripp 8 Doppelzimmer buchen.
Zur Zeit sind wir 15 Personen.
Alles Weitere in der IG


----------



## robikhan (7. Februar 2014)

Hi Uwe,
schickst Du mir noch bitte den link zur IG - Dannkeeee


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2014)

An alle TT'ler:
*Es gibt ein neues Teil in der Kollektion*

Bittte schaut in die IG.


P.S.

Hier geht es zum Termin für die Trikotübergabe der 2. Kollektion
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14666


----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2014)

Mist da sind wir schon eingeladen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Februar 2014)

Bin heute um 11 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunk an der Ruine
 Ciao Thomas


----------



## Scottti (9. Februar 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## cruisingfix (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
so wir sind wieder heil zuhause....  war ne schöne Tour heute.
Leider hatte i nicht ganz die Power  für die 48km/1060hm  u bin hinterher gehinkt.
Aber trotzdem alles gut , Danke fürs guiden an Scotti u Thomas.

aufwiedersehn u gruß aus Hennef


----------



## Heitzer77 (9. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir ein dank für die coole Tour heute!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (9. Februar 2014)

Und ich lieg mit Mittelohrentzündung im Bett.  Das bei so einem tollen Wetter.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. Februar 2014)

Wen es interessiert: News im IG-Klamotten-Thread.

Greetz, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2014)

> An alle TT'ler:
> *Es gibt ein neues Teil in der Kollektion*



Juhu - ein Kettenhemd?! Saisonbedingt sinken de Preise - hier könnte die IG ganz burggetreu zugeschlagen haben:





Na? Naa?? De Gerüchte verdichten sich allerdings ett wäre eher watt Wärmendes... Also watt schlehenbehaftetes aussem Alfterer Busch
oder vom Uwe Gehäkeltes? Die Spannung steigt Richtung Medaillenspiegel, der Pete!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2014)

Eine kleine Deligation des TT war auch unterwegs:
*
																																																   In der:*







Dieses Bild hier zeigt die Einwohner und die Beschaffenheit dieser Region:






Ansonsten zeigte sich die Nordeifel rund um Hellenthal dank der vielen Propeller äußerst stürmisch







Wettertechnisch war alles dabei: Von Sonne bis Graupelschauer reichte die Pallette. Kurz nach diesem Bild z.B. war die Gruppe plötzlich in einem Schneeschauer verschwunden:






Es war nicht einfach für mich die entfesselte Meute im Schnegestöber wieder zu finden. 
Eine schöne Gegend, die es auch mal verdient hat im Frühling betourt zu werden.


----------



## Freckles (10. Februar 2014)

Super Fotos und schöner Bericht, Uwe!! War ne klasse Tour, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht . Habe auch schon nach Trails gesucht, können wir im Frühjahr noch mal wiederholen 

LG,
Angela


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2014)

Hab' den Uwe auffem Gruppenfoto nicht erkennen können...?




Lag aber vielleicht an den inne Eifel eher rustikal getragenen Arm- und Beinlingen...Ich geh mitte Lupe inne Recherche - PS:
Die Tomburgers planen eine -noch nitt dagewesen - Plutenrevolution.... Bin ein dankbares Ohr für alles, wollt ihr ein "E"?




LG, der Pete


----------



## Jaegerin81 (13. Februar 2014)

Plant eigentlich am Sonntag jemand zur Burg zu kommen?
Oder werden alle nach dem Übergabe-Bowling zu verkatert und übernächtigt dafür sein?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Super Fotos und schöner Bericht, Uwe!! War ne klasse Tour, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht . *Habe auch schon nach Trails gesucht*, können wir im Frühjahr noch mal wiederholen
> 
> LG,
> Angela



Fragen kost nix, is quasi fast eines meiner Heimatreviere, gugsdu
Aber die "älteren" Herren hier waren auch schon vorm Krieg öfters da unterwegs,
ich erinnere an diverse"Oil of Olef" Eifelcrosser

Das waren noch Zeiten .... da wurde noch flott ohne L geschrieben


----------



## Freckles (13. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fragen kost nix, is quasi fast eines meiner Heimatreviere, gugsdu
> Aber die "älteren" Herren hier waren auch schon vorm Krieg öfters da unterwegs,
> ich erinnere an diverse"Oil of Olef" Eifelcrosser
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten .... da wurde noch flott ohne L geschrieben



Hi Hubi,
da komm ich auf dich zurück, wenn das Frühjahr naht .
Besten Dank schon mal.
Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hi Hubi,
> da komm ich auf dich zurück, wenn das Frühjahr naht .
> Besten Dank schon mal.
> Ciao



Gerne, wenn mich der kleine Wurm lässt und Ihr auch würde es mich auch freuen dabei sein zu können 
Man könnte diesen "Nordeifelcross" auch kürzer gestalten. Könnt ihr ab Mech mit dem Zoch nach Blangem und dann zurück nach Mech. z.B.


----------



## Stumpi29 (15. Februar 2014)

Ist morgen jemand, der sich Richtung Ahrtal auskennt, um 11 Uhr an der Burg ? Mein Bike muss mal wieder dringend bewegt werden ! ;-)


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2014)

Hi,
die Britta wollte...

Der Rest ist noch bowlen?

Würde selber erst später und " unten" starten wg Kondition 

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2014)

Alle Pfälzer Wald Kurztrippler bitte in die TT-IG schauen.
Möglichst Zeitnah.
Danke.


----------



## meg-71 (16. Februar 2014)

officially been pimped, Trikoteinweihungstour und danach alles in die Waschmaschiene









LG der meg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. Februar 2014)

Yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (17. Februar 2014)

Wie heißt das so schön: Nen schönen Menschen kann nichts entstellen. 

Topsache mit der Einweihung. Artgerecht bewegt sollen sie werden, die coolen Trikots.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2014)

The sexiest Men alive! Dagegen iss George Clooney schlicht grau bis farblos... Aber ihr habt doch noch ein Hoodie in Planung, gelle?


----------



## shmee (22. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Uwe schlug ja Start im Ahrtal mit Tour ins obere Ahrtal vor. Wäre ich dabei.

Einige haben ja gestern den What's App Chat verlassen und wollten zu Threema. Gibt es da jetzt schon was? Ansonsten werfe ich mal noch Line (http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Aktuell-Internet-Line-WhatsApp-Skype-Facebook-9199224.html) als Alternativapp in den Raum. Grad, da Gruppenchats bei Threema wirklich problematisch sind (man kann z. B. nachträglich keine Personen hinzufügen) fände ich das nicht schlecht. Ist ansonsten ziemlich genauso wie What's App, geht aber etwas korrekter mit Daten um und durchsucht z. B. nicht zwingend das Telefonbuch. Und es gehört (noch) nicht zu Facebook, was ja der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel war.


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2014)

Hi Chris,
probiere gerade Telegram aus.

Wenn ich da schlauer bin, melde ich mich.

Gibt's Tourdaten für morgen? Länge, HM?

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (22. Februar 2014)

Telegram könnte auch ne Möglichkeit sein, bietet ja verschlüsselt und unverschlüsselt parallel an.

Für morgen keine Ahnung, mal sehen, ob der Häuptling sich hier meldet.


----------



## STW08 (22. Februar 2014)

meg und ich starten morgen bei der Burg! Trikot ist ja wieder sauber!! Wenn jemand noch auf ne ruhige runde hat; 11:00 Uhr geht es los!!!


----------



## STW08 (22. Februar 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Wie heißt das so schön: Nen schönen Menschen kann nichts entstellen.
> 
> Topsache mit der Einweihung. Artgerecht bewegt sollen sie werden, die coolen Trikots.


 das Trikot wird dann ab demnächst auf grosse Süddeutschland reise gehrn......


----------



## shmee (23. Februar 2014)

Barbara und ich kommen auch zur Burg, wo wolltet ihr denn hin?


----------



## meg-71 (23. Februar 2014)

Richtung Ahrtal, soweit mich meine unfitten Knochen bringen.


----------



## shmee (23. Februar 2014)

Eine feine Tour mit feiner Truppe heute. 

Und gekrönt von einem schmackhaften Besuch in der Scheune. Was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (23. Februar 2014)

Perfekter Sonntag, endlich mal wieder eine Tour komplett mitgefahren und Besuch in der Scheune. Man wie habe ich das vermisst. Klasse Truppe, ich freue mich aufs nächte mal mit Euch.

Gruß der meg


----------



## STW08 (23. Februar 2014)

yep, dass hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht! Beim nächsten mal machen wir dann Kraus- und Hornberg! He he...... Klasse Truppe!


----------



## Trekki (26. Februar 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


>



Ihr seht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2014)

Schon mal ein TT-Gruppenbild vorweggenommen....





Neien! Echt chique geworden und würdig nur vom waschechten Tomburger getragen zu werden.....
Ich freu mich auf die ersten inne freien Wildbahn...LG, der Pete (Oh, die Mütze war eher Beifang...mer tragens ja Helme...)


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## meg-71 (1. März 2014)

Andy und meiner einer sind morgen wenn es nicht regnet um 11Uhr an der Ruine. 

Gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (1. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen 
Da wir alle ja mit dem Auto anreisen verlege ich den Start morgen von der Tomburg nach Walporzheim, Wandererparkplatz am Ende der Josefstraße. Dann fahren wir die Tour die ich für Montag geplant hatte, soll ja Sonntag schöner sein. Die Tour für Montag besprechen wir dann morgen.

LG der meg


----------



## shmee (1. März 2014)

Alles klar, machen wir. Helge, Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## STW08 (2. März 2014)

Uaaaaahhhhh. Moin!
Aktuelle Temperatur 1°C

Werde jetzt mal sehen das ich mein Bike ans laufen bekomme!
Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> Uaaaaahhhhh. Moin!
> Aktuelle Temperatur 1°C
> 
> Werde jetzt mal sehen das ich mein Bike ans laufen bekomme!
> Bis später!



Nur mal gut das kein Winter is 
Biss 11 Uhr hats bestimmt schon fast zweistellig


----------



## meg-71 (2. März 2014)

Wegen der Temperatur mach ich mir keine Sorge, geht zu Anfang direkt rauf nach Ramersbach. Und 9°C sind zweistellig.

LG der meg


----------



## STW08 (2. März 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wegen der Temperatur mach ich mir keine Sorge, geht zu Anfang direkt rauf nach Ramersbach. Und 9°C sind zweistellig.
> 
> LG der meg


Zweistellig????????
wer von uns beiden muss noch mal ein Mathe LK besuchen???

So, ´s Bike ist wieder sauber! 
Bremse macht noch etwas Probleme!


----------



## meg-71 (2. März 2014)

Eine heutige TT Tour startete in Walporzheim auf einem stark durchweichtem Wandererparkplatz und das sollte der Vorbohte für das sein was dann folgte. Eine schöne schlammige Auffahrt nach Ramersbach mit 6 von 10 Vischel. Dem Guide der das Tempo von hinten kontrollierte bot sich  meißt dieser Anblick





Deshalb gibt es auch keine Bilder von der Abfahrt auf dem Lennepfad. Erst auf der Spitze des Neuenahrer Berg konnte die Meute bei der Vernichtung einer Tüte Haribo gestellt werden.





Für mich ging mit der Erklimmung des Neuenahrer Berg ein Wunsch in Erfüllung den ich letzten Sommer immer hatte wärend ich unten in der Ahrtherme meinen gebrochenen Fuß bei Wassergymnastik stärkte.





Nach der Abfahrt hatte der Guide dann eine kleine Lücke auf der Festplatte und es mußet eine Verbindung Richtung Winkelgasse gesucht werden. Was auch gut klappe, nur so konnten folgende Bilder mit lächelnden Bikerern geschoßen werden...













Da auf der Tour keine offen Lokalität gefunden wurde, gab es zum Abschluß noch coffe to go bei Sonneschein auf dem Marktplatz in Ahrweiler.
Zurück nach einer kurzen aber knackigen Tour gab es, auf dem anfangs erwähnten Parkplatz, von Chris noch einen workshop in "Pützenspingen aber richtig"

Und morgen wartet die nächte Tour	LG der meg


----------



## STW08 (2. März 2014)

Sind ja richtig coole Bilder geworden.
Danke dem Guide für die heutige Tour und dass er das Tempo so gerig gehalten hat. Bei mir wäre auch nicht mehr gegangen!!! 
und noch einen Gruß an alle


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2014)

Falls Jemand morgen Abend fahren will.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14695


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeiten stehen wohl schon fest, hier mit den Koordinaten vom P-Platz Ramersdorf (Profi-Suche  )
> Jetzt können wir noch astronomisch, nautisch oder bürgerlich fahren.
> ***********************
> *Ihre Angaben: 15.03.2014, 50.721°N, 7.155°E*
> ...




Hi,
Termin ist online 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14696

Bitte schaut in den Dienstagsfahrer-Thread bzgl. der Frühstücksgeschichte, der Micha ist leider in diesem Jahr nicht auf unserem Weg 

grüße


----------



## Blut Svente (5. März 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Termin ist online
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14696
> 
> ...



Samstags??? Das bricht aber mit guter alter SAU Tradition!!!


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2014)

Nein,
wir waren erst Samstags, dann Sonnntags und jetzt wieder Samstag unterwegs. 

Bei Terminen kann man es leider nicht allen recht machen 

Grüsse


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. März 2014)

Hi!

Da am Sonntag so traumhaftes Wetter werden soll, würde ich gerne ne Tour anbieten.
Treffpunkt wäre allerdings nicht an der Ruine sondern 11 Uhr an der Martinshütte oberhalb von Altenahr.

Würde die Tour als einfach bis mittel halten.  35km/1000hm 
Tourverlauf: Seilbahntrail, Sahrbachtal, Plittersdorf, Lind, neuer Trail, Ahrbrück, Steinerberg, Schrock-Classic, Altenahr. 
Als einfach wäre die Möglichkeit, das man sich in Ahrbrück trennt. Oder wie auch immer.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. März 2014)

Wäre dabei, die Trennung am Ende klingt als müsste ich anschließend allein zurück zur Hütte finden?


----------



## Luzifer (6. März 2014)

Wäre auch gerne dabei...


----------



## Stumpi29 (6. März 2014)

Morgen,

hört sich gut an ! Bin mit dabei ! Die Frage ist nur, wie genau komme ich zu der Hütte ?

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2014)

Geht dem Seilbahn wieda ? Als ich das letzte mal da war ( ick glaub in 2012 ) war dem Trail ziemlich zerschossen


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2014)

Zu 90% wieder i.O.

Thomas: bin So kindersittend verplant... Merde


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. März 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Geht dem Seilbahn wieda ? Als ich das letzte mal da war ( ick glaub in 2012 ) war dem Trail ziemlich zerschossen


Der ist immer noch zerstort( nicht fahrbar). War vor ein Monat dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (6. März 2014)

war vor einer Woche da.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der SB-Trail gut fahrbar.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2014)

Ok, nu stehts 2:1


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2014)

Ist alles relativ, genau so wie mit der Geschwindigkeit . Was für den Wolle langsam ist, ist für den Carsten schon schnell (oder für mich), hihi


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. März 2014)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Samstags??? Das bricht aber mit guter alter SAU Tradition!!!


Kannst ja bei uns mitfahren wir fahren Sonntags


Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (6. März 2014)

Es gibt ja auch 2 Seilbahntrails.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2014)

Da haste auch wieder recht, ich meinte aber den links nunner mit de serpentinchen nit den steile geradus


----------



## looooop (7. März 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, die Trennung am Ende klingt als müsste ich anschließend allein zurück zur Hütte finden?


nee ..... bin dabei ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. März 2014)

Nabend!

Der Trail an der Seilbahn, den ich am Mittwoch gefahren bin, war sehr gut zu sehen und fahrbar.
Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt. Über die B 257 Richtung Altenahr. Umgehungsstrasse Altenahr bis kurz vor dem ersten Tunnel links auf den Parkplatz an der Martinshütte. 11 Uhr. Alles klar?

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Der Trail an der Seilbahn, den ich am Mittwoch gefahren bin, war sehr gut zu sehen und fahrbar....



 Dann lasst mir ein Stückchen übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (8. März 2014)

Bin morgen auch dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## STW08 (8. März 2014)

wenn ich die bremse wieder hinbekomme' bin ich auch dabei!!!


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2014)

Guten Morgen!
Wir fahren um 10 Uhr von Flerzheim zum Steinerberghaus und zurück. Also wenn man sich sieht, nett Grüßen.
Und uns alten Säcken Platz machen, wir sind nicht schnell, aber wacklig auf den Beinen.
Lg Norman
Und viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Konfuzius (9. März 2014)

Werde mich auch mal dazugesellen.
Bin zwar noch im Reha-Modus, aber mal schauen, wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Moerja (9. März 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
War eine tolle Tour mit euch, auch wenn mein Vergnügen nur kurz war. Danke Guide und meine Schubser...sehr gern wieder mit euch!!!
LG m.


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2014)

Na wo wart ihr denn? Wir haben nur gähnende Leere gesehen.
Was die Abfahrt um so schöner machte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. März 2014)

Moerja schrieb:


> Danke Guide und meine Schubser



Und davon hattest Du ja eine Menge... 





Auch von mir vielen Dank an den Guide.
Wie von TT gewohnt lustig, nette Mitfahrer, schöne Strecke, viele Pannen und im Laufe der Tour abnehmende Teilnehmerzahl 

Wir waren unter anderem übrigens hier:


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und davon hattest Du ja eine Menge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habt euch um die einzige Frau im Team gerissen 

Und wer hat den Armen Meg geschoben?

Nene 

War ja heute zu Fuß unterwegs in falscher Richtung zum Teufelsloch. Da kam doch eine Lady von hinten geschoben... Ohne Dchoner, Anfänger... Wollte den AV1 mal erkunden 

Sind dann zusammen zu Fuß gegangen bzw haben getragen. Kein guter plan diese Richtung.

Schönen Abend


----------



## route61 (9. März 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Na wo wart ihr denn? Wir haben nur gähnende Leere gesehen.
> Was die Abfahrt um so schöner machte.


Wart Ihr die zwei, die mir kurz vor drei zwischen Schrock und Steinerberg entgegenkamen. Ich hatte eine grellgelbe Jacke an und Lampe aufm Kopf.


----------



## STW08 (10. März 2014)

meg und ich waren es wohl nicht! Hätten dich bestimmt gesehen



route61 schrieb:


> Wart Ihr die zwei, die mir kurz vor drei zwischen Schrock und Steinerberg entgegenkamen. Ich hatte eine grellgelbe Jacke an und Lampe aufm Kopf.


----------



## STW08 (10. März 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und davon hattest Du ja eine Menge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STW08 (10. März 2014)

dem ein oder anderen brennen auch noch die Beine...........


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Wart Ihr die zwei, die mir kurz vor drei zwischen Schrock und Steinerberg entgegenkamen. Ich hatte eine grellgelbe Jacke an und Lampe aufm Kopf.


 Kurz vor drei waren wir schon fast beim Grillerchen.


----------



## STW08 (12. März 2014)

Tach,

wie sieht es denn am kommeden WE aus? Wollte noch einmal eine ähnliche Tour wie letzten Sonntag starten ab Martinshütte? Nicht ganz so schnell den Berg rauf, aber mindestens so schnell runter! Start 11:00 Uhr!

andy


----------



## STW08 (15. März 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am kommeden WE aus? Wollte noch einmal eine ähnliche Tour wie letzten Sonntag starten ab Martinshütte? Nicht ganz so schnell den Berg rauf, aber mindestens so schnell runter! Start 11:00 Uhr!
> 
> andy


 gecancelt!!!


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2014)

Wir fahren heute ab der Ruine. Übliche Startzeit: 11 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (16. März 2014)

Hörnse mal Herr Handlampe,

wo bleiben eigentlisch die schönen Fotos aussem Wittener Land??!
Auch bei Gesichtsbuch ist nichts zu sehen, sagt mein Tischnachbar? :-(

Kannste mal dran denken, dürften doch nen paar nette dabei sein, oder?

Ciao
Annette


----------



## meg-71 (16. März 2014)

Habe heute anderes geplant, nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2014)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hörnse mal Herr Handlampe,
> 
> wo bleiben eigentlisch die schönen Fotos aussem Wittener Land??!
> Auch bei Gesichtsbuch ist nichts zu sehen, sagt mein Tischnachbar? :-(
> ...




Genau Annette

Hab gerade ein paar Bildschen auf's Gesichtsbuch geladen und wollte hier noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben, da les ich auch schon deine Frage hier im Forum. Passt doch wieder genau.


Hier also der kurze Nachtrag vom vorletzten WE im Wittener Land, verbunden mit einem herzlichen Dank an Claus und Natalie.
Tolle Strecke, herrliche Trails, sogar ein Besuch im Dortmunder Westfalenstadion hattet ihr eingeplant:







...und selbst ein eingefleischter Schalkefan der Mitfahrer hat da mit gemacht.

Feinste angelegte Pisten










...wechselten sich mit ab mit natur- und wurzelbelassenen Pfaden:











inc. Aussicht


Schöne Rastpunkte





Und zum Abschluß ging es nach Bayern





*Danke für einen tollen Tag.*

Weitere Bilder gibt es bei facebook


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2014)

Ein recht blickfest gelungenes Pic die No. 1 ist, mit der ollen Wellblechhütte vonne Lüdenscheider Kickers im Hintergrund...
Mal wieder fast zinierend wie man mit gegebener Zeit mehrere Bundesländer und Gastronomien beglücken kann,
ihr habt datt Glück gepachtet... anonym, ein ausgefleischter Schalker... (7 Tage die Woche Trauerarbeit, da kannse nitt auch
noch dem Geisbock de Pfote halten...)


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2014)

Sehr schöne Fotos Uwe! Will auch wieder radeln dürfen.......


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> 7 Tage die Woche Trauerarbeit, da kannse nitt auch
> noch dem Geisbock de Pfote halten...



die brauchen dich nicht, die tragen sich jedes jahr nach karneval selbst zu grabe...


----------



## Normansbike (19. März 2014)

Im Moment die A Karte. Muss schon seit 12 Tagen mit dem Auto zur Arbeit.
Kieferknochenentzündung! Möge die Heilung kommen, bin in 4 Wochen in Nesselwang. Eigentlich zum Biken, und nicht zur Kur.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Kieferknochenentzündung!



Dachte immer das wäre ne Frauenkrankheit 
Gute Besserung trotzdem


----------



## Normansbike (20. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2014)

Bin nach wie vor über What's ap erreichbar.Andere Messenger will mein Windowsphone nicht,aber da kann das IBC Forum ja auch herhalten!


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2014)

Alle Pfälzer Kurzripper bitte mal in die TT-IG schauen.


----------



## Trekki (30. März 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Alle Pfälzer Kurzripper bitte mal in die TT-IG schauen.


Der TT Fred war auf die zweite Seite gerutscht, da muss ich den mal nach vorne holen. Und schaut auch mal in die Pfalzplanung.


----------



## Normansbike (31. März 2014)

Gestern, ob wohl Mr. Doc sagte erst mal schon Zeit, nutzte ich das schöne Wetter. Gut hat's der Seele getan, und mir b.z.w. meinem Gebiss gehts ebenfalls gut. Als wir eigentlich nur eine kleine Runde eiern wollten, kamen wir an so einem, na sagen wir mal neuen, Trail vorbei. Bremsen, drehen, Blabla und ab ....
Dann kommen wir dort an! Sagen wir mal Alpen der Eifel?
Schöne Aussicht, nette Wanderer, nette Gegend.
Na so wurde die Tour zu 64 km und 1200 hm, geht mehr geht weniger. Aber es war toll.
Lg Norman.
P.s. Hoffe ihr hattet auch späßchen.
Anhang anzeigen 282773 Anhang anzeigen 282774 Anhang anzeigen 282775


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2014)

Alle, die im Sommer mit auf den TT-Tripp wollen, bitte mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. April 2014)

Thomas hat eben erfahren, das man im WP nur 3 Tage nach Ende nachtragen könnte. Dem ist aber nicht so. So habe ich 327punkte verschenkt. Sorry an das Team. Tut mir leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. April 2014)

Dem ist so sollte es heißen.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. April 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Thomas hat eben erfahren, das man im WP nur 3 Tage nach Ende nachtragen könnte.  So habe ich 327punkte verschenkt. Sorry an das Team. Tut mir leid.



Das Richt nach eine Abend auf deine Kosten. Bier, Essen, Frauen vom Gewerbe, und du darfst zuschauen.


----------



## route61 (3. April 2014)

4751 Punkte, das wäre Platz 15 statt 20.

Glückwunsch! Mein Team hat es nur auf Platz 484 geschafft 

Thomas trägt Punkte nicht ein, die er eintragen könnte, ich mache welche, die ich nicht eintragen kann (gestern wären das 19 Punkte geworden).


----------



## Nightjumper73 (6. April 2014)

Guten morgen, 

Ist gleich jemand an der Burg?


----------



## shmee (6. April 2014)

Karsten und ich wären da, 11:00


----------



## Nightjumper73 (6. April 2014)

Habe doch nicht so viel zeit wie gedacht, drehe deshalb nur ne RR Ründe....euch viel Spaß


----------



## meg-71 (6. April 2014)

Bin nicht dabei, habe mit Heuschnupfen und Asthma zu kämpfen. Und das bei dem schönen Wetter ich könnte.


Euch viel Spass LG der meg


----------



## shmee (6. April 2014)

Ok, dann sind wir an der Burg auch raus. Meg, dir gute Besserung, was eine schei....


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2014)

Wer noch Lust auf eine entspannte Tour rund um Alfter hat: 
11.30 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. April 2014)

Wenn Jemand sehen will wie entspannt der Daniel gestern gefahren ist sollte in dieses Video mal reinscheuen.


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2014)

Bei Technik-Fragen Dan-Nik-fragen! Wenn einer mal Bremsausfall kompensieren muss oder 'nen preisgekrönte Vierkolbenenanker in den Schatten stellen will - TT kann's! Ein gehörisch Quantum an Reschpekt dem Darsteller - dann aber bitte auch immer en Reserveschienbeim im Rucksach wenn "de Beläge mal runtersinn"!


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2014)

cool, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, warum alle mit schoners fahren....
und ich hab mir inne jugend fast die beine abgehackt an de pedals. hättmers früher drauf kumme könne.
aber für verbesserte bremsleistung besonders auch bei nassen reifen würde ich dann schmirgelpapier aufkleben.


----------



## ollinist (8. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Tomburger, ich wollte mal fragen ob ich das nächste mal wenn ihr an der Burg startet zu euch gesellen kann 
Wohne jetzt schon ein Jahr in RB, suche aber noch immer ein paar Biker , so dass ich nicht immer alleine biken muss 

Grüsse, Olli


----------



## Handlampe (8. April 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Tomburger, ich wollte mal fragen ob ich das nächste mal wenn ihr an der Burg startet zu euch gesellen kann
> Wohne jetzt schon ein Jahr in RB, suche aber noch immer ein paar Biker , so dass ich nicht immer alleine biken muss
> 
> Grüsse, Olli



Na klar. 
Komm einfach vorbei.


----------



## ollinist (8. April 2014)

Cool, werde ich machen. 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2014)

Nimm etwas Geld mit, eine Einkehr ist immer dabei.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. April 2014)

Langsam wird's kompliziert,die Olis aus-
einander zuhalten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. April 2014)

einfach Oli1,2,3 usw.


----------



## Trekki (10. April 2014)

In meinem Studentenwohnheim gab es viele Thomasse: Fluto (Flur-Thomas), Woto (Wohnhein-Thomas), ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (11. April 2014)

Ist für das Wochenende was gepant?

LG der meg


----------



## Dart (11. April 2014)

Heute starte ich um 16:00 Uhr am Nachtigallental, Anja und zwei Kollegen sind mit dabei. Wer lust hat ;-)....

Am Sonntag haben wir uns kurzfristig für Stromberg entschieden. Wir werden aber bereits morgen schon mit dem WOMO starten, wohin genau wissen wir noch nicht.


----------



## Normansbike (11. April 2014)

Heut noch nach Nesselwang! Daher viel spaß euch allen!
Norman


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. April 2014)

Morgen wie immer? Hab sturmfreie Bude und würde gern mal wieder ne Runde mit Euch drehen.


----------



## meg-71 (12. April 2014)

Bin morgen um 11Uhr an der Burg, das tolle Wetter muß genutzt werden.

LG der meg


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2014)

Wir wollen etwas später starten, weil am Mittag Spargelessen angesagt ist:

13.30 Uhr ab der Ruine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (12. April 2014)

Bin da flexibel so lang ich kein Spargel essen muß soll mir 13:30 auch recht sein. Sind wir halt was später in der Scheune.

LG der meg


----------



## supasini (12. April 2014)

schade. hatte überlegt, morgen mal wieder dabei zu sein. aber 13.30 ist mir zu spät, da ich um 17 uhr wieder geduscht etc. in euskirchen sein muss resp. will...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. April 2014)

Na gut, 13.30 ist auch mal ne Idee. Dann aber direkt in die Scheune, oder?


----------



## STW08 (13. April 2014)

ich starte um 11:00.....
kleine runde zum beine lockern und ruecken stabilisieren.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (13. April 2014)

Bin leider (wieder) erkältet, kann bei dem Wetter nicht zu Hause bleiben.... Werde mal schauen auch um 11.uhr an der Burg zu sein....und Schau mal ob es dann für eine kleine Ründe klappt...


----------



## Scottti (13. April 2014)

Dann bis gleich.


----------



## sinux (13. April 2014)

Schliesse mich der nachmittags Truppe an.
Bis 1330 an der Urine.


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2014)

Möchte hier nochmal schreiben, das die 1330 Truppe auch keine große Runde drehen wird. 
Max. 4 Stunden. Also 2 Stunden fahren- 2 Stunden Scheune.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. April 2014)

Das klingt aber so was von superspitzenklasse.


----------



## ollinist (13. April 2014)

Das find ich gut, mir tun die Beine noch von gestern weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STW08 (13. April 2014)

nachdem alle um 13:30 starten fahre ich von zu Hause los. Irgendwo rund um die Burg. Man sieht dich vielleicht.


----------



## Sechser (13. April 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Das klingt aber so was von superspitzenklasse.


Genau! Dabei!


----------



## Trekki (13. April 2014)

Die Tour heute war zweigeteilt.

Ab 11h zu viert, ohne Pannen, keinen Verloren. Nur eine blutige Nase




Und eine neue Abfahrt gefunden





Ab 13.30h wurden es dann 17, die erste Panne gab es schon auf der Ausfahrt vom Parkplatz. Wobei der Pannenfahrer dies ehrer als technische Nachbesserung bezeichnen würde - die Dämpferpumpe musste jedenfalls arbeiten.
Bei dieser Pause hat sich die Gruppe getrennt und die Zusammenführung war nicht ganz einfach. Es kamen am Treffpunkt Gruppen aus 4 Richtungen an. Leider musste ich kurz danach mich abseilen, hatte ja schon 5h Fahrzeit auf der Uhr.

-trekki


----------



## sinux (13. April 2014)

Danke für die Premiere - meine erste "echte" TT Tour ab der Ruine, mit fast echten Pannen, versprengten Untergruppen, nicht ganz so vielen Kilometer, schönen Trails und einem mir bis dato komplett unbekannten Ziel. Leider habe ich den Namen der Talsperre schon wieder vergessen.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer - hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## STW08 (13. April 2014)

das sah mal schwer nach einer Zeitlupe aus!?! Welches model einer Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera habt ihr denn da benutzt?


----------



## meg-71 (13. April 2014)

What an epic ride, das war mal wieder eine TTTour vom feinsten. Ich hoffe es irrt nicht noch ein Versprengter im Wald rum.

LG der meg


----------



## Sechser (13. April 2014)

War auch meine Premiere von der Ruine - und nicht mal ne Panne - nur ein paar Irrfahrten und Gruppentrennungen und -zusammenführungen!

Naja, angesichts der Torte habe ich mal darüber hinweggesehen ...


----------



## Trekki (13. April 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> das sah mal schwer nach einer Zeitlupe aus!?!


Nicht Zeitlupe sondern können und geniessen!


----------



## route61 (14. April 2014)

Ich gebe zu, es war meine Panne. Dank Michas Unterstützung gelang es mir die Kette schnell aus ihrer Gefangenschaft zu befreien, und das Vehikel schnell wieder fahrbereit zu bekommen. 
Thomas, der auf den "Rest der Truppe" wartete, konnte kaum glauben, dass die Panne schon vorbei war, aber es gelang, ihn zu überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (14. April 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> das sah mal schwer nach einer Zeitlupe aus!?! Welches model einer Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera habt ihr denn da benutzt?




Hattest mal den Hochgeschwindigkeitsast sehen müssen )))


----------



## STW08 (14. April 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Hattest mal den Hochgeschwindigkeitsast sehen müssen )))


 du meinst wegen der Nase?
Aua....


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2014)

Na, in dem Video müsste die Trail-Polizei aber schimpfen bei den vielen blockierenden Hinterradbremsen 

Schönen Gruß und bis bald
C.


----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2014)

Mal was für die Vorfreude:

Vielleicht erkennt Jemand wo das ist:


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2014)

ganz klar schrock rechts nachdem die bäume gefällt wurden


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2014)

Rodderberg Hinweisschilderbereinigt?! Riecht auch ohne Duft-TV schon nach Rodderbrötchen vonne Panzers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (15. April 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mal was für die Vorfreude:
> 
> Vielleicht erkennt Jemand wo das ist:


Ungefähr hier: N 44.558277, E 7.087555


----------



## Nightjumper73 (15. April 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Ungefähr hier: N 44.558277, E 7.087555



Das klappt, habe mich eben da für ein Moment hingebeamt


----------



## STW08 (16. April 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Das klappt, habe mich eben da für ein Moment hingebeamt


Für das beamen ist doch Scotti zuständig


----------



## Nightjumper73 (16. April 2014)

Jemand Lust morgen ab Mittag ne Ründe zu drehen....bis ca. 16.00 Uhr.....Tempo eher gemütlich....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. April 2014)

Wollte gleichfalls heute über die Mittagszeit eine Runde drehen, muß aber in BN starten und um 15 Uhr zurück sein; falls das passt, gerne zusammen ...


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2014)

Am Sonntag geht es durch's Ahrtal ab Walporzheim. Start ist um 11 Uhr.


----------



## meg-71 (20. April 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht es durch's Ahrtal ab Walporzheim. Start ist um 11 Uhr.



Bin gleich dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2014)

Vielen Dank an meine tollen Begleiter des Ostermarsches 2014







Ein kleiner Bericht folgt noch.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2014)

Ganz großes TT-Kino mit Le-Mans-Start, Chapeau! Ich höre förmlich die Freiläufe röhren!


----------



## STW08 (21. April 2014)

moin moin. Ich fahre um 11:00 ihr mal zur Ruine. Wer Lust hat mit auf eine kleine runde zu kommen, herzlich gerne.

grüsse der Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2014)

Ostermarsch 2014

Für 11 Biker und Bikerinnen gab es am Ostermontag schon nichts mehr zu suchen.....sie hatten ihre Eier schon vorher gefunden. Es sprach also nichts gegen einen ausritt mit dem MTB.
Was die Mitmarschierenden allerdings noch nicht wussten: Der Guide würde auf der Tour dann auch hin und wieder auf die Suche gehen: Und zwar nach dem richtigen Weg, sollte es doch eine echte TT-Explorertour werden.
Allerdings konnten am Ende nicht alle Kriterien einer TT-Tour erfüllt werden. So wurde z.B. kein Biker zurück gelassen, ein eher ungewöhnliches Ereignis.
Immerhin konnte die Statistik von Pannen und kleinen Unfällen jeweils mit dem Wert 1 zwar nicht wirklich hoch, aber immerhin auf niedrigem Niveau gehalten werden.
Von Walporzheim startete der Marsch gen Himmel, also hoch ...und zwar ziemlich lang bis Ramersbach.
Ab hier ging es in's Niemandsland der Eifel, wo wilde Blumen blühen....teilweise direkt auf den Wegen:








Bachtäler, die wohl noch nie von einem Menschen je betreten wurden:




(Die Strommasten sind wohl natürlich gewachsen)

Wachholderbedeckte Hügel, die sich leider falsch aufgefaltet haben:
Steil und auf schönen Wegen hoch:











...und auf langweiligen breiten Pisten wieder runter. Es lag also nicht an der Tourenführung, sondern einzig und alleine an den falsch entstandenen Eifelbergen.
Immerhin gab es oben lecker Bananenauszeit:





Irgendwo bei Heckenbach gab es wieder die ersten Zeichen von Zivilisation zu sehen um dann direkt wieder in die Wildnis abzutauchen, auch wenn nicht immer der richtige Weg gefunden wurde. Der ein oder andere Mitbiker bzw. Megbiker fand das nicht so lustig:





Weiter über Staffel folgte jetzt wieder eine sehr lange Auffahrt um nun endgültig wieder auf den, das Ahrtal umgebenden Hügeln, zu wandeln.
Abschließender Berg: Der Steinthaltskopf inc. Aussichtsturm und nachfolgender ziemlich langer, ziemlich steiler, ziemlich Bremsbelagindustrie erfreuender, die Katzley mitnehmender Abfahrt wieder hinunter zur Ahr.











Endgültig wurde dann der Tag in Walporzheim bei Kalt und Warmgetränken, Kalt und Warmspeisen und allerlei Blödeleien beschlossen.
Mein Fazit: Ein toller Tag mit tollen Leuten verbracht. Tour landschaftlich sehr schön, an der Streckenführung lässt sich noch feilen....


----------



## Giom (21. April 2014)

schöne Fotos! Ich sehe allerdings noch ein paar Leute in Blau ohne TT-Hose. Wenn jemand eine ungetragene TT-Hose in blau Größe M habe möchte... bitte per  pn melden! Die ist mir nämlich viel Zu groß


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2014)

Boah! Fahrerlageradmosphäre! Brother Thomas mit Nanga-Parbat-Gesichtskulisse! 11 Biker/Innen! Bleibt nur der Neid nitt dabeigewesen zu sein,
und mal vollpfostig gegen de Teamehre keine Verlorenen... Mir se kopieren, der Verfasser hat vonne Grundschulschülerin bis zum Panzerrichtschützen alles in Petto! Geiles Event, bleibt aktiv inne Gegend, der Pete!

P.S.: Mon cher Giom - 'ne mit Seele aber ohne Spannung getragene TT-lerHose darf nicht
in den freien Umlauf - der Erwerber muss bei 3 Touren mindestens 3 Platte und ein
sinnfreies Schaltwerk nachweisen können...


----------



## Nullzwo11bilk (22. April 2014)

Schöner Bericht,Uwe. Genau wie die Tour.
Und das mit der "Bremsbelagindustrie erfreuender, die Katzley mitnehmender Abfahrt" kann ich bestätigen.  Runter bis auf den letzten Micrometer



 viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## etClaudia (22. April 2014)

@Handlampe: Danke für die schöne Tour am Ostersonntag!! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, insbesondere die "Abenteuerpfade" quer Feld hoch und dann wieder zurück und woanders lang...  So sieht man mal was von der Gegend! 
Viele Grüße auch von Thor,
Claudia


----------



## ollinist (22. April 2014)

Das sieht nach viel Spass aus.
Jetzt bin ich erst recht neidisch. Meh, warum musste ich auch Bereitschaft haben an dem Tag. 
Das nächste Mal bin ich aber wieder dabei


----------



## Nightjumper73 (27. April 2014)

Guten morgen,

Nach Mittag soll das Wetter etwas besser werden.....

Jemand Lust dann ne Runde zu drehen?

Oder startet irgendwer von der Burg?


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2014)

Der Wahnsinn in Tüten:
Bei 90%iger Chance auf eine Dusche im Trailwunderland los gefahren, inclusiver spontanem Besuch zweier heimatloser Tomburger und einen weiteren Traumtag auf dem Bike erlebt.

Fast wie Urlaub.

Wie sagte schon Arni: Ihj'll bie bähck.


----------



## Giom (29. April 2014)

jep Uwe, das bild verleiht dazu mal wieder auf'm mtb zu steigen... sowas gibt's auf strassen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (29. April 2014)

Wo findet man denn das Trail Wunderland ? Das sieht nach viel Spass aus 

Und hat schon jemand was am Donnerstag geplant?


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2014)

Da kriegt das Wort, "eine Schneise in den Wald schlagen", ja mal eine neue Bedeutung 

War dein Brüderchen vorher da und hat im Fallen paar Bäume platt gemacht? Macht er ja manches Mal 

grüße
C.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (1. Mai 2014)

Guten morgen


----------



## Nightjumper73 (1. Mai 2014)

Und hat schon jemand was am Donnerstag geplant?[/QUOTE]

Der Frage schließe ich mich an....


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Mai 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand was am Donnerstag geplant?



Der Frage schließe ich mich an....[/QUOTE]
Würde mich auch interessieren, ob jemand heute fährt.


----------



## Dart (2. Mai 2014)

Wir wollen gleich um 12:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental durchs 7Gb fahren.  Wer Lust hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (2. Mai 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir wollen gleich um 12:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental durchs 7Gb fahren.  Wer Lust hat ...


 
Nix Brückentag,bin in der Praxis bei der Arbeit!


----------



## Stumpi29 (2. Mai 2014)

Habe zwar auch nen Brückentag, schaffe es aber nicht muss gleich 2 Räder mit Motor bewegen ! 

Würde aber gerne am Sonntag eine Tour fahren und zwar in und um Nideggen ! Habe ja schon viel darüber gehört, war aber noch nie dort !
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen ? Natürlich am besten jemand der sich dort auskennt !?  Wenn nicht kann mir doch bestimmt auch Tracks die man nutzen könnte ???


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2014)

sonntags ist ne suuuper Idee für N.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2014)

Was der Herr über mir aussagen möchte ist, das Sonntags in Nideggen zu viel Fussvolk unterwegs ist und man keinen Spass haben wird. Ausserdem sollte man beachten, das man dort teilweise auf verbotenen Pfaden unterwegs ist. In der Woche oder Samstags bei "mässigem" Wetter dürfte das alles kein Problem sein. Tracks braucht man nicht. Einfach auf der östlichen Talseite zwischen Obermaubach und Abenden alle auftauchenden Pfade ausprobieren.


----------



## supasini (2. Mai 2014)

und aus den genannten Gründen bekommt man auch keine tracks...
außerdem liegen die Linien so eng aneinander,  dass man das sowieso nicht nachfahren kann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2014)

Ob'seinem gefällt oder nicht aber die Dutch Mountains sind längst nicht mehr der geheime Spot !
Zu oft benutzen Torfköpfe die Original Ortsbezeichnung, stellen reihenweise Tracks auf Onlineportale und setzen Videos vom berühmten Stein & Tor ins Netz. Ich denke es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es dort richtig knallt und rigoros gesperrt wird !
Danke liebe ignorante Serpentinengeradebremser & Chickenwaysucher, danke liebe Tourenanbieter die ihr dort Hordenweise

PS: Der Besitzer des Ahrtals kann sich auch schonmal sorgen machen, die Massenevents haben dort einzug erhalten ! Horden von Hinterradblockierer, Chickenwayerteller und Umfaller erobern  zur besten Wanderszeit den Hornberg. Gugsdu


----------



## Trekki (2. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... PS: Der Besitzer des Ahrtals ...


Den kenne ich


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: Der Besitzer des Ahrtals kann sich auch schonmal sorgen machen, die Massenevents haben dort einzug erhalten ! Horden von Hinterradblockierer, Chickenwayerteller und Umfaller erobern  zur besten Wanderszeit den Hornberg. Gugsdu




Ach Hubert, über was soll ich mir denn jetzt bitte Sorgen machen?
Was heißt denn jetzt Massenevents?
Pflügen jetzt jedes Wochenende tausende Biker auf geführten Touren durch das Ahrtal?
Ich glaube nicht.
Lass sie doch ihre Tour machen....und gut ist. 
Klar sind teilweise die Strecken schlechter geworden, aber doch nicht nur durch irgendwelche geführten Touren.
Es ist nun mal so, das immer mehr Biker unterwegs sind und die moderne Technik (GPS) es jedem ermöglicht den noch so entlegensten Trail zu fahren.
Lässt sich halt nicht ändern, aber Alleinbefahrungsrecht als Locals haben wir nun mal nicht.
Das Einzige was wir weiterhin machen können ist, selber keine Touren zu veröffentlichen....und das war es dann auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2014)

Naja,aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das dieses eine Event nicht so schlimm sein wird. Es entsteht aber ein "After-Tour"-Tourismus. d.h. zum einen wird der Track davon ins Netz gestellt und dann gibt es Leute die nach dem Event immer und immer wieder diese Strecke befahren weil sie nichts anderes kennen. Das führt dann schonmal zur Bildung von Chickenways, ich könnte dir einige Stellen hier in der Gegend zeigen wo Chickenwaysentstanden sind.

Aber einerseits hast de auch recht "Läve, un läve losse !" Vielleicht seh ich dat alles ein wenig zu kritisch mit meinen Eeefeler Knieskopp ! Drum verschwinde ich wieder in der Versenkung und mache das was mir am zweitliebsten ist: beikn !


----------



## shmee (3. Mai 2014)

Hubert, Uwe, genau so seh ich es auch, Bälle flach halten, ruhig atmen und läve losse! 

Zumal meine letzten Touren sowohl im Ahrtal wie in den Dutch Mountains (einmal sogar Sonntags, oh Schreck!) von 95 % positiven Reaktionen geprägt waren. Selbst die Rentnertruppe auf der Abfahrt vom Steiner Berg bei schönstem Sonnenschein war zu Späßen aufgelegt und feuerte uns an. Und ich vermute, wir waren nicht die ersten Biker, die sie an diesem Tag gesehen haben. Insofern gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass man mittelfristig zu einem gesitteten Miteinander kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2014)

Genau - und nur so - die Herren! Wir haben heute auch 'ne geführte Tour Senioren angefeuert! Waren ca. 200 Stück die unseren Weg kreuzten (da darf man schon mal feuern...) *und die letzten 15 haben sogar gehinkt!!!*





Beispielhaft: sind auch hinkend nitt auffem Sofa kleben geblieben bei dem schönen Wetta! Geben und nehmen sach ich nur...


----------



## meg-71 (3. Mai 2014)

Andy und meiner einer wollen morgen um 11Uhr ab Martinshütte starten und dann Richtung Lind den Schokoladentrail runter. Wie es weiter geht mal schaun denn bin nicht ganz fit.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Mai 2014)

Tss, da will man mal nichtsahnend schön ein paar Trails rollen, schon fährt einem das halbe Forum über die Füße 
Erst ein wildernder Ahrtalbesitzer mit Truppe und dann noch eine abtrünnige Esszimmerkäuferin...



Naja, war trotzdem spaßig


----------



## ultra2 (3. Mai 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Lass sie doch ihre Tour machen....und gut ist.
> ...



Als du noch nicht zu den Kommerziellen gehört hast,klang das aber schon etwas anders.


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2014)

@kamikazeCarsten: ich zeig dir N. gerne mal  Termin am besten per Tel...

Grüße aus Bella italia!


----------



## ollinist (4. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand Sonntag um 16:00 an der Burg/in/um Rheinbach?


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2014)

> abtrünnige Esszimmerkäuferin.../QUOTE] ...und ich dachte schon "querendes Schaf" wäre unter seltene Berufsgruppen anzuführen....
> ...die Welt iss groß... LG, der Pete, offensichtlich Dumpfhansel...


----------



## meg-71 (4. Mai 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Andy und meiner einer wollen morgen um 11Uhr ab Martinshütte starten und dann Richtung Lind den Schokoladentrail runter. Wie es weiter geht mal schaun denn bin nicht ganz fit.
> 
> Gruß der meg


Ein Telefonat und PN später ist die Tour gecancelt. fahre wo anders mit.

LG der meg


----------



## meg-71 (4. Mai 2014)

Ein fein Tour war das heute mit einer super Truppe und einer noch besseren Guidöse. Das Wetter war top und die Wander allesamt entspannt.


























LG der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerin81 (5. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Meg. 
Mir hats auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## shmee (5. Mai 2014)

Coole Bilder Meg!


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2014)

Pfalz-Tourer, schaut mal in die IG


----------



## ollinist (9. Mai 2014)

Hi, wird am Samstag/ Sonntag wieder gefahren ? Hab dieses Wochenende endlich wieder Zeit


----------



## maxxorange (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin erst seit Ende April im MTB-Forum und erscheine hier mit etwa acht Monden Bikeerfahrung . 4mate hat mir geraten ich solle doch hier und dort mal hereinschauen und nach geführten Touren fragen. Meine bessere Hälfte, das canyon zu meiner Linken, fährt schon seit zehn Jahren und ist weit aus erfahrener als ich. 
Wenn für Morgen bei Euch eine Tour geplant ist, würden wir uns gerne anschließen

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## meg-71 (9. Mai 2014)

Ein großer Teil vom uns ist dieses Wochenende in der Pfalz, mich eingeschlossen. Nächstes Wochenende geht dann bestimmt wieder was. 
Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (9. Mai 2014)

Na ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in der Pfalz. Ist ein echt tolles Revier. Hoffentlich habt ihr etwas besseres Wetter als wir hier.


----------



## route61 (9. Mai 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin erst seit Ende April im MTB-Forum und erscheine hier mit etwa acht Monden Bikeerfahrung . 4mate hat mir geraten ich solle doch hier und dort mal hereinschauen und nach geführten Touren fragen. Meine bessere Hälfte, das canyon zu meiner Linken, fährt schon seit zehn Jahren und ist weit aus erfahrener als ich.
> Wenn für Morgen bei Euch eine Tour geplant ist, würden wir uns gerne anschließen
> ...



Eine geführte Tour machen die Radrebellen am Sonntag http://rad-rebellen.de/2014/02/08/helmhelden-artikel/

Ich habe leider zuhause viel zu tun, sonst würde ich da mitfahren. Ansonsten könnte ich mir Sonntag in 2 Wochen um 11 an der Ruine vorstellen.

Übrigens: Mein neuer Rahmen ist da!!! Darauf habe ich lange gewartet (Garantiefall).
@meg-71: Da hast bestimmt Du nachgeholfen


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2014)

Ein fantastisches laanges  WE in der Pfalz verbracht.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. Mai 2014)

Nicht schlecht, aber nur ein Model hält sich hosentechnisch an die Kleiderordnung. Häuptling, was läuft da schief?


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber nur ein Model hält sich hosentechnisch an die Kleiderordnung. Häuptling, was läuft da schief?



Das passt schon, Guido, die beiden sind ja schließlich Tomhiller bzw. Sevenburger.


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2014)

Guido, Du fährst doch jetzt mit meiner Hose


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. Mai 2014)

Nicht ich, sondern meine Tochter. Weiß die aber noch nicht, weil erst demnächst als Geburtstagsgeschenk präsentiert. Mal sehen, ob es der jungen Dame gefällt - wehe, wenn nicht. Ich habe selbstverständlich längst mein eigenes Exemplar im Einsatz.


----------



## Denkpause (14. Mai 2014)

An die Rennradfahrer unter Euch - und ich habe schonmal welche von Euch auf einer RTF getroffen, ...:
Der Radtreff Campus Bonn veranstaltet am kommenden Sonntag eine RTF. Start und Ziel ist am Telekom Campus am Lamndgrabenweg: http://radtreffcampus.de/?page_id=4812
 Ulrich


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2014)

wer fährt denn hier Rennrad?
ausgerechnet hier eine RTF, in dem Gebiet wo ich mich die letzten Monaten mit dem RR viel rumgetrieben habe... Mensch, ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei gewesen, bin leider dieses Wochenende nicht im Lande. Schaaade!


----------



## Trekki (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hab Pfalz-Bilder in die IG gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (15. Mai 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein fantastisches laanges  WE in der Pfalz verbracht.




Ich möchte mich auch nochmals bei Dir und Barabara bedanken........tolle Trails, Super Truppe und nicht zu vergessen spitzen essen....zumindest an zwei Tagen


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen spitzen essen....zumindest an zwei Tagen



... und am dritten tag habt ihr vom mäckes zum burger king gewechselt...


----------



## Trekki (16. Mai 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... und am dritten tag habt ihr vom mäckes zum burger king gewechselt...


Nee, dies war der mittlere Tag - beim Italiener.


----------



## meg-71 (17. Mai 2014)

Geht morgen was an der Burg oder anderwo?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Mai 2014)

Moin!

Bin morgen nicht an der Burg.
Fahre mit ein paar Jungs die RTF in Beuel mit.
Viel Spaß morgen

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Mai 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Geht morgen was an der Burg oder anderwo?
> 
> Gruß der meg


 Hatte mit Chris schon philosophiert,daß mal wieder Scheune angesagt wäre


----------



## meg-71 (17. Mai 2014)

Heute meine beiden Hobbys miteinander verbunden






und morgen wird auch auswärts gefahren.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2014)

Hi Meg, bist du der mit oder ohne Flügel?! Grandiose Pics in Mehring, daher eher mit....


----------



## Jaegerin81 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte heute Abend ne Feierabendrunde im Königsforst drehen. Will wer mit?
Treffen wäre um 18 Uhr an der Schmitze Bud.

LG
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Mai 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute Abend ne Feierabendrunde im Königsforst drehen. Will wer mit?
> Treffen wäre um 18 Uhr an der Schmitze Bud.
> 
> LG
> Britta



Ob das der richtige Fred ist?


----------



## Jaegerin81 (19. Mai 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ob das der richtige Fred ist?


 
Ein abendliches Auswärtsspiel. 
Zumindest einen Mitfahrer habe ich schon, also kanns nicht so falsch sein.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. Mai 2014)

Zur meine Geburtstags Tour am 22.06.2014 sind alle TTler herzlich eingeladen. Bitte in der IG schauen unter Touren auserhalb des LMB.


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2014)

Fürs Kurvenmassaker bitte in die IG schauen 

grüße
C.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (22. Mai 2014)

..


----------



## Nightjumper73 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusamme,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (22. Mai 2014)

Wäre ne Maßnahme!


----------



## Stumpi29 (23. Mai 2014)

Bilder Pfalz 2014 bitte in die IG schauen !

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (23. Mai 2014)

Ein sehr schönes Bild von zwei unserer hübschen Ladys aus dem Pfälzer Wald, geschossen von Manni,  und ich hab dann mit LR noch die unnötigen Farben raus genommen


----------



## Trekki (24. Mai 2014)

2 Farben hast Du übersehen 
Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## Blut Svente (24. Mai 2014)

morgen jemand an der burg?


----------



## sun909 (24. Mai 2014)

Ggf später treffen an Scheune  ?

Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und ich hab dann mit LR noch die unnötigen Farben raus genommen...



Was das Bild allerdings nicht besser macht.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (25. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Bild, Uwe!

Für die Burg sind wir heute raus, wünsche aber allen, die fahren viel Spaß. 

Falls jemand morgen abend Lust auf ein kleines Auswärtsspiel hat: treffen um 18 uhr an der schmitze bud.  Wie letzte Woche.


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Mai 2014)

Haben am Samstag mal ein bißchen Brainstorming betrieben,zwecks "Vatertagstour".Es schwankte zwischen Traumpfade rund um Adenau und der 3Täler-Tour!Wobei letztere 2000 Hömies hat !Wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## meg-71 (26. Mai 2014)

Schade fahre mit Andy und noch einem Freund die CTF in Weibern, aber ein anderes mal wäre gerne ich mit dabei.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. Mai 2014)

Bin leider über das lange WE weg.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (27. Mai 2014)

Bock hätte ich, aber 2000 Hm bekomme ich konditionell nicht hin.
Wieviel Hm hätte denn die Alternative?


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2014)

Wir können auch nicht, haben Freunde aus Heilbronn zum biken da.


----------



## shmee (27. Mai 2014)

Puh, 2000HM ist mal ein Wort... Dann lieber die Traumpfade.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir können auch nicht, haben Freunde aus Heilbronn zum biken da.



Haben die ihre Treckingräder dabei?


----------



## etClaudia (27. Mai 2014)

2.000 HM sind echt ambitioniert. Ich bin aber eh gerade etwas out-of-order, da mein Knie am WE Bekanntschafft mit meinem Zahnkranz gemacht hat. Sonst wäre ich gern mal bei der nächsten Team-Tomburg-Tour unter 1.500 HM dabei gewesen  Nach Pfingsten wieder!


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. Mai 2014)

Wo sind denn diese 3 Täler? 2000hm sind ok, aber wann muss ich aufstehen und wie lange muss ich dann noch Auto fahren? Und wann kommt man an der Scheune vorbei?


----------



## AnjaR (27. Mai 2014)

Lust hätten wir auch, aber 2000 hm sind mir etwas zu heftig. Außerdem müssen wir noch klären, an welchen Tagen der angekündigte Besuch kommt. Melde mich morgen Abend diesbezüglich.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2014)

So, es geht morgen noch einmal Rund um den Nürburgring.
Wer mit möchte kann sich hier anmelden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14856


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Team Tomburg,
Ich komme aus Kerpen und konnte bisher nie Sonntags mal bei Euch mitfahren. Diesen Sonntag wäre es möglich. 
Nehmt Ihr neue mit auf Eure Touren? 
Wenn ja wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch am Sonntag?

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## STW08 (30. Mai 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hallo Team Tomburg,
> Ich komme aus Kerpen und konnte bisher nie Sonntags mal bei Euch mitfahren. Diesen Sonntag wäre es möglich.
> Nehmt Ihr neue mit auf Eure Touren?
> Wenn ja wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch am Sonntag?
> ...


Hallo Ralph,

klar nehmrn die Tomburger auch Neue mit. Fuer gewoehnlich trifft nan sich um 11:00 uhr an der Tomburg in Rheinbach Wormersdorf. Was fuer diesen Sonntag geplant ist, gute Frage. Ich denke mal das was startet.
Gruss, der Andy


----------



## STW08 (30. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen,
nach der CTF in Weibern haben meine Beine Blut geleckt.
Wie schaut es am Sonntag den aus? Jemand Lust auf ne kleinr Tour?
Koennte mir vorstellen was durchs Ahrtal zu gleiten.
Gruss, Der Andy


----------



## STW08 (31. Mai 2014)

Gut, dann etwas konkreter.
Start 11:00 Uhr an der Martinshuette oberhalb von Altenahr. (Parkplatz direkt vorm 1. Tunnel)
LG
Andy


----------



## Trekki (31. Mai 2014)

Hi Andy, bevor Du hier in einen Monolog verfällst eine Absage von mir für morgen.

Und zeig dem Ralph die wichtigen TT-Tugenden: Panne, Leute verlieren, verfahren und - ganz wichtig - keinen Spass dabei haben!


----------



## Kraksler (31. Mai 2014)

Hi, 

Ich werde morgen doch nicht kommen. Fahre ins Siebengebirge und fahre da ne Tour. Brauche noch ein paar hochprozentige HM für die Alpen. 

Liebe Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STW08 (31. Mai 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hi Andy, bevor Du hier in einen Monolog verfällst eine Absage von mir für morgen.
> 
> Und zeig dem Ralph die wichtigen TT-Tugenden: Panne, Leute verlieren, verfahren und - ganz wichtig - keinen Spass dabei haben!


 da hast du zu frueh geschrieben.
jetzt hat Ralph es sich wohl lieber anders ueberlegt. Pannen? Leute verlieren? Dann lieber doch Siebengebirge.


----------



## Kraksler (31. Mai 2014)

Panne, Leute verlieren, kenn ich alles. Aber "verfahren " ?!? Das geht ja garnicht.


----------



## STW08 (31. Mai 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Panne, Leute verlieren, kenn ich alles. Aber "verfahren " ?!? Das geht ja garnicht.


 alles ist moeglich bei den Tomburgern.....


----------



## meg-71 (31. Mai 2014)

Bin morgen auch am Start.

LG der meg


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde auch im 7Gebirge fahren. Allerdings erst was später. Mein Kopf brummt noch ein wenig.


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2014)

Dito, werde auch eher eine spätere Runde ins 7-Geb starten. Wann wolltest du los Uwe?


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Panne, Leute verlieren, kenn ich alles. Aber "verfahren " ?!? Das geht ja garnicht.



fehlt hier ein Smiley?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde auch im 7Gebirge fahren. Allerdings erst was später. Mein Kopf brummt noch ein wenig.



Wie kommts?

Um seinen Kopf kümmert sich heute wahrhaftig mal als letztes: Eifel-Litti (brummig grüßend)


----------



## STW08 (1. Juni 2014)

5 mal unfreiwillig abgestiegen, dafuer aber keine Panne oder sonstige Tomburger Tugenden. Und das Wetter sowie die Landschaft waren mal wieder einfach genial. Gut das wir nur zu zweit waren sonst haetten wir das ja noch oefter teilen muessen. Beim naechsten mal nehme ich aber dann Tech-Nick mit, damit ich auch die engen Kurven besser fahre.
Danke an Michael fuer die Top Begleitung.
.......


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn es jetzt schon wieder ein paar Tage her ist.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Pfalztripp. Im Besonderem hier von der  Streckentour in's bezaubernde Trifelsland:







Startend in Edenkoben ging es direkt auf die üblichen Pfälzer Wald Autobahnen:






Weiter über die üblichen PW Downhills ohne jeglichen Fahrspaß:






Zu alten Burgruinen inklusive französischer, zweibeiniger Ruinen.






Mit tollen Aussichten zum "An die Decke gehen":





Wenn ich mir Oli in der Bildmitte anschaue....da muß irgendwo eine Decke gewesen sein, an die er gerade in diesem Moment mit dem Kopf angeschlagen ist.
Mit der, in Bildern nicht festgehaltenen, üblichen Halbierung der Truppe in Albersweiler und der Weiterfahrt des Restes in's eigentliche Trifelsland mit unglaublichen Drops:






..und den markanten roten Felsen







Ein toller Tripp, wo selbst die Heimfahrt mit der Bahn schon äußerst spannend verlief:

Unser Abteil:




Platz für die Räder:




Und so sah unser Bimelbähnchen von Außen aus:





Eine feine Tour, die allerdings im Mittelteil noch ein wenig verfeinert werden könnte, um dann doch noch den ein oder anderen Trail mitzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Juni 2014)

war beim letzten bild schon stockfinstere nacht, daß du den iso so hoch drehen mußtest und dieses unvergleichliche bildrauschen entstand?

nette touren habt ihr da gemacht, hab mir die tracks mal angeschaut - zuviel für den alten fetten mann....


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nette touren habt ihr da gemacht, hab mir die tracks mal angeschaut - zuviel für den alten fetten mann....



Die Touren war mehr als nur "nett" - sie waren spitzenmässig! Wie es mit Deiner Kondition aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen aber ich glaube für uns alle 16 sprechen zu können: es war genau richtig. Wer genug hatte, konnte jederzeit aussteigen und wer mehr wollte einfach den einen oder anderen extra Trail sich von Uwe ansagen lassen.

Der oben erwähnte nicht ganz optimale Mittelteil war nur für die mit kurzen Ärmeln ein Problem. Soooo lang waren die Dornen auch nicht 

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2014)

2014 gegen Stacheln! Fein sowas gemacht zu haben zu sehen... Mir erlahmen in Erfurcht!


----------



## jokomen (2. Juni 2014)

Haben am Samstag Morgen um 09:30 h Euren 2-stelligen D-Zug durch Dahn gesehen. Wir waren 4 ganze Tage vor Ort und haben es dort krachen lassen.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2014)

Pfingstsonntag: Hab mal vor längerer Zeit eine hübsche Tour durch das Moseltal zusammengestellt. Ging von Cochem nach Koblenz.
Viele, viele Trails, viele, viele Höhenmeter...
Würde ich gerne am Sonntag nochmal fahren wollen. Soll ja recht warm werden, daher ist doch die Moselnähe als willkommene Abkühlung gerne genommen. Außerdem kann die Tour jederzeit bei akuter Lustlosigkeit abgebrochen werden und man rollt entspannt durch das Tal Richtung Koblenz.
Jemand Lust?


----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2014)

ich war damals dabei und wäre nicht nur aus Nostalgie gerne wieder mit von der Partie!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin in Flensburg!


----------



## Nullzwo11bilk (3. Juni 2014)

Hi Uwe,
Dein Tourenvorschlag für Pfingstsonntag klingt interessant. Kannst du sagen wie. Lange und wie viel Hm. Es insgesamt werden können? Kennst ja Katja. 
Falls wir nicht nach Ehrwald übers Wochenende fahren, könnte ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen.
viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Pfingstsonntag: Hab mal vor längerer Zeit eine hübsche Tour durch das Moseltal zusammengestellt. Ging von Cochem nach Koblenz......Jemand Lust?


 
Äh, wolltest Du nicht Pfingsten in die Pfalz??? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin an Pfingsten nicht da. Bin mit vier Frauen auf Hüttenwanderung in den Alpen.


----------



## ollinist (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jedenTag bis 16:00 Bereitschaft :/ aber wer Samstag/ Sonntag Nachmittag iwo fahren will, ich bin dabei


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2014)

Der Mann ändert ständig seine Pläne


----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2014)

Nullzwo11bilk schrieb:


> Dein Tourenvorschlag für Pfingstsonntag klingt interessant. Kannst du sagen wie. Lange und wie viel Hm. Es insgesamt werden können?



ich hab gerade mal nachgesehen, was die Daten der Tour waren (16.09.2007):
97 km, 2400 Hm, 7:30 h reine Fahrzeit
=> viel zu Trinken und zu Essen einpacken und am Tag vorher nicht hart fahren!


----------



## Nullzwo11bilk (3. Juni 2014)

Phui. Ob ich das meiner Kleinen schmackhaft machen kann?


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juni 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der Mann ändert ständig seine Pläne


Liegt wohl daran, dass er sie spätestens über Nacht wieder vergisst.....  .... *ganzschnellwegduck* ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich bin an Pfingsten nicht da. Bin mit vier Frauen auf Hüttenwanderung in den Alpen.


 Mijonen Männers beneiden dich darum - ett sei denn se sind verwandt....


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mijonen Männers beneiden dich darum...



naja, mit nem dutzend verschwitzten und schnarchenden bikers im matratzenlager nächtigen - mein neid hält sich in grenzen...

oder sind da spezielle "ladies hütten"?


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
bin an dem WE nicht da...

Heute leider verpasst im Biergarten, waren zehn Minuten nach deinem Anruf da.

grüße und viel Spaß am WE!
C.


----------



## Mount-Pionier (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mich gern mal dazwischen mogeln und zu Wort melden! 

Also hallo erstmal, ich bin neu hier im Forum und seit einiger Zeit auch als MTBIKER unterwegs. Bin nun auf der Suche nach Super Trails.

Nun kurz zu meiner Person 
Patrick, M, 22 Jahre, aus Meckenheim (Altendorf)Fahre ein Radon ZR Race 6.0 

Wer kann mir helfen tolle Trails hier in der Umgebung zu finden? 
LG


----------



## STW08 (4. Juni 2014)

bin an Pfingsten am Nuerburgring mit BSP.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juni 2014)

Mount-Pionier schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich wollte mich gern mal dazwischen mogeln und zu Wort melden!
> 
> ...



Servus
Fahr einfach mal Sonntags um 11 Uhr mit, die Tomburg ist ja nicht weit weg.


----------



## AnjaR (4. Juni 2014)

@Enrgy, keine Ladies-Hütten, aber Zimmerlager. Matratzenlager war letztes Jahr.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2014)

also doch eher wellness statt kernigem abenteuer


----------



## AnjaR (4. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> also doch eher wellness statt kernigem abenteuer


Nach 3 Nächten im 20er Matratzenlager ist das dann schon Wellness. Abenteuer werden die zum Teil noch schneebedeckten Steige.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juni 2014)

Alle Tomburger, die am Montag mit an die Mosel wollen, bitte in die IG schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> naja, mit nem dutzend verschwitzten und schnarchenden bikers im matratzenlager nächtigen - mein neid hält sich in grenzen...
> 
> oder sind da spezielle "ladies hütten"?


Ett iss datt Alter, geschätzter Mitbiker - irgenwann fangen wir an zu riechen....


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2014)

Wir sind Pfingsten auch nicht da, aber euch viel Spaß an der Mosel.

Grüße Micha


----------



## moses3k (6. Juni 2014)

Dieses 2 Wochen alte Canyon Mountainbike wurde mir vor wenigen Tagen in der Bonner Südstadt gestohlen. Es war angeschlossen und ich 4-5 min weg vom Fahrrad. Zwei Canyon MTBs innerhalb von 4,5 Monaten geklaut. Ich könnte echt heulen und frage mich, ob wir hier in einer zivilisierten Industrienation oder im Busch leben. Wer also das angehängte Bike irgendwo in Bonn / Umgebung rumfahren sieht, bitte melden. Alle sachdienlichen Hinweise werden mit Finderlohn i.H.v. bis zu 100,- und ner Kiste Bier belohnt.


----------



## Trekki (7. Juni 2014)

@moses3k : sehr ärgerlich. Das Rad ist jedoch schön auffällig, ich halte die Augen offen.

-trekki


----------



## moses3k (7. Juni 2014)

Danke. Sehr nett von dir!


----------



## ollinist (7. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand Lust heute nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## Blut Svente (7. Juni 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust heute nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen ?


ja!


----------



## ollinist (7. Juni 2014)

Also ich kann ab 16:00 IOrgendwelche Vorschläge wann wie wo ?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2014)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit für unseren Moseltripp am Montag:
Rückfahrt mit dem Schiff bis nach Koblenz.
Die KD fahren zweimal am Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2014)

Ökologisch voll effizient mit seiner Majestät Schiff "Stark-im-Arm"!




Wasserski nur bei top-motivierter Besatzung.... Viel Spaß Euch, der Pete


----------



## Trekki (9. Juni 2014)

Team-Tomburg-Mosel-Tripp

So, wieder zu Hause. War recht warm, teilweise grenzwerig.
Leider ist von keinen Pannen zu berichten  Schöne Tour! Mein Dank geht an Handlampe.

Fotos folgen


----------



## sinux (9. Juni 2014)

TTMT 
Tolle Tour.
Danke Uwe.
Die größten Highlights gab es jedoch nach unseren Abbruch....
Ich sach nur Buchsbaumpfad. Details und Bildchen folgen


----------



## Trekki (9. Juni 2014)




----------



## Handlampe (9. Juni 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> TTMT
> Tolle Tour.
> Danke Uwe.
> Die größten Highlights gab es jedoch nach unseren Abbruch....
> Ich sach nur Buchsbaumpfad. Details und Bildchen folgen



Also, wenn das der Buchsbaumpfad war,  den ich kenne, dann war das aber eine feine Kletterei.


----------



## sinux (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, Uwe, das war *der *Buchsbaumpfad. Wir wären ja so gerne mit auf Burg Eltz gekommen.

Man achte auf den Buchsbaum links und rechts des Weges und natürlich auf den enthusiastischen BBS'ler




Nachher gab's dafür Bonbons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2014)

Jo, schöne Tour, nette Menschen, tolle Trails.
Kalt geworden ist uns auch nicht...
Aber die Hitze hat mir echt zu schaffen gemacht, nach den 300 überflüssigen Höhenmetern am Ende war ich echt total fertig.

Hier ein paar Bildschen von mir:

Der Chef beim Umsetzen im Wald (das war der Serpentinen-Trail mit der unerfreulich hohen Schiebequote in den Kurven...)





poah, is dat schön hier anne Mosel!





Beiken an der Kante





Der Chef auf Abwegen


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> .



sind dir nach dem bargeld nun auch die buchstaben ausgegangen? 

@tt-gluthitze-bezwinger
räspäkt - ziehe den hut! bei den temp. so eine expedition


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2014)

wir werden zwar älter, aber keineswegs vernünftiger...


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sind dir nach dem bargeld nun auch die buchstaben ausgegangen?



Nö, Bargeld habe ich wieder im Überfluss. Es gibt wenig schönere Geräusche als das leise Surren des Bankomaten nachts um halb Eins in Südspanien. Ich wollte einfach mal einen Punkt machen. 

Und der Herr Supasini hat auch sofas von Recht.


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2014)

wie gestern schon angekündigt mach ich dieses Jahr mal wieder ne Geburtstagstour. Alle Infos und Link in der IG (Touren außerhalb...)
Würde mich freuen, wenn der eine oder andere dabei wäre (Tour & Ausklang)!


----------



## sinux (10. Juni 2014)

Habe dann heute mal gegugelt nach dem Buchsbaumpfad. Der Downhill wird hier ja schwer angepriesen. Die Plackerei rauf hat keiner erwähnt.






und hier noch ein Bildchen mit bekanntem Laiendarsteller


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2014)

Apropos Laiendarsteller






Ich möchte das Werk auf den Namen taufen:

*Auf dem Weg nach unten*

Untertitel: _Der Rest ist dort schon angekommen_


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2014)

Titel: Siehe vorherigen Post


----------



## sinux (10. Juni 2014)

Uwe, das ist Kunst !!!! Großartig - und unter Einsatz mehrerer Leben (Fotograph & Laiendarsteller auf dem Rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Uwe, das ist Kunst !!!! Großartig - und unter Einsatz mehrerer Leben (Fotograph & Laiendarsteller auf dem Rad)



Jörg, wahre, coole Kunst wäre es gewesen wenn alle lässig in irgendeine Richtung AUßER in die Kamera geschaut hätten. Aber es ist doch immer einer dabei, der grinsend in die Kamera linst. Ich möchte jetzt keine Namen nennen.
Aber, sorry, mein Fehler, meine Regieanweisungen waren nicht klar formuliert.....du weißt, wegen der Lebensgefahr


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2014)

supergeil! hätte nicht gedacht,  dass das so gut wirkt. und: immerhin guckt nicht der in die Kamera,  der sonst immer da reinguckt


----------



## Seelrider (10. Juni 2014)

Uwe,

ein sehr schöne Komposition im SW Bild an der Stiege. Natürlich sind auch die Fotos mit Landschaft wieder sehr gelungen.

Bis dann


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2014)

hab mir das sw-Bild mit der Treppe nun noch mal auf dem PC angeguckt: mindestens Foto des Tages! sehr geil. die leichte Unschärfe beim ahren und die doch überwiegend gelungenen gelangweilten Blicke "wo bleibt denn der sini?!" - das Bild erzählt ne Geschichte! TOP!!!


----------



## Trekki (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, ja. Einer ist ja immer der Blöde


----------



## katerpoldi (10. Juni 2014)

sehr schönes SW-Bild, Uwe, erinnert ein bisserl an diese Heavy-Metal-Band-Poserbilder
Nochmals vielen Dank für das hervorragende Guiden und an alle für die tolle Aufnahme bei meiner ersten TT-Tour.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> das Bild erzählt ne Geschichte! TOP!!!



welche? alle können treppen fahren, nur der supa muß das wieder und wieder üben? 

ne späßle, das bild hat schon fast denkmalcharakter 
und dem trekki kann man sicher noch einen anderen kopf draufshoppen, damit er nicht in die cam grinst.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Apropos Laiendarsteller
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sollte der Untertitel nicht lauten:

_Und wieder guckt kein Schwein_


----------



## meg-71 (11. Juni 2014)

Morgen um 18:00 giebts ne kleine Feierabendrunde um die Burg.

Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (11. Juni 2014)

Das Treppenbild ist ja genial geworden.

Auch von mir noch vielen Dank für die Tolle Tour. Aber wie Supasini schon schrieb, mit Vernunft hatte das nichts zu tun .


----------



## Nightjumper73 (11. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jörg, wahre, coole Kunst wäre es gewesen wenn alle lässig in irgendeine Richtung AUßER in die Kamera geschaut hätten. Aber es ist doch immer einer dabei, der grinsend in die Kamera linst. Ich möchte jetzt keine Namen nennen.
> Aber, sorry, mein Fehler, meine Regieanweisungen waren nicht klar formuliert.....du weißt, wegen der Lebensgefahr




Geiles Foto!

Trekki tolle Ausstrahlung =  totale Kontrolle ..... Rest außer Kontrolle


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2014)

Respekt! 

Jungs, bei dem Wetter eine solche Tour zu starten, hola die Waldfee 

Uns war es arg warm und wir haben leider nicht die geplanten Touren zu Ende bekommen. 

Schön zu sehen, dass ihr Spaß hattet!

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> *ungsJ,* bei dem Wetter eine solche Tour zu starten, hola die Waldfee
> 
> ...


Hallo?!Ich war auch dabei!
Mist falscher Fred!
Das sollte natürlich unter Redfraggle gepostet werden.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2014)

tschuldigung, die Quotenfrau war auch am Start 

Also nochmals, auch Respekt vor der einen Dame auf der Tour!

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> tschuldigung, die Quotenfrau war auch am Start
> 
> Also nochmals, auch Respekt vor der einen Dame auf der Tour!
> 
> grüße


Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2014)

melli war doch auch angemeldet?


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> melli war doch auch angemeldet?


 Genau!War angemeldet und hat sich wieder abgemeldet!


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juni 2014)

*TT Safari an die Mosel
*
Dieses Bild spiegelt die Misere der Tour sehr gut wieder:
Zuwenig Schatten für zuviele Menschen:






Doch von Anfang an:
Der Start ab Cochem mit 11 (noch) unverschwitzten Menschen






Noch lachen sie:






Auch nach der ersten Abfahrt wieder hinunter nach Cochem ist noch alles in Butter....auch wenn diese jetzt schon zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt beginnen würde zu zerfließen.




Die Geschichte der Tour ist eigentlich schnell zusammen gefasst: Hoch auf den Bergrücken-runter vom Bergrücken, meist ohne allzugroßen Raumgewinn. Dann ein Stück an der Mosel entlang um den müden Körper ein wenig zu entspannen und dadurch dem Etappenziel Koblenz zumindest ein Stückchen näher zu kommen und dann das gleiche wieder von vorn.
Also hoch:





(auch wenn Einige Oben schon längere Zeit Picknick machten)
Und wieder runter:






Das teilweise auch nicht ganz einfach auf sehr schmalen Pfaden mit ganz engen Serpentinen.
Wieder hoch:





Dieses Bild entstand bei 25/40....25 Grad Steigung bei 40 Grad Temperatur....oder doch andersherum, egal, beides fieß.

Nach dem Runter dann schon die erste Pause mit schon deutlich gezeichneten Menschen:






Und wieder hoch. Als Belohnung ein wenig Aussicht






...und wieder runter:





So langsam entwickelte sich eine richtige TT-Tour. Hatte sich in Treis-Karden schon der Kater von der Gruppe verabschiedet, so zerfiel die Gruppe dann nach dem nächsten Aufstieg weiter. Die Euskirchener Gang verabschiedete sich in's Ungewisse. Diese Geschichte erzählt Jörg in einem vorherigen Beitrag in diesem Thread.
Der Rest machte sich auf zur Eroberung der Burg Eltz.:







Warum diese Burg auf dem 500DM Schein war, wurde relativ schnell klar. Mußte man diesen Schein doch mindestens in der Tasche haben, um dort etwas Trink- bzw. Essbares zu bekommen. Aber egal, trotzdem rasteten wir ein letztes Mal um dann noch einmal auf die Höhe zu schwitzen. Letzte Abfahrt: Hatzenport.
Hier wurde dann die von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilte Safari beendet. Schnell in die klimatisierte Bahn und ab nach Hause.
Trotz dem Tropenklima waren es dann aber immerhin 1700 Höhenmeter die am Ende auf der Uhr standen.


----------



## sinux (12. Juni 2014)

Schöne Bilder, schöne Landschaft, schöner Bericht
Danke Uwe


----------



## Sechser (12. Juni 2014)

Wow, das scheint ja ein Hammer-Tag gewesen zu sein.
Klasse Bilder, schöner Bericht.



Aber sag mal, wo seid ihr gefahren? Alpen-Cross kenne ich, aber Wüsten-Cross?


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2014)

danke, dass du die schwere Kamera die ganze Zeit mitgeschleppt hast, sie dann auch rausholst und dieses Auge hast: die Bilder sind einfach immer wieder klasse!


----------



## Trekki (12. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank für die Bilder, die verhelfen den Tag noch eine besser in Erinnerung zu bleiben! Ich finde, das Radler-unterm-Baum Bild zeigt eine gute Zusammenfassung der Tour: Sonne, Geselligkeit, Moseltal.

An meinen immer wieder verschränkten Armen muss ich noch arbeiten.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2014)

und keiner hatte schoner an! 
geht also doch noch ohne 

das burg-elz-bild ist toll! die anderen natürlich auch...


----------



## Dart (12. Juni 2014)

Danke, danke Uwe, dass sind wirklich super Bilder 

Nach dem Flammkuchen ging es dann aber wieder körperlich und fahrradtechnisch bergauf.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> und keiner hatte schoner an!
> geht also doch noch ohne
> 
> QUOTE]
> Na die hätte man schon gebrauchen können,aber dann wär man bzw.Frau den Hitzetod gestorben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder von der Hitzeschlacht an der Mosel




die Sonne im Zenit und der Planet brennt




der Regisseur giebt eine exakte Anweisungen








die Apokalyptischen Reiter





Es war ein wunderschöner Tag zu dem schon alles von meinen Vorrednern gesagt wurde.

der meg


----------



## meg-71 (13. Juni 2014)

Gestern Abend mit dem ollinist und seiner konditionstarken Arbeitskollegin eine schöne Feierabendrunde ab der Burg, mit Ausklang im Biergarten in Rheinbach gefahren. Auf dem Heimweg dann seit jahren mal wieder ein Glühwürmchen gesehen.





Sollte man auf alle Fälle widerholen...

PS Glühwürmchen haben nichts mit dem alkoholkunsum  des Autors zu tun


Gruß der meg


----------



## AnjaR (13. Juni 2014)

Und jetzt geht es ab nach Willingen 

Falls noch jemand dahin fährt, kann er sich ja melden, wir bleiben wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag.


----------



## meg-71 (13. Juni 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Und jetzt geht es ab nach Willingen
> 
> Falls noch jemand dahin fährt, kann er sich ja melden, wir bleiben wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag.




Bin morgen da, melde mich dann bei euch.

LG der meg


----------



## meg-71 (14. Juni 2014)

Morgen jemand an der Burg?


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand an der Burg?


 Der überwiegende Teil der Bande will morgen die Flowtrails in Bad Ems rocken.Könnte sein,daß ein FF-Helm Pflicht ist-dann fahre ich dort ne von Uwe zusammengestellte Tour.Wir starten hier um ca.9.30.


----------



## meg-71 (15. Juni 2014)

Jetzt erst aus Willingen zurück, auf autofahren habe ich morgen keine Lust werde hier was fahren. Euch viel Spaß.

LG und gute Nacht der meg


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2014)

ich hatte mich zwar unter dem Label "Flowtrails" was anderes vorgestellt, aber vielleicht bin ich ja uch einfach nur zu alt für den Scheiß...
heute in Bad Ems:





der erste Drop der Strecke:





die schmerzhafte Lösung derselben Aufgabe:





Flugstunden an Table:





Mittagspause - an einem Sonntag bei gutem Wetter hatte tatsächlich die Gastronomie am Traileinstieg geschlossen?!





und am späten Nachmittag wurden die alten Männer mit ihren fliegenden Kisten dann endgültig tollkühn und übersprangen das große Gap in der dritten Sektion ganz geschmeidig:









alle Bilder in voller Auflösung gibt es in der Dropbox, Link in der IG.
Sorry für die schwache Qualität, aber mehr gibt meine Kamera bei diesen Lichtverhältnissen halt nicht her: müsst ihr eben mal langsamer fliegen!!!


----------



## shmee (15. Juni 2014)

Super Bilder!  Jetzt wo ich sehe, wie hoch und weit das war geht mir glatt nachträglich die Muffe. 

Ein super Tag, nette Leute, alle Stürze (hoffentlich doch, oder?) glimpflich abgegangen. Das ruft nach Wiederholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2014)

Coole Fotos! Cooler Tag 

Grüße


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. Juni 2014)

Ihr seid Überflieger, aber voll, ey.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (15. Juni 2014)

Super Bilder.....vor allem von meinem Nosewheelie mit anschließendem  SaddleinStomach 


@ Chris, Karsten & Britta


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2014)

Coole pics ... hätte mir wohl in die H... gemacht!


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Super Bilder.....vor allem von meinem Nosewheelie mit anschließendem  SaddleinStomach
> 
> 
> Chris und Carsten



Das war der Karsten mit "K" auf den Bildern oben 

Meinereiner ist der mit "C"...

Bei dir wieder alles iO?

Dich hat noch einer nachgemacht an der gleichen Stelle. ..ohne Bild  

Grüsse


----------



## Nightjumper73 (15. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das war der Karsten mit "K" auf den Bildern oben
> 
> Meinereiner ist der mit "C"...
> 
> ...


 

Alles klar....berichtigt 

Danke der Nachfrage, leider immer noch nicht ok....wenn es morgen noch schmerz geht es zum Doc....und wie geht es Dir? Bist du gestürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2014)

ne ich war das. hab genau deine numer incl. sattel nach vorne schieben gebracht - erst getraut und dann doch schiss bekommen, zu langsam, autsch.
aber bei mir schein zum glück alles ganz geblieben zu sein.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (15. Juni 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> ne ich war das. hab genau deine numer incl. sattel nach vorne schieben gebracht - erst getraut und dann doch schiss bekommen, zu langsam, autsch.
> aber bei mir schein zum glück alles ganz geblieben zu sein.




Ahhhhh, dann liegt es am Rad


Aber gut das du Dich nicht verletzt hast.....


----------



## Trekki (17. Juni 2014)

Suche Mitfahrer - schaut mal in die IG / Touren außerhalb ...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2014)

Guantanomo, 12 Uhr, Mittachspause... Ihr haut da aber auch ein Zeusch raus.... Wenn verbrieft öfter TT-Starts in Bad Ems
erlaube ich mir ein kleines Standbein mit ambulantem Schraubershop am Ende der jeweiligen Sektionen zu errichten;
latürnich zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit.... (Gute Gebrauchte gehen immer...)


----------



## Stumpi29 (18. Juni 2014)

Morgen !

Habe mal ein kleines Video von Sonntag, Bad Ems, zusammen gebastelt ! Damit die Leute die nicht dabei sein konnte mal einen Eindruck von der Strecke bekommen können. Obwohl die GoPro Aufnahmen immer so harmlos wirken. ;-)


Leider gibt es bei manchen Aufnahmen ein blöden Fleck auf der Linse, einfach wegdenken ! *g*
War auf jeden Fall nen super Tag mit viel Spaß und ich hoffe dem Verletzen geht es auch schon wieder besser !

Wir werden Morgen und wahrscheinlich Sonntag nach Winterberg fahren um das gelernte zu vertiefen ! 
Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Treffpunkt ist wäre so gegen 9.30 Uhr in WiBe.

Grüße und einen guten Tag !


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2014)

Hi Karsten,
danke dafür, feines Video geworden 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2014)

Hehe das Schild bei 2:20 auf der linken Seite gefällt mir


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2014)

Fährt denn morgen jemand eine schöne
Tour,z.B. von der Tomburg ins Ahrtal oder so....?


----------



## shmee (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich düse morgen mit Karsten und Britta nach WiBe, hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand Bock?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Fährt denn morgen jemand eine schöne
> Tour,z.B. von der Tomburg ins Ahrtal oder so....?



Kann wg. Verpflichtung am Nachmittag 14 Uhr nur kürzer => 7GB vormittags; Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (18. Juni 2014)

I


----------



## meg-71 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich wo


Redfraggle schrieb:


> Fährt denn morgen jemand eine schöne
> Tour,z.B. von der Tomburg ins Ahrtal oder so....?


Ich wollte morgen mit einem Freund ein langsame Tour ab der Martinshütte fahren.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2014)

Etwas weiter in der Zukunft: Tour am 5.7.
Die nächsten Tage muss ich etwas enthaltsam leben, Firmung und viel Familienbesuch bei uns.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ich wo
> 
> Ich wollte morgen mit einem Freund ein langsame Tour ab der Martinshütte fahren.
> 
> Gruß der meg



Hi,
bin morgen raus, Mirja meldet sich ggf bei dir,sie wollte morgen was fahren...

Grüsse


----------



## meg-71 (18. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin morgen raus, Mirja meldet sich ggf bei dir,sie wollte morgen was fahren...
> 
> Grüsse


Soll Sie gerne machen. Der Plan ist Start ab 11 Uhr Martinshütte, Steiner Berg Abfahrt über Hornberg und ggf weiter Variante und Einkehr in die Scheune.

Gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (19. Juni 2014)

Heute im Ahrtal









so leer wie auf den Bildern war das Ahrtal heute nich da Do. bid So. Gipfelfest ist.
Ausserdem ist die Abfahrt vom Krähhard nach Reimerzhoven geperrt weil am unteren Teil für den Ahrtalradweg ein Trasse gebaut wird.
Schlußpunkt der heutigen Tour war.....





Gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (19. Juni 2014)

Mit Aschenbecher?


----------



## Giom (20. Juni 2014)

à propos fotos mit sahnekuchen..... schon lange keine fotos aus der scheune gesehen...


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Juni 2014)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Glüder?
Alternativ Dutch?
Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf Glüder?
> Alternativ Dutch?
> Grüsse


 Wollten am Sonntag Dutch in Kombi mit Hasselbachgraben,
morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## meg-71 (20. Juni 2014)

Giom schrieb:


> à propos fotos mit sahnekuchen..... schon lange keine fotos aus der scheune gesehen...




Ratespiel, wo ist das. Aufnahme von heute, gleicher Ort wie Gestern.





Gruß der meg


----------



## route61 (20. Juni 2014)

Giom schrieb:


> à propos fotos mit sahnekuchen..... schon lange keine fotos aus der scheune gesehen...


Christi Himmelfahrt (beide)


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Juni 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wollten am Sonntag Dutch in Kombi mit Hasselbachgraben,
> morgen kann ich nicht.



Was ist Dutch? Dutch Mountains, also lange Anfahrt? Ich hätte Lust und wohl auch Gelegenheit, am Sonntag mal wieder mitzufahren, aber eine längere Anfahrt wäre nicht mein Ding. Soll für alle anderen selbstverständlich nix heißen, sicherlich ginge auch demnächst mal wieder was. Ich habe mir heute beim Joggen mal wieder die Wade gezerrt - der Lack ist ab; biken klappt sonderbarerweise immer noch einigermaßen gut. Jetzt warte ich einfach mal, wie sich die Interessenlage entwickelt.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2014)

Hab jetzt mal was in der Rureifel zusammengebaut. Start wäre um 11 Uhr an der Staumauer in Obermaubach.
Es geht dann zu den Gräben/Kalltalsperre/Vossenack/Simonskall.

@Guido: Der Meg wollte mit und hat doch auch bestimmt noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Slo weit ist das doch gar nicht von Rheinbach entfernt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Uwe, wie lang/hoch soll die Tour morgen denn werden ? Hätte Lust dazuzustossen


----------



## meg-71 (21. Juni 2014)

@Guido und Olli kann eine noch mitnehmen, also meldet euch bei interesse der Erst hat gebucht.

Gruß der meg


----------



## ollinist (21. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## meg-71 (21. Juni 2014)

Platz damit an Olli vergeben.

Gruß dermeg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Juni 2014)

Wer zu spät kommt...

Habe gerade den Biketräger ans Auto montiert, sammle bei der Anfahrt den Herrn supasini ein und dann wird mit uns beiden zu rechnen sein. Herr Handlampe oder wer auch immer sonst ortskundig ist: Weißt Du irgendeine Straße o.ä., mit der man das Navi füttern kann?Herr supasini behauptet zwar, die Gegend zu kennen, aber man weiß ja nie...

Freut sich schon: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal was in der Rureifel zusammengebaut. Start wäre um 11 Uhr an der Staumauer in Obermaubach.
> Es geht dann zu den Gräben/Kalltalsperre/Vossenack/Simonskall.
> 
> @Guido: Der Meg wollte mit und hat doch auch bestimmt noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Slo weit ist das doch gar nicht von Rheinbach entfernt ;-)



Downhill in Vossenack hast du drin bzw.kennst du ? Ansonsten kann ich dir noch auf die schnelle die GPS Daten zum Eingang rüberschieben.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2014)

HM? Km?

Adresse?

Tempo?
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2014)

Jemand für entspannt um 12.00 ab Dernau zu haben?

Grüße


----------



## meg-71 (22. Juni 2014)

Eine fantastische Tour war das heute, schöne Trails noch bessere Downhills und mal wieder eine Tour mit klassichen TT Tugenden. Pannen, weniger Leute die am Ende ankommen und zu viele Kilometer. Danke an unseren Guide.






Gruß der meg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. Juni 2014)

Ganz meine Meinung, super Ausflug. Und auch von mir tief empfundenen Dank an den Guide und Häuptling, versehen mit Ehrfurcht ob der erfolgreichen Bewältigung einer ziemlich erwähnenswerten Rampe: Fortan sei Dein Name "Häuptling Rampensau". Die Feder dazu gibt's beim Jubiläumsfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (23. Juni 2014)

,
 da sieht die Schieferpaltte am Ende garnichtmal mehr so steil aus ^^


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, war  ein ganz schön langer Tag. Trotzdem hat's viel Spaß gemacht.

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder:

Daniel im netzlosen Wurzeldrop






Oli fast in der Heimat, Daniel hetzt ihn allerdings in die Richtung...






Martin im Grabenflow:


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube Anfänger sind bei euch falsch oder? Ansonsten hätte ich ggf. Interesse mich anzuschließen...so als Rheinbacher...


----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Anfänger sind bei euch falsch oder? Ansonsten hätte ich ggf. Interesse mich anzuschließen...so als Rheinbacher...


Deine Aussage ist falsch 
Anfänger sind ideal um zu lachen, wenn mal sein Reifen die Luft verliert oder ihn irgendwo im Wald stehen zu lassen. Also: Anfänger sind immer gerne gesehen.

  

Nee, war nur Spass - schau einfach mal an der Tomburg vorbei. Nimm Zeit mit, meistens sind wir erst am späten Nachmittag wieder an der Tomburg. Und schau vorher hier in den Tread ob der Start evt. woanders ist. Normaler Startpunkt ist hier, Sonntags um 11h.

-trekki


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (24. Juni 2014)

Lach, Ihr werdet Spaß haben, versprochen 
Dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich es mal schaffe mitzufahren


----------



## H-P (24. Juni 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Anfänger sind bei euch falsch oder? Ansonsten hätte ich ggf. Interesse mich anzuschließen...so als Rheinbacher...



Fahr einfach beim Uwe (Handlampe) mit, der ist auch Anfänger.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2014)

H-P schrieb:


> Fahr einfach beim Uwe (Handlampe) mit, der ist auch Anfänger.



RISCHTISCH


----------



## H-P (24. Juni 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> RISCHTISCH



...ähm, der kennt sich mit Anfänger aus.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (24. Juni 2014)

Sowas habe ich befürchtet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2014)

...und nicht vergessen, das erste tomburger gebot lautet: ohne ihn können wir es schaffen! 
wenn du das verinnerlicht hast und völlig erschöpft die tour im nirgendwo abbrichst, kommt auch der zweite tomburger grundsatz zum tragen: von spaß war nie die rede!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2014)

Prediger Mantrabeladen aussem Bergischen datt Netz durchziehen! Gebt dem freudig fragenden Nachwuchs doch den Hauch einer Illusion!
Sie spielen doch nur wollen und die Realität nitt fürchten....




 Die TT fahren übrigens ohne Schlips! (Nur von dem watt man so hört...)


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juli 2014)

Wer heute noch spontan zur Scheune in Hilbertath kommen möchte.
Wir sind ab 17.30 Uhr da.
ICH GEB EINEN AUS.


----------



## sun909 (1. Juli 2014)

Happy Birthday Häuptling!


----------



## sinux (1. Juli 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ......Hilbertath.....
> Wir sind ab 17.30 Uhr da.
> ICH GEB EINEN AUS.


 
Nach Appeltath, Prummetath und Scharzwälder-Kirsch-Tath präsentiert der Häuptling zu seinem Geburtstag die neue Kreation: "Die Hilbertath"  



Happy birthday, Uwe


----------



## Sechser (1. Juli 2014)

Ich vermute, meine Versuche, den heutigen Guide zu einer leichten Änderung in Richtung Scheune zu bewegen, dürften scheitern ... 

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2014)

Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch, Chefff!


----------



## Stumpi29 (1. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


Grüße aus Saalbach


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2014)

ER hat Größeres verdient!




... und herzlichsten Glückwunsch, liebes Uwe, datt du mitte Gattin imma dein Zuhause ins Zentrum vom Forenleben
stellst - und datt 4 von 7 Achtelfinals inne Verlänger...ach, quatsch, datt biss du doch garnich als Baustelle...
und datt ihr immer da seid und Mülltonnen opfert.... Liebschte Grüße ausse prämierte Schloßstadt, der Pete und Antonie!


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2014)

wie heißt es immer so schön im glückwunsch von mtb-news: du solltest heute wirklich biken gehen! 
 alles gute uwe und das kaiserwetter war ja dann perfekt getimed


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2014)

Lieber Uwe, natürlich auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Bike im neuen Jahr.
Gruß Anja + Jörg


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juli 2014)

Lieber Häuptling, wenn Du so weiter machst, wirst Du bald älter sein als ich. Herzliches aus Deutschlands Süden: Guido


----------



## route61 (1. Juli 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Lieber Häuptling, wenn Du so weiter machst, wirst Du bald älter sein als ich. Herzliches aus Deutschlands Süden: Guido


Herzlichen glückwunsch auch meinerseits. Mach so weiter, du machst es gut. Ausserdem wird Guido immer jünger


----------



## Seelrider (2. Juli 2014)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch aus Seelscheid von mir.


----------



## radjey (2. Juli 2014)

Mensch Uwe! Alles Gute nachträglich und hoffe Du hattest einen super Tag gestern!


----------



## Trekki (2. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Etwas weiter in der Zukunft: Tour am 5.7.



Die Zukunft startet schon am nächsten Samstag. Es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Zukunft startet schon am nächsten Samstag. Es sind noch Plätze frei



Ich mach am Samstag für SIT eine Tour.
Bin also leider raus.


----------



## Trekki (5. Juli 2014)

Die Tour hat gut geklappt. Nur 3 Pannen (2 x Schlauchdefekt bei mir), niemanden verloren, nicht verfahren. 106km, 2300Höhenmeter, 14 Komma etwas km/h im Schnitt.
Fotos und Tourenbericht folgen.


-trekki


----------



## blitzfitz (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute abend schon mal ein Sonnenloch in die Wolkendecke geschossen. Mal sehen, vielleicht hält es ja bis morgen. 







Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Trekki (5. Juli 2014)

TT Tour mit hohem Orangeanteil

Tour von Bonn zur Mosel.
Die Strecke ging über die Sektionen
Sektion 1: Rodderberg / Landskrone / Neuenahr / SAU2012 Matscheweg
Sektion 2: über den Jakobsweg / Schalkenbach / Hain unterhalb Burg Olbrück / kurz vor Wehr
Sektion 3: über den Vulkanweg bis Ettringen
Sektion 4: wieder über den Jakobsweg / Nettequerung / Kletterwald Mayen / Monreal / Elz entlang / Burg Pyrmont auslassen / Burg Eltz
Sektion 5: Abfahrt zur Mosel über den Traum-Flow Lasserg -> Hatzenport
Sektion 6: mit der VRM bzw DB zurück

Zusammenfassung
Gesamt 106km, Schnitt 14km/h, 2336 Höhenmeter, 7h23min Fahrzeit, Start 9h, Ankunft Mosel 19.40h




Start in Bonn





Irgendwo




Burg Olbrück




Höhle, recht lang




der 14er Schnitt muss eingehalten werden 




Posen vor der Burg Elz




Drachenflugschanze, im Hintergrund Hatzenport




Ich würde daraus eher ein neues Rad aufbauen, die Drachenflieger offensichtlich nicht.




Die erste Reifenpanne war ein klassischer Snakebite, hier das Problem bei der zweiten Reifenpanne. Ein gebrochenes Ventil - ist mir auch noch nicht passiert. Bis auf ein defektes Schaltröllchen gab es keine weiteren Pannen. Die Pumpe mit Ventilausdrehfunktion war auch im Einsatz, dies ist aber keine Panne sondern eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Falls jemand keine Orangen gesehen hat. Grün ist das neue Orange.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2014)

Respekt, dass ihr die Strecke durchgezogen habt 

Wetter war anscheinend ordentlich?

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

Das Wetter war völlig OK. Einige Zeit leichter Nieselregen, ca. 10min Regenjackenoptionsregen und ca. 10min haben wir uns untergestellt. Die Wege waren trocken, die Wiesen feucht.

cyclopath und route61 haben auch noch einige Fotos gemacht, mal schauen ob die hier eingestellt werden.

-trekki


----------



## route61 (6. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Tour von Bonn zur Mosel.
> ...


Hat jemand die Melodie erkannt, die ich da pfeife? Es ist immer noch die selbe.

Eigentlich war es ja eine Burgentour.

Das Schloss Drachenburg und Burg Drachenfels vom Rodderberg aus





Blick auf das Ahrtal von der Burgruine Landskron





Unterhalb der Burg Landskron an der Kapelle Maria Hilf





Unter dem Ahrtalquerungsbauwerk der Autobahn 61 gegenüber der Burg Landskron





Burg Olbrück





Burg Olbrück von Süden





Rast beim Hochsimmer mit Fahrradpflege





Eine der Burgen von Monreal





Monreal: Absitzen zur Energieaufnahme (Monrealer Raute)





Höhle bei Mayen










Ventilbruch im Elztal





Burg Pyrmont mit Mühle, Kapelle, Brücke und zwei Wasserfällen





Scheinanfahrt an der Burg Elz





Drachenflugschanze bei Lassberg gegenüber von Burgen an der Mosel, Windhose mit Fahrradpedal als Lagerung





Ich bin sehr froh dass das Wetter mitgespielt hat. Das war eine großartige Tour und es war mir ein Vergnügen, mitzufahren, auch wenn mir die undankbare Rolle des Bremsklotzes zufiel. Vielen Dank an John für die Ausarbeitung und das Guiding.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

Die Burgenflut ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, aber recht hast Du. Im ersten Bild ist noch die Löwenburg abgebildet - der erste Gipfel von rechts.


----------



## route61 (6. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Burgenflut ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, aber recht hast Du. Im ersten Bild ist noch die Löwenburg abgebildet - der erste Gipfel von rechts.


Ich wollte Euch ja auch noch eine übrig lassen 
Ist Dir aufgefallen, dass das Dorf Burgen hieß? Wir nennen die Tour ab jetzt Burgentour nach Burgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Juli 2014)

schöne Bilder! Schade, dass ich gestern so viele andere Termine hatte...


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

KP, im August mache ich es nochmal.
Arbeitsidee: Zustiegspunkt anstatt Ausstiegspunkt in Monreal. Dann kann ich für den Teil Bonn/Monreal eine zügige Gruppe anbieten und ab da den Teil mit Sattelstützenversenkern.
Soweit ich mich erinnere hatten wir in Monreal 1500 Höhenmeter und 65km. D.h. der Rest ist konditionell nicht mehr so anspruchvoll und könnte mehr Mitfahrer ansprechen.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Arbeitsidee: Zustiegspunkt anstatt Ausstiegspunkt in Monreal...
> Soweit ich mich erinnere hatten wir in Monreal 1500 Höhenmeter und 65km. D.h. der Rest ist konditionell nicht mehr so anspruchvoll und könnte mehr Mitfahrer ansprechen...



und wie kommt man am ende zurück nach monreal?


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> und wie kommt man am ende zurück nach monreal?


Mit der Deutschen Bahn, umsteigen in Koblenz und Andernach. Alternativ das Auto stehen lassen und von Bonn aus mit dem Zug bis Monreal (umstieg Andernach)


----------



## route61 (7. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mit der Deutschen Bahn, umsteigen in Koblenz und Andernach. Alternativ das Auto stehen lassen und von Bonn aus mit dem Zug bis Monreal (umstieg Andernach)


Mit dem Auto bis Andernach, mit dem Zug nach Monreal, nach der Tour mit dem Zug über Koblenz nach Andernach.

BTW: Schaltröllchen gewechselt, Schaltung eingestellt. Ich hatte noch ein intaktes aus einem Satz bei dem das untere Verschlissen war. Läuft wieder tadellos.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto bis Andernach, mit dem Zug nach Monreal, nach der Tour mit dem Zug über Koblenz nach Andernach....



da dauert die zug+autofahrt ja länger als die tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclopath (7. Juli 2014)

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour. 
Ein Handyfoto kann ich noch beisteuern.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2014)

Morgen ab 19 Uhr:

Backyard-Viewing. 

Unter dem Motto: Vor dem Spiel ist nach dem Grillen. 

Getränke haben wir. Totes Fleisch zum Grillen bringt ihr mit.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juli 2014)

Wir tauschen heute die dicken gegen die dünnen Reifen:
Start um 11 Uhr in Alfter, zweiter Treffpunkt 12 Uhr am Prümmer Wall in Rheinbach zur kleinen Rennradrunde.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bleibe bei meinen Alternativen Sportarten und tausche die Bohrmaschine gegen die Stichsäge 

Euch viel Spass!!!!! Scheint ja trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juli 2014)

Heute Abend sind noch Plätze beim Backjard-Viewing frei. Ab 19 Uhr läuft der Grill
Wer also noch spontan kommen will.....


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info, sind aber schon verplant gewesen...

Auf viele Tore der richtigen Seite!

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (20. Juli 2014)

Da hab ich ja noch ein Bild in meiner Sammlung gefunden, wo wir noch harte Biker waren:


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2014)

jaja, team tomburg halt - selbst bei sonnenschein noch die matschlöcher suchen und drin rumsuhlen


----------



## shmee (21. Juli 2014)

Cooles Bild Uwe!


----------



## Stumpi29 (21. Juli 2014)

Planung fürs Wochenende ...

Samstag soll es mal wieder nach Belgien in die Filthys gehen oder alternative noch mal nach Bad Ems zum Flowtrial! Dort soll lt. Gerüchte ein nächster Abschnitt der Strecke geöffnet sein !;-)

Ankunft vor Ort ca. 9 - 10 Uhr ... Bei Interesse hier einfach kurz posten, damit der Fred mal wieder ein wenig gefüllt wird !

VG Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (21. Juli 2014)

Hi ich war gestern in Bad Ems, es sind immer noch die ersten 4 Abschnitte, die geöffnet sind, die Emser Schleuder ist zwar schon fertig gebaut, muss aber scheinbar noch von der Gemeinde oder so abgenommen werden, dauert wohl noch bis September.

Aber egal wo's hingeht, ich bin dabei 

Gruss Olli


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2014)

4 Abschnitte? Dann ist einer neu, beim letzten Besuch waren es noch drei...

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> 4 Abschnitte? Dann ist einer neu, beim letzten Besuch waren es noch drei...
> 
> Grüße



Wenn die Emser Schleuder noch nicht geöffnet ist, dann dürfte noch kein neuer Abschnitt dazu gekommen sein.


----------



## shmee (21. Juli 2014)

Hmm, Samstag passt nicht so gut bei mir, aber mal schauen. Bock hätte ich.


----------



## ollinist (21. Juli 2014)

Offen waren gestern:


Förderband (Startpunkt der Strecke, langer Northshore, traditionell Bergbau in diesem Gebiet)
Nadelwald (Anlieger, Drops)
Limesschanze (heller Mischwald,steil,  Drops, Sprünge)
Römergraben (Roadgap, Drops, Hohlweg)


----------



## Stumpi29 (21. Juli 2014)

Als wir das letzte mal dagewesen sind waren meiner Meinung nach nur 3 Abschnitte offen !

@ollinist geht es denn noch weiter als wie hier im Video bei Min 2:50 zu sehen ist ?


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, 
ich kann leider am WE nicht, am Samstag ist TeamIII Tour und am Sonntag DIMB-Tour. 

Sind TT-ler auch herzlich eingeladen, soll allerdings keine (!) Konkurrenz zur Ruine sein  Müssen nur mal etwas aktiver sein, wenn die B(ä/e)ckers grad im Urlaub alle sind...

grüße


----------



## ollinist (21. Juli 2014)

@Stumpi29, nein das geht nicht weiter.

Das Problem ist glaube ich das die beiden ersten abschnitte zusammen sind, d.h.: Der Start Northshore und der Nadelwald sind 2 Abschnitte, aber nur eine "Sektion" bis halt der Waldweg wieder kommt. 

Verwirrend


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo wollte mal nachfragen ob bei den tomburgen was läuft. Da ich ja in keiner Gemeinschaft mehr drin bin und so keine Verabredungen mehr mit bekomme!

Des weiteren kann ich mobil schreiben wie immer. Was macht ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Juli 2014)

Alle Tomburger bitte mal in die IG schauen


----------



## AnjaR (21. Juli 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal nachfragen ob bei den tomburgen was läuft. Da ich ja in keiner Gemeinschaft mehr drin bin und so keine Verabredungen mehr mit bekomme!
> 
> Des weiteren kann ich mobil schreiben wie immer. Was macht ihr denn?



Hi Micha, wann kommt ihr zurück?

Wir werden am Samstag die Team III Tour mitfahren. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal nachfragen ob bei den tomburgen was läuft. Da ich ja in keiner Gemeinschaft mehr drin bin und so keine Verabredungen mehr mit bekomme!
> 
> Des weiteren kann ich mobil schreiben wie immer. Was macht ihr denn?



Musst mal in deine Mails schauen 

PS: welcome back!


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Juli 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal nachfragen ob bei den tomburgen was läuft. Da ich ja in keiner Gemeinschaft mehr drin bin und so keine Verabredungen mehr mit bekomme!
> 
> Des weiteren kann ich mobil schreiben wie immer. Was macht ihr denn?


Wieso bist Du denn in keiner Gemeinschaft mehr?
Wie Anja schon schrieb,findet am Samstag die Team III Tour statt.
Parallel läuft Rad am Ring,wo einige am Start sind.Uwe wollte sonntags die Radtouristik fahren,allerdings mit den
dünnen Reifen.
Carsten macht ne DIMB Tour im 7GB.
Lg.Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin nur noch ( also nur auf tt bezogen) im fantalk. Sonst bin ich in keiner Gemeinschaft drin. Warum weiß ich nicht Barbara musst du den Uwe fragen. Angela ist auch aus dem Verabredunschat rausgeflogen so bekommen wir da auch nichts mehr mit. 
@ Anja wir kommen Donnerstag zurück, ich muss aber ab Freitag wieder arbeiten deshalb findet die Team drei Tour wie immer ohne mich statt. Wir werden aber auf jeden fall beim Carsten dabei sein. Hoffe ich kann da meinen Sohn mitbringen. Grüße an alle aus dem traumhaften Kanada 
Micha


----------



## Trekki (22. Juli 2014)

Was ist der Fantalk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2014)

Ich muss Samstag auch arbeiten,deswegen bin ich auch wieder nicht bei der Team III dabei!Sonntag wenn mein Rad endlich wieder fit ist,auch beim Carsten.


----------



## AnjaR (22. Juli 2014)

@micha, wir sind  auch nur im fantalk. Man kriegt halt nur noch wenige Termine mit, kann ich aber mit leben. Viel Spaß die letzten Tage in Kanada und einen guten Rückflug.

@john, der fantalk ist der ehemalige Verabredungschat bei whatsapp. Ist halt mit dem Smartphone ganz angenehm. Da wird über alles gelabert, Bilder gepostet etc. Verabredungen finden da nicht mehr statt.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2014)

der neue trend? immer weniger fahren, immer mehr chatten. 
das orakel sagt: demnächst stehen 15mann ohne räder an der burg und wischen 3h über ihren bunten bildschirm


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2014)

@micha: musst ihn nur berghoch schieben, sind halt einige HM (1000 + lt googleearth) 

Ich nehm das HT, ist Dimb Tour, technisch nix sooo heftiges dabei...


----------



## Stumpi29 (24. Juli 2014)

Also die Entscheidung ist auf Belgien gefallen ! Filthy Trails Samstag den 26.07.2014

Treffpunkt ca. um 10 Uhr vor Ort:





Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, welcher Eingang offen hat, habe ich mal beide markiert für die Leute die noch nicht da waren.
Allen die nicht mitkommen, natürlich trotzdem viel Spaß auf dem Bike ! :-D


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2014)

Es ist meines Wissens nur noch der südliche bei dem Decathlon offen!


----------



## ollinist (24. Juli 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand noch Platz im Auto ?
Habe am We leider keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.


----------



## Trekki (25. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei eine neue Tour auszutüfteln. Ganz grob: Bonn -> Cochem

Die erste Evolutionsstufe bin ich heute gefahren. Bis Ulmen gabs fast nur (Wald)-Autobahnen und ich hatte die Tour schon als Trainingstag abgehakt. Dann kam die Abfahrt zur Mosel 

Aber erst der Reihe nach




Verpflegung von Aldi (75% waren schon vernascht) und vom Niederbachemer Teppichhändler.

Viele Waldautobahnen, undokumentiert




Hier gibt es den breitesten Bürgersteig der gesamten Eifel! War sehr beeindruckt und konnte ihn alleine nutzen, ohne Alternative da es neben der 4-Spurigen Bundesstraße keinen Radweg gab.

Bis Daun bestes Wetter, dann Gewitter und danach Dauerniesel unterschiedlicher Stärke.

Ab Ulmen am Endertbach entlang, immer enger und spannender. Etwas ängstlich war ich da
- alleine
- viele nasse Steine und Holzbrücken
- eng
- kein Empfang am Telefon
So habe ich einige sicherlich auch für mich fahrbare Stellen geschoben. Hier einige Eindrücke













Summe: 
8h Fahrzeit (incl. 45min Radschieben um mein Navi zu suchen. Mit Erfolg!!) und ab Daun gemütlich damit ich mich nicht ganz einsaue.
130km (ca. 10km Umwege durch Navifehlbedienung und -verlust)
2300Hm

Bevor ich mir Mühe mache, dies als Tour auszuarbeiten: möchte da jemand mit?


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juli 2014)

Christian,Uwe und ich sind letztes Jähr ne sehr schöne Tour gefahren,
in der das Enderttal ein Highlight war-mal abgesehen von Chris' gerissenem Trikot!
Mit solchen Eckdaten rufen wohl weniger hier,


----------



## route61 (26. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bin dabei eine neue Tour auszutüfteln. Ganz grob: Bonn -> Cochem
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Wieviele Tagesetappen hast Du dafür vorgesehen? Interessant ist das für mich sicher. Aber wie Du aus Erfahrung weißt, schaffst Du mit mir nur einen 14er Schnitt. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit Hardtail und Klickies fahren. Die diesjährige SAU-Tour haben auch nur Leute mit Hardtail zu Ende gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2014)

Hier


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hier



Auch hier!


----------



## Trekki (27. Juli 2014)

3.5 x "hier" gerufen motiviert mich genug 
Das Enderttal nach Cochem ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert, in der Gruppe und bei Trockenheit auch viele kniffelige Stellen mit überschaubaren Risiko fahrbar.

Meine Frau hat mich auf den RegioRadler hingewiesen




Somit gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten abzukürzen
- Einstieg Ahrbück (Ahrtalbahn)
- Einstieg Ulmen (Der Bus 2 von Cochem fährt alle 2h zurück)

Der Termin hierzu ist hier.


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juli 2014)

Hi John,
das ist bei mir nicht eine Frage des Wollens sondern eher des Nichtkönnens. Klingt interessant, aber einpaar Nummern zu hoch für mich. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Trekki (27. Juli 2014)

Glaub ich nicht, schau mal in die Ausschreibung
120km -> komplette Strecke (ist bestimmt nicht für jeden geeignet)
90km -> ab Ahrbrück
20km -> ab Ulmen (Anreise z.B. mit dem Auto, zurück mit dem Bus + Auto)

Da sollte doch für jeden etwas dabei sein


----------



## willibike (27. Juli 2014)

Video Team III Tour online!


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juli 2014)

Hi Willi,

das ist ja ein richtig schönes Video!! Toll gemacht! 

Cioa,
Ralf


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. Juli 2014)

John, ich fahre mit. Von Bonn bis zum ende der Tour. Handy haste ja.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Trekki (28. Juli 2014)

Wolle, freut mich und alles klar.

@alle: wenn jemand in Ulmen einsteigt und auch bis dort mit dem Auto fährt, würde ich dies gerne als Verpflegungsstation nutzen. Siehe Team III Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo John,
bei mir ist das WE noch nicht ganz fix, bin dann eigentlich nicht hier, muß ich schauen, ob das klappt. 

Was ist denn mit den Ringfahrern los? Sind die schon wieder unter den Lebenden  ?

grüße


----------



## route61 (29. Juli 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, schau mal in die Ausschreibung
> 120km -> komplette Strecke (ist bestimmt nicht für jeden geeignet)
> 90km -> ab Ahrbrück
> 20km -> ab Ulmen (Anreise z.B. mit dem Auto, zurück mit dem Bus + Auto)
> ...



Ich glaube mit etwas Training, Schonung und Klickies könnte ich die 120 km schaffen
Für den ersten Teil bis Ahrbrück bräuchten ich noch einen anderen Bremser. Freiwillige? Wolle taugt als Bremser nicht, wenn ich dabei bin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2014)

Oha, Bertram und Klickies !


----------



## Trekki (30. Juli 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Für den ersten Teil bis Ahrbrück bräuchten ich noch einen anderen Bremser. Freiwillige? Wolle taugt als Bremser nicht, wenn ich dabei bin.


Bremsen geht nur, wenn wir dann früher losfahren. Ich bin die Strecke von 9-19h gefahren, dabei 8h im Sattel. Mit Start um 8h, letzter Bus um 21.08h und (hoffentlich) keine Navi-Such-Pause ist die Gesamtzeit nicht allzu grosszügig. Für Wolle und blitzfitz passt es bestimmt.


----------



## sinux (1. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oha, Bertram und Klickies !


Jepp, da erinnere ich mich an so einige Slapstick Momente...


----------



## route61 (1. August 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Jepp, da erinnere ich mich an so einige Slapstick Momente...


 
Slapstick? So lustig fand ich das garnicht, als ihr alle abgehauen seid, anstatt mir halt zu geben. Steinbachtalsperre direkt nach dem kurzen Downhill. Das Cleat am Schuh hatte sich etwas gelöst weswegen ich sehr schlecht aus dem Pedal kam. Das passiert mir mittlerweilen nichtmehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. August 2014)

wg. Sonntag= IG schauen, hüpfen üben...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2014)

Ey Bertram, bleib ma locka. Man(n) muss auch mal über sich selber lachen können! Material ist nicht an allem schuld, es liegt nich an der Badehose wenn der Bauer beim Sprung in den Pool nass wird! 

Und das sowas nichmehr passiert glaub ich nicht,  den unachtsam ist jeder mal irgendwann,  oder?


----------



## Trekki (1. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und das sowas nichmehr passiert glaub ich nicht,  den unachtsam ist jeder mal irgendwann,  oder?


Korrekt.
Ich fahre seit dem Sommer 1990 SPD und habe doch letzen Sommer den Klassiker gemacht: an der Ampel angehalten, nicht ausgeklickt, der Länge nach hingelegt.


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2014)

Einige wollen ja morgen zum hüpfen nach Belgien.
Mir wäre eher nach Tour.
Jemand um 11 an der Ruine?


----------



## Sandmann (2. August 2014)

Wir sind dabei und freuen uns auf eine bislang noch nicht erschlossene Gegend


----------



## meg-71 (2. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Dart (2. August 2014)

Wir werden morgen auch mal wieder an der Burg aufschlagen


----------



## Redfraggle (2. August 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen auch mal wieder an der Burg aufschlagen


 Ja schön,da werden wir ja doch noch ein Trüppchen!


----------



## route61 (2. August 2014)

Burg hört sich vernünftig an ...

@schraeg: hast ja recht. Jeder muss mal die Erfahrung machen, der mit Klickies anfängt und wie Trekki ist es mir auch schon gegangen. Allerdings auch andersrum: Als ich die Five Ten Schuhe neu hatte auf den Flat Pedalen habe ich erstmal zur Seite gedreht beim Absteigen, weil sich das so anfühlte, als wär' ich eingeklickt


----------



## Handlampe (3. August 2014)

Wieder ein herrlicher Tag auf dem Rad mit so einigen (feuchten) Highlights.







Später mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. August 2014)

Alle heile zurück aus den filthies 

Neu: Eingang ist wieder an der alten Stelle!

DropBatterie oben repariert, eine neue Linie oben rechts plus neue Sprünge.

Leider einige Stellen mit Sand statt Erde ausgebessert, nicht unbedingt besser zu fahren 


Grüsse


----------



## Sandmann (3. August 2014)

Ein super Tag wenn auch ein wenig feucht. Die Klamotten sind bereits alle in der Waschmaschine  und die Fiveten mit Zeitung ausgestopft. 
Ein großes danke an den Guide und gerne mal wieder mit so einer netten Truppe.


----------



## Dart (3. August 2014)

Schönes Bild, Uwe! Ja, das war wieder mal nach langer Abstinenz (für uns) eine tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern an die Ahr, auch wenn es besonders zum Schluss doch ziemlich nass wurde.

Vielen Dank an den Guide und bis bald
Anja und Jörg


----------



## Biker-Ben (3. August 2014)

Hallo und nochmal danke für Euren Tipp. Werde demnächst mal schauen, dass ich dabei bin. 

Gruß Benny


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2014)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hallo und nochmal danke für Euren Tipp. Werde demnächst mal schauen, dass ich dabei bin.
> 
> Gruß Benny


Mach das-wir freuen uns immer über Neuzugänge!

@Carsten -schön,daß ihr alle ganz geblieben seid.Deine Infos zur Strecke hatte uns Dein Namensvetter
Schon gegeben.


----------



## Handlampe (3. August 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den heutigen Wasserspielen:






Man achte auf die zweite Person von rechts: Ein Superheld hat sich  bei unserer Reise durch die Fluten zu uns gesellt: Milkglaces-Man


























...und zum Abschluss ein Bild ganz ohne Wasser:





Hat trotzdem viel Laune gemacht. Wenn das Wasser dann erstmal in den Schuhen steht, ist eh alles egal. Wenn dazwischen dann die Sonne wieder raus kommt und das Wasser wohl temperiert ist macht die Sache um so mehr Spaß.
Wieder mal ne tolle Truppe hat die Wasserläufe an Tomburg und Ahr unsicher gemacht.


----------



## route61 (4. August 2014)

In der Tat: Eine Super Tour. Wenn mir jemand gesagt hätte, "Du fährst eine MTB Tour und wirst viermal nass und hast trotzdem Spaß":
Ich hätte ihm geglaubt. Mit den Tomburgern ist nichts unmöglich. Was sich zunächst unmöglich anhörte, hat sich als real erwiesen. Du wirst pitsche-patsche nass und hast Spass dabei. Beweise?

Lauter ernste Mienen





Uphill the Steinerberg ... (nach Vischel- und Ahrtal)




Raindrops fallin'





Noch 'nen  Kaffee?





Die Hohe Acht. Woher hat die eigentlich ihren Namen?





Steinerberg oder was?






In Deckung ...





der Häuptling kommt





Schrock links, Wurzelkehre, blos weg ...





"Bleib unten, ist gleich vorbei ..."





Da ist es ja, das Ventilkäppchen!





Nochmal eine Aussicht auf Altenahr





Und runter geht's:























Einer muss ja immer in die Kamera schauen ...





nahezu getrockneter Vischelmatsch





Der richtige Riecher ...





Die restlichen Bilder erspar' ich Euch.
Vorerst ...


----------



## Dart (4. August 2014)

Uwe und Bertram,

tolle Fotos, ich mag ja das mit dem getrockneten Vischelmatsch


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2014)

fango deluxe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (4. August 2014)

Tolle Bilder von Eurer gestrigen Tour. 

Was fahrt Ihr denn so? Also eher Tour oder nehmt Ihr alles an Trails mit? Was brauch ich denn an Fitness und technischen Können? 

VG Benny


----------



## Sandmann (4. August 2014)

Schöne Fotos und sehr treffend


----------



## ultra2 (4. August 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> ...ich mag ja das mit dem getrockneten Vischelmatsch



Gibs zu, du darfst auch garnix anderes sagen.


----------



## Dart (4. August 2014)




----------



## Trekki (4. August 2014)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr denn so? Also eher Tour oder nehmt Ihr alles an Trails mit? Was brauch ich denn an Fitness und technischen Können?


Die Streckenwahl richtet sich immer nach dem Guide. Wenn handlampe dabei ist werden nur die Waldautobahnen ausgelassen, alles andere kommt unter die Räder. Die Schlüsselstellen werden - wie Du auch in den Fotos siehst - geübt. Wenn andere Guiden wird es anders laufen.
Gleich für alle Touren ist: Du muss gute Laune und ein funktionsfähiges Rad mitbringen. Auch ein Helm wird verlangt, weitere Schutzausrüstung (Schoner, Handschuhe) ist OK. Ab Oktober ist Licht empfehlenswert.

Als Kondition solltest Du eine Tagestour aushalten. Dies sind ca. 5h im Sattel, Pausen sind ausreichend und werden nach Bedarf eingelegt, eine Einkehr ist normal. Da Kondition leider nicht in SI-Einheiten dargestellt werden können kann ich hier keine genauere Angabe machen. Aber eine 1000Höhenmeter Tour kommt schon mal vor. Mit Olli oder mir als Guide auch mehr  - diese Guides müssen dann ausgebremst werden. D.h.: sag an, wenn es nicht passt. Eine Lösung findet sich.

Technisches können: wenn Du die Schlüsselstellen nicht fahren willst oder kannst, ist es immer OK abzusteigen. Da lacht Dich keiner für aus, Du wirst hier auch nicht gedrängt es doch zu fahren. S0 und S1 wird aber schon fahrend erwartet.

-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (4. August 2014)

Hier bitte für sich quälende Mountainbiker abstimmen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1675278?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (4. August 2014)

Okay, klingt ganz gut. Bin gespannt aufs erste Mal. Weiß leider noch nicht, wann ich den nächsten Sonntag Zeit habe.


----------



## looooop (4. August 2014)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Okay, klingt ganz gut. Bin gespannt aufs erste Mal. Weiß leider noch nicht, wann ich den nächsten Sonntag Zeit habe.


... aufs erste Mal war ich auch gespannt .... ist aber schon ne Weile her ..... wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei.....


----------



## route61 (4. August 2014)

Eins hätt ich noch ...




und noch eins





Uphill Reimerzhoven










Schickes Teil, für in die Eisdiele oder ins Café zu fahren





Kurz vor dem Ziel erwischte uns noch ein Platzregen















Bis die Tage ...


----------



## Biker-Ben (5. August 2014)

Hui, da sehe ich ja meine Bikes auf einem Bild. ;-)


----------



## route61 (5. August 2014)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hui, da sehe ich ja meine Bikes auf einem Bild. ;-)


Die beiden lesen hier bestimmt mit und lassen sich nie mehr in der Scheune (Café) blicken. Den einen habe ich allerdings fotografiert.

Schau mal in meinem Album. Auf dem Bild IMG1097 ist der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille drauf, der mit dem schwarzen Rad kam. Seine Begleiterin fuhr das blaugrüne.


----------



## Biker-Ben (6. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Die beiden lesen hier bestimmt mit und lassen sich nie mehr in der Scheune (Café) blicken. Den einen habe ich allerdings fotografiert.
> 
> Schau mal in meinem Album. Auf dem Bild IMG1097 ist der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille drauf, der mit dem schwarzen Rad kam. Seine Begleiterin fuhr das blaugrüne.


Der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille auf dem schwarzen Bike war ich und auf dem anderen Bike meine Partnerin. Beide Bikes sind von mir. Und warum sollten wir nicht mehr ins Café Scheune gehen? Ist doch toll da.


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2014)

Die Scheune ist doch der einzige Grund ein TT Tour mitzufahren


----------



## route61 (6. August 2014)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille auf dem schwarzen Bike war ich und auf dem anderen Bike meine Partnerin. Beide Bikes sind von mir. Und warum sollten wir nicht mehr ins Café Scheune gehen? Ist doch toll da.


 
Ich dachte die Bikes wären Dir geklaut worden und der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille ist der Dieb. Und nun, da Du wüsstest, wo Du suchen musst, würdest Du den Typen erwischen, wenn er nochmal in die "Scheune" kommt.


In der Tat ist das toll da. Vor allem, wenn man mit netten Leuten hin geht/fährt.


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2014)

meine Fresse, hat es bei Euch geschüttet... Chapeu, dass ihr auf dem Rad geblieben seid!

Hoffe, am WE wird´s in der Pfalz besser, meine Planung geht wohl gerade den Bach runter 

schönen Gruß
C


----------



## Biker-Ben (6. August 2014)

Hihi, da hätte ich durchaus anders reagiert als so. 

Normalerweise habe ich auch ein professionelleres Bike-Outfit an. ;-)

War ja eher inkognito, ohne Helm aber mit Biker-Short und Five Ten's... ;-)
Ach und Sonnenbrille, eine zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Bikes wären Dir geklaut worden und der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille ist der Dieb. Und nun, da Du wüsstest, wo Du suchen musst, würdest Du den Typen erwischen, wenn er nochmal in die "Scheune" kommt.
> 
> 
> In der Tat ist das toll da. Vor allem, wenn man mit netten Leuten hin geht/fährt.



Soll ich dir noch ein paar große Paddel kaufen zum zurückrudern?


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2014)

Oder einen Fett Pool?


----------



## route61 (6. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Soll ich dir noch ein paar große Paddel kaufen zum zurückrudern?


Gerne, ich befürchte nur, dass es so große Paddel nur als Sonderanfertigung gibt ... 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Oder einen Fett Pool?


Nee, das is wahr! Auch wenn ich später starke Zweifel bekam ...



Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hihi, da hätte ich durchaus anders reagiert als so.
> 
> Normalerweise habe ich auch ein professionelleres Bike-Outfit an. ;-)
> 
> ...



Hast doch die TT-Trikots gesehen. Hätt'st Dich ja mal bemerkbar machen können. Wär bestimmt lustig geworden.

Ich hab' nur geseh'n, dass Ihr keine Helme hattet und hab Euch ab da nicht mehr ernst genommen. Hab wohl noch bemerkt, dass Ihr interessiert geguckt habt, aber als ihr den Dreck an unseren Rädern bemerkt hattet, das Interesse verloren.

Seid Ihr eigentlich auch nass geworden auf dem Heimweg?


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wieder ein herrlicher Tag auf dem Rad mit so einigen (feuchten) Highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das möcht ich in Öl gemalt...


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2014)

Und das mit Pippi Langstrumpf auch... Wenn möglich mit Onkel....


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Gerne, ich befürchte nur, dass es so große Paddel nur als Sonderanfertigung gibt ...
> 
> 
> Nee, das is wahr! Auch wenn ich später starke Zweifel bekam ...
> ...


Er hat sich bemerkbar gemacht,daher der Post im Tomburgfred,auf den ich ihn aufmerksam gemacht habe.
Grüße Barbara vom falschen account


----------



## route61 (6. August 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Er hat sich bemerkbar gemacht,daher der Post im Tomburgfred,auf den ich ihn aufmerksam gemacht habe.
> Grüße Barbara vom falschen account


Sorry, habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
Ben, Du bist entlastet.


----------



## Biker-Ben (7. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Gerne, ich befürchte nur, dass es so große Paddel nur als Sonderanfertigung gibt ...
> 
> 
> Nee, das is wahr! Auch wenn ich später starke Zweifel bekam ...
> ...



Jepp, hab Euch vor Eurer Abreise angesprochen. ;-)

Hab mir das Litville mal etwas genauer angesehen. Meine Bikes und ich haben dieses Jahr oft genug auch so ausgesehen. Nass geworden bin ich auch etliche Male.

Wir wohnen nun in Altendorf. Quasi von der Scheune aus ein mal durch den Wald den Hügel runter. Wollten dort nur was essen und sind gemütlich gefahren. Deshalb kein Helm. Sonst immer. Jaaa, ich weiß...

Als wir gerade los wollten, fing der starke Regen an. Da mussten wir 15min warten und sind dann los. Wenn wir flott gefahren wären, hätten wir sicher so ausgesehen wie ihr. So ging es einigermaßen. Aber etwas nass und dreckig waren wir auch.


----------



## yogi71 (8. August 2014)

Die einen sind in der Pfalz und trinken momentan leckeren Wein bei trockenem Wetter. Und ich??? Radel in einer Regenpause durch den Matsch.
Guckst Du hier.

Euch morgen trockene Trails und viel Spaß.

Gruß
Jürgenhttp://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/2014/08/lane-regenpause.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (8. August 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die einen sind in der Pfalz und trinken momentan leckeren Wein bei trockenem Wetter. Und ich??? Radel in einer Regenpause durch den Matsch.
> Guckst Du hier.
> 
> Euch morgen trockene Trails und viel Spaß.
> ...


Schöne Tour hast Du da gemacht.

Eines würde mich interessieren: Wie schnell bist Du geworden (vom Martinsstuhl) runter zum Forsthaus Steinbach? 55? 60? 65?


----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Eines würde mich interessieren: Wie schnell bist Du geworden (vom Martinsstuhl) runter zum Forsthaus Steinbach? 55? 60? 65?



58km/h war nass deshalb etwas vorsichtig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. August 2014)

Oh, man, Geschwindigkeitsfeilscherei, das hatte ich das letzte mal als mir einer seine bahnbrechenden Top-Speeds seiner Rüttelplatte verkaufen wollte !

Ich hatte zuletzt nen Fisch an der Angel der war min.2m lang


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2014)

Außer dem Wein ist hier in der Pfalz alles trocken...obwohl...der kann auch trocken sein. 
Ich sitze hier gerade in einer hübschen Straußenwirtschaft in St. Martin und schütte mich zu, während sich der Rest noch auf dem Kalmit vergnügt. 
Mein Rad hat nur eine Abfahrt gehalten, dann flog mir irgendetwas Böses in die Speichen:
Schaltwerk krumm, Schaltauge abgerissen, 6 Speichen zerrissen. 
Da hat es nur noch zum Heimrollen gereicht. :-(


----------



## Sandmann (9. August 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Außer dem Wein ist hier in der Pfalz alles trocken...obwohl...der kann auch trocken sein.
> Ich sitze hier gerade in einer hübschen Straußenwirtschaft in St. Martin und schütte mich zu, während sich der Rest noch auf dem Kalmit vergnügt.
> Mein Rad hat nur eine Abfahrt gehalten, dann flog mir irgendetwas Böses in die Speichen:
> Schaltwerk krumm, Schaltauge abgerissen, 6 Speichen zerrissen.
> Da hat es nur noch zum Heimrollen gereicht. :-(


Mist das braucht man ja nicht unbedingt wenn man so einen Ausflug macht. Und nun, gibt's ne' Alternative? Wir waren heute in Altenahr und Umgebung und ich hab einige Stellen wiedererkannt  heute bei bestem Wetter und nicht so nass. 
Wünsche dann wenigstens noch n'leckeren Wein.


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2014)

Die Cochem-Fahrer sind wieder zurück. War eine schöne Tour, Bilder und Bericht folgen nach dem duschen.

@Handlampe : sehr ärgerlich das ganze. Plan B "Wandern"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2014)

Ich fahre morgen um 9.30 Uhr Richtung Ville, jemand Lust? Los geht es pünktlich ab Yogi's Home.


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuletzt nen Fisch an der Angel der war min.2m lang



Ich habe immerhin Fotos von heute gemacht. War eine lange Tour, deshalb nur 58.58km/h max


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. August 2014)

Oh man, das is ja wie penisvergleich! 

Hast du wenigstens den Bertram heile mit nach Hause gebracht ?


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2014)

Penisvergleich - so wollte ich meine Collage zuerst nennen.

Es sind alle heile wieder zurück gekommen, Bertram hat aber gekniffen. Aber auch dies ist fotografisch festgehalten




Startaufstellung




der Verpflegungspunkt




Ankunft Hohe Acht




Oberhalb vom Ulmener Maar




alle wieder zurück

Vom Regen habe ich nichts dokumentiert, war aber auch nicht der Rede wert. Auf der Nase habe ich einen Sonnenbrand bekommen.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (9. August 2014)

immer wieder herrlich - kurze hose und überschuhe...


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2014)

Ja, war warm aber dafür trocken.


----------



## sun909 (9. August 2014)

Uwe: Mensch, da hast du aber tief in die Kiste gegriffen... 

Hättest du gestern mal gemacht, dann hätte ich dir heute noch ein neues gebracht!

Scherz beiseite, wirst du auch grad genug von haben, lass dich morgen ins Schwimmbad bzw vorher an die Tanke fahren und gönn dir Bierchen und paar Bikebravos.

Dem Rest eine unfallfreie Zeit und schöne Grüße, auch von Mirja

@john: schöne Fotos, toll, dass ihr es geschafft habt! 

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2014)

Auf der Cochem Tour hatte ich noch eine Überraschung eingeplant, leider wurde ich überrascht - der Wasserfall war weg.
So hatte ich es mir vorgestellt




Leider konnte ich den beiden Mitfahrern nur ein Rinnsaal zeigen, wo 2 Wochen vorher es heftig zur Sache ging.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2014)

An derEndert selber ist doch auch noch ein Wasserfall, oder seit ihr da dran vorbei gedübelt ?


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2014)

Ja, da bin ich ohne anhalten vorbei gefahren weil ich dachte, der Zufluss-Wasserfall ist interessanter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (10. August 2014)

Hi John,

noch mal vielen Dank für die schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour! Es war klasse. 
Das mit dem Sonnenbrand habe ich nicht gemerkt, bis dann meine Tochter meinte "Du hast aber eine rote Nase!". 

Bis demnächst wieder,
Ralf


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2014)

Danke fürs Lob.
Bei mir war es meine Frau, die meine rote Nase bemerkte. Unsere Beine waren ja auch mit Lichschutzfaktor 247 geschützt, da konnte nichts passieren.


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2014)

rote nase nach ner moseltour, aha...


----------



## route61 (11. August 2014)

@Trekki, blitzfitz, cyclopath: Glaubt mir, ich hätte Euch gerne eingebremst. Wenigstens ab Ahrbrück, hatte aber ein Event (Besuch) zuhause, das sehr schön gelaufen ist. Freut mich jedenfalls, dass Ihr Spaß hattet. 16er Schnitt muss ich aber auch erst mal meinem Knie beibringen.

Was das Benchmarking abelangt: Es ging mir nicht darum, nach Geschwindigkeitsrekorden zu animieren, sondern Schraeg dazu, seinen Tipp zu wiederholen, den er Günni zur MTB14 von Münstereifel in der IG gegeben hatte: Nach dem Martinsstuhl und der Landstr. links und wieder rechts abzubiegen und durch das Tal runterzufahren. Das lässt sich mittlerweilen wieder ganz gut fahren. Würde ich der HM-Vernichtung über Asphalt vorziehen.

@Handlampe: Shit happens. Diesmal hats Dich erwischt, aber so richtig. Hoffentlich hast Du trotzdem etwas Spaß gehabt im PW. Und für die Zukunft weniger Pech!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Was das Benchmarking abelangt: Es ging mir nicht darum, nach Geschwindigkeitsrekorden zu animieren, sondern Schraeg dazu, seinen Tipp zu wiederholen, den er Günni zur MTB14 von Münstereifel in der IG gegeben hatte: Nach dem Martinsstuhl und der Landstr. links und wieder rechts abzubiegen und durch das Tal runterzufahren. Das lässt sich mittlerweilen wieder ganz gut fahren. Würde ich der HM-Vernichtung über Asphalt vorziehen.


 
in echt jetz ? Als ich Anfang des Jahres da war war die Piste ganz schön vom Harvester zerschossen.
Dem Catstones geht übrigends wieder seit einigen Wochen, allerdings nicht zu vergleichen mit vorher ! ca. 4m breit jetzt und noch jede menge Geäst


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2014)

Catstones ist wirklich nicht mehr schön.Ich hoffe das wächst schnell wieder etwas zu.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. August 2014)

Ist noch gar nicht so lange her das uns da mal jemand angesprochen hatte von wegen "Naturschutzgebiet" und "sensible Natur" und blablabla. Wenn ich den nochmal treffe lach ich mal kräftig !


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2014)

Der ist gut, da ist doch vieles durchgepflügt worden, das gleiche im Hardtwald. Böser MTB´er


----------



## sinux (11. August 2014)

Zum Thema der "verlorenen Pfade" kann man ja nun auch den WW37 in den Dutch Mountains von N. Richtung Abenden zählen. Ab den letzten Häusern im Wald gesperrt und durch Bäume & Geäst verwüstet. Da hängt auch so ein Gemeinschaftsschild vom Eigentümer und Eifelverein "Fahrräder und MTB verboten".... Dieses Schild findet sich dann auch in Abenden beim Traileinstieg wieder.
Alternativweg (auch verboten) führt dann fast bis runter zur Rur und dann wieder links ab, bis man auf den WW37 wieder stößt.
Nachdem ich vor geraumer Zeit da mal ne geguidete, offizielle (=bezahlte) Tour, Aachener Anbieter mit gaaaaanz vielen Holländern im Schlepp, gesehen hab, war schon zu erwarten, dass so was kurz über lang kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2014)

Guckst du hier Knackige Trails um Düren, Kreuzau und der Eifel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. August 2014)

Denke auch das es über kurz oder lang dort noch mehr zu Sperrungen kommen wird !
Das "Enduro-Geschwür" wird schon das übrige dazu leisten !


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denke auch das es über kurz oder lang dort noch mehr zu Sperrungen kommen wird !
> Das "Enduro-Geschwür" wird schon das übrige dazu leisten !


Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das heute weit aus mehr Leute MTB fahren als noch vor 5 oder 10 Jahren. 
Wenn ihr wieder eine Sportart machen wollt die viel weniger betreiben dann wechselt zu Moto Cross.


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wieder eine Sportart machen wollt die viel weniger betreiben dann wechselt zu Moto Cross.



viel schlimmer ist das gezeter der fußgänger dann auch nicht mehr. vor allem hört mans nicht...


----------



## Handlampe (11. August 2014)

War das wieder ein feines WE im Pfälzer Wald.
Später folgen noch ein paar weitere Bilder.


----------



## route61 (11. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> in echt jetz ? Als ich Anfang des Jahres da war war die Piste ganz schön vom Harvester zerschossen.
> ...



Ja, Anfang des Jahres sah der Weg echt übel aus, kaum fahrbar. Bin den vor einpaar Wochen nochmal gefahren, der war wieder fast in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (12. August 2014)

So Freunde des Full Face und der Protektoren ! 
Am Sonntag fahren wir zum Flowtrail nach Stromberg. Werden so gegen 10 Uhr am P3 sein. Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, wenn nicht teile es aber hier mit! Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen !;-)

Schönen Tag noch und viele Grüße ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> So Freunde des Full Face und der Protektoren !
> Am Sonntag fahren wir zum Flowtrail nach Stromberg. Werden so gegen 10 Uhr am P3 sein. Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, wenn nicht teile es aber hier mit! Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen !;-)
> 
> Schönen Tag noch und viele Grüße ...


Wer ist denn wir?


----------



## Stumpi29 (12. August 2014)

@Stunt-beck 
Ein Kumpel von mir und die Bekannte, die du schon aus Willingen kennst ! ;-) Britta und ich bis jetzt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2014)

Ok, dann bestell deiner Bekannten mal schöne Grüße von mir. Ist ja ne sehr nette. Wir können leider nicht. Euch viel Spaß und trockene Trails.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2014)

Noch Eins aus der Pfalz:


----------



## shmee (12. August 2014)

Geiles Bild Uwe!



Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2014)

In Fussnähe zum Hotel - duck weg


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Geiles Bild Uwe!
> 
> 
> 
> Wo ist das denn genau?



Das ist der Helmbachweiher. 
Irgendwo im Nigendwo mitten im PW. 
Sehr hübsch gelegen Inc. kleinem Kiosk für eine kleine Pause. Die hatten wir uns nach einer feinen (neuen) Abfahrt mit Kletterei über Holzrodungsgebiet auch verdient.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das ist der Helmbachweiher.
> Irgendwo im Nigendwo mitten im PW.
> Sehr hübsch gelegen Inc. kleinem Kiosk für eine kleine Pause. Die hatten wir uns nach einer feinen (neuen) Abfahrt mit Kletterei über Holzrodungsgebiet auch verdient.


 Ja supergeiler Trail!Hoffentlich räumen die bald mal das Holz weg,daß drüberklettern war schon etwas abenteuerlich.Uwe hätte da auch ein paar Fotos!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (13. August 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> @Stunt-beck
> Ein Kumpel von mir und die Bekannte, die du schon aus Willingen kennst ! ;-) Britta und ich bis jetzt.



Genau, Sonntag gehts nach Stromberg!!! 
Kommt sonst noch wer mit?
Je mehr, je lustiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. August 2014)

Hi,
bin Sonntag eher im Tourenmodus 

Euch viel Spaß, hoffentlich ist es trocken!

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin Sonntag eher im Tourenmodus
> 
> Euch viel Spaß, hoffentlich ist es trocken!
> ...


Das Wetter schreckt mich sowohl vor dem einen und dem anderen!
(Tour oder Stromberg)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2014)

Keine Bange Barbara, Sonntag wirds gutes Wetter geben !


----------



## Dart (13. August 2014)

Wir sind dieses Wochenende ganz raus


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2014)

Gibt weniger Regen am WE... 

Neues Rad schon da?

Grüße

PS: aus Konditionsgründen würde ich Glüder ins Auge fassen. Jemand Lust, mit Schonern mitzukommen?


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt weniger Regen am WE...
> 
> Neues Rad schon da?
> 
> ...


 Rädchen kommt heute.Wenn's Wetter
passt,wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt weniger Regen am WE... : aus Konditionsgründen würde ich Glüder ins Auge fassen. Jemand Lust, mit Schonern mitzukommen?



Wäre das auch was für mich mit 120 mm? Grüße Bernd


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2014)

Hi Bernd,
mit MFG schon. Kommt man mit Öfis schlecht hin...

120mm und Mut passt schon. Teils ggf. kurz schieben 

grüße!


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2014)

Wir sind auch ganz raus dieses We.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2014)

Ob ich nach Stromberg mitfahre hängt davon ab ob mein YT bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt weniger Regen am WE...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ich komme dann auch mit, Andrea muß ich noch fragen, ob sie auch lust hat.
Gruß Wolle


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ob ich nach Stromberg mitfahre hängt davon ab ob mein YT bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist.



Hi Uwe,
wie besprochen, kannst gerne HR und Schaltwerk sonst so lange von mir haben. 
Mirja fährt morgen früh gen Bornheim, da könntest du dir das abholen...
grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. August 2014)

Auch Hi Uwe,
falls Ihr Euch verfehlt, ein X.0-Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig und ein X12-kompatibles Hinterrad kann ich Dir auch leihen. Abholung ggf. in Endenich. 

Ich will am WE aber nicht weiter als bis zur Burg. Nur mal so zur Ankündigung.

Gruß Helge


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2014)

Argh,
X12 hab ich nicht. Sorry...
Dann Helge vor 
Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. August 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Genau, Sonntag gehts nach Stromberg!!!
> Kommt sonst noch wer mit?
> Je mehr, je lustiger.


Hmm, Lust hätte ich, bräuchte aber eine MFG; hat vielleicht jemand einen Platz frei? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (14. August 2014)

Wollen auch nach Stromberg am SO, siehe "Anfänger"treff


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2014)

Mit nem X12Hinterrad könnte ich dir auch aushelfen, Uwe.
Nur leider kein Schaltwerk da.


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. August 2014)

Technik die 12.: 

Sorry, hatte beim Uwe ne Steckachse gesehen. Laut yt-industries.com ist das aber 135x12er also passt mein Hinterrad nicht.


----------



## sun909 (15. August 2014)

Hi Barbara,
neues Rädchen da?

Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> neues Rädchen da?
> 
> Grüße



Wat gibbet denn?


----------



## sun909 (15. August 2014)

Dreirad


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2014)

Papperlapapp Carsten... Los laß mal einen Erwachsenen antworten...


----------



## shmee (15. August 2014)

135x12 Hinterrad hätte ich, kannste dir heute Abend mitnehmen. Jetzt bin ich ja hin- und hergerissen, wollte eigentlich gern noch mal Tourchen ab Burg fahren, aber wenn alle nach Stromberg wollen...


----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2014)

Nö,aber laut Track ans Trace kommt es dann heute,hoffentlich!
Ein YT Capra,natürlich wunderschön!


----------



## Trekki (15. August 2014)

170mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nö,aber laut Track ans Trace kommt es dann heute,hoffentlich!
> Ein YT Capra,natürlich wunderschön!



Sehr schick Glückwunsch


----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> 170mm?



160 mm reichen mir-denke ich!



ultra2 schrieb:


> Sehr schick Glückwunsch



Danke.Hab ich auch lange d'rauf hingearbeitet!Supergeil!


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2014)

Oh aus, caprabon, mit boss federung und midsize laufräder, ist das denn überhaupt kompatibel zum wisskirch`schem reparaturstandard??


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Oh aus, caprabon, mit boss federung und midsize laufräder, ist das denn überhaupt kompatibel zum wisskirch`schem reparaturstandard??



Sie ist ja (noch??) keine Wisskirchen. Also wird sie es auch nicht direkt kaputt machen.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (15. August 2014)

Hallo Barbara,

hey, was muss man da lesen - whau, geile Kiste. Jetzt muss ich dich in Zukunft wohl bergab immer vorlassen, oder?
Bis bald hoffentlich mit der nächsten "Pärchen-Tour"?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. August 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Genau, Sonntag gehts nach Stromberg!!!
> Kommt sonst noch wer mit?
> Je mehr, je lustiger.



Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Stumpi29 (16. August 2014)

Da die Wetterprognose Stromberg für Morgen trocken aussieht, sind wir ca. um 10 Uhr vor Ort am P3!

Wer sich sonst noch alles anschließt, weiß ich leider nicht wirklich...


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2014)

Um die Verwirrung nicht komplett zu machen: für Glüder (Barbara, Wolfgang,+wer noch Bock hat), bitte bei den Dienstagsfahrern schauen.

Euch in Stromberg viel Spass,nojokes


----------



## meg-71 (16. August 2014)

Tendenzen und Präferenzen für morgen ? Ich wäre morgen an der Burg.


Gruß der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. August 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Da die Wetterprognose Stromberg für Morgen trocken aussieht, sind wir ca. um 10 Uhr vor Ort am P3!
> 
> Wer sich sonst noch alles anschließt, weiß ich leider nicht wirklich...



Hätte Lust, bräuchte aber jemand der mich mitnimmt ...


----------



## ollinist (16. August 2014)

Same for me, würde gerne, hab aber das Auto nicht am Sonntag


----------



## ollinist (16. August 2014)

Hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber hier sind noch ein Paar Fotos aus der Pfalz, hab leider nicht viele gemacht, und wirklich gelungen sind sie auch nicht, aber ich möchte sie euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Stumpi29 (16. August 2014)

Mein Auto ist leider voll ! Sonst könnte noch jmd mit nehmen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber hier sind noch ein Paar Fotos aus der Pfalz, hab leider nicht viele gemacht, und wirklich gelungen sind sie auch nicht, aber ich möchte sie euch nicht vorenthalten.




Das zweite ist doch Super 
Da kommt die Action voll gut rüber und gute Haltungsnoten der Dame


----------



## shmee (16. August 2014)

Also da es heute ja weitgehend trocken war und für morgen der Regen auch erst wieder gen Abend angekündigt ist, sag ich mal: Wenn es nicht aus Eimern kübelt bin ich um 11 an der Burg.

@Rosinantenfahrt wenn du auch Lust auf eine Tour an der Tomburg hast anstatt Stromberg nehme ich dich gern mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STW08 (16. August 2014)

bin auch an der Burg. Muss ja mein bike irgendwie klein kriegen das ich ein neues bekomme. )))


----------



## meg-71 (16. August 2014)

Ich habe noch eine Zusage von Helge und der ollinist kommt auch. Der Plan ist Richtung Steinbachtalsperre, Schrebentrail ,Ameisentrail und dann einen Trail bei Kreuzweingarten den Angelo mir letztens gezeigt hat.

Also dann bis morgen es grüßt der meg


----------



## STW08 (16. August 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Zusage von Helge und der ollinist kommt auch. Der Plan ist Richtung Steinbachtalsperre, Schrebentrail ,Ameisentrail und dann einen Trail bei Kreuzweingarten den Angelo mir letztens gezeigt hat.
> 
> Also dann bis morgen es grüßt der meg


 wie soll ich da mein bike klein kriegen? Da werde eher ich matsch.....


----------



## meg-71 (17. August 2014)

Ich könnt kotzen. Leider im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Bin also raus für heute, so leid wie es mir tut.
Ich wünsche euch viel spaß bei dem schönen Wetter.

Gruß der meg


----------



## STW08 (17. August 2014)

gute Besserung!!!


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2014)

Ach Meg,
was suchst du dir denn den heiligen sonnigen Sonntag denn für so was aus  ?

Gute Besserung!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2014)

Das war bestimmt der Yogi das du jetzt Brechreitz hast !
Der hat Woodoo gemacht damit du nich seine Trails in Kreuzweingarten fährst ! 

Gute Besserung trotzdem


----------



## shmee (17. August 2014)

Kinders, es war eine wunderbare absolut vollwertige TT-Tour. 

Erster Ausfall kotzender Weise vor Tourbeginn, erster Defekt mit kaputtem Pedal schon auf dem Parkplatz, mit deutlich weniger Leuten an der Burg wieder angekommen als dort losgefahren waren. Olli (Scotti) konnte nur bis 2, daher wurde gleich von der Burg weg ein Tempo angeschlagen, dass man meinte er wollte die normal ca 40-50km bis 2 runtergenudelt haben. Daher kam es dann auch nach schon 30 Mins zu ersten Ausstiegsversuchen (O-Ton Andreas: "Du Olli, ich muss mal den Meg machen.")  

Mit einiger Überredungskunst blieb er dann doch dabei, um 2 verabschiedete sich dann Olli, einer weniger. Kurz vor der Steinbach war dann bei Andreas endgültig mit Krämpfen Schicht, Ziel erreicht, einen kaputt gefahren.  Parallel dazu dann der erste Platten des Tages, repariert mit was natürlich: einem kaputten Schlauch. Gut, dass noch weitere Ersatzschläuche da waren. 

Ab der Steinbach waren wir dann auf einmal 2 mehr, hätte also mit der Gesamtzahl fast wieder hingehauen, die Kollegen Angelo und Mario verabschiedeten sich aber kurz vor der Burg, nebenbei haben wir noch den anderen Olli verloren, so dass wir insgesamt mit 3 weniger als losgefahren angekommen sind. Herrlich, ein Traum.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (17. August 2014)

Ich muss unbedingt bei euch mal mitfahren. Ist immer wieder schön zu lesen was bei euren Touren so alles passiert 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## Trekki (17. August 2014)

War offensichtlich wieder ein durchschnittlicher TT Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (17. August 2014)

Berghoch:

Oben






Aussicht auf Houverath und Effelsberg





Hahnenberg: Shmee kann alles

Sehr nette Tour war das heute. 

Wo ist eigentlich der Ollinist abgebleiben? Hat er sich schon gemeldet?


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Kinders, es war eine wunderbare absolut vollwertige TT-Tour.
> 
> Erster Ausfall kotzender Weise vor Tourbeginn, erster Defekt mit kaputtem Pedal schon auf dem Parkplatz, mit deutlich weniger Leuten an der Burg wieder angekommen als dort losgefahren waren. Olli (Scotti) konnte nur bis 2, daher wurde gleich von der Burg weg ein Tempo angeschlagen, dass man meinte er wollte die normal ca 40-50km bis 2 runtergenudelt haben. Daher kam es dann auch nach schon 30 Mins zu ersten Ausstiegsversuchen (O-Ton Andreas: "Du Olli, ich muss mal den Meg machen.")
> 
> ...



Ein Forum wo's hauptsächlich drum geht Leute loszuwerden - sollte ja eigentlich meiner Berufszunft vorbehalten bleiben... -
mir se fröstelt... Ich erinnere mich Uwe und Barbara als "Guide" mal in 'ne ausweglose Kiefernschonung oberhalb von
Alfter geführt zu haben mit Tragepassage - jedoch: datt Level scheint stark gestiegen; ohne Verlust keine Lust?!
Neien, Schalmeienklang - ohne euren Must-have-Schwund wäre Biken langweilig... Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette, der Pete.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. August 2014)

Jungs ich bin stolz auf euch!
Auch ohne den Häuptling,ne richtige TT-Tour an den Start gebracht!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2014)

Gute Tour & heute dicke Beine; @Andreas: Danke für den Schlauch, sonst hätte ich auf selbigem gestanden ....


----------



## ollinist (18. August 2014)

Ich lebe noch. bin ganz normal den Beulskopf runtergefahren und mich halt unten gewundert wo ihr hin seid ^^
Bin dann gemütlich nach Hause geradelt.


----------



## STW08 (18. August 2014)

Gerne doch! Und die dicken Beine habe ich auch. Das kommt wohl davon, dass wir jedes nur erkennbare Schlammloch mitgenommen haben.....


Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Gute Tour & heute dicke Beine; @Andreas: Danke für den Schlauch, sonst hätte ich auf selbigem gestanden ....


----------



## route61 (18. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Gute Tour & heute dicke Beine; @Andreas: Danke für den Schlauch, sonst hätte ich auf selbigem gestanden ....


 Notfalls hätten wir den geflickt, hätte halt denn noch länger gedauert.



ollinist schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch. bin ganz normal den Beulskopf runtergefahren und mich halt unten gewundert wo ihr hin seid ^^
> Bin dann gemütlich nach Hause geradelt.


 
Was ist den bei Dir "normal den Beuelskopf runter"? Ich hab wohl noch gesehen, dass du da geradeaus gefahren bist. Ich habe mich dann gewundert, wo Du bleibst und bin langsamer gefahren. Habe noch versucht die anderen aufzuhalten, die rechts herum gefahren sind Richtung Waldrand. Die waren aber schon zu weit weg. Als ich dann nach Dir fragte, sagte Angelo, Du wärst NACH dem Beuelskopf noch vor ihm gewesen.


----------



## ollinist (18. August 2014)

Rechts raus ist doch Straße?

Da gibt es kleinen Trail der parallel zur Straße verläuft, bis Runter zur großen Straße, da bin ich runter. Das ist eigentlich der Trail den wir in 99% der Fälle von da oben runterfahren. Ich dachte dann, ihr seid Richtung Michelsbrunnen (links abbiegen nach der ersten Beulskopf abfahrt) gefahren, aber da hab ich euch dann auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. August 2014)

*Die Nach-Finale-Mit-Fahrer bitte kurz in die IG sehen. Wir müssen mal schnell was entscheiden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (23. August 2014)

Morgen um 11Uhr wird ab der Tomburg gefahren, wer nicht da ist hat frei.


Gruß der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. August 2014)

TT rudeltreffen um 11 Uhr an der Ruine


----------



## AnjaR (24. August 2014)

Schade, leider zu spät gesehen.


----------



## STW08 (24. August 2014)

Sehr geile TOUR heute. Torsten und ??? (Hilfe mein Namengedächtnis) gesund an der Burg abgesetzt. Bin zwar jetzt auch fertig fuer 2 ....... Danke an die Guides... zwar etwas chaotisch aber gut.... Was so alles mit einem Youngtimer möglich ist.
LG der Andy


----------



## STW08 (24. August 2014)

ich habs wieder! Sorry Claudia.


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2014)

Es ging mal wieder in's Ahrtal, natürlich nicht direkt, sondern über einige Olis, also diverse Schleifen, dorthin.
Start wie gewöhnlich ab der Tomburg. Mit dabei einige "Materialfahrer".
Ich sag nur: Unter Carbon läuft da garnix mehr.
Im Bild: Barbara mit ihrem neuen YT Klapprad






Ein weiteres Mitglied der TT Familie, welches auf Carbon aufblüht:







Ein Bild, nach einem netten Oli durch feinsten Schlammpfad bergauf entstanden:







Übrigens ist die Äction auf dem Bild mit Micha entstanden, da dort ein Ast im Weg hing und daher die sportliche Position auf dem Bike ausgelöst hat....bei manchen Fahren...wie z.B. bei Britta...






...bei manchen war es dann aber auch nur der Gesichtsausdruck, welcher auf ein Hindernis deutete:






Hinunter in's Ahrtal gab es dann den ersten Härtetest für Mensch und Maschine in Form der ruppigen Abfahrt von der Akropolis für Barbara und das Klapprad






Ab dann wurde es dann zur Explorertour, da wir Guides ein wenig Experimentierfreudig waren.
Eine kleine Entschuldigung an unsere Gäste, da ich keinerlei Hinweise geben konnte und wollte, wie lang die Tour werden würde.
Immerhin ist eine nette, teilweise neue Auffahrt zum Dernauer Platz dabei heraus gekommen.
Am Alfred-Dahm-Turm war dann wieder bekanntes Terrain erreicht.

Daniel in einer Nikotin-Pause:






Aber es folgten weitere Probleme:

Biker ohne Bikes???







...oder doch nur ängstliche Pilzsucher mit Helmen:






Aber gut, die Teile, nach denen gesucht wurde, waren nicht essbar, sondern verzögernd. Und sie konnten auch tatsächlich gefunden werden:






....Brittas Bremsbeläge...welche nicht mehr verzögern wollten, sondern einfach nur raus : Unter dem Motto: Nieder mit dem beengenden Bremssattel....wir sind glühende Bremsscheiben so satt, wir wollen frei sein....
Die Freiheit dauerte allerdings nicht sehr lange und sie mussten zurück in ihre Gefangenschaft zwischen Splint, Bremsscheibe und Sattel....ARME BREMSBELÄGE.

Hinunter nach Dernau und dann die letzte Auffahrt hinaus aus dem Ahrtal. Nicht soo lang, dafür um so steiler.

Auf diesem Stück traffen wir dann auf Jemanden der hüpfenden Fraktion:







Ziemlich unverantwortlich sowas....ohne Fullface und Protektoren zum hüpfen zu gehen.

Auf der Höhe dann endlich TT Feeling: Gruppenteilung. Andy führte unsere Gäste Claudia und Thorsten auf direktem Weg zur Ruine.
Der Rest machte sich auf den Weg zum üblichen Scheunenbesuch....ich bin jetzt noch gesättigt....schon wieder nichts mit negativer Kalorienbilanz.
Am Ende dann Ausrollen in schöner Abendstimmung zur Tomburg:







Schön war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nullzwo11bilk (24. August 2014)

Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal wieder an euch dran hängen. 
LG die Kirschners


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2014)

Mit hoch gebührendem Reschpekt: Der Meg hatt einfach diesen Blick druff - Bilder vom ihm künden von Smaugs Einöde - und dieser
vorsorgliche Blick vom Werkstattcheffe um den Kurvenzirkel - frei nach "watt mögen 'se dahinter wieder an Material zerschunden
haben" kann kein lebender HomoSapiens so manifestieren - 3***Pic! Rock'n Roll!!!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (24. August 2014)

Ein sehr schöner Bericht, Uwe!
Meine Bremsbeläge sind auch immernoch drin. 
Jetzt kann fürs Piemont ja nix mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2014)

Bremsbeläge verloren 
Mal eine neue Pannenvariante, TT live!

@Jägerin: schau lieber nach, ob die richtig herum eingebaut sind


----------



## etClaudia (25. August 2014)

Super Bilder, Uwe und ein toller Tourenbericht! War echt eine Entdeckertour. Nur nach den ganzen Anstiegen waren wir echt fertig. Tja, die Trainingspausen haben sich eben gerächt. 

Sind aber gut zurück gekommen. Dafür noch mal vielen Dank, Andy @STW08 

Bis bald mal,
Thor & Claudia


----------



## meg-71 (25. August 2014)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte....





Biker ohne Bike und mit hängenden Köpfen....eine TeamTomburgTour kann so schön sein


es grüßt der meg


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2014)

Super schöne Fotos!


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. August 2014)

Toller Bericht und suuuuuper Bilder !


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2014)

Hallo Ihr Fast-Urlauber,
wünsche Euch gute Fahrt, tolles Wetter und untypische TT-Ausfahrten ohne Pannen und Verluste an Mitfahrern  !

Entspannte Zeit mit lecker Essen und reichlich Vino noch dazu, dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen...

Schönen Gruß, auch von Moerja
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Fast-Urlauber,
> wünsche Euch gute Fahrt, tolles Wetter und untypische TT-Ausfahrten ohne Pannen und Verluste an Mitfahrern  !
> 
> Entspannte Zeit mit lecker Essen und reichlich Vino noch dazu, dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen...
> ...


 How sweet!Vielen Dank,bis die Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (29. August 2014)

Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich den Piemont- und Finalefahrern! Viele Späße und kommt heile wieder zurück!

Angela


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich den Piemont- und Finalefahrern! Viele Späße und kommt heile wieder zurück!
> 
> Angela


Auch Dir vielen lieben Dank!
ich benenne mich jetzt um in
*Lampada di mano!*


----------



## STW08 (30. August 2014)

Hallo daheimgebliebenenichtmitgefahrene TTler. Wer kommt denn alles morgen um 11:00 Uhr an die Burg?
VG
der Andy


----------



## Trekki (30. August 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles morgen um 11:00 Uhr an die Burg?


Ich


----------



## STW08 (30. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich


Du kommst aber mit dem Rad, oder? Habe noch etwas, was ich noch zurueckgeben muss.


----------



## Trekki (30. August 2014)

Ja, ich komme mit dem Rad. Was musst Du noch zurück geben?


----------



## STW08 (31. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, ich komme mit dem Rad. Was musst Du noch zurück geben?


Deinen Träger!!


----------



## Dart (31. August 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene, wir starten heute ab ca. 11:00 ab Dernau Bf.
Krausberg, Steiner Berg und ggfs. Akropolis


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2014)

Schrock räts erömm liegen Bäume im Weg nur so zur Info, waren gestern da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (31. August 2014)

Danke für die Info,  wollten hück evver links eröm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2014)

Do künnde brenne losse


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2014)

Der offizielle TT Termin wurde heute nur schlecht angekommen - wir waren zu zweit. Teils im Regen aber auch einiges im Sonnenschein.
Grobe Tour: Wildpark, Seilbahntrail links (der Weg ist über einige Stellen weggerutscht), Steinerberg, Rech, Schwedenkopf, Kalenborn.
In Kalenborn haben wir uns getrennt da ich noch mit den Kindern ins Kino wollte und daher direkt nach Hause gefahren bin. STW08, hoffe Du bist gut zum Parkplatz zurück gekommen.
3 Wochen habt Ihr jetzt Ruhe vor mir  wg. einer langen Dienstreise.

-trekki


----------



## STW08 (2. September 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der offizielle TT Termin wurde heute nur schlecht angekommen - wir waren zu zweit. Teils im Regen aber auch einiges im Sonnenschein.
> Grobe Tour: Wildpark, Seilbahntrail links (der Weg ist über einige Stellen weggerutscht), Steinerberg, Rech, Schwedenkopf, Kalenborn.
> In Kalenborn haben wir uns getrennt da ich noch mit den Kindern ins Kino wollte und daher direkt nach Hause gefahren bin. STW08, hoffe Du bist gut zum Parkplatz zurück gekommen.
> 3 Wochen habt Ihr jetzt Ruhe vor mir  wg. einer langen Dienstreise.
> ...


hat alles funktioniert...... Habe es sogar vor dem grossen Regen geschafft. War eine gute Tour mit einem sehr angenehmen Partner!!! Vielen Dank fürs warten hier und da.
Der Andy


----------



## on any sunday (3. September 2014)

Sitze im Moment in Susa.  Falls es morgen im Bereich Stura Maira etwas lauter und staubiger wird, nicht wundern. Aber keine Panik, bin nur auf der Durchreise.   Noch viel Spass im Piemont, das Wetter dazu haben wir ja.


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. September 2014)

Hallo Liebe Tomburger,
nachdem ich mir jetzt zum zweiten Mal in einem Jahr den Arm gebrochen habe muss ich mein schönes superleichtes Liteville 601 nun mind. ein Jahr stehen lassen. Von daher würde ich es gern in liebende Hände abgeben. Falls irgendwer sowas auch schon immer mal wollte: Es hat unter 13 kg, XX1, Pike, Anbauteile aus Carbon, Formula T1.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. September 2014)

Ach herrjeh,wie hast Du das denn gemacht?Aber wieso verkaufen?Mit nach Kanada nehmen und in Whistler rocken.


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2014)

Merde merde...

Gute Besserung und behalten das gute Stück!

Jahr geht schnell rum 


Grüsse


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. September 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ach herrjeh,wie hast Du das denn gemacht?Aber wieso verkaufen?Mit nach Kanada nehmen und in Whistler rocken.



Ja ist wirklich bitter, werde in Kanada nicht radeln können. Na ja falls ihr jemanden wisst...


----------



## Normansbike (6. September 2014)

Wer ist denn morgen um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg? Würde mit Begleitung kommen.


----------



## Redfraggle (6. September 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg? Würde mit Begleitung kommen.


 Diverse Tomburger sind im Urlaub im
sonnigen Finale Ligure!Hoffe es findet sich würdige Vertretung!


----------



## STW08 (7. September 2014)

kann heute nicht..... Muss noch eine Blessur von Donnerstag auskurieren. Aber viel spass.


----------



## Trekki (7. September 2014)

bin auch im Urlaub




Wo?


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2014)

irgendein strand bei hongkong wahrscheinlich. verkaufste denen jetzt windräder?


----------



## Trekki (7. September 2014)

HK ist korrekt, mit Windrädern habe ich aber nichts am Hut.


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2014)

aber irgendwas mit strom wars doch, oder?

ps: auf den ersten blick hätte ich eh asien getippt, aber da du so schön geotaggs, dachte ich, da ist sicher was zu finden beim bild 

viel spaß noch da hinten, iß nich zuviel hund oder was auch immer die da anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahoeni (7. September 2014)

Hallo Liebe Mountainbike freunde,

ich war heute mit einem Freund bei euch am Treffpunkt an der Tomburg um 11.00 Uhr, leider war keiner da also haben wir eine schöne runde gedreht... Wir würden gerne öfters mal mit anderen (Team Tomburg) mitfahren um Leute kennen zu lernen einfach schöne Touren zu erleben usw... wie läuft das bei euch ab? kann mir einer einen Tipp geben? fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche oder nur Sonntags? leider kann ich die nächsten zwei Sonntage nicht bin in Boppard, und danach im Hürtgenwald Thomas kommt nächste Woche um 11.00 Uhr wieder zu euch ;-) ich freue mich über jeden Beitrag.

beste grüße Daniel


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2014)

Hi,
heuer ist der Großteil in Urlaub wie auch oben von Redfraggle geschrieben 

Unter der Woche spielt sich das meist bei den Gemütlichfahrern oder bei den Dienstagslangarbeitenden Donnerstagsfahrern(beides hier im Forum im Siebengebirge).

Grüsse


----------



## route61 (8. September 2014)

TT Trip 2014 Teil 1: Valle Maria

Tag 1: Coletto Sarasin






Tag 2: Monte Servagno





Tag 3: Colle Bellino





Tag 4: Monte Tibert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tag 5: Elva





Tag 6: La Gardetta/Colle Ciarbonet





Großartige Touren, wunderschöne Landschaft(en), supernette Leute, schönes Wetter ...

... was will man mehr?


----------



## Redfraggle (8. September 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> TT Trip 2014 Teil 1: Valle Maria
> 
> Tag 1: Coletto Sarasin
> 
> ...


 Sehr schöne Fotos Bertram!
Hast Recht,war ne super Woche!


----------



## route61 (8. September 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos Bertram!
> Hast Recht,war ne super Woche!


Tag 5 und 6 konnte ich keine Tragefotos finden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2014)

Sieht ja echt toll aus da 
Und feines Wetterchen hattet ihr auch 
Ich dachte nur ihr wäret zum biken dort hin gefahren ?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. September 2014)

Wandern ist ja auch mal schön. Aber was tragt Ihr denn dauernd mit Euch rum? (Tolle Fotttos und beneidenswert gutes Wetter)


----------



## route61 (8. September 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> Ich dachte nur ihr wäret zum biken dort hin gefahren ?


Wenn Du genau hinschaust, kannst Du auf dem letzten Bild zwei bergabfahrende Biker erkennen .


----------



## shmee (8. September 2014)

Was ein geiler Trip mal wieder. Das Gebiet ist echt . Leere Trails ohne Ende, gutes Wetter, noch besseres Essen und tolle Mitfahrer, was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2014)

Ihr Hammerhai-Vertriders! Bertram, mach dich auf Stress mitte Ethik-Kommission gefasst: Bei Tag 5 Thomas beim Seppuku
zu filmen iss nitt ethisch (Bikevariante: Größtes Ritzel gegen de Laufrichtung durche Magen-Darm-Region rotieren lassen - Kill Bill lässt grüßen)
Datt Netz verneigt sich vor einer Schar positiv gestimmter Grenzgänger! LG, der Pete


----------



## Handlampe (9. September 2014)

Hier eine typische Szene einer TT-Tour....dieses mal aus Finale Ligure:





Wo geht's lang?


----------



## jokomen (9. September 2014)

Auf der Sucher nach dem Heiligen Trail....


----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2014)

Uwe, ich will datt als Ölbild!!! Untertitel - GPS, wohin??? En Krachertje!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (10. September 2014)




----------



## asphaltjunkie (10. September 2014)

Schilderwald oder warum findet mann zwei Verkehrs Schilder mitten im Wald auf einem Flowigen Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. September 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier eine typische Szene einer TT-Tour....dieses mal aus Finale Ligure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen links 

Habt ihr die Abfahrt nach dem Schiebestück dann geschafft? Fand die sehr sehr knackig 

Viel Spaß noch!
C.


----------



## Pete04 (10. September 2014)

> Schilderwald oder warum findet mann zwei Verkehrs Schilder mitten im Wald auf einem Flowigen Trail.


Der orange Pinn markiert mit Sicherheit datt nächste inne Entstehung befindliche Verkehrszeichen - da iss 'ne SCHOHNUNG!


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2014)

Wir waren im Harz und hatten auch super Wetter!
Guckst Du


----------



## shmee (11. September 2014)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...were-Sitzgruppe-zerstoert-article1447938.html

Haste noch Worte...

Häuptling, da macht einer unsere Burg kaputt. Hat da jemand nen Kontakt zum Förster oder so? Ich finde, als echter Tomburger könnte man da mal nen 5er in ne Kasse schmeißen für die Kosten der Wiederherstellung, oder? Wäre vielleicht auch gute PR für die MTB-Fraktion.


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2014)

Kaum ist die Katze aus dem Haus... 

Könnten da eine publikumswirksame Spendenaktion draus machen samt Tour ab Tomburg?

Wäre dabei...

grüße


----------



## shmee (11. September 2014)

Fänd ich ne gute Idee!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. September 2014)

Ich finde die Idee ebenfalls gut und waere auch dabei. M.E. müsste das aber jemand in die Hand nehmen, z.B. durch Kontaktaufnahme mit dem zuständigen Amt (Bürgermeisterbüro?). Weil ich andauernd auf Dienstreisen bin, kann ich das jedoch nicht übernehmen. Ohnehin würde ein Rheinbacher aus dem TT am besten passen. Oder gar ein Wormersdorfer, der ausgesprochen nah zur Ruine wohnt?


----------



## Nightjumper73 (11. September 2014)

Gute Idee

Kontakte zur Stadt und ggf. Presse habe ich.

Wir sollten über einen konkreten Plan verfügen, wie wir an die Sache rangehen?!?


----------



## shmee (11. September 2014)

Lasst uns vielleicht noch bis zum Wochenende abwarten, bis alle Tomburger wieder im Lande sind und sich geäußert haben. Fände es gut, wenn jeder nen 5er oder so spenden würde, man kann dann ja dem Forstamt oder wem auch immer so nen symbolischen Scheck überreichen, oder vielleicht können wir beim buddeln mit anpacken.


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> 
> Kontakte zur Stadt und ggf. Presse habe ich.
> 
> Wir sollten über einen konkreten Plan verfügen, wie wir an die Sache rangehen?!?



Das hört sich ja fein an! Dann wartet mal, bis der Häuptling aus dem Urlaub ist und plant mal 

So ein Gruppenbild mit Bike und Schaufel könnte ein wenig Imagefördernd sein!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (11. September 2014)

Mensch Jungs,grandiose Ideen!
Da tauchen wir natürlich im Teamtrikot auf!
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2014)

Daraus mit Euch und egalisiert die Lumpenbande - find & destroy! Können mers da watt beisteuern? LG, der Pete


----------



## Dart (12. September 2014)

Da bin ich auch mit Spende dabei, Arbeitseinsatz hängt vom Termin ab.


----------



## route61 (12. September 2014)

... ditto ...


----------



## STW08 (13. September 2014)

tach auch,
ist morgen jemand an der Burg um 11:00 uhr?
So eine kleine Runde würde mir gut tun....
Andy


----------



## Dahoeni (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist morgen jemand in boppard? Findet euer Sonntagstreff um 11:00 Uhr statt? 

Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## St_Jupp14 (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde morgen mal um 11h auf dem Parkplatz bei der Tomburg vorbeischauen und dann von dort eine Tour starten. Sehr gerne und hoffentlich in Gesellschaft. 

Beste Grüße und vielleicht bis morgen dann,
Thomas


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2014)

Reinhauen, Amigos! Touren zweitrangig wenn's um die Ehre geht.... Spendenkonto müsste sich jemand burgnah drum kümmern...


----------



## STW08 (13. September 2014)

St_Jupp14 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde morgen mal um 11h auf dem Parkplatz bei der Tomburg vorbeischauen und dann von dort eine Tour starten. Sehr gerne und hoffentlich in Gesellschaft.
> 
> ...


dann koennte es gut sein das wir uns sehen...
der Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2014)

Wir sind wieder daheim.

Als kleinen Appetizer schonmal ein Foto von Woche Nummer Zwei:


----------



## Redfraggle (14. September 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder daheim.
> 
> Als kleinen Appetizer schonmal ein Foto von Woche Nummer Zwei:


----------



## Redfraggle (14. September 2014)

Jetzt kommt der Text:

....wenn ich das Foto sehe,möchte ich sofort wieder dahin.Kaum zu glauben,daß wir am Freitag noch dort waren!
Es war leider geil!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. September 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Text:
> 
> ....wenn ich das Foto sehe,möchte ich sofort wieder dahin.Kaum zu glauben,daß wir am Freitag noch dort waren!
> Es war leider geil!



Warum denn leider????????????

Wenn es doch schön war ist das doch klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2014)

Auch wenn der erste Tag unseres Urlaubes ja schon unendlich weit entfernt scheint, so möchte ich doch mit diesem beginnen.
Falls ihr irgendwelche Parallelen zu den Vennbikern entdecken solltet...die gibt es: Diese waren nämlich genau eine Woche vor uns dort....und zwar im Piemont, genauer im Valle Maria, noch genauer in der Pension Ceaglio.
Ein absolutes Zuckerstück unter den Unterkünften im sonst ziemlich entvölkerten Piemont.
Ein kleines Dorf in sich mit einem Abendessen, welches einem zum biken zwingt, da man wohl sonst nicht mehr die Heimreise im eigenen Auto antreten kann...und Schwertransporter in der Gegend wohl schlecht zu bekommen sind.

Berichten werde ich nur von den Touren, an denen ich auch teilgenommen habe.
Bei 15 Mitbikern teilte sich die Sache in der Woche auch gerne mal in verschiedene Gruppen auf.

1.Tag

*Schnelle Truppe: Strada Napoleonica und weiter zum Hauptfeld und Zusammenschluss in Prazzo- Weiterfahrt gemeinsam zum Colletto Sarasin*.

So der Plan. Aber wir sind ja das TT, also was gehört dazu: Alles mögliche verlieren....am liebsten Mitbiker.
Dieses Mal verlor das Hauptfeld direkt im Haustrail hinunter nach Ponte Marmora Wolfgang und Andrea.
Währenddessen verlor Thomas auf der Strada Napoleonidingsda wieder etwas, was auf TT- Touren oft verschwindet:

Luft:






Außerdem hatten sich in die schnelle Gruppe Schwarzfahrer eingeschmuggelt:






Die Abfahrt zur Ponte Marmora blieb unbebildert, wie soll ich sagen: Wir waren im Flüssigen.
Ich möchte nicht immer dieses neudeutsche Wort flow benutzen. Fuck Anglizismen.
Da uns die Panne doch ein wenig Zeit gekostet hatte, hinkten wir dem Hauptfeld doch ein wenig hinterher.

Ganz wichtig bei schneller Fahrt. Viele Kohlenhydrate zu sich nehmen:











Auch ganz wichtig bei schneller Fahrt: Auf langsame bzw. stehende Autos achten.
Bei dem Auffahrunfall in Acceglio hatte der deutsche Autofahrer tierisches Glück. Hätte er nicht auf der Bremse gestanden, Manni hätte ihn wohl bis nach Frankreich geschoben.

Wir hetzten also dem Hauptfeld weiter hinterher und konnten dieses erst hoch über Acceglio in einem Katzen-Hunde-Kühe-Flatterviehwohnheim stellen.











Einige Mitglieder dieser Gemeinschaft waren dann auch sehr traurig als wir weiter gehen mussten:







Apropos gehen:











Allerdings sollte sich die Wanderung mit sperrigem Gepäck durchaus lohnen.

Als erstes gab es feine Aussicht, die natürlich auf diversen technischen Geräten fest gehalten wurde:






Des weiteren folgte eine herrliche Abfahrt in toller schon leicht abendlicher Stimmung wieder hinunter in's Valle Maira.





















...vorbei an den hier üblichen, doch teils ziemlich verfallenen, Gebäuden:






Ausrollen dann bis zur Ponte Maira um dann die finalen 300 Höhenmeter wieder hinauf zur Pension zu strampeln.
Dort dann die Frage: Kommt man mit 1x11 die Berge rauf, oder reichen am Abend doch 7 Gänge ?


----------



## route61 (15. September 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auch wenn der erste Tag unseres Urlaubes ...  Valle Maria, ... ... Als erstes gab es feine Aussicht, die natürlich auf diversen technischen Geräten fest gehalten wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technische Geräte? Da hätt ich hier auch noch welche:












Handlampe schrieb:


> ... vorbei an den hier üblichen, doch teils ziemlich verfallenen, Gebäuden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hier fand ich die Gebäude ja noch einigermaßen intakt, auch wenn keiner davor saß oder offensichtlich drin wohnte. An dieser Stelle ist wohl der fast zugewachsene Weg (Trail) erwähnenswert.

Großartige Bilder, bitte mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (15. September 2014)

Sehr feiner Bericht, Bruder


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2014)

Wahrhaftig, schöne Bilder eines offenbar großartigen Ausflugs. Insbesondere beneide ich Euch wegen des tollen Wetters. Wenn ich mal groß bin, muss ich es endlich mal hinkriegen, ein solches Auswärtsspiel mitzumachen.

Damit aber zurück zum Ernst des Lebens: unsere Aktivitäten in der Angelegenheit steinerne Outdoor-Möbel für Ruinen. Bevor das versandet wäre mein Vorschlag dieser:


Der nightjumper nutzt seine Kontakte zur Stadt und erkundigt sich nach dem Stand der Dinge. Wenn wir etwas spenden wollen, brauchen wir ein Konto und die Gewissheit, dass wir mit unserer Kohle nicht die Politessen von Rheinbach refinanzieren. Und wenn wir mithelfen wollen (was ich ebenfalls gut finde), dann müssten wir wissen, wann es so weit ist und ob das überhaupt gewünscht wird.
Sobald wir positive Signale haben, könnten wir einen Spendenaufruf in die Zeitung bringen. Vermutlich ist der GA die beste Adresse, weil wir nun mal nicht alle in Meckenheim oder Rheinbach wohnen. Damit fallen die Anzeigenblätter m.E. aus bzw. sind nur Ergänzung.
Irgendwann wird der Moment gekommen sein und die Bauarbeiten starten. Das müssten wir rechtzeitig vorher wissen, dann könnten wir dazu die Presse informieren und die Propagandaaktion in Szene setzen.
Wäre das ok? Die Höhe der Spenden können wir ja jedem einzelnen überlassen, aber 5 Ocken sollten drin sein.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wahrhaftig, schöne Bilder eines offenbar großartigen Ausflugs. Insbesondere beneide ich Euch wegen des tollen Wetters. Wenn ich mal groß bin, muss ich es endlich mal hinkriegen, ein solches Auswärtsspiel mitzumachen.
> 
> Damit aber zurück zum Ernst des Lebens: unsere Aktivitäten in der Angelegenheit steinerne Outdoor-Möbel für Ruinen. Bevor das versandet wäre mein Vorschlag dieser:
> 
> ...


Klingt wie aus einem Guß!


----------



## sun909 (16. September 2014)

Hi,
ich zähle 53 Mitglieder in der Truppe, wenn wir auf einen zehner aufrunden, sind da schonmal 500Tacken...

Alternativ können wir noch eine "kostenpflichtige" Rettet die Tomburg-Bänke-Tour anbieten. Wenn ich sehe, dass bei S.I.T. die Leute zwischen 5-10 Euro für eine normale WE-Tour abdrücken,sollten wir hier doch auch was einsammeln können. 

Persönlich fände ich wichtig, dass ein Gros von uns für einen Foto-Termin samt Trikot o.ä. auch vor Ort ist und ein netter Presse-Fuzzi einen tauglichen Artikel dazu bringt... 

grüße


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2014)

Coole Idee, das mit der Tour. Vielleicht als "Einsteiger-" oder "Schnupper-Tour" ausloben und in der Scheune enden lassen? Dauer maximal 2 Stunden?

In Sachen Knete: Im GA wurde der Schaden mit 8.000,-- beziffert. Das werden (und müssen) wir im Leben nicht zusammenbringen, hier zählt die Geste. Deshalb meine Idee, dass wir einen Spendenaufruf starten und den Pott schon mal befüllen. Deine Rechnung passt  doch gut.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (16. September 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wahrhaftig, schöne Bilder eines offenbar großartigen Ausflugs. Insbesondere beneide ich Euch wegen des tollen Wetters. Wenn ich mal groß bin, muss ich es endlich mal hinkriegen, ein solches Auswärtsspiel mitzumachen.
> 
> Damit aber zurück zum Ernst des Lebens: unsere Aktivitäten in der Angelegenheit steinerne Outdoor-Möbel für Ruinen. Bevor das versandet wäre mein Vorschlag dieser:
> 
> ...




Kein Thema, ich höre nach und werde berichten.....


----------



## Trekki (17. September 2014)

5€ pro Nase wird sicher gehen. Wenn wir uns damit auch etwas guten Ruf erkaufen, tut es dem MTB Sport allgemein auch gut.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. September 2014)

Find das Vorhaben und Vorschläge wirklich prima.
Da ich ja für einen großen Konzern namens rewe arbeite, konnte ich mal in der Chefetage nachfragen, ob da was in Sachen € zu machen ist.
Aber dazu muss ich erstmal abwarten, was sich hier ergibt. Um so mehr Aufmerksamkeit, desto großer das Interesse der Rewe. Hoffe ich mal!

Also ich steuere schon mal 50€ dazu.

Auf gutes gelingen


----------



## sinux (18. September 2014)

Als Grafsafter Goldschaft Vernichter würde ich auch einer Beteiligung am o.g. Vorhaben positiv zustimmern.


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. September 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Der nightjumper nutzt seine Kontakte zur Stadt und erkundigt sich nach dem Stand der Dinge.
> ...



Der Nightjumper hat seine Kontakte genutzt . Stand der Dinge ist: Derzeit soll die Sitzgruppe nicht mehr erneuert werden. Der Grund ist, dass es sich bei dem Tomberg (das Hügelchen unter der Tomburg) um ein empfindliches Naturschutzgebiet handelt. Die Sitzgruppe hatte jedoch vermehrt Besucher herangezogen, leider auch solche Besucher mit erheblicher Müllproduktion und entsprechend vielen Hinterlassenschaften. Dazu kamen gewisse (auch nächtliche) Aktivitäten, bei denen es seeeehr schwer fällt, diese irgendwie dem verfolgten Naturschutzzweck noch zuordnen zu können.

Danke aber allen für das famose Angebot ! Sollte sich der Sachstand ändern, was sich nie ausschließen lässt, oder sich sonstige Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, gibt es eine Info an dieser Stelle. Versprochen.

Gruß von der Alters- und Ehrenabteilung des TT(L)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2014)

*Tag 2

Monte Servagno
*
Zu Beginn ein klassisches TT Gruppenbild:







...Jeder macht was er will.
Entstanden am Col del Preit.
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind...was wir ja sind...bis auf Manni (2.ter von links) sind wir alle die 800Hm von unserer Pension zu diesem Pass mit motorisierten Hilfsmitteln aufgestiegen.
Eine direkte Gruppentrennung schon zu Beginn der Tour:
Gruppe 1: Andrea
Gruppe 2: Der Rest

Wie sich im Verlaufe der Runde herausstellen sollte. Wandern und biken ist quasi gleich schnell.
Zumindest wenn die Wandernde schnell und die Bikenden langsam unterwegs sind.
Warmfahren auf der Gardetta-Hochebene:











Ein Träumchen.
Auch wenn wir die wirklich einzige Möglichkeit zur Einkehr, das Rifugio Gardetta, in mind. 1000km Umkreis, links , bzw. im Bild rechts liegen gelassen haben.
War halt noch ein wenig früh am Tag.
Hinauf zum ersten Pass, auch wenn jetzt schon die Ersten blau wurden:






Oben angekommen posierten schon die ersten Models:






während Andere das taten, was sie am besten konnten:






Normalerweise heißt Pass = Oben, jetzt geht's bergab. Im Piemont ist das irgendwie anders:






Trotzdem schienen irgendwie Alle Spaß zu haben:











War ja eigentlich auch gar nicht so steil:






Auf diesem Pass hatte uns Andrea dann auch schon wieder eingeholt.
Allerdings begann jetzt für uns der Abfahrtsspaß:






...zwar mit kurzem obligatorischem Schiebestück:





Aber es konnte zügig wieder aufgesattelt werden:






Spaß war aber dann leider nicht für Alle da:
Finde den Fehler im Bild:






...noch nicht so deutlich zu sehen. Vielleicht auf dem nächsten Bild:






...die etwas merkwürdige Abfahrtshaltung von Wolfgang. Der Grund war die nicht mehr vorhandene Kettenspannung.
Das Schaltwerk war zwar noch vorhanden, allerdings nicht mehr an seinem angestammten Platz. Ich glaube sowieso: Die ganzen Steinbrocken, die um uns herum lagen, waren früher mal abgerissene Schaltaugen, die dann irgendwann mal bei großem Druck zu Stein wurden.

Hut ab vor Wolfgang, der mit diesem Möchtegernsinglespeeder die Tour noch zu Ende gefahren hat.

Noch ein paar Bilder von der Abfahrt:






...hat ein wenig was von Escher.






Es folgten 300 Hm schieben:






Auf dem obigen Bild waren wir aus dem Gröbsten schon wieder raus. Durch ein ausgewaschenes Bachbett steil bergan zu tragen war schon recht spannend.

Irgendwann konnte dann auch wieder gefahren werden, obwohl beim Anblick von drei heranstürmenden Hirtenhunden wir es zuerst vorzogen die Fahrt zu stoppen und unsere Räder zwischen uns und die Zähne fletschenden Ungeheuer zu bringen.







...okok....von Weitem sahen sie schon wie Monster aus.

Nicht endend wollend schraubte sich der Weg nach Oben:






JungeJunge, das muß doch jetzt der letzte Pass gewesen sein. Reicht die Kraft noch für den finalen Sprung:






Eher nicht. Das zum Thema: White men can't jump.

Aber wir hatten es doch tatsächlich fast geschafft. Nach kurzer Querung am freien Hang mit tollen Aussichten:






und einer kleinen Panne...gehört ja zum guten Ton, folgte die finale Abfahrt im herrlichen Abendlicht:


----------



## Redfraggle (18. September 2014)

Supi!
Frau fühlt sich direkt zurück in den Urlaub versetzt!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. September 2014)

Scheiße, ist das geil.


----------



## Trekki (19. September 2014)

schöne Fotos!


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2014)

Will zurück Grandiose Bilder......

Wie sieht es den aus mit Tour am Sonntag von der Tomburg aus?
Wäre mal schön, auch die Tomburger zu treffen, die sehr selten bei uns mitradeln.

Bis denne


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. September 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den aus mit Tour am Sonntag von der Tomburg aus?
> Wäre mal schön, auch die Tomburger zu treffen, die sehr selten bei uns mitradeln.
> 
> Bis denne



Ich bin da. Fahre von Bonn mit dem Rad zur Tomburg.


----------



## Trekki (19. September 2014)

ich bin noch ganz wirr im Kopf von der Rückreise. Würde aber gerne komen, verspreche nix
Seit gestern bis heute morgen 9h: von 9h bis 17h Arbeit, 1h warten am Hafen, dann 1h Fähre, 3h warten im Flughafen, 12h Flug in der Holzklasse, 3/4h ICE, 1/2h Taxi.


----------



## route61 (19. September 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Will zurück Grandiose Bilder......
> 
> Wie sieht es den aus mit Tour am Sonntag von der Tomburg aus?
> Wäre mal schön, auch die Tomburger zu treffen, die sehr selten bei uns mitradeln.
> ...


 
Kann diese WE leider nicht. Hab dafür gestern 'ne 58 km  Feierabendtour nach Münstereifel gemacht.


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> ich bin noch ganz wirr im Kopf von der Rückreise. Würde aber gerne komen, verspreche nix
> Seit gestern bis heute morgen 9h: von 9h bis 17h Arbeit, 1h warten am Hafen, dann 1h *Fähre*, 3h warten im Flughafen, 12h *Flug* in der Holzklasse, 3/4h *ICE*, 1/2h *Taxi*.



klar daß du wirr im kopf bist: bei den transportmitteln fehlt das bike! demnächst von FRA nach BN einfach einen taunus-westerwald-cross und schon fluppt dat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (19. September 2014)

Etwas MTB hatte ich mit im Gepäck



Im TT ist man ja ohne Carbon Zeugs ja ein nichts.

Die Tour ist eine gute Idee für meine Tagestour am 8.10.!


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2014)

sieht aus wie alte mavic ceramic...

haben wahrscheinlich nur 1/10 von dem hiesigen preis gekostet


----------



## Trekki (19. September 2014)

Die Zeiten mit 1/10 vom Preis sind nicht mehr gerechtfertigt sondern entstehen nur durchs Labeln.

Dienstlich war ich in Shenzen einer Fabrik, in der elektronische Geräte für China selbst, Afrika und Südamerika gefertigt werden. D.h. sehr hoher Preisdruck. Ordnung und Sauberkeit top! Nicht einmal in irgend welchen Ecken lag etwas herum. Da meine ich nicht nur die Reinräume sondern alles. Ich habe nach einigen selten Arbeitsschritten gefragt, dort wurde ich direkt hin geführt und konnte alles sehen.

-trekki


----------



## Dahoeni (19. September 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Würde am Sonntag gerne eine runde mit euch drehen bin um 11:00 Uhr an der Tomburg auf dem Parkplatz, wird jemand von euch da sein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (19. September 2014)

@alle Tomburgers: oberhammerhaifrittenfettfotos! Sowatt zu Teilen ist einfach feinstes (feistes) Bergkino! Bruder Thomas mit Eigenreifen ganz weit vorn - Flöhe hinten und Perspektiven vorn aber nur knapp dahinter! Fahrt doch bitte sofort wieder gen Piermont...


----------



## Pete04 (19. September 2014)

...hach du Schande, die zweite Staffel der Alpinisten ist ja ebenso ein Fest.... Ich will betreutes Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STW08 (20. September 2014)

also ich bin morgen auch an der Burg, mal ein 29er Testfahren. Ne lockere Tour ist hier mein Ziel 
der meg sagte das morgen gefuehlte 20 TTler am Start sind..... das wäre ja


----------



## STW08 (20. September 2014)

graaaandios!


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. September 2014)

Der Meg sagt 20TTler sollen am Start sein? Na, wenn das keine Herausforderung ist.


----------



## willibike (20. September 2014)

Hallo, wer hat Interesse am Jahrestreffen der Leverkusener Mountainbiker?
Ein Abend zum Meinungsaustausch mit Film und Bildern der vergangenen Saison 2014! Auf Großleinwand!
Wir haben einen Saal in dem das Treffen statt findet und noch Platz für interessierte Gäste!
Anmelden im LMB oder Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## STW08 (20. September 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Der Meg sagt 20TTler sollen am Start sein? Na, wenn das keine Herausforderung ist.


Herausforderungen sind doch was schönes...... Mal sehen wiebiele dann auch da sind


----------



## Enrgy (20. September 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> ..... Mal sehen wiebiele dann auch da sind


beim tt heißt es doch eher "mal sehen, wieviele wieder am ziel ankommen"


----------



## Trekki (21. September 2014)

Hier in Bonn scheint es sich gerade auf Dauerregen einzustellen.
Heute bin ich Weichei und komme nicht zur Ruine.


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2014)

Mir ist das heute auch zu schlammig. Hab gestern schon mein Rad in der Ville versaut.


----------



## meg-71 (21. September 2014)

Wohl doch keine 20 TTler an der Burg, bei dem Wetter bin ich raus. 

Gruß der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. September 2014)

Komme auch nicht zur Tomburg. Wetter und der matschige Untergrund. Darauf keinen bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STW08 (21. September 2014)

ich schliesse mich euch an und setzt mich auf den Hometrainer.... war ja gestern schon unterwegs im Matsch


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. September 2014)

Einige TTler and Friends sind ab 15:30Uhr in der Scheune anzutreffen! Wer Zeit und Lust hat......


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2014)

*Tag 3:*

*Wanderung von unheimlich coolen Menschen zum Lago Tempesta
*
Hier die unheimlich coolen Menschen:







Hier der Lago Tempesta:






Dazwischen gute 400 Höhenmeter lockere Wanderung. So locker, das auch die beiden, uns begleitenden Schnattern, ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung nach gehen konnten...



Apropos coole Menschen:





Am See hieß es dann mal relaxen:






....mal abgehen:







Apropos coole Menschen:

Die absolut coolsten Menschen, Britta und Chris, liefen dann zum Abschluß noch über den Grat zurück um dann nach netter Kletterei vom Rest, welcher über den Aufstiegspfad wieder zurück zu den Autos lief:






...eingesammelt zu werden.


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2014)

MTB-News.de - Anzeige

*Der neue 5er von BMW:*

_Setzen sie Prioritäten:

Zuerst das Auto

Dann das Haus_







BMW - Freude am renovieren.​


----------



## meg-71 (21. September 2014)

Nicht das der Verdacht auf kommt der Urlaub sei eine reine Spaß- und Promo-Veranstalltung gewesen. Die Warheit sah dann mehr so aus....







Hier auch noch ein Bild der seltenen und scheuen Schnattern. Näher konnte und wollte der Fotograf nicht da er eigentlich die Ruhe in den Bergen suchte.


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2014)

Danke! liebe TTler für so ein dolles Material! sw-pics sehen total klasse aus, da müssen mers definitiv auf den Zug mit aufspringen....
Der sinnierende Cheffe am Seeufer mein absolutes Spitzenbild - wohin wird die Reise gehen?... In Sachen Piermont sieht's für den 
Laien aus wie Nepal - GrottenBesser hät's euch nitt verschlagen können! Mehr davon, legt die Arbeit nieder, fahrt einfach durch!!!
Bedankt, der Pete


----------



## route61 (23. September 2014)

*Tag 3: Colle Bellino (MTB-Tour 1)*

Wir fünf (die vier schnellen und ich) haben den 3. Tag auch mit Radfahren verbracht. Los ging es in Acceglio (1250 m) mit ...




einer Panne natürlich. Die Panne vom Vortag war ein Schnitt im Schlauch. Vor der Abfahrt entdeckte ich diesen Schnitt erst im Mantel. Die Luft hatte ich hier schon abgelassen. Zum Glück hatte einen neuen Mantel im Koffererraum.

Nächster Halt: Zwei mitfahrer hatten Bremsbeläge gewechselt und die waren wohl noch zu dick. Schade, ich fand das Tempo bis dahin angenehm 





Es ging wie am ersten Tag hoch nach Lausetto, danach aber nicht über den Bach, sondern geradeaus das Tal immer weiter hoch.
Hier links den Berg waren wir am ersten Tag hoch gefahren.





Und weiter hoch ...




Baumgrenze 










Nach einer Rast ging's noch weiter hoch.





... bis ganz da oben





Shades of green ...





Durch diese Tal sind wir gekommen





Eben noch zu Fuß auf einen Gipfel





... und über den Colle Bellino ins westliche Nachbartal ...





und über Geröll und eine Tragepassage (Bild von "cyclopath")




wieder nach Süden um richtig die Trails zu rocken. Ganz oben noch sehr geröllig, weiter unten flowige Kuhtrails wie hier noch weiter unten flowige Schotterpisten









Dann über Asphalt und zwei kurze Trails zurück nach Acceglio wo die Autos warteten.





Am Ende waren es 34.9km und 1500 Hm lt. Prospekt (2370 Hm lt. Google Earth).

Ein schöner Biketag mit spektakulären Aussichten, anstrengenden Aufstiegen und abwechslungsreichen Trails. Danke an die schnelle Truppe für's Mitnehmen. Einpaar Bilder sind noch im Album die anderen gibt's beim Nachtreffen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2014)

Hier der Link für alle die Donnerstag können und wollen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15025

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2014)

Ein Vorabbild von unserem 4. Tag im Piemont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (25. September 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein Vorabbild von unserem 4. Tag im Piemont


Der kleine Olli vor dem großen Monte Tibert ...
Freue mich schon auf den Bericht. Hab mal gestern meine und cyclopaths Aufzeichnungen studiert. Ich sach nur: Der Hammer. Jetzt bin ich gespannt ...


----------



## Ghost-Bike (26. September 2014)

Hi Tomburger , 
Ich würde mich gerne mal eurer Truppe anschließen und ne Runde mit euch drehn. Steht für Sonntag eine Ausfahrt an? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mich mal mitnehmen würdet


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hi Tomburger ,
> Ich würde mich gerne mal eurer Truppe anschließen und ne Runde mit euch drehn. Steht für Sonntag eine Ausfahrt an? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mich mal mitnehmen würdet



Hi Ghost

Es steht noch nicht so ganz fest ob wir ab der Tomburg fahren....oder doch an der Mosel....


----------



## supasini (26. September 2014)

Sonntag habe ich auch noch mal zeit.  sag mal an wann es wo hingeht!


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> *Tag 3: Colle Bellino (MTB-Tour 1)*
> 
> Wir fünf (die vier schnellen und ich) haben den 3. Tag auch mit Radfahren verbracht. Los ging es in Acceglio (1250 m) mit ...
> 
> ...



Da aber mal einen verdammt sauberen Tourenbericht rausgehauen, Reschpekt! Bilder die Hunger machen braucht das Netz!


----------



## route61 (27. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da aber mal einen verdammt sauberen Tourenbericht rausgehauen, Reschpekt! Bilder die Hunger machen braucht das Netz!



Danke, das ist der richtige Treibstoff 

Die nächste Etappe (Tag 4) wird allerdings richtig schwer. Nach Sichtung meines bescheidenen Materials kann ich sagen, man weiß gar nicht was man weg lassen soll! Und der Häuptling hat eindeutig die bessere Camera und die besseren Bilder, weshalb ich nicht vorgreifen will.
Tag 5 werde ich einen Bericht liefern, da ich wieder die "Schnellen" eingebremst habe, aber nicht vor dem Bericht von Tag 4.
Hier schon mal einen "Appetizer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (27. September 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Ghost
> 
> Es steht noch nicht so ganz fest ob wir ab der Tomburg fahren....oder doch an der Mosel .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfraggle (27. September 2014)

Also,ich würde jetzt mal sagen wir treffen uns um 12.00 in Walportzheim
am Parkplatz hinter der Brücke.
Einwände?
Zustimmung?
Lg Barbara


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2014)

Hier?
Bin dabei.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. September 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hier?



Yepp!


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist der richtige Treibstoff
> 
> Die nächste Etappe (Tag 4) wird allerdings richtig schwer. Nach Sichtung meines bescheidenen Materials kann ich sagen, man weiß gar nicht was man weg lassen soll! Und der Häuptling hat eindeutig die bessere Camera und die besseren Bilder, weshalb ich nicht vorgreifen will.
> Tag 5 werde ich einen Bericht liefern, da ich wieder die "Schnellen" eingebremst habe, aber nicht vor dem Bericht von Tag 4.
> Hier schon mal einen "Appetizer"


Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung ihr wart in Nepal...Datt sind ja Tälerbilder....


----------



## Ghost-Bike (27. September 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also,ich würde jetzt mal sagen wir treffen uns um 12.00 in Walportzheim
> am Parkplatz hinter der Brücke.
> Einwände?
> Zustimmung?
> Lg Barbara



Hi ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen hätte aber noch die Frage wie lange ihr so im Schnitt unterwegs seit da ich um 18:00 in Bonn sein müsste ?


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2014)

Im Schnitt werden 80% der Mitfahrer unterwegs verloren und 20% haben eine Panne und müssen daher im Wald stehen gelassen werden. Vorher haben wir uns aber alle verfahren und wissen nicht, wie es nach Hause geht 

Es ist daher kein Problem, wenn Du die Tour nicht bis zum bitteren Ende mitmachst.
Die TT Touren werden auch nicht mit 100% Fahrzeit durchgeführt. Es gibt reichlich Pausen.

-trekki


----------



## route61 (27. September 2014)

Das (EIN) Motto der Tomburger: "... ohne ihn können wir es schaffen ..."


----------



## Ghost-Bike (27. September 2014)

Na  unter den Bedingungen bin ich ganz klar dabei. 
Bis Morgen


----------



## STW08 (28. September 2014)

viel spass Euch im Ahrtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. September 2014)

Danke, wir hatten viel Spass


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke, wir hatten viel Spass




dann kanns keine tt-tour gewesen sein. denn dort lautet der leitspruch ja immer "von spaß war nie die rede"


----------



## Trekki (28. September 2014)

War doch spass: immer wieder den roten Helm abhängen und dann wieder motivieren doch noch hoch zu fahren. Blöde Kommentare an den Bremsbelagwechsler geben (er hatte 3 Paare Beläge mit, aber nur ein halbes Paar ersetzt). Und all so etwas


----------



## route61 (28. September 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dann kanns keine tt-tour gewesen sein. denn dort lautet der leitspruch ja immer "von spaß war nie die rede"


Ich kenn den nur so: "Wir sind nicht zum Spaß hier".

Waren wir heute auch nicht, konnten es aber wieder mal nicht vermeiden. Immerhin fast 25 km zusammen gekriegt heute mit einigem an Hm.

TT Tour war das heute allein schon wegen der Panne. Irgend so ein *:;''#' hatte sein Bike nicht richtig gewartet und musste Bremsklötze wechseln .


----------



## Trekki (29. September 2014)

der Plural ist falsch. Es wurde nur einer gewechselt, 2 wären aber nötig gewesen.

Aber die Abfahrt am vergessenen Trail war schon heftig - einfach der Falllinie nach, fast runter zur Ahr.


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Aber die Abfahrt am vergessenen Trail war schon heftig - einfach der Falllinie nach, fast runter zur Ahr.




immer schön dimb-konform...
dann erübrigen sich ja in zukunft beschwerden über den zerschredderten seilbahn-trail


----------



## shmee (29. September 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> immer schön dimb-konform...
> dann erübrigen sich ja in zukunft beschwerden über den zerschredderten seilbahn-trail



Da muss ich den Trekki korrigieren, die Falllinie war nicht am vergessenen Trail, sondern am (Name vergessen, irgendwas mit Stein. Nein, nicht Steinerberg. ). Und das war alles völlig DIMB-konform, der Trail war schon da (kein Querfeldein) und geglüht hat am Ende bei allen die Vorderradbremse. Außer bei Bertram, der ja nur mit einem Bremsbelag vorn runtergefahren ist.


----------



## Trekki (29. September 2014)

Danke, die Korrektur ist notwendig.
Wir waren nur auf Wegen, die auch auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind. Der Weg mit den vergessenen Namen ging im oberen Teil einfach nur gerade aus, weiter unten gabs dann Serpentienen. Der Einstieg zu den Serpentienen war allerding kniffelig, nur einer hat den offiziellen Einstieg genommen. Der Rest von uns hat die 10m gemogelt.


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2014)

*Tag 4

Monte Tibert*







Nein, dieser Brocken, der sich da hinter den Wolken versteckte war nicht der Monte Tibert. Dieser Steinhaufen war dann doch eine Nummer zu groß für uns. Immerhin ragt dieser Gipfel, der Monte Markanto, oder war es doch der Monte Viso,,über 3800 Meter über den Meeresspiegel.

Der Monte Tibert ist im Bild unten auf der rechten Seite zu erkennen:






Außerdem ist auch zu erkennen: Chris wird ihn, leicht nach links versetzt, verfehlen.



Trotzdem galt es die  2000 Höhenmeter/Tag Marke zu knacken.
Mit, oder ohne tierische Hilfe, war jetzt die Frage:






Aber die tierischen Helfer grasten so friedlich am Straßenrand, das wir sie dann doch lieber in Ruhe gelassen haben, zumal einige Lastentiere wohl auch noch ein wenig zu jung waren:






Außerdem waren wir ja auch nur auf einer Tagestour, so dass sich das Gepäck dann auch in Grenzen hielt.
Hinauf ging es über einen geschichtsträchtigen Pass, wo schon Faust Coppi und Marco Pantani ihre Trainingskilometer abgespult haben.
Die Gruppe teilte sich schon früh in viele Gruppen auf. Eigentlich zerstreute sich das Feld schon direkt nach dem Start in viele kleine Grüppchen.






Endlich oben:






...dachten so Einige, während die Spitzengruppe, im speziellen Oli im roten Dress schon ein wenig fröstelte. Zu lange war die Wartezeit gewesen.
Aber Oben waren wir dann doch noch nicht ganz. Nur der Weg wurde jetzt ein wenig schmaler und nach kurzer Schiebepassage konnte es dann in die erste Abfahrt gehen:






Viel zu sagen gibt es jetzt wohl nicht mehr. So schmal und traumhaft blieb der Weg gaanz schön lange:

Mal rauf:






...mal runter:






...mal eben:






....immer in atemberaubender Landschaft:






Pete hatte wohl doch Recht: Der Berg war falsch geschrieben: Monte Tibet wäre besser gewesen. Einsamste Strecken, quasi wie im Himalaya.
Oder doch die Highlands:






Die üblichen TT-Pannen wurden zum relaxen in herrlicher Natur genutzt:






Und weiter auf Singletrail....wie langweilig:











Weiter Richtung Tal gab es nun auch mal Abwechslung: Es folgten Singletrails mit Bäumen drum herum. Leider ohne Bilder. Der Fahrspaß war zu groß.

Den Abschluss des Tages bildete zwar dann wieder die Auffahrt aus dem Valle Maira zu unserer Pension, allerdings hatte sich bei Allen schon ein seliges Grinsen eingestellt und die letzten Höhenmeter kurbelten die Beine quasi ohne Hirnkontakt automatisch hinauf.

Dieses Hirn verweilte noch in der zauberhaften Landschaft rund um den Monte Tibert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (29. September 2014)

Tolle Bilder, toller Bericht, toller Urlaub!


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2014)

Geht eigentlich bei DER Berichtsdichte noch einer von euch einem geregelten Tagwerk nach???
Oder ernährt ihrs euch mittlerweile von Flow? Neid iss euch gewiss, geilet Bilderfeuerwerk!!!


----------



## meg-71 (30. September 2014)

Der Trail von dem niemand den Namen weiß heißt Steinhalskopf, bei rauchenden Bremsbelägen kann es nur der sein.
So nun zu qualifizierteren Beiträgen von mir wo ich auch anwesend war.

Tag 4 Monte Tibert

Monte Markanto alias Monte Viso in Farbe wobei weiß ja keine Farbe ist




markant für diese Tour war das immer wieder die wunder schönen Aussichten genoßen wurden













hier ist nun der Einstieg in den Trail der dieser Tour den Namen geben sollte 













Da gehts lang, runter zu der kleine Hütte rechts unten und dann nicht den Schotterpfaden folgend sondern rechts vor der Felskante sacksteil hochschieben





doch das schieben wurde mal wieder mit traumhaften Aussichten belohnt





Die nun folgen den Trilabfahrten sind Fototechnisch lückenhaft dokumentiert weil der Fahrspaß zu groß war...






Es grüßt der geistig wieder in Valle Maira verweilende meg


----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2014)

Schöne Bilders und Beschreibungen aus dem ollen Piemont. Schaut ansatzweise nach Spaß aus, was aber natürlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders war.


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2014)

Die Interessenten für das Jubiläumstrikot - bitte mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## Stumpi29 (1. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Bilder und ein super Bericht ! Sieht aus als ob es ein rundum gelungener Bikeurlaub mit Bombenwetter war !  
Da wird man ja richtig neidisch !

Vielleicht hat jemand von den "Höhenmeter Sammlern" jetzt noch etwas Lust auf "Tiefenmeter mit Lifttransport" !?
Wir fahren am *Samstag den* *11.10.2014* zum wahrscheinlichen Saisonabschluss Bikepark noch mal nach Winterberg. 
Treffpunkt wäre um ca. 10 Uhr vor Ort am Übungsparcours. 

Also bei Interesse am besten hier Posten !

VG Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Oktober 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand von den "Höhenmeter Sammlern" jetzt noch etwas Lust auf "Tiefenmeter mit Lifttransport" !?
> Wir fahren am *Samstag den* *11.10.2014* zum wahrscheinlichen Saisonabschluss Bikepark noch mal nach Winterberg.
> Treffpunkt wäre um ca. 10 Uhr vor Ort am Übungsparcours.
> 
> ...




Hi Karsten

Bin an dem WE nicht da. 

Der Pfälzer Wald ruft...


----------



## Sechser (1. Oktober 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Karsten
> 
> Bin an dem WE nicht da.
> 
> Der Pfälzer Wald ruft...



Da lohnt sich ja bald ein Zweitwohnsitz ...


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2014)

Sechser schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich ja bald ein Zweitwohnsitz ...



Oder direkt umziehen!


----------



## route61 (1. Oktober 2014)

Valle Maira, Tag 5, die Schnellen

Am 5. Tag des TT-Trip 2014 wurde wieder in mindestens zwei Gruppen gefahren. Die schnelle Truppe hatte mich eingeladen nach Elva mitzukommen, einer kleinen Gemeinde in einem nördlichen Seitental des Valle Maira. Geplant war (und ausgeführt), die Elva-Tour ohne den zweiten Teil, der über Palent geht zu fahren. 

Los ging es über den Haustrail, ein zum Teil sehr anspruchsvolles Stück Weg, das oberhalb der Straße nach Ponte Marmora hinunter verläuft.

Hier eine neuralgische Stelle (Out-take aus einem Video)





Ponte Marmora





Das Seitental hoch





Die Straße verläuft z. T. 50 m bis 100 m über dem Bach.










Elva





Nach einer Rast in einem Cafe in Serre





... gings weiter hoch





... das letzte Stück vor der Rundkapelle sogar SO steil, dass Scottti durch den Mund atmen musste, und Daywalker erstmal platt war 





Belohnt wurden wir durch eine spektakuläre Aussicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Von hier aus gings bergab auf feinsten Trails. 





Aus der Ferne war das Dorf Cucchiales zu sehen





Hier ein Beispiel der Trailbeschaffenheit (aufgenommen von Cyclopath):

Paschero ließen wir links liegen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. und landeten nach mehreren weiteren Maultierpfaden vom feinsten schließlich in Stroppo im Valle Maira.

Nach einer Rast bei der Abzweigung nach Elva, einem Treffen mit Wolle und Andrea sowie einigen hundert Hm Straße gelangten wir schließlich wieder nach Vernetti. 

Fazit: Ganz großes MTB Kino! Den zweiten Teil dieser Tour müssen wir nachholen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Oktober 2014)

Boah ey, wat geile Bilder und offenbar noch geilerer Ausflug.

Freut sich für Euch: Eifel-Litti (dennoch etwas neidisch: aber so ein super Wetter hattet Ihr!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2014)

Mein Neid ist mit euch 

Sach mal Thomas, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl sobald der Tacho weniger als 0,5km/h zeigt reisst du dir den Knitterfreien vom Schädel und pflanzt dich auf den Boden ?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... sobald der Tacho weniger als 0,5km/h zeigt reisst du dir den Knitterfreien vom Schädel und pflanzt dich auf den Boden ?



... ist halt auch nich mehr der jüngste...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2014)

Das Syndrom hast du auch oder ?


----------



## Jaegerin81 (2. Oktober 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand von den "Höhenmeter Sammlern" jetzt noch etwas Lust auf "Tiefenmeter mit Lifttransport" !?
> Wir fahren am *Samstag den* *11.10.2014* zum wahrscheinlichen Saisonabschluss Bikepark noch mal nach Winterberg.
> Treffpunkt wäre um ca. 10 Uhr vor Ort am Übungsparcours.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Karsten,

mein Männe und ich sind am 11.10. dabei!
Das wird spaßig. Hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter!

LG
Britta


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2014)

So hier ein par eindrücke von der Tour gestern. Leider in gekürzter Form da ich mein Schaltwerk gehimmelt habe









Normaler Weise kann man von dort oben die Mosel sehen. Wir sahen nur weiß









Aber es ist ja noch früh im Jahr, können dort nochmal aufkreuzen. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich, wenn der Rest genauso schön ist.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2014)

Der Rest ist genau so schön  

Daist Samstag Eröffnungstour !


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Oktober 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Rest ist genau so schön
> 
> Daist Samstag Eröffnungstour !


Ich weiß, da bin ich aber in Köln, nach nem E-Bike schauen


----------



## Handlampe (2. Oktober 2014)

WE wird schön....auf in den Pfälzer Wald


----------



## STW08 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich darf erst einmal eine Pause einlegen. Nach einem kleinen Ausflug in eine andere Art der körperlichen Ertüchtigung habe ich mal mein Knie dazu gezwungen seine Bänder neu zu sortieren........ Mal sehen wann ich wieder aufs Bike darf.


----------



## route61 (3. Oktober 2014)

STW08 schrieb:


> ... habe ich mal mein Knie dazu gezwungen seine Bänder neu zu sortieren........ Mal sehen wann ich wieder aufs Bike darf.


Schlecht! 

Auf Bike geht schnell, dazu braucht man die Bänder nicht


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> WE wird schön....auf in den Pfälzer Wald



Die Orangen waren auch dort und können bestätigen - schöne Gegend!




Erster Aussichtspunkt heute morgen


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2014)

*TAG 5* im Piemont

*Das Scheitern

*
Der 5. Tag im wandernden Lazarett ist recht schnell erzählt.
Er handelt vom großartigen Scheitern den Rocca la Meja zu besteigen. Im Bild ist schon der Abstieg dokumentiert:







Die Zwischensequenzen im senkrechten Fels möchte ich euch ersparen.

Vorher haben wir noch versteinerte Radler besucht:







Und uns zum Thema "Schöner Wohnen" schlau gemacht:


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2014)

Am Colle Bandia ist schon lange mit "Schöner Wohnen" Schluss.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2014)

sah die hütte vom häuptling nicht auch mal ne zeitlang so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sah die hütte vom häuptling nicht auch mal ne zeitlang so aus?



Nee, ich glaube der Uwe hat Laminat.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaube der Uwe hat Laminat.




jaa, jetzt! aber in der mehrjährigen umbauphase kam das doch schon nahe ran an das buidl oben


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Oktober 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaube der Uwe hat Laminat.


 Von wegen Laminat!
Echtholzparkett,bitteschön!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Oktober 2014)

Am 04.11.2014 fängt der Winterpokal wieder an. Team 
*Normal ist anders* sollte wieder am start sein. Wer fahrt mit?


----------



## Trekki (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Jahr gibt es eine Regeländerung für Normal ist anders: die Fahrzeiten müssen eingetragen werden.

Zur Frage: ich, gerne.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Am 04.11.2014 fängt der Winterpokal wieder an. Team
> *Normal ist anders* sollte wieder am start sein. Wer fahrt mit?



Dabei 

"Normal ist anders" ist genau das, was ich brauche, wenn ich endlich von dieser Couch runter komme 

@john,
wie ist Dein Kommentar zu verstehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Oktober 2014)

Mache dieses Jähr nicht mit im Winterpokal!


----------



## route61 (8. Oktober 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Am 04.11.2014 fängt der Winterpokal wieder an. Team
> *Normal ist anders* sollte wieder am start sein. Wer fahrt mit?



Ich bin zu normal für dieses Team. Außerdem werde ich fast den gesamten Dezember pausieren. Ich suche eher ein Team, das unter die ersten 300 von 1500 Teams kommen möchte, nicht unter die ersten 20.


----------



## Trekki (9. Oktober 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @john,
> wie ist Dein Kommentar zu verstehn?


Im letzten WP gab es eine Team-Interne Panne beim Eintragen. D.h. ca. 1 Monat Einträge sind dabei verloren gegangen.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2014)

*Tag 6* Piemont

Von mir gibt es davon keinen Bericht, weil krankheitsmäßig aus dem Rennen. Da müssen wieder Andere ran...


----------



## Holzlarer (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab grad eure Berichte und Fotos aus dem Piemont durchgeschaut. Ein echter Wahnsinn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wer braucht da noch bike-magazine?

bis irgendwann mal wieder auf ner tour ( oder weihnachtsmarkt oder su.....)

VG Dirk


----------



## Trekki (10. Oktober 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> An derEndert selber ist doch auch noch ein Wasserfall, oder seit ihr da dran vorbei gedübelt ?


Den Haltepunkt habe ich heute genommen




Aber alles der Reihenfolge nach.
**Eigendlich** war für den 8.10. eine Tour geplant. Mangels guten Wetter und Mitfahrer (ist wohl eine Folge) bin ich Vormittags alleine von Bad Neuenahr los und gerade mal bis Mayschoss gekommen. Der Rest der Tour ist abgesoffen.

Heute die Entschädigung. Auch wieder Vormittags los, an der Scheune etwas Verpflegung eingesteckt und oberhalb der Ahr genossen.





Dabei wurde mir klar, dass ich die abgesoffene Tour nachholen will, jedoch als Weichei Variante der Cochem Tour. Eigendlich ist nur das Enderttal wichtig -> bis Ulmen auf den Radwegen...




... und breiten Bürgersteigen durch die Eifel.


Das Enderttal spukte heute Wasser, als ob es in den letzten Tagen reichlich geregnet hat.







Und ein kleines Mißgeschick beim Radposen




Eine interessante Begegnung hatte ich noch: im oberen Teil vom Enderttal hatte ich gerade eine Schlauchwechselpause als mir eine Frau mit 4 Kindern (Kindergartenalter) und 3 Minnihunden entgegen kam. Sie hatte keine Ahnung wo Sie war, ihr Auto stand in Cochem und wollte nur zur nächsten Ortschaft. Ich habe ihr den Weg Richtung Ulmen gezeigt - 5km Luftlinie.

-trekki


----------



## route61 (10. Oktober 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dabei wurde mir klar, dass ich die abgesoffene Tour nachholen will, jedoch als Weichei Variante der Cochem Tour.
> 
> ...


Schöner Bericht, das Wetter war ja heute ganz brauchbar.

Die Weichei-Variante würde ich mal gerne von Bonn aus als Bremser mitfahren. Dieses Jahr allerdings nicht mehr, höchstens Ende Dezember.

Grüße

B.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2014)

Bist du imEndertal im unteren Bereich auch so viel geklettert ?
Anfang September lag da noch ne ganze Menge Holz quer, 
hier und da war auch der Weg abgerutscht.


----------



## Trekki (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich musste nur absteigen weil ich die ausgesetzten Stellen nicht fahren wollte (nasse Steine) und die Holzbrücken extrem glatt waren. Das hatte ich bei dem Wetter nicht anders erwartet. Sonst war alles gut.

Diese Variante sind von der Tomburg aus 80km, 1200Hm

Bis auf die Frau mit den Kindern hatte ich nur einen Zuschauer


----------



## route61 (11. Oktober 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Diese Variante sind von der Tomburg aus 80km, 1200Hm
> 
> ...


Kommen noch einpaar Kilometer vom Bahnhof Rheinbach zur Tomburg dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Mache dieses Jähr nicht mit im Winterpokal!



Willst Du Dir das nicht vielleicht noch mal überlegen???

Wer soll mich denn sonst zu Höchstleistungen motivieren?


----------



## meg-71 (11. Oktober 2014)

Morgen wird ab 11 Uhr von der Martinshütte über Altenahr gestartet.

Gruß der meg


----------



## route61 (11. Oktober 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Morgen wird ab 11 Uhr von der Martinshütte über Altenahr gestartet.
> 
> Gruß der meg


Ich versuche, da zu sein.


----------



## route61 (12. Oktober 2014)

TTrip Piemont Tag 6:
Für Tag 6 war nicht ganz so gutes Wetter angesagt. Nachmittags könne es Gewitter geben und solle regnen. Um nicht zu viel Zeit zu verlieren und die Hm zu begrenzen, beschlossen wir, mit dem Auto auf den Colle del Preit zu fahren und die Tour dort zu starten.





844 Hm gespart Dafür mussten wir nachmittags zwei Autos oben abholen.

Zunächst ging's hoch über die Gardetta Hochebene mit Blick zurück auf den Rocca la Meja





Zwischendurch kann man kurz einen Blick auf Marmora (Superiore) erheischen





Die alten Militärstraßen sind für ihre fast 100 Jahre noch ganz gut erhalten.










Rifugio La Gardetta





Auf dem Höhepunkt der Tour





Von jetzt an ging's erstmal abwärts





Vorbei an Festungen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zunächst Richtung Viviere.





Kurz vor Viviere verabschiedeten sich zwei Mitfahrer, die nicht nass werden wollten.





Hier (mit Fahne) das Rifugio di Viviere





Da fahren die Beiden





Zu viert gings dann erstmal wieder 400 Hm hinauf Richtung Westen auf den Colle Ciarbonet.





Die Sphinxe haben hier Hörner 





So schlängelt sich der Weg also hoch





... und höher
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... und höher





durch alpine Sommervegetation





bis auf den nächsten Colle, wo wir erstmal zusammen mit vielen Wanderern eine Rast machten.










Als es leicht zu regnen anfing, machten wir uns auf den Weg hinunter.


Zwischendurch gab's einen Abflug ins Unterholz meinerseits, als ich auf einer nassen Wurzel das Vorderrad weggezogen bekam.

Wunderschöne Trails führten hinab Richtung Saretta. Auf Wald- und Feldwegen erreichten wir dann Ponte Maira




















Von hier aus fuhren wir rechts oberhalb der Maira nach Acceglio. Hier fing es zu regnen an und wir fuhren in strömendem Regen die Straße hinunter nach Ponte Marmoras und hoch nach Vernetti, wo erstmal Bikewash und Auto holen angesagt war.
Die schnelle Truppe hat eine ähnliche Tour gemacht, ist aber in ein Gewitter gekommen und hat sich nach Frankreich abgesetzt. Andrea "Kleinschmidt" holte sie dort mit dem Auto ab, als es schon fast dunkel wurde. So konnten die auch noch das sieben Gänge Abendessen genießen.

Das war's meinerseits zum TTT 2014. Im Valle Maira gibt es noch einiges mehr zu fahren, als wir bisher in den zwei Jahren geschafft haben. 20 Touren sind allein im Katalog der Pensione Ceaglio. Sieben habe ich dieses Jahr in 6 Tagen gefahren (am Tag 6 eine Kombi aus Tour 3 und 2).

Mit einer großen Gruppe von 13 Leuten ist es ideal, weil für (fast) jeden eine Gruppe mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit bzw. Leistungsfähigkeit da ist.

Von mir aus kanns bald wieder dort hin gehen.


----------



## shmee (12. Oktober 2014)

Hey Bertram (und natürlich auch Uwe),

ganz großes Lob an euch für die Berichte, ich könnte grad auch direkt wieder hinfahren. 

Bertram, du hast allerdings vergessen, dass wir im oberen Teil der Abfahrt vom Colle Ciarbonet das Vischeltal des Piemont entdeckt haben, in dem es auch ohne sichtbare Niederschläge schlammig ohne Ende war.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Oktober 2014)

Kann mich Christian nur anschließen:Super Fotos und Berichte von Uwe und Bertram!
Leider haben Angelo und ich keine Fotos von unserer abgekürzten Tour,da wir von dem geilen Trail abwärts
total geflasht waren.
Wenn ich die Bilder sehe könnte ich sofort wieder hinfahren.
Frau braucht einfach mehr Urlaub!
Bis die Tage!
P.S.: In Vorfreude  Au TT-Tripp 2015!!!!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2014)

Tolle Fotos, vielen Dank dafür!

Was ist Ziel 2015?

grüße


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2014)

jetzt mal ganz ehrlich leute, hat eigentlich irgendeiner seine knieschoner WIRKLICH gebraucht? also nicht nur so umfaller, die einen vor nem kratzer bewahren. wenn ich die wege sehe, die ihr da gefahren seid, habe ich den eindruck, daß es an der ahr gefährlicher ist. oder kommen die bilder vom stolperbiken noch? vielleicht dienen die auch dazu, die bei den immer höheren geschwindigkeiten hochspritzende kiesel abzuhalten?


----------



## Trekki (12. Oktober 2014)

Knieschoner sind wie eine Versicherung: am besten ist es, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden.

Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2014)

Volker: 
Bist du irgendwie verbittert?


----------



## route61 (12. Oktober 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Hey Bertram (und natürlich auch Uwe),
> 
> ganz großes Lob an euch für die Berichte, ich könnte grad auch direkt wieder hinfahren.
> 
> Bertram, du hast allerdings vergessen, dass wir im oberen Teil der Abfahrt vom Colle Ciarbonet das Vischeltal des Piemont entdeckt haben, in dem es auch ohne sichtbare Niederschläge schlammig ohne Ende war.


Danke für das Lob erstmal. Dann hat man den Eindruck, dass die Arbeit nicht umsonst war (gilt auch für B. und C.). Die DIMB Tour im Vorfeld und C.s Tipps haben mir aber auch viel gebracht um auf den Trails Spaß zu haben (auch wenn wir dafür nicht dort waren ).

Hätte ich schreiben sollen, dass auf dem Weg unzählige Kuhfladen lagen und wir quasi ständig von unten mit Kuhmist beworfen wurden?  Erstens würde uns das keiner glauben und zweitens war es nicht so (schlimm ).



sun909 schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Was ist Ziel 2015?
> 
> grüße



Meg und die Mitfahrer von heute meinten, Provence wäre nicht schlecht. Ich würde das unterstützen.



Enrgy schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz ehrlich leute, hat eigentlich irgendeiner seine knieschoner WIRKLICH gebraucht? also nicht nur so umfaller, die einen vor nem kratzer bewahren. wenn ich die wege sehe, die ihr da gefahren seid, habe ich den eindruck, daß es an der ahr gefährlicher ist. oder kommen die bilder vom stolperbiken noch? vielleicht dienen die auch dazu, die bei den immer höheren geschwindigkeiten hochspritzende kiesel abzuhalten?


Selbst auf die Gefahr, mich als Korinthenkacker zu qualifizieren: Erstmal zum Ausdruck "Schoner". Ein schoner ist etwas, das vor Verschleiß schützt. Was Du meinst sind Protektoren - Schützer also.
Peter, der Schweizer, der die Touren zusammengestellt hat meinte, man brauche auf keiner der Touren wirklich die Protektoren.

Was Du gesehen hast, sind die Photos von den langsamen Passagen. Der Einzige, der Bilder an den neuralgischen Stellen gemacht hat, ist Cyclopath mit der GoPro, aber der postet nichts. Niemand sonst macht Bilder oder Videos von den wirklich schwierigen Stellen, weil keiner vier Arme hat. Selbst wenn jemand Aufnahmen macht, kommt nur ganz selten die wirkliche Beschaffenheit des Weges herüber.
Am Tag zwei wünschte ich mir alleine wegen der vielen Kratzer von Gebüschen die Protektoren. Dass keiner sich ernsthaft verletzt hat, ist wahrscheinlich Glück und Können. U. meinte am Ende der Mt. Tibert Tour: "The most improved Team" weil wir fast alles gefahren sind, was wir letztes Jahr (auf der Tour Mulino Rio Albert) noch geschoben haben.


----------



## Trekki (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich stubs den Cyclopath mal an .. aber nicht, damit er umfällt sondern postet.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Peter, der Schweizer, der die Touren zusammengestellt hat meinte, man brauche auf keiner der Touren wirklich die Protektoren...



danke, das reicht mir als info. wollte hier keinem ans protektor-beschützte bein pinkeln.


----------



## meg-71 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kurzer Bericht von der heutigen TTTour.

Treffpunk war Martinshütte oberhalb von Altenahr, und zunächst sah es so aus das wir nur zu zweit sein würden. Doch pünktlich traf dann noch route61 ein. Nach kurzer Beratung ob noch Leute kommen würden kam der cyclopath um die Ecke der noch eine andere Parkplatzanfahrt zur Martinshütte mit noch näherem Parkplatz gefunden hatte.
Überraschend kamen dann noch St Jupp14 und ein Gaststarter einer Bonner Gebirgsmanschaft dazu, so waren wir dann doch zu sechst.
Los ging es dann hoch zur Seilbahn und es wurde der Trail Selbahn rechts genommen.




Es wurden Protektoren benutzt so weit vorhanden, aber es giebt keine Bilder davon weil der Fahrspass gelitten hätte.
Genauso vom Schockohasentrail der bei Lind liegt, nicht zu verwechsel mit Lindt.
Unten vor Ahrbrück trennten wir uns dann von St Jupp14 der um 15 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein mußte und bagannen mit dem Aufstieg zu Steinerberg und weil auf Fotos keine Töne zu höhren sind giebt es davon auch keine Bilder wie ollinist die ganze Auffahrt mit knacken und knartzen untermalt hat.

Am Hornberg wurde dann an der Bierkastenrampe vom Gaststarter versucht den Bierkasten den Tomburgen zu entreissen und fast sah es schon so aus aber....





erblieb dann doch bei Thomas.

Hier noch ein Paar bilder von der nun folgenden Abfahrt über das wieder freie erste Stück der Abfahrt vom Hornberg.










Schöne Tour war das heute mit allen Begleitern. Noch kurz die Tourdaten 30km 1000hm.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Selbst auf die Gefahr, mich als *Korinthenkacker* zu qualifizieren: Erstmal zum Ausdruck "Schoner". Ein schoner ist etwas, das vor Verschleiß schützt. Was Du meinst sind Protektoren - Schützer also.
> Peter, der Schweizer, der die Touren zusammengestellt hat meinte, man brauche auf keiner der Touren wirklich die Protektoren.



Dafür hast du dir sogar die Bezeichnung "kleiner scheisser Klug !" verdient 



route61 schrieb:


> Dass keiner sich ernsthaft verletzt hat, ist wahrscheinlich Glück und Können. U. meinte am Ende der Mt. Tibert Tour: *"The most improved Team"* weil wir fast alles gefahren sind, was wir letztes Jahr (auf der Tour Mulino Rio Albert) noch geschoben haben.



Selten je soviel Selbstbeweihräucherung im Netz gelesen !
So jetz könnt ihr mich von mir aus vierteilen oder auf die Ignore Liste setzen,aber als Bodenständiger offener Eifler sag ich: Eigenlob stinkt !
Tschau
Der Eifler Querkopp !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (12. Oktober 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht von der heutigen TTTour.
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Einpaar Bilder hätt ich noch. Das Video vom Schokohasentrail ist leider nichts geworden 

Saarbachtalstraße





Abbiegung nach Plittersdorf





Aussicht von Lind, in der Mitte das Radioteleskop Effelsberg, rechts der ...





... Hochthürmer, mal von Süden





Aussicht vom Hornberg





Auffahrt zur Martinshütte





Und danach gings noch in die Scheune. Eigentlich Wahnsinn, Sonntag nachmittag in die Scheune zu gehen, aber die Verlockung ...

Edit: Links zu größeren Fotos hinzugefügt.


----------



## St_Jupp14 (12. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Fotos und war echt wieder ne spitzen Tour! Vielen Dank an meg für die Planung/Routenauswahl. War dann doch ruckzuck, und überraschend früher als gedacht, in Rheinbach. Allerdings habe ich mir so ziemlich ein paar der schlammigsten Wege für die Heimfahrt ausgesucht, die ich "finden" konnte.. was ja auch viel Spaß machen kann


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Oktober 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dafür hast du dir sogar die Bezeichnung "kleiner scheisser Klug !" verdient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keiner zwingt Dich den TT-Fred zu lesen!Die Anzahl der Stinkstiefel,die ihren Senf dazu geben,nimmt irgendwie zu.
Die rheinische Frohnatur!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Stinkstiefel,die ihren Senf dazu geben,nimmt irgendwie zu.


Ich seh da auch keine Abfahrt, nur einen

Absatz


Man sieht spätestens Ende Nov auf der Hennefer Tour


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Selten je soviel Selbstbeweihräucherung im Netz gelesen !



Du neigst ein wenig zur Übertreibung Hubert, oder?
Du redest jetzt von dem *einen* Satz, den Berthram geäußert hat, in welchem steht das ich den Rest gelobt habe???
Ist ja noch nicht mal Eigenlob....irgendwie hast du da was falsch verstanden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> *Keiner zwingt Dich den TT-Fred zu lesen!*Die Anzahl der Stinkstiefel,die ihren Senf dazu geben,nimmt irgendwie zu.
> Die rheinische Frohnatur!


 
Du hast recht, dann machs mal gut ! 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Du neigst ein wenig zur Übertreibung Hubert, oder?
> Du redest jetzt von dem *einen* Satz, den Berthram geäußert hat, in welchem steht das ich den Rest gelobt habe???
> Ist ja noch nicht mal Eigenlob....irgendwie hast du da was falsch verstanden...


 
Kann auch sein das ich was übertrieben hab !
Wäre jedenfalls in sofern keine Eigenlob wenn Du dich nicht zum Team dazu zählst !

Adios


----------



## Trekki (13. Oktober 2014)

Was geht denn hier ab?
Die TTT Fahrer teilen Ihre Freude über den gelungenen Urlaub mit den daheim gebliebenen (ich freue mich jedenfalls über die Bilder und die offensichtlich gute Stimmung, die dort rüber kommt) und aus einem Nebensatz wird ein Schlachtfeld?

Stark verwirrt,
der trekki


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Oktober 2014)

Ein Schlachtfeld ist zum Glück etwas anderes.
Es kann ja auch jeder-zum Glück-sagen und schreiben was er bzw sie denkt.
Manche suchen aber permanent das Haar in der Suppe,statt sich mal mit zu freuen.Wenn der Frohsinn dafür nicht reicht,spare ich mir halt nen Kommentar.
So,jetzt ist alles von meiner Seite aus zu dem Thema gesagt!

Sehr schöne Bilder Meg!
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder fit!


----------



## route61 (13. Oktober 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Sehr schöne Bilder Meg!
> ...


 
Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder. Chapeau!
Und auch nochmal Danke für's Guiden dieser abwechslungsreichen Tour.


----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene
Ich muss morgen im Pfälzer Wald einen Schrank abholen und will die Fahrt auch sinnvoll nutzen. 
Also wär Zeit & Lust hat morgen eine Runde durch den Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald zu drehen, bitte bei mir melden. Ich habe einen Platz frei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (13. Oktober 2014)

An alle, die uns immer fleißig mit tollen Bildern und Berichten versorgen:

Bitte macht weiter so. Wenn ich auch nicht oft was dazu schreibe, so erfreue ich mich doch immer daran.
Bei diesem schiiieet Wetter gibt mir das die Motivation, mein Rad nicht ganz verrosten zu lassen. In diesem Sinne:

*Tolle Bilder, tolle Berichte, weiter so *


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier nun ein par Bilder von der schönen  Tour an der Mosel gestern.

Leichtes einrollen von der Mosel hoch mit dieser Aussicht 















Kurz vor dem Ende des ersten Anstiegs



	Endlich



   Wie schon zu Ende???

Im Ameisenpfad









Durch den Flow so beflügelt hatte es einen Teil der Truppe zu weit den Trail hinunter getragen.









Nach dem gefühlt 10. Anstieg ein kleines Päuschen   wäre schön gewesen





Daniel´s besondere Vorbereitung, für ein E-Bike Verkaufsgespräch




Und auch die letzten schwierigen Passagen wurden von Thomas wie nichts gemeistert






Ein sehr schöner Tag, mit einer tollen Truppe.

Es war mir ein Fest.

Grüße der Micha


----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. Oktober 2014)

Boah, toll - ich möchte da auch mal fahren! Steht schon lange auf dem Plan, aber irgendwie...
Nehmt ihr uns beim nächsten Mal mit, bitte

Liebe Grüße und ciao
Annette


----------



## jokomen (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei den tollen Bildern aus dem Piemont werden Erinnerungen wach. Cealio als Basis ist schon geil! Und noch schöner: Die Pausen werden in den Cafes gehalten, wo wir auch eine Rast gemacht haben.   Ich möchte da auch wieder mal hin!


----------



## route61 (13. Oktober 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...
> Im Ameisenpfad
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh gar keine Ameisen 

Klasse Fotos! Wenn ich nicht auch 'ne schöne Tour gemacht hätte, würd' ich glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Fotos Michael!

Sieht nach einer tollen Tortour aus 

grüße
C.


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Oktober 2014)

Top Deluxe Michael


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2014)

*Tag 7

Die Umsiedlung
*
Tag der Trennung: Es war ja eine TT-Veranstaltung. Unter dem Motto: "Alleine könnt ihr es schaffen" verließ uns ein Teil der Gruppe gen Heimat.
Der andere Teil nutzte die Gelegenheit zur Weiterfahrt: Das Meer war nicht wirklich weit.
Und so konnten wir schon nach kurzer Zeit unser neues Domizil beziehen:







Das casa vacanze sul borgo.
Ein sehr zu empfehlendes Apartmenthaus mit einer traumhaften Aussicht auf Finalborgo:











Sogar ein kleines Eckchen vom Meer ist zu sehen.

Trotz großer Verluste in der Truppe konnten wir unser Team doch noch ein wenig aufstocken:






Rechts die beiden Neuen: Helge und Oli konnten angeheuert werden.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> unser neues Domizil




jetzt weiß ich, wo die kohle für die trikots geblieben ist - nicht schlecht, herr specht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. Oktober 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene
> Ich muss morgen im Pfälzer Wald einen Schrank abholen und will die Fahrt auch sinnvoll nutzen.
> Also wär Zeit & Lust hat morgen eine Runde durch den Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald zu drehen, bitte bei mir melden. Ich habe einen Platz frei..


Sonne war auch vorhanden




Die Tour haben wir am ende etwas abgekürzt. Sie sollte eigendlich 63km / 1400Hm sein. Da uns die Zeit knapp wurde haben wir den letzten Hügel ausgelassen und uns dabei verfahren. Ergebnis: 60km / 1234Hm









Es war eine schöne Tour und danke fürs mitnehmen

-trekki


----------



## H-P (15. Oktober 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Tag 7
> 
> Die Umsiedlung*
> 
> ...



Und unheimlich nette Nachbarn haste vergessen.


----------



## sinux (15. Oktober 2014)

Yep - schöne Tour war's

Mit einer Bananenschale auf der ich beinahe ausgerutscht wäre.




und obskuren Staubwedeln oder Cheerleader Puscheln, die hier in fast jedem Dorf rumhängen.


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Oktober 2014)

H-P schrieb:


> Und unheimlich nette Nachbarn haste vergessen.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2014)

Alle TT'ler die ein J-Trikot haben wollten, bitte mal in die IG schauen


----------



## surftigresa (15. Oktober 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Am 04.11.2014 fängt der Winterpokal wieder an. Team
> *Normal ist anders* sollte wieder am start sein. Wer fahrt mit?



Einen Platz dürfen wir jetzt doch für den Herrn Daywalker frei halten 

Fehlt nur noch ein ambitionierter Fahrer. Also los, mutige vor!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Oktober 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Alle TT'ler die ein J-Trikot haben wollten, bitte mal in die IG schauen




Und wenn man nicht in der IG ist ????


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht in der IG ist ????



Gibt da sowas altmodisches namens T-E-L-E-F-O-N 

Da werden Sie geholfen!


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt da sowas altmodisches namens T-E-L-E-F-O-N
> 
> Da werden Sie geholfen!



Nein, in diesem Fall werden sie nicht geholfen. 
Es geht ja nur um die Bezahlung der Trikots. 
Die Bestellung ist ja schon längst durch.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Oktober 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nein, in diesem Fall werden sie nicht geholfen.
> Es geht ja nur um die Bezahlung der Trikots.
> Die Bestellung ist ja schon längst durch.


Ach soooo, macht ja nichts gibt ja jetzt auch die neuen Dimb Trikots


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wo gibts denn die DIMB Teile ?
Auf der DIMB Seite nix jefunden wa !


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2014)

Dimb Trikots nur für die Trailscouts mW...
Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ach soooo, macht ja nichts gibt ja jetzt auch die neuen Dimb Trikots



...die will doch Keiner...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ahso, danke für die Info.
Dann kommts für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Oktober 2014)

Normal ist anders ist vollständig!

Hey, verbitterte oder nörgel Enrgy: das große Silberauto ist von dem Geld gekauft worden. War voller Protektoren


----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> War voller Protektoren



für dich waren aber keine mehr drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (17. Oktober 2014)

Hey Tomburger habt ihr für Sonntag was geplant ? Würde mich gerne nochmal anschließen


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Normal ist anders ist vollständig!



Hast du dich doch wieder breitschlagen lassen? Dann diesmal aber bitte mehr als die kümmerlichen 6xx Punkte vom Vorjahr 

grüße!


----------



## Trekki (17. Oktober 2014)

Warm fahren für den WP!

Vorbereitung







Nürburg




Maar bei Daun





Trekkis Beine platt -> Abfahrt über die alte Bahnstrecke








nach Wittlich




... und mit der Bahn zurück. Von der Panzernahrung war noch fürs Abendessen mit der Familie etwas da.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2014)

Sach mal seh ich das richtig das hier links das Cube "nur" um den Vorbau mit Schloss am Schild festgemacht war ?


Trekki schrieb:


>


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2014)

Ist halt mitten in der Eifel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, da brauchste auch gar keins


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2014)

Der John ist Nicht-Sterblich! Wenn mir mal eins der anberaumten 5 Kürzlinge im Eifelraum verloren geht dann da anrufen vor Pozilei! Trekki, bitte mal bei Gelegenheit bestätigen datt auch noch Carnivore und nix nur "Armer-Ritter-Trennkost"!
Panzer's presst!- der Pete...


----------



## Biker-Ben (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, ist für die nächsten Sonntage was an Touren geplant? Ab November kann ich dann endlich mal mit.


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047

Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St_Jupp14 (23. Oktober 2014)

Servus, findet diesen Sonntag wieder eine Tour statt? Plane eigentlich definitiv zu fahren, aber in Gesellschaft macht es natürlich mehr Spass  Ein Treffen an der Tomburg wäre also top!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Oktober 2014)

Der männliche Teil der Zentrale will RR fahren,da wohl sehr schlammig im Wald.
Ich persönlich hätte mehr Bock MTB zu fahren.Falls jemand guided wäre ich ab der Tomburg dabei!


----------



## route61 (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin höchstwahrscheinlich im Ahrtal, aber per Pedes. Rotweinwanderweg  zwischen Dernau und Mayschoß mit abschließendem Zwiebelkuchenessen in Dernau.

Vielleicht sieht man sich. Die Wege sind bis Sonntag bestimmt wieder alle trocken


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2014)

*Tag 8 (Tag 2 in Finale)

San Rocco*


Die Bilderflut am ersten Tourtag in Finale ebbte ein wenig ab.

Die Gruppe teilte sich: Die Jägers und die Ollies gönnten sich direkt am ersten Tag im Freerideparadies den Shuttle.
Der Tourtrupp machte sich auf zur Kapelle San Rocco.

Hinauf zur Festung über Finalborgo:





Fast oben?





Nöö !





Es durfte natürlich nicht die klassische Schiebepassage fehlen.

Ab der Kapelle gibt es dann keine bildlichen Aufzeichnungen mehr. Der Grund ist klar: Fahrspaß hinab.
Dabei haben wir uns auch noch auf eine feinst angelegte Freereidestrecke "verirrt". Der Spaß kostete zwar dann wieder eine Schiebepassage auf feinst gebauter Endurorennstrecke- allerdings dieses Mal in falscher Richtung, also hinauf.
Das nächste bzw. letzte Bild dieses Tages zeigt unseren Anlaufpunkt Nummer Eins nach den Touren im Hintergrund:

Die Bar Centrale





Die Menschen im Vordergrund sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## meg-71 (25. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich unsere lieblings Tätigkeit in Finale ...rumlungern an der Bar Central









Zwischendurch wurden auch die neusten BIG WHEEL Trents getestet





Anfangs noch mit seniorengerechter Aufstiegshilfe aber später dann schon sehr professionell





Aber es wurde auch ernsthaft gebiked















Es grüßt der meg


----------



## route61 (25. Oktober 2014)

Tolle Berichte und Fotos

Uwe zeigt wieder mal das Problem auf, das MTBende Fotografen grundsätzlich haben. Zeit und Lust zum Fotografieren hat man meist nur Bergauf. Besonders, wenn die Landschaft schön ist, oder man warten muss. Die Äktschnfotos bleiben runter oft auf der Strecke .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Die Äktschnfotos bleiben runter oft auf der Strecke .



dafür wurde die gopro erfunden


----------



## meg-71 (25. Oktober 2014)

St_Jupp14 schrieb:


> Servus, findet diesen Sonntag wieder eine Tour statt? Plane eigentlich definitiv zu fahren, aber in Gesellschaft macht es natürlich mehr Spass  Ein Treffen an der Tomburg wäre also top!



Bin morgen nicht am Start, wünsche aber viel Spass.

LG der meg


----------



## St_Jupp14 (25. Oktober 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der männliche Teil der Zentrale will RR fahren,da wohl sehr schlammig im Wald.
> Ich persönlich hätte mehr Bock MTB zu fahren.Falls jemand guided wäre ich ab der Tomburg dabei!



Bin leider nicht wirklich besonders streckenkundig.. Fahre selber immer eher drauf los und lege nur grob die Richtung fest.  Aber ich fahr morgen mal um 11h an der Tomburg vorbei.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich unsere lieblings Tätigkeit in Finale ...rumlungern an der Bar Central
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So watt von geil - hat das Convienience-Vorführ-Team der KBU aber mal wieder so datt Rund geschlagen - 
ein (S)carp(r)a Flow erster Güte! Jott sei Dank hat sich der Chefpicmator noch zugeschaltet, sonst wäre geschichtsträchtijet
Material dem nächste Festplattenfraß zum Opfer gefallen Cheffe auffem wirklichen Big-Bike - Schrumpelstufen - und der
Relaxfaktor auch ordentlich beleuchtet (IHR seid aber auch - mit Verlaub - 'ne rechte (jetzt ganz viel Verlaub) Fressensammlung
für ett jemischte Rheinland) - Au rendezvous des amis... Einen dicken Dank für die die Federkiel und Fotolinsen schwangen,
der Pete


----------



## STW08 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Schaut Euch mal folgenden Link an.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
In der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages ist unser meg71 mit vertreten!!!!! Es lebe Finale und das Team Tomburg

Also, alle mal schön Voten!!!
Wäre doch mal nett ein TT Foto auf dem ersten Platz zu sehen, oder?





Wie, schon bis hier gelesen und immer noch nicht den Link geklickt? Jetzt aber schnell!

Es grüßt der Andy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ob's das Bild diesmal gegen die shred-fly-whip-nohander-suicid-fraktion schafft ? Ick hab ma jeklickt wa !


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ob's das Bild diesmal gegen die shred-fly-whip-nohander-suicid-fraktion schafft ? Ick hab ma jeklickt wa !



na wenigstens hamse schoner an, det is ja schoma die halbe miete...


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2014)

Schützer!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Oktober 2014)

Protektoren! (Kann-nix-Verhinderer....)







Done!


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2014)

ich dachte das wären Projektoren? 

aber das mit der Abstimmung sieht zur Zeit ja gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ein Schützer schütz,
ein Schoner schont,
ein Protektor ... ??? .... protektiert ? Wa ? hä ?


----------



## meg-71 (27. Oktober 2014)

Foto der Tages welch Ehre. Danke an alle die für mich gestimmt haben.

LG der meg


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Oktober 2014)

War ja auch ein klasse Bild 

Übrigens, unsere Ghettoweihnacht ist ausgeschrieben. Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen?


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> War ja auch ein klasse Bild
> 
> Übrigens, unsere Ghettoweihnacht ist ausgeschrieben. Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen?



Leider nicht im Lande


----------



## Pete04 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ein Lob was der Werkstattleiter wahrlich verdient hat auf den Spuren der Söhne von Carl-Zeiss-Jena!
Reschpekt - Meg!
Mer danken der Mutti Theresa datt die frei radikalen Thesauren hier (öffentlich bedienstet betalt...) mitlesen,
daher nochmal schonungslos 'ne App als Erweiterung (keine Angscht, muss nitt dem Finanzamt mitgeteilt werden
als Zusatzunterricht...)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protektor_(Schutzausrüstung)

that's it zum Thema, Folks - da weisse Bescheid! (für lau, könnte wichtig sein...)


----------



## St_Jupp14 (30. Oktober 2014)

Servus zusammen,

findet diesen Sonntag evtl. eine Tour statt der ich mich anschliessen könnte? Oder hätte jemand Lust mit mir von Rheinbach oder der Tomburg aus eine zu starten? Ich habe wahrscheinlich so von 10h bis 15h Zeit. Würde mich freuen!

Besten Gruß Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. November 2014)

St_Jupp14 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> findet diesen Sonntag evtl. eine Tour statt der ich mich anschliessen könnte? Oder hätte jemand Lust mit mir von Rheinbach oder der Tomburg aus eine zu starten? Ich habe wahrscheinlich so von 10h bis 15h Zeit. Würde mich freuen!
> 
> Besten Gruß Thomas


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2014)

Hi,
würde gerne morgen mal Richtung Ameisentrail etc.

Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen, der sich auskennt? 

grüße


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2014)

Würde ich gern aber meine Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie mag nicht biken. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (7. November 2014)

Kannst Du das nicht am Sonntag machen? Da könnte ich und vielleicht auch ein Kenner dieser Sumpflandschaft.


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2014)

ne,
Sonntag leider schon seit Wochen verplant... 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (7. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde gerne morgen mal Richtung Ameisentrail etc.
> 
> Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen, der sich auskennt?
> ...


 Nicht das ich mich auskennen würde,aber morgen kann ich leider nicht.
@Helge- könnte mir durchaus vorstellen,daß am Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr,der ein oder andere Tomburger an namensgebender Ruine aufschlägt.Ist ja Winterpokal!


----------



## der.anderehelge (7. November 2014)

Was Winterpokal? Ach deshalb ist es so kalt. Im Ernst, ich habe seit gestern mit dem loooopigen Daniel schon so eine Abstimmung. Wir haben uns gestern im 7G die ersten Punkte zusammengefroren. Deshalb ist am Freitagabend etwas geplant, das Biken am Samstag unmöglich macht.


----------



## route61 (7. November 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich mich auskennen würde, aber morgen kann ich leider nicht.
> @Helge- könnte mir durchaus vorstellen,daß am Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr,der ein oder andere Tomburger an namensgebender Ruine aufschlägt. Ist ja Winterpokal!


Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Vor kurzem haben wir ja schon mal den Ameisentrail von der Tomburg aus gefahren. Wenn C. unbedingt am Sa. will, muss er halt jemand anderen finden.


der.anderehelge schrieb:


> ... Deshalb ist am Freitagabend etwas geplant, das Biken am Samstag unmöglich macht.


Dann wäre ja Sonntag 11 h ideal, oder?


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (8. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...


Sorry, war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Soll eigentlich nur heißen, dass ich am Sa. nicht kann, so wie Du am So. 

Edit: Smiley geändert in


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. November 2014)

Das war ne klasse Tour heute
Mal flott unterwegs gewesen.
91km/1900hm
Und satt Punkte fürs Team im WP


----------



## Trekki (9. November 2014)

Für 3 x Einkehr (2 x Scheune, 1 x Steiner Berg) und einige Bilder hat es locker gereicht




Weinberge im Herbst




Kurz vor dem 5m Drop 




Kurventechnik gelernt? Ja, passt so.




Kotzberg oberhalb von Mayschoß


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das war ne klasse Tour heute
> Mal flott unterwegs gewesen.
> 91km/1900hm
> Und satt Punkte fürs Team im WP


Kann ich noch den Stundenkilometerschnitt haben für de Enkels - würd mers EUCH nitt kennen wäre das datt Resultat
von mit Hardtail versehentlich auffe Trasse vom ICE Köln-Frankfurt geraten und vor der Lok geflohen....
...gerade in meinem schwarzen Büchlein noch mal drei *** hinter positiv bekloppt vermerkt,
ein dickes Stück Respekt (enthält 3% Fett, aber watt kümmert datt bei 3 Einkehren...) LG, der Pete.


----------



## Trekki (10. November 2014)

bitte in die IG schauen - Termin am 23.11. !


----------



## route61 (10. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch den Stundenkilometerschnitt haben für de Enkels ...
> ...) LG, der Pete.


Von Scottti und mir (Batterie am Tacho leer) sind keine Daten bekannt. 
daywalker74	15,0 km/h
cyclopath		16,7 km/h
trekki			  17,6 km/h
Von den dreien scheint daywalker74 das Prinzip des Winterpokals am ehesten verstanden zu haben.

Vielen Dank an Scottti fürs Guiden und die Erfüllung eines langgehegten Traums: Die zumindest teilweise Bezwingung des Trails vom Kapellchen bei Mayschoß runter. Beim Wandern hatte ich mich oft gefragt, ob der wohl fahrbar wäre.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer für's Überreden, trotz technischer Probleme weiterzufahren.

Das Ahrtal, wie man es kennt und liebt.






Der Rastplatz rotweintrinkender Wanderer





diesmal mit Mountainbikers





alles fahrbar




















Nachzügler





Einige Kilometer weiter

kurz vor der Scheune noch die Aussicht auf Meckenheim, Vüürjebirsch, Ennert (links im HG der Posttower)





Siebengebirge





Und hier der "corpus delikti" (einer)





und so sollte es aussehen





Hätte vielleicht nach dem Kettenwechsel doch eine ausgiebigere Probefahrt machen sollen.
Das untere Schaltröllchen hat ein Kugellager und das war trocken und zwitscherte die ganze Zeit, wahrscheinlich Teil des Antriebs-Problems.


----------



## Trekki (10. November 2014)

Ich habe meine Schaltröllchen auch mal zerlegt, gefettet und wieder eingebaut.


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Von Scottti und mir (Batterie am Tacho leer) sind keine Daten bekannt.
> daywalker74	15,0 km/h
> cyclopath		16,7 km/h
> trekki			  17,6 km/h
> ...



Danke Bertram für ett Füllhorn von Fotos! Ich hab' beim Kettenblatt die ganze Zeit die Maus gesucht, krieg abber keine Punkte!
Höllenritt, reschpekt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Schaltröllchen auch mal zerlegt, gefettet und wieder eingebaut.


 
Bei mir könnte man "Schalt" durch "Speck" ersetzen


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. November 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder Bertram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bei mir könnte man "Schalt" durch "Speck" ersetzen



na wenn Du das Speckröllchen auch immer fettest, wird es doch immer dicker


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> na wenn Du das Speckröllchen auch immer fettest, wird es doch immer dicker



die laufräder werden ja auch immer größer, da müssen wir uns halt anpassen...


----------



## der.anderehelge (12. November 2014)

Supi Bilder Bertram, 
wurde gerade noch rechtzeitig gewarnt. Sonst hätte ich vielleicht noch versuchen müssen das zu fahren.


----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2014)

IHR SEID DATT! Egal in welcher Area ich aufschlage hängt nur noch 3XXXL von dem watt der Naturpsychopat noch als tragbar empfindet -
VORZELTE! Bekennt euch endlich zu Euren Rettungsringen anbet und lasst mir mein M hängen!
Win/Win: solange die Scheinschlanken noch die Trails zirkulieren iss Freischneider überflüssig... Schulde den Hörrn eigentlich 'ne Schutzsteuer
weil die Brombeerrankenstacheln die euers Aussenpobacken zieren meinen Astralkörpa nitt mers gefährden - Hashtack: #soli-für-fluffis...


----------



## route61 (13. November 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Supi Bilder Bertram,
> wurde gerade noch rechtzeitig gewarnt. Sonst hätte ich vielleicht noch versuchen müssen das zu fahren.


Danke. 

Ich glaube das wärst Du gerne gefahren, notfalls hättest Du ja absteigen können. Wir haben größtenteils auch nicht alle Kurven ohne absetzen geschafft. Und einen Bremser hätte ich gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2014)

Heute einen sehr schönen Urlaubstag in der Heimat verbracht.

Danke an HP, Ralf und Lars für's mitnehmen


----------



## Biker-Ben (14. November 2014)

Hallo, wird am Sonntag ab der Tomburg gefahren?


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. November 2014)

@bertram: Das "Leuteausbremsen" werde ich sicherheitshalber im Februar auf Teneriffa eine Woche lang üben. Danach bin ich zumindest emontional gerüstet für so eine Aktion. Bis dahin müsst Ihr die echten "Ichwillswissen"-Touren aber ohne mich machen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. November 2014)

Wäre morgen eher für ne Rennradrunde.
Keinen Bock auf Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wäre morgen eher für ne Rennradrunde.
> Keinen Bock auf Matsch



Geh biken,lass denn Dackelschneider in der Garage !
Is gar nich so matschig, gerade ebennoch ne Runde gedreht,
voll aktzeptabel, hab schon schlimmeres erlebt.
Würd mal sagen Vischelfaktor 3-4


----------



## meg-71 (15. November 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wäre morgen eher für ne Rennradrunde.
> Keinen Bock auf Matsch


In Ermagelung des einein bin ich auch nicht unbedingt für das Andere und da nächstes Wochenende ja schon das Ahrtal ansteht würde ich gerne im Siebengebirge fahren. Leider fehlt mir bis jetzt ausreichende Steckenkenntnis oder ein Guide. Würde sich morgen jemand zur Verfügung stellen?

LG der meg


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2014)

Wäre im 7G Guidemässig am Start.

Aber erst um 12.00 und nicht bei dauerregen.

Sollen wir uns um 10.30 Uhr uns kurzschließen?

Grüße


----------



## meg-71 (15. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wäre im 7G Guidemässig am Start.
> 
> Aber erst um 12.00 und nicht bei dauerregen.
> 
> ...


Das passt.


----------



## der.anderehelge (15. November 2014)

Bin mit looop auch ganz locker fürs 7G verabredet. Sicher nicht vor 12 und eventuell mit Leuten aus seinem Team... Wenns passt würde ich mich auch morgen melden. Ich Ruf an wenns konkreter wird.


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2014)

Ok, Meg,hab zwei Nr von dir, welche Vorwahl ist die richtige?

Mitfahrer sind herzlich Willkommen... 

Helge: kriegen wir bestimmt passend hin, oder?

Grüsse

PS gehe davon aus, dass an der Ruine nix geht. Soll keine Konkurrenz oder so sein...hab ja kein whattsup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (15. November 2014)

Telefon hab ich nur mobil. 0172...
Tschuldigung, für Tomburg (lange Tour) hab ich zuwenig Zeit. Weiß auch nicht ob da was geht.


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2014)

Meinte den Meg, war zu langsam...
Deine Nr hab ich


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2014)

Moin,
da hier Dauerregen seit zwei Uhr nachts und regenradar nicht besser ausschaut, treffen wir uns nicht zum biken und sporteln alternativ...
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2014)

Alternative Sportart ist heute angesagt:
Kuchenessen in der Scheune heute Nachmittag


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2014)

Für alle, die Lust auf ein leckeres Stück Kuchen haben.
15:30Uhr ist Treffpunkt an der Scheune .


----------



## Sechser (16. November 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für alle, die Lust auf ein leckeres Stück Kuchen haben.
> 15:30Uhr ist Treffpunkt an der Scheune .


Mist, endlich mal wieder ein Event, für den meine momentane Kondition adäquat wäre ... aber ich muss zum Verwandtenkaffee ... im Vergleich zur Scheune bestenfalls 3. Liga.


----------



## Biker-Ben (16. November 2014)

Ich bin ne Mini-Runde gefahren. Wenn man einmal unterwegs ist, geht es. Aber so alleine bei dem Wetter macht's dann keinen Spaß. 

Vielleicht komme ich dann gleich mal zu Scheune. Wie werde ich Euch denn dort finden, so ohne Radklamotten?


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2014)

Schickschick. 
Ich schaffe es vielleicht auch mal zu einem Foto des Tages. Die Wahl läuft gerade...


----------



## supasini (17. November 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schickschick.
> Ich schaffe es vielleicht auch mal zu einem Foto des Tages. Die Wahl läuft gerade...



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1736561?in=potdPool

nach Suchen gefunden - sehr schönes Bildschen  KBU abstimmen, zackzack!!!
aber mal ehrlich Uwe: was hat denn das Rad im Hintergrund auf dem Bild zu suchen?! Auf sowas achtest du doch normalerweise!


----------



## Pete04 (17. November 2014)

GeAbStimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> GeAbStimmt!



dito


----------



## Dart (18. November 2014)

Schon längst erledigt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2014)

Tja leider wieder ma die "Shred-Whipit-360-Nohander-Suicide-Backflip-Double-Table-Top-Reverse-Hightech-Fraktion" gewonnen 
Is halt'n Downhill Forum geworden !


----------



## H-P (18. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Tja leider wieder ma die "Shred-Whipit-360-Nohander-Suicide-Backflip-Double-Table-Top-Reverse-Hightech-Fraktion" gewonnen
> Is halt'n Downhill Forum geworden !




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1736561

Nix da Hubi, wir haben gewonnen. 



  0 #3 IBC_Redaktion (18.11.2014, 08:01) Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dieses Bild wurde am 18.11.2014 als Foto des Tages ausgewählt! 

Vielen Dank an Uwe und alle die es geliked haben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2014)

Ah ok, ich dachte wil das Foto von heute auch mitin der Auswahl war sofern ich das gesehen hatte.
Kann auch sein dat ich wieder Tomaten uff de Augen hatte. 
Downhillforum bleibts aber trotzdem


----------



## H-P (18. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich dachte wil das Foto von heute auch mitin der Auswahl war sofern ich das gesehen hatte.
> Kann auch sein dat ich wieder Tomaten uff de Augen hatte.
> Downhillforum bleibts aber trotzdem



Du hast zu tief in deine "Lupine für arme" geguckt.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2014)

Morgen jemand Bock zu fahren bei dem guten Wetter?

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (21. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Bock zu fahren bei dem guten Wetter?
> 
> Grüße



Lust schon,aber ihr wollt ja sicher was zu essen!


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2014)

Schnickschnack , nehmen Kalorien auch in flüssiger Form von Kaltgetränken zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (21. November 2014)

auch Lust, werd aber vor 18:30 nix schaffen. Dann ist das Wetter aber nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. November 2014)

H-P schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1736561
> 
> Nix da Hubi, wir haben gewonnen.
> 
> ...




Wo war das eigentlich ? Sah ja fast wie bei mir umme Ecke an de Catstones aus,könnt aber auch Lux oder bei de Bältzebube gewesen sein?


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2014)

ich tippe auf N.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2014)

@Helge:schade!

@Der Rest: schon alle im Winterschlaf???

Grüße


----------



## AnjaR (21. November 2014)

Nö, kein Winterschlaf, aber wir werden morgen unsere Adventstour abfahren.


----------



## Dart (21. November 2014)

Wir fahren morgen die Adventtour mal ab. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2014)

Entweder hat der Haushalt 2 PC's oder Jörg hat Anja chloroformiert.... 2 Adventstouren innerhalb einer Minute angekündigt
geben abber ordentlich Vorfreude! Schöner Wetter hättet ihrs kaum haben können... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2014)

is winterpokal, da zieht man sämtliche register!


----------



## Dart (23. November 2014)

[QUOTE="Pete04, post: 91008, member: 13Sde der Haushalt 2 PC's oder Jörg hat Anja chloroformiert.... 2 Adventstouren innerhalb einer Minute angekündigt
geben abber ordentlich Vorfreude! Schöner Wetter hättet ihrs kaum haben können... LG, der Pete.[/QUOTE]
Richtig mit den zwei PCs komunizieren wir nur noch zu hause
Außerdem trainieren wir gerade für die Syncron-Post-WM bei Stefan Raab


----------



## route61 (23. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Entweder hat der Haushalt 2 PC's oder Jörg hat Anja chloroformiert.... 2 Adventstouren innerhalb einer Minute angekündigt
> geben abber ordentlich Vorfreude! Schöner Wetter hättet ihrs kaum haben können... LG, der Pete.



Ich glaube eher ersteres. Habe heute beide gleichzeitig getroffen. Kann aber auch vom Smartfon geschrieben worden sein.

Aber jetzt mal zu der Tour von heute:
Wetter war in der Tat traumhaft, nur der Gegenwind bei der Hinfahrt war etwas heftig. Ca. 15 Leute hatten sich an der Ruine eingefunden.

WP Team "normal ist anders" mal komplett angetreten






Ruine bei Altenahr










Leibesübungen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahrtalradweg (im Bau)





Radwegbrücke bei Reimerzhofen (im Bau)










Vielen Dank an Trekki für die tolle Tour und das anschließende Besammensein in der alten Scheune. Vielen Dank auch an die Netten Mitfahrer.


----------



## meg-71 (24. November 2014)

Auch von mir noch mal danke an John für die gesellige Tour und nun noch ein Paar bilder der Tour


Melli im Schneckentempo





ein neues Gesicht





der Geschenkeorganisator





Thomas mit einem recht eigenwilligem Style





mit einem Lächeln fahrend am Abgrund





für das Geburtstagskind schien dei Sache etwas enster zu sein





ein Fahrer mit* dissoziativer Identitätsstörung *(multipler Pesönlichkeit) mal Tomburger mal 7hiller





MfG der meg


----------



## Trekki (25. November 2014)

Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2014 n. Chr. Die ganze Republik ist von der Style Polizei besetzt, alle Tomburger fahren mit dem Vorderrad zuerst auf dem Trail .. alle Tomburger? Nein! Ein umbeugsamer hört nicht auf, den allgemeinen Druck Wiederstand zu leisten. Und das Leben ist nicht leicht für die Style Polizei, die alle Trails in der Eifel, Vorgebirge, Rheinbacher Wald belegen ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2014 n. Chr. Die ganze Republik ist von der Style Polizei besetzt, alle Tomburger fahren mit dem Vorderrad zuerst auf dem Trail .. alle Tomburger? Nein! Ein umbeugsamer hört nicht auf, den allgemeinen Druck Wiederstand zu leisten. Und das Leben ist nicht leicht für die Style Polizei, die alle Trails in der Eifel, Vorgebirge, Rheinbacher Wald belegen ...


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2014)

Der Thomas! Endlich mal einer der datt veritable *Umsetzen* auch für de Landbevölkerung pictografiert -
so schnallt's doch jeder! Ich ahnte doch datt datt ganze HinterbaurumfliegenlasseninneGegend nitt
der Kern der Sache war - direkt mal runter innen Hof und bei Mondlicht 5x umgesetzt - ich hab' den nächsten DAN!
Danke dem Meg für's vereinfachen von so stets verkomplizierten Abläufen.... Never change a running system,
der Pete.


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2014)

Update für Freitag, kommt ihr mit ab Beuel?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-stammtisch-im-rhein-sieg-kreis.86152/page-47#post-12491416

Grüsse


----------



## Handlampe (27. November 2014)

*Die Jubiläumstrikots sind da.

*
Weitere Infos gibt es in der IG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (28. November 2014)

Guten Abend,

Wetter soll ja am Sonntag ganz gut werden.
Ich hatte Lust auf eine ausgedehnte Ründe incl. Einkehr über Mittag, allerdings mit dem RR.

Jemand Lust ?

Ciao 
Angelo


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. November 2014)

Moin zusammen !

Das war ja gestern Abend ne gelungene Veranstaltung in Hennef. Viel gequatscht, gelacht und getrunken. Etwas zuviel getrunken. Heimfahrt war für einige etwas holperig 
Hoffe, die Kölner Gruppe ist gut heim gekommen.

Nehme mal an, das morgen wie gewohnt von der Tomburg gefahren wird.
Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen früh fit genug bin. Habe heute Abend Weihnachtsfeier vom Arbeitgeber........

Ciao Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (29. November 2014)

Fahre morgen mit dem ollinisten eine Asphaltrunde ab Rheinbach. In Ermangelung eines RR aber mit dem MTB. Habe in der letzten Zeit mein Rad zu offt waschen müssen.

LG der meg


----------



## Nightjumper73 (29. November 2014)

Planung mit dem RR über den Haufen geschmissen.....versuche um 11 Uhr an der Burg zu sein, ggf. bringe ich neue Leute mit....


----------



## shmee (29. November 2014)

Bin auch dabei um 11 an der Burg.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2014)

Für Samstag ist Schnee angesagt. 
Gibt's wieder eine weiße Ghettoweihnacht?


----------



## yogi71 (4. Dezember 2014)

Das hoffe ich für Euch, ich muss mit der Familie feiern.


----------



## surftigresa (4. Dezember 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2014)

läuft wohl eher auf 4 ° und regen hinaus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2014)

genau dein Wetter, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2014)

aber hallo!!


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für Samstag ist Schnee angesagt.
> Gibt's wieder eine weiße Ghettoweihnacht?



Würde ich euch wünschen oder zumindest eingefrorene Schaltwerke 

Sind leider in der Vogesen wg Family und müssen wieder passen.

Viel Spaß beim Suffen! Seid ja jetzt alle im Training nach Hennef und Seelscheid, hehe.

Grüsse


----------



## meg-71 (5. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es die Nacht nicht regnet sind die Bodenverhältnisse für die Ghettoweinachtstour sehr gut. Nur ein Paar, aber umfahrbare Schlammlöcher.
Freue mich schon auf morgen.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2014)

Schimpf und Schande über mich - de Berufung spielt wieder ein End-of-days-Scenario durch (kann die ganz ohne PS4...) und de Tochter
hat sich im Schlafzimmer verrammelt weil die ollen Eltern nitt "zu der Grillparty aufgebrochen sind..." - ohne Ghettoweihnacht biss du einfach
der Verlierer.... Ich hoffe mal herzlich ett gelang noch die Grillfeuer von Mordor zu entzünden - aber genuge Frouwens & Männa der Tat
sind ja dabei! Stay tuned, grill a lot, drink too much, der Pete

Zum sogenannten Social-Account vonne Wirkung fürs locale Netz - datt hat Team-Tombursch mit der Facility definitivo verdient:






Mir se stolz drauf sein....


----------



## Trekki (7. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein gejaule vom Jimi. Heute hat der Patrick alles gerockt bis die Tonnen glühten.
Und das ist wörtlich gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2014)

*Ghettoweihnacht 2014
*
Trübes Wetter, angesagter Nieselregen, schlammige Verhältnisse...egal....Viele sind gekommen zur fast schon traditionellen Ghettoweihnacht in Alfter. Ein bunter Mix aus Familientreffen und neuen Mitfahrern und Mitfahrerinnen.
Apropos bunt. Bei dem tristen Wetter verzichte ich hier mal bei den Fotos auf die meisten Farben. Nur die Wichtigen kommen auf Einigen zum Vorschein.

Zu Beginn des Events stand das Warten....das Warten auf das Christkind:






Im Bild sehr schön von Annette demonstriert.

So langsam trudelten Alle ein und irgendwann setzte sich der Tross (ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen, wie viele es am Ende waren. Die Gruppengröße dürfte so zwischen 30 und 300 gelegen haben) in Bewegung

Premieremäßig gab es dieses Mal nur 1 Gruppe. Nicht ganz einfach mit 25 Leutz anfangs durch die Stadt zu tigern. Aber dank einem fantastischen Backguiden (Back-meg) und einer entspannten Truppe lief es doch besser als gedacht.

Vorne die Schnellen:





Dahinter ein paar flotte Hasen:





Barbarba mit ihren beiden MTBs gleichzeitig:






Das erste Zwischenziel der Strecke:





Kreuz und quer durch Bonn-Endenich...und ohne Verluste ging es dann in den Kottenforst. Das Melbtal, ausnahmsweise mal bergauf.
Da hat man doch auch mal die Zeit die Natur zu genießen und sogar.....Spaß zu haben:





Es wurde das erste Mal das TT Jubiläumstrikot gesichtet:






...und schon wieder...





Der Rest der Tour ist schnell erzählt. Hauptsächlich auf flachem Geläuf verlief die Strecke durch den Kofo. Kleine Ausnahme war eine Trailpassage durch feines Tälchen, das an manchen Stellen ein wenig sumpfig daher kam. Leider hatte der Guide es versäumt, dieses der Gruppe mitzuteilen, sodass die Stimmung zu kippen drohte.
Hier Martin am Ende der Schlammpackung bzw. am Anfang der Verschlammpackten:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Letzter Anstieg nach Röttgen:





Was soll ich noch schreiben:

Keine Panne
Keine Verluste
Noch im Hellen wieder in der Zentrale angekommen.
Zufriedene Mitfahrer.

Was ist nur aus dem *TT *geworden?

Immerhin war das abschließende Gelage wieder TT würdig. Es wurde viel gelacht, viel Glühwein vernichtet, viel totes Tier verspeist und die Letzten verließen das Ghetto erst am nächsten Tag....


...und die Tonnen glühten noch am nächsten Morgen.

Es war uns wie immer ein Fest.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2014)

danke an das tt-triumvirat barbara, uwe und thomas, die uns wieder ihr headquarter für das jahresabschlußevent zur verfügung gestellt haben. wie immer top vorbereitet, mit neuer streckenführung und entspannter athmosphäre  - das fest vor dem fest!


----------



## Sechser (7. Dezember 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .



Sooo anstrengend war die Tour aber nicht ...  


Nochmals ein fettes Dankeschön an die drei Gastgeber für die Mühe und Arbeit bei der Vor- und „Nachbereitung“!
War ein schöner Tag!


----------



## supasini (7. Dezember 2014)

Danke für diesen extrem schönen Beitrag zum Wochenende. 
Trotz meiner früher Abreise gen Heimat war es einfach klasse und für mich wieder mal superschön.


----------



## Dart (7. Dezember 2014)

Auch von uns noch einmal vielen Dank an Euch Drei!!! Obwohl wir diesmal leider die Tour nicht mitfahren konnten hatten wir einen tollen Abend bei Euch.


----------



## laspirit2014 (7. Dezember 2014)

So schöne Fotos! Danke fürs Mitnehmen -für uns eine Premiere


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja Ghettoweihnacht war cool!
Hat uns wie immer viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!

Habe für Ende Januar mal wieder einen Stammtisch ins LMB gesetzt.
Hoffe auf reges Interesse!

Allen noch einen schönen 2. Advent!


----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2014)

In der Woche habe ich einen Kurs in Karlsruhe.... ich fürchte, da komme ich Freitags zu spät zurück.

Hatte gestern Abend noch eine unheimliche Begegnung mit einem Fuchs.  Der wollte einfach nicht aus dem Weg gehen. Ich hatte schon Angst, dass er aggressiv ist, aber dann ist er im letzten Moment doch noch in´s Gebüsch gelaufen. Glück gehabt.....


----------



## BoosBiker (7. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Dezember 2014)

Nabend!

Erstmal viiiiiiiieeeeellleeennnn lieben Dank die zahlreichen Teilnehmer an unserer diesjährigen Ghettoweihnachtsfeier unseres Team Tomburg. Viel Spaß gehabt.

Das Winterpokalteam normal ist anders plant für Freitag Abend  ( 12.12.) nach Köln auf einer der Weihnachtsmärkte dort zu gehen.
Wenns Wetter passt, werden wir natürlich mit dem Rad anreisen. Hat jeman Interesse?
Man kann sich natürlich auch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt treffen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja, auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank!
Schöne Tour und natürlich wie gewohnt geniale Après-Tour 
Schade, dass ich früher weg musste.

Und auch schade, am 12. kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## Trekki (8. Dezember 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das Winterpokalteam normal ist anders plant für Freitag Abend  ( 12.12.) nach Köln auf einer der Weihnachtsmärkte dort zu gehen.
> Wenns Wetter passt, werden wir natürlich mit dem Rad anreisen. Hat jeman Interesse?


Die Punkte würde ich gerne mitnehmen. Mit dem RR?


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Dezember 2014)

Muss leider passen, was den Weihnachtsmarkt angeht. Arbeitgeber spielt nicht mit. Habe Dienst am Freitag abend.
Aber vielleicht fährt ja noch jemand nach Köln.


----------



## jokomen (9. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem wir uns vom Feiermarathon  am WE ein wenig erholt haben, möchte ich hier noch ein kleines Feedback zur Ghettoweihnacht geben:

Tolles Veranstaltung!  Vielen lieben Dank an das unschlagbare Orgateam und die tollen, teils unfahrbaren  Trails :





Die Tonnen brannten lichterloh, die Mäuler wurden gut gestopft und alle waren gut gelaunt!





Eine Pflichtveranstaltung für alle Mountainbiker/innen im Umkreis!  Alle, die nicht dabei waren, haben was verpasst!


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Ein Teil des Team Tomburg startet morgen nicht an der Ruine sondern  um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Neuenahr. 
Und für die Bekloppten vom WP Team Normal ist anders beginnt die Tour um 8:30 Uhr an der TT Zentrale in Alfter.
Anreise mit dem Rad nach Bad Neuenahr.



Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Dezember 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ein Teil des Team Tomburg startet morgen nicht an der Ruine sondern  um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Neuenahr.
> 
> Thomas



Diese Aussage ist nicht ganz richtig. 
Start ist um 11 am Bahnhof Ahrweiler.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich starte um kurz vor 10:00 in Dernau und komme dann über die Bunte Kuh zu Euch rüber.

Bis morgen


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß, falls ihr noch zum Glühen fahrt!
Grüsse


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2014)

Und zieht Euch schön waaam an!  Von heute:




Schlotter³..... Mir fehlt einfach datt Tonnenglühen inne Knochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ausgang Spielplatztrail, sehr schön.


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Und zieht Euch schön waaam an!.



Vorbereitung für morgen:



lange Unterhose
dicke Handschuhe
langes Buff mit Fleece
dünnes TT Trikot zur Deko

7.30h Start
8.30h Zentrale
11h Bahnhof Ahrweiler


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2014)

Meinen gerütteten Reschpekt, John!  Lass dich beim Hausverlassen nitt vonne Jugend erwischen - die sind gnadenlos!
Bei Befund vonne "sachorientierter, langen Ungerbuxe" hasse unterm Weihnachtsbaum schon den Selbstfahrer stehen....io
Die sehen nitt euer Giga-Projekt von wegen "Normal-iss-am-Ende-der-Fahnenstange"! Wie tituliert, reschpekt vor prompter
Reaktion - Vorbeugungsfaktor wie erhofft!


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2014)

7.30h am Sonntag. Welche Jugend soll mich da sehen? Ausserdem sind wir von Platz 8 auf die 12 abgerutscht. Da muss ein Aktiönchen durchgezogen werden. Ein 41 Punkte ritt, wie es Oli am 30.11. hingelegt hat, werde ich wohl nicht schaffen.

Die Jugend bei uns im Haus habe ich heute gegen mittag aus dem Zimmer schleichen gesehen.


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2014)

die, die aus der Disco nach Hause gestolpert kommt.


----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss zugeben, am Stadthaus stand eine Gruppe Jugendlicher die nach After-Disco aussahen. Ansonsten waren heute morgen nur eine Gassi-Geherin und einige Jogger am Rhein.

Kurzfassung der Tour: Megatoll.

Fotos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2014)

Fotos












Wer findet die Fahrer?






Tourdaten
Eine echte SAU Tour!
Start: 7.40h (Sonnenaufgang 8.15h)
Ende: 16.32 (Sonnenuntergang 16.29h)
Matschanteil: 40%
Spassanteil: 100%
Dazu noch die besondere Schwarz-Weiss Welt im Schnee, Sonnenschein, Schneeballschlacht, Bauchmuskelschmerzen vom Lachen, neue Trails im Ahrtal.
Keine Pannen (bis auf ein lockerer Bremssattel, dies ist ja nicht so wichtig)
Keine verlorenen Mitfahrer
Keine Verfahrer, nur spontane Planänderungen
Einkehr in der Scheune (in der Variante Zeit-Sparen: Nussecken im Dorfladen)


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


>



29er sind out, es leben die 59er!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Dezember 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 29er sind out, es leben die 59er!



Genau das hab ich auch gerade gedacht, Volker


----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2014)

Jaaaaaaa!!!!!

Sehr geil war´s.... Schnee gefunden 

Das ein oder andere habe ich auch noch:


 



 



 

@Uwe,
der Weg an der Ahr war leider nicht fahrbar.... als ich nasse Füsse hatte, musste ich dann doch aufgeben und umkehren


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 29er sind out, es leben die 59er!


Ett schoss mich wie Blitz durche Synapsen - aber da scheinen mers ja am selben Gedankenstrang zu zappeln....


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Dezember 2014)

Das war SPITZE heute


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2014)

Was für'n rattenscharfes Pic mit gefrorenem Mond!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Dezember 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das war SPITZE heuteAnhang anzeigen 342927



Das Bild des Tages.

Pack das auf jeden Fall zu den Kalenderbildern...


----------



## meg-71 (14. Dezember 2014)

Leute lasst euch nix erzählen. Das war ganz hart erarbeitet. Der Dunkle Lord der Trails hat uns auf schlamigsten Pfaden mal wieder durchs Ahrtal geführt und geknechtet um für zwei Winterpokal Teams die Punkte aus dem Wald zu holen.





Oben im Licht angekommen lies er dann die Leine etwas lockerer und die Biker konnten wie junge Hunde im ersten Schnee herum toben.





MfG der meg


----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Der Dunkle Lord der Trails hat uns auf schlamigsten Pfaden mal wieder durchs Ahrtal geführt und geknechtet um für zwei Winterpokal Teams die Punkte aus dem Wald zu holen.


Der Lord hatte aber erbarmen gab mir 7x4 Punkte fürs Normal ist Anders Konto.
Unwichtiges hier noch nachgeschoben - 123km / 1697Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (14. Dezember 2014)

Super spaßige Tour heute. Und der erste Schnee 
Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch gemacht:


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2014)

Meine Hörrn & Damen, ihr habt's ERLEBT! Auf den letzten Pic's vom Konfuzius (Modus vermutlich: Rübenacker) konnt ich gar keine Lines mehr
erkennen - spurlos biken iss die Zukunft! Bei dem Füllhorn was ihr da aus einem (zugegebenermaßen scheint's recht saugenialen) Tripp
rausschießt: Der neue Kalender braucht alleine 12 Pics für den Dezember! LG, der Pete.
Oh, Nachfrage: wird der recht spezifisch ausschauende neonfarbene Rückenpanzer
ins Brevier der TTB aufgenommen?


----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2014)

Es gab auch andere Rückenpanzer




Der Häuptling war oben ohne unterwegs




Video-Nachtrag zur Matschigkeit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr den Meteoriteneinschlag überlebt ?


----------



## Trekki (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist dem Daywalker direkt vor den Füssen aufgeschlagen


----------



## surftigresa (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe morgen spontan einen Tag frei. Hat vielleicht einer Lust und Zeit auf Nideggen oder Ahrtal?


----------



## Biker-Ben (15. Dezember 2014)

Wann sollte das denn morgen sein? Ahrtal ginge. Ab wo denn?


----------



## surftigresa (15. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben uns jetzt leider schon für N. entschieden. Um 10:00 geht es los.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2014)

17 Kehren Trail nach A. ist zu !  Also bleibt nur noch gerade durch am "gröne Iiiiise" entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja genau, da gibt es Probleme mit dem Waldbesitzer. 

Wo gebau trefft ihr Euch denn da u d wie lange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## surftigresa (16. Dezember 2014)

Wanderparkplatz Danzley in der Bahnhofstrasse

Max. bis 15:00 Uhr


----------



## Biker-Ben (16. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß. Ich schaffe es leider nicht.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Dezember 2014)

Wegen Planung für den Pfalztripp im nächsten Jahr: Bitte alle TT'ler mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## Biker-Ben (17. Dezember 2014)

Hey, wie war es denn gestern bei Nideggen?


----------



## surftigresa (17. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön, wie immer dort  es kam sogar die Sonne raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2014)

Für alle die Lust haben und Montag schon früh können:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15121

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Dezember 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es gab auch andere Rückenpanzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolute Hammerbilder, auch die von den Anderen. War aber offenbar eine Tour mit alles und extrascharf (Neid).

Ich habe vielleicht sogar eine Lungenentzündung und betrachte seit gestern mit zunehmender Sorge, dass das verschriebene Antibiotikum eigentlich gar nix bringt. Schon jetzt aber melde ich Bedarf für eine Reha-Tour an, sicherlich erst ab Februar vorstellbar. Was aber bedeuten könnte, dass ich dann schon mit dem neuen Bike teilnehmen kann. So schnell sind die bei Alutech: Anfang April bestellt und für Ende Januar auch schon die Lieferung avisiert, das geht da echt ratzfatz.

Wälzt sich weiter fiebrig hin und her: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Trekki (19. Dezember 2014)

gute Besserung


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Anfang April bestellt und für Ende Januar auch schon die Lieferung avisiert...



würde mich auch ärgern, im januar bestellen und im april erst die lieferung zu bekommen


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ach Guido, du machst wieder Sachen... zuwenig Biken macht auch krank?

Erstmal gute Besserung und das mit dem Bike kannst du als verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk dann hernehmen 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Dezember 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> gute Besserung


Thanx.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Dezember 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> würde mich auch ärgern, im januar bestellen und im april erst die lieferung zu bekommen


Ich weiß, dass ich mich in spätestens 2 Stunden über mich selbst ärgern werde, aber es will einfach raus:

Hahaha! Mensch Enrgy, das ist wirklich saukomisch. Deine Beiträge sind ohnehin das mit weitem Abstand Beste, was es hier zu lesen gibt, doch damit hast Du Dich nochmals selbst übertroffen. Einfach so tun, als habe man die Aussage nicht verstanden, einen entscheidenden Zeit- und sogar Sinndreher einbauen: Du solltest wirklich überlegen, Deine Gabe beruflich zu nutzen. Der Erfolg wäre gigantisch.

Bittebitte, schenke uns noch ganzganz viele Deiner genialen, voll schlagfertigen Toprepliken. Ich kann nicht anders, ich schüttel mich schon wieder vor Lachen. Und wie toll, dass Lachen ja bekanntermaßen gesund ist.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach Guido, du machst wieder Sachen... zuwenig Biken macht auch krank?
> 
> Erstmal gute Besserung und das mit dem Bike kannst du als verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk dann hernehmen
> 
> Alles Gute!


Nochmals thanx.


----------



## surftigresa (19. Dezember 2014)

@Guido,
Oh Man, das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Trekki (19. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... zuwenig Biken macht auch krank?


Zumindest kenne ich dies von Dienstreisen ohne Rad: nach einigen Tagen fangen die Beine an zu kribbeln und die Laune sinkt. Die Bereitschaft, sich mit Schrott abzugeben steigt




Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - dieses grüne Blümchendings, auf dem ich Pose, ist der Schrott. Und es geht nur um das krankmachende nicht-Radfahren. Das monatelang gereifte Alutech ist nicht gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo John, watt iss denn da im Hintergrund die Häuschenkolchose? Ich kann keinen Schiefer am First erkennen - ett Bergische hat sich
somit feierlich ausse Tombola verabschiedet... Singapur? Datt Klingelungetüm weist auf ein eher motorenbetontes Stück Scholle hin...
LG, der Pete (auf DEN Gattertrail grad nitt neidisch...)


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Bittebitte, schenke uns noch ganzganz viele Deiner genialen, voll schlagfertigen Toprepliken. Ich kann nicht anders, ich schüttel mich schon wieder vor Lachen. Und wie toll, dass Lachen ja bekanntermaßen gesund ist.




danke für das lob, aber ich dachte das wäre die aufgabe vom pete...

aber freut mich, daß ich dich erheitern konnte, gerne wieder!


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2014)

Also fasse ich hier zusammen:
Alutec kauft man sich, wenn man mit dem Biken aufhören will...

Ansonsten: Gute Besserung Guido. 
Ich will dich Zwanzigfünfzehn wieder auf dem Rad sehen.


----------



## Biker-Ben (20. Dezember 2014)

Guido, gute Besserung. Winke Winke. Und toll dass das Bike nun endlich kommt.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für all die guten Wünsche. Dann muss es ja was werden, mit der Gesundheit, mit dem famosen Spochtgerät und mit allem anderen.

Dennoch weiterhin dem Fieberwahn recht nah: Eifel-Litti


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Guido,
auch von uns alles Gute. Ich liege auch zu Hause auf der Couch und lasse es mir gut gehen . Bin am Dienstag am Leistenbruch operiert worden.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Auffem Feld, Jörsch?! Watt hast du denn für 'ne Krankenkasse....datt Foto impliziert Schrecklichkeit vor de Götters vonne Hügiene!


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2014)

War halt billig...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Dezember 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> auch von uns alles Gute. Ich liege auch zu Hause auf der Couch und lasse es mir gut gehen . Bin am Dienstag am Leistenbruch operiert worden.


Bruda, gehts Dir auch langsam besser? Mein Fieber immerhin ist seit gestern runter, allerdings fühle ich mich immer noch voll krank. Und weiterhin ist auch ne Lungenentzündung nicht ausgeschlossen.

Da aber ältere Menschen zum Krankheitsgequatsche neigen, hier mal der Ruf in die Welt: Viel Freude beim Adventsbiken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2014)

Es  geht definitiv aufwärts, ist ja auch nichts großes gewesen. Der Arzt meinte, nach 10 Tagen könne ich wieder mit leichtem Biken beginnen.
Lungenentzündung wäre schon sch...


----------



## ultra2 (21. Dezember 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> ... ist ja auch nichts großes gewesen...



Stimmt, hatte ich auch. Ich glaube 2008. Im Sommer rechts, im Winter links. Wegen der extrem starken langjährigen Medikation kann ich mich an das Jahr nicht mehr so richtig erinnern.

Trotz Deines vermutlich besonders komplizierten und schmerzhaften Heilungsprozesses ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage, so denn überhaupt möglich. Und Anja die Stärke das Gejammer zu überhören.
Renate konnte das perfekt.


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2014)

...Anja hat die "Ignore Jörg"-App neu auf ihrem Handy 

Grüsse


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Trotz Deines vermutlich besonders komplizierten und schmerzhaften Heilungsprozesses ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage...



Danke, ich sehe, Du weißt was ich gerade durchmache. Es ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie ein Männer-Schnupfen


----------



## ultra2 (21. Dezember 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> ...Es ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie ein Männer-Schnupfen



Aber verdammt nah dran und nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ihr windelweichen Leidenden! Im Eisenhart-Fred ihr dies spekulieren tut - wo's Herren & Damen (zugegebenermaßen; nicht optimal gepflegte)
Rahmen mit den (bei euch weichen) Knien zu zerdröseln pflegen - hinaus in den Hospital-Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (21. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen hab ich den doch extra auf die erste Seite gebracht ☹


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Tschuldigung, Barbara - die senilen Hörrn auffe Bettstatt nehmen sowatt ja nicht an....
Wollte nur Ausweg zeigen falls Verbände wechseln noch zum Tagessalär gerät,
die Pics werden dann eher eintönig... Ein paar ordentliche freie Tage dem Team, der Pete.


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Dezember 2014)

Noch vor irgendwelchen Weihnachtswünschen,wollte ich den 26. schon mal
MTB-Tour mäßig vormerken!


----------



## meg-71 (23. Dezember 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Noch vor irgendwelchen Weihnachtswünschen,wollte ich den 26. schon mal
> MTB-Tour mäßig vormerken!


Ist schon lange geblockt! Der Festtagsspeck muß weg.

Gruß der meg


----------



## sun909 (24. Dezember 2014)

Details bitte!


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Details bitte!



Frag mich doch nicht sowas!Will radfahren-mit dem MTB!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Dezember 2014)

"Merry Christmas and a happy new year." Singt gerade John Lennon und wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## meg-71 (24. Dezember 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> "Merry Christmas and a happy new year." Singt gerade John Lennon und wo recht hat, hat er recht.


Dem stimme ich uneingeschrängt zu.

LG der meg


----------



## route61 (25. Dezember 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Noch vor irgendwelchen Weihnachtswünschen,wollte ich den 26. schon mal
> MTB-Tour mäßig vormerken!


Gerne. Hoffentlich kriege ich frei


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2014)

Das *TEAM TOMBURG* wünscht

*FROHE WEIHNACHTEN





*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (25. Dezember 2014)

Nun hätte ich doch gerne für morgen ein Paar Details, werde hier gerade abgefüllt.


----------



## route61 (26. Dezember 2014)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nun hätte ich doch gerne für morgen ein Paar Details, werde hier gerade abgefüllt.


Ich würd ja gerne mal ins Liersbachtal fahren. Treffpunkt 12:30 h an der Ruine wär mir genehm, aber ich hab hier nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2014)

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer schicken Schneetour aus?


----------



## sun909 (27. Dezember 2014)

Gut, ich wäre dabei!

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (27. Dezember 2014)

Start 8.30h an der Zentrale?


----------



## sun909 (27. Dezember 2014)

Scherz  ???


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Scherz  ???



Das meint der John ernst!
Allerdings schwebt mir ne andere Uhrzeit vor!
Eher 11 an der Tomburg-oder alternativem Startort!


----------



## Trekki (27. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Scherz  ???


nö. Vor 2 Wochen war der Start der Schneetour genau so.

Aber jetzt bin ich gerade gut 2h unterwegs Richtung Ahr gewesen. Alle Wege sind umbenannt worden und heissen jetzt einheitlich Vischeltal. Da muss ich nicht mir eine 8h Tour geben.

p.s.: bin heute den Ahrradweg / Reinradweg zurück gefahren da ich mir etwas Schlammspass für morgen aufheben wollte.


----------



## sun909 (27. Dezember 2014)

Das war vielleicht der Startzeitpunkt für euer WP-Team, die normalos sind doch erst später unterwegs gewesen, oder?

Vischel5 wäre jetzt nicht so meins, vielleicht was schneesicheres? Eifel? Ist ja Weinachten gewesen, quasi wünsch-dir-was-Zeit...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht der Startzeitpunkt für euer WP-Team, die normalos sind doch erst später unterwegs gewesen, oder?
> 
> Vischel5 wäre jetzt nicht so meins, vielleicht was schneesicheres? Eifel? Ist ja Weinachten gewesen, quasi wünsch-dir-was-Zeit...
> 
> Grüsse


Das ist der Plan!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vischel5 wäre jetzt nicht so meins...



die kommenden temperaturen sollten aber bis morgen den schmodder weitgehend gefrieren lassen.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2014)

Mein Plan wäre: 12 Uhr
Bahnhof Nettersheim

Keine große Runde. 21 km....allerdings mit Schnee...


----------



## route61 (28. Dezember 2014)

Das käme mir entgegen. Der Zug aus Euskirchen kommt leider schon um 11:26 an. Na ja, die Stunde werd' ich schon rumkriegen :-D


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin!

Ich bin um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2014)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg!



Laangweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Dezember 2014)

Meld mich von der Tomburg ab und fahre in Nettersheim mit!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

Wer immer auch nur in die Nähe eines Kalenderpics denkt muss heute raus....
http://www.rursee.org/

 Viel Spaß euch bei wenig Vischel!


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2014)

Melde mich aus Nettersheim zurück. Es sind recht viele Kalender Kandidaten gemacht worden - und noch viel mehr spass im Schnee


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich sag das ja eigentlich nicht gerne,aber heute muss ich es tun:
Ihr habt was verpasst!Was ein Spaß in feinstem Pulverschnee zu fahren.
Der ein oder andere Salto vorwärts,der ein oder andere Uphill in knietiefem Schnee
und natürlich die ein oder andere Abfahrt,bestens geeignet zum Sliden.
Schöner Abschluss im Nettesheimer Hof mit lecker Kuchen und Steak!
Ein rundum schöner Tag!

Das hat Barbara geschrieben,die zu faul war den Uwe abzumelden.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2014)

Tiefschneefahren mit Ski kann Jeder:

Für das hier braucht man ein wenig Bums in de Beine:


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

3,5 Bums im Bein bei soviel Freude in Bikers Gesicht - the incredible Trekki! Wer da nich hinterm Kamin vorkam war selber schuld -
hoffentlich kommt noch watt Zeug nach!!! Kalenderpics einjetütet, der Pete.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2014)

Diese Serie kommt dann auch von unserem Tiefschneesurfer:










































....und weg warer


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2014)

haben wir gelacht 
Und zwar die ganze Tour


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

Uwe, wer dich zum Freund hat....  Mer liegens teilhabend, kreischend am Schirm und finden: ein Kalenderblatt für Dezember wird zu eng;
der John hatt 'ne Serie verdient! Vielleicht mit Türchen, so Adventorientiert, und den flösselnden Einschlag am 24.?
Mer muss doch nitt 9 Stunden für den WP dämmeln um zu erkennen: die Seele des Bikens liegt in einem (zwar Gottverlassenen, aber Kuhbeseelten) Rinderacker! Mehr kann der/die/das Trekki nitt missionieren, soviel Passion in so wenig Bildchen - und auffem letzten hatter
sich noch selbst gesprengt! (Mer finden enn jedenfalls physikalisch nimmer wieder!?) Da hat TT auch noch datt ISIS-Thema innen Kalender
geschmissen... Mit sattem Respekt vor dem TiefschneeRider und ordentlich Haue für Paparazzi die auf sowatt lauern, der Pete.
Klasse Zeug, Compagneros!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

7 Bums!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (29. Dezember 2014)

"Ein Wintertraum" war oft zu hören bei der gestrigen TTT.

Ankunft am Abfahrtsort. Die Wanderer sind schon unterwegs.






Feinster Pulverschnee










Wünschelrutengänger





Downhill mit Schneeverwehungen





Auf allen vieren





Schnee





Wieder in der Börde: Burg Bodenheim bei Nordwind





Die Tour wäre im Sommer eher in eineinhalb Stunden abgespult gewesen und von den Wegen her nicht so interessant. Bei den gestrigen verhältnissen war sie genau das Richtige .
Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer. Es war in der Tat ein Riesenspaß. Ich habe Tränen gelacht.


----------



## Trekki (29. Dezember 2014)

Noch einige Hintergrundinfos

Erfolgreicher Verpflegungspunkt: 4 Brötchen und 2 Schokocroissants, ausreichend Treibstoff für eine Tagestour




Leider geschlossen




Abfahrt in der Morgensonne, Blick auf Wachtberg




Turban und Helm


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Januar 2015)

Binnisch erster? Also dann: Ich wünsche Euch allen

a happy new year
happy trails
Schönheit
Glück
Gesundheit 
und einen äußerst ergiebigen, zu allem entschlossenen Dukatenscheißer.
With Love: Eifel-Litti (langsam wieder genesend)


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2015)

Eifel-Litti: hätten dich gerne in der TT-Zentrale gesehen heute...

Danke für die Grüße und bis bald auf dem Bike hoffentlich 

Grüße


----------



## Dart (1. Januar 2015)

Auch von uns Euch Allen vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2015.

Heute habe ich eine erste leichte Runde mit dem Bike gedreht, das tat richtig gut. Bald werden wir uns dann wieder auf den Touren sehen.

Viele Grüße
Anja und Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle.

Ist morgen jemand um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg ?


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr an alle.
> 
> Ist morgen jemand um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg ?



Hätte schon Lust, obwohl das ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht werden dürfte....


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Januar 2015)

Scheune hat ab morgen wieder auf!
Na, wenn das kein Grund ist, morgen an der Tomburg zu erscheinen


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte jetzt erzählen:

Ihr habt heute was verpasst -
Es war ein Wintermärchen -
Es war ein absolutes Erlebnis.

- aber




das wäre alles gelogen.


Wir haben zwar den Michelsberg erreicht. Wir hatten für ein paar Meter Schnee. Wir hatten eine schöne Aussicht und eine kurze Abfahrt zum 
sliden.
Aber zu welchem Preis.

Verschlammte Hintern schon auf der ersten Kurzabfahrt von der Tomburg.
Morast in allen Variationen bei 2-5 Grad Außentemperatur.
Halbgefrorenes, angetaute Eisplatten, lange kalte Abfahrten auf denen abwechselnd Hände oder Füße abgefroren sind ....also Biken zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (5. Januar 2015)

In der Tat, ein Traum sondersgleichen.  

Aber, wir haben es durchgezogen, ist auch was.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Januar 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> In der Tat, ein Traum sondersgleichen.
> 
> Aber, wir haben es durchgezogen, ist auch was.



Korrekt!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2015)

Nitt aufstecken, uns Uwe! So'n ordentlicher Schei**tach auffem Schemel dient immer wieder der Kalibrierung 
für watt neues, schickes im Neuen Jahr! Insofern hättste den Break-even-Point nirgendwo besser plazieren können
als am Jahresanfang - ab nu geht's bergnuffi! Die Krux wurd' scheinbar verbockt inne Annahme datt sich die Schneegrenze
am Fred orientiert - Chance: de Nada! Hier datt Füllen beim Hangflüchteln am heutigen Montag (ja, da muss auch ich arbeiten, wie am Sa.,So...) und hoffentlich ab der 2. Abfahrt MIT Hirnschale:




Weißer Stein iss funky! Werd' mal checken wieviel BikeToleranz (nix Laktose-BlaBla) da herrscht wenn mers mittem Schemel vorspricht -
Team Tomburg muss einfach de Starthöhe dem Schneefall anpassen - dann könne Fräsen zur Arbeit schredden....


----------



## shmee (7. Januar 2015)

Mal ein wenig Off-Topic, ich hab's ja schon bei FB und in WhatsApp gepostet, da ist ja nicht jeder, daher hier noch mal. 

*Friday Night is Pizza Night!*

Irgendwann letztes Jahr habe ich in einem meiner Lieblingsblogs diesen Artikel gelesen und mir gedacht, jau, so isses, als frischgebackene Eltern in Kombination mit Berufstätigkeit leiden die sozialen Kontakte doch etwas. Die grundlegende Idee des Artikels gefiel mir und Anna dabei so gut, dass wir spontan entschieden, etwas ähnliches im neuen Jahr auch zu machen. Nun kann ich zwar ganz manierliche Meat Balls mit Spaghetti machen, meine Liebe zum Essen und auch mein Können kann ich aber eher mit Pizza ausleben.

Insofern gibt es im Hause Kraft beginnend mit dem 09.01.2015 ab sofort alle zwei Wochen Freitags ab 18:30 Pizza Night.

Das ganze wird eine offene Einladung mit ein paar kleinen Regeln sein:

Offen heißt, jeder ist willkommen, teilt die Einladung mit Freunden, Bekannten, Kollegen, nur bitte keinen öffentlichen Aushang am Bonner Loch machen.
Da unsere Küche klein ist, werden wir das ganze Anfangs auf 4 Erwachsene Gäste + beliebig viele Kinder beschränken. 2 Notfallplätze wird es immer geben, für spontan auf der Durchreise in Bonn haltende Freunde o.ä.
Jeden Mittwoch vorher werde ich einen Doodle unter der Adresse www.vibrolux.de/pizza.php aufsetzen, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Ganz spontan Entschlossene (oder Durchreisende) werden gebeten, sich spätestens Freitags bis Mittags zu melden (Telefon, Mail, SMS, WhatsApp, Facebook-Message).
Es wird Pizza in allen möglichen Varianten geben, vom Stein, vom Blech, aus der Pfanne, usw. Getränke gibt es, was grad da ist. Grad bei Pizza vom Stein wird es eine kleine Pizza nach der anderen geben. Wer also mit Riesenkohldampf von einer 12-Stunden-Schicht kommt, sollte ein paar Antipasti mitbringen.
Stichwort "Mitbringen": Vor- und Nachspeisen sowie andere Getränke sind immer gern gesehen, es muss aber keiner was mitbringen.
Wir freuen uns schon und sind gespannt, ob und was daraus wird. Bis Freitag dann.


----------



## route61 (7. Januar 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Off-Topic, ..
> *Friday Night is Pizza Night!*
> ...


Ich bin ein großer Pizza-Fan, besonders von selbstgemachter und das Konzept finde ich perfekt . Freitags habe ich leider immer schon was anderes vor . Keine Chance, das ganze auf Samstag zu verlegen? 
Notfalls warte ich halt, bis ich mal zufällig freitags kann ...


----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Pizza-Fan, besonders von selbstgemachter und das Konzept finde ich perfekt . Freitags habe ich leider immer schon was anderes vor . Keine Chance, das ganze auf Samstag zu verlegen?
> Notfalls warte ich halt, bis ich mal zufällig freitags kann ...


Hey Bertram, der Freitag passt leider perfekt bei uns, aber vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja mal so an einem Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (8. Januar 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Off-Topic, ich hab's ja schon bei FB und in WhatsApp gepostet, da ist ja nicht jeder, daher hier noch mal.
> 
> *Friday Night is Pizza Night!*



Ich glaube, bei meinem Pizza-Hunger sollten wir mal über einen Umzug nachdenken oder alternativ 20 Urlaubstage dafür einplanen. Gute Idee!


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2015)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei meinem Pizza-Hunger sollten wir mal über einen Umzug nachdenken oder alternativ 20 Urlaubstage dafür einplanen. Gute Idee!



wie heißt es so schön: abgabe nur in haushaltsüblichen mengen solange der vorrat reicht...


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2015)

Alle Pfalzreisenden bitte mal in die IG schauen.


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2015)

Ungewohnte Zeit, ich weiß... 

Morgen Start um 09.00 in Dernau Parkplatz. 

Bis 14.30, muss dann zum Jecken weiter.

Welche Richtung bin ich offen.

Wer mitmag, auf dem Handy oder hier im Thread melden.

Grüße!


----------



## surftigresa (16. Januar 2015)

Bin morgen noch früher unterwegs ...... in´s Sauerland ..... mit Board, ohne Bike


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht, wünsch dir viel Spass beim Boarden!

Und mach nicht den Holländer im Lift 

Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (16. Januar 2015)

Danke! Nene, ich nehme nur den Sessellift  jetzt wo der so toll ist 

Euch viel Spass im Ahrtal


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Januar 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bin morgen noch früher unterwegs ...... in´s Sauerland ..... mit Board, ohne Bike



Och, hätt ich dat früher gewusst!
Da wollt ich auch noch hin. Vorm Urlaub die neuen Schuhe antesten.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2015)

Für uns Uwe.....


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Januar 2015)

Das nenn ich mal toughe Mietzekatze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. Januar 2015)

Es war eine TT Tour mit einem wesentlichen Element: die Panne


----------



## Gartenzwerg (17. Januar 2015)

Danke für die erste Hilfe


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2015)

Wir waren im 7-geb. unterwegs.
















Grüße Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Geht hier ab der Burg morgen etwas? Meine hiesigen Companieros scheinen etwas schlaf, da reicht die Kraft teils nicht mal für die Tasten.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2015)

Hmm, zur Zeit hab ich Matschvobie


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Geht hier ab der Burg morgen etwas? Meine hiesigen Companieros scheinen etwas schlaf, da reicht die Kraft teils nicht mal für die Tasten.



Hmm, zur Zeit hab ich Matschvobie...und den gibt es zur Zeit im Überfluss rund um die Burg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Oha...der *Muschi*virus greift wohl in den hiesigen Unterforen um sich...   also morgen eine oder keine Tomburger-Runde?
Oder muss man gerufen werden, um dabei sein zu können?
Danke!


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2015)

Ich bin bekennende Muschi. 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Ich werde morgen nicht an der Burg sein. 
Allerdings hab ich noch die Möglichkeit rund um Bad Breisig mit einem Ortskundigen etwas zu fahren. Da zögere ich aber auch noch. 
Weite Anfahrt....und den bösen Schlamm gibbet da auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2015)

Uwe, da is doch alles Schiefer oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Alles Schiefer? In Angelsachsen sagen die dazu Off Camber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. Januar 2015)

Heute war ich oberhalb von Bad Breisig, genauer zwischen Ramersbach und Oberzissen durch den Wald gefahren: feinster Matschpüree, frisch von den Waldfahrzeugen zubereitet.


----------



## surftigresa (17. Januar 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Och, hätt ich dat früher gewusst!
> Da wollt ich auch noch hin. Vorm Urlaub die neuen Schuhe antesten.



Och..... das können wir gerne noch mal wiederholen


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

...aber vom _Commitmrnt-Commitee TT_ ist hier sonst keiner?


----------



## Trekki (17. Januar 2015)

Für morgen passe ich auch.

Von heute kann ich aber von einer schönen Tour berichten. sun909 hat ja für 9h / Dernau eingeladen und wir sind dann zu dritt los.





Motto war: über Waldwege hoch, möglichst serpentinig wieder runter. Die Serpentinen wurden aber nicht einfach abgefahren sondern incl. Sicherung und Diskussion über die Linienwahl genossen.
Motivation gabs zwischendurch: eine 4er Gruppe ist einfach runter geschreddert. Wir waren hier deutlich besser unterwegs 

Es hat sich definitiv gelohnt früh aufzustehen.

Ein erwähnswerte Panne beim Gartenzwerg



Den Zug für die Fernbedienung der Vario-Stütze hat es aus der Halterung gerissen

Für mich gabs noch ausreichend ein- und ausrollen -> 100km / 2100Hm / 6h33min im Sattel / 1 SAU Einheit


----------



## rlrider (18. Januar 2015)

Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Datt iss aber mal ein der Situation angepasst trauriger Zwerg! Quasi fleischgewordene Trailehrlichkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2015)

Wir fahren jetzt um 13 Uhr ab Ramersdorf in's 7Gebirge


----------



## Sechser (18. Januar 2015)

Mist, zu spät gesehen ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2015)

Soooo schlammig war's heute gar nicht


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Fango-Fred von Schwalbe als Erlkönig-Pic?


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Januar 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Och..... das können wir gerne noch mal wiederholen



Sehr gerne! 
Damit meine Schuhtestaktion Sinn macht, müsste ich allerdings da bis nächstes Wochenende hin 
Also falls Du nächstes WE nochmal Bock hast, würd' ich mich dranhängen!


----------



## surftigresa (18. Januar 2015)

Evtl. Samstag, lass uns mal Wetter abwarten.

Sonntag muss ich nach Karlsruhe auf Schulung


----------



## Nightjumper73 (19. Januar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, zur Zeit hab ich Matschvobie
> 
> 
> Hmm, zur Zeit hab ich Matschvobie...und den gibt es zur Zeit im Überfluss rund um die Burg.




TT steht ja auch für trockene trails ;-)


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2015)

So, hier auch noch mal, wäre schön, den ein oder anderen begrüßen zu dürfen. Es geht weiter mit der Pizza:
http://www.vibrolux.de/pizza/


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2015)

So, die Matschzeit ist vorbei. Heute: alle knochenhart gefroren und darauf ein hauch Schnee






Larochette, in der West-Eifel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Larochette, in der West-Eifel



Is doch schon LUX oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (23. Januar 2015)

Ja, die Auto Kennzeichen sehen etwas anders aus als hier in der Eifel. Gelber Hintergrund, 0..2 Buchstaben und 4..6 Ziffern. Ist aber bestimmt West Eifel.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?
Wenn die Vorhersage stimmt gibt es in höheren Lagen wieder Schnee. 
Also lieber wieder was höher starten um der Matsche aus dem Weg zu gehen...


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2015)

edit: 
geht doch leider nicht.
grüße


----------



## AnjaR (24. Januar 2015)

Muss leider bis 13 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (24. Januar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?
> Wenn die Vorhersage stimmt gibt es in höheren Lagen wieder Schnee.
> Also lieber wieder was höher starten um der Matsche aus dem Weg zu gehen...




Hallo Uwe, 

geht denn morgen was?

Ich hätte auch Lust etwas höher zu starten.


----------



## Trekki (24. Januar 2015)

Heute gabs ein TT Gastspiel bei den 7hills: die können ja nix! Die müssen noch viel lernen!
So wurden dort die einfachsten TT Tugenden geübt
- Leute Verlieren (Opfer: eine Brille). Das Opfer haben wir eine halbe Stunde im Wald alleine gelassen und dann wieder eingesammelt
- Technik Probleme (Opfer: meine Kamera). Das Opfer wurde zwar eingeschaltet aber nicht gestartet, so gibt es keine bewegten Bilder von der Tour
Die 7hiller Oli und John waren sehr dankbar für die Lehrstunden beim Meister Handlampe. Wir werden dies noch üben und im Team weiter geben.

Handlampe, wann gibt es die nächsten Lektionen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Januar 2015)

War auch unterwegs mit zwei "Freunden"


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn das heute kein Wintermärchen war, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. Januar 2015)

Das Kalenderblatt für Januar ist gerettet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Kalenderblatt für Januar ist gerettet



Prima, dann lass ich die Kamera heut zu Hause


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Prima, dann lass ich die Kamera heut zu Hause



Neenee Hubert. Nimm das Teil mal schön mit. 
Apropos: Wie sind zur Zeit die Bedingungen bei dir. Wir überlegen auch irgendwas in der Nordeifel zu fahren. Aber wenn dort auch nur Schneepamp ist...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2015)

Derzeit einige wenige cm Schnee, der gestern angetaut war und heute morgen wieder angefroren ist.
Wird aber gegen Mittag wieder tauen denk ich und dann wird's schnell matschig.
Oder  dann vielleicht noch weiter oben probieren Richtung Hellenthal / Udenbreth / WeisserStein da müssts noch eher gefroren sein wie bei uns hier,aber auch bisschen mehr Schnee. Der Januar is irgendwie nich wirklich verwertbar dieses Jahr 

Kleine Korrektur: Hat jetzt "schon" +1°C, wird also matschig werden.


----------



## Holzlarer (25. Januar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn das heute kein Wintermärchen war, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.



und wieder mal märchenhafte Bilder von dir

der Thomas muss dieses ja aber als Model auch einiges aushalten, erst wird der mit Schneebällen beworfen

 jetzt als Schneemann posen, bin ich ja schon auf den Februar gespannt. (als Schnee-Fee??)


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353698


Na -wer von den Dreien hatt den Guide gemacht? Wo iss die Erbse??? Biker sind bei der Antwort klar im Vorteil!
(Entgegen der Apothekenrundschau gibbet die Auflösung hier direkt (wer raten will - zuhalten!):
Die Immies - also die einheimischen Löwenburger Schneemänner - konnten wegen fehlender Klickies die Pace nitt halten -
scheiden also aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. Januar 2015)

Der Osterhase war kein Weihnachtsmann, aber ein Karnevalsprinz: Gestern traf die Tofane ein...





... die noch Pedale sowie 1-2 weitere Details brauchte, um fahrbereit zu sein.









Heute erste Testrunde, unter speziellen Bedingungen, wie auch die Fotos aus jüngerer Zeit belegen:









Jetzt warte ich noch auf die versenkbare Sattelstütze und vor allem auf bessere Verhältnisse, denn ein normaler Test war das heute nicht. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich außerdem mein Aufbautrainingsprogramm fortsetzen, nach meiner ziemlich heftigen Krankheit im Dezember/ Anfang Januar bin ich immer noch ziemlich schlapp. Vielleicht beantrage ich demnächst mal eine Reha-Tour beim Häuptling...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> denn ein normaler Test war das heute nicht



Wenn's bei den Bedingungen keine schlechte Figur gemacht hat dann wird's das bei guten Bedingungen erst recht nicht ! 
Schön das du wieder aufm Bike bist 

Achso: macht das Sinn den Dämpfer so in den Rahmen zu schrauben ? Habich noch nie gesehn.


----------



## surftigresa (25. Januar 2015)

Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist, Guido!!!! Und dann auch noch mit neuem Bike  Gratuliere!!!

Heute gab es auch ein Wintermärchen in der Pfalz..... leider nur Handy-Pic:






Und das Beste: ich bin diesmal heile in Karlsruhe angekommen


----------



## surftigresa (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> macht das Sinn den Dämpfer so in den Rahmen zu schrauben ? Habich noch nie gesehn.



schweres ende zu den gefederten massen, leichtes zu den ungefederten. schwer ist beim luftdämfer nicht gleich dickes ende, sondern das dünne ende mit dem öl und dem ausgleichskolben drin. den unterschied im ansprechverhalten dürften aber nur die wenigsten spüren, wenn überhaupt. wir sprechen hier ja nicht von kilogramm wie beim auto, sondern von ein paar gramm, die das eine ende des dämpfers schwerer ist als das andere.
oder man machte es einfach, weil man an bestimmte knöpfe besser rankommt zum verstellen "on the fly".

nachteilig könnte es bei dreck/nässe auf der lauffläche werden, die nun immer gegen die schwerkraft nach oben weggeschoben werden müssen beim arbeitshub und sich vor der dichtung sammeln.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Januar 2015)

@ Guido:Was lange wärt,wird endlich gut!Gratulation!Mit der Rehatour kriegen wir bestimmt hin!


----------



## Trekki (25. Januar 2015)

Guido, viel Spass mit dem Rad und lass es auch mal krachen.


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2015)

Mensch Guido, es geschehen ja noch Zeichen und Wunder 

Viel Spass und viele stuntfreie Stunden mit neuem Rad!

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Januar 2015)

Heute entdeckt, die Familie Sina auf neuen Wegen. Sind unter die Blumenzüchter gegangen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1770115]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2015)

Interessante Info.  Der Sohn, Valen Sina, war letztens bei uns noch am Frühstückstisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2015)

dat sin de bäum, wo de kamelle för der zoch wachsen!


----------



## Nightjumper73 (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Guido, 

Glückwunsch zum Tofane, bin gespannt wie es Dir gefällt!

Und ein für diese Seite obligatorisches Schneebild:


----------



## Nightjumper73 (25. Januar 2015)

IMG_6851.JPG


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Der Osterhase war kein Weihnachtsmann, aber ein Karnevalsprinz: Gestern traf die Tofane ein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iss datt den jetzt enn Fat-Bike? Mer wissen vor Zuschüttung inne letzten Wochen garnitt mer wohin! Demnächst warten de Leut'
noch auf versenkbare Berge...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Glück- und weiteren Wünsche. Bis bald im Wald, aber wenn ich so rausgucke, dann sehe ich eigentlich nur Fango.


----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Heute entdeckt, die Familie Sina auf neuen Wegen. Sind unter die Blumenzüchter gegangen.



Hihi!
aber ich denke, das war tatsächlich Verwandtschaft: mein Onkel Walter und seine Frau Birgitt, die in Buschhoven wohnten...


----------



## Trekki (26. Januar 2015)

SAU 2015!

Die vierte SAU kommt unter die Räder -> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15170


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> SAU 2015!
> 
> Die vierte SAU kommt unter die Räder -> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15170


Das ist ja wohl die ultimative Winterpokal-Abkac...schlusstour; ich trainiere mal schön weiter dafür...


----------



## Trekki (26. Januar 2015)

Abgekac...t ist noch niemand. Letztes Jahr gabs eine Einkehr im Krankenhaus. Noch ein Jahr davor sind wir alle im Schlamm versackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Januar 2015)

Na, mit dieser Hoffnung und wegen eben jener Einstellung habe ich mich dann auch mal angemeldet. Ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr positive Challenge, finde ich.


----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2015)

Ist es nicht schon Nr 5? Egal, bleiben noch 8 Wochen zum Trainig...

Abgek... sind übrigens schon einige in den Vorjahren. Oder sind früher heim... waren nie vollzählig am Ende...

Und da war die Tour noch nicht vom John geplant worden 

Wird die härteste Variante ever denke ich.

Grüsse


----------



## Dart (27. Januar 2015)

So lange genug zum schieben dabei sind...


----------



## Trekki (27. Januar 2015)

Ich kann immer nur einen schieben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2015)

Ha ! Im Auge behalten er wird die Sau, er euch dann mit seiner Aura belästigen wird wenn Frau,Kind & Hof versorgt sind


----------



## Trekki (27. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schon Nr 5? Egal, bleiben noch 8 Wochen zum Trainig...


Auf die Zahl 4 oder 5 lege ich mich nicht fest. Der Tourenbericht für 2014 wurde als "dritte" bezeichnet. Daher habe ich es mal jetzt als vierte hochgezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich kann immer nur einen schieben



Da der Patrick nicht dabei ist, stelle ich mich mal ganz uneigennützig als Trainigskörper zur Verfügung


----------



## Trekki (27. Januar 2015)

Dann bekomme ich auch Deine WP Punkte


----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2015)

...isch abe gar keine Punkte


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...isch abe gar keine Punkte


Dann asse du auch keine Auto? Genial datt diese Kombo sich jedes Jahr wieder raushaut! Mit Verlaub, biete Besenwagen....




Aber erst, wenn wirklich nix mehr hilft - versprochen! Schön, dass ihr den GANZEN Tag nutzt, euch beste Stimmung, der Pete.


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, biete Besenwagen....



Böse, Böse, Böse...


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich traurig bin oder mich freuen soll: Ich muss die Anmeldung zur SAU Tour schliessen (NICHT ABSAGEN - NUR DIE ANMELDUNG SCHLIESSEN).
Grund: es sind schon 8 Mitfahrer. Mit noch mehr Mitfahrern ist das Risiko, nicht anzukommen mir zu hoch.


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2015)

Oh, doch so heftig 

Vielleicht ergänzt du die Ausschreibung noch um den geplanten Schnitt/Pausen...

Ggf zieht noch einer zurück? Was ist mit Thomas? Wildcard oder Arbeiten?

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2015)

Die Fahrzeit steht ja dabei. Das Problem ist eher die Anzahl, welches unabhängig von allem anderen den Schnitt immer senkt.
Beispiele: Schiebestelle, Pannenfrequenz, Pipipausen.
Wobei mir der Schnitt nicht so wichtig ist (sonst fahre ich die Strecke alleine   ) sondern die Ankunft zum Sonnenuntergang nicht zu verpassen.

Wildcards habe ich im Kopf - einfach mich mal ansprechen. Es sind ja noch Wochen bis zum Start.


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schon Nr 5?


Korrekt, es wird jetzt die fünfte SAU Tour ausgetragen.

2011
SAU 1

2012
SAU 2

2013
SAU 3

2014
SAU 4


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Böse, Böse, Böse...


Nein, war ja garnicht so gemeint - mer würden datt letzte Aufgebot geben um diese "Mainstream-Tour" zu retten - notfalls auch mit 
dunkel, getönten mit Klimaanlage und GPS-gestützen Fahrzeugen - datt gepostete hat ja gerade das Gespann verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Korrekt, es wird jetzt die fünfte SAU Tour ausgetragen.
> 
> 2011
> SAU 1
> ...




Oh, dann hatten wir ja doch 2,5x Sonne 

Ich geh morgen mal trainieren für die 20000HM...

Grüße!


----------



## Trekki (28. Januar 2015)

HM - Training: da ist Giom der Spezialist. Lass dich bei ihm beraten.


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2015)

Hab Giom eher als Spezialist für P-Pausen in Erinnerung, nachdem ich den Bericht zu SAU Nr 2 nochmals gelesen habe


----------



## Mountain_Screen (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte eine Frage zur letzten SAU Tour. Wo befindet sich der Abschnitt mit den vielen Spitzkehren?

Bin 2011 von Altwindeck schonmal bis Merten gefahren und von dort über den Berg nach Hause, jedoch wurde Streckenführung in einzelnen Breichen überarbeitet. Mir würde eine Angabe der Etappe reichen oder eine nähere Ortsangabe.


----------



## Trekki (30. Januar 2015)

Sollte bei Dattenfeld gewesen sein, die Etappen kenne ich nicht


----------



## Trekki (31. Januar 2015)

Morgen, 11h an der Tomburg? Ich komme.


----------



## Scottti (31. Januar 2015)

Ich denke ich komme auch dorthin.


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Februar 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Trekki (1. Februar 2015)

Was eine schöne Tour heute. Gemütliches Tempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...Gemütliches Tempo



kann man sich denken


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Februar 2015)

Gemütliches Tempo ist anders.......


----------



## Trekki (1. Februar 2015)

OK, ich muss meine Aussage etwas relativieren nachdem ich mich einige Stunden ausgeruht habe und wie der in den Keller zu meinem Rad gehen will. Die Beine sind spürbar. Der Hunger gross.




94km, mit einem 17er Schnitt und viel Schnee.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2015)

Genau, eine sehr entspannte Tour war das heute.

Mit Oli, Oli, Thomas und John waren heute ja auch nur die Schleicher unterwegs.
Aber trotzdem: Es hat doch eine große Freude bereitet. Zumal wir auf der Strecke so alle Landschaftsbilder des hiesigen Winters erleben durften.
Eines hatte der Anfang und das Ende der Tour gemeinsam: An der Tomburg schneite es wie bolle.

Dazwischen gab es Teilverschneites:






Vollverschneites:





Nicht ganz Gefrorenes (smoothy)





Fliegende Schneebälle:





Eine feine Rast in Bad Münstereifel (welches fast komplett Schneefrei war)
und nochmaliger Aufstieg in das Winterwunderland:






Eine sehr schöne und auch kräftezehrende Tour hat der Oli da wieder zusammen gestrickt.

Sch(n)ee wars.


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2015)

Na,
da bin ich froh, heute nicht an der Ruine aufgeschlagen zu sein  

Alter Schwede...


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na,
> da bin ich froh, heute nicht an der Ruine aufgeschlagen zu sein
> 
> Alter Schwede...



Die Zusammensetzung der Truppe hat mich auch zu Haue bleiben lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. Februar 2015)

Bewegte Bilder von heute


----------



## meg-71 (2. Februar 2015)

Giebt ne Vorankündigung in der IG.


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2015)

Link funktioniert nicht...


----------



## meg-71 (2. Februar 2015)

Ist jetzt zu sehn?


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2015)

Jup


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

Unglaublich wie diese IG den Schneeball domestiziert! Jetzt scheint er schon allein durch spirituelles Können inne Luft zu stehen!
97 Km - Hunde, wollt ihr ewig leben?


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Hi,
werden Samstag ab 12.00 mal wieder Hennef heimsuchen.

Wer mitmag, einfach melden. Entspanntes Tempo 

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werden Samstag ab 12.00 mal wieder Hennef heimsuchen.
> 
> Wer mitmag, einfach melden. Entspanntes Tempo
> ...


Ist mir eine Stunde zu früh, sonst wäre ich dabei. Werde dann schon mal die Pizzatour abfahren.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15177

hier schon mal der Link

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ist mir eine Stunde zu früh, sonst wäre ich dabei. Werde dann schon mal die Pizzatour abfahren.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15177
> 
> ...



Kannst nachkommen, dann sammeln wir dich auf...


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Februar 2015)

wir telefonieren mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclopath (8. Februar 2015)

Danke für die schöne Tour.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2015)

Eine weitere Delegation des TT hat es nochmal in den richtigen Schnee verschlagen.
Von Ahrhütte im oberen Ahrtal folgten wir Dieser vorerst noch weiter in Richtung Quelle:






Im Ahrtal selber gab es zwar noch Schnee, allerdings sieht tief verschneit anders aus. Kaum zu glauben, das wir im Laufe der Tour noch so viel Schnee bekommen haben, das teilweise das Fahren nicht bzw. nur noch äußerst mühevoll möglich war.







Barbara auf dem Brotpfad:











Chris mit Schlupf auf dem Hinterrad:





Chris bei Ripsdorf mit Stacheldrahteiskunst:





Kitschiger Abschluß der Tour im Lambertsbachtal:










Mal schauen ob das jetzt der letzte schöne Schneetag in diesem Winter war...


----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2015)

Tolle Bilder Uwe 

Klar gibt es noch mal Schnee!!!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (8. Februar 2015)

Hallöchen ihr TT-ler,

nette Bilder!!!  und ihr habt wenigstens noch ein bisserl Schnee - bei uns ist nur noch aufgetaute Matsche und ab und an mal etwas Eis :-0

bis bald mal )


----------



## Trekki (8. Februar 2015)

So etwa?
Heute, auf dem Weg zur Landskrone


----------



## surftigresa (8. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich doch glatt über unseren Chat von gestern nachdenken…… Ist das alles von Erik?


----------



## Trekki (9. Februar 2015)

nur eine kleine Runde nach dem Motto: hauptsache mal raus kommen.


----------



## cyclopath (9. Februar 2015)

John: Schaut so also der Einstieg zur Sau Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Februar 2015)

cyclopath schrieb:


> John: Schaut so also der Einstieg zur Sau Tour aus?


Nein aber zur Pizza Tour ;-)


----------



## Trekki (9. Februar 2015)

cyclopath schrieb:


> John: Schaut so also der Einstieg zur Sau Tour aus?


Nein, dies ist nicht der Einstieg sondern im Teil vom Frühstücksplatz zur Landskrone.
Sorg also lieber für gutes Wetter in den Wochen vor der Tour.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2015)

knirsch-knirsch, kette ick hör dir jammern!


----------



## Trekki (9. Februar 2015)

Kette: 15€
SAU Tour: unbezahlbar


----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn die schön-Wetter Tage halten: wer hat Lust auf eine SAU-Vortour am Rosenmontag? D.h. schon mal die Stecke abfahren aber nicht den ganzen Tag dafür verwenden.


Update: evt. muss ich Montag auf Dienstreise. Bitte wegen mir noch nichts fix umstellen


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2015)

Ich leg mal los mit den Wochenend-Bildern
Samstag die Flüsse-Tour
Rhein + Sieg (ohne Bild)




Wupper





Ruhe (ohne Bild)











Und heute ein Ausflug zum Nachbarn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (21. Februar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Werde dann schon mal die Pizzatour abfahren.



War eine schöne Tour - die 29er Räder konnten wir frisch von den Bäumen pflücken




... und dann einen langen Anstieg machen


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir ein par Bilder 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1784793]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Gartenzwerg (22. Februar 2015)

@Stunt-beck Der Rheinländer sagt: "War lecker gewesen" Tour UND Pizza!!!! Danke von uns beiden...


----------



## meg-71 (22. Februar 2015)

Schön das ihr alle da wart, war mir eine Freude mit euch heute die Tour zu fahren. Noch besser aber das so viele noch zusätzlich geholfen haben den Kuchen zu vernichten. Trotzden Scheune 1 wir null die hätten immer noch ein Stück mehr gehabt.


Es grüßt müde von der Couch der meg


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein par Bilder


Sieht soviel schöner aus als Kindergeburtstag mit 5 Hühnern im Montemare.......gegönnt sei ett der Pizzalobby, Wetter 
hat sich gegen die Vorhersage ja mal wieder gesträubt!


----------



## Trekki (22. Februar 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr alle da wart, war mir eine Freude mit euch heute die Tour zu fahren. Noch besser aber das so viele noch zusätzlich geholfen haben den Kuchen zu vernichten. Trotzden Scheune 1 wir null die hätten immer noch ein Stück mehr gehabt.


Und danke für die Tour und Einladung.
Als Gruppenältester hätte ich aber gerne das Tempo bestimmt 

-trekki


----------



## meg-71 (22. Februar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Als Gruppenältester hätte ich aber gerne das Tempo bestimmt



Dann schlage ich eine BOP vor ( balance of performace) . Wir müssen irgent wie einen Leistungsausgleich schaffen.

Es grüßt der Backguide


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2015)

Da iss jetzt aber nicht die Kuchenvernichtung Kern des Themas? Ein Feuerwerk an Winterbildern die IG wieder im Köcher hat, da nochmals 
tiefen Reschpekt druff!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank an den Meg für den feinen Tag auf und neben dem Rad.

Bilder von der Tour gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73801?sort=views&direction=desc


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2015)

Schöne Fotoserie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2015)

Schöner Meg! Formidable Fotoabhandlung ebenso....!


----------



## route61 (25. Februar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den Meg für den feinen Tag auf und neben dem Rad.
> 
> Bilder von der Tour gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73801?sort=views&direction=desc


Richtig tolle Bilder mal wieder, Handlampe. Chapeau!


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2015)

Ja Uwe danke für die schönen Fotos.


----------



## radjey (25. Februar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den Meg für den feinen Tag auf und neben dem Rad.


Schöne Bilder und alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2015)

Nochmals vielen Dank an den Micha für die klasse Pizzatour!

Sowas macht den Reiz am Lokalforum auch aus, nette Leute beim stressfreien Biken, lustige Gäste ohne Bike und tolles Essen 

Für Samstag:
Termin für Samstag:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15197


----------



## jokomen (26. Februar 2015)

Wäre auch gerne gekommen, musste aber leider unser Trailjunkiemobil in sachkundige Hände geben. Auslösung= 1000 €, besonders ärgerlich, da sich der Verursacher aus dem Staub gemacht hat. . Ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und ne leckere Pizza am Ende hätte ich auch besser gefunden!


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Februar 2015)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne gekommen, musste aber leider unser Trailjunkiemobil in sachkundige Hände geben. Auslösung= 1000 €, besonders ärgerlich, da sich der Verursacher aus dem Staub gemacht hat. . Ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und ne leckere Pizza am Ende hätte ich auch besser gefunden!



So ein Scheiß!


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn sonst niemand Fotos macht - hier Aussicht und Mondschein über Niedersachsen.
Gestern abend wollte ich dem Stau auf der A2 ein Schnäppchen schlagen und habe, als der Verkehr immer dichter wurde, eine Aktivpause eingelegt. Leider kam ich dann bei Remscheid in eine Nachtbaustelle. Egal - Wetter war toll, die Gegend neu.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2015)

Schaut gut aus! 

Hier leider war gestern nix mehr mit Sonne. Nur morgens...

Hoffe, morgen entspricht es dem auf Sonne getrimmten Wetterbericht 

schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2015)

Ach du warst das gestern in den Verkehrsnachrichten im Radio mit dem Bike auf der Autobahn


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Bike im Auto ist gut, um die Kontakte mit dem Kunden zu pflegen. Bei der PTB habe ich zuerst mein Rad aus dem Auto geholt, darunter lag der frisch reparierten Einschub. Der Kunde meine nur "ich habe das selbe Rad" und war danach handzahm. Wahrscheinlich meinte er das gleiche 

Braunschweig selbst ist aber aus MTB Sicht langweilig.

-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Februar 2015)

Winter in Spanien ;-)


----------



## Konfuzius (2. März 2015)

Ein paar spanische Winterbilder hätt' ich auch noch:


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2015)

Ein ganz dickes "Wow"!


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2015)

Kalenderbildkandidaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (3. März 2015)

Zu spät, die sind alle noch aus Februar


----------



## Freckles (3. März 2015)

Boa, super Bilder, Ralf! Da kann man richtig neidisch werden


----------



## route61 (3. März 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ein paar spanische Winterbilder hätt' ich auch noch:


Ich nehme an, das sind Leihfahrräder, die Du und Thomas da fahren.



Freckles schrieb:


> Boa, super Bilder, Ralf! Da kann man richtig neidisch werden


 Dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. März 2015)

Voll coole Gegend und noch coolere Bilder!


----------



## Redfraggle (3. März 2015)

@ Bertram Ich hatte meine Bergziege mit,wie man bei genauerem Hinsehen 
Auch erkennt.

Schöne Bilder Ralf!

@ all Leider waren die meisten schönen Trails verboten,sodaß frau Teneriffa eher zum Wandern empfehlen kann!


----------



## route61 (3. März 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ Bertram Ich hatte meine Bergziege mit,wie man bei genauerem Hinsehen
> Auch erkennt.
> 
> Schöne Bilder Ralf!
> ...


Habe ich bei normalem Hinsehen auch schon erkannt. Dass Du da zufällig auf dem Bild im Vordergrund bist, liegt daran, dass es das erste war. 
Ich habe mir alle Bilder im Album angeschaut und meine, bei Ralf und Thomas je eine Doppelbrückengabel gesehen zu haben, die ich von den beiden nicht kenne.


----------



## Konfuzius (3. März 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Da kann man richtig neidisch werden



Ja, ist das nicht der Sinn der Sache?  ..... 



route61 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, das sind Leihfahrräder, die Du und Thomas da fahren.



Stimmt, drei Eigene, drei Leihräder.
Bionicon übrigens. Waren echt super zu fahren und genau passend für die Gegend


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. März 2015)

Tolle Fotos Ralf. War ein sehr schöner Urlaub. Sehr harmonische Gruppe.
Die Leihräder waren top.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. März 2015)

Hi Leute !

Da das Wetter am Sonntag richtig gut werden soll, würde ich gerne eine feine Runde im Ahrtal drehen. Würde aber nicht, wie gewohnt, um 11 Uhr von der Tomburg aus starten. Sondern an der Martinshütte oberhalb von Altenahr. Die Startzeit bleibt aber 11 Uhr. Geplant wären Seilbahntrail, Schokohasentrail und Schrock links. Jemand Lust mitzukommen??


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2015)

Sonntag ist Motorradmesse . Aber nächstes mal gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

Moin Thomas,
Lust schon, aber sind morgen schon als Reha-Ründe dort. 
Von daher leider nicht...

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Motorradmesse . Aber nächstes mal gerne!


 
Sach blos den Flohmarkt in Dortmung gibts immer noch ? Was sind wir da früher hingedübelt 



sun909 schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber sind morgen schon als Reha-Ründe dort


 
Freundlich winken wenn Du dreckige Hunde siehst


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sach blos den Flohmarkt in Dortmung gibts immer noch ? Was sind wir da früher hingedübelt



Jawohl . Schauen wir mal, was es abzustauben gibt


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. März 2015)

Angela wird wol bald das Hobby wechseln

Zur Tour. Wird eher im ruhigen Tempo gefahren. Habe mir im Urlaub ne Rückenprellung zugezogen. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich die ganze Tour durchhalten werde.


----------



## jokomen (6. März 2015)

Ja, ja, das lange "faul auf dem Rücken liegen" bekommt einem nicht, Rückenprellung, ne ne, haste die Schildkröte gemacht ?


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...Habe mir im Urlaub ne Rückenprellung zugezogen...



knieschoner sei dank 

Ja, hör mal, Uwe, wo is Deine kleine Bruder?
Ich hab' jesacht, Du solls en doch nich loslasse, wie is das jekommen?
Was bist Du da am kauen, wat has Du da jenommen?
Sach, wie is dann dä Thomas an der Doppelbrücke dran jekommen?

Wie, Du weiß dat nit, Du bis da jarnich beijewesen was?
Dat darf doch wohl nich wahr sein
Ich hab' Dir doch jesacht, Du solls doch auf den aufpassen
Du weiß doch wie der is, wenn der allein irjentwo rum fährt
Dat dann alles am Ende is!

Ich habe Dir schon tausend mal gesagt, Du sollst es sein lassen!
Ich habe Dir schon tausend mal gesagt, Du sollst es sein lassen!


----------



## supasini (6. März 2015)

Nä, dat schleit m'r op d'r Mare
Wenn ich dat ührem Papa sare
Kutt er ohne Esse en et Bett
Un wed em Keller anjekett

dafür hätte bei mir gestern im Chemiekurs jeder Schüler ne Note besser bekommen, wenn er Liedtitel und/oder Band hätte nennen können...
konnte keiner, dann habe ich die Jugend mal mit einschlägiger Filmkunst versorgt:






Kommentar: "von wann ist das denn?!"
Aber da mussten die Blagen durch!


----------



## der.anderehelge (7. März 2015)

@daywalker: ich hab da Lust drauf. Ich komme. Falls ich die Hütte nicht finde, Telefon.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. März 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Angela wird wol bald das Hobby wechseln
> 
> Zur Tour. Wird eher im ruhigen Tempo gefahren. Habe mir im Urlaub ne Rückenprellung zugezogen. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich die ganze Tour durchhalten werde.



Bei wirklichem Rehatempo bin ich dabei!Heute morgen hab ich wieder gehustet wie ne Schwindsüchtige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. März 2015)

Warum denke ich gerade daran, wie die Gespräche im Altenheim laufen?


----------



## sinux (7. März 2015)

Die Gebrüder Sina sind beim Altenheim dabei. In Altenahr....


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2015)

hier bahnt sich wahrlich eine "pflegeleichte" Tour an! Ein klares Mißtrauensvotum sei ausgesprochen wenn von 
"reduziertem" Tempo die Rede iss! @engry : ein schönet Stück Parodie! LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (7. März 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Da das Wetter am Sonntag richtig gut werden soll, würde ich gerne eine feine Runde im Ahrtal drehen. Würde aber nicht, wie gewohnt, um 11 Uhr von der Tomburg aus starten. Sondern an der Martinshütte oberhalb von Altenahr. Die Startzeit bleibt aber 11 Uhr. Geplant wären Seilbahntrail, Schokohasentrail und Schrock links. Jemand Lust mitzukommen??



Seilbahntrail diemal aber hoffentlich ohne Überschlag. Oder nimm mal vorsichtshalber ein Schaltauge mit . Schokohasentrail diesmal hoffentlich auch ohne Überschlag (wenn ich da an 2014 Spring Break denke).
Ich würde gerne mitkommen (diesmal MIT Pedalen), bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich's schaffe.


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. März 2015)

Die Sinis sind dabei. Das kann ja heiter werden 
An alle, die mitkommen: bis gleich


----------



## sinux (8. März 2015)

Und ein Rad schon mal verladen. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STW08 (8. März 2015)

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich es schaffe...... Wollte eigentlich nur etwas gemütlich Pedalieren! Aber bei dem Angebot


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2015)

Die Creme de la Creme heute unterwegs...SIT, DAV,TT, Reste vom TeamIII 

Quasi alleine deshalb Steiner Berghaus wg Überfüllung geschlossen, noch nie so viele Bikes dort rumstehen und liegen gesehen  

Dachten, ihr fahrt Schrock noch auf den Hügel, deshalb keine Veabschiedung oben, Sorry...

Hoffe, es gab noch Kuchen in der Scheune?

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
C


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2015)

@sun909 Habt ihr gestern eigentlich keine Probleme wegen dem Ahrlauf gehabt ?

Sonntags bei dem Wtter an die Ahr ... uuuaahh Grenzwertig


----------



## sinux (8. März 2015)

Nur super freundliche Naturpartner angetroffen. Das Wetter hat alle total entspannt


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> @sun909 Habt ihr gestern eigentlich keine Probleme wegen dem Ahrlauf gehabt ?
> 
> Sonntags bei dem Wtter an die Ahr ... uuuaahh Grenzwertig



Nö, gestern gar keinen Läufer gesehen.

Waren aber auch im Bereich Kreuzberg/Schrock unterwegs.

Heute alles sehr entspannt. Bei DEM Wetter war es der AB nach zu urteilen überall rappelvoll 

Die Hotspots haben wir heut ja auch gemieden. Außer die Mtb-Tanke Steinerberg...

Grüsse


----------



## route61 (8. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Creme de la Creme heute unterwegs...SIT, DAV,TT, Reste vom TeamIII
> 
> Quasi alleine deshalb Steiner Berghaus wg Überfüllung geschlossen, noch nie so viele Bikes dort rumstehen und liegen gesehen
> 
> ...


Ich ab an der Scheune nicht angehalten, da war zu viel los, hätte keinen Parkplatz gefunden.


Super Wetter, super tolle Tour, nette Mitfahrer, entspannte Wanderer, keine Stürze, keine Pannen (mit Ansage gilt nicht) außer dass am Steinerberg das alkoholfreie Weizen alle war. So kanns gerne weiter gehen.


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich ab an der Scheune nicht angehalten, da war zu viel los, hätte keinen Parkplatz gefunden.
> 
> 
> Super Wetter, super tolle Tour, nette Mitfahrer, entspannte Wanderer, keine Stürze, keine Pannen (mit Ansage gilt nicht) außer dass am Steinerberg das alkoholfreie Weizen alle war. So kanns gerne weiter gehen.


Fein gemacht, Bertram! Wirklich keine Outtakes vorenthalten?! Ein Pic vom "bikerüberrannten" Steinerberghaus wäre 'ne Wucht,
gut datt ihr da draussen wart, der Pete


----------



## STW08 (12. März 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich ab an der Scheune nicht angehalten, da war zu viel los, hätte keinen Parkplatz gefunden.
> 
> 
> Super Wetter, super tolle Tour, nette Mitfahrer, entspannte Wanderer, keine Stürze, keine Pannen (mit Ansage gilt nicht) außer dass am Steinerberg das alkoholfreie Weizen alle war. So kanns gerne weiter gehen.


Schade das ich da nicht nehr dabei war


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2015)

Oups, sorry das sollte normal im Radon-Unterforum Zeigt her Eure Radons! landen.
Das hat man davon wenn man zu viele Fenster gleichzeitig auf hat


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2015)

Wie sieht es morgen mit Wiedtal aus?
Startpunkt irgendwo rund um Waldbreitbach?
Ist wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (14. März 2015)

Dabei


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2015)

Moin Uwe,
sind morgen wg Geburtstag zum Kaffee in Hennef eingeladen und deshalb vorher dort unterwegs...
Viel Spaß an der Wied!
C.


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2015)

Start für die Wiedtalrunde: 11 Uhr an der Nassen's Mühle in Waldbreitbach.
Du Runde hat 37 km und 1200 Hm


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. März 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Start für die Wiedtalrunde: 11 Uhr an der Nassen's Mühle in Waldbreitbach.
> Du Runde hat 37 km und 1200 Hm


Ich habe den Patrick, schade


----------



## Konfuzius (14. März 2015)

Wenn's trocken bleibt an der Nassen Mühle, würd' ich mich dazugesellen.
Falls ich nicht pünktlich vor Ort bin, nicht warten!


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich habe den Patrick, schade


Sei froh drum! Datt Bike-Jeschibbele iss andere Baustelle!


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2015)

Wiedtal fällt aus. Ich bin Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. März 2015)

Bin so gegen 16 Uhr in der Scheune in Hilberath anzutreffen.
Wer Lust auf Kaffee und Kuchen hat ist herzlich willkommen


----------



## shmee (15. März 2015)

Esst ein Stück für mich mit. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem usseligen Hannover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (15. März 2015)

das Wetter ist hier auch usselig


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2015)

Ach Thomas,
so unmoralische Angebote zur Fastenzeit... 

Hast du sie leer gefuttert?

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach Thomas,
> so unmoralische Angebote zur Fastenzeit...
> 
> Hast du sie leer gefuttert?
> ...


Nein, Angela, Jörg, Connie, Patrick, Meg und ich haben geholfen


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2015)

Wie schaut's am WE aus? 

Samstag wird's wohl ja eher schlechtes Wetter, aber Sonntag soll's ja ganz gut werden...

Grüße


----------



## ollinist (19. März 2015)

Ich mach dann auch hier mal Werbung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trip-ins-hohe-venn.747646/#post-12792409


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2015)

@Olli,
tolle Idee  Da war ich auch noch nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (21. März 2015)

Ich wollte am Sonntag zur Tomburg kommen. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2015)

Hat mein linkes halb blindes Auge da den Besitzer des Ahrtals in der WOB erspäht ?


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2015)

WOMB? World-of-Mountainbikingjedöns? Wöchentlich orientierungslose Busfahrer? Dem komm isch auffe Spur...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> WOMB? World-of-Mountainbikingjedöns? Wöchentlich orientierungslose Busfahrer? Dem komm isch auffe Spur...


 
Ersteres !


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat mein linkes halb blindes Auge da den Besitzer des Ahrtals in der WOB erspäht ?



Rischtisch 

Da war ich noch jung und knackig.


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2015)

Beweisfoto bitte


----------



## meg-71 (27. März 2015)

Plane morgen eine Tour rund um den Nürburgring und gleichzeitig zuschauen beim ersten VLN Lauf . Start ist um 11 Uhr in Leimbach.
Wer interesse hat...


Gruß der meg


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Rischtisch
> 
> Da war ich noch jung und knackig.



Aber das bist Du doch immer noch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Rischtisch
> 
> Da war ich noch jung und knackig.


 
Bist Du bei dem angekündigten Bericht für den Herbst auch dabei ?


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2015)

Für aussagefähigen Prosekturbefund bitte de Barbara fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bist Du bei dem angekündigten Bericht für den Herbst auch dabei ?



Ja


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2015)

ES antwortet noch! Ich erlaube mir weiterhin ett Uwe als jung und knackig (essen tu' ich den nitt!) inne Datei zu führen...


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2015)




----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat mein linkes halb blindes Auge da den Besitzer des Ahrtals in der WOB erspäht ?



Wer oder was ist WOB? Wenn ich danach gurgel kommt sowas, eindeutig nicht der Besitzer des Ahrtals, dafür aber jung und knackig


----------



## surftigresa (29. März 2015)

World Of Mountainbike ….. eine Zeitschrift ….


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2015)

Also eher WOMB.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2015)

... ja genau sorry, sollte natürlich WOM heissen.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## surftigresa (29. März 2015)

Wir verstehen Dich schon ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2015)

In echt jetzt ? 
Ok, mein "Einheimisch" ist wahrscheinlich nicht so schlimm wie "Peteisch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (29. März 2015)

In echt!


----------



## route61 (29. März 2015)

"Normal ist anders" heißt das Winterpokal-Team, das jedes Jahr eine Sonnenaufgangs- bis Untergangstour organisiert. Und damit es zum Abschluss des Wettbewerbs möglichst viele Punkte gibt, findet das ganze gegen Ende des WP statt.
Dieses Mal hatte Trekki eine seiner Lieblingstouren ausgepackt und die Gemeinde eingeladen und zwar von Remagen in einen der schönsten Orte von Rheinland Pfalz, nämlich Monreal. Ursprünglich sollte es sogar weiter bis an die Mosel gehen, aber angesichts des Wetters wurde nach Beratung mit den Teilnehmern abgekürzt, wenn auch das offizielle Ende der Tour dennoch nach Sonnenuntergang war.
Teilgenommen hat das gesamte Team und vier Gäste: RadTed, der unangefochtene Erste der WP-Einzelwertung, zaskar1962 aus Dormagen, Malli88 aus dem Koblenzer Raum sowie ein Teammitglied von "ADFC Bonn". Los gings um 5:30 Uhr (richtig gelesen) am Bahnhof in Oberwinter. Über Bandorf und Unkelbach kämpften sich die Teilnehmer in der Morgendämmerung erst einmal hoch vorbei am Gaskraftwerk zur ehemaligen Mülldeponie Oedingen. An diesem erhabenen Hügel sollte der Sonnenaufgang beobachtet werden. Ein Anstieg, der so manchen Teilnehmer erstmal ins Schwitzen brachte. Oben angekommen bereitete uns erstmal unser Haus- und Hofbäcker Micha Stuntbeck mit frischen leckeren Teilchen und Brötchen sowie einem Fotoshooting einen herzlichen Empfang. Außerdem hatte Trekki kiloweise Wurst, Käse, Obst, Süßigkeiten, Verpflegung und Getränke organisiert.





Um 6:10 Uhr war es schließlich so weit: *S*onnen*A*ufgang













Da es da oben ziemlich zugig zuging, waren wir froh, als wir uns wieder in Bewegung setzen konnten, um dem Kältetod zu entrinnen  .
Erstmal gings zur Burgruine Landskron, wo wir die Aussicht auf die Gegend und das untere Ahrtal genossen




Runter gings über den wunderschönen Serpentinentrail nach Gimmingen und über Heppignen weiter das Tal zur Klimastation hinauf. Von da weiter nach Schalkenbach hinunter und wieder hoch nach Süden am Kamm bzw. Waldrand entlang.

"Making of ..."





Das komplette Team "Normal ist anders"




Wie man sieht, wurden wir von der Sonne verwöhnt.

Weiter gings nach Süden über Oberdürenbach, Holzwiesen, Hain, Galenberg und Wehr hinunter zum Kloster Maria Laach. 




Da es erst 11:00 Uhr war gab es im Restaurant noch kein warmes Essen und so holte sich der eine oder andere einen warmen Kaffee und 'ne Currywurst an der Imbissbude.

Nach dieser Stärkung gings weiter über Bell vorbei an Ettringen nach Sankt Johann, wo wir eine weitere Rast mit Buffet einnahmen.









Danach folgten wir dem Tal in Richtung Mayen, um dort nach Westen abzubiegen 




und Monreal anzusteuern. Nach einer sehr langen Abfahrt auf gespurten Feld- und Waldwegen erreichten wir schließlich Monreal.








Leider hatten die Wetterfrösche Recht behalten und es hatte zu regnen angefangen. Also steuerten wir das Café an, in dem es die berühmte Monrealer Raute gibt. 




Hier informierten wir uns über das Wetter und die Fahrtmöglichkeiten mit der Bahn. Auch wurden erste Sondierungen zum weiteren Verlauf der Tour vorgenommen.
Danach nahmen wir einen Teil des Weges vom Elztal unter die Stollen. Ein wunderbarer Eindruck von dem, was einen im weiteren Verlauf erwarten würde. Wieder in Monreal angekommen wurden eingehen die Optionen gecheckt und heraus kam, die Tour so abzukürzen, dass sie wieder am Startpunkt enden sollte, nämlich mit der Bahn zurück nach Oberwinter. Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen fuhren wir nach Mayen und von dort mit der Bahn 




über Andernach nach Oberwinter zurück. Drei von uns fuhren noch hinauf nach Ödingen, um den Sonnen*u*ntergang zu feiern und der Tour ihren würdigen Abschluss zu geben.




Leider versteckte sich die Sonne bei ihrem *U*ntergang hinter Wolken





Für mich war das mal wieder eine großartige Tour in jeder Hinsicht, von der perfekten Organisation über die wunderschönen Wege und Trails bis zu den netten Mitfahrern. Ein ganz ganz großes Lob gebührt dem Herrn John Trekki für dieses Event. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste SAU-Tour.


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2015)

da habt ihr aber noch glück gehabt mit dem wetter. ich war heut in holland in der nähe von rotterdam und es hat auf fast der ganzen hinfahrt gepi$$t, den ganzen restlichen tag und auf der heimfaht wieder. von sonne keine spur.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da habt ihr aber noch glück gehabt mit dem wetter. ich war heut in holland in der nähe von rotterdam und es hat auf fast der ganzen hinfahrt gepi$$t, den ganzen restlichen tag und auf der heimfaht wieder. von sonne keine spur.


Da fährt man ja auch nicht hin, Volker


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2015)

Schöner Bericht Bertram!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2015)

Perfekt gemacht, Bertram! Dicke Leistung - mit so 'nem Hofbäcker im Nacken lässt sich halt trefflich touren!


schraeg schrieb:


> In echt jetzt ?
> Ok, mein "Einheimisch" ist wahrscheinlich nicht so schlimm wie "Peteisch"


Ketzers! Mir se halten Euch inne Augen, in beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (30. März 2015)

Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos.
Und danke an alle Mitfahrer fürs gelingen.

Die SAU6 kann kommen - März 2016 gehts wieder los.


----------



## surftigresa (30. März 2015)

…. und ich weiss immer noch nicht, was ich mit meinen Punkten von heute machen soll …… 

Gruss,
Melli, völlig verwirrt ……


----------



## Miss Neandertal (31. März 2015)

WHAU, stramme Leistung...
Ihr seid echt bekloppt - im positiven Sinne

Grüße aus dem sturmumpeitschten Lev


----------



## Redfraggle (31. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos.
> Und danke an alle Mitfahrer fürs gelingen.
> 
> Die SAU6 kann kommen - März 2016 gehts wieder los.



Dann hoffentlich wieder ohne Teilnehmerbegrenzung und Schnittvorgabe!


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. März 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dann hoffentlich wieder ohne Teilnehmerbegrenzung und Schnittvorgabe!


Vielleicht ja auch mal wieder an einem Sonntag

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

Vorschlag:
Sonntag, 27.03.16 ab Alfter oder Scheune mit Frühstück/Sonnenaufgang an der  Tomburg?


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. März 2015)

Das würde passen, da es sogar eine gerade Woche ist  Nach Alfter würde ich dann Frühstück mitbringen


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Sonntag, 27.03.16 ab Alfter oder Scheune mit Frühstück/Sonnenaufgang an der  Tomburg?


Gefällt mir, diese SAU Variante hatten wir noch nicht.

Mit einem Bogen am Teleskop vorbei Mittags dann auf dem Steiner Berg? Abschluss wieder an der Tomburg?


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

Schöner Plan! Vielleicht als 8 für die nicht so motivierten 

Danke an der Stelle übrigens für deine Vorbereitungsarbeit für die SAU2015! Da gehen viele Stunden für drauf...


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2015)

Start in Alfter und Sonnenaufgang an der Tomburg? Ich glaube, da ist noch ein Detail übersehen. Und zwar die 2h Anfahrt von Alfter zur Tomburg im Dunkeln. Da braucht es bestimmt keine Teilnehmerbegrenzung.

Als weitere Idee für den Nachmittag: Grillen bei jemanden im Garten. Gerne bei mir, dies treibt aber den km - Stand auf dem Tacho um ca. 40 Einheiten in die Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. März 2015)

Das hört sich für mich alles viel zu sehr nach Spaß an 

Grillen gibt doch keine Punkte


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

Immer diese Punkte-Junkies


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

2h von Alfter bis Tomburg?

Dann doch bei der Scheune starten? 

40min bis Sonnenaufgang?

Die Nicht-Punkter können mittags/nachmittags entspannt zurückvischeln und je nach Wetter frei Grillen oder die Kuchentheke der Scheune plündern...


----------



## surftigresa (31. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Immer diese Punkte-Junkies



Für mich gehört zur SAU-Tour schon ein gewisser Anspruch. Ich finde es sollte nicht zum Rad-Tourismus für "nicht so motivierte" (wie Du oben so schön schreibst) mutieren ….. Grilltouren sind auch toll, haben aber in meinen Augen mit der SAU-Tour nichts zu tun….. die muss man sich durch regelmässiges Fahren im Winter (egal ob mit oder ohne Punkte) verdienen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung…..

Nicht falsch verstehen: Grilltouren, Pizzatouren, usw. alles ganz grosse Klasse  aber halt nicht im Rahmen der SAU-Tour

Von daher fand ich John´s Konzept schon sehr gut. (etwas langsamer vielleicht )


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

Die vergangenen Jahre hat der Spagat doch auch gut geklappt? 

Ein harter Kern hat die ganze Tour gefahren, ein Teil war temporär dabei...

Aber ist mir auch nicht so wichtig, dass ich da streiten werde.

Von daher macht da euer 40Punkte Event draus und gut ist 

Grüße!


----------



## surftigresa (31. März 2015)

Nichts liegt mir ferner als zu streiten ….. ich wollte lediglich meine Meinung äussern. Und für die kann ich ja nichts: Normal Ist Anders


----------



## Redfraggle (31. März 2015)

Eigentlich fand ich die Pläne sehr gut,da ich aber immer zum Spaß fahre scheide ich dann wohl auch 2016 aus !


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2015)

In der Wirklichkeit ist es noch komplizierter: ich kenne 4 die Spass an einer 40Punkte Tour haben ohne dabei zu trödeln. Stichwort: Belgien

Aber wir haben ja noch fast ein Jahr Zeit den 2016er Plan fest zu zurren. Die Ideenphase ist gut dafür, dabei sollten aber keine destuktiven Argumente kommen. Alle Ideen können nicht umgesetzt werden aber alle sollten erst mal vorgebracht werden.

Dabei fasse ich mich auch an meine eigene Nase, siehe meinen Beitrag von 20.17h.

-trekki


----------



## route61 (31. März 2015)

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass eine spätere Einstiegsmöglichkeit (so wie 2013 in Heimersheim/Ahr 11:00 Uhr) so manchem entgegenkäme, nicht nur die Ausstiegsmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. April 2015)

Ein frohet Osterfescht - auch im Namen der Nationalparkverwaltung - wünscht die kleinste ADS-Einheit im KBU!





Ett wird rauher da draussen! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2015)

beim nördlichen Nachbarn unterwegs...

Am Stadtrand von Aarhus




Moesgaard Museum


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2015)

Die klarere Architektur 'se führen definitiv!


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2015)

Ja, ein sehr interessantes Museum.
Im Museum Moorleichen aus Dänemark, Lucy aus Äthiopien, Terracotta Krieger aus China, Totenriten aus der ganzen Welt, DNA Tests und vieles mehr. Bunt gemischt




Beton, sogar symetrisch zum Funkturm

der Blickwinkel um 180 Grad umgedreht



Grasdach und Teletubbies Landschaft.

War ein sehr interessanter Tag.


----------



## route61 (8. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, ein sehr interessantes Museum.
> Im Museum Moorleichen aus Dänemark, Lucy aus Äthiopien, Terracotta Krieger aus China, Totenriten aus der ganzen Welt, DNA Tests und vieles mehr. Bunt gemischt ...
> ...
> War ein sehr interessanter Tag.


Da kam bestimmt einiges an HM zusammen ...

Obwohl, HM kann man auch durch Geschwindigkeit * km ersetzen. Wenn einer weiß, wie das geht, dann Du.


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2015)

Ich zauber dann mal quer - mit der Hoffnung vonne Wisskirchen-Brüders nitt geblitzdingst zu werden....Message:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/team-just-for-fun-riders.396410/page-226#post-12834521

Bitte mit de satirische Sonnenbrille sehen, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (10. April 2015)

Bin immer noch unterwegs


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. April 2015)

11 Uhr heute an der Tomburg. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2015)

Schaffe ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Giom (13. April 2015)

Pfalzreisende => guckt bitte in der IG / TT Kurztrips


----------



## route61 (13. April 2015)

Schöne trailige Resttour war das am Sonntag spätnachmittags ab der Scheune. Dank an Thomas für's Guiden auf die Trails und die fünf Rennradler/innen um Andrea, sowie Chris, Uwe, Olli und Thomas für die nette, spaßige Gesellschaft bei Kaffee und Kuchen. 

Bin dann noch über den Beuelskopf und unterhalb des Munitionsdepots nachhause gefahren.


----------



## ollinist (14. April 2015)

Update zur Venn tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trip-ins-hohe-venn.747646/#post-12859115


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2015)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat - Luxemburg ist auch eine Reise Wert



Heute bin ich dort einen Runde gefahren, ganz gemütlich. Morgen gehts auf eine lange Tour durch die Eifel.


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2015)

John, du machst mir immer ein bisschen Mut! Aber trotzdem oder nixdestotrotz möcht' ich dein Timing haben!
Gerne weiter so - die SAU-Tour iss Championsleague in KBU!


----------



## ollinist (16. April 2015)

Letzte Erinnerung für die Venn Tour.
Morgen ist der Doodle zu, dann steht der Termin fest. Wer noch Einfluss nehmen will, der hat jetzt die letzte Chance:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trip-ins-hohe-venn.747646/#post-12859115


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2015)

Die 4 von der Brücke waren heute auf dem Eifel-X



War ein schöner Tag mit Euch! Nur die verprochenen 3000 Höhenmeter haben wir nicht ganz geschafft, 100 fehlten am Schluss.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (16. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die 4 von der Brücke waren heute auf dem Eifel-X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gebt doch mal dem Olli was zu futtern, der sieht so erschöpft aus ...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. April 2015)

Ihr seid die Härtesten, aber so was von volles Rohr.


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2015)

Wieder mal ein geniales Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald erlebt:







Ein Problem bleibt allerdings jedes Mal:

Die heimischen Trails verblassen danach einfach zu faden Forstautobahnen.


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2015)

Uff! Ich hat' schon Muffendüse der Kalenderpabst sei verschleppt worden! Der-die-das-Meg iss ja so wurzelsuchend datt
die heimische Scholle kaum mehr Heimat sein kann! Fein datt Ihr alle scheinbar heile wieder da seid, bereichert!
Ein freudiger Gruß anne Schwarzkittels vonne TT! Gibbet Bilder nur inne IG oder prasselt da noch Bereicherung
innet Netz? LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein geniales Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald erlebt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uwe, musse jetz drei Wochen lang Dackelschneider fahren dann lernt man auch die heimischen Trails wieder zu schätzen.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. April 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Uwe, musse jetz drei Wochen lang Dackelschneider fahren dann lernt man auch die heimischen Trails wieder zu schätzen.



Auch ne Idee!


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2015)

Vorsicht:

"Stöckchenleger" am A-Dahm-Turm unterwegs. Ein freundlicher Geselle hat einen dicken Ast/Baum auf Nabenhöhe mit der Spitze nach vorne schräg nach oben zeigend in den oberen Trail zwischen Turm und breitem Weg gelegt.

Durch die Schräge, das Tarnen mit Laub aus der Umgebung (Schleifspuren...) und diffusem Licht mit Sonne und Schatten, habe ich das Ding gestern im "Flow" voll erwischt und mich ordentlich dahinter abgelegt 

Außer Prellung und einem getischten Helm/Visir ist dank Panzer und Knieschonern nix wildes passiert (=Bike ist heile  ) , aber haltet ein wenig die Augen offen, falls ihr das Wetter nutzt!

grüße
C.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. April 2015)

So eine sch... Gut das dir! nix weiter passiert ist... eigentlich müsste man das anzeigen... das hätte auch ganz anders enden können...


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2015)

Schön, dass Dir nichts passiert ist und danke für die Warnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2015)

Wir sind Dienstag noch da runter - da war die Welt noch in Ordnung! Schränkt zumindest ein Zeitfenster ein! Jott-sei-Dank, Carsten!
...und: schade, dass ett jetzt auch diese Ecke Ahrtal trifft, an gespannte Drähte im den SevenHills war man ja leider fast schon gewöhnt...


----------



## route61 (24. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... getischten Helm/Visir ist dank Panzer und Knieschonern nix wildes passiert ...


Also Schrammen und blaue Flecken, in Deinem Alter ja noch kein Problem. Hoffentlich bleibt das ein Einzelfall.

Aber sag mir noch, was meinst mit getischt? Hab ich echt noch nie gehört.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. April 2015)

Danke für Deine Warnung!
Gute Besserung,Carsten!


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2015)

Äh getitscht heißt es, kennst du nicht? Heißt angeknackst wie bei Ostereiern 

Grüße und danke für Genesungswünsche!


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2015)

Mail bekommen,  der Micha ist zum Foto des Tages nominiert, ihr dürft "liken" 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1819591

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2015)

Done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (25. April 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Aber sag mir noch, was meinst mit getischt? Hab ich echt noch nie gehört.



http://www.mitmachwoerterbuch.lvr.de/detailansicht.php?Artikel=titschen&Eintrag1=1233

Ist halt nicht fränkisch


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2015)

Yep! Alter Schwede - #ähem, Schalker!


----------



## route61 (25. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Äh getitscht heißt es, kennst du nicht? Heißt angeknackst wie bei Ostereiern
> 
> Grüße und danke für Genesungswünsche!


Klar kenn ich das: Eiertitschen. Bin ich nur nicht drauf gekommen, weil das zweite "t" fehlte. Danke für die Nachhilfe, auch an Trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2015)

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darv sie behalten !


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. April 2015)

so hier der Termin für morgen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15314

Grüße Micha


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. April 2015)

... leider nicht dabei ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2015)

Habe den Termin geändert sollte heute nicht morgen sein

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Mai 2015)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Ich treffe mich heute um 14.30 mit einem Mitglied unserer Euskirchener Fraktion für eine maximal 3stündige Runde an der Ahr. Treffpunkt ist die Martinshütte oberhalb von Altenahr. Dahin breche ich mit dem Fahrrad gegen 13.30 von zu Hause auf. Wer sich also einklinken möchte...


----------



## supasini (2. Mai 2015)

waren dann zwei aus der Öskerchener Fraktion - schöne Tour!


----------



## route61 (4. Mai 2015)

Vor einiger Zeit lud unser Belgier zu einer Tour in seine Heimat ein. So fanden sich letzten Freitag fünf wackere Gesellen und eine ebenso wackere Gesellin in Jalhay ein, um dem Ruf zu folgen





Zunächst gings durch den Wald ins Hochmoor, das nach und nach wieder gerodet und in seinen urprünglichen Zustand versetzt wird.


 



 



 



 

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Mai 2015)

Vorbereitung zur Dienstreise - das wichtigste ist schon mal im Auto


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2015)

Nimm mich mit, John! Du hass doch noch Platz! Bittu bei DHL bei DEM Fahrzeug?


----------



## surftigresa (5. Mai 2015)

Wo geht es hin?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2015)

Ja Pete, da schlägt des Gräbers Herz höher oder ?
Hast bestimmt schon hochgerechnet wieviel Kisten da hochkant reingehen


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2015)

8!  Nä, sowatt kommt mir nitt inne Kiste - aber ein Fuchs im Finden von formidablen Gelände der John iss.... Korrigier: 8 + 2 Bikes.....


----------



## Trekki (5. Mai 2015)

Morgen gehts nach Essen mit einem Kollegen. Er nimmt auch das Rad mit. Samstag dann mit noch einem zweiten Kollegen und Rad nach Leipzig. Mal schauen, was mit denen so geht. Villeicht sprechen die nächste Woche nicht mehr mit mir?

Das große Auto haben wir nur bekommen, weil wir 2 Stk. 3m lange Stangen (je ca. 10kg, 4x8cm²) mitnehmen müssen. Ist also fast eine Leerfahrt.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich denke bei deiner SAU-Kondition gibste bei KM 100 den Kollegen de Stangen inne Hand um dir selbige zu halten - die sind vermutlich
sterblich.... Wenn se nitt mehr mit dir sprechen geb' ihnen einfach 'ne Woche Luft! 30°-Verneigung, der Pete (kannsse ja nitt
sehen, deswegen dokumentiert....)


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sprechen die nächste Woche nicht mehr mit mir?...



noo, ihr foohrt jo nüsch mim rad no leibzsch, do seehsch kee broplääm * 

* nun, ihr fahrt ja nicht mit dem rad nach leipzig, da sehe ich kein problem


----------



## route61 (6. Mai 2015)

Wo war ich noch? Ach ja, Freitag, Belgien, hohes Venn. 

Erstmal weiter hoch über Waldwege und Wurzeltrails auf denen einem schon mal das Hinterrad in die Luft stand


 

... sowie Schneisen, die sich früher im Nadelwald befanden.


 

Wege werden hier gezimmert


 



 



 

Aussicht vom höchsten Berg Belgiens in die "Schluchten" des Haute Fagne


 



 

Dann gings wieder runter über Moorboden und Stege zu diesem idyllischen Weg am Hang


 

Wunderschön geknüpfter Wurzelteppich


 



 

Unkonventionelle Bachquerung, nur ein Geländer und Steine


 

Radfahrer sind auf dem Schild nicht erwähnt


 

"Ich würde hier fahren"


 

Warten auf die Wanderer


 

Schiebepassage


 

Fahrtechnisch eine ziemliche Herausforderung, aber sehr abwechslungsreich und wunderschön, dieses Bachtälchen mit dem bräunlichen Moorwasser und den freundlichen Wanderern.

Für die gesamte Tour mit 45 km brauchten wir ca. 7 Stunden mit Pausen (Belgische Waffel, Cappuccino mit Sahne). Danach gab's in Eupen noch die obligatorischen belgischen Fritten, bevor alle erschöpft und zufrieden nachhause fuhren.

Also wenn so was nochmal ist: Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2015)

Wunderschönen Bericht gezimmert, Bertram! Da will mers ja spontan "ins Moor beissen"!


----------



## shmee (6. Mai 2015)

Schöner Bericht Bertram 

Was macht die Rippe?


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2015)

Bleibt's Sa trocken, würde ich gerne Glüdern...

Jemand dabei? 1000HM, 40km, kein HT, Schoner ratsam.

Grüße


----------



## route61 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir das Schild am Eingang zum Wanderweg nochmal angeschaut: Da steht "Cyclistes, chevaliers: access libre" und drunter noch etwas, das ich nicht erkennen kann, möglicherweise Einschränkungen.



shmee schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht Bertram
> 
> Was macht die Rippe?


Danke, das hört man gern.
Was die Rippen anbelangt: Am schlimmsten war's in Eupen am Parkplatz. Ihr musstet ja ganz schön Geduld haben mit mir, bis ich ausgeparkt hatte . Danach gings wieder aufwärts. Für die erste Nacht habe ich eine Schmerztablette eingeworfen. Seitdem gehts ohne. Husten geht auch wieder. Gestern sogar eine MTB Tour gemacht, allerdings ohne S3 Trails .


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2015)

Gebt der Jugend mal ein Like, mer wolln' se schliesslich bei der Stange - also am Dämpfer -halten!




Sehr fruchtig, datt Pic kann man schon fast riechen... Endlich mal eins in bunt bei all den Totgehölzen der letzten Wochen...


----------



## route61 (7. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Nachtrag vom Bericht von der Tour vom letzten Freitag


Und weils so schön war gleich noch die Fortsetzung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (7. Mai 2015)

Na jetzt werde ich hier aber bloßgestellt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Da steht "Cyclistes, chevaliers: access libre" und drunter noch etwas, das ich nicht erkennen kann, möglicherweise Einschränkungen.


 
Das heisst "Fahrradfahrer, Reiter: Zugang frei"



shmee schrieb:


> Na jetzt werde ich hier aber bloßgestellt.


 
Wenn man seinen eigenen Abflug nich filmen kann muss man sich halt an anderen Leuten versuchen


----------



## Trekki (7. Mai 2015)

Bin bis nächste Woche Dienstag unterwegs mit Kollegen.




Mal schauen, was sonst noch so passiert.


----------



## route61 (7. Mai 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bin bis nächste Woche Dienstag unterwegs mit Kollegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, da fehlt das rechte Vorderrad.


----------



## meg-71 (7. Mai 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Oh, da fehlt das rechte Vorderrad.


Ist ne Team Tomburgtour da giebts halt schon mal nen Platten


----------



## Trekki (7. Mai 2015)

na ja, die andere Seite war nicht besser



Aber unsere Radtouren waren gut. Gestern zur 6 Seen Platte in Duisburg, heute an der Anger entlang.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> Oh, da fehlt das rechte Vorderrad.


 
Der merkt aber auch alles !


----------



## route61 (8. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der merkt aber auch alles !


Da hatte ich die linke Seite ja noch nicht gesehen. Ich wollte mich nur an die Fakten halten .


----------



## Freckles (8. Mai 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> na ja, die andere Seite war nicht besser
> 
> 
> 
> Aber unsere Radtouren waren gut. Gestern zur 6 Seen Platte in Duisburg, heute an der Anger entlang.



Seid ihr dann im Wheely gefahren?


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> na ja, die andere Seite war nicht besser
> 
> 
> 
> Aber unsere Radtouren waren gut. Gestern zur 6 Seen Platte in Duisburg, heute an der Anger entlang.




John bist du gefahren? Dann wundert es mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2015)

Bertram schöne Bericht, schade das solche Sachen an mir immer vorbei gehen


----------



## route61 (8. Mai 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bertram schöne Bericht, schade das solche Sachen an mir immer vorbei gehen


Immer?


----------



## sun909 (8. Mai 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bertram schöne Bericht, schade das solche Sachen an mir immer vorbei gehen



IG-Leser wissen mehr


----------



## ollinist (8. Mai 2015)

Ein Video, eine Frage:




Wer will dieses Jahr Ende August Anfang September nach Finale?


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2015)

Alle! Die das gesehen haben - begrabt ett Piemont, rüttelt Hänge in Finale!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Mai 2015)

Oh Schreck,wir waren auf der zweiten Seite gelandet!Wo sind die Bilder aus der Pfalz?


----------



## Handlampe (19. Mai 2015)

....nein....wir hatten keinen Spaß.


----------



## Dart (20. Mai 2015)

Und Überraschungen gab es auch nicht...


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2015)

Wie er sich die Haare rauft vor Freude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2015)

und mit dem garmin findet er jetzt jeden friseur!


----------



## supasini (21. Mai 2015)

ich hab ihm schon den Track zu meinem drahtlos übertragen - das geht ja nun!


----------



## meg-71 (23. Mai 2015)

Wie stehen den die Tendenzen für Montag? Wer fährt und wo?

Gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (23. Mai 2015)

Da Du ja so freundlich fragst: ich mache eine Tour im Münsterland


----------



## meg-71 (23. Mai 2015)

Danke John für die ebenso freundliche Rückmeldung aber Münsterland ist mir dann doch ein bischen weit weg. Hätte ehr Lust auf Siebengebirge. 


Gruß der meg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2015)

Hmm, 7GB wollte ich auch fahren, bevorzugt südlicher Teil, evtl. den Rheinsteig bis Sinzig; Problem: Für Montag ist aktuell Regen angesagt, weshalb ich in Richtung Sonntag tendieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (23. Mai 2015)

Sonntag ist leider keine Option für mich da in Winterberg bei den Dirtmasters. Beim Wetter lass ich mich halt überraschen.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2015)

Wann & wo würdest Du Mo. fahren? Ich würde südliches 7GB und evtl. weiter ab dem frühen nachmittag bevorzugen ...


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist leider keine Option für mich da in Winterberg bei den Dirtmasters. Beim Wetter lass ich mich halt überraschen.
> 
> Es grüßt der meg


Würdest du da 2-7 Bilder ins Netz geben können, dear Meg? Wäre sehr nett, die anderen sind halt alle irgendeiner Lobby geschuldet... Komm Staufrei hinne, der Pete.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2015)

*Hier beginne ich jetzt endlich mit dem Bericht eines fantastischen seehr langen Wochenendes mit vielen Tomburgern in der Pfalz.*

Dieses extrem lange WE begann für mich und mein Brüderchen schon am Dienstag:
Zu Zweit ging es auf Explorertour. Und was soll ich sagen.....wir haben doch tatsächlich Trails gefunden.
Und dann auch noch richtig Hübsche:






Naja, war nicht wirklich schwer hier welche zu finden. Irgendjemand hat hier in der Gegend verdammt viele verloren.
Und was zum Exploren dazu gehört: Ausprobieren, auch wenn das Gepäck mal etwas sperriger ausfällt:






Nagut, man sieht es nicht wirklich, aber das Ding war verdammt steil. Belohnt wurde es wieder einmal mit einem sehr schmalen Pfädchen, vorbei an irgendwelchen alten Gräbern.
Die erste (und auch letzte) Niete schloß sich leider später an. Zuerst noch feinster Trail gab es doch dann tatsächlich eine lange Schotterapfahrt zum Kohlplatz. Sehr ungewöhnlich in der Pfalz.
Allerdings sollte uns die Abfahrt vom Ludwigsturm dafür wieder mehr als entschädigen.

Hier ein Blick vom






und auf den besagten Turm:






Die Abfahrt bleibt (wie so viele andere auch) unbebildert....zu viel Fahrspaß.

Und dann noch der Abschluss im Edenkobener Tal bzw. am Hülschweiher.
Lecka Essen mit Beobachtung von lecka Essen:






Danach relaxen am Weiher:






Und ihr werdet das nicht glauben: Wir sind bei dieser absoluten Entspannung auch tatsächlich noch gemalt worden:









Hab mich direkt mit der Künstlerin in Verbindung gesetzt und das Orginal geordert.
Ein fantastischer Tag war das.....und es sollten noch weitere folgen.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2015)

4 Fenstertypen, ein Hammerturm! Und umtriebig TT noch Vorauskommandos schickt; da wird KBU reagieren müssen.... ähem, Uwe - watt
hattu der Malfee geben müssen für wallendes Haar auffe Pastellwildnis? Da würd' ich auch ein Sperrkonto für anlegen.... Neien, 
feinste Landmarken de TT mal wieder gefunden hat, ein Hoch auf Euch!...und freu mich schon wie Hulle datt noch Zeusch folgt!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> hattu der Malfee geben müssen für wallendes Haar auffe Pastellwildnis?



Naja, Pete. Da ist sie aber leider hart an der Realität geblieben.
Zum Glück hat sie die Platte nur angedeutet.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2015)

Lass uns die Fee mal inne "harte" Jesprächsrunde nehmen - Söhne von Wallenhaar sie uns nennen werden! Nix für ungut, ett zählt der umtriebige Kopf darunter und den schätz' ich! Wenn's beim Vorbekucken schon so Laune macht: her mit den Pics vom Event...


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Uwe,

eine Woche Pfalz, da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter & Kilometer zusammen.
Seit ihr auch meinen Lieblingstrail vom _Steinernes Köppl am Hochberg_ gefahren


----------



## Sechser (25. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> der umtriebige Kopf darunter und den schätz' ich!



Das trifft’s gut – der hat für unseren Spaß in der Pfalz richtig was an Arbeit investiert!!!


----------



## supasini (25. Mai 2015)

wenn das der mit der etwas kniffligen Startsequenz durch enge Felsen und über 45° Steinplatten ist: ja. Ich bin den 2x gefahren. Sehr nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (25. Mai 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> eine Woche Pfalz, da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter & Kilometer zusammen.
> Seit ihr auch meinen Lieblingstrail vom _Steinernes Köppl am Hochberg_ gefahren



Na klar,ist er.
Konnte mir nicht verkneifen,für meinen Häuptling 
zu antworten!


----------



## Handlampe (25. Mai 2015)

*MITTWOCH in der Pfalz:
*
Die TT-Familie vergrößerte sich:

Hier auf der Abfahrt von der Himmelsleiter (welche devinitiv nur an Wochentagen zu empfehlen ist)

Helge und im Hintergrund Barbara:






Manni:





und Chris. (Allerdings nicht mehr auf der Himmelsleiter, sondern auf dem Weg zur Rietburg.





Es gab wieder Trails vom Feinsten, eine feine Einkehr im Hüttenbrunnen, eine nimmersatte Truppe, die nach erster Abfahrt vom Ludwigsturm nochmal hoch wollte, um eine weitere Abfahrt Richtung Weyher zu testen.
Was soll ich sagen: Test bestanden. Wieder mit anderem Charakter. Dieses Mal die schmale Waldpfadvariante, ausnahmsweise mal ohne Wurzel und Steinplattenpassagen...dafür mit ordentlich Speed.
Ich sah teilweise nicht nur den Wald an mir vorbei fliegen....auch mein Leben.
Abschluß dann mit Rückfahrt durch die Weinberge Richtung St. Martin.

In der Bildmitte: Unser Domizil, das Haus am Weinberg. Eingerahmt von der Kropsburg und dem Schloß Hambach.:






Zugegeben, Burg und Schloß sind schon etwas schöner.
In St. Martin dann standesgemäßer Stopp in der Eisdiele (sehr zu empfehlen)





Nach abschließender Auffahrt zum HAW (immer diese verdammten letzten 100 Höhenmeter) ging es dann am Abend wieder hinunter in das schnuckelige St. Martin:





Schnabulieren mit gleichzeitigem verkonsumieren von vergorenem Traubensaft war angesagt.
Wieder wärmstens zu empfehlen:

Das Kirchstübel: http://www.kirchstuebel.de





Tolle Chefin, tolles Ambiente, lecka Essen und feine Weine.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich sah teilweise nicht nur den Wald an mir vorbei fliegen....auch mein Leben.


NAHTODERFAHRUNG - todsicheres Zeichen am Limit zu surfen; die TT hat's ma widda geschafft!


----------



## surftigresa (26. Mai 2015)

Man kann die Himmelsleiter auch Pfingstsonntag um 8:30 fahren.

Feiner Trail, danke für den Tip Uwe


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2015)

*Christi Himmelfahrt in der Pfalz
*
Die TT Familie erreichte ihre größte Stärke. Mit satten 21 Menschen wurden die Pfalztrails geentert.
Aber vor der endgültigen Enterung stand die Fahrt dorthin.
Und hier galt nur eine wichtige Info für Alle:







Also, alle nochmal die Hutnadeln geschützt und dann konnte die Verladung starten:





Gezogen wurde die Fuhre von diesem Gefährt:





Mit dem Kuckucksbähnel starteten wir von Neustadt a.d.W nach Elmstein durch.
Bei den höllischen Geschwindigkeiten war auch mal ein Smalltalk zwischen den Hängern möglich:






Man stelle sich diese Szene mal im ICE auf der Strecke Köln-Frankfurt vor: Dürfte etwas unentspannter ausfallen.
Die TT-Sippe nahm dann also mal einen halben Personenhänger in Beschlag:





So zuckelten wir durch das malerische Elmsteiner Tal mit vielen Richtungswechseln gen Endstation:




(Das Foto entstand mit geschützter Hutnadel)

Dort angekommen gönnte sich die Dampflok eine kleine Auszeit und für uns begann nun die Rückfahrt aus eigener Kraft.






Die Rückfahrt zeigt wieder ein großes Problem: Zuviel Fahrspaß, zu wenig Bilder.
Um genau zu sein....quasi gar Keine.

Nur kurz für das Protokoll: Die Riesentruppe teilte sich in Tal- und in Bergfahrer.
Die Bergfahrer drehten noch eine hübsche Schleife rund um Elmstein um dann nach herrlicher Abfahrt am Helmbacher  Weiher auf die Talfahrer zu treffen.
Diese hatte vorher Giom als Guide übernommen und führte Diese dann auf einem direkteren Weg (später dann auch nicht mehr  nur im Tal) zu eben diesem Kleinod.
Gemeinsam verlief dann die Fahrt hinauf zum Forsthaus Heldenstein zur ausgiebigen Rast.
Netter Nebeneffekt der laangen Pause: Späte Weiterfahrt um dann quasi menschenleere Trails vor zu finden- kein Feiertagsverkehr mehr unterwegs- GENIAL
Vom Schänzelturm eine alternative Abfahrt (nicht die Himmelsleiter) hinunter zum- und durch das Triefenbachtal. Nicht nur den Pfalzneulingen wollte nun das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht weichen.
Nach letzter Auffahrt zur neuen Edenkobener Hütte die letzte Teilung der Truppe:
Die km- und Hmfresser Fraktion gab sich noch die auf- und abschließende Abfahrt vom Hochberg.
Der Rest vom Schützenfest begab sich direkt auf die nicht minder feine Abfahrt in's Nachbartälchen, wo uns der Trail quasi kurz vor dem Hotel ausspuckte.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2015)

Aber ganz großes Kino! Und die Masse von 21 Humanitoren zu bespaßen auch kein kleines Kino sein kann!
Den Transfer preiswert jebucht (ausse Jahrhundertwende in Heller und Pfennig), die Meute getrennt in Nuff und Nab',
hier gebührt ein gehöriger Fanfahrenstoss dem Tourenplaner!


----------



## route61 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab später, als die Welt schon bunt war, noch ein Bild von der Lok gemacht:


 

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass es keine ernsthaften Verletzungen gab, außer dass sich jemand  bei einem Dreher die Pins der Pedale ins Schienbein rammte. Dank eines Spraysvon Barbara konnte er mit gelindertem Schmerz weiterfahren. Den Rest der Woche fuhr er mit Protektoren an den Beinen.


----------



## meg-71 (28. Mai 2015)

Fasst wäre die Zugfahrt ja ins Wasser gefallen weil ein Dieb mit dem Geld für die Fahrkarten laufen ging





Doch zu Glück wurde er gestellt werden und die Fahrt konnte beginnen, die Stimmung war riesig





denn wir hatten EXKUSIV einen Waggong für uns





Auf der Fahrt wurde er dann auch wieder Entdeckt...der Mantafahrer, immer mit dem Dicken Arm aus dem Fenster und dann auch gleich zwei mal





Da so eine Zugfahrt ja enorm anstrengend ist existieren von der folgenden Tour leider auch keine Bilder. Das Grinsen der Fahrer hätte aber sowieso nicht auf ein Foto gepasst





LG der meg


----------



## shmee (29. Mai 2015)

Ganz großes Kino! Danke an die Fotografen, da wird man gleich wieder wehmütig. Es war ein Pfest in der Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (29. Mai 2015)

Klasse! Ich freue mich schon auf die Berichte der nächsten Tage.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2015)

Giom, dat jibt Ärjer...


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Mai 2015)

war auch mein erster Gedanke. Komm du mir nach Haus freundchen.....


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2015)

Für den Freitag muß mir mal Jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.
Mir fehlen leider die Bilder, da ich wohl scheinbar keine gemacht habe.
War das nicht der Klausentaltag: Sommer und Winterseite ?
Auf'm Kalmit waren wir doch auch, oder ?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Mai 2015)

Heiße Scheiße, aber ohne Scheiß. Ich muss irgendwas unternehmen, damit ich endlich auch mal mitfahren kann.

Freut sich mit und für Euch: Eifel-Litti (bissken neidisch außerdem)


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Heiße Scheiße, aber ohne Scheiß. Ich muss irgendwas unternehmen, damit ich endlich auch mal mitfahren kann.
> 
> Freut sich mit und für Euch: Eifel-Litti (bissken neidisch außerdem)


Musst Du unbedingt -das Fraggle in Uwe´s Account!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (29. Mai 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für den Freitag muß mir mal Jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Mir fehlen leider die Bilder, da ich wohl scheinbar keine gemacht habe.
> War das nicht der Klausentaltag: Sommer und Winterseite ?
> Auf'm Kalmit waren wir doch auch, oder ?



Leider auch keine Bilder gemacht, bin aber auch nur ne kurze Runde gefahren. Der Vormittag war aber auch ehr trüb gewesen und erst Nachmittag kam die Sonne raus. Erwähnenswert von meiner Seite wäre aber die lecker Eisdiele in St. Martin und das Wallnus/Feige Eis.

LG der meg


----------



## Manni (29. Mai 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für den Freitag muß mir mal Jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Mir fehlen leider die Bilder, da ich wohl scheinbar keine gemacht habe.
> War das nicht der Klausentaltag: Sommer und Winterseite ?
> Auf'm Kalmit waren wir doch auch, oder ?



Richtig:




Ich schaue morgen mal nach meinen Bildern. Viele sind es ja nicht geworden, war zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt 

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Mai 2015)

So, dann wollen wir die Vergangenheit mal ruhen lassen. Und widmen uns dieser zukunftsweisenden Frage: Geht morgen was um 11.00h ab altehrwürdiger Stelle? Hätte endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit...


----------



## Handlampe (30. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir die halbe-Millionen-Klicks-Marke knacken, dann mache ich eine Jubiläumstour.
Mann muß die Gäste feuern, wenn sie lallen.....NEIN...ich meine: Man muß die Feste feiern, wie sie fallen.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2015)

Bevor du die Gäste verfeuerst wenn 'se fallen (eher mein Metier...) - wann und wo kann mer's dann auf datt Pic voten watt Thomas
mir im Hass & Pest gezeigt hat? (Bevor ett hier heisst: verfrüht, durft er nich', Erlkönig - wir hatten Ihn mit 2 Pedalschlüsseln BBB und
einer lasziv um den Hals (seinen!) geschwungenen Kettenpeitsche "peinlichst befracht"!) Den Klicks zu Dienen gewillt, der Pete.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bevor du die Gäste verfeuerst wenn 'se fallen (eher mein Metier...) - wann und wo kann mer's dann auf datt Pic voten watt Thomas
> mir im Hass & Pest gezeigt hat?



Was für ein Bild meinst du denn, Pete?


----------



## meg-71 (31. Mai 2015)

Mannis Foto von Uwe aus der Pfalz ist als Foto des Tages nominiertalso reichlich klicken.


LG der meg


----------



## meg-71 (31. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bevor du die Gäste verfeuerst wenn 'se fallen (eher mein Metier...) - wann und wo kann mer's dann auf datt Pic voten watt Thomas
> mir im Hass & Pest gezeigt hat? (Bevor ett hier heisst: verfrüht, durft er nich', Erlkönig - wir hatten Ihn mit 2 Pedalschlüsseln BBB und
> einer lasziv um den Hals (seinen!) geschwungenen Kettenpeitsche "peinlichst befracht"!) Den Klicks zu Dienen gewillt, der Pete.




Schau mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kbu-kalender-2016.738828/page-10#post-12978434


LG der meg


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Mannis Foto von Uwe aus der Pfalz ist als Foto des Tages nominiertalso reichlich klicken.
> 
> 
> LG der meg



link?


----------



## meg-71 (31. Mai 2015)

Check

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2015)

Gedoneblixfixjetanjemacht - wie sich datt gehört in einem schulterschlüssig Forum!


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Check
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Bedankt und Erledigt


----------



## meg-71 (2. Juni 2015)

Er ist schon wieder nominiert
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1840350?in=potdPool

LG der meg


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2015)

Hi,
am 04.07. würde ich gerne als "Auswärtsspiel" die letztjährige SAU-Tour nochmals (diesmal bis Ende  ) fahren...

Infos ab Mo in der IG

Grüße

PS: morgen jemand Lust zum Glüdern?


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Biker,

ein Eifelbild ist mal wieder bei den Vorschlägen zum Foto des Tages 
Carsten auf dem Bike, Manfred hinter der Kamera.

viele Grüße
ML-RIDER


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2015)

für die suchfaulen


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juni 2015)

[QUOTE="sun909

PS: morgen jemand Lust zum Glüdern?[/QUOTE]

Bin noch in Rekonvaleszenz!


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2015)

Gestern an der Ahr, bevor das Gewitter runter kam und deutlich einfacher als die Kurve mit Carsten


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2015)

nette autobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (21. Juni 2015)

TT'ler schaut doch bitte mal in die IG.


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ist am Sonntag um 11 Uhr  jemand an der Tomburg anzutreffen?
Würde mal wieder gerne eine Tour von da aus starten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, komme ich.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. Juni 2015)

....


----------



## route61 (26. Juni 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ist am Sonntag um 11 Uhr  jemand an der Tomburg anzutreffen?
> Würde mal wieder gerne eine Tour von da aus starten.
> ...



Das ist überhaupt eine gute Idee. Ich hab ja schon fast Entzug. Ich würde kommen.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2015)

Tour 04.07. wird verschoben. Infos > IG

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juni 2015)

QUOTE="sun909, post: 13048310, member: 41694"]Tour 04.07. wird verschoben. Infos > IG

grüße[/QUOTE]

Danke!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (1. Juli 2015)

Hallöchen Barbara,

also, meine Liebe, wenn du mal Glüdern kommst, dann melde dich doch bitte; würde gerne mitkommen, kenne mich dort ja auch recht gut aus.

Würde mich freuen, mal wieder ne Runde mit dir/euch zu drehen.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juli 2015)

Sehr g





Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallöchen Barbara,
> 
> also, meine Liebe, wenn du mal Glüdern kommst, dann melde dich doch bitte; würde gerne mitkommen, kenne mich dort ja auch recht gut aus.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, mal wieder ne Runde mit dir/euch zu drehen.



Sehr gute Idee!Im Moment familiär ein bißchen stressig bei uns!


----------



## Normansbike (5. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen!

Warnung an alle Rheinbacher Biker !!!
Seile wurden Nähe Waldkapelle und Hilbrath gespannt.
Querliegende Baumstämme hinter Kurven ebenfalls.
Habe es entfernt. Polizei ist informiert, scheint aber kein Interesse zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info
Scheint annähernd der gleiche Vollpfosten ie Rund um Bad Münstereifel unterwegs zu sein.
Dort hat man auch die paar Trails die es da gab mit Bäumen zugeworfen.
Am Decke Tönnes der Pfad zur Hassesdelle wurde sogar zugelegt trotzdem es ein offizieller Wanderweg ist !
Idoiten im Wald


----------



## milanp1000 (5. Juli 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Warnung an alle Rheinbacher Biker !!!
> Seile wurden Nähe Waldkapelle und Hilbrath gespannt.
> ...


Wie kommt man auf so eine bescheuerte Idee


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Warnung an alle Rheinbacher Biker !!!
> Seile wurden Nähe Waldkapelle und Hilbrath gespannt.
> ...




Info an die Lokale Presse geben und Polizei dafür um AZ-Nr beten hilft Wunder 

Danke für die Info!

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein guter Trick danke für den tipp... habe ja in den nächsten Tagen Zeit was durch die Gegend zu streifen... da mindesten 6 Wochen radpause....


----------



## Trekki (5. Juli 2015)

Die Einschläge / Anschläge kommen näher, ist also nicht nur ein Problem von anderen Leuten. Auf Facebook ist der DIMB sehr aktiv um auf dieses Problem aufmerksam zu machen. Hast Du etwas "Futter" für die? Ich denke so an Fotos mit etwas Text drum herum. Falls Du keinen Kontakt zur DIMB hast, diesen Weg aber gerne gehen möchtest, kann ich Dir helfen. Dann aber lieber alles weitere per PN.

-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2015)

Wir fahren morgen  um 11 Uhr ab der Tomburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

08.08. wer Bock hat auf eine nicht-hm/km/S5-Tour, guckst du IG


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2015)

Wir waren letzte Woche auch mal wieder in der Heimat unterwegs....und dann sowas:

Am Anfang war alles noch gut:







und dann....das Trauma:






Nur im Vordergrund sind die Namensgeber des Trails noch zu erkennen.
Obwohl...wurde hier gefällt, damit der Trail neu gebaut werden kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juli 2015)

Ja und nach dem Stück ist wieder neues gebaut.... war der Einstieg ins das Stück immer noch zugelegt?


----------



## route61 (18. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse, mit mir morgen von Euskirchen in die Gegend von Satzvey zu fahren.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja und nach dem Stück ist wieder neues gebaut.... war der Einstieg ins das Stück immer noch zugelegt?


Ja, wir sind dann links dran vorbei.


----------



## ollinist (21. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...ng-vom-mtb-park-huertgenwald-am-25-juli-2015/

Ist ja quasi "nebenan"


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2015)

Moin,
in der IG hofft ein neuer Doodle auf eure Aufmerksamkeit 
grüße


----------



## Trekki (26. Juli 2015)

Die Burgentour habe ich etwas erweitert




Burg Thurant an der Mosel




Schöner Pfad, den ich ausgelassen habe
Das Gesetz muss ich aber nachlesen. Ich glaube das hier der Dorfsherrif die Buchstaben sehr frei interpretiert hat.

Im bekannten Teil gabs



fliegende Motorräder




und mislungende Selfies.

Und auf der Rückfahrt ist mir im Zug noch eine Burg vor die Linse gekommen



Die Marksburg

Ist die Tour ein SAU2016 Kandidat? 
Nur 126km, 3000Höhenmeter. Gibt einen Bärenhunger.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Schöner Pfad, den ich ausgelassen habe
> Das Gesetz muss ich aber nachlesen. Ich glaube das hier der Dorfsherrif die Buchstaben sehr frei interpretiert hat.


 

So liest sich das :


> 3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende
> Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch
> nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde
> kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere
> ...


 
Meiner Meinung nach nicht rechtens bzw. übers Ziel hinausgeschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2015)

In RP ist das Waldgesetz nicht bike-freundlich gestaltet...

Gibt da einen Dimb-Thread im internen Forum zu.

Ggf gibt es eine Pflicht zur Information, auf die du dich zwecks Auskunft berufen kannst?

(Scan sollte kostenfrei sein).

Und nein, 3.000HM sind nicht Sau-tauglich 

Grüße!


----------



## Trekki (27. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ggf gibt es eine Pflicht zur Information, auf die du dich zwecks Auskunft berufen kannst?


Das Schild verweist auf "Stadt / Forstamt Boppard". 
Die werden das wohl sein:
http://www.wald-rlp.de/forstamt-boppard.html


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2015)

Vorab schonmal ein herzlichstes Dankeschön an alle Krafts, vor allem natürlich an Chris, für ein äußerst gelungenes TT Auswärtsspiel in Siegen. 
Bilder und Bericht folgen...


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vorab schonmal ein herzlichstes Dankeschön an alle Krafts, vor allem natürlich an Chris, für ein äußerst gelungenes TT Auswärtsspiel in Siegen.
> Bilder und Bericht folgen...



Ja wirklich!Vielen,vielen Dank nochmal!War alles sehr gelungen!
Meine Beine sind heute ein wenig bleiern!

Wir wollen Bilder!(aber nicht das Hosenbodenbild veröffentlichten ;-) ).
kk


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Juli 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Schild verweist auf "Stadt / Forstamt Boppard".
> Die werden das wohl sein: http://www.wald-rlp.de/forstamt-boppard.html


 
Das Schild ist (für Juristen - oder im Studium juristisch Verdorbene) schon ein relativer Witz; d. h. es geht schon mal nicht eindeutig hervor, wer diesen Verwaltungakt eigentlich erlassen hat - die Körperschaft Stadt(verwaltung) Boppard - oder das Forstamt...? Des weiteren ist das Zitat unvollständig, es fehlt der Verweis auf § 3 Absatz 7. Jener ist aber auch wieder interpretierbar, da es sich in Sachen "Fußwege / -pfade" nur um eine unbestimmte "Negativabgrenzung" zum "Waldweg" handelt. Aber nirgendwo definiert ist, was so ein Fußweg / -pfad eigentlich genau ausmacht. Auch erstaunlich ist, dass eine Behörde das Ganze noch mit einem gesetzlich undefinierten Begriff wie "Wanderpfad" überschreibt...  

Aus § 22 allein geht jedenfalls kein Verbot hervor. Und zur Aufstellung des Zeichens 239 der StVO fehlt der Forstbehörde die rechtliche Befugnis.

Von ner "Diskussion" mit der zuständigen Behörde würde ich abraten - bringt nix...! Wenn, dann richtig: formeller Widerspruch gegen den VA und notfalls vor Gericht gehen! Die Stoßrichtung solcher Schilder zielt auch in erster Linie auf die Wanderer; man schürt Konflikte, indem man eine bestimmte Gruppe mal eben kriminalisiert. Manch Wanderer fühlt sich dann selbst von vorsichtig fahrenden und freundlich grüßenden MTB'ern bedroht oder in seinen exklusiven(!) Rechten beeinträchtigt... Etwas ähnliches erlebe ich z. B. in den örtlichen Stadtparks - in denen man auch ohne jede nachvollziehbare Begründung, handstreichartig und präventiv mal eben das Radfahren verboten hat (in einer Gegend, in der der Radverkehrsanteil bei unter 1% liegt). Hin und wieder findet sich ein ordnungsliebender Rentner, der einen in einem leeren Park zuruft, man habe abzusteigen oder er rufe die Polizei... typisch Deutsch eben...!

Grüße aus dem Süden!


----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Schöner Pfad, den ich ausgelassen habe
> Das Gesetz muss ich aber nachlesen. Ich glaube das hier der Dorfsherrif die Buchstaben sehr frei interpretiert hat.
> (...)


Mit "Wanderpfad" wollen die wohl klar machen, das dies kein "forstlicher Wirtschaftsweg" gemäß LWaldG $3 ist. Da wäre Radfahren dann nicht gestattet. Verbieten dürften das Forstamt das Fahren auf Antrag des Eigentümers sonst nur, wenn 





			
				hubbi schrieb:
			
		

> besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind


. Konnte man erkennen, ob das ein schöner Trail oder eine langweilige Forststraße ist?


> Ist die Tour ein SAU2016 Kandidat?
> Nur 126km, 3000Höhenmeter. Gibt einen Bärenhunger.
> 
> -trekki


Schon. Ich würde nur aus dem Wehrer Kessel oder sogar schon vom Steinberger Hof auf die Höhe und weiter zum Gänsehals fahren, und nach dem Hochstein auf den Gipfel des Hochsimmer fahren. Beide (Gänsehals und Hochsimmer) haben einen Aussichtsturm mit guter Fernsicht. Die Abfahrt vom Gänsehals nach Bell ist Asphalt, vom Hochsimmer gibt es dagegen einen netten Trail nach St. Johann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> . Die Abfahrt vom Gänsehals nach Bell ist Asphalt



Vom Gänsehals Richtung Bell geht oben am Parkplatz ( rechte Hand Fahrtrichtung gesehen ) einTrail weg, dann auf halber höhe rechts rüber, quasi Richtung Schmitzkopf, und dannlinks runter zum Schweinsgraben. Zwar kein sehr anspruchsvoller Trail aber wesentlich besser als Asphalt
( Vier Berge Tour folgen, ist in OSM recht gut ersichtlich, ansonsten mehr per PN )


----------



## Manfred (27. Juli 2015)

Dieser Hinweis steht auch auf der Internetseite von Rheinburgenweg. http://www.rheinburgenweg.com/index.php?id=211
Auf der Seite Rheinsteig steht dieser Hinweis auch.


----------



## Trekki (27. Juli 2015)

Diesen Hinweis verstehe ich im Original genau anders herum. Dort gibt es nämlich den Nachsatz



> Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 2.


D.h. Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege bekommen keine Sonderstellung dadurch, dass sie als Wanderweg Markiert sind.

Dieses Schild Nr. 312 sollte notwendig sein damit aus einem Weg ein Gehweg wird und damit Radfahrer fern zu halten


----------



## HelmutK (30. Juli 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Diesen Hinweis verstehe ich im Original genau anders herum. Dort gibt es nämlich den Nachsatz
> 
> 
> D.h. Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege bekommen keine Sonderstellung dadurch, dass sie als Wanderweg Markiert sind.
> ...



Richtig

"Gehweg" ist für dieses Zeichen nur die Kurzform. Das Zeichen kennzeichnet einen amtlich als "Sonderweg für Fußgänger" gewidmeten Weg, auf dem andere Fortbewegungsarten (also z. B. Radfahren, ausgenommen Kinder bis 10 Jahre) nicht erlaubt sind und den Fußgänger benutzen müssen. Wenn man es so formalistisch betrachtet (und da es in dem Zusammenhang immer auch um Ordnungswidrigkeiten geht, ist das auch erforderlich), dann wird auch klar, warum besondere Zweckbestimmungen bzw. Widmungen eines Weges für bestimmte Fortbewegungsarten von amtlicher Seite vorgenommen und mit entsprechenden Schildern erkennbar gemacht werden müssen. Steht dagegen an einem Weg kein Schild, dann kann man als Nutzer nicht zweifelsfrei erkennen, ob und wofür ein Weg gewidmet ist. Und weil eine besondere Zweckbestimmung bzw. Widmung von amtlicher Seite mit amtlichen Zeichen bekannt gemacht werden muss, reichen eben Markierungen, wie wir sie z B. an Wanderwegen finden, nicht aus, um eine bestimmte Nutzung zu privilegieren und andere Nutzungen auszuschließen; das hat der Gesetzgeber in Rhld.-Pf. richtig erkannt und deshalb auch so ins Gesetz geschrieben.

Wenn man in Rhld.-Pf. mancherorts verbreitet, dass forstliche Wirtschaftswege nur solche Wege seien, die man mit Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeugen befahren könne, so stellt das lediglich eine Meinung dar. Der Gesetzgeber selbst hat den Begriff nicht definiert. Da aber das Befahren von anderen Wegen als forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt, hätte der Begriff "forstliche Wirtschaftswege" einer zweifelsfreien und eindeutig nachvollziehbaren Definition bedurft, um dem verfassungsrechtlichen Bestimmtheitsgebot zu genügen. Dies gilt um so mehr, als die soeben angesprochene Meinung, die auf die Befahrbarkeit von Wegen mit Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeugen abstellt, in anderen Ländern mit dem dort gesetzlich definierten Begriff "Fahrweg" beschrieben wird, so z. B. in Schleswig-Holstein: "..dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege)" Anm.: In Schleswig-Holstein ist zusätzlich zu Fahrwegen auch das Radfahren auf Wanderwegen anderen Wegen ausdrücklich erlaubt, sofern diese Wege nicht amtlich einer bestimmten Nutzungsart vorbehalten sind.

Hätte also der Gesetzgeber in Rhld.-Pf. das Radfahren tatsächlich auf solche Wege, auf denen man mit Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeugen fahren kann, beschränken wollen, so hätte er das auch so ins Gesetz schreiben können und müssen. Denn selbstverständlich kann man einen Weg, auf dem Kraftfahrzeuge nicht fahren können, trotzdem zu forstwirtschaftlichen Zwecken zu Fuß, auf dem Mountainbike (auch das nutzen schon viele Förster gerne) oder mit Pferden (z.B. Rückepferden) nutzen. Das ist dann vielleicht kein Fahrweg, aber trotzdem noch ein Forstwirtschaftsweg.


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2015)

Wird am Sonntag ab der Tomburg gefahren? Wir würden gerne mal wieder dazu stoßen.


----------



## Trekki (31. Juli 2015)

ich werde nicht kommen können


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2015)

...auch raus...

In der IG stehen immer noch Termine, keiner Lust?

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...auch raus...
> 
> In der IG stehen immer noch Termine, keiner Lust?
> 
> grüße



Doch,aber da ich Urlaub habe und eventuell nicht da bin,wollte ich noch nicht zusagen!


----------



## meg-71 (1. August 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vorab schonmal ein herzlichstes Dankeschön an alle Krafts, vor allem natürlich an Chris, für ein äußerst gelungenes TT Auswärtsspiel in Siegen.
> Bilder und Bericht folgen...



Von mir schon ein wenig Bildmaterial zu diesem sehr gelungenen Auswärtsspiel


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2015)

Es gibt wieder eine Nominierung zum Foto des Tages. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (2. August 2015)

Sehr schönes Bild Uwe!


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2015)

*Ein Kraftvolles Auswärtsspiel, oder: Rampen für Sieger
*
Das habe ich doch richtig verstanden: Menschen, die aus Siegen stammen, nennt man Sieger,oder?

So kann man also auch Chris als waschechten Sieger bezeichnen:







Was er uns da rund um seine Heimatstadt als TT-Auswärtsspiel am letzten Sonntag präsentiert hat kann man dann auch nur  als echte Siegesfahrt bezeichnen.
Mit Ortsangaben kann ich in der kleinen Bildgeschichte zwar nicht dienen, einzigst die vielen Aussichten verhalfen mir die Orientierung nicht komplett zu verlieren.

Beginnen möchte ich dann direkt mal mit der ersten Aussicht, quasi wenige Meter von Chris Elternhaus entfernt:





Hintergrund: Siegen; Vordergrund: Noch entspannte Tomburger
Noch wussten wir ja nicht was auf uns zukam. Allerdings sollte sich schon im ersten Trail zeigen, wenn ein Siegener sagt: Es wird Sacksteil:
Dann heißt es immer: Hintern  verdammt nah an das Hinterrad bringen:




Wolfgang im Morgenlicht.

Wieder im Morgenlicht, allerdings in einem anderen Trail:




Jörg und Micha.

Schnell wurde auch klar, wofür Siegen in früheren Zeiten bekannt war: Nämlich für sein Eisenerz, welches hier abgebaut wurde. Immer wieder führte der Weg an alten Erzgruben vorbei bzw. über alte Abraumhalden hinweg:





Natürlich immer Sacksteil.
Unterbrochen wurden die Rampen von schönen Aussichten:





...und weiteren Überbleibseln der Vergangenheit:




...und bitte, bevor hier wieder Kommentare kommen. Das Überbleibsel der Vergangenheit ist hier der alte Mast der Vörderseilbahn, nicht der hampelnde Mensch darauf.

Die Abfahrten wanden sich dann teilweise auch an alten Stollen vorbei:









Auch wenn man es auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennen kann, aber links neben Barbara verläuft ein Graben der zu einem Stelleneingang führt.
Was auch nicht zu erkennen ist: Der Weg ist recht steil....manchmal wurde er auch zu steil:






Aber alle Rutschpartien von diversen Tomburgern endeten ohne große Blessuren.

Und auch wenn Chris keine Rastmöglichkeiten eingeplant hatte, so fanden wir dann doch noch einen hübschen kleinen Tierpark.
Doch bevor wir Diesen entern konnten wartete noch Fahrspaß auf uns:




+ abschließendem Fahrspaß + Aussicht





Im Tierpark gab es leider nur Belgier, leider keine belgischen Waffeln, da das Waffeleisen wohl den Geist aufgegeben hatte.





Die letzte Auffahrt zum Giebelsberg:





Ab jetzt brechen die Aufzeichnungen abrupt ab, da die letzte Abfahrt des Tages einfach zu genial war. Wer schonmal in Finale Ligure war und durch diverse Hohlwege gesurft ist, der weiß was ich meine: Häschtäg: Flipperkugel


Den Abschluss der Tour bildete die Rückfahrt an der Sieg entlang, süß, was für ein kleines Bächlein sie dort noch ist.
Das sollte allerdings noch nicht das Ende des Tages sein.
Die Familie Kraft sorgte dann zum Abschluss noch für ein feudales Mahl mit Spießbraten und allem Zubehör inc. Reibekuchen...einer Siegener Spezialität.

Nochmal mein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Krafts für ein äußerst gelungenes TT-Auswärtsspiel.


----------



## shmee (2. August 2015)

Uwe, super Bericht. 

Es war ein äußerst schöne Tour. Ich soll auch noch mal ganz lieb "diese verrückte, aber sympathische" Truppe von meinen Eltern grüßen.

Eine Wiederholung für nächstes Jahr ist fest eingeplant. Dann vielleicht wirklich auf einen Samstag mit langem, gemütlichem Ausklang und ohne abruptes Ende durch einsetzenden Regen. Dafür aber natürlich wieder mit viel "sacksteil"


----------



## surftigresa (2. August 2015)

Toller Bericht Uwe 

Eine Wiederholung wäre natürlich Extra-Klasse


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2015)

Meine Tour von heute war gar nicht TT tauglich - keine Pannen, nicht verfahren, viele Höhenmeter und Kilometer.



http://www.highlander-radmarathon.at/highlander.html
Fast 8h im Sattel.

Ab morgen wird nur noch das MTB angefasst.


----------



## meg-71 (9. August 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine Tour von heute war gar nicht TT tauglich - keine Pannen, nicht verfahren, viele Höhenmeter und Kilometer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super John , und nur knapp an der mindest Zeit die der Veranstallter auf seiner HP vorsieht Zitat:187 km und 4.040 Höhenmeter, 7 oder mehr Stunden auf dem Rad.


Gruß der meg


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2015)

Heute gabs die Quittung - der Po hat einige Druckstellen abbekommen. Radted hat aber noch ein Brooks als Ersatzsattel mitgenommen den ich leihen kann.
Breites grinsen gabs aber auch heute auf 2 sehr schönen Touren auf und rund um den Pfänder bei Bregenz.


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2015)

Alter Schwede, dachte, du machst Urlaub da 

grüße und viel Spaß noch!


----------



## surftigresa (11. August 2015)

Mal was anderes...... Hat jemand spontan morgen Lust auf eine Runde N.? Start 17:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Sorry, aber was ist Runde N? GGf. Antwortbitte  per PN, falls der Inhalt wald- oder jugendgefährdenden Charakter hat ...


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2015)

Gruss aus dem Allgäu / Vorarlberg




-trekki


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. August 2015)




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. August 2015)

War letzte Woche auch in den Alpen unterwegs. Das war die Hochalpenstrasse am Großglockner


----------



## Trekki (14. August 2015)

Die Bekleidung ist ja schon 50% korrekt und damit besser als bei mir. Aber das Rad geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. August 2015)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (14. August 2015)

Was ist an dem Rad den auszusetzen, Sir John ?
Dat Ding ist jot und määt schpass


----------



## Trekki (14. August 2015)

Ist als MTB nicht wirklich gut geeignet


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2015)

Hähä. Fast gleicher Ort, nur etwas höher und damals noch gleich schlank.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. August 2015)

Und mit pornogeiler Hose.


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

Hi,
fahre morgen an der Ahr. 

Start 10.00 Uhr Hütte St. Martin.

Wer mitmag, meldet sich hier oder per Tel bei mir...

grüße


----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. August 2015)

Schade, ich kann morgen nicht und am Sonntag reicht es auch nur für einen kurzen Ausflug am Vormittag. Aber irgendwann kriege ich mal wieder eine Teilnahme hin.

Viel Spaß morgen bzw. am Sonntag, Eifel-Litti


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

schade! hätte mich gefreut...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre morgen an der Ahr.
> 
> Start 10.00 Uhr Hütte St. Martin.
> ...


Große Lust trotz dicker Beine & Arme von gestern, aber in Familie; 11.9. sieht aber gut aus Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hähä. Fast gleicher Ort, nur etwas höher und damals noch gleich schlank...



gabs vorm krieg* überhaupt schon farbfilm? 



*ww1 natürlich


----------



## Kraksler (22. August 2015)

Hi Tomburger,
Hätte Lust morgen mal bei Euch mit zu fahren. Gibt es morgen eine Tour? Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch?

LG
Kraksler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (22. August 2015)

Hi Kraksler,

morgen werden wir im Ahrtal starten, Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 in Walporzheim, Ahruferstraße 28.


----------



## Kraksler (23. August 2015)

Ok bin unterwegs


----------



## Trekki (23. August 2015)

Ja, das mit dem Treffpunkt war schon sehr schwierig heute.
Angefangen damit, dass das Haus mit der Nr. 28 nicht gebaut ist ...

Nach dem Treffen die Bunte Kuh runter. Ohne Anhänger gehts deutlich leichter um die Kurven


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2015)

keine flatterhose, keine schoner, kein hinterradrumheben - das filmchen muß doch mindestrens 10 jahre alt sein


----------



## Trekki (23. August 2015)

Heute bin ich ohne weitere Dokumentation mit einem Kinderanhänger da runter. Uwe war wohl nicht schnell genug?
So sah der vor ca. 20 Jahren - damals schon mit Flatter T-Shirt.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2015)

Ohne spritzschutz würde ich auch wo eine schnute ziehen im Hänger


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. August 2015)

Nix Bilder, aber wie immer glücklich, mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein. Thanx an alle Mitfahrer und Guides (bei mir 2,5 Guides: Scottti für die Anfahrt und Herr Handlampe in der Hauptsache und Mr. Supasini für den Rest). Bis bald mal wieder, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2015)

Wieder dazu gelernt! Den Jeansrock hätte ich vollkommen nitt auffem Schirm gehabt - hat aber bei Spitzkehren und Bachquerungen
sicher Vorteile gehabt...Performance sicher 10 auffe 10er-Skala hätte ett mich dem Hobby entwöhnt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2015)

es findet wieder ein Kurvenkurs statt. Es wird ein Kurs sein für Leute die in die Materie der engen Kurven einsteigen wollen. Auch gerne für die, die es vertiefen wollen. Grüße Micha

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (25. August 2015)

An alle Frühaufsteher…. 

möchte am Samstag so gegen 9:00 in Dernau zu einer Serpentinenrunde starten. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mich so früh schon zu begleiten?


----------



## AnjaR (25. August 2015)

Wir sind dann schon unterwegs in die Dolomiten


----------



## meg-71 (26. August 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> An alle Frühaufsteher….
> 
> möchte am Samstag so gegen 9:00 in Dernau zu einer Serpentinenrunde starten. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mich so früh schon zu begleiten?



Da stehe ich hoffentlich mit dem Micha vor den Eingangstüren der Eurobike. Da ich aber Urlaub habe stehe ich gerne jeden anderen Tag für Dich früh auf

Gruß der meg


----------



## surftigresa (26. August 2015)

Tja, die anderen Tage muss ich leider für meinen Chef früh aufstehen....


----------



## meg-71 (26. August 2015)

Die Welt ist gemein und ungerecht


----------



## Kraksler (29. August 2015)

Hallo Tomburger,

Da mir der letzte Sonntag so gut gefallen hat, würde ich gerne morgen (Sonntag) wieder mitfahren. 

Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch denn?

Grüsse

Kraksler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (29. August 2015)

Hey Kraksler,

Startpunkt ist morgen um 11 an der Tomburg in Wormserdorf.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. August 2015)

Der Mann meint: Wormersdorf. Ich bin leider nicht dabei, weil morgen auf dem Weg von München zurück nach Hause. Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. August 2015)

Badehose heute nicht vergessen


----------



## shmee (30. August 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Der Mann meint: Wormersdorf. Ich bin leider nicht dabei, weil morgen auf dem Weg von München zurück nach Hause. Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails.



Der Mann hat völlig recht, ich meinte Wormersdorf, um genau zu sein den Parkplatz hier direkt unterhalb der Burg: https://www.google.de/maps/@50.5963994,6.9763513,17z


----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2015)

Ein feiner Tag heute auf und neben dem Rad, inc. Schwimmeinheit und lecka Essen rund um die Steinbach. 
Außerdem wieder eine echte TT Tour: Mit 14 gestartet, mit 8 wieder an der Tomburg angekommen.


----------



## Trekki (6. September 2015)

Hier einige Fotos von einem interssanten Radl Tag auf den offiziellen MTB Trails von Hong Kong.

Die komplette Verwaltung wird vom AFCD (Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department) durchgeführt. D.h. Pflege, Regeln, Überwachung und was was ich, was noch dazu gehört.

Die Sicherheitsregeln sind übersichtlich ...



... und gefallen mir grundsätzlich gut




Die fürs MTB ausgewiesenen Trails im Gebiet Tai Lam sind leider auch übersichtlich




Die Ausschilderung ist gut gelungen. Alle Nase lang gibts ein Schild




Das "aber" kommt. Dies ist MTB Trail anzupreisen halte ich für enttäuschend



Es ist einfach ein ca. 3m breiter Betonweg.
Da ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs bin, passt es.

Gut gelöst ist die Entspannung. Viele Rastplätze und auch Camping Stellen




Hier noch etwas bewegte Bilder von den "Trails". Am Start steht die Regelkunde. Zum Ende vom Video ist der Eingang vom Campingplatz zu sehen - incl. den Regeln. Das Gute dabei: kostet nix. Sehr saubere Toiletten sind nahe am Eingang vom Park.





Zurück zum MTB. Ich habe eine Stelle gefunden, die dem Namen gerecht wird



Tin Fu Tsai, North Section. Auffahrt auf Beton, Ausgang wie im Foto. Den Weg dazwischen habe ich meinem Rennrad nicht angetan.

Einige weitere Bilder von der Tour

Der höchste Punkt der Sonderwirtschaftszone - Tai Mo Shan, 947m



Abfahrt von dort





Fahrradtransport im Zug / S-Bahn



Aufpreis: nix, es muss nur das Vorderrad heraus genommen werden
Ansonsten die die Kosten für die ÖPNV sehr übersichtlich obwohl es private Firmen sind und auch gute Gewinne erwirtschaften. Aber ÖPNV in Hong Kong ist ein eigenes Thema für sich.

Der Foto-Klassiker für Touristen



Am Becken von Victoria Harbour, auf der Avenue of Stars.


----------



## Trekki (6. September 2015)

Noch ein Foto von einem grossen Rastplatz am Ausgang vom Park



Im Hintergrund der Ortsteil Yuen Long, im Dunst Shenzhen (7M Einwohner).


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. September 2015)

Du kommst aber echt rum, mein Lieber. Und das letzte Foto finde ich am coolsten...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. September 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/4halves/videos/vb.786504301370450/983306178356927/?type=2&Theater


----------



## Konfuzius (6. September 2015)

Nicht schlecht. Und alles ohne Helm 
Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Dame auf nem Trail schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Dame auf nem Trail schlägt.



dann aber auch mit dem rad ausm filmchen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. September 2015)

Jaja, der Vorarlberger Sportverband... Aber wahrhaftig imposant.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2015)

Ich musste die Planung für den Kurvenkurs 1 verschieben. 
Hier der neue Termin. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere noch dafür.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549

Grüße Micha


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. September 2015)

Mal was komplett Anderes: Nach längeren Überlegungen habe ich mich dafür entscheiden, mein 301 / MK4 (ist also schon etwas älter) auf B+ umzurüsten. Dazu muss jedoch der bisherige Hinterbau ersetzt werden. Ich habe bei Liteville diesbezüglich angefragt und bisher keinerlei Reaktion erhalten. Irgendwann wird wohl eine Antwort eintrudeln, aber da die Jungs eher am Verkauf neuer Rahmen interessiert sind, erwarte ich nicht viel.
Was ich deshalb in die Runde fragen möchte:

Kennt jemand einen Aluschweisser aus unserer Gegend (zur Not auch von weiter weg), der so etwas kann? Gemeint: Einen Hinterbau zu fertigen, der B+ am 301/ MK 4 ermöglicht?
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit den zu erwartenden Kosten - und falls ja: Wie hoch wären die ungefähr (von-bis)?

Gibt es Hinweise/ Ratschläge Eurerseits zu meinem Vorhaben?
Freut sich auf Antwort: Euer Liteville-Litti


----------



## meg-71 (12. September 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Mal was komplett Anderes: Nach längeren Überlegungen habe ich mich dafür entscheiden, mein 301 / MK4 (ist also schon etwas älter) auf B+ umzurüsten. Dazu muss jedoch der bisherige Hinterbau ersetzt werden. Ich habe bei Liteville diesbezüglich angefragt und bisher keinerlei Reaktion erhalten. Irgendwann wird wohl eine Antwort eintrudeln, aber da die Jungs eher am Verkauf neuer Rahmen interessiert sind, erwarte ich nicht viel.
> Was ich deshalb in die Runde fragen möchte:
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Aluschweisser aus unserer Gegend (zur Not auch von weiter weg), der so etwas kann? Gemeint: Einen Hinterbau zu fertigen, der B+ am 301/ MK 4 ermöglicht?
> ...




Hallo Guido

ich weiß von früher das Juchem auch fremde Rahmen repariert sprich geschweißt hat. Ob er so ein Unterfangen macht weiß ich nicht, die nötige Ahnung hat er auf alle Fälle.
http://www.juchem-bike.de/

LG der meg


----------



## route61 (13. September 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> ...301 / MK4 ... auf B+ umzurüsten



What the hell is B+?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (13. September 2015)

@Meg: thanx für den Hinweis. An Juchem hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht, aber mit Deiner Info wird das nochmals interessanter.
@route61: B+ ist der nächste neue Reifenstandard. Basis ist eine 27,5-Felge. Aber die Reifenbreite legt nochmals erheblich was drauf (es beginnt bei 2,8''), sodass die Dinger eine Art Fatbike light werden. In den einschlägigen MTB-Zeitschriften wie auch hier im Forum findet sich einiges dazu.


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2015)

route61 schrieb:


> What the hell is B+?



interessante Meinung


----------



## supasini (13. September 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Mal was komplett Anderes: Nach längeren Überlegungen habe ich mich dafür entscheiden, mein 301 / MK4 (ist also schon etwas älter) auf B+ umzurüsten. Dazu muss jedoch der bisherige Hinterbau ersetzt werden. Ich habe bei Liteville diesbezüglich angefragt und bisher keinerlei Reaktion erhalten. Irgendwann wird wohl eine Antwort eintrudeln, aber da die Jungs eher am Verkauf neuer Rahmen interessiert sind, erwarte ich nicht viel.
> Was ich deshalb in die Runde fragen möchte:
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Aluschweisser aus unserer Gegend (zur Not auch von weiter weg), der so etwas kann? Gemeint: Einen Hinterbau zu fertigen, der B+ am 301/ MK 4 ermöglicht?
> ...



versuch doch nen L oder XL Hinterbau zu bekommen, dann müsste zumindest 27,5 hinten gehen.
B+ geht vermutlich in keinem Fall ohne den Umwerfer vorne wegzulassen...
Ansonsten: Alutech kann auch wunderbare Custom-Streben bauen, ich kenne einen, der hat eine sehr passgenaue Alustrebe statt seiner Originalen Carbon-Version in eine Fanes eingebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. September 2015)

Ich will ja nicht von schönen Hinterbauten ablenken - einige Bilder von heute sollten aber schon mal auftauchen. Mein Hinterbau: max. 32mm

Tour von heute: Lantau




Mit der Bahn gings auf die Insel Lantau. Auf Strava habe ich hier einige Tracks gefunden, die interessant aussehen.

Aus einem für mich unerfindlichen Grund fahren alle erst mal zum Disneyland



Die Straße dorthin ist 4 Spurig mit Mittelstreifen. Quasi Autobahn.  Egal, waren nur einige km

Danach weiter auf der Nordseite der Insel, Richtung Flughafen. Vorher links ab, hoch über die Hügelkette zur Südseite. Sind ja nur 300Höhenmeter. Aber auch nur 2km von unten bis zum "Pass", echt steil.

Fazit: lohnt sich.



Die Küstenstraße ist für ein Straßenrad ganz nett.

Hoch zum Kloster Po Lin mit Aussicht (Link auf OSM)




Kloster mit Monsterbudda, Monsterduftkerzen und gemütlichen Kühen auf der Straße








Die halten allen Übel der Welt von dem Koster fern ...




Zurück auf dem mir vom letzten MTB Besuch bekannten Trail. Der Trail ist auf der gesamten Strecke so ausgebaut, wie hier im Foto zu sehen ist.




Zurück wieder mit dem Zug. Die Insel kann nur mit Auto, Zug, Flugzeug oder Fähre erreicht werden. Zu Fuss oder mit dem Rad gibt es keine Möglichkeit dorthin zu kommen.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2015)

der trail ist das stück, was links um die schranke herumführt!
zugelassen laut schild nur für 30" räder (aka 29+) und biker, die nicht mehr als 5x auf dem (decke) tönnes waren


----------



## ollinist (14. September 2015)

@Handlampe , @meg-71, Chris und ich waren letzten Mittwoch in Winterberg:


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. September 2015)

Schönes Video. Hat wohl Spaß gemacht .


----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. September 2015)

Jetzt wieder Hinternbau. Kleines Update, falls jemand ähnliche Überlegungen anstellt:

Juchem (vielen Dank nochmals für den Hinweis, meg) macht nach eigener Aussage seit 1998 nichts an Fremdfabrikaten. Das ist ihm aus Haftungsgründen zu heikel. War aber sehr nett am Telefon.
Immerhin hat er mich weiter verwiesen und zwar an "Steinerdesign". Die Jungs sitzen in Pforzheim und hatten die alten Votec-Bikes am Markt, bis der Laden insolvent wurde. Hier könnte ich fündig werden, Anfrage läuft.
Und Liteville ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Weiterhin hat sich keiner gemeldet, weder telefonisch noch per Mail. Insofern konnte ich Supasinis Anregung (auch dafür Dank), die mindestens einer näheren Betrachtung wert ist, nicht weiterverfolgen. Wobei ich unsicher bin, ob die dicken B+-Reifen, montiert auf entsprechenden Felgen, in einen L- oder XL-Hinterbau passen. Schaunwamal.

Und zu der von Herrn Enrgy verlinkten "interessanten Meinung" hier mal ein paar Sätze fürs Poesiealbum:

Nichts ist nur deshalb schlecht, weil es neu ist. Aber auch nicht automatisch gut.
Nichts ist nur deshalb gut, weil es schon längere Zeit besteht. Aber auch nicht automatisch schlecht.
Und dann noch dies: Polemik darf und muss pointiert sein. Wenn sie aber uninformiert daher kommt, sollte sie wenigstens unterhaltsam sein, ansonsten wird sie zu muffig-blöder, rückwärtsgewandter Beleidigteleberwursthaftigkeit.
Bei letzterer frage ich mich, woher diese auch noch aggressiv gewürzte Attitüde kommt, die der auch sonst eher trollige Autor, dessen Haltung Herr Engry zu teilen scheint (wie seine Verlinkung andeutet), an den Tag legt.

Rät eigentlich stets zur persönlichen Er-Fahrung, mindestens wenn es um Innovationen am Mountainbike geht: Eifel-Litti, der wie immer auf das Herzlichste grüßt (und mit verblüffend positiven Eindrücken schon Fatbike gefahren ist)


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2015)

@Eifel-Litti , es gibt noch der 29er Forum, wo auch schon mal 27.5er toleriert werden.
Schau hier
Über Ergbnisse und Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. September 2015)

Yo, da haste recht, den Thread kenne ich, aber auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen. Hab die Anregung soeben aufgegriffen, thanx. Sobald sich Neues ergibt, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. September 2015)

Herrlich!Endlich wieder was los im TT-Fred!


----------



## shmee (20. September 2015)

Hey Guido,

ist es denn wirklich zwingend nötig, dass du einen neuen Hinterbau brauchst? Viele Plus-Bikes fahren ja schon hinten etwas schmälere Reifen. Wenn du eh eine komplette Eigenbaulösung anstrebst, versuch es doch mal mit 26 hinten mit einem normalen (sehr fetten) Tubelessreifen auf breiter Felge zusammen mit einer Plus-Gabel vorn. Kann natürlich sein, dass dadurch die Front inkl. Tretlager zu hoch kommt. Aber die Tretlagerhöhe wird ja so oder so nach oben gehen. Ich kenne allerdings die max. fahrbare Reifenbreite hinten nicht, kann sein, dass dir das zu schmal ist.

ps: Volle Zustimmung zu deiner Einschätzung der neuen Trends. Man muss nicht alles mitgehen, aber auch nicht alles direkt verteufeln. Und schon gar nicht muss man anderen, die vielleicht Spaß am Neuen haben, dies madig machen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. September 2015)

Kleines Update in der B+-causa:


Juchem hatte mich ja an Steiner verwiesen. Das ist der Laden, der bis zur Pleite die Votec-Bikes gebaut hat, übrigens auch die Porsche-Mountainbikes. Mittlerweile ist man zu einer kleinen Bike-Schmiede geworden, hat offenbar ein eigenes Modell konstruiert und setzt insbesondere auf e-Mountainbikes.
Der Herr Steiner hat mir per Mail und dann nochmals telefonisch nahe gelegt, die Aktion am Liteville abzublasen. Zwar wäre er bereit, den Hinterbau umzubasteln, aber es bliebe Gefrickel. Nimmt man dann noch die Kosten dazu (rund 500,-- fürs Schweißen/ basteln; jeweils 500,-- für die Laufräder; nochmals runde 500,-- oder mehr für eine Gabel), dann kommt das alles auf ein ziemlich stattliches Sümmchen. Und das bei offenem Ausgang, weil niemand sagen kann, wie sich das dann-nicht-mehr-Liteville fährt. Und Herr Steiner bürgt und haftet lediglich für die Qualität der Schweißarbeiten...
Das Schicksal, gepaart mit viel Zufall, führte mich in der nun zurückliegenden Woche zu Fahrrad Feld, wo ich noch nie zuvor war. Und siehe da, die haben dort schon ein 2016er Specialized Hardtail mit B+ stehen. Bin ich mal ein bisschen im Laden gefahren - gar nicht schlecht. Mit 1.699,-- ist das Teil sogar bezahlbar, ich will es jedoch nicht, weil es 1x11 hat und auch sonst nicht so gut ausgestattet ist (kein Wunder bei der nicht allzu hohen VK-Summe). Wirkt auf mich wie ein Schnellschuss seitens Specialized.
Am Ende sieht es so aus: Ich werde das Liteville behalten und so lassen, wie es ist. Wird halt kaum noch gefahren, aber steht zur Verfügung - insbesondere in Fällen, in denen das Alutech mal wieder Gegenstand einer Rückrufaktion wie zuletzt im Sommer geworden ist. Oder sonstwas schief geht. Shmee, Deine Anregungen werde ich mir aber mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Immerhin habe ich an dem LV schon mal Scaled Sizing ausprobiert und auch das war gar nicht so schlecht. Deine Anregung würde die Investition jedenfalls deutlich reduzieren. Mal sehen.
Und B+: Auch mit Blick auf die Anregung des Herrn Shmee werde ich noch ein bisschen nachdenken, abwarten, Tee trinken und Geld sparen. Knete brauch ich ja, entweder für den Umbau-light am LV oder für ein richtiges B+-Hardtail.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass bald weitere und attraktivere Modelle auf dem Markt sein werden.
Bis dahin aber (und hoffentlich noch lange darüber hinaus) werde ich mich am Tofane erfreuen.

Noch was ganz anderes: Einige haben den Biker-Ben kennengelernt, der 1 oder 2x bei uns mitgefahren ist. Einmal war ich auch dabei, das war bei Trekkis 30jährigem. Der Biker-Ben jedenfalls hat gestern einen kleinen Bike-Shop bei uns in Altendorf aufgemacht. Ich habe ihm versprochen, dass ich das mal weitergebe. Biker-Ben, wenn Du das liest: It's done.

Greetz, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2015)

Wir melden uns auch von einer  Woche hohe Berge zurück:







Wetter war leider nicht so doll. Auf dem Bild ist mal das wenige Blau der Woche zu sehen.


----------



## Trekki (20. September 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> ... das war bei Trekkis 30jährigem...


... also vor gut 20 Jahren 

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, werde aber bestimmt mal eine Runde über Altendorf einlegen.

-trekki


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. September 2015)

Oh, wo waren wir denn da? Eine Burg mit Dach drauf - ist das überhaupt ok?


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. September 2015)

Ein paar TT Jungs sind morgen oIn Stromberg.
Habe noch 1 Platz im Auto frei.
11:30 Uhr wäre Treffpunkt in Stromberg


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2015)

...und die haben vermeintlich alle Pizza-Auswurf! Bitte genügend Semptex oder wie datt vierlagige heisst  mitnehmen um keine Anomalie
anne Kölner Bucht zu erzeugen! Wir lieben den Bäcker und hassen stinkig...


----------



## Redfraggle (27. September 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Oh, wo waren wir denn da? Eine Burg mit Dach drauf - ist das überhaupt ok?



Lago di Como
Wir haben den Schorsch besucht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (27. September 2015)

Heute in Stromberg


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Oktober 2015)

Achtung.
Aus besonderem Anlass gibt es morgen ne Tour in Altenahr. Siehe Last Minute Biking


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Familientreffen.
Aber trotzdem schon interessant, das sich hier im Forum nichts mehr mischt.
Jeder liest nur noch seinen Thread....das war früher mal anders...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Zeichen der Zeit Uwe ! Früher gab's kein Fratzenbuch und WhatsAffe da läuft halt ne Menge parallel.
Dazu kommt noch "biologischer Verschleiss" und familiäre Verhinderungen ... de Leutz von früher sin ja jetz auch 2 tage älter 

Und wie ich finde: die Verwahrlosung des LMB seitens Forumsbetreiber trägt auch dazu bei, was war das früher schön wie man noch oben rechts gleich erkennen konnte was läuft. Die kriegens nich mal mehr auf die Palette Funktionen wie löschen von alten Terminen wieder einzupflegen.

Is halt alles Enduro heute, für Strave braucht manja auch nich mehr zusamen fahren 



PS: ich lesen auch bei Euch mit  watt soll ich auch den eigenen Scheiss nochmal lesen, kenn ick doch !


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Oktober 2015)

So, mal schnell in die Runde und insbesondere ans Geburtstagskind: Vielen Dank für die Tour und die anschließende Verpflegung. War wie immer supi.

C U on trail!


----------



## Sechser (4. Oktober 2015)

Da muss ich mich anschließen, war ein schöner Tag heute, nochmals vielen Dank!

Auch dem Häuptling muss ich Recht geben, das hatte wirklich was von Familientreffen – aber eines von der guten Sorte, nicht mit der buckligen Verwandtschaft ...


----------



## ollinist (7. Oktober 2015)

Hiho, wer möchte darf für meine Bilder inm Foto der Woche Vorschlags Album voten


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Oktober 2015)

Morgen 11.00 ab Waldbreitbach,Mühlenberg 2, geht's ins Wiedtal.


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2015)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (11. Oktober 2015)

war eine echte TT Tour 
Panne beim Guide schon vor dem Start, Tour komplett umgestellt und doch viel spass gehabt.

Danke an die beiden Mitfahrer von heute für den schönen Tag.


----------



## supasini (12. Oktober 2015)

Jau, das war mal eine ganz neue Wisskirchen'sche Pannenerfahrung: Auto platt auf der Anreise und kein WErkzeug aufzutreiben, um das Rad loszubekommen. Ich hoffe, ihr musstet nicht in Linz übernachten! Wir (Angela und ich) sind dann Richtung Neuenahr gefahren und haben uns in Heimersheim mit John getroffen, um bekannte und weniger bekannte Trails rund um Landskrone und Neuenahrer Turm zu rocken. War sehr schön!


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2015)

Nunja, der ADAC kam ja dann auch irgendwann und hat uns das Rad montiert. Wir sind dann auch tatsächlich noch nach Waldbreitbach gefahren um eine verkürzte Tour zu biken. Da ich auch einige neue Teilstücke ausprobiert habe sehe ich es mal als Explorertour, die es noch zu verbessern gilt. 
Das erste Teilstück war nämlich wirklich noch ausbaufähig. Sämtliche blitzfitz Trails danach waren natürlich erste Sahne.
...und das Essen zum Ablschluß...waow...der Kuchen kann aber mal locker mit Dem aus der Scheune mithalten.

...wir kommen wieder.


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. Oktober 2015)

Mensch Uwe, eure Pannenstatistik ist aber auch legendär


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Biker,

der Chris ist bei der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages dabei!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1911718?in=potdPool


----------



## Trekki (15. Oktober 2015)

Rothenburg ob der Tauber



Sehr schöner Ort.

Tourenprotokoll: keine Pannen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hasde dich schon mit Weihnachtskram eingedeckt ?

Muss de mal Pfingsten zum "Meistertrunk" hin kannsde nochmal alte Blechkameraden sehen is ganz lustig.


----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2015)

Nee, habe unterwegs nichts - bis auf Brötchen und Kakao beim Bäcker - gekauft. War nur eine Radtour von Karlsruhe nach Nürnberg. Nicht mal in Nürnberg habe ich Weihnachtskram gekauft.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2015)

So es geht in die zweite Runder der Pizzatouren

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15653


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Oktober 2015)

Uwe hat den Termin zwar noch nicht eingestellt,aber trotzdem schon mal vormerken!
Samstag,den *05.Dezember* gibt's die diesjährige Auflage der *Ghettoweihnacht.*
Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnemer!


----------



## sun909 (24. Oktober 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Uwe hat den Termin zwar noch nicht eingestellt,aber trotzdem schon mal vormerken!
> Samstag,den *05.Dezember* gibt's die diesjährige Auflage der *Ghettoweihnacht.*
> Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnemer!




Notiert!

Grüße


----------



## supasini (25. Oktober 2015)

Wer ist morgen an der Urins?


----------



## surftigresa (25. Oktober 2015)

supasini schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen an der Urins?


Also mein Urin sagt mir, dass ich besser mal auf der Couch bleibe und meine Erkältung pflege 

@Redfraggle,
dabei


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2015)

So sah unser (angekündigter) goldener Oktobertag irgendwo bei Dahlem aus:






Die Bäume haben sich zumindest Mühe gegeben...das Wetter nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2015)

Uha, am Nordpol der Eifel treibt Ihr euch rum .... heute war eigentlich das Wetter was hätte gestern sein sollen


----------



## shmee (26. Oktober 2015)

Joah, wir waren auch in der Suppe im Ahrtal, das Königswetter hat sich echt einen Tag verspätet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. Oktober 2015)

Gut, dass ich auf der Couch bleiben musste…… da war mir das Wetter ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. Oktober 2015)

Also ich fand es ganz OK. Links oben sieht man ein kleines Stück blauen Himmel.


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2015)

Photoshop?


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Uwe hat den Termin zwar noch nicht eingestellt,aber trotzdem schon mal vormerken!
> Samstag,den *05.Dezember* gibt's die diesjährige Auflage der *Ghettoweihnacht.*
> Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnemer!




Link: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15670


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand Zeit hat und eine langsame runde nicht scheut:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15680


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2015)

Sven, hast du zufällig eine Zeitmaschine zu Hause? Dann hätte ich dann ein Anliegen...


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja ja ist ja gut... schon geändert.... 
Doof das man auch Termine für die Vergangenheit eintragen kann, stand das etwa nicht im pflichtenheft....


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> stand das etwa nicht im pflichtenheft....




solange es keinen finanziellen mehrwert für den betreiber bringt, interessieren solche dinge nicht mehr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2015)

Genau, ebenso wie man keine Termine mehr im LMB löschen kann oder zumindest die Teilnehmer für's nächste mal entfernen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (1. November 2015)

Team 7GB sucht  noch mitstreiter für den WP. Gruß Wolle


----------



## Trekki (2. November 2015)

Oldschool Einkaufswagen


----------



## blitzfitz (3. November 2015)

Noch ein paar Schmankerl von heute morgen.


----------



## Trekki (3. November 2015)

Auf meiner Runde heute Abend bin ich an einem netten Schlösschen vorbei gekommen.


----------



## blitzfitz (8. November 2015)

Nächsten Sonntag gibt es wieder eine schöne Runde im Wiedtal. 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15700


----------



## Redfraggle (9. November 2015)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag gibt es wieder eine schöne Runde im Wiedtal.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15700



Angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (9. November 2015)

Wir können schon wieder nicht


----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## jokomen (15. November 2015)

*Erster *

*Es macht ungeheuren Spaß, einem Guide zu folgen, der die Strecke auch mit geschlossenen Augen fahren kann: *

*

*

*Die anderen Fotos liegen hier im Ordner. Viel Spaß beim schauen und bis zum nächsten Mal. *


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2015)

Nicht nur das der Guide die Strecke blind kannte.
Auch die Mitfahrer vertrautem ihm blind:







....und Mitfahrer gab's ne ganze Menge:







Viel morsches Zeug auf dem Bild:




...und dann auch noch die kaputten Bäume...


Na gut, es gab auch Ausnahmen:






Bei 17 Grad im Schatten blühten dann auch noch das ein oder andere Blümelein am Wegesrand.






Angela....du solltest bei der BIKE als Fotofahrerin anheuern:
Perfekte Haltung....immer ein Lachen im Gesicht...hervorragend:






Kurze Einwurf zur Streckenführung: Perfekte blitzfitz Quali...jaja, wir sind schon ganz schön verwöhnt.
Trails gab es dann auch bergauf:










...bei herrlichen Lichtverhältnissen. Wohlgemerkt, am Tag zuvor war für den heutigen Tag starker Wind mit ebensolchem Regen angesagt. Nichts sollte davon eintreten.
Das Einzige, was angesagt war und auch eintraf: Schmale Pfade 





...mit dynamischen Fahrern:






....ganzen Bikern und halben Hähnchen:







...entschuldige Jürgen, du warst natürlich komplett dabei:






Man glaubt es kaum, aber in diese kleine Hütte haben wir Alle reingepasst. Sehr feine Pause im Caféhaus in Waldbreitbach:
















Der Ofen bollerte...es war warm:






Trotz kalorienreicher Pause wurde der Rest der Strecke noch sehr dynamisch gemeistert:






Als einzigen Verbesserungspunkt zur Tour hätte ich noch anzumerken: Den Start-und Endpunkt der Tour in's Tal verlegen. So gibt es am Ende eine feine Abfahrt und nicht eine zähe, lange Auffahrt.

Ansonsten:

Ein toller Tag mit viel Spaß und netten Menschen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2015)

Schöne Bilder Uwe


----------



## blitzfitz (16. November 2015)

Toller Bericht, Uwe!
Dein Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück. Die Photos sind 1a Handlampe Qualität. )


----------



## Pete04 (17. November 2015)

Fas-zi-nierend! Ich glaub' datt gibt's in keiner anderen Sportart datt soviel Freud' kostenlos angeboten wird!


----------



## Freckles (18. November 2015)

Super Bericht, Uwe! Schöne Reflektion eines klasse Tages!

Vielen Dank auch nochmals an den Guide!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. November 2015)




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. November 2015)

Ich habe aber auch noch ein paar andere Bilder

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1928335]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1928330]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1928327]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1928325]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1928321]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1928323]
	
[/URL]

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2015)

So der Termin für die Baachemer Weihnacht steht on


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15736


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. November 2015)

Oooouuuuhhhhh, mein Kopf ..........


----------



## Dart (28. November 2015)




----------



## RadTed (29. November 2015)

Dart schrieb:


>


Super Schlammwanderung durchs Bergische Danke für die Bewirtung
Gerne Nochmal Bewirtung und Schlamm


----------



## RadTed (6. Dezember 2015)

RadTed schrieb:


> Super Schlammwanderung durchs Bergische Danke für die Bewirtung
> Gerne Nochmal Bewirtung und Schlamm



Der Schlamm ist mit Dart ins Vorgebirge Mitgewandert
Super Bewirtung nebst sehr nettem Abend


----------



## Tazz (6. Dezember 2015)

Okey Okey  
Ich weiß ja das das ziemlich out ist sich im Forum zu bedanken .....

An die Tomburger Truppe aus Alfter   
Danke für die tolle Veranstaltung die Ghetto Weihnacht ist euch, wie eigentlich jedes Jahr , prima gelungen 
Nachdem ich mir so fast jedes Schlammloch begucken durfte , und ich auch so super viel Spaß mit den Leuten der langsamen/leichten Gruppe hatte, bin ich in der Zentrale mit lecker Wurst und Fleich belohnt worden Für  die nicht Autofahrer und Trinkfesten gab es Glühwein und Eierpunsch 

Ich komme nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi Renate. 

Auch uns war es wie immer ein Fest. 
Mit 40 anderen Bekloppten durch den verschlammten Kottenforst zu pflügen um nachher an brennenden Tonnen aufgewärmten Wein zu schlürfen,  und dabei dummen Verzäll zu machen...das ist einfach Tradition.


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Renate.
> 
> Auch uns war es wie immer ein Fest.
> Mit 40 anderen Bekloppten durch den verschlammten Kottenforst zu pflügen um nachher an brennenden Tonnen aufgewärmten Wein zu schlürfen,  und dabei dummen Verzäll zu machen...das ist einfach Tradition.




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...

Doch: Danke Euch 

Grüße


----------



## Elmo66 (7. Dezember 2015)

Und von uns auch: viiielen Dank für den tollen Abend bei euch.
Wir sehen uns wieder in 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja genau, es war wieder mal genial! Immer wieder


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Dezember 2015)

...das erste mal dabei, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte mal 
DANKE


----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön! 

Definitiv eine tolle Tradition geworden


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2015)

Für alle Tomburger, die im Frühjahr in die Pfalz wollen: Bitte in die IG schauen.

An alle Tomburgympathisanten die nicht in der IG sind:

Wer für ein verlängertes WE 2016 mit auf die Traumtrails der Pfalz will: Kurze PM an mich.


----------



## RadTed (8. Dezember 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für alle Tomburger, die im Frühjahr in die Pfalz wollen: Bitte in die IG schauen.
> 
> An alle Tomburgympathisanten die nicht in der IG sind:
> 
> Wer für ein verlängertes WE 2016 mit auf die Traumtrails der Pfalz will: Kurze PM an mich.


Hi Uwe JA==>> schau mal in Dein Postfach


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Dezember 2015)

Gestern einen super Tag im Pfälzer Wald verbracht. Klasse Wetterlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Tomburger,

ich habe noch einen weiteren Termin in der IG für ein verlängertes Wochenende zum Skifahren eingestellt. Schaut mal rein und gebt nur ein kurzes Feedback, ob es generell denkbar ist oder es nicht passt.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute 11.30 Uhr in Walporzheim, Wanderparkplatz Ende Josefstraße, direkt an der Ahr.

Ruhige Runde zu den Flowtrails an der Ahr. Späterer Besuch des Weihnachtsmarkts in Ahrweiler nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Dezember 2015)

Hey, war ne nette Runde gestern, aber:

Ich dachte beim TT gilt die alte Piratenregel "who falls behind is left behind" ... keine Ausfälle, keine Pannen und nichtmal den Neuling zurückgelassen. Komisch...


----------



## meg-71 (21. Dezember 2015)

Es gillt auch die Parle´Regel die ja eigntlich nur eine Richtlinie ist

MfG der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Dezember 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Es gillt auch die Parle´Regel die ja eigntlich nur eine Richtlinie ist
> 
> MfG der meg



Sehr gute Antwort,Micha!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Dezember 2015)

Und jetzt aber: Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachtstage und ein so was von spitzenklasseneues Jahr. Mit Fieber et al. aus dem Schweizer Schneefreiort Flims grüßt herzlich Euer Eifel-Litti


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche ich euch auch und dir gute Besserung!


----------



## RadTed (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohes Fest


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Handlampe (29. Dezember 2015)

Am ersten Sonntag im neuen Jahr gibt es mal wieder eine entspannte Tour ab der Tomburg. 
Wir freuen uns natürlich auch über neue Gesichter. 
Infos findet ihr im LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Eifel-Litti (31. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank. Auch ich wünsche allseits einen guten Rutsch und ein primaneues Jahr.


----------



## Trekki (31. Dezember 2015)

Gestern war es in der Eifel kälter als am Nordpol im Winter

Zumindest steht es so in der Zeitung: am Nordpol weht gerade ein Fön und taut das Eis. In der Eifel habe ich einige gefrorene Pfützen gefunden.



Vischeltal 30.12.2015, um 9.22h​
Eine Winter-Nordpoltour hatte ich ja gar nicht geplant, nur diese Strecke



Vulkanradroute-eifel​(warum dies mit Bindestrich und klein geschrieben ist verstehe ich nicht ...)

Start war allerdings in Rheinbach. So gehts also erst durch den Rheinbacher Wald




... dann durchs Vischeltal (siehe Bild oben) runter zur Ahr und




an Kreuzberg vorbei. Recht nebelig das ganze.

Weiter zur Geisterbahn am



Nürburgring​Die Nürburg selbst hätte ich sehen können, wenn da nicht der Nebel wäre. 

Irgendwo zwischen Nürburg und Ulmen noch etwas spass in einer



Bachdurchfahrt.​
Kurz vor Ulmen dann



Junfernweiher​
Gegen 13h in Ulmen habe ich dann einen Bäcker besucht. Die Verkäuferin meinte aufgrund meiner recht umfangreichen Bestellung, dass ich mir etwas gönnen möchte. Dabei hatte ich nur Hunger. 3 Brötchen, 2 Nussecken und eine Marzipanrolle. Verdrückt habe ich dies dann an der



Burg Ulmen.​
Bis hierhin war ich nur auf dem Radweg unterwegs. Ist zwar ganz nett, aber nicht schlammig genug. Daher habe ich die Vulkanradroute-eifel verlassen und bin ins Enderttal abgebogen. Fürs MTB ein Traum, mit schmalen Reifen und feuchten Steinen teilweise anspruchsvoll. D.h. schieben und tragen. Der Weg belohnt dies



Wasserfall der Endert​


Wanderweg "Wilde Endert"​

Die Endert hat mich dann in Cochem wieder in bewohnten Gebiet ausgespuckt. Von dort mit dem RE über Koblenz zurück. Die Rückfahrt 16.19h mit dem Zug kann ich nur Empfehlen: kostet nicht viel (8.50€ mit Bahncard bis Oberwinter - incl. Fahrrad) und geht recht fix.

In Cochem ist mir noch der



Fahrrad-Verkehrsübungsplatz​für die Jugend aufgefallen. Direkt hinter dem Bahnhof. Ich finde es ja gut, dass die Jugend geschult in den Verkehr entlassen werden. Aber wofür sind die Übungen mit den Brücken? Hohe Bordsteinkanten? Auto? Sitzbank?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (31. Dezember 2015)

Trekki, Du bist und bleibst der Härteste!


----------



## Trekki (1. Januar 2016)

Schmale Reifen mit 4 Bar auf nassen Steinen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2016)

Das mit den Sicherungsleinen scheint wohl ein neuer Trend zu werden  Möchte mal wissen wie die Menschen es vor 20 Jahren geschafft haben da lang zu wandern?

Mit 4bar und schmalen Reifen ? Bist du lebensmüde? Für sowas braucht man mindestens ein Fatbike ! Ohne die geht gar nichts mehr



EDIT: Wünsche den TT'lern eine Pannen und sturzfreie Saison 2016 auch wenn das ein wenig gegen Eure Regeln geht


----------



## RadTed (3. Januar 2016)

Prima Runde heute Danke Uwe
Gute Besserung Oli


----------



## Trekki (3. Januar 2016)

Von mir sende ich auch wünsche zur guten Besserung.
Verpasst hast Du ganz viel. Und zwar Matsche.



Ein längeres Matschevideo sollte eingendlich folgen, habe wohl zu schnell auf Stop gedrückt

Aber auch Spaziergänge




und Fotografen




Die Abfahrt sollte hier im Foto rasant aussehen




Das hat aber nur beim Kuchenessen geklappt


----------



## Holzlarer (4. Januar 2016)

Toller Start ins Bikejahr 2016, Danke auch von mir an den Guide(wieder mal phänomenales Regentimig) und die netten Mitfahrer.
Und ich habs nach all den Jahren auch endlich mal geschafft von der Tomburg aus zu starten und die Scheune kennenzulernen

Gute Besserung Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2016)

Die LMB Nebeltour.
delphi1507 hatte über das LMB zur Tour eingeladen. Gekommen sind 9. Ich hatte noch "geschäftlich" zu tuen (Lebkuchen Nachschub) und bin gleich dabei geblieben.


Der Nebel hat uns den ganzen Tag begleitet. Angefangen mit dem Nebel über dem Siebengebirge




Und dann echter Nebel über dem Ahrtal




Als die Sonne dann rausgekommen war verschwanden die Laufräder im Blätternebel




Wir haben natürlich auch selbst Nebel erzeugt, mit jedem Atemzug einige Liter




Ausserdem ist es immer noch kalt in der Eifel. Jetzt sogar mit Eisbeweis


----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2016)

Dank an die Junggesellen für das Wegbier und die Cola  

MECKER für den Guide, kein Kuchen 

Grüße und Danke, entspannte Truppe heute


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2016)

Es war dir freigestellt noch in die Scheune zu fahren! Habe dich nicht gezwungen direkt nach Hause zu fahren


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2016)

Sven lud auf die Trails rund um Walporzheim ein:







10 Biker und innen folgten ihm anfangs durch den Nebel:





und später durch die Sonne bei fast winterlichen Verhältnissen


----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> MECKER für den Guide, kein Kuchen


Also ich war vor der Tour bei der Scheune und habe mich eingedeckt


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Januar 2016)

Ist das ne Anti-Industrie-Nussecke von der Tomburg-Privat-Bäckerei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. Januar 2016)

die Scheune! Das TT Stammlokal


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2016)

Verrat das doch nicht... Wäre die Belohnung nach nem spitzkehrenmassaker gewesen....


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Januar 2016)

war ne Spaßige Ausfahrt
THX fürs Guiden und Fotos.

Servus


----------



## heizer1980 (10. Januar 2016)

Tacho zusammen, ich stelle mich mal vor... bin der Hakan und aus dem hübschen Aachen nach Bonn gezogen. Wenn ich die Bilder hier siehe, würde ich mich euch gerne ab und an mal anschließen. Das wird zwar im Januar nix mehr aber ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich im Februar mal mitnehmen oder seit ihr da alle im Karnevalsmodus?


----------



## Trekki (10. Januar 2016)

Teilnahme am Karneval gibt es in 2 Varianten: aktiv und meidend. Ist ungefähr gleich verteilt.
Bonn und Umgebung ist aber das ganze Jahr schön. Die Kölner müssen nach Bonn oder zur Ahr kommen.

Mitkommen kannst Du immer, wir haben unseren Treffpunkt Sonntags 11h am Wanderparkplatz der Tomburg, treffen uns aber auch mal an anderen Orten und anderen Zeiten. Dies wird dann hier im Thead oder im LMB ausgeschrieben. Meistens. Frag also lieber nach, bevor Du kommst.
Bedenke aber: TT Touren dauern lange, wir verfahren uns, kehren ein, haben Spass, rasen nur bergab, haben pannen. Nimm also Licht mit. Es wird dem TT nachgesagt Leute im Wald zu verlieren, das passiert aber nur selten.


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Januar 2016)

Habe mich am Samstag auf der anderen Rheinseite wohl gefühlt.
Jetzt muss ich aber an meine Spitzkehrentechnik arbeiten.
Ins Ahrtal komme ich nochmal wieder.
Hat Spass gemacht.
VG
Werner


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2016)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber an meine Spitzkehrentechnik arbeiten.


Da kann ich wärmstens die Kurse von sun909 empfehlen, dies hat mir viel geholfen. Jedoch sind die schnell ausgebucht.


----------



## heizer1980 (11. Januar 2016)

Langsam hoch und spaßig runter kann ich, nur schnell hoch und unsinnig runter fände ich jetzt doof.
Ihr seit also eine Kuchentruppe, ganz noch meinem Geschmack 

Bis denne


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es war dir freigestellt noch in die Scheune zu fahren! Habe dich nicht gezwungen direkt nach Hause zu fahren


Auf Wunsch editier ich mal den verschwundenen  rein


----------



## route61 (12. Januar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr seit also eine Kuchentruppe, ganz noch meinem Geschmack ...


Eigentlich sind wir eine Glühweintruppe, da kommen immer die Meisten. Kuchen gibt's halt ganzjährig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (12. Januar 2016)

route61 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind wir eine Glühweintruppe, da kommen immer die Meisten. Kuchen gibt's halt ganzjährig


Die richtige Mischung machts


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Januar 2016)

route61 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind wir eine Glühweintruppe, da kommen immer die Meisten. Kuchen gibt's halt ganzjährig



Absolut verständlich


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2016)

*TK on Tour
*
Wenn der Winter nicht zu uns kommt, dann müssen wir ihm halt ein wenig entgegen kommen.
Und so machte sich eine kleine Gruppe vom _Team Kronenburg_ auf den Weg in die Sackeifel.







Man muß schon sagen, die Ruine sieht unserer Tomburg schon ziemlich ähnlich, nur halt ein wenig sackeifiliger gelegen.
Fast schon traditionell (ab 2 mal spricht man bei den Tomburgern schon von Tradition) machten wir uns auf den Weg in die Nordeifel. Start war dieses mal Dahlem. 
Eins muß man der Nordeifel lassen: Winterlandschaft kann sie:











Durch diese hohle Gasse müssen sie kommen:





Was haben "Air Jordan" und Chris gemeinsam?
Bei spektakulären Aktionen kommt die Zunge an die Luft:





Vorbei am Kronenbürger See führte uns der Weg dann zum gleichnamigen Örtchen inc. Ruine.
Ein absolutes Idyll. Auch die Einkehr stand dieser Idylle in nichts nach:





Kann nicht ganz mit "unserer" Scheune  mithalten, aber trotzdem eine Empfehlung.

Den Abschluss der Tour bildete dann die Rückfahrt  nach Dahlem bei herrlicher Abendstimmung durch die verschneite Eifel.


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2016)

Tolle Bilder Uwe!
Grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöner Bericht Bruder !!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Januar 2016)

Habe was in die IG geschrieben in Sachen Urlaub mit dem Team Tomburg .


----------



## Sechser (18. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Uwe!


Ist ja kein Wunder, war ja auch eine schöne Tour ....


----------



## route61 (18. Januar 2016)

Tolle Bilder. Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, wir waren auf einer Feier eingeladen.


----------



## Dart (18. Januar 2016)

Jo, danke nochmal für´s Guiden und für die Bilder. War eine schöne, aber anstrengende Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2016)

Es war mir ein Fest. 
Man kann sagen: Wir haben alles richtig gemacht an diesem Tag.


----------



## jokomen (19. Januar 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es war mir ein Fest.
> Man kann sagen: Wir haben alles richtig gemacht an diesem Tag.



Auf jeden Fall ! Besser, als hier in der Mocke zu fahren !


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Januar 2016)

jokomen schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ! Besser, als hier in der Mocke zu fahren !



Das war der Plan!
Welch Füchse wir sind!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2016)

Pfiffige Füchse ... mit buschigem .....


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2016)

Trägt man(n) wieder??


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2016)

Dresscode TT 2016 halt! Bekennercharakter die TT-Füchse auszeichnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2016)

Uuuhi ! TT immer seiner Zeit vorraus, jetz mit 39er


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2016)

scaled sizing ist das stichwort 

mit flatbar und direct mount


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2016)

Es gibt mal wieder eine Tour ab der Tomburg:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15837


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2016)

Superdickes Danke für's Nutzen des Mainstreams der Normalsterblichen, Uwe! Bei der Bequemlichkeit der Appworld verlieren mers sonst
die Reinschnuppergemeinde - und die iss ja doch täglich Brot!


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2016)

...die Aussichten für das WE sehen ja wieder bescheiden aus. Wollen wir mal hoffen, das ändert sich noch ein wenig...


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2016)

je mehr regen, umso sauberer das rad...


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2016)

Die morgige Tour fällt aus.


----------



## heizer1980 (20. Februar 2016)

Sehr schade, dabei führe ich schon seit ner Stunde einen Antiregentanz auf... hatte noch Hoffnung, bis morgen früh den Regen in (Rücken)Wind zu zaubern.
Dann müssen wir unser Trailkennenlernen schweren Herzens auf ein anderes mal verschieben.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Sehr schade, dabei führe ich schon seit ner Stunde einen Antiregentanz auf... hatte noch Hoffnung, bis morgen früh den Regen in (Rücken)Wind zu zaubern.
> Dann müssen wir unser Trailkennenlernen schweren Herzens auf ein anderes mal verschieben.




...ja, das machen wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2016)

Damit hier mal wieder etwas Leben in den Thread kommt:

Ein Reisebericht.

*Ainsa - ein Bikeurlaub im Trailwunderland *oder:

Ein Wintermärchen?​






​Na aber Hallo, wenn das mal nicht absolute Traumbedingungen zum Biken sind...höchstens zum Fatbiken vielleicht.
Irgendwie sahen die Leute hier auch gar nicht bikegerecht gekleidet aus:





Immerhin, teilweise mit Helm....aber das Sportgerät, überhaupt nicht rollfähig, oder gab es vielleicht in der Nähe ein Felgenbiegegeschäft in dem die komischen Latten auf den Rücken in richtige Form gebracht werden konnten?
Irgendwas lief hier falsch.
Ok, also alles von vorne.
Unser Plan lautete: Ab in die Sonne...in den Süden...da wo es warm ist (sein sollte).
Ainsa war das Ziel, das liegt in Spanien, genauer gesagt in den Pyrenäen, noch genauer, auf der Südseite dieses Gebirges.
Gut, wir hatten es am Anreisetag immerhin bis in Pyrenäen geschafft, leider aber nicht auf die richtige Seite bzw. wie auf den Bild oben auch zu sehen ist, nicht in das richtige Land. Kein Navigationsfehler, eher ein Witterungsfehler.

Der Start der Reise war noch völlig problemlos: 4 Menschen + 4 Fahrräder > 1 Auto
also: In Leverkusen Bully gemietet und damit ab nach Spanien...in einem Rutsch, wie gesagt, so der Plan:





von links: Helge, Barbara, Angela, Uwe

Das Bild entstand noch vor dem großen Regen, also quasi gaaanz am Anfang. Im weiteren Verlauf sollte es teilweise wie aus Eimern kübeln: Gibt es in Frankreich Monsun?
Ok, der Bully hielt dicht, allerdings, was hab ich früher mal in der Schule gelernt: Was passiert mit Regen bei niedrigen Temperaturen?
Er wird weiß und flockt aus. Und das passiert gerne in höheren Regionen.
Und diese höheren Regionen warteten ja am Ende der Anfahrt auf uns, nämlich eben die Pyrenäen. An diesem Tag warteten sie wohl vergebens.
Bereits ohne Tageslicht durchfuhren wir den hübschen französischen Wintersportort, nichtsahnend, das wir Diesem ein Weilchen später wieder einen Besuch abstatten würden.
Weiter ging nämlich die langsam im Schneetreiben schwieriger werdende Reise Richtung Pass.
Das Navi verhieß nichts Gutes: Gedärm - Serpentinen...und zwar ganz schön Viele.
Aber schon nach den ersten dieser Straßenschlaufen verließ uns der schon nicht mehr so wirklich vorhandene Mut. Trotz Winterreifen (und Schneeketten, die aber Niemand aufziehen wollte bzw. konnte) traten wir den geregelten Rückzug an. Ohne Verluste konnten wir Saint-Lary Soulan, das hübsche französische Wintersportörtchen, wieder erreichen und fanden in einem Hotel inc. 4 Bett Zimmer unser Basislager.
Die Erstürmung des Passes verschoben wir auf den nächsten Tag.


....Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder etwas Leben in den Thread kommt:
> 
> Ein Reisebericht.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!Und so lebendig geschrieben!Kommt mir so vor,als wäre ich dabei gewesen!Oh,ich war ja tatsächlich dabei !


----------



## Holzlarer (18. März 2016)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kommt mir so vor,als wäre ich dabei gewesen!Oh,ich war ja tatsächlich dabei !


Wir müssen dich doch nicht etwa in Dorie umtaufen?


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2016)

Das kann doch nur ein billiges Plagiat von Herren Jokomen werden.  Aber ganz schön mutig im Winter durch und in die (Vor)Pyrenäen zu fahren. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das kann doch nur ein billiges Plagiat von Herren Jokomen werden.  Aber ganz schön mutig im Winter durch und in die (Vor)Pyrenäen zu fahren. Bin gespannt.



Der/die Herr/Miss Jokoneandertal hat uns sogar den Tipp gegeben. 
...wenn das nicht mal einer der besten Tipps überhaupt gewesen ist...


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2016)

*Tag 2: Die Ankunft*






Nein, nein. Das Bild täuscht. Der Pass, an dem wir gestern gescheitert waren, ist nicht 4,3 Meter hoch, auch wenn uns das das Schild eintrichtern möchte. Der Pass liegt auf 1800 Metern über dem Meeresspiegel.
Aber wie das Bild auch zeigt: Wir hatten es geschafft, zwar mit halbtägiger Verspätung, aber wir hatten das Miststück von Pass bezwungen.
Und hinter dem Tunnel wartete Spanien, also: Palmen, Sommer, Sonne und heiße Weiber.

Also gut, nicht ganz, aber nach Abfahrt vom Pass wurde es von Minute zu Minute milder. Ein Hauch von Urlaub stellte sich ein.
Nach der Ankunft in Ainsa stellte sich uns dann folgende Frage:
Warum fahren wir hier nicht öfter hin? Einmal über'n Berg, eine Stunde Fahrt und schwups, ist man da.
Irgendwie hatte sich der gestrige Tag im französischen Monsun schon demenziell verflüchtigt.

Einchecken im Hotel Sanchez. Kurze booking.com Bewertung: 10 von 10 Punkten
Freundliches Personal, frisch renovierte Zimmer, gutes Frühstück.
Wir hatten allerdings das Glück im fertig gebauten Teil des Hotels untergekommen zu sein. Im noch nicht fertigen neuen Anbau wäre die Bewertung vielleicht etwas schlechter ausgefallen. Auch hier wäre das Personal sicherlich sehr freundlich gewesen, aber es hätte Abzüge für die Zimmer gegeben, so ohne Wände und Dach.

Am Mittag war dann auch schon alles verstaut und wir konnten die erste kleine Einstiegsdroge zu uns nehmen.

Hier gebe ich euch als erstes zwei Worte an die Hand, die ihr euch als Biker auf jeden Fall merken solltet:

ZONA ZERO http://www.bttpirineo.com/es

Im weiteren Verlauf meines Berichtes werde ich es mit ZONA ZERO abkürzen.
Was da an Touren und Trails zu einem Wegenetz verknüpft worden ist, das habe ich so noch nicht erlebt.

Aus diesem Potpourri haben wir uns zu Beginn eine Light Variante ausgesucht.
Die ZL-01 sollte aber schon eines zeigen:

Die Landschaften waren wunderschön:










Die Dörfchen malerisch:






und die Trails fantastisch:











Das konnte so weitergehen.
Nach Abschluss der ersten sportlichen Einheit galt es dann am Abend dem mittelalterlichen Stadtkern von Aínsa einen Besuch abzustatten:
Sehr hübsch hier oben:




Unten rechts ist dann auch das Wahrzeichen von Ainsa Downtown zu erkennen: Der Baukran unseres Hotels.

Der große Platz im Zentrum dürfte an lauen Sommerabenden rege bevölkert sein, leider war es den Spaniern wohl zur Zeit noch zu kalt.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. März 2016)

Super Bericht mit Hammerbildern. Und wie bereits gewhatsappt: Klingt nach einem unbedingten Damüssenwahin.

Zwar habe ich so eine Ahnung, wie es weiter- und dann auch ausgeht, freue ich mich auf die Fortsetzung der Bildergeschichte(n).


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2016)

Eine kleine Anmerkung für die weibliche Gemeinde:heiße spanische Kerle gab's derer einige!


----------



## Sechser (19. März 2016)

Klasse, mehr davon, wo bleibt die Fortsetzung?

ps. Wo war noch mal der Link für die Anmeldung 2017?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2016)

*Tag 3: ZZ-04*

Die erste "richtige" Tour stand auf dem Program. Richtige Touren werden bei ZONA ZERO mit ZZ gekennzeichnet.
Beim ersten Blick auf die Tourendaten wirken diese Runden aber doch gar nicht wie richtige Touren.
So hat die von uns ausgesuchte Strecke 17 Kilometer. Pah, das ist ja was für das morgendliche Aufwärmtraining. Super, da können wir nach dem Mittagessen noch eine zweite "richtige" Tour dran hängen. So der Plan (SDP)

Relativ schnell wurde uns aber schon bei der ersten Auffahrt klar: ZZ = ziemlich zermürbend (steil) bergauf






Im Hintergrund kann man übrigens die Dreitausender des Pyrenäenhauptkamms erkennen. Außerdem ist auch zu sehen, dass die Schneegrenze noch sehr niedrig ist. Im späteren Verlauf unserer Reise sollten wir feststellen. Höher als 1200m ging es mit dem Radel leider nicht, zuviel weißes Zeugs.
Aber egal, auch unterhalb der Schneegrenze verzauberten die Landschaft und die Trails.
Der Aufstieg zum ersten Aussichtspunkt auf den Mediano-Stausee war dann so ZZ, das wir teilweise schieben mussten, aber für den Ausblick:






Der Wunsch, das uns dieser Ausblick bei der weiteren Fahrt erhalten blieb, wurde erfüllt:






Wie der richtige Wespentrail in der Eifel zog sich der Pfad über den Grat, nur irgendwie alles im Quadrat zum Original: Länger, schöner, spektakulärer:











Hier gab es Alles was das Bikerherz begehrte, das Einzige was es hier scheinbar nicht gab waren Menschen.
Dieser Traumpfad wäre wohl an einem sonnigen Sonntag, und an so Einem waren wir ja unterwegs, in den Alpen ziemlich bevölkert gewesen. Hier war Niemand. Fast schon gespenstisch.
Ich vermute, der letzte Mensch der hier war, bewohnte den Turm im obigen Bild.

Die Abfahrt zum See bleibt unbebildert, einfach zu viel Spaß gehabt.
Unten trafen wir auf einen Hauch von Zivilisation: Ein Campingplatz mit Asphaltstraßenanschluß. Kurz über das Asphaltband und es ging wieder ab in die spanische Wildnis. Auf Schotter sollte es zu unserem Hausberg gehen: Dem Partara. Einem eher unscheinbaren 900 Meter Hügel hinter Ainsa.
So unscheinbar sollte er aber dann doch nicht sein. Insgesamt gehen von dem Partara doch ein partara sehr schöne Abfahrten herunter: Um genau zu sein: 4 an der Zahl.
Allerdings hat die Sache einen Hacken: Es gibt nur eine fahrbare Auffahrt hoch, und fahrbar heißt hier, so gerade noch fahrbar: Ein Trail direkt an der Kante mit Felsen und Stufen. Man muß sich Aussicht und Abfahrt hart erarbeiten aber:

Es lohnt sich.











Kurz ging es an der Kante entlang, dann eine kleine Schlüsselstelle und der Trail verläuft neben der Kante weiter:






Traumhaft...könnte auch der Pfälzer Wald sein.

Der Rest der Abfahrt:


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2016)

Uns Uwe! Der Rest des Forums schwelgt wahrscheinlich in den Diashows von Holland 74' und ER brezelt hier sowas von widder
enn Krachertje raus datt ett Traxx.de Wegefinderforum nur so glüht! Bei Tach 2 dachte ich ja noch: Holla, gewagter Mix aus Landschaft
und "Nacht der Reitenden Leichen"! (...den Sepiatönen auf den Gemäuers geschuldet, nitt den "heißen" Knechten & Mägden auffe Schemels)
- aber getz iss ja förmlich Leinen los und hoch die Tassen! Im Winter! Bei anspruchsvolle Gemengelage! Wieviel Spendengelder verkraftet SIT um Urlaub zu verlängern und uns Homies die Nase auf Rezeptlänge zu verlängern?! Bleibt da, haut Berichte raus - die KBU schickt Flocken runter!!! PS: Ich hab' in meinem Berufsbild allet erreicht - will jetzt Seilchenspringen bei einer einschlägig bekannten Agentur
um auch SO Zeug reindämmeln zu dürfen.... Stay da unten, transportiert den Bilderspaß wie gehabt gelungen, der Pete
Heiße Weiber....... ZZ-Aufstiege scheinen zwigeschlechtlich die Stange hoch zu halten!.....


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. März 2016)

Immer nur: endgeil!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. März 2016)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch der Special Guest dazu.....der Karl Ender.


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bleibt da, haut Berichte raus - die KBU schickt Flocken runter!!!



Wären wir gerne Pete.
Leider ist der Bericht nicht zeitnah.
Das ungemütlich kalte Deutschland hat uns schon seit einer Woche wieder.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


>


Schöne Landschaft ! Ich mag das ja wenn da irgend wo noch son Schrott rumsteht  Schöne Trails scheints da ja auch zu geben. Aber über 1300km Anreise is ein ganz schönes Brett !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (20. März 2016)

Danke für den schönen Reisebericht und dann hier im Forum!
Macht selbst mir wieder Lust auf Erlebnistouren mit dem Bergrad, obwohl ich eigentlich nur noch auf der Reservebank zu finden bin.
Klasse Bilder und Eindrücke von eurer Reise.


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schöne Landschaft ! Ich mag das ja wenn da irgend wo noch son Schrott rumsteht  Schöne Trails scheints da ja auch zu geben. Aber über 1300km Anreise is ein ganz schönes Brett !



Um genau zu sein, über 1400 km Hubi. Und dann halt dieses Gebirge wo man rüber muß. 
Aber es lohnt sich...


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wären wir gerne Pete.
> Leider ist der Bericht nicht zeitnah.
> Das ungemütlich kalte Deutschland hat uns schon seit einer Woche wieder.


Rausgehn und so ein Ding zu schustern bringt halt Inspiration ohne Ende - feinen Dank dafür!
Immer wieder bereichernd wenn datt Fähnlein Fieselschweif der KBU Landkarten neu definiert....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, über 1400 km Hubi. Und dann halt dieses Gebirge wo man rüber muß.
> Aber es lohnt sich...



Boah ich glaub da wär meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht, das Gebirge wäre ja nich das große Problem, aber min. 14 Std in soner Blechdose ... ich glaub da würd ich eher paar Stunden fliegen und gut ist. Aber Fliegen da hin is ja auch beschissen hab ich gesehn, Sragossa is 200km weg und auch nich Non-Stop möglich


----------



## Holzlarer (21. März 2016)

Uwe was soll ich sagen?

Wieder einer dieser Berichte und Bilder von dir bei dem man mit sabbernden Mund vorm PC sitzt und hektisch die Reisetasche sucht....

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Tage und die Höhenangst-Bilder

Schöne Grüße auch an deine Mitfahrer/innen für den selbstlosen Einsatz an dem Bericht mit zu wirken


----------



## Redfraggle (21. März 2016)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Uwe was soll ich sagen?
> 
> Wieder einer dieser Berichte und Bilder von dir bei dem man mit sabbernden Mund vorm PC sitzt und hektisch die Reisetasche sucht....
> 
> ...



Danke für die Grüße und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2016)

Nicht nur in Spanien gibt es Trails. Hier in Hamburg sind die Friedhoftrails ausgeschildert




300m weiter wird dieser Trail jedoch breiter


 

Ansonsten gibt es hier auf dem Friedhof noch einen Berg und ein See mit Insel. Eben alles was einen Radfahrer so benötigt. Die 2 Buslinien stören nicht wirklich.


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2016)

*Tag 4 :   ZZ-05
*
Es stand mal wieder eine* Zone Zero* Tour auf dem Programm. Start wieder direkt vom Hotel aus und wieder recht steil hinauf.






Es sollte wieder unser Hausberg werden, der Partara.
Mit dem gestrigen Tag hatten wir also dann ein Paartara zusammen, aber es sollten noch ein paartara in den nächsten Tagen dazu kommen.
Die zweite Abfahrt sollte dann noch ein wenig spaßiger sein, als die Gestrige:
An der Stelle, an der die Erste unter die Hangkante abbog, zog sich die heutige weiter, direkt an dieser Kante entlang.























Der Spaß endete im Tal mit Bachdurchfahrt:






Auch die Auffahrten sind hier traumhaft:






Nach feinstem Flowtrail wechselten wir dann die Talseite und es ging mal wieder völlig einsam durch die Landschaft.
Na gut, etwas lebendiges gab es dann doch noch auf dem Pfad zu sehen:






Aber es ist tatsächlich so, das die Rindviecher keine Menschen gewohnt sind. Näher, als auf dem Bild zu sehen, bin ich nicht an die Vierbeiner ran gekommen.

Nach längerer Rast folgte das spektakuläre Endstück der Runde:

Nach endlosem Wespentrail über einen Grat






fiel der Trail extrem steil in das Tal ab:






Von der Schlüsselstelle, die Niemand von uns gefahren ist, werden hier keine Bilder geliefert.
Danach verlief die Strecke wieder äußerst flowig durch das Grauefelsenwunderland. Irgendjemand muß mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, wer so eine Märchenlandschaft modelliert hat.






Die Runde spuckte uns am Ende direkt in der Altstadt von Ainsa wieder in die Zivilisation aus.


----------



## supasini (22. März 2016)

TOP!!!


----------



## heizer1980 (22. März 2016)

Uwe sehr spaßiger Bericht, danke dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2016)

Unglaublich! - Nach der Redoutte schreibt der Trailgott einfach weiter! Spendet! Einfach Geld im Rathaus Bornheim reinwerfen mit Umschlag "Wisskirchen/Alfter" - ett kommt an und lässt uns Moab in den Spanish Mountains sehen!....


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2016)

*Tag 5: Shuttle*

Schon am ersten Tag stellte sich uns Rafael vor. Irgendwie kam er mir bekannt vor. Ich erinnerte mich daran ihn auf dem offiziellen ZONA ZERO Video schon gesehen zu haben. Er war also einer der Gründer dieses herrlichen Trailnetzes. Außerdem sollte er sich als äußerst kommunikativer Mensch heraus stellen - leider nicht in einer mir verständlichen Sprache: Spanisch und Französisch.
Aber, wenn wir schon nicht Giom dabei hatten, dann zumindest einen fast so guten Ersatz: Angela hatte ab jetzt das Vergnügen, Dolmetscherin zu spielen.
Was schon am ersten Tag durchklang: Rafa wollte unbedingt eine Tour mit Shuttle anbieten und dann mit uns zusammen wieder zurück nach Ainsa per Bike fahren.







So startete die Fuhre am Morgen ab in's Hinterland. Naja, eigentlich ist ja die ganze Gegend Hinterland, obwohl dieser Landstrich, zu dem wir da aufbrachen, wohl noch einsamer war, als der Rest: 1-2 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer, das sind Werte, die erreicht Deutschland locker im Quadratzentimeterbereich.

Oben auf ca. 1200 Meter wurde es dann klar: Viel höher sollte es leider dieses Mal nicht hinauf gehen:






Da war es wieder: Das weiße Zeug, was uns schon die Anfahrt ein wenig vermiest hatte.

Über die Höhe verlief der Weg mit spektakulären Aussichten Richtung Morcat:






Einem Dorf.....mit Menschen?












Auch hier Fehlanzeige.
In der Kirche hätten wir wohl etwas länger auf die nächste Andacht warten müssen. Laut Rafa wurde das Dorf Mitte der 1980er verlassen.
Wahnsinn, wie schnell die Naturgewalten das von Menschen gebaute kleinraspelt.
Die Abfahrt von diesem verlassenen Ort, ich glaube, einmal ging es sogar über einen alten Friedhof, gestaltete sich recht anspruchsvoll.






Nach wieder einmal großem Spaß erreichten wir den Talgrund und nach gefühlten 30 Bachdurchquerungen











ließ es sich Rafa nicht nehmen uns sein Heimatdorf zu zeigen:






Nach Rast (auch hier gab es leider kein Café oder Restaurant) und der Begegnung mit Lebewesen (eine Schafherde) wurde die Strecke wieder spektakulär:






Leider ist es wieder so, wie meistens hier: Von den Abfahrten gibt es recht wenig Bilder: Die Sache war einfach zu spaßig.






In der Ferne ist der Stausee zu erkennen. Aber zwischen ihm und uns standen noch einige Kilometer feinster Trails, unter anderem dann auch noch eine Auffahrt von der Rückseite des Partara inc. längerer Tragepassage.
Belohnung: Eine weitere neue Abfahrt von unserem Hausberg. Der Partara Express ist wohl die Lieblingsabfahrt von Rafa.

Ich weiß es so langsam nicht mehr: Eine Abfahrt ist hier besser als die Andere.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. März 2016)

Allererste Sahne. Aber festzuhalten bleibt: Wo Ihr seid, sind ruinierte Türme nicht weit. Glaubt langsam nicht mehr an Zufall: Eifel-Litti (weiterhin staunend ob Eurer kleinen Ausflugsfahrt)


----------



## on any sunday (25. März 2016)

Ich schreib mal was lauter, wegen der Regentropfen am Fenster. Sehr schön Herr Lampe. Spananien, immer wieder eine Reise wert, Richtung Ordesa sieht es aber sehr weiss aus. Ausflüge dahin sind dann erst ab Mai möglich, aber auf jeden Fall lohnend.


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2016)

@ (r)a(i)ny sunday
erinnert an kanada


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2016)

Das sieht aus wie bei den Irreler Wasserfällen dazu baucht man doch nicht bis Spanine reisen

Aber geile Jacke !


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2016)

Wo's Pluten traditionell unterbewertet werden - ohne Team-farbene Unterwäsche geht ein janzer Kerl nitt aussem Haus!


----------



## meg-71 (28. März 2016)

Auf auf, gibt ws zum wählen



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1983699?in=potdPool


----------



## Freckles (28. März 2016)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Auf auf, gibt ws zum wählen
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1983699?in=potdPool



Erledigt! Sehr schönes Bild, Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (28. März 2016)

Haken dran... drück euch die Daumen


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2016)

*Tag 6: ZZ-13*

Ein Blick nach draußen: Was war das denn???







Das hatten wir aber so nicht bestellt. Den letzten Blick auf diese weiße "Pracht" hatten wir vor 5 Tagen im fernen Frankreich gehabt.
Allerdings hat Ainsa da eine Gemeinsamkeit mit dem Rheinland: Das Zeuch bleibt nicht liegen.
Den Vormittag also genutzt um in Ainsa/Downtown shoppen zu gehen und am Nachmittag war der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei und wir konnten auf die Räder:
Die ZZ-13 führte uns östlich von Ainsa Richtung Soto. Laut Rafa eine entspannte Runde, die er immer gerne als Erstes mit einer neuen Gruppe fährt, um ihr Fahrkönnen auszuchecken.
Aber wie es dann hier so ist: Auch entspannte Runden gehen gerne auch mal eher unentspannt auf Trail bergan:






...belohnen aber auch wieder einmal mit sehr schicken Abfahrten:






Nur ein Regenbogen erinnerte jetzt noch an das schlechte Wetter:






Die Pfade scheinen aber hier eher die durchlässigen zu sein. Viel Matsche war auch jetzt nicht zu finden.  Warum gibt es sowas bei uns nicht?
Warum sind wir in Deutschland so schlammig?

Über eine schöne Extraschleife mit tollen Aussichten auf den Medianostausee:











konnten wir dann heute doch noch eine schöne Runde beenden:


----------



## AnjaR (28. März 2016)

Schön Uwe, da würde man am liebsten direkt Richtung Süden fahren.


----------



## bonsai.68 (29. März 2016)

Super geschrieben Uwe, war durch Dich gerade wieder am träumen.
Pantaraexpress war das ne geile Abfahrt, aber eigentlich sind alle Trails der Hammer.
Ich war auch nicht das letzte mal dort.
Ich habe noch nie soviel Flow erlebt, auch berghoch.
Freu mich wenn wir mal richtig drüber Quatschen können.

Weiter so Uwe


----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2016)

Danke Micha. 
Das mit dem quatschen könnte ja tatsächlich am Samstag klappen.


----------



## davidhorta (31. März 2016)

Ainsa ist wirklich ein gutes Gebiet zu Biken. Da ich in Barcelona wohne und ab und zu nach Ainsa zum biken fahre, freue Ich mich sehr über eure gute Erfahrungen und empfehle ich es ohne Zweifel. 

Gruss David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (31. März 2016)

davidhorta schrieb:


> Ainsa ist wirklich ein gutes Gebiet zu Biken. Da ich in Barcelona wohne und ab und zu nach Ainsa zum biken fahre, freue Ich mich sehr über eure gute Erfahrungen und empfehle ich es ohne Zweifel.
> 
> Gruss David[/QUOTE
> 
> Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2016)

davidhorta schrieb:


> Ainsa ist wirklich ein gutes Gebiet zu Biken. Da ich in Barcelona wohne und ab und zu nach Ainsa zum biken fahre, freue Ich mich sehr über eure gute Erfahrungen und empfehle ich es ohne Zweifel.
> 
> Gruss David



Du Glücklicher

Da wohnst du aber in einer schönen Stadt und in einem schönen Land.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2016)

Komm Uwe, Alfter is auch nich sooo schlecht jetzt


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Komm Uwe, Alfter is auch nich sooo schlecht jetzt


Jau. 
Quasi das Barcelona des Westens.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau.
> Quasi das Barcelona des Westens.



aber alfter liegt doch östlich von batzelohna...

zu eurer reise:
mich erinnert die landschaft grob an die türkei, hinterland von side. nur daß dort keine, aber auch garkeine trails vorhanden waren. 
landschaftlich toll, aber sinnvoll biken war da nur was für konditionsbolzer, nichts für trailgourmets.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau.
> Quasi das Barcelona des Westens.



Na also ... Gaudi gibt's schlisselich über all 



Enrgy schrieb:


> mich erinnert die landschaft grob an die türkei, hinterland von side. nur daß dort keine, aber auch garkeine trails vorhanden waren.
> landschaftlich toll, aber sinnvoll biken war da nur was für konditionsbolzer, nichts für trailgourmets



Selber schuld wer da hin fährt !


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. April 2016)

Mal was ganz anderes: Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich einen Schraubenset herkriege? Ich meine damit eine Kiste mit Schrauben in allen Größen, Farben und Geschmacksrichtungen, die man für die Bikemontage so braucht? Auslöser für diese Frage, die mir vermutlich nicht unbedingt zuzutrauen war, ist der Umstand, dass die beiden Schrauben an der Klemme für Lenker bzw. Gabel am immer noch eher neuen Bike bereits ausgelutscht sind.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Selber schuld wer da hin fährt !



erstens hats der chef bezahlt und zweitens isses schon 11 jahre her...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2016)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich einen Schraubenset herkriege? Ich meine damit eine Kiste mit Schrauben in allen Größen, Farben und Geschmacksrichtungen, die man für die Bikemontage so braucht? Auslöser für diese Frage, die mir vermutlich nicht unbedingt zuzutrauen war, ist der Umstand, dass die beiden Schrauben an der Klemme für Lenker bzw. Gabel am immer noch eher neuen Bike bereits ausgelutscht sind.



http://www.amazon.de/EDELSTAHL-Schrauben-Fahrräder-über-Teile/dp/B004RG7UII

Ich glaube du bist aber besser beraten die Schrauben nach Bedarf nachzukaufen, dazu sind manche echt zu speziell.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. April 2016)

Naja, aber wo kriegt man das Zeug nach Bedarf? So einen richtig kompetenten Eisenwarenhandel wüsste ich gar nicht mehr hier in der Nähe, am ehesten noch Knauber. Auf jeden Fall aber Danke für den Amazon-Tipp, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Naiv, wie ich bin, habe ich bei H&S geguckt, dort gab's aber nix.

Was ich mich nebenbei auch frage: Sollte ich nicht lieber Titanschrauben nehmen? Ist ja alles Gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. April 2016)

Nach Bedarf beim Hersteller.

Mach mal ein Foto, was du genau brauchst, ggf findet sich was in der Kiste?

Btw: suche einen Dreher für zwei Schrauben, Speci vertickt die nur im Set für entspannte. 100€...   grrr

Grüße


----------



## jokomen (1. April 2016)

Toller Bericht bis jetzt Uwe ! Hast mich damit wieder direkt im Geiste mit auf die Reise genommen und bei mir ein breites Grinsen erzeugt. Danke für den netten Traum.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2016)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Sollte ich nicht lieber Titanschrauben nehmen? Ist ja alles Gewicht...



ein schnapsglas weniger wasser im rucksack hat denselben effekt, ist aber mental nicht so wirksam...


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nach Bedarf beim Hersteller.
> 
> Mach mal ein Foto, was du genau brauchst, ggf findet sich was in der Kiste?
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht ein Fall für den Wingover?


----------



## route61 (2. April 2016)

@Eifel-Litti : Ich gehe dann immer zum Bike Dealer meines Vertrauens, der enttäuscht mich selten.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. April 2016)

Thanx für die Hinweise und die angebotene Hilfe. Stimmt schon, das mit dem Gewicht, und bevor der Rucksack erleichtert wird, sollte ich selbst erst mal ein paar Kilos abbauen. Was den Erwerb von Schrauben angeht, läuft es wohl auf Amazon vs. Einzelerwerb hinaus. Ich gucke mal und wenn ich das nächste Mal aufkreuze, dann habe ich hoffentlich einen Lenker am Bike fixiert.


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2016)

"Normale" Schrauben https://www.huelden.de/lt/home.aspx in Köln oder Düren, ansonsten https://r2-bike.com/Sets oder https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Schrauben


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2016)

Wenn Du schon am Schrauben bist, gönne Dir noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. April 2016)

Habbisch und zwar den halbwegs preiswerten der Firma Würth. Als ich übrigens die Schrauben heute Vormittag gesucht habe, musste ich feststellen, dass die Dinger noch in der Lenkerklemme sind, die wiederum mitsamt Bike in der Republik zwischen mir und Alutech pendeln; oder ich habe sie gar nicht mehr. Egal, jetzt erst mal warten, dass das Rad zurückkommt und dann nach den Schrauben gucken.

Viele Grüße vom Eifel-Schussel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2016)

*Tag 7: ZZ-07 + ZZ-01*

Am siebten Tage sollte es dann endlich soweit sein.
Von unseren Freunden als beste Tour empfohlen, wollten wir doch mal schauen ob da was dran war. Obwohl, bis jetzt waren wirklich alle Touren genial, da mußte sich die Sieben aber gehörig anstrengen, um da noch heraus zu stechen.

Das Wetter spielte also schon mal mit und so lachte die Sonne schon am Morgen von dem stahlblauen Himmel:







Auffahrt durch ein schon bekanntes Tälchen (inc. Bachdurchfahrt-natürlich)

Im weiteren Verlauf sollte es in allen Belags- und Steigungskategorien weiter gehen:
Von dezent steigend auf Asphalt über schottrig steil bis zu rampig auf Trail:






wurde alles geboten. Allerdings gab es wie immer Belohnung:











Auch wenn ich die beiden Worte hier des öfteren gebrauche: EIN TRAUM

Als kleine Anekdote zur weiteren Fahrt: Der Weg führte wieder einmal kurz durch ein Flüsschen. Da wir es aber mittlerweile schon so gewohnt waren, das die Gewässer als Weg mit eingebunden werden, fuhren wir lustig weiter durch das Flussbett, bevor wir dann doch irgendwann bemerkten, das dieses Gewässer dann ausnahmsweise keine Wasserstraße war.
Nach dem kleinen Abenteuer gab es danach eine weitere Besonderheit:
Ohne Rampen auf kleinem Asphaltsträsschen verlief die weitere Auffahrt nach Oncins. Waren wir schon wieder falsch???
Aber tatsächlich nicht. 
Und oben, im verschlafenen kleinen Nest, erwartete uns auch schon ein Begrüßungskomitee:
Von einer kleinen Koppel sprang uns ein völlig losgelöster Esel vor die Räder, das uns zuerst ein wenig bange wurde.
Das Tier trötete mir ein dermaßen lautes WillkommenIAA in's Gesicht, das mir die Brille beschlagen ist.
Dann machte es ein paar Bocksprünge und galoppierte uns auf dem Sträßchen hinterher. Wir hatten einen neuen Freund gewonnen.
Da dieses kleine Örtchen tatsächlich ein Restaurant besaß, beschlossen wir die seltene Gelegenheit zu nutzen und einzukehren.
Und mit uns natürlich auch unser neuer Freund:






Das Problem war allerdings: Kaffee trinken wäre mit dem Tier ziemlich schwierig gewesen. So schloß die Wirtin unseren Esel dann kurzerhand in den anliegenden umzäunten Spielplatz.
Jungejunge, ich wußte gar nicht das Esel so traurig kucken können. Aber immerhin gab es dann zwischendurch ein paar Streicheleinheiten.
Am liebsten hätte ich ihn mitgenommen.
Aber irgendwann mussten wir unseren 4-beinigen Freund alleine lassen um die ersehnte Abfahrt unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Und die hatte mal wieder alles zu bieten:
Anfangs über einen Karrenweg an knorrigen alten Bäumen vorbei:






wurde es zwischenzeitig richtig ruppig auf steinigem Pfad, bis dann auch der Flow wiederkam:











Jede einzelne Facette dieses Abfahrtzückerchens zu beschreiben würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. Kurz gesagt: Alles was das Biken schön macht.
Zwischenzeitlich tauchte ein weiteres Dörfchen auf, welches wir zuerst fälschlicherweise für Ainsa hielten, zu kitschig, malerisch, gleich sehen hier die Orte aus.






Nach kurzem Anstieg setzte sich der Abfahrtstraum allerdings fort:

Die weiteren Bilder ohne Worte:











Und dann sollte es doch wieder so weit sein?
Der Traum war zu Ende, Ainsa fast erreicht. Aber wir wollten nicht aufwachen. Also kurz vor dem Ziel noch eine Variante von Tour ZZ-01 hinterhergeschoben und den Traum verlängert:


----------



## route61 (3. April 2016)

à Draum


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2016)

Hach.


----------



## route61 (3. April 2016)

Es gab heute auch eine Tour im Ahrtal


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2016)

Schöne Selbstironie. Erinnert mich an ein Tennisdoppel vor ein paar Jahren, als ich meinem Doppelpartner seinerzeit gleich zwei Mal einen Aufschlag voll in den Rücken gezimmert habe.


----------



## Redfraggle (3. April 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schöne Selbstironie. Erinnert mich an ein Tennisdoppel vor ein paar Jahren, als ich meinem Doppelpartner seinerzeit gleich zwei Mal einen Aufschlag voll in den Rücken gezimmert habe.



Wohl eher:wer den Schaden hat...usw.....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (4. April 2016)

Da bedanke ich mich doch glatt für die tolle Runde. Schöner Zufall, dass wir es doch mal zum Biken geschafft haben und nicht immer zum Essen... obwohl ich hätte ja wieder hunger


----------



## davidhorta (4. April 2016)

@Handlampe @Redfraggle 

Danke!


----------



## supasini (4. April 2016)

@Eifel-Litti : Schrauben bekommst du in Euskirchen bei Schumacher
http://www.bosch-professional.com/d...1/euskirchen/schumacher-industriebedarf-gmbh/
Da kannst du quasi jede beliebige Edelstahlschraube für nen guten Kurs bekommen.
Titan ist teuer, Syntace hat da m.W. immer noch das beste P/L-Verhältnis, kostet aber zwischen 3,50 und 8 €/Schraube und spart konsequent angewendet 20-30 g. (Am meisten lohnen sich hier die Schrauben am Vorbau und Bremssattel)
Wenig belastet Schrauben (Lenkerklemmen von Schalthebel und Bremsgriff und Griffen (Syntace Moto hat schon Aluschrauben!), Flaschenhalter, Klemmschrauben und Anschlagsschrauben am Schaltwerk) kann man gegen Alu tauschen, das bringt im Gewicht richtig viel
Stahl: 7,4 g/cm³
Titan: 4,5 g/cm³
Alu: 2,7 g/cm³
lg, martin


----------



## PacMan (4. April 2016)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Da bedanke ich mich doch glatt für die tolle Runde


Na sowas. Da schaue ich nach 13 Jahren noch mal hier ins Forum und sehe prompt einen Öcher Jong im Video. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit den Tomburgern - dafür sind die immer zu haben. 

Ach und Uwe: super Urlaubsbericht!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. April 2016)

Herr Supasini und alle anderen, die Hinweise gaben: mille Grazie! Jetzt habe ich kaum noch Ausreden.


----------



## heizer1980 (5. April 2016)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie klein die Welt doch sein kann und ja, macht schon Laune mit den Jungs und Mädels. Hoffe ich darf mich in Zukunft wieder mal anschließen.


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich ihn mitgenommen.



Faule Ausrede. Platz ist im kleinsten VW Bus.


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2016)

*Tag 8: Ruhetag*

Barbara und ich wollten mal einen entspannten Tag ohne Rad verbringen. Der Rest der Bande wollte natürlich wieder auf das 2Rad.
Daher jetzt nur ein kurzer Bericht zu dem 2Rad freien Tag von uns.
Rafa hatte auch hier wieder einen guten Tipp parat:
Fahrt 10 Kilometer in das Tal hinein, dann links und weitere 15 Kilometer auf einem kleinen Sträßchen. Dann kommt ihr zu einem Parkplatz und ihr seid im Nationalpark.
Hörte sich alles sehr gut an. Allerdings, was der gemeine Spanier als kleines Sträßchen bezeichnet sollte uns erst später gewahr werden.
Auf jeden Fall kann man diese paar Quadratzentimeter breite Asphaltpiste, welche da in den Fels gesprengt wurde, optimistisch gesehen als spektakulär bezeichnen.






Das Bild täuscht ein wenig, da wir hier auf einem Parkplatz standen. Normalerweise war nicht mehr als eine Fahrzeugbreite bzw. Höhe Platz auf diesem Asphaltetwas.
Aber wie schon gesagt: Landschaftlich absolut grandios:






Und tatsächlich kamen wir dann auch an dem besagten Parkplatz an.
Die weitere Geschichte ist schnell erzählt.
Eine kleine Wanderung mit ein wenig Kultur zu einer hübschen Naturkapelle






Dann weiter durch ein herrliches Tal:






Dort ein feines Plätzchen zum Rasten gesucht und gefunden:






Und ich konnte mich meinen Lieblingsmotiven widmen: Fließendes Wasser:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. April 2016)

Hammer!


----------



## Sechser (16. April 2016)

Mir fehlen die Worte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. April 2016)

Die Bilder machen mir wieder mal ganz bewusst,was für ein klasse Urlaub das war!Auch der Tag ohne Rad ein Highlight!


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2016)

Schöne Wasserspiele.

Hat schon seine Gründe, das der Canyon de Anisclo in der Saison eine Einbahnstrasse ist.




KTM Marokko Spanien 2014-239 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schöne Wasserspiele.
> 
> Hat schon seine Gründe, das der Canyon de Anisclo in der Saison eine Einbahnstrasse ist.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, Micha. Das Bild zeigt nochmal gut die Breite und den Zustand des Sträßleins.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2016)

Sieht aus wie zwischen Milzehäuschen und Dahlem ! Sowas gibts in der Eifel an jeder Ecke


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Tag 7: ZZ-07 + ZZ-01*
> 
> Am siebten Tage sollte es dann endlich soweit sein.
> Von unseren Freunden als beste Tour empfohlen, wollten wir doch mal schauen ob da was dran war. Obwohl, bis jetzt waren wirklich alle Touren genial, da mußte sich die Sieben aber gehörig anstrengen, um da noch heraus zu stechen.
> ...


Wer braucht bei so Erdbewegungen noch Moab! Danke, danke, danke für's zeigen und die Bombenberichte.... Ohne TT wäre die KBU 
ein lebenslanger Blindflug!


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Forum verfügt jetzt über Pollen- und Pandemieprophylaxe - Muffe vor Zecken war gestern!




Ordercode: Tatortreiniger.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2016)

De Pete macht heut in Phishing 4 Compliments! 

Da schmeiß ich doch spontan Anfeuerwerk in den Raum: ZeckzeckZellullitis.


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2016)

Glückwunsch an den Olli zum Bike der Woche!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


Grüße


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2016)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Die Bilder machen mir wieder mal ganz bewusst,was für ein klasse Urlaub das war!Auch der Tag ohne Rad ein Highlight!



Da hatten wir ja nicht zuviel versprochen.  Da werden wir auch noch mal hindüsen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2016)

*Tag 9: ZZ-03  *

*Einmal ummen See*

Eine Seeumrundung, immer am Wasser entlang, klingt nach entspannter Familientour. In Ainsa sieht das etwas anders aus.
Hier gehen die Seeumrundungen auch schonmal weit in's Hinterland und vor allen Dingen: Über sämtlichen Buckel, die sich da um den Stausee tummeln.

Beginnen möchte ich mit zwei Bildern von Helge:





_Helge bei seiner ersten und letzten Abfahrt an diesem Tag._





_Helge bei seiner zweiten und letzten Bachdurchfahrt an diesem Tag._

Danach war dann für Helge Schluß an diesem Tag.
Gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen entschied er sich eigentlich schon vor der Tour für die Kurzversion und fuhr daher nur über den ersten Buckel mit und verabschiedete sich dann schon bald Richtung Ainsa.
Er sollte etwas verpassen.
Nach Tomburgermanier (ohne Eins Spiel Drei) zog der Rest weiter um den See...und es sollte wieder einmal grandios werden.
Landschaftlich sowieso:






Zu der Landschaft gesellte sich dann auch die Seeschaft:






Nicht ganz unerwartet tauchte dann ganz am Ende des Stausees eine Besonderheit auf, welche wir vorher nur vom doch weitaus bekannteren Reschensee kannten.
Der Blick der Mädels geht schon in die Richtung dieser Besonderheit:






Mehr wird hier zuerst nicht verraten um den Spannungsbogen ein wenig aufrecht zu erhalten.
Die Strecke lief derweil auch gerne weit in das Hinterland in einsamste Regionen:






Und natürlich über phantastische Trails:






Bis es dann wieder auftauchte: Das spanische Fjord






Tatsächlich bewegten wir uns hier auf dem berühmten Jakobsweg nach Sentiago de Compostella. Aber weder H.P. Kerkeling noch irgend ein anderer Pilger kam uns entgegen.
Stattdessen nur traumhafte Gegend.






Und dann tauchte die Besonderheit endlich deutlich erkennbar auf:






Ok, ein wenig muß man hier auf dem Bild noch suchen. Auf dem nächsten Bild wird es dann noch besser sichtbar:






Wie auch am Reschensee ist hier mal eben ein Dorf den Fluten geopfert worden. Und so lugt jetzt nur noch trotzig der Kirchturm aus dem Gewässer. Zu lesen war dann aber auch, wenn extremes Niedrigwasser herrscht, dann kommt auch das ein oder andere Häuschen wieder zum Vorschein.






So näherten wir uns dem Staudamm:






...um ihn dann schließlich auch zu überqueren.
Hier war dann auch für die Mädels Feierabend. Sie fuhren dann über die Landstraße, ja sowas gab es hier tatsächlich auch, wieder zurück zum Startpunkt.
Ich gönnte mir die volle Dröhnung und bog wieder in das Hinterland ab.
Nach TT Manier. "Alleine kannst du es schaffen" ging es für mich jetzt wieder über die Buckel im Hinterland, dieses mal auf der Westseite des Sees.
Bei einer Pause und dem Verzehr eines Riegels wurde mir die völlige Einsamkeit dieser Gegend bewußt: Immer wieder mußte ich die Kaubewegungen stoppen, zu laut kam mir das mahlende Geräusch meiner Zähne in dieser absoluten Ruhe vor.


Hier gab es nur Natur, ok, ein paar Terassenkühe vielleicht noch:





Und einen Biker:





So langsam dämmerte es mir...und nicht nur mir, auch die Landschaft tauchte so allmählich in eine herrliche Abendstimmung ein. Mit ihr die ersten Zeichen von Zivilisation auf kegeligen Bergen:











Hier bemerkte ich auch, dass es noch ein Eckchen bis nach Ainsa war. Dieses versteckt sich nämlich hinter dem langgezogenen Grasberg auf dem obigen Bild. Das ist nämlich genau unser "Hausberg", welchen wir schon in den vorherigen Touren ausgiebig bebiked hatten.
Und genau auf Diesen sollte die Tour am Ende auch noch einmal hoch führen. Diesen Schlenker habe ich mir dann aber doch erspart, wußte ich doch das man sich die Abfahrt mit über 100 Höhenmeter mit Rad auf dem Rücken erkauften musste.
So wählte ich als Anschluß dann eine entspannte Asphaltstraßenabfahrt für einen perfekten Tag auf dem Rad.


----------



## flechte (30. April 2016)

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos !! Der Untergrund auf den Trails sieht teilweise sehr lecker aus...


----------



## Trekki (1. Mai 2016)

Die Tomburger treffen sich heute um 11h an der Martinshütte


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2016)

Schade, zu späte Info...
Grüße


----------



## Trekki (1. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn es erst spät angekündigt wurde - ist eine tolle Tour geworden. Die ganze Zeit trocken, zum Schluss fast noch einen Sonnenbrand bekommen.
Martinshütte - Schokohasentrail - Steinerberg mit ausgiebiger Einkehr - Horn - Martinshütte


----------



## sibu (1. Mai 2016)

Ich würde schwören, einen Trupp Tomburger heute im Biergarten auf der Insel Grafenwerth gesehen zu haben.

@Trekki Knie wieder ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2016)

Biergarten Grafeneerth waren Gemütlichfahrerinnen samt Begleitung... hab ich gehört


----------



## Trekki (1. Mai 2016)

Mein Knie ist gestern eine volle 7Hills Tour und heute eine einfache TT Tour gefahren ohne zu motzen. Einfach hier im Sinne von mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt. Der Kniebesitzer kann zufrieden sein


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Mai 2016)

der Trupp Tomburger wurde von mir am Steinerberghaus gestellt


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Mai 2016)

An alle, die mit TT im September ins Piemont wollen. Bitte schaut mal in die IG.
Vielleicht ist ja hier nochjemand, der gerne mit möchte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2016)

Es gibt mal wieder ein TT-Auswärtsspiel.

Guckst du hier:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15988


----------



## route61 (5. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei und  sowieso zufällig in Bendorf.


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2016)

Tolles Ding, tolles Wetter angesagt, euch viel Spaß in der Brex!


----------



## Trekki (5. Mai 2016)

TT Vatertagstour - ging voll ins Wasser
- hier nur ein TT Fuss
- bei der Steinbach ein nackter Badegast vom 5er Sprungturm

3 Defekte
- Schlauch
- Speiche
- Ameisentrail

Keine Personen verloren

1 Verfahrer


----------



## route61 (6. Mai 2016)

An der Stelle den Houverather Bach zu queren ist ganz schön mutig. Die letzten drei Male wurde ich zweimal nass. Einmal nassgespritzt, weil zu schnell, das andere mal nasser Fuß, weil zu langsam )-:
Ich empfehle 150 m weiter oben den Weg mit Brücke.


----------



## supasini (6. Mai 2016)

ich glaube, du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2016)

Der trail ist schon länger vom Forst verschönert..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2016)

Bertram, ich empfehle dir mal das Pommerbachtal .... 26mal dieses hier:






Und danach dieses hier:


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2016)

Dem Foto nach zu urteilen wird beim Pommerbach gerade mal das untere Schaltröllchen nass


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dem Foto nach zu urteilen wird beim Pommerbach gerade mal das untere Schaltröllchen nass



Du hast nicht alle Bachquerungen gesehen 
Und nach 26 Bachquerungen ist dir eigentlich auch egal ob nur das Schaltröllchen oder bis Bauchnabel alles nass ist


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und nach 26 Bachquerungen ist dir eigentlich auch egal ob nur das Schaltröllchen oder bis Bauchnabel alles nass ist


Da muss ich hin!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2016)

Du warst fast schonmal da, hättest nur ab Kaisersesch halt nicht in das wilde Tal sondern in da mehr links abbiegen müssen 
Wir haben das damals mit der Endert kombiniert,super Runde


----------



## Trekki (7. Mai 2016)

Endert hoch, Pommersbach runter. Hört sich gut an und kommt ins Fahrtenbuch für 2016. Morgen ist aber erst mal TT Auswärts in Engers dran.


----------



## Trekki (8. Mai 2016)

TT Auswärts ist ein schöner Tag geworden. Fotos folgen.


----------



## Trekki (8. Mai 2016)

Bikepark, viele Sprünge





Planung zwischendurch 





Stockspalter




Danke an Handlampe für die Ausarbeitung und Guideing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Mai 2016)

Ein supergeiler Tag auf dem Bike. Es war mir ein Fest mit euch


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2016)

was ist das da am horizont, 7gb?


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2016)

Nö, dürften die ollen Eifeler Vulkane sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Mai 2016)

Da hat der Volker Recht!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Mai 2016)

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour; hoffentlich paßt es bald wieder; und: Eine gute Zeit in der Pfalz!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Mai 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Noch einmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour; hoffentlich paßt es bald wieder; und: Eine gute Zeit in der Pfalz!



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja, war in der Tat eine super Tour. Vielen Dank an Uwe und die Helfer für das Ausarbeiten und Guiden (und Organisieren).

Ruhig Brauner ..., im Hof der Saynburg am Sayntrail (Steig)




Panne mit Aussicht auf die Vulkaneifel




Sammeln im Brexbachtal




Örtlich kurz vor der Einkehr, zeitlich weit davor (Isenburg)




Kurz:
Saynsteig mit Burg und Aussicht,
Römerturm und Limestrail,
Bikepark Bendorf,
Brexbachtal,
Kapellentrail bei Isenburg und
ungezählte Schleifen und weitere Abfahrten.

Noch kürzer:
Super Tour, super Gegend, super Trails, super Wetter, super nette Leute, super viel Spaß.


----------



## Trekki (17. Mai 2016)

TT war wieder unterwegs. Das wichtigste ist hier zu sehen


 
Wald, verblockter Weg, Knieschützer.
Insgesamt 5 Tage, davon ein Regentag.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2016)

Pfälzer Sandstein?


----------



## Trekki (17. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Pfälzer Sandstein?


Ja, Weinbiet.
Temporäres TT Hauptquartier war in Mußbach, am Fuß vom Weinbiet.


----------



## Trekki (17. Mai 2016)

Unser Häuptling hat deutliche Fortschritte beim Biken-Lernen


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2016)

....manche Videos sollten einfach nicht in's Netz.


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2016)

Noch schlimmer als ein Foto mit Schutzblech und offenen Trikot?


----------



## sibu (18. Mai 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer als ein Foto mit Schutzblech und offenen Trikot?


Jetzt wird es aber persönlich, zumindest das Schutzblech reicht bis unter die Gürtellinie


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2016)

so ähnlich waren auch die Reaktionen, als ich morgens beim Treff mit Schutzblech aufgeschlagen bin 

Nicht so schlimm - aber eine Ermahnung wert - war der fehlende Schirm an meinem Helm.
Die Stylepolizei lauert, der TT Trupp soll der ja keinen Angriffspunkt geben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2016)

Me moss och ens över sich selevs laache künne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hänge ein wenig hinterher.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von dem sehr feinen TT- Auswärtsspiel im Rhein-Westerwald:











































P.S.

Bilder vom Pfalztripp werde ich nicht posten.
Das blöde Video zeigt ja schon alles.


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2016)

Och Uwe 

Dann lasse ich die Weinprobe mal Revue passieren:
"Der Regen lässt das Gras wachsen und der Wein das Gespräch..."

Cooles (!) WE 

Grüße


----------



## route61 (26. Mai 2016)

Na wenn der Häuptling nichts postet, dann mach ich das eben. Noch etwas Salz in die Wunde streuen. Vielleicht überlegt er sich's ja.
Ich hab einfach alle Bilder und Videos chronologisch und vollständig in ein Video gepackt, den nächstbesten Musiktrack darüber, und los.
Die Musik passt leider nur zu den Hängenden Köpfen am Anfang und den ernsten Gesichtern auf dem/der Kalmit.
Und schaut Euch das Ding besser in HD an.


Es waren wahnsinnig tolle fünf Tage, auch wenn ich nur drei gefahren bin, hatte ich ich jede Menge Spaß mit Euch, sowohl auf dem Rad als auch davor und danach. Vielen, vielen Dank an das Orgateam und die Guides. Natürlich auch an die netten Mitfahrer und Meg den Schrauber im Hintergrund, den ich beinahe vergessen hätte.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2016)

Heute 11 Uhr ab der Tomburg. 
Tour Richtung Steinbach/Bad Münstereifel. 
Es werden nicht sehr viele Trails werden und wir versuchen den metertiefen Schlamm zu vermeiden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2016)

Uwe, Ameisentrail könnt ihr auslassen falls das geplant war.
Dieser Vollpfosten von Förster hat den Meterhoch mit Bäumen&Astwerk zugeworfen


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Uwe, Ameisentrail könnt ihr auslassen falls das geplant war.
> Dieser Vollpfosten von Förster hat den Meterhoch mit Bäumen&Astwerk zugeworfen



Danke Hubert. 
Haben wir schon mitbekommen.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2016)

Der Termin um 11 an der Tomburg ist gecancelt. 
Alternativ gehen wir ab 10 in Nierendorf Schlamm schippen. 
Die freiwillige Feuerwehr sucht dort Freiwillige.


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2016)

Finde ich gut, Uwe!

Grüsse


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2016)

Leider zu spät gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. Juni 2016)

Pommerbachtal

Motto bei der Planung von dem Trail: möglichst viele Furten.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Heute bin ich keine der Furten gefahren, habe immer die Brücke genommen. Es war einfach zu viel Wasser im Bach. 

Muss wiederholt werden, irgendwann im Sommer wenn es lange Zeit trocken war.


----------



## sibu (13. Juni 2016)

@Trekki Wenn ich das viele Wasser sehe, denke ich an das letzte Woche getauschte Tretlager: Fünf Monate alt, 5.000 km, hatte trotzdem schon leichtes Spiel. Beim Tausch kam mir das Rostwasser entgegen geschwappt, obwohl ich mich an keine bewusste Querung einer Furt erinnern kann. Legst du das Rad nach einer solchen Wasserschlacht anschließend trocken?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> ... Legst du das Rad nach einer solchen Wasserschlacht anschließend trocken?



nö. der fährt es trocken. ab 30kmh über 2 stunden verfliegt jede feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Trekki (13. Juni 2016)

Letzte Woche habe ich ein Paket von Bike-Komponents bekommen: u.a. 4 Innenlager. Die kosten ja nicht viel und sind schnell getauscht. 5000km ist zwar nicht viel aber noch OK.

Gestern habe ich das Wasser allerdings gemieden. Im 7. Foto ist zu sehen dass auch die Naben einiges abbekommen hätten, wenn ich durchgefahren wäre.


----------



## sibu (13. Juni 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich ein Paket von Bike-Komponents bekommen: u.a. 4 Innenlager. Die kosten ja nicht viel und sind schnell getauscht. 5000km ist zwar nicht viel aber noch OK.


Ich war da bisher verwöhnt: Das Original-Lager hat von 2009-2014 gehalten, über 40.000 km. Das zweite nur ein gutes Jahr und 13.000 km, das letzte, gerade getauschte halt nur die 5 nassen Monate. 


> Gestern habe ich das Wasser allerdings gemieden. Im 7. Foto ist zu sehen dass auch die Naben einiges abbekommen hätten, wenn ich durchgefahren wäre.


Und es bleibt nass, es schüttet gerade wieder. 

@Enrgy Trocken fahren habe ich gestern auch versucht, aber nach einer Stunde aufgegeben, und kurz drauf hörte es auf zu regnen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich war da bisher verwöhnt: Das Original-Lager hat von 2009-2014 gehalten, über 40.000 km. Das zweite nur ein gutes Jahr und 13.000 km, das letzte, gerade getauschte halt nur die 5 nassen Monate.



100% eifel - die touren des herrn schraeg

Hatte ich auch schonmal ! Bin ich wieder beim Thema: jeden Scheiss entwickelt die Bikeindustrie und mal son lapidares Bauteil vernünftig lagern und dichten, das kriegen se nicht hin !
Aber wozu auch, der gemeine Hipster fährt mit den Teilen allerhöchstens bei bestem Wetter und am liebsten eh nur zur Eisdiele. Lbensdauer ist auch uninteressant weil er sich ja eh ständig die besten Neuentwicklungen kaufen muss da er mit dem alten Ranz ja nicht mehr fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. Juni 2016)

Im Pommerbachtal gabs nicht nur Bachdurchfahrten, auch andere interessante Dinge.



Start: mit dem Zug nach Kaisersesch




Die Fahrt dorthin war sehr ruhig




Einstieg in den Trail. Schon etwas anders als gewohnt.




Dies ist der Pfad zum Einstieg (das Beton Dings hinter dem Busch)




Die Befestigung der Telefon (oder was auch immer) Leitungen auch etwas anders als gewohnt.





Passage im Mittelteil auf den wenigen Metern zwischen den Furten. Für dieses Foto habe ich mir einige Insektenstiche eingefangen.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2016)

Neid, John, Neid! Was der Betrachter sich nich' vorstellen kann ist das die Tunnelröhre mittendrin so zappenduster wird
das ein "Einlochen" inne Wasserrinne ganz große Option iss - feinet Toürchen sei dir geneidet!


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2016)

Flaute hier? Ein Kunde von mir hat fast freiwillig angeboten mit mir eine Radtour zu machen.

Hier gibt es Trails ohne Ende, liegt aber nicht gerade in vertretbarer Entfernung vom KBU Raum


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2016)

Noch einige Fotos




Das Leihrad - von einem Freund vom Kunden. War quasi ein fliegender Wechsel. Er (der Freund) kam gerade von einer Tour und hat es mir dann in die Hand gedrückt. Leider etwas zu klein, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.




Nicht alle Autos sind in einem guten Zustand. Eher wenige, das hier ist allerdings ein grober Ausreißer nach unten. Beim Taxi heute morgen konnte ich durch die geschlossene Tür nach draußen sehen: zwischen Tür und Karrosserie war ein breiter Spalt. FIAT





Mein Guide. Und Kunde.

Mal schauen, was es morgen gibt ...


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2016)

ist eigentlich staatstrauer weil messi geht und sie gegen chile verloren haben?

überfordere deinen kunden nicht! gib ihm immer das gefühl, er sei schneller als du, dann ist alles in ordnung und er unterschreibt auch weitere verträge...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Juni 2016)

Genau. Dann bringst Du ihm schonend bei, dass da noch so'n paar Leute sind, und unauffällig fragst Du, was "Auswärtsspiel" auf Spanisch heißt. Und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2016)

15h Flugzeit, davon 13h am Stück ist eine gewisse Hürde für manchen TTler. Aber ich kann ja irgend einen Defekt in der neuen Anlage einbauen, der erst in 4 Wochen auffällt. Und dann kann ich den natürlich nicht alleine beheben.

Zum Endspiel gegen Chiele: vor dem Anstoß war schon gut was los. Incl. Feuerwerk. Ich hatte mich schon auf eine laute Nacht eingestellt konnte aber dann doch bis 3h schlafen. Grund für den Lärm war aber der Sieg von irgend einem lokalen Spiel. So gesehen bin ich für das Ergebnis dankbar, die restliche Nacht war ruhig.


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2016)

Dem Häuptling nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Juli 2016)

Hat irgendwer hier Lust die Woche Abends mit mir ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen?

~Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightjumper73 (9. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend allerseits.....ist morgen jemand an der Burg?


----------



## meg-71 (10. Juli 2016)

Heute nicht an der Ruine, fahre gleich mit Kollegen nach Stromberg.

Gruß der meg


----------



## hornoc (13. Juli 2016)

Schwer was los an der Tomburg:

http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/rheinland/rettungsaktion-tomburg-106.html


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2016)

Jau, hammers auch gesehen! MIRS persönlich hätten uns mit Dichtmilch oder Ersatzschläuchen unspektakulär beholfen - aber 
für de Wehrmänners scheint ja unter Landset--7 nix zu gehen....


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juli 2016)

Heute mal wieder 11 Uhr an der Tomburg.


----------



## supasini (17. Juli 2016)

wir konnten leider nicht.



























ne schöne Jrooss aus dem Allgäu von Helge und Martin!


----------



## Handlampe (4. August 2016)

Es gibt mal wieder eine TT Ein-und  Aufsteigertour. Genauere Daten findet ihr im LMB


----------



## host (4. August 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt mal wieder eine TT Ein-und  Aufsteigertour. Genauere Daten findet ihr im LMB



Hallo,
da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Ist die Tour auch für nicht TT-Mitglieder gedacht?

Grüße
Horst


----------



## Handlampe (4. August 2016)

host schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Ist die Tour auch für nicht TT-Mitglieder gedacht?
> 
> Grüße
> Horst



Aber selbstverständlich Horst. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (4. August 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Startet jemand dieses WE in Duisburg?


----------



## GeDe (5. August 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt mal wieder eine TT Ein-und  Aufsteigertour. Genauere Daten findet ihr im LMB



Hallo Uwe,
Ich habe längere Zeit ausgesetzt, auch für Wiedereinsteiger machbar?
Dann möchte ich mich gerne anschliessen.
Frdl. Grüße
Ex-Omba


----------



## Redfraggle (6. August 2016)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> Ich habe längere Zeit ausgesetzt, auch für Wiedereinsteiger machbar?
> Dann möchte ich mich gerne anschliessen.
> Frdl. Grüße
> Ex-Omba



Bin zwar nicht der Uwe,aber klar ist das für Dich machbar!


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2016)

Sonntag: 11 Uhr Tomburg

Das Tempo dürfte entspannt werden, da Reha Patienten anwesend.


----------



## route61 (7. August 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag: 11 Uhr Tomburg
> 
> Das Tempo dürfte entspannt werden, da Reha Patienten anwesend.




 
Sehr schöne Tour heute teilweise mit Exploringcharakter. In Freisheim noch Rennradfahrer getroffen und viel Spaß gehabt 
Im Brauhaus Steinbach gabs  und 

Außer einem quietschenden Pedal bei unserem Pedalpannenspezialisten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, aber irgenjemand muss ja die Schweinekappe kriegen . Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## No Mercy (14. August 2016)

*....und nichts wird jemals wieder so sein, wie es früher einmal war!?!*

Da habe ich mir in den fast vierzehn Jahren hier im Forum tapfer meine Unschuld bewahrt, immer brav auf die Ratschläge meiner Buddies gehört und die Burg besser mal gemieden und war so doch mit meinem Leben recht zufrieden.

Bullshit, das Schiksal findet seinen Weg!

Auch heute war ich doch nur für eine nette Ausfahrt an der Ahr verabredet und bog nichtsahnend und bester Dinge auf den Parkplatz an der Martinshütte ein. Und da stand sie dann, die uniformierte Überzahl, die meine Mitfahrerin bereits durch billige Taschenspielertricks (feines Bike hast Du, schau ich fahre auch dieses Modell) umgarnt hatte. 
Man muss wissen, wann Widerstand keinen Sinn mehr macht und so ergab ich mich in mein Schicksal.

Was dabei rauskam:
- es wurde unverzüglich an der Pannenstatistik gearbeitet.
- Mitfahrer steigen bei "seeeehr schwer zu reparierenden" Pannen aus ("kümmert Euch nicht um mich, das Team muss ankommen"), um dann später plötzlich wieder kuschelnd und bester Dinge auf einer Bank aufzutauchen.
- Fluchtversuche meinerseits (besser halbtot den Hang runter und am Baum ein schnelles Ende finden) wurden unterbunden, indem man mich (war's wenigstens halbwegs elegant?) mit drei Mann einfach vom Bike hebt und hinter der Schlüsselstelle samt Bike wohlbehalten wieder absetzt.
-* der Guide* wird zum Ende mal eben auf dem Trail vergessen (großes Kino)!


Also scheinbar ein ganz normaler "TEAM TOMBURG TAG" und eins muss man den Mädels und Jungs lassen, sie wissen schon, wie Spaß im Wald aussieht!

Nur dass sich zum Ende der Ausfahrt die Anzahl der Beteiligten sogar erhöht hatte, muss wohl ein trivialer Fehler der Regie gewesen sein.

Vielen Dank für den feinen Tag, so kann man seine Unschuld verlieren. Und ein wenig Rad gefahren wurde übrigens auch noch, aber das interessiert ja eigentlich niemanden.

RIDE ON!

gruss dirk
(der dem Gegen-Besuch schon freudig erwartet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. August 2016)

Schön, dass Ihr dabei wart.


----------



## Trekki (14. August 2016)

Dirk, eine sehr glaubhafte Zusammenfassung von einem TT Tag.


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2016)

Hey Dirk. 
Du bist als TT-Ghostwriter sofort eingestellt. 
Sehr schöner Kurzbericht. 
...jaja, das Schicksal geht schon merkwürdige Wege. 
Ansonsten ist ja schon alles gesagt.

 Ach nee...hat uns auch sehr gefreut euch kennen gelernt zu haben.


----------



## route61 (15. August 2016)

War 'ne ganz schön blutige Angelegenheit gestern. Die Brombeertriebe werden kräftiger zu der Jahreszeit.
Ein Kurzvideo hätte ich noch:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. August 2016)

Action!


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. August 2016)

Tja Dirk, so kann das Schicksal zuschlagen
Aber Dein Bericht ist seeehr zutreffend
Freu mich jetzt schon aus den Gegen-Besuch.

Bis bald im Wald ✌


----------



## No Mercy (15. August 2016)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Freu mich jetzt schon aus den Gegen-Besuch.
> Bis bald im Wald ✌



Vielleicht bereits dieses Wochenende?
Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus (die Runde in Solingen macht trocken mehr Spaß) und ich habe Samstag + Sonntag Zeit.
Ansonsten kann man ja mal schauen, was der Herbst noch so an Wetter und möglichen Terminen bietet.
Könnt Ihr ja mal besprechen und Abstimmung von Tag, Zeit + Treffpunkt dann gerne auch per PN (bin nicht auf den üblichen sozialen Plattformen unterwegs).

gruß
dirk


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2016)

das tt in den wupperbergen - dürfte inzwischen auch schlappe 6 jahre her sein...


----------



## route61 (15. August 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> das tt in den wupperbergen - dürfte inzwischen auch schlappe 6 jahre her sein...


Ich hab' Dich nichtmehr auf dem Bike gesehen, seit Du Dein Liteville hast. Das ist auch schon Jahre her. Willst Du Dich nicht langsam mal wieder aufschwingen?


----------



## jokomen (16. August 2016)

Das wäre echt mal schön, den Energiegeladenen auf dem Bike bei ner Tour zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2016)

Herr Mercy in den Fängen des TT. Hat er nicht anders verdient.   Und dem Herren Enrgy geht es wohl im Moment wie mir, irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation zum Geländeradeln.


----------



## jokomen (16. August 2016)

Kann ich bei Dir verstehen. Du musst ja erst Deine geflashten Erlebnisse mit dem Mopped verarbeiten.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. August 2016)

Also, wenn das Wetter passt und der Herr Merci uns durch die Wupperberge führt, dann wäre am Sonntag dafür.


----------



## route61 (17. August 2016)

Also halten wir mal Sonntag 11:00 Uhr im Bergischen Land in der Nähe von oder in Solingen fest. "No Merci" bestimmt den genauen Treffpunkt.


----------



## jokomen (17. August 2016)

Wenn das für uns passt kommen wir auch mal vorbei schauen, das wird bestimmt fein. Die Creme de la Creme


----------



## No Mercy (17. August 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,
kann es sein, dass hier gerade etwas Druck aufgebaut wird?


jokomen schrieb:


> das wird bestimmt fein. Die Creme de la Creme


Oh je, ich will doch nur biken!

Da ich mir der hohen Verantwortung natürlich schon bewusst bin (kann ich das hinterher bei Gefallen dann eigentlich in meinem Lebenslauf erwähnen?), habe ich heute nachmittag bei Kaiserwetter die Runde, zusammen  mit Carmen, schnell noch einmal durchgefegt. Da sie sich zwischendrin feixend ins Gebüsch geworfen hat, scheint die Streckenauswahl soweit zu passen.

Also, hier geht’s hin:

*Glüder, bis der Mundwinkel das Ohrläppchen erreicht*

So, 11:00 Uhr
Glüder - Grill / Miniaturgolfplatz, Glüder 4, 42659 Solingen
(Großer Parkplatz am Grill, ruhig durch die Schranke fahren, da wir dort auch einkehren, gibt es Ausfahrttickets)

Was noch zu sagen wäre (irgendwas ist ja immer):
Ich habe einfach alles, wo ich gerne spielen gehe, mal miteinander verbunden, deshalb gibt es Auffahrten auf Asphalt und das sogar teilweise zweifach, nur damit sich niemand später beschwert

Die Runde macht nur Spaß, wenn es _nicht regnet_, auch wenn ich eigentlich eine Affinität zu Schlamm habe.
Noch sieht es für Sonntag recht hoffnungsvoll aus, falls es aber doch anders kommt, werde ich Samstagabend / Sonntag morgen absagen. Dann wird es halt auf den goldenen Herbst verschoben.

Da man sich in unserem Alter gerne mal untenrum verkühlt und ich nicht den Ausfall von Mitfahrern verantworten will, darf ich Euch bitten, die Schoner dabei zu haben.

Hoffentlich klappt es!
gruß
dirk


----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. August 2016)

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann, das klingt alles ausgesprochen lecker. Allen Mitfahrern wünsche ich mega Spaß.


----------



## Trekki (18. August 2016)

Bin dabei, unklar ist nur noch wie ich hinkomme und wieder nach Hause komme. Eine Rück-Mitfahrgelegenheit Solingen -> Bonn würde ich annehmen. Für's hinkommen kann mir keiner helfen.


----------



## route61 (18. August 2016)

Bin dabei. Könnte jemand von EU mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2016)

Auch von TÜRK?


----------



## route61 (20. August 2016)

route61 schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Könnte jemand von EU mitnehmen.


Sorry, mir ist etwas dazwischengekommen (Besuch). Kann leider doch nicht mitkommen . Mir bleibt noch die Hoffnung, dass die Tour aufgrund des Wetters verschoben wird 
Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.


----------



## No Mercy (20. August 2016)

Da der Wetterbericht momentan so zuverlässig ist, wie früher die km/HM - Angaben bei Hernn Sonntags Ausfahrten (konnte heute Nachmittag bei schönster Sonne in den Düsseldorfer Wäldern fahren), werde ich morgen auf jeden Fall starten.
Ein paar Regentropfen sollen nicht stören, dafür ist der Untergrund viel zu trocken. Sollte es doch zu dolle werden, wartet der Glüder Grill jederzeit mit Kaffee+Waffeln, Bier+Pommes. Falls es Euch für die lange Anreise zu unsicher ist, kein Thema, dann gibt's im Herbst halt einen neuen Termin.
Schönen Abend noch!
gruß
dirk
(falls jemand zur Sicherheit meine Mobilnummer möchte, gerne per PN)


----------



## Trekki (21. August 2016)

@No Mercy , danke für den schönen Tag. Das Wetter ist zwar pünktlich um 11h schlecht geworden, die Alternative im Ahrtal hat's gebracht.
Akropolis, Schwedenkreuz, Kinderwagentrail, Spielplatztrail, Schrock links und viele Sonntag-Geschichten. Alles staubtrocken und sonnig.


----------



## No Mercy (21. August 2016)

He, he, he,
ich bin doch an der sonnigen Ahr (besser, als morgens im verregneten Solingen Kaffee trinken) nur hinterher gefahren.
Also Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!

Nur Vorsicht,
ich musste heute lernen, dass man im Team Tomburg mit Lob nicht sooooo gut umgehen kann.
Da hatte ich unterwegs meine Freude über die bisherige, sehr schicke Wegführung, das Leben und den ganzen Rest noch nicht ganz ausgesprochen, wurde mir als Antwort am Jagdhaus Rech schnell mal der direkte Anstieg zum Steinerberg präsentiert.
Warum hab' ich nicht die Schnauze gehalten?

Also, da ich in Zukunft noch mal mitgenommen werden möchte, fand ich's so "mittelgut" !

Die Glüder Runde ist somit nur verschoben, bis bald!
gruß
dirk


----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2016)

heute war doch sowieso talsperrenlauf um die seng, da dürfte es dort ungemütlich voll gewesen sein!
dem kackwetter hier fernzubleiben war also nicht die schlechteste idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (21. August 2016)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Also, da ich in Zukunft noch mal mitgenommen werden möchte, fand ich's so "mittelgut" !
> 
> Die Glüder Runde ist somit nur verschoben, bis bald!


Ich freue mich auf beides.
An der Tarnung meiner orangen Trikots muss ich noch arbeiten ...

Mein neues Fully hat zum ersten mal etwas gröberes unter die Stollen bekommen und war wirklich brav. Das Hinterrad klebte förmlich am Boden, mein Hardtail ist da mit mehr mini-Airtimes unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mein neues Fully....



Wa ? Wo ? Lass ma guckn !
Wirst doch nich etwa noch abchillen auf die alten Tage oder?


----------



## Trekki (22. August 2016)

Bei mir gab's eine Invasion von neuen Rädern. Eines gesponsort von einem Autofahrer, der mich umgenietet hat und eines als Jobrad.


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. August 2016)

Na, das war ja was. In Solingen strömender Regen und ans biken nicht zudenken. Dann wurde ins Ahrtal gefahren und da war alles staubtrocken.


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. August 2016)

Dirk, sooooo schlimm war es mit uns nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## jokomen (22. August 2016)

Wäre ich doch mal mit zur Ahr...... Wenn ich auf dem Bild die Sonne so sehe, werde ich schon richtig neidisch ! 
An der unflowigen Kurventechnik muss der Herr No Mercy aber noch arbeiten.  Dort die Kurve außen rechts anfahren und den Schwung mitnehmen, ist schneller. Er wollte sich aber bestimmt nur der technischen Herausforderung stellen.


----------



## No Mercy (22. August 2016)

jokomen schrieb:


> Dort die Kurve außen rechts anfahren und den Schwung mitnehmen, ist schneller. Er wollte sich aber bestimmt nur der technischen Herausforderung stellen.



ne, da hockte ein Bilderknipser im Weg, ging so aber auch!

Ja, man musste sich durchaus mehrfach kneifen, um zu glauben bei was für ein "Wetterchen" wir da unterwegs waren!
gruß
dirk


----------



## Trekki (22. August 2016)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass wir es richtig haben krachen lassen - KOM auf dem Schwedenkopf Trail


----------



## route61 (23. August 2016)

Ich freue mich, dass Ihr an die Ahr gefahren seid und dort auch schönes Wetter hattet. Besonders, weil die ursprünglich geplante Tour dann später stattfindet (wenn ich hoffentlich auch Zeit habe).


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. August 2016)

Team Tomburg testete gestern neue Sportart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. August 2016)

Fehlt noch der Name: Ballen-Biken? Bike-Balle(r)n? Heuken (Heu-Biken)? Down-Heuen? Bitte übernehmen die Erfinder das Weitere (Patentanmeldung, Beantragung der Anerkennung als olympische Disziplin etc.). Grüsse aus dem Dschungel (nach soeben abgeschlossenem Clowns-Frühstück)


----------



## route61 (24. August 2016)

strawbaling wäre das Naheliegendste aber das ist ja zu banal. Wie wäre es mit balehopping balejumping, oder strawing?


----------



## shmee (25. August 2016)

Da fehlt der Enduro-bezug für den Hype, ich würde also Strawduro oder sowas vorschlagen.


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2016)

für enduro fehlt aber vor allem eines: der bart


----------



## sibu (25. August 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt mal wieder eine TT Ein-und  Aufsteigertour. Genauere Daten findet ihr im LMB


Die kompletten 4-5 Stunden (inklusive Einkehr?) sind mir zu lang - kommt man bei einer der Abfahrten in die Nähe der Ahr, so dass ich vorher zurück fahren könnte?


----------



## Pete04 (29. August 2016)

Hallo, verbliebene (vermeintlich analoge) TTler - bitte mal ein Like zum Video der Woche, die Älteste war fleissig!
LG, der Pete


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2016)

Wir hatten gestern viel Spaß im Ahrtal. 
Ok, mit wir meine ich jetzt hauptsächlich die anwesenden Tomburger und Corina, Arbeitskollegin von Barbara. Der Rest der Truppe wirkte eher gelangweilt. 
Ich glaube, ich werde keine Touren mehr öffentlich ausschreiben....


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. August 2016)

Oh, das klingt aber besorgniserregend. Was war los bzw. nicht los?


----------



## KasparZimmer (29. August 2016)

Also für mich war alles gut! Es war die angekündigte einfache Tour, genau das was ich bei dem Wetter wollte.
Ich hatte auch Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2016)

Genau war so angekündigt und sinnvoll hätte ich Zeit gehabt wäre ich auch mitgefahren! Und durch die Ausschreibung war auch recht klar welche Trails unter die Stollen genommen werden sollten.... In dem Gebiet werde ich morgen auch noch mal eine Runde fahren, und auch einige mir unbekannte Wege mit einbinden...


----------



## Redfraggle (30. August 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern viel Spaß im Ahrtal.
> Ok, mit wir meine ich jetzt hauptsächlich die anwesenden Tomburger und Corina, Arbeitskollegin von Barbara. Der Rest der Truppe wirkte eher gelangweilt.
> Ich glaube, ich werde keine Touren mehr öffentlich ausschreiben....



Dabei sind Tomburger nicht zum Spaß auf'm Rad!


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2016)

Danke, Barbara! Wir brennen Bremsscheiben ein in Waden....




wobei mich die klare Signatur der Lüftungslöcher echt positiv überrascht hat...tat ja doch eher flächig brennen....aber wir haushalten
doch nitt über *A*pendix, Piermont, Finale bis *Z*um Teufel wo simmers hier um ums Spassverweigerern zu unterwerfen....im Nachhinein
meine ich selbst über ett schmerzhafte Branding einen gewissen Flow verspürt zu haben... 
LMB is IS-Resistance, so schnell können die garnitt ihr Pulver verpacken....


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2016)

Ortsdurchfahrt Walportzheim ist ab heute bis nächstes Jahr gesperrt, Wanderparkplatz ist nur über Umleitung erreichbar, statt links nach walportzheim rechts Richtung Weinberge abbiegen ...


----------



## meg-71 (31. August 2016)

Danke für die Info.

Gruß der meg


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2016)

War da heut zu Fuß unterwegs morgens noch ganz normal mal drauf gefahren.... Und dann wo kommt die Baustelle jetzt her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2016)

Die Freiwillige will wohl mittem Feuerwehrfest innet Guinessbuch! 90 Tage keine Brände, jau, datt saufen mir zu Ende!


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2016)

Ne Verschönerung Ortskern ...


----------



## flechte (2. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern viel Spaß im Ahrtal.
> Ok, mit wir meine ich jetzt hauptsächlich die anwesenden Tomburger und Corina, Arbeitskollegin von Barbara. Der Rest der Truppe wirkte eher gelangweilt.
> Ich glaube, ich werde keine Touren mehr öffentlich ausschreiben....



....das fänd ich schade! Ich find wir hatten eine schöne Ausfahrt und haben im Marienthaler Kloster super nett gesessen ! Also von meiner Seite jedenfalls nochmal vielen Dank !


----------



## jokomen (3. September 2016)

Hey ihr Stollenquäler,
ein Foto von mir ist als Vorschlag zum Foto des Tages eingestellt worden. Wenn es gefällt, würde ich mich über einen Stern sehr freuen.


----------



## Trekki (7. September 2016)

Einige Tage ohne Fotos? Ich war 2 Tage unterwegs und habe vieles gesehen.



Da gab's Wege durch die Felder und



Wälder.

Aber auch auf


 


auf einer ehemaligen Bahnstrecke und



durch Tunnel und




über Brücken.




An der Lieser entlang und



 
Blick auf Burgen.

Streckendaten im nächsten Teil ...


----------



## Trekki (7. September 2016)

Streckendaten?
Ist ganz einfach: erst gen süden durch die Eifel und hoch in den Hunsrück. Danach nach osten bis zum Rhein.



 
Tag 1



 
Tag 2



 
Das Höhenprofil am ersten Tag war schon heftig. Der Anstieg ab km 145 mit 2 dicken Taschen am Gepäckträger ... uff.



 
Der zweite Tag war dagegen entspannter.
Summe: 250km, 3700 Höhenmeter

Lustiges von unterwegs folgt ...


----------



## Trekki (7. September 2016)

Interessantes von unterwegs.

Sehr intessant meine erste Begegnung mit Hünsrückern. Also Menschen von dort.



 


Ich war gerade über die Mosel gekommen und der letzte Antstieg noch zu fahren. Eisdiele!! Meine Bestellung "Spaghettieis". Antwort: "die Chefin ist nicht da". Mein zweiter Versuch: "Banana Split". Antwort: "die Chefin kommt in 30min. Ich kann nur normale Sachen".

Der Zugverkehr


 

 


Bis vor einigen Jahren fuhr hier noch ein Zug. Laut Wiki https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunsrückquerbahn soll diese Strecke ab 2016 reaktiviert werden und mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 10 .. 20 km/h befahren werden.





Radweg - ohne Kommentar



 


Römer am Wegesrand


Die Hunsrücker nehmen es aber mit der Stromerzeugung sehr ernst.



Hier der Fuß von einem Windrad. Auf der A61 habt Ihr sicherlich schon diese Kraftwerke gesehen.



 Hier habe ich die mal in einem Panoramabild markiert. Das ist aber nur einer von vielen Windparks.



 


Poser im TT Trikot auf dem Stroh und in der Burg Baldenau


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. September 2016)

Schöner Bericht aus einem fernen Land. Du kommst echt rum.


----------



## Trekki (8. September 2016)

In Rheinböllen kam ich für 3min tatsächlich ins Grübeln, ob ich von der geplanten Strecke abweichen soll ...



 
... habe aber dann doch die Trekkingrad-taugliche Abfahrt zum Rhein genommen. Siehe ab km 70 im Höhenprofil


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. September 2016)

Thomas unterwegs in den Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (8. September 2016)




----------



## Daywalker74 (8. September 2016)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus den letzten 2 Wochen , die ich in den Alpen verbracht habe.

Grüße aus Sölden


----------



## sibu (8. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Einige Tage ohne Fotos? Ich war 2 Tage unterwegs und habe vieles gesehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 526877


Achtung, die "6" heißt höchstens 60 km/h! Also langsam fahren ! 

Bis Simmern bin ich noch mit dem Zug auf Klassenfahrt gefahren, über die noch bis Emmelshausen befahrene Steilstrecke von Boppard. Die Windräder kannst du auch von näher "genießen": Der Hunsrückkamm vom Idarkopf ostwärts ist zumindest beim heutigen Wetter noch von der Löwenburg aus zu sehen. Und: Warum zerlegst du eine Tagesfahrt in zwei Kurzstrecken? Bei deiner Kondition wäre das doch in einem Rutsch möglich !


----------



## Trekki (8. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Warum zerlegst du eine Tagesfahrt in zwei Kurzstrecken? Bei deiner Kondition wäre das doch in einem Rutsch möglich





Wie hätte ich sonst so ein Bett genießen können?


----------



## sibu (8. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 527009
> Wie hätte ich sonst so ein Bett genießen können?


Nicht wie, sondern mit wem?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Nicht wie, sondern mit wem?



bei dem Bett dürfte der Kreis der im Frage kommenden nicht übermäßig groß sein ... ;-)

Aber: Coole Tour!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2016)

Trekki 19er Schnitt auf der Tour! Hut ab!


----------



## Trekki (9. September 2016)

Ist das Tempo für die Ü50er mit echt schweren Rad.  Die Nachtpause hatte ich nicht 100% eingeplant und daher einiges an Klamotten für die Fahrt in die Nacht hinein mitgenommen.

Das Beste: meine Knie haben sich nicht beschwert.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2016)

Na ja für Trekkies vielleicht... Andere fahren nen 10er Schnitt und brauchen 3 Wochen ? Mir haben 190km mit ohne hm auf Lochplattenwegen gereicht  hatte aber auch übernachtungsmaterial inkl. Zelt und Küche dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2016)

Wir wollen morgen um 10.15 Uhr eine trailige Tour ab Bad Kreuznach fahren.


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2016)

Ärjsch spontan, leven Uwe!


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2016)

Das Nahetal lohnt sich absolut zum biken. 
Wenn man auf Tour dann auch noch ein paar Locals trifft, die Einem die Zückerchen zeigen: PERFEKT. 
Ein toller Tag auf dem Bike.


----------



## sibu (19. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Nahetal lohnt sich absolut zum biken.
> Wenn man auf Tour dann auch noch ein paar Locals trifft, die Einem die Zückerchen zeigen: PERFEKT.
> Ein toller Tag auf dem Bike.


Nahetal rund um Rheingrafenstein und Rotenfels? Schöne Gegend. Ich war da mal mit meiner Frau spazieren und habe sehnsüchtig den Reifenspuren hinterher geschaut. Seitdem bin da auf dem Weg in die Pfalz nur noch unten an der Nahe und Alsenz vorbei gefahren.


----------



## No Mercy (19. September 2016)

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren,
falls es kommenden Sonntag (25.09.16) trocken bleibt und für Euch in den Kalender passt. würde ich anbieten, es in Solingen noch einmal zu versuchen.
gruß
dirk


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2016)

Misst... Das und das Folge We bin ich raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (21. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Sonntag in Solingen - Glüder unterwegs, wer mag, kommt dazu: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16187

gruß
dirk


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. September 2016)

Hi Dirk!

Kann leider nicht, Auto hat ein Lagerschaden und darf nicht mehr auf längere Strecken.

Daher biete ich am Sonntag eine Tour in unserer Gegend an.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## route61 (22. September 2016)

Hallo Dirk,

bei mir ist es leider genauso, wie bei Sven (delphi1507). Gerne ein andermal.


----------



## flechte (22. September 2016)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin Sonntag in Solingen - Glüder unterwegs, wer mag, kommt dazu: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16187
> 
> gruß
> dirk


Bin in Luxemburg. Wäre ein anderes Mal auch gern in Glüder dabei - vieleicht bissle früher ausschreiben?!


----------



## No Mercy (22. September 2016)

die Trails laufen dort ja nicht weg, oder werden durch häufigeres fahren abgenutzt. Also dann, Auf einen neuen Versuch im Goldenen Oktober. Leider erlaubt mein Job mir keine Vorplanng von mehr als einer Woche.
Wir bekommen das hin, da bin ich mir sehr sicher und wo man das TT jetzt schon mehrere Jahre nicht mehr in "unserer Gegend" gesehen hat, kommt es auf ein paar Wochen nun auch nicht an!

@flechte 
Diese WE passte es mir mit der Anfahrt nicht, aber ein anderes Mal bin ich im Müllertal mit dabei!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2016)

HuHu, hochgeschätzte Tommburgers! Dezente Anfrage ob diesseits WhatsApp hier nochmal mehr Bildinfo folgen könnte,
ett war immer eine Messlatte für die "Daheimgebliebenen"! Gracie Mille!!! Ein Wurm vor dem Herrn....


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2016)

bin unterwegs, heute morgen Blick aus dem Hotel



 
Das einzige Bild im ersten Hotelzimmer von dieser Woche.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. September 2016)

Was issn das fürn Hotel?


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2016)

Oben

Das Hotel im Bild unten war schon sehr speziell. Ich war quasi erster Gast überhaupt, das Hotel hatte gerade an dem Tag eröffnet als ich angekommen bin. Das Konzept von dem Hotel ist: laute Musik in der Lobby. Auch beim Frühstück, welches in der Lobby angeboten wird. Auf den Tischen steht noch ungewöhnliche Deko herum wie z.B. eine mechanische Schreibmaschine. Das Personal spricht nur englisch und ist hat viele Tatoos.
Da muss ich nicht nochmals hin. Einen zum Wandbild passenden Service habe ich nicht bekommen. Der "nicht Stören" Türhänger ist auch ganz nett


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2016)

Danke, John!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (22. September 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Danke, John


Für Dich lege ich mich gerne ins Zeug.


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2016)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Da muss ich nicht nochmals hin....



no country for old men...


----------



## sibu (23. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531151
> bin unterwegs, heute morgen Blick aus dem Hotel


 Das sind ja Aussichten! Geht es noch ins Elbsandsteingebirge?


----------



## Trekki (23. September 2016)

nein. nur Arbeiten


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2016)

Ein schönes Ründchen hat der Bruder da heute rund um das Sahrbachtal zusammen gestellt:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. September 2016)

sieht supi aus. Und das Wetter war ja wohl ein Traum, oder?


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2016)

Das war wirklich ein toller Tag heute.
Danke an meine Mitfahrer.
Sehr schöne Bilder Herr Handlampe

Aber hätte mir doch gerne den ein oder anderen Mitfahrer gewünscht. Aber viele in Urlaub oder anders verhindert.
Ist halt auch nicht mehr viel los hier im Forum. Schade schade.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2016)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ist halt auch nicht mehr viel los hier im Forum. Schade schade.



Das sehe ich anders ! Wer mal über den Tellerrand schaut der sieht das hier noch einiges los ist z.B. bei den Opladener, Hennefern oder den gemütlichen Siebengebirglern. Manni belebt ständig sein Eifel Summits, Pete sein JFFR und sonst gibt's hier auch immer wieder was zu lesen. Im LMB hatte man am Wochenende eine gute Auswahl an Touren wo man hätte mitfahren können. TT is halt auch nich mehr Nabel der Welt.
Vielleicht ist "nichts los" der Eindruck den das TT momentan hinterlässt, ( wobei der Trekki ja die TT Fahne immer noch hoch hält ) könnte dran liegen das sich Leute anders orientieren oder über andere Kanäle austauschen ( WhatsApp, Fratzenbuch etc. ) ... also Mund abputzen, aufstehen und wieder die Bildas reinhauen, Uwe hat ja gut vorgelegt mit den Bildern aus dem schönen Sahrbachtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (26. September 2016)

Wenn schon Bilder aus dem Hotelzimmer, 8. Stockwerk in die Fußgängerzone als "Fahne hochhalten" durchgeht, ist an der Kritik von daywalker74 etwas dran. Ich würde dies aber nicht nur schwarz/weiss sehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2016)

Da waren schliesslich ja auch zuletzt Bilder mit bikenden Menschen dabei .....


----------



## sun909 (26. September 2016)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das war wirklich ein toller Tag heute.
> Danke an meine Mitfahrer.
> Sehr schöne Bilder Herr Handlampe
> 
> ...



Tja, wenn whstsapp der Nabel der Welt im TT-Universum ist, muss man sich nicht wundern...

Vielleicht auch mal an die eigene Nase packen?

Grüße


----------



## sibu (26. September 2016)

Tja, erst Netnews (wer kennt noch das Fido-Netz?), dann das Forum, jetzt Whatsapp. Der Fortschritt lässt sich nicht aufhalten. Hauptsache, man kann noch mit dem Rad fahren

@Handlampe Schöne Bilder aus einer schönen Gegend! Hochthürmen, Sahrbachtalweg, Martinsweg, ... und alles gar nicht mal so weit weg.

Andere Gegend, andere Frage: Ich wollte im Oktober in die Pfalz und die 240 nur auf Asphalt werden irgendwann öde. Da einige Tomburger dort schon mal im Trainingslager waren, frage ich hier mal. Am Eschkopf-Turm vorbei ist eine offizielle MTB-Strecke: Kann man die noch mit Trekker und leichtem Gepäck fahren? Als Referenzstrecke nenne ich mal im 7Gebirge die Breiberge oder den Honnefer Graben, die ich mit der Ausrüstung noch fahre.


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2016)

Es wird jetzt sehr OT aber Fido musste ich in Wikipedia nachlesen. Dort steht


----------



## shmee (26. September 2016)

Also ich finde ja, hier wird immer wieder schön gepostet und im wie auch abseits des TT-Threads lese ich immer gern mit. Die Tour im Sahrbachtal sieht echt schön aus, tolle Bilder Uwe  Hätte ich auch lieber gemacht, als 12h im Auto zu sitzen.

Dafür waren 2 TTler mit 2 nicht-TTlern am Tag davor im "freien Fall" am Gardasee unterwegs. Schee war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (26. September 2016)

Super, steht bei mir auch auf der Liste! Jetzt mal ehrlich, wieviel vom Freien Fall ist denn fahrbar? Bin das bisher immer nur gewandert, mir fehlt ein Stück, dass ich beim wandern immer auslasse.


----------



## sun909 (26. September 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Super, steht bei mir auch auf der Liste! Jetzt mal ehrlich, wieviel vom Freien Fall ist denn fahrbar? Bin das bisher immer nur gewandert, mir fehlt ein Stück, dass ich beim wandern immer auslasse.



Hi,
wir haben sicher 5-6 Stellen nicht gepackt, da zu Harakiri oder über unser Level hinausgehend. Ist halt teils S3(+)...

Aber man braucht ja noch was für nächstes Jahr 

Allerdings wäre ich persönlich ohne die gute Absicherung durch die Mitfahrer vieles nicht gefahren; einmal hatte der Chris mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes an den Eiern und hat damit meinen Abflug verhindert 

Also definitiv nix für eine schlechte Tagesform, Halbfeuchtes Wetter oder für alleine...

Grüße

PS: Tour gestern hätte mich auch gereizt, schöne Fotos, aber auch auf 4-Rädern unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2016)

Ist das denn der berühmt/berüchtigte Dalco?

Da hat mich damals schon die Beschreibung vom Herrn Moser zurück gehalten, das Mörderteil zu fahren...und im Alter ist meine Fahrtechnik nicht wirklich besser geworden.


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
Der Trail heißt Freefall.
So sieht die Abfahrt aus der Entfernung aus!


----------



## sun909 (26. September 2016)

Uwe:
Ist der 404/404a/405 und kommt unterhalb St. Barbara raus.

Grüße

PS: Manfred war schneller


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2016)

nee uwe, der dalco geht nach limone. das hier ist direkt über riva. 
fährt den dalco überhaupt noch wer? ich mein, der ist doch sicher viel zu einfach im vergleich zu der echten kloppern...
andererseits, mit nem bike und klamotten aus der moser zeit würde das sicher fur große augen sorgen


----------



## Konfuzius (26. September 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom "freien Fall":


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2016)

....soviel zum Thema "Im Forum is nix mehr los"


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. September 2016)

Und, der Weg ist auch echt genial zum Wandern! Kann man als tolle Runde ab Foci machen. Gibt am 405 sogar noch zwei Varianten, die man fahren/wandern kann und zwischendrin immer tollste Ausblicke auf den See. Oben sogar eine Quelle mit Sitzbänken.
Und das Beste: selbst wenn Pfingsten in Riva der Bär steppt hab ich noch kein mal auf dem Weg mehr als ein Dutzend Leute getroffen. Nur das Stück 404 bis zur Abzweigung des 404A fehlt mir noch, das hat bisher in keine Wanderung reingepasst. 
Leider waren wir jetzt schon zwei Jahre nicht mehr in Arco, sonst wäre ich da schon mit dem Rad gewesen.

Toll gemacht und tolle Bilder, Danke!!!


----------



## supasini (26. September 2016)

ich frage mich gerade, ob mich das beruhigen oder verängstigen soll, dass ich euch so viel schieben und sichern sehen...
sieht aber geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. September 2016)

Boah ey, was für Hammerhänge. Respekt, Jungs, allergrößten Respekt.


----------



## sun909 (26. September 2016)

...Weg ist Liteville 101/301 tauglich, Sini... 

Die o.g. schwierigen Stellen waren da noch nicht dabei, die hat glaub ich der Konfuze im Bild?

Vom Ausblick neben Pasubio und Altissimo (über den Wolken, yeah!) definitiv eines der Highlights der letzten Woche!

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (26. September 2016)

Schön daß ihr alle heile zurück seid!


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn whstsapp der Nabel der Welt im TT-Universum ist, muss man sich nicht wundern...
> 
> Vielleicht auch mal an die eigene Nase packen?
> 
> Grüße




...die Tour war öffentlich ausgeschrieben, Carsten.


----------



## sun909 (26. September 2016)

Ändert leider nix dran in meinen Augen...

Je weniger TT für neue Leute erlebbar ist (>90% der Touren über WA in nur (ab-)geschlossener Gruppe) und eher mit "schnell/heftig" verknüpft wird (=Hörensagen), desto weniger Leute gehen das Risiko ein, auf einer dann mal ausgeschriebenen Tour "verheizt" zu werden.

Was sicherlich nicht heißt, die Fam. W. muss wöchentlich was ausschreiben, gibt es doch genügend ortskundige Mitfahrer, die auch mal einen TT-Termin ins LMB stellen könnten.

Taugt aber sicherlich nicht als Diskussionsthema hier im Forum und war in der von dir zitierten Form eher sehr salopp und provokant von mir formuliert.

Grüsse


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2016)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schön daß ihr alle heile zurück seid!



hatten doch schoner an, konnte nix passieren...


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Andere Gegend, andere Frage: Ich wollte im Oktober in die Pfalz und die 240 nur auf Asphalt werden irgendwann öde. Da einige Tomburger dort schon mal im Trainingslager waren, frage ich hier mal. Am Eschkopf-Turm vorbei ist eine offizielle MTB-Strecke: Kann man die noch mit Trekker und leichtem Gepäck fahren? Als Referenzstrecke nenne ich mal im 7Gebirge die Breiberge oder den Honnefer Graben, die ich mit der Ausrüstung noch fahre.



Ich kenne persönlich nur den Eckkopf nebst zugehörigem Turm. Und von diesem kenne ich 2 Abfahrten. Die Eine Richtung Wachtenburg ist Pfälzerwald untypisch extrem flowig, also auch durchaus für dein Treckingrädchen geeignet. die Zweite, Richtung Kurpfalzpark, ist schon eher PW like, also etwas ruppiger und an manchen Stellen auch etwas steiler, also eher nicht TR geeignet.


----------



## sibu (27. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> > Andere Gegend, andere Frage: Ich wollte im Oktober in die Pfalz und die 240 nur auf Asphalt werden irgendwann öde. Da einige Tomburger dort schon mal im Trainingslager waren, frage ich hier mal. Am Eschkopf-Turm vorbei ist eine offizielle MTB-Strecke:
> 
> 
> Ich kenne persönlich nur den Eckkopf nebst zugehörigem Turm. Und von diesem kenne ich 2 Abfahrten. Die Eine Richtung Wachtenburg ist Pfälzerwald untypisch extrem flowig, also auch durchaus für dein Treckingrädchen geeignet. die Zweite, Richtung Kurpfalzpark, ist schon eher PW like, also etwas ruppiger und an manchen Stellen auch etwas steiler, also eher nicht TR geeignet.


Danke, nur ist der Eckkopf != Eschkopf. Letzerer ist an der B48 südlich vom Johanniskreuz der östlichste Punkt der Tour rund um Rodalben, ersterer nähe Deidesheim ...


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke, nur ist der Eckkopf != Eschkopf. Letzerer ist an der B48 südlich vom Johanniskreuz der östlichste Punkt der Tour rund um Rodalben, ersterer nähe Deidesheim ...



Ah, Ok. Den Eschkopf kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (28. September 2016)

"Am Eschkopf-Turm vorbei ist eine offizielle MTB-Strecke: Kann man die noch mit Trekker und leichtem Gepäck fahren?"

@sibu : Ich denk das kannst Du.  Die schwierigen Stellen, die ich in der Gegend kenne, finde ich auf Deiner Tourenkarte garnicht, da nicht eingezeichnet.

Sieht dennoch lecker aus. Ganz viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## sibu (28. September 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> "Am Eschkopf-Turm vorbei ist eine offizielle MTB-Strecke: Kann man die noch mit Trekker und leichtem Gepäck fahren?"
> 
> @sibu : Ich denk das kannst Du.  Die schwierigen Stellen, die ich in der Gegend kenne, finde ich auf Deiner Tourenkarte garnicht, da nicht eingezeichnet.
> 
> Sieht dennoch lecker aus. Ganz viel Spaß im Wald!


Danke für die Info. 

Die Tour muss ich nun leider auf Ende Oktober verschieben. Ich habe eine Katze überfahren (Nicht Lachen!): Sie kam, von einer anderen Katze verfolgt, mit einem Riesensatz seitlich aus dem Gebüsch direkt vors Vorderrad. Ich habe Abschürfungen an Schulter, Hüfte und Prellungen, beim Rad war das Vorderrad um 180° Grad umgeschlagen. Das Schicksal der Katze habe ich nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2016)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Trekki (28. September 2016)

Gute Besserung und schade um die Tour. Der Oktober 2016 ist immer noch Spätsommer.


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2016)

Am Wochenende hatte ich 2 gefragt, wohin ich von Frankfurt aus fahren soll. Beide haben unabhängig von einander die gleiche Antwort gegeben: Feldberg.

Die Antwort war sehr gut, zum Dank hier einige Fotos



Frankfurts Stadtgrenze ist gerade überschritten.





Viele Waldwege später. Ziemlich kalt dort oben: Wind, verschwitzt, 700m über dem Startpunkt.




Für die Flowtrails links + rechts vom Waldweg hatte ich nicht das richtige Rad mit





Gleiche Stelle wie beim ersten Foto, nur einige Stunden und ca. 50km später


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Oktober 2016)

Das letzte Bild ist ja wohl besonders geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (5. Oktober 2016)

Die Sicht scheint ja recht gut gewesen zu sein: Reichte es bis zum Ölberg?


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2016)

Nein, ich hatte keine freie Sicht und der Aussichtsturm war geschlossen.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2016)

Mit kleiner Delegation war das TT am Sonntag auch an der Mosel unterwegs.
Immer wieder ein Traum, dort.
Und es war mal wieder eine Tour unter dem Motto: TT Reisen: Wir buchen, sie fluchen.

Außer Pannen !!!! war wieder alles dabei, inclusive feinster Bikebergsteigerpassagen in steilen Weinbergen.
Aber auch Nebentäler, in denen sicher Riesen leben,wurden befahren:


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Oktober 2016)

unser Moselausflug war auch sehr fein.
Wenn du möchtest, können wir uns über die Trails mal austauschen!

Servus
Manfred


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> unser Moselausflug war auch sehr fein.
> Wenn du möchtest, können wir uns über die Trails mal austauschen!
> 
> Servus
> Manfred



Sehr gerne, Manfred.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2016)

Mosel rulezz


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Moselabenteuer:




































Ein feiner Tag auf und unter dem Rad.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. Oktober 2016)

Wie immer allerfeinste Impressionen.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Oktober 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16235
Hab wieder mal was reingesetzt!


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2016)

http://www.bonnerweihnachtsmarkt.de/home/

Hiernach öffnen die erst am 20.11.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (20. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> http://www.bonnerweihnachtsmarkt.de/home/
> 
> Hiernach öffnen die erst am 20.11.?




"Die Veranstaltung beginnt am Freitag vor Totensonntag, wobei der Markt am Totensonntag selbst geschlossen bleibt."

Ich glaube, die haben das Datum nicht aktualisiert .... letztes Jahr war am 22.11. Totensonntag


----------



## Freckles (20. Oktober 2016)

Freckles schrieb:


> "Die Veranstaltung beginnt am Freitag vor Totensonntag, wobei der Markt am Totensonntag selbst geschlossen bleibt."
> 
> Ich glaube, die haben das Datum nicht aktualisiert .... letztes Jahr war am 22.11. Totensonntag




Korrigiere: du hast die Webseite von letztem Jahr gefunden 

HIer die aktuelle: http://www.bonn.de/tourismus_kultur...gskalender/weihnachtsmarkt/index.html?lang=de


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ups


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man Carsten keinen Link schickt, findet er es nicht.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2016)

Der Termin für die Ghettoweihnacht 16 steht.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2016)

Und der wäre? Ich befürchte wieder mal ein Samstag....


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. Oktober 2016)

Ist ein Samstag! Guckstu


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2016)

Dann wünsche ich euch schon mal viel Spass! Da werde ich wohl kaum frei bekommen.


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Oktober 2016)

Bin endlich auch mal dabei wenn ich darf. Jedenfalls eine Aktion ganz nach meinem Geschmack und etwas Nostalgie weckt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. November 2016)

Noch etwas an einem Samstag

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16264

Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2016)

Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool
Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen damit nicht schon wieder Fullface-Gehopse Foto des Tages wird


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool
> Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen damit nicht schon wieder Fullface-Gehopse Foto des Tages wird



Däh ... hat geklappt ... Danke für Eure Sternchen


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2016)

Ich hatte seit langem mal wieder das Vergnügen mit Claus ein Ründchen im Wiedtal zu drehen:






Ohne Moos nix loos

Ziemlich beeindruckend, mit welcher Leichtigkeit er diverse vermooste Schlüsselstellen meistert, die ich eigentlich als unfahrbar qualifiziere...
RESPEKT


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Buenos tardes, Uwe! Iss der blaue Claus mit Sportzigarillo identisch?! Nahtodsuchende sind ja eher selten inne KBU,
bedankt für Wissensschub! Stay tuned, der Pete. (Ich bau grad eine grosse, grosse Mauer an der Grundstücksgrenze,
Donald Tröte hat gesagt die Mexikaner bezahlen die....) Ich trump' mich weg!


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Buenos tardes, Uwe! Iss der blaue Claus mit Sportzigarillo identisch?! Nahtodsuchende sind ja eher selten inne KBU,
> bedankt für Wissensschub



Nee, Pete. Claus=Bagatellschaden
Er ist aber im Forum nicht mehr wirklich aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2016)

Oh, ich sehe gerade: Das Bild ist nominiert zum FDT


----------



## supasini (10. November 2016)

schönes Bild!
zum Abstimmen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2081671?in=potdPool


----------



## H-P (10. November 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hatte seit langem mal wieder das Vergnügen mit Claus ein Ründchen im Wiedtal zu drehen:
> 
> 
> Ohne Moos nix loos
> ...



Im T-shirt?


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Oh, ich sehe gerade: Das Bild ist nominiert zum FDT


Allein für die jahreszeitverweigernde Oberbekleidung gebührt datt Sternken!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. November 2016)

Uwe Claus,Glückwunsch Foto des Tages.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

Und wieder steht ein KBU Foto zur Wahl des FdT:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2082974?in=potdPool


----------



## Dart (19. November 2016)

Wer nach dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt einen Konditionsrest hat:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16286

Über rege Teilnahme freuen wir uns


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2016)

*PP-Tour 16
*
Herr Panzer lud wieder zur traditionellen PanzerPizzatour.
Was soll ich schreiben: Fast perfekte Bedingungen. Kaum Schlamm !!! Was ist da los. Früher war alles besser. Sogar am Matsch wird mittlerweile gespart.
Ansonsten wie gehabt: Klasse Veranstaltung, Geniales Wetter mit tollen Lichtwechseln.
Außerdem ist mir wohl ein Foto der Woche gelungen:
Ich hoffe ihr klickt fleißig auf das Sternchen:


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2016)

Ups, Verzeihung. Ich bin im falschen Forum.
Zum BDW steht  das Foto bei den WLB-news.de zur Wahl. _(Welke LaubBlätter-news)
_
P.S. Es folgen noch weitere Bilder


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild, welches ich auch im HerblicherWaldmitunscharfenBikernimHintergrund Forum gepostet habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2016)

Hier ist Christof noch unbeleuchtet unterwegs:






...aber seine Zeit sollte noch kommen:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. November 2016)

wirklich cooles Gadget.


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. November 2016)

Super Bild, Uwe!
(Kuan Wheel) https://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-Fahrr...UTF8&qid=1479672132&sr=1-1&keywords=xuanwheel


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. November 2016)

Und, echt komisch, aber bei dem Bild von mit hab ich immer das Gefühl, hinter der Wiese wären im Hintergrund die Rocky Mountains, und es würde gleiche ne Herde Büffel oder Wildpferde über die Prärie traben. Der Hintergrund hat genau das richtige Farbenspiel.


----------



## Trekki (21. November 2016)

Da hinten war doch auch ein wildes Pferd.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2016)

Wer noch ein Stilechtes Accessoire für die Ghetto-Weihnacht oder für den Heimbedarf/Wunschzettel sucht:

https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_kreutzers-primecard-inkl-barbecook-2098210.html

Passt nur nicht ins Hipbag


----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier ist Christof noch unbeleuchtet unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endzeitscharf!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2016)

So die Baachemer Weihnacht ruft

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16308


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2016)

Dieses Jahr wird es wieder einen TT-Kalender geben. 
Wer einen mag, bitte kurze PN an mich.
Preislich dürfte er wieder um die 20 Euronen liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2016)

WORT! Uwe, WORT! Dann wird ab heute wieder jedem Trip Sinn eingehaucht, jeder will auf's Blättchen....


----------



## shmee (5. Dezember 2016)

Super Sache Uwe, echt


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

TT, ett iss ein neuer Sheriff am Set! Kuck mal @jmr-biking @schraeg - hier geht der schneelose Wintersturm ab!
Ob eurer schieren Masse sind bis zum Bibeldrama Winterbeiträge möglich - ein fettes "Horido!" druff!
Shangrila, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2016)

Die 4. Dimension! (Hier werden die Fantas frech gekupfert!)


Pete04 schrieb:


> Pourquoi? - mir fehlt der Lemmingway ja noch! Ich sag ja all' den Stravajüngern: Nur wenn mers unser Gemüse zusammenschmeissen
> und -schreiben wird nahrhafte Suppe draus (ja, ok, bei mir dann halt Gemüsesuppe mit Blubb...) ABER, dein Wiedergenesungsberichtle fand ich sowatt von genial:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2016)

Pete ... lass et hier is dode hose ausserden sind Bericht sowas von out... komm wir gehen wieder in unsere eigenen Fäden und schreiben Steinzeitberichte


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2016)

@Pete :
Um keine Mißverständnisse bezüglich des Kalenders 2017 aufkommen zu lassen. 
Das Ding ist schon fertig: Allerdings nur mit TT Bildern, also kein KBU Kalender....es gab ja dieses Jahr keine Abstimmungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2016)

Trauer und Gram umgarnen mein Herz!....


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Dezember 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Trauer und Gram umgarnen mein Herz!....



Muss nicht.Sind sehr geile Bilder!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2016)

Allet jut! Kalenderbattle iss halt grosses Kino fürt ganze Jahr, da iss Thestosteron vor allem für Fuzzi-Foren 
als Wegbegleiter dauernd unterwegs - Für mich iss John's geworfener Schneeball - aufgenommen vom Thomas mittem Handy -
immer noch ein Must-Have....


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2016)

Der TT Kalender ist abholbereit.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2016)

Mensch Uwe! Unbedingt mal datt ID-Pic erneuern - Du biss real viel schärfer als datt Radarfallencuvee in Bunt zur Zeit!
Bei Schärfe-Fragen - Barbara fragen! Be as sharp as you are, der Pete!


----------



## RadTed (5. Januar 2017)

Hi,
Frohes neue Jahr


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Januar 2017)

Danke!
Dir und allen anderen auch!


----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2017)

Eistour




 Hier auf dem Rodderberg - der Fotoklassiker mit Drachenfels links und Löwenburg rechts im Hintergrund.



 
Die Elz bei Monreal, teilweise gefroren.



 
Mein Tacho um 10.30h. Auch gefroren. -3.5°C war das wärmste auf der Tour, da hat wohl die Sonne etwas aufs Tacho eingewirkt.



 
Apfelschorle. Der Apfelsaft ist noch flüssig, das Wasser fest. Eigendlich hatte ich gehofft, der Apfelsaft senkt den Gefrierpunkt vom Gemisch.


----------



## heizer1980 (6. Januar 2017)

Hart im Nehmen


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Eistour
> 
> [
> Apfelschorle. Der Apfelsaft ist noch flüssig, das Wasser fest. Eigendlich hatte ich gehofft, der Apfelsaft senkt den Gefrierpunkt vom Gemisch.



Salz hilft! In gewissen Grenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (7. Januar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Salz hilft! In gewissen Grenzen...


Den Tipp klingt erst mal gut. Da die nächste Wintertour bald kommt, habe ich gerade bei Wikipedia hineingeschaut: 
Für Trinkwasser wird ein Salzgehalt von maximal 0,3% empfohlen, Meerwasser hat 3,4% und friert schon bei -1,7° (wenn es nicht in Bewegung ist). Da muss ich wohl eine andere Alternative suchen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2017)

Zucker ?


Zur Not auf dieses Getränk umstellen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Eistour
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 562058
> Hier auf dem Rodderberg - der Fotoklassiker mit Drachenfels links und Löwenburg rechts im Hintergrund.
> ...



Sachma sin dir nich die Zehen abgefroren ?


----------



## Sechser (7. Januar 2017)

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass Väterchen Frost unseren John einholen könnte, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2017)

Das nicht aber Fahrtwind kühlt auch enorm


----------



## Sechser (7. Januar 2017)

Oh, das stimmt – und in den meisten Fällen sind die Zehen ja vorne ...


----------



## Trekki (7. Januar 2017)

Winterschuhe + dicke Überschuhe -> reicht. Ausserdem war es den ganzen Tag sonnig. D.h. trockene Luft.
Die Füsse waren kein Problem. Die gefrorenen Stellen schon.



So etwas bin ich dann halt im Gras gefahren.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2017)

Heute endlich mal wieder im Schnee gespielt:


----------



## Trekki (15. Januar 2017)

Wieso Spass? War doch langweilig. Und so Monochrom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (15. Januar 2017)

Toll war's! Noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## jokomen (16. Januar 2017)

Voll die Schneehasen.  Kann man ja richtig neidisch werden...... Ab diese Woche geht es bei uns auch wieder mit dem Biken los. Die Viren haben wir zum Arbeiten woanders hingeschickt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Januar 2017)

schöne Pics und strahlende Biker/innen.
Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## sibu (16. Januar 2017)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Toll war's! Noch ein paar Bilder.


Augen zu und durch aber ...


>


den Kopf nicht in den Schnee stecken


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2017)

Als belgischer Kreisel gespurt oder einfach Traubenzucker in den John eingeworfen und hinterher?!
(Also Chipcoin-Methode wie im Waschsalon....) Fein, fein - endlich wieder TT-Signale auffem Heimkanal!
Snow on, der Pete!


----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2017)

Mir wurde nicht Traubenzucker eingeworfen. Nur eine Nussecke vom Hofladen und etwas Zimt-Marzipan-Rosinen Kuchen habe ich zu mir genommen.

Typo: Dorfladen -> Hofladen incl. Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Als belgischer Kreisel gespurt oder einfach Traubenzucker in den John eingeworfen und hinterher?!
> (Also Chipcoin-Methode wie im Waschsalon....) Fein, fein - endlicher wieder TT-Signale auffem Heimkanal!
> Snow on, der Pete!



Watt ös los ? Haste Serien Einkistung  gestartet ? Zu viele Voreifler erfroren ? Normal bin ich solche Bilder von Dir zwischen Losheim und Udenbreth  gewohnt. Raus mit dir ......


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2017)

Tolle Fotos, schaut nach einer Menge Spaß aus!

grüße


----------



## Holzlarer (18. Januar 2017)

blitzfitz schrieb:


>


da läuft doch nicht etwa der Uwe von seinem MTB weg?? Ach nee der Thomas kommt angerauscht..bringe sich in Sicherheit wer kann



Tolle Schneetour habt ihr da gemacht und super Bilder im Rucksack mitgebracht


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mir wurde nicht Traubenzucker eingeworfen. Nur eine Nussecke vom Hofladen und etwas Zimt-Marzipan-Rosinen Kuchen habe ich zu mir genommen.
> 
> Typo: Dorfladen -> Hofladen incl. Link


Bei messerscharfer Recherche auf folgenden Hint gestossen:


> Kuhmilchkäse vom Thomashof in Burscheid


Bessert da jemand inne Mittagspause bei SIT unter Bruders Namen datt Taschengeld auf?! Zweitexistenz "unter Kühen"?!
...mer bitten um Offenlegung der Einkünfte von El Presidente! ...und, ja: geile Schneepics, der handgeworfene Schneeball
vom John - Picture by Thomas - paralysiert mich immer ab der ersten Flocke....


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Januar 2017)

Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern aus dem Schnee
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106033]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106028]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106034]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2106027]
	
[/URL]

Es war mir eine Freude


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2017)

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag biken.
Wer hat Lust?

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16346


----------



## Helltone (2. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag biken.
> Wer hat Lust?
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16346


Shit. Kann nicht. Party am Vortag im Ruhrpott und deswegen in Essig.


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag biken.
> Wer hat Lust?
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16346



Kläre noch das Lazarett, wieviel km hast du geplant? Km/hm?

Grüße!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag biken.
> Wer hat Lust?
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16346



... vielleicht klappt es bei mir, melde mich Grüße B


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Februar 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... vielleicht klappt es bei mir, melde mich Grüße B


Brauchst du ne Lift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot Sven aber werde den Sonntag in Familie verbringen Grüße Bernd


----------



## surftigresa (4. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag biken.
> Wer hat Lust?
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16346



Mein Bike muss mit dem Einsauen leider noch was warten.....

Liege seit gestern Abend mit einer Kombination aus Grippe und Magen-Darm völlig flach ... sehr unangenehme Mischung...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Februar 2017)

Das klingt wirklich blöd, gute Besserung!


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2017)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mein Bike muss mit dem Einsauen leider noch was warten.....
> 
> Liege seit gestern Abend mit einer Kombination aus Grippe und Magen-Darm völlig flach ... sehr unangenehme Mischung...



Ach verdammt. 
Gute Besserung Melli.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Schade das es dann mit morgen nichts wird.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Februar 2017)

Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## surftigresa (5. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank!

Euch viel Spaß im Matsch 

@Eifel-Litti,
das ist auch wirklich blöd


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2017)

War gar nicht so sehr matschig, ich musste nachher noch eine extra Runde machen um die Ehre vom Tourmotto zu retten. votecsau.

@Handlampe - vielen Dank für die Orga, Guiden und warten auf den Schlauchperforator. War eine schöne Tour.

Melli, Dir wünsche ich gute Besserung.

-trekki


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Februar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> War gar nicht so sehr matschig, ich musste nachher noch eine extra Runde machen um die Ehre vom Tourmotto zu retten. votecsau.
> 
> @Handlampe - vielen Dank für die Orga, Guiden und warten auf den Schlauchperforator. War eine schöne Tour.
> 
> ...



Von mir auch ein Dank an @Handlampe

@ Trekki du warst zu schnell weg hätte noch nen Mitstreiter auf der katzley brauchen können, alle haben gekniffen.
Und nen perforierten Schlauch hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr... [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> du warst zu schnell weg hätte noch nen Mitstreiter auf der katzley brauchen können


Oh, das war ein Mißverständnis. Ich bin vom Parkplatz zur Scheune gefahren.

Das mit dem perforieren verteilt sich auf 3 Schläuche: erst ein Dorn (gefunden und raus gezogen), dann aus versehen einen bereits defekten Schlauch montiert und als ich zu Hause ankam hatte ich nur noch knapp 1Bar im dritten Schlauch.
Das Versehen war natürlich den defekten Schlauch überhaupt mitzunehmen.

Ventile für Schlauchlos sind bestellt, mal schauen, wann sie ankommen. Der Rest liegt schon bereit.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Oh, das war ein Mißverständnis. Ich bin vom Parkplatz zur Scheune gefahren.
> 
> 
> Ventile für Schlauchlos sind bestellt, mal schauen, wann sie ankommen. Der Rest liegt schon bereit.



Ja ich weiß, so schnell war ich leider nicht, hab dich nur noch fahren sehen.. 

Ventile hättest du haben können, hättest nur einen Ton sagen brauchen...


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## surftigresa (6. Februar 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer. Hat Spaß gemacht.


Und Uwe, was kann das neue Bike? Zufrieden?


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2017)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und Uwe, was kann das neue Bike? Zufrieden?



Das Bike kann wohl ne Menge, allerdings der Fahrer....


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2017)

Außerdem stand auf den Fähnchen an den Speichen: _Read manuell first_
Und ich hatte gelesen: _Drive manuell first_
....hab's probiert, aber auch mit dem neuen Bike klappt der Mist nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Februar 2017)




----------



## RadTed (7. Februar 2017)

Danke Uwe fürs Guiden, sehr nette Tour ) nur Dein neues Bike sah verdächtig sauber aus ist nix für Matsch


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2017)

Stimmt Rad ist nix zieht keinen Matsch an... [emoji23]


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2017)

Socalled Missmatch! Nicht datt hier noch eine der hochgehaltenen TT-Preziosen verloren geht (irgendwatt geht ja immer) -
ein Bikestop zwecks Reparatur iss hochheilig Gut,
ebenso der verlorene Mitbiker...da iss neues Rad immer Gefahrenpotential den Ritus "zu verschlimmern" - weil die Teile halten!
Nothing for ungood, (poah! Schüttelreimnähe!), der Pete!


----------



## Sportzigarillo (7. Februar 2017)

Danke auch von mir an Uwe für die schöne, lockere Runde. Hat Spaß gemacht 

Freu mich schon wenn wir dich mit 29 Zoll am Schwarzen Kreuz treffen, auf eine gemeinsame Runde


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2017)

Fein, das Ihr's draussen wart! Auf 29' am Schwarzen Kreuz - da wäre folgendes Sportgerät - wohleloxiert - mein Most-Fav!


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Februar 2017)

Alarm!! Alarm!!

Der Häuptling wurde auf neuem Gefährt gesichtet!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

Neu iss nur datt ER auf dem fliegen kann - er hat doch 'nen Besen zuhause! ....Verzeihung, Barbara!
Dein Körpergewicht in Talern sollten die Anwälte im Fokus haben! Ich ziehe mich 1 Woche in Maria Wald zurück um den Rüpel in mir zu erden...


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

Aber da "freihändig" dürften da durchaus WP-Punkte 1:1 vergeben werden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2017)

Hat der Häuptling der Bibi den Kartoffelbrei gestohlen ?
Wehe meine kleine sitzt jetz weinend vorm KIKA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2017)

Quatsch ist Baldrian....


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2017)

Jetzt iset endlich raus, wie mein neues Gefährt aussieht...war ja nie die Rede davon, das da Räder dran sind.


----------



## jokomen (13. Februar 2017)

Bin mal gespannt, was noch alles kommt.... Erst E-Bike, jetzt Flugbesen...Hauptsache nicht mehr selber treten müssen.


----------



## Sechser (13. Februar 2017)

Und vor allem: ökologisch abbaubar ... nicht so ein komischer Plastikkram ...


----------



## shmee (1. April 2017)

So, Sonntag mal wieder klassisch von der Burg:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16412

Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere noch mal dabei wäre.


----------



## Sechser (1. April 2017)

Schaffe ich leider nicht. Habe heute mein Rad wieder aufgepäppelt - mehr als eine kurze Proberunde um die Ecke ist nicht drin.


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2017)

Mal was Anderes.
Die Zeit ist umgestellt. Bald könnten wir wieder unsere abendlichen Ritte rund um das Ahrtal starten.
Was sagt ihr? 
Ich würde sagen, wir machen einen festen Tag aus (letztes Jahr war es der Dienstag) und dann könnten wir ja dann auch was in's LMB setzen.


----------



## meg-71 (2. April 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes.
> Die Zeit ist umgestellt. Bald könnten wir wieder unsere abendlichen Ritte rund um das Ahrtal starten.
> Was sagt ihr?
> Ich würde sagen, wir machen einen festen Tag aus (letztes Jahr war es der Dienstag) und dann könnten wir ja dann auch was in's LMB setzen.



 Bin gerne wieder dabei, muss aber immer noch die Füße still halten. Dienstag wäre auch wieder mein Favorit.

Gruß der meg


----------



## supasini (3. April 2017)

DI find ich gut, da kann ich vielleicht dann auch mal... 
das mit dem abbaubaren Fluggerät haben sinux und ich vor Jahren schon mal in den Dutch-Mountains getestet - sehr gut, so was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (5. April 2017)

Für die, die's nicht mitbekommen haben, Bericht(e) von der diesjährigen SAU Tour (ist ja komplett in einem anderen Fred behandelt worden):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sau-tour.689951/page-13#post-14446198


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2017)

TT in der Rureifel

Oder sollte es doch Ruheeifel heißen. Für einen Karfreitg war hier oben mal gerade garnix los. Ok, Monschau gibt es, glaube ich, nie ohne Touries. Aber bei dem schmucken Städtchen kann man das auch gut verstehen. Und sobald wir aus dem Fachwerkidyll raus waren, wurde es auch schon wieder ruhig auf den Wegen.

Fiese Steigungen gibt es genug hier:





Trails mit Leitpfosten:





Betonbikesperren:





Betontrails:















Wie Hubert immer sagt: Verdammt viel Gegend





Trails ohne Beton:





Und wie erwähnt: Monschau





Natürlich mit Rast. Ich hatte, wie es sich in Monschau natürlich gehört, ein Semfschnitzel:





Rurtrails:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2017)

Ey Uwe .... und das ohne Visum

Monschau war für heute auch geplant ... hat mir der Physio aber verboten nach Metzgeraktion  Hole ich vielleicht in zwei Wochen nach, zu schön da


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Karfreitag



Da treibt sich er erzkatholische Eifler ja auch in Kirchen rum


----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Uwe .... und das ohne Visum
> 
> Monschau war für heute auch geplant ... hat mir der Physio aber verboten nach Metzgeraktion  Hole ich vielleicht in zwei Wochen nach, zu schön da



Na da hoffe ich,daß Du nicht versucht hast selber Wurst zu machen,oder aber der gemeine Eifelaner statt zum Chirurgen
den Metzger aufsucht ?!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2017)

Nachdem du dich ja mittlerweile auch in meinem Ahrtal rum treibst, hab ich gedacht, treib ich mich auch mal ein wenig bei dir rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na da hoffe ich,daß Du nicht versucht hast selber Wurst zu machen,oder aber der gemeine Eifelaner statt zum Chirurgen
> den Metzger aufsucht ?!
> Gute Besserung!



Ne in die Wurst kommt höchstens der Hund  Tschiroge hab ich schon durch, hab dann mal dem Atlas korrigieren lassen und siehe da .... seither kann ich auch wieder einigermassen schmerzfrei Schulterblick machen. Scheint also zu helfen  der hat mir halt nur gesacht ich soll 1Woche kein Sport machen. Metzger war auch leicht übertrieben  da hat der Chiro schon anders Hand angelegt



Handlampe schrieb:


> Nachdem du dich ja mittlerweile auch in meinem Ahrtal rum treibst, hab ich gedacht, treib ich mich auch mal ein wenig bei dir rum.



Du bist aber auch kleinlich  
Anfang Juni blüht der Ginster ... da wollt ich mal wenn'spasst ne "Eifelgold" Runde aufzwingen. Vogelsang & Co ... vielleicht die nächste Chance gemeinsam inne Pedale zu wämsen ...


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Anfang Juni blüht der Ginster ... da wollt ich mal wenn'spasst ne "Eifelgold" Runde aufzwingen. Vogelsang & Co ... vielleicht die nächste Chance gemeinsam inne Pedale zu wämsen ...



Hört sich gut an.


----------



## sibu (15. April 2017)

@route61 Die Blümchen auf dem Tisch gab es am Freitag gleich um die Ecke direkt neben den Trails als wahrer Blüttenteppich zu bewundern
@schraeg Das Venngold hat noch zwei Wochen, bevor es vom Eifelgold abgelöst wird:




Und auch hier hielt sich die Zahl der Spaziergänger in Grenzen, d.h. die meisten waren auf der deutschen Seite.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2017)

Jo die Narzissen sind auch früh dran gewesen dieses Jahr durch die Sonne Ende März, Anfang April
Da war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr, deutsche Seite ist total überlaufen. Erschreckend fand ich die "Batterie" an Dixie Klos unten am Hollerather Knie extra für die Besucher. Da fährt man am besten nur noch Wochentags hin egal ob per Pedes oder Rad.

Lang lang ists' her ... die erste Tour in meinem Faden ging zu den Narzissen  Ziemlich genau7 Jahre her jetz .... Sachen gibbs !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Erschreckend fand ich die "Batterie" an Dixie Klos unten am Hollerather Knie extra für die Besucher.



Die sind dies Jahr nicht da. Zumindest bis Freitag noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2017)

Dann wird wahrscheinlich wieder natürlich gedüngt


----------



## willibike (16. April 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> TT in der Rureifel
> 
> Oder sollte es doch Ruheeifel heißen. Für einen Karfreitg war hier oben mal gerade garnix los. Ok, Monschau gibt es, glaube ich, nie ohne Touries. Aber bei dem schmucken Städtchen kann man das auch gut verstehen. Und sobald wir aus dem Fachwerkidyll raus waren, wurde es auch schon wieder ruhig auf den Wegen.


*Tolle Bilder!*
Habe zwei Mal die Tour Heimbach -Monschau mit Übernachtung in der DJH gemacht. Die Bilder von Eurer Tour weckten meine Erinnerung! Danke!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2017)

Wir fahren morgen an die Mosel. 
Wer Interesse hat: Start um 9.30 in Dieblich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Mai 2017)

Puh, das ist recht kurzfristig, wird wohl bei mir nichts; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2017)

Könnten da paar Pics folgen? Stellvertretend für de saugende Fraction, der Pete! 
Wir lieben diese Lagerfeuerberichte von Verlorengegangenen und sich verselbständigenden Teilchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (29. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, wenn ich schon in letzter Minute passen musste, will ich wenigstens hier was sehen ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2017)

Puuuh, das war gestern ein heißer aber verdammt geiler MTB Trip an der Mosel.
Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2017)

Viele Bilder gibt es nicht.
Irgendwie war es zu heiß...und die Strecken doch recht anspruchsvoll.

Es bleibt zu berichten: Wir waren in der Heimat dieser Fahrradmarke unterwegs:







Und wie vielleicht auf dem Bild auch schon zu erkennen. Dort gibt es eine ziemlich aktive Szene. Sehr viel spassig, selbstgebautes dort in den Wäldern.
Und, wie schon erwähnt, teilweise nicht ganz ohne:






Aber vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur alt, und die ganzen Geschichten sind eigentlich nur purer Flow.
Weiterhin bleibt auch zu erwähnen: Alle natürlichen Trails waren quasi Menschenleer:






...man muß halt nur wissen, wo sie sind....
Hübsche Auffahrten zu hübschen Burgen gab es auch:











Schade nur das wir nicht in der Pfalz waren. Dort hätte es jetzt eine herrliche Einkehr direkt in der Burg gegeben. Hier gab es nur Aussicht gegen Eintrittsgeld, einen Getränkeautomat vor dem Klo und eine Rettungsgasse, dir wir bitte zu räumen hatten.
Eine sehr leckere Einkehr im feinen Forsthaus, wer mag es glauben, mitten im Wald gelegen, sollte aber doch noch auf uns warten.
Die letzte Abfahrt zur Mosel bleibt unbebildert. Nur soviel: Eine Kombi aus gebautem flow und ein wenig technik....ziemlich coole Sache.
Nicht ganz unanstrengend.
Obwohl mir persönlich aufgrund des Ozelons am Ende doch ein wenig der Schädel gebrummt hat, so war es doch ein geiler Tag.
Und ganz TT untypisch: Keine Pannen, keine Verluste.....wir werden wirklich alt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> wir werden wirklich alt



Mit dem Altar kommt die Weisheit


----------



## bonsai.68 (30. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder, ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Holzlarer (30. Mai 2017)

Tolle Bilder Uwe

Glaube werde auch alt, hab erst beim dritten mal hinsehen die Biker auf der Brücke entdeckt


----------



## route61 (3. Juni 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Viele Bilder gibt es nicht.
> ...


... aber immerhin einpaar. In den Trails habe ich auch keine gemacht. Ich war voll damit ausgelastet, mir eine geeignete Linie zu suchen und die anderen einzuholen.
Zu Bildern eins und zwei von Uwe habe ich einpaar bewegte:


----------



## DasLangeElend (3. Juni 2017)

Die Stelle auf Bild 2 sieht so harmlos aus, aber wenn man da oben steht/sitzt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Die Stelle auf Bild 2 sieht so harmlos aus, aber wenn man da oben steht/sitzt...


Soll sie doch...
Hauptsache, es macht Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (5. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Die Stelle auf Bild 2 sieht so harmlos aus, aber wenn man da oben steht/sitzt...



Zum einen, die Stelle selbst fand ich gar nicht so wild, aber die Einfahrt bzw. kurz davor, das war schon wirklich nicht ganz ohne. 

Aber zum anderen: sag mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Meter Trail im Umkreis von 200km, den du nicht sofort auch auf völlig kleinen Bildausschnitten erkennst????


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Juni 2017)

Ich erkenne nur die Trails, die ich schon gefahren bin ;-)
Bzw. geschoben habe, denn mich haben die Wurzeln oben am Baum damals irritiert... (=Angst)


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2017)

Wir lernen doch alle dazu, nur durch f.a.h.r.e.n. neuer Trails.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2017)

*Das ENDE des TT
*
Nach diesem Event in der Südpfalz ist das Schicksal des Team Tomburg nun endgültig besiegelt:

Traurige und geschaffte Biker, wohin das Auge reicht:


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2017)

Ok....Fakenews







Es war eigentlich ein prächtiges WE

Es hat einfach alles gepasst: Vom Flowtrail über enge Spitzkehren, vom rumpeligen pfälzischen Wurzelpfad bis zur sauber gebauten DH Piste.
Zu allem Überfluß: Geniale Aussichten, wunderschöne Pfälzer Dörfchen, ein traumhaftes elsässisches Städtchen.

...und das alles mit einer *phantastischen Truppe. *
Es gab nur vier Hauptbeschäftigungen: biken, schlafen, lachen und Schörlchen trinken.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juni 2017)

Lieber Uwe, noch einmal ganz herzlichen Dank für die Organisation und alles andere! Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Juni 2017)

.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....



Issat dein Punktekonto in Flensburg oder watt ?


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

Ein Fuchs tun muss watt ein Fuchs tun muss! Mit SYSTEM narrt der Uwe uns umme Präsenz des TT-Forums
um solcherlei Kronkorken spontan rauszuhauen..... Support de Korkens, der Pete!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar Bilder direkt aus der Box droppen lassen...aber irgendwie geht das nicht...


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2017)

Noch eine Erinnerung an den PW.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2017)

... ach komm hör auf ... is doch Dutch Mountains haste schön gefotoschoppet


----------



## Sechser (12. Juli 2017)

An den Farben hat er wirklich ein wenig rumgespielt ... Zuviel Schorle ...


----------



## CologneMTB (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, sehr schöne Strecken. Verratet Ihr auch die Routen hier oder sind die geheim? 

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Trekki (15. Juli 2017)

Wir verraten alle Routen, Du musst nur mitfahren.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2017)

Rita's Kleine Schritte im Camp Elsenborn; *17.9.2017 ab 8 Uhr Camp Elsenborn, look at This:*

Jedes Johr im *Herbstsche *jeit datt Spellche widder loss-
mit Sack und *Fätt* noh *Belgien* weil ett doh jo nitt vill koss!
Mer buche dann bejm *HubiMann* vunn he noh *Elseborn*,
do wedde mer schön brung (Nix AfD-Kacke! pur Natur!) un sinn su richtisch jut in Form....

Nä Nä *Hubi*, is dat he schön, üvverall nur *Bikesjedön* -
Nä he süht et wirklich us wie bei uns zohus (Jott, beware!),
he fählt nur vum *RADON* die Aussich op d'r Dom!
La la la lalalala ...

Am eetste *Anstiesch* weed direk e Babekju jemaaht.
Et weed jejrillt, die Wööschjer han m'r selver mitjebraaht
Mer drinken *Wieze ohne* un *ne Cappu* zum Schluß,
als echte *Biker* föhlt m'r sich doch üvverall zohus.

*Refräng* (Read, verstonn', grill, repeat!)

Am nächste Morje triff mer sich öm zehn Uhr dann am Strand (Rur bei Monschau!,)
*de Hühmieter von Elseborn wor'n rasend schnell jo afjebrant!*
Em zwölf Uhr jitt et *Uphill*, *Kardial* is wärm jekoch'.
Idiote wie mir sinn nur jährlich enjmol he im Loch!

*Refräng*....

Nohmeddachs öm zwei, do *kotze mer dann in der Bösch,*
med 180zger Puls allet andere als hösch -
Drei Stunde durch de *Truppenplatz*, do kriste wirklich vill ze sinn
un Eines, dat es jetz schon klor, he fleje m'r *nächs Johr* widder hin.

Chapeau, Kielschwingers! Leida vom Chris auch nix bekommen, obwohl ich immer 5x mehr Kuchen sponsore als ich vertilge;
datt seh' ich bei anderen Collegas kritisch! Termin vorgemerkt - wo iss meine 6Km-Paradedisziplin!!!
Bei vielen Kultevents weiss mers nitt wo die Kohle bleibt - die Rita hatt's druff - gerne auch mal im KBU-Kordon um die Panzerlöcher
fräsend, der Pete - Stay tuned, selten gibt's so gute Zwecke! Und: ESST KUCHEN - will euch im Uphill einnässen können....





*Just-For-Fun-Riders-MTB-Team*
Putzig futzig... 
"Hebamme" ist nicht nur ein trefflicher Imperativ sondern auch eine kundige Frau - Jochen Malmsheimer
Burgenstatistik 2017 : *28zig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2017)

Sun 909 bitte einen Ionenstoss erzeugen auffe  Geräte vonne hier Beteiligten, over & out!


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Juli 2017)

Ein TT'ler am Aletschgletscher


----------



## on any sunday (31. Juli 2017)

Seufz......




MTB_Schweiz_04_Altesch021 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2017)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 629488Ein TT'ler am Aletschgletscher


Frust kommt auf denn der Bus kommt nich'!


----------



## Enrgy (31. Juli 2017)

peter fährt fox


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2017)

Er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder! Der Hörr Engry abber auch eine funktionierende Mediathek besitzt -
iss abber auch ein zu geiles Pic vom Tommes! Nu, unn vom Hörrn Sonntach auch -
immer wieder beeindruckend wie wir NRW-ler teils 'nen Katzensprung (oder Katzenwurf?! egal...) entfernt Pics für die Ewischkeit schiessen vonne selben Location...


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich meine auffem Gletscher 'nen Forstweg zu erkennen aka Stereotrail - datt Achsmaß iss mir aber befremdlich!
Doch mal Erik von Däniken befragen?....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2017)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 629488Ein TT'ler am Aletschgletscher



Sieht ja fast wie die A555 aus


----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Rita's Kleine Schritte im Camp Elsenborn; *17.9.2017 ab 8 Uhr Camp Elsenborn, look at This:*
> 
> Jedes Johr im *Herbstsche *jeit datt Spellche widder loss-
> mit Sack und *Fätt* noh *Belgien* weil ett doh jo nitt vill koss!
> ...



Sehr fein gereimt, der Herr

Allerdings sind wir da gerade wieder aus den Pügmäen zurück. 
Wollte zu dem Event eigentlich immer mal hin...aber ich befürchte auch dieses Jahr wird das nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2017)

Eine TT Kleinsdelegation startet morgen um 7 Uhr am Chinaschiff zum Flowtrail nach Siegen mit dem Rad.
Zurück dann mit Auto bzw. Bahn.
Daten: ca. 90 km /1400hm


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2017)

Die TT Kleinstdelegation ist zwar 3min zu spät losgefahren (danke, dass die anderen Mitfahrer auf mich gewartet haben), waren aber bis auf 15sec gleichzeitig mit den per-Auto-Hinfahrern am Eingang vom Trail.
Wegbeschreibung
bis km30: an Rhein und Sieg entlang - flach
bis km40: Grat zwischen dem Brohltal und der Sieg hoch - nett
bis km50: der Rhein-Sieg Kreis wird verlassen. Oberbergischer Kreis, etwas hügeliger. Der Hunger kommt, wir halten nach Einkehrmöglichkeiten ausschau - es kommt aber nichts. Nicht einmal eine Sitzbank.
km70, Morsbach: dort wird uns zwar der Weg zum Bäcker beschrieben, der hat aber Sonntags geschlossen. Die Eisdiele macht (für uns?) auf und wir sind die Gäste.
km74 bis km85: quer durch Rheinland-Pfalz
km85 bis km96: Siegerland. Heftig hoch & runter, sehr anstrengend


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr fein gereimt, der Herr
> 
> Allerdings sind wir da gerade wieder aus den Pügmäen zurück.
> Wollte zu dem Event eigentlich immer mal hin...aber ich befürchte auch dieses Jahr wird das nix...



Ich glaube die haben nochmal den Termin geändert, habe Chris mal angeschrieben was nun stimmt. Hier der aktuelle Flyer
In Facebook steht noch der 17.09. Flyer sagt 24.09.17 ... hmpf.
Werde wohl auch kommen allerdings als Ööörly börd


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2017)

24.9. wäre für mich deutlich besser.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> 24.9. wäre für mich deutlich besser.



Ist aber kein typisches belgisches "wurzelgemetzel" die Strecken in Elsenborn waren immer "human". Sind auch Trails drin aber keine "Trailorgie"


----------



## delphi1507 (8. August 2017)

Morgen früh starten zwischen 10 und 11 jemand Bock auf Ahrtal? Start seilbahnparkplatz übliche verdächtige werden angefahren Tempo langsam. Bitte per PN melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

*ACHTUNG: Schildkopfbezwinger*
Mir flogen gestern auf Höhe des Strommastes 4-5 Hornissen um die Nase
Eigentlich sind die friedlich aber uneigentlich weiss man ja nie


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2017)

Den Spanien-Urlaubern Gute Fahrt und Achs-und Speichenbruch 

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2017)




----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2017)

Wurd' doch längst "hubinisiert"! Elsenborn iss datt neue Spanien - da iss auch die Kurpauschale stabil!


----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> 24.9. wäre für mich deutlich besser.


Komm Uwe, wir krallen uns die 7 Kilometers und machen Fotoscheiss!!!


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2017)

Wir sind auch wieder aus Spanien zurück:






....und ja: Wir waren nicht zum Spaß da.


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2017)

Kann's bestätigen: Bremsbeläge sind runter, die Reifen sind runter, die Sonnencreme leer.


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. September 2017)

Und dann: neee neee, soviel Sand und ...


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2017)

Ich schreib mal wieder an einem kleinen spanischen Reisebericht:
Guckst du hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ainsa-2017v2.856469/


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2017)

Erster Tag ist berichtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Erster Tag ist berichtet...


Watt wohlfeil fein iss, aber wo lässt sich des Gänsekiel Schwingers Tagwerch verfolgen? 
SEIN Wissen ER streuen mag!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. September 2017)

Herr Pete: Scrollst Du einen Handlampe-Post höher, findest Du einen Link. Ab da kommt's Dir spanisch vor.


----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2017)

Morgen 11 Uhr ab der Tomburg. 
Es sind natürlich auch gerne neue Gesichter willkommen.


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2017)

Na, da war doch endlich mal wieder was los auf unserer Ruine:







Schön war's.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, da war doch endlich mal wieder was los auf unserer Ruine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS gefällt


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2017)

Meine Sicht auf den dritten Ainsa-Tag ist Sicht für Euch nachlesbar.


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine Sicht auf den dritten Ainsa-Tag ist Sicht für Euch nachlesbar.


Dein dritter Tag war eigentlich unser Vierter.


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dein dritter Tag war eigentlich unser Vierter.




Ich kann halt nur bis drei zählen - oder so ...


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2017)

Fünfter Tag
Die Zeit fliegt, 1/3 vom Urlaub ist durch. Und erst 5 tolle Tage gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2017)

Die Ghettoweihnacht ist online.


----------



## sun909 (28. September 2017)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16629


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2017)

Hab gerade gesehen: Ein Bild aus Ainsa steht zur Wahl: Bild des Tages.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## flechte (5. Oktober 2017)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2017)

Nicht nur schönes Foto. Da ist nichts gestellt, es hat wirklich spass gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nicht nur schönes Foto. Da ist nichts gestellt, es hat wirklich spass gemacht.



Das sieht man Dir ganz speziell auch an 
Heute Mittach schon gewotet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

Glückwunsch Uwe zum FdT und allen "Darstellern" auch


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Uwe zum FdT und allen "Darstellern" auch


Vielen Dank Hubert. 
Und Danke für‘s abstimmen.


----------



## Trekki (6. Oktober 2017)

Einer der Darsteller freut sich auch. Sowohl für Handlampes Ehrung als auch für die Erinnerung an 2 schöne Wochen im TT


----------



## jokomen (9. Oktober 2017)

Traditionell findet auch bei uns in diesem Jahr wieder das legendäre Glühfestival statt.
Es sind alle herzlich dazu eingeladen, die Spaß am vorweihnachtlichem, lockerem Biken im artgerechten Gelände haben und gleichzeitig auch die Glühweinbestände des bergischen Raumes ein wenig dezimieren möchten. 

Licht ist wieder Pflicht, da wir in der Dämmerung in leichten Schlangenlinien nach Hause fahren werden.


----------



## Trekki (9. Oktober 2017)

Dauer "Bis alle glücklich sind"


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2017)

jokomen schrieb:


> Traditionell findet auch bei uns in diesem Jahr wieder das legendäre Glühfestival statt.
> Es sind alle herzlich dazu eingeladen, die Spaß am vorweihnachtlichem, lockerem Biken im artgerechten Gelände haben und gleichzeitig auch die Glühweinbestände des bergischen Raumes ein wenig dezimieren möchten.
> 
> Licht ist wieder Pflicht, da wir in der Dämmerung in leichten Schlangenlinien nach Hause fahren werden.



Och nö, Jürgen. Doch nicht ein Tag nach der Ghettoweihnacht. Da werd ich nicht in der Lage zu sein....


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Och nö, Jürgen. Doch nicht ein Tag nach der Ghettoweihnacht. Da werd ich nicht in der Lage zu sein....


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Oktober 2017)

Och Mensch Jürgen. Hast du bei der Terminwahl deiner Tour schon Glühwein getrunken? Um die Zeit, wo deine Tour losgeht, da fahren die letzten Gäste gerade heim von unser Ghettoweihnacht. Werde auch nicht kommen können......


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2017)

Gibt mal wieder eine Wahl zum Bild des Tages . Mit dem Handy geschoßen


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2017)

So der Saisonabschluß ist online

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. November 2017)

neue Ainsa-Fotos
Ainsa 2017V2


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2017)

Ergebensten Dank, die pedallierenden Damen und Hörrn! Eure formidable Fotostrecke hat hier (kleinstes, feinstes Imperium inne KBU)
schon zu Kalkül und Streckenplanung Püree-Näen 2018 geführt - Hut ab dafür und watt ein Format!
In der daraus geschuldeten Verblendung (!) hab ich die Ente und mich zum Tonnenglühen weit voraus eingetütet;
JEDOCH: soll man Enten nich tüten und der Verfasser hat Weeks vorab für ein Kinderheim eine Wohlfühloffensive
samt Nikolaus zu verantworten (kann eigentlich nix Schöneres geben...) da muss der Pete mit der Guten leider passen....
Tut uns furchtbar leid, nirgendwo schwummelt und schwippt KBU so zusammen wie bei der Gettoweihnacht!
Haltet durch, ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2017)

So die Baachemer Weihnacht steht on.

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16685

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2017)

Die Tomburger fahren heute in den Schnee. 
12 Uhr ab Adenau. 
Falls Jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich ja hier melden.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2017)

Pics, Pics, Pics please!


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Pics, Pics, Pics please!


 Bilder haben die anderen geschossen, ich kann nur Text geben:

Treffen war Mittags in Adenau. Recht grün alles am Parkplatz, ein paar kleine Schneereste. In der einen Richtung gabs Sonnenschein, in der anderen weißgraue Wolken. Thomas wollte aus irgendeinem, mir unerfindlichen Grund NICHT in die Sonne...
Angeblich stand uns ein kurzer 300 hm Anstieg bevor (Lüge!!). Nach den ersten 100 hm fuhren wir auf einen Wand aus Schneetreiben zu. Und natürlich rein. Nach 300 hm endete dann der Teeranstieg, der Scheefall und wir bogen natürlich bergauf! auf schönsten Winterzauberweg. Der Schnee am Boden wurde immer fester, tiefer, bei einem Parkplatz tauchten dann Wanderer auf und wir fuhren immer noch bergauf. 
Der Anstieg endete dann an einem steinernen Rundbau im Whiteout. Der festgetretene Schnee auf dem letzten Stück war zu Fuss schwerer zu bezwingen als mit den Reifen, ich hab beides probiert. Die anderen drei haben es bis hoch geschafft, aber ich hab das Gefühl da war Schiebung mit im Spiel!

Dafür gabs ne spassige Abfahrt durch Sektpowder am Wegesrand (für Champagnerpowder wars dann doch etwas zu nass) bergab.
Wir schwenkten auf einen Weg ein, der Zentral eine selbst gespurte Loipe hatte. Wir haben uns brav am Rand gehalten und wurden von Längläufern dafür auch nett gegrüßt (brave Mountainbiker wir sind!). Etwas weiter auf einer großen Wiese wurde der Schnee immer tiefer und ohne die Mellispur  war es echt zäh. Zwei Herren in Lodenkluft und Filzhut heizten mit ihrem alten Suzuki die Loipe hoch und haben die schöne Spur dabei vollkommen zerpflügt. Nette Zeitgenossen, vorbildliches Verhalten, die mussten sicher grad gaaanz schnell ein verwundetes Tier retten. Oder was ähnliches.

Weiter gings nen netten, langen Rodelhang runter, Schnee flog in alle Richtungen, Kiddies riefen mir irgendwas von "Achtung, Schanze" zu, hab die aber (leider) nicht gesehen.

Danach weiter zum Ring, am Parkplatz driftete ein RC-Pilot umher, daneben driftete ein alter 190er Benz, coole Jungs standen wie jedes WE an ihren noch cooleren Karren. Wir haben uns lieber etwas Nordschleife gegönnt, die ist aber ganz schön mitgenommen, da fehlte zwischendrin locker 30 cm Belag. Zurück dann wieder durch den Wald, netter Schnee, irgendwer hat ein gelbes TT Logo hinterlassen. Bei der Abfahrt zum Parkplatz stieb es wieder in alle Richtungen, sehr sehr schön das!

Ich war dann langsam Platt, kämpfte mich noch mit den anderen durch den verschneiten Waldweg und hab dann bald nen Notabstieg zurück zum Parkplatz genommen, die anderen wollten noch die Burgenstatistik verbessern.

Toller Tag mit dem TT


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2017)

Boa, sowas von lieben Dank! Ich komm ja kaum ohne Bildtechnik aus, aber so ein spontan rausgehauenes
"Einleitung/Hauptteil/Schluss" ordert gerüttet Reschpekt und kündet von hoher Schule! Möge der Powder mit Dir sein, der Pete!

PS: WieWatt?! Burgenstatistik??? Hab' ich Parallelveranstaltung verpasst aka "Die Geister die ich rief"?


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ... Wir haben uns lieber etwas Nordschleife gegönnt, die ist aber ganz schön mitgenommen, da fehlte zwischendrin locker 30 cm Belag...




guxu hieä


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Abfahrt durch Sektpowder



Hoffe mal es war kein natürlicher  frei nach dem Motto: "Don't eat yellow snow !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (27. Dezember 2017)

Für sponane TT Fans: morgen ab 11.45h werden von Dernau Bahnhof aus die Trails gerockt.


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2017)

Start: Dernau. 11.35h, die Sonne kommt durch.

Um der TT Tradition "Verfahrgarantie" trotz Navi und vorbereiteten Track zu erfüllen haben wir uns erst gar nicht getroffen. Dernau hat mehrere Bahnhöfe.



Hier meine Aufzeichnung: weder am P-Platz noch am DB Bahnhof war meine Gruppe zu finden. Sie wartete ca. 400m weiter nördlich an einem Wartehäuschen, direkt an den Gleisen. Moderne Kommunikationstechnik hat uns zusammen gebracht.

Die Tour selbst lief ohne weitere Vorkommnisse: Dernauer Platz, Krausberg, Kinderwagen Trail, Spielplatz Trail, Alfred Dahm Turm runter bis zur Ahr, Lebkuchenverköstigung, Katzley.




Dafür, dass es gefühlt 2 Monate durchgeregnet hat, waren die Wege gut. Alle Serpentinen (nicht alle Fahrer und nicht immer im ersten Anlauf) geschafft.

-trekki


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. Dezember 2017)

Ihr seid Helden


----------



## Trekki (28. Dezember 2017)

nö. Nur einen schönen Nachmittag


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2017)

Maps zeigt gerütteten Hospitalismus wie beim Zirkustier - wurde auch mitte Beine ordentlich gewankt?!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2018)

TT fährt morgen ab 11 Uhr ab der Heimruine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2018)

Schon wieder ein feiner Tag auf dem Bike:




1801_Eifel_002.jpg by Uwe Wißkirchen, auf Flickr

Sogar mit Technikeinlage:



1801_Eifel_005.jpg by Uwe Wißkirchen, auf Flickr

...und erstaunlich wenig Schlamm


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Januar 2018)

...das Bike im zweiten Bild kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Januar 2018)

Stimmt. Fährt sich wie von selbst.


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Januar 2018)

Mal wieder ein kleiner Text:

Sieben Tomburgreiter haben sich als Schneehasen geoutet (Der Trekki schrieb was von Schneeschnecken, Frechheit!) um die Wetternachwehen von Friederike zu begutachten. Treffpunkt war wieder Adenau, Webcams und Wetterbericht versprachen schönsten Schnee und sogar etwas Sonne.
Ein TTler kam sogar extra (wohl der Punkte wegen) vom Rhein angefahren, krasse Sache das. Wieder gings bergan, diesmal war auf allen Hügeln rundum Schnee, aber Thomas wählte natürlich wieder die Richtung mit der dunklen Wolke am Horizont. Ein echter Menschenschinder. Diesmal wurden die 300 hm Anstieg sogar noch kritisiert, man könne doch auch im Schlamm berganfahren, anstelle auf den Teer zu vertrauen. Der Schnee fing zwar diesmal weiter unten an, war aber im Wald noch etwas spärlicher, die Loipen wären keine Freude gewesen, zuviel Schotter und Äste lugte durch.
Aber es war eine schöne alternativstrecke zum Rodelhang, bei dem Schnee verwandeln sich ja auch langweilige Forstwege in tolle Trails und etwas ab von den Hauptwanderwegen konnten wir fast durchgehend frische Spuren in den Schnee ziehen.
Hier gab es auch bis zu 30 cm Schnee, teils verfrachtet, zwischen Puder- und leichtem Pressschnee.
Super für ne Pause:




, diese wurde auch genutzt, IRGENDWAS zu bauen oder zu verbuddeln...




Als es weiterging stellte ich leider fest, dass ich meine Brille irgendwo in diesem kleinen weißen Feld verloren hatte. Alle waren schon weg (Who falls behind is left behind?), doch ein nicht ausgelasteter Hütehund in Blau/Orangenem Trikot kam mich schnell suchen, während ich die Brille suchte. Der Hütehund spurtete direkt los und fing den Rest der Herde ein, während ich 500 m Schneetrail absuchte und die Brille im Schnee steckend fand.
Tja, nix mit Ausrede, dass ich wegen mangelnder Kondition abbrechen wollte, man ließ mich nicht ziehen und so ging es Richtung Gipfel der Tour. Ein buntes Flatterband sagte was von "Lebensgefahr", aber es hatte nur jemand "Knut" gespielt und es lagen sechs Tannenbäumchen diagnonal über den Weg. Kein echtes Hindernis,




es trug eher zur Erheiterung bei...





Danach gings zum Gipfel, wieder runter, einen unbekannten Weg hoch zu einem Weg, den es nicht gab und wieder runter und dann ab zur Nordschleife. Auch hier wieder etwas mehr Schnee als letztes mal.





Ein Traum, die Abfahrt über die Nordschleife, einfach rollen lassen auf 5cm Schnee über dem Asphalt, fast lautlos durch die Winterlandschaft zu surfen.

Rundum gelungen. Ein Treckingradfahrer war noch nicht platt genug und fuhr noch nach Hause an den Rhein, der Rest trainierte seine Geduld noch im Cafe.

Schöner Tag!


----------



## surftigresa (21. Januar 2018)

Dem schließe ich mich an, ein wirklich schöner Tag 
Vielen Dank dem Thomas für das Guiden und den anderen Schneehasen (oder doch Schneeschnecken? )für die tolle Unterhaltung


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Januar 2018)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die gelungene Tour - und das Mitnehmen!


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2018)

Ich sammle keine Punkte. Ich sammle schöne Tag auf dem Tag, und das hat heute wunderbar geklappt. Mit der Anfahrt aus Bonn konnte ich den Rad-Tag um einige Stunden verlängern.


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Januar 2018)

Auch von mir ein riesiges Dankeschön für diesen tollen Tag. Spaß und Schnee satt


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Januar 2018)

Sogar der legendäre Ringschneemann wurde heute gesichtet


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2018)

TT Andeutungen gab's auch: einer hat versucht verloren zu gehen und einmal haben wir vor lauter Schnee den Weg nicht gefunden.





Zur besseren Erklärung der Schneegrenze, hier ein Bild von den Hügelen hinter Rech heute morgen kurz vor 10h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2018)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 688275 Sogar der legendäre Ringschneemann wurde heute gesichtet


Wie SCHAMLOS Teile der Familie W. aus A. ihre Adipositas ausleben! Jedoch, ett zeucht von starkem Selbstbewustsein!
Eins ausse Staaten, selbsterklärender Bildtitel: "Just for Trekki"...da brauch mers nix zu sagen!




EINER, um uns alle zu knechten!


----------



## Trekki (24. Januar 2018)

Das Bild erinnert mich an Colorado.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2018)

Arizona Richtung Monument Valley... Wenn mers 30 Miles geradeaus fährt sinniert man drüber nach wen man
im Outback treffen könnte...


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2018)

Ich muß mich zuerst mal wieder an die grauen Farbtöne hier in der Heimat gewöhnen. Nach einer Woche traumhaften Wetter in traumhafter Landschaft....schwierig:


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2018)

EKELHAFT! Zur Wiedergutmachung minniganns 1 Reisebericht! Voller Neid meinen Vornamen tanzend, der Pete! Wobei - selber peitscht sich der Idiot: Da steht ja auch:
"Klicke hier, um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen" - da haut's dir halt nochmal stattliche
10.000 Candellas mehr in unser "lebensbejahendes Grau" (O-Ton Sven Plöger, Wetterpapst
WDR) inne Pupille - geiles Pic übrigens, Kallendasiega!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> geiles Pic übrigens, Kallendasiega!



Danke Pete

Bericht wollte ich eigentlich nicht schreiben. Wäre aber auch langweilig:

Traumhafte Trails; knallblauer Himmel; schwarze Lavafelder mit leuchtend grünem Bewuchs; Wolken, die sich wie Watte über die Gipfel schieben; dschungelartige Wälder; peitschende Brandungen; ein zum Baden einladender Atlantic....das ist doch auf Dauer ein wenig faad.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Rücksicht...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2018)

Abba "Wo?", Alta, abba wo!? Reisebericht kann ja auch mal "Ryanair" - hier finden minütlich Schätzungen statt,
Google Earth und altvordere Wertschätzungen schwingen den Säbel....


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wäre aber auch langweilig:
> 
> Traumhafte Trails; knallblauer Himmel; schwarze Lavafelder mit leuchtend grünem Bewuchs; Wolken, die sich wie Watte über die Gipfel schieben; dschungelartige Wälder; peitschende Brandungen; ein zum Baden einladender Atlantic....das ist doch auf Dauer ein wenig faad.




klar, tomburg halt. von spaß war nie die rede...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke Pete
> 
> Bericht wollte ich eigentlich nicht schreiben. Wäre aber auch langweilig:
> 
> Traumhafte Trails; knallblauer Himmel; schwarze Lavafelder mit leuchtend grünem Bewuchs; Wolken, die sich wie Watte über die Gipfel schieben; dschungelartige Wälder; peitschende Brandungen; ein zum Baden einladender Atlantic....das ist doch auf Dauer ein wenig faad.


Watt hab' ich wohl falsch gemacht im Leben - die Geschäftsführung TT schwelgt in Weintrauben und Canapés,
und ich fahr 3x am WE zum Verheizen nach Mechernich....


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Abba "Wo?", Alta, abba wo!?



Wir haben uns drauf geeinigt, dass es wohl die Eifel gewesen sein muss...


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2018)

Ja, schaut so aus, als ob ihr nicht weit weg gewesen seid 

Alle heile geblieben?!

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2018)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir haben uns drauf geeinigt, dass es wohl die Eifel gewesen sein muss...


Albrecht- Darm- Turm


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, schaut so aus, als ob ihr nicht weit weg gewesen seid
> 
> Alle heile geblieben?!
> 
> Grüße



Jau


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> 3x am WE zum Verheizen nach Mechernich....



Was nicht ausschliesst das du auch dort Canapes haben könntest, weisst ja wo der Meister wohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. Januar 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich muß mich zuerst mal wieder an die grauen Farbtöne hier in der Heimat gewöhnen. Nach einer Woche traumhaften Wetter in traumhafter Landschaft....schwierig:


Das Bild ist in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages.


----------



## on any sunday (30. Januar 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Albrecht- Darm- Turm



Dann ist ja die Klimaerwärmung anscheinend nicht nur für den Arsch.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2018)

Sehnsüchtiger Blick zurück:


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2018)

Ich versuch' datt Pic mal mit "schuldbewußten" Wildpinklern in Einklang zu bringen...
Neien, der Dank ein Volle-Punkte-Skala-Urlaub zu teilen sei EUCH gewiss!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehnsüchtiger Blick zurück:



Wattn scheiss Bild ! Nur Steine, Geröll und son langweiliger Ozean !
Wiess nich wie man da hin fahren kann. Ödet mich schon alleine beim betrachten des Bildes an.
Da bleib ich lieber in der Eifel, da gibs hin und wieder wenigstens mal nen Baum


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2018)

Jetzt versuche ich mich auch mal an einem Video:


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2018)

Hej, die Wolken erinnern mich an mein Haupthaar! Dieser FLOW körperabwärts!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

Sind das die zwei Nebelmaschinenbediener ?


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Februar 2018)

Team Tomburg war heute im Schnee spielen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2018)

Ihr Steilstreckenumfahrer  
Boah da liegt ja noch einiges am Ring. Bei uns ist alles wieder abgetaut. War heutemit den Kids am Kermeter, da lag auch noch was, aber sehr sulzig das ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2018)

Diese Steilstrecke?
Die letzten Meter hoch zum Turm auf der Hohen Acht waren zwar Steil aber fahrbar. Die Wanderer haben sich am Geländer festgehalten, wir an den Bremshebeln.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2018)

nicht ganz aber auch lustig


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 696625
> Diese Steilstrecke?
> Die letzten Meter hoch zum Turm auf der Hohen Acht waren zwar Steil aber fahrbar. Die Wanderer haben sich am Geländer festgehalten, wir an den Bremshebeln.


TT spielt "Der Plumpsack geht um"! Wobei hier eine formidable "Kerze" entstanden sein könnte, ganz hohe Körpakultur!


----------



## Nightjumper73 (18. Februar 2018)

Schöne anstrengende und aalglatte  Runde heut mit Tourguide Oli


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. Februar 2018)

zwei Levos mit Turbo


----------



## surftigresa (19. Februar 2018)

Und zwi Ollis mit Turbo


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2018)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 698973 Anhang anzeigen 698973 Anhang anzeigen 698975 Anhang anzeigen 698976 Anhang anzeigen 698977 Anhang anzeigen 698978 Schöne anstrengende und aalglatte  Runde heut mit Tourguide Oli


Verdammt - die hamm' Spaß!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2018)

Wir sind morgen im Brohltal unterwegs:
Start: 11 Uhr direkt an der Autobahnausfahrt Niederzissen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. März 2018)

Mal was ganz anderes. Und zwar überlege ich, was ich mit meinem alten Liteville, MK4, Größe M, machen soll. Ich fahre praktisch gar nicht mehr mit dem Teil, eigentlich steht es nur rum und gammelt vor sich hin. Höchstens 1-2x pro Jahr kommt es als Leihrad für Besucher zum Einsatz, die ein MTB ausprobieren wollen, aber das war's auch schon. Zumal die Besucher gern auch mal zu groß oder zu klein für den Rahmen sind. Was meint Ihr zu diesen Optionen:


Ich versuche, das Teil als Komplettrad zu verkaufen. Ausgestattet mit einer noch nie servitierten RockShox Sektor (Coil) und mit 26er DTSwiss-Laufrädern, 3x9-Schaltung (XT- und XTR-Komponenten), XT-Bremsen sowie halbwegs akzeptablen Reifen stelle ich mir vor, dass ich vielleicht noch 800,-- erzielen kann. Oder nicht? Meinungen?
Ich verkaufe Rahmen und Komponenten einzeln. Darauf habe ich eigentlich keine Lust, weil ich ganz bestimmt auf einigem Kram sitzen bleibe und die versammelten Freaks andauernd irgendeine Spezialfrage haben, die ich vermutlich nicht beantworten kann ("Foto mit indirekter Beleuchtung von unten, damit ich die Seriennummer erkennen kann" oder derlei). Meinungen/ Ideen/ Anregungen?
Ich behalte den Hobel. Ist aber m.E. Quatsch, weil ich wie gesagt nicht mehr damit fahren mag und sooo oft kommt keiner zu Besuch, der so'n Ding ausprobieren will.
Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2018)

geht mir mit dem 601 genauso, ich werds wohl in teilen in der bucht verhökern. 
rahmen mit dämpfer, steuersatz, stütze, dann bremsen, gabel, kurbeln. laufräder 26 - keine ahnung, ob sowas noch geht. ist ja fast wie einen diesel verkaufen. preise im keller.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. März 2018)

Yo, ich fürchte, dass Du Recht hast. Weitere Meinungen/ Ideen/ Erfahrungen/ Einschätzungen/ ... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2018)

Würdserstmal "am Stück" auf verschiedenen Plattformen versuchen. Was hast du schon zu verlieren ?
Hau das Ding im Bikemarkt, -ebay.kleinanzeigen, bikesale etc. rein und guck was sich tut.
Vielleicht kann einer son Teil für seine Frau oder "teenie" gebrauchen.


----------



## Lakritzfan (7. März 2018)

4. Du könntest es spenden ! Dann hast Du keinen Kram mehr damit und machst jemanden eine Freude. Vielleicht einfach in der Umgebung. Dann siehst Du es immer mal.


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2018)

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mein Rose Fully über Ebay verkauft. Es war zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 5 Jahre alt, habe ca. 1/3 vom Neupreis bekommen. Mit dem Erlös war ich sehr zufrieden.

Mein Tipp: stell es Anfang April bei Ebay ein. Die Versteigerung sollte dann an einem Sonntag Abend ablaufen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (10. März 2018)

Gracias. Trekki, das ist eine gute Idee, das probiere ich. Zumal ch erst nach Ostern aus einem kurzen Urlaub zurückkehre. Der Herr Schraeg sieht das ja genauso (eine Spende - falls das überhaupt ernst gemeint war - kommt bei dem immer noch zu erwartenden Betrag nicht in Frage).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. April 2018)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16799

Für alle Einsteiger und Rehabilitierende!


----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2018)

Na also, das Saison Opening läuft doch gut an.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. April 2018)

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die netten Begegnungen, Gespräche und den astreinen Bike-Tag. Ich hoffe, dass alle prima nach Hause gekommen sind? Nadannistjagut.
Viele Grüße und bis bald im Wald, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. April 2018)

Schwer was los gewesen, gestern an der Tomburg. Viel alte Gesichter aber auch einige neue Gesichter. Ein gelungener Biketag. Nur eine Frage bleibt. Was versteht der Herr Eifel-Litti unter Reha-Tempo??


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. April 2018)

Naja, wie bereits Frau surftigresa (oder war es jemand anderes) sagte: ein Tempo, bei dem man anschließend eine Reha braucht. Aber schöne Bilder, gracias.


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2018)

Leider sind mir am meisten die beiden Spaten in Errinnerung geblieben, die grußlos an uns vorbei gefahren sind, um dann mit Vollgas auf eine Wandergruppe zu zuschreddern. 
Vollidioten.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. April 2018)

Yep, Vollhonks. Und natürlich werden die beiden älteren Herrschaften keinen Unterschied zwischen denen und uns machen: Scheiß Mountainbiker, wird es voraussichtlich heißen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. April 2018)

So, mein Liteville 301 (MK4) steht jetzt in der Bucht: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Liteville-3...622864?hash=item2aa5d1e590:g:~FMAAOSwWxxay2oE. Nur mal so, falls jemand von Euch Interesse hat...


----------



## Trekki (9. April 2018)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Normansbike (11. April 2018)

INFO,

Nagelbrätter an der Tomburg!!!

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...alle-für-die-Arbeiter-auf-article3822208.html

Gruß Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. April 2018)

Yo, Danke, Idioten am Start.


----------



## Normansbike (25. April 2018)

Ist am Sonntag oder Montag was von euch geplant!?


----------



## Redfraggle (29. April 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag oder Montag was von euch geplant!?



Eine kleine Abordnung fährt morgen um 10.00 ab P&R Parkplatz Ramersdorf ins 7GB!


----------



## blitzfitz (1. Mai 2018)

*Team Tomburg Auswärtsspiel Werbepost! *

am 27.05. findet das nächste TT Auswärtsspiel statt. Ziel ist das Siegerland bei Daaden und die Anmeldung gibt es hier:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16850

Damit euch schon jetzt die Vorfreude die Gesichtsmuskeln verzieht, gibt es von der heutigen Explorertour ein 3D Filmchen und ein paar Photos von den Trails, die euch erwarten. 

3D Film: https://www.relive.cc/view/1543230485




 




 



 



 



 



 



 

Viel Spaß beim Freuen! 
Ralf


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2018)

Wow, da wurden ja bestimmt schon 2 Mille inne Filmrechte der Scoutingtour investiert! Tolle Technik, chapeau!
Höhö, da schwitzt der eine oder andere sicher schon beim Vorkucken!

...und, reusper: schöne Felgen sind ma schöne Felgen, datt iss ma klar!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2018)

Uwe, ihr müsst die Leute mitnehmen!




Bei Bornheim....


----------



## Handlampe (14. Mai 2018)

TT war mal wieder in seiner zweiten Heimat:






Pfälzerwald rockt.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2018)

Lustisch - Forum hat Ainsa wiederentdeckt - latürnich ohne formidables Rafting; datt macht halt den Unterschied....


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Mai 2018)

Mehr Bilder gibt es aus der Pfalz nicht?
Ist schon sehr traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Mai 2018)

Die waren sicher mit fahren beschäftigt!


----------



## Handlampe (19. Mai 2018)

Die meisten Bilder gibt es im Fan-Talk.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2018)

Ey ihr habt Fans ?  Will auch welche, am liebsten Groupies oder so, schon lange nicht mehr während einer MTB Tour mit BHs beworfen worden


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2018)

So geht's halt dem Tangaträger - imma wund im Schritt, nur der Spaß fährt mit!


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Mai 2018)

*Team Tomburg in Daaden - Der Rückblick*

Was für eine Tour!

Völlig verworrene Streckenführung!
Nur steil rauf!
Nur steil runter!
Viel zu viele Kurven!
Viel zu viele schmale Pfade!
Viel zu viele Platten!
Viel zu viele Jeeps auf den Trails!

Viel zu warm!
Viel zu viel Eiscreme!
Viel zu viel sinnbefreites Geschwätz!
Trotzdem nur glückliche Gesichter! Ich versteh's einfach nicht! 

Der FILM! 




















Weitere Bilder gibt es hier: https://photos.app.goo.gl/KR4s4Q3AtUQoHSSs2

Ciao,
Euer Blitzfitz!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2018)

Ein Filetstück vor dem Hörrn! Allein, die neue Grundverordnung für Datenschutz - jeden Mitmacher
und Mitwisser gilt ett zu teeren und zu federn..... früher hasse geklickt ( Dank an Blitzfizz ), getz wirsse gef.......!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2018)

Wo ich's den Bäckameista so seh' order ich gern 6 Bachemer "Pausbäckchen"!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2018)

Trotzdem noch einmal eine Entschuldigung an die Carmen:
Es ist wirklich lange nicht mehr passiert das wir eine Bikerin verloren haben.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2018)

Kult brauch' Platz und Opfer! Wir machen Helmsammlung für ett Carmen, aka "die"!
In diesem erlesenen Forum werden ja nitt irgendwelche "Normalos" verloren....


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2018)

Isse denn wieder da?!


----------



## surftigresa (27. Mai 2018)

Ganz ganz tolles Auswärtsspiel! 
Vielen Dank and den Herrn Blitzfitz   und die anderen gut gelaunten Mitfahrer


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2018)

Telefonisch haben wirse erreicht...sie war aber schon zu weit ab vom Schuß.


----------



## mattin (27. Mai 2018)

Christoph lässt mit dem Hardtail fast nix aus:





Und so sieht's im Winter aus (Januar 2017):





Danke für die interessante Tour!
mattin


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Mai 2018)

Einfach geil!
Nochmals Danke an den Guide Ralf!


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Mai 2018)

WAS für ein Spektakel heute im Wald Ein feines Trailfeuerwerk hat der Herr Blitzfitz da abgefeuert. Danke Danke Danke

Aber den meisten reschpekt habe ich vor heute vor Herrn Chris gehabt. Der hat heute den größten (Eis)Berg bezwungen

An aller Mitfahrer ein herzliches Dankeschön für diesen tollen Mtb Tag

Liebe Carmen, auch von mir ein ganz großes Entschuldigung. Sowas darf eigentlich nicht passieren.

Bis bald im Wald
Daywalker 74


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2018)

Hier war sie noch dabei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2018)

Ansonsten konnte von Spaß natürlich keine Rede sein:











Außerdem waren wir garnicht im Westerwald




....sondern in Ainsa.



Da staunt das Frauchen mit Hund:






Weitere Bilder findet ihr bei mir im Album.


----------



## Normansbike (28. Mai 2018)

Auch ich bedanke mich sehr für die traumhafte Tour!
Und den lustigen und netten Mitfahrern/in.
Sowie dem Tourguide Ralf.

Gruß 
Norman


----------



## Lindademol (28. Mai 2018)

Es war zwar kurz, aber schön mit Euch 

Da im Wald auch meist kein Netz war, bin ich dann über Straße zum Auto zurückgefahren.

Schade, schade, um die schönen Trails.

Bis bald mal!


----------



## Thiemsche (28. Mai 2018)

Dit war mal ne Tour wie ich sie mir gewünscht hab.
Alles dabei was man für nen dollen Sonntag braucht. Nette Leute, schöne Landschaft, fette Abfahrten und die ein oder andere Kuriosität(verschwundene Teilnehmer, Spaziergänger mit motorbetriebenen "Hunden" und Outdoor Werkstatteinlagen).
Danke an Ralf und alle die dabei waren.
@Carmen: Sorry fürs verloren gehen. Hoffentlich klappt beim nächsten mal meine Cabrioprämiere


----------



## jokomen (28. Mai 2018)

Mann.... und wir nicht mit dabei  Die Vogesen hatten uns noch fest gehalten....


----------



## Normansbike (28. Mai 2018)

jokomen schrieb:


> Mann.... und wir nicht mit dabei  Die Vogesen hatten uns noch fest gehalten....


Habt nichts verpasst!

War einfach nur geil, Abfahrten ein Traum, Landschaft super schön, tolle Kollegen/innen , viel dazu gelernt, lecker lecker Eis , Spaß und lachen inklusive, kein Regen , toller Guide, nette Fahrgemeinschaft und ...

Wie gesagt, ich hab nichts verpasst 

Einzigste Manko ist das mir das YT nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht....


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2018)

Und dabei noch die katholische Frouwengemeinschaft mit Rettungshund inne Hinterhand -
IHR denkt in Dimensionen wo's andere noch den Trail beschnüffeln!
Mehr Lucky-Trail geht wohl kaum, Reschpekt!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Einzigste Manko ist das mir das YT nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht....



Welches denn, Norman? Waren ja 2 am Start.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2018)

Capra vonne Barbara und Yan Telay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> War einfach nur geil, Abfahrten ein Traum, Landschaft super schön, tolle Kollegen/innen , viel dazu gelernt, lecker lecker Eis , Spaß und lachen inklusive, kein Regen , toller Guide, nette Fahrgemeinschaft und ...



Wie bitte ? Seid wann fährt man beim TT nur so zum Spass ?


----------



## Normansbike (29. Mai 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Welches denn, Norman? Waren ja 2 am Start.


Von Barbara das Capra!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Mai 2018)

Also da mich die Arbeit gestern wieder fest im Griff hatte, jetzt erst mein Dankeschön!!!!!! Ralf es war eine mega geile Tour. Die Trails gehen einem gar nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Ich wüsste auch nicht ob ich sagen kann das einer besonders war.
Sie waren alle durchweg der Hammer, also ein herzliches Dankeschön für diesen traumhaften Tag. Mit hervorragenden Mitfahrern 

Grüße Micha


----------



## route61 (29. Mai 2018)

Lindademol schrieb:


> Es war zwar kurz, aber schön mit Euch
> 
> Da im Wald auch meist kein Netz war, bin ich dann über Straße zum Auto zurückgefahren.
> 
> ...


Ein Problem war, dass wir am Anfang gezählt haben und auf zwölf Teilnehmer gekommen sind, obwohl es in Wirklichkeit 13 waren. Deshalb ist es so lange nicht aufgefallen, dass jemand fehlt.
Viel gravierender finde ich aber, dass der oder die Vorletzte nicht aufgepasst hat. Er/sie möge sich an die Nase fassen und Besserung geloben.


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Mai 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Von Barbara das Capra!



Ist auch ein geiles Rädchen und ne Schönheit dazu!


----------



## Lakritzfan (30. Mai 2018)

wer mtb-fahren kann könnte dies sogar richtig beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> wer mtb-fahren kann könnte dies sogar richtig beurteilen



Stümper ! Ob was "geil" ist oder nicht hat nichts mit können zu tun ... aber woher soll man das als Einzeller wissen !


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2018)

Ich find den Lakritzspako fast schon amüsant.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2018)

Ja hat irgendwie was von Ekel Alfred


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2018)

...ich unterdrück mich! Mit Kraft und Nachhalt!....


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juni 2018)

Und dann noch mit Kommafehler! Der Nichtskönner der.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2018)

Wer, oh Litti, wird dich zukünftig auffe Ignorliste lobpreisen?!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juni 2018)

Hm. Irgendjemand aus der Dudenredaktion, weil ich hier deren Job meine übernehmen zu müssen?


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2018)

Der Häuptling hatte heute SEIN Projekt und hat alleine heldenhaft gegen den queren Baum an der Seilbahn gekämpft...

Mit Säge und Spitzhacke hat er das driss Ding niedergerungen und die besch... Umgehung ist jetzt nicht mehr nötig 

Mitgeholfen hat noch der Jörg O. und meinereiner, mal schauen, wie lange es hält.

Grüße!


----------

